#ubuntu-it 2011-03-14
<Shin3> \o
<esulu> scusatemi dal terminale per andare nella directory dei file che ci sono sul cd che comando dovrei dare
<esulu> ?
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<filippo> buongiorno
<filippo> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<filippo> dopo aver chiuso il mio portatile, e successivamente riacendendolo, lo schermo rimane nero
<filippo> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> filippo, il portatile è lì a schermo nero ora?
<filippo> si
<filippo> glpiana, si è a schermo nero
<glpiana> filippo, prova a premere ctrl+alt+f1   e dimmi se passa al login testuale
<filippo> glpiana, sempre schermo nero
<glpiana> filippo, ma nero come se fosse spento o acceso e manda il nero?
<filippo> glpiana, nero spento
<glpiana> filippo, hai già premuto i tasti funzione relativi all'uscita video?
<filippo> fn + F5?
<glpiana> filippo, beh controlla, non tutti i portatili sono uguali
<glpiana> filippo, dagli tempo, non premere incessantemente
<massimo18> uhmm
<massimo18> filippo: che portatile è?
<e-DIO-t> marameo!
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> !chat | e-
<ubot-it> e-: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<e-DIO-t> oppork, :( ! -chat ...te pareva
<filippo> glpiana, ad ogni modo sono sicuro che ubuntu viene caricato... infatti pingando ottengo risposta.
<filippo> un acer 5929g
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> filippo, il problema è legato sicuramente allo stanby, ma non so aiutarti per risolverlo. se hai ssh, loggati da rmeoto e dagli sudo halt.
<glpiana> filippo, altriemtni premi una sola volta il tasto di spegnimento e aspetta che si chiuda con procedura normale
<filippo> glpiana, perfavore mi spieghi meglio come mi loggo da remoto?
<glpiana> filippo, lo puoi fare se hai installato openssh-server sul pc in questione. lo fai dall'altro scrivendo nel temrinale: ssh utente@ip
<glpiana> filippo, come utente metti l'utente del portatile e l'ip lo conosci perchè lo hai pingato
<filippo> bel problema. sul portatile non è installato openssh-server
<glpiana> filippo, allora fai con l'altro metodo, premi "una volta" e non tieni premuto il tasto di psegnimento
<glpiana> nel giro di 2 minuti dovrebbe spegnersi
<glpiana> caffè
<filippo> purtroppo già fatto. si spegne regolarmente, ma alla riacenzione sempre schermo nero
<Attivism> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<newlife> 'giorno a tutti
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | cricido
<ubot-it> cricido: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cricido> come posso avere con ubuntu live cd il supporto ssh ?
<fabio_cc> cricido, vuoi rendere accessibile il pc tramite ssh?
<glpiana> cricido, ssh client è già installato nel livecd.  a te serve che la live faccia da server?
<cricido> si
<cricido> si server
<fabio_cc> cricido, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<glpiana> se non rompe per le dipendenze
<cricido> vorrei virtualizzare un server linux ma per farlo è richiesto livecd e ssh
<cricido> su vmware
<fabio_cc> cricido, ma scusa non vuoi installarlo sulla macchina virtuale invece di farlo partire in live?
<fabio_cc> *puoi
<cricido> devo virtualizzare un server
<cricido> linux
<cricido> esistente
<glpiana> !enter | cricido
<ubot-it> cricido: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cricido> da fisico a virtuale
<cricido> e con il servizio hot non riesco
<cricido> mi servirebbe una distro live con suppoto ssh server e provare
<fabio_cc> cricido, allora installa il pacchetto con il comando di prima, sempre che non dia problemi
<cricido> e dai provo
<cricido> quindi lo installa in ram?
<cricido> ah e com'è la pass di root del live :)?
<glpiana> cricido, il livecd non installa nulla da nessuna parte se non gli dici di installare
<glpiana> cricido, non c'è root abilitato e no nc'è password per sudo
<fabio_cc> cricido, usa sudo non ti chiede la password
<glpiana> *non c'è
<cricido> um problema il servizio di virtualizzazione se non metto la pass non mi da avanti
<cricido> :)
<cricido> consigli
<cricido> §?
<OverMe> ?
<federico> ciao
<Peace-> federico: saluti
<Peace-> e figli maschi
<Peace-> xD
<federico> come va?
<Peace-> federico: ... non è una chat
<Peace-> questo è un canale di supporto
<Peace-> hai problemi domani altrimenti !chat
<Peace-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alfasus> Salve a tutti
<Alfasus> ho una canpn ip4000. Non so come controllare i livelli d'inchiostro
<Alfasus> canon*
<Peace-> Alfasus: con la mia hp non ho speranze senza hplip
<Peace-> che è un software
<Peace-> di hp ... forse esite qualche cosa per la canon
<Peace-> gugla un po
<Guest51089> come faccio a configuare ubuntu per internet senza adsl su linea telfonica normale?
<glpiana> Guest51089, usando il modem intendi? il caro vecchio 56k ?
<Guest51089> si è su un portatile praticamente il modem è dentro al portatile un acer travel 4100
<glpiana> Guest51089, bisogna anzitutto vedere che modem è. apri un terminale e digita: lspci           e copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Guest51089
<ubot-it> Guest51089: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alfasus> peace, non ho trovato nulla che funzioni
<Guest51089> dopo aver installato ubuntu in dual mode per un amico, (sono riuscito) non riesco a farlo collegare in internet, cosi non si puo nemmeno settare la lingua in italiano
<Peace-> Alfasus: inklevel cerca in kpackagekit o synaptic
<Peace-> forse aiuta
<Guest51089> non è facile con Network .... ?
<glpiana> Guest51089, a parte che col modem a scaricare gli aggiornamenti e i pacchetti delle lingue ci metti una settimana...
<Guest51089> ho capito ma il mio amico abita in montagna e li adsl non ce!!!!
<glpiana> Guest51089, volevo vedere se il modem è un vero modem, per cui avresti qualche possibilità, o uno di quei robi finti che chiamano winmodem, e lì la vedo grigia
<glpiana> Guest51089, comunque, quando poi il wiki di ubuntu si ripiglia, guarda questa pagina
<glpiana> !modem | Guest51089
<ubot-it> Guest51089: modem is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem
<Guest51089> in dua mode con windows, però funziona!!! se non riesco a mettergli internet, la prima cosa che mi sento dire è che ubuntu fa schifo!! e questo io non lo voglio fare dppoa acergli detto che ubuntu è piu bello etc etc
<Alfasus> Peace, inklevel non c'è. c'è la libinklevel5
<Guest51089> il link che mi hai dato non funziona1!
<glpiana> Guest51089, sì lo so, te l'ho anche scritto.
<Guest51089> ho capito devo essere in montagna con lui, sperare di avere un computer collegat o in internet, per parlare con te..... è soprattuto trovarti in linea quando io sono su!!!!la vedo grigia!!!
<Alfasus> Qualcuno ha una stampante Canon?
<Guest51089> ergo il mio amico dira che windows è migliore!!!! porca vacca
<glpiana> Guest51089, non devi per forza parlare con me, ti ho dato un link. quando smetteranno la manutenzione potrai guardarlo
<glpiana> Guest51089, se il tuo amico dice che windows è migliore a me non fa nè caldo nè freddo e non necessariamente sbaglia. sono opinioni :)
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Peace-> Alfasus: hai installato la libreria ?
<Peace-> Alfasus: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/14/plasma-desktopki1571.jpg
<Alfasus> glpiana, la domanda l'ho già fatta. Non so vedere il livelli d'inchiostro
<Alfasus> Peace, la lib è installata
<glpiana> Alfasus, ok, il messaggio era per: <Alfasus> Qualcuno ha una stampante Canon?
<jester-> Alfasus: cercare per nome e descrizioni ink level su synaptic che te ne trova una dozzina
<jester-> nkblot è un monitor del livello dell'inchiostro per l'ambiente desktop
<jester-> GNOME, basato sulla libreria libinklevel. Supporta molte stampanti Canon,
<jester-> Epson e HP e cartucce sia a colori sia del nero.
<jester-> uno fra i tanti
<Alfasus> jester, io uso kubuntu. Forse volevi dire inkblot?
<MatteoR> inkblot
<jester-> Alfasus: kubuntu o ubuntu funza uguale
<Alfasus> jester, inkblot mi dà il msg: No supported printers found.
<jester-> provane altri
<jester-> Alfasus: è da riga di comando?
<Alfasus> jester, per esempio?
<Alfasus> jester, da riga di comando è uguale
<jester-> Alfasus: se la tua stampante non è supportata è normale che non la caghi
<Alfasus> jester, e come fai a essere sicuro che la stampante non sia supportata e che non vi sia un altro tipo di errore?
<jester-> Alfasus: tu stai smanettando, io che ne so
<jester-> Alfasus: la prossima volta prima di cacciare money per hw su linux informati
<Alfasus> jester, se smanettare significa voler vedere funzionare dell'hw acquistato prima di installare linux, ebbene sto smanettando.
<jester-> Alfasus: è noto che non tutto l' hw non funzi al meglio su sistema linux
<jester-> quindi bisogna avere cura di prendere roba supportata
<Alfasus> jester,  a me sembra di capire che la canon ip4000 è supportata da libinklevel5 o no?
<jester-> Alfasus: chi cerca trova nè http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1275567
<jester-> sudo adduser *** lp  *** = nomeuser
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi quando vado ad aggiornare mi si accende il simbolo di attenzione nel pannello
<esulu> con questo messaggio come mai?
<esulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580091/
<Alfasus> jester, fatto senza ottenere risultati
<jester-> Alfasus: fatto lo scan?
<jester-> sudo inkblot, clicchi icona e scan printer
<Alfasus> jester, cosa intendi per scan?
<jester-> Alfasus: sudo inkblot ti da un'icona nella tray?
<jester-> o no
<Alfasus> jester, il messaggio l'ottengo proprio quando faccio scan dall'icona
<jester-> Alfasus: la stampante è accesa e installata?
<Alfasus> jester, la stampante stampa
<jester-> Alfasus: il forum diceva che funza
<Alfasus> jester, e allora?
<jester-> Alfasus: allora prova qualche altro driver o vai in win a controllare
<Alfasus> jester, cos'è win?
<jester-> sistema operativo windows
<jester-> xp vita & seven
<jester-> vista*
<Alfasus> jester, e cosa controllo?
<jester-> installi il driver della stampante allegato nel cd e controlli i livelli
<Alfasus> jester, non ho più installato windows
<jester-> se proprio ti serve installane uno in vortualbox
<jester-> virtualbox*
<Alfasus> jester, e dovrei installare un windows solo per verificare i livelli d'inchiostro?
<jester-> Alfasus: vedi un po te
<Alfasus> jester, OTTIMA conclusione. Grazie per il tuo interessamento.
<jester-> Alfasus: di nulla
<Astaruf92> ciao a tutti
<ice-crazy> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema a connettermi ad una rete con cavo (ubuntu 10.10) la rete usa il protocollo eap 802.1 ho provato ad editare la connessione impostando il protocollo tramite interfaccia grafica ma continua a dirmi che non sono connesso alla rete... potete aiutarmi per favore?
<cobe571> ciao a tutti
<ice-crazy> ciao cobe571
<kokitoz> ciao a ttutti
<kokitoz> come faccio a sapere se il mio touchpad è multitouch o no?
<massimo18> kokitoz: leggendo il manuale?
<go^> ;)
<kokitoz> già fatto, ma dice solo Touchpad with scroll zone, two pick buttons
<massimo18> -.-
<kokitoz> massimo18: vuol dire che non ce l'ha?
<marcotux> una domanda, se imposto in /etc/hosts i nomi usando nome.local nella lan non serve un dns vero? per eventuali virtualhost posso assegnare più nomi allo stesso ip direi, giusto?
<Holden> marcotux, si. su man hosts ci sono anche degli esempi
<marcotux> grazie Holden
<marcotux> Holden, già che ci sono ti chiedo anche un altra cosa, uso la versione server con virtualbox, ho assegnato ip statico, però ho un dubbio, siccome il router è di default in dhcp, è meglio se in qualche modo metto l'indirizzo al di fuori del range dell'assegnamento? oppure pensavo, posso usare la prenotazione dhcp usando il mac, anche se non uso il dhcp almeno dovrebbe tenerlo libero come indirizzo
<Holden> marcotux, ma il server è su virtualbox?
<marcotux> si, esatto, mi serve per lo più per lamp
<Holden> marcotux, e allora credo che tutto questo discorso non vale, perchè vbox usa un'interfaccia virtuale e non chiede un ip al router
<marcotux> ah, quindi diciamo che l'ip che mi viene assegnato è dato dal sistema che lo ospita
<Holden> marcotux, altrimenti si, era come dicevi tu, o indirizzo statico o riservato
<Holden> marcotux, si, qualcosa del genere, leggi la guida di vbox, capitolo "Virtual Networking"
<marcotux> comunque, su vbox ho impostato come bridge e non nat
<esulu> come faccio a pastare dal terminale?
<marcotux> !pate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pate'
<marcotux> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<esulu> marcotux dal terminale
<esulu> cone |nopaste
<esulu> forse?
<Holden> !info pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<glpiana> !pastebinit | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<seccardo> Salve a tutti!
<marcotux> ah ok non avevo capito
<seccardo> jester-: hai un attimo?
<seccardo> Come attivare la wifi in modalità di ripristino?
<glpiana> modalità di ripristino? il recovery mode intendi?
<seccardo> glpiana: si esatto.
<glpiana> seccardo, hai avviato la console di root con rete?
<pig> salve!
<seccardo> glpiana: sì... la ethernet funziona correttamente, ma mi era scomodo collegare il cavo al router. .-)
<cip> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> seccardo, sei in dhcp o ip fisso?
<cip> ragazzi mi date iol comando per aggiornare la versione?
<glpiana> cip, apri il gestore degli aggiornamenti e te la trovi lì
<pig> io vorrei sapere se c'è qualcuno che sa usare l'applicazione wine....
<glpiana> cip, se non c'è controlla da software-properties-gtk che non sia selezionato solo LTS
<glpiana> !qualcuno | pig
<ubot-it> pig: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<seccardo> dhcp: comunque il router accetta anche indirizzi fissi; il problema è che non riesco a trovare il comando per passare la chiave WPA.
<seccardo> pig: io l'ho usato un paio di volte...
<marcotux> per avanzamento credo sia do-release-upgrade
<glpiana> seccardo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi?action=show&redirect=Hardware%2FDispositiviSenzaFili%2FWiFiHowTo#head-8c2392bc9699142f43f76756338ba81f59a2f402
<pig> si scusate^^ sono riuscita ad accedere solo ora al regolamento...
<seccardo> glpiana: grazie; a volte mi perdo nei meandri del wiki. :-)
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> !avanzamento | cip
<ubot-it> cip: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | cip
<ubot-it> cip: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<pig> seccardo ti spiacerebbe spiegarmi un po' come si comincia perfavore? ho installato oggi ubuntu e mi sento persa...! :-/
<seccardo> pig: allora hai già installato wine?
<glpiana> !wine | pig
<ubot-it> pig: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<pig> sisi,già installato...
<glpiana> pig, se è già installato basta che clicchi su un eseguibuile di windows (sempre che giri). se ti da l'errore dell'eseguibilità, taso destro sul file exe --> proprietà -> permessi e metti la psunta
<pig> tutti mi hanno consigliato questo s.o. ma si sono dimenticati di avvisarmi che Adobe non funziona, e io ci lavoro...
<seccardo> pig: adobe photoshop? Usa GIMP...
<pig> ok, grazie...provo adesso...posso con adobe?
<massimo18> ?
<pig> no scusa, già usato gimp non è abbastanza... :)
<seccardo> pig: c'è una guida specifica per Photo... e funziona solo con quelle non craccate.
<seccardo> pig: ecco come preparare l'ambiente WINE a Photoshop: http://wiki.winehq.org/AdobePhotoshop
<seccardo> glpiana: conosci abbastanza KDE?
<pig> seccardo: grazie adesso provo, io ho la master collection regolarmente acquistata :)
<seccardo> pig: ok, quindi dovresti essere a posto. Buon lavoro.
<pig> seccardo: grazie ancora! ti dispiace se ti chiedo un'altra cosa...?
<seccardo> Chiedi pure. :)
<pig> seccardo: scusami anticipatamente, ma non so proprio da dove cominciare...^^  quando io apro una qualsiasi finestra se la nascondo (cliccando sul - )come faccio a riprenderla...
<seccardo> pig: alt + tab e dovresti vedere lo scorrimento delle finestre nascoste. Non ti restano le icone su uno dei pannelli (presumo tu abbia installato il desktop gnome).
<Knox_> Non riesco a consentire l'esecuzione di un file come un programma, mi scompare la spunta alla casella nel menù proprietà
<seccardo> Knox_: sei proprietario del file?
<Knox_> in che senso?
<seccardo> Knox_: è uno script/file che hai creato tu?
<Knox_> no
<pig>  seccardo: (si) solo che ho dei problemi al monitor (a cui rimedierò domani) e il desktop gnome è proprio nascosto da questo problema...non posso spostarlo da qualche parte?
<seccardo> ok allora apri un terminale, ti posizioni nella directory che contiene il file e digiti il comando sudo chmod +x nome_del_file per renderlo eseguibile
<seccardo> pig: intendi il pannello?
<seccardo> pig: io ho kde... spe che accendo il portatile di mia figlia... dammi 5 minuti.
<pig> seccardo: oook :)
<marcotux> seccardo, ora che ne parlate mi viene un dubbio, ma +x equivale a 755?
<seccardo> marcotux: 755 rende eseguibile il file solo per il proprietario.
<marcotux> ah ecco, quindi +x agisce so own e group contemporaneamente
<seccardo> marcotux: quindi in caso (se vuoi eseguirlo senza essere su o root) devi dare il comando sudo chown nomeutente:gruppoutente
<seccardo> pig: vedi il pannello sopra?
<marcotux> si in effeti è vero, mi è anche capitato di farlo, non ricordavo più
<pig> seccardo: quello si...
<seccardo> pig: clicca con il pulsante destro (circa a metà pannello) e scegli "aggiungi al pannello" e scegli un selettore per le finestre.
<seccardo> pig: questo ti aiuta.
<seccardo> pig: io ho utilizzato l'applet "Elenco finestre"
<pig> seccardo: ok, provo un secondo...
<seccardo> pig: poi vediamo del monitor... forse è solo un problema di risoluzione.
<seccardo> marcotux: tu usi KDE? sono tre giorni che combatto con un problema...
<pig> seccardo:...ci sono un sacco di applicazioni che si possono aggiungere...ho aggiunto anche l'elenco finestre...
<pig> seccardo
<pig> seccardo: grazie!^^
<seccardo> pig: ecco, con l'elenco delle finestre passi da una all'altra cliccando direttamente sull'icona che si forma sul pannello. adesso pensiamo al monitor...
<seccardo> pig: di nulla... adesso clicca su "Sistema --> Preferenze --> Monitor" e prova una diversa risoluzione.
<pig> seccardo:...adesso ci provo, ma comunque va riparato perchè si sono danneggiati i cristalli! :)
<pig> seccardo:..ho provato ad aprire, ma mi ha fatto aprire il sistema di supporto della scheda video...
<seccardo> pig: ah se è andata la parte inferiore del video puoi fare ben poco. Se vedi comunque parte del pannello inferiore ci clicchi con il destro sopra, scegli le proprietà e lo posizioni a destra o a sinistra.
<pig> seccardo:..si appunto, posso cliccare "alla cieca" e arrivare alle proprietà però...!
<tollis> ciao a tutti ragazzi, io ho bisogno di aiuto
<pig> seccardo: risoltoooo!! grazie infinite!! :P
<seccardo> pig: di nulla!!! ^^
<tollis> ho un problema con la wirelles su ubuntu 10.10
<seccardo> tollis: l'hanno appena indicata a me; vedi se funziona pure nel tuo caso; http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi?action=show&redirect=Hardware%2FDispositiviSenzaFili%2FWiFiHowTo#head-8c2392bc9699142f43f76756338ba81f59a2f402
<tollis> l'ho provata questa, ma niente
<seccardo> tollis: non si connette? oppure si connette ma non navighi?
<tollis> no praticamente il sistema non mi vede proprio la scheda
<tollis> non me la fa accendere dal pc, passo sopra con il dito ma non si accende
<seccardo> tollis: hai un portatile di quelli HP con tastini luminosi a sfioramento.
<tollis> si esatto
<tollis> se vuoi ti posso dire il modello del pc e della scheda
<seccardo> tollis: forse ti manca il modulo che gestisce quei tasti... ma prendila con le pinze. Da BIOS non puoi forzare la scheda che sia sempre accesa?
<seccardo> tollis: proviamo dimmi il modello del PC.
<tollis> hp pavilion dv7 3140el
<tollis> è strano perchè tempo fa ho installato ubuntu e non mi ha dato nessun tipo di problema
<tollis_> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<seccardo> tollis: che non sia un problema legato alla 10.10?
<tollis> questo non lo so
<tollis> anche perchè non riesco a utilizzarlo perchè senza connessione non riesco a cambiare la lingua
<tollis> me lo ha installato solo in inglese
<tollis_> cosa posso fare?
<seccardo> tollis_: che scheda wireless era?
<tollis_> broadcom 43225
<seccardo> tollis_: forse questo? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=347039.20
<tollis_> ma io comunque su ubuntu non posseggo nessun tipo di connessione, neanche via lan
<tollis_> ho scaricato da un altro pc i driver broadcom e ndiswrapper, e wireless tools
<tollis_> ma nn funziona
<seccardo> tollis_: sul pc hai la doppia aprtizione?
<seccardo> *partizione
<tollis_> si
<seccardo> tollis_: perchè nel post dicono che se da windows spegni l'interfaccia con HPNetworkAssistant poi riavviando in Ubuntu non la vedi... e non c'è modo di riaccenderla.
<tollis_> ma io non la spengo mai
<tollis_> o magari si spegne in automatico quando spengo il pc
<seccardo> tollis_: può darsi... prova a verificare lo stato con l'utility windows e poi riavvia secco senza spegnere il ubuntu... con il comando lspci poi vedi se te la vede.
<seccardo> il ubuntu = in ubuntu
<tollis_> come faccio a vedere senza spegnere ubuntu?
<tollis_> ora ho avvito windows e ho visto che è attiva da hp wireless assistant
<seccardo> tollis_: ora riavvia il pc e passa a ubuntu (senza spegnerlo del tutto).
<pig> scusate se mi inserisco, quindi posso mantenere entrambi i sistemi operativi? sia win che ubuntu?
<tollis_> niente, ho riavviato ma è sempre spenta
<seccardo> tollis_: se dai il comando lsusb te la elenca?
<tollis_> no
<seccardo> pig: sì puoi tenere tutti e 2 i sistemi operativi.
<tollis_> niente non me la elenca
<seccardo> tollis_: azz a questo punto io mi arrendo... non sono così pratico da adare oltre. :-(
<pig> grazie^^ allora ps lo lascio installato su win! problema risolto..! XD
<tollis_> mmm, non c'è un modo per contattare qualcuno?
<tollis_> oppure sapresti dirmi come posso eliminare la partizione dove ho installato linux?
<marcotux> pig, di norma quando avvii il pc parte grub, da dove scegli cosa far partire, direi che per ora puoi tranquillamente usare photoshop da windows
<seccardo> tollis_: prova in serata... magari c'è qualcuno più pratico di me sull'HW.
<tollis_> vorrei eliminare la partizione, x provare e installare un altra versione
<seccardo> tollis_: anzi più pratico di me proprio su tutto.
<seccardo> tollis_: allora in fase di installazione decidi manualmente le partizioni ed elimini quelle indesiderate e nello spazio che rimane vuoto ci installi la versione che scegli.
<seccardo> tollis_: più che altro ti convene provare in live da CD prima di installare.
<ivan_> ciao qualcuno può dirmi come masterizzare il cd d'installazione di ubuntu? il mio portatile masterizza minimo a 10x
<seccardo> ivan_: scarichi la iso e poi con un programma X masterizzi il cd.
<seccardo> ivan_: sotto win puoi usare imageburn che è free
<marcotux> la velocità di masterizzazione non conta, ci mette un po magari ma non influisce sulla riuscita del cd
<glpiana> ol
<glpiana> a
<seccardo> glpiana: ciao!
<glpiana> ciao seccardo
<seccardo> glpiana: come sei a KDE? :-)
<glpiana> seccardo, che devi fare?
<jester-> glpiana: aborrisci?
<seccardo> glpiana: un problema stranissimo... se chiudeo la sessione con KMail ridotto a icona nel vassoio di sistema, mi vain crash lo spazio di lavoro!
<glpiana> jester-, più o meno :)
<seccardo> glpiana: cosa ho scatenato tra te e jester- ora?!? :D
<glpiana> seccardo, solo per kmail succede?
<seccardo> glpiana: sì, e non riesco a fissare il problema, anche perchè ho tentato di riprodurlo su di un'altra macchina e non ho problemi, invece.
<Alfasus> salve a tutti
<glpiana> seccardo, hai provato, rinominando la directory con le tue configurazioni di kmail, a vedere se si ripresenta il problema?
<seccardo> glpiana: ho provato a fare una ricerca e tra centinaia di risultati non ho trovato nulla.
<Alfasus> cosa significa "Si è verificato un errore durante l'operazione CUPS: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'."
<ivan_> per masterizzare il cd d'installazione di ubuntu posso usare daemon tools?? grazie e scusate ma sono nuovo
<glpiana> Alfasus, errore durante l'elaborazione della stampa?
<seccardo> glpiana: mmhhh no... ora provo! Ottima idea! Se mi vedete uscire è perchè ho perso la connessione.
<glpiana> !installazione | ivan_ qui c'è scritto come masterizzare una iso
<ubot-it> ivan_ qui c'è scritto come masterizzare una iso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> ivan_: su linux?
<glpiana> seccardo, non cancellarla però, rinomina e basta
<Guest40864> ciao a tutti,scusate ho Ubu Desk 10.10 su un asus cn scheda video GeForce 9500 gt da 1Gb,ho problemi di refresh
<seccardo> glpiana: sissì... con tutto quello che c'è dentro!
<Alfasus> glpiana, durante una stampa di pagina di prova da "System setting"
<Guest40864> qualcuno puo'gentilmente aiutarmi?
<ivan_> ho win 7 e voglio avventurarmi su linux ma nn so nulla per ora
<glpiana> Alfasus, ma ha iniziato a stampare o no?
<jester-> ivan_: usa quel che ti pare ma casta che la iso la scrivi e non copi
<Alfasus> glpiana,no
<Guest40864> x Ivan vai su Ubuntu.it
<jester-> ma basta*
<glpiana> ivan_, in quella guida speiga anche come masterizzare la iso su windows
<ivan_> voglio installare linux come secondo sist. operativo
<glpiana> Alfasus, ma ha mai stampato sta stampante?
<Alfasus> glpiana, si
<glpiana> Guest40864, che problemi di refresh?
<glpiana> Alfasus, con che tipo di documento ti da sto errore?
<glpiana> ah no, pagina di prova hai detto?
<Alfasus> glpiana, la pagina di prova da "System setting"
<glpiana> Alfasus, apri un browser interent e scrivi come indirizzo:     localhost:631
<glpiana> Alfasus, vai in amministrazione, piglia la tua stampante e stampa da lì una pagina prova
<glpiana> Alfasus, poi dimmi se da lì la fa o da errore
<Loris> ragazzi ho problemi di aggiornamento della scheda video,qualcuno puo'aiutarmi?
<Alfasus> glpiana, stampa la pagina di prova da localhost
<glpiana> Alfasus, allora è un problema di kde mi sa. siprova da system settings o quel che è
<glpiana> Loris, spiega che problema hai
<Loris> ho un geforce 9 5200 da 1 GB
<Loris> Compiz Emerald girano
<Loris> ma ho il probl di refresh
<Loris> e'a 59 invece che 60
<glpiana> vabbè, non sono fondamentali compiz e emerald. che problemi di refresh hai?
<Loris> e mi da frequenza monitor non supportata
<glpiana> ma visivamente cambia qualcosa?
<seccardo_> glpiana: fatto... l'errore non si ripresenta. Ora vedo se c'è qualcosa nella configurazione (mi viene un dubbio).
<Alfasus> glpiana, da "System setting" dà errore
<Loris> no ma se ipotesi avvio qualkosa di grosso es PS4 ho dei giochi si pianta il tutto
<glpiana> seccardo, controlla
<glpiana> Alfasus, non so dirti, ma se da localhost:631 va cups funziona
<glpiana> Loris, ps4 non è per windows?
<Loris> si ma gira su wine
<Loris> ripeto...girare gira tutto...ma ogni tanto causa refresh crasha il pc e nn riesco a risolvere
<glpiana> Loris, e vabbè, ma non è fatto per quello. hai problemi con giochi nativi in 3d?
<glpiana> Loris, o anche solo, hai provato a disabilitare compiz?
<Alfasus> glpiana, OK, mi tengo l'errore. La stampante è una Canon ip4000 di cui non riesco a verficare i livelli dell'inchiostro
<Loris> cn Djl ad esempio non parte nessun gioco che ho installato
<glpiana> Alfasus, sì lo so, lo dicevi stamattina
<glpiana> Loris, djl sarebbe?
<Loris> e'un programma che fa scaricare free giochi x Linux
<glpiana> Loris, ah.
<Alfasus> glpiana, anche questa situazione la debbo ritenere irrisolubile?
<glpiana> Alfasus, non so dirti, non ho mai avuto una canon sapendo quanto è poco compatibile
<Loris> http://en.djl-linux.org/?q=node/20
<Alfasus> glpiana, OK grazie
<glpiana> Loris, niente link esterni per cortesia.
<Loris> scusate
<Loris> cmq.credo che il problema della mia S.Video sia appunto il refresh
<Loris> ho i driver propietaari in uso come consigliatomi su Ubuntu.it
<glpiana> Loris, ok, ma hai provato come ti ho detto?
<Loris> si
<Loris> non cambia
<glpiana> Loris, che driver hai messo?
<Loris> propietari
<Loris> 161 mi pare
<glpiana> sì, ma te li proponeva il gestore?
<Loris> si
<glpiana> Loris, solo quelli o anche altre versioni?
<Loris> sorry driver version 270.29
<Loris> sl quelli
<Loris> gli open erano proposti ma nn consigliati
<glpiana> Loris, se li vedi nel gestore non sono open
<Loris> queli installati lo so che non sono open
<Loris> erano quelli consigliati
<Loris> e cmq.parecchia gente mi ha consigliato quelli propietari al posto dei Noveau
<glpiana> Loris, apri il gestore dei driver e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | Loris
<ubot-it> Loris: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Loris> ok
<Se7enFreaxx> glpiana, bella a tutti ho un ipod solo che non riesco a farlo9 funzionare neanche con un programma di linux come posso fare
<glpiana> !ipod | Se7enFreaxx già visto questo?
<ubot-it> Se7enFreaxx già visto questo?: ipod is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ipod
<Loris> caricata
<Alfasus> glpiana, altro problema: ho smanettatato per attivare altri utenti sul mio computer; ma debbo aver combinato qulche casino perchè quando tento di loggare  con uno di questi account il sistema mi dà il msg kdestartupconfig4 non esiste codice errore 3
<Loris> http://imagebin.org/142945
<glpiana> Alfasus, non so, troppo kdeistico come errore. l'errore è così preciso come lo hai scritto?
<Se7enFreaxx> grazie
<glpiana> Loris, hai già provato con i 173?
<Loris> si
<Loris> stessa cosa
<glpiana> Loris, non so dirti
<Loris> ok grazie mille lo stesso
<Alfasus> glpiana, l'errore è scritto  in inglese: suggerisce di verificare se è installayo
<Alfasus> installato*
<glpiana> Alfasus, hai modo di mostrarmelo, così vedo se trovo qualcosa
<Alfasus> glpiana, ci provo. tieni presente che l'errore si presenta su un solo account di cui ho cercato di recuperare una precedente directory
<glpiana> Alfasus, apsetta
<glpiana> Alfasus, guarda qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=312930.0 e vedi se ti serve
<seccardo> glpiana: sembra che ci siamo!
<glpiana> bene
<giako> Ciao, ho un problema con openshot, non sento l'audio.  Ho disinstallato pulse per problemi  con l'audio voip. ora ho solo alsa. Con  Lives (videomontaggio) sento l'audio perchè mi fa scegliere l'uscita su mplayer, ma a openshot come glielo dico che pulse non c'è più? ( openshot installato prima di disinstallare pulse). grazie in anticipo
<seccardo> glpiana: in pratica se su Kmail c'è impostato anche solo un account POP si presenta il crash all'uscita. Il workaround consiste nel dire a Kontakt di andare al sommario e non alla posta quando si avvia. Anche Akonadi resta stabile.
<glpiana> seccardo, azz
<glpiana> giako, se hai pazienza lo installo e lo provo
<seccardo> glpiana: una prova che potrei fare sarebbe quella di tenere sempre attivo il wireless senza che passi per KWallet per recuperare la WPA
<giako> ok, grazie, intanto sto provando a reinstallare openshot per vedere se si accorge che c'è solo alsa.
<Loris> ragazzi qualcuno ha provato i driver Envy x schede Ati/Nvidea?
<seccardo> glpiana: provo e torno.
<glpiana> giako, non vedo nelle preferenze nulla al riguardo
<giako> glpiana, infatti è per questo che chiedevo aiuto, c'è da editare qualche conf?
<glpiana> giako, stavo guardando ma non trovo nulla al momento
<glpiana> giako, se vai su sistema preferenze -> audio ti si pare l'ambaradan anche se hai tolto pulse?
<giako> glpiana, no, niente controlli volume, ma...
<glpiana> ma?
<jester-> Loris: lasasta envy
<giako> glpiana, mi avevano fatto installare un controllo volume diverso perchè era sparito anche dalla barra
<Loris> si ho letto...supportato sl fino alla 9.10...
<Loris> uff
<glpiana> giako, ti permette di vedere le applicazioni che stanno usando alsa in quel momento?
<jester-> Loris: è sempre stato un disgrazia
<jester-> una
<giako> glpiana nel menù audio c'è ancora pavucontrol ma quando lo apro dice nessun dispositivo in riproduzione e sto ascoltando la radio in streaming
<glpiana> giako, eh no pavucontrol usa pulse
<Loris> quindi me lo tengo cosi... ;)
<giako> glpiana l'attuale controllo volume credo si chiami semplicemente applet volume 2.28.0 (regolazione del volume per il pannello di gnome)
<Alfasus> glpiana, il msg è : "kstartupconfig4 does not exists. The error code is 3. Check your installation.
<giako> glpiana mi dice "In uso GStreamer 01.10"
<glpiana> giako, digita nel terminale: gstreamer-properties    e prova a modificare lì
<jester-> giako: si chiama indicatore in maverick
<glpiana> Alfasus, hai visto il post che ti ho indicato?
<Alfasus> glpiana, no. lo guardo ora
<giako> glpiana si nelle properties c'è impostato "default plugin: PulseAudio  Sound Server"....lo metto su alsa
<glpiana> giako, prova a mettere alsa e poi senti se va
<seccardo> rieccomi
<seccardo> glpiana: niente da fare... adesso cerco di segnalare il bug.
<giako> glipiana altro problema, ho disinstallato openshot col software center e avevo il gestore pacchetti aperto  e ora che sto provando a reinstallarlo mi dice che il pacchetto non è più in archivio...
<Alfasus> glpiana, credo che vi sia attinenza perchè l'account in questione possiede una precedente directory /home/pippo di cui non so se i permessi siano coerenti con l'account
<Alfasus> glpiana, come posso verificare?
<glpiana> giako, chiudi tutto e apri un terminale
<glpiana> giako, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | giako
<ubot-it> giako: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Alfasus, con ls -la /home             e vedi permessi e proprietario
<giako> glpiana sto provando dai repo di openshot mi dice questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/580184/
<glpiana> !info openshot
<ubot-it> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (maverick), package size 11789 kB, installed size 30260 kB
<glpiana> giako, è già nei repo, perchè prenderlo altrove?
<giako> glpiana il gestore pacchetti mi dice che non c'è, anche dopo l'update...
<glpiana> giako, apt-cache policy openshot
<giako> glpiana http://pastebin.com/wLWh28pG
<glpiana> !info openshot | karmik
<ubot-it> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1 (maverick), package size 11789 kB, installed size 30260 kB
<glpiana> giako, vai su sorgenti software
<giako> glpiana ok
<glpiana> giako, nella seconda scheda
<giako> glpiana si...
<glpiana> giako, vedi il repo che hai aggiunto?
<giako> glpiana no
<glpiana> giako, mi pareva
<glpiana> giako, domanda
<giako> glpiana no aspetta c'è
<glpiana> giako, ha la spunta?
<giako> glpiana attivato, ora agiorno
<giako> glpiana ok lo sto installando
<glpiana> giako, comunque pensa al fatto che karmic tra breve non avrà più supporto
<glpiana> e che su lucid, la release a lungo termin, openshot è nei repository ufficiali
<giako> glpiana si lo so, appena trovo la voglia di reinstallare tutto.... :)
<Alfasus> glpiana, mi sembra di capire che la /home/account_1 con tutte le sue sottodirectory appartenga all'account_2. Como posso rimediare?
<glpiana> Alfasus, c'è il comando nel post che ti ho indicato, apsetta
<glpiana> Alfasus, ma tutta la home?
<glpiana> Alfasus, mostrami l'output del comado di prima
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/580195/
<glpiana> Alfasus, digita: sudo chown -R valeria /home/valeria
<glpiana> Alfasus, dovrebbe andare
<glpiana> anzi Alfasus
<glpiana> meglio sudo chown -R valeria:valeria /home/valeria
<glpiana> Alfasus, poi controlla con ls -la /home
<Alfasus> glpiana, OK funziona. Grazie, Grazie
<glpiana> :)
<giako> glpiana niente, no audio
<glpiana> giako, non so
<giako> glpiana ok, indagherò... grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> :)
<Alfasus> glpiana, tornando alla verifica dei livelli di inchiostro, conosci mtink
<glpiana> Alfasus, mai controllato i livelli di inchiostro
<Alfasus> glpiana, mtink?
<glpiana> secondo me ce ne si accorge prima a vista
<Peace-> glpiana: perche tu vai a scrocco
<glpiana> Peace-, LOL
<Peace-> glpiana: oh canale sbagliato
<Alfasus> glpiana, su questa stampante no
<glpiana> Alfasus, non dalla stampante me ne accorgo, ma da come stampa. metodo un po' all'antica forse, comunque chiuso t :)
<Alfasus> glpiana, intendo con Linux
<glpiana> *ot
<Alfasus> glpiana, ho trovato un programma che promette di mostrare i livelli d'inchiostro, ma richiede di scaricarlo da un altro repository. Mi consigli questa operazione?
<glpiana> Alfasus, no, sconsiglio sempre repository esterni
<Alfasus> glpiana. OK grazie
<lucas123>  ho un problema sul mio acer aspire 9412
<lucas123> ho aumentato la ram da 2 a 4 gb e grub e ubuntu non funzionano più
<jester-> lucas123: centra non la ram, hai fatto qualcosaltro
<lucas123> nel senso che con grub compare una schermata a righe lampeggianti e non si vedono le opzioni, in ubuntu le finestre sono bianche, il muose un rettangolo sfuocato e non funzionante
<lucas123> no no perchè riportando la ram a 2 gb tutto funziona bene
<jester-> lucas123: parti in recovery mode e poi scegli grafica sicura
<lucas123> già fatto
<jester-> lucas123: hia scheda video con memoria condivisa? hai settato bene il bios?
<lucas123> jester-:si la memoria è parzialmente condivisa nel bios tutto sembra funzionare bene nel senso che la memoria viene vista correttamente
<lucas123> io penso alla scheda grafica (ge force go 7300) ma non so cosa fare
<jester-> lucas123: manco in grafica sicura parte x?
<lucas123> jester-:no
<lucas123> è la prima volta che ubuntu mi da problemi così
<jester-> lucas123: in grafica sicura non usa il driver nvidia quindi non centra
<jester-> lucas123: winzoz va regolare?
<jester-> lucas123: sa ri ram o infilata male o non compatibile con la scheda
<jester-> matre
<lucas123> jester-:questo è già un passo avanti per capire grafica sicura è il safe mode ?
<jester-> lucas123: si il safe
<lucas123> jester-:la ram è compatibile e bene inserita perchè windows gira perfettamente
<lucas123> il safe l'ho provato ma niente...
<filippo> salve a tutti
<jester-> lucas123: safe mode usa il driver vesa
<lucas123> jester-:scusa sono nuovo come faccio a fare comparire il tuo nome nelle risposte?
<jester-> lucas123: prova a partire con un kernel precednete
<filippo> avrei un problema con il mio portatile. in pratica dopo averlo chiuso, alla riacensione lo schermo rimane nero. i S.O. è ubuntu
<jester-> !tab | lucas123
<ubot-it> lucas123: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<lucas123> ho provato con ubuntu 10.10 e 10.04
<jester-> lucas123: hai un solo kernel installato?
<lucas123> ubot-it grazie !
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grazie !'
<jester-> lucas123: fai una prova con cdlive
<lucas123> provato stessa zuppa ubuntu parte ma non è gestibile perchè la grafica è completamente sballata anche se per il resto sembnra funzionare
<jester-> lucas123: hai fatto qualcosa per la ram condivisa?
<lucas123> jester-: si perchè per disperazione ho formattato tutto e reinstallato
<jester-> lucas123: cioè?
<lucas123> jester-: azzerato il disco fisso, reinstallato wind. e reinstallato ubuntu
<jester-> lucas123: quindi installazione fresca
<lucas123> jester-: ho provato anche mandriva che si installa bene e per tutta la installazione è ben visibile ma poi parte senza una grafica usabile
<jester-> lucas123: trovo strano che influisca la dimensione della ram
<lucas123> jester-: ho anche provato a mettere tre gb e niente vuole solo due gb
<jester-> lucas123: 32 o 64bit
<lucas123> jester-: 32
<jester-> lucas123: prova una live a 64
<lucas123> anche con processore a 32?
<jester-> che procio hai
<lucas123> jester-: intel core duo t2250
<jester-> lucas123: vai tranquillo a 64
<lucas123> jester-: grazie mille provo subito !!
<lp> non riesco a cambiare lal ingua in k3b da inglese a italiano
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | lp
<ubot-it> lp: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<lp> glpiana scusa ma non capisco
<glpiana> lp, spiega
<nicola88> ciao tutti, io ho sul mio notebook sia xp che ubuntu. Non conoscendo ubuntu, l'ho installato in una piccola partizione. Poiché da quando ho ubuntu non uso più xp, vorrei ridimensionare le partizioni, o meglio vorrei installare da capo entrambi i sistemi operativi cambiando le dimensioni delle partizioni, chi mi dà una mano? ho già fatto il salvataggio dei dati
<lp> ubuntu è già italiano, solo che ho installato da ubuntu service il k3b, è quello che è in inglese e io vorrei mettere ijn italiano solo k3b
<lp> k3b è per masterizzare
<glpiana> ma k3b è programma di kde e dipende dalle impostazioni di kde la lingua di k3b
<glpiana> lp, comunque guarda, sto provando così ti dico
<lp> ho messo k3b perchè col masterizzatore di ubuntu ufficiale butavvo via sollo cd e dvd, ora riesco a masterizzare solo che è in inglese
<lp> ok glpiana aspetto qua buono buono notizie da parte tua
<glpiana> lp, segui il link che ti ho passato, e segui quello che c'è scritto al paragrafo: Kubuntu in italiano
<jester-> nicola88: se le due partizioni sono cintigue stringi e allargi
<glpiana> lp, poi avvia k3b e vedrai che è in italiano
<lp> glpiano quale link?
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | lp
<ubot-it> lp: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<nicola88> jester questo non lo so... però io vorrei "resettare"anche xp, così lo lascio in un angolino di hard disk... non so perché acer e-recovery non funziona, altrimenti era facile
<lp> glpiana, io ho clikkato su tutti gli apt e li ho installati (tantri erano gia installati), ho aperto k3b ma nulla ancora in inglese!
<glpiana> lp, io ho fatto la stessa cosa ed era in italiano. aspetta che vedo se si può fare altro
<lp> forse devo riavviare?
<Peace-> glpiana: ci sono i pacchetti ?
<Peace-> glpiana: manca il paccchetto kde ita qualche cosa
<glpiana> Peace-, leggi sopra please
<lp> glpiana lo stesso vale per thunderbird che è in inglese!
<glpiana> lp, boh, non so che dirti. ho provato prima di fartelo fare
<Peace-> lp: hai questo  k3b-i18n
<glpiana> lp, riavvia, chiudi la sessione e rientra
<Peace-> ?
<lp> no ho 1.910
<lp> k3b version 1.91.0
<Peace-> spetta che vediamo il pacchetto giusto
<glpiana> Peace-, io non ce l'ho quel pacco, ma è in italiano lo stesso
<jester-> sarà compreso nei pacchi ita kde
<lp> nel frattempo esco e rientro dai 3 minuti ciao
<Peace-> glpiana: le impostazioni vengono certe volte caricate solo dopo che hai lanciato  kbuildsycoca4
<Peace-> perche i pacchetti sono fatti come dire...
<glpiana> alla kde :D
<Peace-> no alla canonical
<Peace-> cacconical
<lp> NIENTE SEMPRE IN INGLESE K3B
<Peace-> glpiana: hai questo ? sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-it
<glpiana> Peace-, certo
<glpiana> lp: dpkg -l | grep kde
<Peace-> glpiana: pure lui ?
<glpiana> !paste | lp
<ubot-it> lp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Peace-, ha detto che li ha installati
<lp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580225/
<glpiana> lp> glpiana, io ho clikkato su tutti gli apt e li ho installati (tantri erano gia installati), ho aperto k3b ma nulla ancora in inglese!
<glpiana> lp, no, non hai cliccato su tutti e tre i link
<lp> mi ridai un link per volta per favore
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | lp
<ubot-it> lp: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<lp> glpiana sono due i link quale devo seguire?
<glpiana> il primo
<Peace-> lp: k3b-i18n k3b-i18n  kde-i18n-it kde-i18n-it
<Peace-> mm ho copiato uin po troppe volte
<Peace-> cmq son quelli
<lp> quando parla dei repositori /etc/apt/sources.list io non so cosa devo fare
<lp> lp: k3b-i18n k3b-i18n  kde-i18n-it kde-i18n-it ? non capisco cosa devo fare e non li vedo nemmeno nel link che mi hai dato!
<glpiana> Peace-, lascia stare, non servono quelli
<glpiana> gli manca quello che hai detto tu prima
<Peace-> glpiana: guida farlocca?
<glpiana>  language-pack-kde-it
<Peace-> glpiana: ah vabbe..
<glpiana> Peace-, no, la guida funziona, andrebbe seguita
<Peace-> glpiana: :) io uso tutto in inglese e non se ne parla piu
<lp> tento di seguirla ma ad esmpio io non so nemmeno cosa sono i repository! gia al primo punto mi blocco, scusate l'ignoranza
<attemptD> tranquillo
<glpiana> lp, Per Kubuntu è necessario installare i seguenti pacchetti:    <---- vedi sto punto?
<lp> si lo vedo
<glpiana> lp, sotto ci sono tre link da cliccare. ne ai uno per volta e ti fa installare i tre pacchetti
<glpiana> *fai
<attemptD> i repository o repo vedili come un magazzino di programmi o pacchetti (parti di programma). a cui puoi avere accesso quando aggiungi un repo.  occhio che se aggiorni il sistema con il repo attivato ti propone l'aggiornamento di ogni pacchetto piu' nuovo che il repo aggiunto contiene, non e' sempre un bene, alcuni repo contengono pacchetti instabili.
<glpiana> attemptD, ???
<attemptD> <lp> tento di seguirla ma ad esmpio io non so nemmeno cosa sono i repository!
<glpiana> ah
<e-DIO-t> marameo -> il posto per parlare di gnome-shell / unity è qui o -chat ?
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, chat per i confronti
<agnese> XD
<e-DIO-t> :( mai 'na volta che c'azzecco il chan oh :°)
<agnese> buonasera.... sto diventando matta a cercare di installare i driver nvidia. mi vanno a spaciugare il file xorg e x non parte più. cosa posso fare? 8(
<lp> K3B È OK, MANCA THUNDERBIRD CHE È ANCORA IN INGLESE!
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | lp
<ubot-it> lp: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<glpiana> agnese, il gestore dei driver te li ha proposti?
<jester-> agnese: come li hai installati
<lp> ho sbagliato! non ere intenzionale
<attemptD> :)
<go^> che programma posso usare per acquisire immagini da uno scanner?
<Davide_G> go^, c'e di default simple scan
<go^> Davide_G, ok ty
<lp> glpiana mi manca thunderbird da portare in italiano, hai la strada da seguire?
<glpiana> caduto
<Peace-> glpiana: fess
<Davide_G> lp vai sul terminale e digita sudo apt-get install  thunderbird-locale-it
<glpiana> Peace-, -.-
<Peace-> glpiana: hihih
<lp> ok ragazzi per l'italiano ora funziona, io per un po voglio parlare ancora italiano, ciao
<Peace-> lp: no no meglio l inglese
<Carlos> salve a tutti
<lp> qualcuno sa perchè non riesco a formattare un cd riscrivibile?
<gladio> salve a tutti
<gladio> avrei un problema con in mio protatile in cui è installato ubuntu
<gladio> dopo averlo chiuso, a successivo avvio lo schermo rimane spento+
<gladio> potete aiutarmi?... il S.O. viene caricato
<Davide_G> in che senso spento?
<Davide_G> non e' che lo hai ibernato?
<gladio> come se fosse spento
<Peace-> lp: con k3b?
<lp> si
<Peace-> lp: in che senso non riesci ?
<lp> ho fatto strumenti formatta ma dopo un po mi da errore
<jester-> lp: cd da rottamare
<Davide_G> gladio, prova a fare ctrl alt f7
<lp> ne ho 2 entrambi da buttare? uno mi sembra ragionevole ma tuttie due assieme è proprio sfiga!!! che ne pensi?
<gladio> Davide_G, ho provato, ma niente... schermo sempre nero.. come se fosse in standby
<jester-> che gli rw sono soggetti a sminchiature
<jester-> gladio: parti in recovery mode e usa grafica sicura
<gladio> jester-, come faccio?
<jester-> gladio: al menu di grub scegli modalità ripristino o rcovery modeche sia, al menu sudi safe mode
<jester-> usi*
<jester-> gladio: se il menu non lo vedi tieni premuto shfit al boot
<jester-> shift*
<gladio> jester-, non vedo nemmeno il bios
<Davide_G> se non vedi neanche il bios e lo schermo che e' andato...
<jester-> gladio: azzzz sarà mica andata la scheda matre
<jester-> o la video
<jester-> gladio: pc fisso?
<gladio> il sistema operativo viene caricato. infatti se pingo il portatile ottengo risposta
<jester-> gladio: allora fai come ti ho detto sopra
<gladio> jester-, cioè tengo premuto shift?
<jester-> eh
<Davide_G> jester-, ha detto che non vede la schermata di boot...
<jester-> Davide_G: se gli carica il sistema
<Davide_G> secondo me e' relativo al hardware
<Peace-> lp: hai winzoz?
<Davide_G> beh che vuol dire se il display si sputtana continua sempre ad andare...
<Peace-> lp: prova da quello se va boh
<jester-> se con premuto shift non compare il menu la vedo brutta
<Peace-> lp: altrimenti avvia k3b da terminale e vedi che messaggi ha
<Peace-> e poi googli
<gladio> quindi i colpevoli a questo punto possono essere: scheda video, inverte lcd, e monitor lcd, o nelle migliori ipotesi cavo lcd staccato
<krabador> conoscete client jabber per android che abbiano la funzione di browse delle chat rooms?
<lonejack> scusate ho un problema: ho due pc, un desk ed un laptop. Ho creato nei rispettivi hosts file gli indirizzi IP di ciascuno. Ho poi montato in fstab delle directory di sharing.... A volte non funziona. Mi potete aiutare?
<e-DIO-t> lonejack, definisci meglio "a volte non funziona". Se io ti rispondo "non è che a volte quei due pc hanno differenti ip?" ti suona un problema possibile?
<lonejack> faccio il ping... risponde bene
<e-DIO-t> il log di samba che dice?
<e-DIO-t> [e soprattutto: sei sicuro che quando non funziona, il pc di riferimento non sia ibernato o simili?]
<lonejack> non uso samba
<lonejack> sono due ubunti...
<lonejack> nfs
<e-DIO-t> ah ok, nfs
<e-DIO-t> allora vedi il log di nfs che dice :D
<lonejack> e-DIO-t, mi piace, dove lo trovo?
<lonejack> lo sai?
<e-DIO-t> mmh dipende da come hai configurato..solitamente in /var/log
<e-DIO-t> comunque sia visto he sei andato di fstab, puoi cercare anche dentro /var/log/messages e dmesg, se ci sono stati problemi dovresti trovarli lì
<lonejack> e-DIO-t, protrebbe essere un problema questo "rpcbind: server laptop not responding, timed out"
<e-DIO-t> direi di si, questo è sul client immagino
<lonejack> e-DIO-t, no è sul desktop
<lonejack> ma devono partire assieme?
<e-DIO-t> lonejack, sul client nel senso che è "sul pc che non è il laptop" per cui agisce come client verso il server nfs che è sull'altro
<lonejack> e-DIO-t, si scusa hai ragionissima
<e-DIO-t> lonejack, non necessariamente: ma se uno è spento l'altro non montera', a meno che non c'hai messo il remount in caso di errori.
<e-DIO-t> [di cui ora non ricordo la sintassi propria, ma che puoi copiare dalla riga con cui viene montata la partizione dove è il sistema operativo]
<lonejack> e-DIO-t, "laptop:/home/claudio/public /home/claudio/laptop nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr"
<e-DIO-t> !paste | lonejack
<ubot-it> lonejack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lonejack> ma è una riga...
<e-DIO-t> lonejack, eh: aggiungici l'error remount che trovi sull'altra e dovrebbe montartelo comunque
<e-DIO-t> => errors=remount-rw [così in caso di errori di rete te lo monta di nuovo]
<e-DIO-t> ps: cena
<lonejack> e-DIO-t, buon appe!!
<OverMe> oh hi
<marcomanni> ciao ragazzi, è la seconda volta che vi disturbo. Ho ubuntu 10.10 da tempo.  E da sempre i... chiamiamoli file video che scarico da http o emule finiscono in una cartella condivisa in rete. Improvvisamente gli ultimi file non riuscivo più ad aprirli con il lettore multimediale. Ho scoperto subito dopo che con un altro pc condiviso in rete non riuscivo neanche a copiarli. E andando a leggere nelle proprietà dei singoli file ho 
<marcomanni> Per riniziare a sfruttarli in rete devo almeno mettere read only.
<marcomanni> Qualcuno mi sa dire come lasciare questo permesso di default per i nuvi file? Io non ho toccato nulla ultimamente, magari è stato qualche aggiornamento...
<e-DIO-t> E andando a leggere nelle proprietà dei singoli file ho >> come continua? e aggiungo anche: con cosa condividi i file?
<perrottino> come faccio a sapere qual'è il comando per mandare un programma?
<attemptD> che programma?
<perrottino> attemptD, calcolatrice
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti non riesco ad aprire un video in nessun modo solo con mplayer a riga di comando non vi sembra strano?
<perrottino> Diels-Alder, hai provato anche con vlc?
<Diels-Alder> si è il mio player di default
<perrottino> e hai inseriti i formati proprietari?
<Diels-Alder> infatti quello mi suona strano
<Diels-Alder> si ho installato tutto su medibuntu
<attemptD> perrottino destro sul menu. modifica menu. ti cerchi la calcolatrice e vedi che comando la lancia. lo stesso lo puoi mettere in un lanciatore o direttamente nel terminale.
<perrottino> Diels-Alder, ma che errore ti da?
<Diels-Alder> non lo apre nemmeno avidemux per rifare la codifica
<Diels-Alder> non si apre proprio il software
<perrottino> attemptD, grazie mille
<perrottino> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/cdrom0 c'è un modo per non dover mettere sempre il sudo con questo comando?
<Diels-Alder> perrottino:  che vuoi sapere?
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580297/
<perrottino> quel comando che devo dare ogni volta per montare il lettore mp3 c'è modo almeno di non dover sempre mettere la password?
<yuki> ragazzi ho problemi con google search
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580302/
<Diels-Alder> perrottino: questo è vlc -vvv
<Diels-Alder> failed: no suitable access module
<perrottino> Diels-Alder, hai la macchina virtuale con xp? prova se lo legge
<yuki> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Diels-Alder> scusate mi sa che mi ero disconnesso
<Diels-Alder> qualcuno aveva risposto qualcosa riguardo vlc e il video?
<yuki> ragazzi ho problemi con google search
<yuki> mi esce sempre in inglese,prima era in italiano
<yuki> ki mi aiuta
<Diels-Alder> tutti i video funzionano tranne questo che mi hanno passato
<Diels-Alder> dovrai impostare la lingua in italiano forse?
<yuki> parlo quella ke si trova a fianco barra della navigazione
<Diels-Alder> yuki: devi spiegarti meglio almeno per me non ho capito che problema hai
<e-DIO-t> !nokappa | yuki
<ubot-it> yuki: www.nokappa.it
<yuki> allora prima era impostata in italiano
<Diels-Alder> p.s. yuki secondo me non è propriamente un problema di ubuntu
<yuki> adesso esce in inglese
<leonessa> ciao a tutti
<yuki> con firefox
<Diels-Alder> cioè la barra di ricerca in alto a destra a fianco a quella degli indirizzi dove selezioni google, wikipedia etc... etc...?
<perrottino> come faccio per dare un comando senza bisogno per sudo?
<alnuvola> buonasera qualè il comando per rimuovere completamente ftpd
<Diels-Alder> perrottino: cioè?
<perrottino> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/cdrom0 c'è un modo per non dover mettere sempre il sudo con questo comando?
<perrottino> o almeno per non inserire sempre la pass
<Diels-Alder> uhm non credo sia una bella cosa
<Diels-Alder> non puoi mettere l'automount?
<Diels-Alder> scusa
<Diels-Alder> aggiungi una linea in fstab?
<perrottino> Diels-Alder, è una storia lunga mi sa che non si può fare per questo lettore in teoria si dovrebbe scorgere dal comando che ti ho detto
<Diels-Alder> perrottino: io proverei a impostare l'automount oppure ad aggiungerlo in fstab altrimenti crea un alias ma la password la devi mettere sempre solo root non usa sudo che io sappia
<Diels-Alder> ho visto lo monti in cdrom ma è una fat
<Diels-Alder> fat32
<perrottino> Diels-Alder, il mio problema non è scrivere "sudo" perché tanto ho fatto il lanciatore è il fatto che devo mettere la password ogni volta
<Diels-Alder> fatti un alias in basrc
<Diels-Alder> a capito
<Diels-Alder> ehm credo che tu non lo possa fare perchè è un problemino di sicurezza
<Diels-Alder> ma non mi spingo oltre
<yuki> si diels ma prima era in italiano,adesso e in inglese
<yuki> ????????????
<Diels-Alder> mi spiace... magari c'è un modo e sono solo io ad essere ignorante
<Diels-Alder> yuki: lo avrai cambiato tu!
<yuki> no
<Diels-Alder> nemmeno per sbaglio senza accorgertene?
<Diels-Alder> sei sicuro?
<yuki> tu come ce l'hai
<Diels-Alder> normale
<Diels-Alder> google è google
<leonessa> ho un problema, non riesco piu' ad aprire un file.xls dice che il file include contenuto illegibile.
<yuki> se disinstallo?
<Diels-Alder> se trova cose in italiano me le da in italiano se no me lo da in inglese
<Diels-Alder> non so non te lo consiglio
<yuki> solo non so come
<yuki> disinstallo firefox dico
<Diels-Alder> scusa se clicchi sulla freccina a sinistra vicino al simbolo di google in basso ti esce un menù a tapparella
<Diels-Alder> Gestione motori di ricerca
<yuki> si
<yuki> si
<Diels-Alder> e vedi se c'è qualcosa tipo goole in it
<Diels-Alder> il resto di firefox è correttamente in italiano?
<yuki> non ce
<Diels-Alder> a me c'è scritto solo Google
<Diels-Alder> non so che dirti
<Diels-Alder> scusa
<leonessa> qno mi puo' aiutare?
<Diels-Alder> devo andare
<perrottino> buonanotte
<leonessa> perche' nessuno mi risponde?
<tull> che domanda hai?
<leonessa> non riesco piu' ad aprire un file excel
<tull> leonessa, hai provato ad installare kword?
<leonessa> no
<leonessa> e cos'e'?
<tull> lo hai aperto con openoffice?
<leonessa> no
<tull> leonessa, è un programma tipo openoffice ma per kde
<leonessa> ora provo
<tull> spetta
<tull> prova prima abiword
<tull> li trovi entrambi nell'ubuntu software center
<leonessa> ho provato ad aprirlo con openoffice ma mi dice errore generale I/O
<tull> spetta
<tull> ho sbagliato, quelli vanno bene per sostituire openoffice writer
<attemptD> prova con spreadsheet/calc di open office.
<leonessa> attemptD dici a me?
<tull> leonessa, prova con calc, oppure con kspread, oppure con web service zoho
<tull> dovresti trovarli tutti nell'ubuntu software center
<tull> almeno con ubuntu 10.04
<leonessa> si e' quello che ho
<leonessa> ora provo poi vi diro'... grazie
<tull> leonessa, prova asnche a rimuovere la directory di nome .openoffice che hai nelal tua home
<tull> anche
<tull> e poi riprovi con calc
<tull> cioè openoffice, foglio di calcolo
<leonessa> ok grazie, ma non ho ancora provato
<kunta_> mi fate sapere se c'e un programma per scrivere su un file pdf? grazie
<kunta_> ho bisogno di mettere una firma digitale
<Bartoloni> kunta_ libreoffice e openoffice possonoe spertare un file pdf
<Bartoloni> *esportare
<kunta_> ho ricevuto un file pdf , dovrei metterci una firma _digitale_ e rispedirlo al mittente   ...posso farlo con open office su ubuntu10.10
<prix83> causa malfunzionamento touchped, como elimino driver e installo/aggiorno nuovi ??
<prix83> touchpad*
<prix83> ?
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-15
<bender_> Salve, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con ubuntu 64 bit? dev'esserci un piccolo bug
<marcotux> non so se so aiutarti, comunque, spiega meglio il problema, magari se non io, altri possono aiutarti
<bender_> ogni volta che mi viene richiesta la password dell'administrator nelle operazioni di aggiornamento, installazione programmi etc dopo aver inserito la password e premuto autentica la finestra si frizza
<bender_> Solo dopo averla chiusa manualmente con la X allora tutto procede a dovere, questa cosa su ubuntu 10.10 64 but, mentre nella versione 32 bit non accade.
<bender_> scusate vado a dormire, riformulerò la domanda domani ad un orario più consono. Notte
<Bartoloni> qualcuno sa indicarmi pacchetti aggiuntivi di schemi sonori extra?
<CoOltux> ragazzi non riesco a cambiare le skins a mplayer
<CoOltux> chi mi aiuta?
<Shin3> \o
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<select> ciao
<select> buon giorno
<glpiana> !ciao | select
<ubot-it> select: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<select> firefox non mi apre più i link contenuti in vari programmi...
<glpiana> select, spiega meglio , magari fammi un esempio
<select> dunque...esempio: xchat -doppio click sui link e non succede niente, oppure da (sistema->informazioni su ubuntu) non apre i link e dice: l'URI non è valido
<glpiana> select, su xchat a me il doppio click sul link non ha mai portato a nulla. se clicchi col destro e fai "apri collegamneto nel browser" lo apre?
<glpiana> *collegamento
<massimo18> select: da xchat click destro sul link e apri con il browser
<massimo18> ecco :)
<select> non lo apre neanche così. Ho un problema in qualche file di configurazione nel quale si dice apri i file html con il browser.. ipotizzo. Forse è dovuto ad un tentativo di installazione di chrome poi rimosso
<glpiana> select, vai su sistema preferenze applicazioni preferite
<glpiana> select, prima scheda, Browser web, che c'è selezionato?
<select> mi sa che ci siamo!! allora è selezionato personalizzato e sotto questa stringa: /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome %s
<select> ho selezionato firefox come browser e tutto è tornato a posto. grazie
<glpiana> select, seleziona firefox dal menu a tendina e vedrai che ti si apriranno con firefox
<glpiana> ecco :)
<select> alla prossima. ciao a tutti
<raff0z> ciao ragazzi
<raff0z> sentite come faccio a far funzionare il wake on lan su un eee box b202 con ubuntu ? (bios già settato , impostato con ethtool la modalità ... ma quando mando il pacchetto magico non si accende mica!)
<raff0z> non mi dite che devo mettere xp
<Fidech> l'hai impostato nel bios? (e la scheda di rete lo supporta? :-) )
<raff0z> si dice che lo supporta ethtool
<raff0z> e dal bios è impostato
<Fidech> non ho mai provato ad usarlo... Le mie conoscenze si fermano lì (sorry)
<Fidech> (ci ho provato)
<raff0z> tranquillo :P grazie
<Fidech> Ho provato a farlo sulla mia rete, ma poi mi sono accorto che tramite wireless non funziona. :-P
<Fidech> pigerò il bottone di accensione ;-)
<raff0z> xD
<raff0z> no io l ho connesso con il cavo :P
<Fidech> io ho avuto solo quella di esperienza con WOL :-Px2
<raff0z> xD
<Fidech> solo per non alzarmi ad accendere il PC fisso a un metro da me :-) (pigrizia rulez!)
<glpiana> !chat | Fidech
<ubot-it> Fidech: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fidech> ok, scusa
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ivan_> ciao  ho scaricato ubuntu l'ho scritto su cd , ho win 7 e vorrei anche ubuntu insieme , come fare?
<jester-> ivan_: hai partizione e partizone swap ?
<ivan_> nn capisco
<ivan_> swap
<ivan_> ho c come partizione del sis operativo di win e d per le cose mie in tutto 500 giga
<ivan_> dove installo ubuntu?
<Fidech> dovresti creare un po' di "spazio vuoto" sul disco
<Fidech> (occhio che ripartizionando rischi di perdere i dati... un backup è il minimo che dovresti fare)
<ivan_> posso partizionare d
<ivan_> ma posso installare ubuntu su d ?
<ivan_> ????
<ivan_> su win / puoi partizionare come vuoi senza nessun programma
<ivan_> ma quale partizione scegliere per prendere spazio per ubuntu??
<Fidech> se lo installi su D cancelli D
<Fidech> devi ripartizionare e creare un po' di spazio vuoto (lo fa anche il disco di Ubuntu)
<polden> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di aiuto da un po' ubuntu (9.10) non mi fa più l'automount dei dischi/chiavi usb
<polden> dmesg | tail mi dice FAT: Unrecognized mount option "group=pap" or missing value
<glpiana> polden, ci sarà qualcosa che non va in fstab
<glpiana> polden, in un terminale dai: cat /etc/fstab            e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> !paste | polden
<ubot-it> polden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580495/
<cip> maverik installato ma la stampante cmq non la trova uffa
<glpiana> polden, quel group=pap è una delle opzioni. l'hai messa tu?
<glpiana> cip, che stampante?
<polden> può essere, in un tentativo di risolvere
<cip> glpiana, la stampante usb che ho nella rete windows pensavo che l'aggiornamento mi risolvesse il problema invece
<polden> su storage device manager
<glpiana> polden, non so cosa sia storage device manager
<polden> sistema>amministrazione>storage device manager
<glpiana> cip, controlla con sta guida che le tue configurazioni siano a posto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cip> glpiana, si ora ricontrollo o forse il problema e di win xp
<massimo18> polden: io non ho quella voce di menù
<jester-> <polden> sistema>amministrazione>storage device manager  ?????
<polden> sic
<massimo18> polden: sicuro di avere ubuntu?
<glpiana> nemmeno io ho quella voce. polden controlla l'editor di menu e dimmi se il comadno è palimpsest
<jester-> polden: sicuro di avere  ubbuntu?
<ivan_> il cd di ubuntu che ho scritto nn si avvia in automatico da dove lo devo installare?
<glpiana> polden, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Fstab modifica come suggerito qui
<glpiana> !release | ivan_
<ubot-it> ivan_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> ivan_, ma come hai scritto sto cd?
<polden> certo che è ubuntu (forse un po'vecchiotto, con un paio di passagi di versione)
<jester-> glpiana: non c'è neanche il pacchetto palimpset
<glpiana> !info palimpsest
<ubot-it> Package palimpsest does not exist in maverick
<ivan_> le ho scaricate ma quando metto il cd mi dice apri cartella per visualizzare i file
<glpiana> sarà un mio residuo di lucid :)
<glpiana> ivan_, tasto destro sulla iso -> scrivi su disco
<jester-> ivan_: va che per installare devi far il boot da cd
<ivan_> glpiana> ho sritto il disco ma quando vado a installare non installa in automatico mi fa vedere tutte le cartelle con i file
<glpiana> ivan_, tu hai scritto il disco, il disco è nel lettore e tu che fai? riavvii il pc e setti il bios affinchè faccia il boot da cd o fai altro?
<glpiana> ivan_, dunque?
<massimo18> fa altro :)
<ivan_> glpiana spiega come settare il bios . e come quando reinstalli win da cd??
<glpiana> ivan_, sì
<glpiana> !installazione | ivan_ l'hai guardata sta guida?
<ubot-it> ivan_ l'hai guardata sta guida?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ivan_> quindi spengo e al riavvio con cd inserito f8?
<glpiana> ivan_, non conosco il tuo bios. guarda tu che devi fare epr accedere allelenco dei dispositivi di boot
<glpiana> *all'elenco
<polden> con cat /etc/fstab mi da http://paste.ubuntu.com/580501/ mi ci date un occhiata please? (sono impedito) graxie
<glpiana> polden, ti ho scritto sopra
<glpiana> polden, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Fstab modifica come suggerito qui
<polden> ok grazie ho provato a modificarlo, devo riavviare?
<glpiana> polden, no, dovrebbe bastare sudo mount -a
<polden> grande funzica grazie mille
<glpiana> :)
<polden> ciao e grazie ancora
<newlife> 'giorno a tutti :)
<shiba89> giorno
<testam3nt> ciao a tutti
<testam3nt> ragazzi ho installato un file .deb e quando provo ad avviarlo mi dà questo errore
<testam3nt> error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jester-> testam3nt: i deb vanno installati
<testam3nt> l'ho installato
<jester-> testam3nt: cerca una libreria che non c'è
<testam3nt> l'ho già installata via apt-get
<glpiana> testam3nt, che deb hai messo?
<testam3nt> un programmino stupido per creare campionati sportivi
<jester-> testam3nt: se fosse quella giusta la troverebbe e di sicuro è un deb del put visto che si è installato senza chiedere la dipendenza
<newlife> jester-: glpiana a parte gli scherzi.... mi date una mano?
<testam3nt> il fatto è che mi chiedeva quella libreria, e cercandola non c'era
<glpiana> newlife, apri un terminale, inserisci la penna e scrivi: dmesg | tail      poi metti su pastebin
<glpiana> testam3nt, è il problema di usare software esterno. comunque apri un terminale e scrivi sudo updatedb
<glpiana> testam3nt, quando finisce scrivi: locate  libpng.so.3
<testam3nt> questa è la voce apparsa dopo aver installato il pacchetto libpng3 -> /usr/lib/libpng.so.3
<glpiana> !paste | testam3nt
<ubot-it> testam3nt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<newlife> glpiana:  :O guarda qua :O http://paste.ubuntu.com/580522/
<glpiana> newlife, staccala e riattaccala a un'altra porta
<testam3nt> glpiana, ecco l'output http://paste.ubuntu.com/580523/
<glpiana> testam3nt, eh, bisognerebbe capire dove le cerca sto programma. l'hai preso da un sito? da un blog?
<testam3nt> sì
<newlife> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580524/ non cambia nulla
<glpiana> testam3nt, ecco, allora controlla se ci sono FAQ o commenti al riguardo
<glpiana> newlife, mi sa che è andata. hai altri pc su cui provarla? hai windows da qualche parte?
<glpiana> testam3nt, e proseguiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat che qui non c'è supporto per programmi esterni
<newlife> glpiana: si..... ma con winzozz non mi da problemi :O
<newlife> glpiana: spe' che nel dubbio riprovo
<glpiana> newlife, ecco, aprila con windows, che no da problemi, e fai un check della chiavetta
<newlife> glpiana: non ci capisco una mazza...... da winzozz non mi da alcun errore... la monto qua e non va.....
<glpiana> newlife, hai altre chiavette?
<newlife> si.... il problema glpiana che mi fa la stessa cosa su tutte :|
<glpiana> newlife, dai uname -a
<newlife> spe' la monto qua
<newlife> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580529/
<glpiana> newlife, hai già provato a spegnere e riaccendere? (cit.)
<glpiana> stacco a dopo
<newlife> glpiana: azz
<jester-> newlife: hai il kernel da proposerd ed è instabile e presumo che ti abbia cambiato pure quelche lib il repo, e si spiegano poi certi problemi
<newlife> jester-: :O ma le proposed sono commentate sul file di conf
<newlife> jester-:  non l'ho scaricato
<jester-> newlife: il 35-28 è da proposed
<newlife> jester-: porc'........
<jester-> impossibile che si metta conproposed commentati
<newlife> jester-: eppure.........
<newlife> jester-: dove trovo la roadmap del kernel?
<jester-> newlife: ??
<newlife> jester-: per vedere se sulla prox è fixato 'sto probl.
<jester-> newlife: se il repo ti ha cambiato qualche lib centra nulla il kernel con il mount
<newlife> jester-: ok.... come risolvo allora?
<jester-> newlife: aspetti sperando che fixino
<newlife> jester-: anche perchè se riformatto la chiavetta. tutto ok....... se la stacco e la rimonto mi ridà quel problema..........
<jester-> newlife: come formatti
<Lenn> Salve a tutti ho un bruttissimo problema, quando accendo il mio pc (Ovviamente non questo) ed entro nella schermata di ubuntu ed inserisco la pass pper entrare, cliccando "Invio" si carica e ritorna in quella pagina... Spero di essermi spiegato bene, chi mi può aiutare?
<newlife> sia da qui sia da winzozz fat 32......... e appena formattata tutto ok.. smonto e rimonto la chiavetta e mi da problemi
<newlife> jester-:
<attemptD> newlife se lo fa' anche con win la chiavetta ti sta' abbandonando mi sa.
 * testam3nt saluta tutti
<newlife> no jester- con win non lo fa..... tutto ok.......... lo fa solo qui. addirittura il file sulla root compaiono con caratteri del menga.. cosa che se la stacco e la metto su winzozz non si verifica
<Lenn> Non posso più accedere ai miei dati, veramente nessuno sa cosa fare? D:
<newlife> porc' paletta
<freeboom> hhh
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, sono sempre dietro a cercare di impostare i valori di default della stampa su file
<Celebrimbore> salve. curiosittà, su ubuntu è possibile vedere un blue-ray? grazie
<thebestneo> Celebrimbore: premetto che non ne ho idea, ma non vedo perchè no se hai il lettore blue ray!
<Celebrimbore> eh ma sono protetti
<kakuku> protetti da cosa?
<Celebrimbore> la protezione, come i dvd
<Celebrimbore> per i dvd c'è una libreria che permette di leggerli
<massimo18> uhm
<siviglia> ciao
<siviglia> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<glpiana> Celebrimbore, guarda qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<thebestneo> glpiana: ma hai una risposta sempre a tutto???
<glpiana> thebestneo, no :)
<glpiana> ma gogol ne ha parecchie ;)
<Celebrimbore> grazie guardo
<thebestneo> glpiana: posso chiederti una cosa su questa discussione dove hai risposto te? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,416382.0.html
<glpiana> thebestneo, certo, dimmi
<thebestneo> glpiana: ho lo stesso problema, ma non ho capito come ha risolto, aggiungendo dove hai detto te o a caso? ho un soft block, invece che sbloccare ogni volta non si può impedire che blocchi?
<glpiana> thebestneo, per impedire che blocchi bisogna sapere cosa la blocca. senza uesta informazione è sicuramente più comodo sbloccarla in avvio, imho
<thebestneo> glpiana: non c'è modo di sapere cosa la blocca quindi?
<glpiana> thebestneo, magari c'è anche. io non ne conosco.
<glpiana> thebestneo, ma hai anche windows su quel pc?
<ivan_> ciao nn riesco a avviare il cd d'installazione di ubuntu su win 7
<thebestneo> glpiana: si ma non loggo praticamente mai
<thebestneo> glpiana: perchè?
<glpiana> ivan_, e perchè dovresti avviar eil cd di installazione di ubuntu sotto windows?
<glpiana> thebestneo, perchè a volte usando la scheda su windows alla chiusura riamane bloccata
<thebestneo> glpiana: vedi che hai risposte a tutto? è possibile, visto che a volte quando attacco il computer al tv in salotto uso il wifi e ogni tanto sono stato costretto a usarlo da windows. quindi potrei provare a loggare, usare il wifi e poi avere l'accortezza di spegnerlo e riavviare
<glpiana> thebestneo, prova e vedi come si comporta
<thebestneo> glpiana: nel caso funzioni posterò nella discussione, anche se vecchia, questo accorgimento
<thebestneo> glpiana: grazie
<glpiana> thebestneo, ma se inserendo in rc.local rfkill unblock all già risolve il problema, non vedo perchè menarsela altrimenti
<thebestneo> glpiana: perchè ogni tanto mi si incasina sbloccandolo in quel modo
<glpiana> ah ecco
<thebestneo> glpiana: lo vorrei tenere come asso nella manica
<glpiana> :)
<thebestneo> ps, la stampa su file viene vista come stampante viruale?
<glpiana> thebestneo, non credo, funziona anche con cups spento
<thebestneo> glpiana: uff non riesco a capire dove cercarla
<Lenn> Salve a tutti, ho un problema piuttosto serio, l'ho già postato sul forum, e prima l'ho anche fatto presente in chat, il mio problema è il seguente, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,448961.0.html Spero sia consentito inviare link del forum qui sulla chat, grazie in anticipo
<glpiana> Lenn, già controllato lo spazio su disco residuo?
<Lenn> glpiana:  No, spiegami meglio
<glpiana> Lenn, se non hai più spazio su cui scrivere fa quel lavoro lì di solito. sai come controllare?
<Lenn> glpiana: No, potresti dirmelo?
<glpiana> Lenn, adesso hai ubuntu acceso su un altro pc ?
<Lenn> glpiana: No, l'ho solo su quello...
<glpiana> questo che stai usando?
<Lenn> glpiana: No, aspetta, entriamo in chat privata
<glpiana> Lenn, perchè in chat privata?
<massimo18> eh
<glpiana> Lenn, voglio capire se puoi dare dei comandi al volo e darmi le risposte o se è lo stesso pc su cui sei ora da altro sistema operativo
<Lenn> glpiana: No, ora sono su un'altro sistema operativo.
<Lenn> glpiana: E su un'altro pc
<glpiana> Lenn, allora fai così, riavvia il sistema, accedi in recovery mode e scegli la console di root
<glpiana> ah sei su un altro pc
<glpiana> difficile starti dietro :)
<glpiana> puoi avviare ubutnu?
<Lenn> glpiana: Sul computer col problema, ovviamente non riesco ad avviare ubuntu, Su questo non posso avviarlo in quanto ho solo Windows
<glpiana> Lenn, oki, ma ce l'hai lì da accendere il pc col problema?
<Lenn> glpiana: Sì
<glpiana> Lenn, avvialo in recovery mode
<ivan_> devo installare ubuntu da cd su win 7 aiuto
<massimo18> ivan_: ma perchè da win7?
<glpiana> ivan_, perchè su windows?
<massimo18> ivan_: installalo normalmente
<Lenn> glpiana: Se stai parlando Di "Recovery Console" Mi da lo stesso problema, altrimenti dimmi come posso entrarci
<glpiana> Lenn, recovery console non so cosa sia. all'avvio vedi il menu di grub?
<Lenn> glpiana: No, cosa devo cliccare per vederlo?
<glpiana> Lenn, appena visualizzi la schermata iniziale del bios tieni premuto il tasto shift
<Lenn> glpiana: Ecco, sono entrato in recovery mode, ora ho davanti l menù di ripristino
<glpiana> Lenn, bene, scegli la console di root
<glpiana> ti dovresti ritrovare il prompt #
<Lenn> glpiana: Uhmm... Lo shell con privilegi di root,no?
<glpiana> Lenn, sì
<Lenn> glpiana: Ok, ci son
<glpiana> Lenn, ci sei?
<Lenn> glpiana: Sì
<glpiana> oki, dimmi, hai la home su partizione separata?
<glpiana> Lenn, se non lo sai non fa nulla
<Lenn> glpiana: Non ho mai partizionato nulla, quindi deduco di no...
<glpiana> Lenn, allora scrivi:    df
<glpiana> Lenn, ti restituisce una lista. una voce è riferita a /
<glpiana> Lenn, mi dici che percentuale leggi?
<Lenn> glpiana: Credo ci sia un'errore... non leggo nessun "/a"
<glpiana> Lenn, ho scritto /   non /a
<glpiana> dai deve essere la prima voce elencata
<Lenn> glpiana: Ah, perdonami ahah, 18%
<glpiana> se hai solo quello sul pc inizierà per /dev/sda1
<glpiana> Lenn, tra le altre voci vedi /home   ?
<Lenn> glpiana: No, Niente /home
<glpiana> Lenn, oki, allora non è questione di spazio. fai così, digita: dpkg  --configure  -a
<glpiana> se ora hai la mappatura americana il trattino corrisponde al tuo  tasto '
<Lenn> glpiana: Non mi da nulla, possibile?
<glpiana> Lenn, certo. ora scrivi: su tuoutente
<Lenn> glpiana:  "Required key not avable Perhaps try the interactive 'encryptfs-mount-private' to run a command as administrator (User "root"), use "Sudo commands"  ....
<ivan_> ciao  ho scritto ubuntu su cd lo devo installare insieme a win 7 ma il cd nn si avvia cosa devo fare?
<Lenn> glpiana: Comunque ora sono su utente@computer:/root prima ero su root@computer
<ivan_> ciao  ho scritto ubuntu su cd lo devo installare insieme a win 7 ma il cd nn si avvia cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> Lenn, ma hai il filesystem criptato?
<glpiana> ivan_, dacci un taglio. è la quarta volta che fai la stessa domanda
<glpiana> ivan_, ti si risponde e tu non consideri
<glpiana> !troll | ivan_
<ubot-it> ivan_: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<ivan_> glpiana scusa ma mi si disconnette il pc
<glpiana> ivan_, e com'è che adesso la risposta l'hai vista?
<glpiana> !installazione | ivan_ leggi qui, c'è tutto quello che ti serve sapere
<ubot-it> ivan_ leggi qui, c'è tutto quello che ti serve sapere: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ivan_> continuamente ho una connessione debole
<vincem68> ciao a tutti
<Lenn> glpiana:  Mhm...  resi la cartella Home privata, Immagino di aver fatto un casino, vero?
<glpiana> Lenn, boh, mai usato
<vincem68> avrei una domanda da fare a tutti gli esperti di ubuntu essendo un neofita di linux
<glpiana> Lenn, comunque prova a digitare startx
<glpiana> !chiedi | vincem68
<ubot-it> vincem68: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vincem68> ok
<onebitxajax> da qualche giorno ho un problema con flash su ubuntu 10.10. la prima volta apro un video di you tube e lo vedo bene, se dopo lo riapro o apro qualsiasi altra cosa. il sistema mi si blocca tutto
<Lenn> glpiana: Ora come continuo?
<onebitxajax> praticamente nn riesco a muovere nemmeno il mouse
<glpiana> Lenn, haiscritto startx?
<Lenn> glpiana: Sì
<vincem68> ho installato ubuntu ver.10.10 mi collego a internet ( anche in questo momento) ed essendo collegato in una lan sotto il controllo di un isa server non riesco a scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> onebitxajax, prova a fare sta cosa. apri un giochino, chessò su flashgames o roba simile
<onebitxajax> ho controllato (con molta calma)va in shock plugin-container
<glpiana> Lenn, e che ha fatto?
<filo1234> vincem68: devi inserire i parametri del proxy su synaptic se ce li hai
<glpiana> onebitxajax, una votla caricato il gioco clicca col destro e entra in impostazioni. togli la spunta dall'accelerazione grafica
<vincem68> mi da questo errore  The ISA Server requires authorization to fulfill the request. Access to the Web Proxy filter is denied.  )
<filo1234> sei autorizzato?
<vincem68> si li ho inseriti
<glpiana> Lenn, si è aperta l'interfaccia grafica o no?
<vincem68> ho inserito nome utente password e porta
<vincem68> e ip del server isa
<Lenn> glpiana: No, solo un mucchio di righe
<onebitxajax> glpiana; ora i video manco si vedono, continua il caricamento e basta
<onebitxajax> glpiana; adesso funge ma ci sta un bel po prima di caricare
<glpiana> Lenn, oki, scrivi exit e poi scrivi restart
<filo1234> vincem68: fai una prova, apri un terminale
<vincem68> sono andato su preferenze proxy di rete
<glpiana> onebitxajax, il fatto che carichi a lungo non c'entra con l'pzione che abbiamo variato... forse... non so. comunque è il modo per farlo andare. con l'aggiornamento han sminchiato qualcoasa
<glpiana> *qualcosa
<filo1234> vincem68: export http_proxy="http://(utente):(password)@(indirizzo-o-nome-proxy):(eventuale-porta) && export ftp_proxy="ftp://(utente):(password)@(indirizzo-o-nome-proxy):(eventuale-porta)
<filo1234> vincem68: suao apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<onebitxajax> glpiana; aggiornamneto mio del computer o del flash?
<filo1234> sudo*
<vincem68> ok provo
<glpiana> onebitxajax, del pacco flash
<onebitxajax> glpiana; ok grazie ;)
<onebitxajax> glpiana; un'altra domanda perche nn mi monta la partizione di swap? ho un 1gb di ram
<glpiana> onebitxajax, controlla fstab
<glpiana> caffè
 * onebitxajax ofre caffe a glpiana 
<Lenn> glpiana: Fatto, credo che abbia fatto un errore...
<vincem68> questo è il risultato     bash: !@192.168.1.1: event not found
<filo1234> vincem68: non ho capito
<filo1234> risultato di cosa?
<vincem68> ho fatto come mi hai detto
<vincem68> il risultato sul terminale
<filo1234> bash: !@192.168.1.1: event not found
<vincem68> scrivendo la stringa con i miei parametri ovviamente
<filo1234> non mi pare
<filo1234> si ma non capisco il !
<filo1234> da dove sbuchi
<Lenn> glpiana: Ecco, ora che l'ho ripetuto ha funzionato
<vincem68> dovevo scrivere questo sul terminale ? export http_proxy="http://(utente):(password)@(indirizzo-o-nome-proxy):(eventuale-porta) && export ftp_proxy="ftp://(utente):(password)@(indirizzo-o-nome-proxy):(eventuale-porta)
<filo1234> eh, ma  ancora non vedo nessun !
<filo1234>  bash: !@192.168.1.1: event not found
<vincem68> il punto escamativo fa parte della password
<filo1234> credo che si incavoli allora
<vincem68> ammenochè il sistema non accetta i caratteri speciali
<filo1234> prova ad usare ' anzichè le " nelal stringa, altrimenti prova ad inserire un escape \ prima della password \!tuapassoword
<Lenn> glpiana: Ora cosa devo fare?
<vincem68> ci provo
<filo1234> vincem68: le parentesi non ci vogliono eh
<vincem68> si lo so
<vincem68> comunque mi da lo stesso errore
<filo1234> metti la password tra 'password' apici
<vincem68> ok provo
<vincem68> no niente
<vincem68> tu dici che è il ! che fa incazzare il sistema?
<filo1234> vincem68: si però in teroria dovresti trovare il modo di far passare quel ! com ecarattere nor,male e non caratttere speciale... e questo lo fai con le ? " quotes o mettendo appunto un escape \ prima del carattere speciale
<filo1234> quindi qualcosa lo sta facendo arrabbiare per questo motivo
<Lenn> glpiana: Ho finito di fare tutto quello che mi avevi detto, cosa devo fare ora?
<vincem68> provo a mettere i doppi apici?
<filo1234> prova
<bender_> salve, ho un piccolo bug nella mia ubuntu 10.10 64 bit. Quando inserisco la password per gli aggiornamenti o per installare applicazioni etc la finestra di autenticazione rimane frizzata. Se la chiudo manualmente allora la password viene accettata altrimenti rimane frizzato su "autentica". Come risolvere?
<vincem68> niente tutto uguale
<filo1234> vincem68: scusa puoi scrivere la stringa esatta rispettando i vari caratteri speciali che devi usare? e come la stai scrivendo? almeno vediamo un po'
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti esiste un software tipo handbrake per ubuntu che parallelizzi i calcoli in GPU?
<vincem68> sudo export http_proxy="http://v.maso:Pass!@192.168.1.1:8080 && export ftp_proxy="ftp://v.maso:Pass!@192.168.1.1:8080
<Lenn> glpiana: Io provo a riavviare... sperando in bene...
<vincem68> filo ci sei?
<marcotux> filo1234, vincem68 non è che mancano delle chiusure apici?
<filo1234> marcotux: anche
<filo1234> vincem68: export http_proxy="http://v.maso:Pass\!@192.168.1.1:8080"
<glpiana> Lenn, ero via
<vincem68> si ho scritto quella iniziale
<vincem68> senza apici
<Lenn> glpiana: Ah, perdonami, non ho toccato nulla e mi sono fermato a "Restart"
<filo1234> vincem68: export ftp_proxy="ftp://v.maso:Pass\!@192.168.1.1:8080"
<glpiana> Lenn, sì scusa ti ho detto restart ma volevo dire reboot -.-
<glpiana> Lenn, dovevi semplicemente riavviare  evedere se andava
<vincem68> provo
<filo1234> vincem68: no aspetta intendevo dire che con gli apici vede \ come carattere quindi la pasword risulta errara
<filo1234> errata
<filo1234> vincem68: usa la stringa senza apici
<Lenn> glpiana: Devo dare reboot o riavvio senza fare nulla?
<glpiana> Lenn, se sei ancora in console di root e scrivi reboot si riavvia
<Lenn> glpiana:  Non ci sono, sono su Nomecomputer Login
<vincem68>  mi dice questo   sudo: export: command not found
<glpiana> Lenn, premi ctrl+alt+canc
<filo1234> vincem68: scusa ma perchè stai usando sudo?
<filo1234> bah
<onebitxajax> glpiana; /dev/sda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<vincem68> perchè ho provato sia con che senza
<filo1234> export http_proxy=http://v.maso:Pass!@192.168.1.1:8080
<onebitxajax> glpiana; e' in fastab
<vincem68> riprovo
<Lenn> glpiana: Non è cambiato nulla.........
<glpiana> onebitxajax, ora dai sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> Lenn, puoi provare a resettare gnome
<filo1234>  export ftp_proxy=ftp://v.maso:Pass!@192.168.1.1:8080  vincem68
<Lenn> glpiana:  Comporta la perdita di dati?
<glpiana> Lenn, rinomina le dir nascoste .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .config .gnome_private .local
<glpiana> Lenn, perdita no, se rinomini non perdi. non avrai le impostazioni che avevi prima, ma avendo rinominato restano a portata di mano qualora servissero
<glpiana> Lenn, se dai ctrl+alt+f1 passi al login testuale?
<onebitxajax> glpiana; http://paste.ubuntu.com/580583/
<vincem68> bash: !@192.168.1.1: event not found  risultato
<Lenn> glpiana: Sì
<glpiana> onebitxajax, devi modificare fstab. al posto dei device devi usare uuid
<glpiana> !uuid | onebitxajax
<ubot-it> onebitxajax: uuid is Per determinare UUID di una partizione esegui nel terminale sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx, su karmic usa blkid al posto di vol_id
<glpiana> !fstab | onebitxajax
<ubot-it> onebitxajax: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<glpiana> Lenn, esegui il login
<glpiana> Lenn, per rinominare da linea di comando sai come fare?
<filo1234> vincem68: scusami errore mio ora
<Lenn> glpiana: Veramente no...
<filo1234>  export ftp_proxy=ftp://v.maso:Pass\!@192.168.1.1:8080  vincem68
<filo1234> export http_proxy=http://v.maso:Pass\!@192.168.1.1:8080
<glpiana> Lenn, ti faccio l'esempio per la directory .gconf:   mv .gconf .gocnf_old
<vincem68> si infatti lo appena riscritto e non mi ha dato errore
<glpiana> Lenn, tu fallo per le directory che ti ho elencato sopra. non necessariamente troverai .gnome
<marcotux> in sostanza mv vecchio_nome nuovo_nome
<vincem68> li ho scritti tutte e due senza darmi errori
<vincem68> adesso che devo fare?
<onebitxajax> glpiana; sudo blkid /dev/sdb5 mi da /dev/sdb5: TYPE="swap"
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<onebitxajax> glpiana; nn da uuid
<glpiana> onebitxajax, scrivi: sudo blkid          dovrebbe dartele tutte e con tanto di uuid
<Lenn> glpiana:  mv .gnome .gnome_old  per rinominare .gnome?
<glpiana> Lenn, sì
<glpiana> Lenn, se ti da errore è perchè non hai .gnome, ma non importa
<filo1234> vincem68: suao apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgare
<filo1234> upgrade*
<onebitxajax> glpiana; http://paste.ubuntu.com/580585/
<filo1234> vincem68: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lenn> glpiana: Quindi se mi dice "Login incorrect" è normale
<glpiana> Lenn, no, se ti dice login incorrect è perchè sbagli l'utente o la password
<Lenn> glpiana: Pensa un po' che idiota, scrivevo i comandi nel login
<vincem68> filo1234: mi dice ripetutamente questo  ( The ISA Server requires authorization to fulfill the request. Access to the Web Proxy filter is denied.  )
<glpiana> onebitxajax, aspetta
<onebitxajax> glpiana; ok ;) grazie di tutto cmq
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<vincem68> filo1234: hai altre idee?
<filo1234> vincem68: env | grep http_proxy
<tdk200> volevo sapere come verificare la versione di ubuntu che sto usando adesso
<Lenn> spero di aver fatto bene
<nicotano> tdk200, lsb_release -a
<nicotano> .
<tdk200> nicotano ciao
<vincem68> fil1234:  http_proxy=http://v.maso:Pass!@192.168.1.1:8080
<Lenn> glpiana: Doveva dirmi qualcosa quando scrivevo?
<tdk200> io ho fatto l'aggiornamento dalla 10.04 alla 10.10
<tdk200> dopo aver effettuato l'aggiornamento mi dava messaggio come avanzamento tipo che fosse stato eseguito a metà
<glpiana> Lenn, no
<nicotano> tdk200,  sudo dpkg --configure -a     finisce di configurare pacchetti in sospeso
<Lenn> glpiana: Allora ho fatto
<glpiana> Lenn, ora dai: alt+f7   e torni al login garfico
<glpiana> *grafico
<tdk200> quando viene aggiornato ubuntu non modifica le impostazioni tipiche che l'utente imposta nel sistema?
<glpiana> onebitxajax, digita: cat /etc/blkid.tab
<glpiana> tdk200, le tue personali no. altre cose vengono modificate. grub ad esempio
<filo1234> vincem68: se i dati sono corretti la variabile c'è
<Lenn> glpiana: Si blocca....
<Guest29377> devo attivare l'ascolto dell'X server su Ubuntu
<tdk200> esempio la grafica o qualche prog che prima parte poi non funziona più perchè dice di aggiornare lo stesso programma
<nicotano> tdk200, le tue impostazioni restano, i file di config tuoi stanno nella home
<Guest29377> ho modificato la key DisallowTCP a false
<vincem68> si però non mi fa fare gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> Lenn, allora tu selezioni l'utente e lui ti chiede la password, giusto?
<tdk200> aspè io ho mandato il codice che mi hai detto ti passo il paste bin
<filo1234> vincem68: ma scusa però quella è la password vera o hai scritto un esempio?
<tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lenn> glpiana: Sì
<onebitxajax> glpiana; stessa roba http://paste.ubuntu.com/580597/
<glpiana> Lenn, in basso però dopo aver selezionato il nome utente vedi che appaiono delle impostazioni
<filo1234> vincem68: Pass! è la tua password o è un'esempio?
<onebitxajax> glpiana; si puo editare questo file e scrivere qualsiasi cosa? XD
<Guest29377> è necessario pure rimuovere il "-nolisten tcp" oppure non c'entra?
<glpiana> onebitxajax, proviamo un comando: sudo blkid -c /dev/null -p /dev/sdb5
<vincem68> no è la mia password
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580598/ leggi nicotano
<onebitxajax> glpiana; /dev/sdb5: VERSION="2" TYPE="swap" USAGE="other"
<Lenn> glpiana: Sì
<nicotano> tdk200, e allora ..
<tdk200> quindi è aggiornato?
<glpiana> onebitxajax, non so perchè continui a non dare l'uuid. fammi vedere tutto fstab
<onebitxajax> glpiana; ok
<nicotano> tdk200,  così dice
<tdk200> ok
<tdk200> cmq se mando il comando sudo dpkg --configure -a succede nulla?=
<onebitxajax> glpiana; http://paste.ubuntu.com/580601/
<nicotano> tdk200,  sudo dpkg --configure -a     finisce di configurare pacchetti in sospeso,  se non hai segnalazioni di errore il comando viene eseguito correttamente
<glpiana> onebitxajax, continuo a non spiegarmi la cosa, ma non ho soluzioni al momento. per cui posso solo dirti di modificare fstab mettendo sdb5 al posto di sda5
<tdk200> perfetto
<onebitxajax> glpiana; ma punta lo stesso alla swap?
<glpiana> onebitxajax, la tua swap è su /dev/sdb5
<onebitxajax> glpiana; ma anche ext3
<tdk200> nicotano, mi diceva pure che dovevo aggiornare amsn perchè la versione risulta essere vecchia possibile?
<Diels-Alder> !slideshow
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'slideshow'
<glpiana> onebitxajax, eh?
<tdk200> non si connetteva
<Diels-Alder> quale è il miglior software per fare slideshow?
<filo1234> vincem68: scusa la domanda che può sembrare banale...ma l'update l'hai dato dalla stesso terminale in cui hai esportato l'export? o hai aperto un'altro terminale per dare l'update
<filo1234> ?
<onebitxajax> glpiana; la swap e la ext3 di ubuntu sono sullo stesso hd
<nicotano> !amsn | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Amsn
<glpiana> onebitxajax, ma che c'entra?
<vincem68> dallo stesso terminale
<glpiana> onebitxajax, a parte che quell'fstab lo metterei tutto a uuid e non a device, lasciando il device solo per la swap...
<Diels-Alder> nessun suggerimento?
<nicotano> Diels-Alder, openshot
<vincem68> filo1234: devo provare ad aprirne un altro?
<tdk200> lo conosco amsn. solo cosa strana che mi dava, avendolo installato da tempo, errore quando accedevo. Mi dice versione non aggiornata aggiorna amsn
<filo1234> vincem68: no
<tdk200> e io l'ho disinstallato nicotano
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, apt-cache search slideshow
<onebitxajax> glpiana; nel mio fstab ce scritto che la ext3 e la swap stanno su sda
<nicotano> tdk200, lo reinstalli se ti serve
<glpiana> onebitxajax, fdisk -l dice che swap è su /dev/sb5
<glpiana> onebitxajax, fai così, scrivi mount   e metti su pastebin
<tdk200> ok
<filo1234> vincem68: ma normalmente navighi invece?
<tdk200> io adesso riavvio
<tdk200> mi chiede di farlo :D  a dopo
<tdk200> grazie nicotano
<vincem68> si certo e scarico anche la posta
<nicotano> :)
<vincem68> in questo momento sto usando ubuntu
<Diels-Alder> ok glpiana ma volevo un consiglio pratico non una ricerca
<onebitxajax> glpiana; comunque forse hai ragione http://paste.ubuntu.com/580604/
<filo1234> vincem68: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-474978.html prova ader uno sguardo qui
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, per i consigli chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<glpiana> onebitxajax,  /dev/sdb6 on / type ext3
<nicotano> Diels-Alder, ti ho risposto prima , non ti piace openshot?
<onebitxajax> glpiana; in fstab e' sda6 O.o hai ragione, provo a metterte sdb
<vincem68> si ho già installato NTLMAPS
<Diels-Alder> passo in chat
<glpiana> onebitxajax, e ti consiglio anche di sostiutuire tutti gli altri con gli uuid
<Lenn> glpiana: Non sono riuscito a risolvere nulla... se entro col cd in live posso salvare i miei file?
<onebitxajax> glpiana; provo a fare subito , ma poi riavvio vero? per avere le cose confermate
<glpiana> Lenn, sì, puoi
<glpiana> Lenn, ma non ti ho chiesto in seguito a cosa ti è successo sto danno
<glpiana> onebitxajax, no, puoi dare: sudo mount -a
<glpiana> onebitxajax, oppure riavvii, vedi tu. io prima farei sudo mount -a che se c'è qualche problema si risolve subito
<onebitxajax> glpiana; ok grazie di tutto e scusa il disturbo
<glpiana> :)
<Lenn> glpiana: A nulla, settimane fa istallai kde insieme a gnome, questo è il massimo
<Lenn> glpiana: Vado a prendere il cd di ubuntu 10.10 poi potresti dirmi come posso procedere?
<glpiana> Lenn, aspetta, hai anche kde lì?
<glpiana> Lenn, dammi 5 minuti
<Lenn> sì
<tdk200> nicotano,  scusa ancora
<tdk200> adesso stavo installando kdenlive ma è successo che la wifi si è staccata mo non continua come fo?
<nicotano> riavvia la connessione e poi  rifai l'installazione
<tdk200> sta andando meno male
<glpiana> Lenn, eccomi, dicevamo tu hai gnome e kde insieme sulla stessa installazione?
<tdk200> a ragazzi c'è una stanza qui in freenode di supporto kdenlive?
<laidon> buonasera
<tdk200> a nicotano comunque ubuntu 10.10 dopo l'aggiornamento perchè la schermatta di avvio si vede la scritta ubuntu10.10 tipo testo invece che logo tutto viola?=
<nicotano> tdk200, ma comunque funziona tutto quando fai login  ?
<tdk200> si
<tdk200> la grafica però si è sfasata tutta
<nicotano> tdk200, reinstalla i driver video, menu sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi seleziona proprietari
<glpiana> Lenn, su che devo andare. ci sei ancora?
<Lenn> glpiana: Sì, ma ora devo andare a fare una visita medica, ci sentiamo dopo se sei connesso, ok?
<glpiana> Lenn, difficile stasera, ma vediamo. ciao
<Lenn> glpiana: Ok, grazie per l'aiuto di oggi, ciao!
<tdk200> nicotano, no io dico mi si è sfasata la grafica nel senzo di ubuntu
<laidon> sapreste come importare tutte le impostazioni quali segnalibri, password da minefield a firefox? grazie
<tdk200> l'immagine di avvio ubuntu non è più il logo fico alla partenza
<tdk200> esce solo na scritta bianca ubuntu10.10 e altre scritte mentre carica
<glpiana> tdk200, corretto. altri difetti grafici?
<tdk200> nessuno
<glpiana> tdk200, che io sappia il logo di maverick sembra scritto con la machcina da scrivere
<glpiana> *macchina
<tdk200> cioè è proprio così la schermata di avvio di ubuntu 10.10?
<tdk200> a
<tdk200> nn ' come la 10.10
<tdk200> cioè 10.04
<tdk200> scusa
<glpiana> tdk200, o forse quella schermata appare se ci sono incompatibilità con plymouth
<tdk200> però adesso la cosa più grave che mi sta facendo impazzire è la password di root
<glpiana> tdk200, puoi fare una prova se vuoi
<tdk200> come
<glpiana> tdk200, avvii e al menu premi "e" ed editi la riga dove leggi quiet splash aggiungendoci nomodeset
<glpiana> tdk200, poi ctrl+x e vedi come va l'avivo
<glpiana> tdk200, se migliora si rende poi definitiva la cosa
<tdk200> per il problema della psw di root è possibile che non accetti più quella che poco fa ho usato per installare kden live
<glpiana> tdk200, la password di root? ma root di default è disabilitato
<nicotano> !root | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<tdk200> no adesso se faccio su
<tdk200> non accetta la password
<nicotano> tdk200, usa sudo
<tdk200> a su nn va +?
<glpiana> stacco
<nicotano> ciao
<tdk200> dovevo inviare il comando sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic
<tdk200> comunque nicotano  dove dovrei fare quella operazione che dice glpiana?
<nicotano> <glpiana> tdk200, avvii e al menu premi "e" ed editi la riga dove leggi quiet splash aggiungendoci nomodeset
<nicotano> <glpiana> tdk200, poi ctrl+x e vedi come va l'avivo
<tdk200> si ma come menu intende dove metto la psw o la scelta del tipo di grafica?
<nicotano> tdk200, al menu di  boot prima di avviare ubuntu
<tdk200> il grub?
<nicotano> si
<tdk200> quindi affianco quet splash momodeset
<tdk200> nomodeset*
<nicotano> ok
<tdk200> vediam se va
<tdk200> nicotano, ninete da fare resta uguale a prima
<tdk200> :D
<tdk200> strano
<nicotano> tdk200, reinstalla i friver della scheda video
<nicotano> driver**
<tdk200> dici che è quello?
<tdk200> cmq sono proprietari perchè disinstallare e reinstallare?
<nicotano> tdk200, prova,
<tdk200> ok
<nicotano> li avevi reinstallati dopo l'aggiornamento?
<tdk200> sembra strano
<tdk200> no già li avevo
<tdk200> presenti
<nicotano> tdk200,  appunto,
<tdk200> rimuovo e reinstallo quindi
<nicotano> reinstallali,
<tdk200> ma dopo rimossi riavvio
<tdk200> ?
<nicotano> ok e dopo reinstalli dall'apposita voce menu sistema
<tdk200> driver aggiuntivi
<laidon> a seguito dell'aggiornamento da firefox 3.6 a 4 RC a qualcuno è spuntata la finestra di importazione impostazioni? io ho scelto di rinviare la scelta ma la finestrella non mi compare più...
<tdk200> nicotano, no la schermata all'avvio non va sempre scritta a tastiera bianca sembra
<tdk200> cosa strana si è ripresa invece la scritta in chiusura che è fica
<newlife> nicotano: scusa.. una cosa........
<tdk200> quindi secondo te cosa potrei fare per lo splash screen all'avvio?
<gek> ho un grande problema
<gek> da quando ho installato ubuntu non mi funzionano le porte usb
<nicotano> tdk200,  cerca nel forum con chiave visualizzare splash screen
<gek> qualcunomi puo aiutare
<tdk200> nicotano,  altra ultima domanda poi ti lascio seriamente in pace
<tdk200> visto che devo usare kdenlive ho un problema nel sentire l'audio dal pc
<tdk200> in poche parole sembra che esca graffiato
<tdk200> le canzoni i video qualsiasi cosa
<tdk200> tutto l'audio esce con un suono come di graffiato ma
<tdk200> in altri pc si sente ok
<nicotano> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> tdk200, vedi qui altro non so dirti  http://paste.ubuntu.com/580632/
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580639/
<tdk200> sembra diverso
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580641/ questo è tutto il file
<isidoro> buonasera
<isidoro> qualcuno mi sa dire perche non mi funzionano gli usb
<tdk200> nicotano,
<tdk200> ci sei?
<nicotano> tdk200, non c'è la riga da disabilitare
<tdk200> quindi non devo mettere #
<nicotano> già
<tdk200> però resto con l'audio fracassone
<tdk200> :D
<agnese> sera a tutti ^^ qualcuno mi sa dire come faccio ad aggiungere a cairo dock dei lanciatori che ho creator dal menuK? se li trascino non me li mette >.<
<Davide_G> agnese, prova quando ce lhai sulla dock tasto destro...
<filippo> ciao
<agnese> Provato Davide_G 8( non ha funzinato...
<filippo> come posso spengere ubuntu 10.10?
<e-DIO-t> sudohalt?
<Davide_G> agnese, prova ad entrare nelle preferenze della dock
<agnese> mi da gli applet preimpostati...
<define> volevo installare ubuntu 10.10 tramite wubi e quando cerco d aprire wubi mi scrive > exception processing message...' come posso risolvere?
<define> come faccio a sapere quale .iso è quello giusto?
<jester-> define: perchè non su partizione he wubi da dentro win si sminchia una volta si e l'altra ancora?
<define> jester-: d solito wubi ha sempre funzionato , e nn so quale .iso sia quello giusto da installare
<jester-> define: è in tutte le iso
<jester-> define: infili il cd in winzoz e lo  lanci
<define> jester-: vbb ripeto la dom quale .iso devo masterizzare? qual è quella giusta?
<jester-> define: qualsiasi desktop 32 o 64bit
<define> quindi è indiff tra 32 o 64bit?
<jester-> define: la puoi montare con alcool in win senza materizzare
<define> jester-: se mi spieghi come,,, grazie
<jester-> define: non è indifferente, dipende dal processore che hai, se supporta 64bit
<Angel_Demon> ciao.
<Angel_Demon> :o
<jester-> !wubi | define
<ubot-it> define: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<define> jester-: prima mi scrivi qualsiasi poi mi scrivi che non è = ,,,
<Angel_Demon> jester- ciao.
<jester-> define: e 4, wubi è in tutte le iso, poi se installare 32 o 64bit dipende dal tuo hw
<jester-> cià Angel_Demon
<Angel_Demon> :)
<Angel_Demon> jester- mi sai aiutare?
<jester-> Angel_Demon: dipende se conosco il problema
<Angel_Demon> omg
<define> jester-: premesso ke mi hai linkato wubi e già so come funziona ma mi da quel messaggio d errore,,, il mio hw è : p4 2,59 ghz 1 gb ram
<jester-> Angel_Demon: scrivilo il problema che chi sa e ha tempo ti risponde
<Angel_Demon> ok wait
<define> 1,5 gb ram sorry
<jester-> define: usa i386
<define> jester-: sai dirmi come risolvere il msg d errore che mi scrive wubi o come montare senza masterizzare?
<jester-> define: forse usi una 64bit
<hobo> ciao ragazzi
<define> jester-: uso wubi ke si trova in 'sto link -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<hobo> ho problema con ubuntu soft cent  non m fa installare k3u  mentre 2 -3 mesi fa si
<jester-> define: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<Angel_Demon> jester- come setto ubuntu dopo la prima installazzione?
<Angel_Demon> *-z
<jester-> Angel_Demon: cioè?
<Angel_Demon> omg
<Angel_Demon> ho installato ubuntu con wubi.
<jester-> hobo: k3u?
<define> jester-: so come s installa wubi ha sempre funzionato ma mi scrive quell errore che t ho indicato prima , come risolvo?
<jester-> Angel_Demon: quindi?
<Angel_Demon> avviato e tutto.... ora come setto il sistema operativo
<hobo> dice che potrebbe esserci conflitto con altri programmi si jester
<jester-> define: non lo so
<Angel_Demon> non c'è tipo un "pannello di controllo" come winzoz?
<define> jester-: non trovo altri wubi , mi hai scritto che ogni versione ha il suo wubi ma io ne vedo solo 1 su release.ubuntu\10.10
<jester-> Angel_Demon: spiegati meglio,cosa vorrstifare
<Angel_Demon> jester- Omg
<jester-> define: che iso hai
<Angel_Demon> settare Il S.O
<Angel_Demon> no da riga di comando :\
<jester-> Angel_Demon: hai gnome o kde
<define> jester-: mi linki wubi ubuntu i386?
<Angel_Demon> gnome
<Angel_Demon> ubuntu 10.10
<define> jester-: non ho nessun iso , mi hai scritto che c è 1 wubi per ogni versione e volevo sapere dove trovare wubi i386
<Angel_Demon> define non c'è bisogno di nessuna iso :\
<Angel_Demon> se scarichi wubi installi ubuntu come un programma.
<define> Angel_Demon: wubi mi ha sempre funzionato stavolta mi scrive 1 errore quando c clicko x awiarlo
<Angel_Demon> jester- ma non ci sono differenze tra ubuntu normale e wubi?
<Angel_Demon> che errore define
<Angel_Demon> ?
<jester-> define: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso poi la scrivi su un cd ( non copiare) lo infili nel cdrom e vedrai che c'è wubi anche
<jester-> Angel_Demon: come os no, le differenze sono che wubi meno affidabile
<Angel_Demon> perchè?
<define> jester-: be si ma non mi serve + wubi a quel . tanto vale ke faccio awiare cd all awio pc... volevo evitare d masterizzarlo vbb
<jester-> perchè sta in  cartella compressa dentro a winzoz
<Angel_Demon> lol
<define> Angel_Demon: exception processing message...
<jester-> define: ho la vaga impressione che tu stia trollando
<Angel_Demon> io l'ho installato dentro winzoz però dentro un altro HDD.
<Angel_Demon> dove non c'è winzoz.
<define> jester-: nn so ke significa...trollando
<Angel_Demon> jester- omg sarà un trool?
<define> cmq vbb mi arrendo masterizzero .iso vbb
<Angel_Demon> troll
<Angel_Demon> *
<jester-> Angel_Demon: è comunque un po una ciofeca, lo scopo di wubi è di far provare l'os da winzoz a gente che poo avezza a maneggiare partizioni
<define> jester-: appunto :( vbb
<jester-> poi, di solito, data una palpata si mette su partizione
<Angel_Demon> capito
<Angel_Demon> jester- lascialo perdere, è un troll :D
<jester-> Angel_Demon: comunque ha messo ubuntu o kubuntu
<jester-> o xubuntu
<Angel_Demon> Ubuntu.
<remix_tj> !italiano | define
<ubot-it> define: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<remix_tj> perche', caro define, non si capisce una beata minchia di quello che scrivi.
<jester-> Angel_Demon: barra superiore, a sisnitra hai i menu con le applicazioni, a destra hai sistema-->preferenze e amministrazione
<Angel_Demon> remix_tj sarà un Bimbominchia lol
<jester-> remix_tj: sa di troll con poca fantasia
<Angel_Demon> ahahahhahahaha stima per ubot-it *_*
<Angel_Demon> jester- che client IRC mi consigli per Ubuntu?
<jester-> Angel_Demon: xchat, kvirc, empathy
<jester-> va a gusti
<define> con wubi avrei fatto molto prima vbb c mette 'na vita a download .iso e poi masterizzare vbb
<Angel_Demon> jester-
<Angel_Demon> come dimensioni di installazione va bene 30?
<jester-> Angel_Demon: non ti fa fare di piu
<Angel_Demon> no
<vcmnbnwsdqgdvcqe> bellaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jester-> Angel_Demon: dipende da quanto porni ci metti
<Angel_Demon> jester- omg circa 500 °_°
<jester-> Angel_Demon: hd non winzoz metti su partizione che fai un lavoro come va fatto
<Angel_Demon> quindi, dovrei formattare winzoz?
<jester-> che fra qualche giorno minimo si sminchia il boot loader
<Angel_Demon> lol, dici?
<vcmnbnwsdqgdvcqe> 你好，你都不錯，但你有沒有耐心
<jester-> Angel_Demon: ma che winzoz formmattone
<Angel_Demon> già s'è sminchiato 2 volte ed ho formattato :\
<Angel_Demon> jester- OMG
<Angel_Demon> LOL
<Angel_Demon> chi è quest'altro LoL
<jester-> Angel_Demon: usi tutto il disco?
<Angel_Demon> jester- e un portatile
<Angel_Demon> ho 2 hdd
<Angel_Demon> uno gira winzoz e programmi
<Angel_Demon> altro e vuoto.
<jester-> Angel_Demon: hai detto che lo installi non sulla partizione win
<Angel_Demon> si ma con wubi.
<Angel_Demon> sull'altro HDD
<jester-> Angel_Demon: il vuoto  quanto e grande
<qafs> k99brain, certo che sei stupido è
<Angel_Demon> 110
<define> altro dubbio: perché wubi permette d impostare max 30 gb anke se ho 300 gb liberi? nella finestra d installazione iniziale
<Angel_Demon> define perche sei troll?
<jester-> Angel_Demon: hai 2 hd?
<Angel_Demon> jester- yep
<Angel_Demon> sempre interni.
<jester-> Angel_Demon: alura al partizionamento gli dici di usare lintero disco da 110 gb che fa tutto lui
<define> Angel_Demon: come mai posso impostare max 30 gb anche se ho 300 gb liberi?
<jester-> define: e 7 wubi è cosi
<Angel_Demon> jester- si, ma non ho il cd :°D
<define> jester-: è 1 kzt vbb
<jester-> Angel_Demon: sei troll di rinforzo?
<Angel_Demon> jester- no lol
<Angel_Demon> define non fare il bimbominchia
<K99Brain> !italiano | define, e 2
<ubot-it> define, e 2: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<K99Brain> define, alla prossima butto fuori pure e te, ok?
<jester-> K99Brain: metti il canale in +q va
<define> Angel_Demon: l unica mnk è wubi che non va e che permette di impostare max 30 gb anche se 1 ha 300 gb liberi vbb
<Angel_Demon> :|
<Angel_Demon> insiste :°D
<Angel_Demon> lol
<K99Brain> Angel_Demon, registra il nick se vuoi parlare
<jester-> cosi se ti banniamo non la scampi
<Aizram> jester-, lol :)
<jester-> Aizram: hihihi
<agnese> sera popolino.... qualcuno ho provato switcheroo ?
<Holden> no, cos'è?
<agnese> penso uno Script* se non erro... serve per chi ha due schede grafiche , a switcharle
<agnese> http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/2010/07/using-acpicall-module-to-switch-onoff.html
<agnese> mi stavo accingendo a provarlo dato che ho dei problemi col mio notebooking
<agnese> notebook* <.<
<Lenn> Salve a tutti, ho un altro computer che per motivi già discussi mi ha portato a chiedervi tanto: Come posso accedere e salvare i miei dati del computer con il cd live?
<Holden> Lenn, quanti dati? quanti Gb?
<K99Brain> Lenn, avvi col cd live e poi vai su risorse, clicchi sul tuo disco così te lo monta e copi i dati dove ti pare
<ajalha> scusate ho noleggiato un dvd perchè il lettore di linux non me lo apre? ho provato anche a scaricare vlc player da ubuntu software center ma niente da fare...qualcuno può darmi una mano please????
<ajalha> :(
<ajalha> vi prego
<ajalha> vi supplico
<ajalha> vi imploro
<ajalha> aiutatemi
<FloodBotIt1> ajalha: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ajalha> va bene scusa flood
<Lenn> K99Brain: Forse mi serve qualche privilegio da Root, in quanto mi dice che non posso aprire la home, come faccio?
<K99Brain> Lenn, da live cd??
<Lenn> K99Brain:  Yess
<K99Brain> Lenn, dimmi l'errore preciso
<AssemblerCompute> ciao ragazzi ho problemi con un otebook con VGA 885GM , seguendo varie info sul web, ho letto ch ee 'enecessarioscaricare un fix .. ma mi viene restituito: "Unable to locate package 855gm-fix-dkms"
<K99Brain> Lenn, inoltre, che tipo di file system è?
<K99Brain> !formatiproprietari | ajalha
<ubot-it> ajalha: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<AssemblerCompute> la repository da cui dovrei scaricarala e' "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glasen/855gm-fix"
<Lenn> K99Brain: L'errore è chenon ho i permessi necessari per aprire la cartella, il File Sistem è quello grafico
<K99Brain> Lenn, va beh, iniziamo da zero
<K99Brain> Lenn, apri un terminale
<Lenn> K99Brain: Poi?
<K99Brain> Lenn, sudo parted -l
<K99Brain> Lenn, e quelolo che esce mettilo tutto su pastebin
<K99Brain> !paste | Lenn
<ubot-it> Lenn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lenn> K99Brain: Scusa se ti  rompo, potresti riscrivermi il comando?
<K99Brain> Lenn, sudo parted -l
<Lenn> K99Brain: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580710/
<K99Brain> Lenn, sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<K99Brain> Lenn, se ricevi un errore dimmelo, sennò andiamo avanti
<Lenn> K99Brain: Non è successo nulla, possiamo proseguire
<K99Brain> Lenn, allora te l'ha montato
<K99Brain> Lenn, dovresti vederlo sul desktop
<K99Brain> Lenn, oppuren in risorse,
<Lenn> K99Brain: E infatti è lì sul desktop
<Lenn> K99Brain:  http://img820.imageshack.us/i/screenshotpnb.png/  L'errore persiste
<Cranick> ciao :-)
<K99Brain> Lenn, ma per caso quando hai installa hai fatto una home criptata?
<Lenn> K99Brain: Aia... Credo di sì
<K99Brain> ah, ecco
<K99Brain> Lenn, e allora nulla, non puoi accedere ai tuoi dati
<K99Brain> non da live, almeno
<Lenn> K99Brain: Un'altro modo c'è?
<K99Brain> Lenn, ma il tuo sistema non si avvia piu?
<Lenn> K99Brain: Ho un problema esposto anche sul forum, ecco il link: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,448961.0.html
<Lenn> K99Brain: Allora?
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti ho un problema con gm-notify ubuntu 10.04
<Diels-Alder> non perde le credenziali per metterne altre è l'ho disinstallato con il purge
<Diels-Alder> appena lo reinstallo e vado per configurarlo mi rimostra i dati che vorrei cambiare senza il pulsante applica cliccabile
<Nede> ciao a tutti
<Nede> [Dvb-S] Qualcuno di voi ha idea se TechnoTred S2-3200 + CI + SmarCam TivùSat + Card TivùSat + Mythtv funziona qualche cosa?
<Diels-Alder> qualcuno mi da una mano con gm-notify?
<Nede> Ho dei dubbi che il nuovo modulo CI non viene visto dal S.O.
<Diels-Alder> praticamente non mi funziona il pulsante applica
<Suffer> Zalve a tutti, come decripto la home da live?
<lucas123>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER lucas123 mwfqgtpwsaje
<S3M> ragazzi qualcuno puo aiutarmi??
<frnksx> salve, ogni tanto ubuntu fa spegnere lo schermo del monitor e poi mi chiede la password, come faccio a farlo restare attivo?
<maddler> frnksx: disattiva il salvaschermo
<frnksx> e dove si trova?
<maddler> o, sempre dalla configurazione del salvaschermo disabilita la richiesta della password
<maddler> frnksx: hai provato a guardare nel menu "sistema->preferenze"
<frnksx> ecco cel'ho fatta xD
<maddler> good
<giggino> k3b  e brasero non mi funzionano su ubuntu 10.10,problema con mkisofs .chi può aiutarmi?grazie
<Bartoloni> ho associato (ho tenatto di associare) ai plain text (come tipo di file) un appliaczione... gli do ' il"remeber".. e me la apre...  se riclicco sul file di testo, mi richiede che cosa voglio farxi (eseguirlo o displayerlo)... col menu' tatso destro. ma da l'opzioen di aprirlo con il gedit.. ma della mia applicazione predefinita.. nessuna traccia
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-16
<filippo> buonasera
<filippo> potreste indicarmi un programma per tenere sotto controllo le trmperature di CPU e GPU?
<CoOltux> filippo | sudo apt-get install xsensors lm-sensors sensors-applet
<CoOltux> sudo sensors-detect
<CoOltux> poi riavvia
<filippo> quale delle 2?
<CoOltux> tutte e 2
<filippo> ho riparato una scheda video mettendolo in forno per 20' a 200 ° C ora voglio tenerla sotto occhio :)
<CoOltux> poi riavvi, quando entri o da terminale dai sensors, oppure tasto destro sulla barra e aggiungi applet
<esulu> hei CoOltux
<esulu> ciao
<CoOltux> ciao esulu
<esulu> ho sistemato quella cosa
<esulu> alla grande
<CoOltux> si avevo letto, mi fa piacere.... poi mi addormentai e ti lasciai di chiatto
<CoOltux> :P
<esulu> xD
<esulu> ma adesso un un problemino
<esulu> che riguarda linux
<esulu> ma non ubuntu
<esulu> ovviamente non lo posso chiedere qui in chan
<esulu> è vero?
<FloodBotIt1> esulu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<esulu> ok
<vin_> buongiorno a tutti
<vin_> ragazzi volendo installare un software mi da questo messaggio This installer requires root privileges. Please become superuser before executing the installer    che devo fare?
<vin_> nessuno lo sa?
<remix_tj> vin_:
<remix_tj> devi lanciarlo da root
<remix_tj> !sudo | vin_
<ubot-it> vin_: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<vin_> io faccio doppio clik sul programma
<vin_> ho dato questo comando sudo passwd root  come da istruzioni ma non funziona
<enzotib> vin_, o lanci il programma con sudo da terminale, oppure se vuoi fare doppio click devi lanciare il filemanager (nautilus) con gksu nautilus
<enzotib> vin_, e non è consigliabile abiitare root come ti consigliano le istruzioni che dici
<vin_> ci provo
<OverMe> oh hi
<SirX> OverMe!!
<Odo> Giorno
<cip> salve a tutti
<cip> ragazzi non riesco proprio a sistemare sta cosa da solo continua a dirmi impossibile montare la posizione
<cip> chi di voi ha tempo e voglia di leggersi un po di pastebin delle mie configurazioni per capire che minghia ce che non và?
<glpiana> ola
<vin_> salve cip
<cip> ciao vin_
<vin_> cip:  il problema secondo me è che molti guru di linux magari si scocciano un pò a ripetere sempre le stesse cose a dei neofiti come noi che vorrebbero imparare questo fantastico sistema operativo però devono capire che il passaggi da windows a ubuntu non è semplice specialmente per chi come me lo usa per lavoro
<glpiana> vin_, per cortesia passa in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cip> vin_, vengo spesso qui e sono sempre molto carini e cortesi, giustamente pure loro non e che possono farci la manutenzione
<vin_> per me usare il terminale è come ritornare indietro di venti anni quando si usave il vecchio dos
<glpiana> !chat | cip vin_
<ubot-it> cip vin_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vin_> cip: si si certo ma io li capisco per carità
<glpiana> non si capisce davvero il messaggio?
<glpiana> <cip> ragazzi non riesco proprio a sistemare sta cosa da solo continua a dirmi impossibile montare la posizione <--- spiega
<vin_> come si fa a passare in chat?
<glpiana> vin_, col comando che ti ha dato ubot-it
<glpiana>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat <----
<cip> glpiana, sempre la stampante su windows ho disabilitato firewall antivirus ma nulla non entro in pc windows da linux
<cip> glpiana, e di conseguenza non uso la stampante
<cip> quello che mi fa incazzarte e che prima funzionava tutto glpiana
<glpiana> cip, proviamo passo passo? non l'ho mai fatto ma vediamo se ti va
<cip> glpiana, ok certo
<glpiana> cip, parti dal pc con windows: vai in stampanti e fax, clicca col destro sulla tsmapnte e entra nelle proprietà
<cip> ok
<glpiana> cip, passa alla scheda di condivisione e controlla che sia condivisa (se mi fai qualche screenshot mi aiuti perchè non ho windows)
<cip> gl la stampante e condivisa stampo da un altro pc in rete che ha windows
<cip> glpiana,
<glpiana> cip, oki, che nome le hai dato?
<cip> kyocera
<glpiana> cip, ora su ubuntu vai su sistema amministrazione tsampa
<glpiana> *stampa
<cip> glpiana, premetto che fino ad un mesetto fa funzionava perfettamente
<glpiana> cip, scegli "aggiungi"
<glpiana> cip, ho capito, l'hai già detto
<cip> glpiana,  fatto
<glpiana> cip, seleziona sotto stampante di rete " stampante di rete via samba
<esulu> we
<cip> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> cip, hai sulla destra host?
<glpiana> cioè avrai smb://
<cip> si
<cip> faccio esplora glpiana
<glpiana> cip, metti l'ip del pc con windows
<glpiana> cip, -.-
<glpiana> cip, se vai per i fatti tuoi lasciamo anche stare
<cip> glpiana,
<cip> recupero l'ip glpiana  ma credo che su win ci sia l'ip automatico
<glpiana> cip, recupera sto ip e mettilo in quel campo per favore
<cip> ok glpiana
<glpiana> l'hai messo?
<cip> glpiana, ho impostato l'ip su windows e messo in smb
<glpiana> cip, oki, prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | cip
<ubot-it> cip: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cip> http://img163.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img163/9145/schermatatr.png glpiana
<glpiana> cip, ps aux | grep smbd            in un terminale
<cip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580982/ glpiana
<glpiana> cip, ps aux | grep cups
<cip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580986/ glpiana
<glpiana> cip, sei sicuro dell'indirizzo ip della macchina con windows?
<cip> glpiana, sono andato sul pc windows ho deselezionato assegna ip automaticamente e ho messo quell'ip che poi ho messo in smb
<glpiana> cip, sudo iptables -L
<glpiana> cip, scusa, l'ip l'hai controllato con ipconfig?
<cip> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/580988/
<cip> glpiana, non l'ho controllato come si fa?
<glpiana> cip, dammi dieci minuti, devo assentarmi
<glpiana> cip, ipconfig su windows
<cip> glpiana, ok
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> cip, eccomi
<cofada> ciao a tutti, ho installato lubuntu in dual boot con windows 7 ma il grub non mi riconosce windows come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> cofada, sei da lubuntu ora?
<cofada> si
<glpiana> cofada, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> !paste | cofada
<ubot-it> cofada: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cofada> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581000/
<glpiana> cofada, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin anche quello
<cofada> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581001/
<cofada> forse ho fatto un pò di confusione con le partizioni...
<glpiana> cofada, scrivi: ls -la /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<cofada> mi da questo -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6933 2010-10-06 14:23 /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<glpiana> !grub | cofada
<ubot-it> cofada: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> cofada, segui la guida per il ripristino. se non va neanche così torna
<cofada> glpiana già questa guida l'ho seguita ma non mi ha risolto il problema
<cofada> glpiana provo di nuovo a seguire la guida?
<glpiana> cofada, aspetta
<glpiana> cofada, digita: mount
<cofada> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581004/
<glpiana> cofada, scrivi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<cofada> mi da questo Installation finished. No error reported.
<glpiana> cofada, ora scrivi: sudo update-grub
<cofada> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/581005/
<cofada> non so se ti può servire come informazione ma lubuntu l'ho installato con il partizionamento manuale
<glpiana> cofada, hai già controllato che windows sia ancora presente? cioè entri nella partizione di windows e ci trovi dentro il sistema?
<cofada> glpiana si windows è presente, anche perchè per farlo partire in precedenza ho ripristinato l'avvio di windows e funzionava solo che ovviamente non mi faceva scegliere di avviare lubuntu così ho ripristinato il grub
<panda> cofada: sudo os-prober cosa dice ?
<cofada> mi da comando non trovato
<glpiana> panda, /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober <--- questo dici?
<panda> glpiana: no, quello script che io sappia si appoggia al programma os-prober per dare risultati, se non e' installato , lo script esce senza fare niente
<glpiana> cofada, sudo apt-get install os-prober
<glpiana> come faccia a non averlo però...
<panda> boh, strane politiche sui pacchetti di  lubuntu ? :)
<glpiana> eh può anche essere :)
<glpiana> cofada, sta installando qualcosa?
<cofada> il comando adesso mi da /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<glpiana> eccolo
<glpiana> cofada, scrivi: sudo update-grub
<cofada> ok adesso l'ha trovato! http://paste.ubuntu.com/581009/
<glpiana> bene. riavvia e vedi se va
<glpiana> cofada, e la prossima volta usa versioni di *buntu ufficiali
<cofada> ok
<glpiana> grazie panda
<cofada> glpiana le versioni ufficiali di buntu sono ubuntu,kubuntu e xubuntu?
<glpiana> !release | cofada sono quelle elencate qui
<ubot-it> cofada sono quelle elencate qui: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu ed edubuntu
<cofada> ok grazie mille
<michele_> ciao
<michele_> a tutti
<michele_> domandina facile facile :)
<michele_> avviare uno script con comandi terminal,,, mediante scorciatoia da tastiera
<glpiana> michele_, sistema preferenze scorciatoie di tastiera, imposti il comando (cioè il tuo scritp) e gli associ dei tasti
<michele_> quando lo esegui
<michele_> quando lo eseguo devo cliccare su esegui da terminal senò non funziona
<michele_> da scorciatoia ... basta solo la path dello script
<glpiana> michele_, se lo esegui da alt+f2?
<michele_> alt-f3 non esc niente
<michele_> scusa alt-f2
<glpiana> michele_, non può non uscire niente. che cosa stai usando?
<michele_> ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<panda> michele_: come comando puoi mettere gnome-terminal -e iltuoscript.sh
<glpiana> michele_, allora se dai alt+f2 ti si apre la finestrella per eseguire un comando
<michele_> appost provo
<michele_> grazie
<michele_> cmq la finestrella non esce
<glpiana> michele_, vai su preferenze scorciatoie di tastiera e controlla di avere la voce "mostra la casella di dialogo esegui applicazione"
<michele_> ok funziona
<michele_> mi chiede la password per la root
<michele_> ma fa niente
<michele_> grazie
<snapp> rega' scusate na cosa io uso ubuntu server, con 2 net card, dato che mi si e' impallata la connessione e entrambi le schede non sono piu' raggiungibili, ho provato a mandarle giu con ifconfig eth0 down e ifconfig eth1 down , solo che l' eth0 va giu', mentre l'eth1 non ne vuole proprio sapere
<michele_> ma pazienza,.... anche se ho usato echo $password | sudo -s   la chiede cmq
<snapp> ho provato anche a staccare il cavetto, ma quando faccio mii-tool eth1 mi de sempre link ok
<michele__> frazie
<michele__> grazie
<snapp> a dimenticavo sono entrambe configurate staticamente
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti! Qualcuno di voi ha mai usato il player mp3 mp4 della 4Geek? funziona con Linux o solo con Windows e Mac?
<Zinedine> OOPs, dimenticavo...Il prodotto in questione si chiama "Funny"
<hobo> ciao ragazzi
<hobo> ho problema cn internet d nuovo led del modem router rimane rosso,l altra volta ho risolto installando dei codec wireless cn sinaptyc
<hobo> led internet,in pratica quello che dovrebbe lampegiare verde mandando e ricevendo dati
<hobo> nei giorni scorsi lo faceva a sprazzi ora è rosso fisso da 2 ore
<hobo> son collegato wifi con segnale del mio vicino,non m s aprono pagine ne cn wifi ne eth
<massimo18> hobo: e il tuo vicino lo sa?
<hobo> oui
<SNUPO> ops sono caduto
<SNUPO> rega' scusate na cosa io uso ubuntu server, con 2 net card, dato che mi si e' impallata la connessione ed entrambi le schede non sono piu' raggiungibili, ho provato a mandarle giu con ifconfig eth0 down e ifconfig eth1 down , solo che l' eth0 va giu', mentre l'eth1 non ne vuole proprio sapere. Entrambi le schede sono configurate con ip statici, ho provato anche a staccare il cavetto di rete
<SNUPO> sul eth1, ma niente se faccio mii-tool eth1 mi da link ok :(((
<hobo> ieri ho installato pividi da synaptic ma nn credo c entri giusto?
<hobo> pirivi sorry
<hobo> pitivi
<hobo> hahaha
<SNUPO> ho fatto un dmesg su eth1 e come vedo questo: http://pastebin.com/QJXm6tCJ
<SNUPO> la stranezza e che il macaddress e' quello della eth0, ma se faccio ifconfig -a mi da il suo reale di mac-address
<hobo> nessuno ha idee d cosa posso provare per risolvere?
<hobo> secondo me è sto skifo d tele2
<hobo> mannaggia cristofer lambert
<hobo>  ho problema cn internet d nuovo led del modem router rimane rosso,l altra volta ho risolto installando dei codec wireless cn sinaptyc ,led internet,in pratica quello che dovrebbe lampegiare verde mandando e ricevendo dati  nei giorni scorsi lo faceva a sprazzi ora è rosso fisso da 2 ore
<glpiana> hobo, parli di connessione wifi?
<hobo> si
<hobo> e manco eth funziona
<glpiana> hobo, mentre se ti colleghi via cavo funziona?
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> hobo, ma solo con ubuntu?
<hobo> ho solo ubu
<glpiana> hobo, come è configurata la tua connessione? dhcp o ip statico?
<hobo> son collegato wifi con segnale del mio vicino adesso,m ha fatto favore
<hobo> credo la prima,xkè nn ho config ip statico
<glpiana> hobo, attacca il cavo e nel terminale scrivi: sudo dhclient
<hobo> concausa secondo me è sto skifo d tele2
<hobo> ok
<glpiana> !paste | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cobe571> salve a tutti: firefox non visualizza correttamente  caratteri giapponesi e cinesi. ho provato a cambiare la codifica da Occidentale (ISO-8859-1) a UTF-8 senza sortire nessun risultato o cambiamento di sorta. Identica cosa si verifica con iceweasel su debian consigli?
<hobo> scusa glpiana son caduto m ridai comando per terminale please?
<glpiana> hobo, sudo dhclient
<SNUPO> nessuno sa come risolvere il mio problema?
<glpiana> SNUPO, boh. digita: ifconfig      e metti su apstebin
<glpiana> SNUPO, mettici anche: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<SNUPO> :((( devo scrivere tutto a manella :(((
<glpiana> SNUPO, no vabbè, esistono le chiavi usb...
<SNUPO> glpiana ragione hai: http://pastebin.com/tSg8QzFW
<jester-> bel interfaces
<glpiana> SNUPO, spiegami qual è il tuo problema
<hobo_> gl piana c6?
<glpiana> hobo_, sì, dimmi
<SNUPO> glpiana: il problema e' questo avevo problemi di connessione, quindi ho provato a buttare giu' sia eth0 che eth1 con ifconfig eth0 down e ifconfig eth1 down, solo che eth0 e' andato giu, mentre eth1 non ne vuole proprio sapere, ho provato anche a staccare il cavetto di rete di eth1 senza alcun successo, provando a dare mii-tool eth1 mi restituisce link ok
<SNUPO> bha
<glpiana> SNUPO, non so aiutarti
<jester-> SNUPO: hai 2 schede?
<jester-> SNUPO: non dovrebbero stare in iterfaces se non stai usando una server
<tuller> buongiorno ho un problema con ubuntu 10.10  ,non mi trova il floppy disk
<glpiana> tuller, in un terminale scrivi: lsmod | grep floppy
<tuller> ok
<tuller> mi da     floppy      54311   0
<glpiana> tuller, quindi è caricato. il floppy ora è inserito?
<tuller> si
<glpiana> tuller, sempre nel terminale: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<glpiana> tuller, scusa devo assentarmi
<tuller> mount: si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem
<enzotib> tuller: che tipo di dati ci sono sul floppy? scritti con windows?
<tuller> dovrebbe essere formattato
<enzotib> tuller: mdir a:
<Kaos_One> ho un problema fastidioso... da ieri quando entro su ubuntu, i contorni delle finestre non si vedono...  in genere bastava riavviare o uscire dall'utente... ma adesso l'unico modo che ho è aprire compiz fusion icon e selezionare come gestore delle finestre gtk e poi di nuovo emerald... adesso vorrei sapere se conoscete una soluzione
<tuller> Cannot initialize 'A:'
<enzotib> tuller: sudo mdir a:
<tuller> init A: non DOS media Cannot initialize 'A:'
<enzotib> tuller: ma è nuovo?
<tuller> no
<jester-> Kaos_One: stacca compiz che va tutto a posto
<enzotib> tuller: ripeto, cosa c'è sopra, dati messi con windows o con linux?
<Kaos_One> vorrei una soluzione migliore :D
<tuller> windows
<enzotib> tuller: sei sicuro che il floppy non sia danneggiato?
<tuller> ne provo un'altro
<tuller> su computer mi da nessun nell'unita'
<enzotib> tuller: devo andare
<tuller> non c'e nessuno che mi puo dare una mano .grazie
<tuller> lsmod | grep floppy
<SNUPO> jester-: non capisco?
<SNUPO> jester-: io sto usando un server
<jester-> SNUPO: se server è ok
<SNUPO> jester-: cioe'
<tuller> potreste aiutarmi per favore
<tuller> non mi riconosce il floppy disk
<jester-> SNUPO: cioè in una desktop non si scrive interfaces ma sa tutto la gui
<SNUPO> jester-: e quindi se sto usando un server
<jester-> SNUPO: in una desktop scrivere interfaces crea conflitto con nm e nm gnome
<SNUPO> jester-: scusa come la imposto la rete con ip statico
<jester-> SNUPO: stai usando una server e una desktop
<SNUPO> jester: che centra ora la desktop
<jester-> SNUPO: cosa usi
<SNUPO> jester: io uso la server
<jester-> SNUPO: senza grafica?
<jester-> o hai installato gnome o kde
<SNUPO> jester: si
<Odo> tuller, devi scrivere dati ext3 o msdos?
<SNUPO> jester: senza graficca
<SNUPO> jester: senza grafica
<tuller> ext3
<jester-> SNUPO: se hai installato ubuntu-desktop hai fatto casino
<jester-> SNUPO: se non hai grafica è giusto
<Odo> tuller, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/fdo
<Odo> tuller, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/fd0
<SNUPO> jester: ma che centra ubuntu desktop sta su un hd e server su un altro hd
<hobo> gl piana
<hobo> ho novità
<SNUPO> jester: non capisco
<hobo> c6
<tuller> non mi trova il floppy inserito
<hobo> ho resettato modem router
<hobo> ora eth va
<Odo> tuller, cosa dice di preciso?
<jester-> SNUPO: <jester-> SNUPO: cioè in una desktop non si scrive interfaces ma sa tutto la gui
<hobo> ora imposto e provo wifi
<jester-> jester-> SNUPO: in una desktop scrivere interfaces crea conflitto con nm e nm gnome
<tuller> impossibile montare la posizione          nessun supporto nell'unita'
<Odo> tuller, e chiaramente il floppy e' dentro....
<tuller> si
<jester-> SNUPO: sulla server non avendo ne nm ne nm-gnome si scrive intrfaces
<tuller> ho ubuntu 10.10 con tutti gli aggiornamenti fatti
<Odo> tuller, lsmod |grep floppy
<Odo> cosa ti dice?
<tuller> floppy                 54311  0
<Odo> tuller, facciamo una prova metti il floppy dentro, poi dai:
<Odo> tuller, sudo modprobe -r floppy
<Odo> e poi ancora sudo modprobe floppy
<tuller> fatto
<Odo> tuller, prova rimontarlo con
<Odo> tuller, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/fd0
<tuller> fatto
<Odo> tuller, sempre illeggibile?
<Odo> tuller, ma quando lo monti ti da errori?
<tuller> non me lo monta proprio
<tuller> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom, or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid . Other options: [-nfFrsvw] [-o options] [-p passwdfd]. For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<Astaruf92> ciao
<Astaruf92> ho un problema
<Odo> tuller, pero' ascolta non e' che dobbiamo tirarti le parole da bocca, insomma potevi dirlo che ti dava quel messaggio li
<Astaruf92> con qualsiasi riproduttore se avvio un video a schermo intero o leggermente ingrandito mi va a scatti
<Odo> tuller, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/fd0 /mnt
<tuller> scusa
<Odo> e poi prova a dare cd /mnt
<Odo> ma comunque dal messaggio sembra che non trova proprio il device
<tuller> mount: dispositivo a blocchi /dev/fd0 è protetto da scrittura, viene montato in sola lettura mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/fd0 danneggiato,        codepage o programma ausiliario mancante, o altro errore        In alcuni casi si possono trovare informazioni utili in syslog. Provare        ad esempio 'dmesg | tail'
<Astaruf92> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> Astaruf92: scheda grafica?
<Odo> tuller, hai il floppy aperto la finestrella si?
<Astaruf92> probabile
<Astaruf92> penso siano i driver
<Odo> anzi chiusa per la precisione
<tuller> si
<jester-> Astaruf92: che tipo
<Odo> tuller, e' chiusa?
<tuller> si
<Astaruf92> ati radeon 2600 pro AGP
<jester-> Astaruf92: hai gli effetti attivi?
<Astaruf92> yes
<jester-> Astaruf92: prova a staccarli
<Astaruf92> provo
<Odo> tuller, spetta un sec.
<tuller> ok
<tuller> ti ringrazio sei molto paziente, sono novizio di ubuntu
<Odo> tuller, ma questo floppino e' formattato ext3 ? sei sicuro?
<tuller> non e' formattato ext3
<Odo> tuller, :-S
<Astaruf92> va molto meglio..
<Odo> tuller, e' formattato?
<tuller> perche ho provato a formattarlo ma mi da errore
<Astaruf92> però vorrei tenere gli effetti
<Astaruf92> anzi no è perfetto cosi ;)
<Astaruf92> grazie mille
<Odo> tuller, se dai sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0
<Odo> tuller, dimmi cosa dice
<tuller> Usage: mount -V                 : print version        mount -h                 : print this help        mount                    : list mounted filesystems        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels So far the informational part. Next the mounting. The command is `mount [-t fstype] something somewhere'. Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.        mount -a [-t|-O] ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fst
<Odo> tuller, mkfs.ext3 /dev/fd0
<Odo> metti il sudo
<Odo> tuller, sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/fd0
<tuller> mke2fs 1.41.12 (17-May-2010) Etichetta del filesystem= Tipo SO: Linux Dimensione blocco=1024 (log=0) Dimensione frammento=1024 (log=0) Stride=0 blocks, Stripe width=0 blocks 184 inode, 1440 blocchi 72 blocchi (5.00%) riservati per l'utente root Primo blocco dati=1 Maximum filesystem blocks=1572864 1 block group 8192 blocchi per gruppo, 8192 frammenti per gruppo 184 inode per gruppo  Scrittura delle tavole degli inode: fatto       
<SNUPO> jester: secondo me sto mii-tool non funzione come dovrebbe funzionare, perche' se provo a dare questo: ip link show mi dice che eth1 si trova in down
<Odo> tuller, ora prova rimontarlo ancora con:
<Odo> tuller, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/fd0
<tuller> Usage: mount -V                 : print version        mount -h                 : print this help        mount                    : list mounted filesystems        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels So far the informational part. Next the mounting. The command is `mount [-t fstype] something somewhere'. Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.        mount -a [-t|-O] ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fst
<Odo> tuller, sei sicuro di aver scritto bene? perche' il comando e' giusto
<Astaruf92> dove posso vedere se ci sono driver migliori per la mia scheda video?
<Odo> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/fd0
<tuller> faccio copia e incolla
<filippo> salve a tutti
<Odo> tuller, rifallo ancora se non va, se esce la stessa risposta allora dai:
<Odo> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/fd0 /tmp
<filippo> sapete indicarmi un programma per monitorare le temperature di cpu e gpu?
<tuller> mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/fd0 danneggiato,        codepage o programma ausiliario mancante, o altro errore        In alcuni casi si possono trovare informazioni utili in syslog. Provare        ad esempio 'dmesg | tail'
<filippo> inoltre perchè ubuntu mi si avvia sempre in modalità testuale?
<Odo> tuller, metti anche il /tmp
<Odo> tuller, o /mnt
<Astaruf92> dove posso vedere se ci sono driver migliori per la mia scheda video?
<tuller> mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/fd0 danneggiato,        codepage o programma ausiliario mancante, o altro errore        In alcuni casi si possono trovare informazioni utili in syslog. Provare        ad esempio 'dmesg | tail'
<Odo> tuller, tu sei sicuro che questo floppy drive funziona si?
<tuller> si con windows xp si
<tuller> si accende la lucetta verde
<Odo> dai il dmesg | tail e incolla in paste va
<tuller> cosa vuol dire incolla in paste va
<Fabio333> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Odo> tuller, spe prima di incollare voglio togliermi un dubbio
<Odo> tuller, mkdir floppy
<Fabio333> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Odo> e poi dai: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/fd0 /floppy
<tuller> mount: il mount point /floppy non esiste
<Odo> scusa scrivi cosi
<Odo> e poi dai: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/fd0 floppy/
<tuller> mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su /dev/fd0 danneggiato,        codepage o programma ausiliario mancante, o altro errore        In alcuni casi si possono trovare informazioni utili in syslog. Provare        ad esempio 'dmesg | tail'
<filippo> tuller, butta sto floppy
<Odo> un disco formattato msdos lo hai?
<tuller> si
<Odo> mettilo
<Odo> e poi dai: sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 floppy/
<tuller> ok
<tuller> fatto
<Odo> tuller, nessun errore?
<tuller> no
<Odo> cd floppy
<Odo> e fai ls per vedere il contenuto
<tuller> fatto
<Odo> tuller, e mo' che vogliamo fare?
<tuller> tullius@tullius-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 floppy/ tullius@tullius-System-Product-Name:~$ cd floppy tullius@tullius-System-Product-Name:~/floppy$ ls tullius@tullius-System-Product-Name:~/floppy$
<Odo> tuller, ma adesso e' montato eh?
<Odo> tuller, se fai tipo cd ; touch ziocaro.txt ; cp -v ziocaro.txt floppy/
<tuller> niente ti ringrazio lo stesso avro incasinato qualcosa
<Odo> vedrai che ti copia il file sul floppy
<Odo> :-S
<AssemblerCompute> ragazzi, ho un problema, su un notebook con intel 855Gm risco ad avere visualizzate le icone solo loggandomi in gnome safe mode
<AssemblerCompute> c'e' mdoo di aggiungere il login classic desktop??
<AssemblerCompute> o se avete qualche idea su come fare ad avere il pannello dei menu visibile?
<jester-> AssemblerCompute: scegli calssic alla schermata di login
<jester-> classic*
<AssemblerCompute> non ho quella sgelta
<jester-> AssemblerCompute: metti user e pass e poi sotto scegli
<jester-> si che c'è
<AssemblerCompute> un attimo che riguardo
<jester-> basta guardare il bordo inferiore dopo aver messo user e pass
<AssemblerCompute> ho solo gnoem desktop (e safe) e recovery console
<AssemblerCompute> penso la cosa sia dovuta al fatto che la i855Gm dopo l'installazioen liscia di ubuntu 10.10, non crea manco lo cxorg.conf
<jester-> AssemblerCompute: cambia risoluzione
<jester-> AssemblerCompute: se hai una ati o una intel non serve xorg.conf
<AssemblerCompute> potessi accedere all' applet dellos chermo... con alt f2 hai la riga per il cambio risouzione?
<jester-> AssemblerCompute: usa safe mode che ti mette risoluzione minima
<AssemblerCompute> is, mai io ora sono su quella macchina.. ho risolution 800x600 ... ma non ho il menu .. e non posso creare pannelli ...
<AssemblerCompute> ho lanciato empathy con altf2
<AssemblerCompute> sul desktop ci sono le icone create prima degli esperimenti per i dirver INTEl (questo e' un notebook.. e sto usando lo schermo esterno.. perche' quello primario e' sttao staccato)
<AssemblerCompute> il menu gnoem potrebb essere su quello scollegato.. ma la cosa strana e che non posso crearne uno nuovo... con il tasto destro del mouse non mi compare la scelta del nuovo pannello
<jester-> AssemblerCompute: esperimenti?
<jester-> AssemblerCompute: da shell resetta gnome
<jester-> !gnomereset | AssemblerCompute
<ubot-it> AssemblerCompute: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<AssemblerCompute> come scritto in un sacco di posti ho aggiunto "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash i915.modeset=1""
<AssemblerCompute> !gnomereset | assembler
<ubot-it> assembler: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> AssemblerCompute: i915.modeset=1 toglilo
<jester-> e nomodeset potrebbe aiutare pure
<AssemblerCompute> azzz
<jester-> AssemblerCompute: e ci dovrebbe andare pur quiet prima di splash
<jester-> prova con solo quiet splash
<AssemblerCompute> prima era settato come dici tu, ma avevo risoluzioen 800X600 (senza l'espansioen schermo) lo schermo e' un 1280x1024
<AssemblerCompute> e vedevo lo schermo piccolo in alto a sinistra.. nel rimennete era nero
<jester-> nomodeset disattiva kms https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<AssemblerCompute> guardo
<megaman_zx> buona sera
<megaman_zx> c'è nessuno, avrei bisogno di una informazione
<K99Brain> megaman_zx, chiedi
<megaman_zx> vorrei impostare con un tasto, il cambio di desktop
<K99Brain> megaman_zx, una scorciatoia?
<glpiana> megaman_zx, quello che ottieni con alt + freccia?
<glpiana> sorry ctrl + alt + freccia
<megaman_zx> si grazie
<megaman_zx> perchè un mio amico
<K99Brain> megaman_zx, sistema > preferenze > scorciatoie da tastieras se non ti piace il ctrl + alt + freccia lo cambi
<megaman_zx> che mi ha invitato ad usare ubuntu
<megaman_zx> mi aveva impostato il tasto, grazie ancora =)
<megaman_zx> grazie ancora
<megaman_zx> buona serata
<tdk200> salve a tutti.
<tdk200> sapreste dirmi perchè un comando che ho dato tempo fa sul terminale adesso non funziona più?
<tdk200> il comando è questo Reset rm -rf ~/.etwolf
<K99Brain> tdk200, magari la dir .etwolf non esiste piu?
<K99Brain> tdk200, rm non è un reset, ma una cancellazione
<tdk200> no il gioco c'è
<tdk200> solo che per via di un errore riguardo la risoluzione non parte
<K99Brain> tdk200, il gioco ci sarà anche, ma di solito nella home ci stanno i file di configurazione personali relativi ad un certo programma
<tdk200> et si riferisce a wolfenstain
<K99Brain> tdk200, quindi, ho l'hai già cancellata, oppure il gioco che usa una diversa
<eddigei> salve
<eddigei> come vedo i programmi schedulati di un certo orario
<tdk200> umm
<K99Brain> eddigei, intendi quelli di crontab?
<tdk200> a
<tdk200> dici che si è cancellato qualcosa dalla home?
<tdk200> ma come posso farlo ripartire
<K99Brain> eddigei, guarda in /etc/crontab e nelle dir /etc/cron.deccetera
<tdk200> wolfenstain
<eddigei> provo
<K99Brain> tdk200, non conosco quel gioco, non so che dir usa per le impostazioni
<K99Brain> spe
<eddigei> mm ma in quella posizioen nn ho niente
<eddigei> :D
<K99Brain> eddigei,  /etc/cron.d/ /etc/cron.daily /etc/cron.weekly .. insomma ... /etc/cron.eccetera
<eddigei> :P
<eddigei> cmq in sostanza
<eddigei> io sto facendo il test dell'agcom
<tdk200> e per cancellare tutto enemy territory^
<eddigei> e mi sal ta il test delle 3
<eddigei> sembre che c'è qualche programma che parte e si connette a internet
<eddigei> ho gia disabilitato update manager
<K99Brain> eddigei, forse l'ntp...
<eddigei> l'applet dell'orologio
<eddigei> l'ho gia disabilitato
<K99Brain> tdk200, non so, controlla nella tua home i file nascosti
<K99Brain> tdk200, per enemy territory stessa roba, se lo vuoi disinstallare dipende da come lo hai installato
<K99Brain> tdk200, se hai usato i repo basta un purge
<K99Brain> sennò dipende
<tdk200> nella home ho questoet-linux-2.60.x86.run
<K99Brain> il .run sarà il file di installazione, non so se è prevista una procedura di disinstallazione usandolo
<K99Brain> tdk200, prova a lanciarlo con l'opzione --help
<tdk200> bash: /home/tdk200/et-linux-2.60.x86.run: Permesso negato
<tdk200> mi da questo
<tdk200> K99Brain,
<jester-> tdk200: cd  /home/tdk200/
<jester-> tdk200: chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<jester-> tdk200: sudo  ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run o sudo  sh
<tdk200> non mi fa accedere alla cartella
<tdk200> :S
<luciano1> buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> tdk200: /home/tdk200/ dovrebbe essere la tua home
<tdk200> quindi se mi esce tdk200-desktop ci sono gia?
<jester-> come apri il terminale ci sei
<tdk200> sta partendo ma se reinstallo lo sovrascrive?
<jester-> tdk200: che roba è
<tdk200> adesso è uscita una licenza credo sia il file di installazione che ho usato di ET
<tdk200> ma l'ho usato per ubuntu 10.04 va lo stesso con il 10.10?
<jester-> tdk200: comunque sovrascrive
<tdk200> quindi provo
<se7enfreaxx> bella a tutti voglio giocare su un sito ma mi dice che devo installared un plugin l'ho installato ma non me lo fa partire perché??????'
<hack> ciao
<se7enfreaxx> ??
<se7enfreaxx> perhcè mi fa cosi
<hack> devo recuperare dati da un hd danneggiato
<hack> quale distro linux mi consigliate?
<tdk200> mi chiede sempre di sovrascrivere come mando in auto che deve sovrascrivere tutto
<se7enfreaxx> linux schifooo
<tdk200> S All?
<se7enfreaxx> porco diooo rispondeteeee
<se7enfreaxx> paolorotolo:bella me dai una mano per favore
<se7enfreaxx> oooooooooooo
<PaoloRotolo> se7enfreaxx, ?
<hack> allora non mi rispondete?
<tdk200> ma dopo avero installato esisterà un sistema per cancellarlo definitivamente
<tdk200> sudo rm -rf /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/
<tdk200> sudo rm -rf /usr/share/gnome/apps/Games/et.desktop
<tdk200> questi comandi possono essere di aituo?
<OverMe> ma che stai tentando di fare?
<res_> buongiorno ho dei problemi con ubuntu 10.10  non mi rileva il floppy disk
<res_> mi potreste aiutare
<res_> non c'e nessuno
<AssemblerCompute> ancora io per la scheda video Intel855GM, probabilmente e' accellerazione che non mi fa comparir eil menu di gnome, ora ho provato ad installare unity, e il menu si vede solo ogni tanto, lamepggiando selvaggiamente... c'e' mod di disattivare l'accellerazioen grafica, mantenendo cmq i 2 monitor (quello del notebook spaccato e quello esterno che sto usando ora?)
<res_> buongiorno ho dei problemi con ubuntu 10.10  non mi rileva il floppy disk
<res_> c'e nessuno che mi puo' dare una mano per favore
<res_> non c'e nessuno disponibile .grazie
<res_> buongiorno ho dei problemi con ubuntu 10.10  non mi rileva il floppy disk
<res_> buongiorno ho dei problemi con ubuntu 10.10  non mi rileva il floppy disk
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, ho un piccolo problema il secondo pc dopo l'arresto ho provato ad avviarlo ma non parte più la videata grafica, mi è già successa. quale comando occorre dare per ripristinare il system?
<roger_> Ciao ragazzi!
<roger_> Potreste dirmi come posso ingrandire il cestino...e portarlo sulla scrivania?...Grazie!
<giordano> ragazzi come faccio a far partire ubuntu?
<roger_> In che senso...far partire?
<giordano> praticamente ci deve essere un problema con il grub o con il system per tanto parte l'ultimo kernel e poib si ferma
<roger_> scusa Giordano...pensavo fosse più facile...:-(
<giordano> no e semplicessimo
<roger_> potresti dirmi come posso ingrandire l'icona del cestino e metterla sulla scrivania..???
<giordano> f6rse forse sono questisudo touch/force fsck  ---- sudo reboot-------
<giordano> f6rse forse sono questi sudo touch/force fsck  ---- sudo reboot-------
<ErVito> K99Brain: non ti manca dsc? :(
<ErVito> lol
<cork_> buongiorno, non riesco a far vedere il floppy disk su ubuntu 10.10, potete aiutarmi.grazie
<kkk> buonasera avrei un problema con ubuntu 10.10 non mi riconosce il floppy disk potete aiutarmi
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> lspci ?
<kkk> non mi fa montare il floppy
<Peace-> kkk: lspci
<kkk> ho digitato ispci nella console ma non cambia niente
<ErVito> kkk: lspci
<ErVito> con la _l__
<kkk> cosa devo fare
<kkk> sono novizio di ubuntu
<ErVito> kkk: digita lspci correttamente e incolla su pastebin quello che stampa a video
<ErVito> !paste | kkk
<ubot-it> kkk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cobe571> ciao a tutti ho ancora il solito problema ... sia firefox (ubuntu) che iceweasel (debian) non visualizzano i caratteri orientali giapponesi e cinesi. ho installato i file di localizzazione i font aggiuntivi cambiato la codifica in utf-8 e niente.
<kkk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581197/
<kkk> ha funzionato
<kkk> non il floppy ma la pagina
<kkk> c'e qualcuno!
<kkk> non c'e nessuno che risponde
<glpiana> ola
<cobe571> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ola cobe571
<cobe571> glpiana firefox non visualizza più i caratteri orientali giapponesi e cinesi. ho installato i file di localizzazione i font aggiuntivi cambiato la codifica in utf-8 e niente. mi dai un consiglio gentilmente?
<kkk> non c'e nessuno che mi puo aiutare per favore
<glpiana> cobe571, non o esperienza al riguardo. posso guardare però
<glpiana> *ho
<cobe571> ok :)
<glpiana> kkk, digita in un terminale: lsmod | grep floppy      e dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<kkk> floppy                 54311  0
<filippo> salve
<glpiana> kkk, digita: ls /dev/fd0
<filippo> come faccio a trasferire file tra due pc. uno linux e uno winzoz , tramite lan?
<glpiana> !samba | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<kkk> fatto
<glpiana> kkk, che ha risposto?
<filippo> glpiana, ovviamente installo samba su linux... e su winzoz?
<glpiana> cobe571, mi passi un link con quei caratteri?
<glpiana> filippo, segui la guida
<cobe571> glpiana del tipo una pagina in giapponese?
<glpiana> cobe571, sì
<kkk> non me lo fa scrivere nella console
<filippo> ok grazie
<glpiana> kkk, cosa non ti fa scrivere?
<cobe571> http://www.jnto.go.jp/
<kkk> la risposta
<kkk> dev fd0
<glpiana> kkk, ok, ora scrivi: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<kkk> bash: /sudo: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> kkk, copiali bene i comandi
<glpiana> cobe571, parti dal presupposto che son caratteri che non conosco :)
<glpiana> cobe571, io visualizzo dei caratteri orientali. tu che vedi in quella pagina? puoi prendere una schermata?
<kkk> mount: si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem
<cobe571> glpiana : ti posto su pasteall come la vedo io
<cobe571> 1sec
<glpiana> oki
<glpiana> kkk, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0
<glpiana> spe
<glpiana> kkk, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt
<glpiana> ecco, kkk , quest'ultimo
<filippo> glpiana, permetti un altra domanda per favore. Perchè ubuntu mi parte sempre in modalità txt?
<cobe571> glpiana: ecco qui http://www.pasteall.org/pic/9999
<glpiana> filippo, vediamo. digita: cat /etc/default/grub            e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kkk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581207/
<glpiana> cobe571, in firefox, vai su visualizza -> codifica caratteri       guarda cosa è impostato in quel menu e cosa è impostato andando in riconoscimento automatico
<filippo> glipiana, Fatto!
<glpiana> filippo, digita: dmesg | tail      e metti su pastebin
<cobe571> glpiana avevo impostato utf-8
<glpiana> cobe571,  a me va in utf-8
<glpiana> ecco
<filippo> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> filippo, scusa, ma devi passarmi anche gli indirizzi, se no non posso vedere quello che hai messo su pastebin :)
<glpiana> filippo, e dmsg | tail infatti non era per te :)
<cobe571> glpiana riconoscimento automatico disattivato :(
<glpiana> cobe571, eh pure il mio
<glpiana> cobe571, versione di firefox?
<cobe571> boh
<filippo> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/581208/
<glpiana> filippo, dovrebbe visualizzarlo. proabilmente cozza con la scheda video. ti faccio fare una prova
<filippo> ok
<glpiana> kkk, dmesg | tail                  e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> filippo, se riavvii vedi il menu di grub dove scegli il sistema da avviare?
<filippo> la scheda video è una nvidia 8600m gt 512 mb
<filippo> ho solo ubuntu
<kkk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581211/
<glpiana> filippo, allora per visualizzare quel menu, quando ti appare la schermata appena acceso il pc, tieni premut il tasto shift
<filippo> ok
<glpiana> filippo, poi premi il tasto   "e"
<filippo> si..
<glpiana> filippo, ti piazzi in fondo alla riga che finisce per quiet spash e ci aggiungi:     nomodeset
<filippo> ok
<glpiana> filippo, poi premi ctrl+x e vedi se cambia qualcosa. torna e dimmi
<filippo> ok grazie
<cobe571> glpiana la cosa assurda è che arabo e hindi vengono visti benissimo mentre giapponese e cinese che mi servono invece no.... che OO
<glpiana> cobe571, già provato a spostare .mozilla per resettare firefox e vedere se da problema anche pulito?
<glpiana> kkk, ma sto disco su windows lo leggi?
<cobe571> glpiana: si ho già provato a cancellare la directory nascosta per riavviare in maniera pulita ed è sempre la stessa cosa
<mikymiky> ragazzi come mai se disabilito il touch pad il computer non risponde più ai comandi?
<glpiana> cobe571, che versione è di firefox?
<cobe571> glpiana 3.5.16
<glpiana> cobe571, e di ubuntu?
<cobe571> cioè?
<glpiana> cobe571, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<cobe571> glpiana: 10.04
<glpiana> cobe571, apt-cache policy firefox
<glpiana> cobe571, dovresti avere la 3.6 non la 3.5
<cobe571> mmm...
<glpiana> dai il policy che vedimao
<cobe571> provo a fare un test con una live
<glpiana> <glpiana> cobe571, apt-cache policy firefox
<glpiana> vediamo subito da dove lo piglia e che propone
<cobe571> lo prende dai repo debian perchè mi sa ho fatto un po di casino coi repo
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, com'è il comando per cercare un certo pattern nel nome di file o cartelle?
<cobe571> vabbeh
<cobe571> glpiana
<glpiana> cobe571, ma non hai più il main di ubuntu?
<cobe571> glpiana ho mischiato un pò le cose
<cobe571> :-\
<glpiana> cobe571, o trova un repo per la 3.6. o meglio come dicevi tu, prova la live e vedi che fa ed eventualmente ti cerchi la 3.6
<glpiana> cobe571, lucid ha la 3.6.15 dagli updates
<cobe571> glpiana adesso vedo: grazie cmq e scusa se magari ti ho fatto perdere tempo. ciao :)
<glpiana> cobe571, :)
<thebestneo> glpiana: forse ho risolto per la stampa su pdf, è una cosa di firefox
<kkk> GIPIANA HO FATTO COME MI HAI DETTO TU
<glpiana> kkk, non scrivere in maiuscolo!!!! :)
<glpiana> thebestneo, spiegami
<kkk> sorry
<glpiana> kkk, e che è successo  con la modifica?
<kkk> ti ho postato il risultato
<thebestneo> glpiana: che ieri cercavo il modo di impostare di default alcune opzione per la stampa su pdf, ma ho trovato che è una feature di firefox
<glpiana> kkk, ah sorry. ma io ti avevo poi chiesto se lo leggevi su xp?
<kkk> si
<glpiana> kkk, proviamo a tirar giù il modulo e a rimetterlo: sudo rmmod floppy
<glpiana> thebestneo, ma si possono stampare i file in stampa su file indipendentemente da firefox
<kkk> fatto
<thebestneo> glpiana: si ma non ho installato cups-pdf, andando su about:config di firefox ho trovato le impostazioni! ora ci smanetto un po'
<glpiana> kkk, ora: sudo modprobe floppy
<thebestneo> glpiana: volevo solo renderti partecipe!
<kkk> ok
<glpiana> thebestneo, ah hai messo quello. non è più usato per la stampa su file ora
<glpiana> thebestneo, grazie :)
<thebestneo> glpiana: quello cosa???
<glpiana> kkk, ora prova: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<glpiana> thebestneo, cups-pdf
<kkk> mount: si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem
<thebestneo> glpiana: no non l'ho messo, firefox ha la stampa su file interna
<glpiana> thebestneo, sorry, avevo letto male. ho saltato il "non" :D
<glpiana> kkk, provo a cercare qualcosa
<glpiana> kkk, riproviamo con l'opzione: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt
<lupen> !ciaooo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciaooo'
<lupen> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lupen> grazie
<lupen> io sono nuovo
<glpiana> lupen, benvenuto. leggi il topic :)
<lupen> circa un mese fa ho istallato ubuntu
<kkk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581218/
<thebestneo> glpiana: ho modificato il about:config ma non sembra salvare le impostazioni, sai se devo fare qualcosa? ho provato a riavviare ff ma niente
<lupen> quale il topic
<glpiana> kkk, niente da fare. stesso errore di prima
<glpiana> !topic | lupen
<ubot-it> lupen: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<lupen> ok
<glpiana> lupen, così sai a che serve sto canale :)
<lupen> si
<lupen> a chiedere supporto per ubuntu
<glpiana> kkk, digita mount                    e metti su pastebin
<lupen> ok per adesso devo andare ci sentiamo piu avanti
<lupen> grazie
<glpiana> ciao lupen
<lupen> ciao
<lupen> piu in la facciamo conoscenza
<kkk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581222/
<lupen> in seguito posso disturbarti?
<glpiana> lupen, per il supporto entri qui e chiedi direttamente in canale. se c'è qualcuno che sa aiutarti ti risponde
<lupen> ok
<glpiana> leopesto, per le chiacchierate c'è il canale apposta, #ubuntu-it-chat
<lupen> ciao
<glpiana> kkk, non so proprio. se trovo un floppy provo e ti dico
<kkk> grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> trovato!
<glpiana> kkk, comunque quando dai il comando mount il led del floppy  si accende?
<kkk> provo
<glpiana> kkk, spe
<glpiana> kkk, prima di provare apri un altro terminale
<glpiana> kkk, scrivi: tail -f /var/log/messages
<glpiana> kkk, poi dall'altro terminale dai sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<kkk> fa un po di rumore e mi dice mount: si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem
<glpiana> kkk, ora copia quello che è uscito sull'altro terminale e mettilo su pastebin
<kkk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581227/
<glpiana> kkk, ma in che modo è stato formattato?
<glpiana> kkk, anzi: è formattato?
<kkk> penso di si su windows xp con fat32 penso
<glpiana> kkk, vfat dovrebbe andar bene, ma hai ben visto prima, non gli piace
<glpiana> kkk, non so aiutarti, mi spiace
<kkk> grazie lo stesso
<kkk> ciao
<alessandro> ciao a tutti
<alessandro> io ho un problemino con i font
<alessandro> praticamente ho i caratteri è à '
<alessandro> che quando li visualizzo mi danno un carattere particolare ed è sbagliato
<alessandro> soprattutto quando masterizzo file con quei caratteri mi danno errore
<alessandro> cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<kalibro20> ciao a tutti
<pabloice> ciao
<pabloice> c'è qualcuno???
<pabloice> io non riesco a visualizzare le icone sulla scrivania
<pabloice> come posso risolvere??
<pabloice> c'è qualcuno?
<pabloice> ?
<pabloice> qualcuno può rispondere?
<pabloice> c'è qualcuno/
<pabloice> ?
<pabloice> ciao
<isildur> ciao raga, vorrei usare l digitale terrestre su ubuntu ma nn so quale software usare
<pabloice> hei ciao
<pabloice> mi puoi aiutare?
<isildur> dimmi
<pabloice> senti io ho installato ubuntu su
<pabloice> notebook
<isildur> si?
<isildur> 10.10?
<pabloice> ma non riesco a vedere le icone sulla scrivania
<pabloice> si si l'ultima versione
<pabloice> l'ho scaricata dal sito
<isildur> è la prima volta che usi ubuntu?
<pabloice> qualche giorno fa
<pabloice> si si prima volta
<isildur> normalmente nn ce ne stanno icone sulla scrivania
<isildur> tutto ciò che ti serve
<isildur> sta in alto
<isildur> sulla barra
<pabloice> eh ma se io voglio avere dei file sulla scrivania come faccio?
<isildur> di solito compaiono le icone quando metti una mendrive
<isildur> o altro
<isildur> li trascini
<isildur> sulla scrivania
<pabloice> eh non va mi dispiace è proprio questo il punto
<pabloice> cioè si vede solo lo sfondo
<pabloice> ma qualsiasi cosa ci voglio mettere
<pabloice> non pocco
<pabloice> posso
<isildur> umm
<isildur> ti dirò che nn sono molto esperto
<isildur> cmq
<isildur> not che di lato
<isildur> in basso
<isildur> a destra
<FloodBotIt1> isildur: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<isildur> di fianco al cestino ci sono i vari desktop
<isildur> a nono nulla nn centra con le icone
<pabloice> cioè io voglio solo visualizzare le icone sul desktop
<pabloice> e basta sennò il software gira bene
<isildur> scusa se tu provi a cliccare con il destro
<pabloice> se clicco con il destro sul desktop
<pabloice> non succede niente
<isildur> ummm
<isildur> aspè
<isildur> mo ti aiuto da
<isildur> dai
<pabloice> eh capito
<pabloice> il clic con il destro non succede niente
<isildur> prova a loggarti con un altro utente
<isildur> vedi cosa succede
<pabloice> eh ma ho solo 1 utente
<pabloice> qualcuno mi aiuti
<isildur> si c'è l'utent guest diciamo
<isildur> prova
<isildur> a riloggarti
<isildur> con quello
<pabloice> ma ho solo quello come utente
<pabloice> se metto guest
<pabloice> non succede niente
<isildur> bhu nn lo so
<isildur> prova a chiedere su ubuntu
<isildur> #ubuntu
<OverMe> oh hi
<pabloice> qualcuno mi aiuti
<Aizram> pabloice, disperato?
<pabloice> si
<pabloice> aizram, non riesco a visualizzare alcuna icona sulla scrivania
<pabloice> ci sei?
<pabloice> aiuto
<pabloice> aiuto
<pabloice> non riesco a visualizzare
<K99Brain> pabloice, gnome o kde?
<pabloice> k99brain come faccio a sapere che ho?
<K99Brain> pabloice, hai installato ubuntu oppure kubuntu?
<pabloice> k99brain ubuntu
<vin_> ciao a tutti
<K99Brain> pabloice, e cosa hai fatto prima che ti sparissero le icone?
<pabloice> k99brain non mi sono mai comparse
<pabloice> k99brain se provo a salvare sulla scrivania
<pabloice> non ci sono sulla scrivania
<pabloice> k99brain e per di più se clicco col destro non succede niente
<pabloice> k99brain capito?
<K99Brain> pabloice, controlla se nella home esiste una cartella Desktop oppure Scrivania
<vin_> ragazzi dopo l' aggiornamento mi è scomparsa la connessione wifi che devo fare?
<pabloice> k99brain come faccio a vedere la homa?
<pabloice> home
<pabloice> ?
<K99Brain> pabloice, in risorse
<vin_> c'è un punto di ripristino anche su ubuntu?
<pabloice> k99brain, in file e cartelle?
<K99Brain> vin_, no, ma puoi sempre riavviare col kernel precedente... tuttavcia, forse basta che vai in sistema > amministrazione > driver hardware
<K99Brain> vin_,  e guarda se c'è da attivare il driver wifi
<vin_> provo
<K99Brain> pabloice, no, in risorse
<K99Brain> pabloice, in alto a sinistra
<K99Brain> pabloice, menu risorse
<ideaman> Ciao a tutti !
<ideaman> una domanda ragazzi, avrei da farvi, chi mi aiuta?
<ideaman> Ho acquistato un abaco pc dual core molto bello
<roger_> ciao
<filippo> ciao
<pabloice> k99brain, ho: web, musica, foto e video, giochi, email e chat, ufficio, file e cartelle, nuove applicazioni.
<ideaman> ma non il monitor, vorrei chiedervi se con i monitor che si trovano in vendita ci osno problemi di ocmpatibilità con UBUNTU
<K99Brain> pabloice, in risorse???
<filippo> non trovo piu la barra nera in basso. che fine ha fatto?
<K99Brain> pabloice, ma sei sicuro che hai ubuntu?
<ideaman> Parlo di monitor lcd 19 pollici
<vin_> non ho driver hardware ho solo driver aggiuntivi
<K99Brain> !resetpanel | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: Per resettare il panello alle sue impostazioni di defaults, scrivere questo nel terminale: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  - Vedere anche !gnomereset per resettare interamente gnome
<pabloice> k99brain ho questo per notebook l'ho scaricato dal sito originale
<K99Brain> vin_, è la stessa roba
<pabloice> a 32 bit
<filippo> grazie provero con calma
<K99Brain> pabloice, fammi uno screenshot
<ideaman> Ragazzi qualcuno mi risponde almeno, comunque sia
<K99Brain> !image | pabloice
<ubot-it> pabloice: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pabloice> k99brain, non posso perchè non sono connesso con quel notebook!
<vin_> ci sono solo quelli della scheda video
<ideaman> ragaziiiii
<K99Brain> vin_, avevi fatto qualcosa di particole per far andare la wifi?
<K99Brain> ideaman, i monitor solitamente sono standard, li attacchi e vanno
<vin_> ieri ho solo aggiornati il sistema
<ideaman> si, ma sai, parlano tutti
<ideaman> di WIn7 compatible
<ideaman> mac no compatible
<ideaman> E linux??
<K99Brain> vin_, dico, dopo aver installato ubuntu. la wifi è andata al volo o hai fatto qwualcosa?
<ideaman> eppoi dentro ci osno i driver... e dove li metto, sono exe?
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<K99Brain> ideaman, driver per un monitor?
<K99Brain> ideaman, cambia monitor
<ideaman> un cd di installazione dico
<ideaman> mi ero spiegato male, scusa
<K99Brain> ideaman, ma per un monitor? ma di che cacchio stai parlando?
<pabloice> k99brain, capito che problema ho?
<vin_> si ubuntu lo installato tre settimane fa ed è andato con la wifi fino a ieri
<K99Brain> pabloice, no, e non sono sicuro che tu abbia ubuntu
<ideaman> ma perchè ti arrabbi...??? vedeo le compatibilità e mi preoccupo che non possa andare su di un abaco dual ubuntu
<K99Brain> pabloice, non hai il menu risorse
<ideaman> http://www.hw1.it/benq-gl940m-9hl5rlbqbe/ref_kel/?from=kelkoo
<ideaman> questo secondo te?
<tasx> avrei un problema con gli aggiornamenti, praticamente ho questo errore quandro prova ad aggiornare -> http://img577.imageshack.us/i/schermatash.png/
<pabloice> k99brain, all'angolo in alto a sinistra ho lo stemma di ubuntu!! e sulla sinistra ho i lanciatori! e in alto a destra ho il simbolo della batteria l'ora
<pabloice> etc
<pabloice> `k99brain, è per forza ubuntu
<ideaman> Ragazzi mi aiutate
<ideaman> ?
<filo1234> !chat | ideaman
<ubot-it> ideaman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ideaman> è inerente
<vin_> K99Brain: si ubuntu lo installato tre settimane fa ed è andato con la wifi fino a ieri
<filo1234> tasx: usa pastebin per postare l'errore con l'immagine non si capisce bene, apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get update e posta il risultato
<ideaman> niente aiuto??
<K99Brain> vin_, che wifi è?
<filo1234> !paste | tasx
<ubot-it> tasx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ideaman> basterebbero due minuti e io ero apposto
<pabloice> k99brain, dimmi che devo fare
<filo1234> ideaman: non è inerente non essendo un problema tecnico
<K99Brain> pabloice, eh, te l'ho detto, uno screenshot per capire che sistema hai
<vin_> è integrata nel portatile hp pavilion dv 6000
<ideaman> ma come... parliamo di ocmpatibilità....
<ideaman> che dici?
<filo1234> !chat | ideaman
<ubot-it> ideaman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pabloice> k99brain, ok allora provo a farlo con l'altro notebook
<K99Brain> vin_, lspci | grep -i net
<K99Brain> !paste | vin_
<ubot-it> vin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ideaman> MA vuoi ascoltare filo1234 prima di fare ste cose....?
<tasx> filo1234, guarda che con sudo apt-get update non nessun problema...
<filo1234> stai chiedendo consifli sulla compatibilità di un monitor....e non è inerente al canale
<filo1234> tasx: be strano allora
<filo1234> consigli*
<ideaman> ma potresti rispondere se lo sai e che cacchio!!!!!!!
<filo1234> tasx: riprova ora
<filo1234> ! irc | ideaman
<ubot-it> ideaman: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<K99Brain> ideaman, mica vendiamo monitor qui
<filo1234> ideaman: non andare oltre
<tasx> filo1234, il problema è nel gestore degli aggiornamenti, penso
<filo1234> tasx: si ma il gestore degli aggiornamenti è solo un'interfaccia di apt-get
<ideaman> non chiedo consigli su monitor ma sulle comptibilit,, cioè problimi tencici
<vin_> ??????
<filo1234> tasx: riprova adesso dopo aver dato l'update da terminale
<ideaman> ho chiesto la moderatore e mi ha detto che vado bene
<K99Brain> vin_, fatto?
<filo1234> ideaman: hai chiesto cosa a chi scusa?
<K99Brain> ideaman, a si? e il moderatore ha detto che va bene?
<vin_> devo scrivere questo?  lspci | grep -i net
<ideaman> ceerto, ma voglio solo chiedere info tencihe non commerciali. potrei avere aiuto, o volete aggredirmi ???
<K99Brain> vin_, si
<ideaman>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pabloice_> k99brain sono con ubuntu
<filo1234> ideaman: questo è un canale di supporto tecnico ok? se hai problemi con Ubuntu chiedi altrimenti per tutto il resto /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<K99Brain> pabloice_, mi viene adesso un dubbio... ubuntu normale? oppure hai messo la remix edition per i netbook?
<ideaman> il problema tecnico è: i monitor hanno problemi di ocmpatibilità in ubuntu??? hANNO BISOGNO DI DRVIER???
<vin_> mi dice il nome della wifi
<pabloice_> si si quella per notebook
<K99Brain> pabloice_, no
<K99Brain> pabloice_, aspetta
<K99Brain> pabloice_, netbook
<ideaman> ma non c'è verso
<filo1234> ideaman: non è tecnico, comunque non hanno bisogno di driver i monitor, al limite è la tua scheda che deve supportare le risoluzioni del monitor
<K99Brain> pabloice_, netbook non è notebook
<ideaman> e quindi non ci saranno problemi duneue?
<ideaman> ma i monitor sono tutti simili
<filo1234> non prevedo il futuro ancora
<vin_> K99Brain: intel corporation PRO/Wireless 3945BG
<K99Brain> pabloice_, la netbook edition ha una interfaccia ridotta fatta apposta per i netbook, che sono quei pc piccolini coi scermi da 10 pollici
<ideaman> vuoi che ti dica la scheda video?
<K99Brain> vin_, ok
<pabloice_> k99brain quindi che devo fare?
<ideaman> ma i oosno su ubuntu.it no?
<pozzi> si lo sei
<K99Brain> pabloice_, installare l'interfaccia normale... che però non mi ricordo adesso bene come si fa. dammi un minuto
<pozzi> sei in ubuntu-it
<K99Brain> vin_, momento
<ideaman> e quindi ora qui mi potrebbe rispondere qualcuno no?
<filo1234> ideaman: ti ho risposto mi pare
<tony_> Salve
<ideaman> noooooo, ti ho detto ti dico la
<vin_> K99Brain: si fai pure
<filo1234> ideaman: non è tecnico, comunque non hanno bisogno di driver i monitor, al limite è la tua scheda che deve supportare le risoluzioni del monitor
<ideaman> mia
<pabloice_> k99brain ma non c'è bisogno di formattare vero?
<tasx> filo1234, sembra funzionare, non pensavo fosse così facile ;)
<ideaman> ti posso postare la scheda?
<K99Brain> pabloice_, no, devo solo ricordarmi cosa devi installare
<ideaman> e mi dici che risoluzioni supporta?
<tony_> ciao
<filo1234> ideaman: anche se me lo dici non posso prevedere il futuro e cosa possa succedere con un monitor, al 90% nessun problema, sono stato esaustivo ora?
<pabloice_> k99brain, ok grazie!! io aspetto 1 tuo messaggio di speranza!!
<ideaman> ma sei tu che hai insinuato il dubbio... siccome lo devo ocmprare prima il monitor.... posso sapere che problemi posso incontrare e come prevnierli?? perfavore....
<ideaman> )
<filo1234> tasx: evidentemente non avevi aggiornato la lista dal gestore prima
<pabloice_> k99brain il mio pc è a 64bit se ti può interessare!! e questa versione di ubuntu è a 32!
<filo1234> tasx: sudo apt-get update aggiorna la lista dei repository
<ideaman> filo ma llora sei proprio dispettoso eh
<filo1234> tasx: oppure dal gestore grafico avresti potuto fare ricarica
<tasx> filo1234, ma lo avevo già fatto prima...
<ideaman> ma che ci stater a fare qui se nessuno se ne fotte degli altri e date una mano cribbio
<filo1234> tasx: boh si vede che non gli è bastato :)
<tasx> filo1234, un consiglio, vale la pena provare ubuntu 11.04 alpha??
<filo1234> tasx: se non hai problemi con la versione attuale, e che potrebbe risolvere la 11.04, no
<tasx> filo1234, ma wayland è gia attivo nella versione alpha??
<pabloice_> k99brain, allora? novità??
<filo1234> tasx: non so nemmeno cosa sia
<filo1234> tasx: ah il server grafico
<tasx> filo1234, si si
<filo1234> tasx: si dovrebbe
<tasx> filo1234, ok grazie
<pozzi> scusate
<pozzi> sapreste consigliarmi un sito per imparare un po di trucchetti inutili
<pozzi> ?
<pozzi> per linux
<filo1234> !chat | pozzi
<ubot-it> pozzi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pozzi> sei un grande
<filo1234> I know, thanks :p
<K99Brain> pabloice_, ascolta, hai messo l'autologin?
<K99Brain> pabloice_, allora
<K99Brain> pabloice_, devio installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<K99Brain> devi*
<pabloice_> no no devo sciegliere tra win 7 e ubuntu e poi non mi chiede la password quando scelgo ubuntu
<K99Brain> pabloice_, poi al login, puoi scegliere il desktop normale
<K99Brain> uhm
<pabloice_> ma questo subito dopo che accendo il pc stai parlando vero?
<K99Brain> pabloice_, intanto installa ubuntu-desktop
<K99Brain> pabloice_, no, dopo
<pabloice_> k99brain, e questo come lo faccio a scaricare?
<K99Brain> pabloice_, da terminale: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pabloice_> k99brain non credo di aver capito
<pabloice_> k99brain come faccio ad accedere a terminale?
<K99Brain> pabloice_, non conosco i menu della remix, ma da qualche parte c'è, cercalo
<volgiosapere> ragazzi scusatemi, sono in difficoltà serie anche economiche, datemi aun aiutotencio o ocmunque umano, aiutatemi
<volgiosapere> vi ruberò 4 minuti
<pabloice_> k99brain, trovato
<pabloice_> che devo scrivere?
<K99Brain> vin_, le sche wifi intel dovrebbero andare senza bisogno di driver particolari.. quindi ti consiglio di provare a riavviare scegliendo il kernel subito precedente
<K99Brain> vin_, vedi se li va
<ALM_> vogliosapere: parla
<K99Brain> pabloice_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<roger_> ciao!
<tony_> info su come creare una VPN
<ALM_> voglgiosapere, che c'è?
<roger_> come posso ingrandire l'icona del cestino e spostarla dalla barra in basso per metterla sulla scrivania?
<filo1234> !vpn | tony_
<ubot-it> tony_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<tony_> grazie
<tony_> volevo sapere.. cosa installare
<tony_> vado a vedere i link
<filo1234> tony_: nella guida lo trovi...
<filo1234> roger_: apri un terminale e digita gconf-editor
<pozzi> scusate per creare un file nuovo
<pozzi> da terminale
<pozzi> come posso farE?
<pozzi> tipo un nuovo gedit
<filo1234> touch nome file
<FloodBotIt1> pozzi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> gedit è un editor di testo non un file pozzi
<pozzi> e dopo che estensione lo genera?
<filo1234> txt
<pozzi> ok filo1234  ammetto l'errore
<filo1234> precisazione :)
<pozzi> se volessi creare un qualcosa gedit
<pozzi> faccio touch?
<filo1234> pozzi: gedit nome_file
<filo1234> touch crea il file vuoto
<filo1234> gedit apre direttamente ilnuovo file pulito e poi dovrei salvarlo
<maddler> pozzi: touch ti genera un file con ESATTAMENTE il nome specificato
<maddler> se vuoi dargli un'estensione devi indicarla
<maddler> touch prova.txt
<filo1234> anche senza txt lo crea come file di testo ....
<filo1234> ASCII
<pozzi> va bene grazie
<pozzi> e dove lo crea'
<pozzi> ?
<pozzi> nella cartella in cui sono?
<filo1234> si
<pabloice> k99brain, ho installato
<maddler> se lo vuoi creare altrove gli devi indicare il percorso completo: touch /tmp/file.txt
<pozzi> grazie veramente gentili
<pabloice> k99brain ma non mi ha fatto scegliere niente
<vin_> K99Brain: lo so infatti all' inizio ha funzionato senza problemi
<volgiosapere> filo1234
<volgiosapere> se mi rispondi in modo esauriente, ti lascio fottere per tuta la vita, un aiuto swolo, 4 minuti.!!!!
<pabloice> k99brain, capito?
<pozzi> conoscete un applicazione che mi mostra il meteo sul desktop anche di città piccoline?
<K99Brain> pabloice, adesso dovresti cercare nei menu il posto per cambiare il login
<K99Brain> vin_, prova a riavviare col kernel precedente
<maddler> pozzi: prova con i widget di gnome...
<seawolf> pabloice clicca su uscita,poi nella finestra di login in sessioni scegli desktop normale o simile
<maddler> pozzi: poi dipende se i dati sono disponibili comunque
<vin_> K99Brain: devo sceglierlo al momento dell' avvio?
<pozzi> widget cosa significa scusa?
<K99Brain> vin_, si
<vin_> provo
<volgiosapere> filo pleazse
<pozzi> meddler widget cosa vuol dire?
<pabloice> seawolf devo cambiare utente?
<seawolf> no, pabloice uscita termina sessione
<volgiosapere> RAGAZZI PERFAVORO UN AIUTO, UNO, UNO SOLO UNO UNO SOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<maddler> pozzi: sono una specie di programmi che girano sul desktop
<maddler> volgiosapere: se non togli il maiuscolo....
<volgiosapere> ok... ma iutami allora no?
<filo1234> volgiosapere: ti ho gia risposto
<volgiosapere> non minacciare dai supopoorto
<filo1234> e basta ora
<volgiosapere> ma noo
<volgiosapere> per niente
<volgiosapere> se ripeti capisco meglio, spiegamelo meglio no?
<maddler> volgiosapere: fai una domanda chiara e compensibile e hai qualche possibilita` di avere buone risposte
<pozzi> meddler quindi cosa devo fare per avere\vedere\usufruire di questi widget?
<volgiosapere> Vorrei sapere, se come dice quell'utente ALM i monitor per u buntu hanno problemi di compatibilità
<filo1234> ideaman: non è tecnico, comunque non hanno bisogno di driver i monitor, al limite è la tua scheda che deve supportare le risoluzioni del monitor
<maddler> la probabilita` di ottenere risposte e` inversamente proporzionale all'assillo che generi
<filo1234> volgiosapere: ti ho gia detto di no
<filo1234> volgiosapere: e ti ho anche ripetuto che non è una domanda da supporto tecnico
<vin_> K99Brain: no niente lucetta wifi spenta
<maddler> pozzi: installarli e magari provare a cercare un po' di info su google
<vin_> K99Brain: come se non esistesse
<volgiosapere> e cosa vuol dire che la scheda deve supportare... non lo capisco
<K99Brain> vin_, hai mica toccato il pulsante per spengerla?
<maddler> volgiosapere: monitor=schermo?
<pozzi> maddler,  cerco widget sul software center?
<volgiosapere> monitor, displayu... che compro e che devo attaccare ad un minipc desktop con ubuntu dentro
<maddler> pozzi: puo` essere un buon inizio
<vin_> K99Brain: no anche perchè non è a pulsante ma a levetta
<K99Brain> vin_, quel che è, pulsante, levetta... basta che sia accesa
<maddler> volgiosapere: se la scheda video e` configurata correttamente non dovreti avere grossi problemi
<roger_> Scusa Filo...ero al tel...!
<roger_> ..E poi cosa devo fare?
<lime> a proposito di schede, qualcuno sa come installare i driver della ATI HD2350 su ubuntu. Il driver manager non funziona.
<pabloice_> seawolf, grazie adesso sono con la versione desktop
<volgiosapere> grossi???
<vin_> K99Brain: si è accesa ma è in standby
<maddler> volgiosapere: riformulo, vai tranquillo
<filo1234> roger_:  vai su apps>nautilus> desktop
<K99Brain> vin_, dai questo da termminale: sudo rfkill list
<seawolf> bene pabloice_ :)
<pabloice_> seawolf, ma se adesso spengo e riaccendo che succederà??
<roger_> fatto...e poi?
<seawolf> tiene l'ultima scelta pabloice_
<filo1234> roger_: devi spuntare la voce trash_icon_visible
<pabloice_> seawolf, ok adesso provo!!
<maddler> volgiosapere: c'e` il canale... ed hai avuto la risposta alla tua domanda...
<vin_> K99Brain: mi dice che sia il soft che hard non è bloccato
<roger_> non la trovo!
<volgiosapere> ma cosa vuol dire grossi?
<volgiosapere> il pc mi arriva già assemblato cosa devo fare io ocl monitor da comprare
<K99Brain> vin_, sudo iwlist scan
<maddler> volgiosapere: "non dovresti avere grossi problemi" non mi pare difficile da comprendere...
<K99Brain> !paste | vin_
<ubot-it> vin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<volgiosapere> cioè qualche problema c'è
<maddler> volgiosapere: lo compri e lo colleghi...
<volgiosapere> questo uno capisce
<volgiosapere> cosi facile???
<maddler> volgiosapere: e` un monitor, mica una pila a fissione nucleare...
<ALM_> maddler: non capisce niente, ci ho già provato io ma è rimba...
<filo1234> roger_: non c'è? spe che non ho gnome ora
<volgiosapere> e spiegami ocme mai ci osno i dischi instalalnti dei monitor e le compatibilità win7 scritte su tutte le scatole???
<filo1234> !chat | volgiosapere  ultimo avviso
<ubot-it> volgiosapere  ultimo avviso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maddler> volgiosapere: chiedilo a chi attacca gli adesivi...
<vin_> K99Brain: mi dice che non supporta lo scanning
<maddler> volgiosapere: cio` detto... sei sul filo dell'ignore... fai tu...
<K99Brain> vin_, iwconfig
<roger_> ok...fai con comodo...grazie...
<maddler> ALM_: sono io che sono un inguaribile ottimista...
<volgiosapere> ma perchè non mi aiuti, mi rispondi meglio ed è tutto ok , no?? perchè volete aggredire per forza
<filo1234> roger_: che versione hai di Ubuntu?
<maddler> volgiosapere: ciao ciao... hai VINTO!
<roger_> 10.10
<maddler> spatapem!
<ALM_> lol
<maddler> uh... che cattivo... mi ha detto che sono uno stronzone... :D
<ALM_> ahah
<maddler> filo1234: e` tutta colpa tua! :D
<maddler> 20 anni che sto in IRC ma non e` proprio cambiato nulla... :D
<ALM_> già
<K99Brain> maddler, ignoralo... lo ha detto anche a me, prima..
<maddler> K99Brain: da mo' che e` ignorato... :D
<K99Brain> :)
<maddler> oramai irssi mi capisce al volo... manco glielo devo dire...
<maddler> certo che... povero il negoziante che glielo vendera` quel monitor!!!
<ALM_> mi sa che cambierà mestiere
<filo1234> roger_: sei sicuro di aver seguito bene il percorso?
<maddler> pensa se poco poco becca un paio di pxl bruciati!!!
<filo1234> roger_: apps>nautilis>desktop
<maddler> "eh, ma allora non e` compatibile con umbuti!"
<ALM_> oddio
<filo1234> nautilus*
<ALM_> no, non parla csì bene l'italiano
<maddler> hehee...
<Vin__> K99Brain: sono qua
<ALM_> ahe, mmah alorra no èsserè compa con ubunnu
<ALM_> ahahaha
<filo1234> ALM_: maddler
<filo1234> mo noniniziate voi
<K99Brain> Vin__, iwconfig lo hai dato?
<K99Brain> Vin__, fai vedere cosa esce
<K99Brain> !paste | Vin__
<ubot-it> Vin__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Vin__> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no vin@vin-PC:~$ sudo iwlist scan lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.  eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.  wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down  vin@vin-PC:~$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off
<ALM_> ciao raga, 2 risate me le sn fatte
<filo1234> ciao
<roger_> Hai ragione!!!
<roger_> Avevo fatto male il passaggio...un abbraccio!..^_^
<Vin__> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  wK99Brain: lan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<filo1234> roger_: meglio un 5 va
<Vin__> K99Brain: sembra tutto a posto
<K99Brain> Vin__, uSA PASTEBIN
<K99Brain> !paste | Vin__
<ubot-it> Vin__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Vin__> lo usato che devo fare?
<maddler> Vin__: darci l'url?
<maddler> ;)
<maddler> c'e` tanta voglia di fare ma scarsa telepatia :)
<roger_> -_^
<K99Brain> Vin__, link...
<roger_> Ragazzi 'notte a tutti...IMPAGABILI!
<Vin__> dove lo scrive il link?
<maddler> roger_: no no... paga... paga...
<K99Brain> Vin__, no, tu ce lo devi dare
<maddler> Vin__: escluderei la portiera della macchina del tuo vicino...
<K99Brain> !paste | Vin__
<ubot-it> Vin__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maddler> Vin__: scriverlo qua potrebbe essere una buona alernativa
<Vin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
 * maddler alza le mano
<K99Brain> -.-'''
<maddler> Vin__: prima prova a leggere sulla pagina quello che ti dice...
<maddler> Vin__: in modo da capire come funziona
<Vin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581315/
<maddler> Vin__: yess! :)
<K99Brain> Vin__, ok, adesso fai vedere ifconfig
<nicola> Ciao a tutti
<nicola> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<nicola> volevo chiedere due informazione: la prima come usare l'iphone 4 su ubuntu 10.10? la seconda come far collegare amule adunanza alla rete kad?
<Vin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581316/
<K99Brain> Vin__, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<K99Brain> vediamo se va su
<nicola> k99brain parli con me?
<K99Brain> nicola, no
<Vin__> K99Brain: SIOCSIFFLAGS: File o directory non esistente
<K99Brain> ma come non esistente.. uhm
<K99Brain> Vin__, fai vedere su pastebin il comando preciso che hai dato
<nicola> per quanto riguarda iphone 4 su ubuntu 10.10 come si fa? per sincronizzarlo, inviare musica o film?
<Vin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581319/
<K99Brain> Vin__, fammi vedere quest'altro: ifconfig -a
<Vin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581322/
<Zinedine> Salve, chi di voi ha il "funny" 4Geek? Funziona anche con ubuntu? o solo con windows e mac?
<K99Brain> Vin__, eppure la wlan0 c'è! ufff
<Vin__> K99Brain: lo che questa è la cosa strana e sinceramente mi scoccia un pò reinstallare tutto
<Vin__> K99Brain: come si fa a vedere l' hardware?
<K99Brain> Vin__, lspci
<K99Brain> Vin__, te l'avevo già fatto fare
<K99Brain> Vin__, ascolta, quella scheda non la conosco... ti consiglio di tornare qui domani8 mattina o pomeriggio che magari trovi qualòcuno che ne sa di piu
<Vin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581330/
<Vin__> K99Brain: ok grazie lostesso per il tuo tempo
<nicola> qualcuno sa come collegare l'iphone4 su ubuntu10.10
 * xfire78xx sera :)
<nicola> sera
<giggino> k3b e brasero non funzionano problemi con mkisofs.aiuto!garzie!
<nicola> ! comande
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'comande'
<nicola_> Ciao a tutti
<maddler> salve
<yoda-S4m0ur4y> Ciao, qualcuno può darmi istruzioni su come configurare transmission
<yoda-S4m0ur4y> su ubuntu VM?
<spikey_> ciao
<spikey_> ho bisogno di un'informazione
<spikey_> vorrei installare ubuntu server su GPT ed ho visto che su ubuntu è possibile modificare la tabella tramite gparted. Qui invece non ho modo di usarlo. Cosa posso fare ?
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-17
<seawolf> spikey_ usa gparted live
<spikey_> seawolf: ?
<seawolf> ti scarichi la iso sono pochi mb la poi mettere pure su pendrive usb
<fra7> hey
<fra7> someone can help me?
<ekin04> Italiano?
<fra7> sisi
<ekin04> Ahah e perchè scrivi inglese
<ekin04> Dimmi pure se posso aiutarti
<fra7> credevo fosse internazionale cm cosa.... =) sorry
<ekin04> No no se fai il list del server noterai che per ogni nazione cè una stanza
<fra7> comunque sapresti indicarmi qualche link oppure manuale su come installare ubuntu su un hp mini con windows 7 starter?
<ekin04> Quindi non hai il lettore cd
<fra7> purtroppo no... vorrei se fosse possibile mantenere seppur in minima parte windows è possibile?
<ekin04> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=241424.0
<ekin04> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=241424.0
<fra7> posso installare la 10.10 oppure per forza la 8.10
<fra7> ???
<ekin04> Quelle sono delle linee guida
<ekin04> Certo che puoi
<fra7> perfetto... "da un altro pc: Menù “Sistema>Amministrazione>Create a USB startup disk"
<fra7> significa che dovrei avere gia ubuntu su qualche altro pc?
<ekin04> Si da come ho letto anche io si
<ekin04> Per tutti i netbook funziona cosi
<ekin04> Se vuoi windows devi avere prima windows per mac la stessa cosa
<ekin04> Solo se aspe... Cerco
<fra7> mmmh il fatto è che sul notebook che utilizzo adesso ho fedora se applico questa procedura su fedora è lo stesso?
<ekin04> Sono dall'iphone quindi ci metto qualche minuto
<fra7> non preoccuparti grazie mille...
<esulu> ragazzi mi si è sparita le scritte che avevo sul panello di ubuntu
<esulu> per capirci accessiori gestione ecc..
<esulu> devo usare il lanciatore per caso
<esulu> ?
<azmodeus> buonasera
<massimo18> Viva l'Italia
<Odo> Giorno
<Baio> salve a tutti
<Davide_G> ciao
<Baio> avrei un piccolo problema
<Davide_G> quale
<Baio> ieri dopo che windows(skifo)seven mi ha costretto a cancellare la partizione di linux ubuntu 10.10 e a ricompattare l'hdd partizionato in un unico hdd nn mi fa + fare l'installazione di ubuntu xchè dice che c'è già un'istallazione precedente
<Baio> e non me la fa rimuovere neanche xchè mi esce un errore strano
<Baio> T_T
<Baio> ovviamente tale errore è dato dal fatto che Linux Ubuntu nn c'è + sul mio pc ovviamente
<Odo> Baio, parti da live, usa gparted e rimuovi la partizione vecchia
<Baio> e non so come ovviare a tale seccatura
<Davide_G> metti il live cd di ubuntu e prova a rimuoverla con gparted
<Baio> già fatto
<Baio> nn parte manco di live
<Odo> Baio, e perche' non parte? che fa?
<Baio> niente si ferma semplicemente
<Odo> un altra live la hai?
<Baio> ne ho tipo 3...
<Odo> e ne hai provata anche un altra?
<Baio> ho quella del 10.10 del 10.9 e quella precedente
<Baio> mmhhh no
<Baio> devo trovare quella del 10-9
<Odo> prova
<Baio> spetta
<Baio> cmq so che si può installare ubuntu senza servirsi del wubi
<Baio> solo che non ho trovato la sezione che mi spiega come fare^^
<Baio> torno subito
<massimo18> wubi -.-
<Baio> oddio è quello che mi esce dal cd che ho scaricato
<Baio> quando faccio partire l'installazione mi esce WUBI
<massimo18> Baio: usa l'istallazione nrmale non wubi
<massimo18> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Baio> cmq la versione che ho di ubuntu è quella 64bit
<Odo> Baio, ma se usi wubi cambia tutto eh?
<Baio> eh lo immaginavo sai?
<Odo> qui quando si parla di live e installazione diamo sempre per scontato che non si parla di wubi
<Odo> e in questo continuamo a sbagliare! :-S
<Baio> xò cavolo è quello che ho trovato subito quando ho scaricato ubuntu
<Baio> T_T
<Odo> ma scusa...
<Baio> dovevo specificare io cmq sry
<Odo> semplicemente metti il cd live e avvia il computer
<Odo> scegli l'opzione di non installare e la provi un po'
<Odo> poi se ti convince la installi e amen
<Baio> l'ho già usato ubuntu tempo fa
<Baio> e lo preferisco a qualsiasi cosa
<Baio> poi x alcuni giochi me ne frego riavvio e go winzoz
<Baio> xò visto che wow, hon, tft e rift vanno benissimo con wine(tranne hon che c'è pure in versione linux)nn credo che userò winzoz tanto presto
<Baio> vabbè ragazzi faccio partire il live al massimo torno ciao^^
<Baio> cmq sono un pirla lo so fare benissimo e per colpa di "agitazione"(o ansia da prestazione)mi perdo in un bicchiere d'acqua^^
<Baio> grazie a tutti a dopo
<lonejack> mi aiutate a capire una cosa? Nelle preferenze audio/hardware ho una serie di opzioni: analog/sorroud 4.1/5.1/7.1... ce ne sono una dozzina almeno. Ma, tra tutte le possibilità che ho, solo se scelgo "analog stereo duplex" mi funziona il microfono.
<massimo18> lonejack: e quindi?
<lonejack> è quindi ci ho messo una settimane per metter in funzione skype...
<massimo18> lonejack: ma quale sarebbe la domanda?
<lonejack> la domanda è come mai tante opzioni se poi alcune di queste non consento il funzionamento di alcune sue parti?
<massimo18> lonejack: non sono molto pratico ma se ci fosse una sola opzione non servirebbe nemmeno mettere le preferenze audio
<massimo18> credo dipenda dall'hardware a disposizione
<lp_> devo installare su un pc vecchio di 10 anni ubuntu è fattibile?
<Peace-> lp_: mm
<Peace-> lp_: che pc è?
<lp_> mi ricordo tipo intel celeron 333
<lp_> ora c'ìè win98
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> lp_: metti una distro diversa
<lp_> tipo?
<Peace-> lp_: di usare iresci forse ad usarlo...
<Peace-> lp_: ma sara' lento
<lp_> dimmi cosa usare?
<Peace-> invece con altra distro vai un cannone
<Peace-> lp_: spetta
<Peace-> lp_: damn small oppure l altra
<Peace-> lp_: puppy linux o damn small linux
<Peace-> lp_: forse è meglio puppy pero
<lp_> puppy linux mi piace dipiu dal nome!
<lp_> sarebbe pensabile di usarlo come server?
<Peace-> lp_: dipende sempre da che memorai hai dentro
<Peace-> lp_: intanto prova un po a vedere come va
<lp_> quindi non lo escludi a priori?
<Peace-> poi ci fai le tue prove con ubuntu server
<Peace-> lp_: mah... se ci vuoi giocare perche hai tempo da perdere
<Peace-> lp_: imparare a programmaer è piu utile senti a me
<lp_> puppy linux, posso metterlo su una chaive usb senza buttar via un cdrom?
<Peace-> lp_: tutte si mettono su usb
<Peace-> in pratica
<Peace-> lp_: installa unetbootin
<Peace-> lp_: quel programma scarica , formattta e prepara la tua usb
<lp_> lo installo da ubuntu software center?
<Peace-> lp_: si è nei repository
<alicetuttoinclus> ciao
<alicetuttoinclus> ki mi aiuta
<alicetuttoinclus> ce nessuno
<massimo18> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<alicetuttoinclus> come configurare email???????????????????
<Peace-> alicetuttoinclus: hai gnome?
<Peace-> alicetuttoinclus: o hai kde?
<alicetuttoinclus> gnome
<Peace-> !mail
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mail'
<Peace-> o siggnur
<massimo18> !evolution
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Evolution
<alicetuttoinclus> ho gnome
<Peace-> alicetuttoinclus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica
<Peace-> :)
<alicetuttoinclus> facio inviaricevi,pero niente
<roger_> Ciao
<Peace-> alicetuttoinclus: non lo so io uso kde
<roger_> Come posso scaricare i giochi di Ubuntu Software Center e portarli con penna USB su di un pc privo di connessione internet? ..Grazie!
<Peace-> roger_: di solito sono file binari
<Peace-> roger_: tipo urban terror lo scarichi
<Peace-> e poi lo porti dove vuoi
<roger_> e dove li trovo questi file binari?
<k> peace
<Baio> arisalve
<Baio> allora ho installato dal live tutto ok solo che nn mi fa la selezione dei 2 sistemi operativi
<Baio> mi parte solo windows in automatico
<Baio> e oltretutto ogni volta mi chiede di controllare il disco
<Baio> T_T
<Baio> odo ci sei ancora?
<Baio> ok mi sa che nn c'è nessuno disponibile adesso^^
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, vorrei sapere dove si nasconde il fiile grub.cfg perchè non me lo ricordo più :)
<zero-sthone> buongiorno gente
<nicola> ciao a tutti
<nicola> ho due problemi con ubuntu 10.10
<nicola> il primo non riesco a collegarmi alla rete kadu di amule adunanza come posso risolvere?? il secondo come posso sincronizzare il mio iphone4 con ubuntu?
<Baio> arisalve(x la terza volta)a tutti
<Baio> ho un problema con ubuntu 10.10
<Baio> di nuovoT_T
<Baio> ho fatto l'installazione nel modo corretto dal live-cd
<Baio> è andato tutto bene
<Baio> riavvio
<Baio> nn mi apre il grub x selezionare il so desiderato
<Baio> mi va in automatico su Win7
<Baio> che posso fare?
<Baio> ho pure seguito x reinstallare grub etc
<Baio> ma niente
<Avenged> ciao
<Avenged> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Baio> nessuno che mi può aiutare?
<Peace-> Baio: sfortunatamente usando kde invece che gnome
<Peace-> Baio: non ti so aiutare devi apsettare ch qualcunno che usa gnoem si degni di rispondere se c'è
<Peace-> perche oggi è festa...
<Baio> Peace scusa ma nn ho capito
<Baio> ahhh adesso ho capito
<Baio> mmhhh WTF!!!!fanculo alle feste inutili^^
<Baio> altra cosa...nn riesco a disinstallare wubi da win...T_T
<Peace-> Baio: mai usato wubi :)
<Peace-> Baio: io solo kubuntu
<Peace-> e basta
<Peace-> !wubi
<ubot-it> wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<Baio> wubi è una merda
<Baio> l'ho capito tardi
<Baio> era meglio procedere come avevo fatto con il precedente ubuntu
<Baio> deletato fatto
<Baio> cmq PORCA EVA
<lp_> Peace- cos intendi per programmare?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giordano> salve a tutti, ho un piccolo problema ubuntu non si avvia e compare una scritta (initramfs)
<Peace-> giordano: non è un piccolo problema allora :D
<giordano> cosa si può fare?
<ceda> ciao
<alicetuttoinclus> perke non funziona posta
<jester-> giordano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/UbuntuLtsp/RisoluzioneProblemi?highlight=%28initramfs%29
<ceda> sto tentando di installare ubuntu ma al caricamento lo schermo prendende una visioni di colori contorti che non mi consentono di lavorare in quanto non  è visibile cosa posso fare
<jester-> giordano: puo essere, è! la cattiva abitudine di usare repo esterni
<jester-> ceda: alla prima schermata sotto alla finestra hai dei tasti Fx di scelta. usa grafica sicura
<ceda> ho provato in sede di installazione a configurare ra risoluzione è il procedimento funziona maall' riavvio ubuntu istallato ha ilsempre il problema della risoluzione non si vede nulla
<alicetuttoinclus> email che non inia e non riceve
<alicetuttoinclus> perke
<ceda> ho provato anche grafica sicura ma rimane lo stesso problema
<Baio> porca troia etc etc
<Baio> che palleeeeeeeeeeee
<ceda> non e' che devo installare i driver della scheda video
<ceda> oppure lavore con il bios
<ceda> jester cosa dici?
<jester-> ceda: è installato il sistema o no
<ceda> si ma non si vede nulla
<Baio> jester se puoi dopo mi daresti una mano a capire un problema??
<Baio> grazie in anticipo
<jester-> ceda: che scheda grafica monta il pc
<jester-> Baio: scrivilo il problema cosi che chi lo conosce interviene
<Baio> sisi
<Baio> allora ho fatto l'installazione tramite live-cd di ubuntu 10.10
<Baio> è andato tutto bene
<Baio> riavvio
<Baio> xò nn mi fa selezionare l'so
<Baio> mi parte direttamente con win7
<Baio> ho provato a reinstallare il grub
<Baio> ma niente
<Baio> ah si il file cfg del grub è VUOTO..
<jester-> Baio: hai due o piu hd?
<Baio> mmhh
<Baio> allora
<Baio> ne ho 3^^
<Baio> 1 da 300 x il so
<FloodBotIt1> Baio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Baio> 2 da 500 x i dati
<jester-> Baio: se non vedi il menu di grub al boot non parte il primo hd
<alicetuttoinclus> non invio/ricevo email
<Baio> come fa a non partire se il primo HD è quello del SO??
<jester-> Baio: di default grub si installa sul primo hd se poi parte il secondo o il terzo è normale non lo vedi
<jester-> Baio: sei da live?
<Baio> ok bene
<Baio> sisi
<Baio> sono da live
<Baio> ovviamente
<FloodBotIt1> Baio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Baio> chiedo venia x il floodT_T
<jester-> Baio: dai sudo fdisk -l e incolla nel pastebina la risposta
<jester-> !paste | Baio
<ubot-it> Baio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ceda> jaster monto una scheda di rete ati redeon hd 4350 bus pc12
<jester-> ceda: scheda video sarà
<jester-> ceda: hai per caso installato un driver ati?
<Baio> fatto jester
<ceda> no
<jester-> !paste | Baio
<ubot-it> Baio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ceda> ho istallato ubuntu su un 2 hard disk
<ceda> non ho istlaato nulla
<Baio> !paste
<ceda> solo ubuntu non visibile
<jester-> ceda: cosa centra la rete con la grafica
<Baio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581540/
<Baio> così va bene??scusa jester ma sono incapace ora come ora sono 30 ore che ci stò dietro
<skashar> salve
<jester-> Baio: wins su sda1e linux su sdc5?
<ceda> ùscusa aspetta che controllo la scheda video intendi giusto
<skashar> il file .bashrc in /etc modifica le var di ambiente per tutti gli utenti?
<nicola> ma per iphone 4 con ubuntu 10.10 cosa si piò fare?
<Baio> non so che dirti jester
<jester-> skashar: quello nella home è solo per l'user
<Baio> jester: non so che dirti....l'installazione automatica me l'ha fatta così
<jester-> nicola: nulla
<Baio> Jester: come posso postarti il gparted??
<skashar> capito
<jester-> Baio: apri un terminale
<nicola> :((((((((((( sono costretto a mettere anche win?
<ceda> la schedA VIDEO è ATI REDEON HD 4350 BUS PC 12
<Baio> jester: è aperto da quel dì^_^
<skashar> per tutti? dov'è?
<jester-> Baio: dai i comandi che ti passo e dai ok quando eseguito
<Baio> ookk
<jester-> Baio: sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt/
<ceda> JASTER devo islallare la scheda video?
<jester-> ceda: parti in recovery mode e al menu scegli safe mode
<Baio> fatto poi?
<jester-> Baio: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<ceda> provo grazi
<Baio> jester: fatto
<jester-> Baio: sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Baio> jester: fatto
<jester-> Baio: sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Baio> jester: fatto
<jester-> Baio: dopo questo non chiudere mai il teminale
<jester-> sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<Baio> jester: fatto
<jester-> Baio: grub-install /dev/sda
<Baio> jester: fatto
<jester-> Baio: update-grub
<Baio> jester:fatto stà eseguendo il comando
<Baio> jester: fatto
<jester-> Baio: ha trovato tutto?
<Baio> jester : http://paste.ubuntu.com/581541/
<Baio> guarda tu stesso
<jester-> Baio: ok riavvia
<Baio> senza chiudere il terminale??
<Baio> togliendo il cd pure?
<jester-> Baio: se non vedi il menu parte il disco sbagliato
<jester-> Baio: daiexit
<Baio> jester: fatto
<jester-> Baio: riavvia
<Baio> ok riavvio-....tolgo il cd-live vero?^_^
<jester-> yess
<Baio> ok a tra poco^^
<esulu> we
<skashar> jester-,  per settare le var di ambiente per un solo utente lo devo fare in home?
<jester-> skashar: cioè?
<skashar> devo settare delle var di ambiente
<skashar> se le setto nel file bashrc in etc le setto per tutti giusto?
<jester-> skashar: se solo per l'utente in uso .bashrc se per tutti /etc/invironment
<jester-> skashar: /etc/environment
<skashar> nel mio ubuntu il file bashrc sta in ect
<skashar> etc
<skashar> semplicemtne
<skashar> non è possibile?
<jester-> skashar: .bashrc avendo il . davanti è nascosto nella home
<jester-> skashar: usa /etc/environment se per tutti
<skashar> in /etc do il comando ls e nella lista c'è bash.bashrc
<skashar> in home non lo vedo forse perchè nascosto ...
<skashar> ma non ho la cartella environment
<jester-> skashar: .bashrc sta nella home apri nautilus-->menu visualizza-->mostra files nascosti
<skashar> comunque sia come faccio a vedere se c'è in home ed è nascosto
<jester-> o batti control+h
<skashar> da terminale?
<skashar> in etc ho editato il file con gedit
<jester-> skashar: hai sbagliato canale per trollare
<skashar> trollare?
<skashar> bah
<skashar> che vuoi dire?
<Baio> Jester: ciao niente sono dovuto tornare dal live
<Baio> Jester: come risolvo il problema?
<skashar> jester scusa l'insistenza ma tu intendi home in /home ?
<skashar> ho visto che per vedere i file ascosti basta fare ls -a
<skashar> ma non c'è il file bash
<jester-> Baio: di sicuro non ti parte al boot sda
<skashar> -.-
<Baio> si probabile
<Baio> anzi sicuramente
<Baio> Jester: come risolvo?
<jester-> Baio: non hai un menu popub al boot pigiando un tasto Fx?
<Baio> Jester: sono dal live ora dimmi che devo premere e lo premo
<jester-> Baio: altrimenti devi entrare nel bios e cambiare la sequenza
<skashar> jester-, bah
<Baio> Jester: stò pensando di formattare e rifare tutto dall'inizio
<Baio> a parte entrare nel bios e cambiare la frequenza...altri sistemi?
<jester-> Baio: stai attento alla prima schermata quando fai il boot che di solito dice quali tasti premere, canc, di solito, è per entrare nel bios
<jester-> Baio: a me su un pc da il menu con F8, su un altro con F11
<Baio> Jester: non sono così idiota so come entrare nel bios x fare i boot etc....tu dimmi il resto(che non so ovviamente^_^)
<jester-> Baio: entri nel bios e metti il primo disco
<Baio> Jester: nn ci sono altri metodi?che so riscrivere il grub sul sda1?
<jester-> Baio: o cambnel bios usi il menupopupse c'è
<jester-> Baio: grub sta su mbr disda non su sda1
<Baio> dove lo vedo dove stà?
<jester-> se lo hai messo si sda1 contrariamente a quanto ti ho scritto logico che non parte
<Baio> jester: insomma che dovrei fare a parte entrare nel bios e mettere il primo disco?cosa tra l'altro che so di aver già fatto??^_^
<Baio> mi spiego meglio...l'altro giorno avevo già fatto l'istallazione e andava mi faceva selezionare o win7 o ubuntu ma quando facevo ubuntu nn partiva mi dava un errore strano del cazzo che nn capivo
<jester-> Baio: entri nle bios cerchila sessione boot e cambi
<Baio> jester: vorrei farti vedere lo screen del mio gparted nn ricordo come fare...(sono fuso devo dormire)
<jester-> Baio: grub è installatosu sda, sempre chen non hai dato grub-install /dev/sda1oinvece di /dev/sda
<jester-> Baio: quindi deve partire la boot sda
<jester-> il primo disco
<Baio> jester: bhò vedo.riavvio a tra poco(di nuovo)tu non scappare
<jester-> come farlo partire o setti il bios o il bios ha un menu popup pigiando un tasto F
<ubuntu> buondì
<ubuntu> stò seguendo la guida ufficiale del ripristino grub,dopo aver installato winzoz..all installazione del grub mi dice questo http://pastebin.com/3wSxVq93
<Odo> ubuntu, sda non sda5
<Odo> devi dirgliil disco non la partizione
<ubuntu> crispius!!
<ubuntu> grezie provo
<ubuntu> perfetto
<ubuntu> 0do: grazie
<Odo> dn
<ubuntu> 0do: però così non vede più winzoz root@ubuntu:/# update-grub
<ubuntu> Generating grub.cfg ...
<ubuntu> Found Ubuntu 10.10 (10.10) on /dev/sda1
<ubuntu> done
<FloodBotIt1> ubuntu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<snake_> Odo: grazie ho risolto,nell update-grub non lo mostrava,ma  al riavvio c erano entrambi i sistemi nel grub
<Steeler> prova
<alnuvola> salve
<Ayrin> hello
<Ayrin> qualcuno mi sa dire come mai ubuntu rallenta da matti dopo un paio d'ore che lo uso?
<Peace-> Ayrin: avrai la swap piena
<Peace-> Ayrin: dipende dall uso che ne fai
<Peace-> Ayrin: ooppure c'è un programma bloccato
<Peace-> Ayrin: ooppure è un bug del kernel
<Peace-> Ayrin: oppure c'è qualche programma non chiuso bene
<Peace-> Ayrin: oppure oppure oppure
<Ayrin> ...allora...ho notato che usando firefox ogni tanto mi da un errore con uno script bloccato... nel messaggio d'errore c'è scritto chrome
<Ayrin> l'uso che ne faccio è: xampp, g-php, gimp
<Ayrin> ed ovviamente firefox :)
<Ayrin> cmq la swap ho notato che tende a riempirsi .... come la svuoto? apparte riavviando
<Peace-> Ayrin: allora..
<Peace-> Ayrin: intanto svuotare la swap puo essere un operazione pericolosa
<Peace-> specialemtne se il pc è vecchio e hai poca ram
<Peace-> cmq ..
<Peace-> nel senso che va lento si blocca
<Peace-> etc etc
<Peace-> quindi quando dai questo comando salva tutti i dodcumenti
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> sudo swapoff -a
<Peace-> Ayrin: cmq io direi di killare il processo che ti mangai memoria
<Peace-> io uso kde e quindi faccio cosi
<Ayrin> esatto...è vecchio e poca ram :)
<Peace-> Ayrin: e allora prima uccidi il processo che ciuccia di piu = firefox
<OverMe> oh hi
<Peace-> poi svuoti la swap
<Peace-> Ayrin: cmq... è una cosa che io faccio perche ho 1 giga di ram
<Ayrin> io 512 mb se non sbaglio
<Peace-> Ayrin: beh allora sappio che sudo swapoff -a toglie la swapp
<Peace-> Ayrin: poi dai sudo swapon -a
<Ayrin> ok...allora proverò così :)
<Ayrin> grazie mille
<lips> ciao scusate ho un problema dovuto alla mia incapacità.. non so come risolverlo. quendo vado risorse -home mi si apre inspiegabilmente mozilla come faccio a far aprire la finestra semplicemente come avevo prima????
<jester-> !gomereset | lips
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gomereset'
<jester-> !gnomeresset | lips
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomeresset'
<luke2000> ciao avrei bisognodi aiuto per configurare dual monitor su un ortatle
<jester-> !gnomereset | lips
<ubot-it> lips: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<luke2000> *portatile
<lips> si ma qualsiasi cosa pigi esce questa pag di mozzilla
<jester-> luke2000: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DoppioMonitor
<jester-> !gnomereset | lips
<ubot-it> lips: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<lips> grazie
<luke2000> jester, l'ho già vista ma non trovo il file xorg.conf :-S
<jester-> luke2000: che scheda hai
<luke2000> aiutami a vedere perchè non mi ricordo come si fa
<jester-> lspci | grep -i vga
<luke2000> Jester: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1
<luke2000> jester: io ho collegato il cavo vga alla tv e ha funzionao, dopo il ravvio peò non funziona più; ho clonto gli schermi, ne vede 2 ma non riesco  selezionare la tv
<jester-> luke2000: segui la guida per ati, se non c'è xorg.conf ne devi generare uno
<jester-> luke2000: e le tv sono delle ciofeche come monitor pc
<luke2000> :-D èsolo per fare vedere un cartone ai bambini..non hano grandi aspettative di qualità
<massimo18> luke2000: la tua tv non ha una porta usb?
<jester-> luke2000: terminale: sudo Xorg :1 -configure  e ti fa un xorg.conf nella home
<jester-> poi lo modifichi e lo incolli in /etc/X11
<luke2000> jester: io ho creato il file xorg
<luke2000> ma ora come lo devo modificare?
<jester-> luke2000: come da guida
<luke2000> ci provo
<jester-> luke2000: anche http://vincenzoampolo2.wordpress.com/?s=monitor
<jester-> luke2000: comunque xorg che hai generato con  sudo Xorg :1 -configure che poi trovi in /root come xorg.conf.new gia dovrebbe avere tutto l'ambaradan, devi solo scommentare quelche opzione se necessario
<luke2000> jester: quindi rinomino il file come Xorg.conf e lo copio in etc\x11 giusto?
<jester-> luke2000: yess, prova
<jester-> luke2000: poi dai un bel sudo service gdm restart e vedi come butta
<luke2000> jester: mannaggia...come lo copio
<luke2000> sono un nubbio
<jester-> luke2000: sudo nautilus
<luke2000> :-S
<jester-> va in /root, po rinomni e copia incolla
<luke2000> jester: in root non lo trovo, non avevo mai usato nautilus
<luke2000> il terminal mi dice Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: «net usershare» ha restituito l'errore 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Nessun file o directory
<luke2000> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<luke2000> è importante?
<davide_> raga ho l'immagine rovesciata con skype  ubuntu 10.10 aiuto
<jester-> luke2000: sei in /root?
<luke2000> jester:ce l'ho fatta B&B
<luke2000> sono passato da file system home essetera
<jester-> luke2000: guarda dentro al file se ci sono piu monitoer configurati e che driver usa
<luke2000> ora l'ho copiato in etc\x11
<luke2000> ora guardo
<jester-> luke2000: X11 x maiuscolo nè
<luke2000> si la cartella è X11
<luke2000> posso postare in pastebin il file xorg.conf ?
<luke2000> dall'alto della mia ignoranza mi pare di vedere sol la tv
<jester-> luke2000: metti nel pastebin
<luke2000> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581579/
<jester-> luke2000: ok c'è un sacco di roba dentre il driver radeon è giusto, riavvia gdm
<Guest86630> jester: riavviato gdm ma adesso?
<jester-> Guest86630: prova la tv
<Guest86630> l'ho accesa ma non succede niente
<jester-> Guest86630: se non la carica riavvia con la tv collegata
<Guest86630> ok
<luke2000> jester:riavviato ma niente :-S
<jester-> luke2000: alura il conf non va
<massimo18> luke2000: ti ho chiesto anche prima ma non hai risposto: sulla tua tv hai una porta usb?
<luke2000> massimo; no ce lho
<luke2000> non
<massimo18> allora niente
<luke2000> ok
<luke2000> jester, per oggi getto la spugna
<luke2000> grazie ntanto
<lime> ciao, ho fatto da poco l'avanzamento da maverick 10.10 a natty 11.04 ma continuo ad avere problemi e messaggi di errore di applicazioni che si chiudono inaspettatamente, qualcuno è a conoscenza di problemi simili ai miei?
<massimo18> !natty
<ubot-it> Natty Narwhal è il nome in codice di Ubuntu 11.04, in uscita ad Aprile 2011 | Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1 | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<jester-> lime: hai messo una alpha che pretendi, la cosa è normale
<lime> jester- devo aver fatto una cazzata... davvero grossa... è possibile tornare indietro?
<jester-> lime: o reintalli senza fae formattare o te la tieni cosi non facendo caso algi osd
<lime> mi sa che la tengo così
<lime> prima o poi diventerà stabile vero?
<jester-> lime: aprile
<lime> jester-, manca poco per fortuna, grazie!!!
<jester-> lime: tutti i giorni un bel sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<massimo18> Viva L'Italia
<jester-> massimo18: e http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr-i0iRSAnY
<massimo18> jester-: quella sempre
<massimo18> :)
<jester-> nè
<nicotano> salve
<skashar> jester-,  ma il comando cp senza mettere percorso copia nella stessa cartella?
<skashar> cioè se faccio cp ciao.c ciao-bk.c dove copia?
<skashar> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<nicotano> skashar, nella directory dove dai il comando
<skashar> si l'ho fatto ma non trovo il file :(
<skashar> a ecco trovato :)
<alnuvola> qualcuno ha mai installato ubuntu su Eee PC Seashell series
<alnuvola> ??????
<skashar> grazie nicotano
<nicotano> :)
<skashar> c'erano tanti file nella cartella e mi era suggito :d
<skashar> tnx
<nicotano> alnuvola,  installato su eeepc 1000hd
<skashar> nicotano conosci ROS ?
<nicotano> skashar,  sarebbe
<alnuvola> nicotano il l' ho sto installando in questo momento ... ma riconosce tutto compreso i pulsantini sulla tastiera
<alnuvola> gestione batteria scheda video ecc
<nicotano> alnuvola, sul mio si
<skashar> http://www.ros.org/ ;)
<alnuvola> speriamo bene allora
<alnuvola> nicotano e come velocità ???
<skashar> sto facendo la tesi e devo utilizzare questo prog per simulare un robot ...
<skashar> è un bel macello ... e non utilizzo da tanto tantooo tempo linux :(
<skashar> e non ricordo una mazza
<skashar> -.-
<skashar> mi sa che sarà un'impresa
<skashar> :D
<nicotano> alnuvola,  con 1 gb ram mi va bene, se vuoi roba + leggera puoi mettere lubuntu o un altra distro che ti dirò in pvt
<nicotano> !chat | skashar, non so chiedi
<ubot-it> skashar, non so chiedi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alnuvola> be prima c'era winzoz credo che sicuramente andrà piu veloce
<skashar> si grazie tante :)
<nicotano> alnuvola,  leggi pvt
<skashar> ho chiuso gedit da riga con crtl + z poi la schermata di gedit è rimasta bloccata l'ho chiusa sulla x e ora non si apre più da terminale -.- cosa sarà?
<nicotano> skashar, se lanci gedit nel terminale hai qualche messaggio di errore ?
<skashar> nicotano, si era bloccato ...
<Morgan> Ciao, qualcuno sa come posso cambiare il settaggio del display???
<Morgan> riformulo la domanda, vorrei sapere se c'e` un tool per configurare la scheda video
<Morgan> il mio laptop dell con la 10.10 di default mi da una risoluzione inferiore a 32bit
<Matt_91> Morgan: che scheda video hai?
<Morgan> sai un comando per verificare???
<Morgan> cmq credo una Intel, questo e` quanto sono riuscito a capire con lshw
<Bartoloni> Morgan e' una 855gm?
<caos> salve, ho un problema abbastanza grande. Non mi parte piu ubuntu 10.4 sul mio portatile acer. Ieri l'ho spento (a me sembra di averlo fatto correttamente) stamattina l'ho acceso e mi sono accorto che in realta lo avevo messo solo in standbay. Comunque stamattina funzionava normalmente fino a quando mi sono accorto che il sistema stava lavorando anche se non vi era nessun processo in corso.Alchè ho pensato di spegnere il pc, ma si )
<caos> e blloccato tutto (non si muoveva nemmeno piu il cursore), quindi l'ho spento togliendogli l'alimentazione. Adesso quando scelgo ubuntu dal grub mi esce una schermata nera e ubunut non parte. Vi ringrazio
<caos> Non so se è rilevante ma ieri ho ridotto il tempo di attesa del grub da 10 a 5 secondi inoltre ho fatto gli aggiornamenti.
<Steeler> Ubuntu si blocca, consigli?
<caos> salve, ho un problema abbastanza grande. Non mi parte piu ubuntu 10.4 sul mio portatile acer. Ieri l'ho spento (a me sembra di averlo fatto correttamente) stamattina l'ho acceso e mi sono accorto che in realta lo avevo messo solo in standbay. Comunque stamattina funzionava normalmente fino a quando mi sono accorto che il sistema stava lavorando anche se non vi era nessun processo in corso.Alchè ho pensato di spegnere il pc, ma sie bl
<caos> ogliendogli l'alimentazione. Adesso quando scelgo ubuntu dal grub mi esce una schermata nera e ubunut non parte
<caos> Non so se è rilevante ma ieri ho ridotto il tempo di attesa del grub da 10 a 5 secondi inoltre ho fatto gli aggiornamenti.
<caos> sono disperato
<static712> buonasera a tutti
<static712> c'è nessuno
<Peace->  static712
<Peace-> !qualcuno | static712
<ubot-it> static712: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<static712> salve PEace
<static712> no niente aiuto, per ora,,,ero entrato a salutare ed a dare un breve cenno al mio uso di ubuntu
<static712> mi occupo di consulenze in ambito di progettazione meccanica...ubuntu sta risollevando le sorti del mio studio tecnico
<static712> ora sto convertendo un amico architetto
<static712> :D
<Peace-> static712: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/17/plasma_howto-throw-ball________.gif
<Peace-> static712: io uso kubuntu xD
<Peace-> centra nulla ma fa figo
<static712> sisi eccome
<static712> ma non penso che non ci sia un prodotto che non dia soddisfazioni
<static712> solo ora ho capito cosa significa avere in mano un sistema con 64 bit reali
<static712> e come ben sai per un ingegnere non informatico passare a linux è dura
<Peace-> mah figurati
<Peace-> io non son un ingegnere
<Peace-> beh sono di piu
<Peace-> xD
<static712> infatti a me linux l'ha insegnato un espertissimo laureato in filosofia
<Peace-> static712: cmq qui cè gente che non ha la laurea...
<static712> i veri ingegneri sono quelli che sanno imparare da chiunque
<Peace-> vabbe sicomme non è supporto
<Peace-> !chat | static712
<ubot-it> static712: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<static712> per questo ci tenevo ad entrare...non c'è gente con la testa deviata :D
<static712> bene ci entro subito grazie
<pitzalone> buonasera. ho problemi con wine. chi mi aiuta? quando clicco sul file exe, mi da un errore.  http://imagebin.org/143532
<static712> pitzalone
<static712> che errore?
<motociao> ciao
<pitzalone> static712:  ho messo il link
<motociao> c'e qualche italiano che puo darmi una mano?
<static712> ok
<static712> dimmi motociao
<Steeler> Ubuntu si blocca spesso, avete consigli?
<motociao> ti ringrazio in anticipo, come faccio a configurare la funzione dell'email...
<static712> pitzalone prova a rinominare
<motociao> cioè io ho gia una casella posta con alice
<K99Brain> pitzalone, sa di file autoestraente rotto
<static712> quoto k99
<pitzalone> spiegatemi meglio
<motociao> volevo sfruttare il tasto posta, in alto a desta
<static712> motociao ti consiglio di usare la posta di alice con la webmail
<static712> oppure mettere i server in conqueror
<motociao> cioè? continuare come faccio adesso
<motociao> andando su alice.it ecc
<pitzalone> disintallo e ristallo?
<static712> è meglio
<static712> io non uso più client di posta
<pitzalone> static712: era per me?
<motociao> ?
<static712> no per motociao
<static712> per te ha risposto meglio k99
<static712> <K99Brain> pitzalone, sa di file autoestraente rotto
<motociao> come mai dici? sarebbe cosi comodo connettersi alla rete e fare il download direttamente dal pulsante
<pitzalone> static712:  cosa mi conviene fare
<static712> riscaricare il file pitzalone
<static712> motociao è meglio non scaricare email per privacy
<motociao> ok
<motociao> thanks
<motociao> again
<alnuvola> ragazzi ho Eee Pc Seashell series ho problemi con l audio in pratica non sento assolutamente niente
<leopesto_acer> qualcuno ha idea di come aumentare la vram da dedicare alla scheda video intel gma?
<nicotano> leopesto_acer, smanetta nel BIOS
<leopesto_acer> <leopesto_acer> da bios nun ghé niente....
<leopesto_acer> il problema é il driver su linux... su windows me ne da molta piu di memoria
<nicotano> leopesto,  sarà qualche marchingeno software
<caos> Salve, ho un problema abbastanza grande: non mi parte più ubuntu 10.4 sul mio portatile acer. Ieri sera l'ho spento (a me sembra correttamente), stamattina vado a riaccenderlo e mi accorco che in realtà lo avevo messo solo in standbay. Comunque tutto funzionava normalemente. Mi sono poi accorto che il sistema lavorava anche se non c'era nessuno processo in corso, ho pensato quindi di spegnere, ma mentre lo stavo facendo si è blocca
<caos> l'alimentazione. Adesso, dopo che scelgo ubuntu dal grub, la schermata rimane nera e ubuntu non parte.NOn so se puo essere rilevante il fatto che ieri ho ridotto il tempo di attesa del grub da 10 a 5 sec ed inoltre ho fatto gli aggiornamenti. Sono disperato aiutatemi. Vi ringrazio.
<leopesto_acer> nicotano, eh si, ora il problema é capire quale D
<leopesto_acer> :D
<nicotano> caos non si avvia interfaccia grafica o non si avvia ubuntu ?
<Steeler> Ubuntu si blocca spesso, avete consigli?
<caos> la schermata rimane nera anche se tento di entrare con la recovery mode
<nicotano> caos, in recovery hai la possibilità di interagire col sistema o non vedi nemmeno il cursore
<nicotano> Steeler, quanta ram ? quanto swap ? quando si blocca ?
<caos> niente , è come se il computer va in coma dopo il grub
<nicotano> caos, prova a ripristinare GRUB , e se non funzia ancora reinstalla
<nicotano> ! GRUB | caos
<ubot-it> caos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<caos> ok adesso provo. ti ringrazio
<nicotano> :)
<Steeler> nicotano, ho cpu 3GHZ, 4GB RAM DDR3, si blocca ogni tanto, e lo devo spegnere il pc dal pulsante, quando si blocca funziona solo il movimento del mouse.
<nicotano> Steeler, cosa stai usando quando si blocca
<Steeler> nicotano, niente, anche quando cambio icona.
<nicotano> Steeler, hai installato la versione 64 bit ?
<caos> ma il fatto che windows parte potrebbe escludere che sia un problema di ripristino del grub oppure no?
<Steeler> nicotano, ho la 32bit
<nicotano> caos,  se non hai cancellato parte del file system di ubuntu prova a ripriistinare grub altrimenti reinstalla
<caos> per ripristinare mi serve il cd vero?
<nicotano> si caos
<jester-> caos: certo te lo sei scelto giusto il nick
<caos> e si, scusatemi sono un inesperto
<nicotano> Steeler, se si blocca random e non cun software specifico è difficile dire perchè, prova a installare i driver della scheda video, e magari prova in sessione live la versione 64 bit che è più adatta
<Steeler> nicotano, ho disabilitato i driver della scheda video in quanto ho pensato che potevano dare problema you tube che forkava sul desktop..
<mariafranca> scusate sono su un PC PIII-800 con 10.04. all'avvio ho un problema. Mi dice di avere errori sotto la /home poi lascio andare avanti la procedura di correzione ma dopo mezz'ora faccio Ignora. Mi potete aiutare sono disperata...
<nicotano> Steeler, digita dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin' e dici cosa ti restituisce il comando
<nicotano> mariafranca, hai modificato i permessi della home ?
<Steeler> nicotano, ho gia disablititato l'accelerazione hardware su flash..
<nicotano> mariafranca, controlla  i permessi di .dmrc devono essere 644
<nicotano> Steeler, digita dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin' e dici cosa ti restituisce il comando
<mariafranca> nicotano, non so cosa vuole dire mod... lo faccio subito
<nicotano> mariafranca, quel file nascosto deve avere permessi rw per utente e r per gruppo e altri
<Steeler> nicotano, steeler@steeler-desktop:~$ dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<Steeler> ii  flashplugin-installer                         10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1                        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Steeler> nicotano, la versione è quella con il bug
<mariafranca> nicotano, ma è sotto la /home oppure sotto /home/mariafranca(il mio nome)
<nicotano> Steeler, ok  ma se si blocca anche quando non hai flash in azione il problema è altro
<mariafranca> nicotano, a prop.. grazie
<nicotano> mariafranca, nella tua home  /home/mariafranca
<Steeler> nicotano, gia infatti ho aggiungo il mio msg qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,249566.0.html
<nicotano> Steeler, consiglio provare 64bit
<jester-> Steeler: cam
<Steeler> jester-,  ?
<mariafranca> nicotano, .dmrc -rw------
<jester-> Steeler: cancella i biscotti di youtube e poi bloccali
<Steeler> jester-, non ti seguo?
<nicotano> mariafranca,  chmod 644  .dmrc
<mariafranca> nicotano, grazie
<nicotano> :)
<mariafranca> nicotano, ma come è saltato fuori ilproblema?
<mariafranca> fino ad un certo punto ha funzionato tutto
<jester-> Steeler: i cookies
<mariafranca> poi sono venuti fuori i problemi
<nicotano> mariafranca,  i permessi non cambiano da soli
<Steeler> jester-, con you tube ho risolto sembra; nicotano tra poco più di un mese esce 11.04 conviene aspettare?
<nicotano> Steeler, prova la alfa3 :)
<Steeler> nicotano, sarebbe?
<nicotano> quella che dovrebbe uscire, vedi se te piace e se funzia
<Steeler> nicotano, l'alfa3 sarebbe la 11.04 che esce il 28 aprile?
<mariafranca> nicotano, provo ad uscire e rientrare, ciao
<nicotano> ciao
<Attivism> ragazzi scusate sepete consigliarmi qualche servizio per vpn
<alnuvola> qualcuno mi può aiutare con l audio
<alnuvola> realtek ALC259
<Attivism> driver?
<K99Brain> Attivism, dal lato client, basta che installi network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<K99Brain> Attivism, e puoi collegarti in vpn configurandolo dal network manager
<Attivism> poi sul router
<Attivism> nessun comando con route?
<paolaccio> raga sono a casa di mio cugino e non riesco a collegarmi ad internet. il suo pc va ma qualsiasi altro pc o portatileva in accesso solo locale,
<K99Brain> Attivism, posso solo rimandarti alla guida:
<K99Brain> !vpn | Attivism
<ubot-it> Attivism: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<paolaccio> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> paolaccio: wifi naturalmente
<paolaccio> jester-:tutte e due e anche con windows è lo stesso
<jester-> paolaccio: allora il problema è il router
<K99Brain> SE è un router
<paolaccio> jester-: ma il computer di mio cugino va sto scrivendo con quello
<jester-> paolaccio: il rutter deve avere NAT abilitato ed essere collegato lui medesimo a internet
<jester-> paolaccio: sempre router sia e non un semplice modem
<paolaccio> alice
<Momy985> ciao a tutti
<jester-> paolaccio: tipo rutter?
<paolaccio> jester-: alice gate 2 plus wi-fi
<Momy985> sono nuovo...qualcuno mi può aiutare con qualche problemino ai dischi.
<nicotano> !qualcuno | Momy985
<ubot-it> Momy985: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> paolaccio: se la rete dei vari pc è in dhcp e il coso hai nat abilitato vanno tutti i pc
<paolaccio> jester-: non so di cosa parli
<jester-> paolaccio: http://192.168.1.1 e vedi, staca il firewall interno anche
<mariafranca> nicotano, ho un problema: ubuntu ha inventato una partizione da solo
<mariafranca> dell'HD
<nicotano> mariafranca, cioè
<jester-> mariafranca: LOL
<Momy985> Ho due HD da 160 GB. Ho creato sul primo 2 partizioni primarie per xp e ubuntu da 20gb + 1estesa con dati+ 1gb swap. Il secondo hd tutto esteso per bk.
<nicotano> Momy985, secondo hd partiizione primaria, perchè estesa ?
<sabrina> ciao, vorrei installare usb modeswitch perchè non mi funziona la pennetta 3, ma, quando provo a scaricarlo mi dà questo messaggio http://paste.ubuntu.com/581704/
<Momy985> il mio problema è che all'istallazione da cd live ho impostato per errore la partizione estesa dati de 1° hd sotto /dos quindi su ubuntu non me la visualizzava, finalizzata alla condivisione di files xp ubuntu
<Momy985> la seconda estesa perchè la utilizzo per i bk, ma se è meglio primaria la cambio
<nicotano> sabrina,  intanto dai sudo apt-get install -f
<nicotano> Momy985, l'escamotage della estesa è quando devi fare + partizioni e + di 4 primarie non si possono fare
<mariafranca> nicotano, da gestione dischi: vedoi il mio HD da 123GB composto da: 17GB per '/' ext4, 98GB per /home ext4, 7,9GB swap+ un ulteriore partizione che lui chiama sda6 che credo si la partizione stesa
<Momy985> con gparted ho eliminato la partizione estesa del 1°hd e ricreato tutto in ntfs senza specificare dove montarla
<mariafranca> cioè quando ho installato ubuntu evevo richiesto solo 3 partizioni
<sabrina> nicotano,l'ho fatto ma mi dice sempre la stessa cosa
<mariafranca> qui ne vedo 4
<nicotano> mariafranca, puo' essere una partizione di ripristino o con tools del produttore
<paolaccio> jester-: sembra essere tutto a posto dal router
<nicotano> sabrina, ti dice anche di disabilitare repo non ufficiali
<sabrina> mmm, e come dovrei fare a capire quali sono e come fare?
<nicotano> mariafranca, gparted e posta su imagebin
<jester-> paolaccio: dai ifconfig in un pc linux che non si collega
<nicotano> !imagebin  | mariafranca
<ubot-it> mariafranca: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<paolaccio> dove
<jester-> paolaccio: e che sia collegato a filo
<jester-> paolaccio: intel terminale
<Momy985> ma all'avvio di ubuntu mi dice ancora: l'unità disco per /dos non è ancora pronta o non è disponibile
<mariafranca> nicotano, dovei fare un print screen
<jester-> e vedi se c'è etho con intet adrees assegnato
<jester-> eth0
<nicotano> mariafranca, già usa accessori schermata
<Momy985> attendere ancora oppure premere s per sltare il montaggio o m per il ripristino manuale
<jester-> o tasto print
<sabrina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581707/ nicotano, questo è il risultato del comando di prima
<Momy985> come faccio a farlo riconoscere come ntfs e stop per entrambi gli os
<Momy985> ?
<paolaccio> jester-: sembra tutto ok
<jester-> paolaccio: ping 192.168.1.1
<mariafranca> nicotano, ok
<nicotano> sabrina,  sudo dpkg --configure -a  forse aggiusta
<mariafranca> nicotano, http://imagebin.org/143549
<nicotano> mariafranca, gparted
<paolaccio> jester-: 1.20 ms
<paolaccio> di media
<sabrina> nicotano, non gli fa nè caldo nè freddo:(
<jester-> mariafranca: fa vedere dpkg-divert --list
<pozzi> ciao
<Momy985> nicotano?
<jester-> paolaccio: pinga, dai ping libero.it
<mariafranca> nicotano, poi ho fatto questo: http://imagebin.org/143551
<mariafranca> nicotano, lo faccio subito
<nicotano> Momy985, hai creato una partizione per i dati ? rileva uuid e metti una riga in fstab per il mount cre prima un punto di montaggio in /mnt
<nicotano> crea*
<mariafranca> nicotano, ecco http://pastie.org/1683482
<paolaccio> jester-: sempre da terminale?
<jester-> yess
<Momy985> una partizione da condividere per entrambi gli os non ho fatto /home
<nicotano> mariafranca, veramente avevo chiesto la schermata di gparted :)  dai anche sudo fdisk -l
<paolaccio> jester-: "unknow host libero.it"
<Momy985> scusami ma sono niubbo con ubuntu, dici da terminale? quali comandi uso? grazie
<nicotano> Momy985, non ho capito cosa devi fare
<mariafranca> nicotano, quella di prima. ecco http://pastie.org/1683482
<Momy985> eliminare l'errore all'avvio che ho scritto prima
<nicotano> mariafranca,  schermata di gparted  e  sudo fdisk -l
<Momy985> se proseguo con S viene caricato ubuntu tranquillamente ma rompe sto errore
<jester-> paolaccio: ping 74.125.232.116
<pozzi> scusate
<pozzi> qualcuno conosce un programma per sincronizzare l'ipod
<nicotano> Momy985, prosegui con s per fare cosa ? per creare la parti
<pozzi> su ubuntu?
<nicotano> zione
<mariafranca> nicotano, si allora fdisk -l è inserito nella prima immagine  inviata, come commento: http://imagebin.org/143549
<nicotano> !ipod
<ubot-it> ipod is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ipod
<pozzi> grazie ano
<paolaccio> jester-: destination host unreachable
<jester-> paolaccio: resetta il router
<Momy985> l'avviso mi viene dato all'avvio del pc con ubuntu
<jester-> da qualche parte c'è il buchino
<paolaccio> jester-: ci vediamo tra 1 minuto
<Momy985> sente ancora la partizione /dos ma non pronta
<mariafranca> nicotano, Gparted lo stoinstallando
<nicotano> mariafranca, sda6 va bene se leggi fdisk capisci
<nicotano> mariafranca, sda2 è una estesa con dentro le logiche sda5 swap e sda6
<nicotano> da 1 a 4 sono primarie
<pozzi> nicotano, scusa. se volessi installare gtkpod, è la stessa identica cosa fare apt-get install gtkpod o usare il software center?
<pozzi> se no cosa cambia?
<nicotano> tu hai creato 1 primaria e 1 estesa
<nicotano> sda2 con dentro le logiche sda5 e sda6 chiaro
<M_> jester-: rieccomi
<jester-> M_: sei paolozzo?
<nicotano> pozzi, è uguale basta che sia nei repo
<M_> jester-: sono paolaccio
<jester-> M_ alura?
<pozzi> cosa vuol dire nei repo?
<nicotano> !repo | pozzi3.
<ubot-it> pozzi3.: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<M_> jester-: sempre uguale
<nicotano> !repo | pozzi
<ubot-it> pozzi: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<mariafranca> nicotano, gparted: http://imagebin.org/143557
<pozzi> va bene grazie
<jester-> m_ allora, ifconfig vede eth0 con indirizzo inet assegnato?
<nicotano> mariafranca,  hai letto prima ? va bene   sda2 è una estesa con dentro le logiche sda5 swap e sda6
<jester-> M_: tipo indirizzo inet:192.168.1.4
<pozzi> nicotano, quindi per farla breve il software center cerca nei repo?
<nicotano> già
<pozzi> e anche apt get
<pozzi> ?
<nicotano> ovvio
<pozzi> quindi se il comando apt get funziona deve per forza essere
<pozzi> anche nel center
<pozzi> sono veramente un grande
<attemptD> 7+
<pozzi> so piu linux di tutti voi messi assieme
<jester-> pozzi: se ti vede canonical ti assume subito
<jester-> M_: ?????
<pozzi> chi è tipo il bil gates di linux?
<jester-> yess e paga bene
<M_> jester5-: ero in bagno scusa
<pozzi> ah per forza paga bene
<jester-> M_:  ifconfig vede eth0 con indirizzo inet assegnato?
<pozzi> ha un fracco di soldi
<jester-> M_: tipo indirizzo inet:192.168.1.4
<pozzi> ce lo mette nel culo a tutti con un sistema operativo
<pozzi> decisamente sopravvalutato
<pozzi> che è solo una moda
<jester-> pozzi: a caval donato non si guarda in bocca
<Momy985> ecco http://imagebin.org/143558
<pozzi> hai ragione
<jester-> le vec le giuin si prende e basta
<pozzi> e stavo scherzando
<M_> jester-: non scrive assegnato, indirizzo inet 10.42.43.1
<pozzi> ascoltate mi da da oggi sto errore
<Momy985> che dici nicotano
<pozzi> quando sincronizzo sull'ipod con gtkpod
<jester-> M_: come fai ad avere un ip del genere. per forza non va, dai sudo dhclient eth0
<pozzi> il nome del file xx\yy\ii\jj non è piu valido
<pozzi> e poi non mi sincronizza
<nicotano> Momy985, non riesco a seguirti, spiega cosa devi fare
<Momy985> eliminare l'errore dell'img postata
<jester-> M_: cat /etc/network/interfaces e dimmi che c'è dentro
<Baio> Jester-: lol ciao jester nn ti dico che mi è capitato^^
<jester-> Baio: sei ancora vivo quindi tutto ok
<Baio> jester-: ho erroneamente formattato tutto l'hdd e ho appena finito di rimettere winzoz e tutti i drivers
<Baio> jester-:ahahaahaha
<Momy985> inizialmente l'avevo montato in /dos ma ho sbagliato perchè me lo vedeva solo win ho ricreato la partizione ma esce sto errore all'avvio
<Baio> jester-: meglio così adesso ho un hdd WDS migliore di quello di prima^_^
<pozzi> qualcuno ha mai usato gtkpod
<nicotano> Momy985, mi dai un riferimento di questa immagine non l'ho vista
<Baio> jester-: ora provo a mettere ubuntu a dopo ciau
<Momy985> ecco http://imagebin.org/143558
<jester-> Baio: non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere
<M_> jester-: auto lo , iface lo inet loopack
<jester-> M_:dato sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<M_> jester-: si
<jester-> M_: ifconfig e controlla l'indiriss
<nicotano> Momy985, quel messaggio ti appare al boot ?
<M_> jester-: inet 192.168.1.125
<Momy985> dopo aver scelto al boot ubuntu parte ed esce con S si avvia e tutto ok
<nicotano> Momy985, metti su pastebin  il contenuto di fstab
<jester-> M_: ping libero.it
<Momy985> cioè?
<M_> jester-: unknow host libero.it
<nicotano> Momy985, gedit /etc/fstab copia e incolla su pastebin
<nicotano> Momy985, anche l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<Momy985> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581716/
<jester-> M_: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Momy985> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581718/
<M_> jester-: file gia esistente
<jester-> M_: apri preferenze connessioni di rete
<M_> jester-: poi?
<nicotano> Momy985, gksudo gedit fstab e commenta la riga 12
<nicotano> così non viene letta
<jester-> M_: cavo
<jester-> M_: vai su eth0 e poi modifica
<jester-> M_: ipv4 e metti manuale
<jester-> M_: ci sei?
<M_> jester-: fatto
<jester-> M_: aggiungi
<M_> jester-: spara
<jester-> M_: primo tab a sinistra 192.168.1.10 secondo 255.255.255.0 terzo 192.1681.1
<jester-> M_: messo il terzo batti enter poi vai in server dns e metti 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<jester-> quindi salvi
<M_> jester-: non mi da applica
<jester-> M_ server dns 8.8.8.8, spazio 8.8.4.4
<Momy985> con gksudo gedit fstab mi esce una pagina bianca
<jester-> Momy985: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<M_> jester-, non mi fa applicare ugualmente. solo annulla
<jester-> M_: metti solo 8.8.8.8
<jester-> M_:  e controlla che di aver scritto giusto da aggiungi
<M_> jester-: uguale
<jester-> hai scritto male qualcosa
<M_> jester-: avevi sbagliato il terzo tab
<jester-> M_: il tezzo è ip rutter 192.168.1.1
<M_> jeter-: fatto e applicato
<jester-> M_: ping 192.168.1.1
<Steeler> ubuntu si blocca; vorrei attivare un log per vedere se riesce a registrare il crash per vedere cosa succede; come si fa ?
<jester-> Steeler: guarda dmesg o syslog
<Steeler> jester-,  lo scrivo nel terminale?
<jester-> Steeler: dmesg si
<M_> jester-: time=0.740 ms
<jester-> altri log li troi in /var/òog
<Momy985> sorry http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581733/
<jester-> M_: ping 74.125.232.112
<jester-> Momy985: metti u # a inizio riga 2 e salva
<M_> jester-: destination host unreachable
<jester-> M_ bella questa
<jester-> M_: sudo iptables -F
<jester-> M_: ping 74.125.232.112
<jester-> M_: sei collegato a cavo al rutter?
<gigi_> k3b e brasero non mi funzionano su ubuntu 10.10,mkisofs crash.aiuto!grazie!
<Peace-> gigi_: avvia k3b da terminale
<Peace-> poi riporta l intero errore su pastebin
<Peace-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Steeler> jester-, capisci questo?? Mar 17 19:19:33 steeler-desktop kernel: [   18.435895] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<Momy985> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581738/
<jester-> Steeler: facendo?
<Steeler> jester-,  ho aperto il file kern.log
<jester-> Steeler: si avvia l'os o no
<jester-> Momy985: devi mettere # a inizio riga 12
<jester-> Steeler: sudo touch /forcefsck
<jester-> e riavvia
<Steeler> jester-, ho dato quel comando.
<jester-> Steeler: riavvia che fa lo scandisk della partizioni
<jester-> e
<Momy985> come faccio ad editare lo stesso post?
<Steeler> jester-,  ok
<Momy985> è per motivi di sicurezza'
<jester-> Momy985: sudo gedit /etc/fstab e metti # a inizio riga 12 che vedi nel post
<jester-> Momy985: quella sotto a # /dos was bla bla
<Steeler> jester-,  eccomi
<M_> jester-:  garzie mi arrendo vado a cena
<M_> jester-: grazie mille
<gigi_> peace_:scusa puoi ripetere,mi ero allontano dal pc
<jester-> Steeler: dato ancora errore?
<Momy985> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581745/
<gigi_> peace-:puoi ripetere mi ero allontanato dal pc,grazie,ah non sono tanto esperto
<Steeler> jester-,  a quanto pare si: Mar 17 19:52:09 steeler-desktop kernel: [   36.665054] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit
<gigi_> devo avviarare k3b da terminale come super utent?
<jester-> Steeler: ma avviando cosa succede
<jester-> Steeler: fa vedere /etc/fstab
<Steeler> jester-, niente, si avvia l'os è ok, solo che spesso si blocca tutto e devo spegnere da pulsante.
<jester-> Steeler: secondo me se stacchi gli effetti guarisce
<Momy985> ok?
<Steeler> jester-,  non ho nessun effetto
<jester-> Steeler: fa vedere /etc/fstab
<jester-> Steeler: va in balla usando applicazione specifica o random
<frigOvuotO> help non sento l'audio wine eppure sualsmixer è tutto a tiro
<Steeler> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581747/
<Steeler> jester-,  si impalla random.
<gigi_> peace_:ho avviato k3b come utenete normale da shell mi da dei messaggi e poi si avvia l'interfaccia grafica...poi?
<jester-> Steeler: fa vedere cat /etc/default/grub
<Peace-> gigi_: hai gnome?
<Peace-> gigi_: o kde
<gigi_> gnome
<Peace-> ah non so
<Peace-> non ho voglia :D
<Peace-> mi sto ascoltando musica
<gigi_> ma non mi funziona nemmeno brasero e gli altri programmi di masterizzazione
<Baio> Jester-: niente ho fatto l'installazione e come prima nn mi fa poi selezionare i vari so da poter utilizzare
<jester-> gigi_: sudo adduser tuonick cdrom
<gigi_> ho cambiato anche vari masterizzatori
<gigi_> nec e il resto lg
<Steeler> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581750/  <--- forse devo modifiare il queit splash..
<Peace-> sudo k3b?
<gigi_> il problema è nato dopo aver cambiato un masterizzatore lg che non scarrellava bene ma almeno masterizzava
<gigi_> devo avviarlo come super utente k3b?
<attemptD> ma e' collegato bene?
<Peace-> gigi_: prova
<Peace-> vediamo se la va
<gigi_> ok ..un attimo di pazienza
<jester-> Steeler: commenta riga 5 e poi dai sudo update-grub che vedrai il menu e proverai a partire col penultimo kernel
<Baio> Jester-: che palle xò
<jester-> Baio: non c'è logica, facile che non ti parta sda /il primo disco)
<Steeler> jester-,  non ti seguo
<Baio> ma adesso sono uguali
<Baio> mo vedo
<Momy985> dunque
<gigi_> questi sono gli errori da shell che mi da pero si avvia:
<gigi_> gigi@luigi-K7S41:~$ sudo k3b
<gigi_> [sudo] password for gigi:
<gigi_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-gigi" is owned by uid 1002 instead of uid 0.
<gigi_> Error: "/tmp/kde-gigi" is owned by uid 1002 instead of uid 0.
<gigi_> Error: "/tmp/kde-gigi" is owned by uid 1002 instead of uid 0.
<FloodBotIt1> gigi_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Baio> Jester-: ah come lo vedo da winzoz scusa?
<jester-> Steeler: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub e #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> baio che centra winzoz
<Baio> xchè mi ha fatto partire in automatico winzoz
<gigi_> peace-:hai qualche idea?
<Baio> adesso sono su winzoz
<Baio> devo andare in live-cd di nuovo??
<jester-> Baio: quanti hd hai nel pc
<Baio> Jester-:  3 te l'ho detto
<Baio> Jester-: e stavolta il disco 0 è quello di partenza il disco dove ho l'so
<jester-> Baio: se non hai un menu popup devi andare nel bios e cambiare la sequenza
<Baio> Jester-: o l'os a dir si voglia
<gigi_> floodbotlt1-:che cosa è l'indirizzo di pastebin?scusa la mia ignoranza
<jester-> dev aprtire sda hd0
<Steeler> jester-,  si è aperta la stessa pagina di grup che ho aperto con l'editor di testo.
<Baio> Jester-: sono su gestione dischi da win7 da qui posso fare qualcosa?
<jester-> Steeler: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub e #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jester-> metti # a quella riga
<jester-> Baio:  no
<attemptD> poi salva e chiudi Steeler
<Baio> beneeeee
<Baio> Jester-: beneee come capisco qual'è dal bios??
<Steeler> jester-, attemptD  ho salvato ed ho chiuso.
<gigi_> peace-:lo stesso problema lo ho anche su un ltro hd interno al mio computer dove è installata un'altra ubuntui 10.10
<jester-> devi solo far partire il primo disco che c'è nel pc indipendentemente da cosa ci sia sopra
<jester-> Steeler: sudo update-grub e poi fa vedere dpkg | grep linux-image
<Baio> Jester-: vabbè facciamo finta che nn sappia di che parli...dal bios mi risulta come boot primario il cd poi come secondario l'hdd dove c'è il sistema operativo
<Steeler> jester-,  ceno fra poco aggiorno grub e ti faccio vedere...
<Steeler> jester-,  ceno; fra poco aggiorno grub e ti faccio vedere...
<jester-> Baio: non frega dove sta l'os ma che parta la boot il primo disco
<jester-> ne hai 3
<Baio> parte da cd il boot
<jester-> deve partire il primo riconosciuto dal bios
<jester-> Baio: frega niente del cd, deve poi partire il primo hd
<attemptD> vai dove hai i 3 dischi e cambia la sequenza di quelli.
<Baio> Jester-: si l'avevo capito xò che palle^_^
<Baio> Jester-: torno subito
<mefrio> buonasera ragazzi! Avrei bisogno di alcuni consigli sulla pacchettizzazione di una programma e sull'uploading su un ppa Launchpad....qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<jester-> mefrio: chiedi in #ubuntu-it-dev che ci sono gli specialisti
<mefrio> ok grazie jester
<gigi_> Peace-:hai qualche soluzione per k3b?ho provato varie volte a disinstallare ereinstallare ma non funziona
<jester-> gigi_: gksu k3b e prova
<gigi_> da shell avvio di nuovo k3b?
<jester-> eh
<gigi_> ok
<gigi_> jester-:si è avviato poi cosa devo fare?
<jester-> gigi_: prova a masterizzare
<gigi_> ok...pero mi ha dato anche vari errori in shell penso,comunque ora provo a masterizzare e ti faccio sapere grazie comunque
<jester-> gigi_: non curarti della shell ma che lasterizzi
<jester-> masterizzi*
<gigi_> mi pone una domanda k3b:impostazioni predefinite,salvate  o usate in precedenza?quale devo scegliere?
<jester-> gigi_: predefinite
<gigi_> ok
<gigi_> no non va
<gigi_> ecco gli errori:
<jester-> gigi_: cosa tenti di scrivere
<jester-> e su che cd
<gigi_> tento di salvare film su un dvd
<gigi_> pero se non sbaglio con i cd non  kji da problemi
<gigi_> strana cosa
<jester-> gigi_:  un sono file .avi?
<gigi_> piu file
<gigi_> pero in passato ha sempre funzionato
<gigi_> senza nessun problema
<jester-> gigi_: c'è cd multimedia m pare
<gigi_> cosa?
<jester-> gigi_: il tipo che devi sceglere
<jester-> menu tools
<jester-> o strumenti che sia
<gigi_> scusa devoi andare su strumenti e poi
<jester-> gigi_: li dentro cosa vedi
<gigi_> copia,formatta,scrivi immagine
<gigi_> ho riprovato a masterizzare
<gigi_> mi dice che non puo scrivere a 2.4x e viene ridotta ad1
<gigi_> poi bunfree abilitato
<gigi_> probabile si eè verificato un buffer underrun
<Steeler> jester-,  dpkg | grep linux-image misa che ci devo aggiungere qualcosa
<jester-> gigi_: menu strumenti, scrivi video dvd
<gigi_> infine mi dice di scegliere una velocita dis crittura inferiore
<gigi_> ok
<jester-> Steeler: si un -l dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<gigi_> jester_:cnon c'è questa voce
<gigi_> c'è solo scrivi immagine
<gigi_> forse è questo l'errore?
<jester-> gigi_: sudo apt-get install libk3b6-extracodecs k3b-data
<gigi_> ok ora provo
<jester-> gigi_: sicuro di aver una ubuntu?
<gigi_> sicuro!!!
<Baio> Jester-: di dove sei??ti voglio offrire una cena
<gigi_> almeno su qusto non ci piove
<Baio> Jester-: TI AMO!!!!!
<Baio> Jester-: problema risolto
<jester-> Baio: eh
<gigi_> pero in rete ho trovato varie persone con lo stesso problema ma senza nessuna soluzione
<Baio> Jester-: sul serio di dove sei??
<gigi_> forse è un bug?
<Baio> Jester-: ti offro una cena se stai vicino a reggio emilia
<jester-> Baio: ovest malano
<ichi_> sera a tutti
<frigOvuotO_> sera
<Steeler> jester-, si è bloccato altre 3 volte :(
<jester-> Steeler: uname -r
<ichi_> ho un problema.. non riesco a installare "gpsd"
<Baio> Jester-: milano??
<jester-> Steeler: e lspci | grep -i vga incolla pure qui
<Steeler> jester-,  2.6.35-27-generic-pae
<jester-> Baio: yess
<Steeler> jester-,  02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220] (rev a2)
<Baio> Jester-: azzo...nn è che capiti dalle parti di verona o reggio emilia x caso?
<gigi_> jester-:operazione fatta!!!poi?
<jester-> Steeler: installato il driver nvidia da gestore?
<jester-> Baio: difficile
<Steeler> jester-,  si, ma l'ho disabilitato perchè penso che mi crei problemi su you tube che forkava sul desktop.
<jester-> gigi_: incolla qui la risposta a gruops
<jester-> gigi_: incolla qui la risposta a groups
<Baio> Jester-: cmq senti se volessi configurare la tastiera logitechG19 e il mouse logitech G5 laser??
<gigi_> scusa la mia ignoranza devo invare groups da termiunale ?
<Astaruf92> ciao a tutti.. esiste un softwarino simile a ccleaner per ubuntu?
<jester-> Steeler: non ha nessun problema il nvidia cerdimi, è falsh che sulla 32 bit non va daccordo con i cookies youtube
<gigi_> igi@luigi-K7S41:~$ groups
<gigi_> gigi adm disk dialout fax cdrom floppy tape dip video plugdev fuse netdev admin
<gigi_> gigi@luigi-K7S41:~$
<gigi_> ecco fatto.va bene così?
<ichi_> mi da errori quando installo gpsd nn so xkè
<Steeler> jester-,  cmq questi blocchi erano più rari con i driver nvidia abilitato a dir la verità, ma anche se rari c'erano.
<gigi_> jester:-
<gigi_> jester-:operazione fatta.poi?
<jester-> gigi_: la finestra sotto di k3b in altre3 azioni cosa c'è
<gigi_> non ti ho capito
<gigi_> puoi essere piu semplice per piacere
<gigi_> io ho chiuso k3b
<jester-> gigi_: in k3b c'è la finestra parte inferiore cin dentro un paio di icone
<gigi_> ora lo riavvio
<Baio> mi pare
<Baio> Astaruf92: Sistema-Amministrazione-Pulitore computer
<gigi_> nouvo progetto dati,nuovo progetto cd audio,copia supporto,ulteriori azioni
<gigi_> intendi questo?
<jester-> gigi_: eh non c'è progetto video dvd?
<gigi_> no
<gigi_> ma non lo ho maoi avuto in passato
<jester-> gigi_: boh allora è buggato
<gigi_> io ho sempre avviato nuovo progetto dati per masterizzare i filmn e andava alla grande
<gigi_> hno sempre usato questo come percorso per mastyerizzare
<Astaruf92> tnx Baio
<gigi_> in genere come errore mi dava anche mkisofs crashed
<gigi_> pero ti ripeto il problema è lo stesso con brasero o con altri programmi
<gigi_> ho anche usato un altro hd con un altra ubuntu 10.10 e il problema è sempre lostesso
<gigi_> tutto è inziato con il cambio del mio masterizzatore lg
<Astaruf92> su Pulizia del computer dopo che mi ha trovato i software devo fare esegui operazioni e rimuovere i software?
<Astaruf92> i pacchetti..
<gigi_> jester-:hai qualche idea deel problema?
<gigi_> e lo stesso problema lo anche sulla mia versione kubutnu 8.04
<gigi_> sempore all'interno del mio pc
<gigi_> prima funzionava k3b e brasero ora no
<gigi_> hoi cambiato anche i cavi ide del masterizzatore ma niente
<gigi_> anche peche i dvd li vede e
<gigi_> jester:
<gigi_> jester:tu pensi che sia un bug di k3b 2.2
<gigi_> visto che ho fatto anche l'aggiornamento?
<nicola88> buonasera a tutti, finalmente sono linuxiano al 100 %, mi sono sbarazzato di windows! :-D chi mi sa dire se esiste un metodo per installare applicazioni per iphone su ubuntu?
<frigOvuotO> Il pannello ha riscontrato un problema durante il caricamento di «OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet».
<frigOvuotO> Eliminare l'applet dalla propria configurazione?
<frigOvuotO> che faccio?
<Carlin0> non eliminare
<frigOvuotO> grazie
<quentin00> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> lo fa anche a me ogni tanto :P
<frigOvuotO> non è  grave
<hk_> ubuntu su pc portatile come faccio a connetterlo in internet? la connessione è quella tradizionale no adsl
<hk_> qualcuno s acome fare?
<hk_> mi serve il comando da terminale per verificare il tipo di modem interno
<Carlin0> hk_, lshw
<hk_> mi dice ISA bridge, vendor Intel Corporation, Carlin0 sai cosa devo fare?
<letozaf_> alraC$67 carla.sella@gmail.com
<Carlin0> hk_, se avessi saputo ti avrei già risposto prima
<letozaf_> register
<hk_> glpiana non si è visto stasera?
<letozaf_> msg nickserv identify Letozaf67
<Carlin0> letozaf_, metti / davanti
<letozaf_> davanti ?
<Carlin0> esempio
<Carlin0>  /msg nickserv register pass email@io.net
<letozaf_> capito..  grazie
<Carlin0>  /msg nickserv identify pass
<Carlin0> puoi anche abbreviare /msg nickserv con /ns
<seawolf> e meglio che cambi pure la password letozaf_
<letozaf_> ok grazie
<letozaf_> certo immagino...
<Carlin0> :D
<letozaf_> sto provando non ho mai "giocato" con irc
<lm_> è un modem esterno,  che si collega tramite usb al competer
<Carlin0> lm_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem
<lm_> il mio è un modem analogico?
<Carlin0> lm_, mi hai preso per un indovino ?
<emilioF> ciao devo popolare un db, conoscete un generatore di username e pass?
<lm_> è un modem atlantis land da 56k, questo è quello che vedo scritto sul modem, è solo per sapere quale guida devo seguire, hai capito?
<enzotib> lm_: 56k è analogico
<enzotib> emilioF: generatori di password ce ne sono, di username non ne conosco
<emilioF> liste di nomi tipo vocabolari da poter fare un copia e incolla?
<lm_> ma secondo te devo andare in network manager?
<enzotib> lm_: no, non credo gestisca 56k nm, io userei wvdial
<lm_> quindi devo scrivere da terminale wvdial?
<enzotib> lm_: la guida che ti hanno segnalato che dice?
<lm_> io sono "scemo" le guide per me sono troppo difficili, le guide dovrebbero essere a prova di scemo altrimenti io non capisco, dovrebberò spiegare passo per passo
<enzotib> lm_: stacca il modem, apri un terminale e scrivi tail -f /var/log/messages, poi attacca il modem alla usb
<enzotib> lm_: metti su pastebin le ultime righe che vengono fuori
<enzotib> !pastebin | lm_
<ubot-it> lm_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lm_> enzotib io ti sto scrivendo da un altro computer, il computer dove vi è ubuntu non è in rete,
<enzotib> lm_: ok, giusto, vedi se dice qual'è la porta del modem, tipo /dev/ttyS1
<lm_> dammi il comando per vedere la porta del modem
<enzotib> lm_: ti ho spiegato prima come fare :) tail -f /var/log/messages e poi attacchi il modem
<lm_> non funziona mi da errori la tua scritta
<enzotib> scrivi male
<lm_> ok funzioona
<lm_> mi da una decina di righe
<enzotib> lm_: dopo aver attaccato il modem cerca se scrive da qualche parte /dev/qualcosa
<lm_> quindi devo ridare il comando per eseguire questa seconda verifica?
<enzotib> lm_: se l'hai già dato, devi solo attaccare il modem
<lm_> ok, quiindi stacco il modem di qua, poi attacvco il modem sotto ubuntu  e poi ? (perchè perdo la connesione con te)
<enzotib> lm_: vai di là, attacca il modem e poi dai il comando: sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<lm_> ok entro dopo
<france> qual'è il pacchetto da installare per virtualbox?
<Carlin0> france, ti consiglio di scaricare quello dal sito oracle http://www.virtualbox.org/
<lm_> enzotib, allora il primo comando funzionava, il secondo no
<lm_> sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf mi daava command not found
<lm_> il primo tail etc etc quello ha fubzionato
<enzotib> lm_: eh, infatti devi prima installare il pacchetto wvdial, non ci avevo pensato, puoi scaricarlo, da un altro pc, però
<lm_> ok lo faccio dimmi come fare
<enzotib> lm_: ubuntu 10.10?
<caos1926> salve ho dei problemi con il ripristino del grub.  In pratica dopo aver inserito il cd live dela 10.10 da terminale do 'sudo fdisk -l' per vedere su quale partizione ho montato ubuntu. presa nonta della partizione cerco di montarla con il comando mount ma dopo che do invio sembra che non succeda niente. La riga dopo non mi esce neppure piu ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<lm_> si
<lm_> WvDial-1.54.0  ?
<enzotib> lm_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/581832/
<enzotib> lm_: scarica questi files, li porti sull'altro pc e li copi in /var/cache/apt/archives (servono privilegi di root per farlo)
<enzotib> ora devo andare, ciao
<lm_> aspetta e dopo averli copiati? devo estrarli?
<lm_> enzotib e dopo averli copiati?
<lm_> un file .deb  si deve estrarlo in qualche modo?
<caos1926> e come se non si prendesse il comando
<lm_> noon riesco a copiare dentro nella cartella /var/cache/apt/archives   cosa devo fare?
<Bartoloni> lancia una finestra da admin: sudo nautilus
<lm_> Bartoloni stai parlabndo con me?
<Bartoloni> si, se non ti lascia incollare le cose usando la shell
<lm_> ok ho lanciatoe si è apert a una finestra adesso?
<Bartoloni> usala per copiare
<lm_> grazie bartoloni ho copiato. adesso i file sono in .deb, senbrano compressi devo estrarli in qualcvhe modo?
<Bartoloni> spiacente non ho seguito la conversazione
<lm_> nel senso un .deb va estratto generalmente?
<Carlin0> lm_, click sopra col destro e apri con gdebi
<lm_> gdebi non c'è
<Carlin0> che voci ti da?
<lm_> open with archive manager
<lm_> open with otherr application
<lm_> cut copy make link, rename, copi to, move to, move to trash, sendo to, extract here, properties
<Carlin0> prova altra applicazione e cerca gdebi
<lm_> non ce gdebi
<Carlin0> aspè
<Carlin0> appri un terminale e dai cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<Carlin0> poi dai ls dovresti vedere i deb .... giusto ?
<lm_> cd ora?
<Carlin0> vedi i file deb se scrivi ls ?
<lm_> sono nella cartella adesso cosa faccio?
<lm_> si
<Carlin0> ora dai sudo dpkg -i nomedelfile.deb
<lm_> Carlino su un file mi da dei problemi sull'estrazione
<jamjas> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi sa dire perchè partizionando una sd card con gparted, mi crea due partizioni che ubuntu e leopard mi riconoscono tranquillamente mentre winzozz no, cioè me ne vede solo una?
<Carlin0> jamjas,in che filesystem hai formattato le partizioni?
<jamjas> Carlin0: fat32 entrambe, ma credo che il problema dovrebbe potersi risolvere con extended al posto di primary
<Carlin0> misteri di winZ :P
<jamjas> cioè è come se leggesse come 1 disco il lettore della sd e non la sd con le sue due partizioni
<jamjas> Carlin0: sto seguendo qui http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/Bootable_SD_card, ma c'è qualche passaggio che non capisco, sotto making second partition visible on winzzoz
<Carlin0> jamjas, credevo avessi formattato in qualcosa che win non riconosce e non saprei che altro dire ...
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-18
<Guest42249> ciao ciao
<Guest42249> yes non e presente
<Guest42249> -.-
<Guest42249> nessuno???
<Guest42249> intanto aggiorno il sistema
<Guest90968> z.z.
<Shin3> \o
<eddigei> giorno
<marcello1> buongiorno a tutti! Ma per scaricare l'offlineWiki bisogna registrarsi da qualche parte? Prima lo scaricavo tranquillamente.
<marcello1> alla pagina di ooflinewiki mi si dice "non si è autorizzati a leggere questa pagina"
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<kaverik> ciao
<kaverik> ragazzi ho un problema
<glpiana> kaverik, esponi
<kaverik> root@Riemann:~# add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa Exception in thread Thread-1: Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/threading.py", line 532, in __bootstrap_inner     self.run()   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 63, in run     self.add_ppa_signing_key(self.ppa_path)   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 92, in add_ppa_signi
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> kaverik, usa pastebin per cortesia, che qui si capisce niente
<glpiana> !paste | kaverik
<ubot-it> kaverik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> kaverik, voglio però anticiparti che qui non c'è supporto per repository esterni
<rick1> ciao a tutti. ho un disco esterno usb che vedo solo da ubuntu. lo vorrei far leggere e scrivere da qualsiasi utente o altro sistema operativo. come si fa? grazie
<giordano> salve ragazzi ho avuto un problema dopo un aggiornamento /rinvio
<kaverik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581987/
<glpiana> rick1, come lo hai formattato sto disco?
<rick1> ciao glpiana fat32
<kaverik> non è un problema di rete, è un problema proprio di add-apt-repository
<glpiana> rick1, se ora è collegato, scrivi in un terminale: sudo fdisk -l          e metti su pastebin
<giordano> il net non lancia più il grub
<glpiana> !grub | giordano segui la guida per il ripristino
<ubot-it> giordano segui la guida per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> kaverik, hai provato con altri repository? tipo con medibuntu, che è ufficiale?
<kaverik> glpiana: ma quello è ufficiale, è il sw per i mac di ubuntu
<glpiana> kaverik, no, i ppa non sono ufficiali
<kaverik> no?
<attemptD> no
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> kaverik, comunque vedo che il bug è segnalato: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/737304
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 737304 in software-properties "apt-add-repository faces exception with UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe3 in position 27: ordinal not in range(128) (dup-of: 559008)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 559008 in software-properties "UnicodeDecodeError when adding a ppa with add-apt-repository" [Undecided,New]
<rick1> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/581989/ scusa ma non ricordavo l'uso del pastebin
<giordano>  pur troppo credo che il problema oltre al grub sia anche da http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/UbuntuLtsp/RisoluzioneProblemi?highlight=%28initramfs%29
<attemptD> metti il repo usando synaptic forse non da' l'errore. kaverik
<massimo18> eh
<giordano> ora sono partito con il live ma non riesco a scrivere
<glpiana> rick1, un disco da 32o giga in fat32? mi sa che è quello il problema, ma non son granchè pratico dei limiti dei filesystem. proa a formattarlo in ntfs e vedi come va
<giordano> ora sono partito con il live ma non riesco a scrivere nella mia home, come devo fare?
<rick1> glpiana, ecco perchè da win non mi fa modificare nulla
<glpiana> giordano, scusa, ma non so aiutarti. non so cosa sia Ltsp
<giordano> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<rick1> glpiana, scusami ma prima devo salvare i dati e poi... rifare filesystem ntfs?
<glpiana> rick1, io ti direi di formattarlo da windows. una volta che lo vedi funzionare attaccalo a ubuntu e vedi se a questo punto lo leggi senza problemi con entrambi i sistemi
<rick1> glpiana, ok grazie, devo sgombrarlo prima
<attemptD> rick1 si prima di formattare da win sposta i dati altrove.
<rick1> ciao attemptD e grazie glpiana
<glpiana> ciao rick1
<mikunos> Salve a tutti non riesco ancora a controllare il volume audio su ubuntu
<mikunos> il messaggio che mi esce è: Connessione non riuscita: Connessione rifiutata
<mikunos> perchè?
<glpiana> mikunos, apri un terminale e scrivi alsamixer   e dimmi se lo apre o se da errore
<mikunos> lo apre
<mikunos> correttamente
<mikunos> AlsaMixer v1.0.23
<glpiana> mikunos, da l' riesci a regolare?
<mikunos> se faccio click nell'iconcina del volume non mi fa apparire niente
<mikunos> aspe che ci provo
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> riesco a modificare i livelli di volume
<glpiana> mikunos, se clicchi sull'icona del volume le preferenze audio te le fa aprire?
<mikunos> no
<mikunos> mi appare una finestrella con Attesa una risposta dal sistema audio
<glpiana> mikunos, apri un terminale e scrivi: pulseaudio -k
<glpiana> mikunos, poi scrivi: gnome-volume-control
<mikunos> E: main.c: Terminazione del demone non riuscita: Nessun processo corrispondente
<mikunos> ** (gnome-volume-control:21318): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting..
<mikunos> ** (gnome-volume-control:21318): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting..
<mikunos> ** (gnome-volume-control:21318): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting..
<FloodBotIt1> mikunos: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> mikunos, ma usare pastebin?
<mikunos> mi sono scappati i ctrl+v
<mikunos> niente da fare
<glpiana> mikunos, ps aux | grep pulse
<mikunos> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<mikunos> mikunos 1516  0.0  0.0   4024   752 pts/4    S+   10:48   0:00 grep pulse
<glpiana> mikunos, ora scrivi: pulseaudio
<mikunos> http://codepad.org/OZxhHI8O
<glpiana> mikunos, da quando hai sto problema e in seguito a cosa si è verificato?
<mikunos> sinceramente non ho modificato niente riesco comunque ad ascoltare e vedere i video, stranissimo
<mikunos> so che tutti dicono così
<mikunos> ma credetemi
<mikunos> non ho modificato niente intenzionalmente
<mikunos> almeno
<glpiana> mikunos, scrivi: sudo service pulseaudio start
<mikunos>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<glpiana> mikunos, ora è cambiato qualcosa?
<mikunos> Attesa una risposta dal sistema audio
<mikunos> niente
<glpiana> mikunos, hai altri kernel con cui provare?
<mikunos> si ed ho già provato
<mikunos> il comportamento è identico
<glpiana> mikunos, hai fatto modifiche ad alsa-conf.base?
<mikunos> no, non so neanche come si fanno
<glpiana> mikunos, non so dirti allora. te l'ha fatto stamattina di punto in bianco?
<mikunos> si
<glpiana> mikunos, spegni il pc, attendi qualche secondo e poi riaccendilo e vedi che fa
<mikunos> già fatto, niente da fare
<mikunos> venendo dal mondo M$
<mikunos> avevo già pensato di farlo
<glpiana> mikunos, scrivi: uname -a      ed     lsb_release -a       e metti su pastebin
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/1685698
<glpiana> mikunos, se dai: sudo alsa force-reload    che fa?
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/1685698
<glpiana> mikunos, e non cambia nulla?
<mikunos> nada
<glpiana> mikunos, ridi pulseaudio -k
<glpiana> *ridai
<mikunos> E: main.c: Terminazione del demone non riuscita: Nessun processo corrispondente
<mikunos> in rosso
<glpiana> mikunos, ps aux | grep pulse
<mikunos> fatto
<mikunos> nessuna risposta
<mikunos> Attesa una risposta dal sistema audio
<glpiana> mikunos, come nessuna risposta?
<mikunos> il comando non ha emesso nessuna risposta
<glpiana> mikunos, ma hai il prompt?
<mikunos> parli della shell?
<mikunos> si certo
<mikunos> ho il prompt dei comandi
<mikunos> in attesa di comando
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> allora se dai ps  aux | grep pulse non può non darti nulla
<mikunos> ok avevo sbagliato: 24478  0.0  0.0   4024   752 pts/4    S+   11:11   0:00 grep pulse
<glpiana> mikunos, dai ancora: sudo service pulseaudio start
<mikunos>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<mikunos> Attesa una risposta dal sistema audio
<glpiana> mikunos, ls -la | grep pulse
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/1685698
<glpiana> mikunos, fai logout, passa in console con ctrl+alt+f1   e rinomina quelle due directory. poi rifai il login (per tornare a gdm premi alt+f7)
<mikunos> fatto ne ha create altre
<glpiana> mikunos, e non è cambiato nulla?
<mikunos> Attesa una risposta dal sistema audio
<mikunos> niente da fare
<mikunos> mi sa che qui è dura
<glpiana> mikunos, apri una sessione opsite e vedi se di là fa lo stesso
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> stessa cosa
<mikunos> il problema è identico glpiana
<glpiana> mikunos, non so proprio
<mikunos> neanche io
<mikunos> si può installare un mixer?
<mikunos> che controlla i volumi?
<jester-> mikunos: gnome-alsa-mixer
<ninoe_> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ninoe_> !dove e come posso trovare la guida per i canali dove si puo' anche scaricare dei file?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> ninoe_, non qui. sei off topic
<glpiana> !chat | ninoe_
<ubot-it> ninoe_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ninoe_> !!grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<SirX> utenti tiscali in canale ce ne sono?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | SirX
<ubot-it> SirX: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<SirX> volevo sapere se per la connessione con tiscali servono user e pass
<SirX> se non erro te li mandano per posta
<glpiana> !chat  | SirX
<ubot-it> SirX: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SirX> ok
<GrigioInverno> ciao a tutti
<GrigioInverno> vorrei porvi una domanda
<Davide_G> !qualcuno | GrigioInverno
<ubot-it> GrigioInverno: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<GrigioInverno> scusate, sono andato un attimo afk
<GrigioInverno> comunque, dicevo
<GrigioInverno> ho una domanda sul dual boot
<GrigioInverno> ho come sistema primario windows7, ho già creato una partizione per ubuntu e oggi vorrei metterla su
<GrigioInverno> però, dato che ultimamente ho dei problemi che mi han portato a reinstallare windows diverse volte, mi chiedevo come reagisse il boot manager
<GrigioInverno> nel senso... ho già installato 7, quando installo ubuntu immagino ci metta Grub
<Peace-> GrigioInverno: se installi ubuntu sopra winwos no problem
<GrigioInverno> dopodichè, se reinstallo 7, il boot manager che prenderà il posto vedrà ancora ubuntu?
<Peace-> GrigioInverno: il viceversa sono ravamento di bale
<makerik> ciao ragazzi ho due domandine
<makerik> come mai la mia ubuntu riconosce 2,7 GB di RAM quando ho invece 4 GB ?
<makerik> come mai ho le ventole della CPU sempre accese seppur il carico delle CPU è < 10% ?
<jester-> makerik: hai la 32 o 64bit
<makerik> 32
<makerik> ma la 32 ha limite 4 GB
<jester-> makerik: installa il kernel geniric-pae
<jester-> il normale ne vede 3 e qualcosa
<makerik> capito
<makerik> linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic-pae
<makerik> ?
<jester-> yess
<caos1926> salve, ho dei problemi con il ripristino del grub. Ho ubuntu 10.4 ed uso per il ripristino il cd live della 10.10. Ho letto dalla wiki che il primo passo e capire su quale partizione  è installato ubuntu con il comando fdisk -l. Fin qui tutto bene. il secondo passo dovrebbe essere quello di montare la partizione con 'sudo mount  /dev/sda5 /mnt. Il problema e che dando questo comando non succede niente. scomapre solo l'intestazion
<makerik> bene
<jester-> e i relativi haders
<makerik> e per le ventole ?
<jester-> anzi installa linux-image-genric-pae e linux-headers-generic-pae
<jester-> makerik: per le ventole mi sa che il tuo hw va poco daccordo con linux
<makerik> è un macbook
<makerik> ma le temperature sono < 60°
<jester-> makerik: e su un mac ci metti liunux
<jester-> spe
<makerik> ovvio
<jester-> come vaccata si
<makerik> macchè
<massimo18> -.-
<makerik> con os x le temperature giravano attorno i 70 °
<makerik> per non dirti il consumo di ram e swap dinamica
<jester-> makerik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> makerik: 70°? ma che mac hai
<makerik> macbook unibody
<jester-> makerik: ne ho uno e non fa tutto quel casino
<makerik> per la intel con una tempo max di 80° va bene
<makerik> per loro il picco "rischioso" è sopra i 100°
<makerik> figurati :D
<makerik> è anche vero che per 2 anni non ho pulito le ventole
<makerik> mi sa che è arrivata l'ora
<jester-> makerik: forse hai sminchiato qualcosa che il mio rimane freso come una rosa
<jester-> fresco*
<caos1926> salve, ho dei problemi con il ripristino del grub. Ho ubuntu 10.4 ed uso per il ripristino il cd live della 10.10. Ho letto dalla wiki che il primo passo e capire su quale partizione  è installato ubuntu con il comando fdisk -l. Fin qui tutto bene. il secondo passo dovrebbe essere quello di montare la partizione con 'sudo mount  /dev/sda5 /mnt. Il problema e che dando questo comando non succede niente. scomapre solo l'intestazion
<makerik> ok un'altra info
<jester-> caos1926: devi andare in charoot
<massimo18> makerik: ma sicuro sia apple originale?
<makerik> è possibile togliere la grafica al boot?
<makerik> massimo18: che domanda è :D
<makerik> è un macbook 5,1
<massimo18> eh
<jester-> makerik: yess it is possible
<makerik> come tolgo la grafica ?
<caos1926> scusami jester non sono tanto pratico. cosa significa devo andare in charoot?
<jester-> makerik: veramente, fallo vedere che il 5.1 non fa tutto quel casino che hai descritto anzi sacalda un filo in piu con linux
<makerik> jester-: ma guarda che 57° rispetto i 70° su os x
<makerik> sono una meraviglia
<makerik> :D
<jester-> caos1926: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> makerik: se ti fidi dell'applet si
<jester-> prova a metterci le uova che induriscono con linux
<jester-> è come nano che dice che la crisi non c'è
<caos1926> scusa l'ignoranza ma sulla guida la charoot è il passo 4 io invece mi fermo al passo 2
<makerik> jester-: provo a resettere la SMC
<makerik> Fans The computer's fans run at high speed although the computer is not experiencing heavy usage and is properly ventilated.
<makerik> speriam ! :)
<jester-> caos1926: devi seguire tutti i passaggi  quello per /boot escluso
<jester-> makerik: sta bassa per il fatto che la ventola gira sempre a palle ma se tocchi angolo superiore sinostrao scotta con linux
<jester-> sinistro*
<caos1926> sto cercando di seguire tutti i passaggi ma arrivato al passo 2 non succede piu niente scompare la riga di intestazione nel terminale
<GrigioInverno> uff, son crashato
<jester-> caos1926: vai avanti
<makerik> jester-: su osx scottava di più
<jester-> caos1926: fino a chroot /dev/sticass
<makerik> visto che stava sui 70°
<GrigioInverno> dicevo... ho già installato 7, quando installo ubuntu immagino ci metta Grub - dopodichè, se reinstallo 7, il boot manager che prenderà il posto vedrà ancora ubuntu?
<makerik> jester-: come posso togliere la grafica al boot ? Voglio l'old style da slackware :)
<jester-> makerik: mah avevo provato per curiosità ma non ha retto il confronto
<jester-> makerik: devi togliere da /etc/default/grub  "quit splash e mettere solo ""
<GrigioInverno> qualcuno sa aiutarmi? D:
<makerik> jester-: grazie :)
<makerik> a tra poco
<panda> GrigioInverno: windows riconosce e ammette solo se stesso
<jester-> makerik: poi sudo update-grub
<jester-> GrigioInverno: seveen seghra grub che ripristinerai da cdlive
<caos1926> ho fatto tutti i passaggi. è che quando do un comando non succede niente nel senso mi sembra di scrivere un file di testo
<panda> GrigioInverno: se vuoi in windows qualcosa che faccia avviare linux al boot puoi installare software tipo easybcd
<jester-> caos1926: riavvia la live che ti faccio la pappa
<caos1926> ok riavvio
<GrigioInverno> come lo ripristino da cd live jester- ùùùùùù'
<jester-> GrigioInverno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<makerik> jester-: ok il resent della SMC sembra aver funzionato :)
<makerik> *reset
<caos1926> ho riavviato. La pappa eè pronta?
<jester-> caos1926: su quale partizione sta ubuntu
<caos1926> ha quanto ho capito sda/sdv5
<jester-> caos1926: sudo fdisk -l metti nel paste
<makerik> un'ultima domanda, dovrei impostare 2 cose su grub: il timeout a 15 sec in modo da poter gestire + kernel e passare vga=791 all'immagine del kernel da bootare. Da dove sistemo ?
<jester-> makerik: edita /etc/default/grub
<caos1926> come faccio per mandarti il risultato?
<jester-> !paste | caos1926
<ubot-it> caos1926: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<caos1926> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582074/
<jester-> caos1926: copia incolla quello che ti scrivo nel terminale
<jester-> caos1926: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<jester-> caos1926: quando fatto fischia
<caos1926> uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jester-> caos1926: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<caos1926> ma non mi ha restituito niente il comando di prima
<jester-> caos1926: fai e basta
<caos1926> uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jester-> caos1926: dato il secondo?
<caos1926> si
<jester-> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jester-> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jester-> sudo chroot /mnt
<caos1926> uiiiiiiiiiiii
<jester-> caos1926: quando vedi prompt # fischia
<caos1926> ok
<jester-> caos1926: hai #?
<caos1926> no
<jester-> dai tutti i comandi per bene
<caos1926> ho copiato e incollato
<jester-> sei arrivato a sudo chroot /mnt
<caos1926> si
<jester-> e non hai # al posto di $ nel terminale?
<caos1926> niente
<caos1926> non ho neppure un dollaro
<jester-> caos1926: prendi per u culo?
<caos1926> se vuoi ti mando la schermata
<jester-> s imanda
<caos1926> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582077/
<jester-> caos1926: fa vedere il prompt del terminale
<jester-> caos1926: questo jester@ubuntu:~$
<caos1926> non c'è
<jester-> ma va non c'è
<caos1926> scompare dopo che ho dato 'sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt'
<jester-> caos1926: ma li hai dati uno per volta i comandi?
<caos1926> si
<jester-> dici cazzate, non scompare niente se fai giusto
<jester-> dato il primo se non hai il prompt come li dai gli altri
<caos1926> per questo ti dicevo che mi sembrava di scrivere un file di testo
<caos1926> copio incollo il comando e do invio
<caos1926> e mi scompare il promt
<caos1926> perche dovrei dirti cazzate?
<jester-> caos1926: se dopo il primo comando o torna la prompt o da errore e ci torna comunque
<jester-> se non lo fa hai fatto qualche vaccata
<jester-> che cazzo di live stai usando
<caos1926> 10.10
<caos1926> l'ho scaricata dal sito di ubuntu
<jester-> caos1926: stessi bit del sistema installato?
<caos1926> penso di si
<caos1926> apse che controllo
<jester-> pensi
<caos1926> si
<caos1926> ne sono certo
<caos1926> solo a me poteva capitare una cosa del genere
<caos1926> mi sa che mi tocca reinstallare vero?
<jester-> caos1926: prendi una live coi bit dell'os installato
<caos1926> come faccio a vedere quella che ho scaricato quanti bit è?
<jester-> caos1926: i386 è 32 amd64 è 64
<caos1926> a me e i386 e l'0s e 32 bit
<caos1926> devo reinstallare vero?
<caos1926> il fatto e che quando scelgo ubuntu dal grub non parte e non mi da nemmeno messaggi di errore. Windows non l'ho reinstallato quindi penso che il mio non sia nemmeno un problema di grub.  e se provo con fsck?
<NightSilent> salve, ma dove viene salvata la chiave privata gpg?
<nicotano> salve
<makerik> oh finalmente ho finito :D
<makerik> se la power suspend funzionasse decentemente
<makerik> sarebbe perfetto ma ok
<makerik> :D
<ale_> salve a tutti
<ale_> ho installato una stampante multifunzione, le scanzioni le fa ma non stampa come posso risolvere?
<roger_> Ciao ragazzi!
<francesco_> buon pomeriggio
<francesco_> cerco aiuto
<nicotano> ale_, menu sistema amministrazione stampa aggiungi nuova stampante con la stampante accesa
<nicotano> !aiuto |  francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ale_> nicotano, provo
<ale_> nicotano, la stampante c'e' è aggiunta
<roger_> Ho un vecchio Pentium III AMD con 256 Mb di ram. Vorrei installare Ubuntu 10.10. E' possibile o devo cercare qualche altra versione?
<francesco_> sto tentando si commutare un file rpm in deb per poterlo installare in quanto devo avviare ultima versione del java per aprire il programma dell'agenzia delle entrate
<nicotano> ale_, è impostata come stampante di default ?
<ale_> nicotano, si
<francesco_> ho scaricato il programma indicato
<Holden> roger_, "Pentium III AMD"? xD
<francesco_> ma non ricordo come si fa ad andare su scrivania da terminale
<nicotano> ale_,  guarda nelle proprietà guarda se il driver impostato corrisponde alla stampante
<ale_> nicotano, mi da errore quando provo a stampare
<roger_> processore 1200
<nicotano> francesco_, cd  Scrivania
<francesco_> ok
<nicotano> ale_, che errore,  forse  non c'è inchiostro
<ale_> nicotano, è nuova
<nicotano> ale_, dici che errore
<ale_> nicotano, dice che nn può stampare e basta
<ale_> asp riprovo
<ale_> nicotano, sto usando i drivers hplip
<nicotano> ale_, apri firefox e nella barra indirizzi scrivi localhost:631 e dai invio
<ale_> nicotano, ci sono ora?
<nicotano> ale_, scheda stampanti
<ale_> nicotano, ci sono
<nicotano> nome coda indicato a sinistra deve corrispondere alla tua stampante
<francesco_> domanda il pacchetto in questione è così riportato
<francesco_> file:///home/francesco/Scrivania/jre-6u24-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<nicotano> stato ti dice se è attiva
<ale_> nicotano, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582138/
<francesco_> ok
<ale_> nicotano, si corrisponde
<francesco_> mi sono portato su scrivania ma succede questo
<nicotano> ale_, vedi se c'è un altro driver senza hpijs
<ale_> nicotano, da dove?
<francesco_> Paste from francesco at Fri, 18 Mar 2011 16:02:24 -0600
<nicotano> ale_, rimuovi quella stampante e ne installi un'altra e vedi se hai un altro diver disponibile e poi riavvia
<francesco_> cosa sbaglio?
<ale_> nicotano, Grazie mille ora funziona
<ale_> nicotano, anche se nn ho riavviato
<nicotano> francesco_,  hai provato con   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin se ti serve solo il plugin per firefox ?
<nicotano> ale_,  ok :)
<ale_> nicotano, sei stato gentilissimo ciau!
<nicotano> ciao ale_
<francesco_> mi serve java per installare il programma unico 2010 agenzia entrate
<francesco_> il file è sulla mia scrivania ma il terminale è messo così?
<jester-> francesco_: ABILITA i repo partner e installa sun-java6-plugin
<jester-> non serve nessun file capocchia per mettere java
<francesco_> Paste from francesco at Fri, 18 Mar 2011 16:08:00 +0000
<francesco_> e come faccio???
<jester-> francesco_: apri synaptic
<francesco_> synapitc sarebbe gestore pacchetti?
<jester-> eh
<francesco_> ok
<francesco_> faTTO
<jester-> impostazioni/repository
<jester-> francesco_: altro software e metti la spunta a partenr di canonical
<francesco_> io ho solo applicazioni risorse e sistema
<francesco_> fatto
<jester-> francesco_: pigia aggiorna
<jester-> francesco_: pigia cerca e mettilo per nome. quindi scrivi sun-java
<jester-> francesco_: installa sun-java6plugin
<francesco_> fatto
<jester-> sun-java6-plugin  si prende il resto per dioendenza
<jester-> dipendenza*
<jester-> francesco_: dopo di che prova a farti la denuncia redditi
<francesco_> sun java plug in non lo trovo
<jester-> francesco_: hai abilitato il repo?
<jester-> francesco_: e hai pigiato il bottone ricarica?
<francesco_> da ubuntu software center
<francesco_> vado su ricerca
<francesco_> e trovo molti pacchetti java
<jester-> francesco_: che centra la vaccata center
<jester-> francesco_: apri gestore pacchetti
<francesco_> o scusa
<francesco_> fatto
<jester-> inpostazioni-->repository-->altro software
<jester-> abilita i partners canonical
<jester-> fai ricarica e cerca
<francesco_> e come si fa?
<jester-> francesco_: <jester-> inpostazioni-->repository-->altro software
<jester-> ci sei?
<francesco_> si
<jester-> messa la spunta su partenrs di canonical?
<francesco_> fatto
<jester-> francesco_: chiudi
<jester-> francesco_: lo vedi il primo bottone col circoletto e con scritto aggiorna?
<francesco_> si fatto e sto aggiornando
<jester-> francesco_: pigia cerca (non ricercaveloce) metti pen nove e scrivici sun-java
<jester-> per nome*
<francesco_> ok
<francesco_> ma esistono molti sun-java
<jester-> francesco_: se non leggi quello che ti scrive e costringi a riscrivere le stesse cose piu volte è un ottimo sistema per farsi poi ignorare
<francesco_> ok
<francesco_> fatto
<francesco_> sono tornato su
<jester-> <jester-> francesco_: installa sun-java6-plugin
<francesco_> scusami
<francesco_> fatto
<francesco_> sto applicando
<Marcofe> ragazzi scusate, mi chiedevo come faccio a "smontare" una cam? in pratica ho attaccato un philps cam e adesso staccandola fisicamente non riesco a rimuovere video0
<francesco_> speriamo bene
<jester-> Marcofe: mica fa danni
<Marcofe> jester-  certo che non fa danni, ma vorrei rimuoverla perchè la devo usare e non posso usarla...
<jester-> Marcofe: cioè?
<Marcofe> il video0 è occupato da una cam che non è connessa
<Marcofe> jester-
<Marcofe> ho connesso la cam
<Marcofe> ho provato un programma
<Marcofe> l'ho sconnessa
<jester-> Marcofe: se la riattacchi o riusa video0 o crea un video1
<Marcofe> non crea nulla
<Marcofe> perchè per lui la cam è ancora connessa, ma fisicamente è sconnessa...è un bug che c'è nel modulo pwc -_-
<Marcofe> che pi...z
<francesco_> come faccio a salvare questa rete
<jester-> Marcofe: smonta e rimonta il modulo
<francesco_> su xchat
<Marcofe> sapete mica il comando che mi dice quale prg usa un determinato dispositivo?
<Marcofe> jester-
<Marcofe> non riesco a smontarlo
<Marcofe> perchè è in uso
<Marcofe> dalla stessa cam :D
<FloodBotIt1> Marcofe: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Marcofe> che è sconnessa :D
<Marcofe> FloodBotIt1 caro bot è il mio modo di parlare.
<jester-> Marcofe: sudo rmmod -f pwc
<Marcofe> giò provato ma: ERROR: Removing 'pwc': Resource temporarily unavailable
<jester-> Marcofe: riavvia allota
<jester-> allora*
<Marcofe> mi tocca riavviare..du palle..
<Marcofe> scusa il termine
<Marcofe> jester- devo ammettere che sei sempre molto gentile
<Marcofe> grazie :)
<francesco_> grazie jester sei stato molto gentile sto provando ad installare poi compilero la dichiarazione l ho già fatto l'anno scorso con ubuntu senza problemi.
<jester-> francesco_: mi ricordo che andava il programma
<francesco_> si era apposto perfetto
<francesco_> il sono luca
<francesco_> chatto dal computer di mio padre anche lui con fatica è passato a ubuntu
<francescom> ciao a tutti.... ho appena scaricato xchat... qualcuno mi può spiegare come fare per scaricare?! grazie!
<Peace-> francescom: scaricare cosa?
<francescom> mmmm
<francescom> film, muisca...
<nicotano> ! copyright  | francesco_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'copyright'
<jester-> !xchat | francescom ma per scaricare hai sbagliato canale
<ubot-it> francescom ma per scaricare hai sbagliato canale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<francescom> ah ok! grazie!
<francesco_> miseriaccia apre le due finistre iniziali ma poi il programma della dichiarazione non parte  che bastardi
<francesco_> maledetto bill
<jester-> francesco_: sul sito c'è mica la versione linux?
<francesco_> si
<jester-> sito agenzia delle inculate
<francesco_> però scarica solo la versione rpm.bin
<francesco_> jester
<jester-> eppure c'erano i deb
<francesco_> ora sono spariti
<francesco_> tramite il comando alien posso convertire  rpm in deb
<francesco_> se dici alla comunità cosa vuoi scarica forze ti potranno aiutare
<jester-> francesco_: http://www.lffl.org/2010/04/installare-java-su-ubuntu-1004-lucid.html
<jester-> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,383266.0.html
<francesco_> proviamo così
<jester-> http://www.ilbloggatore.com/2010-10-28/ubuntu-installiamo-uniconline-pf-2010-software-per-la-dichiarazione-dei-redditi/ù
<jester-> francesco_: se è un file java lo devi lanciare da terminale con apposita stringa
<francesco_> Paste from francesco at Fri, 18 Mar 2011 16:55:42 -0600
<francesco_> questo è quello che è successo
<francesco_> ma la finestra blu non è apparsa
<francesco_> perchè???
<francesco_> puoi dirmelo il file per favore io ho seguito le indicazioni.
<francesco_> ho provato a mandare il file jnpl apre le prime due finestre benvenuto e avanti e poi non appare niente.
<francesco_> mi riferisco al link dell agenzia delle entrate
<francesco_> jester ci sei???
<jester-> francesco_: eh
<jester-> francesco_: dammi il link
<lp_> ciao ho configurato su ubuntu 2 utenti, che chiamo A e B. se io accendo l'utente A e faccio partire un download lungo, posso passare all'utente B senza perdere il download?
<francesco__> non lo so
<jester-> lp_: bella domanda
<francesco__> jestet non ho risolto
<francesco__> ma grazie lo stesso maledetto bill gate
<lp_> le domande servono per essere risolte!
<lp_> e tu puoi farcela
<dshgfdsg> bella ci sta un gioco di skate per sto schifo di ubuntu
<dshgfdsg> ?
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<giordano> sera a tutti, ho istallato ubuntu 10.10 su netbook , la nuova schermata non mi fa capire dove si trova l'hd esterno
<dshgfdsg> ci staaaa ???????????????????
<enzotib> giordano: da terminale, mount senza opzioni, e ti dice ogni partizione dov'è montata
<giordano> ok, ma lateralmente compare una barra con tante icone, sono andato dove fa vedere i documenti, ma non visualizzava l'unità esterna, devo inserire io qualcosa ho c'è un altra icona?
<enzotib> giordano, ho usato poco la netbook, e non ricordo
<salvatore> sd 4:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery (aiuto!!!)
<salvatore> ciao a tutti :(
<enzotib> giordano, se riesci a navigare nel filesystem, è sufficiente che vai in /media e lì troverai una dir con la partizione del disco esterno
<giordano> ok con calma in quanto l' appena data a mio nipote era solo per trovarmi preparato, grazie a tutti sempre disponibili.
<enzotib> salvatore, spiega meglio, cosa hai fatto e cosa è successo
<salvatore> non legge la micro sd
<salvatore> il lettore scheda non me la legge
<salvatore> quello è l'errore
<enzotib> salvatore, com'è formattata?
<salvatore> non ne ho idea
<salvatore> non me la legge con gparted!!!
<salvatore> nn so come formattarla visto che gparted non la legge!
<enzotib> salvatore, con cosa l'hai usata in precedenza? telefono, fotocamera, altro pc?
<salvatore> un lettore mp3
<salvatore> è stato quello a sballarla
<enzotib> salvatore, se non ci tieni sopra niente di importante, possiamo provare a formattarla
<salvatore> OK!
<salvatore> è quello che voglio fare, dammi na mano! perfavore
<enzotib> salvatore, sudo fdisk -l
<salvatore> ok
<enzotib> salvatore, metti l'output del comando su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | salvatore
<ubot-it> salvatore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<salvatore> nn la legge *.*
<salvatore> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582173/
<salvatore> non la legge, si sarà rotta?
<salvatore> *.*
<enzotib> salvatore, togli la sd, poi la inserisci, aspetti una decina di secondi ed esegui il comando dmesg, e mi copi su pastebin l'ultima quindicina di righe
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582177/
<salvatore> cmq era l'avevo già fatto era l'errore che ti avevo postato all'inizio
<salvatore> per quello nn so che fare
<enzotib> salvatore, ma l'hai tolta e rimessa? dai numeri in parentesi quadre che indicano il tempo, non si direbbe
<salvatore> enzotib,  ne vuoi una con sd inserita e uno senza?
<enzotib> salvatore, no, devi toglierla, poi rimetterla ed eseguire il comando
<salvatore> è quello che ho fatto, quando tempo da quando la tolgo la devo rimettere?
<enzotib> salvatore, anche subito, solo prima di dare il comando aspetti una decina di secondi
<salvatore> messa adesso
<salvatore> aspetto
<salvatore> lo sto dando
<makerik> Ragazzi un consiglio: la cpu è sempre sui 56° e la fan a 6188 RPM. Cosa posso fare? Perché la ventola è sempre accesa :\
<salvatore> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582179/
<enzotib> salvatore, c'è qualcosa che non va, tail -15 /var/log/messages
<salvatore> e che faccio?
<enzotib> salvatore, fai il comando che ti ho dato
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582182/
<enzotib> salvatore, com'è che non risulta niente dopo le 18.19?
<salvatore> enzotib, non lo so
<salvatore> te lo posso rifare
<enzotib> salvatore, ok, prova a riavviare, non inserire la sd, e torna qui
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> riavvio a tra poco
<salvatore> enzotib, fatto sd non è inseritas
<enzotib> salvatore, ok, inseriscila, aspetta un pochino, poi dmesg
<salvatore> ok
<onebitxajax> nuovo aggiornamento kernel oggi??
<salvatore> enzotib,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582187/
<enzotib> salvatore, tu la metti in un lettore di schede esterno?
<salvatore> no interno
<enzotib> salvatore, non so aiutarti oltre
<salvatore> :8
<salvatore> :(
<salvatore> nn capisco perchè se la metto dentro apperecchi come cell, etc funziona
<salvatore> mentre qua no!
<salvatore> nn è un sdhc
<salvatore> è un sd e basta
<salvatore> una microsd
<salvatore> nel lettore c sta con adattatore
<enzotib> magari è l'adattatore che non va
<salvatore> potrebbe essere
<lp_> come faccio  a installare openoffice o libre office 3.3?
<enzotib> lp_, non è installato di default su ubuntu?
<lp_> su ubuntu 10.04 quello che uso io c'è openoffice 3.2, adesso (da un po è uscito l'aggiornamento) e volevo aggiornarlo
<enzotib> lp_, puoi provare a vedere se c'è l'aggiornamento dei backports, che sono ufficiali, altrimenti divresti mettere dei repo esterni, e te lo sconsiglio vivamente
<lp_> backsports? puoi spiegarti?
<enzotib> lp_, e comunque anche sulla 10.10 c'è il 3.2, quindi nei backports non troveresti niente
<lp_> perchè non si aggiornano?
<lp_> ma scusa non posso fare tipo apt-get install openoffice
<enzotib> lp_, la filosofia di ubuntu è che il software si aggiorna ogni sei mesi, quando esce una versione nuova di ubuntu
<lp_> lo questo di 6 mesi ma io uso una ls
<enzotib> lp_, ma hai bisogno di qualche caratteristica specifica della nuova versione di OO che non c'è nella 3.2?
<lp_> beh sugli altri computer windows sto usando la 3.3 quindi vorrei uniformare per avere uniformità!
<enzotib> lp_, ti consiglio di lasciare perdere, quella è la versione che usa ubuntu, e cercare di mettere la 3.3 potrebbe crearti problemi
<lp_> potresti aver ragione, ma non capisco perchè non posso avere l'aggiornamento ! è fastidioso tutto questo!
<enzotib> lp_, allora, il discorso è semplice, ubuntu esce ogni sei mesi e fornisce certo software, che non cambia nel corso dei sei mesi. Se vuoi modificare qualcosa lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo, e cercandoti il modo con le tue forze
<bella> bella a tutti
<bella> sapete dirmi un gioco di skate per uuntu
<bella> ubuntu*
<bella> fuck
<lp_> come faccio a sapere l'indirizzo ip?
<snapp> fai ifconfig
<snapp> Ip_: fai ifconfig
<snapp> ciao a tutti una guida su come poter creare un dominio su ubuntu server 10.04.1 lts?
<enzotib> !ip | lp_
<ubot-it> lp_: ip is reply http://www.mioip.it , oppure da terminale digita:  wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org | sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//' o anche: wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<enzotib> lp_, ifconfig ti dà l'indirizzo della scheda, ma quello che appare all'esterno è quello del router, se ne usi uno, e per determinarlo segui quello che dice ubot-it
<lp_> enzotib ma è tutto attacato ?
<enzotib> lp_, vai su www.mioip.it e lo vedi
<lp_> aspetta ho una specie di rete, quindi volevo cononscere l'indirizzo ip di tutte i pc
<lp_> nel senso la stampante che è di rete ha un suo indirzzo, il pc che è collegato in rete avrà un altro indirizzo giusto?
<enzotib> lp_, sì, allora ifconfig da ogni pc, sulla stampante dovrai vederlo dal suo pannellino, o non so come, leggi le sue istruzioni
<lp_> ok, ci prova magari lo sai con i computer dove c'è windows?
<lp_> con ifconfig mi da nr.2 indirizzi! quale devo seguire?
<snapp> ciao a tutti una guida su come poter creare un dominio su ubuntu server 10.04.1 lts?
<lp_> enzotib, ieri sera mi stavi aiutando per configurare un modem no adsl, ti ricordi? poi sei uscito,
<enzotib> lp_, ah sì, scusami, ma dovevo andare
<enzotib> lp_, sui pc con windows usi ipconfig
<enzotib> lp_, quali sono i due indirizzi che ti dà?
<lp_> non importa, cmq volevo chiederti, sono nriuscito a copiare quei 4 file nella cartella famosa, poi sonon riuscito a installarli, poi cosa devo fare?
<lp_> risolto per l'ip ok grazie
<enzotib> lp_, per installarli basta che scrivi sudo apt-get install wvdial
<lp_> ok lho installati ,mi ha aiutato qualcun'altro, dopo cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> lp_, di norma apt-get dovrebbe scaricarli, ma se li trova già in quella dir li installa direttamente senza scaricarli
<lp_> aspetta ho fatto fatica perchè non avevo i permessi di root, dopo ho ptreso i permessi di rott e sonon riuscito a copiarli, dopo mi hanno aiutato a installarli, e sono  riuscito, !! però poi come continuo?
<enzotib> lp_, sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<lp_> manca tanto poi per far partire internet col modem?
<enzotib> questo dovrebbe trovare il modem e farti qualche domanda, tipo il numero a cui vuoi chiamare
<enzotib> lp_, poi con questo comando: sudo wdial
<enzotib> parte la connessione, il terminale in cui dài quest'ultimo comando lo lasci aperto
<enzotib> lp_, quando ti vuoi disconnettere basta che dài Control-C in quel terminale
<lp_> si ma aspetta perchè non sonon su quel computer, ! ci sonon domani pomeriggio
<enzotib> lp_, prenditi qualche appunto
<snapp> ciao a tutti una guida su come poter creare un dominio su ubuntu server 10.04.1 lts?
<lp_> fammi capire il modem ora è configurato?, quando devo andare in internet devo dare questo comando sudo wdial e quando deve smettere la connesione devo fare control c?
<lp_> quindi il terminale deve essere sempre aperto?
<enzotib> lp_, potresti anche chiuderlo se modifichi leggermente il comando
<lp_> no non complichiamoci la vita, se funziona cosi lo tengo cosi e do isstruzioni affinche facciano cosi
<lp_> enzotib eventualmente sei in line adomani pomeriggio?
<enzotib> lp_, non lo so, ma comunque se non domandi nei prossimi giorni ci sono sicuro
<lp_> le cose che mi hai detto dovrei averle fatte tutte, i file li ho scaricati li ho installati ,speriamo che sia gia tutto apposto ! grazie
<lp_> come faccio  vedere un desktop windows con visualizzatore di desktop?
<enzotib> lp_, hai vnc installato su win?
<lp_> no cosa è vnc?
<enzotib> lp_, prova con Client per Terminal Server, e come protocollo metti RDP
<lp_> stai parlando troppo difficil, aspetta posso però installarlo questo vnc?
<enzotib> lp_, funziona anche senza, win ha un suo desktop remoto
<lp_> ok dimmi cosa devo fare allora
<enzotib> lp_, da ubuntu: Applicazioni->Internet->Cliente per terminal server
<lp_> ok poi
<enzotib> lp_, metti l'indirizzo dell'altro pc con windows nella casella host
<enzotib> scusa, casella Computer
<enzotib> lp_, però non l'ho mai provato :)
<lp_> ok messo dopo?
<enzotib> lp_, appena dopo, come protocolle scegli RDP dalla lista
<lp_> messo poi?
<enzotib> lp_, metti username e password dell'altro pc
<lp_> non li ho
<lp_> quando il pc parte parte senza niente
<enzotib> lp_, eh, non so se sono necessari, prova senza
<samed87> salve buonasera vorrei condividere un'unità con un mio amico
<samed87> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<lp_> non va
<lp_> mi da errore e poi tenta di riconnetersii!
<lp_> fa niente lasciamo stare devo andare adesso ciao
<Peace-> samed87: condividere come
<Peace-> internet?
<Peace-> lan?
<roxdragon> enzotib,
<enzotib> roxdragon,
<roxdragon> come faccio a vedere se la mia cam sta su dev/video0
<roxdragon> ecc
<samed87> tipo in vpn
<Peace-> roxdragon: ls /dev | grep video
<Panaclerio_> Ho necessità di far funzionare la porta usb su wine, ma non ci riesco.
<samed87> io ho una connessione adsl e lui pure
<Peace-> samed87: gnome p kde?
<samed87> me segui peace
<samed87> no ubuntu
<Peace-> io uso kubuntu
<Peace-> boh su gnome pare che c'è bashare
<samed87> ah mmmm
<Peace-> na roba cosi
<samed87> non esistono delle guide
<samed87> su questo
<samed87> ke tu sappia
<Peace-> !bashare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bashare'
<Peace-> !internet
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'internet'
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> !indice | samed87 guarda qui son sicuro che ci sono nella sezione internet
<ubot-it> samed87 guarda qui son sicuro che ci sono nella sezione internet: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<roxdragon> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582215/ siccome ho questo, motion
<roxdragon> pero la webcam si vede a puntini e a righe verdi
<enzotib> roxdragon, non ne so niente di webcam
<roxdragon> ok
<Peace-> roxdragon: driver che non gestisce
<Peace-> o cambi driver...
<Peace-> o cippa
<Davide_G> roxdragon, con che sw usi la web cam?
<Davide_G> se usi skype guarda qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=279487.0
<RavingRabbid> Salve a tutti, con ubuntu 10.10 e una scelta tra scaricare un .deb e un .tar (sempre stesso file) quale scarico?
<attemptD> deb
<d4ni> ciao ragazzi
<d4ni> ho un problema stranissimo con ubuntu 10.10
<d4ni> ogni volta che entro su gmail o su facebook , e solo su questi siti mi crasha la connessione e per ricollegarmi devo riavviare..
<d4ni> cosa può essere?
<onebitxajax> d4ni← O,O mai sentito roba del genere sei sicuro di aver fatto di test?
<d4ni> davvero
<skashar> buonasera
<skashar> ragazzi chi mi dice che fa questo comando    . ~/.bashrc
<skashar> in particolare questo a che serve --->    ~
<go^> ~ è la directory dell'utente loggato..
<go^> quindi /home/skashar/ per esempio
<skashar> capito
<skashar> e quel punto prima?
<go^> uhm bo non mi pare un comando infatti:)
<skashar> no invece è un comando
<skashar> :(
<go^> di solito il punto (.) serve per indicare la directory corrente
<go^> ma non avrebbe senso come comando
<skashar> mica è una directory nascosta?
<skashar> può essere?
<go^> .bashrc è un file nascosto
<go^> nella directory home dell'utente, si
<skashar> e quel puntino prima cosa sarà :(
<go^> hehe
<skashar> go^,  questa scrittura       echo "source /opt/ros/diamondback/setup.bash" >> ~/.bashrc                             mi aggiunge quella riga al file bashrc giusto?
<go^> mm si
<go^> non sono molto pratico di bash
<go^> non ricordo se >> sostituisce o aggiunge
<go^> ma mi pare aggiunga
<skashar> si aggiunge :D controllato .......
<skashar> questo . ~/.bashrc non ho proprio capito che fa :(
<skashar> cioè è dato così
<skashar> lo manci nella shell e non da problemi però non so che fa
<skashar> bah
<skashar> se tolgo il puntino mi da errore
<go^> non so cosa faccia effettivamente è un comando:)
<skashar> i misteri del bash
<skashar> non mi aggingo nemmeo a googletizzare perchè non saprei cossa cercare
<go^> skashar, forse serve ad eseguire uno script bash? bu
<skashar> accingo
<go^> ahaha
<skashar> ---.-
<skashar> la shell ti fonde
<skashar> -.-
<skashar> i comandi sono dati così prima
<skashar> echo "source /opt/ros/diamondback/setup.bash" >> ~/.bashrc
<skashar> dopo
<skashar> . ~/.bashrc
<skashar> non c'è più niente
<Holden> skashar, man bash, cerca SHELL BUILTIN COMMANDS
<Holden> skashar, e guarda il primo comando
<skashar> Holden, come si cerca?
<skashar> lo devo trovare a mano nel man?
<Holden> skashar, si cerca con /
<skashar> Holden, in verità non ho capito tanto a che serve
<skashar> -.-
<jamjas> ciao a tutti, qualcuno ha idea di come mai questo winzozz di m.... non mi vede la seconda partizione su una sd card fatta con gparted, letta perfettamente da ubuntu anche da leopard?
<jamjas> ho provato a seguire qui, ma non si capisce bene, http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/Bootable_SD_card    sotto Making second partition visible for Windows
<mefrio>  buonasera ragazzi avrei bisogno di aiuto nella creazione di un pacchetto deb...c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi?
<mefrio> ho chiesto su #ubuntu-it-dev per due sere consecutive
<mefrio> ma li nessuno risponde
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi per poter regolare l'ora del ubuntu dal terminale
<esulu> che comando devo usare date?
<AND76> \o
<AND76> seraù
<AND76> sera
<AND76> esiste la possibilità di convertire un file pdf in un file xls o altro per estrapolare i dati ?
<Peace-> AND76: mmm
<Peace-> AND76: che sappia no
<AND76> \o Peace-
<Peace-> cmq prova a vedere
<Peace-> pdf2
<AND76> tu noto smanettone kde di filmati
<renzi> buonasera
<Peace-> AND76: c'è pdf2ps
<Peace-> AND76: che altro mi sa che...
<Peace-> ciccia
<AND76> e te pareva
<AND76> \o renzi
<Bartoloni> ragazzi, c'e' modo di fare un aggiornamento da 10.10 a 11.04 (cd alpha3) senza bootstrappare da cd? (qualcosa da eseguire da terminale contenuto nel cd di 11)
<Peace-> AND76: l unica cosa che puoi fare è fare a manina pdfedit
<Peace-> AND76: copia e incolla
<Peace-> su l foglio di calcolo
<Peace-> e forse forse te la cavi
<AND76> uhm
<motz> salve
<renzi> mi è capitato di dover resettare tutto ubuntu perché smanettando qua e là avevo fatto danni e mi usciva una schermata nera all'avvio. alla richiesta di id e pass mi ha identificato ma non sono riuscito comunque ad avviare il sistema. poiché voglio continuare a sperimentare su ubuntu, vorrei sapere come avviarlo in quelle condizioni , nel caso ricapitasse
<motz> su ubuntu esiste un programma installato di default che serve a vedere la televisione via DVB-T ?
<mefrio> AND76 apri il file /etc/apt/source.list e cambia tutte le voci maverick/lucid in natty...poi fai gli aggiornamenti
<AND76> no grazie
<AND76> :D
<AND76> cmq grazie mefrio
<mefrio> AND76 pergo...comunque l'unio modo per aggiornare è questo per ora
<AND76> ma aggiornare cosa?
<AND76> io sto al pdf
<AND76> era Bartoloni
<AND76> :D
<mefrio> AND76 vuoi aggiornare Ubuntu da 10.10 a 11.04 o ho capito male?
<AND76> macche è tunisino
<AND76> ops sbagòliatop scusate
<AND76> si
<mefrio> allora devi fare come dicevo io
<AND76> mefrio, era Bartoloni che vuole aggiornare
<AND76> :)
<Bartoloni> AND76, quindi solo gli update?
<AND76> embe che ne so :\
<mefrio> ah si vero...giusto! Scusate ho sbagliato
<AND76> :D
<renzi> mefrio e AND76 aiutatemi per favore... :-(
<AND76> ?
<mefrio> renzi che ti serve?
<renzi> mi è capitato di dover resettare tutto ubuntu perché smanettando qua e là avevo fatto danni e mi usciva una schermata nera all'avvio. alla richiesta di id e pass mi ha identificato ma non sono riuscito comunque ad avviare il sistema. poiché voglio continuare a sperimentare su ubuntu, vorrei sapere come avviarlo in quelle condizioni , nel caso ricapitasse
<Davide_G> prova ad entrare in modalita grafica premi ctrl alt f7
<mefrio> quando arrivi alla schermata di login fai l'accesso e poi digita startx
<renzi> oppure? (non si sa mai)
<AND76> oddio sono la persona meno indicata ma il kernel di recovery non va?
<renzi> non so a cosa ti riferisci
<AND76> a domani
<renzi> ok grazie... un'altra cosa: vorrei il font Calibri (tipico di office 2010) su openoffice. ho letto qualche guida ma le ho trovate un pò confuse. avete un metodo semplice semplice
<renzi> ?
<Davide_G> renzi, innanzi tutto devi avere il font e per aggiungerlo al sistema segui questa guida: http://guidaubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/01/06/installare-font-aggiuntivi-in-ubuntu/
<renzi> gentilissimo
<elia> sera
<elia> c'è un software che mi permette di "camuffare" la voce in tempo reale?
<elia> c'è nessuno?
<zenatan> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<elia> c'è un software che mi permette di "camuffare" la voce in tempo reale?
<zenatan> problemi con masterizzatore optiarc 7530a; digitando cdrecord -scanbus su terminale lo vedo ma quando inserisco un disco non succede nulla
<motz> https://launchpad.net/~me-tv-development/+archive/ppa
<zenatan> !supporto problemi con masterizzatore optiarc 7530a; digitando cdrecord -scanbus su terminale lo vedo ma quando inserisco un disco non succede nulla
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ezio> ciao a tutti
<zenatan> ciao ezio
<renzi> ciao a tutti, a presto e grazie
<ezio> ho messo ubuntu ad un amico, internet funzionava bene. dopo due giorni torno e non entra più in rete
<ezio> ciao zenatan
<zenatan> ezio problemi con masterizzatore optiarc 7530a; digitando cdrecord -scanbus su terminale lo vedo ma quando inserisco un disco non succede nulla
<ezio> zenaatan, sono un disperato, no0n un utente..  :)
<ezio> qualcuno sa darmi un suggerimmento?
<ezio> ubuntu ha un sacco di problemi con la connessione rete
<ezio> come mai è sparita la connessione?
<enzotib> ez
<motz> qualcuno usa me-tv?
<AndreaPP> hi does someone of you speak italian?
<AndreaPP> da poco ho installato UBuntu
<AndreaPP> ciao ragazzi
<AndreaPP> c'è qualcuno che vuole parlare un po'
<AndreaPP> ho appena installato Ubunt sul mio PC
<enzotib> !chat | AndreaPP
<ubot-it> AndreaPP: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<motz> salve
<motz> ho appena aggiunto una barretta ram da 1 Gb al mio laptob LENOVO b560 con ubuntu 10. Come faccio a verificare che la barretta venga letta correttamente?
<onebitxajax> motz: apri il monitor di systema
<onebitxajax> lo trovi sotto menu sistema->amministrazione
<motz> ok
<Claudinux> motz, oppure apri un terminale e digita free
<motz> ok
<snapp> notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-19
<lucax> mi leggi?
<lucax> furbo
<fubo69> weee ciaoooo
<lucax> ooook
<lucax> ora sai come funziona
<lucax> tu scrivi esponendo il problema
<lucax> e poi qualcuno rispondera
<fubo69> si
<lucax> solo che ora credo sia tardi
<fubo69> ok
<fubo69> devo scrivere il problema qui poi mi aiuteranno ?
<lucax> si
<fubo69> anda bene grazie preziosu
<Bartoloni> in genere in quale directory e' preferibile posizionare un software scaricato? (considerando che il software non sara' utilizzato solo dall' utente che l'ha scaricato)
<attemptD> ?
<attemptD> di solito uno scarica nella sua home.
<attemptD> poi installi.
<Bartoloni> si , ok ma la sua home.. nn e' detto che sia una location accessibile a tutti
<Bartoloni> non intendo appliaczioni che devono essre installate
<Bartoloni> che ne so..... Qemu
<attemptD> se installi di solito un programma finisce in /bin ed e' disponibile a tutti.
<attemptD> ah non installi.
<Bartoloni> quindi /bin/qemu sarebbe cmq una posiziooan standard
<Bartoloni> e' solo per non far casino e mettere applicaziuoni in posti "anomali"
<Bartoloni> (per quanto funzionanti)
<attemptD> in bin ci sono gli eseguibili di programmi installati
<attemptD> non ce lo metti tu. ci va' quando installi.
<Bartoloni> senz asubdirectory pero' :(
<Bartoloni> comparando con osx e windows...  folders: applicazioni / program files ... in linux in generale non e' definita un  folder pseicifico per subfolder contenenti applicazioni utilizzabili da ogni user?
<attemptD> mai considerato questo aspetto.
<Bartoloni> sinceraen te manco io.. in genere "cagavo" il folder da qualche parte... (tipo in root)
<attemptD> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<attemptD> forse se lo piazzi in opt. visto che sono applicazioni aggiunte opzionali. dovrebbero essere accessibili a tutti.
<Bartoloni> umhh. si sembrerebbe il posto giusto
<attemptD> leggi il wiki.
<Bartoloni> si infatti
<Bartoloni> anche /usr/bin/
<attemptD> sono opzionali anche perche' non installate.
<Bartoloni> potrebbe
<attemptD> non ho verificato se usando un altro utente /usr/bin e' accessibile. in ogni caso tratterebbesi solo di dare il permesso a quell'utente per accedervi.
<Bartoloni> grzie per le info :)
<attemptD> cartella o disco in linux e' tutto uguali. dai i permessi ed entri ovunque.
<attemptD> ovvero aggiungi l'user allo stesso gruppo e gli dai i permessi.
<attemptD> uguale* :)
<Bartoloni> umhh
<Bartoloni> nn sembra funzionare in opt...
<Bartoloni> cioe' senza dover cambiare permessi.. le applicazioni non hanno i diritti di creare file
<Bartoloni> (alemno ipotizzo una cosa simile)
<attemptD> opt e' di root non tuo ne di altri utenti mi sa.
<attemptD> e quindi.
<attemptD> metti l'altro utente che usi nello stesso gruppo dell'utente dove metti il file. e piazzalo nella home. prova un po'. ma quando li mettevi in root andavano?
<Bartoloni> no., cambiavo i permessi...
<Bartoloni> era oper evitare quello "step2
<Bartoloni> * "step"
<Bartoloni> ma possibile.. che sia obbligatori maneggiare i permessi ?
<Bartoloni> (magari si)
<Bartoloni> non so.. qualcosa sulla fiducia... come buttare le applicazioni in /bin .. tutti le usano... ma sembra un posto "troppo particolare"
<Bartoloni> per cose "non di sistema"
<attemptD> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/it/linux-basics.html
<attemptD> schiaffalo in /usr
<attemptD> dovrebbe essere disponibile a tutti gli utenti.
<Bartoloni> uhhh
<Bartoloni> provo subito
<attemptD> /usr: file e applicazioni che sono per la maggior parte disponibili a tutti gli utenti (users)
<Bartoloni> umhh
<Bartoloni> non mi lascia creare fiel dall' eseguibile... mi sa che alla fine.. "home" ... o gestion permessi :(
<attemptD> esatto.
<attemptD> ho controllato adesso. e' comunque di root. ovvero se il programma non e' installato e deve creare ovvero scrivere gli devi dare i permessi.
<attemptD> magari puoi creare tu una cartella apposta. la chiami come ti pare.
<Bartoloni> peccato :( .. ma prob e' anche giusto.. infondo e' un abuona norma per evitare che qualche ca**ne scriva qualche malware per linux
<attemptD> anche sotto root ma condivisa o con tutti i permessi aperti.
<attemptD> non c'e' dubbio. permessi in lettura e scrittura a un programma per tutti gli utenti non e' sano.
<attemptD> perlomeno si limita al gruppo. e quindi devi comunque gestire i permessi della cartella che vuoi usare. a quel punto non usi una cartella di sistema. ne usi una che crei tu.
<attemptD> avevo capito che erano diversi utenti che si loggano nello stesso pc.
<Bartoloni> sono tutti utenti del medesimo pc...
<Bartoloni> solo accesso multiutente all' avvio di ubuntu
<Bartoloni> solco che speravo che in seguito.. creando un nuovo utente ... questo potesse utilizzare un applicazione gia' presente senza bisogno che questa avesse permessi particolari
<attemptD> mettili tutti in uno stesso gruppo e dai l'accesso a quel gruppo in lettura scrittura ad una cartella apposita che crei tu.
<Bartoloni> mi sa che e' l'unica solzuione ... grazie per l'aiuto :) .. . ora mi sa che e meglio che ci dorma su :)
<Bartoloni> notte
<attemptD> una volta dati i permessi alla cartella per il gruppo quando crei un nuovo utente lo devi solo aggiungere a quel gruppo.
<Bartoloni> giagia
<attemptD> e si. notte.
<roger_> Buongiorno a tutti!..
<roger_> Dove posso trovare nel pc le foto del desktop?
<roger_> ..Vorrei schiarirne una!..^_^
<Shin3> \o
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<motz> c'è qualcuno?
<massimo18> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<motz> ho appena installato me-tv e funziona bene, solo che, quando provo a passare alla modalità "schermo intero" , il segnale televisivo si blocca. Su un post (https://bugs.launchpad.net/me-tv/+bug/699825) ho letto che potrebbe trattarsi di un problema di driver della scheda videa. Ma non sono in grado di sostituire un driver con un altro. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 699825 in me-tv "When i switch to fullscreen TV signal stops with freeze image after the top statusline disappeared after few moments" [Undecided,Invalid]
<motz> massimo18, ci sei?
<massimo18> motz: il bug è segnalato non resta che aspettare
<glpiana> ola
<esulu> we
<motz> salve
<motz> ho appena installato me-tv e funziona bene, solo che, quando provo a passare alla modalità "schermo intero" , il segnale televisivo si blocca. Su un post (https://bugs.launchpad.net/me-tv/+bug/699825) ho letto che potrebbe trattarsi di un problema di driver della scheda videa. Ma non sono in grado di sostituire un driver con un altro. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 699825 in me-tv "When i switch to fullscreen TV signal stops with freeze image after the top statusline disappeared after few moments" [Undecided,Invalid]
<massimo18> -.-
<skashar> buondì
<skashar> ragazzi come si fa per scrivere la tilde?
<massimo18> altgr+ì
<motz> tvtime non parte. dice: "mixer: can't open devuce /dev/mixer
<motz> qualche consiglio?
<motz> device*
<skashar> ok grazie massimo18
<esulu> scusatemi io vorrei installare mysql su ubuntu
<massimo18> !mysql | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<esulu> massimo18 scusami ma io ho gia sul mio pc apache e php e anche phpmyadmin
<esulu> una volta installo mysql non vanno in contrasto è vero?
<massimo18> !chat | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<motz> tvtime non parte. dice: "mixer: can't open device /dev/mixer. Qualche consiglio?
<Claudinux> !repeat | motz
<ubot-it> motz: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<motz> non ho il file /dev/mixer . è normale?
<glpiana> motz, direi di no
<glpiana> motz, se digiti alsamixer nel terminale che risponde? si apre un mixer?
<skashar> quali driver per l ATI mobility radeon x1400 ?
<motz> glpiana, sì, si apre un mixer
<motz> glpiana, ma non ho /dev/mixer
<skashar> e poi come faccio a controllare se è correttamente installata? (non ho installato alcun driver ho lasciato fare tutto a ubuntu) ...
<glpiana> skashar, se non te li propone il gestore dei driver continua a usare gli open che già hai
<skashar> vorrei capire se l'acceleratore 3D è correttamente installato
<glpiana> motz, ls /dev/mixer    non da niente?
<glpiana> skashar, allora digita in un terminale: glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> skashar, facile che tu debba installare mesa-utils
<skashar> perchè sto usando un prog di simulazione 3D che mi scatta e ho notato che mi vede solo 128mb di ram dei 256 che ha la scheda
<skashar> si confermato vede 128 mb
<glpiana> skashar, hai dato quel comando?
<glpiana> !paste | skashar
<ubot-it> skashar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> skashar, dai anche: sudo lshw -C video
<glpiana> skashar, non in query per favore. devi usare pastebin
<skashar> ok grazie
<skashar> posso incollare il link del paste quì?
<massimo18> devi
<skashar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582395/
<glpiana> skashar, ok, anche il comando che ti ho detto in seguito
<skashar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582396/
<skashar> come nome ci siamo ... :)
<skashar> come posso capire se l'acceleratore 3D funziona ... e perchè mi vede 128 mb di ram :(
<massimo18> il 3d funziona
<benefits> qualcuno mi sa dire il corrispettivo per linux di ALL PLAN?
<skashar> e per i 128 mb di ram?
<glpiana> skashar, l'accelerazione funziona, l'abbiamo appena visto con glxinfo
<massimo18> skashar: aspetta magari glpiana lo sa
<massimo18> io non ho risposta
<skashar> ok grazie :)
<skashar> quindi non devo mesa-utils
<skashar> ?
<glpiana> skashar, se hai glxinfo mesa-utils è già installato
<massimo18> benefits: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=436437.0;prev_next=next
<andrea1> non riesco ad aprire un file .rar cosa devo usare?..grazie
<skashar> ah ok ...
<skashar> glpiana,  per la ram hai qualche idea?
<skashar> è vero che ne vede 128?
<glpiana> skashar, sto guardando. ma la cosa coincide con la mia che ne ha 512  mi da come size 256
<skashar> azz
<glpiana> !rar | andrea1
<ubot-it> andrea1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FormatiProprietari#head-05a28f01b4a66c3427e63e27bd2c2b500b292a3b
<motz> glpiana, no, non dà niente , non esiste il device /dev/mixer
<glpiana> skashar, ma no vuol dire necesariamente che ne veda la metà
<motz> che cos'è l'errore di segmentazione?
<glpiana> motz, non so dirti. dov'è che ottieni errore?
<motz> glpiana, in tvtimew
<motz> glpiana, tvtime
<skashar> questo cosa significa ioport:ee00(size=256) ?
<glpiana> motz, un grave errore che fa chiudere il programma. più tecnicamente non so
<benefits> massimo18: grz miller ;) kissà se fa' le stesse cose cmq grz
<massimo18> benefits: non so dirtelo
<massimo18> -.-
<skashar> per caso sono 128 in i e 128 in o? anhe se non ho mai sentito una cosa del genere
<glpiana> skashar, non tiriamo a indvinare. sto cercando. se hai pazienza vao avanti e magari trovo qualcosa
<skashar> ok ti ringrazio ...
<skashar> scusa per l'impazienza :)
<glpiana> motz, dammi l'output di uname -a
<cip> buon giorno ragazzi
<skashar> glpiana, per questa scheda esistono anche dei driver non open? proprietari?
<moz> glpiana, Linux moz-Lenovo-B560 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<snapp> chi conosce ldap
<glpiana> skashar, se non te li propone il gestore no
<glpiana> !qualcuno | snapp
<ubot-it> snapp: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> !ldap | snapp
<ubot-it> snapp: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/openldap-server.html
<glpiana> moz, lsb_release -a
<glpiana> !paste | moz
<ubot-it> moz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<moz> glpiana, ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> moz, e perchè usi un kernel non aggironato?
<glpiana> *aggiornato
<snapp> ubot-it: ho seguito questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PrimaryDomainController#head-e0c08e2875490f36690c1df95f4d976d242b56cd
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moz> glpiana, non lo so
<moz> glpiana, come si aggiorna il kernel?+
<glpiana> moz, dpkg -l | grep  linux-image          su pastebin
<moz> glpiana, io ho installato ubuntu dalla rete
<moz> glpiana, che ne sapevo io che mi installava un kernel non aggiornato?
<snapp> ubot-it: ricevo questo errore http://pastebin.com/PMbGVKJ6
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> moz, dai il comando che ti ho detto per cortesia
<moz> glpiana, quale?
<glpiana> snapp, ubot-it è un bot, ti risponderà sempre che è solo un bot
<glpiana> moz, -.-
<glpiana> moz, leggi più sopra
<snapp> glpiana: conosci ldap
<moz> ii  linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic        2.6.35-22.33                                    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64 - ii  linux-image-generic                  2.6.35.22.23                                    Generic Linux kernel image
<glpiana> snapp, no. ti ho indicato una guida però. l'hai già letta?
<glpiana> moz, sciriv: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> *scrivi
<moz> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> moz, metti tutto su pastebin
<moz> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582405/
<glpiana> moz, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<moz> glpiana, è partito l'upgrade
<snapp> glpiana: certo che l'ho letta, ma ho riscontrato questo problema http://pastebin.com/PMbGVKJ6
<glpiana> moz, bene. quando finisce dovrai riavviare e avrai un kernel più nuovo, 2.6.35-27 credo
<lucas123> buon giorno! una domanda: è possibile installare una versione ubuntu 64 bit su un pc 32 bit?
<Aizram> :(
<massimo18> lucas123: no
<massimo18> che succede Aizram ?
<Aizram> era per la domanda sopra
<massimo18> lol
<Aizram> lucas123, il contrario è possibile
<lucas123> era un consiglio che mi è stato dato qui nel forum. comunque grazie!
<massimo18> ?
<Aizram> da chi?
<Aizram> massimo18, andiamo a leggere?
<glpiana> ?
<massimo18> cioè ti hanno detto di installare una 64 su un 32?
<lucas123> Aizram: non faccio nomi..
<Aizram> lucas123, dacci il link
<massimo18> dacci il post
<massimo18> che andiamo a leggere sul forum
<Aizram> ma no ci dai il link e noi guardiamo curiosi curiosi
<Aizram> massimo18, :P
<massimo18> :)
<lucas123> massimo18: lasciamo perdere era comunque in buona fede . . .
<Aizram> massimo18, tu che hai la linea veloce cerchi?
<massimo18> uhm lucas123 ma che intendi per forum?
<moz> glpiana, riavviare tutto il sistema? reboot?
 * Aizram non si ricorda più la pass al formum
<lucas123> massimo18: scusatemi non sono molto pratico. 1 non era massimo 18 2 era qui in chat 3 non c'è problema non vi preoccupate
<massimo18> uhm
<massimo18> !chat | lucas123
<ubot-it> lucas123: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<snapp> glpiana: riscontro questo errore:
<snapp> http://pastebin.com/PMbGVKJ6
<lucas123> ubot-t: era un problema più generale: aggiornando la ram delmio computer ubuntu ha smesso di funzionare.
 * Aizram ha ritrovato la pass
<frigOvuotO> salve
<frigOvuotO> stavo studiando con python e mi si è chiuso improvvisamente e ora non si apre
<glpiana> moz, sì, se ha finito ti avrà aggiornato anche il kernel e devi riavviare il pc
<glpiana> snapp, ti ho scritto sopra che non conosco ldap
<Davide_G> prova ad aprirlo con il terminale e vedi cosa ti dice
<moz> glpiana, ho riavviato ma i miei problemi con tvtime non si sono risolti
<glpiana> moz, dai uname -a e fa vedere
<moz> Linux moz-Lenovo-B560 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:40:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> moz, avvia il programma da terminale e metti su pastebin quello che appare a terminale
<moz__> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582411/
<glpiana> moz__, tra l'altro il mixer non è l'unic problema, visto che rimbalza anche la cam
<moz__> glpiana, esatto
<glpiana> moz__, per il video dice di cambiare device
<moz__> glpiana, ma sia mixer che cam funzionano perfettamente con altri programmi
<moz__> glpiana, ho provato con video1
<moz__> glpiana, dice che non esiste
<glpiana> does not support full size studio-quality images required by tvtime.
<glpiana> moz__, non va bene sta cam
<moz__> glpiana, ma funziona
<glpiana> moz__, come funziona? va in segmentation fault!
<moz__> glpiana, con altri programmi, come ad esempio skype, funziona bene
<glpiana> moz__, sì, va beh, ma che c'entra?
<glpiana> !info tvtime
<ubot-it> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-6.1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 687 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<glpiana> moz__, televizion dispay. che c'entra la webcam?
<moz__> glpiana, non so che c'entra
<glpiana> *display
<moz__> glpiana, ok, scusa, ho equivocato
<glpiana> moz__, http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/cards.html
<moz> la mia non c'è?
<moz> ok
<Holden> moz__ tvtime è per guardare la tv con una scheda tv analogica
<moz> ma io vorrei usare tvtime solo per vedere la tv, non per fare streaming video
<moz> per cui potrei anche non averla proprio una webcam
<glpiana> moz, ma hai una scheda tv?
<moz> glpiana, sì
<glpiana> moz, interna? usb? come?
<moz> glpiana, usb hauppage
<moz> glpiana, ma anche quella funziona
<glpiana> moz, metti lsusb su pastebin
<moz> glpiana, ho provato la scheda tv con me-tv su ubuntu e funziona
<moz> glpiana, Bus 002 Device 003: ID 2040:7070 Hauppauge Nova-T Stick 3
<glpiana> moz, e che device le attribuisce?
<moz> glpiana, e come lo scopro?
<glpiana> moz, staccala, riattaccala e scrivi: dmesg | tail             e metti su pastebin
<dominik> salve ragazzi
<dominik> un consiglio, ho un pc piu o meno con amd athlon xp 2600  e 500Mb di ram. che distro mosso mettere per averlo piu reattivo di ubuntu 10.10?
<glpiana> dominik, xubuntu per esempio
<dominik> è gnome che rallenta il sistema quindi? glpiana
<moz> glpiana, /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/input/input8
<moz> glpiana, questo?
<glpiana> dominik, non lo so cosa rallenti il tuo sstema. tu vuoi qualcosa di più scattante e io ti ho detto xubuntu
<glpiana> moz, non si può avere tutto su pastebin?
<moz> ok
<dominik> glpiana, ok, solo una piccola domanda.. con kde avevo problemi ad avviare alcune applicazioni per gnome, tipo glom. il problema non si è risolto nemmeno installando tutto il desktop gnome, dovevo per forza  terminare la sessione e loggarmi in ambiente grafico gnome. con xbuntu ho di questi problemi?
<moz> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582414/
<glpiana> dominik, non riesci ad avviarlo, cioè?
<glpiana> moz, prova a passargli quello che hai copiato sopra dopo l'opzione --device
<glpiana> dominik, se scrivi glom nel terminale che fa?
<glpiana> !paste | dominik
<ubot-it> dominik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<moz> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582414/
<dominik> installo glom, e se lo lancio non si avvia. ma non era solo glom ad avere questo problema. anche altri programmi. lancio da terminale per vedere che errore mi dava e erano problemi documentati, si dovevano creare dei collegamenti simbolici ed altro.. siccome il pc a cui è destinato il sistema non è modernissimo, voglio dare un sistema che non abbia problemi ad utilizzare i programmi nati per gnome. PS il sistema col kde non è que
<dominik> sto pc perchè non lo regge :D era un esempio , glpiana
<lp_> ls -la qualcuno mi spiega questo comando?
<glpiana> moz, ancora? l'ho già visto
<D4RkUBI_> hi dear
<glpiana> lp_, lista tutti i file con formato di long list
<D4RkUBI_> Ragazzi buongiorno!
<glpiana> lp_, man ls e guarda tu stesso le opzioni l ed a
<lp_> cosa sono i long list?
<glpiana> lp_, dai ls -a   ed ls -la e vedi la differenza
<D4RkUBI_> qualcuno mi può dare una manina con samba?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Davide_G
<ubot-it> Davide_G: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> sorry Davide_G :)
<glpiana> !qualcuno | D4RkUBI_
<ubot-it> D4RkUBI_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<D4RkUBI_> -.-
<moz> glpiana, cosa devo fare ora?
<glpiana> moz, anzi lascia stare quel device che è il telecomando
<Davide_G> grazie glpiana xD
<glpiana> <D4RkUBI_> -.- <-------------- ???
<moz> glpiana, scusami, mi sono distratto un attimo. e ora che si fa?
<glpiana> moz, non so dirti. dovresti consultare la documentazione
<moz_> capisco
<skashar> glpiana, come posso vedere se sono installati correttamente gli openGL 3D?
<glpiana> moz_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,440020.0.html garda qui
<D4RkUBI_> il Problema è questo, quando condivido una cartella  mi rilascia questo errore thit is my problem, when I try con share my folder yhis is the error «net usershare» ha restituito l'errore 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter., I have try to add a new user but the the problem is same, ho provato ad aggiungere altri utenti ma il problema persiste
<glpiana> skashar, l'abbiamo già visto prima. hai il 3d
<skashar> ok :)
<glpiana> !samba | D4RkUBI_ controlla la tua configurazione con la guida
<ubot-it> D4RkUBI_ controlla la tua configurazione con la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<skashar> allora mi sa che la mia scheda non è troppo adatta ... alle sim 3D che devo fare :(
<lp_> glpiana come faccio a fare glpiana anche io come te fai lp_,? è possibile?
<glpiana> !tab | lp_
<ubot-it> lp_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<lp_> grazie!!!
<lp_> glpiana, non ho capito ls -a e ls -la
<glpiana> lp_, hai provato a darli?
<lp_> si certo
<glpiana> lp_, e non hai notato differenze?
<lp_> in unon mi fa un elenco  e anche nellaltro mi fa l'elenco solo con meno dettagli
<glpiana> lp_, ecco, quella è l'opzione -l
<lp_> quindi posso dare anche solo l'opzione a?
<lp_> tipo ls -a
<glpiana> lp_, dipende da cosa ti serve ottenere
<lp_> ok a parte opzioni andiamo più semplicemente ls cosa serve?
<glpiana> lp_, ma sta pigliando in giro?
<glpiana> !troll | lp_
<ubot-it> lp_: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<lp_> ma che pigliare in giro? non capisco
<lp_> non sonon esperto
<glpiana> lp_, se tu digiti ls e ti lista i file, a cosa servirà mai il comando ls?
<glpiana> magari serve a listare i file?
<lp_> ho capito ma che file lista? e questo che non capisco
<moz_> glpiana, quello script non risolve il mio problema. Quell'utente avevo solo il problema dell'audio, ma riusciva a lanciare tvtime . Io invece no
<moz_> glpiana, forse puoi aiutarmi su un altro versante
<glpiana> lp_, lista i file presenti nella directory in cui ti trovi
<moz_> glpiana, me-tv mi funziona bene ma non riesco ad andare in modalità fullscreen
<glpiana> moz_, boh, se riguarda la scheda tv la vedo grama. mai avuta e mai usata
<moz_> glpiana, però qui si dice qualcosa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/me-tv/+bug/699825
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 699825 in me-tv "When i switch to fullscreen TV signal stops with freeze image after the top statusline disappeared after few moments" [Undecided,Invalid]
<moz_> glpiana, solo che non so come fare a cambiare il driver della scheda video
<glpiana> moz_, che scheda video hai?
<moz_> glpiana, boh
<glpiana> moz_, lspci | grep -i vga
<moz_> glpiana, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<glpiana> moz_, lì parlano di scheda nvidia se non ho letto male, per cui direi che non è il tuo caso
<moz_> glpiana, ah
<moz_> glpiana, e quindi?
<glpiana> e che ne so :)
<moz_> capisco
<glpiana> moz_, ma che succede se metti fullscreen?
<moz_> quindi sono bloccato con due software, non mi funziona né me-tv né tvtime
<glpiana> moz_, ma che succede se metti fullscreen?
<frea> ciao a tutti
<frea> avrei un problema con ubuntu
<lp_> glpiana, c'è una guida per come fare a spostarsi nel terminale
<D4RkUBI_> raga altri problemi con samba, ora non restituisce + l'errore, però da winzoz e lui stesso non vedo la cartella condivisa
<frea> appena riavviato le finestre non hanno piu la barra in alto
<frea> e il tasto per vedere il desktop non funziona piu
<glpiana> lp_, c'è il comando cd (change directory). non serve una guida: cd DIRECTORY    o cd /percorso/alla/directory
<frea> inoltre le finestre non vanno piu in primo piano
<frea> e non posso piu cambiare sessione di lavoro
<glpiana> frea, se fai alt+f2 ti esce la finestrella per dare il comando?
<frea> non ho provato
<glpiana> frea, nel caso scrivici: metacity --replace
<moz_> glpiana, si blocca il segnale video e il monitor rimane a metà tra fullscreen e modalità normale
<lp_> per toranre in dietr ocosa faccio?
<moz_> glpiana, adesso sto provando vlc, ultima spiaggia
<frea> ok grazie
<glpiana> lp_, per scendere di un livello: cd ..
<frea> ora provo
<glpiana> !comandi | lp_
<ubot-it> lp_: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<lp_> glpiana, faccio rm nome directory, ma non si cancella perchè?
<Stillo> Jester-: ciao sono Baio volevo ringraziarti x l'aiuto di ieri è stato preziosissimo
<Stillo> Jester-: ho risolto tutto^_^....ora nn mi resta altro da fare che imparare ad usare WINE bene x far andare i giochi^_^
<jester-> !wine | Stillo
<Stillo> adesso ho solo un piccolo problemino...come faccio a far fare ALT-TAB mentre stò a giocare??
<glpiana> lp_, perchè per le directory si usa rm -r
<Stillo> Jester-: cioè??nn ho capito xchè mi hai scritto !wine | stillo
<jester-> Stillo: il bot avrebbe dovuto darti il link alla pagina wiki
<glpiana> a dopo
<ubot-it> Stillo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Stillo> Jester-: ah sisi np la conosco infatti la stavo a leggere^^
<lp_> ma sposta nel cestino o cancella definitivamente?
<Stillo> Jester-: senti solo un consiglio...come faccio ad alt-tabbare da un gioco al desk di ubuntu?
<jester-> lp_: a terminale non sposta mai nulla nel cestino
<jester-> Stillo: cioè per minimizzare la finestra?
<Stillo> Jester-: yes my lord
<lp_> invece come faccio a tornare su di una directory?
<attemptD> con cd
<jester-> Stillo: lo fa se è previsto dal gioco ut lo fa altri no
<moz_> glpiana, vlc sembra funzionare, sto guardando un canale ed entra ed esce correttamente dalla modalità schermo intero
<moz_> glpiana, solo che non capisco come si cambiano i canali e dove sia la lista
<Stillo> Heroes of Newearth lo ha impostato
<Stillo> ma se premo ATL-TAB nn funchia
<Stillo> cioè
<Stillo> x funziare funzia
<Stillo> ma nn so il xchè mi resta la schermata del gioco, vedo il puntatore normale del desk ma nn il desk
<lp_> ultima cosa esiste una specie di tab nel terminale per selezionare i file ?
<secomoro> problema con casse usb creative, ogni volta che le scollego, perdo le impostazioni relative alle preferenze audio
<secomoro> problema con casse usb creative, ogni volta che le scollego, quando le ricollego perdo le impostazioni relative alle preferenze audio
<moz_> glpiana, vlc funziona perfettamente però capta un numero minore di canali rispetto agli altri due software (me-tv e tvtime)
<Stillo> Jester-: scusa se ti rompo di nuovo ma nn riesco a trovare il modo di far andare un gioco pre-installato sul secondo hdd in win...da terminale digito il percorso del file.exe ma nn me lo trova
<jester-> Stillo: vacci col termnale e cliccalo
<jester-> terminale*
<Stillo> eh è quello che cerco di fare ma nn riesco
<jester-> Stillo: la prtizione è montata?
<Stillo> Jester-: sisi...l'hdd è normalmente riconosciuto e vedo tutto il contenuto
<glpiana> moz_, nelle impostazioni di vlc cosa usa come device?
<enzotib> Stillo, ci sono spazi nel percorso e nel nome del file?
<Stillo> no
<Stillo> anzi si
<Stillo> spetta
<Stillo> sisi
<Stillo>    /media/Dati/Rift/RIFT Game
<Stillo> c'è lo spazio come vedi^^
<moz_> glpiana, uso dvb-t
<moz_> glpiana, ampiezza di banda: auto
<enzotib> Stillo, racchiudi tutto il path in virgolette (semplici o doppie)
<Stillo> cioè?
<glpiana> moz_, vai nelle impostazioni di vlc e guada che device usa. devi cercare una roba tipo: /dev/dvb/adapter0
<glpiana> moz_, o che comunque cominci con /dev/qualcosa
<enzotib> Stillo, cioè tipo cd "/pippo/pluto e topolino"
<moz_> glpiana, proprio /dev/dbv/adapter0
<glpiana> moz_, e hai già provato a dare tvtime --device /dev/dvb/adapter0   ?
<Stillo> MA IO TI AMO ENZO!!!
<enzotib> Stillo, non dirlo forte
<Stillo> ahah^^
<Stillo> ti vergogni??
<enzotib> dipende
<moz_> glpiana, videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/dvb/adapter0: È una directory. Il resto dell'output è uguale a prima, mixer etc.
<Stillo> enzotib: visto che ci sono...x installare le directx??
<enzotib> Stillo, in wine?
<Stillo> si
<enzotib> Stillo, prendi questo http://winetricks.org/winetricks
<enzotib> Stillo, lo salvi, gli dai +x e lo lanci
<Stillo> scusa l'ignoranza estrema...cioè?
<enzotib> Stillo, è uno script, dopo averlo salvato, esegui il comando chmod +x winetricks
<enzotib> Stillo, poi lo lanci con ./winetricks e ti propone un'interfaccia dove c'è un po' di roba (librerie, font, etc) da installare per wine
<Stillo> si ma la domanda era come lo salvo??^_^
<Stillo> sono a zero di ubuntu diciamo...
<enzotib> Stillo, esegui questo: wget http://winetricks.org/winetricks
<Stillo> okk fatto
<Stillo> adesso eseguo chmod +x winetricks?
<enzotib> sì
<Stillo> cornucopia456
<Stillo> ops scusa
<Stillo> ho errato
<massimo18> lol
<enzotib> sa di password :)
<Stillo> nono
<frigOvuotO> allora ho provato il lanci dal grub e xp funziona mentre mac che ha due voci 32 e 64 in uno mi si spegne il monitor e nell'altro si resetta.... forse perchè nella partizione del mac c'è chamaleon il quale se da bios lo faccio partire per primo non riconosce ubuntu.....
<massimo18> hehe
<Stillo> è il comando x accedere alla cartella privata dei documenti
<Stillo> con chmod +x winetricks nn mi da niente
<enzotib> Stillo, non deve
<enzotib> Stillo, ora ./winetricks
<Stillo> ah
<Stillo> fatto
<Stillo> faccio il default??
<Stillo> select the default wineprefix?
<Stillo> enzo??
<enzotib> Stillo, sì
<Stillo> poi??
<Stillo> mi appaiono mille voci^^
<enzotib> Stillo, install a windows component
<glpiana> moz_, fa vedere su pastebin
<Stillo> poi seleziono tutto quello che è directx etc?
<enzotib> Stillo, eh, non so che ti serve, vedi tu
<moz_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582434/
<moz_> glpiana, ma io mi concentrerei più su vlc, che funziona veramente bene. Vorrei solo imparare a captare più canali
<glpiana> moz_, basta che inserisci le frequenze
<Stillo> bon stà installando
<moz_> glpiana, quali frequenze? quelle di ogni singolo canale. Non saprei dove inserirle?
<glpiana> moz_, le inserisci dalla stessa scheda di prima
<moz_> glpiana, tu hai vlc installato?
<glpiana> moz_, certo
<moz_> glpiana, potresti andare su media -> apri periferica di acquisizione ?
<glpiana> ci sono già
<moz_> glpiana, l'unico parametro dubbio è "ampiezza di banda". tu che mettersti?
<massimo18> si ma se non ha la scheda tv.....
<glpiana> ma ha detto di sì. usb
<moz_> massimo18, ce l'ho
<massimo18> moz_: si tu si ma glpiana  non so se l'ha
<moz_> tant'è che in questo momento la sto vedendo la tv+
<glpiana> massimo18, e che ti frega :D
<moz_> massimo18, volevo solo mostrargli la finestra
<Stillo> grazie a Jester- e a enzotib x l'aiuto datomi in questi 2 giorni^_^
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> comunque no, non ce l'ho. l'ho detto prima
<moz_> glpiana, che ampiezza di banda metteresti per la ricerca dei canali?
<massimo18> hihi
<enzotib> Stillo, passa alla cassa
<moz_> glpiana, io ho messo "auto" e ne ha trovati solo quattro su 30
<Stillo> ahah di dove sei che se abiti vicino a reggio emilia ti offro una pizza??^_^
<jester-> Stillo: ti mandiamo coordinate bancarie per il bonifico
<Stillo> ahah
<enzotib> Stillo, purtroppo mi costerebbe di più il viaggio
<Stillo> cmq scherzi a parte x aggiornare la scheda audio mi basta andare sul sito e scaricare il tutto vero?
<enzotib> Stillo, cos'hai da aggiornare?
<Stillo> la scheda audio...anche se visto che l'audio funziona benone direi di no
<Stillo> xò x sicurezza meglio controllare
<enzotib> Stillo, se funziona lassa sta'
<Stillo> sisi meglio^^
<moz_> glpiana, ci sei? come mi consigli di fare la ricerca dei canali per un risultato più fruttuoso?
<glpiana> moz_, aspetta
<glpiana> moz_, leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,216782.0.html
<glpiana> moz_, e qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=419268.0
<glpiana> moz_, e cerca robe similari
<jester-> aloha Aizram
<moz_> glpiana, aspetto
<glpiana> moz_, cosa aspetti?
<moz_> glpiana, leggo
<secomoro> problema con casse usb creative, ogni volta che le scollego, quando le ricollego perdo le impostazioni relative alle preferenze audio
<secomoro> come posso rendere predefinite le impostazioni audio?
<secomoro> nessuno per me?
<moz_> glpiana, ma quindi ora mi tocca installare 'sto w_scan?
<glpiana> moz_, se devi usarlo
<moz_> glpiana, ma io mi domando: visto che altri software già installati su questo computer (ad es. me-tv) trovano tutti i canali che desidero, non posso esportare da lì la lista dei canali ed importarla in vlc?
<moz_> awk
<glpiana> moz_, non so risponderti
<moz_> afk
<moz_> a dopo
<lampo85> salve
<secomoro> glpiana, mi aiuti?
<glpiana> secomoro, se avessi saputo aiutarti lo avrei fatto :)
<secomoro> pensavo fossi occupato con moz
<lampo85> scusate, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come modificare la posizione dei sistemi operativi all'avvio del pc?
<glpiana> !grub | lampo85
<ubot-it> lampo85: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lampo85> grazie mille, scusate la domanda niubba è che sono nuovo, ho sempre usato windows anche detto winzoz
<enzotib> secomoro, prova con sudo alsactl store
<secomoro> enzotib, non fa nulla!
<yankee> qual è il comando per vedere le informazioni sul sistema? kernel versione cc?
<yankee> ecc?
<enzotib> yankee, kernel: uname -r, gcc: dpkg -l | grep gcc
<yankee> grazie enzotib
<secomoro> enzotib, cosa doveva fare sudo alsactl store?
<enzotib> secomoro, dovrebbe salvare le impostazioni audio correnti
<secomoro> enzotib, il problema è che quando stacchi la presa usb, la periferica (casse usb) che dovrebbe essere la predefinita, sparisce
<secomoro> come si può fare per renderla predefinita quando ricollego le casse?
<enzotib> eh beh, non può essere predefinita se non esiste
<secomoro> enzotib, chiaro! e renderla predefinita quando appare?
<enzotib> secomoro, non so, mi viene in mente un'accoppiata strana tra store restore e qualche script di udev per quando inserisci le casse, ma non saprei da dove iniziare
<secomoro> enzotib, ok fa nulla, grazie
<skashar> se voglio salvare un percorso in una variabile posso fare a=pwd ?
<eric86> salve a tutti qualcuno può aiutarmi nel configurare una cardrige wifi su linux 10?
<maddler> skashar: $PWD
<eric86> help!!!!
<maddler> eric86: cartridge?
<skashar> cioè esiste già una var di amb che lo fa?
<maddler> skashar: $PWD :)
<Peace-> skashar: a = $PWD ; echo $a
<Peace-> skashar: dai questo in terminale
<Peace-> skashar: a = $PWD ; echo $a ; b=questo non è supporto a ubuntu ma a bash ; echo $b
<skashar> ma ubuntu ha una shell bash no? :)
<Peace-> skashar: centra nulla con il supporto cmq
<Peace-> questa è programmazione
<Peace-> skashar: cmq il comando corretto
<skashar> si ma questa è una caratteristica di ubunti che salva in PWD ..
<Peace-> skashar: sarebbe questo
<Peace-> skashar: a="$PWD" ; echo $a ; b="questo non è supporto a ubuntu ma a bash" ; echo $b
<eric86> si scheda esterna per avere il wifi su un pc vecchietto!
<maddler> skashar: no $PWD e` bash, comune a tutte le distribuzioni
<maddler> eric86: che problema hai?
<skashar> ok grazie :)
<maddler> eric86: e` una scheda USB?
<maddler> skashar: cerca su google "advanced bash scripting guide"
<maddler> skashar: e` un ottimo manuale per comprendere a fondo la potenza di Bash
<eric86> no è una card bus che si mette nellaslot laterale ma non me la riconosce!
<Peace-> eric86: lspcic
<Peace-> eric86: lspci
<Peace-> eric86: hai gnome?
<eric86> scusa ma sono altamente ignorante in materia!
<skashar> ok grazie maddler
<eric86> cmq la card se vuoi vedere le specifiche è D-link AirPlus DWL-650+
<eric86> si ho gnome!
<Peace-> eric86: hai un desktop simile a questo  ?http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/19/plasma_howto-throw-ball___.gif
<Peace-> eric86: ah ok
<Peace-> eric86: allora spetta che vediamo se è supportata
<eric86> grazie!
<maddler> Peace-: si`, e` supportata
<Peace-> maddler: sicuro che driver?
<maddler> Peace-: non ricordo ma la usavo sull'altro notebook come seconda scheda...
<maddler> hmmm... mi fai venire un dubbio pero`... credo ce ne siano tipo 2 versioni
<maddler> con chipset diversi...
<Peace-> maddler: ce ene sono diverse
<Peace-> maddler: http://paste.kde.org/7637
<Peace-> eric86: http://paste.kde.org/7637
<maddler> si... mi e` venuto in mente dopo infatti...
<maddler> mi sa che solo la v1 era quella supportata
<Peace-> eric86: lspci | grep -i network
<Peace-> maddler: ho sotto tutto il database
<Peace-> maddler: non è vero
<Peace-> maddler: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/19/plasma-desktopYo1638.jpg
<maddler> Peace-: son sicuro che quando guardato io c'erano dei limiti... tanto meglio se e` cambiato
<Peace-> maddler: usa il data base
<Peace-> maddler: per la prossima volta cerca database wifi linux
<Peace-> carichi tutta la pagina e filtri
<maddler> Peace-: bookmarkato :)
<Peace-> ti trova fuori tutte le porcherie
<eric86> la mia è questa http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-AirPlus-DWL-650-Wireless-Mbps/dp/B000068UY7
<eric86> che cosa devo scaricare?
<Peace-> eric86: devi aprire un terminale
<Peace-> eric86: e darmi l output di questo comando
<Peace-> eric86: lspci | grep -i network
<Peace-> come detto mezza ora fa...
<eric86> ok asp.
<Peace-> eric86: anche questo
<Peace-> eric86:  lspcmcia
<lp_> come faccio ad aprire un file usando il terminale?
<Peace-> lp_: konqueror file.html
<Peace-> lp_: gimp nomefile
<Peace-> lp_: pirla $USER
<maddler> lp_: che file devi aprire?
<lp_> immagine
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> in kde non serve neanche specificare il programma
<lp_> Peace-, perchè pirla?
<Peace-> kde-open  nomefile
<maddler> lp_: nomeprogramma nomefile.ext
<lp_> sto usando ubuntu
<maddler> lp_: dipenda da che programma vuoi usare
<Peace-> maddler: in kde no :)
<Peace-> maddler: kde-open  nomefile
<Peace-> xD
<lp_> una semplice immagine con il visualizzatore di immagini
<eric86> http://paste.kde.org/7638/
<Peace-> eric86: ???
<Peace-> o mio dio
<maddler> lp_: puoi usare eog allora
<maddler> se usi gnome almeno
<maddler> altrimenti kde-open come dice Peace-
<eric86> http://paste.kde.org/7639/
<eric86> installo grap?
<maddler> eric86: grep non grap
<Peace-> eric86: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/19/plasma_howto-throw-ball____.gif
<Peace-> eric86: devi fare 4 robete datti
<Peace-> na mossa
<eric86> si ma con quel comando non mi viene fuori nulla!!!
<Peace-> eric86: ci sono due comandi...
<Peace-> due comandi
<Peace-> diue comandi
<Peace-> minghia
<Peace-> io quelli che usano gnome non li aiuto piu
<eric86> si e del primo ti ho postato l'esito!
<eric86> il secondo comando và solo a capo!ù
<Peace-> eric86: ma è inserita la scheda?
<Peace-> lsusb = schede usb
<eric86> si!
<Peace-> lspci = schede innterne pci
<Peace-> lspcmcia = schedde interfaccia pcmcia
<eric86> http://paste.kde.org/7643/
<eric86> http://paste.kde.org/7644/
<eric86> http://paste.kde.org/7645/
<Peace-> eric86: proviamo cosi
<Peace-> eric86: iwconfig
<Peace-> eric86: dammi il risultato
<panda> gnome-open fa la stessa cosa di kde-open
<Peace-> panda: meno male
<eric86> http://paste.kde.org/7646/
<Peace-> eric86: ok la brutta notizia è che se la scheda è inserita  non è riconosciuta
<Peace-> eric86: dal sistema proprio non carica il driver
<Peace-> quindi devi fare a manina
<Peace-> il che vuol dire sbattimento
<Peace-> vediamo se riesco a trovare qualche cosa
<eric86> puoi guidarmi?
<Peace-> eric86: qua mi dicono di staccare la wifi
<Peace-> eric86: rimettere la wifi
<Peace-> eric86: poi dammi l ooutput di  dmesg
<panda> 02:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface ma non e' questa ?
<eric86> con e senza?
<Peace-> eric86: stacchi la scheda
<Peace-> eric86: la rimetti
<jester->  22Mbps un reperto
<Peace-> eric86: poi dammi dmesg
<Peace-> jester-: dici che è quella?
<jester-> Peace-: wireless
<Peace-> si pero a me pure le ethernet me le metteva wireless
<maddler> eric86: /wg 2
<jester-> a 22Mbps
<Peace-> alcune
<maddler> ignora
<jester-> Peace-: vedèm dmesg
<Peace-> spettem
<panda> eric86: lspci -k -s 02:00.0 che dice ?
<eric86> http://paste.kde.org/7647/
<eric86> 02:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface
<jester-> la card la vede
<jester-> solo che non la usa
<Peace-> jester-: bug
<jester-> Peace-: driver
<jester-> questo sconosciuto
<Peace-> jester-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/259182
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 259182 in linux "ACX 100 driver not loaded due to IRQ 0" [Undecided,Expired]
<jester-> mi pare sia driver acx ma vada installato
<jester-> e forse pure il firmware
<Peace-> mamma mia
<Peace-> che due balotte
<jester-> eric86: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860203
<jester-> alla fine funza
<panda> m-a permette di selezionare un fantomatico driver acx100
<Peace-> panda: dici modprobe?
<lp_> come faccio a rimuovere una cartella se mi da permesso negato?
<panda> Peace-: module-assistant
<eric86> sigito solo i comandi segnati li o devo impazzire a tradurre tutto?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic mi sa che sia cambiato di nome
<eric86> FATAL: Module acx not found.
<Peace-> lp_: kdesudo dolphin #kde ; gksudo nautilus #gnome
<Peace-> lp_: va da se che se rimuovi robe del sistema sei fregato quindi occhio
<lp_> ok , ma non capisco  che comando devo dare
<Peace-> lp_: che desktop hai ?
<lp_> ubuntu 10.04 gnome
<Peace-> lp_: gksudo nautilus
<Peace-> un genio ci voleva
<lp_> non funziona
<jester-> eric86: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<jester-> poi vedi se ti carica acx
<panda> eric86: c'e' la possibilita' che anche se la scheda ti funzioni non supporti WPA e quindi tu non possa connetterti all'access point
<Peace-> lp_: gksu nautilus
<lp_> Peace-, non funziona pure questo
<Peace-> lp_: se hai gnome non chiedere mai a me
<Peace-> lp_: chiedi a chi ha gnome io ho kde
<Peace-> quindi non posso verificare direttametne i comandi
<Peace-> cmq dovrebbe essere una cosa di quel tip
<eric86> continua a dare not found!
<Peace-> eric86: il fatto è questo
<Peace-> eric86: mancano i driver
<Peace-> o non sono caricati bene
<lp_> jester-, uso il comando rm -rf percorso directory per cancellare una cartella ma non riesco mi dice permesso negato
<eric86> si ma dove li trovo?
<Peace-> eric86: ehehe caro mio ti devi fare un bel mazzo credo
<Peace-> cmq
<Peace-> eric86: http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<Peace-> eric86: ma non funziona come ti ha detto jester- su forum ubuntu
<Peace-> non hanno trovato la soluizione
<Peace-> perche compilarsi i driver mica è di tutti
<lp_> non riesco a cancellare una directory in ubuntu, mi da permesso negato! cosa devo fare?
<jester-> lp_: sudo rm -r
<onebitxajax> lp_ dove sta la cartella?
<lp_> sul server
<onebitxajax> lp_ e tu dive sei?
<onebitxajax> lp_ cioe sei sullo stesso server?
<lp_> sonon su ubuntu, ma col terminale sono andato nella directory dove c'è quella cartella (non è una directory di sistema ci sonon solo alcuni file)
<lp_> jester-, non funziona il tuo comando
<onebitxajax> lp_ ma quella cartella dove sta? sul tuo sistema o sul server?
<Peace-> !permessi | lp_
<ubot-it> lp_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<lp_> quella cartella sta sul server (nas)
<onebitxajax> lp_ questo server e' su un'altra macchina o sulla stessa macchina con cui stai adesso  lavorando
<jester-> lp_: il comando funza, sei tu non ti dai pena di studiarti comandi bash base e realtiva logica
<lp_> onebitxajax, è come se fosse un disco fisso in rete, non è sul mio pc,
<lp_> jester-, ok ora sto leggendo
<jester-> lp_: sei col terminale nello stesso posto dove c'è la cartella da segare?
<lp_> si
<lp_> drwxr-xr-x 1 root root mi da questo per quella cartella
<jester-> sudo rm -r cartella
<eric86> quindi no solutions!
<lp_> jester-, mi da impossibile rimuovere
<jester-> eric86: solution should be to buy a nice usb linux compatible
<jester-> lp_: sudo su
<eric86> you are very fine!
<jester-> rm -rf cartella
<onebitxajax> lp_ hai modificato il termine cartella con il nome della cartella da eliminare?
<eric86> good bye!
<lp_> onebitxajax, sucsa ma non ho capito la tua domanda
<jester-> lp_: nome della cartellazza?
<lp_> backup_MyShare_2010-08-06_14-15-15
<jester-> lp_: è cartella tua o del server
<lp_> jester-,  si chiama: backup_MyShare_2010-08-06_14-15-15
<onebitxajax> lp_ ammettendo la cartella si chiami pinco ti hai scritto questo comando sudo rm -r cartella oppure questo sudo rm -r pinco?
<lp_> era sul server, poi ho fatto un backup, e quindi si chiama backup.... ma fisicament ela cartella è ancora sul server
<Stillo> Jester-: nn riesco a far partire i giochi xchè nn mi legge le directx....e ho seguito tutte le guide
<lp_> sudo rm -r backup_MyShare_2010-08-06_14-15-15/
<jester-> Stillo: non tutto funza in wine
<jester-> lp_: che permessi ha
<Stillo> si ma il gioco parte solo che mi continua a dire che devo installare le directx9 ma sono già installate
<lp_> come faccio a capire che permessi ha?
<Stillo> anzi ho le 10 installate
<Stillo> manualmente dalla guida
<jester-> lp_: ls -la
<Stillo> jester-: world of warcraft parte ma nn mi visualizza alcuni aspetti grafici...e tipo l'anno scorso invece funzionava benissimo in ubuntu
<lp_> jester-,  drwxr-xr-x  1 root    root           0 2011-03-19 15:43 backup_MyShare_2010-08-06_14-15-15
<jester-> Stillo: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<onebitxajax> Stillo prova ad usare winetricks
<onebitxajax> Stillo segui sempre prima quello che dice jester- che e' meglio :)
<onebitxajax> lp_ fai sta cosa cd backup_MyShare_2010-08-06_14-15-15
<onebitxajax> lp_ poi dai un rm * -r
<jester-> lp_: è root  root e 755 mi pare strano che non la cancelli
<r4ffy> ragazzi un aiutino sto uscendo pazzo ho un conflitto di vpn ora volevo crearmi la connessione ppp in questo modo risolvevo ho impostato sul network manager i parametri per alice copiato il mac address
<r4ffy> sono collegato in wireless
<jester-> lp_: gksu nautilus, vai li e cancella
<r4ffy> ma quando apro la schermatina del network manager (quella che da la lista delle reti wi-fi) non mi esce la connessione?
<r4ffy> sbaglio qualcosa?
<lp_> onebitxajax, ho fatto come dici, mi dice entrare poi io ho fatto s poi mi dice cancellare io faccio s
<lp_> devo scrivere si oppure s ?
<onebitxajax> lp_ ti cancella o ti da errore di permessi?
<jester-> lp_: user è nel gruppo admin?
<lp_> mi dice impossibile rimuocvare
<onebitxajax> ah ecco
<lp_> si
<lp_> sono amministratore
<onebitxajax> lp_ premi il tasto ctrl poi C
<lp_> dove?
<jester-> lp_: vacci con nautilus sa gksu nautilus
<onebitxajax> lp_dalla tastiera cosi esci dal comando rm
<lp_> ditemi cosa fare adesso
<jester-> lp_: o sei dentro alla cartella o qualcosa la sta usando
<lp_> si puo vedere da terminale se qualcosa la sta usando?
<Stillo> jester-: ora vo a fare la spesa...cmq su quel sito che mi hai dato c'è scritto che WoW e i giochi che ho io funzionano benissimo ma nn spiega come farli andare bene
<jester-> lp_: dal nome è una cartella di backup come si è generata
<Stillo> jester-: appena torno vedo bene
<lp_> penso che sia una cartella protetta dal nas
<jester-> lp_: se è roba nas non è igienico segarla
<jester-> se la sta usando il server nas è normale che per tua fortuna non te la fa segare
<Stillo> jester-: nn ricordo come far partire winetricks
<lp_> troppo tardi con il gksu nautilus lo cancellata
<jester-> Stillo: non conosco wine, per roba win win uso
<r4ffy> ragazzi della serie è possibile fare una connessione dsl via wi-fi con network manager
<lp_> grazie jester cartella rimossa
<onebitxajax> Stillo lo trovi sotto il menu --> wine
<Stillo> jester-: ti do ragione ma linux velocizza troppo il tutto
<jester-> lp_: l'ha messa intelcestino di /root
<Stillo> no one nn lo trovo
<Stillo> cioè applicazioni-wine mi da solo wine
<onebitxajax> Stillo hai installato winetricks?
<lp_> jester-, cosa?
<jester-> lp_: la cartella segata nel caso la dovessi recuperare
<lp_> ok dove è?
<Stillo> si...prima me l'avevi fatto mettere
<Stillo> quindi ce l'ho
<onebitxajax> Stillo da terminale dai winetrick
<onebitxajax> Stillo winetricks * scusa ho dimenticato la s finale
<jester-> lp_: /root/.local/share/Trash
<Stillo> poi faccio install a default wineprefix
<Stillo> ehm select a default wineprefix^^
<onebitxajax> Stillo da li installo dirextx per wow
<onebitxajax> Stillo ah la config dici
<lp_> jester-, come faccio a navigare fino nad arrivare a quella cartella?
<jester-> lp_: con gksu nautilus
<Stillo> si
<jester-> control-h e vedi la .local
<onebitxajax> Stillo lascia cosi come e' (almeno io ho fatto cosi)
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<onebitxajax> Stillo dai ok e vai avanti
<tasx> ho fatti i soliti aggiornamenti, e ora ubuntu 10.10 non mi strova più la scheda wifi
<lp_> jester-,  sono arrivato qua /root/.local/share ma la cartella Trash non la vedo
<jester-> eeeh è sempre colpa degli aggiornamenti, che scheda hai
<Stillo> si ma quando poi sono selezionate le cose da installare(es d3dx10)e faccio OK nn mi succede niente
<onebitxajax> Stillo aspetta
<onebitxajax> Stillo aspetta  sta scaricando
<onebitxajax> Stillo lascialo fare
<Stillo> nn hai capito
<onebitxajax> Stillo guarda nel terminale da dove hai dato comanda winetricks vedrai che ti dice cosa tsa facendo
<Stillo> premo OK e mi torna alla selezione del winprefix
<Stillo> nn fa niente
<Stillo> zero
<onebitxajax> Stillo ah ok
<onebitxajax> Stillo sai fare una screen?
<Stillo> ovvio
<Stillo> te lo pasto
<onebitxajax> Stillo nn mi ricordo sinceramente cosa si deve fare su qyella schermata e attualmente nn posso vedere
<onebitxajax> Stillo vai , sei un grande :D
<Stillo> solo che come diavolo la "pasto" ina immagine??^_^
<onebitxajax> imageshack
<Stillo> ah immaginavo
<onebitxajax> Stillo http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fimageshack.us%2F&rct=j&q=imageshack&ei=BruETYORBIaXOqrK9OQM&usg=AFQjCNGN1Dv-zdrNxtUrxOGr4rkGovxKvQ&cad=rja va bene qualsiasi
<onebitxajax> Stillo http://imageshack.us/ eccolo
<Stillo> http://img858.imageshack.us/i/schermatak.png/
<Stillo> tiè
<Stillo> guarda
<Stillo> ora ti do l'altra^^
<onebitxajax> Stillo diamine la prima mai vista
<Stillo> http://img830.imageshack.us/i/schermata1bp.png/
<Stillo> ecco
<Stillo> come mai vista??T_T
<lp_> jester-, non ha elininato la cartella lha spostata in .trash sul server!!!
<jester-> lp_: è eliminata
<lp_> ma si vede ancora
<jester-> ma recuperabile
<onebitxajax> Stillo aspe cerco info
<jester-> lp_: ne  ha ricreata un'altra il server
<Stillo> onebitrajax: ora ti posto la prima schermata...quella dove ti da da selezionare le cose
<Stillo> http://img291.imageshack.us/i/schermata2g.png/
<lp_> jester-, io voglio eliminarla senza recuperare niente
<jester-> lp_: a me basterebbe una vincita la lotto di un paio di milioni
<jester-> al*
<lp_> jester-, non capisco il tuo ragionamento?
<jester-> lp_: il voglio! non sempre è possibile
<lp_> non penso di stare a chidedere la luna, ! devo solo cancellare una cartella siamo nel 2011 non nel 1964
<lp_> ok scusa ho scritto volgio io scrivo vorrei
<jester-> lp_ se il server lo fa, per logica, è perchè gli serve
<Stillo> onebitrajax: stò bramando soluzioni^_^
<jester-> lp_: se ti da fastidio googla a vedere su come eventualmente impostare il server nas, non è un problema del sistema
<lp_> non è una logica del server, lho fatta ia quella cartella di bakup,! ora vorrei cancellarla, è vero che adesso si trova sotto .trash, ma è ancora visibile
<onebitxajax> Stillo ti giuro che mai installato quel eineprefix
<Stillo> in che senso??
<Stillo> è grave?
<Stillo> uso ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> lp_: cancellarla anche da .trash?
<onebitxajax> Stillo no no nn e' grave semplicemnete io  nn l'ho mai utlizzato
<onebitxajax> Stillo quindi ho paura di darti un consiglio di farti andare in tilt il gioco
<lp_> csi potrebbe essere una soluzione ora provo, comunque non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che una debba essere intelligente nemmeno sulla costituzione
<Stillo> onebitrajax:  nn preoccuparti + in tilt di così(dico il mio cervello)nn ci posso andare^^
<onebitxajax> Stillo anche se riinstalli il gioco da zero?
<jester-> lp_: l'argomento sarebbe OT, un'ora che si cerca di assisterti e ti lamenti pure?
<lp_> non funziona
<Stillo> onebitrajax: oddio vorrei evitare...wow + patch + altro sono tipo 25Gb-..
<lp_> impossibile cestinare il file
<onebitxajax> Stillo anche io vorrei evitarti questa cosa
<onebitxajax> :)
<lp_> jester-, niente ci rinuncio
<onebitxajax> Stillo ricapitolando il gioco n parte?
<Stillo> allora
<Stillo> RIFT quando parte mi dice "install directx 9" ma le ho installate in tutti i modi conosciuti
<onebitxajax> Stillo  piu info dai piu ce la possibilita di avere soluzioni :)
<Stillo> HoN parte xchè ho la versione di linux(amo S2Game)
<Stillo> WoW parte ma nn vedo parte della grafica(es personaggio vedo solo spalline e mezza arma e nn vedo il corpo, lo sfondo lo vedo a pezzi etc)
<onebitxajax> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Stillo> non ho altri giochi o meglio agli altri non gioco + xchè mi hanno stufato
<onebitxajax> Stillo allora devi vedere il link che ti ha dato jester-
<onebitxajax> Stillo per wow il link di jester-
<Stillo> ok allora è tutto inglese e anche se so l'inglese ora il mio cervello(causa 3 giorni senza dormire)nn è in grado di capire neanche "I'M A BOY"...
<Stillo> e cmq su quel link nn ho trovato niente di utile
<Stillo> o almeno IO nn l'ho trovato
<onebitxajax> Stillo http://appdb.winehq.org/  ---> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<onebitxajax> Stillo che versione di wow hai?
<Stillo> l'ultima..gioco alla retail io
<marco> italian or english?
<marco> ok italiano
<marco> scusate
<marco> l'intrusione
<FloodBotIt1> marco: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Guest15008> ho ubuntu 9.04
<onebitxajax> Stillo lo dice chiaramente DirectX doesnt work for me at all. Laggy and sometimes corrupt graphics.
<Stillo> onebitrajax: vado a fare la spesa...40 minuti e torno ok??
<Stillo> si ho letto
<Stillo> cmq strano
<onebitxajax> Stillo quindi e' tutto ok :)
<Stillo> 1 anno fa funziava tutto
<Stillo> avevo ubuntu 9
<onebitxajax> mmmm
<Stillo> nn è che è la versione 64bit a nn andare?
<Stillo> bene?
<Guest15008> ed ho scaricato il CD del 10.10, come faccio a passare direttamente a quest'ultima versione senza reinstallare il sistema?
<moz_> grazie a glpiana e a presto!
<Stillo> onebitrajax: forse ho trovato...sono un idiota se è così
<argonauta> ciao a tutti
<Stillo> ok senti x fare l'upgrade delle directx?
<onebitxajax> Stillo http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<onebitxajax> stillo sh winetricks   d3dx9
<onebitxajax> da terminale
<onebitxajax> io ora pero devo andare leggiti un po di guide ok?
<Stillo> sisi pure io ciao
<Stillo> grassie
<onebitxajax> Stillo prego
<nicotano> salve
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!, dopo i soliti aggiornamenti ubuntu non mi rileva più l'interfaccia di rete wifi, qualcuno ne sa qualcosa??
<jester-> tasx: che scheda hai
<jester-> tasx: lspci | grep -i network
<tasx> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582489/
<tasx> jester-, è in fondo
<tasx> non ho usato grep ;)
<jester-> tasx: iwconfig non la vede?
<tasx> jester-, no
<jester-> tasx: lsmod | grep iwlagn
<tasx> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582491/
<jester-> tasx: dmesg
<esulu> ciao a tutti se volessi aprire dal terminale un file pdf come devo fare?
<tasx> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582494/
<nicotano> esulu, evince percorso_de_file.pdf
<jester-> esulu: evince file.pd
<jester-> f
<esulu> jester-, è un pacchetto da installare prima?
<nicotano> esulu, evince è il lettore pdf di gnome
<panda> tasx: il pacchetto firmware-iwlwifi  e' installato ?
<jester-> tasx: iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode' failed.
<jester->  
<jester-> non trova il firmware
<tasx> panda, no, lo installo ora
<tasx> devo riavviare?
<panda> tasx: portrebbe essere sufficente togliere e rimetter e il modulo
<jester-> panda: da dove viene il pacco firmware-iwlwifi che non lo vedo
<tasx> jester-, mi sembra faccia parte dei repository di backtrack
<jester-> aaah non è una ubuntu
<jester-> birichino
<tasx> jester-, no no è ubuntu con i repositry di backtrak
<esulu> jester-, scusami e per aprire un file.mp3 dal terminale che caspita mi serve?
<jester-> esulu: stessa storia: nomeplayer file.mp3
<jester-> cosi come gedit file.sticass apre un file testo
<tasx> panda, devo usare insmod??
<esulu> grazie jester-
<panda> tasx: modprobe
<tasx> panda. così modprobe iwlwifi??
<panda> tasx: rmmod iwlagn ; modprobe iwlagn
<jester-> tasx: sudo modprobe -r iwlagn  sudo modprobe iwlagn
<panda> tasx: come dice jester- meglio
<tasx> devo riavviare??
<jester-> tasx: iwconfig
<tasx> jester-, niente
<jester-> riavvia
<tasx> jester-, non c'è altra soluzione??
<tasx> jester-, perchè uso la chiavetta e non vorrei disconnettermi
<jester-> tasx: riavvia che ai prima
<tasx> jester-, ok grazie
<jester-> tasx: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<jester-> sempre che wlan0 sia
<tasx> jester-, ecco -> wlan0: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device di questo tipo
<jester-> o togli la usb e riattaccala
<tasx> jester-, ma è intergrata(portatile)
<jester-> aaah
<tasx> *integrata
<jester-> tasx: rfkill list
<jester-> che dice
<panda> strano, in maverick quel firmware e' nel pacchetto linux-firmware
<jester-> panda: eh ma se maverick non è
<jester-> fra mint backtrak e palle varie
<tasx> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/582500/, guarda che è ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> tasx: riavvia
<tasx> jester-, ok grazie
<tasx> jester-, sono di nuovo io, niente non funziona ancora
<jester-> tasx: non so che altro dirti
<tasx> jester-, ok grazie comunque
<Peace-> tasx: che chiavetta del menga è ?
<tasx> Peace-, è una scheda di rete wifi
<Peace-> tasx: si questo lo so ma che marca modello e porcheriea ?
<tasx> Peace-, -> Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<attemptD> che la veda come wlan1?
<lp_> posso cambiare i permessi in modo tale che un utente B non possa vedere i file dell'utente A?
<tasx> attemptD, non la vede per niente ;)
<attemptD> e' disattivata da bios?
<tasx> attemptD, su win funziona
<Peace-> !permessi | lp_
<ubot-it> lp_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<attemptD> :/
<attemptD> :/
<Peace-> lp_: http://blip.tv/file/2252940/
<snapp> hi
<snapp> ciao
<snapp> ho seguito questa guida su ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PrimaryDomainController#head-e0c08e2875490f36690c1df95f4d976d242b56cd
<snapp> e praticamente mi sono bloccato qui: http://pastebin.com/m3b9YS6i
<snapp> qualcuno sa quale potrebbe essere la causa?
<frigOvuotO> non riesco a chiudere ubuntu
<frigOvuotO> manco posso navigare...
<frigOvuotO> come si chiude da terminale
<panda> frigOvuotO: ?
<frigOvuotO> quit nn esiste
<frigOvuotO> exit si chiude il terminale
<frigOvuotO> sudo reboot
 * nicotano saluta
<azmodeus> salve...
<Aizram> ciao azmodeus :)
<azmodeus> ciao Aizram
<azmodeus>  =) mi sapete dire come configurare l'apertura delle direttrici al singolo click del mouse???
<Aizram> opzioni cartella?
<Aizram> (ma mi sa che non ho capito bene)
<nicotano> azmodeus, nautilus, modifica prefrenze
<nicotano> scheda comportamento
<azmodeus> Aizram, intendo dire... uhmmm, come nella kde... Singolo click sul file in modo da aprirne il contenuto, che sia esso cartella, eseguibile, testo o checchessia! ^^
<Aizram> allora segui nicotano
<Aizram> io ho kde
<azmodeus> lol... ok Aizram... ^^
<azmodeus> nicotano, uhmmm... nautilus, ci sono... ora controllo
<Aizram> azmodeus, per la cronaca lo facevo fare anche a gnome... ma la memoria è corta
<azmodeus> nicotano, grazie mio salvatore! ^^ mi è molto più congeniale in questo modo...
<azmodeus> Aizram, =) non sai quanto ti capisco! :P eppure eppure non era così difficile... io mi stavo complicando la vita in ogni modo possibile...
<azmodeus> ma tu guarda... compiz ha deciso di funzionare solo ora, dopo quasi due settimane che ce l'ho installato... >.<
<snapp> come posso sapere chi ha fatto una guida per ubuntu e contattarlo?
<nicotano> snapp, se devi segnalare qualcosa c'è  il forum con l'apposita sezione documentazione
<snapp> ok
<azmodeus> snapp, ottimo il forum... te lo consiglio... =) ci si impara un sacco di roba...
<snapp> thank
<azmodeus> qualcuno di voi utilizza kate su gnome?
<nicotano> azmodeus, su gnome c'è gedit, oppure usa nano da terminale
<azmodeus> nicotano, vedi, per comodità ho installato kate, più che altro per abitudine... e per il fatto che avesse il terminale incorporato... lo uso per programmazione in c++... ma il terminale non va...
<azmodeus> (ho installato geany... ma mi è rimasto il dubbio di kate...)
<david> salve
<Guest58688> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per installare ububtu sul mio pc
<azmodeus> che problema hai Guest58688???
<azmodeus> (ho anche sbagliato il nome... XD)
<Guest58688> allora prima grazie per avermi risposto
<Guest58688> il problema e che ho creato una partizione per ubuntu
<azmodeus> Guest58688 di niente, vedo se posso esserti utile! ^^
<nicotano> Guest58688,  segui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Guest58688> ho riavviato con il cd di istallazione ma mi richiede di creare dei file sistem
<nicotano> Guest58688, se non sei pratico scegli di installare accanto a windows
<nicotano> Guest58688,  se non hai spazio vuoto sul disco devi prima deframmentare windows e poi ridurre la sua partizione
<Guest58688> e quello che sto cercando di fare
<Guest58688> ma non riesco
<Guest58688> per caso c'e qualche video dove posso vedere la procedura di iinstallazione
<nicotano> Guest58688, hai deframmentato prima con utility wiondowsiana?
<Guest58688> si
<nicotano> Guest58688, adesso hai avviato il  CD ubuntu e sei in sessione live ?
<nicotano> Guest58688, ovvero hai scelto prova ubuntu senza installare ?
<Guest58688> sto avviando ora il cd
<Guest58688> vorrei installarlo accanto all'xp
<Guest58688> in un altra partizione naturalmente
<azmodeus> Guest58688 ma in che formato hai partizionato?
<nicotano> Guest58688,  segui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<nicotano> Guest58688,  ti guida passo passo
<Guest58688> penso che ho sbagliato nella partizione in  ntfsù
<Guest58688> ntfs
<azmodeus> quindi dovresti solo ridefinire quello spazio... se lo selezioni per l'installazione in teoria potrebbe farlo anche in automatico
<nicotano> Guest58688, hai le schermate dell'installazione e della scelta di come installare vedi dove c'è la spunta
<Guest58688> ok ora riprovo a riavviare e in caso se ho problemi ritorno da voi
<Guest58688> grazie ancora
<Ciro> Salve, ho bisogno di aiuto! Ho bisogno di installare Ubuntu su HD esterno, collegato come USB e non sò cosa fare
<Ciro> non ho dimestichezza
<Peace-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Peace-> Ciro: scusa non era per te
<Ciro> capito
<Ciro> non ti preoccupare
<azmodeus> Ciro, vuoi installarlo per avviarlo live?
<Ciro> veramente volevo installarlo come se fosse su hd interno e in auto boot
<Ciro> mi serve i questo modo perchè l'hd interno è rotto
<azmodeus> mmmhh, è una cosa a cui ho pensato proprio in questi giorni ma non ho ancora avuto modo di sperimentare... hai già provato qualcosa?
<panda> Ciro: perche' non cambi l'hd interno ?
<Ciro> ho letto la wiki postata quì su
<Ciro> l'interno mi costa troppo cambiarlo
<Ciro> è comodo l'usb
<azmodeus> Ciro, il procedimento è lo stesso che dovresti seguire per installarlo su hdd interno...
<Ciro> cmq mi stà bene anke mettere il boot con f8
<azmodeus> l'importante è che sia alimentato e che il boot del bios sia impostato su periferica usb
<Ciro> non lo riconosce
<Ciro> ma il sistema lo legge
<altano> salve a tutti. Sto provando a far funzionare una scheda di rete wireless (broadcom 802.11n) in ubuntu. Ho installato lo "ndisgtk package" ma non riesco a trovare il file .inf che sarebbe necessario per installare il driver. Qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<Ciro> in avvio ubuntu su hd rotto
<azmodeus> altano, io si! =) ho avuto lo stesso problema... hai per caso fatto pppoeconf da terminale?
<Ciro> bios mi dice che non riconosce l'hdd
<Ciro> esterno
<Ciro> però con l'f8 lo vede
<Ciro> mhà
<azmodeus> Ciro, il bios non ti fa impostare il boot da usb?
<altano> ciao azmodeus! no, ho seguito le istruzioni per il caso "Unclaimed"
<azmodeus> nota che comunque il grub, se non sbaglio, verrebbe scritto su hdd interno... quindi se è totalmente compromesso la vedo grigia
<Ciro> sul setup no
<Stillo> jester-: ho un problema...non mi fa + selezionare Win7 dal grub adesso...cm mai?
<Ciro> cos'è grub???
<azmodeus> altano, io ho la stessa scheda... o una simile comunque... uhmmm, nel tuo pc ha la spia per visualizzare lo stato di funzionamento della scheda da qualche parte?
<Ciro> scusate l'ignoranza
<azmodeus> Ciro, non ti preoccupare, io l'ho rivisto stamattina a scuola sennò non saprei dirtelo! :P e non sono sicuro di dirti la cosa corretta... ma in sostanza, dovrebbe essere quel software che fa partire il sistema operativo... =)
<makerik> sera
<makerik> raga ho un problemi
<azmodeus> sera makerik
<makerik> ho fatto da root "usermod -G group makerik"
<makerik> ho riavviato
<Ciro> capito
<makerik> e adesso non posso più usare nè sudo nè su
<makerik> e non posso loggarmi come root
<azmodeus> makerik, e usermod?
<makerik> come posso fare ?
<altano> si ed è spenta. ho verificato lo stato della scheda dal terminale (sudo lshw -c network) ed è unclaimed
<makerik> azmodeus: non posso usare usermod da user
<Ciro> ho letto sul wiki di creare il disco di avvio, ma non sò prenderlo da cd (preferisco prenderlo da cd perchè è sicuramente stabile
<azmodeus> altano, prova a fare così... riavvia il pc, entra nel bios, reimposta le impostazioni iniziali, spegni il pc, stacca alimentazione e batteria, dopo qualche minuto (una decina per sicurezza) ricollega
<azmodeus> altano, il tutto... accendi, (per sicurezza ti direi di reimpostare di nuovo il bios alle impostazioni iniziali) e vedi se la scheda si accende...
<azmodeus> makerik, quindi non puoi reintegrarti nel gruppo??? O.o
<altano> ok farò la prova. ti faccio sapere, grazie
<makerik> azmodeus: no
<azmodeus> altano, ti aspetto! :P
<makerik> azmodeus: non posso accedere come root
<nicotano> makerik, dai groups nel terminale e vedi a quali gruppi è associato il tuo utente devi avere  almento questi n"tuouser"  adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<makerik> nicotano: con usermod ha azzerato tutto
<makerik> nicotano: adesso ho solo makerik e il gruppo nuovo
<makerik> :\
<panda> makerik: -G infatti fa questo
<makerik> pensavo che aggiungesse
<makerik> non azzerasse
<makerik> -.-
<azmodeus> mmhhh, Ciro, hai ragione, io stavo già passando al lancio da hdd esterno! scusa... uhmmm... ma la procedura di installazione di riconosce il disco esterno quando arriva alle impostazioni del file system?
<makerik> c'è una soluzione?
<panda> makerik: non mi ricordo se il rescue mode ti da un prompt di root
<Ciro> non lo vede
<Ciro> vede solo quello interno
<Ciro> come faccio??
<panda> makerik: da li devi aggiungerti ai gruppi adm e admin almeno, con addgroup user gruppo
<nicotano> makerik, devi editare il file /etc/groups
<makerik> si
<Stillo> nessuno può aiutarmi??
<makerik> ma come fare ?
<Stillo> ho un problema con l'avvio
<nicotano> makerik, devi editare il file /etc/group <----------
<Ciro> pensavo che se creo il disco di avvio e dopo lo avvio con f8 potrebbe partire
<makerik> nicotano: non posso entrare come root
<azmodeus> Ciro, ma in quel modo non parte la live?
<Stillo> nn mi fa + selezionare il sistema operativo all'avvio...o meglio invece di vedere ubuntu e linux vedo solo ubuntu
<makerik> non posso fare nè su, nè sudo
<Stillo> come mai?
<nicotano> makerik, avvia in recovery o in sessione live
<Ciro> a questo punto mi accontento di quella
<makerik> nicotano: come ?
<nicotano> ??
<makerik> come avvio in recovery intendo
<azmodeus> Ciro, ma se non sbaglio non puoi salvare il lavoro in live... (non sicuro)
<nicotano> makerik,  scegli al boot
<makerik> ok thx
<Ciro> qundi non posso creare file???
<nicotano> Ciro, se fai una chiavetta persistente puoi salvare le configurazioni
<azmodeus> Ciro, puoi... ma se non sbaglio non li puoi memorizzare... è tutto volatile, tutto in ram...
<Ciro> posso configurare l'hdd esterno come chiavetta persistente??
<nicotano> Ciro, se puoi fare il boot da disco esterno installa su questo
<azmodeus> ma è all'installazione che ha detto di non visualizzare il disco
<Ciro> solo cn F(
<Ciro> solo con F8
<Ciro> non automatico
<Ciro> però.....
<Ciro> penso che per me è più utile metterlo in funzione con le stesse capacità di uno interno
<Ciro> sarebbe comodo per tutti!!!
<Ciro> pensate che l'hdd esterno è 500Gb
<Ciro> ottimo per me
<nicotano> Ciro, se non hai dati importanti sul  disco in questione prova al massimo hai perso 1 oretta ma hai fatto pratica
<azmodeus> Ciro, mi è venuto un dubbio... hai detto... "solo con f8" te lo visualizza... ma, parlando di installazione, f8 non serve a niente... hai capito che cosa intendevo dire io?
<panda> Ciro: secondo me ti conviene cambiare l'hd interno, mettendocene anche uno piccolo
<Ciro> creando il cd di avvio si crea solo la live,ho capito?? hd più piccoli non ne ho trovati
<azmodeus> no, quel che voglio dire io è che durante la procedura di installazione del sistema operativo dovrai selezionare un disco su cui installare l'o.s.
<azmodeus> è li che voglio sapere se il programma di installazione vede o meno il disco esterno
<Ciro> ho capito, non lo vede
<azmodeus> Ciro, scusa la mia insistenza allora... ^^ non volevo essere pesante... mmmh
<azmodeus> come alternativa conoscevo quella... non ho ancora provato a creare una chiavetta persistente... >.<
<Ciro> non ti preoccupare, scusa la mia di insistenza per trovare una soluzione
<azmodeus> Ciro, macché... una soluzione la dobbiamo trovare... :P
<Ciro> ok
<Ciro> dimmi come si fà
<Ciro> è l'occasione buona per crearla insieme
<Ciro> ti và???
<azmodeus> eheheh, dammi un secondo, vediamo se trovo del materiale...
<Ciro> non nulla da perdere sull'hdd esterno
<Ciro> ok
<azmodeus> Ciro, hai qualche pc con ubuntu installato da qualche parte?
<Ciro> solo questo in funzione attualmente
<Ciro> da quale ti scrivo
<azmodeus> bene, se c'è ubuntu è perfetto
<Ciro> azmodeus e nicotrano siete anche su fb??
<azmodeus> Ciro, non lo uso! ^^ il mio nome è sempre lo stesso anche li comunque... XD
<azmodeus> Ciro, in pvt..?
<Ciro> anche in pubblica và bene, e poi posto tutto da qualche parte
<azmodeus> Ciro, ok, come vuoi...comunque, hai l'immagine di ubuntu da qualche parte sul pc? devi creare il disco con la funzionalità del sistema...
<Ciro> ho il cd di installazione
<azmodeus> Sistema-Amministrazione-Creatore dischi di avvio
<Ciro> ok
<azmodeus> metti il cd e seleziona il disco esterno per piazzarci il disco
<azmodeus> Ciro, ci sei?
<laserbuntu> ciao a tutti, c'é qualche buon samartiano che vorrebbe darmi una mano con Ubuntu e Virtualbox
<azmodeus> laserbuntu =) virtualbox sono un esperto su windows ormai... ma su linux non l'ho proprio ancora provata... :P
<Ciro> asp azmodeus
<laserbuntu> io si devo condividere una cartella tra Ubuntu host ed un'altro guset
<laserbuntu> guest, scusa
<azmodeus> condivisione delle cartelle da macchina virtuale a sistema stabile dici laserbuntu?
<Ciro> mi chiede di scegliere un file da cd
<laserbuntu> azmodeus, si ma con sistema (Ubuntu) dello stesso tipo
<Ciro> dv lo prendo??
<azmodeus> Ciro, dovresti provare a cliccare su Altro... e selezionare la direttrice del cd...
<azmodeus> in modo da caricare l'immagine
<Ciro> si,ma vuole il file
<Ciro> lo stò cercando
<azmodeus> laserbuntu, supponendo che virtualbox sia uguale o simile, hai provato a controllare nelle impostazioni della macchina virtuale in questione? dovresti poter impostare, da qualche parte, una cartella condivisa con il sistema stabile...
<Ciro> che labirinto!!!
<azmodeus> Ciro, non sono sicuro, ma è possibile che voglia il file immagine... quindi, in teoria, potresti ovviare creando un'immagine del disco
<laserbuntu> azmodeus:si si, allora dalla macchina vistuale attraverso le impostazioni di rete vedo la cartella condvisa
<Ciro> un fose cè sull'hdd esterno
<Ciro> mo vedo
<azmodeus> Ciro, controlla... credo anche che dovrai formattarlo quell'hdd! ^^
<laserbuntu> azmodeus:solo che se provo a copiare qualche file al suo interno mi dice che non ho i permessi per farlo
<azmodeus> laserbuntu, chi ti dice che non lo puoi fare? il sistema stabile o la macchina virtuale? inoltre, prova a cambiare cartella, una più personale, diciamo... magari creata da te...
<Ciro> trovata c'è!!!!
<Ciro> la i386, quella che mi serve
<laserbuntu> azmodeus: il sistema virtuale, la cartella è già mia e dentro la home pricipale
<azmodeus> Ciro, ottimo, copiala sul pc e usa quella al posto del cd...
<azmodeus> laserbuntu, è possibile che dalla macchina virtuale debba installare le componenti per la condivisione delle cartelle??? Tipo "strumenti" o qualcosa del genere, nel menù generale (a macchina avviata) e "cartelle condivise"...?
<laserbuntu> azmodeus: guardo
<azmodeus> laserbuntu: ok, fammi sapere...
<Ciro> e non si rovina se ho alcuni closter rotti sull'hdd interno???
<azmodeus> beh, Ciro, se siamo sfortunati si... :P visto che sono alcuni... probabilmente saranno i primi... spero che quell'area sia dedicata a swap... =P
<Ciro> in caso contrario?
<azmodeus> in ogni caso, non hai molto da perdere no? =) solo dati... :P ho formattato diverse volte 2tera pieni di dati di ogni genere ç__ç
<azmodeus> in caso contrario ce ne renderemo conto non temere... :P
<laserbuntu> azmodeus: mi viene in mente una cosa, le guestaddition devono essere inatallate sia nella mchhina Guest che nella Host?
<laserbuntu> azmodeus: io le hoinstallate solo nella guest
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!, è possibile installare ubuntu senza formattare??
<azmodeus> laserbuntu, in teoria dovrebbe essere necessario solo nella macchina... però deve essere anche impostata da li...
<onebitxajax> tasx cosa intendi? O,O
<nicotano> tasx, nel senso che hai già una partizione appositamente preparata
<tasx> nicotano, ho già ubuntu installato e vorrei "ripristinarlo" ;)
<Ciro> copiata sulla Home
<laserbuntu> azmodeus: ora salvo equivoci le sto installando anche nella bacchina ospitante
<azmodeus> Ciro, bene... allora... riprendi da dove avevi lasciato e seleziona quell'immagine e dove necessario il disco esterno...
<nicotano> tasx,  se vuoi reinstallarlo prchè lo hai incasinato è meglio formattare così pulisci
<azmodeus> uhmmm... laserbuntu, è li che dicevo... forse... mi sto un po' perdento... :P nella macchina virtuale le devi installare...
<nicotano> tasx, se hai qualche malfunzionamento si vede di sistemare
<nicotano> se si puo'
<Ciro> è un immagine cd e non mi fà andare avanti
<azmodeus> azz...
<david> ciao
<azmodeus> Ciro, è .iso?
<azmodeus> ciao david...
<Ciro> si
<azmodeus> Ciro: e non ti accetta il formato? O.o
<Guest36368> ho problemi per isnstallare ubuntu 10.10 con windows  xp  però su un altra partizione ancora da formattare
<Ciro> non si accende il bottone crea disco
<Ciro> mi fà solo cancellare il disco
<azmodeus> Ciro, hai selezionato l'immagine del disco, definito il disco su cui installare (nonché il tuo hdd esterno) e dedicato lo spazio da utilizzare come disco rigido?
<azmodeus> Guest36368, in che senso? che problemi hai?
<tasx> grazie nicotano, ho un problema con la scheda di rete wifi
<tasx> che sembra irreversibile, almeno fino ad oggi pomeriggio
<Guest36368> allora allora mi richiede sempre il file sistem root per la partizione che voglio formattare
<tasx> praticamente non la riconosce
<nicotano> tasx,  per questo qualcuno ti saprà aiutare non credo che devi reinstallare
<Ciro> si
<azmodeus> tasx, sai per caso se la tua scheda di rete è una broadcom?
<nicotano> Guest36368, scegli ext4
<Ciro> non mi fà settare la dimenzione del disco
<tasx> azmodeus, no è una intel, ke dopo gli aggiornamenti non mi funziona più :'(
<azmodeus> tasx, qualche problema per quanto riguarda l'accension/spegnimento della scheda?
<nicotano> tasx, prova ad avviare col kernel precedente
<panda> tasx: ls -l /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode
<azmodeus> Ciro, hmmmm... hai formattato il disco esterno?
<Guest36368> gia fatto ma mi dice che non è stato selezionato nessun file system root
<Ciro> no
<Ciro> non ho cancellato
<Ciro> non ho premuto cancella
<nicotano> Guest36368, seleziona questa partizione spunta fortatta e usa per /
<azmodeus> forse il problema è quello... dovresti formattare il disco... oppure, partizionarlo...
<azmodeus> per Ciro :)
<nicotano> Guest36368, seleziona questa partizione spunta formatta e usa per /
<tasx_> scusate ma si è disconnesso
<Ciro> con gparted??
<Guest36368> provo grazie
<azmodeus> si, direi che va bene gparted... :P io lo amo!
<tasx_> azmodeus, praticamente con lspci viene elencata, però poi non si accende ne viene rilevata come interfaccia
<Ciro> azmodeus in pvt
<panda> tasx: ls -l /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode cosa ti dice ?
<tasx_> panda, sono su windows sob sob
<azmodeus> tasx: =)
<azmodeus> tasx_
<azmodeus> scusate... ç_ç
<panda> tasx_: la tua wireless viene rilevata, ma il modulo non trova il firmware, se riesci a mettere a posto quello, ricominciera' a funzionare tutto
<tasx_> panda, ma ho installato il firmware
<azmodeus> tasx_ hai installato da repository?
<panda> tasx_: magai non e' nella posizione giusta
<panda> tasx_: se sei su win pero' facciamo fatica.
<tasx_> azmodeus, panda, la scheda funzionava benissimo fino a 2 gg fa
<tasx_> poi ho fatto gli aggiornamenti e puff..!!
<tasx_> comq l'accesso al disco di linux posso eseguirlo perchè ho DiskINternal Linux Reader
<tasx_> e nel perpercorso /lib/firmaware ci sono solo cartelle
<tasx_> *firmware
<tasx_> però mi sono accorto che esiste anche la cartelle firmware-2.6.34 in /lib/ che contiene il file che mi avete chiesto
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<tasx_> lo sposto??
<panda> tasx_: prova solo a rinominare la directory
<PaoloRotolo> Scusate, posso disattivare in ubuntu un driver che non utilizzo? Ovvero, quando accendo il pc, c'è una sola leva per il  WiFi e per il Bluetooth. Poichè non uso mai il Bluetooth, vorrei disattivarlo. Così da non farlo accendere ogni volta che premo la leva
<tasx_> panda, ma se la rinomino mi va a sovrascrivere l'altra
<tasx_> le unisco??
<panda> tasx_: ah pensavo fosse vuota, per non fare troppo casino sposta solo il file che ti interessa
<tasx_> panda, questo /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode ?
<Momy985> ciao a tutti
<panda> tasx_: dovrebbe essere quello si
<Momy985> quancuno sa spiegarmi il motivo per cui l'internet key fasweb con sim fastweb per riuscire a connettermi devo prima loggarmi in win avviare la connessione riavviare ubuntu? se entro direttamente da ubuntu non si connette.
<tasx_> come mai nella cartella firmware ci sono le cartelle con le versioni dei vari kernel?
<panda> tasx_: non saprei
<Momy985> ?
<Momy985> ho seguito questa guida http://aduteca.adunanza.net/Linux/HowTo/Configurazione_chiavetta_fastweb
<Momy985_> nessuno sa rispondermi?
<tasx> funge!!!!
<tasx> ciao jester-, pensa che bastava solo spostare alcuni files
<panda> Momy985_: hai provato semplicemente a configurare la connessione dal network manager ?
<tasx> panda, ora funge
<panda> tasx: non avevo dubbi
<tasx> ma come mai mi ha spostato il firmware??
<Momy985_> dovrebbe essere già ok, cioè ho aggiunto la mia chiavetta nazione ecc
<Momy985_> è presente la connessione fastweb solo dati, solo che ho sto problema
<Ciro> Io chiudo, buona sera a tutti!
<panda> tasx: avra' fatto cilecca lo script di backup dei vecchi firmware
<pabloice> ciao ragazzi mi serve aiuto!!
<pabloice> se c'è qualcuno mi aiuti :)
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice| !supporto
<pabloice> paolorotolo, ciao
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, esponi la tua domanda :)
<pabloice> paolorotolo, ciao, come faccio a far funzionare la mia copia di ubuntu con 1 schermo esterno tipo proiettore?
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, hai installato ubuntu sul tuo pc? Vuoi solo sapere come proiettare?
<pabloice> paolorotolo, e anche lo schermo del notebook stesso non posso regolare la luminosità!!
<Momy985_> panda:
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, sulla tastiera del notebook c'è un tasto FN?
<pabloice> paolorotolo, praticamente ho collegato il proiettore alla presa vga solo che non succedeva niente
<pabloice> paolorotolo, si c'è
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, sotto ad un tasto (F1 - F2 ecc...) c'è l'immagine di un proiettore
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, o di uno schermo
<pabloice> paolorotolo, ho capito quello che intendi ma non succede niente premendo quello che ti fa passare da 1 modalità a 1 altra
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, le impostazioni del monitor sono in "sistema - preferenze - monitor
<pabloice> paolorotolo, si ma non mi fa regolare la luminosità
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, la luminosità del portatile si può anche regolare con FN
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, se non riesci vai in Sistema - Preferenze - Gestione alimentazione
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, li trovi anche la luminosità dello schermo
<pabloice> paolorotolo, è proprio con fn che non và su ubuntu
<pabloice> paolorotolo non succede niente da sistema come hai detto mi fà abbassare la luminosità ma alla fine rimane sempre uguale :D
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, hai provato a regolare la luminosità dello schermo dal gestione alimentazione?
<pabloice> paolorotolo, si si ma non succede niente
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, di che marca è il tuo portatile?
<PaoloRotolo> Samsung?
<pabloice> paolorotolo, packard bell
<pabloice> paolorotolo non ci sono driver per ubuntu di questo pc, non lo sò
<pabloice> :)
<pabloice> paolorotolo, ci sei??
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, sistema - preferenze - scorciatoie da tastiera
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, clicchi, ad esempio, su alza il volume e premi FN più il tasto
<PaoloRotolo> dovrebbe andare
<pabloice> paolorotolo allora su desktop non mi da queste cose il volume per esempio melo regola la luminosità no
<Momy985_> cosa devo controllare?
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, hai provato ad installare i driver proprietari? (sistema - amministrazione - driver aggiuntivi)?
<pabloice> paolorotolo, sta facendo la ricerca
<pabloice> paolorotolo mi dice nessun driver
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, ok, apri un terminale
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, Applicazioni - Accessori - Terminale
<pabloice> paolorotolo, cel'ho e adesso?
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, digita   sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, si dovrebbe aprire una finestra di gedit
<frigOvuotO> mi si è chiuso virtualbox di colpo
<pabloice> paolorotolo celìho
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, cerca la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=
<pabloice> paolorotolo trovato
<asiviero> hi there, I have a Toshiba Protege PIII very old without CD and no USB primary boot device envisaged by BIOS. Somebody can help me to install xubuntu or some other light version of ubuntu?
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, sostituiscila con GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<pabloice> paolorotolo, ho scritto e poi?
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, salva e chiudi
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, sul terminale, poi, digita   sudo update-grub
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, nel terminale, non in gedit :D
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, scrivi   sudo update-grub
<pabloice> paolorotolo. si si fatto
<pabloice> :D
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, bene, riavvia il pc! :D
<pabloice> ok mo provo
<PaoloRotolo> spero solo non gli abbia rotto il pc :(
<pabloice> paolorotolo, grazie adesso funziona bene
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, bene!
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, credevo ti avessi rotto il pc :D
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, sono contento per te allora :)
<pabloice> paolorotolo, ahahahaha no no!! poi come posso riprovo anche con il proiettore
<pabloice> tanto male che andava avviavo windows 7
<pabloice> :D
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, bene :)
<pabloice> paolorotolo, ma secondo te potrebbe andare meglio se metto la versione a 64bit?
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, mah, dipende dal tuo pc
<pabloice> il mio pc è a 64bit
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, allora mettici il 6
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, il 64*
<pabloice> eh ma adesso ho messo il 32
<pabloice> come faccio devo per forza formattare?
<PaoloRotolo> pabloice, credo di no... devo andare ora
<pabloice> ciao
<pabloice> e grazie
<pabloice> seawolf, ciao mica mi poi dire se per convertire la versione da 32bit in 64bit devo formattare?
<yuki> non riesco mettere a posto per inviare e ricevere email
<yuki> ki  mi aita
<yuki> aiuta
<yuki> ce nessuno
<panda> pabloice: non si puo' "convertire" devi rinstallare da capo
<pabloice> panda, veramente??
<pabloice> yuki, perchè?? che ti chiede?
<pabloice> yuki, a me va benissimo
<yuki> ho fatto una domanda
<yuki> nessuno nn risponde
<pabloice> yuki, si ti ho risposto!!
<alnuvola> buonasera
<alnuvola> qualcuno mi può dire che significa quando in amsn mando un animoticons e mi esce impossibile aprire "content.xml"
<mnemonik> cosa vuol dire quando la voce Eventi>Pericolosi (in ingresso) 27 in Firestarter?
<ilsant0> hi all
<ilsant0> ho una dir vorrei redirigere tutti i file (codice php) in un unico file c'é qualche modo per farlo un bash ?
<Stef> Ciao, sono nuovo della chat. Non ho trovato risposte da nessuna parte in merito a quanto sto per chiedere... Su una partizione ext3 ove tengo tutti i miei dati (non è la partizione /home ma una a parte) ho creato le cartelle nascoste .Trash-xxxx per ogni utente che usa il mio pc, in modo da poter usare normalmente il Cestino. Segue...
<Stef> Ma non riesco a capire come far funzionare lo stesso la cosa disponendo le .Trash sotto le rispettive cartelle dati dei vari utenti e non direttamente sulla directory principale del File System ext3. Cioè fare una cosa più ordinata tipo /home dove le cartelle .Trash sono appunto sotto le directory di sistema dei vari utenti. Segue...
<Stef> PS Ho provato a creare le .Trash sotto le cartelle dati degli utenti da me create ma la funzione cestino non va.
<yvesBsAs> ma la Trash dell'user è in .local/share/Trash
<yvesBsAs> in ogni home di ogni utente
<Stef> Si è vero, ma parlando di una partizione a parte, una partizione dati non riesco a sistemare la .Trash come nelle varie /home
<yvesBsAs> ok, ma quella partizione appartiene ad un utente? è una "home"?
<yvesBsAs> cioè, di Trash ne hai una per utente, ed una per root, non capisco cosa intendi per tale partizione, se "ugo" cancella qualche cosa su di lei dovrebbe finire nel cestino di "ugo"
<Stef> Nel mio PC ho dedicato una partizione solo ed esclusivamente ai dati per tutti gli utenti del PC, il proprietario è la root, gruppo root e gli altri utenti possono accedere. Poi ogni utente ha la sua cartella dati di cui è proprietario (le ho create col sudo)
<panda> Stef: non so se c'e' un modo per dire a nautilus di cercare le trash in un posto diverso da quello predefinito, ma se ti danno fastidio nella directory principale puoi creare dei link simbolici
<Stef> Se ugo cancella sulla partizione dati a parte è non ha una sua trash sulla stessa partizione il cestino non funzione. Ugo non deve essere il proprietario della partizione ma basta della cartella .Trash
<Stef> Panda, quindi tu sei sicuro che è il posto predefinito e non si può modificare?
<yvesBsAs> Stef, il posto è quello, puoi metterla altrove e creare un link come dice panda, ma io ancora non ci ho capito una mazza..
<yvesBsAs> mica cancella i file come utente root, per caso?
<panda> Stef: sono sicuro che sia il posto predefinito, se si possa cambiare non lo so, comincierei a guardare in gconf.
<Stef> Buona idea!
<Stef> YvesBsAs: In alcuni forum c'è chi si lamentava perchè cancellando un file da una partizione dati a parte, veniva fuori la scritta: Impossibile spostare nel cestino, eliminare definitivam..?
<yvesBsAs> Stef, dipende dalle dimensioni del file, se è 5 Gb ci credo che si lamenta..
<Stef> La soluzione secondo alcuni era quella di impostare come proprietario della partizione l'utente interessato, si va be' così con lui il cestino avrebbe funzionato e con gli altri?
<yvesBsAs> quello è il meno, crei il gruppo "cestino" e metti tutti gli utenti in quel gruppo con i relativi permessi
<Stef> Non è possibile perchè il cestino funziona solo quando si è proprietari della cartella e un gruppo non può essere proprietario.
<Stef> Fai la prova crea un gruppo e poi prova a renderlo proprietario di una cartella
<yvesBsAs> non lo sapevo, mai provato a smanettarci con lui
<yvesBsAs> comunque, ancora non ho capito cosa vuoi fargli fare, se il file è di dimensioni "pertinenti" alla cancellazione va a infilarsi nella Trash di chi lo ha eliminato
<yvesBsAs> almeno credo
<Stef> Si si questo si, l'unica curiosità mia era vedere se si poteva far creare la Trash di sistema sotto la cartella dati di ad esempio "ugo"
<yvesBsAs> se come dici tu è in funzione all'user, allora no
<Stef> Forse bisognerebbe curiosare sul funzionamento in genere dei sistemi POSIX
<yvesBsAs> ma sei sicuro che non vada con il solo gruppo? la cartella non mi pare "speciale"  drwx------ 5 yves yves 4,0K 2010-08-25 19:57 Trash
<Stef> Si ma mi sa che non è solo una questione di permessi
<Stef> Comunque si, ho provato e con il solo gruppo non va
<yvesBsAs> manco dandogli i permessi come "777" alla cartella e contenuto?
<frigOvuotO>  ciao
<yvesBsAs> ciao frigOvuotO
<frigOvuotO> ola yvesbsas ho 3 kernel nel grub di cui i 2  piu recenti non si avviano e vanno in tty1 , cosa posso fare?
<yvesBsAs> magari è a causa del driver video, che sceda hai?
<Stef> Il punto non è se mi crea la Trash, ma dove me la crea. Cambiando il permessi la posizione non cambia
<frigOvuotO> ho una nvidia geforce 7600
<frigOvuotO> ho anche l'accelerazione 3d
<yvesBsAs> Stef, "tu" crei la cartella Trash, ed al posto della Trash originale di ogni utente crei un link simbolico che punta a lei
<Stef> Negativo, anche questo è stato provato ed il sistema mi sa che non accetta link per la trash, praticamente mi chiede di eliminare il il file direttamente.
<yvesBsAs> e quello prova che non lo accetta, penso
<Stef> Ripeto non è che non mi funzioni il cestino creando le cartelle trash sulla directory principale, solo che mi sembrerebbe più regolamentare mettere le trash sotto le cartelle dati dei vari utenti come avviene nella partizione /home, anche se lì stanno sotto .local ecc.. ecc..
<yvesBsAs> e anche no
<yvesBsAs> se "io" elimino un dato, viene nei miei dati, non resta su un altra partizione, magari visibile ad altri o su supporto estraibile
<yvesBsAs> è la stessa cosa che succede se elimini un dato del tuo utente da nautilus in sessione root (gksudo nautilus), va nella Trash di root, mica in quella dell'utente che ce l'aveva
<frigOvuotO> yves è sconveniente passare da gnome a  kde?
<yvesBsAs> se installi kde su una Ubuntu inpiastri un pò tutto, l'ideale è un installazione nuova
<Stef> Se tu ha una partizione /mnt/dati ext3 con la cartella "io" per i tuoi dati e la cartella "pippo" per i dati di pippo, quando uno di voi cancella un file va a finire sulla cartella .Trash che sta al di fuori della cartella "io" o "pippo" se a cancellare è pippo.
<frigOvuotO> alloora lascio perdere :)
<yvesBsAs> anche perchè, se non funzionasse, non sapresti a cosa dare la colpa
<Stef> Così se devo criptare la cartella dati devo preoccuparmi di criptare anche la Trash che secondo me è una cosa che non dovrebbe esistere
<yvesBsAs> quello è in relazione hai permessi sulle due cartelle, chiaro che se "io" può non solo vedere, ma pure sgamare i dati di pippo, è normale
<Stef> Non dovrebbe esistere il fatto di fare sta doppia criptazione
<frigOvuotO> yves il mio grub riconosce 1 hd che ha 2 sistemi e un boot chiamato chamaleon ....se lancio win funziona ma se lancio mac non va forse perchè nella partizione del mac c'è il boot e il grub non lo vede?
<yvesBsAs> scusa, ma non puoi mettere i permessi molto restrittivi nelle rispettive home?
<yvesBsAs> ed in ogni caso, puoi sempre abilitare "elimina e non passi dalla Trash"
<Stef> frigo: e se fai partire il boot del hd2
<Stef> yves: e si mi sa che è l'unica
<frigOvuotO> si se vado nel bios e faccio partire l hd 2 parte il chamaleon che poi mi fa scegliere tra win e mac  ...ma vorrei saltare e lanciarlo con il grub dall hd1 ...con win funziona ma con mac no.
<Stef> frigo: Direi di non forzare troppo le cose con il grub, continua col bios. Secondo me.
<frigOvuotO> ok
<frigOvuotO> stef sai dirmi come posso risolvere il problema dei kernel piu recenti che non vanno?
<Stef> frigo: per caso ti è successo che hai interrotto volontariamente o involontariamente un aggirnamento che stavi facendo?
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-20
<Stef> frigo: per caso hai volontariamente o involontariamente interrotto un aggiornamento che stavi facendo?
<frigOvuotO> si esatto per la linea ma poi alla fine dopo tentativi vari si è aggiornato...penso anchio chesia per quello.
<Stef> E' successa la stessa cosa ad un mio amico, credo che il kernel si sia scaricato male e se il kernel è difettato non ti parte niente.
<frigOvuotO> e cosa ha fatto il tuo amico?
<frigOvuotO> se provo a lanciarli dal grub poi mi porta su tty1
<Stef> Parti con il kernel più vecchio, fai la pulizia dei kernel non funzionanti e rifai gli aggiornamenti. Questo non lo ha fatto il mio amico, è un'idea che mi sta venendo adesso. Però non so cosa potrebbe effettivamente succedere.
<frigOvuotO> non saprei come fare....aspetterò qualche esperto che  dica cosa fare
<BetaBrain> ciao a tutti
<Chat7860> ciao
<esulu> ciao
<esulu> chi è ancora sveglio
<esulu> ?
<athox> buongiorno...non riesco a fare l'avanzamento da ubuntu 10.04 a 10.10
<athox> buongiorno...non riesco a fare l'avanzamento da ubuntu 10.04 a 10.10
<juventus> oo
<Guest56690> salve a tutti ho un problemino di connessione con l'adsl. Ho eseguito il pppoeconfig. Sapete dove vengono memorizzati i files creati?
<zenatan> !supporto ho problema con masterizzatore, adesso il sistema lo vede ma inserito il cd a volte funziona ma il più delle vlte no
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zenatan> buongiorno a tutti ho problema con masterizzatore, adesso il sistema lo vede ma inserito il cd a volte funziona ma il più delle vlte no
<zenatan> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<giucar> buongiorno a tutti un temporale ha fatto saltare la corrente mentre era in corso la chiusura di ubuntu alla riaccensione mi è apparsa la videata che posto con pastebin siccome è pochissimo che uso tale s.o. qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire se si può rimediare? http://pastebin.com/m7Emp9jH
<Bartoloni> giucar  in passatto avevo cambiato l' uuid nel grub per far ripartire un pc con un problem aismile
<Bartoloni> jester- ciao
<jester-> ciao
<giucar> scusa ma sono proprio a zero cosè l'uuid e come si cambia?
<Bartoloni> giucar ha postato questo : http://pastebin.com/m7Emp9jH e visto che in passato mi  era gia' successo... hai una dritta veloce?
<giucar> bartoloni scusa ancora ma non ho capito il senso del tuo ultimo post
<Bartoloni> ho incollato nel canale sbagliato :P (heheh)
<Bartoloni> giucar , bootstrappando in recovery mode, riesci ad arrivare al prompt comandi?
<zenatan> Bartoloni puoi aiutarmi con configurazione del masterizzatore optiarc 7530a?
<giucar> bartoloni  scusami proprio ma sono proprio all'inizio è pochissimo che sono passato a ubuntu e non so proprio niente come si fa a bootstrappare?
<Bartoloni> giucar, se la situazioen e' questa, forse potresti prendere in conseiderazioen la reinstallazione...  cmq qua' c'e' piu' o meno la soluzione.. (con l'eliminazioen dell' UUID) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813090
<Bartoloni> giucar, solo che devi lavorare su grub2 .. e nn grub
<Bartoloni> giucra, scusami ho postato il lik sbagliato : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870634
<giucar> bartoloni ok mi spiace perdere tutto ma se questa è l'unica cosa da fare.... cmq facendo reboot su recovery il prompth è attivo, dice initramfs
<Bartoloni> giucar allora, boota dal cd di installazioen di ubuntu.. monta la partizione di ubuntu, ed edita grub (/boot/grub/grub.cfg) . poi in base alla partizione da cui deve boostrappare linux, sostituisci all' UUID di root (root=UUID=[some random stuff]) il nome del disco e partizione (per esempio: root=/dev/sda1
<zenatan> salve a tutti qualcuno può aiutarmi con problemi su lettore dvdrw ?
<misterblu> ciao
<misterblu> ho un problema con l'audio qualcuno è esperrto
<Bartoloni> giucar hai anche windows . o solo ubuntu? e' un notebook?
<misterblu> in pratica sento l'audio solo in cuffia
<giucar> bartoloni  ho solo ubuntu ed è un vecchio desk
<misterblu> e non sò come rimettere l'audio con le casse
<misterblu> ps prima funzionava benissimo
<giucar> bartoloni  adesso provo a fare come hai detto prima mal che vada reinstallo tutto cmq grazie veramente di tutto
<Bartoloni> giucar . perche' in alcuni posti dicevano che in alcuni casi,  il reset del bios , riportava il tipo di controller (IDE AHCI RAID) alla modalita' predefinita... differnete da quella dell' installazione, e comportava l'apparizione della schermata del busybox ( alcuni hanno risolto, metetendo il tipo di controlelr su RAID.. pur non avendo il raid)
<misterblu> nessuno può aiutarmi per l'audio?
<Bartoloni> quindi se hai il controlerl sata.. e il disco e montatao su questo, e magari ora se in "enhanced mode" o "ide mode".. .o altro potrebbe ssree quello il problema
<misterblu> odio sentire solo attraverso le cuffie
<Aizram> 'giorno :)
<misterblu> dai ragazzi datemi una mano
<zenatan> ciao Aizram
<giucar> bartoloni  beh  in origine c'era win xp ma poi esasperato ho piallato tutto e ho installato ubuntu10-10
<Bartoloni> misterblu : nell' alsamixer. il volumi sono aposto ? alsamixer
<misterblu> Bartoloni: si
<Aizram> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=419777.0 guarda qui se il problema è lo stesso
<misterblu> aggiungo che ho un vaio che con ubuntu fa un pò a cazzotti
<misterblu> Bartoloni: in alsa non ho le cuffie
<misterblu> ho i canali master pcm in out
<misterblu> sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)  per la parte tra parentesi cosa devo scrivere?
<jester-> misterblu: ??
<panda> misterblu: niente, lo sostituisce la shell automaticamente
<misterblu> ciao jester-  sto cercando di rispristinare l'audio nelle casse
<misterblu> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto .......
<jester-> misterblu: se non trova il pacchetto sbagli nome
<jester-> misterblu: usa synaptic
<misterblu> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582857/
<jester-> doctorduz@doctorduz-vaio-new:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$
<jester-> ti sei dimnticato (uname -r)
<jester-> misterblu:  sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<panda> misterblu: per "niente" intendevo "lascialo cosi' " non "toglilo" :)
<il> scusate io ho un problema ki può aiutarmi???
<il> vi prg....
<Holden> !italiano | il
<ubot-it> il: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Holden> !qualcuno | il
<ubot-it> il: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<il> ok grazie... allora io ho linux ubuntu 10.10 e quando mi collego a internet con una rete wireless dopo un po che stya collegato rimane collegato però non mi fa navigare e devo disconnette e riccolegarmi di nuovo.. perchè??
<misterblu> panda:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582865/
<misterblu> che ho combinato???
<misterblu> jester-:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/582865/
<il> io ho linux ubuntu 10.10 e quando mi collego a internet con una rete wireless dopo un po che stya collegato rimane collegato però non mi fa navigare e devo disconnette e riccolegarmi di nuovo.. perchè??
<jester-> misterblu: è il server a bottane, cambialo
<misterblu> jester-:  ovvero?
<jester-> misterblu: ovvero prova prima a rifare sudo apt-get update
<misterblu> jester-:  funzione senza errori
<jester-> era il server addormentato
<Romolo> io ho linux ubuntu 10.10 e quando mi collego a internet con una rete wireless dopo un po che stya collegato rimane collegato però non mi fa navigare e devo disconnette e riccolegarmi di nuovo.. perchè??
<Romolo> come si fa ad aprire una discussione su ubuntu-it?
<jester-> Romolo: facile che sia il router impostato di sconnettere dopo un toto minuti di inattività, si dovrebbe ricollegare aprendo il browser
<jester-> Romolo: intendi il forum?
<Romolo> e no perchè il fisso con vista va benissimo
<Romolo> e anche il portatile ke prima aveva xp andava bene..
<Romolo> si il forum
<jester-> !forum | Romolo
<ubot-it> Romolo: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<Romolo> poi la rete nn si disconnette... io mentre lo uso non mi dice che il segnale è del 57% più o meno però non mi fa navigare...
<jester-> Romolo: ti registri, logghi e apri
<jester-> Romolo: lspci | grep -i network e incolla qui la riga
<Romolo> come??
<misterblu> jester-:  qui non va più l'audio neanche in cuffia
<Romolo> scusa jester non c'è qualche driver per linux che riguarda le reti wifi??
<Romolo> una volta entrati nel forum come si deve fare per aprire una discussione??
<jester-> Romolo: lspci | grep -i network e incolla qui la riga
<jester-> Romolo: da il comando nel terminale
<Romolo> che significa lspci | grep -i network e incolla qui la riga
<Romolo> ???
<Peace-> Romolo: ....
<Peace-> Romolo: hai gnome?
<Bartoloni> esiste un folder (escludendo /tmp) in cui un applicazione, se lanciata (da un utente senza permessi speciali di alcun tipo) abbia i diritti di creare file (nella medesima cartella) ? (gia' provato ocn /opt e /usr/bin ma l'applicazione (anche se lanciabile da tutti) non ha i diritti di creare file
<Peace-> Bartoloni: nella home
<panda> Bartoloni: la home dell'utente che la lancia
<Peace-> Bartoloni: ad esempio io faccios crivere i file di configurazioen dei miei script in ~/.kde
<Bartoloni> nell ahome di  un utente, non e' utilizzabile a pieni permessi dagli altri utenti :(
<Bartoloni> o perlomeno.. ricordo che e' stato una delel prime locazioni che ho provato ad utilizzare
<Bartoloni> stavo pensando a /var/tmp che viene preservata anche dopo riavii e aggiornamenti
<Peace-> Bartoloni: e invece si
<Peace-> Bartoloni: basta settarlo
<Peace-> alttrimenti
<Peace-> sudo mkdir /home/shared ; sudo chmod 777 /home/shared
<Peace-> quella cartella sara' utilizzabile da tutti
<Peace-> Bartoloni: io infatti ho una cartella cosi
<Peace-> tutti gli utenti possono attingere da quella
<Peace-> e posso scrivere modificare il contenuto e pure cancellare
<Bartoloni> non volevo cambiare i permessi.... era per fare un installer non "intrusivo"...
<Bartoloni> che installasse l'applicazione (disponibile a tutti gli utenti) senza fare modifiche a permessi alcun tipo
<Peace-> Bartoloni: non puoi
<andros> Salve,mi sapete dire come mai dopo l'installazione di ubuntu il driver wi-fe non mi si installa?
<Bartoloni> ah ok :(
<Peace-> Bartoloni: anche in windows se non attivi la cosa
<Peace-> Bartoloni: idem in mac credo
<andros> Wi-fe attivo
<Peace-> Bartoloni: perche è l amministraotre del computer che disolito gestisce la cosa
<andros> ma non parte l'icona che ti dice install driver
<Peace-> andros: ma che casino stai facendo su ?
<andros> su?
<Peace-> andros: o l hardware viene riconosciuto o no
<Peace-> andros: se non viene riconosciuto ci sono 2 possibilita
<Peace-> cattiva configuraizone
<Peace-> o driver non installato
<Peace-> quindi periferica non supporta
<Peace-> quindi l utente deve installare il driver
<andros> Mi appare un msx che dice di scaricare il driver sul sito del kernel
<Peace-> andros: fai uno screen
<Peace-> shot
<andros> appare per 2 secondi quando si avvia
<Peace-> andros: che scheda wifi del menga hai ?
<andros> Dell'acer
<Peace-> andros: da quanto usi linux?
<andros> 6 mesi
<Peace-> andros: xD ecco
<Peace-> andros: dell acer non significa nulla
<Peace-> andros: devi dare il modello esatto
<Peace-> andros: 1 che connessione ha usb pci pcmicia?
<Peace-> è interna o esterna
<andros> eth1
<Peace-> non significa nulla eth1
<Peace-> interna  o esterna
<Peace-> usb o pci
<andros> Pc portatile
<Peace-> allora è interna?
<andros> si
<Peace-> minghia ci siamo arrivati
<Peace-> andros: lspci | grep -i network
<Peace-> andros: dimmi cosa dice
<Peace-> apri un terminale e dai quel comando...
<andros> loggo linux
<pozzi0> salve
<pozzi0> cercavo qualcuno pratico del programma
<pozzi0> gtkpod
<pozzi0> o cmq di un programma per l'ipod su linux
<pozzi0> no scrivetemi !ipod pozzi0
<pozzi0> non scrivetemi !ipod pozzi0
<pozzi0> quello l'ho già letto e riletto
<Peace-> pozzi0: che problema hai
<Peace-> non tutti gli ipod vanno..
<pozzi0> ho l'ipod prima generazione
<Peace-> perche quelli di mac fanno le cose bene e quindi tendono a segare il supporto linux
<pozzi0> quelli rettangolari
<pozzi0> schermo piccolo
<pozzi0> quando provo a sincronizzare
<Peace-> beh insomma non vA?
<pozzi0> quando provo a sincronizzare
<pozzi0> mi dice
<pozzi0> un messaqggio di errore
<pozzi0> dice che
<FloodBotIt1> pozzi0: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<parik70> !ipod pozzio :-)
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ipod pozzio :-)'
<pozzi0> il nome del file "xx\yy\zz" non è piu valido per il file "nome gruppo-traccia".
<pozzi0> e non mi sincronizza nulla
<pozzi0> quindi io da quando ho linux non ascolto musica il che è un problema di importanza relativamente grande, sì
<pozzi0> però mi scoccia
<pozzi0> allora nulla da dire?
<pozzi0> se anche avete da consigliarmi un programma
<pozzi0> per sincronizzare l'ipod
<pozzi0> che SAPETE funzionare
<Peace-> gksu gtkpod
<Peace-> se funge cosi allora possiamo fixare
<Peace-> altrimenti non so
<Peace-> io uso kde
<pozzi0> non ho capito
<Peace-> quindi amarok
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pozzi0> Peace- non ho capito
<pozzi0> gksu gtkpod cosa?
<Peace-> pozzi0: apri un terminale e avvialo con quel comando
<pozzi0> va bene
<pozzi0> altrimenti tu usi?
<pozzi0> kde? amarok?
<Peace-> pozzi0: guarda non so
<Peace-> pozzi0: io uso kubuntu ubuntu non me lo ricordo
<Peace-> non son un esperto di pod
<Peace-> so solo che certe volte non va
<Peace-> perche ci sono i permessi sbaliati
<Peace-> allora per farlo andare si fa
<Peace-> da terminale
<Peace-> gksu gtkpod
<pozzi0> va bè proverà
<pozzi0> proverò
<pozzi0> grazie
<Peace-> se va basta cambiare i permessi e  si fixa
<pozzi0> grazie grazie
<pozzi0> me la caverò
<pozzi0> odio l'ipod
<pozzi0> non dovrei nemmeno averlo
<pozzi0> è una vergogna che mac non rilasci una versione itunes per linux
<pozzi0> cazzoni
<Momoeo> Ciao a tutti!
<misterblu> jester-:  ci sei
<misterblu> ho un grave prob
<misterblu> non si avvia piu ubuntu in modalita grafica
<Peace-> pozzi0: 3% del mercato sai che gli frega
<Momoeo> Sono riuscito a condividere la posta di thunderbird tra win xp e ubuntu, ma non riesco a scaricare le nuove perchè mi da impossibile connettersi al server 127.0.01 che devo fare?
<jester-> misterblu: che hai combinato
<jester-> pozzi0: quasi nessuno spende per il 2.5% del mercato che da anni non cresce
<misterblu> ho disinstallato le applicazioni alsa
<misterblu> e a un certo punto....pufff
<jester-> misterblu: alsa centra no con la brafica. che scheda video hai
<jester-> grafica*
<misterblu> ndivia geforce
<jester-> misterblu: si saranno trascinate per dipendenza una parte di xorg, reinstalla sopra sena formattare che fai prima
<misterblu> non posso perdere i dati delle mail e altri doc
<misterblu> non posso reinstallare
<jester-> misterblu: da manuale non fai formattare la partizione non perdi nulla
<misterblu> e poi non va neanche il ripristino non e' che mi puoi dare una mano a rimettere i driver aposto?
<jester-> misterblu: a sapere cosa hai segato
<misterblu> hehehe
<misterblu> lo so
<misterblu> non possiamo provare a re installare i driver
<Momoeo> qualcuno sa rispondermi?
<jester-> misterblu: sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<jester-> misterblu: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<misterblu> jester-:  se riavvio mi dice che va in modalita ridotta
<jester-> misterblu: secondo me è una quastione di configurazione account
<jester-> misterblu: dai quei comandi in shell
<misterblu> gli dico di si di rispristinare il sistema a da li non si schioda
<misterblu> provo a fare quello che hai scritto
<jester-> misterblu: parti in modalità recovery vai in shell e dai i comandi, poi rebbot
<jester-> reboot*
<Momoeo> jester-: mi dai una mano?
<jester-> Momoeo: spiega la condivisione con xp
<misterblu> jester-: mi dice impossibile risolvere " it.archive.ubuntu.com"
<Momoeo> ho seguito questa guida:  http://giuseppegortan.wordpress.com/2008/03/01/condividere-tra-windows-e-ubuntu-la-posta-di-thunderbird/
<jester-> misterblu: sevi andare un shell con supporto d i rete
<Momoeo> Mi ritrovo le stesse cartelle e le mail già scaricate, ma non ricevo le nuove perchè non si connette al server 127.0.0.1
<jester-> misterblu: è una rob ainutile da masochisti
<jester-> misterblu: / Momoeo
<misterblu> jester quindi
<misterblu> ...
<jester-> misterblu: exit e torna al menu, vedi se c'è tty cin supporto rete
<misterblu> mi dai i comandi per arrivare alla shel con la rete
<misterblu> ubuntu 10.04.2 lts doctor.... new tty2
<misterblu> ubuntu 10.04.2 lts doctor.... new tty2'
<jester-> Momoeo: scusa ma a quale pro fare un lavoro del genere
<jester-> misterblu: sei collegato a cavo?
<misterblu> no wire less
<misterblu> ma posso...
<Momoeo> per avere le stesse mail sia in win che ubuntu..
<Momoeo> una volta letta una nuova da una parte la ritrovo dall'altra
<jester-> Momoeo: basta settare gli account di lasciare i messagi sul server e li scarichi sempre da altri sistemi
<jester-> quando apri in linux se le pia
<Momoeo> ma così hai dei doppioni
<Momoeo> o no?
<jester-> Momoeo: doppioni di che
<Momoeo> delle mail
<Momoeo> cioè vengono scaricate due volte una per os
<Momoeo> e quelle vecchio?
<jester-> Momoeo: hai le stesse identiche mail scaricate da os diversi
<jester-> mica che sul server si riproducono
<Momoeo> Io volevo riavere le stesse mail del bk con la stessa organizzazione di cartelle
<jester-> Momoeo: logico che devi togliere la cosa scrausa che hai fatto
<Momoeo> il bello è che non è l'unica guida fatta così
<Momoeo> sei sicuro che posso ottenere quello che voglio in un modo migliore?
<jester-> Momoeo: non è ne una cosa usuale ne che riguardi ubuntu come os, l'argomento sarebbe off topic ma prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat magari qualcuno è interessato
<Momoeo> ok , ma spiegami cos'hai in mente tu al volo
<jester-> Momoeo: quello che ti ho detto sopra
<Momoeo> e in ogni caso il mio problema è che non scarica le mail nuove,
<attemptD> Momoeo setti i client che usi  per la posta: thunderbird su linux e l'altro su win in modo che non scarichino la posta in locale ma la lascino nel server. per quanto invece riguarda la guida devi rimettere tutto come stava. visto che non ti rileva il localhost seguendo la guida qualcosa di strano e' successo.
<Momoeo> ok grazie
<Ciro> Buona domenica a tutti
<Gennaro> come vedermi in webcam
<Gennaro> come far riconoscere la mia webcam a ubuntu
<Gennaro> ho una webcam microsoft HD6000
<Gennaro> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<Gennaro> desidero collegare la mia webcam
<Gennaro> come faccio a collegare la mia webcam
<Gennaro> help help
<Samed87> è possibile avviare un programma su ubuntu all'avvio senza mostrare nessuna finestra
<Gennaro> non ho capito, come senza nessuna finestra
<Gennaro> come si chiama questo programma... aiutami passo passo
<Samed87> vorrei avviare teamviewer sul mio portatile
<Samed87> all'avvio
<Samed87> è un programma vpn
<Samed87> ma voglio che mi parta in automatico
<Samed87> senza stare a chiudere le finestre
<Gennaro> non si puo
<Gennaro> esiste un programma per controllare il traffico internet
<Gennaro> desidero un programma per controllo MB di traffico internet
<magnante> salve,ho un problema con wifi ubuntu,poterte aiutarmi'
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | magnante
<ubot-it> magnante: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<magnante> alve,ho un problema con wifi ubuntu,qualcuno può aiutarmi'
<maddler> !qualcuno | magnante
<ubot-it> magnante: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<magnante> problema wifi,device not ready(firmware missing)
<magnante> problema wifi,device not ready(firmware missing),qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<maddler> magnante: che scheda wifi e`?
<magnante> intel broadcom
<Gennaro> SI INTEL
<Gennaro> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<Gennaro> esiste un programma per controllo traffico internet
<Gennaro> mi serve un programma per il controllo traffico
<magnante> <maddle
<magnante> aiutami
<Gennaro> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<Gennaro> help help
<Gennaro> help help
<Gennaro> un programma tipo NET METER
<Gennaro> devo controllare il mio traffico internet
<Gennaro> c'è un programma
<Gennaro> :-(
<maddler> Gennaro: prova speedometer
<remix_tj> Gennaro: http://netramon.sourceforge.net/ita/index.html
<maddler> Gennaro: e` in modalita` testuale ma non e` malvagio
<remix_tj> mai usato, pero' sembra quello che ti serve
<maddler> magnante: intel O broadcom?
<magnante> broadcom
<maddler> magnante: che modello?
<magnante> bcm4318 air force one 54 g
<magnante> ciao
<maddler> ciao eh...
<maddler> mah...
<Gennaro> ma non mi conta niente
<Gennaro> cioè non mi segna nessun kb
<Gennaro> uno piu efficare non c'è
<Gennaro> NTM mi dice sempre ZERO
<Gennaro> nonostante che navigo
<Gennaro> help help
<Gennaro> qualcuno mi aiuti
<maddler> ma ti serve vedere solo il traffico istantaneo?
<Gennaro> si si
<Gennaro> solo il traffico instantaneo
<maddler> gkrellm2
<maddler> :)
<Gennaro> da ubuntu software lo scarico??
<maddler> tra le altre cose ha anche le statistiche di rete
<maddler> Gennaro: si
<Gennaro> come disinstallo NTM??????????
<maddler> Gennaro: in alternativa puoi usare "speedometer" da linea di comando
<maddler> sia gkrellmc he speedometer stanno nei repository di ubuntu
<as> qualcuno sa come invertire i tasti del mouse con il terminale?
<zenatan> salve a tutti
<zenatan> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<zenatan> salve a tutti ! qualcuno può aiutarmi con il masterizzatore? lo vedo ma non legge e non da segni di vita
<zenatan> qualcuno è on line per aiuto?
<zenatan> ciao Bartoloni
<david74> ciao
<david74> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare
<david74> non riesco a configurare l'adattatore wireless dlink dwl 132 (veramente non trovo neanche i driver per ubuntu10.10
<Ciro> sera
<Ciro> non mi è riuscita la formattazione di un hdd esterno e ho creato un "demone" e non sò eliminarlo
<Ciro> cosa posso fare
<david74>  ciao ,qualcuno mi puo' aiutare ,non riesco a configurare l'adattatore wireless dlink dwl 132 (veramente non trovo neanche i driver per ubuntu10.10
<Ciro> non riesco nemmeno a formattare
<Ciro> asp, provo a fare un'altra cosa
<pozzi0> buonasera
<pozzi0> qualcuno mi sa dire
<pozzi0> un programma per riempire l'ipod con ubuntu 10.10?
<pozzi0> non scrivete !ipod pozzi0..lo so a memoria quel coso
<pozzi0> ehi?
<pozzi0> aiutatemi
<pozzi0> #ubuntu
<Ciro> Aiuto!!! Ho un problema che non sò risolvere su un'hard disk esterno!!!!
<zenatan> ho un problema con il cd ed il masterizzatore qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Ciro> Vi prego, ho bisogno di aiuto!!!
<francesco_> salve
<francesco_> ho bisognio di aiuto
<francesco_> vorrei installare nokuntu
<francesco_> ma mi dice impossibile
<francesco_> ho seguito una guida ma non ho avuto risultati
<francesco_> chi mi aiuta per favore???
<francesco_> salve ho bisognio di aiuto
<francesco_> salve a tutti
<francesco_> ho bisognio di aiuto
<nicotano> buona sera
<nicotano> !aiuto | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<francesco_> vorrei installare nokuntu ma mi dice il seguente problema
<francesco_> La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: multisync-tools
<francesco_> ho seguito la guida http://www.lffl.org/2010/08/nokuntu-e-arrivato-nokia-pc-suite-per.html
<francesco_> ho seguito l'installazione tramite terminale
<francesco_> ma sul comando gdebi mi dice sconosciuto
<nicotano> francesco_, hai scaricato quel pacchetto .deb indicato nella guida
<francesco_> si
<francesco_> lo ho su scaricati
<nicotano> prova  con  sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto
<francesco_> mi da sempre lo stesso problema
<francesco_> apre ubuntu software center e non fa niete
<francesco_> scrive solo La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: multisync-tools
<nicotano> francesco_, apri gestore pacchettui (synaptic) pigi uil pulsante cerca e inserisci   multisync-tools  fai andare la ricerca e vedi se esiste quel  pacchetto che ti manca
<francesco_> se il pacchetto è in scaricati come faccio a posizionarmi da terminale
<nicotano> francesco_,  devi scaricare  e installare multisync-tools
<nicotano> francesco_, vedi  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/235096
<francesco_> grazie
<nicotano> francesco_,  vedi con sudo apt-get install multisync  se te lo installa
<francesco_> fatto
<nicotano> francesco_, adesso riprova con quel .deb
<francesco_> garzie mille intanto per chi fosse interessato ho risolto il problema  dichiarazione dei redditi e penso che faro una guida per installare il programma
<francesco_> sta ancora scaricando
<papero> ciao a tutti
<papero> qualcuno sa come configurare bogofilter x evolution?
<Peace-> uff
<pozzi0> qualcuno mi può consigliare
<pozzi0> un programma facile\barra\intuitivo\barra\leggero per mettere musica sull'ipod?
<pozzi0> ho un ipod non so..quelli piu comuni..lunghi ma con lo schermo piccolo
<pozzi0> penso prima generazione
<jester-> pozzi0: mi pare che rhithmbox lo faccia
<pozzi0> rythm cè già di default in ubuntu 10.10?
<eikichi> we
<eikichi> un italiano
<eikichi> XD
<maddler> pozzi0: gtkpod, se la memoria non mi inganna
<maddler> pozzi0: banshee ed exaile forse lo fanno pure, non ricordo
<pozzi0> si io uso gtk pod
<pozzi0> però mi da problemi :(
<pozzi0> proverò banshee
<maddler> eh...
<pozzi0> e con rythmbox
<maddler> guarda... chredo sia un problema di aggiornamento di librerie... io per far andare il mio (proma di defenestrarlo) avevo dovuto scaricare e compilare le librerie di supporto dai sorgenti
<puccettifra> salvce
 * MatteoR saluta tutti
<seawolf> grande MatteoR ipv6
<MatteoR> seawolf: Sì, con il tunneling. Purtroppo il mio ISP non supporta l'ipv6
<Chat7860> ciao
<MatteoR> Salve a tutti
<pozzi> ciao
<pozzi> sentite: ho messo come automatico
<pozzi> che quando collego l'ipod al computer
<pozzi> mi apre gtkpod
<pozzi> ora se voglio che non me lo apra piu, o che me ne apra un altro, come devo fare?
<Bobbix> Buonasera... mi date un vs. parere per favore? Ho gimp che ogni tanto si blocca (congelato) ma quello che è strano che dopo si piantano tutte le altre finestre di gnome e sono costretto a riavviare brutalmente... c'è qualche bug conosciuto o qualcosa che si possa fare ?
<Bobbix> Ora ad esempio tutte le nuove finestre che apro non hanno più le icone per ridurre, ingrandire e chiudere e devo usare i menu e fra poco si bloccherà proprio tutto... comunque tutto ha origine da gimp, dopo che va in crash gimp si pianta tutto Ubuntu (10.04 per la cronaca).
<Bobbix> Ho anche provato a rimuoverlo completamente, a rimuovere pacchetti aggiuntivi, plugin... etc.. gimp non va più bene e manda in blocco tutto il gestore finestre di gnome... che ne dite ?
<pozzi> scusate qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Bobbix> Ora ad esempio non si sposta più nessuna finestra... HELP !
<Bobbix> Vabbè... sentite qualcuno sa se facendo ctrl+alt+backspace poi si può riottenere il controllo delle applicazioni che giravano prima? intendo dire di riaprire le finestre relative ai programmi che erano sotto prima del blocco ???
<Kaos_One> Bobbix, io ho un problema simile al tuo... prova ad andare su Sistema -> preferenze -> aspetto e a disattivare gli effetti grafici e poi a riattivarli...
<Bobbix> fatto già... se disattivo riprendo il controllo di gnome ma gimp resta bloccato (ed ho perso una mezz'ora buona di lavoro su un'immagine porca miseria)
<Bobbix> tu che scheda hai?
<Bobbix> Io la intel gma integrata...
<Kaos_One> io una ati... a me il problema che dà è il non visualizzare i bordi delle finestre all'avvio.. più o meno 1 volta su 3
<Bobbix> potrebbe essere un problema di driver grafici forse... e/o magari di kernel.
<Bobbix> Si all'avvio a me una volta su due non appare niente e devo riavviare gnome
<Bobbix> fortunatamente ho attivatoil tasto ctrl+alt+backspace
<Kaos_One> credo sia un bug..
<Bobbix> Già... quindi tu ora non usi gli effetti desktop, giusto?
<Bobbix> Se cos' ti funzia bene direi che li disattivo di default e buonanotte.
<Bobbix> (dammi conferma però)
<Kaos_One> io li uso.. a disattivarli credo non dia problemi, ma non ho mai provato
<Bobbix> beh è da provare (io ora li ho disattivati stabilmente) se non ricapita più... 1 + 1 = 2
<Bobbix> ho perso tutto il lavoro fatto su una immagine... avevo ritagliato a mano, sfumato, scontornato, applicato effetti... fatto un bel lavoro, più di mezz'ora di lavoro... persi !!!
<Kaos_One> :S
<pozzi> ragazzi
<pozzi> ogni volte che cambio l'ora
<pozzi> poi quando spengo e riaccendo
<pozzi> è di nuovo scazzata
<pozzi> perchè?
<attemptD> pc vecchio?
<pozzi> ma no ha una settimana
<pozzi> è bello e bravo
<attemptD> controlla vedi di settare l'ora da un server
<pozzi> come faccio?
<attemptD> ora non ho ubu sotto  mano ma nelle impostazioni di data e ora vedi che si rimetta quando si collega a internet
<attemptD> oppure e' settata male la localita' e stai ogni volta che riavvii di un'ora o due avanti o indietro.
<Bobbix> pozzi: scusa ma hai un solo sistema operativo ?
<attemptD> oppure e' andata la pila della motherboard ma non e' il caso tuo.
<Bobbix> attemptD: mi piacerebbe però capire se l'ora si sposta di una o due ore precise o sballa completamente. non è un dettaglio.
<pozzi> no ne ho 2 Bobbix
<Bobbix> ok pozzi, e quando parti con l'altro sistema operativo ti si sballa ugualmente l'ora o no ?
<pozzi> non lo so non l'ho mai aperto
<pozzi> controllerò
<pozzi> se è windows che rema dalla parte opposta
<attemptD> sposta sempre uguale?
<pozzi> si sposta indietro di un ora sto stronzo
<Bobbix> bah.. l'ora dovrebbe cambiare solo se è periodo di cambio ora
<Bobbix> un'ora precisa?
<pozzi> mi sembra di si
<pozzi> magari ogni tanto scazza di 20 secondi
<attemptD> pozzi hai settato male il locale.
<Bobbix> beh allora come ha detto attemptD dovresti controllare se non hai settato male l'ora locale...
<pozzi> non l'ho settato
<attemptD> ti si regola su beirut invece che su roma per capirsi.
<pozzi> il lugo
<pozzi> luogo
<pozzi> ora lo metto
<Bobbix> ecco bravo :-)
<pozzi> volevo mentire
<pozzi> non volevo confessare
<pozzi> al mio pc nuovo
<pozzi> di essere un italiano di merda
<Bobbix> (parla per te)
<pozzi> eh invece no
<pozzi> tutti
<Bobbix> vabbè pozzi... comunque questo non riguarda il supporto...
<Bobbix> Buonanotte a tutti.
<giucar> buonasera sono un novizio di ubuntu all'avvio di ubuntu mi compare /bin/sh: sudo: not found non so che pesci pigliare per me è turco qualcuno può aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-12
<Roby> & Bonanotte
<[P]3pafvyvas> ciaoo
<[P]3pafvyvas> ci sta qualcuni?
<[P]3pafvyvas> ho bisogno di un aiuto...
<awake> ciao [P]3pafvyvas
<pac> buongiorno secondo voi può funzionare questo per scrivere in modalità portrait su tablet pc? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/879938/
<cri> giorno
<pac> buongiorno
<cri> giorno
<pac> stamattina ho scoperto che ubuntu ha dei suoni di sistema e io non lo sapevo perché non li sento sul portatile
<cri> ..
<cri> usi da poco ubuntu
<pac> già e ho passato tante di quelle ore in pochi giorni per risolvere molto poco
<cri> devi vedere suoni di sistema
<cri> se vai sulla cassa in alto con il tasto destro
<cri> del mouse
<cri> seleziona impostazioni
<pac> si sento ma solo all'avvio di ubuntu poi ho saputo che ci sono suoni per tante azioni ma non riesco ad attivarli
<cri> pac, RIUSCITO
<_Best_> eccolo quì.. Buondì! :)
<greenrabbit> 'ngiorno
<pac> Buongiorno nonostante abbia installato questo file openprinting-ppds-postscript-brother_20101122-1lsb3.2_all.deb ubuntu 11.10 continua non vedere la mia stampante (brother 8025d)
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<pac> ho scritto al supporto della mia stampante e mi hanno risposto con delle istruzioni in pdf però mi pare di aver già fatto tutto questo suggerimenti?
<awake> linka le istruzioni
<pac> awake: abbi pazienza come si fa
<awake> uhm.. potresti uppare il pdf su mediafire
<pac>  awake ora provo
<awake> è facile, neh
<pac> awake: si grazie :-) http://www.mediafire.com/?mh1rqoba23wqbo6
<awake> vedo
<Odo> Giorno
<pac> awake: va bene aspetto  esperiamo in bene!
<awake> pac, mi sembra una guida dettagliata
<awake> hai fatto tutto quello che ti dice?
<awake> bon, vado in doccia
<pac> awake: non so più con chi ma ieri l'ho fatto e alla fine ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu e provare con questo openprinting-ppds-postscript-brother_20101122-1lsb3.2_all.deb
<pac> awake: buona doccia
<greenrabbit> pac, perchè hai dovuto reinstallare ubuntu :/
<pac> greenrabbit: per poter installare questo file openprinting-ppds-postscript-brother_20101122-1lsb3.2_all.deb
<pac> greenrabbit: cosi mi hanno consigliato ieri
<greenrabbit> pac, potevi disinstallare quelli della brother e installare quello open
<pac> greenrabbit: può essere io sono stato guidato così il problema è che comunque non vede la stampante
<greenrabbit> pac, la stampante è collegata direttamente al pc tramite usb oppure è una stampante di rete?
<pac> greenrabbit: usb
<greenrabbit> ok dai il comando lsusb
<greenrabbit> e dammi l'output !paste
<greenrabbit> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880048/
<greenrabbit> pac, non la vedo collegata è ccesa?
<greenrabbit> *accesa
<pac> greenrabbit: accesa e collegata
<greenrabbit> aspe si è collegata è l'ultima voce
<pac> greenrabbit: va bene
<greenrabbit> pac hai gnome o kde?
<pac> greenrabbit: ubuntu 11.10 ?
<greenrabbit> ok hai gnome, a 32 o 64 bit?
<pac> greenrabbit: 64
<greenrabbit> ok
<greenrabbit> pac dai lpstat -p
<pac> greenrabbit: pasquale@ubuntu:~$ lpstat -p lpstat: No destinations added. pasquale@ubuntu:~$
<greenrabbit> ok
<greenrabbit> pac se dai system-config-printer riesci a trovarla in quelle da aggiungere?
<pac> greenrabbit: non vede la stamapante collegata a usb
<pac> greenrabbit: vede solo lpt e porta seriale
<greenrabbit> ok aspetta
<greenrabbit> pac, ascoltami la tua stampante è supportata da ubuntu con i sui driver proprietari se vuoi possiamo rifare una prova insieme installando i driver proprietari come descritto nel file pdf
<pac> greenrabbit: proviamo ma cosa faccio di quello che ho installato
<greenrabbit> lo rimuoviamo
<pac> greenrabbit: ok guidami
<greenrabbit> allora dai il seguente comando sudo dpkg -r openprinting
<greenrabbit> e dimmi se ti da errori
<pac> greenrabbit: dpkg: attenzione: non c'è alcun pacchetto installato che corrisponde a openprinting
<greenrabbit> pac allora non l'hai installato ancora andiamo avanti scaricati il driver della brother per ubuntu a 64 bit
<pac> greenrabbit: di quale stai parlando
<greenrabbit> pac, sul sito della brother troverai i tuoi driver per diversi sistemi, tra i quali c'è anche "For Debian/Ubuntu 64 bit"
<greenrabbit> ci clicchi sopra e prelevi i file
<greenrabbit> pac per essere sicuri che il tuo sistema è a 64 bit dai questo comando uname -p
<pac> greenrabbit: pensavo ti riferissi a questo  openprinting-ppds-postscript-brother_20101122-1lsb3.2_all.deb
<greenrabbit> no lascia perdere quello
<greenrabbit> e prendiamo i driver proprietari
<pac> greenrabbit: x86_64
<pac> greenrabbit: però è installato non va tolto
<greenrabbit> pac se era installato non doveva darti quell'errore
<pac> greenrabbit: ok scarico i due file deb allora
<greenrabbit> evidentemente qualcosa non è andata a buon fine per cui non c'è
<greenrabbit> si scarica
<greenrabbit> e dammi anche il link così controllo anch'io
<pac> greenrabbit: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#DCP-8025D
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> ok
<greenrabbit> pac mi dai i nomi esatti dei due file che hai scaricato?
<pac> greenrabbit: cupswrapperDCP8025D-1.0.2-1.i386.deb
<pac> greenrabbit: dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<greenrabbit> pac non vanno bene sono per architetture a 32 bit ci vogliono quelli a 64 bit
<greenrabbit> aspe
<pac> greenrabbit: ci sono solo quelli mi pare
<greenrabbit> pac vai in questa pagina http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/linux-brprinter-installer-1.0.0-1.gz&lang=English_lpr
<pac> greenrabbit: copio il codice
<greenrabbit> non fare accetta ma cliccaci con il tasto destro del mouse e seleziona la voce salva il link con nome
<greenrabbit> dopo di che dovresti avere questo file linux-brprinter-installer-1.0.0-1.gz vai nella cartella dove l'hai scaricato tasto destro del mouse e fai estrai
<pac> ok faccio subito
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi
<greenrabbit> ok ora posizionati con il terminale nella cartella dove hai scopattato il file
<greenrabbit> *scompattato
<mikunos> sto cercando di cancellare una cartella con migliaia di piccoli files di log che bloccano il mio sistema
<greenrabbit> dai il seguente comando: chmod +x linux-brprinter-installer-1.0.0-1
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<mikunos> ma noto che il comando rm -rf nomecartella è lentissimo
<mikunos> cosa devo fare?
<pac> greenrabbit: pasquale@ubuntu:~/Scaricati$ chmod +x linux-brprinter-installer-1.0.0-1 pasquale@ubuntu:~/Scaricati$
<greenrabbit> poi dai il seguente comando ./linux-brprinter-installer-1.0.0-1
<greenrabbit> ti chiede la password dagliela poi ti chiede il nome della stampante dagliela e conferma i due driver che cerca di scaricare
<pac> greenrabbit:[sudo] password for pasquale:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for pasquale:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for pasquale:
<pac> greenrabbit: in rosso!
<greenrabbit> pac stai sbagliando a inserire la password
<greenrabbit> controlla il caps se è attivo
<pac> greenrabbit: Sorry, try again. sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts Password:
<greenrabbit> mikunos, se non ti da errori mentre cancella allora è normale devi solo aspettare che finisca
<greenrabbit> pac ridai il comando e controlla se scrivi la password per bene
<pac> greenrabbit: la prima era senza caps la seconda con
<pac> greenrabbit: riprovo
<pac> greenrabbit: cd Scaricati è giusto ?
<greenrabbit> pac lo sto facendo partire sul mio pc e non mi da errore di password quindi è il problema è la digitazione della tua password
<pac> greenrabbit: va bene riprovo
<greenrabbit> pac credo di si dovrebbe stare in scaricati
<pac> greenrabbit: ci sono ma ho difficoltà sul nome della stampante ho scritto 8025 d ora riprovo con 8025d
<greenrabbit> no pac
<greenrabbit> devi scrivere DCP-8025D
<pac> greenrabbit: grazie
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto do l'ok per l'installazione?
<greenrabbit> si
<pac> yy
<greenrabbit> se ti da errori copiali in paste
<pac> greenrabbit: scusa!
<greenrabbit> ?
<pac> greenrabbit: pensavo di essere nel terminale
<greenrabbit> np
<pac> greenrabbit: sta installando questo ieri non era successo!
<greenrabbit> :)
<pac> greenrabbit: mi dice di selezionare qualcosa ma non capisco
<pac> greenrabbit: usb non c'è
<greenrabbit> pac puoi postarmi un immagine del desktop per capire
<pac> greenrabbit: subito
<pac> greenrabbit: http://imagebin.org/203006
<greenrabbit> ok pac aspetta un attimo
<pac> greenrabbit: va bene
<cri> ragazzi se istallo i plasma su kubuntu dove vanno a finire
<greenrabbit> pac prova con l'opzione 4
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto ma non stampa
<greenrabbit> aspetta che non abbiamo finito
<greenrabbit> è terminata la procedura?
<greenrabbit> nessun problema riscontrato?
<pac> http://imagebin.org/203007greenrabbit:
<pac> http://imagebin.org/203007
<pac> greenrabbit: scusa
<greenrabbit> premi enter e dimmi se esce dll'installazione
<pac> greenrabbit: uscito
<greenrabbit> ok
<pac> greenrabbit: nelle impostazioni di sistema la stampante c'è
<greenrabbit> da terminale controlla se esiste la seguente cartella dai il seguente comando
<pac> greenrabbit: scusa quale comando
<greenrabbit> prova a stampare se non stampa dai il seguente comando cd /usr/lib/cups/filter
<pac> greenrabbit: non stampa ancora e ho dato il comando
<greenrabbit> che ti dice il comando?
<pac> greenrabbit: pasquale@ubuntu:~$ cd /usr/lib/cups/filter pasquale@ubuntu:/usr/lib/cups/filter$
<greenrabbit> ok l'ha creata ora prova questo cd  /usr/share/cups/model
<pac> greenrabbit: in un altro terminale
<pac> ?
<greenrabbit> no nello stesso
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> esiste la cartella?
<pac> greenrabbit: pasquale@ubuntu:~$ cd /usr/lib/cups/filter pasquale@ubuntu:/usr/lib/cups/filter$ cd  /usr/share/cups/model pasquale@ubuntu:/usr/share/cups/model$
<greenrabbit> ok
<greenrabbit> ora controlliamo se ha copiato i file al posto giusto vai nella seguente cartella cd  /usr/lib64/cups/filter/
<greenrabbit> fai ls e dimmi se vedi un file che inizia per brlpdwrapper etch
<pac> greenrabbit: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880099/
<pac> greenrabbit: pasquale@ubuntu:/usr/share/cups/model$ ls brdcp8025d_cups.ppd
<greenrabbit> allora pac il problema è che non ha installato correttamente i file, devi provare a riavviare il pc e provare a stampare se non stampa dobbiamo ripetere la procedura in modo diverso
<pac> greenrabbit: va bene a dopo
<greenrabbit> tu riavvia io vado a fumarmi una sigaretta
<pac> greenrabbit: negativo
<pac> greenrabbit: forse qualcosa nelle impostazioni?
<greenrabbit> pac ok dai i seguenti comandi: sudo dpkg -r cupswrapperDCP8025D
<pac> greenrabbit: dpkg: attenzione: non c'è alcun pacchetto installato che corrisponde a cupswrapperDCP8025D
<greenrabbit> e dopo dai sudo dpkg -r  dcp8025dlpr
<pac> greenrabbit: dpkg: attenzione: non c'è alcun pacchetto installato che corrisponde a dcp8025dlpr
<greenrabbit> pac prova con sudo dpkg -r cupswrapper*
<pac> greenrabbit: dpkg: attenzione: non c'è alcun pacchetto installato che corrisponde a cupswrapper*
<greenrabbit> pac allora fai sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<greenrabbit> poi fai sudo dpkg  cupswrapperDCP8025D-1.0.2-1.i386.deb --force-architecture
<greenrabbit> che ti esce?
<pac> greenrabbit: ora è fermo
<greenrabbit> cioè?
<pac> greenrabbit: vuoi l'output?
<greenrabbit> si
<pac> greenrabbit: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880110/
<greenrabbit> è ancora fermo?
<pac> greenrabbit: si
<greenrabbit> pac premi ctrl+c
<[P]3pafvyvas> ciao
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<[P]3pafvyvas> ci sta qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<greenrabbit> poi ai nella cartella dove hai scaricato i due file precedenti *.deb e ridai l'ultimo comando
<greenrabbit> !qualcuno | [P]3pafvyvas
<ubot-it> [P]3pafvyvas: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<[P]3pafvyvas> ;D grazie
<pac> greenrabbit: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880113/
<[P]3pafvyvas> allora ho un problema, ho una periferica USB, che non mi viene riconosciuta in nessun modo dal pc, come posso fare a farla riconoscere?
<greenrabbit> pac scusa il comando è sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture cupswrapperDCP8025D-1.0.2-1.i386.deb
<pac> greenrabbit: nessun problema!
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> [P]3pafvyvas, dai lsusb e vedi se la vede
<[P]3pafvyvas> greenrabbit, ho già fatto, mi riconosce tutte le porte usb
<greenrabbit> pac ora dai dpkg -i --force-architecture dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<vic> Buongiorno ragazzi, perdonate la mia ignoranza, ho da poco ubuntu e sono un pò spratico.volevo chiedervi se mi potevate aiutare a togliere la password all avvio di ubuntu. grazie
<[P]3pafvyvas> inserisco qualcke periferica, tipo penna usb o chiavetta internet e va, ma se provo  mettere un lettore scrittore di smart card ( smargo ) non lo riconosce.
<pac> greenrabbit: dpkg: errore: l'operazione richiesta necessita dei privilegi di super-utente
<greenrabbit> [P]3pafvyvas, copiami l'output del comando in paste e passami il link
<[P]3pafvyvas> k
<greenrabbit> pac aggiungici davanti sudo
<greenrabbit> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<[P]3pafvyvas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880120/
<greenrabbit> [P]3pafvyvas, effettivamente non ti vede niente collegato alle usb ma che periferica è?
<[P]3pafvyvas> greenrabbit: ieri ho capito che qualcosa poteva dipendere dal kernel, infatti ho messo il kernel 2.6.32-02063208-generic, che ha i driver FTDI
<[P]3pafvyvas> questa e la periferica http://argolis.com/downloads.html
<greenrabbit> [P]3pafvyvas, su quel sito ci sono i driver li hi installati?
<[P]3pafvyvas> non ci sono i driver
<greenrabbit> [P]3pafvyvas, come no io qui http://argolis.com/downloads.html leggo drivers complete package smartreader v.1_04 linux
<[P]3pafvyvas> ma non ci sta il link :(
<[P]3pafvyvas> ma cmq li ho trovati in rete
<greenrabbit> si effettivamente xD mandagli un email e chiedigli dove li puoi scaricare
<pac> greenrabbit: ci sono errori http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880121/
<[P]3pafvyvas> greenrabbit, noto di aver un problema, a me manca nella directory /dev la voce ttyusb*
<greenrabbit> pac adesso se dai sudo dpkg -P dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb cosa ti restituisce?
<pac> greenrabbit: Le opzioni indicate con [*] producono output prolisso - creare una pipe con "less" o "more".
<greenrabbit> [P]3pafvyvas, ti consiglio di scrivere a quelli del sito per avere i driver, altrimenti è difficile che riesci a installarla
<greenrabbit> pac adesso se dai sudo dpkg -r -P dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb cosa ti restituisce?
<pac> greenrabbit: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880128/
<greenrabbit> pac il precedente ti chiedeva di specificare il pacchetto con il loro nome quindi prova con sudo dpkg -P dcp8025dlpr
<Bobbix> Salve, dove posso trovare le informazioni utili a rimuovere Unity e a tornare al fantastico Gnome?
<pac> greenrabbit: dpkg: attenzione: non c'è alcun pacchetto installato che corrisponde a dcp8025dlpr
<greenrabbit> pac se scrivi da terminale dcp (e poi premi tab) come ti completa il nome?
<pac> greenrabbit: non lo cpmlpeta
<greenrabbit> anche se premi più volte tab?
<[P]3pafvyvas> greenrabbit: ma come mai in /dev non ho montati ttyusb0 etc?
<pac> greenrabbit: si
<pac> greenrabbit: niente no fa nulla
<greenrabbit> [P]3pafvyvas, hai altre periferiche usb collegate?
<greenrabbit> pac aspetta provo a installarlo sul mio e ti dico
<[P]3pafvyvas> no
<pac> greenrabbit: va bene
<[P]3pafvyvas> greenrabbit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/880137/
<greenrabbit> pac non riesce a installare quel pacchetto
<greenrabbit> pac l'ltro di prima è andato bene giusto?
<pac> greenrabbit: quindi
<pac> greenrabbit: quando ti ho detto che installava?
<greenrabbit> ok neanche l'altro è andato sto guardando il paste
<pac> greenrabbit: va bene
<glpiana> ola
<pac> ciao
<greenrabbit> pac crea le seguenti cartelle sudo mkdir /usr/lib64 poi sudo mkdir /usr/lib64/cups poi sudo mkdir /usr/lib64/cups/filter
<greenrabbit> dopo dai questo comando sudo cp /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapper* /usr/lib64/cups/filter
<pac> sempre in cd Scaricati?
<greenrabbit> pac copia e incolla i comandi :)
<greenrabbit> infine dai questo comando cp /usr/lib/libbr* /usr/lib32/
<pac> greenrabbit:  mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "poi": File già esistente mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "sudo": File già esistente mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "mkdir": File già esistente
<pac> greenrabbit: sono fermo al primo passaggio
<greenrabbit> pac passa al successivo se ti dice che esiste la cartella e non preoccupparti
<greenrabbit> *preoccuparti
<pac> greenrabbit: permesso negato
<greenrabbit> pac usa sudo
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto passo al terzo
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> ora dai dpkg -l | grep Brother
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> cosa ti restituisce?
<pac> greenrabbit: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880147/
<greenrabbit> pac dovrebbe andare :)
<pac> greenrabbit: provo
<pac> greenrabbit: no
<awake> re
<pac> greenrabbit: mi dice elaborazione in corso ma non stampa
<greenrabbit> aspetta
<pac> greenrabbit: va bene
<awake> in studio ho installato una megastampante di $fornitore_sconosciuto
<awake> su debian
<awake> tempo totale: 10 min
<awake> riavvii compresi
<pac> awake: beato te!
<awake> non capisco perchè ci stai mettendo tutto sto tempo
<awake> è strano
<pac> awake: io sono giorni e giorni ormai non ce la faccio più!
<pac> greenrabbit: mi è apparso un segnale di senso unico che parla della stampante
<greenrabbit> pac dai sudo system-config-printer e prova a stampare una pagina di prova
<pac> greenrabbit: dipendenze irrisolte
<pac> greenrabbit: ho fatto sta ancora in elaborazione in corso
<pac> greenrabbit: elimino e riprovo
<greenrabbit> pac aspe
<pac> greenrabbit: va bene
<greenrabbit> pac sudo systemctl | grep cup cosa ti da?
<pac> greenrabbit: sudo: systemctl: command not found
<Bobbix> Salve, dove posso trovare le informazioni utili a rimuovere Unity e a tornare al fantastico Gnome?
<pac> greenrabbit: però non sono più nella cartella Scaricati
<greenrabbit> pac lpstat -t
<pac> greenrabbit: system default destination: DCP8025D device for DCP8025D: usb:/dev/usb/lp0 DCP8025D accepting requests since lun 12 mar 2012 11:50:48 CET printer DCP8025D is idle.  enabled since lun 12 mar 2012 11:50:48 CET 	Waiting for printer to become available.
<greenrabbit> pac non ti preoccupare non devi essere necessariamente li
<pac> greenrabbit: ok
<greenrabbit> pac dice che la stampante funziona e aspetta :/
<vic> Buongiorno ragazzi, perdonate la mia ignoranza, ho da poco ubuntu e sono un pò spratico.volevo chiedervi se mi potevate aiutare a togliere la password all avvio di ubuntu11.10 . grazie
<pac> greenrabbit: quindi riprovo
<greenrabbit> prova a riavviare il pc
<pac> ok
<greenrabbit> e dopo riprovi a stampare
<pac_> greenrabbit: non fa una piega è li ferma ferma
<pac_> greenrabbit: elaborazione in corso e basta
<greenrabbit> pac_, per curiosità dai sudo apt-get install -f cosa ti dice?
<pac_> greenrabbit: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880168/
<greenrabbit> pac_, è quello il problema.... e adesso lo tengo pure io non ha installato correttamente quel pacchetto e quindi i driver della stampante
<pac_> greenrabbit: quindi reinstallo tutto da capo
<vic> Buongiorno ragazzi, perdonate la mia ignoranza, ho da poco ubuntu e sono un pò spratico.volevo chiedervi se mi potevate aiutare a togliere la password all avvio di ubuntu. grazieù
<greenrabbit> pac_, si ma prima dobbiamo fare pulizia
<pac_> greenrabbit: va bene
<greenrabbit> pac_, ora cerco di eliminarlo dal mio pc appena ci riesco ti dico come fare
<pac_> greenrabbit: va bene
<pac_> greenrabbit: Il pacchetto «dcp8025dlpr:i386» è in uno stato inconsistente e deve essere reinstallato, ma non è stato trovato alcun archivio. Rimuovere il pacchetto per continuare?
<pac_> greenrabbit: è un aggiornamento automatico del sistema che faccio?
<pac_> greenrabbit: rimuovo?
<greenrabbit> pac_, non te lo rimuove aspetta me
<pac_> ok
<greenrabbit> allora pac_  per rimuoverlo devi dare sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<pac_> greenrabbit: si è aperto gedit
<greenrabbit> ti si apre gedit vai su cerca e metti dcp8025 appena lo trova copiami le prime 10 righe in paste che ti dico cosa eliminare
<pac_> greenrabbit: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880178/
<greenrabbit> pac_, perfetto cancella tutto quello che si trova dalla voce 1 alla 8 compresa
<pac_> fatto
<greenrabbit> pac_, una volta terminato salva chiudi e dai sudo aptitude update
<pac_> greenrabbit: sudo: aptitude: command not found
<greenrabbit> sudo apt-get update
<pac_> greenrabbit: ti copio tutto?
<greenrabbit> no
<greenrabbit> adesso il problema di prima è risolto :) ma abbiamo ancr il problema della stampante
<greenrabbit> *ancora
<pac_> greenrabbit: quindi
<greenrabbit> pac_, il problem è l'architettura del sistema operativo anche se forziamo l'installazione non si installano correttamente bisogna vedere se ci sono i sorgenti dei driver
<pac_> greenrabbit: ti credo sulla parola :-)
<DoctorIx> ciao a tutti
<DoctorIx> hello everybody
<DoctorIx> it is someone online?
<DoctorIx> ah è il canale italiano
<DoctorIx> haha
<DoctorIx> c'è qualcuno online?
<DoctorIx> raga
<DoctorIx> vorrei un consiglio su quale sistema
<DoctorIx> installare
<FloodBotIt1> DoctorIx: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<virunga> DoctorIx, qual'è la domanda?
<DoctorIx> volevo sapere qualè il derivato di ubuntu + leggero, ho un notebook hp, pentium 2,3 ghz 512 ram
<greenrabbit> pac ok ci sono riuscito
<AngelForget> Lubuntu DoctorIx
<greenrabbit> :D
<pac_> dimmi
<pac_> greenrabbit: cosa devo fare
<greenrabbit> pac allora ci servono fakeroot e alien quindi dai questi due comandi sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<greenrabbit> pac dopo dai sudo apt-get install alien e dimmi se tutto è andato bene
<pac_> fatto
<pac_> greenrabbit: tutto bene
<greenrabbit> pac_, ora vai nella cartella Scaricati con il terminale
<pac_> cd Scaricati
<pac_> greenrabbit: ops!
<pac_> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> si poi dai il seguente comando fakeroot alien -t dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<pac_> greenrabbit: comando non trovato
<greenrabbit> pac_, appena termina dai il seguente comando fakeroot alien -d dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2.tgz
<greenrabbit> pac e infine dai questo comando sudo dpkg -i dcp8025dlpr_1.1.2-2_all.deb
<pac_> greenrabbit: pasquale@ubuntu:~$ cd Scaricati pasquale@ubuntu:~/Scaricati$ fakeroot alien -t dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb /usr/bin/fakeroot: riga 176: alien: comando non trovato
<greenrabbit> pac_, devi installare anche alien con il comando che ti ho dato sopra
<filo1234> DoctorIx: lubuntu o xubuntu
<AngelForget> giorno filo1234
<pac_> greenrabbit: sarà la stanchezza ma ti perdo
<pac_> pasquale@ubuntu:~/Scaricati$ fakeroot alien -d dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2.tgz /usr/bin/fakeroot: riga 176: alien: comando non trovato pasquale@ubuntu:~/Scaricati$
<greenrabbit> pac dopo dai sudo apt-get install alien e dimmi se tutto è andato bene
<pac_> greenrabbit: dove sbaglio?
<greenrabbit> pac dai ora sudo apt-get install alien e dimmi se tutto è andato bene
<pac_> pasquale@ubuntu:~/Scaricati$ sudo apt-get install alien E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata. pasquale@ubuntu:~/Scaricati$
<greenrabbit> pac_, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<greenrabbit> pac_, dopo ripeti sudo apt-get install alien
<pac_> fatto
<greenrabbit> haai ripetuto il comando con alien?
<pac_> greenrabbit: si sta installando
<greenrabbit> ok dimmi se ti da errori
<pac_> greenrabbit: per adesso no
<greenrabbit> quando termina mi devi dire se ti ha dato errori
<pac_> greenrabbit: ma non ha ancora terminato
<pac_> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> pac_, sei nella cartella Scaricati?
<pac_> greenrabbit: si
<greenrabbit> dai questo comando fakeroot alien -t dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<pac_> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> ora dai questo fakeroot alien -d dcp8025dlpr-1.1.2.tgz
<pac_> fatto
<greenrabbit> ora questo sudo dpkg -i dcp8025dlpr_1.1.2-2_all.deb e dimmi se ti da errori
<pac_> greenrabbit: fatto senza errori
<greenrabbit> perfetto prova a vedere se stampa in caso contrario riavvia
<greenrabbit> e se ti da ancora problemi facciamo la stessa procedura anche per l'altro pacchetto
<pac_> greenrabbit: non stampa riavvio?
<greenrabbit> si io torno tra 5 minuti
<pac> glpiana: niente
<pac> glpiana: pardon
<pac> greenrabbit: niente
<paolo> CIAO!
<paolo> Come va?
<paolo> Hi!
<paolo> How are you?
<greenrabbit> pac, facciamo la stessa cosa anche per l'altro file
<pac> greenrabbit: va bene
<greenrabbit> pac dai il seguente comando dalla cartella scaricati fakeroot alien -t nomeprogramma
<pac> greenrabbit: quale nome scusa
<greenrabbit> pac come nomeprogramma devi mettere cupswrapperDCP8040-1.0.2-1.i386.deb
<pac> greenrabbit: mi dice che nobn cè
<pac> c'è
<greenrabbit> pac sei nella cartella scaricati?
<pac> greenrabbit: pasquale@ubuntu:~/Scaricati$ fakeroot alien -t cupswrapperDCP8040-1.0.2-1.i386.deb File "cupswrapperDCP8040-1.0.2-1.i386.deb" not found.
<pac> greenrabbit: si
<greenrabbit> pac riscaricalo da qui http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/cupswrapperDCP8040-1.0.2-1.i386.deb&lang=English_gpl
<greenrabbit> appena finisce ridai il comando
<pac> fatto
<pac> greenrabbit: comando dato
<greenrabbit> ora dai questo fakeroot alien -d cupswrapperDCP8040-1.0.2.tgz
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> ora dai questo sudo dpkg -i cupswrapperdcp8040_1.0.2-2_all.deb
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<pac> greenrabbit: pasquale@ubuntu:~/Scaricati$ sudo dpkg -i cupswrapperdcp8040_1.0.2-2_all.deb [sudo] password for pasquale:  Selezionato il pacchetto cupswrapperdcp8040. (Lettura del database... 162397 file e directory attualmente installati.) Estrazione di cupswrapperdcp8040 (da cupswrapperdcp8040_1.0.2-2_all.deb)... dpkg: errore nell'elaborare cupswrapperdcp8040_1.0.2-2_all.deb (--install):  tentata sovrascrittura di "/usr/local/Brother/
<Bobbix> dove posso trovare le informazioni utili a rimuovere Unity e a tornare al fantastico Gnome?
<greenrabbit> pac usa paste
<pac> greenrabbit: si hai rtagione
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880217/
<zul_> ragazzi una domanda scema, ho creato un utente pippo su db mysql ora provo a connettermi a mysql con "mysql -u pippo -p" e riesco. Se poi provo a creare un db mi da un errore di access denied. Come si fa a dare i permessi di scrittura all'utente pippo in mysql?
<OverMe> zul_, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/grant.html
<greenrabbit> pac, prova a rimuovere il pacchetto con questo comando sudo dpkg -r cupswrapperdcp8025d
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> ti h dato errori?
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880222/
<greenrabbit> ok pac aspetta che provo a installare la vecchia versione del file sul mio
<pac> greenrabbit: purtroppo ho ancora 20 minuti a disposizione poi il lavoro mi aspetta!
<greenrabbit> pac ok allora dai il seguente comando sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<greenrabbit> fai cerca cupswrapper
<greenrabbit> e come prima incollami le prime 15 righe
<greenrabbit> ti dico cosa cancellare
<pac> greenrabbit: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880227/
<greenrabbit> pac cancella le prime 4 poi continua la ricerca e vedi se ci sono altre vci
<greenrabbit> voci in caso affermativo dimmelo
<pac> greenrabbit: si
<greenrabbit> copiamele nel paste
<pac> greenrabbit: quante righe
<greenrabbit> una 15ina
<pac> greenrabbit: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880230/
<greenrabbit> pac cancella da 1 a 13 inclusa
<greenrabbit> continua la ricerca e vedi se ce ne sono altre
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<pac> greenrabbit: non ce ne sono più
<greenrabbit> se non ce ne sono salva e chiudi
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> pac dai sudo apt-get update
<greenrabbit> pac ora riscarica il file da qui http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/cupswrapperDCP8025D-1.0.2-1.i386.deb&lang=English_gpl
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> perfetto dalla cartella scaricati dai questo comando:
<greenrabbit> fakeroot alien -t cupswrapperDCP8025D-1.0.2-1.i386.deb
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> pac, dai questo fakeroot alien -d cupswrapperDCP8025D-1.0.2.tgz
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> pac infine sudo dpkg -i cupswrapperdcp8025d_1.0.2-2_all.deb
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> in alto a destra ti è comparsa la voce della nova stampante?
<pac> greenrabbit: sulla barra?
<greenrabbit> si una nuvoletta
<pac> greenrabbit: no!
<greenrabbit> non fa niente vai nelle stampanti
<pac> greenrabbit: stampo
<greenrabbit> si
<pac> greenrabbit: niente!
<greenrabbit> pac l'ultimo file è stato installato correttamente
<greenrabbit> oppure ti sono usciti errori?
<polimar> ciao
<polimar> ragazzi ho istallato kubuntu
<pac> greenrabbit: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/880236/
<polimar> al primo avvio non mi fa fare gli upgrade e non funziona il gestore
<polimar> pacchetti
<polimar> -.-
<greenrabbit> ok pac è andato bene
<Siphion> che errore ti da polimar ?
<pac> greenrabbit: però non stampa
<greenrabbit> pac prova a dare sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<pac> greenrabbit: fatto
<greenrabbit> riprova a stampare
<pac> greenrabbit: niente
<polimar> Encountered a section with no Package: header
<greenrabbit> pac ma la stampa la fai con pagina di prova?
<pac> greenrabbit: si
<pac> greenrabbit: non va bene?
<greenrabbit> si pac va bene e nelle impostazioni leggi url della periferica?
<pac> greenrabbit: usb:/dev/usb/lp0
<greenrabbit> quindi è impostata bene :/
<pac> greenrabbit: riavvio?
<greenrabbit> prova
<Siphion> polimar: proviamo a rifare l'update "forzato" di apt: "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf; sudo apt-get update"
<Siphion> dai il comando "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf; sudo apt-get update"
<Siphion> e poi sappimi dire polimar
<polimar> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac_> greenrabbit: purtroppo ancora niente e io ti devo ringraziare perché devo andare al lavoro. Ci possiamo aggironare se puoi e se vuoi?
<greenrabbit> certo pac_
<greenrabbit> buon lavoro
<pac_> greenrabbit: mercoledì mattina ti trovo?
<greenrabbit> credo di si
<greenrabbit> domani sicuro non ci sono :)
<pac_> greenrabbit: ti ringrazio moltissimo a presto buona giornata!
<greenrabbit> buona gironata a te pac_
<greenrabbit> *giornata
<polimar> risolto
<Siphion> ottimo polimar :)
<polimar> ora funziona anche il gestore pacchetti
<polimar> Siphion: perche ha dato questo problema
<Siphion> perfetto allora, buon kubuntu ;) polimar
<polimar> era una nuova istallazione
<Siphion> Non saprei, dipende dalla condizione dei file in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Siphion> non ho idea di come in fase d'installazione pulita vengono messi
<Siphion> se hai fatto installazione collegato a internet, dovrebbero essere stati scaricati
<Siphion> cmq in linea di massima bastava il "sudo apt-get update"
<Siphion> la rimozione dei file in /var/lib/apt/lists/ te l'ho fatta fare per farti riscaricare tutti gli headers
<csuhbcsd> greenrabbit : ci sei?
<energy> buongiorno
<energy> ho dei problemi con l'installazione di FTDI_sio
<energy> ERROR: Module ftdi_sio does not exist in /proc/modules
<Siphion> ragazzi, voglio bootare testualmente: nessun problema, modifico in /etc/default/grub e do "update-grub". Il problema è che una volta bootato, lanciando xorg con "startx" mi da l'errore: "can't load session ubuntu". Sono su GNOME3 (lightdm). Qualcuno sa come mai e dove posso checkare per risolvere? (Il login da unity-greeter lancia correttamente il server grafico)
<filo1234> Siphion: versione di Ubuntu?
<Siphion> non beta, filo1234, 11.10
<filo1234> 11.10 gnome3?
<filo1234> o.0
<Siphion> tolto unity..? :)
<filo1234> non beta ma nemmeno standard
<filo1234> Siphion: appunto
<Siphion> devo andare in ubuntu-it-chat per chiedere informazioni sul server grafico Xorg di Ubuntu? :)
<filo1234> credo xsession cerchi la sessione "unity" lanciando ubuntu
<filo1234> e non trovandola da picche
<filo1234> Siphion: dpkg -l | grep gnome-session
<Siphion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880262/
<filo1234> puoi fare un aprova?
<filo1234> crea nella home utente un file .xinitrc
<Siphion> vuoto? filo1234
<filo1234> Siphion: dentro ci metti
<filo1234> spe
<filo1234> Siphion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/880266/
<filo1234> Siphion: poi prova un po'
<Siphion> lo chmod +x? o viene bashato in automatico?
<filo1234> dagli x
<Siphion> ma il file lo cerca startx oppure viene lanciato in background al login la gnome-session?
<filo1234> Siphion: viene lanciato appena fa il login quell'utente
<Siphion> ok! allora nel caso funzioni poi faccio uno script che lancia gnome session nel caso startx venga lanciato :S
<filo1234> il fatto è che non sono sicuro che la sessione gnome3 si chiami così
<filo1234> a me funziona nel caso di gnome2
<filo1234> in quel modo, nel senso che richiama gnome-session, poi lo uso anche con lxde, lubuntu e xfce
<filo1234> Siphion: in ogni caso di default dovrebbe richiamare /etc/X11/Xsession
<Siphion> è quello il problema, ho greppato ieri "ubuntu" tutti i cat in X11 e non trovo nulla che corrisponda alla "session ubuntu"
<filo1234> Siphion: fai un login in grafica e vediamo se c'è qualcosa ps ax | grep gnome-session
<filo1234> Siphion: con unity funziona in questo modo appena provato exec gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<filo1234> Siphion: togli il & alla fine
<filo1234> che cozza con exec
<Siphion> sto facendo testings
<filo1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880279/
<filo1234> così mi parte unity
<filo1234> vedi con ps ax che sessione lancia normalmente
<filo1234> se lo modifichi direttamente in xixnit non hai bisogno dell' .xinitrc nella home
<Siphion> ok! verifico subito
<filo1234> Siphion: guarda anche man gnome-session che spiga meglio
<filo1234> spiega
<DoctoriX> raga, come faccio a installare lubuntu da pendrive usb?
<glpiana> DoctoriX, anzitutto devi creare  una pendrive con lubuntu
<glpiana> DoctoriX, se parti già da ubutnu puoi usare l'utility per creare dischi di avvio
<glpiana> DoctoriX, altrimenti usi unetbootin
<glpiana> DoctoriX, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<DoctoriX> quindi cn sto soft creo la cosa x fa partì l'installazione
<filo1234> Siphion: exec gnome-session --session=gnome  parte il vecchio gnome
<Siphion> oh yes :) filo1234
<Siphion> verificato ora :)
<Siphion> veramente grazie ;)
<glpiana> DoctoriX, sì (se scrivi in italiano corrente è più facile capirti). poi devi settare il boot del pc da usb
<filo1234> Siphion: gnome3 quindi? =gnome?
<Siphion> gnome!
<DoctoriX> ma nn c'è lubuntu
<filo1234> Siphion: bene
<glpiana> DoctoriX, ovviamente per fare la penna ti scarichi la iso di lubuntu e la dai in pasto al programma, se questo già non la elenca
<Siphion> exec gnome-session --session=gnome
<Siphion> grazie filo1234
<filo1234> prego
<DoctoriX> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> prego DoctoriX
<DoctoriX> raga na domanda off topic
<DoctoriX> sapete di traghetti per la spagna oltre la grimaldi e la gnv
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> !chat | DoctoriX
<ubot-it> DoctoriX: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mito_> salve a tutti
<mito_> sapete dirmi come posso configurare il microfono su ubuntu 12.04 visto che la mia voce si sente a scatti?
<glpiana> mito_, si sente a scatti registrandola con registratore di suoni?
<mito_> ho provato a smanettare un po con le impostazioni audio, ma purtroppo niente..
<mito_> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao mito_
<mito_> in realtà ho fatto il test su skype
<glpiana> mito_, prova registratore di suoni
<mito_> ok asp
<mito_> ecco
<mito_> su registratore suoni si sente a meraviglia con la mia cuffica + microfono integrato a 5€
<glpiana> mito_, allora il problema sta in skype. nelle opzioni di skype, sotto device audio che impostazioni hai?
<mito_> quindi il problema risale dal software?
<mito_> asp
<mito_> PulseAudio Server (local)
<mito_> praticamente c'è questa voce in tutte le tendine
<glpiana> mito_, la voce che va ascatti la ottieni nella chiamata di test?
<mito_> si
<mito_> ho fatto un altra prova e adesso si sente bene
<glpiana> mito_, che connessione hai?
<mito_> uhmm il problema rimane solo su Palringo
<glpiana> mito_, dipende allora dal server cui si connnette, probabilmente
<glpiana> mito_, palringo sarebbe?
<mito_>  è un software di messaggistica come PigGin
<giuseppelamalfa> Salve
<giuseppelamalfa> Qualcuno ha un minuto di tempo?
<glpiana> mito_, non lo conosco  e non lo vedo nei repository
<glpiana> !qualcuno | giuseppelamalfa
<ubot-it> giuseppelamalfa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mito_> glpiana se guardi su Ubuntu software center c'è..
<giuseppelamalfa> Allora, ho installato da poco ubuntu, quindi ho installato un pacchetto .deb, come faccio ad avviare l'applicazione installata dal pacchetto stesso?
<glpiana> mito_, sicuro di avere scritto bene il nome?
<enzotib> giuseppelamalfa, dpkg -L nome-pacchetto | grep /bin/
<enzotib> giuseppelamalfa, dovrebbe dirti tutti gli eseguibili contenuti nel pacchetto
<mito_> sicurissimo
<giuseppelamalfa> dopodiché come faccio a settarne un launcher sulla scrivania?
<glpiana> mito_, io scrivendo palringo non trovo niente. apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep palringo   per cortesia
<enzotib> giuseppelamalfa, dpkg -L nome-pacchetto | grep '.desktop$'
<enzotib> giuseppelamalfa, se c'è già un lanciatore nel pacchetto, lo copi sulla Scrivania
<mito_> mito@mito-IMEDIA-MCE-9110:~$ dpkg -l | grep palringo
<mito_> ii  palringo                               2640                                         Palringo
<mito_> mito@mito-IMEDIA-MCE-9110:~$
<massimo18> mito_, scusa ma palringo  è una app per cellulare a quanto mi risulta
<mito_> si ma anche per pc
<glpiana> mito_, ora scrivi: apt-cache policy palringo
<glpiana> !paste | mito_
<ubot-it> mito_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mito_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880357/
<glpiana> mito_, ti appare in sofwtare center perchè lo hai installato. ma te  lo sei scaricato e messo da deb
<mito_> ho installato anche l'ultimo kernel di ubuntu
<mito_> glpiana si
<glpiana> mito_, -.-
<giuseppelamalfa> Ho provato ad eseguire il comando, ma non accade nulla
<mito_> ma il .deb mi ha portato a ubuntu software center per installarlo..
<glpiana> mito_, io ho scritto che non c'è nei repository e tu hai detto che era in software center e poi si scopre che te lo sei messo per i fatti tuoi
<glpiana> mito_, softwra ecenter è l'applicazione predefinita per l'installazione dei pacchetti deb
<mito_> ah ecco
<glpiana> mito_, comunque qui non c'è supporto per software esterno
<mito_> comunque è mooolto lento e avvolte va in crash "ubuntu software center"
<mito_> ciuccia troppe risorse
<glpiana> mito_, hai detto che hai messo l'ultimo kernel: digita: uname -a
<mito_> mito@mito-IMEDIA-MCE-9110:~$ uname -a
<mito_> Linux mito-IMEDIA-MCE-9110 3.2.9-030209-generic #201202292059 SMP Thu Mar 1 02:08:59 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<mito_> con ubuntu 12.04
<filo1234> pure
<glpiana> !beta | mito_
<ubot-it> mito_: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<glpiana> mito_, sei sul canale sbagliato
<giuseppelamalfa> Uh, scusate, come posso avviare un'applicazione installata tramite un pacchetto .deb?
<mito_> ah ok
<mito_> vabè per il software center posso farne a meno
<filo1234> giuseppelamalfa: come tutte le altre applicazioni, se il deb è fatto bene hai il lanciatore in applicazioni, altrimenti lo devi aggiungere tu
<giuseppelamalfa> Come?
<filo1234> giuseppelamalfa: di che applicazione stiamo parlando?
<mito_> un'altra piccola cosa.. come faccio a impostare Google Chrome come browser predefinito invece di utilizzare firefox?
<giuseppelamalfa> Sarebbe BIT.TRIP.RUNNER, preso dal sito humblebundle.com
<giuseppelamalfa> telo posso mandare in caso...
<filo1234> giuseppelamalfa: no hgurada ti ringrazio, come ricevuto
<mito_> ad esempio se clicco n link in questo canale mi apre firefox, perchè è impostato come browser predefinito..
<mito_> un*
<filo1234> mito_: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<giuseppelamalfa> Cioè come posso fare ad avviarlo?
<filo1234> giuseppelamalfa: apri un terminale e scrivi il nome del programma
<filo1234> mito_: e comunque se sei in beta basta così
<giuseppelamalfa> con quale comando? se scrivo solo il nome non accade nulla
<filo1234> giuseppelamalfa: il nom edel programma non so cos asia per cuii devi spaerlo tu eh non diamo supporto per pacchetti esterni a i repo ufficiali
<giuseppelamalfa> il nome lo so, ma non so come avviarlo
<filo1234> scrivilo nel terminale e dai invio e 10
<giuseppelamalfa> esce questo: bit.trip.runner: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mito_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880374/
<filo1234> mito_: cosa non capisci?
<filo1234> hai epiphany com eprdefinito
<filo1234> Premere Invio per mantenere il valore predefinito[*] o digitare il numero della selezione:
<mito_> e perchè mi apre firefox?
<filo1234> mito_: ce l'avrai impostato su xchat, se c'è un'impostazione di questo tipo
<mito_> quindi dovrei digitare "1" e dare invio giusto?
<mito_> fatto.
<mito_> uhmm stessa cosa
<mito_> misà che è xchat che dovrei configurare
<glpiana> mito_, se modifichi magari xchat va riavviato
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mito_> uhmm.. dovrei conoscere il comando per configurarlo.. vabè
<mito_> lasciamo stà
<mito_> glpiana ma se voglio per esempio formattare ubuntu?
<mito_> riportarlo da 0..
<glpiana> mito_, reinstalli
<glpiana> !installazione | mito_
<ubot-it> mito_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mito_> ehmm.. non posso farlo.. perchè ho un netbook e già ho costatato che da pendrive (usb) non parte l'installazione..
<mito_> non si può fare direttamente da ubuntu stesso?
<AngelForget> hai visto le impost. del bios mito_
<AngelForget> ?
<glpiana> mito_, non puoi formattare un disco in uso
<mito_> si
<AngelForget> e non ha un avvio da usb ....
<AngelForget> ma che netbook è ?
<mito_> si l'avvio avviene ma si ferma su una schermata nera con la scritta del copyright (cosa che avviene su tutte le distro)
<glpiana> mito_, prova qualche opzione di boot (le scegli all'avvio col tasto F6)
<mito_> è un Packard Bel Dot S2
<mito_> è un Packard Bell* Dot S2
<mito_> glpiana non è una questione di bios..
<mito_> la pendrive viene riconosciuta
<glpiana> mito_, non sto parlando di bios infatti
<jester-> come ci è finita ubuntu sullo stesso netbook
<mito_> solo che non mi pota alla schermata di installazione
<mito_> porta*
<mito_> jester- il sistema sta un hd esterno sata..
<mito_> su*
<mito_> lo installai qualche mese fa con il mio pc desktop defunto..
<glpiana> mito_, prova qualche opzione di boot (le scegli all'avvio col tasto F6)
<massimo18> e 2
<mito_> glpiana ok
<mito_> adesso ci provo
<filo1234> mse stai parlando di 12.04 usa la alternate
<mito_> vediamo cosa succede
<mito_> nono su pendrive ho la 11.10
<mito_> la 12.04 lo aggiornata da locale..
<mito_> a dopo!
<pa> c'e' qualcuno che usa sparkleshare? :)
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> e cosa è?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | pa
<ubot-it> pa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pa> ok, mi sapreste indicare una guida per ocnfigurare sparkleshare su un server ubuntu?
<massimo18> pa ma è nei repo?
<glpiana> massimo18, sì
<jester-> che è un nuovo tipo di panino?
<massimo18> glpiana, sei sicuro?
<massimo18> !info sparkleshare
<ubot-it> sparkleshare (source: sparkleshare): distributed collaboration and sharing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 443 kB, installed size 1476 kB
<glpiana> massimo18, eh
<filo1234> non bastava ubuntuone no?
<massimo18> :)
<pa> con sparkleshare i dati te li tieni in un tuo server
<filo1234> http://sparkleshare.org/help/
<pa> (se vuoi ovviamente)
<glpiana> http://sparkleshare.org/documentation.html
<mito_> rieccomi
<mito_> niente, F6 non mi porta da nessuna parte..
<glpiana> mito_, nel senso che hai provato delle opzioni e nulla ha funzionato?
<filo1234> non è un pullman
<glpiana> -.-
<mito_> no, nel senso che non mi ha aperto nulla
<filo1234> dai era bella
<filo1234> mito_: F6 sul cd live
<mito_> allora forse mi sono spiegato male io..
<mito_> dunque
<mito_> la pendrive viene riconosciuta dal bios e quindi bootta tranquillamente
<mito_> solo che non mi porta alla schermata d'installazione di ubuntu
<mito_> cioè si verma su una scermata nera subito dopo aver riconosciuto la pendrive
<filo1234> mito_: ti da il menu, installa ubuntu, prova ubuntu..ecc...eccc...?
<mito_> con una scritta di linux che indica il copyright e la data odierna della distro
<mito_> filo1234 no..
<mito_> putroppo no..
<filo1234> mito_: bah rifai l achiavetta allora
<mito_> ed è li che voglio arrivare
<mito_> ma non mi compare purtroppo..
<mito_> filo1234 l'ho rifatta piu di una volta e ho anche provato con altre distro che non ti sto a dire.. sempre la stessa identica cosa.
<mito_> ho usato unetbootin
<filo1234> mito_: quanta ram hai?
<mito_> giusto per farvi capire che non è il netbook, ho provato anche a installare Hiren's BootCD su pendrive e parte tranquillamente..
<mito_> 1gb di ram..
<filo1234> mito_: e comunque il doscorso alternate vale lo stesso, prova a fare la pennina con la versione alternate
<jester-> mito_: falla da winzoz con questo che va http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<mito_> si ho anche usato quel tool
<mito_> praticamente l'ho sempre fatto da winzoz
<mito_> visto che sul netbook ci sta win7
<jester-> mito_: come ti ha indicato filo1234  prendi alternate e prima di masterizzare controlla md5sum della iso
<mito_> e che devo controllare?
<mito_> è già tanto se so masterizzarla su pendrive..
<jester-> !md2sum | mito_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md2sum'
<jester-> !md5sum | mito_
<ubot-it> mito_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pa> mi sa che e' ora di aggiornare da 10.10 a qualcosa di piu nuovo
<pa> auguratemi buona fortuna
<jester-> se la iso ha errori hai volglia
<pa> e' sempre un terno al lotto
<jester-> pa: se non hai messo ppa a manetta non è un terno al lotto
<pa> x2go e basta
<pa> ma posso levarlo, non lo uso piu
<jester-> lo disattiva l'aggiornamento
<mito_> jester- provo a farlo da ubuntu.. ho l'iso su un hd esterno..
<jester-> mito_: pia alternate
<mito_> cioè?
<mito_> sto seguendo quel procedimento per verificare la iso
<jester-> mito_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ e c'è pure il file con le stringhe md5sum
<jester-> alterantecd
<mito_> ah..
<mito_> quindi mi basta scaricare quella iso "alternate"?
<jester-> mito_: se non va alternate solo installer grafica minima non c'è speranza
<mito_> sto scaricando questa: PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD
<mito_> jester- ma non cambia nulla dalla distro originale giusto?
<jester-> sempre la stessa
<jester-> solo non è live
<mito_> ok appena finisce di scaricare, lancio il comando.. per individuare cosa?
<jester-> mito_: che comando
<mito_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum
<mito_> devo seguire quella guida no?
<jester-> mito_: guarda nel file md5sum in cima alla lista e il codice che esce deve corrispondere
<mito_> ah ok
<mito_> quindi lancio quel comando e vedo se il codice corrisponde
<mito_> con quello della lista
<mito_> ecco fatto
<mito_> mito@mito-IMEDIA-MCE-9110:~$ md5sum ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<mito_> 24da873c870d6a3dbfc17390dda52eb8  ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<mito_> corrisponde ;E
<mito_> vado a reinstallarlo sulla pendrive
<mito_> grazie e a dopo!
<_Best_> ciaooo ci si legge alla prox!
<[P]3pafvyvas> ragazzi scusate una domanda, ma la versione ubuntu 10.04 e uguale alla 10.04.04 LTS?
<davide> raga un a webcam usb per ubuntu 11.10
<bobbybong> davide, http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<K99Brain> [P]3pafvyvas, si, a 10.04.4 è solo l'ultimo aggiornamento
<davide> bobbybong: grz..bye
<pa> scusate, posso chiedere un aiuto urgente? come al solito grub non si e' accorto che era installato su un altro disco, e ha incasinato tutto. adesso la macchina mi parte con un grub rescue
<pa> ho provato a bootare da grub rescue
<pa> setto il prefix a boot/grub
<pa> ma quando faccio insmod linux mi dice che grub_mm_base non e' settato
<pa> se inserisco altri moduli invece funziona
<pa> nessuno?
<enzotib> pa: parti con livecd e sistema
<pa> non ho un cdrom :(
<pa> e non mi boota da usb
<pa> tra parentesi, dentro grub ci sono funzioni scritte con i goto..
<pa> non ho parole
<enzotib> dove l'hai visto?
<pa> grub_core/kern/mm.c
<jac_> mmm
<jac_> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> il goto non è necessariamente "il male"
<pa> usato in quel modo si
<jac_> come funge sta chat?
<enzotib> jac_: leggi il topic
<jac_> XD
<jac_> dunque qualcuno sa illuminarmi sulla differenza tra i restricted extra e mediabunto?
<cristian_c> ?
<enzotib> jac_, i restricted sono pacchetti non-free ma pacchettizzati dai dev di Ubuntu, mentre medibuntu è un repo esterno, in genere un po' più aggiornato e non gestito direttamente dai dev di Ubuntu
<jac_> grazie enzotib :D quindi se ho ben capito da profano i mediabuntu sono ottimizzati mentre i restricted sono adattati giusto?
<jac_> (mi scuso ma sono nel giro da poco :D )
<enzotib> jac_, i pacchetti di medibuntu non sono necessari, in definitiva
<enzotib> (ad esclusione di quello per i CSS dei DVD
<enzotib> )
<enzotib> cioè il pacchetto libdvdcss2 di medibuntu
<jac_> be quindi piu o meno a meno che non metto un dvd di un altra regione non serve a nulla?
<jac_> bastano i cari e vecchi restricted
<enzotib> il pacchetto di medibuntu che ti ho indicato dovrebbe servire per i dvd criptati, come sono spesso quelli in vendita
<jac_> adesso ho capito! :D
<jac_> grazie
<pa> enzotib, in realta pare che la root e il prefisso siano giusti, quando parte
<pa> solo che dice "error: symbol not found: grub_env_export"
<pa> molto chiaro..
<enzotib> pa, ma il menu di grub lo vedi?
<pa> no
<pa> mi parte con grub rescue
<pa> con quell'errore prima
<enzotib> quindi non trova neanche il grub-cfg
<enzotib> s/-/./
<pa> in realta penso che lo trovi
<pa> perche il prefisso e la root sono giusti
<enzotib> se lo trovasse mostrerebbe il menu contenuto nel file
<pa> e se faccio ls /
<pa> funziona
<pa> ah
<pa> ok
<FloodBotIt1> pa: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pa> e' che cercando non sono riuscito a trovare discussioni utili per quell'errore
<pa> tutti dicono solo "metti live cd e sistema"
<pa> quindi in pratica sto grub rescue prompt non serve a una cippa
<enzotib> pa, mai indagato, purtroppo, dato che ci sono metodi più semplici (che usano livecd/liveusb)
<gianpaolo> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con i driver proprietari ATI. Inizialmente avevo installato i 12.1 e tutto andava bene, poi sono passato ai 12.2 ma visto che mi dava un problema nel riavvio del pc (in quanto si bloccava) li ho rimossi e sono tornato ai 12.1. Solo che ora appena avvio il pc il monitor (netbook + schermo esterno) parte a 50 Hz quando dovrebbe stare a 60 Hz. Come faccio a forzare la frequenza a quel valore?
<pa> enzotib, come r4einstallo grub su un altro disco? (da bash)
<enzotib> pa, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<pa> d
<enzotib> pa, se il disco è sda
<cristian_c> gianpaolo, quanti driver sono installati?
<pa> ah ok
<pa> basta questo?
<enzotib> pa, e se il grub.cfg di riferimento è quello in /boot/grub
<enzotib> pa, cioè di norma fai prima un chroot, oppure devi indicare qual è la dir /boot
<pa> enzotib, un altra cosa: se attacco un disco sata a caldo, devo fare un rescan o qualcosa di siile?
<pa> simile
<enzotib> questo non lo so
<gianpaolo> cristian_c, solo il 12.1, il 12.2 è stato rimosso
<[P]3pafvyvas> buonasera, volevo sapere se l'installazione di ubuntu 10.04 server e 10.04 desktop sono differenti per quanto riguarda i driver
<enzotib> [P]3pafvyvas, che driver?
<cristian_c> gianpaolo, in xorg.conf
<gianpaolo> cristian_c, Io ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx anche per la rimozione
<[P]3pafvyvas> ho alcuni problemi con le perifiriche USB
<[P]3pafvyvas> non mi vedo in /dev le ttyUSB*
 * cristian_c gli viene la pelle d'oca
<enzotib> [P]3pafvyvas, si tratta di modem?
<[P]3pafvyvas> enzotib: no, un lettore scrittore di smartcard, una specie di smartmouse (smargo)
<cristian_c> gianpaolo, ah, hai la copia di backup
<gianpaolo> cristian_c: suppongo solo il 12.1 dopo poichè dopo averlo installato gli ho dato "sudo aticonfig --initial -f" e me ne ha creato uno nuovo, in ogni caso mo controllo
<enzotib> [P]3pafvyvas, e trovi cose diverse tra desktop e server?
<[P]3pafvyvas> no, kiedevo se ci stavano delle differenze
<enzotib> [P]3pafvyvas, non dovrebbero essercene
<[P]3pafvyvas> siccome le ho provate tutte senza riuscire a trovare una soluzione
<gianpaolo> cristian_c: Ho 7 backup diversi a dire il vero :-P. Ma devo dire che nello xorg attuale non scorgo niente di errato: http://pastebin.com/ypyTK80n
<cristian_c> gianpaolo, è vero, è strano
<cristian_c> gianpaolo, puoi impostarlo come comando e inserirlo all'avvio di sistema
<cristian_c> è un workaround
<gianpaolo> cristian_c: Ma perchè prima funzionava e mo no? Boh... comunque provo a ripristinare un vecchio xorg.conf vediamo che succede.
<cristian_c> gianpaolo, perché hai smanettato troppo
<cristian_c> è uscito
<pa> domanda: posso installare grub su un disco senza specificare root e quant'altro?
<pa> (e senza grub.cfg)
<jester-> pa: ????
<SquallZ20> ciao a tutti
<SquallZ20> vi espongo il mio problema
<SquallZ20> vorrei installare ubuntu su un hd esterno senza toccare l'hd interno dove ho win 7
<SquallZ20> ho già tentato qualche giorno fa ma ho dovuto eliminare la partizione creata su l'hd esterno da ubuntu poichè quando staccavo l'hd esterno non trovava nessun sistema operativo e quindi avevo dei problemi con il boot
<SquallZ20> come posso fare per installare ubuntu su hd esterno e quando questo è scollegato non avere problemi di avvio e va con win 7?
<jester-> SquallZ20: è normale che non trovi nessun os se l'esterno è staccato e hai installato grub su hd interno
<jester-> visto che le istruzioni stanno nell'os linux su hd usb
<SquallZ20> ok quindi per installare grub su hd esterno?
<jester-> si ovvia ripristiando mbr e po installando grub su hd usb, logico che poi devi far fare il boot alla usb se vuoi andare in ubuntu
<SquallZ20> ok dò un occhiata lì allora
<jester-> SquallZ20: a un certo punto nel partizionamento cambi hd a grub, sda è l'interno
<jester-> o hd00
<SquallZ20> benissimo è quello che vorrei fare....ma quindi in questo caso se l'hd esterno dove dovrei installare ubuntu non è collegato non mi dovrebbe dare nessun problema e andare con win 7..giusto??
<jester-> SquallZ20: devi ripristinare mbr su sda una volta che sei in linux
<jester-> o non ti parte piu win diretto
<jester-> !mbr | SquallZ20
<ubot-it> SquallZ20: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<SquallZ20> ok vediamo se ho capito...installo linux su hd esterno seguendo la procedura normale di installazione...una volta completata rispristino il mbr da linux....fatto questo quando l'hd è scollegato partirà windows... se è collegato sceglierò quale os avviare???? o sbaglio??
<jester-> SquallZ20: in fase di installazione devi far installare grub su sdb
<jester-> ee non sda
<jester-> poi devi fare il boot da usb
<jester-> quindi una volta in ubutu ripristini mbr
<jester-> di sda
<SquallZ20> ok grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> boot da usb potrai far patire anche winzoz, da disco intenro diretto winzoz
<Guest64643> salve
<Guest64643> !!!
<Guest64643> mi servirebbe una mano
<Guest64643> per capire bene una cosa ,chi mi puo aiutare
<Guest64643> ciao
<Guest64643> aiuto
<pa> sapete se riesco ad installare grub senza dover specificare la root directory? in pratica infilare solo la root shell nell\mbr
<pa> e poi da shell specificare dove sta l os e caricare i moduli
<crevolante> salve a tutti
<crevolante> c'è qlc che può darmi un consiglio?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | crevolante
<ubot-it> crevolante: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<crevolante> :)
<crevolante> ok uso da qlc giorno kubuntu...mi hanno consigliato se possibile di non installare pacchetti creati oer gnome, per evitare possibili bug...come faccio a sapere quali tra i pacchetti già installati sono nati per gnome?
<crevolante> io pensavo tramite muon, seleziona a sinistra ambiente desktop gnome, poi ordine per stato installati
<Carlin0> crevolante, se tu usi kde e vai a installare pacchetti nati per gnome te ne accorgerai dalla grossa massa di librerie e dipendenze che si portano dietro , lo stesso succede viceversa per chi usa gnome e va a installare qualcosa nato per kde
<crevolante> però vedo che ho 15 pacchetti...forse serviranno...non so se eliminarli
<Carlin0> hai 15 pacchetti , dove ?
<[Jano]> crevolante: Da Synaptic lo vedi chiaramente, basta gurdare i dettagli dei pacchetti, per non portatrti dietro dip Gnome
<crevolante> l'equivalente è Muon...li vedo ordinati nella categoria ambiente desktop gnome
<[Jano]> crevolante: E allora se lo vedi installa quelli vedi scritto KDE (in sezione) o nel nome iniziale :)
<crevolante> ok giuro che da ora evito pacchetti gnome...
<crevolante> ma che faccio dei 15 pacchetti già installati...piazza pulita?
<[Jano]> crevolante: non succede niente, solo che appesantisci il sistema con ambiente doppio che penso non ti serva.
<crevolante> sisi capito...nessuno si prende la responsabilità di farli disinstallare :) :)
<[Jano]> crevolante: sudo apt-get remove --purge nome_pacchetti nome_pacchetto nome_pacchetto ecc_
<crevolante> vado tranquillo?
<Carlin0> crevolante, è ovvio non hai manco detto di che pacchetti si tratta e noi non abbiamo la sfera di cristalllo
<[Jano]> Carlin0: Ehh
<crevolante> :)
<crevolante> allora comincio la lista...non volevo essere invadente :)
<Carlin0> crevolante, fai così ...
<crevolante> cmq sono a casa gnome qui vero?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti ho un problema: devo installare ubuntu in un hd che mi hanno regalato, e purtroppo il mio  lettore cd e' rotto.... possiedo un lettore cd esterno che collego tramite usb per masterizzare, ma non  so se posso usarlo per installare ex novo ubuntu.... in caso posso installare ubuntu tramite penna usb?
<[Jano]> crevolante: usa pastebin per sicurezza, cosi si puo controllare
<Carlin0> rimuovili uno alla volta e bada che non si portino dietro tutto il SO
<crevolante> gnome-keyring
<Carlin0> !usb | lilluz82
<ubot-it> lilluz82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<crevolante>  humanity-icon-theme
<crevolante> indicator-application
<lilluz82> grazie ora leggo ;)
<crevolante> policykit-1-gnome
<crevolante> python-software-properties
<crevolante> remmina-plugin-data...questo ho già rimosso il software
<crevolante> cominciamo da questi
<[Jano]> crevolante: questi sono tutti Gnome
<crevolante> ok disinstallo
<lilluz82> posso fare uno scandisk a questo hd prima di installare win o ubuntu? me lo hanno regalato usato, forse e' un po' rotto...
<crevolante> ok restano questi pacchetti
<crevolante> accountsservice
<crevolante> app-install-data
<crevolante> firefox-gnome-support
<crevolante> gnome-icon-theme
<crevolante> gnome-icon-theme-full
<FloodBotIt1> crevolante: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<crevolante> ops scusate dovevo usare paste.ubuntu sorry
<lilluz82> non vorrei installare ubuntu su un hd rotto.... vabbe' che e' gratis...
<lilluz82> ma non c'e' nessuno?
<crevolante> ho controllato gli update, non riesco a aggiotnare linux-generic, linux-header-generic e linux-image generic a meno di non disinstallare prima la vecchia versione
<crevolante> che succede effetto bomba atomica?
<cri> ciao
<Cristian> BetaBrain, ciao
<Cristian> nessuno
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-13
<Cristian> kubuntui
<Cistone> !domanda | Cristian
<ubot-it> Cristian: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Cistone> Cristian, XD
<Cristian> gia uscito
<Cristian> kubuntu problema plasma
<Cristian> scaricato un palsma dalla apposita utility ma non lo trovo -.-
<Cristian> nulla niente da fare non lo trovo proprio questi plasma
<Cristian> ma yves non si e piu sentito???
<cri> ciao
<Cristian> gioneo
<Cristian> giorno
<cri> ciao
<cri> scusate sapete come si rimuovono gli script
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> in alsa mixer l'uscita s/pdif è a zero può essere per quello che non sento i suoni di sistema?
<Cristian> ola
<cri> ciao
<Cristian> olaz
<anvedicomeballa> ciao a tutti
<Cristian> anvedicomeballa, ciao
<anvedicomeballa> era una prova, per ora. A presto
<Cristian> lol
<Cristian> per chi usa kubuntu e possibile che istallando i widget dal gestore non me li ritrovo -,-
<mikunos> buongiorno a tutti
<mikunos> qualcuno sa come mai un comando come du -sk nomecartella ci mette una vita per leggere il suo contenuto e mostrarmi il totale di spazio occupato? Esiste un sistema più veloce?
<Cristian> olaz
<Cristian> Accesso negato a /home/cri/.local/share/Trash/files/build.
<Cristian> -.-
<Cristian> --
<Cristian> nettuno
<_Best_> buondì!
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<pa> salve
<pa> domanda: posso disabilitare una delle due wifi che ho, da network manager?
<Cristian> ciao ragazzi scusate mi trovo due cartelle bloccate e non le posso cancellare
<Cristian> Home/Scaricati/build
<Cristian> Home/Scaricati/src
<Cristian> mi da errore - Dolphin Accesso negato  /home/cri/.local/share/Trash/files/build.
<Cristian> risolto
<[P]3pafvyvas> buongiorno a tutti :D
<[P]3pafvyvas> ho questo problema, qualcuno ha idea di come posso risolvere ???   configure: error: *** libusb-config not found. You need a working libusb installation.
<[P]3pafvyvas> risolto grazie :D
<OverMe> [P]3pafvyvas, che cosa stai cercando di compilare?
<[P]3pafvyvas> overMe: FTDI
<[P]3pafvyvas> ma mancava il pacchetto libusb-dev
<[P]3pafvyvas> ho installato ed ho risolto
<OverMe> ftdi-eeprom - strumento per lettura/cancellazione/flash di eeprom su chip FTDI USB <-- questo?
<[P]3pafvyvas> OverMe in pratica,ho un lettore programmatore di card che sto cercando di fargli leggere alla debian, ma non me lo rileva
<OverMe> quindi sei anche nel chan sbagliato
<[P]3pafvyvas> no
<[P]3pafvyvas> non credo di essere nel chan sbagliato
<[P]3pafvyvas> ops
<[P]3pafvyvas> suca
<[P]3pafvyvas> scusa
<[P]3pafvyvas> alla distro ubuntu
<[P]3pafvyvas> :D
<FloodBotIt1> [P]3pafvyvas: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<OverMe> o_O
<Cristian> lol
<[P]3pafvyvas> mi sono riletto che avevo scritto debian, mi scuso, avendo entrambi i sistemi operativi ho fatto confusione ;)
<massimo18> hihi
<[P]3pafvyvas> root@energy:~# uname -a
<[P]3pafvyvas> Linux energy 2.6.32-38-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 11:13:04 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<massimo18> [P]3pafvyvas, non preoccuparti capita :P
<energy> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<energy> vi spiego il mio problema: Ho un lettore di smart card, chiamato (Smargo) una specie di smartmouse, ma la differenza e che questo e USB lo smartmouse e seriale, il mio problema e che non riesco a farlo rilevare, i driver necessari da quando ho letto sono gli FTDI, che ho appena installato, ma la situazione non cambia, il lettore di card funziona, xkè se lo metto al pc con linux va, quindi
<energy> suppongo sia un problema di driver,  ma non riesco a venirne fuori.
<OverMe> energy, fai vedere nel pastebin un: lsusb
<energy> OverMe: te lo incollo ma già ti dico che proprio non lo riconosce il device
<energy> overMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/881639/
<OverMe> energy, ma sto coso è attaccato ad un adattatore serial-usb?
<energy> no
<energy> ti mostra di cosa si tratta
<energy> http://argolis.com/details.html
<OverMe> energy, staccalo riattaccalo e fammi vedere un: dmesg | tail -n 50
<energy> ok
<energy> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/881645/
<OverMe> energy, ma l'hai staccato e riattaccato prima di dare quel comando?
<energy> si
<energy> quello che dico io e che proprio non viene rilevato
<energy> come se mancassero i driver
<energy> gli unici driver esistenti sono FTDI
<OverMe> energy, staccalo e fammi vedere lsusb
<energy> k
<energy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/881648/
<OverMe> ma quindi questo non ha niente a che fare con quel coso "ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port"
<energy> no
<energy> assolutamente, questo e per prova ed e un semplice usb -> rs232
<OverMe> eh infatti, per questo ti ho chiesto se era attaccato ad un adattatore
<OverMe> energy, hai già provato a cambiare porta usb (magari provarle tutte) ?
<energy> no, va collegato usb al pc, ma il problema e che non viene rilevato
<energy> sisi, ne ho 8 ed le ho provate tutte
<energy> :D
<energy> quel coso su windows viene rilevato ma su linux no
<energy> quindi per ragion di logica deve essere per forza un problema driver.
<energy> come faccio a vedere se sono installati i driver FTDI
<OverMe> energy, il driver dovrebbe subentrare dopo, ma mi pare molto strano che né lsusb né dmesg dicano niente
<energy> ti ho incollato quello che mi dicono
<energy> ma una cosa ancora strane
<energy> se io vado nella directory /dev non vedo ttyusb*
<OverMe> eh è normale se lsusb non lo vede
<energy> ah
<energy> capito
<energy> sono 3 giorni che ci impazzisco
<OverMe> energy, da coso infilato fammi vedere un ls -al /dev
<energy> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/881669/
<OverMe> ttyUSB0 immagino sia l'adattatore
<energy> si
<energy> root@energy:/libusb# ./smargo
<energy> Looking for smartreader with an out endpoint = 0x82 :
<energy> root@energy:/libusb# ./srp_tools_x86
<energy> no smartreader found
<FloodBotIt1> energy: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<energy> vedi non lo trova
<OverMe> fammi una prova. stacca l'adattatore e attacca il cardreader su quella porta usb e ridammi lsusb && dmesg
<energy> k
<energy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/881673/
<energy> lsusb da sempre la stessa cosa, vede solo il mouse ottico usb
<OverMe> se sei sicuro che funziona è molto strano
<energy> su windows lo rileva
<OverMe> che ubuntu hai?
<energy> 10.04
<energy> ma avevo anche provato con la 11.10
<energy> ed ho anche provato con svariati kernel
<energy> per me e un problema relativo a i driver, i driver FTDI, che dovrebbero essere già presenti su ubuntu, ma non mi sembra ci siano
<lilluz82> salve  a tutti, mio padre mi ha detto di aggiustargli l'hd con ubuntu, ma io non so se si puo' fare.... lui ha installato winxp su questo hd, e me lo ha dato fisicamente... posso in qualche modo aggiustarlo tramite ubuntu?
<lilluz82> dice che e' infestato da virus e non gli parte piu' (prima non andava su nessun sito perche' i virus lo dirottavano altrove)
<lilluz82> adesso ho l'hd collegato tramite usb al mio pc.... cosa posso fare? come lo pulisco dai virus?
<OverMe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<lilluz82> grazie!
<AlessioLM> Salve a tutti!
<AlessioLM> Ho bisogno di una mano... ho installato ubuntu 11.10 sul mio notebook ASUS U36SD. I miei 2 problemi principali sono che la webcam è sottosopra e che la scheda video nVidia GT520M non riesce a funzionare a dovere a causa dei driver. Ho cercato sui forum, ho cercato anche guide esterne ai forum, ho fatto dei tentativi.. ma niente!! Sapete aiutarmi?
<AlessioLM> ... please! Non c'è nessuno?
<U36SD> buongiorno a tutti!
<U36SD> qualcuno sa aiutarmi in merito ai driver della scheda video GT520M del mio notebook ASUS U36SD?
<U36SD> avanti... aiuto!
<U36SD> ok...grazie lo stesso... ciao ciao ragazzi
<Grish> ciao a tutti. Dopo aggiornamento driver nvidia (ultimi disponibili) non mi si avvia più ubuntu 10.10 :(
<kaurubuntu> salve
<kaurubuntu> avrei l'esigenza di ripèristinare la rete senza fili
<kaurubuntu> il mio adattatore è un tp-link usb
<kaurubuntu> e prima di smanettare veniva riconosciuto di default
<kaurubuntu> quindi desiderei riprtare driver e impostazione delle reti senza fili a dafault
<kaurubuntu> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<kaurubuntu> ragazzi se ci siete battete un colpo
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu, e che smanettamenti hai fatto?
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu, e che smanettamenti hai fatto?
<kaurubuntu_> avrei l'esigenza di ripristinare la rete senza fili
<kaurubuntu_> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, si ma... prima dicci cosa hai fatto di preciso
<kaurubuntu_> sicevo che nell'intento di aggiornare i driver ho installato  ndiswrapper
<kaurubuntu_> ma ora non vedo attiva la wlan nel network manager
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, e per installare ndiswrapper immagino che hai messo i vecchi driver in blacklist
<K99Brain> K99Brain, giusto?
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, giusto?
<kaurubuntu_> no
<kaurubuntu_> questo è il risultato di iwconfig
<kaurubuntu_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<kaurubuntu_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<kaurubuntu_> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<kaurubuntu_> vmnet1    no wireless extensions.
<kaurubuntu_> vmnet8    no wireless extensions.
<FloodBotIt1> kaurubuntu_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, usa pastebin
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, comunque... è una scheda interna o usb?
<kaurubuntu_> usb tp-link
<Grish> ciao a tutti. Dopo aggiornamento driver nvidia (ultimi disponibili) non mi si avvia più ubuntu 10.10 :(
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, fai vedere (con pastebin) l'output di lsusb
<kaurubuntu_> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<kaurubuntu_> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0d3d:0026 Tangtop Technology Co., Ltd
<kaurubuntu_> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<kaurubuntu_> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<kaurubuntu_> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<kaurubuntu_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBotIt1> kaurubuntu_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<OverMe> -.-
<enzotib> !pastebin | kaurubuntu_
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Grish> nessuno mi può aiutare con i driver nvidia?
<kaurubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/881883/
<kaurubuntu_> va bene così?
<kaurubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/881884/
<kaurubuntu_> ragazzi va bene?
<K99Brain> si ok
<kaurubuntu_> quindi come ne esco da questa situazione?
<kaurubuntu_> volendo fare un ripristino dei driver e delle impostazioni della wlan come procedo?
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, ndiswrapper -l
<kaurubuntu_> netathuw : invalid driver!
<K99Brain> ok
<kaurubuntu_> quindi?
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, installa ndisgtk
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, è una interfaccina grafica per ndiswrapepr
<kaurubuntu_> da synaptic va bene?
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, si
<OltreIrc`45951> ciao
<kaurubuntu_> dopo installo un nuovo driver da ndisgtk?
<kaurubuntu_> c'è netathuw (driver non valido)
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, rimuovilo
<kaurubuntu_> fatto
<kaurubuntu_> poi
<kaurubuntu_> prelevo il driver per windows e lo carico?
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, si ma non l'ultimo
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, pare che l'ultimissima versione del driver non vada
<kaurubuntu_> ok
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, il driver che hai su cdrom che versione è?
<kaurubuntu_> tra qualche min vi saprò dire
<davide_> ciauz inviare e-mail da terminale come faccio
<kaurubuntu_> installo i driver per xp?
<kaurubuntu_> inf?
<kaurubuntu_> il mio ubuntu è amd64 per completezza
<kaurubuntu_> quindi quale scelgo?
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, quindi scegli i driver per xp a 64 bit
<K99Brain> K99Brain, ma la versione?
<kaurubuntu_> ok!!!
<kaurubuntu_> sembra che torni a visualizzare le reti e l'interfaccia wlan
<Grish> nessuno mi può aiutare con i driver nvidia?
<kaurubuntu_> se non c'è altro da fare ti ringrazio infinitamente
<kaurubuntu_> chiedo conferma
<K99Brain> kaurubuntu_, se vedi che funziona.. sei a posto
<kaurubuntu_> ok allora grazie di nuovo e alla prossima
<kaurubuntu_> ciaooooo
<K99Brain> bye
<K99Brain> Grish, ripeti il problema?
<Grish> K99Brain: Dopo aggiornamento driver nvidia (ultimi disponibili) non mi si avvia più ubuntu 10.10 :(
<K99Brain> Grish, hai provato in recovery mode?
<K99Brain> Grish, c'è anche la scelta per il recupero della grafica
<K99Brain> mi pare
<Grish> K99Brain: rimane fisso ad una schermata viola. Nelle rare volte che riesco in recovery mode ad accedere tramite grafica ridotta e cerco di installare i driver mi dà sempre errore
<K99Brain> Grish, in recovery prova ad accedere alla shell di root e prova a rinominare il xorg.conf in xorg.conf.bak
<Grish> K99Brain: per farla breve durante l'installazione da shell mi restituisce un avvertimento "Your driver installation has been altered since it was initially installed [...] Please see the file '/var/log/nvidia-installar.log' for details
<K99Brain> Grish, così in teoria dovrebbe partire coi driver open
<Grish> K99Brain: ci provo
<energy> ciao a tutti
<Grish> K99Brain: con il comando mv giusto?
<K99Brain> Grish, si
<K99Brain> Grish, mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Grish> nessun output
<Grish> K99Brain: fatto. ed ora?ù
<K99Brain> Grish, riavvia
<K99Brain> Grish, il comando è reboot
<Grish> K99Brain:  le schermate di avvio sono costellate di puntini e righe bianche, segno che i driver video sono sballati. E si è bloccato
<K99Brain> Grish, ok, torna in recovery
<Grish> K99Brain: e?
<K99Brain> Grish, e... sto pensando come fare per vedere il file di log
<K99Brain> Grish, hai una chiavetta disponibile?
<Grish> K99Brain: non riesco a tornare in recovery....mi parte sempre il sistema (e si blocca). c'è una sequenza di tasti per andare in recovery dopo il boot?
<Grish> K99Brain:  no
<K99Brain> Grish, non ho capito, al grub cosa vedi?
<stevr1it> salve ho una scheda s2 da 16 gb che se inserita nello slot dal portatile con ubuntu 11.10 non viene vista. mentre nella videocamera funziona benissimo, cosa posso fare? grazie
<Grish> K99Brain: schermata della scheda madre (puntini bianchi e righe bianche ovunque) --> schermata di avvio "Ubuntu 10.10" (righe ovunque e puntini bianchi) - schermo mezzo nero e mezzo bianco
<stevr1it> mi correggo una scheda sd
<K99Brain> Grish, hai puntini bianchi già al bios??
<Grish> si
<K99Brain> Grish, allora il problema è hardware
<K99Brain> Grish, è un portatile?
<Grish> K99Brain: si
<K99Brain> Grish, prova a muovere lo schermo, potrebbe essere un falso contatto
<Grish> K99Brain: ma mi sembra strano che sia hardware. E' successo tutto dopo un aggiornamento proposto!
<Grish> K99Brain:  non cambia nulla
<K99Brain> stevr1it, inseriscila e poi dai dmesg
<K99Brain> Grish, se il video è corrotto già dal buos, il sistema operativo non c'entra nulla
<K99Brain> bios*
<Grish> K99Brain: ho capito. Come posso fare ad entrare in recovery
<stevr1it> K99Brain, mi dai una mano?
<K99Brain> stevr1it, inseriscila e poi dai dmesg
<stevr1it> ok
<K99Brain> !paste | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> Grish, secondo me il problema è hardware... scheda video oppure monitor
<K99Brain> Grish, e quindi non c'è molto da fare
<stevr1it> K99Brain, http://paste.ubuntu.com/881938/
<Grish> K99Brain: ma come e possibile che una volta su un milione mi esca la schermata di selezione del kernel, e da li riesca ad entrare in safe mode se e un errore video
<stevr1it> K99Brain, qualche idea?
<stevr1it> K99Brain, rieccomi
<Grish> K99Brain: dopo numerosi riavvi premendo ESC per far avviare la selezione del kernel, mi esce "Operative System not Found
<K99Brain> Grish, hai un live cd?
<Grish> K99Brain: credo di averne uno del Karmic
<K99Brain> Grish, prova con quello, ma ripeto... se il video è corrotto già da prima che arrivi al grub il problema non riguarda il SO ma è hardware
<K99Brain> stevr1it, l'ultima cosa che vedo da li è l'insertimento di una chiavetta huwaei
<K99Brain> stevr1it, la scheda sd l'hai inserita dopo?
<stevr1it> K99Brain, si
<stevr1it> dopo
<K99Brain> stevr1it, e allora non se ne è accorto
<stevr1it> e sulla videocamera funziona
<stevr1it> ùaltre schede funzionano
<stevr1it> credo non se ne sia accorto
<stevr1it> K99Brain, posso fare qualcos'altro?
<Grish> K99Brain: niente da fare. Puntini bianchi e righe blu e rosa !!
<stevr1it> K99Brain, che strano non la veda, ho provato a registrarci ancora qualcosa sopra e funziona benissimo.... è una scandisk
<stevr1it> k
<stevr1it> K99Brain, provo a riavviare, sembra un problema di hardware. ciao
<Grish> la mia scheda video non funziona pi\, aiutino
<OverMe> cambiala
<_Best_> sera a tutti! A domani!
<grish> mi è andata in pappa la scheda video! Dopo un aggiornamento del pc, già a partire dal bios si vedono puntini bianchi e righe multicolore nello schermo. Si blocca poi subito dopo la splash screen su una schermata mezza nera e mezza bianca con righe multicolore! Ho provato con il live cd, si blocca anche quello
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, mi hanno regalato un hd usato, io l'ho attacato con un attrezzo usb al mio pc e gli ho dato una controllata con gsmartcontrol.... ha delle parti danneggiate :( che faccio lo posso usare lo stesso oppure no? se installo ubuntu  queste parti rotte vengono circoscritte oppure no?
<OverMe> lilluz82, solitamente sì, ma quando un hdd comincia a cedere è probabile che il buco si allarghi
<lilluz82> se ci installo prima win? li circoscrive lo stesso o no?
<OverMe> dovrebbe, ma vale lo stesso quello che ho detto sopra
<lilluz82> ok grazie ;) magari lo uso come hd per la roba meno importante ;)
<grish> mi è andata in pappa la scheda video! Dopo un aggiornamento del pc, già a partire dal bios si vedono puntini bianchi e righe multicolore nello schermo. Si blocca poi subito dopo la splash screen su una schermata mezza nera e mezza bianca con righe multicolore! Ho provato con il live cd, si blocca anche quello
<bodhibob> c'entra un c... l'aggiornamento con il bios si è bruciata la scheda video
<grish> bodhibob: l'aggiornamento era dei driver hw per la scheda video
<bodhibob> se non entri nel bios e non ti parte la live la scheda e andata
<grish> bodhibob: nel bios riesco ad entrare ma la live parte e si blocca
<grish> poco dopo
<grish> come posso far ripartire i driver current?
<OverMe> non puoi se non riesci ad avviare
<grish> OverMe: prima sono riuscito non so come ad entrare nel terminale tty1
<OverMe> che driver hai installato?
<grish> OverMe: tutto sto casino è successo perchè ho installato dei driver nvidia, prima funzionava tutto perfettamente
<grish> quindi non credo che si sia fregata la scheda video da un riavvio all'altrop
<OverMe> improbabile, la live se ne frega dei driver che hai installato
<OverMe> comunque, che driver hai installato? da dove li hai presi?
<grish> dal sito nvidia. Gli ultimi disponibili
<grish> OverMe: 295.20
<OverMe> cancella xorg.conf, reinstalla xserver-xorg-video-nouveau libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<grish> OverMe: ci provo appena trovo il modo di rientrare nella shell
<grish> OverMe: suggerimenti?
<attempt> lilluz82  se risultano sono gia' state riallocate. e quindi.
<OverMe> grish, per?
<attempt> lilluz82 e quindi installi ma lo tieni d'occhio e controlli che il numero di settori riallocati non aumenti.
<grish> OverMe: per entrare nella shell all'avvio. Prima ci ero riuscito digitanto ctrl+alt+F1 (o F2) ma adesso non ci riesco più
<OverMe> grish, nada suggerimenti, quello è il modo giusto, riprova
<OverMe> io devo scappare
<phil_phys> Ciao ragazzi, conoscete Valix?
<pa> qualcuno che usi freenx?
<pa> su oneiric crasha ogni 3x2
<pa> cazzo di ubuntu..
<K99Brain> pa, su freenx prova con la sessione xdm e evita sto linguaggio qui
<pa> ho provato con gnome 2 (gnome fallback)e  fluxbox fin ora
<pa> senza risultati
<pa> cioe funziona
<pa> ma in alcuni momenti crasha
<pa> in particolare quando chiudo finestre
<pa> vabe ora provo nx server free
<pa> vediamo se va meglio
<K99Brain> pa, ma non sarà colpa della rete? magari viene a mancare e freenx va in palla
<pa> sei con oneiric?
<pa> fino a ieri avevo 10.10 e andava benissimo
<greenrabbit> sera
<aquils_> Buonasera a tutti
<aquils_> non mi parte più unity 3d
<aquils_> sul gestore compiz non trovo più il plig-in
<aquils_> osp
<aquils_> plug in
<aquils_> poverino io
<lella> ciao.... sono 5 gg ke provo a sbattere x risolvere un problem al microfono tento un'ultima volta qui cn voi
<lella> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<mnemonik> non so perché ma nel menù del desktop mi compaiono in inglese "Empty" e "Move to Trash"  relativamente al cestino... :-(
<Cristian> ciao
<Dorotha> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<Dorotha> quando clicko update manager mi viene fuori quel messaggio come posso risolvere?
<OverMe> Dorotha, chiudi l'update manager, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> !paste | Dorotha
<ubot-it> Dorotha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rorro007> ciao a tutti, domanda nella 11.10 perchè vado in una chat me mi chiede java
<rorro007> come si istalla
<virunga> rorro007, la chat immagino sia su sito web
<rorro007> virunga, si
<virunga> rorro007, devi installare i pacchetti openjdk-6-jre e icetea6-plugin, oppure le versioni numero 7
<virunga> non so se ci sono già
<virunga> dopo vai tranquillo con la maggior parte dei browser
<Dorotha> uso ubuntu 11.04 e volevo aggiornare a 11.10 ma nn mi compare su update manager , come faccio a farlo comparire?
<rorro007> virunga, ok
<rorro007> virunga, adesso guardo$
<virunga> rorro007, sai come fare?
<rorro007> virunga, si openjdk-6-jre è istallato
<virunga> Dorotha, prova con sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<virunga> da terminale
<virunga> Dorotha, quei comandi servono per fare l'aggiornamento, non per "farlo comparirre"
<Dorotha> e come faccio a farlo comparire su update manager?
<Dorotha> come faccio ad aggiornarlo tramite update manager anzike terminale?
<Carlin0> Dorotha, su update manager clicca su impostazioni e guarda cosa hai in 'avanzamento del rilascio'
<Dorotha> Carlin0: normal release
<Carlin0> allora dovresti essere a posto dai quei comandi che ti ha incollato virunga  e vedi se si smuove qualcosa
<Dorotha> nn si aggiorna
<Carlin0> Dorotha, dai al terminale lsb_release -a
<Carlin0> e metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dorotha> Carlin0: 11.04
<Carlin0> metti in paste il risultato di questo → sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dorotha> Carlin0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882449/
<Dorotha> Carlin0: lo scrivo d seguito o 3 comandi in 3 righe diverse separate?
<Carlin0> tutto uno è lo stesso
<Dorotha> Carlin0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882455/
<Cristian> c'e un modo per Avviatore di applicazioni di renderlo trasparente
<Carlin0> Dorotha, se dai update-manager dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> cambia qualcosa ?
<Dorotha> Carlin0: dimmi cosa devo scrivere su terminale pls
<Carlin0>  update-manager dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> prova ma a sto punto non è nulla di sicuro
<Carlin0> è stranissimo che non ti proponga l'avanzamento
<Dorotha> Carlin0: si è aperto update manager ma nn mi propone l avanzamento d versione
<Carlin0> mi spiace Dorotha non riesco ad aiutarti prova a passare in giornata e trovi qualcuno + esperto
<Dorotha> peccato ke sia uscito overme secondo me lui sapeva come risolvere :(
<very> c'è qualcuno? nn riesco ad aggiornare da ubuntu 11.04 a 11.10
<Cristian> very update-manager -d
<Cristian> scusa
<Cristian> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cristian> update-manager -d
<Carlin0> così va a installare la 12.04 ...
<Cristian> Carlin0, wuindi l'ultima disponibile
<Carlin0> Cristian, no
<Carlin0> quella ancora instabile
<very> mi accontento della 11.10 grz funziona
<Carlin0> l'ultima è la 11.10
<Carlin0> -d, --devel-release   Verifica se è possibile avanzare all'ultima versione
<Carlin0>                         di svilupp
<joystx_> ciao a tutti/e
<joystx_> c'è nessuno^
<joystx_> ?
<Carlin0> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<joystx_> ok
<joystx_> allora io volevo fare una domanda su ubuntu 11.10
<joystx_> l'ho installato da poco su un acer extensa 5220
<joystx_> e ho un problema con l'ibernazione
<joystx_> quando iberno il pc
<joystx_> al ripristino mi compare una schermata viola e non carica niente più
<joystx_> e devo spegnerlo con il tasto e riaccenderlo
<joystx_> come posso risolvere?
<joystx_> grazie
<virunga> pray
<very> come faccio a sapere se ho ubuntu 32bit o 64bit?
<Carlin0> very, digita → uname -a
<crevolante> ragazzi credo di vaer fatto una cazzata
<crevolante> sono un nuovo utente e appena imparo una cosa la annoto
<crevolante> ...annotavo
<crevolante> su un plasmoide note
<crevolante> e avevo già accumulato un pò di appunti
<crevolante> poi l'ho chiuso :(
<crevolante> tutto perso?
<crevolante> ...canale silenzioso :(
<virunga> crevolante, prova a vedere nella cartella di lavoro del programma se c'è un file con lo stesso nome del file su cui lavoravi ma con una tilde alla fine
<virunga> penso che quel file, forse, possa aiutarti
<virunga> dovrebbe essere un file temporaneo copia del file su cui lavoravi
<virunga> ma non ne sono sicuro
<crevolante> ...cartella di lavoro del programma... ?
<virunga> sì, la cartella predefinita dove salvare i file... oppure la cartella dove hai salvato l'ultima volta
<crevolante> era un plasmoide note
<crevolante> ho paura che una volta chiuso perdi tutto
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-14
<Cristian> .
<Cristian> scusate su kubuntu e possibile togliere qualsiasi forma di spegnimento sospensione ecc ecc
<hp_> we
<Carlin0> nottaZza
<fleurtherock> ciao c'è qualcuno
<pac> buongiorno
<Cristian> girno
<pac_> viao
<Cristian> ragazzi ho un hd partzionato in wbfs
<Cristian> sapete come faccio a farlo riconoscere dal sistema
<pac_> devo reinstallare ubuntu ho un pc a 64 ma consigliano di scaricare la versione 32 voci che dite?
<Cristian> che vuol dire hai un pc 64 ??
<pac_> 64 bit
<Cristian> quanta ram hai
<pac_> Cristian: aspetta
<pac_> Cristian: 4
<Cristian> allora puoi mettere anche la 64 bit
<pac_> Cristian: ok grazie!
<Cristian> pero per avere qualche problema in meno io ti condiglio la 32
<Cristian> 32 e 64 si differiscono per la gestione della ram
<pac_> Cristian: va bene
<Cristian> cosa andrai ad istallare
<pac_> Cristian: 32
<Cristian> ...
<Cristian> distro
<pac_> Cristian: ubuntu 11.10
<Cristian> ok
<greenrabbit> pac, quanta ram hai?
<Cristian> 4 ne ha
<Cristian> giorno greenrabbit
<greenrabbit> giorno Cristian
<Cristian> ---
<kekko> ciao a tutti
<Cristian> 18 gb da copiare quanto ci mette -..-
<Cristian> ciao kekko
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<Odo> Giorno
<dusko> ciao, su un hp 6715s con su il processore AMD Turion 64x2, è meglio installare ubuntu per 32 o 64bit??
<massimo18> dusko, se è un 64 installa il 64
<dusko> ok, grazie massimo 18, mi chiedevo quali fossero le controindicazioni...
<grish> non riesco ad avviare ubuntu in modalità grafica. Come lo avvio in modo che compaia la shell?
<Siphion> in che senso grish ?
<Siphion> fai login testuale?
<Siphion> per lanciare l'ambiente grafico devi digitare poi "startx" come comando
<grish> Siphion: in modo che compaia la selezione di username e password come da terminale
<grish> esatto
<Siphion> vuoi lanciare l'ambiente in modalità testuale grish ?
<grish> Siphion: si
<Siphion> scusa, loggarti*
<Siphion> allora:
<grish> Siphion: il problema è che ho incasinato il pc con i driver nvidia ed adesso si blocca prima della splash screen
<grish> non riesco ad accedere nemmeno con ctrl+alt+F1
<Cristian> grish, hai una tastiera usb
<grish> no
<grish> Cristian: cos'avevi in mente?
<Cristian> ok a me aveva dato problemi una tastiera usb
<grish> Cristian: il computer in questione è un portatile
<grish> ah ok+
<grish> no purtroppo non è questo il caso :(
<Cristian> ticomnviene far partire la cd live
<grish> ci ho provato ma si blocca anche quella!
<Cristian> come si blocca la live
<Cristian> hai cambiato il boot di avvio
<Cristian> da bios
<grish> a questo punto le cose sono tre: 1.mancano i driver video, ma lanciando la live non dovrebbe bloccarsi 2.è andato in pappa il monitor con i suoi circuiti (è un computer portatile di 4 anni, potrebbe essere) 3.la scheda video è andata in pappa
<grish> ho cambiato da un menù veloce l'avvio preferenziale per il cd-rom anzichè da hd
<Cristian> che ti da
<grish> ?
<Cristian> quando selezioni il cd-rom
<grish> si avvia ubuntu e già alla prima schermata (cosa mai successa) compaiono righine orizzontali rosse ed azzurre in ordine sparso sul monitor, poi allo splash screen di nuovo altre righe e poi si mostra una schermata mezza nera (parte superiore) e mezza bianca con varie righe (parte inferiore). Un pò come quando blocchi un vhs
<Cristian> hai una 8400 sul quel portatitile
<grish> si!
<Cristian> -.-
<grish> ?
<grish> qual'è il problema?
<Cristian> protebbe essere la scheda video
<Cristian> comunque e da fare delle prove
<Cristian> te lo dico perche avevo un pportatile con la stessa scheda ed erano partite le ram video
<grish> ma infatti Cristian è successo tutto da un momento all'altro dopo aggiornamento dei driver video.
<massimo18> grish, ma se fai partire da live ti da problemi?
<Cristian> scusa reistala tutto da 0 non fai prima
<grish> ho letto di gente che dice che alcuni driver "distruggono" alcuni modelli di schede video nvidia geforce
<grish> massimo18: si si blocca
<massimo18> grish, che live usi?
<grish> massimo18: ho usato sia una live di ubuntu 10.04 che una di ubuntu 9.10
<grish> entrambe perfettamente funzionanti
<massimo18> prova una 11.10
<grish> massimo18:  ma se si bloccano le live perchè una più avanzata dovrebbe funzionare? Cioè se il problema è della scheda video tutte le live non funzioneranno, a meno che nella 11.10 non ci sia una qualche funzione particolare
<massimo18> grish, provare non costa niente
<grish> Cristian: si che faccio prima ma vorrei quantomeno recuperare i dati che avevo all'interno
<Cristian> grish, vista la situazione dai retta a massimo18
<grish> massimo18: ah sicuro ;)
<massimo18> grish, comunque vedi tu
<grish> Cristian: massimo18 il quel computer ho 4 serie di Fringe da recuperare! ;P
<Cristian> -.-
<massimo18> !chat | grish
<ubot-it> grish: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<grish> scherzo, mi interessa recuperare i dati dell'università
<grish> massimo18: Cristian provo con la live 11.10
<grish> la cosa che mi uccide è che non posso nemmeno entrare nella shell per installare i nvidia-current
<Cristian> è presente una persona che utilizza kubuntu
<glpiana> ola
<grish> ciao glpiana forse mi puoi aiutare con i driver nvidia?
<grish> ho incasinato il pc con i driver nvidia ed adesso si blocca prima della splash screen
<grish> non riesco ad accedere nemmeno con ctrl+alt+F1
<Cristian> grish, non hai provato la 11.10
<Cristian> ?
<grish> Cristian: si la sto provando adesso ma dopo la comparsa della schermata viola 11.10 si è mostrata una brutta schermata bianca a righe verticali multicolore. Il fatto è che non è bloccato il sistema perchè ho appena sentito il rumorino di accesso al sistema (sai quella specie di tamburello all richiesta di login), quindi il sistema non è bloccato
<grish> Cristian: a questo punto credo che sia un problema di contatti di monitor...correggimi se sbaglio
<Cristian> se e la scheda video che mi dicevi
<Cristian> so partite le ram video
<Cristian> fai una cosa se hai un monitor esterno prova a collegarlo
<grish> Cristian: purtroppo non ce l'ho, l'ho pensato anch'io
<grish> Cristian: smontando il pc potrei cambiare qualcosa?
<Cristian> no e saldata sulla scheda madre
<massimo18> grish, si potresti buttare tutto
<Cristian> quindi soluzione onerosa cambiare scheda madre se fosse quello il problema
<glpiana> grish, avvia in recovery, rimonta i dischi dal menu che ti appare e poi avvia in safe graphic mode (o come si chiama)
<grish> Cristian: ma la scheda madre è quello che costa di più di un computer quindi faccio prima a comprarmente uno nuovo.
<grish> glpiana: non riesco ad avviare in recovery
<grish> si entra all'avvio premendo esc, per selezionare il kernel giusto glpiana ? Non riesco
<massimo18> grish, premendo shift non esc
<Cristian> grish, la schermata del bios presenta gli stessi artefatti grafici
<grish> Cristian: si
<Cristian> allora soluzione pc nuovo
<massimo18> grish, stai dicendo che se vai nel bios non vedi nulla?
<grish> massimo18: non sto dicendo questo
<massimo18> allora il monitor funziona
<grish> sto dicendo che appena si avvia il pc premendo shift il sistema continua ad avviarsi come se nulla fosse (e poi si blocca)ù
<Cristian> greenrabbit, potrebbe ora che ci penso essere anche un problema di surriscaldamento
<grish> appena accendo il computer posso premere F2 ed accedere al bios
<massimo18> grish, ok ma il mio intento è di capire se il monitor funziona o no
<Cristian> dagli na bella pulita
<massimo18> se premi F2 funziona?
<grish> massimo18: si
<massimo18> grish, allora il monitor funziona
<massimo18> quindi basta che reinstalli da zero e sei ok
<grish> Cristian: già fatto ieri. Aperto il coperchio e spennellato tutto
<Cristian> toccato i flat
<Cristian> di connessione
<grish> ragazzi io continuo a sostenere che tutto sto casino è nato dopo che ho cercato di installare gli ultimi driver nvidia, quindi mi sembra strano che dall'oggi al domani si sia rotta la scheda grafica. Tenendo da conto che il mio computer ha una ventolina mini-micro che va spesso a palla
<grish> Cristian: a questo non ci arrivo. Che sono i flat di connessione?
<OverMe> tutta la roba si rompe dall'oggi al domani
<massimo18> grish, io ti ho detto il mio parere se il monitor funziona e non riesci a ripristinare i drive precedenti ...
<greenrabbit> grish, se si rompe la scheda video non vedi niente dall'inizio e il pc bippa
<massimo18> ma non c'è niente di rotto
<OverMe> greenrabbit, non è detto, dipende da cosa si rompe
<grish> massimo18: ti ringrazio per il tuo parere. A quanto pare il monitor funziona quindi dovrebbe essere un problema della scheda video. HW o Sw (driver totalmente mancanti) lo lascio decidere a voi..
<greenrabbit> OverMe, se si rompe la scheda video non può mandare immagini al monitor e quindi non vedrebbe neanche il bios
<massimo18> grish, è solo un problema sw
<OverMe> greenrabbit, dipende da cosa si rompe dentro la scheda video
<Cristian> se sono le ram della scheda video da quel problema
<grish> posso fare qualcos'altro?
<Cristian> sarebbe da provare con un monitor esterno
<Cristian> glpiana, tu usi kubuntu
<OverMe> grish, prova a fare una cosa. premi il tasto per visualizzare il menu di grub, scegli la prima voce e premi e (per modificare). cancelli "ro quiet" e ci scrivi init=/bin/bash
<OverMe> poi premi ctrl+x per fare il boot e vedi se boota
<grish> OverMe: non mi sono spiegato bene, non riesco ad accedere al menù di grub. Accede direttamente al sistema (e si blocca nel farlo), non gliene può fregà de meno di che tasto premo.
<grish> OverMe: posso accedere al bios. Non posso accedere al menù di grub..
<OverMe> devi premere shift
<OverMe> altrimenti come hai fatto a selezionare recovery?
<grish> OverMe: shift? Qualcuno mi dice tab... è proprio questo il punto, non riesco ad accedere al menù di grub in modo da selezionare il kernel e quindi recovery. Avantieri riuscivo a farlo, da ieri non più
<OverMe> -.-
<OverMe> comunque è shift, non taq
<OverMe> *tab
<grish> OverMe: ecco: accendo il pc, premo shift a ripetizione, compare schermata nera con trattino bianco lampeggiante in alto a sinistra, splash screen, blocco
<krash_> salve mi sapreste dire in termini di pacchetti cosa succede se faccio la seguente ipotetica operazione: lubuntu(meno)ubuntu.minimale....cosa resta?
<K99Brain> krash_, piu o meno... credo che basta che guardi le dipendenze del metapacchetto lubuntu-desktop
<daNIELE> salve
<daNIELE> chi può darmi una mano
<daNIELE> ?
<K99Brain> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pdor> ciao, devono avermi sabotato grub, invece del sistema operativo parte memtest e non si ferma piu esiste un file tipo grub che vada bene per una partizione che ha /de/sda1 come partizione attiva e /dev/sda2 come swap punto iterrogativo
<pdor> poi lo copio al posto del mio grub con live
<K99Brain> pdor, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pdor> grassie
<K99Brain> pdor, segui li e ripristini grub
<pdor> e- pazzesca quella procedura
<daNIELE> ho un notebook cn HD rotto e non volendolo acquistare ho installato ubuntu 8.10 su chiavetta persistente ma ho 2 problemi: -1 i driver video non ci sono e ho una risoluzione di 800x600 -2 non mi funziona la scheda wireless con network manager
<pdor> non si puo- sostituire il fle grub_
<pdor> punto interrogativo
<OverMe> daNIELE, 8.10 è vecchio e non più supportato. metti una 11.10 se vuoi l'ultima oppure una 10.04 se vuoi una LTS
<krash_> ci vado da un altro lato, se avessi istallato ubuntu.minimal, prima di poter installare lxde-core, devo necessariamente installare altro? se si, cosa...grazie
<K99Brain> pdor, non è troppo complicata, leggi bene la guida e segui passo passo
<OverMe> krash_, xorg
<daNIELE> scusa ma sn nuovo di ubuntu... cosa è una lts
<OverMe> daNIELE, è una versione supportata più a lungo e più stabile, ma non nuovissima
<glpiana> krash_, devi installare X, comincia a mettere xinit e poi in funzione degli errori che ottieni digitando startx vedi che pacchetti necessiti
<daNIELE> OverMe, la posso mettere ugualmente in chiavetta?
<glpiana> krash_, se poi vuoi un manger di login per non fare il login testuale, installati xdm o lightdm o altro dm
<pdor> ok metti che la ripristino cosi....se poi faccio un backup di grub ..poi potro sostituirle il file corrotto con il backup punto interrogativo
<pdor> se succede ancota
<pdor> ancora
<OverMe> daNIELE, certo
<krash_> allora, obbligatoriamente devo installare xorg,xinit e un login manager? tutto qui?
<daNIELE> OverMe, quindi meglio la 10.04? ho capito bene? dovrebbe andare a dovere
<OverMe> daNIELE, sì
<OverMe> daNIELE, comunque al massimo ci sarà da installare i driver video e wifi se non riconosciute da sole. appena hai installato torna qui e lo facciamo
<daNIELE> OverMe, grazie ci voleva proprio una mano! ora ci provo e vediamo se funge
<daNIELE> ok di nuovo grazie
<daNIELE> OverMe, nelle opzioni download devo scaricare server o desktop?
<OverMe> daNIELE, desktop
<grish> niente da fare non riesco ad accedere al menù di grub. Se con un cd live cerco di entrare su "Prova ubuntu 11.10" mi si blocca la schermata, ma sento che il sistema non si blocca perchè ci sono i suoni di sistema...Dunque avendo appurato che il monitor funziona (vedo il bios) e la responsabile è la scheda video, anche provando a reinstallare non funzionerebbe perchè non vedrei quello che faccio. Dal momento che la scheda grafic
<grish> ...l'unica cosa da fare a questo punto è comprare un pc nuovo, correggetemi se sbaglio
<daNIELE> OverMe, scusa ancora x la mia ignoranza in materia, ma qual'è la differenza ? tanto x saperlo
<K99Brain> grish, mi sa di si... se è la scheda video andata
<K99Brain> grish, una prova con un monitor esterno l'hai fatta?
<glpiana> krash_, potrebbe bastare così come potrebbe mancare qualcosa d'altro, non ricordo esattamente, avendolo fatto anni fa. ha connessione sto pc?
<grish> glpiana: si
<glpiana> O.o
<OverMe> daNIELE, desktop è la versione classica con interfaccia grafica. server è senza interfaccia grafica
<daNIELE> ahhh
<daNIELE> grazie dai che provo !
<daNIELE> a dopo
<grish> K99Brain: no, non ce l'ho.
<pdor> mi hanno sostituito il grub di linux con il grub della live usb...e giuro che non sono stato io ...come puo essere successo? devo mettere un firewall?
<K99Brain> grish, era solo una prova in piu...
<K99Brain> grish, quanto tempo ha sto portatile?
<grish> 4 anni abbondandti
<pdor> e successo dopo che ho aggiornato il sistema anche se mi diceva che le chiavi pubbliche non erano disponibili
<K99Brain> grish, e allora è comunque tempo di cambiarlo :)
<K99Brain> grish, nel sistema era installato anche il server ssh?
<grish> K99Brain: perdonami non so di cosa tu stia parlando
<pdor> il mio ha durato 10 anni...non mandiamo bambini nelle miniere a scavare il coltan per fare le batterie
<K99Brain> ok... allora no
<pdor> ed era usato
<K99Brain> grish, certo che senza vedere .... non so come potresti fare a recuperare i dati
<grish> K99Brain:  avendo a disposizione un pc fisso lo aprirei e collegherei il mio HD in quel computer
<krash_> glpiana, sto facendo delle prove in virtualbox per imparare un pò, comunque si
<K99Brain> grish, avendo a disposizione un pc fisso allora lo vedi che una prova con un monitor esterno la puoi fare? :D
<grish> K99Brain: ah si certo, se lo avessi sottomano lo farei. Purtroppo non ce l'ho
<K99Brain> grish, il fatto è che se è rotto qualcosa ad esempio sul collegamento fra scheda video e monitor allora magari bypasseresti il guasto. È piu probabile che sia rotta la scheda proprio e quindi non c'è nulla da fare, ma un tentativo varrebbe la pena farlo
<glpiana> krash_, allora non avrai problemi a mettere i pacchi man mano che ricevi errori
<grish> grazie a tutti per il supporto
<pdor> c-e- qualcuno che puo farmi copiare il suo file grub per favore? deve avere ubuntu >10, la partizione attiva su /dev/sda1 e il file swap su /dev/sda2, per chi mi vuole aiutare e non lo sa il file grub e- in /etc/default
<glpiana> pdor, ma perchè non segui la guida per il ripristino? son due comandi in croce
<pdor> sono almeno una decina
<pdor> e non mi piace molto che me lo mette sul boot sector
<glpiana> pdor, e quindi?, basta fare copia e incolla dalla apgina del wiki
<pdor> e sono incapace
<glpiana> pdor, grub è un boot loader. dove vorresti metterlo se non nel'mbr?
<glpiana> *nell'
<pdor> ehm...anche adesso e- nell-mbr?
<pdor> non e- un file come un-altro?
<glpiana> pdor, vediamo di capire perchè da quel che leggo sopra ho molti dubbi al riguardo.
<glpiana> pdor, tu hai installato linux sul pc?
<pdor> si ubuntu 11
<pdor> e basta
<glpiana> pdor, per avviarsi, linux ha bisogno del boot loader
<glpiana> pdor, perchè il boot loader funzioni deve essere letto
<glpiana> per essere letto deve stare nell'mbr
<pdor> sull-mbr non c-e- solo il riferimento al file_
<pdor> ?
<pdor> il programma...ma le righe di comando sono sul disco?
<pdor> io ero a winzoz fino a un mese fa...con puntate su mbutu ogni tanto
<glpiana> pdor, se anche modificassi il file sul pc dovresti poi aggironare grub, cosa che viene fatta con la procedura della guida che ti è stata indicata
<glpiana> *aggiornare
<pdor> oaltra domanda il problema adesso e- che parte memtest e non si ferma piu....non c--e modo di fare partire il sistema operativo dopo che ha finito il test<
<pdor> ?
<glpiana> pdor, se parte memtest è perchè in grub non c'è la voce relativa al kernel
<pdor> azzz
<glpiana> pdor, guarda che se tu avessi subito iniziato la procedura di ripristino, staresti usando la tua ubuntu da almeno mezz'ora
<glpiana> invece siam qui a girare intorno al problema
<pdor> e- che volevo anche capire come e- successo e come ripristinare in fretta se succede ancora
<pdor> cmq grazie
<glpiana> pdor, per ripristinare grub c'è la procedura che ti è stata indicata
<glpiana> pdor, per capire cosa è successo, non so aiutarti se non dai indicazioni al riguardo
<pdor> non so che altre indicazioni darti...ho aggiornato nonostante mi dicesse di non farlo perche- mancavano le chiavi...ho solo detto fai aggiornamento parziale e poi al riavvio parte memtest
<glpiana> pdor, in qualche modo hai segato il kernel in linea di massima
<pdor> wow e io che dico che non sono capace di fare niente...ghghgh
<pdor> per fare la procedura di rirpristino di grub va bene anche una live su usb?
<pdor> o si deve avere per forza il cd?
<OverMe> va bene anche usb
<pdor> grazz
<K99Brain> pdor, andrebbe bene anche usb.... tuttavia... se la causa dei tuoi problemi è che hai cancellato il kernel...
<glpiana> va in chroot e lo reinstalla
<OverMe> ma che cancellato il kernel, gli hanno manomesso il grub mentre era in bagno
<glpiana> lol
<pdor> niente da fare riparte memtest, ho notato che mentre aggiornavo a grub2 ho visto la scritta find image memtest...che faccio non aggiorno?
<glpiana> pdor, quando hai dato il comandi update-grub cosa ti ha elencato?
<pdor> eh mi ricordo solo che ho visto la scritta found image memtest
<pdor> rifo e ti dico?
<glpiana> pdor, fai una bella cosa: avvia da live (cd o usb) esegui nuovamente la procedura e collegati qui per dirci cosa esce da update-grub
<pdor> ok
<glpiana> pdor, se non elenca kernel linux, un kernel dobbiamo installarlo
<pdor> gia- ci sono
<glpiana> bene, allora da chrott dai di nuovo: update-grub  e metti su apstebin quel che esce
<pdor> kernel non mi sembra di averlo visto
<glpiana> !paste | Odo
<ubot-it> Odo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> scusa Odo :)
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> !paste | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> sono due righe mi pare
<glpiana> pdor, ti pare?
<pdor> rimani altri 20 minuti_
<pdor> si mi pare
<glpiana> 20 minuti?
<glpiana> pdor, ma lo hai dato sto comando?
<pdor> update si...e anche install
<pdor> ma possio sbgliare fo e ti dio
<pdor> dico
<glpiana> pdor, e quindi hai la sensazione che siano due righe o lo vedi a terminale che sono due righe?
<pdor> adesso fo e ti dico
<pdor> root@ubuntu:/# update-grub2       Generating grub.cfg ... Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin done
<pdor> questo e- quello che vedo
<pdor> reinstallo eh_
<glpiana> pdor, scrivi: dpkg -l  | grep linux-image
<pdor> ?
<glpiana> !paste | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> adesso sono root va bene?
<pdor> posso dare questo comenado come root_
<glpiana> pdor, sei in chroot?
<pdor> ?
<pdor> si
<glpiana> hai dato tutti i comandi del wiki per andare in chroot?
<pdor> si
<pdor> esco?
<glpiana> pdor, allora devi darlo da lì
<pdor> ok
<pdor> ho copiato in paste ubuntu...riesci a vederlo o devo fare qualcosa?
<glpiana> pdor, devi darmi l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/883110/
<glpiana> pdor, come volevasi dimostrare, hai rimosso il kenrel
<pdor> io non ho fato nulla
<pdor> i casini li faccio solo con virtualbox
<glpiana> pdor, scrivi: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<glpiana> pdor, vabbè, allora mago merlino ti ha cancellato il kernel
<glpiana> pdor, poi metti su pastebin quello che esce
<pdor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/883114/
<glpiana> pdor, allora scrivi: sudo apt-get install linux-image
<glpiana> pdor, poi metti su pastebin
<glpiana> io torno tra 3 quarti d'ora circa (forse)
<pdor> sob
<pdor> grazie cmq
<glpiana> pdor, se ti installa qualcosa dovrebbe aggiornare automaticamente grub. per cui, se vedi elencati i kernel, riavvia il pc e vedi se aprte
<glpiana> a dopo
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, dovrei scambiare alcune decine di giga tra il mio portatile con ubuntu e il portatile di mia madre con windows vista.... qual'e' il metodo piu' veloce? penna usb? cavo di rete? masterizzo su piu' dvd?
<K99Brain> lilluz82, un hard disk usb sarebbe l'ideale
<lilluz82> ce l'ho ma e' quasi rotto, lo uso solo per le cavolate (film. musica etc)
<lilluz82> samba puo' fare al caso mio? a quanto carico/scarico?
<K99Brain> lilluz82, ftp sarebbe piu aveloce allora
<lilluz82> come faccio?
<K99Brain> !ftp | lilluz82
<ubot-it> lilluz82: ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<lilluz82> ma e' una roba facile?
<K99Brain> lilluz82, beh.. dipende. per me si.
<K99Brain> in che direzione devono andare i dati?
<lilluz82> ok, grazie del link :) mo esco 5 minuti e quando torno me lo studio per bene ciaociao
<lilluz82> da vista a ubuntu .... e viceversa
<lilluz82> vado torno dopo
<lilluz82> ciao
<pdor> eccoci, allora riassunto...questo xubuntu che ho installato non so se ha difetti perche- non l-ho capito, ma tutte le volte che ho fatto una chiavetta usb di ubuntu aveva sempre almeno un errore in un file
<glpiana> pdor, quando scarichi una iso devi sempre controllarne l'md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pdor> ma lili diceva che era buona
<glpiana> non so chi sia lili
<massimo18> lol
<pdor> linux loader usb mi pare che si chiami ...lavora su winzoz
<pdor> e controlla il file iso prima di passarlo sulla usb
<pdor> ma controllando sulla live mi diceva sempre che c-era un errore
<pdor> xubuntu non si capisce se ci sono errori...non dice njiente alla fine ...buon segno?
<pdor> alla fine del controllo via live
<glpiana> pdor, ti ho indicato che guida seguire. degli strumenti di windows non so nulla
<glpiana> per fare la chiave usb o usi l'apposita utility di ubuntu da ubuntu o xubuntu (creatore dischi di avvio) oppure da altri sistemi puoi usare unetbootin
<glpiana> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<pdor> cmq ieri mentre ero collegato il sistema diceva che le funzionalita- di rete erano disattivate...ma l-unica cosa che non andava era il la cinema...un server nas o nat su cui ho dei dischi e che vedo in rete...va da dio su linux
<pdor> dici che devo reinstallare eh?
<pdor> le istruzioni le ho seguite
<glpiana> pdor, io son rimasto a quanto ti ho detto prima di assentarmi. hai installato il pacchetto che ti ho detto?
<pdor> ma non e- andato....ho rifatto anche il ripristino di grub e ho visto il solito memtest image e basta
<pdor> sisi fatto
<glpiana> pdor, ti avevo chiesto di mostrarmi l'output. dai il comando dpkg -l | grep linux-image           se sei ancora in chroot
<pdor> ci entro
<pdor> pero- adesso hoi rifatto il ripristino di grub e mi sono fermato a install
<pdor> va bene_ entro come root e ti dico cosa vedo con grep?
<pdor> o finisco per bene il ripristino di grub?
<glpiana> pdor, un secondo
<pdor> gipiana fai pure intanto io ho rifatto il ripristino di grub fino a upgrade e poi ho dato grep http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/883171/
<davide_> raga installare driver di qualsiasi perferica con ubuntu come devo fare
<pdor> visto che non ho un backup aggiornato ...mi sai dire perche freefile sync invece di aggiornare ricopia tutto? meglio che usi
<K99Brain> pdor, basta che reinstalli il jernel e hai fatto
<pdor> meglio che usi rsync_
<K99Brain> kernel*
<pdor> ?
<pdor> l-ho gia- fatto credo
<K99Brain> pdor, direi di no, visto il paste
<pdor> puioi ridarmi il comando _
<pdor> ?
<pdor> sono con la live
<glpiana> pdor, io ti avevo detto di  dare: sudo apt-get install linux-image
<pdor> e io l-avevo fatto e sembrava che avesse installato
<pdor> mo rifaccio
<glpiana> pdor, dal chroot, non altrove
<pdor> sisi
<K99Brain> pdor, si ma in chroot devi darlo
<glpiana> pdor, dai il comando e mostraci l'output
<pdor> finisco la procedura per grub_
<K99Brain> anche senza sudo
<glpiana> !paste | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> finisco la procedura per grub prima del kernel?
<pdor> sono a dopo upgrade
<glpiana> pdor, installa quel pacchetto per cortesia
<pdor> ok
<pdor> adesso si mi sa
<K99Brain> pdor, ridai il comando dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<K99Brain> pdor, e rifai vedere il risultato
<pdor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/883183/
<pdor> anche perche il risultato di install image e- enorme
<cricido> ciao rAGA
<glpiana> pdor, incolla le utlime righe, dovrebbe essere quelle relative a grub
<hp_> salve!
<pdor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/883188/
<glpiana> pdor, oki, ora segui la guida ed esci da chroot. quindi riavvia  il pc. dovrebbe partire
<pdor> la guida di ripristino grub_
<pdor> ?
<glpiana> pdor, sì, l'ultima parte
<cricido> come posso aggiornare clamv devo aggiundere repositori su linux
<cricido> per trovarli
<cricido> ?
<davide_> dimenticavo mi sapete dire un sito che spiega l'uso del terminale
<glpiana> !comandi | davide_ qui trovi qualche comando
<ubot-it> davide_ qui trovi qualche comando: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<glpiana> cricido, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav#Aggiornare_la_definizione_dei_virus
<davide_> e per i driver
<glpiana> davide_, per i driver cosa?
<davide_> di qualsaisi periferica che con winzoz funzia
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> davide_, sì, ma cosa? si prega di usare  soggetto verbo e complementi nelle domande, se no non si capisce
<hp_> abruzzesi?
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> !chat | hp_
<ubot-it> hp_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<miki> ragazzi ho un problema: la mia sk video (intel gma 500) con noti problemi di compatibilità con linux funziona correttamente dato che ho seguito la procedura descritta nella guida facilmente reperibile online on i driver emgd; ho però riscontrat che quando faccio il login il pc si avvia normalmente solo se lo faccio con unity 2d, mentre se lo faccio con uniti 3d mi ritorna dopo pochi attimi alla schermata di login. La cosa è molto 
<miki> supporta il 3d
<miki> che faccio?
<davide_> intendo scanner,stampante.per drive wifi usb.ecc
<K99Brain> davide_, nella maggior parte dei casi i driver sono gia inclusi
<glpiana> davide_, non si è ancora capito cosa vuoi sapere al riguardo. ti spiacerebbe essere più esplicito?
<K99Brain> davide_, bisogna vedere poi caso per caso
<davide_> ok,grz
<K99Brain> miki, forse quel driver emgd non supporta il compositing... forse...
<glpiana> miki, apri un terminale e scrivi: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<glpiana> !paste | miki
<ubot-it> miki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<miki> glpiana: non esce nulla nel terminale se do quel comando
<glpiana> spe, mi sa che ho segato comando
<glpiana> miki, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<glpiana> mancava un pezzetto :)
<davide_> glpiana: intendo che qualsiasi periferica,stampante,webcam usb. perdrive usb.ecc. con windows funzia con ubuntu no...........comme mai
<miki> glpiana: vado a fare un boccone e torno, aspettami, ciao.
<massimo18> davide_, stai dicendo una cosa non vera
<glpiana> davide_, panzane. per chiacchierate e non-sense joina #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide_> come, spiga meglio
<davide_> vabbe scusate
<miki> glpiana: dice file o directory inesistente
<glpiana> miki, uff, sarà la digestione. prima di -p metti uno spazio che me lo son mangiato come dessert
<miki> glpiana: a sorry; tutto ok, mi da tanti yes verdi e dice 3d unity supported
<miki> glpiana:  che faccio?
<glpiana> miki, oki, allora proviamo a fare una porcata, sappi che magari dobbiamo poi riavviare lightdm
<glpiana> miki, per cui prima ti spiego cosa fare in questo caso: ctrl+alt+f1, entri con login testuale e scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<glpiana> miki, sappi che ti conviene chiudere tutti i documenti aperti
<glpiana> miki, se sei pronto psicologicamente avviamo unity, o almeno ci proviamo
<pdor> ...schermo buio..
<glpiana> pdor, cioè?
<pdor> mi sa che ho un cluster danneggiato
<glpiana> pdor, da live fai un check del disco
<pdor> ma anche la rete aveva problemi ieri
<pdor> reinstallo tutto
<pdor> mi dici cosa usi per fare unmirror di una directory ?
<glpiana> pdor, sopi e incollo i dati che mi interessano. non faccio mirror ne altro. se vuoi un backup ti do un link
<miki> glpiana: quando faccio il restart di lightgdm mi esce "unrecognized service"
<glpiana> !backup | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<glpiana> miki, no, frena
<glpiana> non devi farlo
<glpiana> miki, devi farlo nel caso in cui tutto vada a balle dopo il tentativo che ancora non abbiamo fatto
<miki> azz io l'ho già fatto
<miki> e mo?
<glpiana> miki, niente di grave perchè evidentemente non usi lightdm. che versione di ubuntu hai?
<miki> 11.10
<miki> uso lightgdm
<glpiana> miki, lightgdm? e che è? l'hai messo tu?
<pdor> il check da gparted?
<glpiana> pdor, sì
<miki> uso lightdm volevo dire
<glpiana> miki, stavolta hai scritto male tu :D io avevo scritto lightdm non lightgdm. comuqnue quel sudo service lightdm restrat lo devi dare se tutto andasse in palla, ok?
<miki> ok
<glpiana> miki, ora se sei pronto psicologicamnete, nel terminale scrivi: unity --replace
<pdor> il check del disco dice ok ma mi sa che e- stato troppoveloce
<miki> glpiana: procediamo
<glpiana> pdor, ma perchè sostieni di avere un cluster danneggiato?
<pdor> perche- qualche tempo fa e- mancata la correente e non e- pripartitoiu
<pdor> ripartito
<pdor> piu ripartito
<glpiana> pdor, quando avvii il pc vedi il menu di grub?
<pdor> non riesco quasi piu a vedere il menu di scelta boot
<pdor> si fa con esc?
<glpiana> pdor, no, devi premere e tenere premuto il tasto shift
<pdor> ok
<glpiana> miki, l'hai dato il comando?
<miki> no
<glpiana> pdor, poi fai partire recovery mode
<pdor> e da li ripristino? mi sembra che ci
<pdor> e si appuntoi
<glpiana> miki, e che aspetti? :)
<miki> ridammelo
<glpiana> miki, nel terminale scrivi: unity --replace
<glpiana> a dopo
<miki> aspè
<miki> gl ho fatto come dici adesso?
<miki> glpiana: ho fatto come dici adesso?
<miki> a dire il vero sono scomparti i pulsanti x ridurre a icona le finestre, che faccio?
<pdor> gipiana ciao..queste sono le ultime righe che vedo dopo il recovery di grub http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/883239/
<pdor> che ovviamente si ferma
<pdor> esiste un modo di di fare backup che non ricopi tutto ogni volta che lo fai e che fiacchi il disco , ma che aggiornisolo  i file modificati, cancelli quelli che non ci sono piu e crei quelli nuovi_ con interfaccia grafica sorriso
<jester-> pdor: grsync
<Odo> pdor, backintime da ubuntusoftwarecenter
<pdor> grysync fa un mirror o un file immagine_
<pdor> >
<pdor> ?
<jester-> pdor: fa un sync
<pdor> cioe ricrea le directory e i file? in modo che possano essere letti normalmente?
<jester-> pdor: fauna copia aggiungendo file nouvi e cancella file non presenti nel sorgente se vuoi
<pdor> ok grazie  e backintime invece fa un file di backup vero? approfitto perche- vedo che non ci sono altre domande in giro
<Daniele> OverMe, ci sei?
<Odo> pdor, provalo backintime
<pdor> ci sono 2000 programmi su mbutu sorriso
<pdor> se magari...10000
<Daniele> Salve a tutti, vorrei una mano... stamane ho installato ubuntu 10.04 desktop nella chiavetta e adesso lo passata in un altro pc ed ho scaricato gli aggiornamenti... ho 1 problema... schermo con risoluzione max di 800x600 ....chi sarebbe tanto gentile da darmi una mano
<Daniele> ?
<pdor> cosa uso per installare ubuntu su chiavetta in modo che possa anche fare da installatore_
<pdor> ?
<pdor> cosa uso per installare ubuntu su chiavetta in modo che possa anche fare da chiavetta per installazione?
<pdor> sigh
<jester2-> pdor: scorri la pagina in basso http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Daniele> ce un programma specifico
 * awake hoye!
<Daniele> altrimenti sistema , amministrazione, creatore di dischi di avvio
<pdor> si infatti la pagina di jester porta a quello daniele grazie
<davide_> raga,a casa ho la stampante collegata al pc con ubnutu,per condividera con altrri 2 pc con windowx7 come fare
<glpiana> !samba | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<pdor> con cosa la controllo la iso?
<davide_> og.grz vado bye
<glpiana> !md5sum | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pdor> ok grazie alora ci sei per il resto nulla da fare?
<pdor> la chiavetta la rifaccio comunque
<glpiana> pdor, se reinstalli non vedo che altro ci sia da fare
<pdor> la chiavetta
<pdor> e il becap
<pdor> ormai che siamo impazziti volevo vedere se c-era altro da fare, ma se pensi che visto che ho anche dei problemi sulla rete
<pdor> sia meglio reinstallare tutto...reinstallo
<glpiana> pdor, sei ancora da live? puoi fare di nuovo chroot?
<pdor> e altra cosa...se controllo la iso poi non serve controllare anche la chiavetta? \
<pdor> si
<glpiana> pdor, entra in chroot e dimmi quando ci sei
<pdor> ci sono...ho fatto la procedura per ripristino grub fino a chroot
<glpiana> pdor, scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> !paste | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pdor> successo nulla
<pdor> pare
<pdor> fatto
<pdor> non dice niente
<glpiana> pdor, apt-get update
<pdor> ahio..
<pdor> gipiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/883286/
<glpiana> pdor, copia tutte le righe che escono dal comando in poi
<pdor> ok
<pdor> gipiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/883292/
<jester-> Ign http://http.us.debian.org stable/contrib i386 Packages/DiffIndex        poi ci si lamenta che sclera
<glpiana> pdor, perchè hai messo i repository di debian?
<pdor> per virtualbox
<pdor> non riuscivo a fare andare le usb2
<glpiana> pdor, se hai preso pacchi da lì ti conviene comuqnue reinstallare
<krash_> una domanda su irc, nn  so dove farla, dopo che faccio una richiesta di download, il file mi viene inviato ripetutamente, per diverse volte, ogni minuto -.-
<glpiana> pdor, per fare andare le usb su vbox, basta mettere l'extension pack, le guest addition e aggiunger eel'utente l grippo vboxusers
<jester-> se non gli installi i tools col casso che va usb2
<glpiana> !chat | krash_
<ubot-it> krash_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> se poi è l'osé proprio non va di natura la usb
<krash_> sorry
<pdor> e le extension pack dove le trovo_
<pdor> >
<pdor> ?
<glpiana> pdor, dal sito di virtualbox, da cui scarichi anche il deb di virtualbox
<glpiana> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads pdor
<Daniele> ubuntu 10.04 non mi riconosce il monitor e la risoluzione massima è 800x600
<Daniele> per favore aiutatemi non so più cosa fare
<glpiana> Daniele, che scheda video ha il pc? se non lo sai di preciso scrivi in un terminale: lspci | grep -i vga
<pdor> mettiamo che riesco a installare virtualbox.sorriso..dopo che ho creato la chiavetta di linux con  startup disk creator e con un file iso controllato con md5sum non la devo piu controllare?
<glpiana> pdor, se vuoi controllarla, la avvii e appena boota, premi un tasto qualunque per far apparire il menu e scegli il check del supporto
<Daniele> gpliana, mi è  uscito questo 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<pdor> si ma con xubuntu non dice se tutto va bene si ferma e basta....funziona bene anche su xubuntu il controllo?
<glpiana> Daniele, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671
<pdor> o c-e- gia- un controllo con startup disk creator di linux_
<glpiana> pdor, non vedo perchè non dovrebbe. tu lo hai mai avviato sto controllo?
<pdor> e certo
<Daniele> gpliana, mo ci provo e ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> !nick | Daniele pdor
<ubot-it> Daniele pdor: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<glpiana> pdor, vabbè se anche sta chiavetta che hai fatto ora non va ne riparliamo. che poi vorrei capire con cosa l'hai fatta visto che ubuntu non ti parte
<pdor> gipiana,  con winzoz...
<glpiana> !nick | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<glpiana> pdor, e che c'entra allora ubuntu disk creator?
<pdor> adesso uso quello
<pdor> questa che ho e- fatta con linux live creator di winzoz
<pdor> usero
<pdor> e infatti la persistenza non va
<glpiana> la persistenza?
<glpiana> LOL
<pdor> eh...
<pdor> serve solo come live...non come so indipendente
<pdor> la chiama cosi anche linux uffi
<glpiana> pdor, io son convinto che se tu ti concentrassi su UNA sola cosa alla volta le cose funzionerebbero
<pdor> hihihhi ma in un pc di cose ce ne sono spirillioni
<pdor> vado grazie
<pdor> davvero
<Daniele> gpliana, cosa è consolle virtuale tty?
<lyoko> salve!vorrei mettere su ubuntu 11.10 il gioco di SONIC HEROES vi prego di aiutarmi xche questo gioco ha segnato la mia infanzia! grazie in anticipo
<Daniele> mi chiede di riconfigurRE IL SERVER GRAFICO
<glpiana> Daniele, chi ti chiede di fare cosa? a che punto della guida ti riferisci?
<glpiana> lyoko, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<lyoko> ok
<Daniele> glpiana, mi riferisco al punto 3 riconfigurare server grafico
<glpiana> Daniele, hai cliccato?
<glpiana> Daniele, ti porta alla pagina che spiega cosa fare
<Daniele> si lo so
<Daniele> e come entro nella virtual tty
<Daniele> ?
<hotoko> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Daniele, con ctrl+alt+f1 e fai login testuale
<Daniele> glpiana: scusa ma sn nuovo di ubuntu
<hotoko> ragazzi come faccio a tornare alla versione precedente di ubuntu?
<glpiana> Daniele, non c'è problema :)
<Aizram> formatti e installi la versione vecchia
<glpiana> hotoko, con una bella reinstallazione. perchp vuoi tornare indietro? e a che versione?
<glpiana> *perchè
<vito__> salve a tutti
<hotoko> glpiana sono alla 11.10
<glpiana> hotoko, e vuoi tornare a 11.04? perchè?
<hotoko> preferisco tornare sui miei passi
<hotoko> perchè il netbook nen me la tira
<glpiana> hotoko, se c'è qualcosa che non funziona possiamo vedere di risolvere. il problema è l'interfaccia?
<glpiana> hotoko, o è legato a consumi di batteria?
<hotoko> no no....è proprio lento , diciamo che non ha gran prestazioni
<glpiana> hotoko, strana cosa, di solito il sistema migliora. che interfaccia usi?
<hotoko> gnome credo
<glpiana> hotoko, dove ha le barre?
<hotoko> ah...si ha la barra a sinistra a scomparsa
<hotoko> oltretutto non mi trovo neanche bene
<glpiana> hotoko, allora apri un terminale
<glpiana> hotoko, scrivi: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<hotoko> si
<lyoko> salve!vorrei mettere SONIC HEROES su ubuntu 11.10!xche questo gioco a segnato la mia infanzia!grazie in anticipo!
<glpiana> hotoko, quando ha finito avvisami
<vito__> ho fatto un casino con unity, usando compizconfig ho provato a mettere desktop cubico quindi si è levato automaticamente Ubuntu Unity Plugin, come faccio a rimetterlo?
<glpiana> lyoko, ti ho già deto di scriverlo su #ubuntu-it-chat , non qui
<lyoko> io non ti vedo in chat!
<lyoko> sono entrato sul canale #foo
<glpiana> lyoko, nemmeno io, sarà perchè hai scritto male il nome del canale
<lyoko> cosa devo scrivere?
<jester-> devi girare destra, fare il sottopassaggio
<glpiana> lyoko, /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> vito__, http://askubuntu.com/questions/70866/how-to-reset-compiz-unity-to-defaults
<Aizram> jester-, lol
<hotoko> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> hotoko, ora termina la sessione e al login, prima di mettere la password, scegli come sessione gnome classic (con o senza effetti a seconda di quel che usavi prima)
<glpiana> hotoko, ma sarebbe meglio (lo puoi fare anche dopo) un bel reset di gnome
<glpiana> !gnome-reset | hotoko
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome-reset'
<hotoko> ok ora provo cosi
<glpiana> !gnomereset | hotoko
<ubot-it> hotoko: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<hotoko> poi vediamo
<hotoko> ok grazie
<hotoko> riavvio
<jester-> !gnomerest | glpiana tut tacaa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> !gnomereset | glpiana tut tacaa
<ubot-it> glpiana tut tacaa: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<hotoko> non mi esce piu la barra a fianco
<glpiana> hotoko, certo, sei su gnome classico invece che su unity. dovrebbe risultare più leggero
<hotoko> glpiana fatto
<hotoko> glpiana e a dirla tutta sembra gia che vada meglio puo essere?
<glpiana> hotoko, oki, usalo e vedi se è ancora incatraato o se lavora bene
<glpiana> *incatramato
<hotoko> glpiana si esatto, anche su browser con flash mi rallentava molto
<hotoko> glpiana puo essere per quello?
<glpiana> hotoko, sì, passando da 11.04 a 11.10 c'è stato il passaggio da gnome2 a gnome3. meglio e resettare e se il pc non regge meglio non usare unity, che richiede più risorse
<jester-> e il 3ddi
<hotoko> glpiana quindi è unity presente su gnome 3 che è pesante?
<glpiana> hotoko, è il composite in genere che è pesante
<hotoko> glpiana ok adesso vedo come si comporta
<hotoko> scusate ma la barra in alto si puo mettere a scomparsa cosi da avere la finestra del browser a pieno schermo?
<pdor> ciao sto controllando una chiavetta usb di xubuntu...ha smesso da un po' di farmi vedere i file che controlla e da 20 minuti mi dice solo premi qualiasi tasto per riavviare ma la barra di xubuntu si uove ancora....e la lucina usb e' spenta....avra' finito vero?
<tagliola> ciao a tutti....ho appena aggiornato ubuntu perche non riuscivo a connettermi a rete ne via cavo ne wireless, qualcuno si ma spiegare cosa devo configurare?
<pdor> non mi pare il massimo...forse va segnalato?
<tagliola> per favore
<glpiana> hotoko, ora su che interfaccia sei? gnome classico?
<hotoko> glpiana si
<pdor> e invece non si apre il file manager uufff ma md5sum andava bene....e l'ho fatta con starup disk creator di xubuntu
<glpiana> hotoko, tieni premuto il tasto ALT e premi col destro sul pannello. otterrai il menu di modifica che avevi sul vecchio gnome
<tagliola> ....preciso che il sist.operativo mi è nuovo
<glpiana> tagliola, se digiti in un terminale: ifconfig    vedi eth0 e wlan0?
<pdor> anzi non va proprio niente...
<tagliola> su questo sistema non sò dove aprire il terminale
<glpiana> pdor, non so che dirti. se al boot della chiavetta premi f6 ci sono delle opzioni. provale
<hotoko> glpiana grazie
<glpiana> tagliola, sotto accessori o con ctrl+alt+t
<pdor> la chiavetta e' da 2 giga ma ho letto adesso 1.9 e sono richiesti 2 gb....non sara' per quello ?
<glpiana> stacco, ciao
<Daniele> Salve ho un problema con ubuntu 10.04 ... non mi riconosce il desktop e la mia risoluzione rimane 800x 600 con le difficoltà che potete bene capire
<Daniele> chi è disposto ad aiutarmi?
<davide_> raga programma e-mail da terminale ,facile da configurare
<davide_> mandare sms gratis con ubuntu 11.10
<kosta_> Salve a tutti mi si e disinstallato l'ambiente x e non arrivo ad accedere al sistema con un interfaccia graffica per mettere le cose a posto, soluzioni? (salvatemi al piu presto da windows)
<jester-> kosta_: disintallato ambinete x?
<jester-> ambiente*
<davide_> mi aiutate piacere..grz
<kosta_> si giustissimo scusate e che sono un po disperato perche ho la connesione un po lenta ci avevo messo tanti programmi e altro, e in un attimo puf rischio di perdere tutto :(
<kosta_> ho ubuntu 11.10 con lxde al posto di unity e uso una chiavetta internet tim per connettermi
<leo_> sera
<cristian_c> kosta_ non so qual'è il problema
<davide_> sms gratis ccon ubnut 11.10 sapete dirmi
<kosta_> non riesco ad accendere ubuntu con interfaccia graffica
<jester-> kosta_: come te lo sei segato X
<jester-> non accedere un conto, non avere più xorg un altro
<jester-> davide_: cosa centrano gli sms con assistenza ubuntu?
<davide_> no non c'entra assistenza ubuntu,cosamiaù
<leo_> Sapete dirmi come risolvo questo prob.......
<leo_> sound_open_for_read: opensnd: open: /dev/dsp1: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> !chat | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> leo_: cioè?
<kosta_> ieri ho installato alsa -utility se non mi sbaglio da synaptic e mi ha disinstallato x +firefox chromium, lxde alcuni giochi a molte librerio e quasi tutto cio che riguarda gnome
<davide_> e un prog da terminale per e-mail
<cristian_c> leo_, infati lo hanno tolto
<cristian_c> sei sulla 11.10?
<cristian_c> *infatti
<cristian_c> kosta_, azz
<leo_> sto provando xubuntu 11.10
<cristian_c> leo_,è obsoleto
<cristian_c> dsp
<jester-> kosta_: alsa c'è di serie, se hai messo roba da ppa facile che succeda
<jester-> kosta_: non sapendo cosa hai combinato è difficile risalire al problema
<leo_> si ma dato che lo ho installato su un pc non recente  e per quello che lo uso va bene
<leo_> la configurazione minima per ubuntu 11.10? ram processore ecc.
<jester-> lelamal_: xubuntu si accontenta di 256 mb di ram
<jester-> procesare che non sia un 286
<jester-> processore*
<leo_> su questo pc proc 2 ghz e 750 di ram
<jester-> leo_: che problemi hai
<leo_> pensavo non bastasse
<davide_> vado
<cristian_c> leo_, ma a cosa è relativo l'errore di dsp?
<kosta_> stavo provando a far funzionare un microfono per skype e seguivo delle guide prima ho provato a installere un programma (alsa e qualcosa non di serie) e mi ha rimosso quello che dici tu poi su un altra guida diceva di rimetere alsa-utyls o simile e questo e il risultato
<leo_> Provo a spiegarmi.....
<cristian_c> chissà quali guide, allora kosta_, hai installato pacchetti?
<leo_> Mi dedico anche al radioascolto sulle HF e mi piace decodificare satelliti meteo ecc........
<Guest76216> ho fatto un casino con Unity, adesso non riesco più ad entrare con 'Ubuntu' ma solo con 'Ubuntu 2d'. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<leo_> per questo uso gMFSK e quando lo lancio mi dà l'errore che ho detto
<kosta_> vorrei una mano per accendere internet da terminale e poi i pachetti che devo installare per far funzionare x e l'interfaccia graffica . si alsa mixer gtk se non sbaglio e poi l'ho rimosso per mettere alsautils
<cristian_c> leo_, sono certo che il programma è vecchio
<cristian_c> leo_, e lui usa ancora oss
<cristian_c> come server audio
<cristian_c> siccome dalla 11.10 hanno rimosso il pacchetto alsa.oss...
<cristian_c> *alsa-oss
<cristian_c> kosta_, ethernet?
<kosta_> una internetkey della tim usb serve il modello?
<cristian_c> kosta_, è più difficile con il modem a banda larga
<cristian_c> da terminale intendo (per me)
<cristian_c> aspetta
<Guest76216> qualcuno può darmi una mano con unity e ubuntu 11.10 ?
<kosta_> ora sono su windows xp sempre sullo stesso pc e internet
<leo_> Ok! grazie . Comunque ora chiudo e installo ubuntu 11,10 su un altro HD
<cristian_c> Guest76216, cosa hai fatto?
<leo_> comunque Xubuntu non mi dispiace per niente!
<Guest76216> cristian_c, per sbaglio ho disattivato unity con compconfig  e adesso non riesco più a rimettere le cose apposto.
<cristian_c> kosta_, sto cercando
<Guest76216> *compizconfig
<leo_> Un ultima domanda. Ubuntu 11,10 può andare su portatile
<greenrabbit> Guest76216, cancella la cartella .compiz che hai nela home
<kosta_> da etrminale diceva che e eth0
<cristian_c> kosta_, non può essere
<cristian_c> leo_, certo!
<cristian_c> kosta_, semmai è ppp0
<Guest76216> greenrabbit, il problema adesso è che non riesco ad accedere! praticamente nel cambio sessione mi da la possibilità di scegliere gnome gnome classico gnome senza effetti ubuntu ed ubuntu 2d. Adesso non mi fa accedere a niente meno che ubuntu 2d. come faccio?
<Guest76216> greenrabbit, se cancello la cartella essendo in ubuntu 2d risolvo ugualmente il problema in ubuntu? non mi è tanto chiara la cosa ...
<cristian_c> kosta_, è una rogna perché devieditare a mano /etc/wdial.conf
<cristian_c> *devi editare
<greenrabbit> Guest76216, un attimo tel :)
<cristian_c> Guest76216, esatto
<Guest76216> cristian_c,  elimando la cartella praticamente elimino il programma? è un po' per capire
<kosta_> una guida ce l'hai da consigliarmi perfavore
<leo_> Ciao a tutti. A piu tardi con Ub 11.10 montato
<Guest76216> cristian_c,  la cartella si chiama .compiz-1  la elimino?
<cristian_c> Guest76216, non c'è .compiz?
<cristian_c> kosta_, non si possono postare guide esterne in questo canale
<Guest76216> cristian_c, no, c'è .compiz-1 e .config
<cristian_c> kosta_, ti rimando al wiki
<cristian_c> Guest76216, allora sposta .compiz-1 da un'altra parte
<kosta_> dimmi allora cosa devo cercare e di che distro qeusto puo dire vero?
<cristian_c> kosta_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wvdial
<cristian_c> Guest76216, tipo su pendrive
<Guest76216> cristian_c, uhm... è uguale se la butto nella partizione montata che ho di Windows?
<greenrabbit> eccomi
<greenrabbit> Guest76216, puoi anche rinominarla
<Guest76216> greenrabbit, la metto nei documenti e la rinomino.  ok?
<cristian_c> Guest76216, sì, nella partizione di win
<greenrabbit> Guest76216, non c'è bisogno di spostarla rinominala .compiz-1.backup
<cristian_c> Guest76216, poi puoi cancellare dalla home
<cristian_c> è uguale
<Guest76216> fatto.
<Guest76216> (l'ho messa in win) adesso?
<greenrabbit> Guest76216, ora riavvia
<Guest76216> ok. riavvio e torno
<vito__> (sono guest71216) non è cambiato niente :( entra in Ubuntu 2d e se faccio cambia sessione e provo ad entrare con Ubuntu rientra sempre con ubuntu2d
<greenrabbit> vito__, nella lista non c'è la scelta di ubuntu 3d?
<vito__> greenrabbit, no. se vuoi te la elenco
<greenrabbit> no vito__ ti credo
<cristian_c> vito__, ma unity è soltanto un plugin di compiz
<cristian_c> quindi ti basta riattivarlo da compiz
<cristian_c> ah, già sei su 2d
<vito__> greenrabbit, ahaha. Prima cmq glpiana mi ha dato un link che spiegava come resettare unity da terminale, l'ho fatto ma alla fine dava un sacco di errori e warn. non c'ho capito gran chè
<greenrabbit> vito__, che link?
<vito__> cristian_c, l'ho riattivato ma non cambia niente. per adesso è spuntata l'opzione ma non si è risolto niente perchè sono in 2d
<cristian_c> vito__, che succede di preciso?
<vito__> greenrabbit, eccolo:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/70866/how-to-reset-compiz-unity-to-defaults
<vito__> cristian_c, succede che non è quello che voglio, cioè le impostazioni sono diverse il launcher è diverso
<vito__> cristian_c,  in pratica posso usare tranquillamente il sistema ma credo che ho qualche restrizione, a livello tecnico, o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> vito__, nella schermata di login non c'è l'opzione quindi se ho capito bene
<greenrabbit> vito__,  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ è in tedesco ma dice che si può provare eliminando alcuni file
<vito__> cristian_c, quando accendo il pc non ho nessuna schermata di login, ma se intendi l'opzione ubuntu 3d no, non ce l'ho.
<greenrabbit> cd ~
<greenrabbit> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .compiz-1 .config/compiz-1 .config/dconf
<vito__> greenrabbit, scusa ma non capisco, devo eliminare tutte quelle cartelle?
<greenrabbit> a detta del wiki tedesco questo dovrebbe ripristinare unity
<jester-> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<jester-> !compizreset
<ubot-it> per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<greenrabbit> !jester-
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jester-'
<jester-> hhihihi
<vito__> l'ho già fatto, ma mi da errore alla fine, e non ho risolto niente. :(
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, cerco una mano per il plugin latex per gedit, non riesco a capire come fare un nuovo documento vuoto
<kosta_> grazie adesso proviamo
<igorditerni> Buona sera, come faccio a cancellare una cartella e il suo contenuto se essa appartiene al root?
<jester-> igorditerni:  sudo rm -r sticazz
<cristian_c> vito__, quindi non effettui l'accesso con nome utente e password
<cristian_c> thebestneo, non sapevo avesse il plugin per latex
<vito__> cristian_c,  no, và in automatico
<igorditerni> jester-: Non mi pare un comando serio... O quelli di Ubuntu si divertono con l'italiano oltre che con gli animali strani?
<cristian_c> vito__, però puoi ottenerlo
<jester-> igorditerni: sticass = nome della cartella
<cristian_c> la schermata di login
<vito__> adesso seguo la guida tedesca, cancello quelle cartelle e vediamo che succede.
<vito__> cristian_c, a cosa mi servirebbe?
<cristian_c> vito__, per scegliere la sessione
<igorditerni> jester-: Non c'è un modo per aprire un esplora risorse tramite root così che possa decidere di cancellare alcuni file invece che l'intera cartella?
<cristian_c> vito__, se non è il wiki, non seguirei guide esterne
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> igorditerni: gksu nautilus
<vito__> cristian_c, il mio problema non è scegliere, quello posso farlo, il problema è che non accede!
<igorditerni> jester-: Grazie, ora provo.
<cristian_c> vito__, quindi ripeto, l'opzione è presente nella schermata di login?
<cristian_c> igorditerni, io eviterei di pasticciare comunque con root, si evitano casini (scusa la paternale) :)
<vito__> cristian_c, forse non sono stato chiaro: posso scegliere tra 'gnome' 'gnome classico' 'gnome senza effetti' 'ubuntu' 'ubuntu 2d'. ma riesce ad entrare solo in ubutnu 2d
<cristian_c> vito__, ubuntu
<cristian_c> vito__, devi scegliere ubuntu
<cristian_c> coem opzione
<cristian_c> e ti torna il 3d
<igorditerni> cristian_c: Perché ripetete sempre le stesse cose? Magari sapendo a che mi serve...
<cristian_c> igorditerni, hai ragione però a volte facciamo bene a dirlo
<vito__> igorditerni, non ho capito cosa intendi.
<cristian_c> gli utenti tendono a distruggere il sistema XD
<vito__> cristian_c,  cmq vedi che il problema è che non riesce ad entrare!
<cristian_c> vito__, quindi l'opzione c'è. Che cosa succede di preciso quando la scegli?
<vito__> cristian_c, và in crash o qualcosa del genere e poi entra in ubuntu 2d
<cristian_c> vito__, mi serve qualcosa di più di 'qualcosa del genere'
<vito__> cristian_c, cmq vedi che questa cosa l'ho detta e spiegata più volte.
<cristian_c> quindi c'è un crash se ho capito bene
<igorditerni> Intendo che di solito a chiunque voglia privilegi di amministratore per far qualcosa gli dite sempre di evitare... Ma se uno lo chiede è perché probabilmente non può evitare, come nel mio caso. ;)
<igorditerni> Funziona, ora posso cancellare ciò che non mi serve, grazie dell'aiuto. :)
<vito__> cristian_c, delle volte sta tipo con una schermata nera per 5 min e quindi io spengo e lo faccio ripartire. altre volte entra invece in ubuntu 2d.
<cristian_c> diciamo che consigliamo di non cancellare cartelle di root, comunque si può fare tranquillamente :)
<vito__> giusto. xD
<cristian_c> vito__, messaggi a video
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> hai provato con no-quiet-splash
<vito__> cristian_c,  scusa ma non ti seguo...
<igorditerni> cristian_c: Eh, me le crea un programma con cui sto recuperando dei dati da un disco mezzo rotto... Di quei dati me ne serve solo qualcuno. :p
<cristian_c> *quiet-splash
<igorditerni> Buona serata a tutti, alla prossima.
<cristian_c> igorditerni, come ha detto jester-, gksu nautilus
<igorditerni> :)
<igorditerni> Fatto.
<igorditerni> Ciao.
<vito__> ciao buona serata
<cristian_c> vito__, se usi l'opzione quiet-splash riuscirai a leggere eventuali messaggi di errore
<vito__> cristian_c, e quindi mentre 'entra' scrivo quiet-splash ? come devo usarla?
<cristian_c> un secondo che vedo
<vito__> ok
<cristian_c> edita  /etc/defaults/grub
<cristian_c> comunque quello fa vedere gli errori prima della schermata di login, non dopo
<vito__> scusa, cosa significa?
<cristian_c> vito__, come fai a sapere che ti carica il 2d?
<cristian_c> se tipo scegli il 3d al login?
<vito__> cristian_c, in primo luogo perchè lo riconosco e poi perchè quando vado nella schermata login vedo che era su ubuntu 2d
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> è vero
<vito__> ti ho già spiegato cosa succede se lo faccio, tra l'altro lo fa anche con le altre opzioni
<cristian_c> vito__, dovresti guardare qualche log
<cristian_c> tipo access.log
<vito__> (mi sembra di averle provate tutte)
<cristian_c> anche questa?
<vito__> cristian_c, anche questa cosa?
<cristian_c> controllare il log?
<cristian_c> senza ?
<cristian_c> *senza '?'
<vito__> no, non l'ho fatto. come si fa?
<greenrabbit> vito__, io la butto li perchè non provi a crearti un altro utente per vedere se il problema risiede nella tua home
<cristian_c> vito__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LogDiSistema
<vito__> un attimo che controllo
<Guest54910> greenrabbit, (sono vito__ -.- ) il problema è nella mia home.
<Guest54910> cristian_c, ho guardato il file boot, ed è tutto ok. cosa dovrei cercare di preciso secondo te?
<cristian_c> Guest54910, il wiki è out in questo momento, non posso aprire la pagina
<cristian_c> Guest54910, trovato
<cristian_c> Guest54910, Posizione: /var/log/faillog
<Guest54910> cristian_c, ok, scusa per adesso soltanto una cosa, mi potresti dare una mano nel registrare il nick per favore?
<cristian_c> Guest54910, c'è una pagina apposta, te la trovo
<jester-> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> comunque controlla il faillog
<cristian_c> l'ha trovato jester-
<Guest54910> gentilissimo.
<Guest54910> cristian_c, mi dice che è un file binario, e aprendolo è un casino. come devo controllarlo?
<cristian_c> Guest54910, digitando faillog
<greenrabbit> Guest54910, se il problema è nella tua home fai come dicono i tedeschi
<Guest54910> cristian_c, o.O non succede niente se lo digito nel terminale
<pdor> ciao ho provato a usare grsync ma alla fine le directory che cerco di sincronizzare non sono uguali e se faccio ripartire la sincronizzazione torna a sovrascrivere tutto, cosa devo abilitare?
<Guest54910> cristian_c,  tu che ne dici della soluzione di greenrabbit ?
<cristian_c> Guest54910, non ho visto il wiki tedesco
<cristian_c> e non lo capierei XD
<cristian_c> *capirei
<pdor> c'e' una stanza dove si parla di applicativi gtk?
<Guest54910> cristian_c, non sembra male, ma ci vorrebbe la benedizione di jester-
<greenrabbit> Guest54910, uno di quei file ha qlcosa che non va puoi provare a rinominarli invece di cancellarli
<iveee> ciao ragazzi, sono su una pagina e devo installare BARRY, un programma per sincronzzare con il black Berry..solo che non so quale dei 3 file pigliare :(
<iveee> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/barry
<Guest54910> greenrabbit, e tu consigli di farlo ad uno ad uno? ma le combinazioni sarebbero un casino, oddio!
<greenrabbit> Guest54910, io li rinominerei tutti
<Guest54910> greenrabbit, ora provo.
<glpiana> !info barry
<ubot-it> Package barry does not exist in oneiric
<greenrabbit> se funziona dopo li cancellerei perchè quei file contengono solo le impostazioni di gnome e se li cancelli al momento di far partire gnome li ricrea
<jester-> iveee: suss apt-get install barry-util
<glpiana> !info barry lucid
<ubot-it> Package barry does not exist in lucid
<jester-> !info barry-util
<ubot-it> barry-util (source: barry): Command line utilities for working with the RIM BlackBerry Handheld. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 135 kB, installed size 548 kB
<iveee> ho scaricato il file piui capiente
<jester-> da riga di comando pare
<iveee> sembra però un'archivio
<jester-> iveee: il link che hai incollato era per i sorgenti
<iveee> è un file .gz ..
<Guest54910> per adesso vado. grazie tante a tutti
<jester-> devi scaricare il deb non il sorgente, ma usi ancora lucid?
<iveee> jester: eh si, perchè il comando non funziona ( sudo add-apt-repository ppa:doctormo/barry-snapshot )
<iveee> jester: il mio livello con ubuntu è un po inferiore ehhe non so cosa sia un deb e nemmeno lucid
<jester-> iveee: lucid è un po vecchiotta non penso ci siano ppa
<jester-> iveee: lsb_release -r cosa risponde
<iveee> ho ubuntu 10.04 LS se puo servire
<iveee> ora guardo
<cristian_c> Guest54910, non ritorna il prompt
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ok, ciao
<glpiana> !info barry-util lucid
<cristian_c> (non avevo letto)
<ubot-it> barry-util (source: barry): Command line utilities for working with the RIM BlackBerry Handheld. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 133 kB, installed size 500 kB
<iveee> jester> si ho la 10.04
<glpiana> iveee, il pacco è nei repository di lucid, che senso ha prendere il tar.gz e compilarlo?
<jester-> iveee: c'è barry utils ma è da riga di comando pare
<iveee> sul forum di ubuntu mi hanno mandato a quel link li
<iveee> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,513349.msg4007633.html#msg4007633
<jester-> quel link è il sorgente
<jester-> lasasta il forum
<iveee> ah :D va bene
<iveee> LOL
<iveee> il succo è che io vorrei installare il programma BARRY, tutte le pages che trovo mi mettono questo comando (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:doctormo/barry-snapshot) che però non funziona piu
<greenrabbit> iveee, doctormo non lo sviluppa più da parecchio per questo non trovi niente :)
<glpiana> iveee, apri un gestore di pacchetti, synaptic o sftware center che sia non importa, e cerca barry-util
<jester-> iveee: sudo apt-get install barry-util barrybackup-gui
<glpiana> e poi installalo. non sei su windows che devi cercare i pacchetti nell'rto o nel prato
<jester-> iveee: non c'è altro
<iveee> grazie Jester sta scaricando
<iveee> jester ora dove lo dovrei vdere il programma?
<iveee> o semplicemente attacco il blackberry per vedere se va?
<jester-> iveee: cerca nei menu
<iveee> eh no, sotto Applications non c'è
<jester-> iveee: ceraca barrybackuo
<jester-> backup
<pdor> nessuno mi sa dire se c'e' una stanza per le applicazioni?
<iveee> jester ora guardo nel software manager
<iveee> perche dentro applications non c'è
<iveee> ah si, nel softwaremanager me lo segna come installato
<iveee> c'è lo spunto
<jester-> iveee: sudo apt-get install barry-util barrybackup-gui   fatto?
<shadow_> salve!volevo sapere se esiste un progamma tipo DAEMON TOOLS!grazie
<iveee> jester> se è il comando che mi hai dato prima si :)
<jester-> iveee: esci e rientra da gnome e riconrolla i menu
<iveee> faccio un Log Out?
<iveee> o un restart ?
<jester-> termina sessione
<iveee> ce l'ho in inglese
<iveee> sarà log out
<iveee> jester
<iveee> no non c+Ã¥
<iveee> non c'è
<iveee> però
<FloodBotIt1> iveee: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<iveee> se attacco il berry
<iveee> mi appare una scrittina sotto
<iveee> jester> dicevo, non trovo il programma tra le applicazioni , però quando attacco il berry mi apparre una scrittina
<jester-> iveee: scrivi barrybackup e batti due volte tab
<jester-> poi metti il nome giusto e dai enter
<iveee> qua ?
<jester-> nel terminale
<iveee> terminale?
<iveee> è usito si :)
<iveee> ok
<iveee>  mi fa solo un backup, io volevo sincronizzazione con calendaro etc :) ma va bene, senti, Jester> posso usare wine per queste cose?
<jester-> iveee: in gente con linux non sincronizzi una cippa, se non hai più winzoz installalo in virtulabox e fai col suo driver
<iveee> virtualbox = wine ?
<iveee> funzionerà la usb ?
<iveee> ora scappo, grazie cmq ! :)
<thebestneo> cerco una mano per il plugin latex per gedit, non riesco a capire come fare un nuovo documento vuoto
<cristian_c> thebestneo, c'è un pulsante chiamato 'New Latex'
<thebestneo> scusate, sempre alle prese con latex su gedit, io creo un nuovo file, ma me lo riempe con 2000 righe di cose un po' strane
<igorditerni> Rieccomi.
<frezli> non riesco a far funzionare i giochi con wine e scheda video intel mentre con nvidia funzionano , cosa manca ai driver free intel per far funzionare i giochi con wine ??? grazie
<igorditerni> Sono entrato come root nel nautilus, ho cancellato qualche GB di file recuperati e che non erano tra quelli di mio interesse eppure lo spazio libero su disco non è diminuito e nel cestino non si vede alcun file.
<igorditerni> Come mai?
<igorditerni> Come faccio ad eliminarli veramente?
<jester-> igorditerni: svuota il cestino
<igorditerni> jester-: Non appare nulla nel cestino.
<igorditerni> E da root non me lo fa aprire
<jester-> igorditerni: da nautilus di root
<jester-> o vai in /root/.local/trash
<igorditerni> jester-: in /root/.local/trash non c'è ma l'ho trovato in /root/.local/share/trash/files
<jester-> eh una volta tanto fai giusto
<igorditerni> jester-: Ma se provo a cancellare un file me lo ricrea aggiungendo un numero al nome.
<jester-> svuota le due cartelle
<pdor> c'e' una procedura che mi chiede di aggiugere questo nei reèository
<pdor> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freefilesync/ffs/ubuntu VOSTRA-VERSIONE-UBUNTU main
<pdor> mi pare di aver capito che' e'ì male o e' male solo se la aggiungo male?
<jester-> pdor: non si assiste su roba non da repo
<pdor> e dove posso andare?
<jester-> speciaemte per ppa sminchiatori
<Siphion> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<esulu> ciao jester-
<pdor> sdminchiatore tua nonna scusa
<jester-> cià esulu
<Ab3L> !chat pdor
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat pdor'
<esulu> senti me devo collegarmi condividendo desktop di una macchina windows
<Ab3L> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> pdor: ppa sono una delle principali cause di problemi
<esulu> jester-: cje tool mi consigli di usare
<pdor> e soluzioni
<jester-> esulu: circa?
<pdor> ma che e' ppa?
<esulu> intedevi circa?
<jester->  <esulu> jester-: cje tool mi consigli di usare
<esulu> per collegarmi ad una macchina windows , condividere desktop intendo?
<Ab3L> esulu: già provato logmein? altrimenti tightvnc su windows come server e un client vnc in linux.
<esulu> Ab3L: adesso ci provo
<esulu> grazie
<igorditerni> jester-: Non va, non cancella nulla...
<igorditerni> Ed ora tende anche a bloccarsi.
<jester-> igorditerni: sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/trash/*
<igorditerni> jester-: rm: impossibile rimuovere "/root/.local/share/trash/*": File o directory non esistente
<leo__> sera
<igorditerni> jester-: Eppure esiste.
<filo1234> igorditerni: non può esistere scritto così
<filo1234> Trash è maiuscolo
<igorditerni> Ah...
<igorditerni> filo1234: rm: impossibile rimuovere "/root/.local/share/Trash/*": File o directory non esistente
<filo1234> igorditerni: ma sei sicuro che ci sia?
<filo1234> ls /root/.local/share
<filo1234> secondo me hai le visioni lol
<igorditerni> filo1234: ls: impossibile accedere a /root/.local/share: Permesso negato
<filo1234> igorditerni: sudo -s && ls /root/.local/share/
<jester-> madu
<jester-> filo1234: speriamo non faccia così con la cicciabaffa
<filo1234> igorditerni: eppure sono diversi anni che frequenti il chan
<igorditerni> filo1234: Non succede nulla.
<igorditerni> filo1234: Mi ha chiesto la password e non ha fatto altro.
<igorditerni> filo1234: Che intendi per frequentare? Passo sì e no una volta l'anno se mi capita qualche disastro...
<filo1234> igorditerni: vuol dire che non c'è la Trash sotto /root
<filo1234> igorditerni: nel senso che sono anni che che usi ubuntu credo, e ancora siamo a ls
<jester-> filo1234: o ha os antiquato e .Trash sta nella hoome
<igorditerni> filo1234: Eppure se vado graficamente la vedo ed i file che ho cancellato pesavano alcuni giga ma nessuno spazio s'è liberato su disco.
<jester-> igorditerni: sudo ls /root/Trash
<igorditerni> filo1234: Non so cosa sia ls
<filo1234> igorditerni: vai graficamente come scusa?
<filo1234> igorditerni: starai guardando nella tua /home
<igorditerni> filo1234: gksu nautilus
<filo1234> igorditerni: sudo find / -type d -name 'Trash'
<shadow_> salve!vorrei se qualcuno mi consigliasse un emulatore per ps2 xm ubuntu 11.10
<igorditerni> filo1234: Sta cercando... Ha trovato finora /home/igorchco/.config/Screenlets/Trash /home/igorchco/.local/share/Trash /root/.local/share/Trash
<filo1234> be allora c'è
<jester-> /root/.local/share/Trash
<filo1234> igorditerni: allora sei ubriaco tu
<igorditerni> O_o
<filo1234> igorditerni: e comunque se si li con gksudo nautilus scusa...cancella da li no?
<jester-> o pia pè u culo
<igorditerni> filo1234: L'ho detto prima, non li cancella... Spariscono e poi li ricrea aggiungendo un numero.
<jester-> balle
<filo1234> igorditerni: uhm avevo gia sentito una cosa del genere
<filo1234> igorditerni: prova a afre un riavvio intanto
<igorditerni> ok
<igorditerni> A tra poco.
<igorditerni> filo1234: Sono rientrato graficamente nel Trash e provando a cancellare la cartella recup_dir.2.7 me la ha trasformata in cartella recup_dir.2.2.7
<igorditerni> filo1234: Sto notando ora che sul terminale con cui ho aperto il nautilus mi da un errore.
<jester-> igorditerni: cancella lle due cartelle in Trash
<jester-> prima la file
<igorditerni> jester-: Mi dice Impossibile spostare il file nel cestino: eliminarlo immediatamente?
<jester-> si
<igorditerni> jester-: Pare stavolta abbia funzionato, ora ho 10 GB di spazio in più liberi! :D
<jester-> ma va
<igorditerni> jester-: Grazie mille, anche se sarebbe bello te la smettessi di sfottere... ;)
<igorditerni> filo1234: E grazie anche a te. :)
<jester-> igorditerni: impostazioni di nautilus da gksudo, aggiungi comando elimina
<jester-> igorditerni: sei ombroso? sai che pazienza averti in chan?
<igorditerni> jester-: Come lo aggiungo il comando elimina?
<jester-> igorditerni: menú modifica-->impostazioni
<jester-> nel secondo tab
<igorditerni> jester-: Considerato le rare volte che vengo potresti anche sopportare un disgraziato invece di sfottere... Pensa i canali in cui sto ogni santo giorno. :p
<igorditerni> Non c'è Impostazioni.
<jester-> menú modifica cosa vedi
<igorditerni> Preferenze?
<igorditerni> Sfondi e simboli?
<jester-> ultima voce in basso
<igorditerni> Ok, preferenze.
<jester-> eh
<igorditerni> Comportamento-->Includi un comendo "Elimina" che scavalchi il cestino... Giusto?
<jester-> eh
<igorditerni> Fatto.
<igorditerni> Grazie di nuovo. :)
<jester-> così la prossima volta aggiri subito il probmea
<igorditerni> Spero non ci sia una prossima volta. :D
<igorditerni> Alla prossima (lontanissima) volta. :)
<igorditerni> Ciao.
<crevolante> salve a tutti
<leo__> notte
<pdor> scusate il mio dula core viene sfruttato da linux anche se ho installato il 32 bit?
<pdor> dual
<greenrabbit> si pdor
<pdor> grazie.) sollevato
<greenrabbit> ovviamente se il processare è a 64 bit potresti sfruttarlo meglio con ubuntu a 64 bit
<simone> ciao a tutti, potete darmi un pochino di aiuto?
<Simone> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Simone
<ubot-it> Simone: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Simone> ok, allora ho installato da poco ubuntu, ma mi sono accorto di aver lasciato dei documenti su windows ...c'è un modo per riprenderli o sono persi per sempre?
<jester-> Simone: winzoz è ancora installato o formattato
<Simone> si, ma come faccio a raggiungerlo?
<jester-> Simone: installando ubuntu dovrebbe averti fatto il dual boot e quindi lo puoi avviare
<jester-> non ti compare nel menu di avvio?
<MoDDoM> buonasera!
<jester-> sempre se ubuntu hai installato e non tipo mint
<Simone> ehm..no, dove dovrebbe apparire?
<Simone> no no ubuntu, l'ho preso dal sito italiano
<jester-> Simone: la boot dovrebbe comparirti un menu
<MoDDoM> chi può aiutarmi con un problema di avvio ubuntu desktop
<MoDDoM> ?
<jester-> Simone: apri un terminale , incolla questocomando
<jester-> Simone: sudo fdisk -l   incolla la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Simone
<ubot-it> Simone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> !dettagli | MoDDoM
<ubot-it> MoDDoM: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<MoDDoM> bene.. ho appena installato ubuntu 11.10 64bit sul mio Fujitsu LH531 senza problemi, solo che il boot non funziona.. Nel senso, non fa proprio nulla! Come se non ci fosse installato nulla sull'HD .. ne output di errori ne di caricamento
<jester-> MoDDoM: prova da modalità ripristino a vedere se arriva al menu
<jester-> MoDDoM: se non vedi il menu grub al boot tieni premuto shift
<MoDDoM> è partito, ma non so come ho fatto.. ho provato a riavviare e mi si blocca al menu di boot, ma non di GRUB, ma del bios
<jester-> MoDDoM: se è una questione di bios ubuntu non centra
<MoDDoM> eh.. cmq ho capito : mi basta selezionare l'HD dal menu di boot e premere esc subito dopo.. così parte :|
<jester-> MoDDoM: hai più di un hd?
<jester-> MoDDoM: l'installer mette grub sul primo hd, salvo diversa indicazione, e quello deve partire
<MoDDoM> no, solo uno .. ma grub non parte proprio.. o almeno il mio pc non lo trova..
<jester-> MoDDoM: allora cosa selezioni dal menu di boot
<jester-> se non hai pacificato nel bios l'hd parte al boot
<MoDDoM> nonostante sia comporta la voce ubuntu (che non fa nulla) devo selezionare l'hd.. il bios è originale, e non ho toccato nulla.. per ora
<jester-> MoDDoM: hai ancora winzoz?
<MoDDoM> no, gli ho detto di usare tutto l'hd, cancellando le vecchie partizioni.. dici ke avrei dovuto fare un Low-level-format??
<vit_o> buona sera a tutti
<vit_o> ho un problema con Unity, qualcuno può aiutarmi? (questo pomeriggio ho parlato con qualcuno ma ancora non ho risolto :( )
<jester-> MoDDoM: quindi avendo solo linux non ti fa vedere il menu grub, mentre boot a devi tenere premuto shift
<jester-> vit_o: descrivi il problema
<jester-> MoDDoM: quindi usa il ripristino e ricoveri che sia
<MoDDoM> no aspe.. non ho capito .. io fatto è che lui prova a far partire pure da hd, ma poi mi si presenta il boot menu della fujitsu (quello dove scegli o cd, o hd o rete per intenderci)
<MoDDoM> di grub nemmeno l'ombra
<vit_o> jester-, ho cambiato un impostazione con compizconfig e praticamente ho tolto unity. adesso il problema è che non riesco ad accedere ad ubuntu 3d, ma entra soltanto in ubuntu 2d
<jester-> MoDDoM: ma ai installato su hd interno del pc o su un estero usb
<vit_o> il problema comunque è solo nella mia home, perchè se provo con la sessione ospite è tutto apposto.
<jester-> !compizreset | vit_o
<ubot-it> vit_o: per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<jester-> !unityreset | vit_o
<ubot-it> vit_o: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<jester-> vit_o: esegui entrambi i comandi
<vit_o> jester-, l'ho già fatto. alla fine mi da errore e warn e cmq non ho risolto.
<vit_o> jester-, intendi in sequenza scusa?
<MoDDoM> su quello interno.. beh.. potrei provare a reinstallare grub
<jester-> !gnomereset | vit_o
<ubot-it> vit_o: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> vit_o: poi riesgui i primi due comandi
<vit_o> jester-,  le ho spostate in un altra cartella, è uguale?
<jester-> vit_o: cosa
<jester-> vit_o: cancellale e basta
<jester-> e pure la .compiz1
<vit_o> jester-,  al posto di rinominarle le ho spostate quelle cartelle. me l'hanno consigliato questo pomeriggio.
<vit_o> jester-,  devo eliminarle o và bene così?
<jester-> vit_o: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa ripsponde
<jester-> vit_o: cancellale
<jester-> poi unity --reset  termina sessione e rientri
<vit_o> jester-,  Uso: grep [OPZIONE]... MODELLO [FILE]...
<vit_o> jester-, ok. lo faccio e rientro.
<jester-> vit_o: ???
<jester-> grep di cosa
<vit_o> jester-, scusa ho sbagliato la riga
<vit_o> jester-, dice yes
<jester-> vit_o: rm -r .config .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd
<vit_o> jester-,  non sono più nella directory, le elimino manualmente io?
<MoDDoM> beh grazie ragazzi.. almeno ora parte :)
<MoDDoM> vedo di risolvere da solo
<MoDDoM> notte! :D
<jester-> sicuro che non ci son?
<vit_o> jester-, le ho spostate io, te l'ho detto prima, ricordi? xD
<jester-> vit_o: quando le tai spostate
<jester-> le hai*
<vit_o> jester-, tipo mezzora fa, prima di entrare
<jester-> vit_o: le tai ricreate quindi dai quel comando o se vai per i cavoli tuoi non chiedere
<vit_o> jester-, ho riavviato e tutto. ma non ho mandato le due righe per resettare unity.
<vit_o> jester-,  alcuni prima mi avevano detto che bastava spostarle quindi le ho spostate, ma se tu mi dici di cancellarle le cancello, sto seguendo te, è solo che non sono più in quel percorso
<vit_o> cancello le cartelle, mando i comandi riavvio e torno.
<phonix88> salve! vorrei chiedervi un'info: ho un 12.04 installato e mi piacerebbe provare il backend Broadway ma su internet nn ho trovato guide/testimonianze di gente  che ci è riuscita.  è perchè la funzione nn è attiva o perchè nn è abbbastanza maturo da funzionare? qualche uno è riuscito ad usarlo?
<jester-> phonix88:  che sarebbe?
<phonix88> un' "estensione" delle nuove gtk 3 che permette di usare le applicazioni scritte in gtk attraverso il web.
<phonix88> in pratica traduce le applicazioni ih html5
<jester-> phonix88: non penso ci sia nei repo, quindi devi recuperate un deb se esiste
<phonix88> si si, è normale: è integrato nel codice delle gtk. solo che nn so se è attivo e se è attivo come si fa ad usarlo
<jester-> phonix88: onestamente non so
<jester-> so che google fa prove di flash in html5 ma è ancora molto acerbo
<jester-> su youtube
<phonix88> teoricamente lanciano un'applicazione con il suffisso ""--enable-x11-backend --enable-broadway-backend" dovrebbe funz, ma nn funz....
<vit_o> jester-, ho fatto ma non và. C'è un problema nel reset, non se sia normale, ma alla fine mi da errore e spuntano cose strane
<vit_o> qualcuno ha idea di come si potrebbe risolvere il problema?
<vit_o> ho un problema nel reset di Unity, mi da diversi errori strani, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Cristian> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-15
<nelchael81> weeeeeeeeeee
<azmodeus> sera... c'è nessuno?
<ptux> salve a tutti
<ptux> sto cercando di installare openbox sulla ubuntu 11.10.
<ptux> tutto bene, ma quando provo a cambiare lightdm con slim trovo che 1. continuano i puntini animati della fase di caricamento ed effettuando il login ho un nautilus funzionante solo a metà.
<azmodeus> e non riesci?
<ptux> in pratica non mi carica openbox, ma solo nautilus e senza menù.
<azmodeus> hmmm... io mi tolsi lo sfizio solo una volta, per il semplice gusto di installarcela... ma non ho mai frugato! =(
<azmodeus> tu hai idea invece di come diavolo faccio a installare driver proprietari se jockey mi dice che non ho i permessi???
<ptux> jockey ti dovrebbe chiedere la password di superutente.
<azmodeus> ma non me la chiede, quello è il problema...
<azmodeus> semplicemente mi dice che non ho le autorizzazioni...
<azmodeus> quindi ho pensato che in qualche modo dovrei poter riuscire a lanciarlo da terminale, una volta loggato il super utente
<azmodeus> cioè, l'utente root
<ptux> se hai un utente sudo dovrebbe essere sufficiente avviare jockey anche senza terminale..
<azmodeus> boh, alla fine sono riuscito a improvvisarmi e ad avviarlo da terminale! =)
<azmodeus> non sono molto pratico ancora di linux... <.< ci smanetto solamente un po', e poco a dire il vero.. ma spesso mi vien voglia di lanciare tutto fuori dalla finestra perchè ho il portatile più sfigato della storia... =) incompatibilità eclatante...
<ptux> mmh.. strano.
<azmodeus> pensa che per far funzionare la wireless su un'interfaccia kde devo per forza installare il desktop su una distro che monti o gnome o xfce sennò di default il sistema si avvia con la wifi spenta e non posso accenderla perché non viene riconosciuto l'hw di accensione
<azmodeus> e lo stesso scherzo me lo ha fatto anche con arch-bang l'ultima volta... ora, crunchbang mi pare che invece funzionasse decentemente... bah... devo buttarlo sto pc... :D
<ptux> mmh.. non ha molto senso: kde e gnome sono solo dei gestori grafici.
<ptux> non è che devi agire sulla configurazione della rete?
<azmodeus> si lo so, non ha molto senso...
<azmodeus> però se non sbaglio il problema sta nei gestori delle periferiche... tipo... uhmmm... ubuntu usa un software diverso da quello che usa kubuntu, no?
<ptux> credo che le differenze tra le due siano minime. al massimo è diverso il tool grafico, ma non molto di più...
<azmodeus> non so... so solo che questo hp è rinomato per i suoi problemi con le distribuzioni linux... :D
<azmodeus> riavvio richiesto... torno subito!= )
<ptux> k
<azmodeus> ecco, almeno ora funziona la regolazione della luminosità! XD
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il bluetooth
<fleurtherock> cerco di inviare le suonerie da pc a android ma non lo fa
<fleurtherock> vab bè
<Cristian> ola
<ptux> bon, io vado. buonanotte.
<Guest28083> buongiorno a tutti. ho ubuntu 10.10 spero sia supportato. il pc già dall'avvio utilizza molta memoria e progressivamente (anche senza nessuna attività da parte mia) ne aumenta sempre più l'utilizzo fino ad essere sempre a quasi il 100% di uso. come posso farlo sforzare meno? grazie
<enzotib> Guest28083: sarebbe interessante vedere l'output di top -bn1 (su pastebin)
<enzotib> uhm
<Cristian> giorno
<Cristian> giorno
<Cristian> glpiana, giorno
<glpiana> ola
<glpiana> ciao Cristian
<Cristian> come va tutto bene e
<glpiana> !chat | Cristian :)
<ubot-it> Cristian :): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<_Best_> Buooooooooooongiorno!
<fasos> buongiorno a tutto il canale
<fasos> avrei un richiesta di aiuto da fare
<glpiana> !aiuto | fasos
<ubot-it> fasos: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fasos> come posso e qual'è il programma per importare i contatti dal mio cell android su lubuntu?
<glpiana> fasos, di solito questi programmi stanno in un cd insieme al cellulare. e nel mio caso girano su windows, non su ubuntu
<enzotib> fasos, io ho un android e sincronizza tranquillamente i contatti con un account gmail, senza necessità di software particolare
<fasos> non vorrei mettere su gmail i miei contatti ma sul pc in locale
<fasos> tipo un progr. come outlook che mi importa tutti i contatti dal cell.
<fasos> solo sotto lubuntu
<glpiana> fasos, una domanda: cosa te ne fai sul pc dei contatti che hai su android?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<fasos> beh li conservo caso mai dovessi cambiare cell.
<fasos> cmq come copia di backup
<glpiana> ah ecco
<OverMe> fasos, li risincronizzi con l'account di google, non serve la copia locale
<fasos> ancora ma su google non siamo in locale!!
<_Pixel_> fasos, da Google è possibile esportare i contatti
<Odo> Giorno
<fasos> hnm ... grazie a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<skricciolo1981> Ola
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho messo i miei file mp3 sul telefonino e fino a qui nessun problema, adesso voglio capire come fare ad assegnargli un'immagine, alcuni ce l'hanno già, ma non riesco a capire da dove la prendono
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, se è dentro il file stesso, puoi usare easytag per aggiungerla (o toglierla, o semplicemente vedere se c'è)
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: provo subito, grazie
<pac> Buongiorno mi hanno consigliato d'installare questo Restricted extras
<pac> ma mi da questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/884556/
<pac> sbaglio?
<glpiana> pac, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pac> glpiana: grazie!!!
<pac> ora passo al secondo passaggio
<pac> per Medibuntu faccio la stessa cosa?
<glpiana> pac, se proprio ti serve medibuntu fallo. ma in linea di massima puoi evitare di abilitare quel repository
<glpiana> pac, per la lettura dei dvd install il pacchetto libdvdread4
<glpiana> pac, dopodichè dai il comando: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<pac> glpiana: non è per la lettura dei dvd, veramente non so a cosa serve sto seguendo una guida per utlizzare ubuntu per fare musica
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/884561/
<pac> glpiana: quindi va bene sudo apt-get install Medibuntu
<glpiana> pac, non ti serve medibuntu
<glpiana> pac, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Rosegarden
<glpiana> pac, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack
<glpiana> pac, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ardour
<pac> glpiana: non capisco più niente e quella guida?
<glpiana> pac, leggile tutte e tre. quella che hai postato più che una guida mi sembra un bignami molto scarno
<pac> glpiana: i primi due ce li ho installo il terzo allora
<pac> glpiana: ok
<Guest96793> vado
<Giuvanni> salve a tutti gli utenti di UBUNTU ... avrei bisogno di una mano.... la mia versione 10.04 non monta le periferiche usb ma queste periferiche vengono lette perfettamente da gparted...
<Giuvanni> come posso fare per farle montare automaticamente senza andare a mettere mano sul terminale ogni qualvolta le debbo fare montare?
<enzotib> Giuvanni, hai installato cose strane tipo pmount o usbmount?
<Giuvanni> no
<Giuvanni> enzotib: no
<enzotib> Giuvanni, dpkg -l | grep mount
<enzotib> !pastebin | Giuvanni
<ubot-it> Giuvanni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giuvanni> enzotib: ii  mount                                2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.04.2                         Tools for mounting and manipulating filesyst ii  mountall                             2.15.3                                          filesystem mounting tool
<Giuvanni> scs ma non avevo letto l' altro mess
<enzotib> Giuvanni, inserisci una periferica, poi dài il comando dmsg | tail -50 e metti su pastebin
<Giuvanni> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/884669/
<enzotib> Giuvanni, e poi volevo chiederti, usi ubuntu normale, o variazioni tipo xubuntu, kubuntu o ambienti desktop strani?
<Giuvanni> enzotib: no no ubuntu normL
<enzotib> Giuvanni, scusa, era dmesg
<Giuvanni> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/884672/
<enzotib> Giuvanni, che problema hai con la LAN?
<Giuvanni> NESSUNO solo problema che nn legge usb
<Giuvanni> pero con gparted mi dice che la periferica è inserita
<Giuvanni> enzotib:
<enzotib> Giuvanni, quell'output che mi hai mostrato non mi sembra normale, parla solo della scheda di rete e non c'è traccia dell'inserimento di una periferica
<Giuvanni> enzotib:
<Giuvanni> enzotib: e quindi cosa posso fare
<enzotib> Giuvanni, prova a togliere e poi inserire di nuovo una USB e rifare dmesg | tail -50
<Giuvanni> ok
<pac> ciao a tutti abbandono un poco le difficoltà sul fisso per riprendere i problemi del tablet pc grazie ad utente ora riconsosce i pulsanti per la rotazione dello schermo ma non ancora la rotazione della penna suggerimenti?
<pac> e della durata della batteria che si è praticamente ridotta a 2 ore (4 con windows) ci sono soluzioni?
<mizusan> ciao, ho problema con bittorrent nella virtual machine, ubuntu 10.10
<mizusan> utilizzo virtual box, non mi diventa verde l'icona di bittorrent, ma il firewall di xp è disabilitato, e in ubuntu uso firestarter
<Cristian> olaz
<virunga> mizusan, qualche giorno fa è uscito la nuova versione di virtualbox, prova ad aggiornare
<virunga> Ciao Cristian
<Cristian> virunga, ciao
<virunga> mizusan, non credo che risolva il problema però..
<mizusan> virunga, ora provo. non capisco che problema c'è alle porte, sono aperte. forse sbaglio qualcosa...
<virunga> mizusan, forse è l'ISP?
<glpiana> !chat | mizusan
<ubot-it> mizusan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> è possibile che una periferica audio vada in conflitto con una stampante. Sul pc fisso non funziona ne l'uno ne l'altra!
<greenrabbit> cio pac
<greenrabbit> *ciao
<pac> greenrabbit: ciao sono in pausa per 30 minuti e ho scoperto qualcosa che potrebbe essere interessante
<pac> greenrabbit: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/board,9.0.html
<greenrabbit> idem pac
<greenrabbit> pac cosa devo guardare?
<pac> greenrabbit: l'ultimo post in fondo
<pac> greenrabbit: sto cercando di risolvere oltre alla stampante anche il problema della scheda audio ed è saltato fuori questo
<greenrabbit> pac desktop mouse a scatti?
<pac> greenrabbit: cavoli no non è il link giusto però quello che ho descritto forse può bastare
<greenrabbit> pac guarda qui http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html
<enzotib> mizusan, se usi NAT su vbox (che è il default) è normale che non puoi accettare connessioni in entrata
<greenrabbit> alla fine utilizza come device uri usb://Brother/(your printer's model name)
<greenrabbit> tu metti usb://Brother/DCP-8025D
<pac> greenrabbit: metto da parte il link  la mia domanda è può la scheda audio andare in conflitto con la stampante
<greenrabbit> pac non credo
<pac> greenrabbit: aspetta
<greenrabbit> hai provato ad avviare il pc senza la stampante connessa?
<pac> Inoltre: hai un problema su questo file: dcp8025dlpr Credo che sia un driver di una stampatne, forse una brother? Forse l'hai installato in precedenza ma non funziona e ti blocca tutto. Disinstallalo:  Codice: sudo apt-get remove dcp8025dlpr
<pac> greenrabbit: devo  farlo?
<simon__> ciao a tutti!io ho scaricato invizimals per PSP ma non me lo mette!sara per i permessi?comunque ho ubuntu 11.10
<greenrabbit> pac mi dai il link del forum
<pac> greenrabbit: si
<Carlin0> !forum | greenrabbit
<ubot-it> greenrabbit: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<pac> greenrabbit: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,508000.60.html
<greenrabbit> Carlin0, lol
<pdor> ciao ho ripristinato una installazione di xubuntu 11...mi si sono incasinate tutte le partizioni
<greenrabbit> pac se provi a disinstallare dcp8025.... con sudo apt-get remove non te lo f
<pdor> vb e' diventato vb_
<pdor> doc e' diventato doc_
<pac> greenrabbit: capisco ma a questo punto sono molto confuso
<pdor> e doc e vb non sonio accessibili, ma da gparted non e' cambiato niente
<pac> greenrabbit: non tocco niente fino a lunedi poi vediamo
<greenrabbit> pac,  non te lo fa devi fare quel procedimento che facevo io... ma vedo che il driver continua a darti problemi, mi sembra strano perchè l'ultima volta era riucita l'installazione
<greenrabbit> pac, lunedi devo fare lezione tutta la giornata, anche se non è sicuro mi devono ancora far sapere
<glpiana> pdor, cosa sono vb e doc e come hai ripristinato l'installazione?
<pac> glpiana: ok quando potrai allora
<pdor> ho fatto l'installazione di xubuntu e ho scelto recupera o giu di li non ho fatto l'installazione di sana pianta
<greenrabbit> pac, cmq nessun conflitto tra la scheda audio e la stampante semplicemente c'è il driver della stampante che non si è installato bene e ti blocca le altre installazioni
<glpiana> pdor, cerca di speigarti meglio per cortesia
<glpiana> *spiegarti
<pdor> ha detto che avrebbe mantenuto qualche programma e avrebbe azzerato i settaggi dei programmi
<pdor> ehm capito?
<greenrabbit> pac, se vuoi anche stasera penso di esserci :)
<pac> glpiana:  ok io in ogni caso non tocco nulla fino a quando non sarà possibile collaborare come ieri
<glpiana> pac, tu stai parlando con greenrabbit, fai lo sforzo di schacciare un tasto in più prima di completare il nick ;)
<greenrabbit> pac smetti di chiamarmi glpiana
<pdor> pensi che posso cancellare queste cartelle vuote che io non ho creato?
<pac> greenrabbit: purtroppo lavoro fino a tardi potrei stare su di notte ma domattina la vedo dura :-)
<pdor> come root
<pac> greenrabbit: scusa
<greenrabbit> ok pac :)
<glpiana> pdor, allora, ammettiamo che abbia inteso a cosa ti riferisci relativamente all'installazione, non mi hai ancora detto cosa sono vb e doc
<pac> greenrabbit: fammi sapere quando puoi allora
<pdor> sonoi due partizioni
<greenrabbit> pac cmq se passi stasera perdiamo una mezz'oretta
<pdor> riformulo....vedo due partiziioni estranee in /media
<greenrabbit> pac non so ancora se lunedi ci sono o no me lo fanno sapere questo fine settimana
<pdor> vuote e non accessibili
<pac> greenrabbit: ok per mezz'oretta facciamo le 11.15
<pdor> due cartelle
<glpiana> pdor, e le avrebbe create da solo?
<pdor> io no
<glpiana> pdor, in un terminale scrivi: ls /media
<glpiana> !paste | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<greenrabbit> pac a più tardi allora :)
<pac> greenrabbit: a più tardi grazie
<pdor> doc  doc_  VB  VB_
<glpiana> pdor, metti su pastebin l'output del comando: mount
<pdor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/884818/
<hotoko> ciao a tutti
<pdor> e' un casino?
<glpiana> pdor, guarda le due ultime righe
<pdor> le vedo
<glpiana> in VB_ e doc_ son montate delle partizioni
<pdor> si e sono le mie che hanno cambiato nome aggiungendo underscore
<a1b2c3> ciao a tutti
<pdor> ergo posso cancellare le altre?
<glpiana> pdor, quindi tu vorresti che sotto /media ci fossero solo VB e doc (senza underscore)?
<pdor> esatto
<a1b2c3> ho un problema con i privilegi di root,a chi posso chiedere?
<pdor> cancellerei le nuove e rinominerei da gparted se necessario
<glpiana> pdor, beh, se ti fossi spiegato meglio l'avremmo capito prima. digita: cat /etc/fstab
<glpiana> !chiedi | a1b2c3
<ubot-it> a1b2c3: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<a1b2c3> ok grazie
<pdor> come faccio a spiegare che capisco solo la meta di quello che faccio? :)
<glpiana> pdor, metti su pastebin quello che esce
<pdor> gipiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/884823/
<glpiana> pdor, non le vedo
<glpiana> rpima di rimuovere qqualsiasi cosa, smontiamole che è meglio
<pdor> spe
<glpiana> prima che sbagli a scrivere e cancelli tutto
<a1b2c3> allora...avevo gia eseguito quest'operazione quando misi la prima volta ubuntu,e nn avevo avuto problemi....volevo ottenere i privilegi di root..entro nel terminale digito: sudo  pass.che.ho.messo.come.accesso.all.pc  root   dopodiche mi chiede la password e dai qui ho problemi
<pdor> quindi smonto e poi cancello?
<pdor> il resto
<pdor> io ti aveco incollato tutto eh?
<pdor> avevo
<glpiana> pdor, le hai smontate? controlla con: mount
<a1b2c3> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<pdor> gipiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/884836/
<a1b2c3> !cmd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cmd'
<pdor> ora cancello il resto?
<pdor> con sudo thunar ...ehm..
<glpiana> pdor, aspetta
<glpiana> pdor, oki, da terminale: sudo rm -r /media/VB  /media/VB_  /media/doc  /media/doc_
<Carlin0> a1b2c3, non è che si sia capito bene qual'è il tuo problema ...
<glpiana> a1b2c3, ecco
<glpiana> Carlin0, mi hai preceduto :)
<a1b2c3> ok
<a1b2c3> cerco di spiegarmi meglio
<pdor> dice che non esistono ma le ha cancellate
<Carlin0> a1b2c3,  dai la pass di sudo e ? ...
<a1b2c3> ho appena installato ubuntu, e volevo ottenere i privilegi
<pdor> gipiana, dice impossibile rimuovere perche' non esistono ma le ha rimosse
<glpiana> pdor, scrivi: ls /media
<a1b2c3> quindi dal terminale dgito sudo miapass root
<glpiana> pdor, il mio nick è glpiana non gipiana
<greenrabbit> a1b2c3, se vuoi i privilegi di root devi dare su root (seguita dalla password di root)
<a1b2c3> ok provo
<glpiana> a1b2c3, o meglio ancora usi sudo così non devi abilitare root
<pdor> glpiana, ma siete due o sei sempre tu? ops scusa
<glpiana> -.-
<Carlin0> a1b2c3, root è diosabilitato di default per motivi di sicurezza
<greenrabbit> a1b2c3, se vuoi ottenere i privilegi come amministatore devi dare sudo su
<glpiana> !sudo | a1b2c3
<ubot-it> a1b2c3: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<a1b2c3> io voglio abilitiare root
<a1b2c3> permanentemente
<glpiana> a1b2c3, a che pro, se si può sapere?
<Carlin0> a1b2c3, dai sudo -i
<pdor> glpiana, ls media non da nessun risultato ok?
<a1b2c3> ah ecco cercavo quei comandi dal bot prima
<glpiana> pdor, ls /media   non ls media
<pdor> ls /media
<pdor> ehm...
<glpiana> pdor, oki, ora riavvia, poi fai quel che fai di solito e vediamo se riesci ad usare quei dischi
<pdor> glpiana: nessun risultato
<pdor> ma erano accessibili eh?
<a1b2c3> ok grazie... ho scritto sudo su
<a1b2c3> e ora va
<a1b2c3> come mai seguendo guide trovate online mi davano comandi diversi?
<Carlin0> a1b2c3,  meglio sudo -s o sudo -i
<glpiana> a1b2c3, saranno comandi differenti per ottenere effetti differenti
<jester-> o guide farlocche dai soliti noti
<a1b2c3> adesso che sono # li scrivo carlin0?
<glpiana> che fanno i fighi usando l'account root e poi sminchiano tutto il sistema
<greenrabbit> a1b2c3, ti sconsiglio di usare sudo su, quando vuoi lanciare qualche comando come amministratore metti sudo davanti eguito con il comando
<Carlin0> a1b2c3, no quelli vanno al posto di sudo su
<glpiana> a1b2c3, io provo a porti di nuovo la domanda: perchè vuoi abilitare root?
<massimo18> e poi magari vengono qui a dire che ubuntu fa schifo ....
<a1b2c3> xke ho scaricato google chrome
<a1b2c3> ma clickando sul pacchetto
<glpiana> a1b2c3, e che c'entra con l'abilitazione di root?
<a1b2c3> non mi dice niente x installarlo
<a1b2c3> e se lo apro mi esploara le cartelle
<glpiana> a1b2c3, che pacchetto hai scaricato?
<Carlin0> a1b2c3, che pacchetto ? deb ?
<a1b2c3> quindi volevo installarlo da terminale
<jester-> a1b2c3: cromo da repo non ti garba?
<a1b2c3> si deb
<glpiana> a1b2c3, sudo dpkg -i nome_pacchetto
<a1b2c3> non so cosa è jester
<glpiana> senza diventare root, senza sudo su, senza nulla di tutto ciò
<massimo18> :)
<a1b2c3> ok provo glpiana ma adesso sono # non $
<Carlin0> jester-,  o meglio ancora chromium ...
<glpiana> a1b2c3, nei repository c'è chromium-browser
<jester-> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser è troppo semplice?
<glpiana> a1b2c3, è l aversione open di chrome
<a1b2c3> ok la cerco
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> <jester-> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser è troppo semplice?
<massimo18> a1b2c3, che cerchi?
<a1b2c3> la vrs che mi ha consigliato glpina
<glpiana> a1b2c3, non sei su windows: non devi cercare le robe in giro per la rete
<a1b2c3> glpiana
<glpiana> a1b2c3, ubuntu fornisce un sistema di pacchetti
<a1b2c3> e dove le cerco?
<massimo18> vrs?
<glpiana> a1b2c3, nel software center la cerchi, o nel terminale digiti il comando che ti ha dato jester-
<a1b2c3> scusate,sto usando ubuntu da 1 ora :D
<glpiana> !wiki | a1b2c3 quando hai tempo dai un'occhiata qui
<ubot-it> a1b2c3 quando hai tempo dai un'occhiata qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<massimo18> a1b2c3, e già volevi diventare root?
<a1b2c3> si,pensavo fosse la stessa cosa di ottenere i privilegi di root su android
<massimo18> -.-
<a1b2c3> almeno,cosi avevo sentito
<a1b2c3> ma gia al primo approccio ho capito che nn è cosi
<a1b2c3> grazie x la guida,ci do 1 occhio
<glpiana> a1b2c3, e nel dubbio, prima di fare danni, chiedi qui
<a1b2c3> ok grazie 1000 per la disponibilità
<Ab3L> raga, mi sto rompendo a cercare di configurare festival in italiano per jovie in kubuntu. qualcuno ha una guida completa e semplice da seguire sottomano, o può darmi una mano?
<Brein> ciao a tutti
<Brein> qui è anche e soprattutto canale supprto vero?
<Brein> c'è qlc?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Brein
<ubot-it> Brein: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Brein> ok..
<Brein> allora..la mia domanda è qst
<Brein> ho da poco installato ubuntu 11.10 con wiki
<Brein> su windows
<glpiana> con wubi intendi?
<Brein> si wubi ;)
<Brein> ora mi sto interessando a poco a poco di ogni aspetto
<Brein> di ubuntu
<Brein> e sto "combattendo"
<glpiana> !enter | Brein
<ubot-it> Brein: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Brein> sulla questione del gestire le partizioni
<Ab3L> Brein: ossia? spiegati meglio.
<Brein> ho dato un'occhiata già a come è ripartito il mio hd e presente già 4 partizioni primarie ntfs(di cui una è quella che in win sarebbe C:,un'altra è Data che sarebbe nel mio Win la seconda partizione
<Brein> e poi ne ho altre due di dimensioni molto ridotte rispetto a quelle precedenti il cui flag recita"diag"
<Brein> partendo dal presupposto che nn posso "toccare" quella dove ho il boot..sulle altre posso operare senza che si intocchi "indirettamente" Windows?
<Brein> io vorrei creare una partizione pulita fatta bene solo per ciò che concerne Ubuntu..creando anche linux-swap da 1gb etc etc
<jester-> Brein: quanto spazio hai libero in winzoz
<Brein> in gparted il mio hd totale è 299 gb e ne ho solo uno
<Brein> anche se in realtà winzoz è diviso in C: e D:
<jester-> Brein: quanto spazio hai libero in winzoz
<Brein> intendi winzoz dove ho anche ubuntu?
<jester-> Brein: o hai una partizione dati sacrificabile o riduci quella di win
<jester-> Brein: previa disinstallazione di wubi
<Brein> io ho il famoso spazio Data che sarebbe la partzione dove nn ho dati sensibili di winzoz
<Brein> cioè la seconda partizione di Winzoz
<jester-> Brein: spetta a te la scelta
<Brein> diciamo che è quella partizione di disco dove metto i file quando formatto winzoz
<Brein> e li ho 149 gb usati tipo 20 gb
<Brein> cioè li ho molto spazio realmente
<jester-> Brein: allora riduci la dati poi dici all'installer di piazzartela sullo spazio libero configuo
<jester-> Brein: tanto per essere sicuri la riduci a 40
<Brein> cioè tolgo 40 gb da li?
<pdor> vorrei sapere se sudo thunar e' pericoloso per cancellare file che non servono perche' il sistema puo reagire male anche se i file non servono a niente o se e' pericoloso perche' mi puoi venire il momento del cretino e cancellare cose che noin dovrei
<pdor> esiste iun programma che fa becap e restore dei file di sistema tipo kernel e grub?
<pdor> visto che io non ho cancellato il kernel:)
<jester-> Brein: no, visto che ne usi 20 la riduci a 40 e rimarranno 100 e fischia di spazio ibero
<Brein> intendo che di quei 149 gb attualmente ne sn usati solo 20 gb max
<Brein> ergo li ho da gestire tecnicamente 120 gb liberi no?
<jester-> Brein: sono 149, la riduci a 40, risulteranno 109 per linux
<jester-> 149 - 40 = 109
<jester-> dirai all'installer di installare su spazio libero contiguo e si arrangerà lui a creare lepartizione che servono
<Brein> ah ok..quindi realmente avrò Data da 40 gb e per linux 100 e rotti..quest ointendi ok
<Brein> all'installer di gparted?
<jester-> Brein: esatto ma prima disinstalla wubi da installa rimuovi applicazioni
<Brein> e come faccio a ri installarlo??
<jester-> Brein: da live si gparted per ridurre, poi installa il sistema
<jester-> al partizionamento tiproporra delle scelte
<Brein> io nn ho messo però alcu cd quando ho installato ubuntu
<jester-> i sceglierai installa su spazio libero contiguo
<Brein> aspè jester: prima operazione è entrare in gparted ok?
<Brein> poi ridurre ok?
<Brein> poi tornare in winzoz e disinstallare ubuntu?
<Brein> ti dico questo perchè io nn ho usato alcun cd inizialmente per installare ubuntu
<Brein> o penne usb
<Brein> ho usato lo zozzo installer da winzoz
<Carlin0> jester-,  ma se ha 4 primarie ...
<Brein> si a me spuntano 4 primarie ntfs..infatti è strano
<Carlin0> se hai 4 primarie la cosa è + complicata
<Brein> praticamente una è C: l'altra D: e le altre 2 non le ho proprio capite
<Carlin0> sembra che lo facciano di proposito
<jester-> Carlin0: azz non avevo letto delle 4 primarie
<Carlin0> Brein, normalmente le altre 2 sono una di boot e l'altra ripristino
<Ab3L> Brein: penso che la D: abbia solo i dati degli utenti. Mentre la C: contiene il sistema operativo (dopo anni che in linux si dice di tenere la /home separata da / ecco che m$ si adegua)
<jester-> deve segare tutta la dati e fare una estesa. sempre che sia ultima in lista
<Brein> posso fare screen di ciò che mi spunta?
<Ab3L> Brein: ma le altre due che ci stanno a fare? sono delle partizioni per il ripristino ex factory?
<pdor> non esiste un programma che fa il backup e restore dei file di sistema tipo grub kernel e tutto quello che gli serve per partire?
<Brein> ah io nn sono pratico...ma vedo chiaramente le 2 partizioni grosse e 2 piu piccole
<Ab3L> Brein: che windows hai?
<Brein> allora una ha etichetta PQSERVICE
<Brein> l'altra Acer
<Brein> e quella che credo se si tocca nn succeda niente è Data
<Carlin0> su data cosa hai ?
<Brein> in quella di PQSERVICE come "flag" ho "diag"
<Ab3L> Brein: quindi hai C, D ("DATA"), un'altra lettera (PQSERVICE), e una quarta lettera ("Acer") ?
<Brein> avrei degli exe che cmq anche se perdo nn interessa molto
<Brein> e qlc foto
<Carlin0> Brein, salvali su chiavetta o disco esterno
<Brein> il mio C: è l'etichetta "ACER"
<Ab3L> Brein: hai seven? vista? otto?
<Brein> dopo spunta anche il punto di mount /host(dopo è installato ubuntu)
<Brein> vista
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, sto provando a creare una standalone di ubuntu su usb stick da usare per lavoro, ma non riesco a farla girare su altri pc e non riesco ad installarci nulla, versione 10.4 32bit
<jester-> lusuhard: hai messo la live?
<Brein> e ACER come "flag" ha "boot"
<lusuhard> jester- ho fatto la
<Brein> il che significa che quella nn è molto toccabile imo
<jester-> Brein: linux se ne frega del flag di boot
<Brein> anche se è dentro winzoz?
<Ab3L> Brein: quindi il bootloader è su C: ?
<lusuhard> live, ho installato, ma magari ho sbagliato qualcosa nell'installazione
<jester-> lusuhard: la?
<Brein> a questo punto boh..potrebbe essere
<Brein> che sia li
<lusuhard> il sistema funziona perfettamente sul mio portatile, dove l'ho montata durante l'installazione ma su altri pc nada
<lusuhard> jester- versione 10.4 lts 32 bit
<jester-> lusuhard: la live non è un os normal. serve per installare e come coltellino svizzero, devi farti uuna installazione  normale sulla usb avendo cura di far installare grub sulla stessa previa installazione di mbr su usb
<lusuhard> jester- durante l'installazione ho installato tutto sull'usb, compreso il boot
<Ab3L> Brein: la PQSERVICE quanto è grossa?
<lusuhard> ma quando vado a farlo partire su un pc diverso dal mio, nada, si carica la scherma di emergenza di grub con tutti i comandi che posso dare, ma non si carica il menu
<jester-> lusuhard: rimane il fatto che non hai un os normale, se hai dato spazio aggiuntivo ti salva i dati e basta
<Brein> Ab3l: 10 gb e ne utilizza già 9 gb
<Ab3L> Brein: quella dovrebbe essere la partizione di ripristino. (a me non ha mai funzionato ed è anche per quello che ora uso linux, ma poco importa)
<Ab3L> Brein: ti sei fatto dei cd/dvd di ripristino?
<Brein> di linux o winzoz?
<Brein> di linux no
<Brein> winzoz lo formatto diretto sempre
<lusuhard> jester- io ho dato tutta la chiavetta usb come spazio di installazione. avevo sentito dire che si poteva fare un sistema operativo che si interfacciava tramite una serie completa di drivers, ma nn ho trovato le istruzioni e allora ho fatto un esperimento, tanto dovevo fare una prova. se qualcuno conosce delle istruzioni pratiche per avere un linux funzionante su chiavetta, compresa l'installazione di programmi, che mi dica un link.
<Ab3L> Brein: di windows, intendo.
<Brein> no
<jester-> lusuhard: ripeto: la live non è un sistema operativo normale installato
<Brein> perchè in vista ho il rescue
<Brein> e quindi solitamente passo i dati in D.
<Brein> e poi formatto tutto
<lusuhard> cioè se io metto la live e installo su una usb, creo un'altra live?
<RaZieL> <lusuhard> installa il pacchetto UNETBootin
<Brein> cmq adesso ho da fare una commissione,se mi potete dare un mano piu tardi che torno ne sarei grato ;)
<jester-> lusuhard: quindi o fai installazione del sistema su usb invece che su hd. o ti fai una distro from scratch che non è semplice
<Brein> intanto grazie di tante delucidazioni
<lusuhard> jester- oppure, dici tu, per raggiungere il mio scopo devo dotarmi di una live e non di un sistema installato?
<Ab3L> Brein: ma tu hai i cd d'installazione di windows con i driver per il tuo pc?
<jester-> lusuhard: la live la lanci e poi installi il sistema e lo farai installare su usb, serve una usb un po capiente
<jester-> lusuhard: e farai installare grub sulla usb
<jester-> altrimenti non partirà mai
<lusuhard> jester- non ci siamo capiti. ho installato l'intero sistema operativo su usb, con boot loader e tutto. se inserisco l'usb sul mio pc funziona, non installa programmi ma funziona. se invece lo inserisco su altri pc si ferma al bootloader che non viene caricato
<jester-> logico che poi devi fare il boot da usb
<RaZieL> anche il pacchetto UNetbootin non è male per creare usb live
<jester-> lusuhard: se hai fatto installazione normale non c'è motivo che non aggiorni e non installi, spazio libero?
<jester-> lusuhard: hai usato cdliv e e poi intallato sulla usb?
<Brein> no perchè i driver vengono ri installati in automatico
<Brein> quando si formatta
<lusuhard> jester- lo faccio partire da usb, infatti carica una schermata di grub in cui mi inserisce tutti i comandi che posso dare e una riga di comando, ma non mi consente la scelta multipla, insomma mi abbandona
<Brein> winzoz
<jester-> o hai semplicemente messo la live sulla usb
<Brein> almeno con acer è cosi
<lusuhard> jester- ti garantisco che io apro il software center e mi dice "pacchetto non disponibile in questa data"
<jester-> lusuhard: se grub ti presenta la riga di comando non è installato a meno che non l'hai messo sulla partizione invece che su mbr
<lu_ka70> qualcuno che mi da una mano ad istallare i driver STA da sorgenti
<jester-> lu_ka70: driver sata?
<jester-> lusuhard: sudo apt-get update cos a fa
<jester-> sa di source.list non a posto
<lu_ka70> nessuno?
<jester-> lu_ka70: driver ssata?
<jester-> lu_ka70: il kernel è gia attrezzato per dischi sata
<lu_ka70> ciao no driver STA broadcom
<lu_ka70> ho aperto un topic su ubuntu-it
<lu_ka70> per un problema correlato
<jester-> lu_ka70: aaah la wifi , sei collegato col cavo?
<lu_ka70> ma oramai mi sono fatto l'idea che l'unica è istallare i 5.100
<lusuhard> jester- ora provo
<lu_ka70> aspetta che ti linko il topic...
<jester-> lu_ka70: lasasta il tpic
<jester-> lu_ka70: lspci | grep -i broadcom
<lu_ka70> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,513533.msg4007481.html#msg4007481
<lu_ka70> questo
<jester-> lu_ka70: rispondi allé domande ed esgui i comndi che ti passo
<jester-> lu_ka70: lspci | grep -i broadcom
<lu_ka70> ho seguito il README del sito ufficiale broadcom inserito nel file
<jester-> incolla qui che è una sola riga
<jester-> madu
<lu_ka70> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<jester-> lu_ka70: prend in giro?
<_Best_> Seraaaaaaaaaaa!
<lu_ka70> ma come vado ad inserire il file nella cartella trovo una situazione diversa
<lu_ka70> praticamente un casino
<lu_ka70> e da lshw -c network
<jester-> lu_ka70: ok ciao arrangiati col forum e il sito broadcom
<lu_ka70> risultano sempre i vecchi driver
<lu_ka70> in uso
<jester-> lu_ka70: lspci | grep -i broadcom   si può vedere o no
<lu_ka70> driver=wl0 driverversion=5.60.48.36
<OverMe> lol
<jester-> madu
<RaZieL> ma non leggeva????
<gatolopez70> no non prendo in giro @jester-
<gatolopez70> sono collegato tramite wifi
<lusuhard> jester- apt-get funziona
<gatolopez70> aspetta che attacco il cavo ethernet
<jester-> !irc | gatolopez70
<ubot-it> gatolopez70: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<gatolopez70> volevi sapere questo:
<jester-> lusuhard: sudo apt-get install xchat
<gatolopez70> gatolopez70@gatolopez70-laptop:~$  lspci | grep -i broadcom
<gatolopez70> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<jester-> gatolopez70: hai pacificato con e qualche driver?
<jester-> pacioccato*
<lusuhard> jester- a che serve?
<jester-> lusuhard: a vedere se ti installa xchat
<lusuhard> si ma che cos'è xchat?
<jester-> gatolopez70: vai in impostazioni di sistema--> driver aggiuntivi, se ha lo sta attivo disablitalo
<jester-> lusuhard: è il clinet irc più usato in linux
<jester-> gatolopez70: poi fai questa procedura incollando una riga alla volta nel terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/884988/
<jester-> lusuhard: lo installa?
<stefano_> jste
<stefano_> jester- sono dentro con xchat, le applicazioni le installa, anche i driver, è un po' lento, ma però funziona, direi colpa della comunicazione usb no? cmq adesso provo ad avviarlo su un altro pc e vediamo che succede. potrebbe essere che io avendo un laptop, l'installazione abbia creato un sistema ad hoc per i laptop che non parte sui pc normali?
<gatolopez70> ma ha problemi il canale o la mia connessione??
<jester-> stefano_: hal carica al boot quello che serve all'hw che trova, se poi hw strano e incompatibile è un altro paio di maniche
<jester-> è la tua connessione
<gatolopez70> ah ok non vorrei creare macelli come prima
<gatolopez70> non è che non ti rispondevo
<gatolopez70> è che non mi aggiorna la pagina
<jester-> gatolopez70: jester-> gatolopez70: vai in impostazioni di sistema--> driver aggiuntivi, se ha lo sta attivo disablitalo
<gatolopez70> ok
<jester-> <jester-> gatolopez70: poi fai questa procedura incollando una riga alla volta nel terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/884988/
<stefano_> jester- e se invece di caricare le scelte, grub mi lascia con una riga di comando a una lista di comandi possibili che cosa posso fare?
<jester-> stefano_: sei da usb?
<gatolopez70> la stavo leggendo
<gatolopez70> non gli va il B43
<jester-> gatolopez70: ancora?
<gatolopez70> ancora cosa?
<jester-> gatolopez70: fai la procedura o esci dal canale
<gatolopez70> la seconda che hai detto
<jester-> è una bcm e serve il firmware
<stefano_> jester- in questo momento si
<stefano_> jester- posso anche tornare da un altro pc
<jester-> stefano_: fa vedere sul pastebin la risposta la comando: mount
<jester-> !paste | stefano_
<ubot-it> stefano_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefano_> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/885028/
<stefano_> jester- cmq adesso installa le applicazioni
<jester-> stefano_: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb e poi sudi update-grub
<jester-> sudo*
<jester-> stefano_: sperando che abbia grub2
<CrisRock> Ciao
<CrisRock> c'è qualcuno? :)
<jester-> !qualcuno | CrisRock
<ubot-it> CrisRock: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Cristian> oggetti smarriti su kubuntu cosa si intende?
<CrisRock> semplicemente ho gia il disco partizionato, in c c'è seven, in d vorrei mettere ubuntu senza creare casini e soprattutto senza che all'installazione cancelli quello che c'è dentro è possibile?
<stefano_> jester- fatto tutto
<jester-> stefano_: ha crato gru.cfg?
<stefano_> jester- yep!
<jester-> CrisRock: ci mette le app che non corrispondono alla kde tipologia
<jester-> stefano_: prova a riavviare
<CrisRock> scusa jester è arabo per me :D
<stefano_> jestr- ok :D
<lushard> exit
<jester-> CrisRock: comunque le applicazioni che installi e l'avvio va a finire li dentro funzano regolarmente
<CrisRock> bene
<CrisRock> quindi di quello che c'è gia dentro non cancella nulla giusto?
<jester-> destro sull'icona menu, editi le sposti se ti danno fastidio
<CrisRock> quindi tutti i film e gli mp3 rimangono li senza essere persi
<CrisRock> e soprattutto c che è formattato sotto win la roba dentro ubuntu la vede uguale si?
<jester-> CrisRock: sono icone di avvio applicazioni, centrano nulla col resto del sistema
<jester-> win vede linux se usi un driver apposite. linux vede win di serie
<CrisRock> benissimo
<CrisRock> l'importante è non perdere i semplici file salvati in entrambe le partizioni
<CrisRock> una volta finita l'istallazione avrò il dual boot all'avvio giusto?
<jester-> si
<CrisRock> bene
<CrisRock> sei stato gentilissimo grazie
<Cristian> cosa ne pensate di questo log?
<Cristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/885102/
<filo1234> 1 che stai facendo una mezza cavolata lanciando dolphin con sudo
<filo1234> !sudo | Cristian
<ubot-it> Cristian: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<filo1234> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-cri" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<Cristian> filo1234, x'e un motivo -.-
<Cristian> l'eliminazione dal cestino mi si blocca
<filo1234> Cristian: usa kdesu
<filo1234> al massimo o usa il terminale
<Cristian> sembra che Dolphin crashi
<filo1234> Cristian: mi spieghi cosa stai tentando di fare?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti! dovrei passare diversi giga da un portatile  con installato vista e il mio portatile con ubuntu... sono entrambi sulla mia scrivania :D come posso fare? ho solo una pennetta da un gb, li posso passare tramite internet/router/wireless ?
<Cristian> sposto dei file da cancellare nel cestino
<Cristian> ma al momento di rimuverli
<Cristian> sono bloccati
<filo1234> li sposti da dove?
<Cristian> da documenti
<filo1234> da quale directory
<filo1234> Cristian: elimina la cartella Trash direttamente
<filo1234> tanto poi si ricrea
<filo1234> lilluz82: se hai un cd live da avviare sul pc con windows si fa prima, ti basta un cavo ethernet e passi i files con scp o rsync
<filo1234> lilluz82: altrimenti devi configurarti una condivisione con samba ecc...
<filo1234> !samba | lilluz82
<ubot-it> lilluz82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<lilluz82> ho provato ad installargli ubuntu ma mi fa errore.... puo' essere perche' ha la tastiera rotta (lo usa con la tastiera su schermo)
<filo1234> lilluz82: non ho detto diinstallare nulla, ho semplicemente detto che se hai una live lavori direttamante linux to linux
<virunga> lilluz82, se sono collegati allo stesso router puoi mettere tutti i file nella stessa cartella e condividere la cartella cliccano col tasto destro e poi share
<filo1234> altrimenti devi usare samba per creare uina condivisione
<virunga> devi anche settare una password se no window non lo vedrà
<lilluz82> mmm.... va bene una live su penna usb?
<filo1234> appunto
<virunga> lilluz82, non so
<filo1234> linux to linux usi scp o rsync ( previa installazione di openssh server-server
<filo1234> linux to linux usi scp o rsync ( previa installazione di openssh-server
<filo1234> lilluz82: va bene una qualsiasi live
<lilluz82> filo1234: una guida per sti comandi?
<filo1234> lilluz82: uhm no guarda i man ma comunque ... scp /cartella/origine/   user@ip_secondopc:/destinazione/
<filo1234> idem per rsync
<lilluz82> ok mo provo
<lilluz82> grazie ;)
<filo1234> lilluz82: ad ogni modo puoi anche fare tutto graficamente accedendo dal menu "connetti al server" usando ssh
<filo1234> da nautilus
<lilluz82> e come faccio? devo usare un cavo di rete da portatile a portatile? o posso usare la wireless di casa?
<vit_o> ho un prblema con Unity, non riesco ad utilizzare Unity 3d perchè per sbaglio ho disattivato unity con Compizconfig. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<melo> salve qualcuno mi aiuta a far riconoscere al computer le periferiche usb in ubuntu 10.04
<pdor> scusate per usare dd bisogna usare sudo? non lo dic ema funziona
<pdor> ma non funziona
<tersite>  a voi  virtual box  vi  funziona? L'ho usato  per  virtualizzare  ubuntu  11.10 sotto  windows  ma  si  blocca...
<melo> chi mi da una mano?
<virunga> tersite, aggiorna alla ultima versione. A quale punto si blocca?
<filo1234> tersite: si blocac cosa?
<filo1234> blocca*
<virunga> melo, di che periferica si tratta?
<filo1234> virunga: installa ccsm e poi riattiva unity
<filo1234> -.-
<tersite> arriva  fino al  desktop...poi  si blocca, ho un giga  di  Ram ne do la metà  per laq macchina  virtuale...forse  512 MB  sono  poche?
<virunga> filo1234, è?
<filo1234> vit_o: ^
<filo1234> sbagliato
<filo1234> vit_o: installa ccsm e poi riattiva unity
<melo> virunga:  niente semplici chiavette usb
<virunga> melo, sorry devo andare adesso
<filo1234> tersite: chiedi in #vbox
<vit_o> filo1234, unity è attivo, ma il problema c'è ugualmente. :(
<melo> filo1234:  mi dai una mano
<melo> ?
<tersite> grazie filo1234
<filo1234> vit_o: ah ti va in 2D d e basta?
<pdor> nessuno mi sa dire se dd per fare il becap di sistema deve essere usato con sudo?
<leo_> Sera
<tersite> qualcuno  sa  dirmi  che  server  è  questo...che mi  collego  con mirc,  sono duro  LOL!
<filo1234> !dettagli | melo
<ubot-it> melo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pdor> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<vit_o> filo1234, esattamente! anzi se provo ad entrare anche gnome classic si blocca oppure entra ugualmente in 2d.
<pdor> irc.ubuntu.com
<filo1234> pdor: non serve sudo ma dipende da come hai montato le partizioni da backuppara
<filo1234> e*
<leo_> Domanda stupida. ma il gestore pacchetti nella 11.10 c'è sempre?
<melo> allora io ho installato ubuntu 10.04 su un portatile e non mi vede le chiavette completamente.... pero se apro gparted la vede perfettamente ...ma non la monta non spunta ne in computer ne nel desktop
<filo1234> vit_o: boh io e unity siamo 2 sconosciuti
<tersite> c'è il  gestore , se non ci  fosse lo  puoi installare...
<filo1234> melo: metti una pennina, apri un terminale e dai tail -n 20 dmesg
<vit_o> filo1234, ah! grazie ugualmente! XD ... in #ubuntu mi hanno consigliatto di reistallare ccsm, che ne pensi?
<melo> filo1234:  ok
<filo1234> melo: poi incolla quello che  ti restituisce il cmando su pastebin
<pdor> perche' non va bene cosi ? dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/doc/becap.dd mi dice permesso negato
<pdor> devo farlo dalla live ? ehm:)
<filo1234> vit_o: puioi provare a resettare la configurazione di gnome e di compiz
<filo1234> pdor: ls -l /media/doc
<tersite> leo  apt-get install synaptic
<filo1234> !gnomereset vit_o
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<filo1234> !gnomereset | vit_o
<ubot-it> vit_o: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<melo> filo1234:  non mi trova il comando
<filo1234> vit_o: aggiungi la .compiz
<vit_o> filo1234, già fatto e non risolvo. scusa mi potresti dire come usare il comando replace ?
<filo1234> melo: certo ho scritto io corbellerie :D
<filo1234> melo: dmesg | tail -n 20
<melo> filo1234:  ok
<pdor> filo1234: mi da tutta la lista dei file...devo pastebinare?
<filo1234> pdor: no dai questo ls -ld /media/doc/
<filo1234> pdor: e anche mount
<melo> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885193/
<filo1234> vit_o: per metacity era metacity --replace
<pdor> drwx------ 1 pdor pdor 8192 2012-03-15 19:04 /media/doc/
<filo1234> compiz --replace force
<filo1234> pdor: ah ma sda1 è in uso ora ed è montata no?
<pdor> e si
<filo1234> e li c'è la /
<pdor> devo fare da live?
<filo1234> eh allora ovvio
<filo1234> pdor: meglio sempre fare da live
<filo1234> si
<vit_o> filo1234, grazie. provo
<pdor> non lo dice la procedure
<filo1234> vit_o: forse unity --reset boh
<melo> filo1234:  hai visto la risp del terminale?
<filo1234> pdor: lo dice il buon senso
<pdor> e chi non ce l'ha...
<pdor> :)
<pdor> vabbuo
<pdor> grazie
<filo1234> non usa cose senza averla
<filo1234> melo: sudo fdisk -l
<vit_o> filo1234, mi dice:   compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'force'
<filo1234> vit_o: unity --help forse ti aiuta o compiz --help
<melo> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885200/
<filo1234> melo: mount
<ubuntu_> Ragazzi ho un problema grave, sono andato ad installare ubuntu ma al riavvio mi dice no partition detected
<melo> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885204/
<filo1234> vit_o: unity --reset ch efa?
<filo1234> melo: hai per caso toccato fstab?
<filo1234> melo: ls /media/ && cat /etc/fstab
<vit_o> filo1234, assurdo! mi da un casino di problemi l'interfaccia per adesso, addirittura in questo momento non mi fa utilizzare il terminale!
<filo1234> vit_o: termina la sessione
<filo1234> vit_o: se non da efeftti andiamo sul pesante
<vit_o> filo1234, è l'unica cosa che mi rimane da fare! :(
<filo1234> però tornerà tutto al default nel caso
<melo> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885207/
<melo> filo1234:  mi sembra di non averlo toccato
<vit_o> torno il prima possibile
<filo1234> melo: /dev/sdb1       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<filo1234> melo: sembra di si invece
<filo1234> melo: ecco perchè non l amonta
<melo> filo1234:   e quindi che posso fare
<filo1234> melo: c'è qualcosa che non mi torna
<filo1234> melo: sudo fdisk -l
<filo1234> ah me l'hai gia dato spe
<ubuntu_> raga chi mi puo aiutare?
<filo1234> melo: scusami hai diversi sietemi operativi in quel pc?
<melo> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885210/
<melo> filo1234:  no no solo questo
<filo1234> melo: allora da fstab risulta che tu abbia il sistema montato su sdb1 mentre da fdisk dice che il sistema sta in sda
<filo1234> melo: sei in live no?
<melo> filo1234:
<filo1234> melo: sudo blkid
<filo1234> melo: e sei sicuro di avere ubuntu?
<tersite1> caspita!
<melo> filo1234:  nel pc non ci sta un hard disk e ho installato ubuntu in una chiavetta usb aiutandomi con un altra chiavetta usb per fare il boot di installazione
<filo1234> melo: non credo di aver capito una virgola
<vit_o> i'm back
<filo1234> melo: sto ubuntu è installato si o no? e dove?
<tersite1> nonha  hard  disk mi  sembra  di  capire...
<filo1234> ah
<filo1234> quindi stai usando solo lachiavetta ora?
<filo1234> -.-
<melo> filo1234:  ubuntu è installato su una chiavetta usb .... io nel pc non ho hard disk
<melo> filo1234:  si  il mio hard disk sarebbe la pen drive
<filo1234> melo: ok quindi questa chiavetta è persistente? ovvero puoi modificare salvare e installare giusto?
<vit_o> filo1234, facendo help mi dice che posso fare --replace. lo faccio intanto?
<filo1234> melo: ok
<melo> filo1234:  CERTO CHE SI
<filo1234> melo: ok allora facciamo una cosa...
<melo> filo1234:  pero appena metto un altra chiavetta non la legge
<filo1234> melo: stacca la pendrive ( la seconda )
<new_ubuntu> raga ho un problema serio dopo l'istallazione di ubuntu chi mi puo aiutare? mi esce: no partition detected
<melo> filo1234:  ok
<melo> filo1234:  fatto
<tersite1> usa  gparted live new_ubuntu  e poi  dicci  cosa  ti  viene fuori
<filo1234> melo: sudo cp /etc/fstab  /etc/fstab.ori
<melo> filo1234:  non fa nnt
<filo1234> melo: a te pare ma h afatto
<filo1234> melo: sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<new_ubuntu> tersite1, ci sono tutte le partizioni, ho prima win poi ubuntu
<new_ubuntu> dove ti posso postare l'immagine?
<melo> filo1234:  ma devo mettere la chiavetta o no?
<filo1234> no
<melo> filo1234:  ok
<tersite1> eh bnon sono così  esperto..però  con  gparted  dovesti  vedere  che partizioni  reali hai...
<melo> filo1234:  APPARENTEMENTE non fa ancora nnt
<filo1234> melo: ridammi anche questi ora, senza chiavetta  cat /etc/fstab && sudo fdisk -l && sudo blkid
<melo> sono tre comandi giusto??
<filo1234> si
<tersite1> new_ubuntu  come  l'hai installato in che  modalità?
<filo1234> melo: aggiungi anche mount e sono 4 :D
<new_ubuntu> tersite1, scegliendo la partizione manualmente, gli ho dedicato un area a parte
<tersite1> se non ti v ede le partizioni, mi  sembra  logico  che ha  fatto  casino...perdonatemi il  termine
<melo> filo1234:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885226/
<new_ubuntu> tersite1, ma credo che il problema sia il grub, perche posso vedere tutte le partizioni e anche quello che c'è sopra
<new_ubuntu> tersite1, adesso sono in live
<tersite1> e pi  hai usato il  disco live per installere ubuntu ,,,giusto?
<new_ubuntu> si
<tersite1> sì  probabilmente è la  tabella  delle partizioni che  si  è sputtanata
<tersite1> ma  avviare  windows  ci  riesci?
<new_ubuntu> no, mi esce schermata nera prima di poter fare qualsiasi cosa
<melo> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885233/
<filo1234> vit_o: unity --reset l'avevi fatto?
<tersite1> ahi ahi
<new_ubuntu> ma come ahi ahi
<new_ubuntu> :)
<vit_o> filo1234, ho mandato compiz --replace e adesso sono con il 3d. ma di da un sacco di errori. se mi dai il sito te li posto
<tersite1> tri  conviene  dare un bel comando
<new_ubuntu> non penso sia l'unica persona a cui è accaduto questo
<tersite1> scusa un attimo new_ubuntu
<tersite1> certo che no
<filo1234> melo: manca il quarto
<filo1234> vit_o: io darei un abella rasoiata a compiz
<melo> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/885226/
<new_ubuntu> tersite1, mi stai abbandonando al mio destino?
<filo1234> melo: melo no
<filo1234> melo: era mount il quarto
<tersite1> no a spetta...cercavo una  cosa
<vit_o> filo1234, nel senso che devo disinstallarlo?
<melo> filo1234:  ce nel primo controlla bene ho messo 3 comandi in un past
<filo1234> vit_o: no un abella resettata
<tersite1> allora inserisci il CD  di installazione  di  windows: pigia  ripristino
<filo1234> melo: ah scusa era lungo
<filo1234> vit_o: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 && unity --reset
<melo> filo1234:  ok
<tersite1> scegli ilsistema  da  ripristinare  normalmente  è 1
<vit_o> filo1234, già fatto! mi da errori e warn alla fine. se vuoi te li posto.
<filo1234> melo: soe che cerco di capire
<tersite1> e  dai i  seguenti  comandi: fixboot seguito  da  fixmbr
<filo1234> melo: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tersite1> exit e  riavvia il  PC  ;)
<filo1234> melo: ora ti faccio il pasebin con l amodifica che dovrai fare
<melo> ok cmq è vuoto
<melo> filo1234:  niente scs si carico adesso... aspetto la tua modifica...
<tersite1> con questi  comandi  almeno  windows  dovrebbe  ripartire
<tersite1> ci  sei new_ubuntu?
<filo1234> melo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/885243/
<new_ubuntu> sisi
<filo1234> melo: in pratica devi commentare la riga /dev/sdb1 come ho fatto io e aggiungere quella con UUID sotto
<tersite1> così però  cancelli ubuntu,  poi  dovresti dare una  bella pulita  con  gparted
<melo> filo1234:  non posso fare copia e incolla di tutto e quello di prima lo tolgo?
<tersite1> lasci  solo  la partizione in cui  c'è  Windows
<filo1234> melo: si
<new_ubuntu> tersite1, va bene
<new_ubuntu> il problema dovrebbe essere annullare il grub
<filo1234> melo: dopo che salvi ridammi cat /etc/fstab così vediamo se ha copiato bene
<tersite1> vedrai  che  funziona  che  ...SO  hai  windows  xp, seven  altro...?
<filo1234> !mbr | new_ubuntu
<ubot-it> new_ubuntu: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<melo> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/885246/
<vit_o> filo1234, quando hai due minuti fai un fischio! ;) ... io aspetto.
<Ab3L> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<tersite1> si ok  ma s e ha  fatto  casino  con le partizioni ,  così  risolve?
<filo1234> melo: dovrebbe essere tutto ok
<filo1234> ma devi riavviare
<melo> filo1234:  PROVO
<melo> OK DAI RIAVVIO
<Ab3L> new_ubuntu: a me una volta non si avviava più il pc e ho praticamente soltanto ripristinato il grub.
<melo> filo1234:  grazie sei un grande mo vengo
<Ab3L> !grub | new_ubuntu
<ubot-it> new_ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Brein> rieccomi
<Brein> ciao di nuovo
<Brein> ab3l
<vit_o> ciao
<Brein> e tutti gli altri ragazzi di oggi pm
<Brein> con cui ho parlato
<Brein> allora..riespongo il mio problema
<Brein> ok?
<Brein> ciao vito
<Brein> ho installato da pochi giorni ubuntu 11.10 sul mio pc acer attraverso wubi!
<tersite1> lascia  perdere wubi  è una  chiavica...
<Brein> praticamente cercando di capire come funzionasse in ogni sua parte ubuntu,sn arrivato al momento della partizione di disco
<Brein> eh a saperlo prima :(
<tersite1> beh  di  buono c'è  che non puoi  fare  danni
<Brein> ho capito come si partiziona(almeno credo)
<Brein> il problema è che gparted mi identifica 4 partizioni gia primarie ntfs
<tersite1> ma  usando  wubi non dovresti partizionare nulla
<Brein> che corrispondo rispettivamente a C:, D:, poi credo la parte che serve per ripristino di winzoz
<Brein> sotto il nome PQSERVICE
<Brein> ah..nn lo sapevo
<Brein> :(
<melo> filo1234:  sei un grande !!!!  Grazie :-)
<melo> filo1234:  number 1!
<tersite1> non lo conosco mi dispiace... comunque  wubi  crea un simulatore  di ubuntu, lo puoi disnstallare  da windows  quando non lo  vuoi opiù
<tersite1>  @Brein ma  fammi capire  hai partizionato il  disco  con  gparted?
<Brein> ma quindi nn devo fare alcuna partizione?
<melo> filo1234:  se puoi se ti va poi ho un altro piccolo problema (sto rompendo vero XD)
<Brein> no no
<tersite1> ma no  con wubi non devi  fare niente  fa  tutto lui ;)
<Brein> si ok..qst l'ho capito
<Brein> ma io nn capisco una cosa allora..
<filo1234> spe sto a lavorà
<melo> filo1234:  ok grazie di nuovo buon lavoro
<tersite1> qual è il problema  @brein?
<Brein> quanto spazio sul disco realmente ho quando sono sotto ubuntu?
<vit_o> filo1234, buon lavoro, torno più tardi provo a risolvere intanto.
<Brein> boh..nn capisco quanto spazio reale ho con ubuntu..quanto ne posso utilizzare...
<Brein> io volevo fare qlc di simile a quello che ho visto nelle guide di gparted
<Brein> per organizzarmi bene ubuntu
<tersite1> quanto  gliene  dai in fase  di installazione, ma  ti riman  sempre  un 'applicazione  di  windows... capito?
<Brein> visto che devo proprio dire che è anni luce avanti a winzoz
<tersite1> non c'è paragone!
<Brein> ma a me nn mi è stato chiesto quanto spazio utilizzare con wubi
<Brein> io ho fatto fare tutto a lui
<Brein> e obv wubi mi ha creato ubuntu dentro il C: di winzoz
<tersite1> comunque  con wubi è lento... ti consiglio (in seguito)  di  passare  a ubuntu  in dual  boot
<Brein> e qst l'ho capito
<tersite1> allora  non devi  fare altro  @brein inzia  a usarlo ;)
<Brein> ok..allora mi puoi spiegare come posso fare per renderlo un sistema operativo per i cavoli suoi senza dipendere da quello schifo di winzoz? :P
<Brein> ma in dual boot siginifica che switcho come e quando voglio come faccio adesso?
<tersite1> eh  devi  installarlo in una partizone  del  disco (hard  disk)
<tersite1> sì  all'inizio ti  da un menu,  e puoi  scegliere se  avviare  linux ubuntu  o  winzozz
<Brein> io quando accendo il pc
<Brein> mi spunta già cosa scegliere
<Brein> ciop se avviare winzoz o ubuntu
<tersite1> sì  ma  è una scelta farlocca ..in realtà  sei sempre  sotto  winzozz , ubuntu  è  emulato
<tersite1> ti consiglio di leggere  questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/GestioneDisco
<Brein> @tersitel: ti spiego meglio..io in winzoz ho un unico hdd,ma partizonato in due parti C: e D:
<ubottu-it> Brein: Error: "tersitel:" is not a valid command.
<Brein> posso io crearlo dentro solamente a d: che sarebbe la parte dove nn si appoggia winzoz?
<tersite1> certo che  sì
<tersite1> ma  cosa  c'hai  su C:?
<Brein> su c: attualmente ho sia winzoz che ubuntu credo
<Brein> perchè in gparted mi spunta il blocco della chiavetta e poi come etichetta "/host"
<Brein> ergo significa che li ho qlc che nn posso modificare
<Brein> e il boot forse di ubuntu
<tersite1> mi spiace non ci  capisco nulla... non mi piace  dire  cose  di  cui non sono sicuro
<Brein> eh dai ok..ma allora..dimmi una cosa..tu come hai installato ubuntu senza renderlo "dipendente" da winzoz?
<tersite1> bisogna  creare una partizione  dedicata, lo  farebbe  anche  il live  cd  di ubuntu
<tersite1> ma io  l'ho  fatta  con gparted...basta  restrigere lo spazio  dedicato a  windows
<Brein> ma questo live cd dove si trova?
<tersite1> ma  quello che non capisco  sono le  due partizioni che hai  C:  e  D:  a  cosa  ti  servono? boh!
<tersite1> il live  Cd  di ubuntu: allora  vai  su  ubuntu.it  e  tiscarichi la  ISO
<Brein> non è che mi servono a qlc..è che volevo dare piu spazio a ubuntu e meno a winzoz in generale,ma grazie a gparted ho visto che ho già 4 partizioni primarie creare
<Brein> create
<tersite1> l'immagine  del   disco, poi la  masterizzi  con un programma cdburner  per  esempio
<Brein> volevo creare cioè ubuntu dalla base
<Brein> facendomi la parte per linux.swap
<Brein> la parte per i dati(foto-file-documenti)
<Brein> e poi quella basilare x fare girare ubuntu in sè x sè
<tersite1> allora  devi usare Gparted e  fare le partizioni...altro non so mi  dispiace
<Brein> ma aprendo gparted non capisco se già è fatta cosi,oppure c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge
<Brein> ok..fatto l'iso e masterizzato
<Brein> riavvio pc in modalità cd rom,giusto?
<tersite1> l'hai  già  masterizzato?
<Brein> no no..perchè io ho fatto con wubi :(
<Brein> ergo era proprio per evitare la masterizzazione
<tersite1> capito...ma non so  se  con wubi  ti  vede le partizioni,  chiedi a  qualcuno più  esperto
<Brein> eh..se ci fosse qlc anche che tu puoi consigliarmi lo farei vulentier
<Brein> ;)
<tersite1> qua  trovi tante persone in gamba
<tersite1> io comunque  fossi inte  proverei  intanto  a  vedee  come  va  con  wubi,  quando sarai più pratico puoi installarlo
<Brein> perfetto..ma riescono a leggere mentro scrivo,giusto?nn ho bisogno di riscrivere vero?
<Brein> si si ma attualmente già un bel pò di cose le ho imparate
<tersite1> se  c'è  qualcuno che  ci s egue  :D
<Brein> poi diciamo che l'ultima versione è cmq veramente facilitata
<tersite1> cosa  c'hai  ubuntu  11.10?
<Brein> yy
<Brein> che cmq è pesante credo rispetto a quelle precedenti mi pare di capire
<tersite1> la  sto provando anch'io manon mi entusiasma , prova  anche  la  linu mint  12
<tersite1> linux mint
<Brein> dove la trovo?
<Brein> e installazione come?attraverso cd o sempre wubi o similari?
<tersite1> sul sito  di linux mint  è  una  derivata  da ubuntu...spero  che non mi kickino  fuori  LOKL!
<tersite1> LOL!
<Brein> capito
<Brein> ah ma una cosa..come si puliscono le cache personali e non quelle dei programmi?
<tersite1> http://linuxmint.com/
<Brein> cioè la riga di comando apt-get autoclen vale anche per le cache personali?
<tersite1> nn lo so  mi  spaic
<tersite1> spiace
<Brein> ok
<tersite1> io vado  ciao...spero  di  esserti  stato utile :-)
<Brein> ok..si si..grazie dell'aiuto cmq!! ;) ci si ribecca
<tersite1> :-)
<pdor> qualcuno perche questro mi dice permission denied? dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/media/becap.dd e sono da live
<pdor> fermi tutti
<pdor> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/media/doc/becap.dd
<pdor> come no detto
<pdor> si questo
<pdor> qualcuno mi dice perche questo mi dice permission denied? dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/doc/becap.dd .....e sono da live
<melolaqualunque> salve ragazzuoli
<Brein> scusate ma la penna usb come viene riconosciuta da ubuntu?
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  sei libero?
<Brein> l'ho inserita ma nn parte niente
<melolaqualunque> Brein:  lai fatto partire con il boot da usbù?
<Brein> no no vorrei copiare l'iso su penna usb
<Brein> ma nn trovo il pennino su ubuntu
<melolaqualunque> e hai fatto partire il cd di ubuntu?
<melolaqualunque> sei con ubuntu live?
<Brein> no no
<melolaqualunque> Brein:  e come spiegati
<Brein> io ho già installato ubuntu ma con wubi
<Brein> adesso vorrei
<Brein> disinstallare tutto e ricreare tutto da file iso per fare qlc di indipendente da winzoz
<Brein> ma c'è un modo per fare riconoscere la penna usb a ubuntu?
<melolaqualunque> Brein:  sistema >amministrazione >creatore di dischi di avvio
<Brein> con ubuntu 11.10?
<pdor>  qualcuno mi dice perche questo mi dice permission denied? dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/doc/becap.dd .....e sono da live
<melolaqualunque> mmm non saprei io ho 10.04
<melolaqualunque> ragazzi ho problemi con la scheda video sis ...risoluzione max 800x 600
<filo1234> pdor: perchè ovviamente non puoi avere i permessi di lavorare sul device in quel modo
<melolaqualunque> come devo fare x aumentarla...ps non mi riconosce il monitor tralaltro
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  eccoti
<Brein> ciao filo1234
<melolaqualunque> filo1234: mi aiuti
<filo1234> pdor: usa sudo
<Brein> come faccio riconoscere la penna usb a ubuntu?
<Brein> nn mi parte nulla in automatico
<pdor> ma le istruzioni non lo dicono di usare sudo..
<filo1234> Brein: quando butti quel wubi lo farà da sola
<pdor> e non dire il buin senso eh:)
<pdor> sono comandi delicatyi
<filo1234> pdor: madu, ma è ovvio ch edipende dove  eper cosa lo usi
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  puoi aiutarmi?
<filo1234> nemmeno il man di cp dice di usare sudo ma è ovvio che se lo usi sulla / non puu farlo d autente
<filo1234> usa l atesta
<pdor> sono istruzioni per il becap di sistema
<Brein> ma quindi devo operare in winzoz adesso?
<filo1234> vabè
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: uhm scheda sis
<filo1234> bella rogna
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: si può provare
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  non mi dire nnt sto impazz
<filo1234> ma devi segnarti un paio di comandi perchè devi darli da tty
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  cosa mi consigli di fare... si vede tutto gigante
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: facciamo così
<Brein> ok..allora devo cancellare sto wubi capito va :P
<melolaqualunque> filo1234: si aspe gio l altra volta mi stava aiuta qualcuno e appena o aperto la consolle tty
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  lo shermo mette a saltare e non si ferma piu
<filo1234> uhm
<filo1234> allora dobbia fare un'altra cosa prima
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.ori
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  fatto...apparentemente niente
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: ora gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: http://paste.ubuntu.com/885354/ aggiungi questa roba
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  aggiungo?
<filo1234> si
<melolaqualunque> filo1234: ok
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: salva  epoi fai vedere come al solito cat /etc/default/grub
<melolaqualunque> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/885363/
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: ok sudo update-grub
<filo1234> se da errori dimmelo
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  apparentemente nnt
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: ora mi sa che dovresti riavviare, prova a vedere se ti va la tty ora, altrimenti devi riavviare
<melolaqualunque> ok
<melolaqualunque> la tty è alt +f2?
<filo1234> ctrl + alt +f2
<melolaqualunque> ok cmq se salta riavvio e ritorno
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> ....mi sa che salta lol
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  azz non funge saltella di brutto e non di vede nnt
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: uhm hai un altro linux li?
<melolaqualunque> e no gio... ciò un win7
<filo1234> no no era per entrare con un ssh
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  mi dispiace
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  allora nnt?
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: però puoi scaricare un putty.exe
<filo1234> e da li entrare in ssh sul pc linux...
<melolaqualunque> cosa è
<filo1234> un programmino per eseguire connessioni ssh da windows a linux
<melolaqualunque> mmm provo?
<melolaqualunque> e poi cosa faccio?
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: spetta rpima devi installare openssh-server sul pc con linux
<melolaqualunque> come lo installo?
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<melolaqualunque> filo1234: come lo installo?
<melolaqualunque> filo1234: ok
<melolaqualunque> e posso continua a chat da ubuntu o no?
<filo1234> si si
<filo1234> pe rora si quando poi facciamo in ssh no
<melolaqualunque> a ok dai getto tutti e 2
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html il putty lo prendi da qui
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  ok grazie dai faccio subito
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  putty.exe giusto?
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: sperando ch etutto sto casino serva pe rl asis
<filo1234> si
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  secondo me la fai sei bravo... ma fai sto lavoro?
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  fatto tutto
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: ora devi conoscere l'ip del pc con linux
<filo1234> se non lo sai ifconfig t elo sa
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  scs l ignoranza ip come lo vedo su ubuntu
<filo1234> ifconfig
<melolaqualunque> ok
<filo1234> poi esegui putty.exe e host/ip ci metti appunto l'ip
<bodhibob> filo1234, openssh non è installato di default c'è solo il client su ubuntu
<filo1234> 21:08 < filo1234> melolaqualunque: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<filo1234> bodhibob: ^ pulisciti l elenti lol
<bodhibob> :)
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  scs è indirizzo inet?
<melolaqualunque> ip non ne vedo
<filo1234> si
<melolaqualunque> ok
<filo1234> 192.168 ...qualcosa sarà
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  si si
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  lo metto su putty e clicco su open?
<filo1234> si
<melolaqualunque> mi spunta login as :
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  su schermata nera
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: bene metti user e password di ubuntu
<melolaqualunque> ok tutto di seguito ?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> login e poi ti chiede l apassword
<melolaqualunque> ecco :-) filo1234
<filo1234> ok sei dentro ora?
<melolaqualunque> un attimo
<melolaqualunque> ok mi esce tipo il terminale
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: ora però se iniziamo cadrai se sei connesso qui da ubuntu
<melolaqualunque> mi collego con win7?
<filo1234> si
<melolaqualunque> ok un attimo arrivo
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  eccomi su 7
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: allora facciamo 2 cose sudo /etc/init/gdm stop
<filo1234> uhm
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: allora facciamo 2 cose sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  asp chiudo tutti i programmi e finestre in ubuntu?
<filo1234> ok
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  li faccio tutti e 2 i comandi o solo il secondo
<filo1234> il secondo solo
<melolaqualunque> fatto ..
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: dovresti vedere l agrafica di ubuntu morire
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  vedo 2 linee che fanno sali e scendi
<filo1234> lol
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: ora sudo X -configure
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  per dare altro comando in win 7 con puppy che devo fa?
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> devi dare sudo X -configure
<melolaqualunque> non mi spunta il solito comando del terminale
<filo1234> da puppy
<filo1234> non ho capito
<melolaqualunque> puppy non scrive piu
<filo1234> rilancia puppy se l'ha incasinato
<filo1234> chiudi e rilancialo
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  sto facendo
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  mi da putty inactive
<melolaqualunque> e schermata nera
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: ma quel pc con ubuntu era collegato in wifi per caso?
<melolaqualunque> si gio
<filo1234> porca trota
<melolaqualunque> vado a mettere la lan?
<filo1234> se fai in fretta si perchè tra poco devo andarmene
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  se lo faccio adesso fa nnt?
<melolaqualunque> ok veloce
<melolaqualunque> velocissimo
<melolaqualunque> fatto
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: solo che dovrai riavviare perchè ora non conosci l'ip
<filo1234> e dobbiamo ricomionciare
<melolaqualunque> rientro con puppy?
<melolaqualunque> o da capo?
<filo1234> se non sa l'ip non puoi entrare da puppy
<filo1234> è diverso ora
<melolaqualunque> ok
<melolaqualunque> sto riavvi
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  dai faccio veloce mi scrivi il comando x ip?
<filo1234> ifconfig
<melolaqualunque> ok
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: oko ma dopo che riusciamo forse  afare queste 2 cose dobbiamo fare altro..
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: intanto segna
<melolaqualunque> sto per entra con puppy
<filo1234> da putty devi dare sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && X -configure
<filo1234> X maiuscola
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  sto dando il comando
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  fatto schermata nera in ubuntu
<filo1234> anch eil secondo comando?
<filo1234> sudo X -configure
<melolaqualunque> il secondo qual e?
<melolaqualunque> cazzo si blocco il puppy un attimo gio
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: può essere normale putty ( suks )
<melolaqualunque> asp
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: sarebbe meglio se ti facessi una live di ubuntu
<filo1234> che*
<melolaqualunque> arrivo gio
<melolaqualunque> sto dando di nuovo i 2 comandi
<filo1234> guarda che magari il comando lo finisce ma quella specie di putty si blocca...
<filo1234> dovresti controllare se nella tua home di ubuntu hai un file chiamato xorg.conf.new
<melolaqualunque> allora ho dato il primo comando e ce schermata nera con striscie
<Gabryfan82> ciao a tutti
<Gabryfan82> come installo innodb su ubuntu
<melolaqualunque> e poi putty diventa inactivo
<melolaqualunque> controllo la home?
<filo1234> melolaqualunque:  eh è networkmanager del che va giu e butta giu l arete
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  e che consigli de fa
<new_ubuntu> perche mi da errore quando provo a montare dei dispositivi? con il comando sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: se in dhcp giusto?
<Acarus> Gabryfan82: mysqld?
<Gabryfan82> si su mysqld
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  spiegati meglio
<Acarus> è di serie sul repository ufficiale
<Acarus> devi solo aggiungere al ddl engine=innodb
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: con la rete attacchi e va giusto?
<Gabryfan82> però non riesco ad attivarlo
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: il cavo dico
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  certo che si
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: ok io però ora devo andare altrimenti mi chiudono in ufficio
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  vabbo grazie lo stesso hai ftt molto oggi x me!!!!
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: se riavvi Ubuntu fai così da terminale gksudo gedit /etc/network/interface
<melolaqualunque> ok
<melolaqualunque> e poi
<new_ubuntu> perche mi da errore quando provo a montare dei dispositivi? con il comando sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: e ci metti http://paste.ubuntu.com/885458/
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: questo poi lo togliamo altrimenti no funzia la wifi
<melolaqualunque> ok
<attempt> e poi come disse schettino....
<filo1234> è solo per avere la connessiomne  aprescindere da network-manager
<melolaqualunque> ok dopo che faccio
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: dopo ritenti con putty e quei 2 comandi
<filo1234> quandop torno dopo poi mi dici
<melolaqualunque> e dopo ancora
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  dico il pc funziona ugualmente?
<filo1234> eh dopo puoi tranquillamente riavviare ubuntu perchè devi farmi vedere il file che ha creato il comando
<attempt> vabbuo'....
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: si pe rora no fa nulla di più che creare quel file
<melolaqualunque> ok e poi continuiamo la pross?
<filo1234> la prossima devo vedere il file per capire se c'è da cambiare un parametro
<Badula> hi all
<Badula> :D
<Badula> ,quote 1
<melolaqualunque> filo1234:  ok dai mo vai ! :-)
<filo1234> melolaqualunque: ricorda che se vuoi usare la wifi devi fare così :
<filo1234> nell'interfaces
<filo1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/885467/
<filo1234> ciao
<vit_o> buona sera a tutti
<vit_o> Quando provo a resettare Unity e compiz mi da diversi errori e warn, insomma non lo resetta e non riesco ad utilizzare unity 3d. Sapreste aiutarmi per favore?
<hotoko> ragazzi cè anche un chan libero sempre di ubuntu-it=
<hotoko> ?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, avrei una curiosita': ma se io installo ubuntu su un hd, e poi questo hd lo metto in un altro pc, mi funziona lo stesso oppure no perche' l'installazione vale solo per l'altro computer?
<hotoko> secondo me va....a meno che non ci siano problemi di compatibilità hardware
<hotoko> ma non me ne intendo quindi non fare affidamento su quello che ho detto
<filo1234> lilluz82: al 90% va tutto, ma devi modificare una cosa di sicuro
<filo1234> ovvero il /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<filo1234> lilluz82: altrimenti la scheda di rete eth0 diventa eth1 ecc...
<lilluz82> avevo provato a fare sta cosa con win e non  funzionava
<filo1234> window è un'altra faccenda
<lilluz82> immaginavo
<filo1234> anche se c'è il sistema per farlo anche da windows
<filo1234> ma vabè
<lilluz82> ho una questione un po' particolare tra le mani
<lilluz82> praticamente....
<lilluz82> mia mamma ha un pc con windows , ma ha la tastiera rotta.... e il mouse a infrarossi cinese
<lilluz82> ho provato a installargliuu ubuntu e l'installazione non si completa, si arresta quasi subito  per "errore
<filo1234> lilluz82: passa in chat per piacere se non hai un problema tecnico cn ubuntu
<lilluz82> ok... dico solo questo velocemnete.. non riesco ad installargli ubuntu sul suo computer, quindi pensavo di installarglielo attaccando l'hd al mio
<filo1234> lilluz82: puoi provare, ma se poi hai altro HW che non va bene....
<filo1234> lilluz82: tentar non nuoce
<lilluz82> si sono due Dell portatili ma diversi
<filo1234> al 90% va tutto bene
<lilluz82> e senti, ma su st'hd c'e' installato vista mi sembra su tutto l'hd.. come faccio allora ad installare ubuntu?
<filo1234> lilluz82: vuoi lasciare anche vista?
<filo1234> !installazione | lilluz82
<ubot-it> lilluz82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<lilluz82> si lo vuole per quattro cavolate
<filo1234> fai la deframmentazione prima
<filo1234> e poi fai un'installazione normale
<lilluz82> ma vista resta ?
<filo1234> se non lo cancelli certo, perchè non dovrebbe
<filo1234> leggi la guida
<lilluz82> ok ;) grazie mille
<vit_o> Ho un problema nel resettere unity, qualcuno può aiutarmi? o consigliarmi dove poter chiedere assistenza?
<virunga> vit_o, cosa non funziona?
<vit_o> virunga, credo che la cosa migliore sia rimandarti  a questo così ti chiarisci meglio le idee http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,513697.0.html     l'ho fatto per essere più chiaro, così non ti faccio perder tempo.
<tanis260474> ciao a tutti ragazzi, scusate sapete dirmi perchè con ubuntu 11.10 non riesco ad entrare in cam nelle varie chat? grazie in anticipo
<vit_o> tanis260474, non so se è la via giusta ma potresti provare ad eseguire un test di sistema
<linux> salve a tutti
<linux> vorrei sapere come istallare
<linux> torbrowser su ubuntu 11.10
<vit_o>  linux, è quessto quello che cerchi? : http://www.lffl.org/2011/08/tor-browser-navigare-anonimi-con-linux.html
<linux> si grazie
<linux> ma una procedura d'istalazione da terminale?
<linux> vorrei attivarlo su crome
<linux> chrome
<vit_o> non so cosa è, un attimo che leggo la guida e vediamo se riesco ad aiutarti
<vit_o> linux, no per installarlo basta andare nel softwer center
<linux> mi da un errore
<vit_o> linux, mi segui? basta che metti tor browser, ed installi vidalia
<linux> fatto
<vit_o> quindi hai risolto o ti da errore questo?
<linux> ma faccio attiva e mi da questo errore: Reading config failed--see warnings above
<vit_o> quindi lo hai già installato tor giusto?  il problema adesso sta nell'utilizzarlo se ho capito bene
<linux> sisi
<vit_o> io non l'ho mai usato ma a stu punto si capisce che è solo problema di configurazione, prima di fare attiva cerca un po' di sistemare le impostazioni
<linux> ok grazie
<Cristian> ciao
<ConteRosso> weee
<Cristian> ciao
<ConteRosso> come  va? vche  versione  di ubuntu  usi?
<Cristian> ConteRosso, per discutere di cose non inerenti il canale devi venire su ubuntu-it-chat
<Cristian> qua solo canale di aiutp
<ConteRosso> ok
<zampa_> ciao a tutti
<maXXer> buonasera a tutti
<ConteRosso> buona notte
<maXXer> ciao filo1234, hai un attimo per me?
<maXXer> o qualunque altro smanettatore insomma :D
<maXXer> o smanettatrice :]
<maXXer> anche perchè sui forum non ho trovato traccia  di soluzione
<maXXer> e speravo nel benestare qi questo canaale
<Vin_> quando uscire ubuntu 12.04??
<maXXer> speriamo presto
<maXXer> dicono maggio
<Vin_> finalmente una distro seria
<maXXer> guarda io con la 11.10 sto diventando scemo
<Vin_> io ho la 10.04 ancora
<maXXer> anzi, sto terminando proprio la metamorfosi
<Vin_> su un portatile
<maXXer> tienitela stretta bro :D
<Vin_> perchè con altre versioni non mi parte il wifi
<Vin_> starano
<maXXer> neanche con la 11.10?
<Vin_> si ce il driver ma non parte
<maXXer> con me parte
<Vin_> uso il driver bradcon b43
<maXXer> io non ho la minima idea di quale uso io :D
<Vin_> con la 11.10 ho un altro problema
<Vin_> non mi funziona bene sound converter
<Vin_> per convertire i file ad mp3 non li converte
<Vin_> strano
<Vin_> sono diventato scemo per farlo andare
<Vin_> senza risultati
<jester-> Vin_: ti manca una libreria della lamesticass
<Vin_> ho installato le librerie fmpeg
<jester-> serve la lame
<jester-> cerca liblame
<Vin_> come si chiama di preciso il pacchetto
<Vin_> a tè a funzionato??
<jester-> serve quella per convertire in mp3
<jester-> è arcinota la cosa
<Vin_> grazie della dritta :)
<Vin_> domani proverò
<Vin_> a poi volevo sapero
<Vin_> per conto di mio zio
<Vin_> se riuscivo a configurare la chiavetta
<Vin_> wind
<Vin_> e connettersi
<jester-> Vin_: si chiama lame  il pacchetto che si trascina una libmp3lame0 come dipendenza
<jester-> Vin_: con gli ultimi kenrnel 98% delle key internet sono riconosciute
<Vin_> e ce bisogno di configurarle??
<jester-> attaccandola la prima volta se la rileva chide se configurarla
<jester-> bisogna metterli se wind o altro
<Vin_> ma ci sono da mettere parametri??
<jester-> per forza, che ne sa il sistema che provider usi
<jester-> ma c'è la conf guidata
<Vin_> si ma per es
<Vin_> il nome e pass dove le prendo??
<Vin_> ho provato una volta ma non ci sono riuscit
<jester-> non servo no user e pass per connessioni da key o cellofono
<Vin_> vorrei riprovare
<maXXer> e l'epn te lo da in automatico
<maXXer> apn*
<Vin_> quindi basta mettere solo wind e basta??
<maXXer> ti chiede paese, operatore e piano tariffario
<maXXer> che sarebbe wind non business
<jester-> Vin_: se non va la key dici allo zio di attaccare il cellofono alla usb in modalità pcsuite
<maXXer> nel caso di tuo zio
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-16
<jester-> va di sicuro e molto meglio delle key che sono delle bufale
<Vin_> si potrebbe usare anche il thetering
<jester-> se poi lo usi in bluetooth non hai ne filo ne la cosa che sporge dalla usb
<Vin_> con android volendo
<Vin_> però e sempre una cosa comprata e scazza
<Vin_> a non usarla
<maXXer> la cosa che mi ha fatto bestemmiare è che ubuntu studio non mi riconosce il telefono
<maXXer> pur installando il network manager
<jester-> studio è per usi particolari
<Vin_> ragazzi
<jester-> ha un kernel a bassa latenza un po scemo
<Vin_> io su ubuntu ci sono capitato per caso
<maXXer> si, e il net manager dicono che non vada d'accordo con i driver audio
<Vin_> quando su emule scrivevo linux
<Vin_> per installarlo
<Vin_> :):)
<maXXer> jester-, bisogna montarci il kernel real time
<Vin_> senza nemmeno mettere la iso sul cd
<maXXer> llol
<maXXer> ad ogni modo il mio problemaè un altro
<maXXer> mi serve questo driver: 04f2:b1d6
<maXXer> ma come faccio la ricerca
<Vin_> adesso ho capito che esistono tante distro :)
<jester-> maXXer: installa il generic normale che userai quando non paciocchi la musica
<Vin_> e il dirver audio??
<maXXer> mi rimanda ad ubuntu.com/components
<maXXer> jester-, son tornato all ubuntu oneiric :p
<maXXer> dicevo
<maXXer> ubuntu.com/components
<maXXer> non permette di scaricare i drivers
<jester-> Vin_: se non hai in hardware tipo qualche ausu o vaio va tutto di serie
<maXXer> ma mi dice che la webcam è supportata da ubuntu, ma non la mia distro
<maXXer> non dovro' reinstallare tutto per un driver, no?
<Vin_> su ho avuto problemi con i driver video io
<Vin_> adesso ho cambiato tutta la scheda madre e mi attacco direttamente a lei il monitor
<jester-> ati e nvidia non obsolete non hanno problemi
<maXXer> il mio pproblema è la webcam chhe freeza
<Vin_> ragazzi e per la web cam di amns che non và
<Vin_> bastarda microsoft
<Vin_> amsn
<Vin_> che a chiuso i canali web
<maXXer> con me si congela anche con cheese
<maXXer> perchè non trovo quel cazzo di driver
<Vin_> come si può risolvere questo problema che non và la web cam
<Vin_> con amsn
<maXXer> prova ad installarti emesene
<maXXer> ma la versione che supporta la cam
<maXXer> con skype ti funziona?
<Vin_> si si
<Vin_> ma non tutti anno
<Vin_> skype
<maXXer> vero
<Vin_> io sono stato costretto
<Vin_> a farlo
<Vin_> vorrei capire il motivo perchè anno chiuso le web
<Vin_> a sto punto perchè  non fare msn per linux
<Vin_> al mac e stato fatto
<Pinuccio> li mancasse solo quello a linux son due settimane che smanetto col desktop e ancora non mi trovo a mio agio e si che li ho provati tutti
<avibi> ciao a tutti
<Vin_> non e male ubuntu
<Vin_> io ho imparato mammano che lo usi
<Vin_> si chiama scrivania :)
<Vin_> non desktop
<Pinuccio> come no
<Pinuccio> scrivania in italiano
<Pinuccio> in inglese desktop
<Vin_> si scherzo :)
<Vin_> cmq davvero e molto migliore
<avibi> ho da poco installato ubuntu, volevo sapere come faccio ad installare un file .tar.gz?mi chiede di scaricare flah player per poter vedere i video su yotube...clickando sul link mi fa scaricare il file....come lo installo?
<Vin_> chiudi tutto
<Vin_>  e cancella tutto
<Vin_> :):)
<Vin_> basta aprire il softwer centrer
<Vin_> e scrivere adobe flash player e installi la verisone 10
<Vin_> fatto :):)
<Carlin0> avibi, apri un terminale e scrivi → sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<avibi> prima di chiudere e cancellare tutto provo :D
<Vin_> e la soluzuione più semplice
<Vin_> fai come dico io
<Pinuccio> libflashplayer.so se ce nel file è quello e lo copi in .mozilla/plugins
<avibi> carlino...con il comando apt-get non ho capito come faccio  a sapere cosa scrivere dopo?io avevo provato a scrivere sudo apt-get flash player ma nn mi dava risultati
<avibi> si mi pare ci fosse quel file
<Vin_> avibi ascolta a me
<Carlin0> avibi, copia incolla quel comando sul terminale ed è fatta , non è difficile
<Vin_> e molto più facile così
<Carlin0> poi fai come vuoi
<Pinuccio> bhe si ma se cambia distibuzione devi fare a mano nel 200% dei casi
<Carlin0> a me non mi pagano
<avibi> carlin0 io chiedevo come faccio a saper cosa scrivere dopo il comando sudo apt-get install
<avibi> in altri casi
<avibi> come ti dicevo,io prima avevo provato a scrivere sudo apt-get install flash player
<Carlin0> avibi, devi sapere il nome del pacchetto da installare
<avibi> ok
<Vin_> così ti incasini un pò
<Carlin0> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.0.1.152ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 52 kB
<avibi> e il nome del pacchetto esatto lo trovo in rete?
<Vin_> avibi
<Vin_> senti a mè
<avibi> si
<avibi> sento tutti io :)
<Carlin0> senti a lui ...
<Carlin0> ciao :P
<avibi> ciao carlin0 grazie
<Vin_> apri il sofware center
<avibi> si
<Pinuccio> al limite leggi :\
<Vin_> e scrivi adobe flash player e installi la verisone 10 ce scritto
<avibi> ino?xke dici che usando il metodo di carlino mi incass
<avibi> -.-
<avibi> xke dici che usando il metodo di carlino mi incasino?
<Pinuccio> fa pure rima
<Vin_> sinceramente
<Carlin0> Vin_, a me pare sia la 11 e non la 10
<Vin_> sto benedetto software centre
<Vin_> l'avranno fatto per qualcosa :)
<Vin_> si e la 11
<avibi> si ma è lento
<avibi> preferisco il terminale
<avibi> x quello volevo capire il fatto dei pacchetti
<avibi> nomi dei pacchetti
<Vin_> il tempo che si apre poi và
<Pinuccio> scrive man yum, man nomeprogramma ti apre la pagina di manuale per qualsiasi programma
<Pinuccio> sciriv
<avibi> nn mi dispiace smacchinare dal terminale
<Pinuccio> scrivi*
<Pinuccio> cioe man apt-get
<Pinuccio> :P
<Carlin0> avibi, i nomi dei pacchetti li impari pian pianino
<Vin_> bè cmq hai fatto??
<Vin_> e la versione 11
<Carlin0> quando non li sai googli
<avibi> sto facendo vin
<Vin_> bene poi dovresti riavviare firefox
<avibi> carlino quindi ad esempio x il nome del pacchetto del flash player sarei dovuto andare su google e scrivere cosa?
<Pinuccio> ma scusa ci sara un opzione in apt per filtrare via nome no?? io son su fedora quindi non posso dirtelo
<avibi> sto su chromiun pinuccio
<avibi> è lo stesso vero?
<Carlin0> cmq tanto per chiarire le idee un po a tutti USC è solo una gui di apt
<Pinuccio> bho cosa è chromiun
<avibi> la vrs opensuorce di chrome
<Vin_> il player??
<avibi> cmq lo ho scaricato
<avibi> vrs 11
<avibi> ora provo
<Carlin0> avibi, riavvia il browser e se non va torna
<Carlin0> avibi, usi la 32 o la 64 ?
<Vin_> ragazzi io vado a letto spero di averti aiutato avibi
<avibi> nn ce stato bisogno del riavvio...ho aggiornato la pagina e va....
<avibi> grazie mille ragazzi gentilissimi
<Vin_> mi fà piacere
<avibi> misà ke tornerò presto ;-)
<Vin_> ragazzi io mi farò risentire per vedere sta benedetta chiavetta della wind :)
<Vin_> ora vado a nanna
<avibi> carlino uso la 32
<Vin_> ciao ragazzi!!!
<Pinuccio> ciao
<avibi> ciao notte
<Carlin0> avibi, l'importante è che hai risolto
<avibi> si apposto
<avibi> grazie ancora
<avibi> notte a tutti
<Pinuccio> ma perche esiste una cosa come chromiun? perche? O.O
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<avibi> pinuccio a me mozilla serve x altro ;)
<avibi> byez
<Carlin0> buonanotte bella gente -_o
<cri> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<_Best_> Buongiorno :)
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<raziel-369> BuonGiorno a tutti
<jester-> ngiorno
<raziel-369> buongiorno
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con un avviamento di ubuntu da usb. su pc di una determinata generazione funziona perfettamente (ad esempio quello che sto usando adesso). Su pc più arretrati (tipo pentium 4) non gira. come mai?
<cristian_c> lusuhard, versione di ubuntu?
<lusuhard> 10.4 lts
<cristian_c> lusuhard, magari non hai controllato i requisiti di sistema
<lusuhard> cristian_c ieri con jester ho fatto l'aggiornamento di grub. ma funziona solo su pc dual core... perchè?
<cristian_c> lusuhard, cioè sei riuscito a farlo su girare su quel pc datato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *farlo girare
<ErVito> mah, dovrebbe girare su un pentium 4, eccome...!!!
<cristian_c> con compiz?
<lusuhard> cristian_c no, praticamente ho un portatile, dual core, pentium centrino. lì ho fatto l'installazione su usb. lì carica dal boot senza problemi. sul pc di mio padre, amd64 dual core, perfetto anche lì. vado al lavoro, sul dual core del laboratorio tutto ok, ma sul single core del carrello con il videoproiettore (cioè il mio obiettivo) non va!
<ErVito> ma lassa stà compiz, quelle cacate lì lasciatele ai bimbiminkia
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lusuhard, ram, frequenza processore e capacità hard disk?
<lusuhard> cristian_c  e grub non carica
<lusuhard> cristian_c il problema è all'avvio, con i dual core, grub carica, mi da la scelta, tutto ok, ma se lo metto su un single core, il boot rileva il sistema operativo su usb (già tutto attivato) e poi si pianta
<cristian_c> lusuhard, l'ho detto, quali requisiti ha il pc?
<lusuhard> cristian_c quello su cui non carica?
<lusuhard> cristian_c attualmente non lo so, non ce l'ho sotto mano, posso scrivermeli e tornare tra due minuti?
<lusuhard> cristian_c o forse non torno più
<lusuhard> cristian_c ahahahah
<cristian_c> lusuhard, servirebbero
<cristian_c> lusuhard, che sistema monta?
<cricido> ciao ragazzi
<cricido> mi date una mano sto impazzendo
<cricido> il mio nuovo server ubuntu non riesce a pingare all esterno
<cristian_c> cricido, pacchetti persi?
<cricido> ho dato da prima colpa al dns ma oltre ad essere
<cricido> giusto ho provato a pingare direttamente l ip di google
<cricido> mentre internamente è tutto ok
<cristian_c> cricido, hai pingato il router?
<cricido> pinga
<cristian_c> quindi fino al router tutto bene
<cricido> si anche i pc della rete ok
<cricido> adesso ho trovato qui un cisco
<cricido> asa
<cristian_c> cricido, gli altri pc della rete si collegano a internet?
<cricido> pero mi sembra strano che abbiano chiuso il traffico
<cricido> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> la scheda di rete è a posto?
<cristian_c> a me si era guastata
<cricido> è virtuale
<cristian_c> pingava ma poi si incantava
<cricido> è una macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> uhm, questo cambia le cose
<cristian_c> qemu?
<cricido> vmware
<cricido> esxi
<cristian_c> vmware server suppongo
<cricido> si
<cricido> ma domanda da profano
<cricido> com'è ipconfig /all
<cricido> su linux
<cricido> ifconfig
<cristian_c> c'era una guida sul wiki su vmware server, non so se l'hanno cestinata
<cricido> non ki fa vedere i dns usati
<cricido> c'è un comando per vedere i dns usati?
<cristian_c> cricido, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<cristian_c> sopra
<cricido> si si
<cricido> quello si
<cricido> mah
<cricido> dici che potrebbe essere
<cricido> il server virtuale
<cricido> ?
<cristian_c> cricido, i dns tornano?
<lusuhard> cristian_c ecco qua: amd sempron 2800+ 166mhz, 1024mb ram ddr 333mhz (due blocchi da 512), maxtor 82gb
<cricido> si posso provare a mettere anche opendns
<cricido> ma se non pinga nemmenop l ip diretto
<cristian_c> lusuhard, il processore è un po' scarso sembra
<cristian_c> la ram va bene
<lusuhard> cristian_c ma se gira sul mio centrino dual core da 1,8 ghz???
<cristian_c> ah, 2800 mhz
<cristian_c> avevo letto 166
<jester->  cricido la virtuale in nat usa driver e palle varie dell'host
<lusuhard> cristian_c dici che devo fare gli aggiornamenti di sistema e riprovare? grub è già aggiornato, ma anche aggiornarlo non mi serve a niente, perchè poi si aggiorna su questo pc che sto usando adesso e quindi... nada!
<cricido> ma in realta è sempre andata
<cricido> e poi perche pinga la lan
<cricido> ?
<cricido> andata su altre lan
<cristian_c> lusuhard, è un 64 bit?
<cristian_c> cricido, che cosa è successo?
<lusuhard> cristian_c  no, 32
<cricido> ho creato la macchina su questa lan e non va
<lusuhard> cristian_c ma non conta, visto che ho provato ad usarlo sia su 32 che su 64 e va, l'unica differenza veramente importante che ho riscontrato è la presenza di un dual core o single core
<cristian_c> lusuhard, ok, prova a usare l'opzione quietsplash
<cristian_c> magari vengono visualizzati dei messaggi
<cristian_c> lusuhard, ma cosa vuol dire 2800+166? Hai un dual core in realtà?
<lusuhard> cristian_c ho scritto male. è un 2800 ghz, nome nel boot 2800+, bus a 166hz
<ptux> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> cricido, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VmwareServer
<ptux> sto provando ad usare openbox su ubuntu 11.10. in realtà tutto bene ma:
<ptux> 1. ad ogni login devo fare applica sulla finestra di nitrogen per lo sfondo
<ptux> 2. se cambio lightdm con slim i puntini di sospensione che vengono visualizzati durante le fasi di boot non spariscono e continuano per tutta la sessione.
<ptux> qualche suggerimento?
<glpiana> ptux, selvare la voce splash da grub per non visualizzare i pallini. per nitrogen fammi dare un'occhiata
<cricido> um
<cricido> ma lo conosco
<cricido> gia
<cricido> e poi esxi è installato su win
<cricido> scusa
<cricido> è un sistema a se
<cristian_c> lol
<cricido> non gira su  os
<glpiana> ptux, intanto dimmi che stringa hai aggiunto per avviare nitrogen con lo sfondo che hai scelto
<ptux> la stringa è: "nitrogen &" (senza apici). lo sfondo è uno di quelli predefiniti da ubuntu /usr/share/backgrounds/Power_of_words*.jpg
<cristian_c> cricido, penso che il problema dipenda da vmware, il quale gira su win e quindi vengono utilizzati i veri driver di win
<cristian_c> però hai scritto che è sistema a se
<ptux> sarebbe sufficiente mettere "nitrogen <percorso_dello_sfondo> &" per risolvere?
<ptux> mi sta venendo in mente ora..
<ptux> ;)
<ptux> invece che devo fare alla splash di grub.cfg?
<glpiana> ptux, dammi un attimo che faccio una prova
<glpiana> ptux, no, grub.cfg non lo tocchi
<ptux> ok, allora spiegami come togliere i puntini..
<glpiana> ptux, edita /etc/default/grub, leva spash e poi dopo aver lasvato dai update-grub
<ptux> quindi dovrei editare così: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" ?
<glpiana> ptux, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"
<lusuhard> cristian_c sono qui :D
<ptux> ok, grazie.
<cristian_c> lusuhard, ho suggerito di usare l'opzione quiet-splash
<cristian_c> per visualizzare gli errori all'avvio
<lusuhard> cristian_c forse non ci siamo capiti... non carica nemmeno grub, come faccio ad usare un quiet-splash?
<cristian_c> lusuhard, hai ragione
<cristian_c> lusuhard, quindi schermo nero?
<ErVito> (ma usare una live?)
<cristian_c> lusuhard, prova con nomodeset, a volte funziona
<cristian_c> ErVito, credo sia una live usb
<lusuhard> cristian_c come si fa?
<ErVito> sì, una live usb pacioccata, perché installandola da usb di fatto ha un mini-hd
<ErVito> ma usare una live _VERA_
<ErVito> un cd?
<glpiana> ptux, per lo sfondo, prova con nitrogen --restore
<cristian_c> lusuhard, ho scritto un'altra stupidaggine, è una cosa che si imposta nel grub, sorry
<ptux> glpiana, intendi in .config/openbox/autostart? quindi "nitrogen --restore &"
<cristian_c> lusuhard, forse ho capito
<glpiana> ptux, sì, dovrebbe ripristinar elo sfondo scelto in precedenza senza aprirti la finestra di nitrogen
<ptux> ok, provo subito.
<cristian_c> lusuhard, dovresti controllare il bios per quanto riguarda il boot da usb
<lusuhard> cristian_c enabled
<cristian_c> lusuhard, non ricordo, ma sulla live mi pare che il brub non ci sia
<cristian_c> *grub
<lusuhard> cristian_c non è una live, è un sistema stanalone su usb
<cristian_c> lol
<ErVito> lusuhard: prova una live vera se ti riesce
<ErVito> così almeno sappiamo che gira
<cristian_c> ErVito, ho appena scoperto che non è una live
<cristian_c> :D
<lusuhard> cristian_c quella va, sicuro, perchè carica i driver adatti all'avvio
<cristian_c> lusuhard, sul wiki ci sono delle guide specifiche
<cristian_c> mi pare ripristino grub e bootrepair
<lusuhard> cristian_c è fatta per installarsi su qualsiasi pc, vorrei rendere la mia usb standalone capace di avviarsi su questi computer e non so perchè
<lusuhard> cristian_c linka
<cristian_c> lusuhard, anch'io l'ho fatto con debian
<cristian_c> lusuhard, sul pc dove l'ho creata si avvia, su un altro no. Anch'io volevo fare la tua stessa cosa
<cristian_c> quindi ho pensato che non si potesse portare su pc diversi
<lusuhard> cristian_c vabbuò ora devo andare, ho lezione, magari oggi pomeriggio ci riprovo
<lusuhard> cristian_c vabbuò grazie del tempo
<ErVito> quindi la live funza, domanda, perché non usi una live e carichi quello di cui hai bisogno a sistema avviato?
<ErVito> se hai bisogno di programmi specifici puoi, al più crearti una tua live, ci sono anche programmi apposta per farlo
<ErVito> è scappato
<cristian_c> eh
<dusko> ciao, ho delle difficoltà con la scheda wireless su un portatile hp6715s, la scheda sembra accesa (la lucina blu del tasto), ma con iwconfig mi da "no wireless extensions", ho provato ad aggiungere i driver proprietari dal sistema-->driver hardware, ma dice nessun driver in uso
<dusko> ciao, ho delle difficoltà con la scheda wireless su un portatile hp6715s, la scheda sembra accesa (la lucina blu del tasto), ma con iwconfig mi da "no wireless extensions", ho provato ad aggiungere i driver proprietari dal sistema-->driver hardware, ma dice nessun driver in uso
<glpiana> dusko, scrivi nel terminale: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | dusko
<ubot-it> dusko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dusko> ok
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886123/
<dusko> pare che veda solo ethernet controller, quello wireless no
<lilluz82> aiuto... nn riesco ad installare ubuntu nel pc di mia mamma :( faccio partire da cd, ma si blocca alla scritta ubuntu e sotto i pallini bianchi e arancioni.... e il cd e' giusto
<glpiana> dusko, dammi un minuto e arrivo
<dusko> glpiana, ok rimango in attesa
<lilluz82> wubi non se ne parla neanche, mim appare l'errore che non puo e di vedere c:\users\aceras-1\appdata\local\temp\wubi-11.10-rev241.log
<glpiana> dusko, ma è interna la scheda o è una chiavetta?
<cristian_c> lilluz82, ma la mamma vuole? :D
<lilluz82> ehehe no, voglio io dopo la sua ennesima richiesta di aiuto per virus.... non ne posso piu
<cristian_c> mettigli una live e cambia idea
<lilluz82> ma non parte! e' pazzesco
<lilluz82> wubi non funziona
<cristian_c> mmmhhh...
<lilluz82> :(
<cristian_c> effettivamente questa è una delle situazioni in cui servirebbe wubi
<greenrabbit> lilluz82, prova con una versione meno recente di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lilluz82, già, il pc è obsoleto?
<lilluz82> no no
<cristian_c> ram, processore e disco
<lilluz82> assolutamente, e' un Dell di due anni fa... il mio e' un Dell di 6 anni fa
<cristian_c> lol
<dusko> glpiana è una scheda interna, ora ti dico il modello che dovrebbe avere
<cristian_c> lilluz82, sul tuo va la 11.10?
<lilluz82> cmq, se premo esc mi appaiono gli errori
<greenrabbit> lilluz82, probabilmente qualche periferica non viene riconosciuta e quindi non carica
<lilluz82> no ho la 11.04 ancora
<greenrabbit> lilluz82, che errori ti appaiono?
<lilluz82> vi dico gli errori un attimo che faccio il pastebin... devo scriverli a mano che sono scritti nell'altro pc
<cristian_c> lilluz82, c'è il registro degli accessi falliti mi pare, ma essendo una live va bene una foto
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886131/ ecco le caratteristiche
<greenrabbit> lilluz82, un altra cosa che potresti fare e la descrizione dettagliata dell'hardware
<cristian_c> greenrabbit, due anni fa mi sembra recente
<glpiana> dusko, il problema è che non viene vista. sicuro sia pci?
<dusko> glpiana: certo, è interna
<glpiana> dusko, scrivi: uname -a         e copiami la riga che esce
<greenrabbit> cristian_c, non è tanto il problema se è recente o meno ma la tipologia di hardware, magari ha una scheda video che non è supportata
<dusko> glpiana Linux dusko-laptop 2.6.32-39-generic #86-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 13 21:47:32 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> dusko, dal bios del portatile la vedi?
<cristian_c> greenrabbit, allora dovrebbe provare con un recovery mode
<glpiana> dusko, o da eventuali altri sistemi operativi
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886134/
<dusko> posso provare a vedere dal bios, da altri sistemi la vedeva, c'era su windows e funzionava, era un portatile usato, ma l'ho formattato subito
<lilluz82> mi fa un sacco di errori di input error
<glpiana> dusko, allora aspetta, dammi l'output di lsusb
<lilluz82> input output
<dusko> glpiana: ok
<greenrabbit> lilluz82, l'immagine dell'iso di ubuntu l'hai masterizzata su un cd oppure su chiavetta usb?
<lilluz82> cd
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886137/
<lilluz82> e ho controllato se era giusta
<greenrabbit> lilluz82, potrebbe anche essere il cd difettoso a volte capita
<lilluz82> :(
<glpiana> dusko, è usb (anche se interna)
<lilluz82> provo a fare una live da usb allora
<cristian_c> lilluz82, uhm, già
<dusko> glpiana questa mi giunge nuova :)
<lilluz82> ma mi sembra che  premendo f12 non mi fa partire da usb
<greenrabbit> se hai una chiavetta usb da almeno 1gb ti consiglierei di "masterizzare" l'iso direttamente sulla chiavetta
<cristian_c> lilluz82, controlla l'md5
<cristian_c> del cd
<lilluz82> controllato e' giusto
<glpiana> dusko, dammi l'output di lsusb -v
<greenrabbit> lilluz82, controlla il bios, da lì puoi settare l'avvio da usb
<cristian_c> oppure prova a rimasterizzare su cd a bassa velocità
<lilluz82> ok mo provo
<lilluz82> grazie a tutti vado
<greenrabbit> lilluz82, una volta mi è capitato di masterizzare 3 volte lo stesso cd con ubuntu, a solo la terza era la buona
<greenrabbit> andato
<greenrabbit> cmq da allora uso solo usb xD
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886138/
<dusko> glpiana forse non ho copiato tutto, rifaccio
<cristian_c> già
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886144/ c'è un sacco di output
<glpiana> dusko, allora dai: lsusb -d 03f0:171d -v
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886154/
<dusko> ecco qua
<glpiana> dusko, dammi anche lsmod
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886158/
<glpiana> dusko, fammi sta prova. scrivi: sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> dusko, poi scrivi: dmesg | tail        e metti su pastebin
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886164/
<glpiana> dusko, ora scrivi: iwconfig
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886165/
<dusko> ;(
<glpiana> dusko, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dusko> glpiana dusko@dusko-laptop:~$  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dusko> wlan0: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device di questo tipo
<glpiana> dusko, sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<dusko> glpiana sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<dusko> eth1: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device di questo tipo
<glpiana> dusko, sudo rmmod b43
<dusko> glpiana dusko@dusko-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod b43
<dusko> dusko@dusko-laptop:~$
<glpiana> dusko, ha un interruttore fisico?
<dusko> glpiana dusko@dusko-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod b43
<dusko> ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<dusko> glpiana sì, un bottone in alto a sinistra, è acceso con la lucina blu
<glpiana> dusko, normale che la seconda volta dica che non c'è
<dusko> glpiana ok
<glpiana> dusko, premi l'iterruttore una volta e scrivi dmesg | tail
<dusko> quindi spengo
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886173/
<glpiana> dusko, premilo ancora e di nuovo dmesg | tail
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886174/
<glpiana> dusko, è un tasto o un cursore?
<dusko> glpiana l'interruttore della wireless?
<glpiana> sì
<dusko> glpiana è proprio un tastino come quello dell'accensione del pc
<glpiana> premi ancora e di  nuovo dmesg | tail
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886175/
<glpiana> dusko, proviamo: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<dusko> glpiana non trova il pacchetto
<glpiana> !info firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<ubot-it> firmware-b43-lpphy-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver (LP-PHY version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:014-9 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 52 kB
<glpiana> dusko, su che verisone di ubutnu sei?
<glpiana> 10.04?
<dusko> glpiana esatto
<glpiana> !info firmware-b43-lpphy-installer lucid
<dusko> scusa ho dimenticato di specificare prima
<ubot-it> Package firmware-b43-lpphy-installer does not exist in lucid
<glpiana> male
<glpiana> dusko, possiamo continuare più tardi?
<dusko> glpiana ok, nel pomeriggio ti trovo?
<glpiana> dusko, nel giro di 3 qaurti d'ora
<glpiana> intanto però prova a installare questo
<glpiana> dusko, http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/multiverse/b/b43-fwcutter/firmware-b43-lpphy-installer_4.174.64.19-4_all.deb
<glpiana> se lo accetta
<dusko> ok vediamo
<glpiana> a plus
<dusko> Errore: La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: b43-fwcutter (>= 1:013~)
<dusko> se avessi la 11.10 sarebbe più semplice la storia?
<glpiana> dusko, vediamo dopo allora
<glpiana> potrebbe
<glpiana> devo andare
<dusko> ok
<dusko> a dopo
<dusko> grazie
<Vin_> giorno a tutti!!
<glpiana> dusko, io ci sono
<dusko> glpiana ho fatto delle cose, spero non cazzate
<dusko> ora ti faccio vedere
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> dusko, dimmi
<dusko> credo di aver installato firmware e driver che mi dicevi prima, un momento
<dusko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886186/ installazione firmware
<dusko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886191/ installazone driver
<dusko> spero che era quello che volevi farmi fare tu....
<glpiana> dusko, diciamo che per mettere fwcutter si poteva usare il pacchetto dai repo, ma vabbè. vediamo che dice ora lsmod | grep b43
<dusko> lsmod | grep b43
<dusko> sono alla frutta
<glpiana> dusko, lol
<glpiana> potrebbe non dare nulla ora
<dusko> ag.
<dusko> g.
<dusko> glpiana nulla
<glpiana> dusko, sudo modprobe b43
<dusko> dusko@dusko-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep b43
<dusko> dusko@dusko-laptop:~$
<glpiana> dusko, poi dmesg | tail
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886221/
<glpiana> dusko, e ora di nuovo iwconfig
<dusko> dusko@dusko-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<dusko> lo        no wireless extensions.
<dusko> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<dusko> manca la terza
<glpiana> sudo ifconfig wlan0
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dusko> dusko@dusko-laptop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dusko> wlan0: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device di questo tipo
<dusko> dusko@dusko-laptop:~$
<glpiana> dusko, ridai il comando con wlan1
<dusko> dusko@dusko-laptop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dusko> ok
<dusko> glpiana stessa risposta
<glpiana> dusko, eth1
<dusko> glpiana stessa risposta
<glpiana> niente da fare. aspetta che cerco ancora
<glpiana> dusko, sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> dusko, poi dai: sudo modprobe b43legacy
<glpiana> e mi mostri dmesg | tail
<dusko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886223/
<glpiana> dusko, ora di nuovo iwconfig
<dusko> dusko@dusko-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<dusko> lo        no wireless extensions.
<dusko> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<dusko> come prima
<FloodBotIt1> dusko: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<dusko> i driver ci sono ora ma come se non esistesse la scheda?
<glpiana> dusko, riprova i vari sudo ifconfig wlan0 up etc tec
<glpiana> dusko, non è detto che la shceda vada con quei driver, ma è tutto ciò che ho trovato su internet
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886227/
<dusko> niente
<dusko> glpiana se dovessi mettere 11.10?
<glpiana> dusko, hai un cd live da provare?
<dusko> devo scaricare e mi devo assentare una mezz'ora anch'io
<jester-> dusko: provare la live della 11.10 non costa nada
<dusko> proverò
<glpiana> ok
<dusko> glpiana lo faccio poi ti cerco se sei libero
<glpiana> oki
<dusko> se non riusciamo a beccarci oggi, ripasso in un altro momento
<dusko> bella lì
<dusko> grazie per lo sbattimento
<glpiana> figurati
<cri> ciao
<pac> buongiorno
<raziel-369> giorno
<pac> ho collegato uno scannere dovrebbe vederlo da solo o devo andare a cercarlo io?
<glpiana> pac, avvia simplescan o xsane e vedi se viene riconosciuto
<pac> glpiana: non lo ha riconosciuto
<glpiana> pac, che scanner è?
<pac> g\epson v10
<pac> glpiana: senza g\
<glpiana> pac, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson
<pac> glpiana: grazie
<pac> ciao buon pomeriggio a tutti io scappo al lavoro
<dusko> su un turion 64x2 tl-60 ci va ubuntu a 64bit o a 32??
<glpiana> dusko, entrambe
<dusko> ho scaricato a 64bit, ci sono controindicazioni?
<glpiana> dusko, no, la 64 bit ormai va che è una favola
<dusko> ok
<dusko> provo la live vediamo che succede con la wireless
<glpiana> ptux, ero in pensiero
<ptux> scusami ma sono stato incasinato per altri motivi! ;)
<glpiana> ptux, hai risolto qualcosa?
<ptux> ho risolto quasi tutto.
<glpiana> ptux, bien. che manca?
<ptux> quasi perché se sostituisco lightdm con slim slim mi avvia una nautilus monca invece che openbox
<ptux> e devo ogni volta selezionare con F1 il de che voglio usare.
<glpiana> non conosco slim, ma posso guardare
<ptux> ho anche provato a editare il file ·~/.xinitrc ma non ho trovato molto beneficio.
<glpiana> ptux, mi mostri il contenuto di /usr/etc/slim.conf ?
<ptux> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ptux> glpiana, /etc/slim.conf è qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/886267/
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti ho problemi con le immagini per id3, chi mi aiuta?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, spiega e chi sa ti aiuta
<Drizamanuber> voglio assegnare un'immagine al file mp3, ma con ubuntu non tro vo una soluzione, riesco a farlo solo tramite windows. Ho già provato a usare easytag e kid3 con scarsi risultati
<glpiana> ptux, hai editato .xinitrc ma poi hai modificato /usr/etc/slim.conf perchè lo leggesse al posto di /etc/X11/Xsession ?
<ptux> lol, in effetti no.. ;)
<glpiana> ptux, prova
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, easytag permette di mettere l'immagine
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sì, lo so, ma poi quando copio il file sul telefonino non si vede l'immagini
<raziel-369> Drizamanuber, il nome del programma che hai usato in windows?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: lo stesso succede anche se riproduco il file con banshee, nella finestra che si apre, appaiono gli effetti e non l'immagine che ho inserito,
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: mp4tagv250
<Drizamanuber> raziel-369: mp3tagv250 questo è il nome
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, e se apri la directory con nautilus vedi le immagini che hai messo con easytag?
<Drizamanuber> sì
<glpiana> allora nonzo
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: scusa, con nautilus non la vedo,
<Drizamanuber> c'è solo l'icona con la nota
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, allora non salvi le modifiche
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, proviamo insieme un solo mp3 con easytag, ok?
<ptux> glpiana, tutto a posto.
<ptux> ci siamo.
<glpiana> ptux, bien
<Drizamanuber> allora provo a reinstallare easytag,
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, oki, dimmi quando sei pronto
<Drizamanuber> con ubuntu software center digitando easytag ne escono due
<ptux> a questo punto mi domando perchè quando chiudo tilda (F1), per un po' resti come la sua ombra...
<ptux> ;)
<Drizamanuber> quale seleziono? quello con l'icona di easytag o quello con la cartella'
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, uno dovrebbe uscirne. fai così, chiudi sofwtar ecenter e apri un temrinale
<Drizamanuber> fatto
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, scrivi: apt-cache policy easytag               e metti su pastebin cosa esce
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/886283/
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, oki, sudo apt-get install easytag
<Drizamanuber> fatto
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ora avvialo
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, vai in una direcotory con mp3 e scegline uno di cui hai l'immagine da associare
<Drizamanuber> ok
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: adesso?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, col file selezionato, clicca su immagini
<glpiana> poi clicchi sul + e aggiungi l'9mmagine
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: non trovo il +
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: l'ho trovato
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, l'hai aggiunta?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: qui l'immagine c'è già,, l'avevo aggiunta ieri
<glpiana> beh allora nautilus dovrebbe mostrartela
<Drizamanuber> e fino a qui nessun problema, ora il problema è farla visualizzare dal telefono e da banshee
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: quando dici nautilus intendi aprire la cartella home, poi musica?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, da nautilus clicca col destro sll'mp3 e vai su porprietà. ti mostr al'immagine?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, sì quello intendo
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: no, non la mostara
<Drizamanuber> mostra
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, allora qualcosa non funziona, torna su easytag e seleziona un file senza immagine, mettigli l'immagine
<Drizamanuber> ok
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, poi clicca sull'icona per salvare (il disco con la freccia)
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, no nulla. non funziona nemmeno qui
<glpiana> LOL
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: fatto, così funzina
<glpiana> a me non fuzniona più :D
<Drizamanuber> grazie per l'aiuto
<glpiana> :)
<Drizamanuber> ho salvato cliccando sull'immagine del disco con la freccia verso il basso nella barra in alto
<glpiana> yes
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sul telefonino non si vede l'immagine
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, non so
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: azz mer putt
<Drizamanuber> non voglio usare windows.
<Drizamanuber> se trovo la soluzione poi te lo faccio sapere
<glpiana> ok
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ho un altra cosa da chiederti
<glpiana> con l'apostrofo
<Drizamanuber> conosci qualche programma per la gestione della contabilità, magari opensource, ma va bene anche a pagamento
<glpiana> no
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ora devo andare, grazie per l'aiuto
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, di nulla
<enzotib> Drizamanuber: gnucash
<new_ubuntu> ragazzi ho un problema serio con il grub, dopo aver installato ubuntu non mi parte piu niente
<new_ubuntu> sto provando a reinstallare il grub ma mi da errori
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, vediamo gli errori
<glpiana> !paste | new_ubuntu
<ubot-it> new_ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, è da ieri che sto provando a fare qualcosa, sono quasi disperato :)
<new_ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886394/
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, da quel che vedo sul sistema che monti non c'è grub-installer
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, che è successo a quel sistema?
<barbo91> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiuto :)
<enzotib> !chiedi | barbo91
<ubot-it> barbo91: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, non ti saprei dire, come faccio a ripristinarlo
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, in chroot, cioè dove stavi scriivnedo, scrivi: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, non me lo fa fare, dice che non ci sono versioni disponibili
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, ma che ubuntu hai installato?
<barbo91> Sto creando un server... Vi spiego praticamente di cosa ho bisogno! Devo limitare la navigazione internet da un server pubblico, devo far in modo che ogni pc che fornisco ai miei clienti sia preconfigurato da me per utilizzare questo mio server per la navigazione limitando così la navigazione... ho pensato a un proxy server ma a quanto pare è troppo semplice da "evitare" ho pensato allora di creare un dns server... Cosa ne pensate?
<new_ubuntu> la 10.04
<new_ubuntu> l'ultima stabile
<filo1234> barbo91: proxy+firewall
<filo1234> barbo91: il dns puoi farlo con la cache del proxy
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, l'ultima LTS, l'ultima stabile è 11.10. scrivi apt-get update
<raziel-369> barbo91, devi utilizzare una configurazione - trasparent firewall
<filo1234> barbo91: se susi squid configurato come si deve e iptables altrattanto...aggirarlo diventa difficile
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, nemmeno me lo fa fare
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, cosa dice? copia su pastebin
<new_ubuntu> mi dice che non riesce a risolvere l'host e poi mi da una marea di errori
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, ubutnu lo hai appena installato?
<new_ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886401/
<new_ubuntu> si ieri
<barbo91> hum... si sto usando squid, ip tables per ora ancora no. Il problema ragazzi è questo: un mio client windows fornito a un cliente è vulnerabile nel senso, se il cliente installa un nuovo browser e toglie il proxy sono già fregato!
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, e non si è mai avviato?
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, la cosa che mi fa stare leggermente tranquillo è che riesco a vedere tutti i file di windows quindi forse riesco a non perdere tutto
<dusko> ciao, qualcuno disponibile per risolvere il mistero dei driver per una scheda wireless su un hp6715s
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, no, mai avviato
<new_ubuntu> è dalla prima volta che fa cosi
<dusko> glpiana vedo che sei impegnato altrove
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, secondo la installazione non è andata abuon fine
<filo1234> barbo91: be grazie se tu lasci l'utente amministratore....
<filo1234> non ha senso tutto quello che fai
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, ho anche riprovato a installarlo
<glpiana> dusko, hai provato con 11.10?
<filo1234> puoi anche metterci i lucchetti o chiodarlo
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, scaricando di nuovo la iso?
<raziel-369> barbo91, con iptables configurato come si deve poui redirigere tutto il traffico diretto sulla porta 80 in uscita, verso la porta 8080 (per esempio) del proxy
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, io riscaricherei, controllerei md5sum della iso e poi reinstallerei
<dusko> glpiana, si ho installato 11.10 stesso problema, non trova driver aggiuntivi
<glpiana> !release | new_ubuntu
<glpiana> dusko, e hai provato a mettere quel firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<barbo91> fillo1234: certo l'utente non può fare una mazza ma se attacca una chiavetta e ci mette uno zip di mozzilla sono già fregato... Poi i miei capi pensano sia meglio creare un DNS server con bind per poi limitare la connessione, che ne pensate?
<glpiana> ?
<dusko> g.
<dusko> .
<dusko> g.
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, cosa posso provare?
<dusko> scusate, glpiana ora provo, se ricordo come si fa
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, io proverei 11.10
<glpiana> dusko, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, ma la live va in rete?
<barbo91> raziel-369: non ho ben capito cosa vuoi dire.... il traffico diretto? scusami ma sono un sistemista junior ancora... nOOb xD
<barbo91> e soprattutto sono le mie prime esperienza su linux
<raziel-369> barbo91, devi utilizzare una configurazione - trasparent firewall
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, si adesso sto in rete con la live
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, fuori dal chroot: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<dusko> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/886408/ pare che non è il suo driver
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, intendo in un altra finestra di terminale
<new_ubuntu> ricordo che all'epoca la 11.10 fece la stessa cosa per questo ho provato la 10.04 adesso
<glpiana> dusko, nulla allora. io devo andare
<dusko> ok
<dusko> provo chiedere a qualcun altro, ti saluto
<glpiana> ciao ciao
<new_ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886409/
<filo1234> raziel-369: se il pc con windows è amminitratore, può redirigire quanto vuole, che se l'utente cambia la configurazione la puppa
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, stessa cosa nel chroot
<filo1234> barbo91: non dovrebbe poter attacacre nessuna chiavetta nè installare nulla
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, non me lo fa fare : cat: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<barbo91> un altra domanda, oltre a squid devo usare anche squidguard giusto? oppure c'è qualcosa di meglio? Poi altra cosa, ho un problema con webmin e squid-squidguard se lo configuro da webmin aggiunge una riga nel file squid.conf e mi crasha il servizio squid, per riavviarlo devo andare a cancellare quella riga per poi farlo ripartire
<barbo91> cmq grazie ragazzi per le risposte ;)
<dusko> cercavo qualcuno disponibile per assistenza che ha già avuto a che fare con il problema dei driver proprietari sulle schede wireless
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, fuori dal chroot: sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc
<enzotib> dusko, che scheda è?
<filo1234> barbo91: butta via webmin è deprecato e nemmeno più supportato
<raziel-369> filo1234,  il pc dovrà contattare il gateway per navigare ed è li che entra in gioco il proxy
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, fatto
<new_ubuntu> è andato tranquillo
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, ora dentro il chroot: apt-get update
<dusko> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/886412/
<filo1234> raziel-369: si ma se l'utente può cambiare configurazione o usare una usbkey...
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, niente da fare
<new_ubuntu> stessa cosa
<dusko> modello pc hp compaq 6715 s con ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, dentro il chroot: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, non risolve
<new_ubuntu> stesso errore
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, ma il cp l'hai fatto da fuori il chroot? e non ha dato errori?
<new_ubuntu> si
<filo1234> barbo91: ad ogni modo webmin buttalo via e usa ebox se proprio vuoi gestire il server in quel bod
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, dentro il chroot: ls -l /etc/
<filo1234> modo*
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/886416/
<barbo91> filo1234 però secondo me non avete capito bene una cosa... i pc che devo bloccare NON sono nella mia rete ma si trovano sulla rete di clienti che non posso controllare...
<barbo91> non riesco a capire cosa risolvo con questo proxy+firewall
<filo1234> barbo91: allora ssarebbe meglio che facessi una VPN
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, riprova, da fuori al chroot, il comando sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, e fammi vedere comando e output su pastebin
<filo1234> barbo91: a quel punto è come se fossero tutti nella stessa LAN
<filo1234> e sono più gestibili
<filo1234> diversamente il tutto lascia il tempo che trova, se sono senza controllo...
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, non mi da output
<barbo91> filo1234 non posso usare la banda della mia rete per far navigare questi pc!
<filo1234> barbo91: scusa allora la tua intenzione sarebbe quella di creare un proxy-gateway per ogni cliente??
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, fammi comunque vedere il comando
<filo1234> barbo91: comunque passa in chat per favore così non ostacoliamo qui l'assistenza
<new_ubuntu> enzotib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/886424/
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, ora, dentro il chroot: ls -l /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, scusa, fuori dal chroot
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 77 2012-03-16 14:57 /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, invece da dentro il chroot: ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<new_ubuntu> fato
<new_ubuntu> preso
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 77 2012-03-16 15:57 /etc/resolv.conf
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, da dentro il chroot: apt-get update
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, ok sembra che abbiamo fatto un passo avanti
<new_ubuntu> sembra che è andato bene
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, significa che prima hai fatto qualche errore nei comandi che ti ho dato, perché abbiamo ripetuto la stessa cosa di prima
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, se ha finito: apt-get -f install
<new_ubuntu> come è possibile? vabbe aedsso?
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, già ti ho dato un nuovo comando, letto?
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, si fatto
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, ha fatto qualcosa?
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, mi ha installato os-prober
<enzotib> bene
<dusko> qualcuno sa che driver bisogna usare per le schede wireless broadcom quando non se ne trovano tra i "driver aggiuntivi" nell'amministrazione sistema?
<enzotib> dusko, non mi hai detto che scheda è: lspci | grep 802
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, dpkg -l | grep grub (sempre nel chroot)
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, fatto, senza output
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, apt-get install grub-pc
<dusko> enzotib non mi esce nessun output, manca un comando dopo forse?
<enzotib> dusko, allora mostra tutto l'output di lspci
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, mi esce una schermata blu config in corso di grub
<dusko> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/886443/
<grish> OverMe: ci sei?
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, blu? ma stiamo parlando di ubuntu?
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, penso voglia sapere dove installare il grub (sotto shell)
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, stiamo parlando di ubuntu?
<new_ubuntu> certo
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, fammi uno screenshot
<enzotib> !image | new_ubuntu
<ubot-it> new_ubuntu: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dusko> enzotib la cosa strana è che si tratta di una scheda integrata ma risulta essere usb, ti posto lsusb
<dusko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886445/
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/886446/
<grish> come installo i driver nvidia open?
<enzotib> dusko, sudo lshw -short
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, uno screenshot
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, http://imagebin.org/203763
<dusko> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/886450/
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, posizionati col cursore su /dev/sda e premi la barra spaziatrice, dovrebbe selezionare la riga, poi premi TAB e dovrebbe selezionare l'OK, e premi invio
<grish> nessuno che intervenga sui driver nvidia?
<enzotib> dusko, non so aiutarti
<dusko> enzotib, non la vede sta scheda vero?
<enzotib> dusko, no
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, sembra essere andato bene il comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/886456/
<dusko> enzotib: dovrò comprare una chiavetta, va bene una qualsiasi o hai dei suggerimenti?
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, prima di riavviare: apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, sempre da root?
<enzotib> sì
<new_ubuntu> fatto
<new_ubuntu> che ha fatto?
<enzotib> ha fatto qualcosa?
<new_ubuntu> si ha scaricato
<new_ubuntu> sembra essere andato bene
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, riavvia
<new_ubuntu> anzi no
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/886459/
<raziel-369> dusko, cerca sulla wiki o su Internet la lista dei dispositivi compatibili con Ubuntu
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, Impossibile scrivere il registro, openpty() non riuscita (forse /dev/pts non è montato)
<enzotib> non è un problema
<kaurubuntu> salve
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, dato che ti trovi, apt-get dist-upgrade
<kaurubuntu> avrei una da tempo una dubbio sulla partizione manuale
<kaurubuntu> spesso utilizzo le tre part root /   home  e swap
<kaurubuntu> dunque meglio root o boot
<kaurubuntu> ?
<filo1234> eh?
<Drizamanuber_> ho usato easytag ed è successo un casino, mi ha trasformato tutti i miei mp3 in wma, come faccio a riportarli alla versione originale?
<virunga> lol
<enzotib> Drizamanuber_, easytag trasforma gli mp3 in wma? questa è nuova
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: che ne sò!!
<kaurubuntu> qualcuno ha letto la mia domanda?
<Drizamanuber_> comunque è quello che mi è capitato
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, ok sta aggiornando tutto
<kaurubuntu> avrei una da tempo una dubbio sul partizionamento manuale
<kaurubuntu>  spesso utilizzo le tre part root /   home  e swap
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: non importa, adesso l'unica cosa che voglio fare è trasformarli in mp3
<kaurubuntu> dunque meglio root o boot
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: è possibile farlo?
<kaurubuntu> la prima partizione intendo
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, sta andando ma ogni tanto esce qualche errore su quel coso che non è montato
<enzotib> Drizamanuber_, ma sei sicuro che non è cambiato solo il nome? io proverei a vedere "file nome.wma" cosa dà come output
<raziel-369> kaurubuntu, la tua domanda è sapere se è meglio creare o no una partziona dedicata e montarla su /boot?
<Drizamanuber_> kaurubuntu: io per installare ubuntu come partizione uso solo quella indicata con "/" e funziona tutto benissimo
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, non preoccuparti di quello
<new_ubuntu> Impossibile scrivere il registro, openpty() non riuscita (forse /dev/pts non è montato)
<new_ubuntu> è uscito diverse volte
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: come si fa a vederlo?
<kaurubuntu> in effetti anch'io seguendo una vecchia guida opero in questo modo
<enzotib> Drizamanuber_, come ho già scritto, da terminale, cd /path/to/files, e poi file nome.wma
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: ok , provo subito
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, ok ha finito
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: Simoriah.wma: ERROR: cannot open `Simoriah.wma' (No such file or directory)
<raziel-369> kaurubuntu, personalmente credo che devi creare partizioni dedicate e assegnargli i relativi punti di mount soltanto se ci sono reali esigenze di gestione dello spazio e per evitare che saturino la /
<raziel-369> kaurubuntu, tipo se è un server meglio dedicare una partiione per /var
<enzotib> Drizamanuber_, ti sei messo nella directory giusta?
<Drizamanuber_> sì
<enzotib> Drizamanuber_, l'output di ls -l
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: adesso riprovo per scrupolo
<enzotib> !pastebin | Drizamanuber_
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kaurubuntu> io faccio 1 part /  2part home
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, riavvia
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, senza livecd
<kaurubuntu> 3 part swap di 1gb
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, dovrebbe andare?
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: scusa, mi sa che ho sbagliato a scrivere il nome del file, adesso rifaccio
<kaurubuntu> mi confermate  che va bene?
<new_ubuntu> mi dovrebbe uscire il grub da cui scegliere il SO
<new_ubuntu> ?
<raziel-369> kaurubuntu, si questa configurazione va bene per la maggior parte dei casi
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: 04 Simoriah.wma: Microsoft ASF
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, dovrebbe, altrimenti parti di nuovo con livecd e vediamo
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: avevo dimenticato il numero all'inizio, adesso ho ottenuto questo risultato
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, non c'è qualche modo per sapere se adesso c'è installato il grub?
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: questo è  il risultato di ls -l http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/886473/
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, c'è un modo
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, riavviare :)
<enzotib> Drizamanuber_, ho riletto il manuale di easytag, non fa conversioni, quindi è stato qualcos'altro
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: ok, mi scuso per aveer incolpato easytag, comunque il problema rimane
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: è possibile risolverlo
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, ok grazie di tutto. spero di poterti ringraziare anche con la versione non live :)
<new_ubuntu> provo
<enzotib> Drizamanuber_, la cosa migliore sarebbe usare lo stesso strumento che hai usato (involontariamente) per trasformarli un wma
<enzotib> Drizamanuber_, non hai idea di cosa possa essere?
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: scusa se mi ripeto, ma mi è successo quando ho usato easytag
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: ho capito che non fa le conversioni, ma mi è successo così, probabilmente ho sbagliato io qualche cosa, ma non so proprio cosa!!!
<filo1234> Drizamanuber_: sicuro che non li abbia solo rinominati?
<enzotib> Drizamanuber_, allora non so aiutarti, non conosco strumenti per fare questo tipo di conversioni, non uso i wma
<Drizamanuber_> filo1234: boh!!!
<enzotib> filo1234, [16:33:00] <Drizamanuber_> enzotib: 04 Simoriah.wma: Microsoft ASF
<filo1234> :|
<enzotib> Drizamanuber_, oppure: sei sicuro che non erano già WMA?
<filo1234> lol
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: sì, sono sicuro perchè prima windows media player riusciva a leggerli adesso invece non li legge più
<enzotib> Drizamanuber_, questo è ancora più strano
<enzotib> dato che sono sicuro che WMP preferisca i formati microsoft
<Drizamanuber_> enzotib: chissà cosa accidenti ho combinato
<filo1234> Drizamanuber_: sarebbe dovuto essere il contrario al limite
<enzotib> Drizamanuber_, spero per te che siano file recuperabili in altro modo
<enzotib> perché una doppia conversione perderebbe comunque in qualità
<Drizamanuber_> adesso provo con windows, mi ricollego e ti dico gli svilupoi
<enzotib> ok
<grish> Ciao a tutti. Dopo un tentativo di aggiornamento dei driver nvidia non mi funziona più la modalità grafica. Entrando in modalità recovery come posso rimediare, ad esempio togliere tutti i driver nvidia installati e reinstallare i current?
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, brutte notizie
<new_ubuntu> non ho capito se sono in linea
<new_ubuntu> sessuno risponde
<enzotib> sei in linea
<enzotib> ch'è successo?
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, niente da fare
<new_ubuntu> :(
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, spiegati meglio
<new_ubuntu> non è cambiato nulla
<new_ubuntu> sono adanto a riavviare e mi dice che no filesystem detect
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, ma il menu di grub appare o no?
<new_ubuntu> no
<new_ubuntu> esce subito scermo nero
<new_ubuntu> dopo la schermata iniziale della scheda madre esce subito il problema
<new_ubuntu> ne grub ne windows ne ubuntu
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, non è che hai qualche pendrive usb inserita?
<new_ubuntu> no
<new_ubuntu> ho pensato che ci potesse essere qualche problema nell'harddisk, possibile?
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, se prima l'hai montato per fare il chroot, allora non dovrebbe
<new_ubuntu> come posso controllare questa cosa?
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, ma esce scritto qualche messaggio?
<new_ubuntu> no
<__Best__> sera, vado a casa.. buon week-end a tutti!
<new_ubuntu> solo quelle due orrende righe in alto a sinistra
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, quali?
<new_ubuntu> no partition detected
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, ma è mai successo questa cosa?
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, ma tu hai modificato qualcosa nella configurazione del BIOS?
<new_ubuntu> niente
<simonb_> ciao ragazzi
<filo1234> new_ubuntu: non hai fatto nulla per avviare da cd?
<simonb_> ho un problema enorme
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, no
<new_ubuntu> o meglio ho il cd come primary boot
<new_ubuntu> ma dopo lo levo
<filo1234> quindi vedi che qualcosa fai sul bios
<filo1234> perchè dici di no
<filo1234> controlla ch eil bios veda il disco e che non sia disabilitato il boot da HDD
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, ho speranze?
<simonb_> chi di voi ha installato ultimamente ubuntu su un mac? non mi rileva più il cd di installazione
<new_ubuntu> enzotib,  non mi abbondonare
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, fai come dice filo1234
<new_ubuntu> filo1234, quando riavvio ho provato anche a premere f9 per decidere li booto e metto hard drive e nonostante ciò non fa niente
<new_ubuntu> ci sta qualche prog pre controllare l'hd? e vedere se ci sono settori danneggiati? la mia paura è questa, perche su questo stesso pc in passato avevo gia installato qualche versione di ubuntu , non vorrei si fosse danneggiato qualcosa
<filo1234> new_ubuntu: se il boot da hd è disabilitato dalla configurazione del BIOS, anche se appare nel menu interattivo, premendo F9, NON parte
<filo1234> verifica
<BetaBrain> ragazzi vi saluto ci sentiamo presto
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, filo1234 : ho ripristinato i valori di default del bios ma non è cambiato nulla, il messaggio che mi da è il seguente : "error:unknow filesystem grub resure>"
<hteo> c'è qualcuno
<hteo> ?
<leo_> sera
<leo_> sapete dirmi dove trovo le impostazioni per il monitor .Ho le icone e i caratteri grandigrandi
<leo_> al momento dell'avvio fino alla richiesta della pw di accesso tutto ok poi cambia di risoluzione e non riesco più a cambiarla
<glpiana> leo_, clicchi sull'icona in alto a destra e ti esce un menu
<glpiana> leo_, lì trovi "monitor"
<grish> Ciao a tutti. Dopo un tentativo di aggiornamento dei driver nvidia non mi funziona più la modalità grafica. Entrando in modalità recovery come posso rimediare, ad esempio togliere tutti i driver nvidia installati e reinstallare i current?
<glpiana> grish, come hai installato i driver?
<grish> da terminale con sudo sh ./Nvidiasdfghsdfghsgfh.run
<nicola> avrei una domanda in merito agli eventi in ruby qualcuno ne sa?
<grish> glpiana: c'erano installati i 295 ed ora sto tentando di installare i 290. Dopo l'installazione dei nuovi driver un avvertimento mi dice che l'installazione è alterata dal momento che ho installato i driver NVIDIA tramite un sistema di gestione dei pacchetti nativo della mia distribuzione anzichè nvidia-installer.
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, filo1234 : altri suggerimenti?
<grish> glpiana: glpiana  il Warning è questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/886599/
<nicola> exit
<leo_> ok a posto.
<leo_> avevo provato prima ma non mi prendeva le impostazioni. Bho!
<frun> Operazione di pacchetto non riuscita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/886607/
<grish> glpiana: dopo avere installato ho fatto il reboot ed adesso dopo la schermata Ubuntu 10.10 mi è flashato 3 volte la schermata di accesso per via testuale (il tty) ed ora lo schermo è completamente nero. Neanche il trattino si vede :(
<new_ubuntu> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi sa dire se ci sono alternative a grub?
<new_ubuntu> nel senso, ho due partizioni una con win7 e l'altra con ubuntu, ma in nessun modo riesco a farle partire
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, cosa hai messo
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> grish, cat /var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<grish> glpiana: riavvio e mando il comando
<new_ubuntu> ubuntu 10.04 ma da quando lìho instalalto non mi parte piu niente. Accendo il portatile e mi esce : error : unknow filesystem grub resure>
<grish> glpiana:  come faccio  vedere tutto l'output? E' molto lungo
<grish> glpiana: comunque fino a dove riesco a vedere non dà nessun errore
<glpiana> grish, installa pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glpiana> !pastebinit | grish
<ubot-it> grish: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<grish> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/886632/
<glpiana> grish, il warning che hai postato è relativo all'installazione?
<grish> si glpiana: ho fatto quello che diceva il comando pastebinit
<glpiana> grish, il warning che hai postato è relativo all'installazione?
<glpiana> <grish> glpiana: glpiana  il Warning è questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/886599/ <---
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, suggerimenti?
<grish> glpiana: si
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, sì ne abbiamo già parlato prima. non dovevi scaricare la iso e controllarla?
<glpiana> !release | new_ubuntu
<ubot-it> new_ubuntu: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<new_ubuntu> in che senso?
<glpiana> grish, ridai il comando che hai usato per installare e vedi se disinstalla. oppure cerca sul sito nvidia il comando per rimuovere il driver
<glpiana> !md5sum | new_ubuntu
<ubot-it> new_ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<grish> glpiana: che vuol dire "e vedi se disinstalla"?
<glpiana> grish, vedi se il .run permette anche la disinstallazione dei driver
<grish> glpiana: ho ridato il comando con alla fine l'opzione --uninstall.  Sta
<grish> glpiana: eseguito
<glpiana> grish, rimosso?
<grish> glpiana: si
<glpiana> grish, riavvia
<grish> glpiana: stesso risultato di prima. schermo nero
<glpiana> grish, locate nvidia
<glpiana> grish, da qualcosa?
<grish> glpiana: aspetta sto riavviando
<grish> glpiana: si una listalunga
<glpiana> grish, lsmod | grep nvidia
<grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/886658/ glpiana
<grish> glpiana: scusami devo uscire torno tra un'ora. Spero di trovarti
<glpiana> grish, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> non ci sarò, sorry
<grish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/886660/ glpiana
<grish> glpiana: esco ma resto loggato
<glpiana> grish, quindi tu hai messo nvidia da run senza prima rimuovere quelli che avevi installato?
<grish> esatto
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> male
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, ho fatto il controllo md5, corrisponde
<glpiana> grish, prova a rimuovere anche nvidia-current e nvidia-settings  poi riavvia. se ancora non visualizzi nulla rinomina /etc/X11/xorg.conf e riprova
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, sempre 10.04?
<new_ubuntu> sisi
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, esgui l'installazione e tutto fila liscio o ottieni qualche avviso?
<new_ubuntu> tutto fila liscio,
<new_ubuntu> ho provato ad installarlo due volte
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, quando chiedere dove mettere grub tu metti mano o lasci automatico?
<new_ubuntu> non mi sembra che la 10.04 mi chiede dove mettere il grub...in caso contrario penso di averlo lasciato in automatico
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, però poi non si avvia
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, stiamo parlando di installazione normale o di wubi?
<new_ubuntu> installazione normale
<glpiana> e non si avvia
<glpiana> quanti dischi hai nel pc?
<new_ubuntu> è il portatile
<new_ubuntu> uno solo
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, dimmi il nome della iso che hai scaricato
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<new_ubuntu> sinceramente penso che il problema non sia li ma nel pc
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, ls -la ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso      nella directory in cui sta il file
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, fatto
<new_ubuntu> -rwxrwxrwx 1 ubuntu ubuntu 728150016 2012-03-08 16:17 ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, che dici si puo risolvere?
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, non so dirti. è strano che non si installi correttamente e soprattutto che poi manchino i comandi anche andando in chroot
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, ora sei da live?
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, si sono da live..ma non posso continuare cosi per sempre
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, facciamo chroot
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | new_ubuntu
<ubot-it> new_ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, non esiste la possibilità di installare un gestore diverso?
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, rapido però
<new_ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886694/
<new_ubuntu> fatto
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, ls /mnt
<glpiana> su pastebin
<new_ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886696/
<glpiana> ls /usr/bin/grub*
<new_ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886702/
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, scusa: ls /mnt/usr/bin/grub*
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, se non mi sbaglio è lo stesso
<new_ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886706/
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, ls /mnt/usr/sbin/grub*
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/886714/
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, poi: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, poi: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, infine: sudo chroot /mnt
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, non vorrei scoraggiarti ma già l ho provata questa procedura
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, ti spiace procedere?
<new_ubuntu> è quella che sta nella guida di reinstalalzione del grub?
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, ti spiace procedere?
<new_ubuntu> ok procedo
<glpiana> dimmi quando sei in chroot
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, ok ci sono
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, ora, ls /usr/sbin/grub*
<new_ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886719/
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, grub-install /dev/sda
<new_ubuntu> Installation finished. No error reported.
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, update-grub
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/886721/
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, exit
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, sudo umount /mnt/dev
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, poi: sudo umount /mnt/proc
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, poi sudo umount /mnt/sys
<new_ubuntu> fatto
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, infine sudo umount /mnt/
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, tu hai installato su una installazione già esistente senza formattare, vero'
<glpiana> ?
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, no, ho formattato prima la partizione e poi ho installato
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, no, direi di no. comuqnue se hai terminato i comandi riavvia
<new_ubuntu> ok incrocia anche tu le dita
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, brutte notizie
<kenichi> salve!vorrei saper come creare dischi virtuali attraverso i file .bin e .cue ! ho ubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, spiega
<kenichi> glpiana stai parlando con me?
<new_ubuntu> non è cambiato nulla vado a riavviare e esce schermata nera con il solito messaggio in alto a sinistra
<kenichi> scusate
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, he messaggio?
<glpiana> kenichi, ci deve essere un convertitore da bin a iso
<glpiana> kenichi, aspetta
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, error: unknow filesystem grub resure>
<glpiana> !info bchunk
<ubot-it> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-11 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<glpiana> kimal73, installa bchunk
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, tu fai il partizionamento manuale quando installi?
<new_ubuntu> si
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, che filesystem scegli?
<new_ubuntu> ext4
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, rida sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> *ridai
<new_ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/886764/
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/886764/
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, con cosa hai fatto le partizioni?
<new_ubuntu> le ho fatte durente la fase di installazione di ubuntu
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, e quelle di windows?
<new_ubuntu> quella di windows già la avevo
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, allora, reinstalla e al partizionamento, creo una partizione estesa e dentro a quella metti la / e la swap di ubuntu
<glpiana> *crea
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, che significa creare una partizione estesa?
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, perderai quello che hai in fat32 alla fine del disco
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, non ho niente in fat32
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, hai 220 giga circa in fat32
<new_ubuntu> si ma è vuoto
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale <--- leggi partizoni logiche
<new_ubuntu> cmq quando chiede di creare una partizione in cui andare a mettere ubuntu
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, devo mettere primaria o logica
<new_ubuntu> in cui poi selezione come punto di mount /
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, logica devi mettere e poi dentro crei root e swap
<greenrabbit> sera, com posso far aprire lo sportellino del cd sul portatile con ubuntu?
<glpiana> greenrabbit, scrivi eject
<greenrabbit> grazie glpiana :) meriti un bacio vieni qui
<glpiana> lol
<kimal73> c'è un modo di togliere la barra inferiore su gnome classic? (ubuntu)
<glpiana> kimal73, versione di ubuntu?
<kimal73> 11.10
<glpiana> kimal73, tieni premuto alt e clicca col destro. ti esce il menu del pannello come su gnome2
<kimal73> e per rimetterla poi se volessi rimetterla?
<glpiana> kimal73, stessa roba sull'altro dovrebbe darti aggiungi pannello. controlla prima di farlo
<kimal73> glpiana: dove devo controllare?
<glpiana> kimal73, fai alt + tasto destro e vedi se c'è aggiungi pannello
<kimal73> ma se c'è togli c'è sicuramente metti
<glpiana> -.-
<kimal73> un togli e metti insomma
<kimal73> comunque grazie plana
<glpiana> kimal73, ma se le cose le sai perchè le chiedi? :P
<kimal73> mica le so
<kimal73> vado ad intuito
<kimal73> a tentoni
<kimal73> ciao
<kimal73> a fra pe
<Scugnizzo> Sera a tutti
<Frankye> mimi
<Scugnizzo> Qualcuno per caso ha sperimentato problemi con l'audio in hdmi su schede ATI? Io ho l'audio accelerato
<Frankye> auauaua bellissimo quindi senti tipo come se mandi avanti veloce?
<glpiana> !chat | Frankye
<ubot-it> Frankye: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Scugnizzo> Esatto
<Scugnizzo> il "bello" è che posso switchare al volo
<Frankye> quindi se ascolti un pezzo rap sembra drum and bass stupendo :D
<glpiana> !chat | Frankye
<ubot-it> Frankye: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> e due
<kimal73> glpiana: ok fatto. c'è un modo per far registrare la sessione di lavoro da ubuntu. perchè con kubuntu e xubuntu lo fa in automatico
<kimal73> ?
<Scugnizzo> Si Frankye e se attivo l'audio hdmi mi corrono veloci pure i video di yotube che mi sembrano i film di Ridolini
<Frankye> eueueu
<glpiana> kimal73, sinceramente non ricordo. o forse per gnome3 non l'ho mai saputo
<kimal73> cerco su google e ti faccio sapere
<Scugnizzo> In tutta onestà vorrei sentire l'audio a velocità normale
<glpiana> Frankye, sei su un canale di supporto. se dai supporto bene, altrimenti lascia stare per cortesia. il canale per cazzeggiare è #ubuntu-it-chat
<Scugnizzo> Frankye, hano ragione
<Frankye> secondo me hai il computer troppo potente + linux è potente quindi senti + veloce
<Frankye> (mo arriva il ban)
<Scugnizzo> No il ban no ma un calcetto nel sederino ti farebbe bene....sono venuto a chiedere aito non a farmi prendere in giro
<glpiana> Scugnizzo, solo roba in flash o anche avi?
<Scugnizzo> mi pare anche avi.....dammi un secondo pls
<Scugnizzo> ok mi si è inchiodato pulse
<Scugnizzo> anzi no....è lo gnomo
<Scugnizzo> scusate mo torno
<glpiana> !irc | Frankye
<ubot-it> Frankye: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Frankye2> eueueu xo era lollosa sta cosa :D
<kimal73> glpiana: mi sa che non si può salvare le sessioni. gnome-session-properties dà solo i programmi in avvio automatico. cacchio
<glpiana> !irc | Frankye2
<ubot-it> Frankye2: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Scugnizzo> Eccomi
<Frankye2> eueueu ora senti + lento?
<Scugnizzo> glpiana, ho provato
<Scugnizzo> solo con flash
<glpiana> Scugnizzo, prova a rimuovere la directory .macromedia nella tua home e poi riavvia firefox
<Scugnizzo> si ma l'audio si sente veloce anche se esegui un mp3
<Scugnizzo> scusate mi sono spiegato male
<glpiana> Scugnizzo, hai installato ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Scugnizzo> si
<Scugnizzo> è installato
<glpiana> Scugnizzo, boh
<Scugnizzo> ehehhe glpiana a chi lo dici
<Scugnizzo> in rete quello che ho trovato non ha dato alcun risultato
<glpiana> a dopo, forse
<grish> glpiana: ho eseguito i comandi purge nvidia-current nvidia-settings ed ho riavviato, ma lo schermo è rimasto nero e poi mi ha fatto accedere in modalità testuale (?)
<grish> glpiana: provando a rinominare /etc/X11/xorg.conf e riavviando mi si blocca all'avvio esattamente come all'inizio..
<Scugnizzo> Stacco, saluti
<glpiana> grish, di nuovo locate nvidia
<grish> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/886848/
<grish> glpiana: ho notato che quando ho installati i nvidia-current riesco a vedere la modalità grafica di emergenza, quando sono disinstallati (come adesso) il pc si blocca se tento di andare in modalità grafica d'emergenza.
<grish> glpiana: inoltre sulla documentazione nvidia di ubuntu segnalano che funzionano i driver 173 per la mia scheda grafica Nvidia geforce 8400M G
<glpiana> grish, dpkg - l  | grep nvidia
<grish> glpiana: nessun output
<glpiana> grish, allora riprova a disinstallare dal run
<glpiana> grish, poi sudo updatedb e poi di nuovo locate nvidia
<grish> glpiana: come disinstallo dal run?
<grish> glpiana: non c'è l'opzione uninstall
<glpiana> grish, come si chiama precisamente il .run?
<grish> glpiana: ok fatto. mi dice che Non ci sono driver nvidia installati. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/886866/
<grish> glpiana: il run si chiama NVIDIA-Linux-x86-290.10.run
<glpiana> grish, e hai dato sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-290.10.run --uninstall ?
<grish> glpiana: si
<glpiana> grish, lsmod | grep nvida
<glpiana> *nvidia
<zul> ragazzi ho creato un database in mysql, ho creato un utente, ho dato i grant ma quando provo a fare questo: mysql -u mydb -p pippopippo_db ottengo access denied. Chi mi aiuta per favore?
<grish> glpiana: nessun output
<filo1234> zul: ancora con sto db?
<filo1234> zul:  ti ho dato pure il pastebin con l'esempio l'altra volta
<glpiana> grish, hai corretto con nvidia?
<grish> si
<glpiana> grish, ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grish> glpiana:  impossibile accedere. File o directory non esistente
<grish> glpiana: ti ricordi che l'avevo rinominato vero?
<glpiana> grish, sì, controllavo
<glpiana> grish, sei nella tua home?
<grish> si
<glpiana> grish, mv .nvidia-settings-rc .nvidia-settings-rc_old
<grish> glpiana: ok
<dusko> ciao, qualcuno ha esperienza con schede wireless e driver proprietari?
<grish> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<grish> !qualcuno dusko
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcuno dusko'
<grish> !qualcuno | dusko
<ubot-it> dusko: please see above
<glpiana> dusko, prova con ndiswrapper con quella scheda hp
<glpiana> !ndiswrapper | dusko
<ubot-it> dusko: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<glpiana> grish, scrivi: sudo service gdm stop
<grish> glpiana: fatto. Comunque sono già in modalità testuale.
<glpiana> grish, scrivi startx
<dusko> esistono i driver per questa scheda wireless 10:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1713] (rev 02)
<dusko> ciao glpiana mi sto ancora disperando con questa storia
<glpiana> dusko, ma quella lì è la ethernet
<dusko> glpiana non riesco a capire come vedere quella wireless, non me la fa vedere
<glpiana> dusko, prova ndiswrapper coi driver di windows
<grish> glpiana: l'output è vasto tra cui Fatal server error: no screens foundaì
<glpiana> grish, riavvia allora
<grish> glpiana: con pastebinit non funziona, dice "si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura"
<dusko> glpiana non è che va in conflitto con i driver che ho installato precedentemente tipo b43?
<glpiana> dusko, non hai installato driver. solo firmware
<glpiana> grish, normale
<grish> ah ok
<grish> glpiana: bloccato.
<dusko> glpiana come faccio a vedere se ho installato i driver per sicurezza, perché ho smanettato un po' a casaccio come tutti i profani
<glpiana> dusko, se hai fatto quello che ho visto io non hai messo driver
<dusko> glpiana dopo ho fatto qualche altra cagata
<glpiana> ecco :)
<glpiana> grish, lspci | grep -i nvidia
<dusko> :)
<grish> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/886897/
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, non ha funzionato, ho reinstallato usando la partizione estesa, ho provato anche mettendo il grub nella stessa partizione di ubuntu e nemmeno ha funzionato
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, no, grub va in /dev/sda
<glpiana> grish, c'erano dei driver proposti dal sistema che funzionavano?
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, dammi sudo fdisk -l
<grish> glpiana: prima che succedesse tutto sto casino andando in Sistema-amministrazione-driver aggiuntivi comparivano i 173 e gli nvidia current
<glpiana> grish, sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<glpiana> grish, po riavvia
<new_ubuntu> glpiana, si l ho messo prima li (che poi è l'opazione di default) poi per prova ho riprovato mettendolo in sd5 che adesso è la partizione dove è linux
<glpiana> *poi
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, dammi sudo fdisk -l
<new_ubuntu> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/886904/
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, c'è sempre lo stesso problema: Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<new_ubuntu> che significa?
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, partizionamento fallace
<glpiana> ora stacco
<glpiana> buona serata
<new_ubuntu> ma tutti quanti hanno questo problema
<glpiana> new_ubuntu, no, pochissimi direi.
<glpiana> ciao
<dusko> non riesco ad identificare la scheda wireless
<dusko> dusko@dusko:~$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<dusko> [sudo] password for dusko:
<dusko> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<FloodBotIt1> dusko: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<new_ubuntu> raga qualcuno mi puo aiutare ho un problema ocn le partizioni mi da questo messaggio  :Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<nannes> dusko: hai già guardato su Sistema>Amministrazione> Driver Hardware ?
<attempt> new_ubuntu messaggio senza significato, lo puoi ignorare.
<dusko> nannes: ma certo, e che non trova nulla
<nannes> dusko: ok.. vediamo il modello:
<dusko> nannes, non riesco nemmeno ad identificare la scheda
<dusko> se metto iwconfig dice "no extensions"
<nannes> da terminale ---> sudo lspci -l
<dusko> nannes: grazie per la pazienza ora posto l'output
<new_ubuntu> attempt, non credo visto che non riesco piu a far partire il mio pc, mi stava iautando glpiana ma è dovuto andare via
<nannes> !pastebin | incollalo sul pastebin, dusko
<ubot-it> incollalo sul pastebin, dusko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<new_ubuntu> attempt, il problema è che ho installato ieri ubuntu ma non mi trova piu le partizioni e mi dice grub resure>
<attempt> prova a reinstallare grub
<nannes> ooops scusa dusko volevo dire ---> sudo lspci
<dusko> ah ok
<nannes> scusa sono un po' stanco :D
<attempt> pero' e' strano. mi ricordavo, ma forse era un messaggio diverso.
<attempt> new_ubuntu reinstallare grub o magari tutto il sistema se hai problemi di quel tipo magari non e' una brutta idea. sul disco hai solo ubuntu?
<new_ubuntu> attempt, ho provato a reinstallare il grub in tutti i modi
<new_ubuntu> attempt, vorrei evitare la soluzione drastica
<dusko> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/886924/
<nannes> dusko: scusa ma che tipo di ricevitore wireless possiedi??
<nannes> USB ?
<attempt> new_ubuntu puoi provare ad usare ubuntu da live. dal disco cd, vai con gparted che e' integrato e ridimensioni la partizione che non va'.
<dusko> nannes visto output?
<new_ubuntu> attempt, provato
<Linux_Starter> salve ho la epson stylus sx 110 grazie al click e go ho installato il driver e tutto funziona scanner compreso ma non c'e modo che riesco a farmi dire quanto colore e' rimasto nelle cartucce sono basico con linux sapete aiutarmi?
<dusko> nannes mi fa vedere solo la scheda ethernet
<Linux_Starter> sai darmi una mano dusko ?
<dusko> dusko sono un noob anch'io, ma che io sappia a volte i driver sono incompleti e non ti danno queste funzioni avanzate
<dusko> capitava anche a me con la cannon mp240
<dusko> Linux_Starter volevo dire, abbi pazienza
<Linux_Starter> ok
<Linux_Starter> spero di risolvare cosi' tolgo windows :)
<nannes> dusko: devi accertarti che non sia un difetto hardware prima di agire.
<nannes> Hai anche windows in quel pc? o c'è solo ubuntu?
<dusko> nannes già, è strano, quando ho preso questo portatile usato, c'era su windowns e la scheda wireless funzionava
<dusko> era solo due settimane fa
<nannes> e ora ce l'hai ancora win?
<dusko> nannes no
<dusko> l'ho tolto fiducioso che avrebbe funzionato tutto
<Linux_Starter> solo windows
<dusko> appena installato funzionava la wireless o almeno la riconosceva
<Linux_Starter> 7
<dusko> poi ha smesso
<dusko> misteriosamente
<nannes> dusko: da terminale ----> sudo lshw
<nannes> !pastebin | dusko
<ubot-it> dusko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Linux_Starter> se dici a me
<dusko> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/886938/
<nannes> Linux_Starter: prova a dare un'occhiata qui http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/native-epson-photo-print-drivers-in-linux/
<dusko> nannes ti do anche lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/886941/
<dusko> pare sia usb anche se è interna
<dusko> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
<dusko> però non dice che modello è
<nannes> lol... prova a darmi marca e modello del portatile... magari risaliamo
<dusko> nannes hp compaq 6715s
<dusko> più rognosa non poteva capitare
<nannes> sembra che sia Broadcom...
<dusko> dovrebbe
<dusko> ma non capisco quale
<s1mon397_> ciao
<dusko> dovrebbe essere la 4312 broadccom
<nannes> dusko: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<dusko> nannes come sei risalito a quella?
<nannes> da un altro ubuntiano che ha il pc uguale al tuo
<nannes> solo che a lui, con lspci, esce quella stringa. A te invece no, dev'esserci qualche grave problema hardware.....perchè lui usava addirittura ubuntu8
<nannes> dusko: che versione hai installata?
<nannes> e quale kernel?
<dusko> 11.10 64bit
<dusko>  Linux dusko 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:48:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dusko>  
<dusko> forse è il kernel
<nannes> si bene.
<dusko> http://doppiavu.wordpress.com/2008/03/09/hp-compaq-6715s-gentoo/ questo ad esempio ha la 4312 con lo stesso modello di laptop
<new_ubuntu> una domanda, è possibile fare una copia completa del sistema operativo su un disco esterno, formattare il portatile e poi riparrare la copia sul pc?
<Cristian> ciao
<new_ubuntu> _7
<nannes> dusko: lol maledetti produttori.... fanno mille versioni dello stesso pc e non scrivono una mazza per distinguerli, nei loro **** di siti
<dusko> vero, uno va in confusione
<dusko> mi girano a dover comprare una scheda esterna
<Cristian> new_ubuntu, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=401607.0
<Cristian> dusko, che hai fatto
<dusko> Cristian non riesco a far funzionare una scheda wireless, c'è qualcosa di strano, non si reisce ad identificarla
<dusko> dovrebbe essere una broadcom su un portatile hp 6715s
<dusko> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<dusko> forse questo
<nannes> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<nannes> !backup | new_ubuntu
<ubot-it> new_ubuntu: please see above
<new_ubuntu> Cristian, come la riprestino poi se ho bisogno di 250 giga di roba
<Cristian> 250^
<nannes> dusko: guarda il numero di serie sotto il pc, nella targhetta... (quello è univoco)
<Cristian> i dati e una cosa il sistema un'altra
<nannes> poi inseriscilo nel sito del supporto hp e scarica il manuale
<new_ubuntu> Cristian, ma per fare la copia completa devo prendere tutta la partizione no? quindi sistema + dati
<nannes> li vedi se ti dice qual è la scheda wireless. a quel punto basterà cercare una guida ubuntu per quel modello (molto prob. userai ndiswrapper)
<Cristian> se hai piu partizioni
<Cristian> non vai ad intaccare i dati
<Cristian> ma formatti solo la partizione del sistema operativo
<ac> ciao a tutti sto cercando di installare uno scanner ma ho questo messaggio: La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: iscan-data consigli?
<grish> Questo driver è attivato ma non attualmente in uso (riferito ai nvidia-173 ed ai nvidia-current). Perchè?
<pac> sto cercando di installare uno scanner epson credo di avere scaricato il driver giusto ma simple scan continua a non trovarlo consigli?
 * Cristian sigaretta
<Cristian> -
<greenrabbit> pac vedrai che risolverai anche con la stampante :) io vado notte a tutti
<pac> con l'audio è andata adesso sto impazzendo con uno scanner buonanotte
<Cristian> pac piano piano risolvi tutto
<pac> io ci provo
<pac> mi hanno sdetto che epson è compatibile al 100 per cento!
<Cristian> pac è una multifunzione
<pac> Cristian: non è un semplice scanner di qualche anno fa soldi dapendere pochi recupero quello che ho in casa .-)
<pac> Cristian: espon v10
<pac> Cristian: io ho scaricato (credo) il driver giusto ma non è trovata
<pac> Cristian: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson
<Cristian> libsane-extras
<Cristian> istallato questo pacchetto
<Cristian> repository Universe
<pac> Cristian: dici a me?
<Cristian> no a quell'altro XD
<pac> ok
<Cristian> istalli il pacchetto scolleghi e ricolleghi lo scanner
<pac> Cristian: è quello che ho fatto
<pac> Cristian: qual'è il comando per verficare se ubuntu lo vede
<Cristian> leggi il pvt
<esulu> salve
<Cristian> salve
<virunga> esule sardo
<esulu> dippende dalla serata virunga
<virunga> ayo
<esulu> virunga: comunque no
<Cristian> sapete se si puo abilitare su kubuntu la sincronizzazione composita su scheda viedo ati?
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-17
<glpiana> ola
<ls960> buongiorno
<Cristian> giorno
<Michelle> salve
<Michelle> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Michelle> ??
<glpiana> !aiuto | Michelle
<ubot-it> Michelle: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Michelle> allora, sono un'utente principiante e vorrei disinstallare windows 7 dal mio pc e tenere solo ubuntu perchè linux mi dice che ho esaurito lo spazio "file system". se qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi spiegandomi passo passo e non in modo tecnico gliene sarei grata
<glpiana> Michelle, ricordi quanto spazio avevi dedicato a ubuntu?
<Michelle> no..ma a quanto ho capito era su una partizione piccola, probabilmente 12 gb
<glpiana> Michelle, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> Michelle, ti chiederà la password. scrivila anche se non la vedi e premi invio
<glpiana> poi copi tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Michelle
<ubot-it> Michelle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Michelle> sinceramente non so neanche cosa sia un terminale..
<glpiana> bene :)
<glpiana> Michelle, accessori -> terminale
<Michelle> ok fatto    http://paste.ubuntu.com/887482/
<glpiana> Michelle, fai lo stesso col comando: mount
<Michelle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887483/
<glpiana> Michelle, tu hai messo ubuntu sotto windows con wubi
<glpiana> !wubi | Michelle
<ubot-it> Michelle: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<glpiana> Michelle, in pratica è una pseudo installazione
<glpiana> non è su una partizione, è in un file sotto windows
<Michelle> ah non lo sapevo
<Michelle> come devo fare per togliere windows e installare bene ubuntu?
<glpiana> !installazione | Michelle
<ubot-it> Michelle: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> Michelle, ma prima fatti una copia dei dati che ti serve mantenere
<Michelle> già fatto
<glpiana> ok, segui quella guida. se hai dubbi al riguardo chiedi pure qui
<Michelle> per quanto riguarda il cd come devo fare
<Michelle> io ne avevo masterizzato uno meno di un mese fa dal sito di ubuntu
<glpiana> Michelle, versione? 11.10?
<Michelle> o 11.09 o 11.10 non ricordo
<glpiana> Michelle, va bene lo stesso cd che già hai
<Michelle> è un cd immagine a quanto ho capito..va bene lo stesso?
<Michelle> io comunque l'avevo installato da chiavetta perchè non sapevo come fare da cd
<glpiana> Michelle, va bene anche da chiavetta. segui la guida che ti ho indicato
<Michelle> l'ho cancellato dalla chiavetta
<glpiana> rifalla
<glpiana> Michelle, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ da windows puoi usare questo
<glpiana> !usb | Michelle
<ubot-it> Michelle: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> questo da ubuntu
<Michelle> windows non mi funziona più, sto usandoubuntu
<cri> quale applicazione puo gestire dlna su kubuntu
<catai> buongiorno a tutti
<cri> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
 * cri caffè
<crevolante> salve a tutti
<crevolante> ho un problema con samba
<crevolante> non riesco a condividere una stampante in rete
<crevolante> praticamente vedo il pc ma non le risorse condivise
<crevolante> la stampante si trova su win7
<cristian_c> crevolante, quali sono i passi che hai eseguito?
<crevolante> ho installato smb4k
<cristian_c> crevolante, su win 7
<crevolante> tasto dx su stampante, condividi
<crevolante> gli ho dato un nome
<cristian_c> win 7?
<crevolante> win7 ult 64bit
<cristian_c> il programma è per win7?
<crevolante> quale programma scusa
<cristian_c> smb4k
<crevolante> no è per kubuntu
<cristian_c> crevolante, devi fare la configurazione lato server e lato client di samba
<cristian_c> questo l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> il server è win, il client è ubuntu
<crevolante> la server su win7 tutto ok
<crevolante> il client è kubuntu
<crevolante> in kubuntu
<crevolante> aggingi stamoante
<cristian_c> crevolante, quindi hai configurato il server?
<crevolante> sul server ho condiviso la stampante, cosa altro devo fare per configurarlo?
<cristian_c> ok, devi collegarti dall'interfaccia web all'ip del pc con windows
<crevolante> ??? come scusa
<cristian_c> crevolante, qual'è l'indirizzo ip del pc con win?
<crevolante> 192.168.1.3
<cristian_c> http://192.168.1.3:631/admin
<crevolante> su win7?
<cristian_c> digita questo nella barra degli indirizzi in ubuntu
<crevolante> ok su ubuntu
<cristian_c> no, in ubuntu, ti devi collegare dal pc con ubuntu
<cristian_c> 631 dovrebbe essere la porta riservata alle stampanti
<crevolante> ...questa procedura devo farla dopo aver installato la stampante? perchè dato che non stampava l'ho rimossa
<crevolante> adesso mi dice pagina non trovata
<cristian_c> digita: http://localhost:631/admin
<cristian_c> in effetti il wiki non è chiaro
<crevolante> cristina_c in effetti come dice wiki localhost è l'indirizzo 127.0.0.1, l'indirizzo di ubuntu
<crevolante> e mi apre cups
<cristian_c> è l'indirizzo del tuo pc 127, ecc...
<filo1234> no
<cristian_c> su ogni macchina è così
<filo1234> il localhost è il localhost
<cristian_c> filo1234, in questo senso
<cristian_c> su ogni pc localhost è il tuo pc
<cristian_c> se pinghi 127, ti pinghi da solo :)
<crevolante> lo so bene
<filo1234> pinghi l'host locale
<crevolante> infatti non capivo 192.168.1.3...quello è l'indirizzo del server
<cristian_c> sì, però anch'io ho dei dubbi sulla stampante condivisa
<crevolante> ok siamo in due :)
<cristian_c> quello è proprio l'ip del  pc
<filo1234> dubbi in che senso?
<filo1234> è lip di una scheda di rete non del pc, se vogliamo essere precisi
<filo1234> il pc non ha ip
<filo1234> è la NIC ad evere un indirizzo ip
<cristian_c> no, il dubbio è relativo alla condivisione con samba
 * Octy fa osservare alla gente che su windows localhost != 127.0.0.1
<filo1234> Octy:
<cristian_c> credo che prima crevolante, devi aggiungere la stampante
<crevolante> partiamo da zero
<Octy> da win7 in poi almeno. forse anche su vista.
<cristian_c> crevolante, digita il secondo indirizzo
<filo1234> Octy: si ma qual'è
<filo1234> -.-
<cristian_c> http://localhost:631/admin
<filo1234> magari 127.0.1.1?
<crevolante> ho un pc win7 con una stampnte condivisa
<cristian_c> crevolante, l'hai fatto?
<crevolante> l' indirizzo della sua scheda di rete è 192.168.1.3
<crevolante> la stampante è condivisa
<cristian_c> crevolante, prova ad aggiungere la stampante dall'interfaccia web
<crevolante> su kubuntu
<crevolante> http://localhost:631/printers/ e aggiungo stampante smb
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> se vuoi posta uno screen
<crevolante> smb://workgroup/NOMEPC/NOMECONDIVISIONE
<crevolante> sembra tutto ok ma non stampa
<cristian_c> crevolante, sul nome pc devi scegliere quello di samba, cioè il nome del pc win su samba
<cristian_c> nome_condivisione idem
<crevolante> ok vediamo
<crevolante> il problema è che samba non vede quel pc
<cristian_c> poi in smb.conf devi guardare guest=ok
<cristian_c> nella sezione printers
<crevolante> e io ho messo l'indirizzo della sua sj di rete
<cristian_c> crevolante, poi prova a dare il primo indirizzo: http://192.168.1.3:631/admin
<cristian_c> una volta aggiunta però
<crevolante> a cosa serve?
<cristian_c> serve per accedere all'interfaccia web del pc
<crevolante> da errore non trova pagina
<cristian_c> crevolante, devi fare un'operazione anche da windows
<crevolante> quale cristina_c
<crevolante> cristian scusa
<cristian_c> devi andare sulla tiua stampante in win
<cristian_c> cioè nella finestra delle stampanti
<cristian_c> dovrebbe esserci una voce relativa a stampanti di rete o simili
<cristian_c> crevolante, scusa, ho scritto una cavolata
<crevolante> ragazzi FUNZIONAAAAAA
<cristian_c> come hai fatto dimmelo, perché me l'hanno chiesto sul forum
<cristian_c> XD
<crevolante> praticamente dentro cups al posto di smb://workgroup/NOMEPC/samsung
<crevolante> ho indicato smb://workgroup/INDIRIZZO SCHEDA DI RETE PC/samsung
<cristian_c> quindi:
<cristian_c> smb://workgroup/192.168.1.3/samsung
<crevolante> il dubbio che mi resta è perchè quella porcheria di win7 non viene visto bene da samba?
<crevolante> giusto cristian_c
<cristian_c> samsung l'avevi specificato nell'aggiunta della stampante?
<cristian_c> che cosa appare se digit l'indirizzo che hai postato?
<cristian_c> *digiti
<cristian_c> mi serve saperlo XD
<crevolante> dove devo digitarlo?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> volevo sapere: dove hai specificato quell'indirizzo?
<cristian_c> smb://ecc...
<crevolante> ok entro in http://127.0.0.1:631/
<crevolante> amministrazione
<crevolante> aggiungi stamoante
<cristian_c> quindi http://localhost:631/
<cristian_c> ok
<crevolante> windows printer via samba
<crevolante> e li mi chiede l'indirizzo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> e glielo dai
<cristian_c> poi?
<crevolante> poi mi chiede il driver
<crevolante> e alla fine mi aggiunge la stampante
<cristian_c> crevolante, per la scelta del driver ti da una lista?
<crevolante> si
<crevolante> produttore e modello
<cristian_c> nel tuo caso cosa hai scelto? C'è proprio il tuo modello?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> facile
<cristian_c> crevolante, magari faccio felice l'altro utente
<crevolante> per la scx-4521f ci sono 3 driver eng-fra e portoricano :)
<cristian_c> 5 pagine di topic XD
<crevolante> bene un altro scoglio abbattuto
<cristian_c> grazie a te
<cristian_c> :)
<crevolante> mi resta un dubbio su quel caxxo di win7
<cristian_c> crevolante, una cosa
<crevolante> che non viene visto
<crevolante> ma credo che il problema sia il suo
<cristian_c> crevolante, per la stmpante, su windows hai fatto qualcosa
<cristian_c> cioè l'hai resa condivisa ad esempio?
<crevolante> solo tasto destro proprietà stampante condividi
<cristian_c> ok, facile
<cristian_c> bravo
<crevolante> e mi sono segnato il nome di condivisione
<crevolante> ;)
<cristian_c> tipo?
<cristian_c> dove appare il nome della condivisione
<cristian_c> ?
<crevolante> quando condividi la stampante gli dai un nome
<crevolante> per me è samsung
<cristian_c> ah, ok, nome stampante
<crevolante> quello che poi mi è servito nell'indirizzo
<cristian_c> e lui ti da il nome della condivisione
<crevolante> smb://workgroup/INDIRIZZO SCHEDA DI RETE PC/samsung <------
<crevolante> no decidi tu con che nome condividerla
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> perfetto
<crevolante> grazie di tutto ora vado a pranzo
<cristian_c> ciao
<crevolante> saluti a tutti
<roxdragon> hi kangy
<roxdragon> XD
<roxdragon> sbagliato XD
<frezli> ciao ... c'è qualcuno che ha mai usato un gioco directx tipo tomb raider o altro con wine e scheda video intel  ??? io non riesco a farli funzionare !!!!
<ivan__> ciao ragazzi ho un dubbio quando installo un server in questo caso ubuntu posso mettere un nome di dominio che non sia registrato?
<ivan__> e poi perchè bisogna mettere un nome come subdomain.domain.com e non direttamente domain.com???
<go^> puoi mettere che ti pare
<go^> w.la.figa
<ivan__> anche solo la.figa?? allora a che serve a niente?
<go^> ;)
<ivan__> però se devo configurare postfix o altro devo fare riferimento sempre e solo a la.figa??giugnoo
<go^> devo scappare..
<ivan__> dalla figa
<filo1234> ivan__: non ho capito di cosa stai parlando, che c'entra il dominio?
<filo1234> intanto, installi un server " di che" per cosa...
<cri_> http://imagebin.org/203910
<cri_> problema
<cristian_c> lol
<ivan__> quando installo un server mi chiede un nome e spesso sul web si consia nome.dominio.com per esempio
<filo1234> si ma non sei obbligatoa metterlo
<ivan__> se non ho un nome di dominio è inrilevalte???
<filo1234> se non devi usarlo in quel modo
<cristian_c> cri_, belle le finestri trasparenti, qual'è il problema?
<filo1234> ovvio
<cristian_c> *finestre
<filo1234> ivan__: per quello io ho detto " un server " per cosa...
<cri_> nonsi configura account gmail
<filo1234> server è generico
<filo1234> cri_: fallo a mano
<filo1234> entra nell'account e configuratelo
<filo1234> se ho capito cosa chiedi dall'immagine
<martino> ciao gente
<ivan__> aspetta pensandoci forse il subdomain viene consigliato se si intende installare più server in un unico dominio correggetemi se sbaglio
<martino> cerco un software per ubuntu per le fotografie
<martino> che mi permetta nelle mie foto di individuare il fuoco
<filo1234> ivan__: se intendi i VirtualHost in uno stesso server si
<filo1234> ivan__: ma ancora non ho capito di che server parli
<cristian_c> martino, uhm
<ivan__> server web e mail
<filo1234> ivan__: ma locale o aperto al mondo?
<ivan__> aperto
<martino> ciao cristian_c
<filo1234> perchè se è aperto al mondo ovvio che devi avere un domio/ip registrato
<filo1234> ivan__: e allora il dominio devi averlo
<ivan__> si ma con un nome diverso
<filo1234> eh?
<ivan__> ascolta
<filo1234> il dominio con un nome diverso?
<filo1234> o.0
<cri_> filo1234, non mi dà la configurazione manuale
<cristian_c> cri_, non hai spiegato niente
<ivan__> ho un server con ivan.dominio.com e un dominio registrato ivan.com
<cri_> non mi da tutti parametri da inserire
<ivan__> necessariamente deve essere lo stesso nome per configurare il server mail oppure no
<filo1234> cri_: che programma?
<cristian_c> sarà thunderbird
<cri_> KMail
<cristian_c> lol
<filo1234> ivan__: se vuoi che le email raggiungano il mondo devi usare ivan.com ( quello registrato ) e conosciuto al web
<filo1234> cri_: e no ha un opzioni..preferenze ecc...? non uso kmail da quando ero alle medie
<ivan__> ovvio grazie
<filo1234> lol
<ivan__> volevo la conferma
<ivan__> grazie
<cristian_c> martino, che cosa intendi di preciso, non sono un fotografo
<cri_> filo1234, non da i settaggi specifici
<filo1234> ivan__: poi puoi pure avere degli alias e far puntare ivan.com a domionio.dimiazia.uit
<cristian_c> martino, penso di aver capito, ma è una cosa avanzata quella che chiedi
<filo1234> ma queste sono altre cose
<cristian_c> martino, magari un software di fotoritocco
<ivan__> si tramite redirect intendi
<cristian_c> tipo bibble pro
<filo1234> cri_: sonoo quasi certo che le opzioni account ci siano
<filo1234> ma non ho un kmail ora
<martino> cristian_c tipasso un software solo che è per windows e si paga
<cristian_c> martino, ci sono a pagamento anche su linux
<cristian_c> sopratutto se professionali
<filo1234> cri_: magari s eselezioni gmail e fai modifica..vedi qualcosa
<martino> cristian_c ecco http://www.capturenx.com/en/index.html
<martino> capture nx2
<martino> photoshop non va bene
<filo1234> ciao me ne vo
<martino> @ cristian_c http://nikonimglib.com/cnx2/index_it_eur.html#os-windows
<ubottu-it> martino: Error: "cristian_c" is not a valid command.
<martino> @cristian_c http://nikonimglib.com/cnx2/index_it_eur.html#os-windows
<ubottu-it> martino: Error: "cristian_c" is not a valid command.
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<martino> cristian_c http://nikonimglib.com/cnx2/index_it_eur.html#os-windows
<ivan__> ditemi una cosa:quando ho fatto l'ordine del server tramite form ho inserito il nome del server mio.dominio.com e di conseguenza persiste questo nome. se io reinstallo il server con un altro nome creo dei problemi alla'azienda????
<martino> siccome non volevo comprarlo magari ubuntu offre un software che mi permette di fare le stesse cose
<cristian_c> martino, forse fsposts
<cristian_c> *f-spots
<cristian_c> **f-spot
<martino> mi dai il link cristian_c che do una occhiata?
<martino> link che spiega che fa il software
<cristian_c> martino, ti consiglio allora camera raw
<martino> link?
<cristian_c> martino, un link te lo posso dare con tutti i software per la fotografia (spero non mi uccidano): http://neuro74.wordpress.com/2010/05/02/fotografia-digitale-con-linux/
<cristian_c> è un'infinità, non so quale di questi può fare quello che dici
<martino> tutti per ubuntu?
<crevolante> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> sì, certo, girano tutti su ubuntu
<cristian_c> crevolante, ho postato la tua soluzione sul forum
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> così non va persa, e con una googlata forse si trova
<crevolante> :) ottimo, su quale forum?
<cristian_c> quello di ubuntu
<crevolante> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php ?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ho scritto la soluzione generale
<crevolante> bene, speriamo possa aiutare qlc
<cristian_c> speriamo :)
<ivan__> raga aiuto ho appena installato bind9 e nella guida ufficiale dice in impostare nel file named.conf.local in (nomezona) a cosa si riferisce
<ivan__> scusate come se non avessi scritto niente
<cristian_c> lol
<ivan__> scusate ma non capisco a che server 77.168.192.in-addr.arpa
<cristian_c> arpa?
<ivan__> sulla guida di ubuntu di dice di configurare il named.conf.local e mettere come (zone "77.168.192.in-addr.arpa" { type master; file "/etc/bind/db.77.168.192"; allow-transfer {key mykey;}; allow-update {key mykey;}; };)
<ivan__> ma a che caspita server
<ivan__> qulache aiuto
<cristian_c> ivan__, quale guida?
<ivan__> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dns
<cristian_c> ivan__, qui ci vorrebbe filo1234
<cristian_c> ci od un occhio
<ivan__> grazie
<cristian_c> ivan__, dov'è scritto cosa mettere in named.conf.local?
<Cristian> risolto per account gmail
<Cristian> anche se non è stato facile
<cristian_c> come hai risolto?
<Cristian> credo che andasse in conflitto con altro gestoree di posta
<cristian_c> lol
<ivan__> ecristina novità
<pdor> ciao chi mi puo guardare un problema credo  coi repository di debian? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/887874/
<pdor> se aggiungo un pacchetto debian automaticamente si aggiungono i repository debian?
<pdor> e ovviamente non esiste un programma di riconoscimento vocale di ubuntu eh?
<Carlin0> pdor, metti in paste → cat /etc/apt-dorces.list
<Carlin0> e
<Carlin0> ops scusa ho sbagliato
<pdor> dimmi
<pdor> apt sources?
<Carlin0> pdor, metti in paste → cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> e
<Carlin0> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<pdor> grunt come si seleziona terminale ehm? non shift e freccie?
<Carlin0> col mouse ?
<pdor> col maus non riesco
<pdor> spe
<pdor> col touchpad e' dura ma col maus osno riuscito....ma come si fa a selezionare molte pagine?
<Carlin0> pdor, aspe...
<Carlin0> !info pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<Carlin0> pdor, installa pastebinit
<Carlin0> e poi dai
<pdor> Carlin0: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/887884/
<Carlin0> pdor, l'hai pasticciato tu ?
<pdor> si direi di si
<Carlin0> hai oneiric ?
<pdor> non dirmi che devo reinstallare tutto
<pdor> si
<Carlin0> nu ...
<Carlin0> un'attimo...
<hp__> salve a tuttsalve a tutti mi trovo su riga di comando
<pdor> quindi io tutte le volte che aggiungo un programma debian si incasina tutto?
<hp__>  ho dato il comando adduser nome_utente
<hp__> adesso vorrei che l'utente possa stare solo in /home/suacartella
<hp__> e non voglio che vada in giro
<Carlin0> pdor, hai xubuntu giusto ?
<pdor> si
<pdor> devo evitare i pacchetti debian come la peste?
<pdor> anche se non mi chiede di aggiungere manualmente i repository dentro synaptic?
<Carlin0> allora dai al terminale questo comando → gksu mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> pdor, dopo ti spiego... ora sistemiamo
<Carlin0> ti si apre il file giusto ?
<pdor> spe devo ancora installare pastebin
<Carlin0> nu non serve +
<pdor> no non ha aperto niente
<Carlin0> che editor di testo hai ?
<Carlin0> gedit no ...
<pdor> ah ok
<pdor> leafpad
<Carlin0> allora ...
<pdor> aperto
<Carlin0>  gksu leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<pdor> ok
<Carlin0> cancella tutto e incolla dentro tutto questo
<Carlin0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/887894/
<Carlin0> salva e chiudi
<pdor> ok riavvio?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> dai → sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Carlin0> se non da errori sei ok
<pdor> solo uno alla fine
<pdor> t4e lo pasebino
<pdor> no spe
<pdor> mni dice di fare una cosa
<Carlin0> cosa?
<pdor> apt get update
<pdor> fatto e adesso e' ok
<pdor> va bene?
<Carlin0> non da + errori ?
<pdor> no
<Carlin0> dai → sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pdor> rido iltuo comanot?
<pdor> ok
<Carlin0> non da errori sei a posto
<Carlin0> prova
<pdor> perfetto
<pdor> ma cosa nonb devo piu fare?
<Carlin0> pdor, la sostanza è :
<pdor> evitare debian?
<Carlin0> una cosa è installare un pacchetto debian ... si può fare
<Carlin0> altra cosa è mischiare i repo di debian con quellli di ubuntu ... non si fa
<pdor> quindi se non mi chiede di aggiungere repository debian non c'e' problema
<pdor> ?
<Carlin0> se devi installare pacchetti scarichi e installi
<Carlin0> eh .. pdor al massimo non vanno per via delle dipendenze ma non imputtani tutto il so
<Carlin0> io repo esterni li evito tutti anche quelli per ubuntu ... ma questa è una fissa mia
<pdor> questo comando per esempio posso sempre darlo? sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Carlin0> certo quello serve per installare i deb ... se non vanno te lo dice
<pdor> ok grazie
<Carlin0> e se installi e danno problemi rimuovi con -r nomepachhetto
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg -r nomepacchetto
<pdor> cosa usi per fare backup incrementali del sistema?
<pdor> partizione so
<Carlin0> grsync per dati e clonezilla per le partizioni
<Carlin0> clonezilla è una live
<pdor> grrsync riesce anche a becappare il so?
<pdor> si ma non volgio copiare tutta la partizione
<Carlin0> mai provato ... non saprei
<pdor> che e' tutta vuota
<pdor> clonezilla copia tutto il disco vero?
<Carlin0> scegli se copiare disco o partizione
<pdor> ok molto gentile grazi
<pdor> e
<Carlin0> di nulla
<pdor> la live la amo...va pure la cam su skipe senza essere rallentata mentree fa il becap con dd
<Carlin0> clonezilla è una quasi gui di dd
<Carlin0> quindi sai già di cosa si tratta
<pdor> ma credo che so grsync come root
<pdor> si ma dd non e' incremntale
<pdor> e copia anche i cluster vuoti
<Carlin0> grsync fa l'incrementale , lo uso per i dati
<pdor> e dici che poi riesce a ripristinare tutto?
<pdor> grsync
<Carlin0> clonezilla si (l'ho provato) ti risistema anche il grub
<pdor> in grsync ce' l'opzione usa come root...
<pdor> ergo dovrebbe ricopiare tutto da live
<pdor> torno da live
<pdor> se dico a grsync di copiare / (//) poi mi copia anche tutto quello che e' montato in /media?
<pdor> mi assento
<pdor> ci sono
<mary_> ciao scusate, ho un problema ho appena comprato un dell xps15z è ho installato la versione 11.10 di ubuntu, pero tastiera e touchpad non funzionano, help
<mary_> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> mary_, nel grub funzionano?
<cristian_c> la tastiera
<mary_> si
<cristian_c> prova ad andare in modalità di ripristino e a digitare: xinput list
<mary_> posso farlo da terminale?
<mary_> ho installato la tastiera a schermo e un mouse esterno
<cristian_c> quindi è quella che non funziona?
<mary_> si
<mary_> xinput da terminale mi torna un bel po di cose
<cristian_c> eh, ma quindi puoi usare la tastiera e un mouse usb
<mary_> il mouse per ora lo sto usando usb, la tastiera non cel'ho e sto usando quella grafica quindi scrivo con il mouse in sostanza, ora sto scrivendo da un altro computer
<cristian_c> mary_che tastiera è?
<mary_> come lo faccio a sapere?
<pdor> ho una cartella apt accessibile solo come root  in /media....e' vuota e non dovrebbe esserci...posso cancellarla?
<pdor> e sono da live
<mary_> la cosa strana è che ho provato a installare prima di questa versione la 10.04 e li funzionava tutto tranne che il wifi
<mary_> con questa versione funziona tutto tranne che touchpad e tastiera
<enzotib> pdor, ti dà fastidio?
<pdor> e' che sto becappando e meno casino c'e' e meglio e'
<enzotib> mi ricordo di averla vista anch'io una volta, dev'esserre qualche pacchetto che la crea, ma non ricordo
<pdor> ma io ho fatto un casino
<pdor> con i repository deb
<pdor> adesso horimediato
<kosta> buon giorno a tutti. Qualcuno sa accendere internet da terminale in ubuntu 11.10 con i strumenti compresi nella iso? Potete spiegarmi perfavore come si fa perche mi mancano alcune librerie di python per poter avviare x11.
<enzotib> kosta, la live di ubuntu ha tutte le librerie che servono
<enzotib> kosta, e poi non è chiaro cosa c'entri la rete con python e con x11
<mary_> ciao scusate, ho un problema ho appena comprato un dell xps15z è ho installato la versione 11.10 di ubuntu, pero tastiera e touchpad non funzionano, help
<enzotib> mary_, un computer in cui non funzioni la tastiera non l'ho mai sentito, se poi stai parlando di qualcosa che assomigli a un tablet, oppure di una tastiera wireless, sarebbe il caso di dirlo
<mary_> ti ho detto marca e modello del pc pure
<enzotib> mary_, siamo mica dei database viventi?
<mary_> ci arrivi per esclusuione magari. cmq se non sai è inutile che rispondi, fai pure piu figura.
<enzotib> va bene, se aspetti che arrivi qualcuno con quell'esatto modello, buona fortuna
<pdor> :)
<mary_> è un pc
<mary_> un portatile
<mary_> cosa altro ti posso dire?
<pdor> ciao se uso grsync per fare il becap di root...con l'opzione usa come root...poi al ripristino pensate che funzioni? o e' meglio loggarmi proprio come root?
<pdor> a parte grub ovvio
<pdor> va be' che in live si e' quasi root...
<pdor> hai gia' aggiornato mary?
<pdor> a volte risolve
<mary_> si
<mary_> ma è possibile che sia una questione di driver?
<pdor> non so nemmeno se si chiamano driver in linux....
<mary_> penso proprio di si...
<pdor> anni fa sicuramente no
<pdor> qualcuno ti mordeva se dicevi driver:)
<pdor> so che sta tutto nel kernel...
<pdor> e di solito va tutto
<pdor> ma se non va...forse ti tocca aspettare aggiornamenti se hai un pc nuovissimo
<pdor> o mettere la 10 se e' vecchio
<mary_> è nuovo
<pdor> e cmq per la tastoera e' strano
<pdor> a meno che non sia scsi o usb3 boh:)
<pdor> scherzo eh
<mary_> con la versione precedente funzionava tyastiera e pouchpad
<mary_> ma non funzionava wifi
<pdor> allora e' un bug
<pdor> io tornerei alla 10 e cerchereio di vedere il forum per il wireless
<pdor> spe ma se andava con la 10 la tastiera deve andaree anhce con la 11
<pdor> hai controllato il file iso di mbuti con md5sum?
<pdor> controlla i file di installazione
<pdor> forse e' danneggiato
<pdor> a me succede
<pdor> controlla il cd allì'avvio della live
<mary_> ok
<pdor> saluti
<metalwall> ciao a tutti
<metalwall> ho un problema dopo l'aggiornamento di un ubuntu 10.10
<metalwall> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi_
<metalwall> ?
<enzotib> !chiedi | metalwall
<ubot-it> metalwall: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<metalwall> ok scusate se ledo qualche regola........praticamente ieri ho aggiornato il mio ubuntu 10.10...dopo un paio d'ore spengo il pc ed esco di casa.....al ritorno accendo e non fa nulla resta lo schermo come la schermata di log in ma senza il form...ora sto usando un'altra partizione e non so che fare per ripristinare il sistema
<jester-> metalwall: lo vedi il menu grub di boot?
<metalwall> si
<jester-> metalwall: facile che siano rimasti pacchetti in sospeso, parti in modalità ripristino e al menu scegli di dai aindare in tty o terminale che sia, quindi provi a dare apt-get -f install, poi dpkg --configure -a
<metalwall> nella modalita' di ripristino mi da continui errori non mi da la possibilita di scrivere nulla
<jester-> metalwall: prova ad usare un alato kernel
<jester-> metalwall: se non parte nemmeno in ricovery la faccenda è grave
<jester-> un altro*
<metalwall> provato ma non parte
<jester-> metalwall: secondo me non ti rimane che reinstallare se non vuoi perdere dati fallo non facendo formattare la partizione e hai la home separata
<jester-> ?
<metalwall> home separata? mi puoi spiegare?grz
<jester-> metalwall: home separate = la cartel utente sat su altra partizione e viene montata al boot in /home
<jester-> quindi basterebbe reinstallare solo la / e montare la partizione che la cartella utente in /home senza far formattare e ti ritrovi tutti i dati e el impostazioni personali
<metalwall> grazie jester ma....cosa puo' essere successo?
<jester-> metalwall: boh o filesystem scassato o un guasto all'hd, adesso con cosa sei
 * fujifilm ronf
<metalwall> con lo stesso hd ma partizione diversa
<jester-> metalwall: con quale sistema
<metalwall> ubuntu studio
<jester-> metalwall: proviamo a farlgi uno scandisc, la partizione ciucca sarebbe la sd??
<metalwall> credo hd1
<jester-> metalwall: sudo fdisk -l e metti la risposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | metalwall
<ubot-it> metalwall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<metalwall> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/888102/
<jester-> metalwall: dai mount e posta sempre su pasticcin
<jester-> pastebin*
<metalwall> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/888106/
<kosta> grazie e come si fa a ripristinare le librerie da livecd
<jester-> metalwall: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<jester-> metalwall: sudo fsck /dev/sda6
<jester-> kosta: ??
<metalwall> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/888111/
<kosta> grazie mille adesso provo
<jester-> metalwall: i fs sono a posto
<jester-> metalwall: proviamo se si può fare qualcosa da chroot
<kosta> scusa mi dai di nuovo i comandi
<metalwall> scusa jester ma ora devo purtroppo devo andare stasera torno qui......intanto grazie
<jester-> metalwall: incolla una riga per volta nel terminale e dopo l'ultimo comando fischia e non chiudere il terminale  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/888115/
<jester-> kosta: non ti ho dato nessun comando e non ho capito cosa dovresti fare
<kosta> per ripristinare le librerie da un livecd
<jester-> kosta: quali librerie
<kosta> lidrerie necesarie a x
<jester-> kosta: eh ma quali
<jester-> no c'è un comando per digli ripristina le librerie segate a x
<kosta> scusa sto meno dirti cose sucesso. Stavo cercando di far funzionare un microfono e seguivo delle guide, dove diceva di installare alsa-mixer non ha funzionato poi in un altra alsa-utils, una volta riuscito a usare il microfono mi sono accorto che mi si erano disinstallati alcuni programmi e giochi + lxde,firefox,chromium . ma non avevo visto che mancava anche x e alcune librerie. L'ho spento e riaceso e non parte piu lo schermo si blo
<kosta> caricamento con scritto ubuntu. Se lo accendo da terminale (modalita di ripristino ) non riesco ad accendere l'interfaccia grafica
<jester-> kosta: modalità ripristino sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<jester-> kosta: che scheda grafica hai
<kosta> ieri ho provato ad avviare aptitude e ho visto che mancano alcune librerie di python (dipendenze di x.or
<kosta> un nvidia
<jester-> kosta: modalità ripristino sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<jester-> cena
<kosta> ultima cosa anche se non ho internet conneso
<pdor> scusate..per vedere dalla live un disco usb fat32 in rete con un media player che fa anche da "server" devo installare samba?...aprtendo normalmente linux lo vedo subito...ho xubuntu 11
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> jester-: ping
<esulu> ragazzi come facio a riavviare completamente gnome
<esulu> ubuntu 11.10
<esulu> ?
<esulu> dal terminael ovviamente
<Cristian> ciao
<esulu> hei Cristian
<esulu> ascoltami fammi sta gentilezza
<esulu> se hai browser sotto mano
<esulu> che sono messo male con pc attualmente
<esulu> come posso riavviare gnome in ubuntu ?
<Cristian> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<esulu> non ho gdm è possibile
<esulu> ?
<esulu> in init.d non ce'
<Cristian> scusa riavvia con la live
<Cristian> e sistemi
<esulu> Cristian: il gioco sarebbe semplice
<esulu> allora posso anche riavviare semplicemente che il computer non ha piu
<esulu> questo problema
<esulu> ma volevo capire come saltarci fuori adesso da questa situazione
<esulu> fai conto che ho tty7 bloccato
<esulu> e sto usando semplicemente termianle in tty1
<esulu> e volevo sapere come caspita posso riavviare gnome in ubuntu dal terminale
<esulu> non so se mi sono spiegato?
<Cristian> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Cristian> questo e il comando sensa riavviare
<esulu> mmm
<esulu> Cristian: in /etc/init.d/
<esulu> da me gdm non ci sta mica
<Cristian> che distro usi
<esulu> ubuntu 11.10
<Cristian> sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-shell
<sara> esulu: prova con sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<esulu> sara: madonna quanto ne sai
<esulu> brava bravissima
<esulu> il nome di applicazione mi mancava
<sara> gdm è stato rimpiazzato da lightdm
<pdor> scusate e' corretto  questo comando con rsync per fare becap del sistema?: pkexec rsync -r -t -p -o -g --progress --delete -l -D -s  /mi apartizione/ /media/altro_disco/file_backup/  ?
<pdor> incrementale..
<CrAsHBuRn> salve
<CrAsHBuRn> conoscete
<CrAsHBuRn> il canale
<CrAsHBuRn> di anonymus?
<CrAsHBuRn> vorrei
<CrAsHBuRn> parlare con qualcuno di loro
<CrAsHBuRn> va bhe
<CrAsHBuRn> raga
<CrAsHBuRn> hgh
<CrAsHBuRn> nessuno
<CrAsHBuRn> online??
<enzotib> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<enzotib> CrAsHBuRn: questo non è un canale di informazioni generiche
<CrAsHBuRn> ok sorry
<CrAsHBuRn> ti posso chiedere
<CrAsHBuRn> come cambiare
<CrAsHBuRn> colore della chat?
<FloodBotIt1> CrAsHBuRn: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> eh, dipende dal client irc che usi
<CrAsHBuRn> xchat irc
<enzotib> CrAsHBuRn, impostazioni -> preferenze -> colori
<CrAsHBuRn> e poi
<CrAsHBuRn> mi scrive
<CrAsHBuRn> sempre nero
<CrAsHBuRn> riesco a cambiare solo lo sfondo
<enzotib> puoi cambiare anche il testo, guarda bene
<CrAsHBuRn> ma quale e'??
<enzotib> CrAsHBuRn, ma è xchat oppure xchat-gnome?
<CrAsHBuRn> xchat normale no gnome
<CrAsHBuRn> ora
<CrAsHBuRn> niente mi rimane sempre nero
<enzotib> devo andare, ciao
<CrAsHBuRn> ciao
<CrAsHBuRn> qualcuno
<CrAsHBuRn> niente
<CrAsHBuRn> sto cazzo di colore sempre nero rimane
<CrAsHBuRn> qualcuno di voi sa programmare?
<filo1234> !chat | CrAsHBuRn
<ubot-it> CrAsHBuRn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cristian> ciao
<Nostradamus> ciao
<nnnnnn> ciao su ubuntu non si connette la mia internet key di vodafone, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<nnnnnn> ?
<Acarus> nnnnnn: ciao, che errore ti da?
<nnnnnn> mi imposta tutto correttamente, si connette pure, ma non mi scarica le pagine internet
<Acarus> nnnnnn: hai dimestichezza con il terminale?
<nnnnnn> ho provato a fare un po' di tutto nelle opzioni, ma niente
<nnnnnn> molto poco, uso windows 7
<nnnnnn> pero' so far partire i comandi da terminal..
<Carlin0> nnnnnn, se nel terminale scrivi → ping -c 1 google.com
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<nnnnnn> ho usato firefox impostato, ma non si connette
<Carlin0> nnnnnn, se nel terminale scrivi
<Carlin0> ping -c 1 google.com
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<nnnnnn> purtroppo ora l'ho disinstallato perchè non ho connessione
<Carlin0> nnnnnn, quindi non capendo la situazione è impossibile aiutarti ...
<nnnnnn> ho seguito le guide, ma nulla da fare. trova anche le reti wireless.. potrei provarlo in prova ma non ora
<toto__> E: Tipo "n" non riconosciuto alla riga 2 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/compiz-ppa-maverick.list E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco delle sorgenti. Correggere il problema nella configurazione del repository. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jester-> toto__:  è un repo non ufficiale farlocco
<jester-> levalo
<toto__> chi mi puo aiutare non mi si apre piu aggiornamenti pacchetti e sofwer center grazie
<jester-> toto__: sudo rm -r /etc/apt/sources.list.d/compiz-ppa-maverick.list
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<toto__> come faccio mi sa che ho fatto un po casino
<stragnagn> ciao a tutti
<toto__> mi dice che impossibile disistallare
<jester-> toto__: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ e metti il risultato nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | toto__
<ubot-it> toto__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<toto__> ok
<toto__> toto@toto-Satellite-L500:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ compiz-ppa-maverick.list.save  maverick-partner.list.save ilap-lwp-maverick.list         michael-gruz-canon-maverick.list ilap-lwp-maverick.list.save    michael-gruz-canon-maverick.list.save maverick-partner.list toto@toto-Satellite-L500:~$
<toto__> ho sbagliato scusa
<toto__> jester hai letto
<jester-> toto__: devi usare pastebin o non si capisce una sega
<jester-> !paste | toto__
<ubot-it> toto__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> toto__:  parte il fatto che misa che mavreick non sia più supportata
<toto__> mi sa che dopo  sudo apt-get update si he sbloccato qualcosa sara
<jester-> toto__:  fa vedere cosa risponde il comando incollando nel pastebin
<toto__> dopo paste mi da da mandarlo a un indirizzo imail
<jester-> toto__: incolli. metti un nicck, pigi paste e poi incolli qui il link alla pagina
<jester-> toto__: l'indirizzo della pagina
<toto__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888469/
<toto__> ok cosi
<jester-> toto__:  sudo rm compiz-ppa-maverick.list.save
<jester-> toto__: sudo apt-get update e incolla nel paste eventuale errori
<toto__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888478/
<jester-> toto__: errore di gpg = non hai importato la chiave ma non è un problema, hai synaptuc o software center aprti?
<jester-> toto__: ppa in quantità = sistema a bottane
<jester-> toto__: se no hai nulla aperto riavvia e ridai sudo apt-get update
<toto__> dopo aver fatto  sudo apt-get update si he aperto tutto riesco a fare aggiornamenti e si apre anche aggiornamenti pacchetti
<toto__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888486/
<toto__> a te amico fammi sapere
<jester-> toto__: errore di gpg  è a posto
<jester-> errore di gpg a parte
<toto__> scusa si he spento pc
<jester-> !gnomereset | toto__
<ubot-it> toto__: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> toto__: cancella anche la cartella .compiz1 nella home se c'è. è nascosta, apri nautilus, contro+h e le vedi
<jester-> sega tutte quelle che ti ha indicato il bot più la compiz
<mamina> sallve a tutti ho appena installato ubuntu da mia madre, come mai non mivede tutto l'hd? ho installato su vista senza partizioni...
<mamina> dalla live lo vedeva...
<mamina> se avvio ubuntu non vede cio che c'e' in vista e ovviamente viceversa
<jester-> mamina: dentro a a vista lo hai messo?
<jester-> mamina: cioè usando wubi?
<mamina> si da una live montata con daemon tools.. si con wubi
<jester-> mamina:  mi pare wubi la vista la dovrebbe vedere, vista non la vede
<jester-> non la vedrebbe nemmeno se linux fosse su partizione
<jester-> mamina: se in ubuntu adesso?
<mamina> boh.... io nn vedo niente qua da ubuntu
<jester-> mamina: apri nautilus
<mamina> si sn su ubuntu
<jester-> alias cartella home
<jester-> il file manager
<mamina> si lo so, aperto
<jester-> nella finestra di sinsitra non compare la vista?
<mamina> no
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | mamina
<ubot-it> mamina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-18
<toto__> ok ho cancellato compiz e rinominato le cartelle riavvio
<jester-> toto__: termina sessione e rientra
<jester-> non serve riavviare
<toto__> ma quarda che si he inpallato tutto non ho piu la barra superiore
<mamina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888517/
<mamina> scsa si era impallato il pc
<jester-> mamina: sudo modprobe fuse
<mamina> fatto
<jester-> e guarda se compare un nautilus
<mamina> no, lo apro?
<jester-> mamina: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<jester-> poi vai in /mnt a vedere
<Acarus> jester-: sei alla frutta?? :D:D:D
<jester-> Acarus: quasi al caffè
<mamina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888521/
<Acarus> mamina: df -h
<jester-> mamina: cheubuntu hai unstallato
<jester-> installato
<mamina> lultimo
<jester-> mamina: wubi è una ciofeca, dovresti ridurre la vista e installare su partizione
<mamina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888523/
<mamina> e lo so...
<Acarus> mamina: ok, ora mount
<Acarus> mamina: mount
<mamina> da solo?
<Acarus> yes ;)
<mamina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888526/
<Acarus> mamina: prova a puntare con nautilus su /host
<Acarus> è quello che cercavi?
<Acarus> jester-: ma mamina è con una live?
<mamina> si!!!sembrerebbe di si
<Acarus> mamina: divertiti
<mamina> no no
<jester-> Acarus: no con wubi
<Acarus> uguale
<jester-> vista poi è particolare
<jester-> Acarus: wubi fa un disco virtuale tipo vbox
<jester-> e lo monta al boot
<toto__> ok risolto con riavvio
<toto__> grazie jester
<jester-> de nada
<mamina> quindi tutto a posto? ho risolto il mio problema?
<Acarus> jester-: i vecchi cow file
<toto__> ma ho perso tutta la personalizzazione  del pc
<Acarus> mamina: dipende da che problema avevi
<jester-> mamina: è in /host ?
<toto__> tutto sto casino x mettere su i pesci al cubo su 10.10
<mamina> si adesso vedo tutto, grsazie!
<jester-> toto__: resecando torna a default, ma personalizzando hai pure segato tutto
<toto__> mi ritocca mettere su di nuovo compiz
<toto__> e anche cairo
<jester-> toto__: cancellando la cartella hai solo riportato pure compiz a defiault non rimosso
<Carlin0> toto__, fra un mese finisce il supporto della 10.10 magari ti conviene mettere qualcosa di + recente
<jester-> e lascia stare le prillate tipo compiz e cairo
<jester-> e la dokisticazz
<jester-> che vogliono fare il mac facendo pieà
<toto__> si io vorrei ma se trovo ubuntu che fa girare il cubo con i pesci e la neve eccccc subito
<jester-> toto__: fedora e qualche altra distro hanno già estromesso compiz, fra non molto lo farà anche ubuntu
<toto__> x esempio avevo messo il deckstop che faceva girare i video sul fondo delloschermo
<toto__> prima di questo ho provato fedora e altri
<toto__> cosa mi consigli
<Carlin0> aspetta un mese e installa la 12.04
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> ho seguito questa guida http://imagebin.org/204029 ma non funziona niente!
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<mikeit> ciao a tutti
<mikeit> ;-)
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> ho installato una stampante epson riconosciuta e messo il driver stampa di prova niente non esce niente dove sbaglio? (epson 6200lo)
<pac> pardon 6200l
 * NANNES /list
<metalwall> ciao a tutti dopo aver aggiornato la 10.10 al riavvio non e' piu' partito cosa posso fare per ripristinare.......intanto grazie:)
<pac> per terminare un programma bloccato si va in monitor di sistema e  chiude il processo, ma se non risponde più il monitor di sistema come lo chiudo?
<jester-> ngiorno
<pac_> buongiorno
<pac_> oggi sono alle prese con stampante e scannere la stampante è stata riconosciuta e installata ma non stampa!!!! dove sbaglio?
<NANNES> Pac_, modello?
<pac_> NANNES: epson 6200l
<NANNES> Scrivo dal cellulare indi saro un po lento
<pac_> NANNES: taranquillo
<pac_> tranquillo!
<metalwall> ciao a tutti .....dopo aver aggiornato la 10.10 al sucessivo riavvio non ha dato segno di risposta ieri con un utente avevo fatto delle prove poi sono dovuto scappare ....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/888882/ qui lo storico di ieri qualcuno sa cosa posso fare per ripristinare?
<miki> raga ho un problema, ho intallato lubuntu sul netbook, va alla perfezione ma non so perchè appena tocco il touchpad per muovere il mouse mi rimanda in loop alla schermata di login, mentre se uso un mouse usb questo non accade, mi sapete aiutare? non vorrei togliere questa distro che mi sembra ottima davvero
<NANNES> Pac_ sembra che venga riconosciuta dal sistema ma i driver non van bene per stampare.. Segui la guida che ti ho mandato in pv (non e' ufficiale e qui non si puo linkare ;p
<pac_> ci sto provando ma non è tutto scontato per ci vorrà tempo
<pac_> sono fermo a gs in synaptic
<NANNES> Perche' che ti dice
<miki> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<pac_> niente devo installare gs ma non sio cosa sia e non so come si fa sono riuscito solo ad installare il deb e synaptic
<Guest6356> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<NANNES> Miki
<miki> NANNES: raga ho un problema, ho intallato lubuntu sul netbook, va alla perfezione ma non so perchè appena tocco il touchpad per muovere il mouse mi rimanda in loop alla schermata di login, mentre se uso un mouse usb questo non accade, mi sapete aiutare? non vorrei togliere questa distro che mi sembra ottima davvero
<NANNES> E' un errore davvero strano.. Prima di smanettare devi accertarti che il problrma non sia hardzare
<jester-> miki: se stacchi il mouse?
<jester-> miki: prova a riavviare senza mouse
<miki> jester-: se stacco il mouse ed uso il touch mi rimanda alla schermata di login appena lo sfioro, devo riaccedere dunque con la conseguenza che perdo tutti i dati e le finestre dei prog che stavo usando
<NANNES> Pac_ il comando e' sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<pac_> grazie
<pac_> devo scappare ciao a tutti
<metalwall> ciao a tutti .....dopo aver aggiornato la 10.10 al sucessivo riavvio non ha dato segno di risposta ieri con un utente avevo fatto delle prove poi sono dovuto scappare ....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/888882/ qui lo storico di ieri qualcuno sa cosa posso fare per ripristinare?
<miki> jester-: e allora? nessuno mi sa aiutare?
<jester-> metalwall: quando hai dato l'ultimo comando fischia e non chiudere il terminale sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jester-> sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> metalwall: qui vedi meglio http://paste.ubuntu.com/888894/
<jester-> miki: guardo negli appunti
<miki> ok
<metalwall> ok jester -      ora sto' usando una live cambia qualcosa?
<jester-> miki: sudo modprobe psmouse
<jester-> metalwall: app unto la live serve
<miki> jester-: fatto
<miki> poi?
<jester-> miki: prova
<miki> a far che?
<jester-> papa il touchpad
<jester-> palpa
<jester-> miki: cosa succede
<miki> nulla si è riavviato appena l'ho toccato e adesso la schermata è completamente nera, manco + il login mi fa fare
<metalwall> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/888902/
<metalwall> dove sbaglio?
<jester-> metalwall: fa vedere: sudo fdisk -l
<metalwall> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/888911/
<jester-> metalwall: ha ragione lui cambia sda1 in sdb1 sperando che sia la partizione giusta
<jester-> miki: l'unico appunto che ho per il touch è di ricaricare il modulo, stai usando unity?
<miki> no uso lubuntu
<jester-> conosco  lubuntu solo di vista
<jester-> hai gli effetti attivi per caso?
<metalwall> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/888914/
<BetaBrain> giorno a tutti :D
<jester-> metalwall: è su sdb1 o su altra partizione
<jester-> metalwall: va in /mnt e vedi che c'è dentro
<metalwall> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/888919/
<jester-> metalwall: sudo chroot /mnt
<metalwall> chroot: impossibile eseguire il comando "/bin/bash": Formato eseguibile non valido
<jester-> metalwall: è proprio sputtanato
<jester-> metalwall: se hai dati copiateli intanto che è montata poi reinstalla
<metalwall> jester - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/888922/
<jester-> metalwall: copia la home poi non fare casini, prenderai i dati dalla home
<metalwall> nel senso che li copio nella home appena installata?
<metalwall> nel copiare la home mi continua a dire che non ho permessi devo riloggarmi come root?
<jester-> metalwall: gksu nautilus
<metalwall> ok grazie jester -:
<stucano> salve!xche alcuni progammi per windosw con wine non mi partono?grazie in anticipo
<stucano> ?
<ubuntus> ciao a tutti
<ubuntus> ieri ho avuto problemi a installare ubuntu 11.10 perchè alla fine sul pc non funzionavano touch e tastiera . Ora ho installato la versione 10.04 e funziona touchpad e tastiera ma il modulo wifi non viene riconosciuto, il pc è un notebook dell xps15z.
<attempt> ubuntus proviamo
<attempt> lspci e iwconfig in terminale e metti in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntus> attempt
<ubuntus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/888987/
<ubuntus> ho dovuto fare un lavoro con le pennette perchè quel pc non è connesso a internet
<attempt> rfkill list all  e pasta
<ubuntus> tr
<ubuntus> tre righe spnp
<ubuntus> sonoù
<ubuntus> 1: hci0 Bluetooth
<ubuntus> soft blocked no
<ubuntus> hard blocked no
<ubuntus> basta
<ubuntus> attempt se attivo o disattivo il wifi tramite lo switch hardwere mi disattiva o attiva il bluetooth
<attempt> ok
<attempt> sto cercando per quel modello
<ubuntus> di pc?
<ubuntus> secondo te si puo fare la seguente: reinstallo la versione 11.10 vedo i driver che usa e li riposto sulla 11.04
<ubuntus> cioè la 10.04
<ubuntus> oppure in live
<attempt> prova a vedere dalla live
<attempt> penso che il kernel piu' moderno li includa
<ubuntus> si
<ubuntus> nella live
<ubuntus> funziona tutto
<ubuntus> della 11.10
<ubuntus> solo che quando lo installo non funziona piu la tastiera :(
<attempt> quindi vanno di default invece se usi 10.04 ti devi prendere il firmware giusto. di qui probabilmente   http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<ubuntus> provo a avviarlo dal live?
<ubuntus> cosa devo fare?
<attempt> no non vedresti il driver.
<attempt> se e' incluso nel kernel non lo vedi.
<attempt> il problema della tastiera e' assurdo, mai sentito.
<ubuntus> si ma solo dopo che lo installo
<ubuntus> in live va una favola tutto
<ubuntus> :(
<attempt> provato a partire da kernel recovery e cambiare tipo di tastiera?
<ubuntus> devo reinstallare
<ubuntus> ?
<attempt> si. potresti anche provare ad installare la versione precedente anziche' la 10.04
<ubuntus> cioè?
<attempt> la tastiera fino al login ti funzionava?
<ubuntus> no la tastiera funziona fino al groub
<ubuntus> o come si chiama lui
<attempt> mettevi nome e password?
<ubuntus> no
<ubuntus> solo fino a selezionare il sistema operativo
<ubuntus> quindi reinstallo e risolviamo il problema della tastiera?
<ubuntus> e del touch
<ubuntus> ?
<attempt> direi di provare si.
<ubuntus> ok
<ubuntus> lo avvio in live prima?
<attempt> al grub parti con il kernel recovery se si ripresenta il problema
<ubuntus> come ?
<attempt> e' lo stesso. se lo avvii da live dovresti avere icona sul desktop per iniziare installazione
<ubuntus> sisi
<ubuntus> magari se si puo fare qualcosa dal live
<ubuntus> senza installare
<ubuntus> mi sembra giusto dirlo quando installo questa versione se inviao a prova ubuntu senza installarlo non funziona
<ubuntus> devo fare f6 e disattivare delle cose
<ubuntus> in particolare le prime 3
<attempt> fai uguale con quello installato allora
<attempt> quando installi inoltre ti permette dei settaggi.
<ubuntus> aspè non capisco
<attempt> tipo il nomodeset
<ubuntus> ok sono in live
<ubuntus> installo normalmente?
<attempt> le tre cose che disattivi quando dai f6 sarebbe comodo sapere esattamente quali sono.
<ubuntus> ok faccio restart un momento
<ubuntus> noapic
<ubuntus> pero è strano
<ubuntus> mi escono una serie di scritte
<ubuntus> mi è spuntato il mouse con ste scritte bianche su nero
<ubuntus> ecco ora è partita l'interfaccia grafic
<ubuntus> touch tastiera wifi funzionante
<ubuntus> smbra vada bene fino a ora... installo su hd
<attempt> allora vediamo se e' possibile installare con noapic da subito altrimenti si puo' mettere dopo.
<attempt> quando installi vedi fra le opzioni, le prime che ti da' se puoi settare noapic
<ubuntus> mi dice di selezionare la lingua come prima cosa
<ubuntus> faccio elimina ubuntu e reinstalla
<attempt> si reinstalla il piu' moderno
<pdor> qualcuno sa come installare pearlbox o gnome voice control? sono programmi che esistevano ma non li trovo piu
<ubuntus> niente non me la fa selezionare quell'opzione
<ubuntus> sull'installazione
<attempt> ok la mettiamo dopo
<attempt> o da kernel recovery o da live
<ubuntus> ok ora è in copia dei file
<ubuntus> c
<ubuntus> intanto mi dici come faccio ad entrare nel kernel recoveru
<ubuntus----> attempt
<ubuntus----> si è installato
<attempt> UBUNTUS   DEVO RIAVVIARE
<attempt> ops
<ubuntus----> torni?
<ubuntus----> mi si è bliccato dopo che
<attempt> roba di un attimo
<ubuntus----> ho selezionato il sistema
<ubuntus----> op
<ubuntus----> forzo la kiusura da powerr
<ubuntus----> ??
<attempt> si
<ubuntus----> caspita botta
<attempt> su quel disco hai solo ubuntu?
<ubuntus----> no seven
<attempt> devi reinstallare in lnuovo ubuntu, riprova, occhio a non sbaglikare la partizione
<attempt> sbagliare*
<ubuntus----> fatto
<ubuntus----> installato
<ubuntus----> solo che mo appena lo seleziono
<ubuntus----> per avviarlo
<attempt> ritorno
<ubuntus----> ok
<ubuntus----> ti sapetto
<FloodBotIt1> ubuntus----: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubuntus> mi da problemi all'avvio attempt
<ubuntus> si avvia random cioè quando vuole lui
<ubuntus> ora si è avviato
<ubuntus> touch e tastiera non fungono
<attempt> hai il nuovo ubuntu?
<ubuntus> si
<attempt> allora riparti con il dischetto.
<ubuntus> ok
<attempt> da live devi editare un file di ubuntu sul disco.
<ubuntus> ok
<ubuntus> sto riavviando
<ubuntus> quasi avviato
<ubuntus> non si vede nulla sul desktop
<ubuntus> ok
<ubuntus> ci ha messo un po ma è uscito il cursore alla fine
<ubuntus> ok avviato
<ubuntus> quale file devo editare
<ubuntus> e dove si trova
<ubuntus> attempt
<attempt> /etc/default/grub
<attempt> ma non quello del cd. quello sul disco.
<ubuntus> devo montare il disco prima?
<attempt> quindi naviga con nautilus fino al disco con ubuntu.
<attempt> si
<attempt> apri una cartella qualsiasi, vedrai che il gestore cartelle ti fa' vedere sia il disco con ubuntu che quello con windows.
<attempt> o partizione.
<ubuntus> ok ci sono
<ubuntus> cosa devo mettere nel groub
<attempt> allora se lo fai da utente non ti fa' salvare le modifiche.
<ubuntus> tranqui
<ubuntus> sono su linea di comando con pico
<ubuntus> pico sudo grub
<ubuntus> ok?
<ubuntus> inverso
<attempt> devi dare gksudo gedit /media-quello che e'/etc/default/grub
<ubuntus> lo apro con gedit quindi?
<attempt> sudo pico /tuttoil percorso giusto/etc/default/grub
<ubuntus> sisi
<ubuntus> quello ho fatto
<ubuntus> cosa modifico?
<attempt> quindi scorri fino alla riga dove vedi scritto quiet splash
<ubuntus> è un valore del parametro grub gmdli
<ubuntus> e così via
<ubuntus> è lui?
<attempt> si
<ubuntus> GRUB_CMDLINE__LINUX_...
<ubuntus> OK
<attempt> poco sotto hai una linea identica ma libera
<ubuntus> si
<ubuntus> senza default
<attempt> ci metti
<attempt> nomodeset acpi=off noapic nolapic
<ubuntus> TRA APICI?
<attempt> no aspetta
<ubuntus> ok
<attempt>  metti nomodeset noacpi noapic nolapic
<attempt> tutti senza apici e separati da uno spazio..
<ubuntus> quindi GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" nomodeset noacpi noapic nolapic"
<ubuntus> quindi GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset noacpi noapic nolapic"
<attempt> si
<ubuntus> OK
<ubuntus> SALVO E ESCO E RIAVVIO?
<attempt> aspetta un attimo
<ubuntus> ok
<attempt> ubuntus togli quiet splash
<ubuntus> tutta la riga?
<ubuntus> o solo quello dentro gli apciio
<ubuntus> apici
<attempt> no solo quelle due parole
<attempt> dentro gli apici
<ubuntus> fatto
<attempt> salvi chiudi e riavvii ma riavvii da hd e quando vedi il grub, vedi che ha due kernel devi selezionare quello sotto e partire con il kernel recovery
<ubuntus> ok
<ubuntus> provo
<attempt> di norma vedi kernel, kernel recovery, windows.
<ubuntus> nel grubo di avvio ho
<ubuntus> ubuntu with linux 3.0...
<ubuntus> ubuntu with linux ........ (recovery mode)
<attempt> questo
<ubuntus> ok
<ubuntus> sono dentro un menu
<ubuntus> resume
<attempt> scegli la shell
<ubuntus> fsch
<ubuntus> root ?
<attempt> si
<ubuntus> drop to root shell prompt ce scritto
<attempt> si
<ubuntus> sono su riga di comando
<attempt> update-grub
<ubuntus> forse va sudo?
<ubuntus> cannot create
<attempt> sei root non serve
<ubuntus> a no dice che è di sola lettura
<ubuntus> modifico i permessi?
<attempt> prova sudo
<ubuntus> stesso errore
<attempt> ma sei il dischetto live o con l'ubuntu dell'hd?
<ubuntus> ubuntu hd
<ubuntus> non c'è il cd
<attempt> assurdo
<attempt> sudo su
<attempt> o su
<ubuntus> ok
<ubuntus> dice cannot create nome file....... ready-only file system
<attempt> ok lascia
<attempt> startx  e dovrebbe partire ubuntu.
<attempt> sicuro che non legge dal dischetto?
<ubuntus> si
<ubuntus> l'ho tolto
<ubuntus> cmq mi da errore
<serverdata> buongiorno, ho un adattatore wifi con chipset ar5523 atheros, non riesco a farla funzionare, ho provato con ndiswrapper, ma non riesco a complettare..
<attempt> ubuntus riavvia di nuovo con il recovery e scegli di avviare ubuntu.
<ubuntus> errore in locking authority file /root/.Xautority
<ubuntus> faccio reboot
<attempt> si
<attempt> rientri nel recovery
<ubuntus> sono dinuovo in recovery mode
<attempt> dimmi le scelte
<ubuntus> aspè si è annerito il monitor
<ubuntus> e che è successo
<ubuntus> ho forzato da power
<ubuntus> sono in recovery
<ubuntus> le opzioni sono
<ubuntus> resume        Resume normal bot
<attempt> resume
<serverdata> gentilmente, qualcuno sa' come poter installare l'adatatore AR5523?
<ubuntus> fsck            check all file system (bla bla)
<attempt> si poi?
<ubuntus> remount                       Remount / read / write and mount all other file system
<ubuntus> e l'ultimo quello di prima
<attempt> resume
<ubuntus> c'è l'opzione grubo ora
<ubuntus> update grub
<attempt> quella gli devi dare
<ubuntus> fatto
<ubuntus> ha fatto un paio di cose
<ubuntus> e ora sono dinuovo
<ubuntus> dove ho cliccato grub
<attempt> al prossimo avvio non vedi le animazioni di ubuntu. puoi leggere se ci sono problemi mentre carica ubuntu.
<attempt> se hai fatto update grub puoi riavviare.
<attempt> torno fra poco
<ubuntus> vai a pranzare?
<attempt> no tu intanto riavvialo e vedi se funziona.
<ubuntus> ok
<ubuntus> azz
<ubuntus> aspè
<ubuntus> funziona
<ErVito> HoldenC: eccoloooooo
<ubuntus> c'è qualcosa che nn va però
<ubuntus> si vede appiattito
<ubuntus> e il wifi non mi riconosce reti
<ubuntus> attempt però a differenza di prima mi viene riconosciuta la scheda wlan0
<attempt> eh
<attempt> si vede appiattito che significa?
<ubuntus> che i quadrati sono rettangoli
<ubuntus> tipo le icone
<attempt> ok
<attempt> sudo pico come prima
<ubuntus> ok
<attempt> togli nomodeset
<attempt> salvi e chiudi, sudo update-grub
<attempt> riavvio.
<ubuntus> ok
<ubuntus> ok ora si vede normale
<ubuntus> caspita
<ubuntus> funziona tutto perbene
<ubuntus> la tastiera non si illumina
<ubuntus> piu
<ubuntus> lol
<attempt> specie sui portatili non tutto funziona.
<ubuntus> okok
<ubuntus> funziona
<ubuntus> bisognava attivare
<attempt> specie i tasti fn e i led come quello del wifi.
<ubuntus> senti
<ubuntus> ma mi spieghi cosa abbiamo fatto
<ubuntus> ?
<ubuntus> xD
<ubuntus> sto riavviando
<attempt> sostanzialmente alcune opzioni di gestione del risparmio energetico agiscono anche su mouse e tastiera.
<attempt> le opzioni che abbiamo aggiunto al grub disattivano queste modalita' di funzionamento che interferivano.
<ubuntus> e quindi era il risparmio
<ubuntus> che bloccava tastiera e touch
<ubuntus> grazie mille sei stato gentilissimo
<ubuntus> :D
<Cristian> ciao
<ubuntus> quindi se un giorno dovessi riformattare
<ubuntus> devo mettere quei tre paramentri nel gub?
<attempt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_boot_options_Permanently_for_an_Existing_Installation
<attempt> si esatto. li rimetti e poi dai update-grub da recovery. se non dai update-grub non si attivano i cambiamenti.
<ubuntus> ok
<ubuntus> grazie davvero sei stato molto gentile
<ubuntus> non sapevo piu che fare
<ubuntus> ciao a presto :)
<attempt> ciao
<pdor> ciao nessuno sa se in qualche modo si possono trovare pearlbox e/o gnome voice control? c'e' chi li ha installati nel 2008 ma non li trovo piu grazie
<serverdata> buongiorno, ho un adattatore wifi con chipset ar5523 atheros, non riesco a farla funzionare, ho provato con ndiswrapper, ma non riesco a completare..
<pac> buona domenica
<pac> non riuscendo ad installare una stampante brother ho ripiegato su una epson ma neanche quella vuole stampare consigli?
<Carlin0> pac, hai dato una occhiata al wiki ?
<Carlin0> !stampanti
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<pac> Carlin0: si grazie ma non riesco nemmeno così ho scaricato il deb fatto altre cose di cui non dire il nome ma niente eppure c'è
<pac> Carlin0:  non vorrei che fossero le mie porte usb!
<Carlin0> pac, quello si controlla facilmente col comando lsusb
<pac> Carlin0: se capisco bene c'è
<pac> Carlin0:  Seiko Epson Corp. Printer
<pac> Carlin0: e in impostazione di sistema risulta installata
<Carlin0> se la vede lì allora il problema è altrove , non posso aiutarti in quanto uso una canon che anche lei fa bestemmiare non poco a configurarla
<pac> Carlin0: se ho fallito con due stampanti diverse signbificherà qualcosa che io non posso gestire che dici
<Carlin0> pac, ma di entrambe c'è la guida specifica nel wiki
<Carlin0> ??
<pac> Carlin0: guarda per la prima sono stato guidato passo per passo ed è stato perfino preso in mano il mio desktop da un alotro untente ma niente da fare ha dovuto rinunciare
<Carlin0> che centra ? rispondi alla mia domanda
<pac> Carlin0: scusami quale domanda
<pac> Carlin0: se ci sono le guide specificahe?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> nel wiki intendo ...
<pac> Carlin0: ma la risposta è positiva ho anche scritto a quelli della brother ho seguito la loro guida laì'ha seguita l'altro utente
<Carlin0> ma nel wiki ???
<pac> Carlin0: non l'ho fatto direttamente m alla mia domanda mi sempre stato suggerito un link ora non ricordo se fossero wiki posso provare a fare una ricerca
<Carlin0> !stampanti
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<pac> Carlin0:  si esatto qui ci sono già stato
<Carlin0> e?
<pac> Carlin0: però non ricordo cosa mi hanno fatto fare io ho solo compiuto delle azioni
<Carlin0> ma c'è la guida specifica o no ?
<pac> Carlin0: guarda l'ultima volta ci siamo arenati qua http://www.nemesys.fi/tiedostot/ubuntu/EPL-6200L-Hardy.ppd
<pac> Carlin0: ma non è quello che mi hai linkato tu ma sono di avere già visto quella pagina
<Carlin0> ancora ? pac forse non ci capiamo.... ti ho chiesto 3 volte la stessa cosa ed ancora aspetto la risposta
<pac> Carlin0: la guida specifica c'è
<Carlin0> e non va ...
<pac> Carlin0: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonEpl6200l
<pac> Carlin0: non purtroppo dice di stampare ma non ewsce niente esattamente come per la brother
<Carlin0> pac che ubuntu usi ?
<pac> Carlin0: 11.10
<Carlin0> non è verificata ...
<pac> Carlin0:  non saprei
<Carlin0> pac, lo dice la pagina che mi hai linkato basta leggere
<Carlin0> dice che è verificata per 10.04 10.10 11.04
<pac> Carlin0: quindi non ci speranze?
<pac> Carlin0: però del ppd non riocordo di avere fatto qualcosa
<Carlin0> pac, l'italiano non è un optional , dice solo che la guida è verificata per quelle release...
<pac> Carlin0: si può controllare da terminale
<Carlin0> pac... prova a cercare nel forum o magari apri un 3D tu e trova qualcuno che conosca quelle stampanti
<pac> Carlin0: capisco e quindi la mia è una verifica in un certo senso
<Carlin0> !forum | pac
<ubot-it> pac: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<pac> Carlin0: ok grazie
<Cristian> chi potrebbe darmi na mano a configurare la scheda video
<Cristian> ati 6950
<pac> Cristian: FUNZIONA!! non so come ho fatto ma va!!!!
<pac> Cristian: scusa
<pac> Carlin0: qui però mi perdo per lo scanner http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/ScannerEpson
<pac> Carlin0: ho fatto questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi
<pac> Carlin0: ma non capisco cosa debbo fare oraù
<Carlin0> pac, non vedo la 6200 tra quelle elencate ...
<pac> Carlin0: la stampante va ora sono a posto grazie ho seguito la procedura del file ppd
<pac> Carlin0: ora sono fermo con lo scanner
<pac> Carlin0: ti posso linkare
<pac> Carlin0: ?
<Carlin0> pac, forse non hai capito che io non conosco quella stampante
<pac> Carlin0: forse non mi sono spiegato ho risolto il problema
<Carlin0> ma è una multifunzione ?
<pac> Carlin0: no una vecchia stampante laser
<Carlin0> e lo scanner che scanner è ?
<pac> Carlin0: ora sto provando con uno scanner sempre epson sempre un pò datato
<pac> Carlin0: però c'è la guida ma sono fermo al deb
<pac> Carlin0: l'ho installato però non so cosa fare ora
<pac> Carlin0: sono fermo qui http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/scan/DL2.do
<pac> Carlin0: però l'inglese...........
<pac> c'è un modo per sapere se lo scanner è installato da terminale o vale il comando lususb?
<pac> pardon lsusb+
<pac> e ciao lsusb
<serverdata> ciao qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano con l'adatatore wifi??
<serverdata> ho un adatatore atheros
<serverdata> e non riesco a farlo funzionare..
<serverdata> ho gia' provato a seguire una guida con ndiwrapper ma nulla
<Cristian> in kubuntu come si visualizzano i file nascosti
<Cristian> risolto
<serverdata> christian Basta andare su Impostazioni -> Configura le scorciatoie -> Mostra file nascosti
<serverdata> atheros ar 5523, qualcuno è in grado di farla funzionare??
<pac> ALLELUIA RISOLTO STAMPANTE E SCANNER!!!!
<serverdata> ar5523??? NULLA NESSUNO SA' NIENTE??
<peppe84> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ktml> Salve, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi con l'adatatore wifi?? non riesco ad installarlo, ubuntu non lo riconosce..
<pac> ora passo al problema più grosso avvio qjack poi qsynth poi rosegarden ma non sento niente capisco che la questione sia di settore ma semmai ci fosse qualcuno...
<ktml> ma non ce nessuno qui??
<pac> quando avvio qjack l'audio sparisce e non trovo una logica
<Michele_> ciao
<Michele_> c'è qualcuno che possa aiutarmi<'
<Michele_> ^
<Michele_> ?
<shadow_> salve!ho scaricato l emulatore PCSX2,ma non mi parte x favore aiuatemi
<g1l> ciao!vorrei mettere sonic heroes su ubuntu 11.10 dai file .bin e .cue
<pac> non riesco a trovare il comando per verificare se ho installato i soundfont consigli?
<enzotib> pac, cos'hai installato?
<pac> enzotib: non vorrei dire una fesseria ho installato qsynth ma non credo abbia i suoni
<enzotib> pac, devi installare fluid-soundfont-gm, per esempio
<pac> enzotib: tu conosci rosegarden per caso?
<enzotib> pac, uhm, l'ho visto un paio di volte, ma non ne so molto
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/889375/
<g1l> qualcuno che sa mi risponda!
<enzotib> pac, quindi i soundfont ce li hai
<pac> enzotib: ok quindi devo solo trovare il sistema di fare capire a rosegarden che ci sono ma la guida è in inglese e io conosco solo il francese!
<glr76> Salve, sto provando la 12.04, dopo gli aggiornamenti di oggi ho problemi con la scheda grafica, dovo posso segnalare il bug?
<enzotib> !bug | glr76
<ubot-it> glr76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<glr76> grazie
<pac> come posso rimediare a questo sudo: /etc/init.d/timidity: command not found
<enzotib> pac, installare timidity?
<pac> enzotib: penso di si
<pac> enzotib: anzi si
<enzotib> pac, se l'hai installato, allora quel file dev'esserci
<pac> ho trovato questo comando sudo /etc/init.d/timidity start
<pac> enzotib: è giusto
<pac> ?
<enzotib> pac, dpkg -l | grep timid
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/889418/
<pac> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/889420/
<jester-> guida di sette anni fa
<jester-> quel comando è obsoleto ma te lo dice eseguendolo
<pac> jester-: dici a me vero?
<pac> jester-: però ora mi dice questo * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...
<jester-> pac: commando obsolete = non funa più,   sudo service timidity start
<jester-> ma te lo docce eseguendo quello vecchio
<jester-> te lo dice*
<pac> jester-: dove? pasquale@pasquale-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/timidity start [sudo] password for pasquale:   * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...
<jester-> pac:  madu: sudo service timidity start
<pac> jester-: ma il risultato è uguale
<jester-> pac: quindi è avviato
<pac> jester-: ok però non funziona :-)
<pac> jester-: tu conosci qujack
<pac> qjack
<jester-> no
<pac> jester-: se l'avvio mi toglie l'audio è incredibile è predisposto per darlo!
<jester-> a che serve jack
<pac> per fare suonare un synth interno
<leo__> Sera gente
<leo__> Ho dei file di Calc creati su un latro pc sempre con ubuntu che ho riportato su questo pc che però posso solo leggere e non modificare.Sapete dirmi cosa sbaglio!Grazie
<bodhibob> !permessi | leo__
<ubot-it> leo__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<Cristian> ciao
<ktml78> ciao, c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano con l'adatatore wifi??
<ktml78> non mi viene riconosciuto...per sfortuna è un atheros..
<bodhibob> !wifi  | ktml78
<ubot-it> ktml78: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<ktml78> si grazie, ho già consultato le guide, ed ho provato a configurare ndiswrapper e madwifi, ma senza sucesso..
<ktml78> se qualcuno potrebbe assistermi un attimo...sono nuovo dell'ambiente
<ktml78> maledetto chip ar5523
<ktml78> ubot-it
<ktml78> s
<ktml78> come si fà a rivolgersi ad un utente della chat??
<leo__> ktml78 clic col destro sull' utente e Open dialog window
<enzotib> anche se non è buona educazione
<ktml78> non intendo parlare in privato, sempre qui nella pagina principale, ma inserendo il nik della persona alla quale mi sto rivolgendo, come avete fatto voi ora con me..
<enzotib> !tab | ktml78
<ubot-it> ktml78: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<ktml78> ubot-it,  grazie capito
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grazie capito'
<ktml78> enzotib, grazie
<ktml78> sapreste aiutarmi con un adatatore wifi ar5523 dell'atheros?? se qualcuno casomai ha un po' di tempo da dedicare, ringrazio in anticipo, anche se non puo..
<enzotib> ktml78, non ne so di ndiswrapper
<ktml78> enzotib, grazie cmq
<ktml78> mi sà che dovro' comprare una nuova scheda wifi...sigh 20€ al vento...
<Holden> ktml78, lspci o lsusb e controlla qui http://linux-wless.passys.nl/?lang=italiano
<ktml78> ora passo alla 10.10, chissà che non riconosca la scheda wifi..
<kosta> buona sera gente . Qualcuno mi puo aiutare a risolvere un problemino con x che l'ho fumato quasi del tutto ho provato questa guida ma mi da errore.
<kosta> posso postare la guida o vi dico solo i comandi che vi sono
<ktml78> Holden, questo è quello che mi dà lsusb : Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0d8e:7802 Global Sun Technology, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<Holden> ktml78, con quell'id controlla sul link che ti ho passato
<enzotib> ktml78, http://wiki.debian.org/ar5523, è su debian, ma dovrebbe essere simile
<ktml78> Holden, mi dà giallo, gestito parzialmente..
<ktml78> enzotib, ora guardo
<Holden> ktml78, già è qualcosa
<ktml78> Holden, mi dà questo link, ma in inglese, non è il mio forte http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ar5523
<new_ubuntu> raga, sono consapevole che oggi è domenica ma sono tre giorni che sto lottando cercando di risolvere questo problema. Ovvero da quando ho provato ad installare ubuntu non mi parte più nessun S.O nemmeno il Grub riesce ad avviarsi dandomi come errore : no such detected e schermata nera
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, ne abbiamo già parlato
<kosta> questa e la guida http://www.inforge.net/community/gnu-linux/162022-ripristinare-ubuntu-o-altre-distro-da-livecd.html
<Holden> ktml78, ar5523 è il modulo che gestisce la tua scheda, magari googla un pò, mi devo allontanare
<ktml78> Holden, ok grazie
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, come eravamo rimasti?
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, ti avevo aiutato a installare di nuovo grub-pc, ma poi non si era risolto niente
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, e appunto...quindi?
<ktml78> enzotib, nulla arrivo a iwconfig..no wireless extensions
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, quale sia il problema non l'ho capito
<enzotib> ktml78, il firmware l'hai scaricato?
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, ti suggerirei di ripristinare windows, e lasciar perdere ubuntu su quel pc
<ktml78> enzotib, ho il cd coi driver..ma son dentro solo quelli di winzoz..ho provato ad usarli con ndiswrapper..
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, posso fare una copia dell'intera partizione in cui ho windows su un'altra partizione o hd esterno? poi formatto tutto e con il live mi ricopio l'intero disco nel mio hd come faccio a far riconoscere al pc che è presente un sistema operativo dopo?
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, se hai un cd di windows, puoi semplicemente ristristinare il boot record
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, non ho il cd di windows e poi oltre che ripristinare il boot record vorrei provare a sistemare le partizioni
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, quello poi puoi farlo da windows, una volta che parte
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, come faccio a sistemare le partizioni in cui è installato win stesso da win?
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, vuoi modificare anche quella di windows? puoi lasciare windows così e tutto il resto farne un'unica per i dati
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, si ma devo trovare il modo di mettere ubuntu
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, se è come penso il problema è dovuto ad un casino con le partizioni, se metto win in una partizione a parte e vado a cancellare tutto installando ubuntu nelle prime partizioni, il grub dopo mi dovrebbe riconoscere la presenza di windows nell'altra partizione?
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, grub sì, ,bisogna vedere se windows è d'accordo
<ktml78> enzotib, non so' dove andare a prendere un firmwaRE DIVERSO
<enzotib> ktml78, ma la pagina del wiki debian che ti ho segnalato hai provato a seguirla?
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, in che senso si deve vedere se win è d'accordo? se grub lo riconosce sono a posto no?
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, windows è un po' schizzinoso per quel che ne so, tipo non può stare in una partizione logica, non so se ha altri problemi
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, come posso fare la copia completa?
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, e con gparted posso creare una partizione NTFS?
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, della partizione? sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/data/image.bin bs=1M (con le opportune modifiche)
<enzotib> new_ubuntu, sì, la puoi fare
<ktml78> enzotib, non ho capito molto di cosa devo fare in quella guida..
<new_ubuntu> enzotib, non voglio fare un immagine della copia ma la copia completa...quello è il comando?
<ktml78> enzotib, come installo sto fw?
<ktml78> enzotib, il fatto è che io sono riuscito a svolgere bene tutta la procedura di ndiswrapper..solo che non funziona perchè i driver non fungono se non ce il f-ware giusto
<jester-> ktml78: comincia a disinstallare il driver da wrapper
<jester-> ktml78: hai la 11.10?
<ktml78> jester-, non so come si fà..cmq sono con la 10.04
<jester-> ktml78: 11.04 è vecchia, facile che con la 11.10 funzi
<Cristian> ciao
<ktml78> jester-, poi voglio aggiornare...solo che prima di farlo, voglio far funzionare wifi..
<jester-> prova con la live
<grish> ciao, qualcuno sa risolvere il mio problema http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,513410.20.html?
<ktml78> jester-, dici di passare a 11.10? e vedere se và...e se non dovesse andare?? posso fare cosa?
<new_ubuntu> jester-, sai come posso effettuare una copia completa di windos da una partizione ad un altra?
<jester-> ktml78: prova la live, secondo me se non va, basta installare i backpoert cw
<jester-> new_ubuntu: clonezilla
<ktml78> jester-, ma se riesco a farla funzionare...e poi aggiorno alla 11.10,continuerebbe A funzionare, o perdo le modifiche fatte per fargli vedere la scheda..??
<jester-> ktml78: è tempo sprecato visto che poi cambiano kerne e moduli
<grish> !qualcuno | grish
<ubot-it> grish, please see my private message
<ktml78> jester-, ok, quindi mi conviene installare la versione che desidero far girare..e poi risolvere il problema.. ora aggiorno..poi semmai vediamo...grazie per adesso
<ktml78> grazie a tutti per il supporto, buona serata.
<jester-> ktml78: aggiorni cosa che perpassare da 10.04 a 11.10 devi fare 3 avanzamenti
<jester-> resnstalla nuovo
<grish> ciao, ho avuto problemi con i driver nvidia ed adesso non mi si avvia più la modalità grafica. Ho riconfigurato X ma il problema persiste.
<Davide_G> che cosa hai fatto?
<grish> Davide_G: ho cercato di aggiornare i driver nvidia installando l'ultima versione mentre c'era ancora installata quella precedente
<jester-> grish: pscioccsto cpn quelli del sito nvidia?
<grish> jester-: si
<jester-> grish: toglili entrambi
<Davide_G> vai sul terminale e disinstallalo: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-settings
<jester-> grish: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-current
<grish> per ulteriori informazioni ho inserito un post sul forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,513410.0.html
<jester-> poi fremi x  e nvidiasticazz.run --uninstall
<grish> jester-:  non ho capito l'ultimo passaggio
<jester-> grish: usando quelli da sito, di solito compromettono il sistema
<jester-> grish: come li hai messi quelli da sito
<jester-> grish: stoppando x e ./nvidiaquelcheè.sticass o no
<grish> da terminale ho dato il service gdm stop --> sudo sh ./NVIDIAnomedelpacchetto.run
<jester-> grish: quindi ./nvodiaquelcheè.sticass --uninstall li togli
<jester-> grish: o sh o ./ si usa
<grish> jester-: ho già provato a disinstallare i driver e a reinstallarli con sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<jester-> grish: hai rimosso il .run?
<jester-> devi rimuovere entrambi e poi reinstallare da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> quello consigliato
<grish> jester-: ho già provato a disinstallare i driver con sudo sh NVIDIAnomedelpacchetto.run --uninstall
<jester-> rimuovi il 173 cancella xorg.conf e riavvia, secondo me la tua scheda un po obsoleta se usa i 173  funza meglio col driver open nouveau
<grish> jester-: attualmente la situazione è che posso usare solo la modalità grafica di emergenza dal recovery. Disinstallando i driver ed andando su Driver Aggiuntivi non mi visualizza nulla!
<grish> provo a rimuovere nvidia-settings nvidia-current, i driver nvidia installati, cancellare xorg.conf e riavviare. Ho già seguito questa procedura ed al riavvio non ho visualizzato nessun driver disponibile in Driver Aggiuntivi.
<jester-> grish: sudo dpkg --purge libgl1-nvidia-alternatives  libglx-nvidia-alternatives
<jester-> grish: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx
<jester-> grish:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<jester-> grish: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf e riavvia
<grish_> jester-: non ho visto gli ultimi messaggi, sai mica come accedere ai file di log di questo canale, dopo le 19?
<jester-> !logs
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<grish_> jester-: arriva fino ai log delle 19:03
<grish_> jester-: fai prima se mi posti gli ultimi msg, se ti va
<jester-> grish_: hao tolto i due driver?
<grish_> jester-: si
<jester-> grish: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grish_> jester-: da driver aggiuntivi mi dice che sono rimasti i 96 installati
<grish_> jester-: già fatto
<jester-> <jester-> grish: sudo dpkg --purge libgl1-nvidia-alternatives  libglx-nvidia-alternatives
<jester-> <jester-> grish: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<jester-> poi prova a riavviare
<grish_> jester-: elimino anche i 96 e rientro
<grish_> jester-: elimino i 96, eseguo i comandi che mi hai dato e rientro
<jester-> ok
<Cristian> ciao
<snake__> sera
<Cristian> sera
<snake__> http://pastebin.com/2qv6e4jS come installo il driver?
<sin> ciao,perchè i video di youtube adesso li vedo a scatti e prima no?
<snake__> mi dice chee non ci sono driver proprietari
<jester-> snake__: driver di cosa
<grish> jester-: dopo aver eseguito i tuoi comandi finalmente è ripartita la modalità grafica! Grazie mille!! Adesso bisognerebbe sistemare la risoluzione, è 800x600 per adesso...qualche idea?
<snake__> jester- il driver nvidia
<jester-> snake__: video?
<jester-> grish: cosa consiglia driver aggiuntivi
<snake__> si jester- il driver per la scheda video
<jester-> sanova: lspci | grep -i vga cosa dice
<snake__> backbox me lo rileva....questo è quello che mi pare strano
<jester-> pure tu lspci | grep -i vga cosa dice
<jester-> grish:  pure tu lspci | grep -i vga cosa dice
<grish> jester-: non sono riuscito a disinstallare i 96 perchè non c'erano! Su Driver Aggiuntivi ci sono solo i 96 e basta
<grish> jester-:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/889703/
<snake__> jester- è nel paste che ho messo prima
<snake__> cmq 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0de0 (rev a1)
<jester-> grish: prova a mettergli il current
<jester-> snake__: non dive il tipo. lsmod | grep nouveau
<jumpysnake> jester- utilizzo ubuntu 10.04.4
<jester-> jumpysnake: hai anche la morosa di 103 nni?
<jumpysnake> meglio vecchia che una giovane sguattera
<jumpysnake> :)
<jester-> si ma a ricordarsi che cosa usava la 10.04
<jumpysnake> eh che te devo di
<jumpysnake> ci rinuncio?
<jester-> jumpysnake: prova con la live della 11.10
<jumpysnake> e cmq la scheda video non è poi all ultimo grido
<jumpysnake> si è nuova....ma non a quel punto da non esser riconosciuta da 10.04
<jester-> secondo me col nouveau facile che funzi
<jumpysnake> ripeto,con backbox funzia
<jumpysnake> viene riconosciuta
<jester-> jumpysnake: anche nella 11.10 userà l'opne che la nonna non aveva ancora
<Carlitos90> ciao a tutti!!
<Carlitos90> ho un piccolo problema.........ho una stampante che utilizzo ogni tanto, questa stampante viene collegata via lan con un cavo ethernet direttamente al pc dal quale si vuole lanciare la stampa......il problema sta nel fatto che non so come configurare ubuntu in modo da far collegare la stampante nel modo corretto...
<Carlitos90> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester-> Carlitos90: marca?
<Carlitos90> è un asus......un eepc
<jester-> Carlitos90: la stampante
<Carlitos90> la stampante è una xerox.....ma il problema non sono i driver della stampante, con il mio pc con windows riesco tranquillamente a collegarmi, vado a mettere un ip statico e via......non so come si fa con ubuntu...
<jester-> Carlitos90: installa stampante--> cerca stampante di rete
<Carlitos90> adesso non ho il pc a portata di mano.....mi scriveresti la procedura?
<jester-> Carlitos90: da impostazioni di sistema-->stmpanti
<Cristian> olaz
<grish> risoluzione fissa a 800x600...come aumentarla?
<gian_> risoluzione fissa a 800x600...come aumentarla?
<Piter85> ciao a tutti! ho fatto un aggiornamento del sistema sul mio ubuntu 10.10 e non mi funziona più il plugin di java per i browser... come posso risolvere?
<vit_o> buona sera a tutti
<vit_o> c'è un comando per controllare se è installato unity3d? si può reinstallare?
<[Jano]> vit_o: whereis nome_pacchetto
<pdor> ciao sto cercando di importare da outlook express a mozilla ma nella finestra dove dovrei selezionare outlook non c'e' niente
<pdor> e giustamente
<pdor> devo installare outlook in linux?
<pdor> posso usare altri programmi?
<vit_o> puoi usare thunderbird che è ottimo. non ho capito qual'è il problema
<pdor> durante l'importazione non vedo la possibilita' di selezionare outlook
<pdor> capito?
<pdor> reinstallo mozilla?
<vit_o> ah ok ora ti seguo
<vit_o> io non saprei aiutarti, un attimo che cerco qualche guida online. più di questo non posso fare :)
<pdor> non mi sono state di aiuto
<Siphion> pdor, hai le mail salvate da qualche parte?
<pdor> dovunque:)
<pdor> in home adesso
<Siphion> in che formato sono?
<pdor> dbx
<pdor> outlok express 6
<Siphion> bisogna convertire dal formato proprietario
<Siphion> al formato "che tutti i client di posta usano tranne outlook" che attualmente non mi ricordo come si chiama
<Siphion> se hai ancora la possibilità di esportare le mail da outlook
<pdor> cartella per cartella?
<Siphion> puoi farlo convertendo già
<pdor> scusa
<pdor> in mozilla c''e scritto importa rubrica messaggi tutto
<pdor> e le guide parlano di outlook
<pdor> perche' non lo fa lui automaticamente?
<pdor> noin e' che mi manca qualcosa?
<pdor> riavvvio
<Siphion> thunderbird > tools > import > Mails..?
<18WAAETS4> come posso effettuare la copia di un intera partizione su un hd esterno
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-11
<Sennar_> ciao a tutti! sto installando BUC
<Sennar_> ma ho questo errore
<Sennar_> kbuildsycoca4(4720) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry text/html in "/home/omar/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon).
<Sennar_> qualcuno sa di che si tratta?
<giacomo> buon giorno a tutti
<giacomo> mi s' che sono entrato troppo presto
<giacomo> qualcuno sa come modificare la tastiera e la lingua su bodhi_
<giacomo> ?
<lozahir> ciao, avevo bisogno di muovere il puntatore del mouse da tastiera, sono andato su impostazioni di sistema > accesso universale > puntamento > mouse da tastiera > ON. L'unico problema è che il puntatore si muove un pixel alla volta (per fare 1/4 dello schermo ci mette 20 minuti). c'è qualcosa da impostare per farlo muovere a velocità "normale"?
<lozahir> dipende dalla velocità di ripetizione dei tasti della tastiera?
<glpiana> ola
<lozahir> ciao, avevo bisogno di muovere il puntatore del mouse da tastiera, sono andato su impostazioni di sistema > accesso universale > puntamento > mouse da tastiera > ON. L'unico problema è che il puntatore si muove un pixel alla volta. C'è un settaggio/applicazione farlo muovere a velocità "normale"?
<cristian_c> lozahir, credo di sì
<lozahir> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> lozahir, se provi a modificare la sensibilità, che cosa succede?
<cristian_c> lozahir, e lo tieni premuto il tasto?
<lozahir> cristian_c funziona solo per il mouse fisico
<cristian_c> -,-'
<lozahir> cristian_c *modificare la sensibilità nelle impostazioni funziona solo per il mouse fisico
<cristian_c> lozahir, e lo tieni premuto il tasto?
<lozahir> cristian_c ho provato ad azzerare il tempo di ripetizione dei tasti della tastiera e aumentare il tempo di ripetizione, ma stesso risultato (si che lo tengo premuto)
<lozahir> *azzerare il ritardo
<lozahir> cristian_c tastiera wireless (sarà quello il problema?)
<cristian_c> lozahir, oltre al ritardo, hai agito anche sulla velocità?
<lozahir> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> in ripetizione tasti
<lozahir> cristian_c si, si ho smanettato dappertutto (accessibilità, tastiera, mouse)
<lozahir> cristian_c ma si sposta sempre un pixel/secondo
<cristian_c> lozahir, anche l'accelerazione?
<cristian_c> lozahir, stesso problema anche sulla live?
<cristian_c> lozahir, o con altri rilasci di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lozahir, hai provato a riavviare il sistema dopo le modifiche?
<lozahir> cristian_c ho fatto una prova ora settando tutto a fondo scala (mouse e tastiera), ma niente. con la live non ho provato.
<lozahir> cristian_c a cose normali tu dici che il puntatore del mouse dovrebbe muoversi a una velocità un pò più ragionevole?
<cristian_c> secondo me sì
<lozahir> cristian_c te lo chideo perchè sto provando sul mio PC, ma dovrei utilizzare questa funzione su un netbook che forse non ha lo stesso bug del mio desktop
<cristian_c> se ha ubuntu, prova
<lozahir> cristian_c si farò una prova li sopra, appena me lo portano. se c'è lo stesso problema che sul mio torno a chiederti aiuto.
<cristian_c> lozahir, leggi anche ciò che ho scritto prima
<lozahir> cristian_c è arrivato il netbook (vicina di casa) faccio una prova subito con una live e ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> lol
<lozahir> cristian_c come fai a dirgli di no... :)
<danielelic> Aiutatemi ragazzi! Quando avvio il mio ubuntu 12.04 mi compare una finestra con scritto Could not update ICEauthority file
<cristian_c> danielelic, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=374841
<danielelic> quindi provo così sudo chown -R nomeutente:nomeutente /home/nomeutente
<TaLaDo> -.-
<nicola_> ciao a tutti
<nicola_> durante lo scaricamento di aggiornamenti mi è caduta la connessione
<nicola_> ed alla riaccensione mi esce un messaggio che avverte di un errore di sistema
<cristian_c> nicola_, posta il messaggio
<lozahir> cristian_c stessa storia sul netbook con la live, ho già settato il ritardo tastiera a 0, la velocità ripetizione tasti al massimo, la sensibilità e l'accelerazione del mouse al massimo.
<cristian_c> lozahir, con altre relase?
<cristian_c> *release
<nicola_> si è verificato un problema ad un programma di sistema!
<lozahir> cristian_c sono da una live su usb con un netbook senza CD
<nicola_> 2 tasti: Annulla; Segnala problema
<cristian_c> lozahir, con altre release?
<Bionline> Buongiorno, ho ubuntu 12.04, ieri ho installato prestashop e non voglio acquistare nessun template percio' mi sono rimboccata le maniche e sto riuscendo a modificare il file css con kompozer, dato che sono una principiante non so come inserire un immagine...
<Bionline> ho trovato questo comando:
<Bionline> #immagine { background: transparent url(mia_immagine.jpg) left no-repeat; }
<Bionline> ma non so come trovare l'url delle immagini
<cristian_c> nicola_, ma li hai completati gli aggiornamenti?
<nicola_> no, si è interrotto
<nicola_> infatti nella ubuntu software center
<nicola_> mi risultano installati e poi rimossi
<cristian_c> Bionline, ma stai palrando di css?
<cristian_c> *parlando
<Bionline> si grazie cristian;)
<nicola_> in pratica non avrà completato qualche aggiornamento
<cristian_c> nicola_, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !chat | Bionline
<ubot-it> Bionline: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicola_> fatto
<Bionline> ok, provo da un altra parte, volevo sapere se c'é un applicazione ubuntu che utilizza un server per dare un url alle immagini..
<nicola_> provo a riavviare?
<cristian_c> nicola_, è andato?
<Bionline> grazie, ciao;)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nicola_> cristian_c fatto, provo a riavviare?
<cristian_c> nicola_, hai riscontrato errori?
<lozahir> ciao jester-
<nicola_> bella domanda, nn so come verificare se ci sono errori
<cristian_c> nicola_, posta l'output
<cristian_c> !pastebin | nicola_
<ubot-it> nicola_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lozahir> jester- volevo attivare il mouse da tastiera su un netbook ma la 12.04 sembra che da tastiera muove il puntatore un pixel alla volta (tipo 20 minuti per fare 1/4 dello schermo). ho provato anche sul mio desktop (sempre 12.04), stessa storia. (già provato tutte le impostazioni di velocità/ritardo/sensibilità di mouse e tastiera)
<jester-> lozahir: mai usato, non ho idea
<jester-> lozahir: ma non hai il taccpadd?
<cristian_c> 09:34:20 <cristian_c> lozahir, hai provato a riavviare il sistema dopo le modifiche?
<nicola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604313/
<lozahir> jester- devo usarci una tastiera wireless con questo netbook
<cristian_c> nicola_, nessun errore
<TaLaDo> lozahir, devi?
<jester-> ma pigliagli anche un minimouse che oramai le usb sono invisibili
<cristian_c> jester-, oppure un touchpad stile apple :D
<TaLaDo> lozahir, hai necessità di usare per forza una wireless oppure il netbook in questione è conciato male?
<lozahir> TaLaDo netbook maltrattato con schermo quasi illeggibile, verrà collegato a una TV tramite cavo VGA e usato tramite tastiera bluetooth
<jester-> lozahir: non ha il tastierino numerico?
<TaLaDo> -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<TaLaDo> lozahir, requiescat in pace :P
<jester-> minchia il netbook aplle è piuttosto giovane
<lozahir> jester- il tastierino numerico non è un problema, il problema è il puntatore un pixel al secondo
<cristian_c> -,-
<lozahir> TaLaDo ma perchè buttarlo quando tutto tranne lo schermo funziona
<jester-> lozahir: quindi usi il nuerico con block num disattivato?
<jester-> numerico
<TaLaDo> lozahir, tutto tranne scherm tastiera pad ecc ecc :P
<lozahir> jester- sul desktop 12.04 con tastierino numerico fa esattamente la stessa cosa
<lozahir> TaLaDo tastiera e touchpad funzionano, ma dal divano alla TV che fai, metti un cavo VGA di 5 metri e aspetti che qualcuno ci inciampi? lol
<TaLaDo> -..-
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> lozahir: sto vedendo chei in kde c'è opzione sposta il puntatore con la tastiera, e nelle impostazioni tastiera c'è possibilità di configurare
<TaLaDo> fine OT
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> se usi unity la vedo dura
<lozahir> jester- va bè, al limite gli installo qualche altra versione
<cristian_c> -,-
<jester-> lozahir: installa kubuntu 13.04  un netbook eeepc 1000he mi è rinato
<lozahir> jester- farò così
<jester-> unity è progettato (era) per cellofoni
<lozahir> jester- certo che l'accessibilità con questi problemi su una LTS....
<jester-> ma mo lo stanno cambiando che si sono accorti che va da ciofeca sui pc
<jester-> lozahir: che ti frega della lts
<jester-> che tanto ogni 6 mesi non ci si trattiene dall'avanzare
<cristian_c> lol
<lozahir> jester- nel senso, se lo vogliamo diffondere stò ubuntu, su certi aspetti crititci un pò più di cura....
<cristian_c> e chi lo vuole diffondere?
<cristian_c> XD
<TaLaDo> ?
<TaLaDo> mica è un virus
<lozahir> cristian_c così mi pareva di aver capito :)
<cristian_c> lol
<lozahir> cristian_c dici che stanno solo scherzando?
<cristian_c> ma chi?
<lozahir> cristian_c lascia stare :)
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> lozahir: piu indicarti quello che potrebbe risolver cosa dovrei fare, se poi unity è, a mio parere, un po scarsino non lo digiamo e non indichiamo altenrative perchè ubuntu?
<jester-> lozahir: la roba buona si diffonde da sola
<lozahir> jester- era solo l'orgoglio di un tifoso del pinguino :)
<jester-> lozahir: kubuntu non è pinguino?
<lozahir> jester- si ma ubuntu mi piace di più
<TaLaDo> no è pino
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> lozahir: va che sempre ubuntu è con un vestito diverso
<lozahir> jester- (dicamo che mi piace compiz)
<TaLaDo> -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> lozahir: il sistema sempre lo stesso è pari pari, è come se la tipa invece ella gonna si mette i pantaloni, la svesti e sempre lei è
<lozahir> jester- lol
<lozahir> jester- cmq, il netbook non è mio, quindi si può beccare anche kubuntu
<jester-> lozahir: kakkde ha pure il cubbo ed effetti speciali senza compiz il quale vista l'utilità non è piu sviluppato
<jester-> lozahir: fai pure una bella figura e non ti tornano a spaccare i maroni visto che è iterfaccia convenzionale
<lozahir> jester- no, no, va benissimo kubuntu, sfido io la tipa proprietaria del netbook a trovare la differenza...per loro il broser è l'icona blu con la E
<lozahir> jester- gli cambio il png all'icona e stiamo a posto
<jester-> lozahir: a parte il fatto che se è pc legale non capisco linux su un mac
<jester-> mica lo paga l'os
<lozahir> jester- netbook!=mac
<jester-> lozahir: ???
<lozahir> jester- parlavo di un netbook, che c'entra il mac
<jester-> chissa perche avevo capito che fosse un mac 10"
<mikunos> salve a tutti, qualcuno mi sa dire come controllare se la porta 443 del mio pc è bloccata in uscita?
<TaLaDo> mikunos, apri la pagina del router e tra le varie cose c'è anche modo di vedere le porte
<mikunos> da li è aperta
<mikunos> non capisco se dal server lo sia
<jester-> mikunos: chiudila
<TaLaDo> quale server?
<mikunos> serve aperta jester-
<jester-> se non hai un firewall che la blocca apetta è
<mikunos> il mio server ubuntu :)
<mikunos> ho il solito iptables
<jester-> mikunos: di default dovrebbero essere tutte aperte
<mikunos> e sembra tutto ok
<TaLaDo> mikunos, ma quale è il problema?
<jester-> mikunos: sudo iptables -F e controlla
<mikunos> ho provato questo script ma non risponde: http://pastie.org/6449287
<mikunos> sto cercando di far comunicare il mio server con quello di Paypal
<mikunos> e pare che il mio server non riesca ad inviare la conferma all'IP di paypal
<mikunos> per dare l'OK di una transazione di pagamento
<mikunos> e non capisco come mai tale limitazione non riesca a toglierla
<akis24> giorno
<chupa> salve a tutti ragazzi :)
<Guest98162> scusate qualcuno sa come disinstallare un programma che non è stato installato tramite apt-get ????
<cristian_c> Guest98162, cioè come?
<Maxafa> solo una domanda: è meglio ubuntu o debian?
<cristian_c> Maxafa, provali entrambi
<Guest98162> cristian_c ho installato un programma con make install da root naturalmente e adesso non so come disinstallarlo
<Maxafa> io li ho provati entrambi solo che personalmente non ho notato grandi differenze, eppure molti mi contraddiscono..
<cristian_c> Guest98162, eh, leggi le istruzioni
<cristian_c> Maxafa, scegli ciò che preferisci
<Maxafa> ok
<busy87> salve
<busy87> come posso installare cuda e opencl su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !cuda
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cuda'
<cristian_c> !info opencl
<ubot-it> Package opencl does not exist in quantal
<cristian_c> !info cuda
<ubot-it> Package cuda does not exist in quantal
<cristian_c> busy87, non sono presenti nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu?
<busy87> cristian_c come vedo?
<busy87> xD
<busy87> nn ho trovato niente..
<busy87> ho installato quello che ho trovato sul sito nvida... ma va una mezza chiavica.. e opencl nn va
<cristian_c> busy87, ma di che si tratta?
<cristian_c> busy87, cos'hai installato?
<busy87> cristian_c questo https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<cristian_c> busy87, a cosa ti serve?
<a7x> <busy87> come posso installare cuda e opencl su ubuntu?
<a7x> lo installi a mano
<a7x> 1. installi i developer driver di nvidia
<a7x> 2. installi cda vero e proprio
<a7x> 3. installi nvidia SDK
<a7x> s/cda/cuda/
<jester-> busy87: va che roba cuda nvidia è nel repo
<a7x> jester-, questo è l'unico caso in cui sconsiglio i repo in tutti i modi
<a7x> se devi sviluppare fallo con le versioni stabili e recenti.
<jester-> !info nvidia-cuda-gdb
<ubot-it> nvidia-cuda-gdb (source: nvidia-cuda-toolkit): NVIDIA CUDA GDB. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 4.2.9-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1843 kB, installed size 4520 kB
<jester-> info nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<cristian_c> io  on ho trovato niente in synaptic
<cristian_c> :O
<a7x> ad ogni modo busy87, secondo me hai problemi tu o con la scheda video, ma puoi anche usare la versione nella repo, non ti costa nulla
<cristian_c> *non
<a7x> cristian_c, apt-cache search cuda
<a7x> magari | grep nvidia
<jester-> cristian_c: se il bot lo trova
<cristian_c> a7x, e infatti mi escono altri pacchetti, ma non quello
<thedome1972> aiuto
<thedome1972> C'è qualche italiano esperto di ubuntu?
<a7x> nessuno credo
<a7x> !qualcuno | thedome1972
<ubot-it> thedome1972: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> ma va, nome ubuntu è per sviare
<thedome1972> Ho provato ad installare ubuntu, bloccandolo quasi subito. Ora non riesco ad accedere a windows 7
<jester-> thedome1972: cioè?
<a7x> thedome1972, prendi il DVD di windows 7 e ripristina il MBR, se cerchi su google te la cavi
<thedome1972> ho provato da usb, ma 7 starter non ha la funzione di ripristino
<jester-> thedome1972: se eri arrivato al partizionamento e hai scelto: usa tutto il disco hai fottuto winz
<thedome1972> no non ho scelto usa tutto il disco
<a7x> e allora hai solo fregato l'mbr
<a7x> :)
<thedome1972> da ubuntu non riesco ad accedere ai documenti
<a7x> scaricati un DVD di windows 7 completo
<thedome1972> posso ripristinare mbr da ubuntu?
<a7x> (ci sono i link originali da digitalriver)
<jester-> a7x: mbr dovrebbe fregarla alla fine installando grub, sempre che non abbia uefi
<a7x> jester-, a naso però sembra quello il problema
<a7x> ma ubuntu parte thedome1972?
<a7x> o usi la live?
<jester-> thedome1972: che hai fatto la partizionamento
<thedome1972> si ubuntu parte bene, l'ho installato in un altra partizione
<a7x> sei connesso adesso da quel PC di cui ci stai parlando?
<thedome1972> no sono su un altro pc
<a7x> sarebbe comodo se tu potessi usare quello che ha il problema
<a7x> in modo da incollarci l'output di alcuni comandi
<jester-> thedome1972: un solo disco nel pc?
<thedome1972> si un solo disco
<jester-> thedome1972: winz compare nel menu al boot?
<thedome1972> si compare
<jester-> thedome1972: se parte ubuntu reinstalla e update grub, se non va ti si è fottuto qualcosa
<a7x> scusa thedome1972 ma non ho capito
<a7x> tu hai bloccato subito l'installazione di ubuntu, ma: 1. ubuntu funziona
<a7x> 2. il grub c'è e ti mostra windows
<jester-> eh
<thedome1972> si
<thedome1972> aspetta prima ho bloccato l'installazione, poi ho partizionato e rifatto l'installazione sull'altra partizione
<jester-> thedome1972: è impossibile che ci sisa grub se hai fermato l'installazione
<jester-> thedome1972: e la prima volta che opzione avevi scelto; usa tutto il disco?
<busy87> jester- c'è il compilatore nei repo?
<a7x> ...
<thedome1972> ho scelto altro e gli stavo facendo fare la partizione automatica, ma mi sono spaventato
<a7x> quale compilatore busy87
<jester-> busy87: di che
<busy87> a7x x cuda
<a7x> nvcc
<busy87> si
<a7x> forse l'sdk non c'è
<busy87> ecco.. a me serve quello
<jester-> busy87: abilita i partenrs update di alt e cerca cuda in synaptic
<jester-> mi pare di aver visto qualcosa
<jester-> il toolkit forse
<busy87> alt?
<busy87> cos'è?
<jester-> apt
<busy87> ah okk xD
<jester-> se  installi il toolkit aggiunge il current per dipendenza
<busy87> il current nn lo posso cambiare..
<busy87> seno ho problemi cn optimus
<a7x> busy87  io ti darei pure una mano, ma di là in -chat perché è tutto il contrario di ciò che bisognerebbe dirti qui in support
<busy87> okk.. a7x magari più tardi
<busy87> tra poco devo staccare
<a7x> se ci sono, ok
<busy87> okk
<jester-> busy87: bombalee & co sono una ciofeca da paranoia, spera che nvidia faccia in fretta a finire sto cazz di driver
<busy87> cmq quando compilo mi esce quest'errore
<busy87> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lOpenCL
<busy87> jester- lo so...
<busy87> quando compilo con cuda nn ho problemi..
<busy87> prima ho dovuto impostare il path x cuda..
<busy87> forse devo fare lo stesso cn opencl..
<busy87> ma nn so come
<busy87> vabbè vado a dp
<DirtyJobs> ciao, come faccio a scoprire quante porte usb ho con standard 2.0, 3.0, 1.0...
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, lsusb
<DirtyJobs> eh non capisco l'output
<cristian_c> -,-
<DirtyJobs> mi da 2 hub usb 2.0
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, pastebin
<DirtyJobs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DirtyJobs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604708/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, hai due porte 2.0
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, poi dovresti socllegare il mouse dall'altra
<cristian_c> *scollegare
<DirtyJobs> ok scollego e provo
<DirtyJobs> guarda che strano cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604716/
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, quante porte hai?
<DirtyJobs> cristian_c 3
<DirtyJobs> in tutto
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, lspci -k
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, fatto?
<DirtyJobs> scusa
<DirtyJobs> eccomi
<DirtyJobs> cristian_c si ora che devo fare
<DirtyJobs> pastebin?
<cristian_c> sì, ovvio
<DirtyJobs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604752/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, io ne vedo soltanto due
<cristian_c> come prima
<cristian_c> 2.0
<DirtyJobs> è incredibile
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, forse una è rotta
<DirtyJobs> ora le provo tutte con il mouse
<DirtyJobs> fanno tutte
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> io ne vedo due
<DirtyJobs> però potrebbe essere il problema che
<DirtyJobs> quando ho fatto lspci l'utimo avevo il mouse attaccato
<DirtyJobs> provo a farlo senz
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> no
<DirtyJobs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604767/ cristian_c
<DirtyJobs> è possibile che 2 siano attaccate allo stesso hub?
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, hai degli hub collegati?
<DirtyJobs> non ho niente attaccato solo il mouse
<DirtyJobs> al laptop
<cristian_c> uhm
<DirtyJobs> è possibile ci sia un hub interno
<DirtyJobs> con 2 porte
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, quindi per hub intendi la porta e non un vero hub?
<cristian_c> uhm
<DirtyJobs> no io dico
<cristian_c> ma quante porte fisiche ci sono?
<DirtyJobs> 3
<DirtyJobs> 2 a destra e 1 a sinistra
<DirtyJobs> se non mi credi ti mando la foto XD
<cristian_c> ti credo, ma il sistema non sembra rilevarne 3
<DirtyJobs> e allora com'è che funzionano tutte e 3
<DirtyJobs> ci ho messo il mouse prima
<DirtyJobs> per me c'è un hub interno
<cristian_c> -,-
<DirtyJobs> ?
<OverMe> Qual'è il problema?
<DirtyJobs> il sistema rileva 2 porte usb funzionanti mentre io ne ho 3
<DirtyJobs> e fanno tutte e 3
<OverMe> dove lo vedi che ne rileva 2?
<OverMe> ...
<DirtyJobs> scusa eccomi
<DirtyJobs> l'abbiamo appena guardato su lsusb e lspci -k
<DirtyJobs> OverMe
<cristian_c> lspci
<cristian_c> escono due USB
<OverMe> lspci fa vedere i controller non le porte
<cristian_c> lsusb sempre due
<OverMe> vediamo un: sudo lshw -class bus
<cristian_c> ehci
<DirtyJobs> ok
<OverMe> cristian_c, e quella dove c'è attaccato il mouse?
<DirtyJobs> ora lo tolgo
<cristian_c> OverMe, no
<DirtyJobs> cosi
<cristian_c> allora lshw
<OverMe> cristian_c,no cosa
<cristian_c> 14:49:01 <OverMe> cristian_c, e quella dove c'è attaccato il mouse?
<DirtyJobs> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604796/
<DirtyJobs> senza mouse
<DirtyJobs> senza niente
<cristian_c> anche in lshw ci sono i controller
<cristian_c> due porte
<OverMe> DirtyJobs, lsusb senza niente attaccato. e dai anche un semplice sudo lshw
<DirtyJobs> ooook
<DirtyJobs> lsusb senza niente http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604812/
<DirtyJobs> scusate
<DirtyJobs> com'è che lshw
<DirtyJobs> non riesco a vederlo tutto nel terminale
<DirtyJobs> scorro in sù ma poi non c'è più niente
<OverMe> perché è lungo: sudo lshw > output.txt
<OverMe> nel file output.txt ci sarà tutto
<DirtyJobs> ok
<DirtyJobs> eeecolo là http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604841/ OverMe
<DirtyJobs> ora sai vita morte e miracoli del mio laptop XD
<cristian_c> non vedo altre porte usb, a parte le due
<DirtyJobs> questa è forte la storia eh
<fufibirba> salve a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto per ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> !aiuto | fufibirba
<ubot-it> fufibirba: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fufibirba> avevo installato sweeper tempo fa poi rimosso dal terminale, ora lo cerco in ubuntu software center e non me lo lascia reinstallare come devo fare?
<Nicola> ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto
<OverMe> DirtyJobs,dammi anche un: dmesg
<DirtyJobs> OverMe hang on for a sec
<Nicola> ho installato ubuntu 12.10, tutto perfetto. Ho fatto gli aggiornamenti che mi chiedeva (circa 294) e adesso non va più il wifi
<Nicola> cosa devo fare?
<OverMe> DirtyJobs,anzi, stacca e attacca il mouse a tutte e 3 le porte e poi dammi il comando
<Nicola> non sono un esperto di ubuntu
<Nicola> nessuno riesce a darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> Nicola, hai aggiunto ppa?
<Nicola> non lo so
<cristian_c> lol
<Nicola> io ho fatto solo l'aggiornamento
<Nicola> che mi chiedeva
<Nicola> e adesso sono connesso con ethernet
<cristian_c> Nicola, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Nicola
<ubot-it> Nicola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !dettagli | fufibirba
<ubot-it> fufibirba: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Nicola> lo faccio partire da terminale?
<DirtyJobs> OverMe ok allora cambio
<cristian_c> fufibirba, prova ad installarlo da terminale
<Lollo97> Buongiorno
<cristian_c> Nicola, digita il comando
<Lollo97> sono nuovo,qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi su una cosa di ubuntu?
<fufibirba> come si installa dal terminale o meglio che comando devo usare   ?
<cristian_c> fufibirba, sudo apt-get install nome_pacchetto
<fufibirba> cristian_c: Il pacchetto sweeper non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<DirtyJobs> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604873/
<Nicola> mi da questo
<Nicola> impossibile accedere a /etc/apt/sorces.list.d/: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> !pastebin | fufibirba
<ubot-it> fufibirba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Nicola, hai digitato male, copia e incolla il comando
<Nicola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604879/
<Nicola> ecco cosa mi da christin_c
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, [    1.843054] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
<cristian_c> Nicola, hai installato qualche kernel?
<cristian_c> hai fatto qualcosa?
<cristian_c> che scheda wifi hai?
<Nicola> non lo so io non ho toccato nulla
<cristian_c> -,-'
<Nicola> ho la broadcoam ma prima di fare l'aggiornamento che mi ha chiesto lui andava
<Nicola> io ho fatto solo installa aggiornamenti
<Nicola> fino a prima andavo con il wifi
<cristian_c> Nicola, non hai mai avuto problemi con la broadcom?
<Nicola> adesso non va più il wifi
<Nicola> mai mai mai
<cristian_c> Nicola, attiva i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> Nicola, hai controllato se c'è stato un aggiornamento del kernel?
<Nicola> come devo fare per vedere se c'è stato un aggiornamento del kernel?
<OverMe> DirtyJobs, usb-devices
<cristian_c> Nicola, non hai visto che tipo di aggiornamenti hai fatto?
<Nicola> avevo 296 aggiornamenti
<Nicola> non sono stato a vederli tutti
<Nicola> ma cmq io ho scaricato la release 2 giorni fa
<Nicola> ho installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> uhm
<Nicola> e gli aggiornamenti che mi ha fatto fare sono quelli
<cristian_c> Nicola, vai in Sorgenti software
<Nicola> ok ci sono
<cristian_c> Nicola, driver aggiuntivi
<Nicola> ok
<cristian_c> broadcom
<Nicola> ok
<Nicola> ho due driver
<cristian_c> sono attivati?
<cristian_c> -,-
<Nicola> no aspe
<cristian_c> quali
<Nicola> allora
<cristian_c> lol
<Nicola> ho driver proprietario attivato
<Nicola> e l'altro è non usare questo dispositivo
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> l'altro?
<cristian_c> Nicola, quando l'hai installato funzionava?
<Nicola> no non ho un altro
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> 15:21:43 <Nicola> e l'altro è non usare questo dispositivo
<Nicola> praticamente sotto broadcom
<cristian_c> ?
<Nicola> ho due voci una sono i driver proprietari l'altra voce è non usare questo dispositivo
<cristian_c> Nicola, io sto parlando dei driver la il wifi
<cristian_c> se gli altri non sono per il wifi, non interessano
<cristian_c> *per
<Nicola> io ti sto parlando di driver del wifi
<Nicola> e ne ho uno
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nicola, la luce è accesa?
<Nicola> la luce di cosa?
<cristian_c> del wifi
<Nicola> ho un portatile
<cristian_c> appunto
<Nicola> cmq pulsante è come se fosse acceso ma avevo verificato che il pulsante del wifi non influiva sull'accensione o spegnimento del wifi a livello software anche se la luce passava da bianca a rossa
<cristian_c> Nicola, e ora?
<Nicola> idem
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Nicola, e ora?
<Nicola> ora cosa?
<cristian_c> colore
<Nicola> bianco o rosso in base a se lo schiaccio o no ma non succede nulla ora come prima
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> Nicola, cosa vuoi che succeda?
<Nicola> come cosa vuoi che succeda?
<cristian_c> Nicola, rfkill list
<Nicola> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<Nicola> questo è il risultato
<cristian_c> e basta?
<Nicola> si
<cristian_c> Nicola, se lo premi e ridigiti il comando, cosa esce?
<Nicola> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> premilo nuovamente
<Nicola> fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nicola, ifconfig -a
<Nicola> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  IndirizzoHW 10:1f:74:18:8a:9c             indirizzo inet:192.168.1.119  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maschera:255.255.255.0           indirizzo inet6: fe80::121f:74ff:fe18:8a9c/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:10707 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:8955 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisioni:0 txqueue
<OverMe> !paste | Nicola
<ubot-it> Nicola: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Nicola
<Nicola> scusate
<DirtyJobs> OverMe scusa ero temporaneamente afk
<Nicola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604922/
<DirtyJobs> OverMe non ho capito niente
<Nicola> ecco qua con paste
<OverMe> DirtyJobs, voglio l'output di: usb-devices
<DirtyJobs> ok
<cristian_c> Nicola, lspci -k
<Nicola> ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604925/
<DirtyJobs> OverMe pronti http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604927/
<DirtyJobs> scusa l'attesa eh
<cristian_c> Nicola, niente driver installati
<cristian_c> o attivi
<Nicola> O.o
<Nicola> cosa dovrei fare quindi?
<Nicola> scusami ma sono proprio nuovo con ubuntu e non so come muovermi
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> Nicola, Installare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source e quindi abilitare i driver STA tramite il gestore driver.
<Nicola> scusami ma come faccio ad installare il pacchetto?
<OverMe> DirtyJobs, hai i folletti nel computer
<cristian_c> Nicola, da terminale va bene
<cristian_c> OverMe, lol
<Nicola> e cosa devo scrivere?
<Nicola> a okok scusa
<Nicola> ho visto adesso la guida
<cristian_c> Nicola, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Nicola> bcmwl-kernel-source è già alla versione più recente. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<cristian_c> sudo modprobe wl
<Nicola> FATAL: Module wl not found.
<cristian_c> mmmm
<DirtyJobs> OverMe non ti seguo
<Nicola> il problema che non riesco a capire è perchè prima dell'aggiornamento andava adesso non va
<Nicola> cioè se andava prima perchè non deve andare adesso
<cristian_c> Nicola, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Nicola, sudo apt-get -y install broadcom-sta-common
<OverMe> DirtyJobs, hai presente in x-files quando il caso era irrisolto?
<cristian_c> Nicola, sudo reboot
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, [    1.843054] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
<cristian_c> OverMe,
<DirtyJobs> cristia
<DirtyJobs> che vuol dire
<OverMe> cristian_c, quando attacca il mouse su tutte le porte lo vede come fosseero tutte sullo stesso controler
<DirtyJobs> bella inculata
<cristian_c> OverMe, comunque, pare che abbia deu porte 2.0 e una 1.1
<cristian_c> *due
<DirtyJobs> ecco
<DirtyJobs> ora vai a pescare quella lenta
<DirtyJobs> lo sapevo
<DirtyJobs> grrr
<OverMe> in realtà pare di no, almeno non quelle esterne
<cristian_c> OverMe, strano che lshw e lsub non la vedano
<DirtyJobs> no vis spiego il perchè dell'interessamento: tra un pò mi arriva il mouse della roccat, allora lo devo mettere su una porta seria e rapida
<DirtyJobs> visto che ci sono i roccat-tools per linux
<cristian_c> uhm
<DirtyJobs> se ne ho una usb 1.0
<DirtyJobs> non va bene
<OverMe> DirtyJobs, in quella 1.0 probabilmente c'è attaccata la webcam interna e altra roba interna
<cristian_c> [    2.267614] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found
<OverMe> le esterne sembrano tutte 2.0
<cristian_c> [    2.267757] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected
<cristian_c> OverMe, ne segnala due di porte 2.0
<cristian_c> non tre
<OverMe> ne segnala 2 di porte punto e basta
<Nicola_> cristian rieccomi
<cristian_c> [    2.267614] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found
<Nicola_> non è cambiato nulla
<DirtyJobs> allora ragazzi io vi fo una foto
<DirtyJobs> perchè mi sembra impossibile
<OverMe> cristian_c, eddaje non è quella esterna. guarda l'ultima parte per cortesia
<DirtyJobs> sembro scemo
<OverMe> DirtyJobs, ci crediamo
<DirtyJobs> ok allora niente foto :/
<DirtyJobs> il discorso (se vu può aiutare)
<a7x> evidentemente c'è un HUB USB 2.0 e basta
<cristian_c> [    1.843054] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
<cristian_c> ok
<Nicola_> cristian_c ci sei?
<DirtyJobs> è che a sinistra abbiamo la porta con l'hdmi accanto a destra ci sono 2 porte usb
<cristian_c> OverMe, capisco, allora usano lo stesso controller
<cristian_c> Nicola_, rfkill list
<cristian_c> Nicola_, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> Nicola_, lspci -k
<OverMe> DirtyJobs, rimandiamo al problema a quando ti arriverà il mouse nel caso non funzioni qualcosa :)
<cristian_c> beh, una 2.0 sempre ce l'ha
<cristian_c> usa quella
<DirtyJobs> OverMe, ok grazie di tutto
<DirtyJobs> graie anche a cristia
<Nicola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604971/ ecco qua cristian_c
<cristian_c> Nicola_, sudo modprobe bcma
<cristian_c> Nicola_ uname -r
<Nicola_> nicola@nicola-dv6-linux:~$ sudo modprobe bcma [sudo] password for nicola:  nicola@nicola-dv6-linux:~$ uname -r 3.5.0-25-generic
<cristian_c> Nicola_, è andato il primo comando?
<Nicola_> si ma non mi ha dato niente
<cristian_c> Nicola_, lspci -k
<Nicola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604979/
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nicola_, l'ha caricato
<cristian_c> Nicola_, ifconfig -a
<Nicola_> ok quindi dovrebbe andare ora?
<cristian_c> Nicola_, ifconfig -a
<Nicola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604986/
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> Nicola_, dmesg | tail
<Nicola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604990/
<cristian_c> Nicola_, ok
<Nicola_> Ok = adesso funziona?
<cristian_c> nicola, asp
<nicola> cristian non va
<nicola> ancora il wifi
<OverMe> direi che è il momento di installare l'altro driver
<nicola> si ma se dobbiamo stare in ballo ancora per molto
<OverMe> nicola, sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source && sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<nicola> formatto
<nicola> almeno non vi faccio perdere tempo
<mibofra> vediamo se indovino, scheda wifi boardcom?
<OverMe> siamo qui a posta a perdere tempo
<nicola> si ma fino a prima dell'agiornamento andava
<cristian_c> OverMe,  ma sul wiki non è indicato per quelal scheda
<cristian_c> *quella
<cristian_c> chip
<cristian_c> mibofra, esatto
<OverMe> il wiki è scritto da esseri umani
<mibofra> cristian_c, immaginavo
<nicola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605008/
<cristian_c> OverMe, eh, ma: STA: BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4313, BCM4321, BCM4322, BCM43224, BCM43225, BCM43227, BCM43228
<mibofra> ci sono pagine del forum piene di users con problemi riguardo a queste schede XD
<cristian_c> b43: BCM4306/3, BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4318, BCM4320
<cristian_c> e lui ha BCM4313
<nicola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605010/
<OverMe> cristian_c, ho visto
<cristian_c> mibofra, la maggior parte non legge il wiki
<nicola> si ma a me la scheda prima di fare gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu andava e con il live cd funziona
<nicola> dopo gli aggiornamenti ha smesso di andare
<mibofra> cristian_c, vero, ma non la maggior parte, il 100%
<nicola> funzionava perfino con hackintosh
<nicola> è scandaloso che non funziona adesso con linux
<mibofra> nicola, toglimi una curiosità... hai aggiornato? reinstallato?
<cristian_c> nicola, è una questione di firmware
<cristian_c> non è che non funziona
<nicola> io partivo da windows 8
<cristian_c> nicola, un accordo di broadcom
<OverMe> nicola, sudo apt-get purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<OverMe> nada b4
<OverMe> *b43
<Guest9825> Salve
<Guest9825> qualcuno usa firestarter?
<massy> salve
<hgsrt> salve
<jester-> sera
<akis24> sera
<Rayna> buonasera
<cicciofranco> ciao
<casella> ciao a tutti
<casella> è ubuntu italiano?
<phenix01> si
<casella> ok, mi potete aiutare?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<casella> !aiuto ieri ho installato ubuntu, ma per sbaglio ho messo inglese come lingua ufficiale. Ora vorrei provare a mettere l'italiano, ma non riesco. Vado su system manager, poi language support, e mi spuntano pochissime cose in italiano. Come devo fare a metterlo tutto ita? Ad esempio quando accedo all'account vorrei mettere sessione ospite invece di guest session
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<casella> !aiuto come si mette la lingua italiana?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<casella> phenix, posso slapparti? xD
<akis24> casella :  su suporto lingue dovresti trovare la voce " installa-rimuovi  lingue  "
<casella> ora come ora non ricordo
<akis24> supporto*
<casella> perchè non sono a casa
<akis24> e guardaci
<akis24> e lo trovi e poi aggiungi italiano
<akis24> e lo imposti come lingua di sistema
<casella> cosa devo cliccare per farla lingua di sistema??
<mapreri> casella: "applay sistem-wide" :)
<akis24> " applica globalmente "
<mapreri> (io uso tutto in inglese :)
<mapreri> akis24: eh, ma quello ce l'hai solo se è già in italiano...
<casella> ecco si
<jester-> casella: quando sei a casa vieni qui dal sistema in questione
<casella> a me dice
<akis24> ovvio ma si intuisce.. ;)
<casella> applica globalmente
<casella> in italiano
<mapreri> ah, beh, è lui!
<mapreri> casella:
<casella> ok jester-
<jester-> devi trascinare la ligua per primo
 * casella slappa qualcuno con una grande trota
<casella> ahah, ma in questa chat non c'è lo slap??
<casella> quindi ricapitolando
<casella> vado su system manager
<casella> poi language support
<casella> clicco su italiano
<casella> e poi applica globalmente
<casella> giusto?
<akis24> [19:35:17] <akis24> casella :  su suporto lingue dovresti trovare la voce " installa-rimuovi  lingue  "
<jester-> akis24: forse trolla
<akis24> az
<jester-> e se segue si rompe il minchia goicattolo
<jester-> giocattolo*
<casella> ??
<uait> ci sentiamo dopo allora
<uait> ciao
<kabubuntu> Ciao amici, mi aiutate a capire se il masterizzatore non funziona piu'?
<kabubuntu> Ho provato usando sia brasero ma parte e resta per ora a 2% invece con bombono va alla fine ma non mi masterizza ugualmente :(
<kabubuntu> devo dare questo comando? dmesg |grep dvd
<kabubuntu> [    2.893437] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 62x/62x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda pop-up
<jester-> kabubuntu: provato si winz?
<kabubuntu> no jester
<kabubuntu> ma esiste un comando per fare check up
<jester-> kabubuntu: spe
<jester-> kabubuntu: wodim -checkdrive
<goamon> ciao
<matti-007> ciao
<goamon> Dopo alune configurazioni ho scelto di accedere con "gnome.cairodock" il problema è che non mi appare nient'altro che lo sfondo della scrivania
<goamon> come faccio a far apparire la barra in alto?
<matti-007> che versione che ambiente dek?
<matti-007> *desktop
<goamon> si
<matti-007> che versione che ambiente desktop?
<goamon> gnome
<matti-007> non vedi nemmeno il launcher?
<goamon> vedo la barra di cairo in basso
<goamon> solo quella+
<matti-007> e dovresti vedere quella ina alto?
<goamon> ho per sbaglio disinstallato evolution
<matti-007> io non uso cairodock
<goamon> no quella in alto non la vedo
<matti-007> cm
<goamon> quella in alto non c'entra niente con cairo
<matti-007> cmq dai in un terminale sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settins-manager
<goamon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matti-007> ?
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605747/
<matti-007> cmq dai in un terminale sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<matti-007> errore di battitura
<goamon> continuare?
<matti-007> S
<matti-007> si
<goamon> ok
<matti-007> aprilo con ccsm
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605750/
<goamon> come scusa?
<matti-007> SCrivi ccsm
<goamon> dove qui?
<matti-007> non nel termina;e
<matti-007> no, nel terminale
<goamon> e mo?
<goamon> compizconfig
<matti-007> smanruppa e caerca l'opzione della barra in alto
<matti-007> smandruppa*
<matti-007> ps hai provato a riavviare?
<goamon> no
<matti-007> esci dalla sessione
<matti-007> e rientra magari si risolve da solo
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605764/
<goamon> prova a leggere prima
<goamon> ma come posso uscire dalla sessione da terminale?
<goamon> altrimenti riavvio semplicemente
<matti-007> gnome-session-quit --no-prompt
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> goamon la fine del mondo è scongiurata vieni fuori??
<goamon> negativo
<matti-007> sei uscito dalla sessione?
<matti-007> ?
<goamon> torno su quella di defoult e poi torno su gnome?
<matti-007> riavvia che è meglio
<goamon> ho riavviato gia
<matti-007> ma dicevi dino!!
<goamon> ora sono tornatoooo
<matti-007> ok allora:
<goamon> negativo è che non si è risolto
<matti-007> smanruppa e caerca l'opzione della barra in alto
<goamon> smanruppa?
<matti-007> dai ccsm
<matti-007> vai effeti<decorazione finestra è abilitalo
<fetentone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matti-007> gooooaaaaaaamoooooooooonnnn
<goamon> è abilitato
<goamon> oooooo
<goamon> è gia abiitATO
<goamon> abilitato*
<matti-007> ok fa vedere nel mio
<goamon> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<matti-007> chi?
<goamon> http://imagebin.org/249879
<matti-007> bo non so cerca e abilita un po di roba se non cancelliamo le configurazione  torna tutto a posto
<goamon> ok cancelliamo le configurazioni
<matti-007> non so se poi ti leva cairodock
<goamon> pazienza poi lo reinstallo
<matti-007> nella tuo home cancella la cartella nascosta .compiz-1
<matti-007> prima fattene una copia
<matti-007> gooooaaaaaaamoooooooooonnnn
<goamon> tranquillo fatto
<goamon> oooooo7
<matti-007> ora riavvia
<goamon> ok
<goamon> a tra poco
<matti-007> ao
<goamon> sono tornato ad ubuntu predefinito
<matti-007> lo ha fatto lui o tu?
<matti-007> toc toc?
<matti-007> lo ha fatto lui o tu?
<goamon> lui ha rimesso il desktop predefinito con la barra di cairo. poi sono andato su termina sessione e risultavo ancora dentro a cairodok (gnome). allora sono tornato al predefinito
<matti-007> e hai risolto?
<goamon> da qui ora posso tornare a gnome
<matti-007> c'è la barra in  alto?
<goamon> ora fnziona il predefinito
<goamon> sisi
<matti-007> e cairo no?
<matti-007> tutto a posto?
<goamon> cairo no.. ma vorrei tornare a gnome piu cairo
<goamon> nel predefinito non mi serve cairo
<matti-007> lo so npon vuoi più cairo?
<goamon> io voglio tornare a gnome
<goamon> seguo la guida
<matti-007> quale?
<goamon> ma ora non mi conviene prima cancellare
<goamon> se no si accumula tanta roba
<matti-007> canclellare cosa?
<goamon> wiki
<goamon> se vado su termina sessione mi fa scegliere ancora gnome
<matti-007> vuoi formattare?
<goamon> va bene? o devo cancellare e rifare da capo?
<goamon> no formattare
<nicola> @OverMe
<matti-007> prova a scegliere gnome
<goamon> ok
<nicola> ragazzi oggi ho provato a risolvere un problema che avevo ma invano
<matti-007> si?
<nicola> praticamente una volta installato 12.10 mi compare che devo fare 194 aggiornamenti, se li faccio al riavvio non va più il wifi
<nicola> adesso ho formattato e reinstallato
<nicola> ma naturalmente devo fare e voglio fare i 294 aggiornamenti
<matti-007> che aggiornamenti hai?
<nicola> volevo chiedere se è possibile sapere in queste condizioni -prima dell'aggiornamenti
<nicola> e dopo dell'aggiornamento
<nicola> cosa è la causa dei mali del mio wifi
<matti-007> probabilmente il novo kernel
<goamon> mattia ora gnome funziona bere. appare la barra in alto
<matti-007> ok
<nicola> quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<matti-007> nicola che computer hai?
<goamon> come posso cancellare la configurazione con cairo dok (gnome)? poi reinstallo cairo per i cavoli miei
<nicola> ho un dv6-6129sl in dual boot con windows 8
<nicola> premetto che da live cd e adesso che non ho ancora fatto gli aggiornamenti il wifi funziona
<nicola> appena li faccio il wifi non va piu
<nicola> oggi abbiamo provato invano a risolvere
<nicola> con overme e cristian_n
<matti-007> disinstalla cairodock poi ti dico come levare la configurazione
<goamon> ok
<matti-007> prova ad aggiornare da live senza scegliere pacchetti linux-*
<goamon> fatto
<goamon> cancellato cairo
<goamon> matti
<matti-007> Dai: dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3; sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<casella> sono nello stesso chan di prima??
<matti-007> ?
<casella> si si
<goamon> ok
<casella> phenix01
<goamon> fatto
<casella> ci 6?
<goamon> ora ok?
<casella> mapreri
<casella> ci 6?
<mapreri> casella: ?? che c'è?
<matti-007> goamon posta il risultato
<mapreri> spe
<casella> mapreri, prima ho loggato
<casella> chiedendo aiuto sulla lingua del pc
<goamon> !paste
<casella> ricordi?
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mapreri> ah, lol
<goamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605874/
<casella> ??
<mapreri> sì, mi hai spiazzato, mi sono appena riconnesso :)
<casella> sono a casa
<mapreri> casella: eh, non ha funzionato quel tasto?
<casella> si ma ecco
<matti-007> goamon tutto a posto mi pare
<goamon> ok
<casella> se voglio spegnere il pc
<casella> compare shut down
<casella> non spegni
<matti-007> hai ubuntu in inglese
<goamon> provo a cambiare sessione per controllare
<goamon> no
<mapreri> casella: ma ha scaricato i pacchetti delle lingue?
<casella> da dove?
<mapreri> casella: sei su il coso delle lingue?
<mapreri> "supporto lingue"?
<casella> si
<mapreri> casella: nella lista hai l'italiano?
<casella> si
<mapreri> casella: bene, trascinalo verso l'alto (personalmente non ho mai cambiato lingua al sistema, ma prima uno diceva di farlo...)
<casella> c'è già
<casella> ora c'è italiano e una specie di cinese
<mapreri> ok, ora premi su applica globalmente.
<mapreri> (hai appena installato il sistema? magari non c'è la lista aggiornata dei pacchetti...)
<casella> domenica lo ho messo
<casella> prima c'era italiano e inglese
<casella> poi ho fatto
<casella> installa lingua
<casella> ho deselezionato inglese
<mapreri> dannazione, non ricordo il nome del pacchetto con le lingue...
<matti-007> casella dai sudo apt-get update
<mapreri> spe che lo trovo
<goamon> tutto ok matti
<matti-007> language-pack-it
<matti-007> language-pack-gnome-it
<mapreri> matti-007: : eh, proprio volevo controllare se il pacchetto è installato
<matti-007> ...
<Dario_> buona sera, sto per acquistare un  nuovo notebook ma non ho capito bene qual'è la situazione attuale dell'UEFI. accetto consigli
<casella> scusa non c'ero ora leggo
<casella> ricominciamo che mi sono perso
<goamon> che mi consigli invece di cairo?
<matti-007> così dovrebbe installare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<goamon> uno piu leggero
<mapreri> casella: `sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-it language-pack-gnome-it-base language-pack-it language-pack-it-base` poi, controlla che il tuo utente non sia impostato per usare un'altra lingua.... vai su "account utente" nel centro di controllo e nel tuo utente controlla la lingua
<matti-007> KDE
<goamon> ok
<casella> mi dice
<casella> lingua italiano
<casella> ma tutte le cose di prima (sudo gnomi) non ho capito
<goamon> devo SEGUIRE la guida di qt-gnome?
<Dario_> @matti-007 grazie.. io ho parlato col mio negoziante di fiducia e lui mi ha sconsigliato, se volevo installare ubuntu, di prendere un pc con uefi e quindi anche con qindows 8. purtroppo senza uefi è risucito a trovarmi poco e niente e quindi adesso non so come fare a comprarlo. se io prendo un pc con uefi e magari anche con windows 8 sarà sicuramente installabile ubuntu al di là del fatto della compatibilità coi drivers?
<mapreri> casella: apri un terminale e copiaci dentro quello tra apici. alla richiesta della password la scrivi, anche se sembra che non stia scrivendo, e premi invio
<casella> terminale da dove si apre?
<mapreri> casella: in mille mila modi.... premi ctrl+alt+t, per esempio
<matti-007> installarsi si installa, poi può dare problemi l'avvio di 8... però probabilmente funziona tutto a l primo colpo
<casella> mapreri
<casella> posso querarty?
<goamon> anch'io ho win 8 e non mi da problemi
<goamon> vaiiiiii
<Dario_> @matti-007 grazie per la risposta. in linea di massima prendendo uno con uefi posso avere qualche genere di problema o sono rari?? ci sono maarche in cui il problema è meno presente (sempre riguardo all'uefi , non i drivers)??
<Dario_> goamon che macchina hai?
<goamon> aspire 5750
<Dario_> grazie.. sai anche rispondere alla domanda precendete?
<goamon> negativo non vorrei dirti cavolate, non sono molto esperto.. per quel che ne so la maggior parte dei pc di adesso hanno tutti l'uefi..
<goamon> chiedi a matti007
<Dario_> sisi, che hanno l'uefi lo so. ma non conosco la situazione attuale sul fatto se il problema di installazione è risolto o meno con la 12.04.2.. è raro incappare in problemi di installazione o è meglio non azzardare a prendere un pc con UEFI? ci sono marche che hanno risolto questo tipo di problema pur montando UEFI?
<matti-007> Non credo ci siano più problemi a parte rare eccezione sopratutto dopo i kernel 3.5+
<matti-007> Poi se non funziona ce la 13.04 con il 3.8 ma è in via di sviluppo (poco consigliabile)
<goamon> matti
<matti-007> siiii?
<goamon> devo seguire la guida qt-gnome?
<matti-007> per fare cosa?
<goamon> per installare kde
<matti-007> Dai: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<matti-007> però è più consigliabile installare kubuntu da cd
<Dario_> ok grazie, come posso fare per comprare un notebook compatibile con ubuntu ?? cosa dovrei guardare maggiormente?? lo prenderei intel i3 con grafica intel HD.. a cosa devo guardare in fase di acquisto per evitare ulteriormente di trovare problemi con ubuntu?
<goamon> sta facendo
<goamon> prendilo i5
<goamon> almeno
<goamon> matti
<matti-007> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<Dario_> grazie
<Dario_> ovviamente esistono anche macchine compatibili, ma non riportate sulla lista , giusto?
<matti-007> si
<goamon> matti ma quanto ci vuole qua?
<uait> dove sta mapreri?
<matti-007> eee deve installare un'interfaccia grafica programmi di kubuntu....
<uait> scusate
<uait> una domanda
<matti-007> per quello è meglio il cd
<matti-007> si?
<uait> ma tutto lo spazio al centro del desktop
<goamon> okok
<uait> rimane sempre vuoto
<uait> o si puo riempire?
<matti-007> di cosa?
<uait> cmq, io sono casella...
<uait> di cosa?
<uait> di icone
<uait> tipo il cestino
<uait> non lo posso levare dalla barra di sinistra
<uait> e metterlo a dastra?
<matti-007> no purtroppo
<matti-007> ma con unity?
<uait> unity?
<matti-007> usi ubuntu
<matti-007> ?
<uait> si
<matti-007> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28software%29
<matti-007> no non si puo spostare
<uait> tu lo hai questo unity?
<matti-007> nel desktop ci puoi mettere le icone dei programmi
<matti-007> si ce lo è l interfaccia predefinita di ubuntu
<uait> unity dove lo prendo?
<matti-007> ma che hai installato con il cd di ubuntu?
<matti-007> unity è la barra laterale
<uait> si ce l'ho
<matti-007> appunto
<matti-007> nel desktop ci puoi mettere le icone dei programmi
<uait> e dico io, ma tutto lo spazio fuori la barra?
<uait> ecco
<uait> come si mettono?
<goamon> matti ma cambia molto l'interfaccia?
<matti-007> si
<goamon> aaaa
<uait> non sto capendo
<matti-007> per rendere scomparibile la barra: impostazioni di sitema<aspetto
<goamon> dici che va meglio?
<matti-007> si
<goamon> ok
<goamon> fatto matti
<goamon> ora?
<matti-007> riavvii e all'all'avvio come sceglievi cairo scegli kubuntu
<goamon> ok
<goamon> kubuntu da ubuntu cambia solo nell'interfaccia?
<Dario_> buona sera, volevo porre una domanda anche a riguardo dell'installazione di ubuntu
<matti-007> si?
<goamon> ?
<Dario_> attualmente ho ubuntu in dual-boot con windows. feci l'installazione automatica. ora voglio reinstallarlo con installazione manuale.. come devo fare?? pensavo di cancellare la partizione / + home e di ricrearne due separate al posto di quella e lasciare lo swap. dopo imposto, in fase di installazione / e home e swap ma il grub dove devo metterlo?
<matti-007> in /dev/sda
<Dario_> ma devo farlo io a mano o viene messo automaticamente quando dopo aver creato le partizioni monto la / e la home?
<Serpico> ciao
<matti-007> glielo devi dire nel aprtizionamento manule
<Dario_> ok perchè leggendo la wiki non mi sembrava di averlo letto.. comunque avendo ora già ubuntu devo comunque rimetterlo nuovamente grub?
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<matti-007> lo rimette lui
<matti-007> leggi
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> goamon?
<Dario_> grazie.. la situazione è anche molto complessa, perchè com eho detto ho win in dual boot. ho 200gb in win e 50 per ubuntu.. nella nuova installazione vorrei dare qualche Gb in piu a ubuntu ma non posso accedere da win.. posso ridurre win7 da gparted o combino casini?
<matti-007> casini un attimo...
<Dario_> scusami non ho capito
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<goamon> bello non è
<matti-007> anche a me sembrava così ti co devi abituare
<Dario_> grazie, ma come ho detto non posso accedere da windows. non c'è un workaround?
<matti-007> anche io pensavo che ubuntu non fossa belle
<matti-007> perchè non puo accedere?
<goamon> scherzo... sembra  piu veloce.. solo che ora ci devo perdere un po di tempo per fare pratica
<goamon> o matti ma questo è kubuntu?
<matti-007> è la sua inerfaccia grafica
<matti-007> ma alcune parti sono di ubuntu
<goamon> ah ok
<Dario_> non funziona, mi restituisce un errore al boot e non posso avviare neanche in modalità provvisoria.. ho molti dati però sulla partizione di win che non vorrei perdere e quindi non vorrei neanche formattare win
<Dario_> quindi non ci sono possibilità?? devo per forza formattare win backappando tutti i dati lì presenti, poi da win ridurre la partizione e e tornare al'installazione di ubuntu?
<matti-007> da ubuntu puoi prendere i tuoi dati
<Dario_> si lo so, ma  avendo la partizione di ripristino mi riporta il pc alle condizioni di fabbrica e quindi dovrei prelevare tutto, e non ho un HD esterno coì capiente.. quindi l'unico modo per reinstallare ubuntu con partizione manuale e dandogli piu spazio è dover riportare il pc alle condizioni di fabbrica con solo win?
<matti-007> no però io mi preocuperei che win partisse
<matti-007> Dai nel terminale e posta: sudo grub-install /dev/sda; sudo update-grub e prova win
<goamon> matti per la lingua?
<Dario_> no ma windows ha sempre funzionato, poi da un giorno all'akltro mi dava un errore.. cosa fa quel comando?
<matti-007> reinstalla e aggiorna il bootloader
<matti-007> Installa synaptic e installa language pack it kde
<goamon> matti non è completamente in italiano....
<DirtyJobs> dio maiale
<matti-007> Installa synaptic e installa language pack it kde
<matti-007> goamon fai cosi
<goamon> ok
<goamon> vado nello store?
<matti-007> Terminale: sudo apt-get install synnaptic
<matti-007> Terminale: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<matti-007> errore di battitura
<Dario_> no ma non è un problema di bootloader perchè windows parte e arriva fino ad una schermata, ma dopo dà un errore.. è proprio un problema di windfows.. perchè a partire parte
<goamon> oik
<goamon> poi?
<matti-007> aprilo e installa language pack kde it
<matti-007> Dario mi dispice con windows non so aiutarti
<matti-007> ...
<goamon> come faccio????
<Dario_> sisi matti infatti non ti chiedo di aiutarmi per windows ma vorrei capire quindi se per reinstallare ubuntu dandogli piu spazio per sottrarlo a windows, devo prima riportare per forza il pc alle condizioni di fabrica con partizioen oem  e poi da windows ridurre la partizione
<matti-007> no puoi ridurre windows con gparted
<Dario_> te lo chiedo perchè non potendo accedere da windows l'unica cosa è ridurre windows 7 da gparted ma so che è sconsigliato
<Dario_> ah ok.  perchè sul wiki ho letto che è sconsigliato
<Dario_> ho molti dati sullaa partizione di winfows (anche se non funziona) che gestisco da ubuntu e non vorrei perderli
<goamon> matti come lo apro?
<goamon> ?
<matti-007_> goamon crash del pc
<DD3my> notte jester- enzotib :)
<goamon> come????
<matti-007_> mi era crashato il pc
<enzotib> ciao DD3my
<goamon> ok ;)
<goamon> ora?
<matti-007_> spetta
<matti-007_> http://rapidshare.com/files/1806853459/ss.png
<matti-007_> Fai così per la lingua
<matti-007_> goamon?
<goamon> scarico sto file?
<matti-007_> si
<goamon> ok
<goamon> matti non mi parte il download
<matti-007_> che errore
<matti-007_> ?
<matti-007_> ?
<goamon> su gestore di pacchetti che devo fare?
<matti-007_> selezioni i due pacchetti e clicchi applica ma l'ahi vista l'immagine?
<matti-007_> ?
<matti-007_> ?
<goamon> si ma non mi ritrovo
<matti-007_> cioè?
<goamon> non trovo i due pacchetti della lingua
<matti-007_> hai cercato?
<goamon> si
<goamon> mi trova solo uno
<goamon> ma è diversa l'immagine
<matti-007_> che nome ha?
<goamon> language pack kde it
<matti-007_> installa quello
<goamon> c'è scritto gia installato
<goamon> reinstallo?
<matti-007_> allora devi andare nell impostazione del tuo utente e selezionare italiano come lingua
<matti-007_> Dai: sudo apt-get install kde-l10n-it
<matti-007_> ciao devo andare
<goamon> aspetta matti
<mibofra> ciao goamon , bisogno?
<goamon> ciao
<goamon> si
<goamon> ho installato la kde
<goamon> ma non riesco a mettere la lingua italiana a tutto
<goamon> oi
<mibofra> goamon, susa ero distratto XD
<goamon> ok
<mibofra> goamon, prova nelle impostazioni delle preferenze di kde, lingua e regione ecc
<mibofra> e poi soprattutto
<mibofra> se non riavvi non cambia lingua XD
<goamon> sono andato
<goamon> aaaaaa
<goamon> kkk
<goamon> allora provo a riavviare
<goamon> ok
<goamon> a tra poco
<goamon> ora ok ;p
<goamon> hey
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-12
<akis24> giorno
<laura___> ciao   atuti  posso  avere  assistenza
<laura___> come   si fa  per    attivare   un  account   oltre  all'amministratore  di  rete  su  ubuntu  11.04?ù
<laura___> ki  mi  aiuta???
<laura___> devo abilitare  altro  utilizzatore  senza  diritti  di  admnistrator   come  si  fa?
<mario__> salve
<mario__> problemi installazione ubiuntu
<mario__> ciao
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mario__> dovrrei installare ubuntu su un os windows-7 64bit? come fare? ed in più installare ubuntu su notebook os android
<akis24> mario__ : va iqui e trovi tutto.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<mario__> non riesco a capire, ma ubuntu funziona solo con cd o usb?
<akis24> per installare all'inizio oppure provarla prima di installare ovvio
<mario__> masterizzare immagine su usb quale guida?
<akis24> scorri il link che ti ho scritto è presente anche quello...
<mario__> ok grande
<mario__> mi serve per forza un cd dalla usb trascend che ho non mi masterizza l'immagine, conferma?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<goamon> ciao
<Guest91497> buon giorno ho dei problemi con bluetooth
<gionnysssss> il pc non riconosce i programmi che installo
<TaLaDo> gionnysssss, e da dove installi i programmi e come?
<gionnysssss> moun sotware center
<jester-> gionnysssss: c'è di serie il blutotto
<gionnysssss> si con la versione precedente di kubuntu lo utilizzavo spesso
<TaLaDo> uhm
<gionnysssss> ho fatto l'avanzamento e ora nisba
<TaLaDo> gionnysssss, avanzamento a cosa?
<gionnysssss> di versione di kubuntu
<TaLaDo> che versione
<gionnysssss> alla 12.4
<gionnysssss> se non sbaglio
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> gionnysssss: kde?
<gionnysssss> si
<jester-> bluedevil è installato?
<gionnysssss> l'ho installato ma non lo trovo da nessuna parte
<gionnysssss> non so perche
<gionnysssss> ho installato pure blueman
<jester-> spiega <gionnysssss> il pc non riconosce i programmi che installo
<cristian_c> lol
<gionnysssss> passo passo: avanzamento di versione, scomparsi i programmi per gestione blue tooth, installazione di tali programmi
<gionnysssss> il problema è che li installo ma lo li trovo
<TaLaDo> gionnysssss, ti ripeto la domanda: come li installi?
<gionnysssss> vado su moun cerco bluetooth, scelgo il programma, (nel caso bluedavil), clicco su installa, clicco su applica, chioudo moun, e di solito li trovavo nel menu dei programmi
<jester-> gionnysssss: scrivi bluedevil nella ricerca del menu applicazioni
<gionnysssss> non mi da niente
<gionnysssss> ne con blue
<gionnysssss> ne con bluetooth
<TaLaDo> sicuro di averlo installato?
<jester-> gionnysssss: però se la periferica non è ciucca si carica da silo
<jester-> solo
<jester-> gionnysssss: dpkg -l |grep bluedevil
<gionnysssss> mi dice che deve iniziare con alfanumerico
<TaLaDo> che poi appare subito l'icona del bt  senza installare nulla
<jester-> <gionnysssss> mi dice che deve iniziare con alfanumerico  ???
<TaLaDo> gionnysssss, in alto vicino all'icona della rete non c'è l'icona del bt?
<gionnysssss> ho scritto il comando e mi risp quello
<gionnysssss> ho provato ad aprirlo con terminale
<gionnysssss> senza non apriva niente
<gionnysssss> nessuna icona bt
<jester-> gionnysssss: dpkg -l |grep bluedevil  ??
<jester-> gionnysssss: non si apre, collegando il bluotooth si attiva
<gionnysssss> cioe collegando il bluetooth? ho il dispositivo integrato
<jester-> gionnysssss: dpkg -l |grep bluedevil   cosa risponde
<TaLaDo> e 3
<gionnysssss> se eseguo come comando niente
<jester-> se vai per i cazzi tuoi fai ma meno di chiedere supporto
<jester-> gionnysssss: sudo apt-get install bluedevil
<gionnysssss> ok sta leggendo le informazioni
<TaLaDo> ?
<gionnysssss> sta configurando
<jester-> gionnysssss: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> come cass hai avanato
<jester-> avanzato*
<gionnysssss> ho fatto l'avanzamento automatico
<gionnysssss> ok col secondo comando ha finito
<jester-> gionnysssss: dpkg -l |grep bluedevil
<gionnysssss> dpkg-query: errore: package name in specifier '|grep' is illegal: deve iniziare con un carattere alfanumerico
<gionnysssss> questa è la risposta
<jester-> gionnysssss: hai scritto bene o prendi in giro
<gionnysssss> copia e incolla
<jester-> gionnysssss: ma che sistema hai che non riconosce la bash
<TaLaDo> jester-, hai scritto male tu: dimenticato uno spazio
<jester-> TaLaDo: no va anche cosi prova
<TaLaDo> vero!
<cristian_c> ahia
<TaLaDo> (imparato cosa nuova)
<gionnysssss> non è possibile fare una diagnostica?
<jester-> gionnysssss: di cosa
<gionnysssss> del sistema
<gionnysssss> visto che questi comandi non funziano
<jester-> gionnysssss: fa vedere nel pastebin cosa fa sudo-apt-get update
<jester-> gionnysssss: m che diagnosi vuoi fare. è evidente che c'è sminchiamento importante
<jester-> !paste | gionnysssss
<ubot-it> gionnysssss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gionnysssss> sudo-apt-get: comando non trovato
<TaLaDo> -.-
<OverMe> sudo apt-get update
<jester-> gionnysssss: sudo apt-get update
<gionnysssss> ok ora faccio il paste
<gionnysssss> lo incollo qua il link del paste?
<jester-> certo
<TaLaDo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gionnysssss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607299/
<jester-> che ci fanno i repo natty
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> gionnysssss: non hai avanzato automatico o li avrebbe disattivati
<jester-> !sourceslist | fai un souerces.list nuovo
<ubot-it> fai un souerces.list nuovo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<gionnysssss> guarda non sono un tecnico non saprei nemmeno da dove iniziare a fare un avanzamento manuale ho clicato sull icona in basso che mi suggeriva l'avanzamento
<jester-> gionnysssss: o invece di ubuntu hai un tarocco tipo mint o versione majorana
<gionnysssss> io ho scaricato kubuntu sal sito ufficiale
<jester-> gionnysssss: ma se dici di aver avanzato
<jester-> uvanamento auto lo fa in net
<jester-> avanzamento
<gionnysssss> stavo rispondendo alla supposizione che non fosse originale
<gionnysssss> la prima versione l'ho scaricata dal sito poi solo avanzamenti
<reddos_> ciao ho installato lubuntu 12.04  spesso si apre una finestra Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema ma non riesco a capire dove trovare il problema grazie
<reddos_> o come individuare la fonte del problema
<goamon> ciao.. chi mi consiglia un buon calendario da installare su kde?
<jester-> gionnysssss: c'è da presumere che sei passato da natty diretto a quantal?
<cristian_c> reddospuò capitare
<cristian_c> reddos_, può capitare
<jester-> reddos_: sarà un programma buggato, fai segnalare il bug
<gionnysssss> scusa l ignoranza ma per me è arabo
<jester-> gionnysssss: che versione avevi prima di avanzare
<jester-> 11.04?
<gionnysssss> la 11.4
<gionnysssss> penso di si non ricordo bene
<reddos_> ho fatto listallazione da cd
<jester-> gionnysssss: lsb_release -r
<gionnysssss> ora è 12.4
<TaLaDo> gionnysssss, ma l'hai dato il comando oppure lo dici tu così?
<gionnysssss> Release:        12.04
<TaLaDo> a ecco
<gionnysssss> scusa era per fare prima a scrivere
<TaLaDo> :)
<jester-> gionnysssss: è impossible che anzamento automatico passi da 11.04 (natty) a 12.04
<cristian_c> TaLaDo, ieri mibofra diceva che è uscito un nuovo tool per installare e aggiornare i driver intel
<cristian_c> ops, canale sbagliato
<jester-> gionnysssss: passa a 11.12
<jester-> gionnysssss: non si sono balle
<gionnysssss> cioè dovrei tornare in dietro?
<jester-> gionnysssss: a sto punto va reinstallato
<gionnysssss> cioè formattare e reinstallare?+
<jester-> gionnysssss: saltare un rilascio causa problemi che stai vedendo, se hai dati da preservare reinstalli in manuale e non fai formattare
<gionnysssss> poco tempo fà ho acceso dopo un lungo periodo di inattività e ha fatto un avanzamento dopo poche settimane mi ha consigliato un altro avanzamento
<cristian_c> gionnysssss, io faccio sempre installazione da cd
<cristian_c> gionnysssss, mai avanzato
<cristian_c> e vivo felice
<jester-> gionnysssss: se hai problemi fa il cd, boot e prova unbuntu, vieni quei e ti aiuatiamo
<jester-> gionnysssss: non so cosa hai fatto ma avanzando automatico di sicuro non fa lavori del genere
<gionnysssss> quindi dovrei scaricare il file fare un cd e reinstallare ?
<jester-> !installazine | gionnysssss
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazine'
<jester-> !installazione | gionnysssss
<ubot-it> gionnysssss: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gionnysssss> ma con ubuntu o posso installare kubuntu?
<jester-> !quantal
<ubot-it> Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<jester-> pigli kaubuntu
<gionnysssss> ok dai ora devo staccare, domani leggo bene la guida poi se ho problemi torno qua
<gionnysssss> per ora grazie dell assistenza
<Daigoro> Ciao a tutti , c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Daigoro
<ubot-it> Daigoro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Daigoro> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi ?
<Daigoro> mi spiego ho sincronizzato il mio iphone con il programma rhithmbox e temo di aver cancellato tutti i file musicali? c'è la possibilità di recuperarli?
<cristian_c> Daigoro, cancellati dall'aifono
<cristian_c> ?
<Daigoro> cristian : si
<Daigoro> cristian_c : sull'iphone risulta esserci ma non funge
<cristian_c> Daigoro, quindi li vedi nell'aifono
<cristian_c> ma non riesci a riprodurli?
<Daigoro> cristian_c esatto
<cristian_c> Daigoro, allora non li hai persi
<cristian_c> Daigoro, sono nella memoria interna?
<cristian_c> Daigoro, o su una scheda dedicata?
<Daigoro> cristian_c : memoria quale?
<cristian_c> Daigoro, dell'iphone
<Daigoro> cristian_c : controllo
<Daigoro> cristian_c : purtroppo si
<Daigoro> cristian_c : pensavo che mi facesse un backup su hard disck o che potessi recuperare con un programma
<cristian_c> Daigoro, spiegati meglio
<Daigoro> cristian_c : al momento della sincronizzazione con itunes mi faceva un backup . con rhitmhous pensavo facesse la stessa cosa.
<akis24> Daigoro : iphone viene visto come una normale periferica di archiviazione di massa, ed oltre ad aprire i files musicali con Rythmbox è possibile navigare nelle cartelle e prelevare la musica dall'iPod/iPhone.
<akis24> quindi se li vedi ancora ...
<Daigoro> cristian_c : li vedo ma in modo virtuale perchè quando vado nella cartella itune i file non ci sono
<akis24> e se provi a risincronizzare con itune ?
<cristian_c> Daigoro, in 'modo virtuale'?
<Daigoro> cristian_c : in modo virtuale nel snso che aprendo l'app. musica su ipone vedo tutta la musica ma fisicamente nelle cartelle utilizzanso ifile non ci sono
<cristian_c> Daigoro, e da ubuntu?
<ugone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fufibirba> ubuntu 12.10 mi da un errore interno usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> fufibirba, hai aggiunto ppa o installato qualche driver?
<fufibirba> cristian_c  cos'è ppa?  ho solo aggiornato dalla versione 12.04 alla 12.10 non ho fatto altro
<cristian_c> fufibirba, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebin | fufibirba
<ubot-it> fufibirba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Daigoro> cristan_c : ma sto usando ubuntu
<cristian_c> Daigoro, appunto
<cristian_c> Daigoro, mi interessa sapere cosa vede ubuntu
<Daigoro> cristan_c : ubuntu non vede niente
<cristian_c> Daigoro, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> Daigoro, su pastebin
<Daigoro> cristian_c : in  terminal?
<cristian_c> Daigoro, nel terminale
<Daigoro> ok
<Daigoro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5607560/
<cristian_c> Daigoro, l'aifono è collegato?
<Daigoro> no
<Daigoro> collgo?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> lol
<Daigoro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5607568/
<Daigoro> con iphone collegato
<cristian_c> Daigoro, posta anche: lsusb && lsusb -t
<Daigoro> ok
<Daigoro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5607585/
<Daigoro> cristian_c, devo lasciarti ho degli impegni. ti ringrazio per l'aiuto. appena posso mi ricollego e mi fai sapere se hai escogitato qualcosa. grazie
<Daigoro> alla prossima
<laura___> ki  mi  aiuta????
<laura___> tutti a prnazo?
<laura___> sigh
<Disgrazieto> Ciao laura___ posso provarci io. Che cosa vuoi sapere? :)
<laura_____> posso  chiedere  aiuto???
<Disgrazieto> laura___ si si.
<laura_____> mi  daresti  una  mano
<Disgrazieto> Si.
<laura_____> dunque  devo  istallare  il corrispettivo  di  java  aggiornato
<Disgrazieto> laura___: vuoi aggiornare OpenJDK?
<laura_____> su  window  era  java
<Disgrazieto> laura___: su Ubuntu c'è OpenJDK che è la versione open di Java. Tu quale versione hai ora?
<laura_____> non  aggiornata  mi  chiede  di  aggiornarla
<Disgrazieto> Che edizione di Ubuntu usi?
<laura_____> 11
<laura_____> ma   la  sto  usando  solo  da  poke  ore   e sono  un  po  spersa
<laura_____> poso aggiornarla  senza  essere  amma stratore?
<goamon> ciao
<goamon> cristian c
<Disgrazieto> laura___: ma la 11.04 o 11.10? Comunque entrambi sono versioni vecchiotte ora c'è la 12.04 che è una LTS. Comunque, dovresti inserire un ppa in modo che te lo aggiorni automaticamente. Magari il ppa dello stesso produttore...
<laura_____> non  so   cos a  sia
<laura_____> una   voltta scaricato  giava  per  linux   non  posso  istallarlo?
<Disgrazieto> laura___: per vedere cosa è un ppa, come si aggiunge e come si rimuove: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/adding-repos.html. Comunque, se vuoi un consiglio, vai sul sito di Ubuntu e scaricati direttamente la 12.04 che è quella più aggiornata.
<laura_____> non  posso  è  dell'ufficio
<laura_____> ma  alcuni siti  richiedono  jav a ggiornato
<laura_____> il corrispetivo  di  java   sarebbe  Open jdk?
<laura_____> non  lo  trovo nel  sistema
<Disgrazieto> laura___: si, vai nel software center e controlla che versione hai.
<laura_____> non  esiste   open jdk
<laura_____> non  sono  capace    lo  utilizzo  da  1  ora
<laura_____> trovato  opnen  jdk  6
<Disgrazieto> laura___: vai in Ubuntu Software Center e trova OpenJDK 7. Vedi se ti appare.
<laura_____> non  appare
<laura_____> come  faccio  a s caricare  l'aggiornamento?
<Disgrazieto> laura___: di solito la nuova versione la trovi nello stesso Ubuntu Software Center. La nuova dovrebbe essere OpenJDK 7. Controlla di nuovo per sicurezza, se non c'è, devi inserire un ppa in modo che te lo aggiorni. Però prima cosa di tutto dovresti leggere cosa è un ppa...
<laura_____> stessa  cosa  per  adobe 9  e  ultim a versione  fire  fox
<laura_____> aa  sto  fresca
<laura_____> dov e le  trovo  ste  spiegazioni?
<Disgrazieto> laura___: il link che ti ho scritto prima. Nello stesso sito troverai altra documentazione, leggila un pochino se vuoi un consiglio...
<DarioRoma> cerco mibofra
<lollo1391> ciao a tutti, avevo la versione di ubuntu desktop 12.04 LTS. tempo fa accendendo il pc ho trovato la frase error: hd0 out of disk, accompagnata da un rumore strano. ho fatto un test della memoria e tutto era ok. spegnendo e riaccendendo il pc il rumore scompariva mano a mano e riuscivo ad accedere al sistema. il mio errore e statto accontentarmi di questo e ogni volta spegnere e riaccendere fino a quando non funzionava bene.
<lollo1391> adesso nn riesco piu ad accedere al sistema
<lollo1391> ho letto da qualche parte che la soluzione e quella di formattare ubuntu
<lollo1391> adesso ho solo una penna usb con me, sto scaricando una versione di ubuntu e accederci dal boot manager dal mio pc forse per riinstallarlo, e la soluzione giusta?
<OverMe> dipende qual'è l'errore
<lollo1391> hd0 out of disk
<Zenigata> ragazzi non riesco a installare silverlight... ho provato a seguire questa guida ma niente http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Moonlight non vorrei che questa guida fosse oramai vecchia
<DarioRoma> OverMe mi serve il tuo aiuto
<OverMe> lollo1391, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<lollo1391> 12.04 LTSmi sembra
<lollo1391> 32 bit
<OverMe> lollo1391, avvia la live e torna qui dalla live e vediamo di fare qualche controllo
<lollo1391> scaricata in agosto scorso
<lollo1391> che intendi per live? sono un niubbo completo
<OverMe> lollo1391, scarichi la iso di ubuntu e la masterizzi o metti su pennina usb e la fai partire al boot, quando finisce il boot, prima di installare torni qui
<Nicola_> OverMe ti ricordi di me? ero il ragazzo di ieri ad avere il problemi con il wifi
<lollo1391> ok
<OverMe> Nicola_, mi ricordo
<Nicola_> alla fine non sono riuscito a risolvere niente
<Nicola_> ho formattato e reinstallato ubutnu
<Nicola_> ma ho 297 aggiornamenti da fare
<Nicola_> se li faccio il wifi non va più
<lollo1391> per farla partire basta che scarico la iso sulla pennetta no?
<Nicola_> volevo chiederti se analizziamo il sistema adesso e dopo che ho fatto gli aggiornamenti riusciamo a capire la causa?
<lollo1391> OverMe  il mio boot dice could not find kernel image: linux
<lollo1391> poi cé il comando boot:
<matti-007> ciao
<OverMe> Nicola_, lsmod && dpkg -l | grep -i bcm
<DarioRoma_> salve
<DarioRoma_> chi ne sa di UEFI??
<DarioRoma_> a chi posso chiedere per una chiacchierata sull'UEFI?
<matti-007> che vuoi sapere?
<DarioRoma_> devo acquistare un  nuovo pc, quindi vorrei sapere come devo comportarmi e a cosa fare attenzione per l'uefi visto che ho letto che dà molti problemi
<matti-007> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<OverMe> lollo1391, adesso sei da windows?
<matti-007> se compri uno di quei computer vai tranqullo
<lollo1391> sii
<lollo1391> ma con il mio pc affianco
<lollo1391> che non funziona
<matti-007> se no cmq ora non ci sono più tanti problemi
<OverMe> lollo1391, scarica la iso di ubuntu e per metterla su pennina usb e fare l'avvio segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<lollo1391> cioe sto su internet con un altro pc
<Nicola_> over me scusami
<Nicola_> esegui subito mi ero un attimo assentato
<matti-007> DarioRoma lol
<DarioRoma_> matti-007 non credo che il mio negoziante abbia uno di quelli
<matti-007> perchè?
<Nicola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607847/
<Nicola_> Over me ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607847/
<DarioRoma_> matti-007 perchè non è che ha tutto... ha alcuni pc che trova a buon prezzo..
<OverMe> Nicola_, dammi anche un: lspci -k
<matti-007> On tutto sarranno 300 come fai a saperlo?
<DarioRoma_> matti-007 vorrei sapere come comportarmi però per il fatto UEFI.. se compro uno di questi pc con UEFI e secure boot disattivabile potrò mettere ubuntu in dualboot al 100%?? o è possibile che vi siano comunque problemi?
<DarioRoma_> matti-007 molti di quei pc sono vecchi..
<Nicola_> OverMe ecco quahttp://paste.ubuntu.com/5607850/
<matti-007> se è ubuntu certified vai tranqullo però windows protrebbe avere dei problemi con il grub cmq
<matti-007> ilkernel 3.5+ risolve il bug sul secure boot
<OverMe> Nicola_, ok fai gli aggiornamenti e riavvia, se poi non funziona rimediamo
<DarioRoma_> matti-007 lui ha molti pc in offerta con windows 8 e uefi ma non sono ubuntu certified, anche se comunque l'hardware è supportato.. come posso fare a sapere prima di acquistarlo se potrò avere dei problemi con uefi?
<Nicola_> okok adesso li faccio partire
<matti-007> come fa a sapere se è ubuntu certefied?
<DarioRoma_> matti-007 perchè me lo vende con procio intel e grafica integrata intel
<vinci98> DarioRoma_,  ma non puoi chiedere a lui?
<matti-007> non credo che possa metterti a instllare ubuntu su un pc non tuo quindi per sapere se hai proiblemi l'unica è vedere su google se qualcuno li ha già avuti
<DarioRoma_> vinci98 e infatti io ho chiesto a lui però lui, per darmi sicurezza che non avrei avuto problemi, me li ha cercati senza uefi, ma purtroppo senza uefi non siamo riusciti a trovare granchè.. quindi rimane solo la prenderli con uefi.. ma qui come faccio ad andare sul sicuro?
<matti-007> ma tu eri quelllo di ieri sera?
<vinci98> cerchi quel modello che vuoi : nome modello problemi ubuntu e vedi che ti spunta...
<DarioRoma_> ma comunque se io prendo un notebook con processore intel e grafica integrata intel e magari anche la scheda wifi usata da altri pc che supportano ubuntu dovrei stare tranquillo che è ssupportato o no'
<DarioRoma_> matti-007 si sono quello di ieri sera , perchè?
<matti-007> con intel non hai problemi
<matti-007> così notavo che dicevi le stesse cose niente di che...
<DarioRoma_> quindi se prendo procio intel e grafica integrata intel l'hardware èp sicuramente supportato'
<DarioRoma_> ?
<matti-007> al 85% si
<DarioRoma_> matti-007 si perchè purtroppo il pc mi serve per lavorare, ma non so come cavolo fare per ricomprarlo.. non è che posso permettermi di compare un pc sbagliatop e poi buttarrlo e ricomprarne un altro
<DarioRoma_> comunque il linea di massima è sconsigliabile acquistare un pc con uefi?=
<vinci98> DarioRoma_,  ci mancherebbe
<vinci98> che lo buttassi
<matti-007> per essere sicuro al 99% cerca se qaulcuno ha giuà avuto problemi con quel pc
<vinci98> DarioRoma_, dai :D alla fine tutto andrà bene (o male) ma comunque andrà ... andrà
<DarioRoma_> vabbè mo cerco di vedere un pò io, anche se non è facile perchè i pc in questione sono nuovi e non c'è molto su gooogle
<matti-007> lo so però come dicevo prima non lo puoi provare ad installare
<DarioRoma_> vinci98 se compro un pc e poi non posso metterci ubuntu dopo aver speso 500 euro qualche bestemmia mi scapperebbe pure
<matti-007> ti capisco
<vinci98> solo?
<DarioRoma_> ahhahaha
<DarioRoma_> voi come cavolo avete fatto?
<vinci98> io non ho uefi :P
<DarioRoma_> ah
<matti-007> anche io stavo pensando di cambiarlo adesso ne ho uno del 2009
<DarioRoma_> io del 2012
<vinci98> ma dovrei prenderlo un fisso!
<DarioRoma_> ha quasi un anno
<vinci98> matti-007, che mi copi?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<DarioRoma_> però l'ho preso con lo schermo lucido questo, e non riesco a lavorarci e devo ricomprarlo perchè mi serve lo schermo opaco
<matti-007> a
<matti-007> ciao
<DarioRoma_> ho provato a lavorarci così un annetto ma non ce la faccio.. non si legge niente quando ci sono le finestre alzate
<DarioRoma_> voi vi trovate meglio con schermo lucido o opaco=
<DarioRoma_> ?
<OverMe> !chat | DarioRoma_
<ubot-it> DarioRoma_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<convi> Buonasera Ragazzi. Vorrei un piccolo aiuto: devo rimuove completamente wineda
<vinci98> ? ti ricordo che siamo su #ubunu-it
<convi> wine
<OverMe> convi, rimuovi i pacchetti e la dir nascosta in home
<convi> come faccio con i pacchetti? attraverso il terminale?
<vinci98> convi basta USC
<vinci98> ma ok anche di terminale :D
<convi> qualè il procedimento con il quale lo rimuovo "completamente2?
<OverMe> convi, da terminale: dpkg -l | grep wine
<OverMe> !paste | convi
<ubot-it> convi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<convi> OverMe procedo subito
<convi> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607905/
<OverMe> convi, iniziamo con: sudo apt-get purge wine wine-gecko1.4 wine1.4 wine1.4-common wine1.4-i386 winetricks
<convi> OverMe ok :)
<convi> OverMe fatto! e Adesso?
<convi> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607917/
<Nicola_> OverMe aggiornamenti fatti, il wifi funziona, adesso riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<Nicola_> ok?
<Guest36878> Ciao a tutti! Scrivo qui perchè non so dove chiedere aiuto (a meno che voi non mi dite in che sez del forum debba scrivere)
<OverMe> Nicola_, ok
<OverMe> convi, sudo rm -R .wine/
<Guest36878> qualcuno mi puo aiutare qui o chiedo sul forum? (non so dove scrivere)
<OverMe> intanto chiesi, chi sa ti aiuta (se c'entra con ubuntu)
<OverMe> *chiedi
<convi> OverMe Lho fatto ma non ha fattonulle
<convi> nulla
<OverMe> convi, è normale
<OverMe> convi, sudo updatedb && locate wine
<Guest36878> Si allora tempo fa ho installato ubuntu 12.04 ma adesso non mi serve e lo voglio eliminare e ripristinare il pc alle impostazioni di fabbrica soltanto che quando lo accendo non c'è più l'opzione per il ripristino (prima mi chiedeva di premere f3 per il ripristino ma adesso non lo trovo perchè carica il GRUB)
<convi> OverMe fatto anche il secondo passaggio
<OverMe> convi, niente output?
<convi> Cioe? Scusa l ignoranza :)
<OverMe> convi, hai dato il comando sudo updatedb && locate wine   ?
<OverMe> ti ha detto qualcosa?
<convi> OverMe Mi è spuntato il "rigo" per mettere un altro comando per intenderci. Metto su pastebin?
<OverMe> fai vedere
<lollo1391> over me
<lollo1391> eccomi sono sul mio pc ora
<lollo1391> ho fatto come dicevi ma non ho riinstallato ubuntu, [ soltanto in prova
<OverMe> lollo1391, apri il terminale
<convi> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607942/
<lollo1391> si
<OverMe> lollo1391, sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> !paste | lollo1391
<ubot-it> lollo1391: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> convi, non mi apre il paste, un attimo
<lollo1391> ma a che serve tutto questo_ non vorrei perdere i imiei dati
<Nicola_> OverMe eccomi, il wifi non funziona piu dopo il riavvio per gli aggiornamenti
<convi> OverMe tranquillo prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi
<Guest36878> Qualcuno mi può aiutare? leggete il mio post piu sopra :(
<vinci98> Guest36878, prova a premere prima del grub anche se non appare la schermata ... se vuoi andare nel bios intendo
<OverMe> convi, svuota il cestino intanto
<OverMe> convi, poi ridai il comando
<lollo1391> ecco qua
<lollo1391> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607960/
<Guest36878> Allora prima del grub spunta il logo MSI con il comando per il BIOS ma da li non faccio nulla... (non ho ne il cd di XP ne quello di ubuntu) prima di avere ubuntu dopo la schermata per aprire il bios mi spuntava "Premi F3 per il ripristino alle impostazioni di fabbrica" adesso per colpa del GRUB non spunta! (STUPIDO UBUNTU ( non uccidetemi xD ) )
<OverMe> lollo1391, no controllimao e basta
<Nicola_> OverMe ci sei?
<convi> OverMe fatto
<OverMe> Nicola_, sì un attimo eh
<convi> OverMe quale comando?
<OverMe> lollo1391, sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<Nicola_> scusami non avevi segni di vita
<OverMe> convi, sudo updatedb && locate wine
<vinci98> Guest36878,  metti il disco di xp ... ora cerco sul wiki
<OverMe> Nicola_, lsmod && dpkg -l | grep bcm
<convi> OverMe fatto :D
<Nicola_> OverMe ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607967/
<Guest36878> vinci98 Ho trovato una guida per ripristinare l' MBR e bootare XP in automatico ma io voglio essere sicuro che ripristinando l' MBR , possa poi premere F3 per ripristinare il pc LA COSA PIU IMPORTANTE
<OverMe> convi, metti nel paste
<vinci98> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1226&Itemid=191
<lollo1391> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1 fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011) Error reading block 60325888 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read).  Ignore error<y>?
<convi> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607970/
<OverMe> Nicola_, sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<OverMe> lollo1391, c'è il filesystem un po' a donnine, digli y
<vinci98> Guest36878,  http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1226&Itemid=191
<lollo1391> anche force rewrite_
<Guest36878> si la sto leggendo adesso
<lollo1391> ??
<vinci98> Guest36878,  prima ancora fai un bel backup
<Guest36878> Ho gia fattoil Backup di tutti i miei dati il problema è che questo PC lo uso per il gaming... Non vorrei rimanere senza PC per mesi...
<lollo1391> Superblock has an invalid journal (inode 8). Clear<y>?
<OverMe> lollo1391, eh qua sorge il problema della perdita di dati
<OverMe> alcune parti sono illeggibili / danneggiate
<convi> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607970/
<lollo1391> ho gi' detto si a rewrite
<OverMe> se vuoi tentare il ripristino digli semrpe y
<lollo1391> ma sicuro sia l-unica soluzione? se dal boot gli dico di installare ubuntu perderei in ogni caso tutti i dati precedenti_
<vinci98> OverMe, la s non piace nenche a me :P
<lollo1391> ?
<OverMe> convi, il programma e le impostazioni non ci sono più
<Nicola_> OverMe ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607985/
<OverMe> lollo1391, non è detto che tu perda qualcosa, dipende da quale settore del dico si parla, e anche reinstallandoci sopra sarebbe lo stesso
<lollo1391> ok
<lollo1391> continuo
<convi> OverMe quindi abbiamo finito^
<convi> ?
<lollo1391> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes Journal inode is not in use, but contains data.  Clear<y>?
<OverMe> convi, forse t'è rimasta qualche icona in giro, controlla
<Guest36878> vinci98 Sei sicuro che dopo aver modificato MBR e eliminato la partizione io possa ripristinare il pc alle impostazioni di fabbrica prima dell'avvio?
<convi> OverMe basta che scrivo wine nelle Dash?
<vinci98> Guest36878,  non capisco cosa si intende per impostazioni di fabrica ma dovresti  riuscire ...quindi si
<Guest36878> Praticamente prima di avere ubuntu mi spuntava questa opzione... Serve per portare il pc come appena comprato (quindi senza bisogno di installare di nuovo XP)
<lollo1391> Free blocks count wrong for group #1841 (0, counted=32768). Fix<y>?  over me sempre si_
<lollo1391> ?
<vinci98> se segui qui:http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1226&Itemid=191 non devi reinsallare xp
<OverMe> lollo1391, sempre
<vinci98> Guest36878,  fai il terzo caso
<OverMe> Nicola_, sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers-generic && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Guest36878> vinci98 disinstallare ubuntu usando ubuntu?
<vinci98> volevo dire il secondo
<lollo1391> over me http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608008/
<convi> OverMe io non trovo nessuna cartella. Non mi resta che ringraziarti, molto gentile da parte tua. Grazie!!
<OverMe> convi, di nulla
<convi> Ciao Ragazzi
<Fede> Ciao
<lollo1391> ciao
<OverMe> lollo1391, ridai un altra volta il comando
<Fede> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con un problema audio?
<lollo1391> qual era_
<lollo1391> ?
<OverMe> sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<vinci98> Guest36878, mi sono ricordato che non hai cd ... quindi fai il quarto che è il più semplice
<Holden> !qualcuno | Fede
<ubot-it> Fede: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Fede> ok
<Fede> ho installato virtual midi keyboard ma non emetteva suono , ho seguito le istruzioni sul sito dedicato e ho installato anche zynnaddsubfx
<Fede> ma non funziona neanche quello , ho provato con jack ma mi dice che nil sistema non può avviare jack
<vinci98> fede guarda in alto a destra se l'audio è attivo :P
<lollo1391> OverMe    http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608025/
<Fede> si certo ho provato a far funzionare anche il mixer alsa via terminale ma niente
<Nicola_> OverMe ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608028/
<Fede> altri programmi funzionano topo hydrogen
<OverMe> lollo1391, adesso fai un ripristino del grub con questa guida
<OverMe> !grub | lollo1391
<ubot-it> lollo1391: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<OverMe> Nicola_, sudo modprobe wl
<Nicola_> OverMe non ha fatto nulla
<Nicola_> nicola@nicola-dv6-linux:~$ sudo modprobe wl [sudo] password for nicola:  nicola@nicola-dv6-linux:~$
<OverMe> Nicola_, ok, ifaconfig -a && iwconfig && sudo iwlist scan
<OverMe> azz
<OverMe> Nicola_, ok, ifconfig -a && iwconfig && sudo iwlist scan
<OverMe> meglio
<Nicola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608038/
<Nicola_> OverMe
<OverMe> Nicola_, dovrebbe funzionare
<Nicola_> ok dici di provare?
<Nicola_> stacco l'ethernet e riavvio?
<OverMe> sì
<Nicola_> ok ti faccio sapere
<lollo1391> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608040   OverMe puoi gettare un occhio se sto andando bene_
<lollo1391> ?
<Fede> va beh , ok grazie lo stesso
<OverMe> lollo1391, bene, adesso dai: grub-install /dev/sda
<Fede> ciao a tutti
<lollo1391> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda Installation finished. No error reported. root@ubuntu:/#
<OverMe> lollo1391, update-grub
<Nicola__> OverMe FUNZIONAAAAA sei un genio! ti ringrazio :D
<OverMe> Nicola__, :) bene
<lollo1391> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608052/
<Nicola__> :) a cosa era legato il problema? avevo aperto una discussione sul sito
<Nicola__> forum
<Nicola__> in modo da aiutare anche gli altri
<OverMe> Nicola__, mancavano alcuni pacchetti per compilare il modulo per il nuovo kernel
<OverMe> Nicola__, mancavano build-essential dkms linux-headers-generic
<OverMe> (dkms c'era già)
<OverMe> Nicola__, in definitiva è bastato questo comando: sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers-generic && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<lollo1391> OverMe?
<OverMe> lollo1391, sì dormivo. allora adesso scrivi exit
<OverMe> poi riavvia e vediamo se parte
<lollo1391> riavvio senza fare niente? cioe senza andare sul boot?
<Nicola__> Okok grazie mille OverMe! ti ringrazio ancora! :D
<OverMe> Nicola__, :)
<OverMe> lollo1391, riavvia facendo partire l'installazione vecchia
<lollo1391> quindi senza fare niente
<OverMe> sì
<lollo1391> senza andare nel boot per l-installazione nuova
<lollo1391> ok
<Guest36878> vinci98 quindi riscrivo l'MBR con EasyBCD riavvio il pc e mi parte xp e dopo elimino la partizione di ubuntu da gestione dischi o da un gestore di partizioni?
<lollo1391> spero di non doverti riscrivere dal windows
<lollo1391> a dp
<lollo1391> OverMe niente da fare, solita frase error hd0 out of disk, in una schermata viola, con tanto di press any key e pc che non risponde pi\
<Guest18543> scusate, qualcuno può dirmi se posso usare ubuntu come sistema operativo su un pc vergine che nn ha sopra windows?
<OverMe> Guest18543, certo
<OverMe> lollo1391, che dati hai sopra da recuperare?
<lollo1391> in che senso
<lollo1391> abbastanza importanti ma non molti
<Guest18543> ottimo, ho perso il cd di windows, mi si è sputtanato l'hard disck, e nn ho il cd di windows da reinstalalre
<OverMe> lollo1391, ha detto che hai dati che non vuoi perdere
<Guest18543> nn voglio spendere 100 euro per windows
<Guest18543> disk*
<lollo1391> piu che altro foto
<OverMe> lollo1391, se vuoi puoi provare a installare ubuntu sopra come volevi fare prima, stando però attento a non formattare
<lollo1391> ok
<lollo1391> c-era anche un-altra opzione
<lollo1391> mi sembra
<OverMe> oppure ti fai prima un salvataggio della roba importante e poi pialli tutto
<lollo1391> che era quella di installare dalla memoria vecchia dell- hard disk
<lollo1391> si l-unico problema e come accedo alla mia roba
<OverMe> lollo1391, avvii da live come hai fatto prima e da li vedi tutta la roba sull'hard disk
<OverMe> attacchi un hdd esterno o un altro hdd interno o una pennina usb
<OverMe> e ci salvi la roba
<lollo1391_> OverMe l-unica cosa e che non so usare il live
<lollo1391_> se potessi darmi qualche indicazione
<lollo1391_> le cartelle dove ho la roba le troverei facilmente
<lollo1391_> ehi
<Guest36878> lollo stai installando ubuntu insieme ad XP=
<Guest36878> ?*
<lollo1391_> nono
<lollo1391_> su questo pc ho solo ubuntu
<lollo1391_> che non riesco piu ad aprire
<lollo1391_> sto usando la prova, adesso vorrei reinstallarlo ma non vorrei perdere i dati sul vecchio ubuntu
<Guest36878> Io ho installato ubuntu e mi da problemi... stasera provo a riscrivere l'mbr e togliere la partizione di ubuntu
<OverMe> lollo1391_, qual'è il problema nell'usare la live?
<lollo1391_> il problema e che non la so usare
<lollo1391_> se vuoi prvare a suggerirmi i comandi
<lollo1391_> senno provo direttamente a installare...
<OverMe> ma puoi fare tutto "graficamente"
<lollo1391_> ma dalla versione in prova? qui non c e niente
<lollo1391_> ho appena trovato tutto
<lollo1391_> perfetto metto i file piu essenziali nella pennetta, l-unica risorsa che ho al momento
<lollo1391_> e poi provo solo l installazione
<lollo1391_> ma non formatto
<akis24> sera
<daniele> Ciao a tutti, ogni volta che faccio l'accesso ad ubuntu 12.10 mi chiede di consentire l'accesso all'account google. C'è un modo per farlo fare automaticamente ad ogni avvio ?
<akis24> daniele : credo tu possa farlo da impostazioni di sistema > account online
<jagger75> ciao tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jagger75> appena arrivato :)
<jagger75> se possibile cercavo un aiutino :(
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Disgrazieto> Ciao jagger75. Che tipo di aiuto? :)
<jagger75> a ok allora mi servirebbe aiuto per la configurazione si amule adunanza ieri sera andava benissimo ora non fa nemmeno piu le ricerche
<jagger75> non so cosa sia successo
<jagger75> premetto che l'ho istallato da 2 giorni senza modificare nulla e funzionava da stamattina non da segni di vita pero si connette tutto kadu e server
<akis24> jagger75 : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4185043
<jagger75> ok grazie per il link ;) è sempre bello far parti di questa comunità ora me lo studio meglio ;) grazie ancora
<akis24> prg
<Guest36878> Ciao a tutti un utente mi ha consigliato questa guida per disinstallare ubuntu (visto che devo ripristinare alle impostazioni di fabbrica il pc e non mi spunta l'opzione) http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1226&Itemid=191 Ho il cd di xp ma il codice è stato usato... cambia qualcosa?
<daniele> akis24,  così faccio, però ad ogni accesso mi chiede di farlo :(
<akis24> Guest36878 : qui si da' supporto solo ufficiale non sulle guide di altri .. http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4242526
<OverMe> e direi anche che questo non è un problema di ubuntu
<Guest36878> si invece perchè installando ubuntu non posso ripristinare il pc e poi io ho detto che nn posso installare tramite cd xk il codice è stato usato
<akis24> daniele : per caso hai impostato accesso automatico ?
<daniele> akis24, no no
<michael93> ciao a tutti
<Guest36878> Io ho sempre il problema delle partizioni.. una volta tolto ubuntu le devo eliminare con un programma di partizioni o lo faccio da gestiode dischi di xp?
<Guest36878> gestione*
<michael93> Mi trovo su Kubuntu 12.10: ho installato mediante i repository ufficiali i driver (sudo apt-get install linux-source fglrx fglrx-amdcccle) della mia scheda video (Sapphire Radeon HD 7950). Tutto è andato a buon fine, tuttavia ho notato che i sensori di temperatura (sia lm-sensors, psensor che xsensors) non rilevano più la temperatura della scheda video. Qualche idea in merito?
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> daniele : http://imagebin.org/249995 vedi se è impostato cosi ...
<akis24> clicca sul link che ho postato
<daniele> akis24, Adesso è impostato cosi, ma ad ogni avvio di ubuntu l'interruttore è su off e manualmente devo metterlo su on.
<daftpunkers> o
<daftpunkers> devo scrivere qui?
<moise_> salve a tutti
<moise_> ho trovato uno script che mi permette di switchare tra le schede grafice ma quando lo eseguo e seleziono quella dedicata mi rimane lo schermo nero con la scritta  "vgaswitcheroo client 1 refused switch"
<moise_> qualche aiuto? qui lo script : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608618/
<mibofra> moise_, hai una nvidia ed una intel integrata?
<moise_> ati radeon
<moise_> e intel
<mibofra> moise_, il catalys control center dovrebbe permettertelo di fare
<moise_> ad un mio amico che ha un altro pc hp ha sempre una intel e una ati (diverse dalle mie) glielo permette di fare
<moise_> e non da problemi?
<mibofra> no
<moise_> ora provo
<moise_> :D
<moise_> grazie ti faccio sapere !
<mibofra> prego ;)
<Minicicciolo4789> Scusate io ho un problema con K3B: anche avendo installato i programmi aggiuntivi non me li riconosce Che devo fare?
<Minicicciolo4789> ?
<Power> Problema k3b Qualcuno che sia esperto in questo campo?
<neramarea> 'sera. nessun programma vede la mia webcam (cheese, kamerka)... qualcuno mi aiuta?
<neramarea> (le videochat funziano, skype idem...)
<moise_> eccomi
<moise_> ma come faccio a sapere che scheda sto usando
<moise_> il ccc però mi dice che devo riavviare per poter fare lo switch della scheda ...
<carlo> ciao a tutti, ho una stampande epson c66 e ubuntu 12.04. Da ieri non funziona più. Cioè stmpa due righe e poi si blocca. Che succede?
<iron1968> ciao a tutti
<iron1968> ho bisogno di un aiuto per il mio notebook
<iron1968> non mi funziona la trackpoint
<carlo> funziona ancora la chat?
<iron1968> il sistema la riconosce ma quando la muovo in qualsiasi direzione il puntatore si muove solo in orizzontale
<iron1968> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<iron1968> adesso devo uscire
<iron1968> se qualcuno ha suggerimenti puo' mandarmi una mail a: iron68@email.it. grazie
<mibofra> carlo, che driver usa la stampante?
<mibofra> iron1968, strano
<mibofra> iron1968, prova ad aggiornare il server x
<giacomo> buon sera
<carlo> è una epson c66, si è installata appena l'ho messa
<iron1968> adesso devo uscire... torno piu' tardi ed eventualmente provo a rientrare nel canale.
<iron1968> grazie comunque per le risposte.
<mibofra> carlo, vedi se su openprinting.org/printers trovi un driver
<rusfus> salve a tutti
<rusfus> ho un piccolo problema con un netbook, praticamente non riesco a far funzionare la scheda wireless, nonostante il sistema la riconosce
<rusfus> qualcuno che mi possa dare una mano pls!!
<jester-> rusfus: che scheda é
<jester-> rusfus: lspci | grep -i network
<rusfus> jester mo ti do i report :9
<rusfus> jester 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
<rusfus> al prox uso pastebin
<jester-> rusfus: sei connesso a internet col pc in questione?
<rusfus>  jester si (non riesco a farla funzionare, e tutto il pomeriggio che smoccolo)
<rusfus> jester sono connesso tramite lan
<jester-> rusfus: eh par farla funzare devi essere connesso
<rusfus> jester se stacco la lan non riesco a collegarmi tramite la wireless
<jester-> rusfus: adesso sei connesso a internet o no
<rusfus> si tramite il cavo lan
<rusfus> jester se stacco il cavo, non ce versi di collegarmi
<rusfus> jester ( su sto pc ho installato xubuntu)
<jester-> rusfus: copia incolla nel terminale una riga per volta
<jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609042/
<jester-> rusfus: naturalmente escluso (potrebbe dirti che è già installato)
<rusfus> jester il b43 se e il driver l'ho gia' installato precedentemente, cmq seguo le tue istruzioni
<jester-> rusfus: non va installato nulla solo devi fare quei comandi
<jester-> rusfus: sperando che installando un driver che non serve non si sia sminchiato qualcosa
<jester-> il b3 è nel kernel da anni serve solo il firmware che stai mettendo
<rusfus> jester fatto tutto, il penultimo comando mi dice che il modulo b43 non esiste
<rusfus> gli altri tutto ok
<rusfus> jester??
<OverMe> rusfus, fai vedere dmesg | tail -n 50
<rusfus> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609072/
<OverMe> rusfus, iwconfig && sudo iwlist scan
<rusfus> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609078/
<OverMe> rusfus, sembra funzionare, prova a collegarti col wifi
<OverMe> sperando che "mucca carolina" sia la tua rete
<rusfus> OverMe si, mucca carolina e la mia rete, mo provo a ristaccare per l'ennesima volta il cavo e vediamo cosa succede
<rusfus> vado
<rusfus_> OverMe - jester ho risolto, grazie mille. mentre stavo staccando il cavo lan mi so accorto che la lucina si era accesa. ora e tutto ok. grazie mille :)
<OverMe> bien
<rusfus_> OverMe o jester, praticamente cosa era successo??
<OverMe> mancava il firmware
<jester-> OverMe: gli ho messo nel paste la pappardella
<OverMe> jester-, visto
<rusfus_> ok. grz, almeno la prossima volta so cosa andare a cercare
<rusfus_> notte gente. e grazie ancora :)
<Zaga> sera a tutti ho un problema con gwibber, è sempre in blank pur essendo riuscito a fare il log in su FB
<saved> salve
<saved> chiedo aiuto
<saved> c,è qualcuno?
<saved> con cui possa parlare
<saved> o credo d'aver risolto
<saved> !
<iron1968> ciao a tutti
<iron1968> ho un problema sul mio pc portatile relativo alla trackpoint
<iron1968> il sistema in fase di installazione ha riconosciuto la presenza ma quando provo ad utilizzarla muovendola in qualsiasi direzione il puntatore si sposta solo in orizzontale
<Bane_> sera
<iron1968> il so e' ubuntu dalla versione 11.10 fino all'aggiornamento a 12.04. il pc e' un toshiba satellite pro sp6100.
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-13
<derty> ciao
<derty> chi mi puo aiutare?
<derty> come?
<derty> riesci a leggermi?
<derty> m8
<derty> chanServ
<krabador> derty, che è successo?
<derty> o ciao
<derty> ho scaricato ubuntu 12.10.4
<derty> server
<derty> e miritrovo con il file immagine
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> scusami, dove hai preso il file immagine?
<derty> ubuntu.it
<derty> tramite torrent
<krabador> 12.10.4 non esiste
<krabador> 12.04.2 ?
<derty> infatti ho errato
<krabador> ok, qual è il problema?
<derty> affermativo
<derty> a download completo
<derty> mi risulta solo questo file immagine
<krabador> il file iso
<derty> si
<krabador> bene, qual'è il problema, non riesci a masterizzarlo?
<derty> si
<krabador> puoi installarlo su penna usb, o su cd
<derty> lo si puo fare?
<krabador> il cd, sicuramente funziona praticamente ovunque, la penna usb puo' dare problemi, in base al bios della macchina in cui si vuole far girare
<krabador> il file iso serve a quello
<derty> basta copiarlo sulla penna?
<krabador> no
<krabador> da quale sistema sei connesso adesso?
<derty> 12.10
<krabador> allora puoi usare l'usb creator dentro la 12.10
<derty> è un applicaione giusto?
<krabador> certo
<krabador> da quanto tempo usi la 12.10?
<derty> da poco
<krabador> hai la barra a sinistra?
<derty> in realte ubuntu lo uso da due giorni
<derty> server ha le caratteristiche che richiedo
<krabador> ma dimmi, hai la barra a sinistra con le applicazioni?
<derty> sì
<krabador> allora in alto a sinistra clicca sul simbolo di ubuntu , e digita usb, dovrebbe apparirti, tra le applicazioni
<krabador> qualcosa come "creatore dischi d'avvio"
<derty> si
<krabador> trovato?
<derty> s'
<derty> sì
<krabador> bene, se lo apri, potrai selezionare il file immagine
<krabador> e la penna usb
<krabador> che puo' anche non essere formattata, se ha spazio sufficiente
<derty> una volta installato su una macchina avrò sempre bisogno di essa per lavorare?
<krabador> se la penna ti serve solo per installare il sistema operativo nel pc, al posto del cd, ti consiglio si usare l'opzione , in fondo, "eliminati in fase di arresto..."
<krabador> no
<derty> perdonami per le stupide domande
<krabador> tu lo metti sulla penna, fai partire il pc da li, avrai una schermata in cui ti verrà chiesto di installare ubuntu, selezioni, quella, installi il sistema sul pc, e basta
<krabador> dove devi installarlo?
<derty> avrai capito  che sono un dilettante informatico
<krabador> dove devi installarlo?
<derty> su un pc?
<krabador> portatile/fisso?
<derty> portatile
<krabador> scusami, a che ti serve la server edition su un notebook?
<derty> ho letto che ha una buona sicurezza
<krabador> in ambito desktop, la sicurezza è praticamente la stessa
<derty> cambiando vari pc
<derty> ho piu possibilita di incasinare tutto
<krabador> in ogni caso, "creatore dischi d'avvio" selezioni, nella sezione superiore il file iso, nella sezione inferiore la penna usb, selezioni in fondo l'opzione  "eliminati in fase d'arresto..." e clicchi "crea disco di avvio"
<derty> gia sta procedendo
<krabador> accendi il pc e selezioni la penna usb come prima periferica di boot
<derty> ;)
<derty> ubuntu è davvero semplice
<krabador> al menu' d'avvio selezioni "installa" e inizi la procedura guidata di installazione
<derty> dovrò fare delle donazioni
<krabador> hanno lavorato molto per rendere la procedura di installazione molto abbordabile
<derty> merita supporto
<krabador> hai il diritto di fare quello che vuoi, ma se non devi veramente configurare un piccolo server domestico, è preferibile installare la versione desktop
<derty> farò vari tentativi
<derty> sei stato\a gentilissimo krabador
<krabador> di niente, in bocca al lupo
<derty> crepi...buonanotte
<CaprettaD> ciao gente
<CaprettaD> sto usando XFCE e cerco il codice da usare come scorciatoia per visualizzare il desktop con il comando super+d
<akis24> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<vlt> Buongiorno.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giulia> ciao :)
<Guest44215> ciao, posso chiedere una informazione sull'installazione di ubuntu?
<OverMe> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giulia> vai Guest44215
<Guest44215> ok grazie
<Guest44215> ho un unico disco fisso con 2 partizioni, installando kubuntu ne avrei una terza. Il dubbio è: le altre 2 si formattano o i dati rimangono?
<giulia> le altre 2 si formattano
<OverMe> per niente
<OverMe> dipende da come fai le partizioni
<OverMe> puoi restringere una delle due e lasciare posto per ubuntu senza perdere niente
<Guest44215> quella nuova nascerebbe ridimensionando una delle due
<giulia> OverMe, quando ho istallato kubuntu, le due partizioni di Ubuntu si sono formattate
<OverMe> giulia, si vede che non hai fatto attenzione
<giulia> OverMe, hai probabilmente ragione
<Guest44215> se la partizione di kubuntu nasce ridimensionando una delle 2 preesistenti, che succede?
<giulia> avevo fatto cos= ma non sono una grande esperta di partizioni
<OverMe> Guest44215, nulla, che dovrebbe succedere?
<OverMe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<giulia> OverMe, grazie per questa informazione, mi insegnerà qualcosa ç=
<giulia> :=
<giulia> :)
<OverMe> :)
<giulia> (sono passata dalla tastiera canadese a quella italiana)
<giulia> (perciò mescolo un po' le due)
<Guest44215> non so, neppure quella ridimensionata si formatta?
<OverMe> Guest44215, no
<Guest44215> ok, molto bene, spero tanto che sia così :)
<Guest44215> grazie!
<jester-> Guest44215: ci sono comunque buone probabilità di perder dati pacioccando con le partizioni
<kOoLiNuS> buongiorno a tutti
<cico> salve, ho un netbook asus con Ubuntu 12.04. Non mi trovo con rhytmbox per getsire ipod e iphone. E' possibile installare windows in dual boot? Ho 2gb di ram! Premetto che ho scarse conoscenze di ubuntu e non solo!
<enzotib> è possibole
<enzotib> e non dipende dalla ram, ma dallo spazio su disco e dalla situazione attuale delle partizioni
<jester-> cico: se hai un po di ram fai prima a installare winz in virtualbox
<jester-> !vbox | cico
<ubot-it> cico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<remix_tj> @config supybot.plugins.Bantracker.enabled true
<ubot-it> Operazione effettuata con successo.
<gaten> Salve
<gaten> Volevo chiedere una info, c'è qualcuno che è disponibile
<gaten> ?
<GOMINOR> Ciao ragazzi.Se avvio il PC con Ubuntu 12.04 ad un cero punto mi esce una finestrella con un punto esclamativo.Nella finestrella c'è scritto: The sistem is running in low-graphics mode  Your screen,graphics card , and input device settings could not be detected correctly.You will need to configure yourself.  Faccio OK e poi seleziono il ripristino automatico.Mi esce una finestrella che mi chiede se voglio ripristinare con le impo
<GOMINOR> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<GOMINOR> ?
<glpiana> GOMINOR, si legge fino a "Mi esce una finestrella che mi chiede se voglio ripristinare con le imp"
<GOMINOR> Ciao ragazzi.Se avvio il PC con Ubuntu 12.04 ad un cero punto mi esce una finestrella con un punto esclamativo.Nella finestrella c'è scritto: The sistem is running in low-graphics mode  Your screen,graphics card , and input device settings could not be detected correctly.You will need to configure yourself.  Faccio OK e poi seleziono il ripristino automatico.Mi esce una finestrella che mi chiede se voglio ripristinare con le impo
<matti-007> aspetta una attimo!
<GOMINOR> Faccio OK e poi seleziono il ripristino automatico.Mi esce una finestrella che mi chiede se voglio ripristinare con le impostazioni di default oppure con le impostazioni di un precedente backup. Qualunque delle due possibilità selezioni premndo ok mi esce sempre la stessa finestrella. Cosa faccio? Ho il computer in dual boot e Windows và correttamente.  Grazie in anticipo per il supporto.
<glpiana> GOMINOR, e fin che riscrivi tutta la frase si arriverà sempre e solo a "Mi esce una finestrella che mi chiede se voglio ripristinare con le imp"
<glpiana> ok, letto
<matti-007> modello pc?
<GOMINOR> guarda non losò
<GOMINOR> non lo sò
<matti-007> marca scheda video?
<GOMINOR> allora
<matti-007> lo vedi in impostazioni di sistema dettagli
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<GOMINOR> ASUS EAH4350 SILENT
<GOMINOR> adesso sono con xp
<matti-007> dovresti postare uname -r
<GOMINOR> ah ok
<Fede_> biongiorno , ho un problema nel far suonare i programmi midi di ubuntu , forse la mia scheda audio non è supportata da alsa , qualcuno sa se c'è un modo per farla funzionare?
<matti-007> senti l'audio?
<enzotib> Fede_, cosa usi per sentire i midi?
<enzotib> non tutti i player li supportano
<GOMINOR> quindi matti prima apro un terminale e posto uname -r
<enzotib> dato che a rigore non sono file audio
<matti-007> si
<Fede_> volevo usare il un sintetizzatore zynnaddsubfx
<Fede_> hydrogen funziona ma i sintetizzatori no
<matti-007> poi dai anche jockey-gtk e vedi se hai driver disponibili
<Fede_> anche audacity funziona bene
<matti-007> posta anche sudo lspci
<enzotib> Fede_, cioè funzionano con file midi?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<Fede_> hydrogen dovrebbe usare il midi , l'audio funziona bene riesco a registrare , ma i programmi tipo sintetizzatori non suonano
<Fede_> comunque il sengale c'è riesco a vedere che produce qualcosa , ma non nel mixer "pulse"
<enzotib> Fede_, non ci siamo capiti, se hai un file di tipo MIDI, riesci a riprodurlo con qualcosa, oppure no?
<Fede_> mmm non ci ho mai provato
<Fede_> sono più interessato a un sintetizzatore , i sequencer midi non mi interessano
<enzotib> vabbè, ciao
<Fede_> dici di provare?
<Fede_> ok
<Fede_> grazie lo stesso
<Fede_> l'assurdo è che su windows funzionano
<Fede_> hahahah
<Fede_> ma non mi va di tenere il computer diviso in due
<Fede_> mi piacerebbe usare esclusivamente ubuntu
<Fede_> va beh mi comprerò una pianola
<Fede_> ciao a tutti buona giornata
<matti-007> gooooooooooooomiiiiiiiiiiiiinoooooooooooooorrrrrrrrr?????????
<enzotib> pensi che ti senta così?
<matti-007> non era apparso il messaggio che era uascita
<matti-007> ora si
<enzotib> matti-007, ma se metti il nick normale, il client irc può essere impostato per dargli un avviso, ma se lo storpi in gggooooooooooommmmmiiiiiiinnnnoooooorrrrrr
<enzotib> sta sicuro che se non sta davanti alla finestra, non si accorge di niente
<Gominor> Matti ci sei?
<matti-007> SI
<Gominor> Senti devo andare in modalità ripristino?
<matti-007> se non ti parte nemmeno in bassa qualità si
<Gominor> Per digitare quel comando?
<matti-007> ps vedi qua: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=422539 ma aspetta a dare i comandi che è del 2010
<Gominor> Allora dove vado per dare il comando?
<matti-007> si pero posta anche:
<matti-007> lspci
<Gominor> Sono in modalità ripristino
<Gominor> Dove vado?
<matti-007> apri un terminale
<matti-007> ?
<Gominor> Come?
<matti-007> prova con ctrl+alt+t
<matti-007> oppure devi isare la modalità root
<matti-007> e aprire una shel di root
<matti-007> oppure con ctrl+alt+f1
<Gominor> Sono in modalità root
<Gominor> Cosa faccio?
<matti-007> posta:
<matti-007> lspci
<Gominor> Adesso é a tutto schermo
<matti-007> posta lspci | grep  VGA
<matti-007> ?
<Gominor> Come devo scrivere?
<matti-007> in che senso?
<Gominor> Cosa scrivo?
<matti-007> lspci | grep  VGA
<matti-007> Gominor
<matti-007> ?
<Gominor> Si
<matti-007> perchè non posti il comando?
<Gominor> È lungo tuto il testo
<Gominor> Tutto
<matti-007> ma ha dato lspci ho lspci | grep  VGA
<Gominor> Cosa posso fare?
<matti-007> ma ha dato lspci o lspci | grep  VGA
<matti-007> ?
<Gominor> Ho dato tutti e due
<glpiana> Gominor, lspci | grep VGA    ti da una sola riga di output
<Gominor> Allora
<Gominor> Un attimo
<fufibirba> come si elimina la cronologia internet dal terminale?
<matti-007> c'è un file di firefox da cancellare ma contien anche i segnalibri mis a
<enzotib> fufibirba, perché da terminale? se posso chiedere
<fufibirba> perchè se vado in internet poi su cronologia ed elimino , mi restano sempre tracce di siti visitati
<Gominor> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller : Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [adeon HD 4350]
<matti-007> ok
<matti-007> se dai jockey-gtk  che succede
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<glpiana> Gominor, avevi provato ad installare i driver proprietari della ati?
<Gominor> Mi dá tanti errori
<enzotib> fufibirba, come la cancelli la cronologia?
<matti-007> Dai: nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<utopia> buongiorno mi è sparito il grub, cosi ho provato il procedimento  di recupero andando il live ma non mi accettava sudo fdisk-l cosi dopo un paio di riavvii con varie versioni di ubuntu mi è comparso camaleont che mi riconosce il sistema xp e leopard ma ubuntu non compare .... secondo voi c è modo di recuperarlo ? o almeno ritrovare i file? premetto che è tanto tempo che non mi applico in queste cose. graxie anticipatamente
<glpiana> matti-007, controlla i comandi che proponi per cortesia
<Gominor> Guarda forse no peró fino a poco tempo fá funzionava
<matti-007> galpiana perchè?
<glpiana> Gominor, ora il pc ce l'hai davanti a portata di mano?
<enzotib> galpiana, lol!
<matti-007> ciao
<Gominor> Si
<glpiana> matti-007, due motivi: 1) per editare file di sistema ci vuole sudo davanti al comando, 2) il file, se presente, è /etc/X11/xorg.conf con la x minuscola
<glpiana> Gominor, e hai l'interfaccia grafica attiva anche se di scarso livello o sei in linea di comando?
<Gominor> Sono in linea di comando in modalità provvisoria
<matti-007> guarda che dice di essere in una shell root e poi dovevo solo vedere se
<matti-007> il file aveva errori o era vuoto
<glpiana> matti-007, il file aveva comunque percorso sbagliato
<glpiana> Gominor, se scrivi exit e premi invio dovresti trovarti di fronte a un menu
<Gominor> Non mi parte neanche in modalità low graphic
<Gominor> Si
<glpiana> Gominor, una di quelle voci permette il controllo dei pacchetti con dpkg. diimmi se la vedi
<Gominor> Si
<glpiana> Gominor, selezionala e premi invio. poi racconta se fa qualcosa
<Gominor> Ha completato il processo
<glpiana> Gominor, oki, è tornato al menu?
<Gominor> Si
<Gominor> Si
<glpiana> Gominor, la prima voce permette di proseguire il normale caricamneto, selezionala  e premi invio
<nestx32> ciao ho un problema
<Gominor> Mi dá sempre quella schermata
<glpiana> Gominor, premi ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> Gominor, dovrebbe passare in console, confermamelo
<nestx32> non riesco a fare partire l'installer o live da cd di lubuntu
<Gominor> Si penso di si anche se non só cos'é la console
<glpiana> Gominor, c'è scritto: login:    ?
<Gominor> Si
<glpiana> nestx32, nel senso che non si avvia il cd?
<glpiana> Gominor, scrivi il tuo nome utente e premi invio. poi la password, anche se non la visualizzi, e premi invio
<nestx32> il cd si avvia e arriva fino al menu di scegliere se avviare l'installer o provarlo (dopo la scelta della lingua)
<glpiana> nestx32, e poi che fa?
<Gominor> Ok
<glpiana> Gominor, ora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep fglrx            e dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<nestx32> sia dando l'ok su installa che su prova vedi la schermata azzurra con lubuntu che carica, poi cambia il colore di sfondo in nero e il caricamento che prima era in azurro in giallo -_-
<utopia> glpiana puoi aiutarmi?
<nestx32> e si blocca dopo che avere visto delle righe di comandi( come quelle che vedi quando premi il pulsante fine mentre carica ubuntu )
<glpiana> nestx32, fai sta prova. selezioni la lingua e poi premi F6. quindi selezioni nomodeset tra le opzioni, premendo spazio o invio. quindi premi esc, infine scegli di provare lubuntu
<glpiana> utopia, spiacente ma di mac non so nulla
<utopia> non è mac
<Gominor> Mi dice errore opzione sconosciuta poi mi dice alcuni comandi e poi dice Le opzioni indicate con (asterisco) producono un output prolisso ecc...
<glpiana> utopia, allora diciamo che non so cosa sia camaleont, e magari neanche leopard che credevo un nome di macosx
<glpiana> Gominor, controlla come hai scritto il comando: dopo il trattino c'è una L minuscola, dopo la elle c'è un pipe
<utopia> camaleont è una specie di grub diverso da quello di ubuntu
<Gominor> Riposta il comando
<glpiana> Gominor, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<enzotib> utopia, e come mai hai questo camaleont?
<Gominor>  Ma tra la l e il | ci sono due spazi?
<utopia> non lo so: è spuntato fuori tentando di andare in live con vari cd di versioni di ubuntu
<enzotib> utopia, ubuntu non usa camaleont, quindi viene da qualche altra parte
<glpiana> Gominor, uno spazio tra la elle e il |
<utopia> ora vedo xp e leopard ma il sistema ubuntu non si vede...vorrei tanto poterlo rivedere avendo dati importanti
<nestx32> utopia hai un mac con installato windows ??
<utopia> già non so come sia potuto accadere
<utopia> è un pc
<nestx32> e mac come c'è l'hai messo??
<nestx32> hackintosh??
<utopia> lo misi tanto tempo fa e ora non ricordo ma non lo mai usato visto che si rallentava parecchio
<Gominor> Non mi dice niente
<aLexX_> Ciao a tutti (:
<nestx32> riesci ad avviare ubuntu in modalita live
<utopia> si
<utopia> ma quando scrivo sudo fdisk-l non mi da nullla
<aLexX_> Avrei un problemino con la scheda di rete. Ho un Compaq Presario F500, ma non capisco perchè da lspci vedo la scheda, ma non riesco a farla funzionare. Come mai??
<glpiana> aLexX_, scheda di rete ethernet o wifi?
<GOMINOR> Cosa faccio ?
<glpiana> GOMINOR, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<GOMINOR> Gloriana
<aLexX_> wifi, la Eternet funziona, difatti sono connesso tramite quella (:
<GOMINOR> Ok adesso scrivo
<nestx32> ubuntu è gia installato (x utopia) o devi ancora caricarlo sull'hard disk
<glpiana> aLexX_, scrivi in un terminale: lspci   e copia qui la riga relativa alla scheda
<aLexX_> Ah, aspettate... Credo di avere sbagliato... Non ho ubuntu, ma xubuntu...
<utopia> ubuntu era stato installato anni va ver 10 ma è sparito il grub
<aLexX_> Cambia molto?
<glpiana> aLexX_, è indifferente
<utopia> va=fa
<aLexX_> Ottimo (:
<aLexX_> Dovrebbe essere questa: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<GOMINOR> Sempre nella console?
<glpiana> !broadcom | aLexX_
<ubot-it> aLexX_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<glpiana> GOMINOR, sì
<GOMINOR> Mi dá errore
<aLexX_> E' che con la versione 10.10 di ubuntu non avevo problemi... Però, dato che era un po pesantuccia ho pensato di installare una nuova versione più leggera, ed ho ripiegato su xubuntu, perchè mi piaceva di più l'estetica rispetto a lubuntu :P Però ora ho questo problema...
<glpiana> GOMINOR, oki, ovviamente non puoi copiarlo. se puoi fargli una foto, bene, se no, quantomeno dammiq ualche indicazione al riguardo
<glpiana> aLexX_, quel problema si risolve con la guida che ti ho indicato
<GOMINOR> Non mi riconosce il comando
<aLexX_> Ah, si, scusami, non avevo visto... Grazie (: Gentilissimo
<GOMINOR> In quel senso mi dá errore
<GOMINOR> glpina secondo te é grave?
<glpiana> GOMINOR, controlla bene cosa scrivi: prima di configure ci sono due trattini, prima della a ce n'è uno solo e il -a è staccato da configure
<utopia> x chi mi sta seguendo: sto tornando in live nella speranza di essere aiutato per recuperare ubuntu e i miei dati
<glpiana> utopia, quando sei in live dillo
<GOMINOR> Puoi riscrivere il comando
<GOMINOR> ?
<utopia> sono in live sul terminale
<glpiana> GOMINOR, dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> utopia, cominciamo da sudo fdisk -l
<utopia> ok
<glpiana> utopia, esce qualcosa?
<GOMINOR> Io scrivo correttamena ma non mi riconosce il comando?
<glpiana> GOMINOR, ti da errore o non da nulla?
<glpiana> GOMINOR, se non da nulla è normale
<GOMINOR> Mi dice di non riconoscere il comando
<utopia> si escono due risultati di device boot
<glpiana> dpkg è staccato da --configure
<GOMINOR> Anche se lo scrivo correttamente
<glpiana> !paste | utopia
<ubot-it> utopia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> GOMINOR, dpkg spazio --configure con due trattini spazio -a con un solo trattino
<aLexX_> glpiana, Una domanda al volo, ma dove posso trovare una lista completa dei comandi per linux da console e le loro funzioni? So che questa non è la sezione adatta, però visto che sono qui.. Ne approfitto
<GOMINOR> L'operazione necessità dei privilegi di super-utente
<GOMINOR> Mi dice
<glpiana> aLexX_, beh, comandi ce ne sono parecchi. ma puoi cominciare a consultare la sezione del wiki riguardante i comandi base
<glpiana> !wiki | aLexX_
<ubot-it> aLexX_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<glpiana> GOMINOR, scrivi il comando preceduto da sudo
<GOMINOR> Non dá niente
<aLexX_> Grazie...! (: Posso chiedere anche un altro piccolissimo favore?Quale canale posso visitare più spesso per curiosità riguardante questo sistema?
<glpiana> GOMINOR, oki, ora scrivi: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf                  e dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<glpiana> aLexX_, non so risponderti
<utopia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610836/
<glpiana> utopia_, oki, linux a quanto pare è su sdb1
<aLexX_> D'accordo (: Grazie di tutto comunque :P
<glpiana> utopia_, segui la guida del ripristino di grub, e quando arrivi al punto in cui devi installare grub, indica come device: /dev/sda
<GOMINOR> File o directory non esistente
<utopia_> provo grazie
<glpiana> GOMINOR, ok, il pc è collegato alla rete?
<GOMINOR> Si
<glpiana> GOMINOR, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<GOMINOR> Ok fatto
<glpiana> GOMINOR, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<utopia_> glpiana il secondo punto del ripristino è cosi?:  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<glpiana> utopia_, tu modificalo da sda1 a sdb1
<utopia_> cioè come?
<aLexX_> glpiana, avrei un altro piccolo problema... Non riesco a trovare il gestore di driver )=
<glpiana> utopia_, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<utopia_> ok thx
<glpiana> aLexX_, prova da temrinale con: gksu jockey-gtk
<aLexX_> Pare nulla... .-.
<aLexX_> Ah no, ecco!
<aLexX_> Era in Software Sources
<aLexX_> Riavvio la macchina (: Se non torno vuol dire che è andata tutto liscio come l'olio! Ciao e grazie di tutto ^^
<GOMINOR> Ok fatto
<glpiana> aLexX_, frena
<glpiana> aLexX_, che comando hai dato per installare grub?
<glpiana> GOMINOR, oki, scrivi: sudo reboot           per riavviare e vediamo che fa
<GOMINOR> Sempre stessa schermata
<glpiana> GOMINOR, mi elenchi le opzioni che ti da?
<GOMINOR> Run in low graphics mode d'oro just one session Reconfigure graphics Troubleshoot the error exit to console login
<utopia_> glpiana nel punto 4 ho scritto sudo chroot /mnt e ora mi trovo il prompt con root adesso cosa scrivo?
<glpiana> GOMINOR, scegli la prima
<glpiana> utopia_, continua con la guida e quando devi  dare grub install ricordati di usare /dev/sdb
<GOMINOR_> Cosa faccio?
<alexx_> Ottimo, niente.
<alexx_> continua a darmi la spia rossa.
<utopia_> ok
<utopia_> thx
<glpiana> alexx_, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsmod            e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | alexx_
<ubot-it> alexx_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<GOMINOR_> Cosa faccio?
<glpiana> GOMINOR_, hai selezionato la prima voce ome ti ho detto?
<GOMINOR_> Mi dice Stand by one minute whiskey the display restarts...  Faccio Ok?
<glpiana> GOMINOR_, sì, e poi aspettiamo
<alexx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610878/
<glpiana> alexx_, ha un tasto la scheda wifi?
<GOMINOR_> C'é una schermata nera con delle scritte bianche
<alexx_> Si, ho tentanto anche di staccarla ed riattaccarla, sia da tasto che da hw
<glpiana> GOMINOR_, sì aspettiamo ancora un attimo. se non si schioda vediamo
<glpiana> alexx_, staccarla e riattaccarla col pc acceso?
<glpiana> O.o
<alexx_> No, ovviamente
<glpiana> ah ok :)
<alexx_> Non sono così idiota insomma xD
<glpiana> alexx_, premi il tasto una volta e poi nel temrinale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | alexx_
<ubot-it> alexx_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<GOMINOR_> Ancora niente
<alexx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610892/
<glpiana> alexx_, sudo rmmod wl
<glpiana> alexx_, poi sudo modprobe wl
<glpiana> alexx_, poi ancora dmesg | tail
<utopia_> glpiana ho finito, riavvio?
<glpiana> GOMINOR_, niente... che versione di ubuntu hai?
<GOMINOR_> Non si schioda
<glpiana> utopia_, dimmi che comando hai dato al grub install
<utopia_> stupidamente ho messo sda poi dopo ho messo sdb
<GOMINOR_> Ubuntu 6.1
<glpiana> utopia_, no spe, che forse mi sono incasinato io
<glpiana> utopia_, la cosa giusta da fare era sda
<glpiana> GOMINOR_, 6.1?
<alexx_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610898/
<GOMINOR_> Si
<glpiana> GOMINOR_, 6.1???????????
<GOMINOR_> Si
<glpiana> GOMINOR_, GOMINOR_ ha 7 anni, non è supportata da una vita
<GOMINOR_> Ahaahahhaahahhahahahaahahahahahhaahahahaha
<glpiana> GOMINOR_, -.-
<utopia_> rifaccio?
<GOMINOR_> Scherzerò
<utopia_> o riavvio?
<GOMINOR_> Scherzetto
<glpiana> utopia_, hai già fatto tutti gli umount?
<GOMINOR_> Ubuntu 4.o
<utopia_> si
<GOMINOR_> Ubi tu 12.04 LTS
<GOMINOR_> Ubi tu
<GOMINOR_> Ubuntu
<glpiana> utopia_, ripeti tutti i mount e fai grub installa su /dev/sda
<utopia_> ok
<alexx_> glpiana, torno subito. Altrimenti mi si brucia il sugo, e non mangio. Cosa molto periocolosa per il mio stato emozionale. Potrei passare dal tentar di agiustare questo pc, al tentar di distruggerlo se non mangiassi. A dopo!
<glpiana> GOMINOR_, dai di nuovo ctrl+alt+f1 rifai il  login testuale e dai il comando: dpkg -l | grep fgl
<glpiana> alexx_, io ora scappo
<alexx_> ah, allora rimango ;) Spento
<alexx_> Comunque, ecco l'uot http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610898/
<glpiana> alexx_, non gli piace quel driver. il gestor edie driver ti indicava solo il driver STA o anche il broadcom?
<alexx_> Teoricamente, da guida, dovrebbe darli entrambi.
<glpiana> alexx_, oki, ma a te?
<GOMINOR_> Non fá niente
<alexx_> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver for use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-, BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-based hardware.
<GOMINOR_> Glpiana
<alexx_> Io ho Broadcom's BCM4311
<alexx_> Io ho Broadcom BCM4311*
<glpiana> GOMINOR_, non so dirti. e devo staccare.
<glpiana> alexx_, sì ma te ne da solo uno o di più?
<alexx_> Controllo
<alexx_> Uhm... Dal gestore dice 'Brodcom corporation: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<glpiana> ok, nulla di fatto. ora devo proprio andare
<utopia> fatto provo a riavviare?
<alexx_> utopia, glpiana è andato
<alexx_> Doveva scappare...
<utopia> noooo
<alexx_> Eh... Io sono con la scheda di rete che non va...
<alexx_> Ed ho fame. Molta.
<utopia> allora grazie ora provo a vedere..
<alexx_> Ma che problema avevi, scusa?
<utopia> grub
<utopia> a dopo....
<alexx_> Ciao ^^
<utopia> ciao ragazzi
<alexx_> C'è qualcuno che mi saprebbe aiutare riguardo una scheda di rete non funzionante?
<alexx_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<alexx_> C'è qualcuno che mi saprebbe aiutare riguardo una scheda di rete non funzionante?
<alexx_> Ok, eccomi
<mapreri> alexx_: (ps, mi sono appena connesso, io sono entrato in chan alle 16.28.13, te alle 16.30.38, quindi hai avuto parecchio culo :) )
<alexx_> ahahah Qui? O di là?
<mapreri> !chi | alexx_
<ubot-it> alexx_: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<mapreri> (altrimenti non mi arriva la notifica)
<mapreri> alexx_: di là
<alexx_> mapreri: D'accordo (:
<alexx_> mapreri: comunque, Prima ero con glpiana a tentar di risolvere il problema, senza successo.
<mapreri> alexx_: glpiana non è riuscito?? :| beh, non so quanto riesco a fare in più io....
<alexx_> mapreri, No, doveva scappare...
<mapreri> alexx_: va bene, dimmi il problema, e quello che avete fatto
<alexx_> mapreri: Allora. Ho un laptop Compaq: Presario F500, l'altra sera, per sbaglio, diciamo che ho formattato il disco principale invece della penna. Così oggi ho reinstallato kubuntu 12.04, invece della vecchia versione di ubuntu che possedevo, la 10.10
<mapreri> (ah, alexx_ se ogni tanto mi vedi che non rispondo, aspetta un attimo o pingami, che sto comunque facendo anche altro)
<mapreri> ok
<alexx_> mapreri: Così, dopo avela installata, collego il cavo per agiornamenti, non eseguo quello della versione, perchè ho letto che la 12.10 è un po più pesante di questa, perciò agiorno solo i device. Ma il wifi non va. Ho tentato di seguire anche una guida su come installare i driver della mia scheda di rete (Brodcom BCM 4311)
<alexx_> Ma... Nulla!
<mapreri> alexx_: ma su maverick andava?
<alexx_> mapreri: Maverick sarebbe?
<akis24> sera
<mapreri> alexx_: 10.10, è il nome
<alexx_> Ah, sisi... con ubuntu 10.10 non avevo problemi
<alexx_> mapreri: Ah, sisi... con ubuntu 10.10 non avevo problemi
<alexx_> mapreri: Figurati.. Gestivo siti senza problemi
<mapreri> alexx_: hai guardato in driver proprietari se c'è qualcosa?
<alexx_> (mapreri: Per la cronaca, in -chat mi correggo, c'è in corso il racconto di una ragazza posseduta. E devo dire che mi stà prendendo xD)
<mapreri> su precise mi sembra sia una finestra separata, quindi cerca "driver" nella dash
<cristian_c> alexx_, lol
<alexx_> mapreri: Uhm... Aspetta... Un programmino per controllare che device ho?
<mapreri> alexx_: che intendi?
<mapreri> (comunque ora sei connessa a internet in qualche modo, vero?
<mapreri> )
<alexx_> mapreri: Non so che scheda ho di preciso xD E' un laptop...
<alexx_> Connesso
<mapreri> alexx_: guarda con `lshw -c network`, magari metti tutto su paste.ubuntu.com
<mapreri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexx_> mapreri: Si, con l'eternet
<mapreri> alexx_: ho visto qualche cosa comunque
<mapreri> HP Compaq Presaio V6000, 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01). Ubuntu 10.04 worked fine, but clean install of Ubuntu 11.10 (3.0.0-12-generic i686) offered the Broadcom STA driver, which showed wifi disabled. Following Ahmet Pir's notes, I disabled Broadcom STA in the proprietary drivers, installed b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer, with reboot, and it works!
<alexx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611057/
<mapreri> (↑ quello dal wiki, quuesto da askubuntu → ) http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working alexx_
<mapreri> alexx_: è giusto, 4311
<mapreri> alla fine dicono entrambi la stessa cosa.
<mapreri> alexx_: guarda, ti riscrivo che devi scrivere al terminale. se vuoi sapere che fa ogni riga, dimmelo
<mapreri> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<mapreri> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<alexx_> Ah figo
<alexx_> Grazie (: Ma credo di riuscire a capirlo infondo ^^
<mapreri> cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | egrep 'bcm'               (qua devi dirmi che viene fuori, e poi c'è da fare una cosa)
<alexx_> mapreri: Ma come posso installare firmware-b43 ecc se non lo ho sul disco??
<mapreri> alexx_: c'è stato un cambio di driver predefiniti dopo maverick, a quanto pare
<mapreri> alexx_: lo scarica in automatico, poi lo installa. hai detto che sei connessa, no?
<alexx_> Connesso xD
<alexx_> Sisi (:
<mapreri> ah, scusa alexx_ ! ;)
<alexx_> mapreri Tranquillo ;)
 * mapreri vede che ci son sempre problemi con i generi in chat :)
<alexx_> Ahahahahah Chi lo ha scritto?
<mapreri> alexx_: io :)
<alexx_> LoL Chebbello avere poteri xD
<mapreri> si fa anticipando /me prima del testo ;) possono farlo tutti alexx_
 * alexx_ Ora ci provo..!
<alexx_> AHAHAHA Stupendo!!!
<ErVito> bisogna dire a vinci di creare uno scriptino per i sessi in irc cribbio!
<cristian_c> lol
<alexx_> Bhe, non sarebbe male... Magari basterebbe una piccola variabile aggiunta alla fine del nick ;)
<ErVito> è un lavoro per vinci
<ErVito> perdinci!
<mapreri> ErVito: vinci??
<alexx_> Ok, sono giunto alla "Conclusione" del racconto...
<mapreri> ErVito: l'unico vinci che conosco in irc non frequenta questo chan... :)
<ErVito> mapreri: bè, io parlo di quello di là, lol
<alexx_> E... Bhe... Meglio che non leggevo <.<
<mapreri> di là dove? in -chat? (non lo seguo, mi fa sentire improduttivo, lol)
<alexx_> Si, in -chat...
<alexx_> Comunque
<alexx_> mapreri:
<alexx_> # Warning: This file is autogenerated by bcmwl. All changes to this file will be lost. blacklist bcm43xx blacklist bcma blacklist bcm43xx
<ErVito> mapreri: ah, bè, chattare sul canale ufficiale invece mi fa sentire tanto trasgressivo, meno male che il nonnino mi conosce :DF
<ErVito> mapreri: ci
<ErVito> cià, mai usato le gmp^
<ErVito> ?*
<ErVito> sentiti produttivo!
<mapreri> lol
<mapreri> ErVito: gmp non è un coso che a a che fare coi processori???
<jester-> alexx_: lspci | grep -i network
<mapreri> mah
<alexx_> Un secondo
<ErVito> mapreri: è una libreria matematica per gestire un numero molto elevato di cifre
<mapreri> jester-: eh, ma se è blacklistato, dubito
<mapreri> ErVito: umh.... spe
<mapreri> ErVito: non mi piace parlare di cose che non so
<jester-> mapreri: centra no il blacklisto
<alexx_> jester-: # Warning: This file is autogenerated by bcmwl. All changes to this file will be lost. blacklist bcm43xx blacklist bcma blacklist bcm43xx
<alexx_> No sorry
<alexx_> jester-: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<ErVito> mapreri: :(
<alexx_> Comunque, che vuol dire quando è in blacklist??
<mapreri> jester-: ? non ho capito centra o non centra? se è blacklistato non lo prende il modulo
<jester-> alexx_: tutto sto casino per un firmware?
<mapreri> jester-: che casino?
<jester-> mapreri: bcm43xx è in black perchè sostituito da b43
<alexx_> jester-: Bhe... tutto questo casino perchè non riesco a far fungere questa ca**o di scheda di rete wifi.
<mapreri> eh, appunto. ora se l'ha installato deve riavviare per caricarlo
<mapreri> hai installato firmware-b43-installer alexx_ ?
<alexx_> Sisi
<jester-> alexx_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611095/
<alexx_> Do questi comandi?
<jester-> alexx_: si copia incolla una riga per volta nel terminal
<mapreri> lol ok.
<alexx_> Aspetta, provo prima a riavviare per tentare il metodo di mapreri
<alexx_> Torno subito (:
<mapreri> jester-: perchè gli fai installare i proprietari? non dovrebbero essere necessari. c'è chi usa b43 senza problemi....
<jester-> mapreri: è il firmware
<jester-> senza quello non va
<jester-> fa quello che farebbe driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> mapreri: b43 c'è nel kernel ma senza il fira la broadcom non va
<jester-> mapreri: lo sai cosa è un firmware?
<mapreri> jester-: è quella parte di codice che contiene le sequenze di istruzioni necessarie per dialogare con un pezzo hw
<jester-> mapreri: quindi il drever senza quello si fa le pippe
<jester-> driver
<mapreri> jester-: ma firmware-b43-installer serve proprio a quello
<mapreri> jester-: la descrizione del pacchetto: This package installs the firmware needed for usage of the b43 kernel
<mapreri>  driver.
<jester-> mapreri: il link che ho pastato saica, estrae e copia il firm nell cartella appropriata
<jester-> scarica
<mapreri> jester-: visto, ma secondo me è la stessa cosa che farebbe il pacchetto
<jester-> anche askubuntu comincia a fae confusione
<mapreri> 'spe che vedo il postist di quel pacchetto
<mapreri> jester-: (infatti sto guardando dal wiki.u.c)
<alexx__> jester-: Mi da errore in rmmod b43
<alexx__> ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<jester-> alexx__: no è caricato e te lo dice
<mapreri> alexx__: devo pensare che non ha funzionato il mio metodo?
<alexx__> mapreri: purtroppo )=
<jester-> alexx__: sudo modprobe b43
<alexx__> Ok, ho dato anche l'ultimo senza errori
<jester-> alexx__: iwconfig
<alexx__> Ora?
<jester-> c'òè wlan0?
<alexx__> No, solo eth0
<alexx__> Niente wifi
<alexx__> Ah no...
<alexx__> Aspetta
<jester-> alexx__: hai eseguito tutte le righe? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611095/
<alexx__> L'ho rifatto ed ora me lo da lol
<jester-> alexx__: la wifi dovrebbe andare
<alexx__> *-*
<alexx__> jester-: Sei sposato??
<cristian_c> lol
<alexx__> jester-: Posso chiedere la tua mano?? <3
<jester-> alexx__: ooooh da mo
<alexx__> Peccato XD
<mapreri> jester-: il pacchetto scarica  http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2, copia in /lib/firmware/b43, e da `b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta.o`, però dopo dice tranquillamente ""This card work with newer 5.100.138 firmware. Trying to install it." :|
<alexx__> jester-: Grazie (: Ora funziona a meraviglia!
<jester-> mapreri: qel pacco è buggato da anni
<mapreri> quindi serve il più recente che scrichi te, alla fine fai la stessa cosa, ma con un firware più nuovo
<alexx__> mapreri: Grazie anche a te per l'aiuto...!!!
<mapreri> alexx__: di niente, anche se è servito a poco.
<mapreri> jester-: già è obsoleto più che altro :\
<jester-> mapreri: di fatto non fa il download del targz
<mapreri> jester-: ? fallisce?
<mapreri> non ho provato
<mapreri> no, il pacchetto col firmware lo scarica
<jester-> e siccome fa schifo la roba che ti danno gratis ma non è marchiato open nessuno si preoccupa
<alexx__> mapreri: Bhe... Però ci hai perso tempo (: su altre piattaforme/software è raro trovare qualcuno disposto ad aiutarti ;) Ecco perchè amo le app open source ^^
<jester-> mapreri: in definitiva qualcosa canna
<mapreri> jester-: già, è vecchio, spero su lp ci sia qualcosa di aperto...
<jester-> mapreri: le istruzioni che ho postato sono quelle contenute in quel deb corrette
<mapreri> jester-: già, ho visto
<Michael__> buongiorno a tutti..esiste qualche mode di instalare ubuntnu 12.10. con la sceda grafica SiS? Dopo il selezionamento della lingu i schermo apare nero con il cursore e poi si distuda, e avanti cosi per 10 minuti finche si blocha
<jester-> mapreri: infatti canna anche da driver aggiuntivi
<mapreri> jester-: beh, alla fine usa sempre quello
<cristian_c> Michael__, provato in live?
<alexx__> Scusate, sono un neofita di questo lato di ubuntu, nonostante i 6 mesi di utilizzo. Ma per colpa della scuola non ho mai potuto approfondire le mie conoscienze... cosa cambia tra un deb ed un tar.gz??
<jester-> mapreri: scegli grafica minima da F6 alla prima schermata
<Michael__> cristian_c: come pensi "in live"?
<alexx__> conoscenze*
<cristian_c> Michael__, ?
<mapreri> jester-: ?
<Diels-Alder> salve ho un problema con network-manager su ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<Michael__> ho inserito il live cd e blocca
<jester-> alexx__: deb è un pacchetto debian autoinstallante tar è un file compresso tipo zip
<mapreri> jester-: btw su quel pacchetto ci sono 95 bug aperti, e son quasi tutti sul fatto che scarica il firmware vecchio
<cristian_c> Michael__, hai scelto prova?
<Michael__> no
<cristian_c> mapreri, lol
<cristian_c> Michael__, fallo
<Diels-Alder> sostanzialmente dopo un pò che sono connesso alla rete mi scompaiono tutte le reti e resta solo quella a cui sono connesso per cui se voglio cambiare rete devo per forza spegnere e riaccendere l'interfaccia wifi. a qualcuno capita?
<Michael__> sono andato subito al instalazione...ok
<jester-> mapreri: c'è un altro firm che sta in una sottodir col nome sbagliato da anni e nessuno se ne è ancora preoccupato, mi pare il ralink
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, e qual'è il problema?
<alexx__> jester-: Quindi possiamo considerare che il deb ha all'interno tutte le istr inviata alla console per estrarlo automaticamente, invece con il tar devi inviare tu i comandi
<jester-> basta spostarlo in quella giusta e funza
<mapreri> cristian_c: se andassi a sistemare quei bug invaliderei quasi tutto :\
<alexx__> Giusto?
<cristian_c> mapreri, per quale motivo?
<Diels-Alder> cristian_c: mi scompaiono le reti disponibili
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, tanto hai la tua, che ti importa delle altre? :D
<jester-> alexx__: lo estrae e lo installa, che sia una app o un libreria, sia da temrale che da software center
<cristian_c> è un falso problema
<alexx__> ah, capito (: Grazie :D
<mapreri> cristian_c: alla fine ce ne sono metà che dicono "sul chip xxx non funzia", "sul chip yyy ritorna 1", alla fine è tutto perchè scarica il firmware vecchio e non aggiornato :\
<Diels-Alder> cristian_c: non è una risposta perchè potrei averne anche 2 o 3...
<jester-> mapreri: non lipuoi sistemare tu
<jester-> mapreri: non sei un dev ufficiaaaale ne manutentore
<cristian_c> mapreri, appunto non vedo cosa invalideresti
<mapreri> sarebbero tutti doppioni, in realtà, e segnare un doppione invalida il bug
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, potresti o hai?
<Diels-Alder> ho
<mapreri> jester-: no, ma per gestire i bug non serve esserlo. anche perchè sono uno della bugsquad
<Diels-Alder> quindi è un problema o di driver o di nm
<mapreri> (anche se non ti da poteri strani)
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, quindi usi varie reti gsm?
<Diels-Alder> rtl8187 compilati
<cristian_c> cioè wifi più gsm?
<Diels-Alder> si cristian_c
<Diels-Alder> sono tutte wifi
<cristian_c> -,-
<jester-> mapreri: eh ma a sistemarli si e i 2 che ho descritto sono elemntari da fissare
<Diels-Alder> perchè una la genera il cell e altre due i router wifi che abbiamo in casa
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, mai vista una cosa del genere
<Diels-Alder> quelli con la schedina dentro
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, per wifi intendo tramite scheda wireless
<cristian_c> e wlan per intenderci
<Diels-Alder> certo
<mapreri> jester-: perchè? quello no?? :\ basta solo cambiare il link e sistemare un attimo i controlli che fa sotto :||
<Diels-Alder> ovviamente intendo proprio quello...
<jester-> mapreri: non hai accesso al deb nel repo
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, e allora con il gsm è un altro paio di maniche
<Diels-Alder> cristian_c: è tutto WIFI
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> è una cosa che non ha senso
<cristian_c> mai vista
<Diels-Alder> ok
<mapreri> jester-: no, non ho permessi di upload, se è quello che intendi. e per ora non me ne farei neanche tanto. non ho tempo di mantenere pacchi ora....
<Diels-Alder> la domanda è semplice perchè in nm mi scompaiono le reti?
<jester-> mapreri: eeeh essere debbisti ma mutentisti mica è facile
<Diels-Alder> dopo un pò non vedo le reti?
<cristian_c> -,-
<jester-> Diels-Alder: fatti una rete in ip statico
<cristian_c> già.
<mapreri> jester-: ??? non c'ho capito na mazza :\
<jester-> dhcp con piu cazzi che assegnao ip fa casino
<mettiu> ciao in quasi tutti i siti dover ci sono dei video mi esce questo problema, in tutti i browser, impossbile caricare shockwave flash, qualcuno ne sa qualcosa
<Diels-Alder> scusate a parte i workaround che ho già vorrei sapere se qualcuno conosce il problema o meno
<cristian_c> -,-
<Diels-Alder> è un bug di rtl8187 o di nm?
<cristian_c> una cosa è l'interfaccia, un'altra la rete
<jester-> mapreri: la trafila per essere dev paccatori e manutentori è piuttosto severa e non scevra do conflitti debina/ubuntu
<cristian_c> mettiu, come hai installato il plugin?
<Diels-Alder> è possibile che a un certo punto non faccia più lo scanning per questo non le visualizzo? jester- cristian_c?
<mapreri> jester-: già.... ho già letto tutto. ma quella ubuntu non è mai come quella debian :\ su ubuntu è relativamente facile avere i privilegi di PPU (Per Package Upload)..
<mettiu> pensavo di avere fatto qualche stupidata allora, ad esempio in mozilla ho fatto la procedura per riazzere il browser, quindi da quando ho fatto quello compare quel messaggio
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, secondo me ti fai dei problemi assurdi
<cristian_c> mettiu, come hai installato il plugin?
<mettiu> non lo so, in che senso?
<Diels-Alder> cristian_c: non direi visto che mi sfracasso le boxes ogni volta a dover disattivare e riattivare l'interfaccia
<Diels-Alder> mentre la cosa normale sarebbe che stesse sempre UP
<Diels-Alder> con altre distro tipo Arch non mi capitava e anche sotto winzozz non capita
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, ma non hai la connessione automatica alla rete?
<mettiu> in youtube ad esmpio esce l'aria grigia con scritto impossibile caricare plug-in
<Diels-Alder> si
<cristian_c> mettiu, ah, quindi non l'hai installato il plugin flash?
<Diels-Alder> cristian_c: forse non mi sono spiegato bene... hai capito cosa intendo?
<mettiu> no
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, forse ti sei spiegato male
<mettiu> devo installarlo? posso da terminale ?
<cristian_c> mettiu, ti fornisco un comando
<cristian_c> asp
<mettiu> ok
<Diels-Alder> cristian_c: sei in wifi?
<Diels-Alder> o lo hai attivo?
<cristian_c> mettiu, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|grep|gnash|spark'
<cristian_c> mettiu, in un terminale
<cristian_c> !pastebin | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, io sono in wifi
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, e mi connette automaticamente
<Diels-Alder> cristian_c:  se clicchi su nm si apre il menù che ti visualizza le reti wifi disponibile e in cima quella a cui sei connesso?
<uait> ciao a tutti
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611168/
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, sì, ma già ho fatto l'autenticazione con la mia. A che pro?
<cristian_c> Diels-Alder, e non tutte
<Michael__> niente da fare neanche con l'instalazione livež
<Michael__> live
<Michael__> stesso problema
<mettiu> cristian_c hai visto ?
<Michael__> cristian_c ho provato anche lubuntu, ubuntu 12.04 e sempre il stesso problema
<Diels-Alder1> cristian_c:  se clicchi su nm si apre il menù che ti visualizza le reti wifi disponibile e in cima quella a cui sei connesso?
<cristian_c> Michael__, non è un'installazione in live
<cristian_c> mettiu, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|swf|gnash|spark'
<cristian_c> mettiu, scusa, non avevo controllato bene
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611194/
<cristian_c> mettiu, pc vecio?
<mettiu> si vecchissimo
<cristian_c> mettiu, mi suggeriscono dalla regia che potrebbe essere un problema di sse2
<cristian_c> Michael__, quindi se scegli 'prova ubuntu', c'è lo scherm o nero poi?
<mettiu> cosa sono ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mettiu, asp
<cristian_c> mettiu, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<mettiu> fatto
<cristian_c> mettiu, risultato?
<mettiu> niente
<cristian_c> mettiu, ok
<cristian_c> mettiu, allora il tuo pc è troppo vecchio per l'attuale versione di flash
<mettiu> e non posso mettere quella vecchia
<mettiu> ?
<cristian_c> mettiu, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4134700
<cristian_c> lol
<goamon> ciao
<goamon> mi succede una cosa strana. quando vado per chiudere il sistema non succede niente. come se non avessi toccato nessun tasto
<jester-> goamon: terminale e sudo halt
<dexter_> Ciao a tutti!
<dexter_> ragazzi sapete come mai la webcam Creative Live IM su chrome, ubuntu 12.10, visualizza una schermata verde!!
<dexter_> mentre quella di default del portatile funziona benissimo??
<dexter_> !!
<AlexZion> beh dexter_, direi un qualche problema del codec che usa la webcam in questione , ma  magari mi sbaglio
<AlexZion> dexter_:  la webcam ha per caso un panello dei settaggi nel quale magari scegliere il codec video da usare !?!
<dexter_> mi da problemi su chat di siti web
<dexter_> se la utilizzo con vlc o cheese funziona benissimo
<neramarea> ...come si lancia un file .app da terminale?
<dexter_> AlexZion: dal browser non riesco ad accedere alle impostazioni per i codec
<AlexZion> ok dexter_ e suppondo nemmeno con i vari programmi per gestire la webcam , cheese o kamera o simili !?!
<goamon> ok
<dexter_> AlexZion: con programmi come vlc e cheese funziona benissimo
<dexter_> AlexZion: solo il browser mi da questo problema e non capisco il motivo
<AlexZion> beh probabilmente perchè nel browser non riesce a renderizzare il code che usa immagino .....
<AlexZion> ma come mai dexter_ devi usarla nel browser ?
<dexter_> AlexZion: webchat online
<AlexZion> che webcam è dexter_ ?
<dexter_> chatroulette
<AlexZion> non la webchat , ma la webcam dexter_
<dexter_> e te l'ho detta prima... creative live IM
<AlexZion> ok dexter_ e hai installato dei driver immagino ?
<goamon> come programma di masterizzazzione cosa consigliate?
<AlexZion> goamon: se sei su Kubuntu K3b se invece sei su ubuntu direi Brasero, se non ricordo male il nome
<goamon> ho ubuntu con l'interfaccia grafica kde.
<goamon> va bene brasero?
<dexter_> AlexZion: la webcam con gl altri programmi funziona, quindi non ho installato nulla
<AlexZion> si goamon , ma se hai installato KDE avrai anche k3b installato quindi scegli tu ....
<dexter_> AlexZion: avevo provato ad installare gspca ma niente
<goamon> ok
<AlexZion> te lo chiedo dexter_ perche in giro per la rete sembra che per lo meno in passato servissero i driver per un funzionamento completo ....
<AlexZion> dexter_:  che versione stai usando di ubuntu o kubuntu o quello che è ? e con quale kernel ?
<mibofra> ehilà gente, WebbyIT , AlexZion :))
<AlexZion> ciao mibofra
<WebbyIT> mibofra
<Morfeus00> buona sera a tutti
<Morfeus00> cosa uso per masterizzare una iso con ubuntu?
<mibofra> ciao WebbyIT :)
<AlexZion> Brasero Morfeus00
<Morfeus00> grazie AlexZion
<AlexZion> de nada Morfeus00
<uait> scusate una cosa
<uait> ho scaricato metin2, ma ho fatto installa su z
<uait> allora mi ha detto impossibile e ha chiuso tutto
<uait> vorrei sapere se il download lo ha salvato e se si dove
<uait> ?
<cristian_c> uait, da dove l'hai preso?
<uait> da metin2.it
<cristian_c> uait, di solito in Scaricati
<uait> non c'è niente
<cristian_c> lol
<uait> <.<
<cristian_c> uait, controlla nelle preferenze del browser
<uait> come si fa?
<uait> le preferenze le ho trovate
<uait> e mi dice in scaricati
<uait> ma non c'è niente
<cristian_c> uait, allora non l'hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> *senza ?
<uait> boh
<cristian_c> uait, guarda in download
<cristian_c> nel browser
<cristian_c> dipende dal browser
<uait> firefox, ho messo ubuntu domenica
<cristian_c> uait, mi pare ci sia una scheda download in firefox
<cristian_c> uait, è comquneu firfox c'è anche su windows :)
<cristian_c> *firefox
<cristian_c> *comunque
<uait> ma io usavo chrome <.<
<goamon> preferenze>generale
<uait> vabbe mi secco
<uait> non ci gioco
<uait> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest39326> ragazzi ho interrotto ubuntu mentre faceva gli aggiornamenti
<Guest39326> come faccio a riprenderli ?
<kiefer> dentroooo, ca
<kiefer> iao
<kiefer> ciao a tutti
<pubuntu> AIUTO AIUTO AIUTO ho formattato ancora il pc ho reinstallato tutto togliendo winzoz ora ho ubuntu 12.04 ma non ho piu' l'audio solo DUMMY OUTPUT, non so perche' reboot lentissimo dura sino a mezz'ora quindi esiste un modo per sentire senza riavviare? Super MEga Iper grazie mondo ubuntuiano
<jester-> pubuntu: da live suonava?
<pubuntu> non ho potuto provare come dico ore e ore per riavviare... non so cosa sia successo :(
<jester-> pubuntu: in impostaazioni audio non c'è nessun device?
<jester-> pubuntu: ore ed ore?
<pubuntu> cè solo DUMMY OUTPUT
<jester-> pubuntu: dovresti provare da live a vedere su funza
<jester-> pubuntu: ore e ore non è un buon presagio
<pubuntu> non c'e' un modo per capire come mai ha il reboot cosi' lento?
<jester-> pubuntu: tipo di pc?
<pubuntu> http://www.asrock.com/nettop/photo/ion%20330ht-bd%28m%29.jpg
<jester-> pubuntu: non è normale un boot cvhe impega ore
<pubuntu> è quello che mi sono subito detto...
<jester-> pubuntu: è un pc?
<jester-> o altro
<pubuntu> prima avevo dual boot con winzoz non genuino ma solo per vedere i blu ray cosa che ho ovviato acquistandone uno a parte quindi ho formattato per avere solo ubuntu
<pubuntu>     Intel® Dual Core Atom™ 330     NVIDIA® ION™ GPU with Full HD 1080p playback capability     BD (Blu-ray Disc) Combo     EuP 2.0 Ready     802.11b/g/n wireless LAN     Capable to support RAID 0, 1 by adopting the 2nd 2.5" HDD     Powered eSATA/USB port     MCE Remote Controller     Energy Star 5.0 Level     Supports ASRock XFast USB, XFast LAN Technologies
<jester-> pubuntu: prima di formattare era a posto?
<pubuntu> no ho formattato perche' aveva lo stesso problema, mi usciva solo DUMMY OUTPUT
<jester-> pubuntu: release di ubuntu?
<pubuntu> 12.04 mi pare
<jester-> pubuntu: ram?
<pubuntu> 2 giga
<pubuntu> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<jester-> pubuntu: il procio è da netbook proverei la live della kubuntu 13.04 beta che va veloce coi netbook
<pubuntu> ok ma per l'audio?
<jester-> pubuntu: prima di mastrizzare controlla md5sum della iso
<pubuntu> cosa digito a terminale?
<jester-> pubuntu: eh avendo u kernel 3.8 invece che 3.5 facile che il chipset audio sia supportato
<jester-> se non lo è la vedo dura
<pubuntu> capisco ma voglio dire non c'e' qualcosa da digitare a terminale per vedere quali errori sono emersi?
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> pubuntu: non è una questione di errori ma di driver
<pubuntu> ah quindi se non aggiorno a kubuntu o speranze?
<jester-> m5sum controlla che la iso non abbia errori o viene installazione farlocca
<jester-> pubuntu: la speranza è che un kernel piu avanzato supporti piu roba
<jester-> se poi è rob a recente
<pubuntu> ok quindi posso aggiornare direttamente da ubuntu 12.04 a kubuntu 13.04 da terminale?
<jester-> pubuntu: fai una installazione pulita con home separata
<pubuntu> sudo apt-get install kubuntu 13.04 ?
<jester-> pubuntu: dovresti fare 2 passaggi e viene una ciofeca
<pubuntu> si ma voglio dire escludendo di preparare il boot da dvd, spiega per favore i passaggi da terminale
<pubuntu> oppure sudo apt-get install kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<jester-> pubuntu: il primo lo fai da update manager settando nelle impstazioni qualsiasi rilasci e poi facendo avanamento il secondo contro-alt e metti il comando updatemanager -d  ma fai un lavoro del menga
<pubuntu> quindi devo a tutti i costi preparare un sistema su dvd?
<jester-> pubuntu: o su usb, lo provi e se va bene lo installi, 2 avanzamanti oltre che sconsigliabili impegano mezza giornata se hai banda veloce
<pubuntu> ok volevo guardare un film con mia madre ultra settantenne mi sa che non c'e' proprio un qualcosa da fare per sentire audio prima, allora
<pubuntu> provo prima con l'upgrade alla versione di ubuntu 12.10 dopodiche' se nemmeno cosi' cambia nulla preparo il kubuntu, grazie
<jester-> vedi te
<pubuntu> ok buona serata
<siono> si o no baby don't hurt me
<siono> moderata?
<neramarea> come diamine si lancia unfile .app?????
<neramarea> da terminbale
<neramarea> éterminale
<jester-> neramarea: è un file osx
<jester-> lancialo dalla finestra
<neramarea> e?
<jester-> neramarea: .app è un eseguibile mac
<neramarea> ok, da nautilus va. ma come creo una scorciatoia?
<jester-> fai un lanciatore
<neramarea> spiega. da solo non ci arrivo... volevo creare uno script, ma non capisco COSA avviua un .app! a cosa corrisponde il mio doppio click"??? jestrer-
<neramarea> spiega. da solo non ci arrivo... volevo creare uno script, ma non capisco COSA avviua un .app! a cosa corrisponde il mio doppio click"??? jester-
<jester-> neramarea: che roba è che .app non è ne linux ne winz ma mac
<neramarea> *avvia
<jester-> neramarea: il comando bash è sempre ./sticazz
<neramarea> xeoma.app
<jester-> e che roba è
<neramarea> dio boia jester- no
<neramarea> da terminale non lo riconosce
<jester-> neramarea: sei nel posto dove sta il file
<jester-> che errore da
<neramarea> jester- da nautilus l'eseguibile parte. doppio click su xeoma.app e il programma va (è un software di gestione di sistemi di videosorvegliannza). ma da riga di comANDO... CICCIA!
<neramarea> provato sh, run, uffa!
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-14
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Emanuel> c'è qualcuno
<TaLaDo> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Emanuel> ragazzi ho bisogno d'aiuto..
<Guest58714> ho collegato la stampante al pc, ma mi dice che è inattiva. i driver sono tutti installati
<Guest58714> non stampa e non scansiona, cosa faccio?
<TaLaDo> Guest58714, che stampante è?
<Guest58714> epson expression home 102
<TaLaDo> -.-
<Guest9999> eccomi
<TaLaDo> Guest9999, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=538448
<Guest9999> scusa mi era uscito
<Guest9999> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0586:3410 ZyXEL Communications Corp. ZyAIR G-202 802.11bg Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04b8:0895 Seiko Epson Corp.  Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000 Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Found
<Guest9999> questo è il risultato del comando lsusb
<Guest9999> la stampante la trova
<TaLaDo> Guest9999, leggi il post e vedi che hanno risolto
<Guest9999> ho letto...
<Guest9999> è quello che ho fatto prima..
<TaLaDo> Guest9999, hai scaricato i deb sul sito epson?
<Guest9999> sisi
<TaLaDo> "ho scaricato e installato i .deb, poi su opzioni di sistema ho aggiunto la stampante e ora funziona!"
<TaLaDo> hai fatto così?
<Guest9999> provo a rifare..
<TaLaDo> segui bene se quello ha risolto ....
<alexx_> Salve a tutti
<alexx_> Scusate, una piccola domandina xD
<alexx_> Come posso vedere tutte le periferiche collegate al sistema tramite la shell?
<TaLaDo> alexx_, da terminale lshw
<alexx_> Grazie (:
<Guest9999> talado, guarda:
<OverMe> con sudo
<Guest9999> http://oi45.tinypic.com/2drtd9z.jpg
<alexx_> No TaLaDo , A me serve per vedere le periferiche interne, ma tutti i device collegati esternamente... Agli usb per intenderci
<alexx_> Devo poter vedere la penna...
<alexx_> Però non ha file system dentro
<TaLaDo> alexx_, lsusb
<TaLaDo> Guest9999, non s che dirti
<alexx_> TaLaDo: Uhm... Altra domandina :P Ma fdisk funge anche con l'indirizzo della porta?
<Guest9999> ... grazie lo stesso
<alexx_> Guest9999: scarica il tar.gz
<TaLaDo> alexx_, digita man fdisk e vedi le varie possibilità
<alexx_> http://slackbuilds.org/repository/12.2/system/iscan/
<alexx_> TaLaDo: Non va bene... <.< Mi serve un comando che mi permetti di "Creare" un file system
<OverMe> Guest9999, dal sito della epson quali pacchetti hai scaricato?
<TaLaDo> alexx_, se esponi il tuo quesito in modo che si possa capire quello che ti serve magari trovi aiuto per il mmento io ho risposto alle tue domande
<TaLaDo> alexx_, per "creare" un filesystem puoi usare gparted
<TaLaDo> ma non s cosa vuoi fare di preciso :)
<Guest9999> OverMe: i i386.deb sia i5 che i7
<alexx_> TaLaDo: Il problema è semplice... Mi è stata data questa penna che, da un utente inesperto, stava formattando tramite l'app di ubuntu, ma a metà formattazione ha dato un errore, e non mi ha saputo dire quale errore, perchè ha chiuso subito, pensando che dovesse solo rieseguire la formattazione. Così l'ho presa, collegandola non vede proprio nulla. Però, come ho visto anche io lsusb, la penna funziona, quindi credo che si sia 
<OverMe> Guest9999, anche iscan-data_1.22.0-1_all.deb ?
<alexx_> Dato che, tramite fdisk -l non vedo partizioni
<alexx_> Guest9999: Lascia perdere i Deb. Scarica sempre i tar, son molto meglio.
<OverMe> alexx_, non dare consigli a caso
<OverMe> i tar non sono meglio dei deb
<jester-> alexx_: dai i numeri del superenalotto?
<Guest9999> si
<Guest9999> OverMe: sì
<d3vid> salve a tutti :)
<OverMe> Guest9999, in quale cartella sono?
<jester-> OverMe: direi che sono pure un buon viatico per sminchiare il sistema
<alexx_> jester-: No, solo che, poi, ieri mi sono messo a sistemare altre cose. E tutti i deb che ho scaricato mi hanno dato problemi. Tutti le app e driver. Oltre al problemino che ho avuto con il wifi.
<d3vid> è da poco che ho a che fare con sistema operativo ubuntu qualcuno può aiutarmi per la formattazione
<jester-> alexx_: stai dicendo delle vaccate
<jester-> ma grosse
<alexx_> jester-: E allora ho il pc che è una vacca.
<jester-> alexx_: forse sei tu che non sei abbastanza documentato
<Guest9999> OverMe, in che senso?
<alexx_> Tutte la app che scaricavo in deb, durante l'installazione, mi puntavano il pc. Poi mi sono scaricato i tar, come mi hai fatto fare con il wifi, ed è andato tutto a meraviglia
<Guest9999> OverMe, hai sckype?
<OverMe> Guest9999, l'hai scaricati... e dove l'hai messi?
<OverMe> Guest9999, sì ma il supporto si da qui
<jester-> alexx_: sarai un caso particolare ma stai diceno vaccate
<jester-> dicendo
<Guest9999> OverMe eh sono nella cartella "scaricati" poi ho fatto doppio clic su di essi e mi si è aper usc
<Guest9999> aprto*
<alexx_> jester-: Bho... Allora ho il pc che è una vacca, te lo ripeto.
<OverMe> Guest9999, allora apri il terminale
<jester-> alexx_: ti pare che qualce migliaio di persone lavorino ai repo riempindoli di deb per il gusto di sminchiare ?
<d3vid> una volta che mi scarico l'iso dal sito ufficiale come funziona? la metto su pennetta e parte da sola una volta selezionato boot device "Removable device" dal bioss giusto??
<Guest9999> ok dimmi OverMe
<jester-> alexx_: il pc non è una vacca, di sicuro avrai fatto qualche azione maldestra con apt e repo ppa a iosa
<OverMe> Guest9999, scrivi: cd Scaricati
<Guest9999> ci sono
<alexx_> jester-: E ti pare normale che su 8 programmi che ho scaricato, solo geany mi sia andato liscio tramite deb
<Guest9999> OverMe, poi?
<jester-> alexx_: da repo?
<OverMe> Guest9999, un secondo
<alexx_> jester-: Se vai sul sito e scarichi, sotto c'è la riga di comando da inserire per i coglionazzi come me. La inserivo e bom. Antani. Errore.
<jester-> alexx_: o roba raccattata in giro
<OverMe> Guest9999, scrivi: sudo dpkg -i iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb iscan-data_1.22.0-1_all.deb
<alexx_> Roba recuperata dai siti ufficiali ;) Utilizzo solo sw open.
<jester-> alexx_: ma hai scoperto synapic e software center?
<Guest9999> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  iscan-data_1.22.0-1_all.deb  iscan
<jester-> alexx_: di ufficiale ci sono solo i repo ubuntu
<OverMe> !paste | Guest9999
<ubot-it> Guest9999: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> Guest9999, fai vedere tutto
<jester-> se vai in giro a scaricare ciofece
<alexx_> Ho utilizzato da prima quello, ma dopo 2 programmi che mi diceva che non davo i permessi mi sono innervosito.
<Guest9999> emanuel@emanuel-desktop:~$ cd Scaricati emanuel@emanuel-desktop:~/Scaricati$ sudo dpkg -i iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb iscan-data_1.22.0-1_all.deb [sudo] password for emanuel:  Selezionato il pacchetto iscan non precedentemente selezionato. (Lettura del database... 217557 file e directory attualmente installati.) Estrazione di iscan (da iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb)... dpkg: errore nell'elaborare iscan-data_1.22
<alexx_> Ed ho iniziato a scaricare tutto direttamente dai siti ufficiali
<Guest9999> OverMe emanuel@emanuel-desktop:~$ cd Scaricati emanuel@emanuel-desktop:~/Scaricati$ sudo dpkg -i iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb iscan-data_1.22.0-1_all.deb [sudo] password for emanuel:  Selezionato il pacchetto iscan non precedentemente selezionato. (Lettura del database... 217557 file e directory attualmente installati.) Estrazione di iscan (da iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb)... dpkg: errore nell'elaborare iscan-da
<jester-> alexx_: vedi di documetarti e non fare consigli scrausi in questo canale
<OverMe> !paste | Guest9999 usa il pastebin
<ubot-it> Guest9999 usa il pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexx_> Oook
<Guest9999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613294/
<OverMe> Guest9999, impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente. iscan-data_1.22.0-1_all.deb non è in quella cartella
<Guest9999> OverMe, guarda:
<OverMe> Guest9999, ls -al isc*
<Guest9999> OverMe http://oi47.tinypic.com/17wpb4.jpg
<OverMe> Guest9999, appunto, non c'è
<Guest9999> ah.
<Guest9999> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613308/
<OverMe> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=21580&DSCCHK=fc9bb422d982caa5b3624bbcde36cf92e1000838
<OverMe> Guest9999, scaricalo (è l'ultimo)
<Guest9999> Okay, ho scaricato l'ultimo-.
<OverMe> che a scanso di equivoci si chiama iscan-data_1.22.0-1_all.deb e l'hai messo sempre in Scaricati... giusto?
<Guest9999> Giusto
<OverMe> riproviamo con: sudo dpkg -i iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb iscan-data_1.22.0-1_all.deb
<Guest9999> OverMe faccia pastebinm
<Guest9999> Bin*
<Guest9999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613313/ OverMe
<OverMe> Guest9999, sudo apt-get install xsltproc
<Guest9999> fatto
<OverMe> ridai il dpkg
<Guest999> un attimo..
<Guest999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613326/
<glpiana> ola
<Guest999> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613326/
<OverMe> Guest999, hai chiuso il terminale? devi ridare cd Scaricati
<Guest999> no non ho chiusoi
<OverMe> comunque hai cambiato dir
<Guest999> ok
<Guest999> ho ridato cd scaricati, ho rifatto il dkpg e mi da comunque errore.
<OverMe> pasta
<Guest999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613332/
<d3vid> SORRY con un pc del genere che versione di ubuntu conviene installarci sopra??
<d3vid> SORRY con un pc del genere che versione di ubuntu conviene installarci sopra?? http://www.tecnozoom.it/portatili/toshiba-satellite-m30.html
<Guest999> Xubuntu
<Guest999> d3vid Xubuntu
<d3vid> ok
<d3vid> grazie
<d3vid> :)
<Guest999> Figurati.
<OverMe> Guest9999, ls -al isc*
<Guest999> emanuel@emanuel-desktop:~/Scaricati$ ls -al isc* -rw-rw-r-- 1 emanuel emanuel 31696 mar 14 12:15 iscan-data_1.22.0-1_all.deb
<OverMe> ora hai cancellato gli altri pacchetti...
<OverMe> hai deciso di farmi perdere tempo?
<Guest999> sì. ho tenuto solo quello chem i hai detto tu
<Guest999> Nono
<OverMe> e come t'è venuta quest'idea?
<Guest999> pensavo che non andassero bene..,
<OverMe> vabbè, scarica quello chiamato iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb
<Guest999> li riscarico subito se vuoi.
<Guest999> fatto
<Guest999> emanuel@emanuel-desktop:~/Scaricati$ ls -al isc* -rw-rw-r-- 1 emanuel emanuel 390938 mar 14 12:32 iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb -rw-rw-r-- 1 emanuel emanuel  31696 mar 14 12:15 iscan-data_1.22.0-1_all.deb
<OverMe> sudo dpkg -i iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb
<Guest999> ha funzionato
<Guest999> ora?
<OverMe> il pacchetto per la stampante l'hai messo? (questo era per lo scanner)
<Guest999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613345/
<Guest999> sì quello per la stampante l'avevo già messo però mi dice sempre che è inattiva..
<OverMe> vediamo se è installato
<OverMe> dokg -l | grep epson
<OverMe> scusa
<OverMe> dpkg -l | grep epson
<Guest999> emanuel@emanuel-desktop:~$ dpkg -l | grep epson ii  epson-inkjet-printer-201202w                 1.0.0-1lsb3.2                                    Epson XP-30/102/202/205 Series - Epson Inkjet Printer Driver
<OverMe> bene, ora prova ad andare ad aggiungere la stampante
<Guest999> OverMe lo scanner non funziona comunque.. dice che è impossibile connettersi allo scanner.
<jester-> Guest999: aggiungi printer e riavvia
<Guest999> sicuro?
<jester-> Guest999: appunto per essere sicuri
<Guest999> riavvio pc o stampante?
<jester-> il cp
<Guest999> ojk
<Guest999> ok
<Guest999> arrivo subito
<mizusan> ciao, non riesco a formattare una chiavetta usb, mi da sempre errore i/o...
<TaLaDo> mizusan, e con csa la formatti?
<Guest999> eccomi
<Guest999> ora cosa devo fare?
<sonne> qualcun altro sta avendo hash sum mismatch su apt-get update?
<OverMe> Guest999, apri il browser e scrivi http://127.0.0.1:631/
<OverMe> sonne, cambia server
<sonne> OverMe, ho it.archive.ubuntu.com...
<OverMe> sonne, metti fastbull
<sonne> boh ho commentato i deb-src e va
<sonne> mismatchava su sources.bz2
<mizusan> TaLaDo, ho provato direttamente "col tasto dx" e con gparted ma nulla...
<TaLaDo> mizusan, se hai la possibilità fallo da win
<TaLaDo> (chissà che chiavetta hai e cosa hai fatto)
<Guest999> OverMe fatto
<OverMe> Guest999, vai in administration -> add printer
<OverMe> con la stampante collegata e accesa
<mizusan> TaLaDo, quello che me l'ha data ha win e non riesce a far nulla, cioè ci sono dei files che sono riuscito a copiare, ma non riesco a cancellarli. Non me la fa scrivere anche se ho cambiato i permessi
<mizusan> TaLaDo, aspetta provo a gestirla con gksu nautilus...
<Guest999> ho eseguito tutti i passaggi, ora?
<OverMe> fin dove?
<TaLaDo> mizusan, avrà qualche protezione bho
<OverMe> (pranzo, a poi)
<mizusan> TaLaDo, nulla con gksu, ma ho visto che ha problemi dentro una cartella da un certo file in poi. E' come se avesse settori danneggiati, dico una stupidaggine?
<TaLaDo> mizusan, può essersi rovinata
<TaLaDo> magari tolta senza smontarla o cose del genere
<mizusan> TaLaDo, come è il comando x formattare da terminale riportando tutto a 0?
<TaLaDo> mai usato non lo so
<mizusan> grazie
<mizusan> tranqui
<TaLaDo> :)
<Guest999> OverMe fino alla fine
<Guest999> come faccio ad aggiornare i driver e la scheda grafica? perché vorrei cambiare la risoluzione, così è troppo grand.e
<cristian_c> Guest999, la risoluzione la cambi con l'apposito tool
<Guest999> qual è?
<Guest999> Intendi "Schermo"?
<cristian_c> Guest999, penso di sì
<Guest999> No, non posso. mi fa scegliere solo tra 2.
<Guest999> 800x600
<cristian_c> Guest999, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Guest999
<Guest999> e 1024x768 ed è troppo grande
<ubot-it> Guest999: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest999> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613466/
<cristian_c> Guest999, sei sulla 10.04?
<cristian_c> Guest999, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1756490
<Guest999> No, uso 12.04
<cristian_c> Guest999, ok, segui il topic
<Guest999> mi potresti dire direttamente i comandi? non ci capisco molto ahahah
<cristian_c> Guest999, dipende, qual'è la risoluzione nativa?
<Guest999> quella che mi ha dato all'inizio?
<mizusan> nessuna idea o magico comando x me ragazzi?
<cristian_c> Guest999, no, quella dello schermo
<Guest999> 1024x768
<cristian_c> Guest999, esterno?
<cristian_c> -,-
<Guest999> ???
<cristian_c> Guest999, no, quella dello schermo
<Guest999> ._.
<Guest999> è questa quella dello schermo! 1024x768
<Guest999> 4:3
<cristian_c> Guest999,  e quindi va bene
<Guest999> no, a me non piace
<Guest999> è troppo grossa. la vorrei minimo 1280x1024
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Guest999, dipende, qual'è la risoluzione nativa?
<Guest999> mi dici per favore che cos'è la risoluzione nativa?
<cristian_c> Guest999, quella dello schermo, non quella che usi su ubuntu
<Guest999> 1280x1024
<cristian_c> Guest999, asp
<cristian_c> Guest999, frequenza di refresh?
<Guest999> ovvero?
<Guest999> può essere 75?
<jester-> Guest999: quanti pollici, lcd o crt?
<cristian_c> Guest999, come 'può'
<cristian_c> Guest999, o è o non è
<Guest999> lcd
<Guest999> pollici... bho... tipo 17
<jester-> Guest999: lcd di solito tirano 60 di refresh o bruci i pixel
<jester-> Guest999: guarda il manuale del monitor prima di fare dani
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ma deve essere sicuro
<jester-> danni
<cristian_c> jester-, non si può tirare a indovinare
<jester-> è un bel non vedere se è 17 o 19
<cristian_c> Guest999, cerca di essere più preciso
<kyPop> salve a tutti
<kyPop> posso porre una domanda?
<jester-> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kyPop> ok
<kyPop> tcome installare una chiavetta internet tim su portatile ubuntu 12.04?
<jester-> kyPop: se riconosciuta come la colleghi alla usb dovrebbe comparire nell'icona di rete
<kyPop> la chiavetta è riconosciuta ma non succede nulla
<jester-> kyPop: logico che devi configut
<jester-> configurare la connessione
<kyPop> la guida mi dice di aprire un terminale con privilegi di amministartore e installare il sotware
<kyPop> tho configurato in network manager ma non si vede la connessione sul triangolo post vicino all'audio del pannello
<jester-> kyPop: cancellalla e rifalla
<kyPop> nel ripetere la configurazione devo seguire qulche cosa in particolare?
<jester-> kyPop: mettere i parametri giusto del tuo provider
<kyPop> in apn ho scritto ibox.tim.it
<jester-> kyPop: vai a vedere su sito tim
<kyPop> solo una cosa lachiavetta non da nessun segnale il led non e rosso ne verde ne blu
<jester-> kyPop: hai detto che attaccandola la riconosce
<jester-> kyPop: non è che la nonta come una normale usb?
<kyPop> la riconosce come usb in desktop ho estratto il file in home per installare il file install.sh
<kyPop> tsi normale usb
<jester-> kyPop: lanciato con sudo ./install.sh?
<kyPop> se eseguo il file install.sh nel termiale mi dice di acceder con root
<jester-> kyPop: appunto che devi usare sudo ./install.sh non fa nulla
<kyPop> ok provo un attimo
<jester-> kyPop: ti chiede la pass di user che nn vedrai digitandola
<kyPop> lo so
<kyPop> mi dice comando non trovato
<jester-> kyPop: dove hai il file
<kyPop> nella cartella home
<d3vid> non trovo un os di linux compatibile con il kernel di questo pc http://www.tecnozoom.it/portatili/toshiba-satellite-m30.html
<jester-> si ma dove
<jester-> kyPop: hai copiato la cartella linux ?
<kyPop> non e nascosta in home c'è la cartella tim
<d3vid> ho provato xubuntu i386 ma non funz
<jester-> kyPop: devi dirmi dove sta il file install.sh
<jester-> d3vid: va che i pc non hanno un kernel
<kyPop> nella cartella home ci sono cartelle come documenti musica video ecc e c'è la cartella tim che contiene in file .sh
<d3vid> dice ke il kernel del CPU non è compatibile con xubuntu i386!!
<jester-> d3vid: ripiega su puppylinux
<d3vid> hai un link?
<jester-> d3vid: max ci gira lubuntu se qul hw
<kyPop> la crtella tm201 che contiene il file install.sh si trova tra la cartella scaricati e video in home
<kyPop> puo trattarsi di una chiavetta difettosa?
<jester-> kyPop: cd tm201
<kyPop> cd tm201 nel terminale?
<jester-> eh
<kyPop> cd tm 201 lo devo scrivere nel terminale?
<jester-> kyPop:  e dove se no
<jester-> kyPop: chmod +h install.sh
<jester-> kyPop: scusa chmod +x install.sh
<kyPop> ok
<jester-> kyPop: quindi sudo ./install.sh
<kyPop> mi dice file o directory inesistente
<jester-> kyPop: non sei col terminale dove c'è i file
<jester-> kyPop: controlla per bene dove sta col file manager
<kyPop> solo nella home non nella cartella dove c'è il file sh
<kyPop> tok ripeto tutto
<jester-> kyPop: se magari i dai il percorso esatto
<jester-> sara in una cartella timsticass/fores in una sottocartella
<kyPop> la cartella tim contiene una cartella .tar.gz e affianco il file install.sh
<jester-> kyPop: e come si chiama la cartella che hai copiato
<kyPop> la cartella che ho estratto si chiama TM201.TIM
<jester-> kyPop: se non dici giusto linux non ha la palla di vetro
<jester-> kyPop: cd TM201.TIM
<kyPop> tsi ma ho scritto come è il nome della cartella
<jester-> kyPop: chmod +x install.sh
<jester-> kyPop: prima avevi scritto tim201
<jester-> kyPop: sudo ./install.sh
<kyPop> si anche se ho scritto male con te sul terminale  lo scritto bene
<jester-> ls
<jester-> lo vedi install.sh?
<kyPop> no vedo la cartella tm201
<jester-> kyPop: pigli per i fondelli o cosa
<kyPop> solo un secondo che riprovo
<jester-> la cartella che hai copiato che nome esatto ha
<kyPop> TM201.TIM.L.B04
<TaLaDo> -.-
<kyPop> THO SCRITTO COSI NEL TERMINALE CD TM201.TIM.L.B04
<kyPop> QUANDO DO INVIO AL PRIMO COMANDO MI ESCE TILDE/ E IL NOME DELLA CARTELLA
<kyPop> poi sudo./install.sh mi dice inesistente
<jester-> kyPop: il nome esatto maiuscolo/minuscolo della cartella che hai copiato dalla usb
<kyPop> TM201.TIM.L.B04
<kyPop> CHE HO SCRITTO NEL TERMINALE
<jester-> kyPop: chiudi e riapri il terminale
<jester-> kyPop: cd TM201.TIM.L.B04
<TaLaDo> kyPop, forse non hai capito che noi nn vediamo il tuo terminale :)
<jester-> lo vedi ne prompt se entra
<jester-> è il quarto nome diverso chaìe dai
<kyPop> RIGO SUCCESSIVO È: TILDE/TM201.TIM.L.B04S
<jester-> kyPop: rigo di cosa
<TaLaDo> il prompt
<kyPop> TSUL TERMINALE CD .....INVIO
<TaLaDo> è in quella cartella ora che c'è dentro?
<TaLaDo> kyPop, digita ls e vedi se c'è un file di installazione
<jester-> kyPop: è =$ la bassh di buntu non ~/
<jester-> kyPop: sicuro che hai ubuntu?
<TaLaDo> ubuntu taroccato?
<jester-> originale non di sicuro
<jester-> ha il prompt di winz
<TaLaDo> uhm
<kyPop> MI DICE DI INSTALLARE CON SUDO APR-GET INSTALL SH
<kyPop> TAPT GET
<TaLaDo> bho
<kyPop> APT GET
<jester-> kyPop: ls install.sh
<jester-> che fa
<jester-> kyPop: fa vedere cosa ha scritto il terminale,
<jester-> !paste | kyPop
<ubot-it> kyPop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kyPop> MIDICE: CHIAVETTA INTERNET TM201.TAR.GZ. INSTALL SH
<TaLaDo> kyPop, in linux minuscole e maiuscole hanno la loro importanza e poi sarà install.sh al limite
<jester-> kyPop: install maiuscolo?
<jester-> o minuscolo, non è la stessa cosa non èwinz
<kyPop> MI FA VEDERE LA CARTELLA TIM E IL FILE INSTALL.SH
<TaLaDo> ok rinuncio
<kyPop> minuscolo
<jester-> kyPop: chmod +x install.sh
<jester-> kyPop: alura?
<TaLaDo> :)
<kyPop> quando do questo comando chmod e do invio alla riga successiva mi da tilde /e il nome della cartella tm
<TaLaDo> bene
<kyPop> con s finale
<TaLaDo> ?
<jester-> kyPop: sudo ./install.sh
<jester-> se ancora non c'è ti banno
<kyPop> non so cosa fare scusa ma file o directory inesistente
<jester-> kyPop: fai che ci prendi in giro
<TaLaDo> <kyPop> MI FA VEDERE LA CARTELLA TIM E IL FILE INSTALL.SH
<jester-> kyPop: leggiti il file readme e install va
<kyPop> assolutamente no ho un portatile e vorrei sol usare la chiavetta internet
<jester-> kyPop> minuscolo
<kyPop> ok grazie di tutto, continuo a provare vi faccio saper come è andata
<fufibirba> ciao! in ubuntu 12.10 ho eliminato il software blueman ora che voglio reinstallarlo non me lo lascia in ubuntu software center come fare?
<GOMINOR> ciao
<GOMINOR> qualche idea glpiana per quel problema?
<jester-> firez: sudo apt-get install --reinstall blueman
<kyPop> non risolto con chiavetta internet tim
<kyPop> la chiavetta riconosciuta solo come usb contiene tre cartelle:linux windows e mac
<jester-> kyPop: copia la linux nella home
<kyPop> se apro la cartella linux scompatto il contenuto in home
<jester-> kyPop: copiala e basta
<kyPop> gia fatto
<jester-> nome cartella
<kyPop> la mia domanda è se clicco su install.sh mi dice di esguire nel terminale o di mostrare il contenut
<jester-> kyPop: linux maiusc o minusc
<kyPop> se eseguo nel terminale mi avvisa che e necessario avere i privilegi di amministartore
<kyPop> tin pratica un terminale root
<jester-> kyPop: e 7 devi usare sudo ./install.sh
<jester-> kyPop: ma sarà dentro alla cartella linux il necessario
<jester-> kyPop: e disicuro c'è un readme e un install con le indicazioni
<kyPop> scusa non vorrei infastidirti ma ci abbiamo provato il file e directory sempre inesistente
<kyPop> si ma non spiega nulla
<jester-> kyPop: visto che non ho la palla di vetro cosa hai copiato nella home
<jester-> dalla chiavetta alla home
<kyPop> nella home c'è una cartella di nome tim ecc ecc. piu un file install.sh
<jester-> kyPop: visto che non ho la palla di vetro cosa hai copiato nella home
<jester-> lo saprai di cosa hai fatto il copia incolla
<jester-> e sarà li da vedere
<kyPop> la cartella tim una volta aperta contiene altre cartellle
<jester-> quali
<kyPop> te sul file install.sh che bisogna agire lodice anche laguida della chavetta
<jester-> madu
<jester-> quali altre cartelle contiene
<jester-> kyPop: install.sh è dentro all tim a alla linux
<jester-> se non vai dove c'è il file mica parte
<kyPop> c'è la cartella tim che contiene un cartella sempre tim e il file .sh
<jester-> kyPop: quindi sta in tim/tim
<jester-> kyPop: allora hai copiato una cartella tim
<jester-> entri col filemanager e cosa vedi appena entrato
<kyPop> cartella tm201 -- all'interno c'è una cartella chiavetta internet tim in formato tar.gz e il file .sh
<jester-> kyPop: nome esatto della cartella e della sottocartella
<kyPop> l'ho aperta con gestore archivi
<kyPop> e  ora sta in home
<jester-> kyPop: cosa hai aperto col geestore archivi
<jester-> non devi prire nulla
<jester-> kyPop: cancella e ricopia da capo
<kyPop> la cartella contenuta nella chiavetta che viene letta solo come usb
<jester-> o per una roba di un minuto viene natale
<kyPop> infatti
<jester-> kyPop: cancella qualla copiata prima e riopiaa
<jester-> ricopiala
<kyPop> te una cartella di solo 10 mb
<jester-> va bè ci ho prvato
<jester-> ma non c'è peggior sordo che di chi non vuol sentire
<kyPop> il fatto e che trovo incredibile le complcazioni per installare un sotware esterno su linux
<jester-> kyPop: è una cosa molto semplice ma siccome trolli non se ne verrà mai a capo
<kyPop> tla guida di installazione e di due righe su wundows mentre e una pagine per linux
<kyPop> til problema e il terminale root
<jester-> kyPop: non te l'ha ordinato il medico di usare linux
<kyPop> eccolo la si e offeso
<jester-> !troll | kyPop
<ubot-it> kyPop: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<kyPop> ho provato in diversi modi seguendo le tue indicazione ma non succede nulla il messaggior e lo stesso
<jester-> non segui una cippa
<kyPop> tfile e dirodtory inesistente
<jester-> classico troll
<kyPop> ho provato anche direttamente con network manager
<jester-> se se
<jester-> è cosi complicato cancellare e ricopiare la cartella
<kyPop> sinceramente non comprendo il tuo atteggiamento
<jester-> invece il tuo lo si comprende benissimo
<kyPop> pensi stranamente che ti sto prendendo in giro ma non è cosi.
<kyPop> ci abbiamo gia provato
<kyPop> comunque una volta copiata la cartella cosa dovrei fare
<jester-> omincia a cancellarla a copiarla
<jester-> e non andare per i cazzi tuoi
<kyPop> solo un attimo
<kyPop> fatto la cartella linux e in minuscolo
<jester-> kyPop: che cartella hai copiato
<kyPop> la cartella linux contenuta nella usb
<jester-> kyPop: cd linux
<jester-> kyPop: ls   e metti la risposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | kyPop
<ubot-it> kyPop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kyPop> bash: file o directory inesistente
<jester-> kyPop: hai una cartella linux minuscolo nella home o no
<kyPop> bash: cd. linux file o dir inesistente per l'esattezza
<jester-> kyPop: hai una cartella linux minuscolo nella home o no
<felice> sera
<kyPop> oltra a quella copiata no
<jester-> kyPop: cosa hai copiato dalla usb alla hoe
<jester-> hoe
<jester-> home
<felice> jester, quando posso ho un problema
<jester-> felice: avanti coi carri
<kyPop> la crtella linux che contiene una cartella TM201.IM.L.B04.tar.gz
<felice> non riesco a installare programmi, fa richiami a archivio.ubuntu.it
<jester-> se hai una cartella linux nella home coe mai dice che non c'è
<jester-> kyPop:  cd ~/linux
<kyPop> scusa il simbolo tilde
<jester-> felice: da apt?
<jester-> copia e incolla nel terminale
<jester->  ~  controlgr+ì
<felice> no da ubuntu center
<jester-> felice: fa vedere nel paste sudo apt-get update
<jester-> !paste | felice
<ubot-it> felice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<felice> sta facendo appena finisce incollo
<kyPop> scusa cosa è controlgr
<jester-> altgr
<jester-> +ì  iaccentato
<jester-> kyPop: copiare da qui al terminale?
<felice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613864/
<jester-> felice: manca una key di sicurezza del ppa e il server it archive è ciucco
<kyPop> bash: cd: /home/nomeutente/linux: file o directory non esistente
<jester-> anzi na mancano 2
<felice> come risolvo?
<jester-> felice: comincia a cambiare server da sorgenti software
<felice> ottimo, come?
<jester-> kyPop: risponde proprio /home/nomeutente?
<kyPop> si
<jester-> felice: impostazioni di sistema
<jester-> kyPop: lol
<kyPop> tnome utente e il mio
<kyPop> antonio
<jester-> kyPop: quindi di sicuro non c'è una cartella linux nella home
<felice> io ci sono
<kyPop> c'è la cartella copiata
<kyPop> non scompattata come dovrebbe ma copiata comemi hai suggerito
<jester-> felice: cambia il server con uno italiano tipo fatbull
<jester-> kyPop: e quando mai una cartrella si scompatta, però trolli quasi bene
<kyPop> dalla chavetta al pc la cartella si estrae non è cosi?
<kyPop> pero io lo copiata come mi hai detto
<jester-> felice:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 867610CEC3F190AB && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add -
<felice> sono in impostazioni sistema, quale voce relativa ai server?
<jester-> felice: si
<jester-> altro
<jester-> italia
<jester-> clicca +
<felice> non lo trovo altro, scusami
<jester-> felice: itlia lo ha trovato?
<jester->  +italia
<jester-> clicca che si allarga
<jester-> felice: server clicca
<felice> da impostazioni sistema, c'è personale, hardware, sistema
<felice> icone italia non la trovo
<jester-> felice: c'è sorgeni software in impostazioni
<jester-> trovato?
<felice> no, io ho premuto sulla barra sinistra impostazioni di sistema, forse, c'è altra strada?
<jester-> felice: oppure ari softcnter e menu modifica
<jester-> apri
<jester-> ata li dentro
<felice> ci sono, sorgenti software
<jester-> eh
<jester-> clicca server
<jester-> altro
<felice> si fatto, altri server, seleziono fatbull
<jester-> ok chiudi
<luca> buona sere il mio scanner non va appare questo
<jester-> felice:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 867610CEC3F190AB && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add -
<jester-> felice:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add -
<felice> dove le metto?
<jester-> copia incolla per bene nel terminale
<kyPop> jester cosa faccio chiudo o aspetto?
<jester-> anche - finale
<luca> hpaio:net/photosmart_C309a-series?ZC=hpf1814 è stata raggiunta la fine del file
<luca> chi mi può aiutare
<jester-> luca: che è
<luca> in pratica provo a scannerizzare ma non trova lo scanner
<jester-> luca: che scanner
<luca> uso lo scanner della mmia hp309_a
<luca> serie photo smart premium
<jester-> luca: che distro
<luca> 12.10
<felice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613900/
<jester-> felice: ok sudo apt-get update
<jester-> luca: vai sul sito hp e prendi hpilip e controlla che il tuo scanner sia supportato
<jester-> dalla 12.0 policy ciucca non lo mettono piu nel repo
<jester-> c'è solo un cazzllo che dovrebbe fare scarico e installazione ma non funa
<felice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613904/
<jester-> felice:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 867610CEC3F190AB && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add -
<kyPop> comunque qundo provo con cd tilde / e una qualsiasi cartella presente in home mi da sempre file o directory inesistente
<jester-> kyPop: ma va?
<felice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613908/
<kyPop> si è cosi tu scherzi ma come mai non trova nessuna cartella
<jester-> felice: ok sudo apt-get update
<jester-> kyPop: è u mistero
<jester-> gaudioso di linux
<jester-> kyPop:  ls Scrivania
<peppe0911> ciao a tutti
<felice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613919/
<jester-> kyPop:  cd Scrivania
<peppe0911> ho un problema con la connessione di rete
<jester-> felice: la key l'ha importata ma non gli piace e tieni presente che 90% deo ppa sono da evitare
<peppe0911> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<jester-> peppe0911: di rete nel senso?
<kyPop> sempre inesistente
<jester-> kyPop: non è possibile
<felice> jester per me sei grande cosi, ho appena installato virtualbox, che prima non riuscivo
<felice> per me ora vado bene cosi
<kyPop> provo un attimo sul fisso
<peppe0911> jester nel senso pc con Ubuntu e pc con win 7 connessi alla stessa wi fi..il pc con win non naviga..
<jester-> peppe0911: non centra linux
<jester-> peppe0911: metti i dns in einz
<peppe0911> però appena disconnetto linux dalla rete subito comincia ad and
<jester-> o fai una scheda ip statico
<kyPop> anche sul pc se do cs scrivania mi dice inesistente
<kyPop> cd scirivania
<jester-> kyPop: se se
<peppe0911> dovresti spiegarmi jester
<jester-> kyPop: Scrivania  S maiuscola
<luca> jester puoi aiutarmi
<jester-> peppe0911: conrolla nel router se NAT è abilitato
<jester-> luca: ti ho scritto sopra
<kyPop> sul pc fisso mi da questo: ~/Scrivania$
<jester-> devi andare sul sito hp e vedere per il tua multi, facile che serva hplip
<jester-> kyPop: quindi funza
<jester-> kyPop: sevi osservare lettere maiuscole minuscole
<kyPop> sul fisso e cosi ora riprovo sul portatile
<jester-> kyPop: e non c'è coe far finta di non leggere
<luca> oppps sorry
<jester-> luca: tipo printer?
<kyPop> sul portatile inesistente
<peppe0911> jester non mi ricordo come si fa a vedere le impostazioni del router
<jester-> kyPop: reinstalla il sistema
<kyPop> un attimo che ti voglio solo chiedere una cosa
<jester-> e metti una ubuntu originale non un tarocco
<luca> hp 309_a photosmart premium
<kyPop> sul portatile quando apro il terminale c'è il nome utente@nome utente - e c'è un numero che e il modello del portatile
<kyPop> sul fisso c'è desktop
<luca> hp lip no apre niente ne fa niente che devo fare???
<kyPop> puo dipendere da questo?
<jester-> luca: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html?
<adrian> salve
<Guest91178> volevo sapere se si puo installare ubuntu con una chiavetta?
<luca> questo è quello che scrive
<luca> Installation Wizard You have selected Ubuntu 12.10 using the HP Photosmart Premium Fax All-in-one Printer Series -c309a.  Ubuntu 12.10 supplies HPLIP 2.8.2 and it does not support your printer.  You must download and install HPLIP in order to use your printer with Ubuntu 12.10.  Please click Previous to select a different operating system or printer.
<jester-> luca: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/gethplip.html
<dod> Guest91178 si
<Guest91178> come si fa?
<dod> ! installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<dod> Guest91178 hai un pc con quale sistema installato?
<Guest91178> io ho installato attuialmente windows pero qualcosa è andato storto e non posso usare niente
<jester-> luca: scarica il file
<Guest91178> windows malcolm x 8 è un os tarocco
<jester-> luca: infatti dice che quello ciofeca in 12,10 non va
<Guest91178> ho scaricato
<dod> Guest91178 sul pc che stai usando adesso?
<kyPop> vedo la differenza tra i due terminali sul fisso nomeutente@nomeutente-desktop sul portatile non c'e desktop
<luca> e poi dopo che lo scaricato
<jester-> kyPop: è il nome del pc
<luca> come lo installo???
<jester-> kyPop: reinstalla
<jester-> luca: comincia a scaricare
<Guest91178> io ho il computer fisso scarico ubuntu desktop 12.10
<Guest91178> ??
<luca> fatto
<jester-> luca: dove lo ha messo
<luca> su scaricati
<jester-> luca: cd Scaricati
<peppe0911> jester ci sono..la NAT è attivata
<Guest91178> ubuntu lo si puo anche installare via cd vero?
<jester-> luca: chmod +x hplipsticass.run
<dod> Guest91178 ti devi installare unetbootin , installarlo su windows, poi lui ti crea una chiavetta, gli indichi ubuntu e lui se lo scarica, oppure gli indichi il percorso della iso che hai scaricato e lui ti fa' la pennetta usb. in alternativa masterizzi la iso che hai scaricato su un cdrom alla velocita' piu' bassa che ti e' possibile . poi installi bootando da cd.
<luca> aspetta il percorso mi sa che è sbagliato
<dod> Guest91178   http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jester-> luca: lo saprai dove lo hai messo
<jester-> ma che è la giornata dei path
<kyPop> e la giornata dei problemi
<kyPop> e si cerca solo un aiuto
<dod> Guest91178 si la iso di ubuntu che devi scaricare e' ubuntu desktop 12.10  -  32 o 64 bit a seconda della cpu che hai , se prendi la 32 comunque funziona anche su cpu 64 bit.
<peppe0911> raga nessuno mi può aiutare?
<luca> opps
<jester-> luca: trovato?
<luca> home francesco Scaricati hplip-3.13.3.run
<dod> peppe0911  http://192.168.0.1 oppure provi http://192.168.0.2  o  http://192.168.0.0  e vedi di entrare nel router
<peppe0911> si fatto
<jester-> luca: cd Scaricati
<jester-> luca: chmod +x hplip-3.13.3.run
<peppe0911> dod su NAT dice abilitata
<jester-> luca: ./hplip-3.13.3.run
<dod> peppe0911 ti so dire come entrare ma non so cosa vuoi fare. di condivisione in nat non so niente.
<jester-> luca: segui il tutto e poi apri hp-toolboxx e istalli la stampante
<luca> il primo comando non fa nulla
<luca> provo il secondo
<peppe0911> dod dicevo ho 2 pc un win 7 e uno con ubuntu appena installato..tutti e 2 connessi al wi fi il win non funziona
<jester-> luca: ./hplip-3.13.3.run
<dod> peppe0911 non vedo a cosa ti serva la nat locale. se ti connetti in wifi da ambedue allo stesso router condividi (dividi) la banda frai due. quindi basta che ti connetti con ognuno al wifi. stesso user, stessa password.
<jester-> dod: il modem cinese o non è un router o assegna lo steso ip
<ubuntuwins> ciao
<ubuntuwins> ciao
<jester-> luca: sta facendo?
<peppe0911> dod infatti..ma tutte e 2 insieme il win non funziona..e non capisco come mai
<luca> si si lavora
<ubuntuwins> sono quello che hai bannato
<dod> se permette il nat ed e' una rete locale che vuoi fare in qualche pagina di quel modem-router c'e' modo di assegnare degli ip fissi al pc. vedi quale e' quello di ubuntu e per quello con windows cambi il numero finale.
<jester-> luca: poi cerfa hp-toolbox
<luca> lo ho già installato
<dod> pero' ti devi studiare le impostazioni di quello specifico router che hai tu. ognuno ha il suo programma di settaggi.
<jester-> aprilo che appare l'icona sulla barra
<jester-> luca: troavato hp-toolbox?
<dod> peppe0911 controlla anche il contratto che hai con il tuo gestore al riguardo. alcuni limitano la possibilita' di collegamento a uno o due o tre soli pc.
<peppe0911> dod il problema è che in win è impostato su automatico e non me lo dice quale sia..avevo chiamato il centro assistenza infostrada e mi avevano dato un indirizzo ip manuale ed era diverso da ubuntu ma non funzionava uguale
<luca> si si lo ho lateralmente ma sta ancora installando tramite terminale
<ubuntuwins> che ne penzate di un acces point + piu' router wired? E' la scelta giusta , per accoppiare 2 apparecchi? o meglio altre soluzioni se si desidera due moduli? i nuovi router all in one li vedo molto cervellotici specie se molto evoluti!
<peppe0911> poi mi hanno resettato il modem e ora è di nuovo automatico
<jester-> peppe0911: deve essere in automatico che ip ha il router
<ubuntuwins> ar7 come architettura e' davvero scadente rispetto a broadcom
<dod> peppe0911 il problema e' questo. fare una sottorete locale con ip dinamico dal gestore. non ti so aiutare. googla. o richiedi qui piu' tardi. magari qualcuno sa come fare.
<dod> la sottorete con ip fissi in nat ovviamente.
<peppe0911> il gestore appena ha sentito ubuntu non ne ha voluto sapere
<peppe0911> mi voleva far mandare il pc con win in assistenza
<dod> googla rete locale ubuntu windows  non ti so che altro dire
<jester-> peppe0911: ip del router?
<peppe0911> jester dove lo vedo?
<luca> ora appare questo che devo fare HPLIP-3.12.6 exists, this may conflict with the new one being installed. Do you want to ('i'= Remove and Install*, 'o'= Overwrite, 'q'= Quit)?
<jester-> luca: i
<jester-> peppe0911: http://192.168.0.1  se vuole la pass è lui
<peppe0911> ok jester..su ip route
<luca> ora appare questo HPLIP UPDATE NOTIFICATION ------------------------- Do you want to check for HPLIP updates?. (y=yes*, n=no) :
<jester-> peppe0911: oppure http://192.168.1.1
<jester-> luca: y
<peppe0911> jester si ci sono..allora sono su ip route
<luca> ora appare questo Restart or re-plug in your printer (r=restart, p=re-plug in*, i=ignore/continue, q=quit) :
<jester-> peppe0911: 0.1?
<jester-> luca: r
<peppe0911> jester 1.1
<luca> ora appare questo note:  note: IMPORTANT! Make sure to save all work in all open applications before restarting! Restart now (y=yes, n=no*, q=quit) ?
<jester-> luca: adesso la istalli da hplip
<jester-> y ti riavvia il pc
<jester-> peppe0911: vai in modifica reti
<jester-> peppe0911: wifi e poi in modifica
<jester-> peppe0911: 192.168.1.50  255.255.255.0  192.168.1.1  server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<jester-> devo suscire
<peppe0911> jester questo su LAN setting lo devo mettere?
<luca___> ora jester con hp toll box cosa devo fare
<akis24> sera
<luca___> ora su hp toll box che devo fare
<luca___> grazie davvero jester funziona alla grande
<ange_> sera ,qualcuno sa dirmi come installare skype su ubuntu 12.10
<krabador> ange_, puoi installarlo direttamente dal gestore di pacchetti, oppure scaricarlo dal sito, ed installare le dipendenze
<ange_> come si installano le dipendenze?( che non sò cosa siano) forse ce l'ho su synaptic
<enzotib> !skype | ange_
<ubot-it> ange_: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<krabador> ange_, allora, scarica skype 12.04 multiarch, dal sito, poi da terminale vai nella cartella in cui è contenuto il pacchetto e mandi "dpkg -i pacchettoskype || apt-get -yf install "
<krabador> scusami "sudo dpkg -i pacchettoskype || sudo apt-get -yf install "
<enzotib> perché || ?
<ange_> ok mi metto all'opera...grz
<krabador> enzotib, perchè skype , avendo bisogno di dipendense, alla fine di dpkg da errore
<krabador> *dipendenze
<enzotib> comunque skype è nei repo, anzi a volte quello del sito da problemi, mi pare
<enzotib> repo partner
<krabador> enzotib, si, pero' qualche volta quello del repo è una versione prima
<enzotib> eh vabè, sempre a inseguire l'ultima versione...
<krabador> :D
<ange_> ho provato nel software center , c'è scritto " usa questa sorgente"
<krabador> ange_, si, dal software center ti fa installare quella del repository partner, alla fine va bene lo stesso
<ange_> ce ne una che da meno problemi? sul sistema a 32 bit?
<krabador> ange_, allora, prova l'ultima del sito, se da problemi, prova quella de repository
<akhilleus> salve vorrei cambiare l'icona di teamviewer 8 ma con locate TeamViewer 8 non mi da le icone
<ange_> vabbuò..
<krabador> ange_, i problemi di skype su linux, sono legati al supporto linux dell'hardware usato da skype
<krabador> ange_, e talvolta a problemi di skype
<krabador> ange_, l'unica è provare.
<akhilleus> chi mi aiuta a cambiare l'icona du teamviewer 8???
<mibofra> akhilleus, ma ha che pro?
<akhilleus> estetico oppure cambiare quella delle cartelle: non so come fare!
<krabador> akhilleus, eh, calma :), prova locate teamviewer, senza 8
<mibofra> akhilleus, 1) scegli l'icona che più ti piace
<akhilleus> si esce un mare di roba ma poi non so quale scegliere
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614122/
<krabador> akhilleus, è l'unico png presente
<akhilleus> le png che visualizzo se le sostituisco non cambia nulla
<akhilleus> ce ne sono 2
<krabador> ops, 4
<akhilleus> png ma il mio teamviewer é 64bit forse x quello non va dato che ho trovato le icone vecchie
<ange_> dal sito devo scegliere 10.04 a 32 bit o ubuntu 12.04 multiark o debian 7.0 multiark?  o.O
<ange_> ah si mi avevi consigliato 12.04 multiarch... come si va nella cartella dove è contenuto il pacchetto scaricato da terminale?
<krabador> ange_, il browser non ti ha fatto scegliere la cartella di scarico?
<krabador> ange_, se non ti ha fatto scegliere la cartella di scarico, e te l'ha scaricato, apri il terminale e digiti "cd Scaricati"
<krabador> dovrebbe essere lì dentro
<ange_> stà scaricando forse mi dovrebbe aprire il tutto con il software center . appena ha finito ti dico...
<krabador> se hai accettato la schermata in default , si, te lo aprirà col software center
<akhilleus> krabador quale modifico???? aiutami x favore
<krabador> akhilleus, oddio, qual vuoi assolutamente cambiare, quella sul desktop?
<mibofra> akhilleus, scelta l'icona :)) ?
<akhilleus> nel desktop sono quelle che ho scaricato io! no voglio cambiare quella che sta sulla voce internet dal pannello
<akhilleus> si si
<mibofra> akhilleus, cerca il file /usr/share/applications/teamviewer*.desktop
<mibofra> * sarebbe da sostituire con il numero della versione, 6 7 o 8 o altra
<krabador_> /usr/share/applications/teamviewer-teamviewer8.desktop akhilleus ce l'hai qui
<akhilleus> ok provo
<krabador_> oddio, sono uscito...
<ange_> si l'ha aperto con il SC, c'è scritto "installare questo file solamente se ci si può fidare della sua provenienza" ... proseguo?
<krabador_> si
<akhilleus> si ma non me la fa sostituire
<akhilleus> neanche con privilegi
<akhilleus> in pratica non è png
<akhilleus> ma .desktop
<akhilleus> e cmq sarebbe quella del pannello perchè al desktop ho quella che ho scaricato io in formato png
<ange_> installato , perchè mi scrive "reinstalla" ?
<krabador_> è quello che appare nel software center alla fine dell'installazione di qualcosa
<ange_> ah ok ora guardo è tutto ok...
<krabador_> perchè se da problemi, puoi reinstallarla, scongiurando eventuali motivazioni  legate all'installazione del pacchetto
<ange_> guardo se è tutto ok, accedo e controllo...
<krabador_> ok, verifica tra le opzioni, il funzionamento della webcam, se presente, e fai la chiamata di prova al bot
<ange_> devo riavviare ? clicco sull'icona presente nel launcher ma non si apre...
<ange_> ok , ok l'ha aperto dalla dash... ora testo o.O
<gianpox> Buonasera. Ho uno strano problema con un HUB usb. Il quale sembra non funzionare fintantoché è connesso solitariamente ma inizia magicamente a funzionare quando connetto un'altra periferica a un altra porta. Ho chiaramente provato a scambiare le porte e via dicendo ma nulla da fare. L'HUB è alimentato da un alimentatore esterno ma anche scollegando quest'ultimo il problema si presenta ugualmente (so che non c'ent
<gianpox> ra nulla ma ci ho provato ugualmente :-D). La cosa strana è che con il solo HUB collegato; "lsusb" lo vede sempre come collegato a prescindere dal fatto che io attacchi o stacchi l'HUB realmente.
<ange_> problema già successo:con la webcam integrata mi vedo al rovescio....
<krabador_> ange_, hai una scheda nvidia?
<ange_> non sò... cm posso verificare?
<krabador_> ange_, lspci da terminale
<ange_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614249/
<krabador_> ange_, hai una ati
<ange_> cm procedo?
<krabador_> ange_, software-properties-gtk da terminale e vedi cosa ti dice l'ultima tab a destra
<Torpedo_Smash> ciao
<akhilleus> come cambio questa dannata icona????
<akhilleus> é assurdo
<Torpedo_Smash> akhilleus; posso esserti d'aiuto se nessuno già ti segue?
<akhilleus> si certo
<akhilleus> ieri ho scaricato teamViewer 8 64 bit
<akhilleus> vorrei cambiare icona del pannello
<akhilleus> ma non riesco proprio
<akhilleus> sotituire l'originale insomma
<ange_> questo e mi apre sorgenti software....http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614263/
<Torpedo_Smash> akhilleus, se ho capito bene vuoi cambiare l'icona del programma, giusto?
<krabador_> ange_, in sorgenti sofware, cosa ti dice l'ultima tab a destra?
<ange_> intendi driver aggiuntivi?
<krabador_> si
<ange_> nessun driver propietario in uso..
<krabador_> hai il driver proprietario da poter installare?
<ange_> non sò krab... non me ne intendo
<ange_> lo devo cercare sul web?
<krabador_> ange_, compare in un elenco, li' nella tab di driver aggiuntivi?
<tima_> buonasera ciao a tutti
<ange_> no , vuoto..."nessun driver propietario in uso"
<tima_> vorrei re-installare lubuntu da CD come faccio?
<tima_> non riesco a farlo partire da boot da CD
<akis24> tima_ basta impostare dal bios del pc come periferica inziale di boot il lettore cd.rom
<krabador_> ange_, allora, conviene provare ad installare il driver proprietario di ati, "sudo apt-get -y install fglrx-updates" da terminale
<krabador_> ange_, riavvii e riverifica la webcam in skype
<ange_> ok..
<krabador_> ange_, prima manda " sudo apt-get update"
<ange_> va bene...
<ange_> problema...http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614288/
<tima_> akis24 provo subito
<ange_> no scusa, ho sbagliato io!!
<ange_> si ora stà scaricando...
<tima_> akis24 era semplice grazie...
<akis24> tima_ : :)
<nicola> ciao a tutti
<nicola> ripropongo un problema che si è verificato qlc giorno fa
<nicola> mentre stava scaricando e installando aggiornamenti
<nicola> è caduta la connessione
<nicola> sennonchè, al riavvio mi è apparso il messaggio: "Si è verificato un problema con un programma di sistema"
<nicola> (penso che il problema sia relativo al flashplugin)
<akis24> reinstallalo
<nicola> questo è quello che appare nella cronologia di ubuntu software center: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5614358/
<akis24> nicola prova a dare da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<nicola> ecco il risultato: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5614374/
<akis24> nicola hai problemi al pc ?
<akis24> non credo
<nicola> infatti, l'unico problema è che dopo l'accensione mi appare un messaggio:"Si è verificato un problema con un programma di sistema" Annulla - Segnala problema
<akis24> a volte è apport che si avvia erroneamente ..
<akis24> io l'ho tolto
<akis24> nicola : sudo apt-get remove apport
<akis24> e riavvi
<mibofra> akis24, è abitudine di apport
<akis24> i*
<akis24> e si mibofra
<mibofra> ma se non sei sviluppatore o non hai intenzione di riportare bug lo puoi pure togliere
<akis24> io l'ho fatto infatti
<mibofra> ange_, ciao, sei tu quello che ha problemi con la webcam?
<PinguvsTux> ehm io avrei dei seri problemi con k3b qualcuno conosce dei programmi che potrebbero sostituirlo?
<nicola> riavvio e vi faccio sapere...
<akis24> ok
<vinci98> PinguvsTux, brasero
<PinguvsTux> sì ma brasero masterizza e basta non estrae anche
<vinci98> PinguvsTux, devi fare l'iso?
<akis24> PinguvsTux : intendi estrarre tracce audio ?
<akis24> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<PinguvsTux> sì
<PinguvsTux> allora uso ubuntu 12.10
<vinci98> ecco si all0audio?
<vinci98> *'
<PinguvsTux> praticamente quando provo a fare qualcunque cose con k3b mi da errore
<PinguvsTux> da estrarre iso a tracce aiudio
<akis24> PinguvsTux : sudo apt-get install lame
<vinci98> audio c'è rhythmbox | audio basta brasero
<PinguvsTux> poi un'altra cosa con k3b io ho installato i programmi aggiuntivi ma non me li riconosce tutti (sox, transcode, eMovix) perché?
<akis24> PinguvsTux http://help.ubuntu-it.org/7.04/ubuntu/musicvideophotos/it/music-audiocds.html
<vinci98> akis24, ma k3b non è principalmente per kde?
<akis24> si
<akis24> e fa' tutto se installa  sudo apt-get install lame
<akis24> a me faceva tutto
<akis24> ora non lo uso con gnome
<PinguvsTux> e invece per estrarre tracce video?
<akis24> ffmpeg
<almaidinajad> ciao a tutti come posso salvare i pacchetti che ho installato per poi installare gli stessi in un'altro pc?
<enzotib> !clone | almaidinajad
<ubot-it> almaidinajad: Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<almaidinajad> grazie enzotib
<almaidinajad> perchè quando aggiorno la cache di apt vengono ignorati alcune sorgetnti?
<almaidinajad> *sorgenti?
<mapreri> almaidinajad: perchè quelle che hai te sono già aggiornate
<mapreri> il soggetto è "le copie"
<mapreri> almaidinajad: ;) sono anche qui! :D
<almaidinajad> grazie mapreri, quindi non le devo eliminare dai sorgenti? io pensavo che erano corrotte
<enzotib> almaidinajad, se non ci sono errori, non devi fare niente
<enzotib> e le righe che iniziano con Ign non sono errori
<almaidinajad> grazie, enzotib. ho capito
<mapreri> enzotib: sai se glpiana ha degli orari preferiti per venire qua?
<enzotib> mapreri, la mattina
<mapreri> enzotib: che, casualmente, è l'orario più difficile per me.... va beh, al massimo gli mando un'email.. grazie! :)
<enzotib> mapreri, può lasciargli un messagio su memserv
<busy87> sera
<busy87> ho installato glx-cairo dock su ubuntu 12.04... qulcuno sa se posso rimuovere unity e tenermi solo glx-cairo dock?
<mapreri> enzotib: vero anche questo, ma non mi piace quel servizio! :) mi sa tanto di spam... mah!
<m8> we
<Desty_Nova> Salve a tutti, ho fatto del casino con Libre Office, chi se la sente di darmi una mano?
<vinci98> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<snoopybbt> salve! qualcuno usa netkit? non riesco a far partire un lab su ubuntu 12.04
<Desty_Nova> scusate!
<Desty_Nova> Avevo installato Libreoffice 4.0 tramite ppa dedicato, ho deciso di toglierlo disinstallando il tutto da gestore pacchetti ed ho tolto anche il repository manualmente
<Desty_Nova> ma adesso che tento di installare libreoffice dall' Ubuntu Software Center mi da errore sui pacchetti
<mapreri> peccato che così non si retroceda. si dovrebbe usare ppa-purge.
<Desty_Nova> ho provato ma troppo tardi
<mapreri> vinci98: sai aiutarlo?
<vinci98> no...
<mapreri> aiutarlo/a* (non son mai sicuro) :D
<Desty_Nova> o
<Desty_Nova> :-)
<mapreri> ok. beh, o rimetti il ppa, e poi lo rimuovi con ppa-purge, oppure risolviamo questa cosa "a vecchia maniera", dal terminale.
<vinci98> mapreri, vai un attimo su #ubuntu-it-chat ?
<enzotib> snoopybbt, spiegati meglio
<Desty_Nova> sono a provare da terminale
<mapreri> vinci98: umh... in genere sto lontano da quella stanza :)
<mapreri> enzotib: lol...
<snoopybbt> enzotib: scusa!
<snoopybbt> enzotib: avevo deciso di lasciar perdere e mentre premevo invio ho visto il tuo messaggio
<snoopybbt> enzotib: dunque, ho definito il mio lab.conf e creato i vari files .startup
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: prova a dare `sudo apt-get install libreoffice`
<enzotib> snoopybbt, che fretta
<Desty_Nova> provato mi da errore sui pacchetti
<enzotib> snoopybbt, forse non hai capito che non so di che parli
<snoopybbt> enzotib: ah, scusa...
<Desty_Nova> mapreri,  libreoffice : Dipende: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.7-0ubuntu4) ma non sta per essere installato
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: eh, metti tutto su paste.ubuntu.com
<enzotib> snoopybbt, perciò chiedevo chiarimenti, magari il problema è più semplice di quel che sembra, oppure c'è qualcuno che sa rispondere
<enzotib> snoopybbt, bisogna avere un po' di pazienza
<Desty_Nova> credevo che per mezza riga potessi fare cosi
<snoopybbt> enzotib: figurati...
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: ah, se è solo mezza riga sì
<Desty_Nova> :-)
<mapreri> se sono più di 2
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: installa libreoffice-core
<mapreri> e dimmi dove si pianta
<Desty_Nova> mapreri, ovviamente mi da tutti i pacchetti da cui dipende libreoffice, tipo impress writer ecc ma che non mi installerà
<mapreri> in genere, per risolvere questo problema si risale fino a dove si pianta
<Desty_Nova> libreoffice-core mi chiede
<Desty_Nova> delle dipendenze
<Desty_Nova> si pianta subito
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: `sudo apt-get install libreoffice-core` di cosa si lamenta?
<Desty_Nova> libextexxt
<mapreri> eh, messaggio completo Desty_Nova ?
<Desty_Nova> arriva
<vinci98> snoopybbt, puoi dirci cosa vuoi fare cosa hai fatto e dov'è il problema ... altrimenti non possiamo aiutarti
<Desty_Nova> mapreri, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614684/
<enzotib> vinci98, è timido
<Desty_Nova> se provo ad installare le dipendenze una ad una mi da errore
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: mi bastava quella riga
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: sì, bisogna capire qual è quella sballata davvero, e rimuoverla.
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: `sudo apt-get install libexttextcat0`
<mapreri> in genere c'è un pacchetto troppo aggiornato da retrocedere, ma non retrocede automaticamenete (a meno di pinning e robe strane)
<enzotib> io guarderei se il/i sources.list sono a posto
<Desty_Nova> mapreri, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614693/
<snoopybbt> vinci98: cercando di far partire un lab di netkit, un software per simulare reti. riesco a definire il file di configurazione del lab, il programma di avvio (lstart) legge dal file di configurazione le informazioni sul lab ma non legge le informazioni sulle macchine, che quindi non partono
<Desty_Nova> posso forzare la versione?
<mapreri> enzotib: ha tolto un ppa senza retrocedere i pacchetti.....
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: spe
<enzotib> mapreri, ho letto
<enzotib> ora vedo "precise", ma che release ha? non s'è capito
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: `sudo apt-get purge libexttextcat-data` (solo se non ti rimuove niente
<mapreri> enzotib: precise
<mapreri> l'ha detto
<enzotib> ah, ok
<Desty_Nova> esatto
<Desty_Nova> 12.04
<Desty_Nova> provo...
<mapreri> boh, da qualche parte, non lo ritrovo più
<mapreri> (il fatto è che precise non lo uso, quindi voglio essere sicuro delle versioni, e vado a controllarmi su packages.u.c le versioni)
<enzotib> infatti, non lo trovo neanche io :)
<Desty_Nova> mapreri, dando il purge me lo rimuove, che faccio?
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: sì, intendo, se non ti rimuove altro che quello
<mapreri> oppure dicci che ti rimuove
<Desty_Nova> ah, ok
<Desty_Nova> solo quello
<mapreri> se ti disinstalla mezzo sistema non toglierlo ;P
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: ok, procedo
<mapreri> procedi*
<Desty_Nova> fatto
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: riprova a installare libreoffice
<mapreri> `sudo apt-get install libreoffice`
<Desty_Nova> Sembra funzionare!!!
<Desty_Nova> Grazie di cuore mapreri
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: bene! :)
<mapreri> di niente
<vinci98> mapreri,
<mapreri> Desty_Nova: avevi usato questo? https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<Desty_Nova> Questo mi insegnerà (forse) a non rimuovere manualmente i ppa prima di aver usato ppa purge :D
<enzotib> magari a non usare ppa che non siano _assolutamente_ necessari
<enzotib> o di cui è nota la stabilità
<Desty_Nova> mapreri, no avevo usato quello dedicato alla versione 4.0 di Libreoffice
<Desty_Nova> enzotib, Ehhh la tentazione di avere la versione 4 è stata troppo forte T;T
<enzotib> avevi bisogno di qualche caratteristica del 4 che non trovavi nella versione fornita da ubuntu? o semplicemente "la 4 è più nuova e più fica"?
<enzotib> ecco, infatti
<Desty_Nova> enzotib: la seconda che hai detto XD
<mapreri> enzotib: non sei più attirato da questa cosa?
<mapreri> è la stessa spinta che mi fa usare quotidianamente raring :D
<enzotib> mapreri, no, il pc lo uso per lavoro, e DEVE funzionare
<Desty_Nova> mapreri, ti dirò che passo solo da Ubuntu LTS a ubuntu LTS
<enzotib> le prove magari le faccio in vm
<Desty_Nova> ma poi mi perdo con ppa varie...
<mapreri> enzotib: beh, se lo usi per lavoro è un discorso :)
<vinci98> si esce fuori supporto?
<vinci98> c'è snoopybbt  che non ha ottenuto risposte
<enzotib> vinci98, e chi lo conosce netkit?
<vinci98> lui
<enzotib> ma poi, netkit manco lo vedo nei repo
<enzotib> !info netkit
<ubot-it> Package netkit does not exist in quantal
<snoopybbt> no, non c'è nei repo... niente supporto della comunità?
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> ma il fatto che nessuno lo conosca (di quelli che leggono al momento) è peggio
<enzotib> perché al massimo potevi andare in chat, ma temo che sia inutile
<snoopybbt> credo di aver risolto, più o meno
<vinci98> netkit poi è solo per linux ... ma non nei repo
<snoopybbt> ok, sto bestemmiando tanto, ma ho risolto
<snoopybbt> è il caso di preparare le bamboline wodoo
<snoopybbt> grazie comunque :)
<vinci98> mapreri, vai su ##qualsiasicosacipassiperlamente ???
<PeppeQ_> buonasera a tutti
<PeppeQ_> potrei chiedervi un aiuto per un piccolo problema con ubuntu?
<enzotib> !chiedi | PeppeQ_
<ubot-it> PeppeQ_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<PeppeQ_> ok scusate allora il mio problema è che devo connettermi ad una rete wifi ma quando clicco su network manager è come se cliccassi col tasto destro
<enzotib> cioè? cosa appare?
<PeppeQ_> in pratica non riesco a vedere la lista delle reti su cui cliccare per connettermi. Fino a qualche giorno facendo click con il tasto sinistro compariva la lista delle reti ma adesso è come se faccio click col tasto destro
<PeppeQ_> spero di essermi spiegato bene
<vinci98> PeppeQ_, tasto destro e sinistro hanno lo stesso effetto
<PeppeQ_> in sostanza si
<PeppeQ_> però solo con quell'applet
<PeppeQ_> con gli altri programmi è tutto ok
<PeppeQ_> in sostanza con risco a vedere questo menu
<PeppeQ_> http://www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/disable_network_manager_ubuntu_3_thumb.png
<PeppeQ_> vinci98: in effetti hai ragione
<vinci98> PeppeQ_, c'è la spunta su connessioni senza fili?
<vinci98> "abilita reti senza fili"
<PeppeQ_> cioè^
<jester-> PeppeQ_: sei quello a cui connettendo linux  winz si staccava?
<PeppeQ_> è già abilitata
<PeppeQ_> io no uso windows
<PeppeQ_> mi sa che vi state sbagliando ...
<jester-> allora era un altro peppe non ti vede l scheda PeppeQ_
<PeppeQ_> spero che vi sia chiaro il mio problema
<jester-> PeppeQ_: andava o mai andata
<PeppeQ_> fino a qualche giorno fa andava bene
<jester-> e dopo cosa hai fatto per segarla
<PeppeQ_> stasera invece mi fa vedere un altro menu
<jester-> non dire che non hai fatto niente nè
<PeppeQ_> segarla?
<jester-> PeppeQ_: iwconfig
<jester-> PeppeQ_: c'è una wlan0?
<PeppeQ_> si
<PeppeQ_> è quella a cui sono connesso ora
<jester-> PeppeQ_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<enzotib> hai mica usato pppoeconf?
<PeppeQ_> no
<PeppeQ_> la rete la trova
<PeppeQ_> e solo che non riesco a connettermi
<jester-> PeppeQ_: usi unity?
<PeppeQ_> si
<PeppeQ_> uso ubuntu 12.10
<jester-> PeppeQ_: unity --reset
<enzotib> come la trovi la rete?
<jester-> PeppeQ_: rm -r .compiz-2
<PeppeQ_> jester: mi da ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<jester-> ancora hanno cambiato
<PeppeQ_> jester: il file .compiz non esiste
<jester-> .compiz-2
<PeppeQ_> lui
<jester-> .compiz2
<jester-> col punto
<PeppeQ_> nenche
<jester-> !gnomereset | PeppeQ_
<ubot-it> PeppeQ_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<PeppeQ_> ok adesso provo
<PeppeQ> ok adesso vedo il vecchio menu
<PeppeQ> ho cancellatto la cartella .compiz e ho riavviato la sessione
<PeppeQ> grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> PeppeQ: funza?
<PeppeQ> sisi grazie ancora
<jester-> PeppeQ: lasasta compiz
<PeppeQ> cosa intendi con lasasta?
<jester-> lsciaa stare
<PeppeQ> perche?
<almaidinajad> devo far avviare xchat all'avvio di ubuntu, ma in modo silenzioso, come skype diciamo. Soluzioni?
<jester-> si sminchiato perchè hai pacioccato qualcosa
<enzotib> almaidinajad, che significa "silenzioso"?
<PeppeQ> la prossima volta starò più attento grazie ancora
<almaidinajad> enzotib, non voglio che ogni volta all'avvio mi compaia la finestra
<enzotib> statte buono
<almaidinajad> entib ho cercato tra le impostazioni di xchat ma non c'è nulla
<PeppeQ> aproposito esistono i repo per skype?
<enzotib> !skype | PeppeQ
<ubot-it> PeppeQ: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<jester-> PeppeQ: abilita i repo parteners ed extra che sta li dentro
<almaidinajad> enzotib mi andrebbe bene anche avviare la finestra in un'altro workspace
<jester-> PeppeQ: e stai pure alla larga dai ppa
<enzotib> almaidinajad, devilspie
<PeppeQ> come ho fatto fino ad adesso senza di voi?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, è un programma che può minimizzare la finestra appena parte
<almaidinajad> enzotib: devilspie o gdevilspie?
<vinci98> jester- ma per resettare compiz basta cancellare .compiz dalla home???
<enzotib> almaidinajad, probabilmente il secondo ha una interfaccia per il primo
<jester-> vinci98: no bisogna installare dconf-tool e poi dare dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<vinci98> ok ora provo
<vinci98> gconf-tool non lo trovo ma ho gconf-editor
<jester-> vinci98: dconf
<jester-> non g
<vinci98> ok fatto
<vinci98> dopo aver dato il secondo non ottengo risultati però
<jester-> vinci98: usi unity?
<vinci98> per ora si
<jester-> vinci98: se non ha dato errori ha fatto
<vinci98> ok
<vinci98> thanks
<jester-> vinci98: bisognerebbe terminare la sessione e rientrare
<vinci98> ci penso subito allora
<vinci98> fatto grazie
<DD3my> Buonanotte :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-15
<krabador> enzotib ?
<krabador> OverMe ?
<ciupercio> ciao
<laura___> aiutatemi  per  favore
<laura___> aiutatemi  per  favore
<laura___> sincronismo errato 35,5 khz 43hz PP  non  posso  istallare  ubuntu
<laura___> potete  dirmi  s e posso  fare  qualkosa????
<akis24> giorno
<laura___> aitatemi  please
<laura___> ho  problemi  x  istalla ubu 12.04  su  pc
<laura___> ki  mi aiuta  per  il  partizionamento?
<cristian_c> !nokappa | laura___
<ubot-it> laura___: www.nokappa.it
<laura___> puoi  aiytarmi a   istallare  12.o4?
<cristian_c> laura___, hai letto il wiki?
<cristian_c> laura___, hai provato prima ubuntu in live?
<laura___> non  so  cosa  sia
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> laura___, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<laura___> troppocomplicato  pe r me
<cristian_c> laura___, in che senso?
<laura___> mi  pianto  sulla  partizione
<cristian_c> laura___, hai provato prima ubuntu in live?
<laura___> non  riesco  ad a andare  avanti  perche  lo  spazio  e  di  solo  8m
<cristian_c> laura___, hai provato prima ubuntu in live?
<laura___> ho  provato  allaciandolo a lla  rete  ma  non  me  la  riconosce    fors e troppo  lenta
<laura___>   ke  afccio?
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> laura___, magari provare prima ubuntu in live?
<cristian_c> :D
<laura___> non  ho  mai  usato  ubuntu
<cristian_c> laura___, fallo
<cristian_c> laura___, fai partire il cd con la live
<cristian_c> lol
<billionaire> hi all , how i can tell in Itallian "what other people think about you?"
<cristian_c> !english | billionaire
<ubot-it> billionaire: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<billionaire> cristian_c i know but i need some translation help
<billionaire> that's why i am here
<cristian_c> billionaire, it's the wrong channel
<billionaire> cristian_c i just need little help
<billionaire> that's all  , but
<cristian_c> billionaire, 'cosa pensa la gente di te'
<cristian_c> *cosa pensano le altre persne di te
<cristian_c> *persone
<billionaire> it's a site slogan
<cristian_c> billionaire, see above
<billionaire> cosa pensano le altre persone di te
<cristian_c> ok
<billionaire> how about that?
<cristian_c> "what other people think about you?"
<krabador> in ubuntu 12.10 ho questa  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616282/ che non ne vuole sapere di farsi sentire
<krabador> è completamente muta, nonostante sembra essere tutto a posto con la configurazione
<enneaemme> buongiorno
<Guest38853> Ciao! Sono da poco passato a Ubuntu 12.04 da Win XP e il segnale WiFi è nettamente inferiore da quando ero a Windows, ma la postazione di lavoro è sempre quella! Cosa posso fare?
<matti-007> Apri un terminale digita jockey-gtk
<Guest38853> "nessun driver proprietario è in uso su questo sistema"
<matti-007> vedi se ci sono driver che puoi installare nel riquadro in alto
<Guest38853> no, non ce ne sono
<Blacklist> Guest38853:  ma la antenna wifi la vede ?
<matti-007> hai installato connesso a internet?
<matti-007> se funziona dovrà pu vederla?
<Guest38853> cioè?
<matti-007> hai installato connesso a internet?
<Guest38853> ah si, ma sempre con un segnale scarsissimo
<krabador> Guest38853, al di là del segnalino del coefficiente di segnale, noti una lentezza maggiore che su win?
<Blacklist> Guest38853:  allora apri il terminale e digita sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<Guest38853> sì si nota, non eccessiva, ma c'è
<Guest38853> ok fatto
<Blacklist> poi  nel file di configurazzione aggiungi  questo
<Blacklist> net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies = 1
<Blacklist> net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling = 0
<Blacklist> net.ipv4.tcp_ecn = 0
<Blacklist> e salva il tutto
<Guest38853> si aggiunge in fondo?
<matti-007> Posta lspci -k
<Blacklist> si Guest38853 in fondo
<Blacklist> ora sempre da terminale digitiamo:
<Blacklist> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Blacklist> e anche sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<Guest38853> fatto
<Blacklist> e alla fine riavvia il segnale dovrebbe essere migliore adesso
<Guest38853> ok provo
<matti-007> ao
<matti-007> https://www.google.it/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+wifi+debole&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&redir_esc=&ei=wCBDUaPpFIjBO77xgegF
<matti-007> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
<matti-007> ,,,,
<gleek> ciao
<matti-007> ciao
<gleek> volevo sapere se posso installare ubuntu su il mio pc... ho 512 mb della memoria ram
<matti-007> ci andrebbe lento
<gleek> in che senso lento?
<matti-007> scegline una di queste: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<gleek> e come posso scaricare xubuntu?
<nicko> problema con installazione ubuntu da usb... durante il defoult scrive invalid kernel image aiuti?
<gleek> come posso scaricare xubuntu?
<matti-007> fammi cercare
<gleek> ok
<matti-007> cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.2/release/xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<matti-007> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.2/release/xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<gleek> grazie sei un tesoro :)
<matti-007> -:)
<nicko> aiuti per correggere il kernel di ubuntu da file scaricato?grazie
<matti-007> ha tentato di aggioranre il kernle da un file e adesso hai un pacchetto danneggiato?
<matti-007> ?
<nicko> no ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu, passato su chiavetta usb come da indicazioni
<nicko> e al riavvio da chiavetta mi dice che il kernel non funziona
<nicko> volevo capire se nel file che ho scaricato si puo correggere il kernel
<matti-007> come hai messo ubuntu su chiavetta?
<nicko> con unetbootin
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum fai questo test ma ti conviene riscaricare l'immagine
<nicko> ok ci provo... grazie comunque
<davyde84> hola gentaglia
<matti-007> ciao
<davyde84> sono un xubuntu 12.04 e la mia chiavetta dvb non viene riconosciuta mi pare di aver capito che funzionerebbe con il kernel 3.7 e adesso ho il 3.2 come si aggiorna? si puo? non mi conviene farlo?
<matti-007> Potresti aggiornare magari usarlo solo quando la devi usare la chiavetta
<davyde84> matti-007: intendi che non e' proprio consigliabile?
<matti-007> no credo sia più o meno stabile e ripeto: puoi usarlo solo quando devi usre la chiavetta
<davyde84> e per aggiornarlo?
<matti-007> ti faccio installare il 3.8
<davyde84> okiz
<davyde84> si fa tramite ppa?
<matti-007> Prova questa guida: http://www.antonioallegretti.it/?q=it/node/1400
<matti-007> aspetta!
<matti-007> prima ti dico come fare n modo di scegliere i kernelall'avvio csi`in caso di problemi ne scegli unol più recente
<matti-007> Dai: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<davyde84> sisi grub lo so usare
<matti-007> ok quindi imposta tutto
<matti-007>  e POI segui la guida
<davyde84> prima imposto grub e poi scarico il deb?
<davyde84> mi pare sia piu semplice da fare no?
<matti-007> non è un deb è un tar.gz da compilare
<davyde84> possiamo optare per un installazione  tramite file di tipo .deb indirizzandosi a questo link,
<matti-007> a ok forse è meglio quello non lo so...
<davyde84> che differenza c'e' tra image e image-extra?
<davyde84> ha tutti i moduli e i driver?
<matti-007> non lo so però se dice extra...
<matti-007> è meglio questa
<matti-007> kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8.3-raring/linux-headers-3.8.3-030803-generic_3.8.3-030803.201303141650_i386.deb
<davyde84> ho la 64bit su
<matti-007> a
<davyde84> intanto li scarico poi vedo stasera
<matti-007> allora questo kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8.3-raring/linux-headers-3.8.3-030803-generic_3.8.3-030803.201303141650_amd64.deb
<matti-007> non ci vuole tanto a dare un sudo dpkg -i e installarlo
<matti-007> http://www.chimerarevo.com/kernel-linux-3-8-3/
<matti-007> vedi li ciao a tutti
<DIEGO16231> CIAO
<DIEGO16231> come faccio a vedere se ubuntu e' perfettamente aggiornato ????
<DIEGO16231> devo digitare il comando da  terminale sudo apt upgrade ???
<akis24> se non lo fosse il gestore aggiornamenti ti segnalerebbe
<DIEGO16231> akis24:  quindi non devo fare nulla ??  e da un po che non uso ubu
<akis24> si esatto
<DIEGO16231> ok grazie akis24
<akis24> quando ci saranno aggiornamenti si aprira' in auto la segnalazione
<akis24> prg
<jester-> sera
<kyPop> glpiana
<kyPop> esguire file install.sh in terminale root
<enzotib> questi so' problemi che si autorisolvono
<TheMortazz> salve
<TheMortazz> salve
<tima_> ho creato un file .ods LibreOffice e non riesco ad aprirlo in excel 2000 come faccio?
<tima_> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> tima_, salvalo come xls
<jsester-> la guerra dei formati
<tima_> dove LibreOffice?
<tima_> scusa in LibreOffice?
<enzotib> tima_, sì, da LibreOffice puoi salvarlo con nome, e scegli il tipo di file
<jsester-> poi è compatibile per modo di dire ma office lo apre
<tima_> provo subito...
<tima_> enzotib_ semplice efficace grazie mi hai salvato dal primo esperimento...
<enzotib> tima_, ordinaria amministrazione
<laura___> aiuto  sono  nuova  di  ubuntu
<laura___> ki  mi  da una  mano?
<jsester-> !qualcono | laura___
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcono'
<laura___> sto  istallando  xubuntu  12,04
<jsester-> !qualcuno | laura___
<ubot-it> laura___: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<enzotib> !kappa | laura___
<ubot-it> laura___: www.nokappa.it
<laura___> mika  to  mangiato  scusa
<jsester-> !return | laura___
<ubot-it> laura___: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> laura___, qui abbiamo un bot per dire cose che si ripetono di frequente agli utenti, non prendertela
<jsester-> l'italico è una bella lingua, cerchiamo di conservarla
<laura___> ok  mi  dice   attenzione che  un file  è corroto  vado  avanto  lostesso  con  l'istallazione?
<enzotib> laura___, forse devi controllare l'MD5
<enzotib> !md5 | laura___
<ubot-it> laura___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<laura___> parla  tricolore
<jsester-> laura___: de rifare l'installaer controllando md5sum della iso che da msg ubot-it
<laura___> se  ero  pratica  non  chiedevo  mi  dici   md5  so un  cavolo  cosa  sia
<jsester-> laura___: leggi la guida wiki che lo sai
<jsester-> laura___: è un cosdice che se non corrisponde significa che la iso scaricata ha errori
<jsester-> se corrisponde devi rimasterizzare
<laura___> dove  posso  rimediare   un  cd   valido?
<jsester-> laura___: se non corrisponde deviriscaricarla
<laura___> ue'  ragazzi   io  non  riesco  a tradurvi
<laura___> dove  rimedio  un  sistema  oerativo  senza  tutte  ste   problematiche?
<jsester-> laura___: l'errore che rivevi significa che l'installer è farlocco perchè contiene errori
<laura___> questo  locapito  anke  io  ke  son  tonta
<laura___> pero'  dove  rimedio  un  cd  distallazione?
<jsester-> laura___:  vai in edocola magari c'è qualche rivista con una vecchia ubuntu allegata
<jsester-> laura___: oppure vai in #ubuntu-it-doc e chidi come ordinare il d
<jsester-> cd
<laura___> devo  per  forza  metterlo  in  rete  durant e l'istallazione?
<jester-> laura___: non necessariamente
<jester-> ma sarebbe utile
<laura___> dice  che  non  legge  la  ret  che  piza
<jester-> ???
<laura___> se  istallo  un  sistem a window   mi  conetto  posso  istallare  ubuntu  dalla  rete?
<jester-> che centra winz
<jester-> !installazione | laura___
<ubot-it> laura___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<matti-007> se vuoi windows devi fare un dual boot
<laura___> non  lo voglio era  solo  per   istalalre  senza  cd
<matti-007> puoi usare una usb
<jester-> !installazione | laura___
<ubot-it> laura___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<matti-007> ok!
<matti-007> però quando non si è ascoltati ci si arrabbia unpo' in effetti
<jester-> matti-007: arrivi e tiintrometti senza conoscere il contesto
<laura___> ok  tolgo  il  disturbo  grazie   atutti
<matti-007> :-)
<luca73> ciao
<matti-007> ciao
<luca73> qlcn potrebbe darmi una mano..plsss?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | luca73
<ubot-it> luca73: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<enzotib> !italiano | luca73
<ubot-it> luca73: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<matti-007> il tuo link non funziona
<luca73> ho formattato e installato la iso su usb ma all' avvio rimane tutto nero...
<matti-007> ma hai fatto l'installazione?
<matti-007> sul tuo hd?
<luca73> ho formattato la chiave con rufus ...e con unetbooin ho messo la iso sulla stessa....poi avvio da usb ...ma non va...-.-....ho provato su 3 pc differenti ma niente da fare...
<luca73> devo installare da usb...
<matti-007> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1535&Itemid=191
<jester-> luca73: fatto da winz?
<luca73> si sto provando da xp
<luca73> poi dovro metterlo su un winz 8...-.-
<luca73> adesso provo grz matti-007  :)
<cabaldus> ho una multifunzione epson xp-205 wifi, non riesco a collegarla in wifi potete aiutarmi? Grazie
<jester-> luca73: usa questo e falla scaricare dal tool stesso, è ol piu valido http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> matti-007: non url foreti in assistenza
<jester-> foresti
<luca73> grz jester provo anche cosi :)
<x-fi> saluto a tutti
<matti-007> ciao
<x-fi> ciao matti
<x-fi> raga mi sapete dare qualche lucidazione sulla creative sound blaster x-fi, sto cercando un mixer di controllo tipo l equilizzatore ecc?
<matti-007> a cosa ti serve?
<x-fi> per regolarmi a piacere la musica
<cabaldus> salve sapete dirmi se la epson xp-205 wi-fi può funzionare in WI-Fi con ubunt 12?
<jester-> cabaldus: da usb la riconosce?
<cabaldus> si come stampante ma non come scanner
<x-fi> su winzozo ho un intero software di creative piu banchi  sound ecc
<matti-007> per scanner hai installato xsane
<matti-007> ?
<x-fi> ho letto che hanno rilasciato driver ma solo per dare la possibilita agli sviluppatori linuz
<jester-> cabaldus: una volta configurata la stampante vi a winz si collega come una qualsiasi wfi e se supportata stampa
<cabaldus> ok provo poi vi faccio sapere grazie mille
<jester-> cabaldus: vedi se c'è la tua per il driver scan http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti
<jester-> matti-007: c'è gia simplescan di serie
<jester-> ma se non ha il driver si fa le pippe
<krabador> in ubuntu 12.10 ho questa  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616282/ che non ne vuole sapere di farsi sentire
<krabador> è completamente muta, nonostante sembra essere tutto a posto con la configurazione
<matti-007> a me la mia lexmark funzionava solo con xsane simple scan a peare una cacchiata
<jester-> !amefunge | matti-007
<ubot-it> matti-007: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<matti-007> in che senso l'ultima versione
<matti-007> ?
<jester-> è una ipotesi
<matti-007> ?
<x-fi> allora raga che mi dite?
<matti-007> se ti serve una semplice meixer va bene anche alsamixer
<jester-> x-fi: se nessuno dice significa nessuno ha avuto a che fare con il tuo problema
<x-fi> non  e´un problema
<jester-> x-fi: installa il driver e vedi che fa
<matti-007> se ti serve una semplice meixer va bene anche alsamixer
<jester-> se non ti garba le rimuovi
<x-fi> quindi posso usare anche un mixer alternativo?
<x-fi> audacity va bene?
<x-fi> e gia installato xd
<jester-> x-fi: di serie c'è alsamixer o il mixer grafico oppure se lo intalli pavucontrol
<ubo> ciao raga chi mi aiuta
<matti-007> domanda?
<jester-> !qualcuno | ubo
<ubot-it> ubo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ubo> ok grazie
<matti-007> pavucontrol non è un mexier vero è proprio
<akis24> sera
<matti-007> per provare asamixer digita alsamixer in un terminale
<matti-007> ciao
<ubo> versione OS xubuntu cerco di installare dopo aver scaricatio google crome e mi dice che mancano le seguenti librerie LIBCURL3  XDG-UTLS  non riesco a scaricarle
<jester-> ubo: cioè?
<matti-007> Dai sudo apt-get install gdebi
<x-fi> non c e
<x-fi> lo installo subito
<matti-007>  apri il deb di chrome con gdebi è lui installa le dipendenze
<jester-> ubo: sudo apt-get -f  install
<matti-007> x-fi non dico a te
<matti-007> ma se non lo ha installato mica gliele installa le dipendenze
<x-fi> impossibile trovare il pacchetto asamixer
<jester-> ubo: e cimunque chromium-browser sta nei repo
<jester-> x-fi: c'è gia lasamixer
<jester-> digiata alsamixer nel terminale
<x-fi> sto usando una versione plus 12 10
<x-fi> clear
<matti-007> credo sia uguale
<jester-> se non c'è hai un os fallato
<x-fi> forse lo hanno tolto
<jester-> non lo hanno tolto
<matti-007> Posta il risulultato di:     alsamixer
<jester-> o hai fatto danni tu o usi u ubuntu tarocco
<matti-007> ?
<x-fi> metatroncube@metatroncube-System-Product-Name:~$ asamixer Comando "asamixer" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "alsamixer" dal pacchetto "alsa-utils" (main)  Comando "asmixer" dal pacchetto "asmixer" (universe) asamixer: comando non trovato metatroncube@metatroncube-System-Product-Name:~$
<matti-007> non asamixer alsamixer
<jester-> x-fi: alsamixer scrivi bene
<ubo> nulla impossibile scaricare tutti i fail richiesti
<matti-007> hai provato con gdebi?
<x-fi> :)
<jester-> ubo: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ubo> calma raga io non riesco a seguirvi scusatemi
<jester-> matti-007: eddai
<matti-007> ?
<jester-> ubo: nel terminale sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<x-fi> si e´aperto , ma nel terminale
<matti-007> c'è in grafica ma devi installarlo
<jester-> x-fi: si è da terminale
<x-fi> ok allora la imposto da qui
<x-fi> mio sa che vuole i driver proprietari, che dici?
<x-fi> ┌──────── Scheda audio ────────┐    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      > │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │-  (predefinita)              │    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      > │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │0  Creative X-Fi              │    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      > │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │   Inserire il nome del device│    │▒â
<jester-> !paste | ubo
<ubot-it> ubo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matti-007> non si capisce niente posta su http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<x-fi> a ok grazie jester
<ubo> jaster fatto ma mi restituisce impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti
<matti-007> Posta sudo apt-get update
<jester-> ubo: sudo apt-get update  e metti la risposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | ubo
<ubot-it> ubo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<x-fi> ok sembra che non ci sono i driver proprietari per il corretto funzionamento della scheda audio, infatti mi da :creative x-fi 20k1 unknown
<x-fi> questo e il processore
<matti-007> Da teminale jockey-gtk e vedi se ci sono driver proprietari
<jester-> x-fi: quindi non è supporta mativamente e serve agginungere il driver, sempre che esista per linux
<matti-007> Da teminale jockey-gtk e vedi se ci sono driver proprietari
<x-fi> si c e, lho scaricato dall sito creative era l unico:; XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00.tar.gz
<matti-007> Posta il link da dove l'haiu scaricato
<x-fi> ma non so se e un vero e proprio driver
<jester-> x-fi: scopatta e leggi file readme e install
<matti-007> Posta il link da dove l'haiu scaricato
<x-fi> mi sembra di aver capito che sono dei sorgenti
<matti-007> vedi se c'è uno script shell e:
<matti-007> Posta il link da dove l'haiu scaricato
<x-fi> matti sul sito ufficiale creative
<ubo> impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dist/maverick  mi sa che centra il repositor
<jester-> andrà compilato e dovrebbero esserci  le indicazioni
<x-fi> e l unico per sound blastert x-fi per linux
<x-fi> aspe lo scompatto
<jester-> il server it e ciucco da qualche giorno cambia server
<enzotib> ubo, è dists, non dist
<matti-007> ubo posta cat /etc/sources.list; ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<enzotib> e comunque maverick non c'è più
<jester-> ubo: software center-->menu modifica-->sorgenti
<x-fi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617195/
<jester-> azz è vero è uscita dal supporto
<x-fi> si si deve compilare
<matti-007> scompattalo dai cd percorso directory scompattata
<jester-> x-fi: scompatti nella home entri col terminale nella cartella che si crea e dai make poi sudo make install e poi non cancellare la cartella che per eventualmente rimuovere fai sudo make uninstall
<ubo> ok poi
<matti-007> ubo posta cat /etc/sources.list; ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<x-fi> ok jester
<x-fi> lo faccio
<matti-007> si
<jester-> x-fi: lo dovrai fare ad ogni kernel nuovo installato o aggiornato
<matti-007> perchè?
<x-fi> ok bene allora, ho appena aggiornato
<jester-> perchè patcia il kernel e se cambia va rifatto
<matti-007> a
<enzotib> b
<ubo> jester gentilmenti mi puoi dare il nuovo indirizzo del reposytor
<matti-007> che repository?
<matti-007> ?
<jester-> spe
<goamon> ciao
<matti-007> ciao goamon
<goamon> ;)
<matti-007> hai ancora kde?
<goamon> si tutto ok
<goamon> perche?
<jester-> ubo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL  ma ti converrebbe installer 12.04 o 12.10
<matti-007> l'italiano?
<goamon> dovevo riavviare il pc :)
<goamon> ora va bene
<matti-007> ok
<ubo> scusatemi grazie risolto problema grazie
<goamon> quando esce la 11.04?
<matti-007> vorresti dire 13.04
<goamon> si ;p
<matti-007> ad aprile
<goamon> mi basta fare un aggiornamento?
<matti-007> puoi fare un avanzamento di versione ma è meglio formattare
<matti-007> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=541737
<jester-> matti-007: eddai
<goamon> se formatto poi devo rifare tutto da capo
<matti-007> non ti capisco?
<matti-007> be si
<goamon> sudo apt-get dist-update  non va bene cosi?
<goamon> upgrate
<goamon> uprade
<matti-007> no non funziona più così
<goamon> buonanotte
<goamon> ok
<matti-007> dal gestore aggiornamenti devi sceglierra avanzamento
<matti-007> Dai software-properties-gtk
<matti-007> e in un menù scegli segnali nuove versioni per tutte le versioni
<goamon> ok
<jester-> goamon: quando esc ti avvisa il gestore
<goamon> è impostato su qualsiasi versione
<matti-007> ok
<jester-> solo lts è bloccata su altra lts
<goamon> perche mi consigli di non fare l'avanzamento ma formattare?
<jester-> goamon: perchè no sa quello che dice
<goamon> non litigate
<matti-007> perchè si possono incasinare i repository (non è grave) empoi creare molti problemi ecc...
<matti-007> questo no succede sempre naturalmente ma puo succedere
<goamon> vabbe provero con l'avanzamento. se va male formattero cmq...
<goamon> ok
<goamon> pensavo ci fosse un aggiornamento da cd
<jester-> goamon: possibile farlo anche da cd. come metti la live ti chiede se aggiornare
<goamon> ok
<x-fi> jester guarda un po per favore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5617263/
<krabador> ho bisogno di aiuto con questa http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616313/ , rimane completamente muta.
<jester-> x-fi: sudo make install
<goamon> matti con l'avanzamento restero sempre con kde?
<jester-> goamon: of course
<goamon> kk
<matti-007> Prova a dare sudo make e poi sudo make install
<matti-007> si ti ci reserà ma quella è meglio reinstallarla mi sa
<x-fi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5617272/
<goamon> la kde?
<x-fi> non va
<goamon> vabbe quando sara mi date una mano voi
<jester-> x-fi: hai dato make prima?
<x-fi> si
<x-fi> mo rifaccio tutto
<x-fi> aspe
<matti-007> che problema hai goamon?
<jester-> x-fi: sudo apt-get insall --reinstall linux-headers-`uname -r`  e poi rifai sudo make install
<goamon> niente solo sapere come funzionava. mmi hai gia spiegato
<DarioRomanista> salve, devo porre una domanda riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu, a chi posso chiedere?
<jester-> !chiedi | DarioRomanista
<ubot-it> DarioRomanista: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<matti-007> tu chiedi poi vedremo
<goamon> ok
<matti-007> goamon:
<matti-007> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:gh1_FxeVW-kJ:www.vecchiomago.net/index.php%3Fmod%3Dnone_Fdplus%26fdaction%3Ddownload%26url%3Dsections/12_Corso_Docenti/Parte_03/guida_KDE_1.0.pdf+&hl=it&gl=it&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESjhDtCMvrDEEnEPVb247ZZlkHO_nZuZHetMPIhpp5CN-0Pcvw8x_QOTF3_9QFM4K7l9OWYDPhtIffHwZBEtKHdf-DMwOsecYusGm6-N0DfMb4NgQbrH6BILX7X_EAoUcg-wubgk&sig=AHIEtbRQ4MHwnwNcyM3M0BCWa7BQlOmTgw
<DarioRomanista> nel momento in cui vado ad installare ubuntu con partizione manuale (premetto di aver letto la wiki, ma non ne parla), faccio le mie partizioni per / e home e swap e a ognuna assegno la destinazione.. ma il grub dove devo metterlo?
<DarioRomanista> preciso che si tratta di un installazione in dual boot con win7
<matti-007> in /dev/sda
<jester-> DarioRomanista: di defualt è sda e non cambiare
<DarioRomanista> ma è una regola generale?? o cambia da pc a pc?
<x-fi> niente jester non va
<jester-> DarioRomanista: no se il pc ha piu ci un hd scegli su quale intallarlo ma poi tale disco deve partire al boot
<jester-> x-fi: sudo apt-get insall --reinstall linux-headers-`uname -r`  fatto?
<matti-007> x-fi hai dato i coamndi che ti ho detto?
<x-fi> si ma non succede niente
<jester-> DarioRomanista: siccome 90% parte sempre il primo lascia sda
<matti-007> Posta il risultato
<DarioRomanista> nono ha un unico hd, e c'è già w7.. io da w7 riduco un spazio non allocato che uso per / home e swap.. quindi dev7sda va bene?
<jester-> x-fi: dovrebbe scaricare e reinstallare gli headers del kernel
<jester-> DarioRomanista: alloda /dev/sda e non sda1 3 o 3
<matti-007> s
<matti-007>  /dev/sda va bene
<DarioRomanista> ok grazie.. lo devo mettere io o fa da solo?
<DarioRomanista> un'altra cosa.. su 4gb di ram quanto dò come swap?
<matti-007> 4\4,5
<jester-> DarioRomanista: in modifica c'è dove sta e ce hai  un disco solo è per forza sda
<DarioRomanista> ok grazie
<DarioRomanista> puoi rispondere anche alla domanda ssullo swap?
<matti-007> 4\4,5
<DarioRomanista> ok grazie
<jester-> DarioRomanista: poi in modifica partizioni usre come ext4  formattare e montare come / la partizione per il sistema, montare xcome /home la partizioone home
<DarioRomanista> che in mib quanti sono?
<jester-> DarioRomanista: google mb to gb
<jester-> ti rova 7 converter
<DarioRomanista> jester ma tanto quello è scritto sul wiki no?
<jester-> trova
<matti-007> 4608
<matti-007> MB
<enzotib> DarioRomanista, se non fai ibernazione, con 4GB di ram, la swap non la usi proprio
<jester-> DarioRomanista: non so se è sul wiki ma se prendi nota male non fa
<DarioRomanista> ok grazie.. l'ibernazione probabilmente la userò.. vanno bene 4608 allora?
<enzotib> e poi non è che ci vuole sta precisione
<jester-> enzotib: 4 di ram compilando coi 4 core al 100%  manco la caga la swap
<enzotib> ma anche 4069
<DarioRomanista> è una battuta?=
<x-fi> ok jester sta facendo
<enzotib> DarioRomanista, ma quanto hai di disco?
<jester-> x-fi: poi riscompatta la tar e rifai
<DarioRomanista> 500gb
<jester-> x-fi: uname -r
<enzotib> DarioRomanista, e daglieli sti 5GB con buona salute
<jester-> incolla qui
<x-fi> e gia scompattata
<x-fi> la devo cancellare e la riscompatto?
<DarioRomanista> ok, avevo letto però che dare troppo swap rallenta, perciò chiedevo qual'era la dimensione giusta in base ai miei 4gbdi ram
<jester-> DarioRomanista: non rallenta una cippa
<DarioRomanista> ok grazie
<jester-> se non gli serve no la userà
<DarioRomanista> allora dò 5gb?
<DarioRomanista> confermate?
<enzotib> DarioRomanista, non starci a pensare troppo, che invecchia il pc
<x-fi> 3.5.0-25-generic
<DarioRomanista> ahahaha e ma vorrei fare una buona installazione
<enzotib> la scelta delle dimensioni non è una scienza esatta
<jester-> x-fi: ok rifai se non lo mette è incompatibile col kernel
<x-fi> ok
<jester-> x-fi: comunque anche se da errore riavvia e cintrolla in impostazioni audio se c'è
<jester-> controlla
<x-fi> oki
<jester-> non trova un file ma non si capisce se ha messo o no il nuovo
<DarioRomanista> poi sarei indeciso tra ubuntu e kubuntu.. vi spiego i miei dubbi: se installo kubuntu anzichè ubuntu , visto che kubuntu utilizza alcuni software diversi come dolphin al posto di nautilus potrei avere problemi con programmi creati per ubuntu dal punto di vista dell'integrazioen?? es. dropbox potrebbe non integrarsi bene come con nautilus su ubuntu se lo installo su kubuntu che ha dolphin?
<jester-> DarioRomanista: kubuntu è convenzionalefatta molto bene e veloce
<jester-> DarioRomanista: qualsiasi programma funza su tutti gli ambienti grafici
<DarioRomanista> ma poi quando installo .deb fatti per ubuntu potrebbe darmi problemi che non sfrutto a pieno le potenzialità su kubuntu?^
<jester-> DarioRomanista: kubuntu è anche troppo configurabile
<DarioRomanista> ok
<DarioRomanista> un'altra cosa
<jester-> DarioRomanista: ma va se gtk si prende le dipendenze
<x-fi> niente non ne vuole sapere, ok va bene cosi, grazie jester
<jester-> cosi i qt in gnome
<jester-> x-fi: sig
<jester-> DarioRomanista: la tipa è sempre la stessa si cambia solo di vestito
<DarioRomanista> sto scrivendo adesso da ubuntu, tempo fa provai kubuntu sulla stessa macchina ma rimasi deluso per il fatto che i caratteri erano diversi da ubuntu e tutti sfocati e "granulosi" e non si leggeva molto bene.. era solo un caso su questa mia macchina o è proprio così kubuntu?
<jester-> DarioRomanista: va benissimo ma va configurata tipo abilitare il rendering
<jester-> abilta e moderato e rgb
<DarioRomanista> ah ok grazie.. non ci avevo pensato perchè ubuntu non mi aveva dato sto tipo di problemi sui caratteri ma era tutto ok da subito..
<jester-> DarioRomanista: 13.04 kubuntu il mio eeepc 1000he è rinato
<goamon> grazie matti
<DarioRomanista> è meglio installare kubuntu o installare ubuntu e poi installare kde?
<matti-007> meglio installare kubuntu
<matti-007> ma tu cosa vuoi?
<DarioRomanista> non lo so neanche io.. chiedo consiglio: userei o ubuntu con cinnamon o kubuntu con kde.. voi cosa consigliate ??
<jester-> DarioRomanista: gnome p onity + kde fa casino nei menu
<DarioRomanista> non ho capito
<DarioRomanista> mi consigliate ubuntu con cinnamon o kubuntu??
<DarioRomanista> u
<jester-> DarioRomanista: cinammon è roba non ubuntu, proverie kubuntu
<DarioRomanista> ma kubuntu è gestito sempre da canonical?
<jester-> DarioRomanista: certo visto che è ufficiaaale
<jester-> da chi vui che sia gestita
<jester-> vuoi*
<DarioRomanista> quindi è affidabile e stabile quanto ubuntu?? nel senso: se per esempio su ubuntu fanno una correzione importante di sistema me la ritrovo sicuramente e in tempi immediati anche su kubuntu??
<jester-> DarioRomanista: trolli? il sistema è lo stesso, cambia solo la grafica
<DarioRomanista> credevo fosse gestita da una community differente che prendeva ubuntu e cambiava qualcosina qua e là e chiamandola kubuntu
<DarioRomanista> un pò come fa linuxmint con ubuntu
<jester-> DarioRomanista: qualle è roba mint majorana & co
<DarioRomanista> ok
<jester-> ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu e kubuntu sono oc
<jester-> doc
<DarioRomanista> potrebbe dare problemi poi usare kubuntu e installare anche gnome shell in alternativa??
<DarioRomanista> jester quindi mi confermi che il problema dei font che avevo riscontrato tempo fa poteva essere risolto aggiustando il rendering?? perchè se così fosse provo a reinstallarlo anche su questa macchina
<jester-> DarioRomanista: a me non da problemi
<DarioRomanista> volendo il rendering posso anche aggiustarlo dalla live no?? semmai proverei così prima
<mibofra> jester-, senti qua: http://95.236.34.247:5795/stream/live.ogg
<mibofra> jester-, tra poco arriva :D
<mibofra> ciao Holden :))
<mibofra> dimmi che ne pensi :)
<mibofra> http://95.236.34.247:5795/stream/live.ogg
<Holden> ciao mibofra
<enzotib> !chat | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> enzotib, sorry, ho sbagliato chan XD
<DarioRomanista> dove trovo per aggiustare il rendering dei font su kubuntu così vado a botta sicura?
<mibofra> enzotib, riposto li XD, sai capita con vari canali aperti XD, grazie della segnalazione...
<DarioRomanista> mibofra sai aiutarmi a riguardo di kubuntu?
<mibofra> DarioRomanista, dipende dal problema :))
<enzotib> mibofra, avevo capito ;)
<DarioRomanista> mibofra in pratica a me piacerebbe usare kubuntu o comunque kde ma quando lo installo o lo provo in live su questa macchina mi cambia tutti i font.. ti allego due link così ti rendi conto (non guardare il fatto che c'è cinnamon) http://s24.postimage.org/klx5axvw5/Sche ... _37_07.png  http://s22.postimage.org/6rcmxp5lt/Sche ... _37_35.png
<DarioRomanista> scusa mibofra, rimetto i link che non vanno così
<DarioRomanista> http://s24.postimage.org/klx5axvw5/Schermata_del_2013_03_10_00_37_07.png
<DarioRomanista> http://s22.postimage.org/6rcmxp5lt/Schermata_del_2013_03_10_00_37_35.png
<mibofra> DarioRomanista, semplicemente perché non setti un font di sistema?
<DarioRomanista> intendi che lo scelgo io??
<jester-> DarioRomanista: antiasing attivo, moderato e rgb
<DarioRomanista> ma il fatto è che gli stessi caratteri su ubuntu mi si vedono in un modo(gradevoli) su kubuntu in un altro(pessimi).. ma sono gli stessi font
<DarioRomanista> grazie jester più tardi avvio una live e provo allora.. tu usi kubuntu comunque?
<jester-> yesss
<DarioRomanista> ma il software preistallato è molto diverso rispetto a quello di ubuntu?? perchè mi pareva anche di capire che non c'è mozilla thinderbird ma kmail
<DarioRomanista> giusto?
<jester-> li installi
<jester-> c'è licona installa firefox
<DarioRomanista> ok.. in pratica mi toccherà stravolgere tutto..
<DarioRomanista> vabè grazie aa tutti comunque.. adesso valuto
<DarioRomanista> ciao e grazie
<vinci98> scusate, come faccio a dire "apri sempre con gedit" sui file .xml ? nel senso che tutti i file xml vanno aperti con gedit ... ho ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<vinci98> mi sono spiegato?
<jester-> vinci98: destro dul file, poprietà, apri con
<vinci98> grazie fatto
<vinci98> non me lo ricordavo più...
<nicole89> ciao
<vinci98> jester-,  era da tanto che non modificafo le configurazioni di un programma ... l'ultima volta su win
<nicole89> vorrei installare su un aspire one ubuntu 64 bit da usb ma non ho idea come fare ho letto le guide ma se m potete dare una mano grazie.
<jester-> nicole89: sei da winz?
<nicole89> win 8
<nicole89> ho provato da sola ma non va
<jester-> spe
<nicole89> ha installato ma poi non va
<nicole89> :(
<jester-> nicole89: ti serva la amd64 o se il pc ha uefi non installa il bootlader http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> !uefi | nicole89  leggi anche
<ubot-it> nicole89  leggi anche: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<nicole89> grz mille ora provo  :)
<nicole89> uff
<nicole89> :(
<nicole89> speravo fosse semplice
<jester-> nicole89: non piu difficile di installare winz
<nicole89> :D
<jester-> nicole89: poi secelgireai installa accanto, sceglierai di quanto ridurre la winz
<jester-> sceglierari*
<nicole89> scusate sono gia in crisi...sopra c'e' scritto amd64....ma c'e' solo un tipo da scaricare 64 bit...è giustoo no?
<nicole89> fatto :)
<jester-> nicole89: amd64 è la 64bit
<nicole89> si grazie...ho visto dopo...ora metto iso su usb e lancio....grazie della pazienza
<pasquale> anyone from italy?
<jester-> no
<pasquale> ?
<pasquale> i need some information,
<jester-> !english | pasquale
<ubot-it> pasquale: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<pasquale> i'm downloading ubunto and lubuntu for my "netbook" an asus eeepc
<pasquale> but i wont to try first on a usb drive
<jester-> !english | pasquale
<ubot-it> pasquale: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<pasquale> igive me the link to international channel please
<jester->   /join #ubuntu
<chicco[ita]> join #oce@n
<filippo> salve a tutti, come attivo il bluetooth? non mi parte
<matti-007> Nel terminale dai: blueman-applet
<mibofra> filippo, se il device bluetooth è attivo e non spento da bottone hardware (quello fisico sul pc) dovrebbe risultare attivo
<filippo> mibofra, io ho un fisso e credo che potrei averlo disattivato tramite una guida per snellire ubuntu visto che non me ne facevo niente... finora
<matti-007> Nel terminale dai: blueman-applet
<mibofra> filippo, allora, avrai disattivato il demone del bluetooth
<filippo> mibofra, dimenticavo che l'hardware è esterno, ho comprato un dongle, ora provo
<mibofra> filippo, ok
<filippo> mibofra, dice che non ce l'ho installato. Ultimo appunto, ho la 12.04
<filippo> mibofra, lo installo?
<matti-007> M hai dato blueman-applet
<mibofra> filippo, si
<mibofra> torno tra poco
<filippo> mibofra, ok
<filippo> matti-007, si ma non lo trova
<matti-007> Dai sudo apt-get install blueman
<matti-007> ?
<filippo> matti-007, aprendo il bluetooth non cambia niente
<matti-007> SE installi blueman e poi lo apri che cosa ti dice?
<filippo> matti-007, niente, ora provo da terminale a lanciarlo
<matti-007> fiiiiliiiiiiiiiiiipp[poooooooooooooooooo???????
<filippo> matti-007, l'ho aperto ma la finestra non mi permette niente, vede il penino ma non mi da nessuna opzione
<matti-007> ma nella barra ti comapre il simbolo no?
<matti-007> cliccaci e vedi che ti dice
<filippo> si, l'ho disattivato per poterlo attivare di nuovo ma da terminale e ora non si attiva più
<matti-007> se dai blueman-applet ora si apre?
<filippo> no, mi dice che c'è già un istanza aperta
<matti-007> Allora dai pkill blueman-applet
<matti-007> e poi:
<matti-007> blueman-applet
<matti-007> fiiiillliiiiiiiiiiiipppoooooooooooooooooo???????
<filippo> ok, ora mi dice che non trova adattatori
<matti-007> fiiiillliiiiiiiiiiiipppoooooooooooooooooo???????
<filippo> matti-007, ti ho risposto, mi dice che non trova adattatori
<jester-> filippo: reboot
<matti-007> in effetti...
<filippo> ci vediamo tra poco
<matti-007> ffffsh
<filippo> matti-007, jester-  niente da fare
<filippo> non è cambiato niente
<jester-> filippo: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> se non parte ti sei segato qualcosa
<filippo> ora faccio
<filippo> jester-, ora che ho dato devo di nuovo far ripartire blueman-applet?
<jester-> filippo: non hai l'icona blututto sulla barra?
<filippo> si, ce l'ho
<jester-> fai fa li
<jester-> da
<jester-> non rileva la usb?
<jester-> filippo: attaccato diretto alla usb?
<filippo> l'ho appena disattivato da li ma ora non riparte più
<jester-> filippo: sudo rfkill unblock all
<filippo> ma non me lo hai fatto appena dare?
<jester-> dovrebbe riattivare
<jester-> se non lo fa sono danni da guida farlocca
<filippo> jester-, e la seconda che hai detto!
<matti-007> pkill blueman-applet; blueman-applet
<filippo> :-(
<matti-007> pkill blueman-applet; blueman-applet
<filippo> matti-007, ho fatto ora vedo che da
<URUS> .
<URUS> ce qualcuno ?
<matti-007> speriamo bene
<matti-007> ciao urus
<filippo> matti-007, jester- niente da fare
<filippo> URUS, ciao
<matti-007> prova a toglierle e a rimetterle dalla porta
<URUS> mah
<URUS> ah eco
<URUS> allora
<URUS> come se fa ad avere qualche risposta su ubuntu ?
<matti-007> ciao URUS qualche problema?
<URUS> si
<URUS> tanti
<mibofra> scusate ero via, chi mi cercava?
<URUS> ciao filipo e matti
<matti-007> chiedi no URUS?
<jester-> filippo: sudo apt-get install bluetooth
<matti-007> URUS?
<URUS> allora ho gia aperto una discuzione ma non la trovo piu
<URUS> si trata del bootsplash
<matti-007> si
<URUS> mi esce con scritte in mezzo e tutto brutto e alla avvio e un altro bootsplash completamente diverso
<URUS> soluzione ?+
<URUS> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=553009&p=4345894#p4345894
<filippo> jester-, è alla versione più recente, lui è apposto
<jester-> URUS: succede in seguito a?
<URUS> questa è la discuzione ,scusate se disturbo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=553009&p=4345894#p4345894
<jester-> URUS: siamo allergici alle discussioni da forum spiega con parole tue
<matti-007> che immagine dovresti vedere?
<URUS> ok ho capito ahahha
<jester-> URUS: mi sa che hai settato con qualche accrocchio un'immagine farlocca
<matti-007> io sono iscritto al forum...
<URUS> allora avete presente il bootsplash ? credo si chiama cosi , l'immagine che compare durante il caricamente del os(ubuntu10.04-backtrack)
<URUS> ?
<matti-007> non so qual'è
<jester-> matti-007: ancora con 10.o4 cha a breve non avrà mpiu supporto?
<matti-007> appunto
<jester-> URUS:  ancora con 10.o4 cha a breve non avrà mpiu supporto?
<filippo> io che faccio? non c'è soluzione se non reinstallare?
<jester-> URUS: ho presente ma se non dici cosa hai fatto di maldestro è difficile aiutarti
<matti-007> hai provato a toglierla e a rimetterla?
<jester-> filippo: o trovi la guida che hai seguito o so cazzi
<URUS> ma sarebbe (backtrack5 r3) e mi serve per fare dei teste, lo uso ogni gg
<matti-007> e il bootsplash è di importanza vitale?
<jester-> URUS: con bt centriamo come i cavoli a merenda
<URUS> e cmq questo problemma mi capita anche con ubuntu12.10
<jester-> URUS: si a chi paciocca seguendo presunte guide
<URUS> ma è la stesa cosa piu o meno, è uguale
<jester-> URUS: non è la stessa cosa affatto
<jester-> è tarocco e non si sa come lo abbiano fatto
<filippo> jester-, capisco, beh chi non sbaglia non impara matti-007 mibofra grazie a tutti e tre
<jester-> filippo: sigh
<URUS> ho facendo un casino con la chat :)   allora jester è spiegato tutto nella discozione, trovi tutto quello che potrebbe servire
<jester-> URUS: di sicuro non vado a leggere la discussione
<matti-007> se il pc è vecchiotto non c'è la fa a far partire il bootsplash durante l'avvio.
<URUS> uffa
<jester-> URUS: e bt è ot qui dentro vai in chat
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<URUS> allora ho installato il brug per avere il dual boot grafico con windows 7 e backtrack
<matti-007> brug?
<URUS> poi quando lo spengo mi compare l'immagine ubuntu10.04 con scritte sopra
<URUS> sisi
<URUS> il burg
<vinci98> grub
<URUS> no il grub ma il burg
<jester-> URUS: altro accrocchio a noi sconosciuto
<URUS> tramite super-boot manager
<matti-007> non ci capisco niente
<jester-> !chat | URUS
<ubot-it> URUS: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matti-007> http://www.holland.com/it/Turismo/article/Ponte-Magere-Brug.htm
<URUS> ;(
<URUS> jester non ho capito (e bt è ot qui dentro vai in chat)
<jester-> URUS: ot=off topic
<URUS> cioe ?
<jester-> cioè è fuori argomento e non si da assistenza
<URUS> ah ok
<matti-007> jester- mi hai kickato per quel link?
<URUS> e per quanto riguarda a installare i programmi di backtrack su ubuntu 12.10 ?
<jester-> URUS: quali
<jester-> URUS: aircrack?
<matti-007> ?
<URUS> quelli per fare il dns spoofing
<URUS> tutti insomma
<URUS> se si puo
<jester-> se sono nei repo ubuntu fai da li, se non ci sono trovi il deb o compili
<jester-> URUS: roba bt, visto a cosa serve, è sata bandita dai repo, ma ce l'avrà un'assistenza sta distro e magari anche canale irc
<URUS> ok pero io con ubuntu12.10 avrei lo stesso problemma del boot splash , quando lo spengo mi compaiono le scritte sopa l'immagine
<matti-007> se il pc è vecchiotto non c'è la fa a far partire il bootsplash durante l'avvio.
<vinci98> URUS, le scritte sull'immagine le ho anche io ... è un bug
<vinci98> non è il pc vecchiotto ... io del 2009
<URUS> vinci io so che dipende dalla resoluzione e dei driver ma non capisco come risolvere
<matti-007> anche il mio e all'avvio non mi compare l'immagine ma le scritte
<matti-007> ad un certoi punto se premo la freccetta su mi lampeggia il playmouth
<URUS> jester cmq non capisco per dei programmi per testare debono essere banditi
<vinci98> matti-007,  a me ogni tanto fa scegliere con il tasto 0 di cambiare
<matti-007> cambiare/
<matti-007> ?
<Weynz> hi
<Weynz> is anyone here
<Weynz> ?
<matti-007> hello
<Weynz> ce nessuno ?
<matti-007> noi
<filippo> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> !qualcuno | Weynz
<ubot-it> Weynz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Weynz> ok
<Weynz> sentite io ho un imac
<Weynz> mi si è rotto l hdd
<Weynz> interno e ora uso uno esterno
<Weynz> e vorrei installare ubuntu ma un ce verso
<Weynz> perche alla fine della installazione mi dice
<matti-007> si?
<Weynz> missing operating system
<Weynz> .-.
<jester-> Weynz: il disco è in efi?
<Weynz> e due giorni che ci provo e riprovo
<jester-> Weynz: e come hai installato
<vinci98> jester-,  non è il disco in efi ma è la scheda :P
<Weynz> quale scheda ?
<jester-> vinci98: la scheda de che
<vinci98> madre
<jester-> vinci98: sei parente di matti-007 ?
<Weynz> no
<vinci98> jester-,  non parente io
<jester-> Weynz: sul disco hai anche os x?
<URUS> ultiman damanda giuro :)    cosa vuol dire essatamente irc ?
<enzotib> internet relay chat
<matti-007> a seconda di come si guarda potresti essere tu quello che si sovrappone ma perchè non posssiamo scrivere in due?
<Weynz> si
<Weynz> per forza perche quello interno non va
<URUS> ok grazie ragazzi vi lascio alle vostre,
<Weynz> finche non lo cambio
<jester-> URUS: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<Weynz> grazie buona serata ;)
<Weynz> torniamo al discorso di ubuntu per favore
<jester-> Weynz: quindi è in gid e efi o osx non partirebbe
<jester-> Weynz: hai una partizione libera sul disco?
<Weynz> in guid penso
<Weynz> e quello ceh fa partire mac
<jester-> per forza
<vinci98> jester-,  con efi intendi UEFI?
<Weynz> si
<jester-> non fa partire mac è un sistma diverso che stanno adottando anche sui pc
<jester-> Weynz: serve una partizione libera
<Weynz> libera nel senso spazio non partizionato ? cioè spazio libero ?
<jester-> mac non ha bios
<Weynz> infatti
<jester-> Weynz: per installare un qualcosa extra osx serve dove metterlo
<Weynz> si ma io ho fatto tutto quando vado a
<jester-> ma adesso anche i pc si stanno orientando allo stesso mod
<Weynz> installare pigio su altro ( su ubunto installer )
<vinci98> jester-,  coma mac senza bios??? e come si fa???
<Weynz> creo lo spazio o formatto in ex4 o quello che è
<jester-> Weynz: hai usato la 64 bit?
<Weynz> fo 4 gb di spzio swap
<Weynz> e installo alla fine vo
<Weynz> con refit a
<matti-007> dipende dalla ram
<Weynz> bootare e
<Weynz> dice missing operating system
<Weynz> v.v
<matti-007> forse con l'iso per mac andrebbe meglio
<jester-> Weynz: la partizionamento sei andato in altro, selezionato la partizione linux, modifica
<jester-> usare ext4  formattare montare come / ?
<Weynz> io ho usato la verione di linux 12.10 32 bit perche ho letto che è piu stabile
<Weynz> si lo ho fatto /
<jester-> Weynz: la 32 non supporta uefi
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<matti-007> più stabile è la 12.04
<jester-> matti-007: la pianti?
<Weynz> si infatti un ce verso di parla
<Weynz> io ci sto ammattendo
<Weynz> da 2 giorni
<Weynz> v.v
<jester-> Weynz: rifai con la  64
<jester-> poi se no parte leggi
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> e pure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook  potrebbe aiutarti
<Weynz> quindi per installarlo su mac devo usare la versione 64 bit e la 12.04 ?
<jester-> Weynz: 32 non supporta uefi, leggi la guida
<matti-007> la 12.04 è LTS quindi più stabile ed è supportata per 5 anni
<jester-> Weynz: e osx male che vada ha bootcamp
<Weynz> uefi sarebbe il boot loader mac ?
<Weynz> si ma
<Weynz> non posso
<Weynz> non posso usare boot camp perche
<Weynz> si puo usare
<Weynz> solo su dischi interni
<jester-> Weynz:  e prendi la mac iso
<Weynz> ma il mio è rotto quindi mi serve per forza installarlo su quello esterno
<Weynz> in che senso la mac iso ?
<jester-> Weynz: se poi non va se leggi la guida uefi c'è anche il tool per sistemare
<jester-> !quantal
<ubot-it> Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<matti-007> esiste una ioso modificta per funzioanre meglio su mac
<Weynz> si ma qui dice
<Weynz> che è 64 bit
<jester-> Weynz:  ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<Weynz> AMD
<Weynz> mac
<jester-> Weynz: amd una sigla convenzionale per indicare 64 bit
<vinci98> amd64 non vuol dire processore amd ma 64bit
<jester-> non centra nulla con le cpu
<Weynz> aaa
<Weynz> scs
<Weynz> cmq
<Weynz> devo scaricare
<Weynz> UBUNTU o KUBUNTU?
<matti-007> jester- domanda: esiste qualche motivo in particolare per devve usare quantal e non precise?
<jester-> amd è sta la prima a uscire coi 64 bit ed era diventato rifermento
<Weynz> scs ma sono nuovo di ubuntu
<matti-007> jester- domanda: esiste qualche motivo in particolare per devve usare quantal e non precise?
<jester-> matti-007: esiste qualche motivo perché ti devi sempre intromettere?
<Weynz> ahah
<matti-007> perchè non mi rispondi?
<jester-> Weynz: linux a confronto di osx fa venire la tristezza installagli almeno kubuntu
<vinci98> matti-007, fa così anche con me ... in questi casi o lo ascolti o lo ignori non ci sono vie di mezzo
<Weynz> è meglio kubuntu di ubuntu ?
<Weynz> è piu semplice da usare ?
<jester-> matti-007: perchè l'ultima release è piu avanzata tanto piu che sono passati 6 mesi dal rilascio
<matti-007> avanzata?
<jester-> Weynz: kubuntu è convenzinale fatta molto bebe e sul video imac viene una cicca
<jester-> matti-007: kernle piu avanzato, tolti difetti della precedente etc etc
<matti-007> 12.04.2
<rek> ciao come va? Il mio Pc si connette con una scheda di rete, ad un altra scheda di rete ho collegato con un cat 5 un d-link dir-301 alla porta INTERNET... volevo passargli lo stack tcp/ip    avete consigli ,qualche buon link da leggere?   Avevo fatto una cosa del genere un giorno ma non ricordo bene cos'avevo fatto al dilà del ip forwarding...e poi l'altro era un pc e non un wifi-switch
<jester-> rek: a capire cosa intendi
<rek> si ho scritto un po' male in poche parole condividere la connessione internet...
<jester-> Weynz: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ provalo
<jester-> rek: non avendo un router con hub dietro?
<Weynz> ma è sempre un ambiente linux ? cioè ha sempre terminale linux e possibilita di invidia flash ?
<jester-> o uno seitch di rete?
<jester-> Weynz: il sistema è lo stesso cambia il vestito
<Weynz> buono
<rek> il mio pc si connette ad internet con eth0, ho connesso il dlink a eth1. voglio che il dlink abbia la connessione ovvero se mi collego alla parte switch del dlink con un pc o via wifi io possa connettermi ad internet.
<Weynz> per l installazione mi puoi dare una mano ?
<jester-> rek: hai un router wifi ?
<jester-> Weynz: se sono ancora qui
<Weynz> hai qualcosa tipo che ne so skype
<jester-> rek: il pc è connesso al rutter vi acavo eth
<jester-> Weynz: no
<rek> jester: il mio dlink ha la parte switch dietro e con un cat 5 l'ho collegato a 1 scheda di rete del mio pc.   il mio pc si collega ad internet con un router wifi ma quello è un altro ovviamente
<Weynz> e come faccio x rintracciarti qui
<Weynz> ?
<jester-> rek: che è cat5
<rek> un cavo ethernet
<jester-> rek: se attacchi altri pc all'hub del dlink condivide lui
<jester-> a questo servono i router
<rek> mmmh no va messo nella rete giusta ecc...
<matti-007> ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti cia
<matti-007> ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti cia
<jester-> rek: le capriole eth to eth e iptables si facevano quando no c'erano i ruttr
<rek> vorrei fare le capriole in poche parole..tuttavia non capisco come possa funzionare senza
<jester-> rek: il rutter ha sto hub dietro o no
<jester-> rek: di solito ha 4 porte eth
<rek> dietro ha 4 porte eth si
<jester-> rek: quindo con semplice eth colleghi altri pc all'hub
<jester-> e il rutter farà il suo lavoro
<jester-> pc che devono essere in dhcp
<jester-> e il rutter deve avere NAt abilitato
<ooze> ubuntuforum
<jester-> rek: 4 porte 4 pc attacchi
<jester-> !forum | ooze
<ubot-it> ooze: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<rek> faccio schema di ciò che dico...      ALICEWIFIrouter-------------wifimiopc----  {MIOPC}---  ethmiopc----------dlinkwificonHUB--------- altri devices wifi o eth che siano.
<jester-> rek: madu
<jester-> come è connesso il pc che usi connetti altri 3
<jester-> la wifi la prendi alla stesso modo
<rek> sono reti differenti.
<jester-> è visibile e collegabile sia da linux che da winz o altro
<jester-> rek: cioè?
<rek> bisogna passare la connessione da una scheda di reta all'altra eth e configurare il router.
<rek> alice---wifi 192.168.1.x         e l'altra per esempio sulla 192.168.2.x   io farei così
<rek> ho notato che su network manager c'è una sezione instradamenti centra qualcosa?
<jester-> rek: se in dhcp ci pensa il rutter ad assegnare l'ip
<rek> proviamo
<Weynz> jester
<Weynz> una domanda
<Weynz> come faccio con mac a creare
<Weynz> un usb install di kubuntu ? perche unebooting si impalla
<Weynz> e mac non riconosce la iso di
<Weynz> ubuntu
<Weynz> quindi non posso unire
<Weynz> i file con l hd
<jester-> Weynz: scrivi la iso da utility disco o usi dd
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> Weynz:  la riconosce è una normale iso
<Weynz> grazie mille se ci sei ti fo sapere se
<Weynz> ho fatto progressi
<jester-> Weynz: non ricordo come ma utility disk lo fa
<Weynz> si ma il link dice da ubunto io uso Mac
<jester-> Weynz: si tratta di scrivere la iso e non copiarla sulla usb
<jester-> Weynz: fatti il cd che è piu semplice
<jester-> con usb serve dd
<Weynz> io so come fare a unire il file iso al hd mica lo copio
<Weynz> ma
<Weynz> pero non montando la iso su mac
<Weynz> mac
<Weynz> non fa questa funzione nemmeno da terminale
<Weynz> per questo
<Weynz> e ho bisogno di
<enzotib> !enter | Weynz
<ubot-it> Weynz: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Weynz> farlo su usb xk non ho piu dvd liberi
<jester-> Weynz: devi scrivere la iso su un cd accendi con alt pigiato a fai partire il cd
<enzotib> Weynz, dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdb
<enzotib> mac è Unix quindi ah sicuramente dd
<Weynz> si ce lo ho
<jester-> Weynz:invece di dev/sdx devi mettere le pariferica mac
<Weynz> ma oggi ho provato quello che mi stai idcendo te ora e dice processo fallito
<enzotib> devi solo capire il nome del device della pendrive, al posto di /dev/sdb
<jester-> sdx non funza sul mac ha altro nome
<enzotib> Weynz, da root, devi farlo, su ubuntu c'è sudo, su mac non so
<jester-> e c'è pure simil fdisk -l per vedere
<Weynz> su mac si usa sudo uguale
<jester-> enzotib: suo pere mac
<jester-> sudo pure
<enzotib> ah ok
<enzotib> prima o poi me lo devo far prendere un mca
<enzotib> mac*
<Weynz> ora cerco di farlo con utility disco e poi ti dico
<jester-> Weynz: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<jester-> è vero va converita, io usi toast e fa lui
<jester-> Weynz: curiosità: a cosa ti serve linux su un mac
<Weynz> te lo dico subito ero andato a new york per natale ho comprato un tablet e volevo installare chyanogen mod
<Weynz> ho impallato tutto non parte piu ora mi serve usare nvflash ed è solo linux a avere la possibilita di usarlo tutto qui
<jester-> Weynz: male che vada puoi fare dalla live che coltellino svizzero è
<Weynz> si ma come faccio per la iso ? cioè devo riscaricare la iso e fare tutto dalla live che alla fine mi sa che andra a finire cosi perche
<Weynz> un ci capisco nulla di command line ect
<Weynz> cmq un altro dubbio la partizione del mio HD esterno è GUID va bene per installarci sopra kubuntu ?
<jester-> Weynz: apri il terminale se dai i comandi come da guida
<jester-> Weynz: si basta che sia 64 bit
<Weynz> cioè se ho dello spazio non partizionato li ci installo ubuntu e via un ho bisogno di cancellare il sistema MAC cioè voglio fa un dual boot alla fine
<Weynz> si ho mountain lion è per forza in 64  bit
<jester-> Weynz: se hai spazio non partizonato vedrai opzione: usa spaziolibero contiguo
<jester-> Weynz: osx parte sia in 32 che in 64
<jester-> di default parte in 32 ma se tieni premuti 6 e 4 al boot va in 64, non ricordo cme renderlo definitivo
<Weynz> si ma da quando hanno messo Lion parte tutto in 64 bit
<Weynz> si ce un comando terminale che quello lo trovo senza problemi
<Weynz> cmq ho appena finito di scaricare kubunto pero mac non lo monta
<jester-> Weynz: non è important4e se osx è in 64 o 32 ma la ubuntu deve essere a 6
<jester-> Weynz: devi convertire la iso e le guide vanno lette e seguite
<Weynz> ok
<Weynz> ora ci provo
<jester-> oppure compri toast
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<jester-> o lo trovi ahumm uhumm
<DD3my> Buonanotte :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-16
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<akis24> giorno
<giacomo_> buon giorno a tutti
<giacomo_> avrei delle richieste di aiuto
<giacomo_> potete darmi una mano_
<giacomo_> grazie
<giacomo_> io vado nelle wiki nel frattempo
<akis24> !aiuto : giacomo_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akis24> !aiuto : giacomo_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giacomo_> qualcuno s' come installare iqueti programmi su bodhi Editor di KEduca GCompris Kalzium Kanagram KBruch KEduca KHangMan Kig KmPlot KPercentage KStars KTouch KTurtle KVerbos KVocTrain KWordQuiz
<giacomo_> opps
<giacomo_> e mettere la tastiera italiana
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giacomo_> alve jester
<akis24> jester- : giorno
<giacomo_> qualcuno sa come mettere la tastiera italiana su bohdi?
<akis24> giacomo_ : questo è il canale ufficiale per supporto a ubuntu ...
<giacomo_> bohdi e una distro basta su ubuntu
<akis24> giacomo_ entra qui al limite e chiedi #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> giacomo_ : questo è il canale ufficiale per supporto a ubuntu ...
<akis24> non per derivate ecc
<giacomo_> ok.. non c[ bisogno di arrabiarsi
<akis24> nessuno si arrabbia
<giacomo_> chiedere [ obbligo rispondere [ cortesia
<akis24> infatti hai avuto la risposta e anche un indicazione di dove porre la domanda..
<jester-> giacomo_: non ci arrabbiamo ma sei nel canale sbagliato
<giacomo_> ce qualche differenza..scusa la mia curiosita
<jester-> !chat | giacomo_
<ubot-it> giacomo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giacomo_> mi daresti il canle giusto per piacere_
<akis24> leggi il msg
<akis24> è scritto li
<jester-> giacomo_: la differenza è che non è ubuntu doc
<giacomo_> si..ma io uso la chat dal web..
<jester-> giacomo_:  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giacomo_> si puo entre in questo canale da qui?
<giacomo_> grazie
<daniele007> salve a tutti avrei un piccolo problema,allora ho installato xubuntu 12.10 e tutto funziona correttamente,però io scarico molta musica e la sposto sul mio mp3 player della mpman,che contiene una microsd da 4gb formattata in FAT32,gia dall'inizio dava questo problema cioè quando sposto le cartelle delle canzoni,se mettiamo sono 6 le ultime 2-3 dice che le copia ma poi nel mp3 mi da formato errato e i file sono tutti danneggiat
<daniele007> perfetti quando li scarico e sn in mp3 supportato dall'mp3
<daniele007> poi quando ricollego l'mp3 al pc con ubuntu e vado a vedere quelle cartelle,mele da danneggiate pure su xubuntu,e non mele fa eliminare
<daniele007> che faccio?
<enzotib> daniele007, non ho capito la differenza tra le due situazioni
<daniele007> allora io scarico la musica su xubuntu,e la spsoto su mp3 con sd da 4gb formattata FAT32,se per esempio ne sposto 6 sul mp3,ormai dopo un mese che faceva questo problema
<daniele007> ora sicuramente le ultime 3
<daniele007> mi da che le sposto
<daniele007> però nel mp3 mi da file danneggiati
<daniele007> e se poi vado a vedere da xubuntu i file mp3 spostati,sn danneggiati
<daniele007> anche su xubuntu
<enzotib> daniele007, naturalmente fai rimozione sicura della SD, vero?
<daniele007> si
<daniele007> faccio smonta
<daniele007> e poi tolgo
<daniele007> e ti dico di piu,facendo csi è molto piu probabile
<enzotib> daniele007, a me è capitata una cosa del genere, era la SD danneggiata, 8GB buttati
<daniele007> che accada sto problema xk in alto a destra esce una notifica conscritto i file non sn scritturati ecc.
<daniele007> nn riesoc a leggelro xk la notifica sparisce subito
<daniele007> nono sd funziona su windows perfettamente
<enzotib> !italiano | daniele007
<ubot-it> daniele007: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<daniele007> asp enzo ti dico cosa esce,se riesco a leggerlo in tempo
<daniele007> nella notifica in alto a destra
<daniele007> enzo vuoi vedere lo screenù
<daniele007> *screen?
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> !image | daniele007
<ubot-it> daniele007: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<daniele007> ecco enzo
<daniele007> http://imagebin.org/250492
<jester-> daniele007: devi fare rimozione sicura della usb
<jester-> fa cosi anche in winz
<daniele007> la faccio
<daniele007> sempre
<jester-> daniele007: o smonti la usb
<jester-> il msg quello riguarda
<daniele007> ma quello in alto a destra??????
<daniele007> io comunque smonto sempre prima
<jester-> daniele007: quindi il msg dovrebbe sparire
<fleurtherock> ciao non riesco a disinstallare vbox dal terminale
<daniele007> io smonto sempre
<daniele007> e mi da sempre qll messaggio
<daniele007> in alto a destra
<enzotib> daniele007, ma mica scegli "Eject anyway"?
<akis24> daniele007 : usa espelli volume su xubuntu
<jester-> daniele007: mi pare normale che smontando esca l'avviso ma che problema hai
<enzotib> fleurtherock, cioè?
<daniele007> si lo so uso l icona espelli volume
<enzotib> daniele007, e la finestra al centro, come rispondi?
<daniele007> jester in pratica xubuntu mi sposta i file nel mp3 ma li danneggia
<daniele007> xk quando arrivano su mp3 sono in errore formato o danneggiati
<fleurtherock> enzotib
<fleurtherock> ora ti faccio vedere
<enzotib> daniele007, ma rispondi o no alle mie domande?
<daniele007> e sie ccomi
<daniele007> no qll in mezzo e che ho premuto per sbaglio tasti per fare lo screen
<daniele007> al volo
<daniele007> della notifica che dura 1 sec
<daniele007> nn so da dove è uscito cmq credo che sia xk il dispositivo era aperto in gparted
<daniele007> e lo stavo rimuovendo
<daniele007> per far vedere a notifica,ma è la priva molta che mi appare qll
<daniele007> capito?
<fleurtherock> ho installato la penultima versione la 4.2.6 r882870
<fleurtherock> è uscita quella nuova
<fleurtherock> e devo disinstallare quella precedente
<enzotib> daniele007, no, non ho capito niente :)
<enzotib> fleurtherock, non usi il repo, che aggiorna in automatico?
<daniele007> enzo nho nnt capito,è che ho dimenticato gparted aperto quando ha fatto smonta
<daniele007> dispositivo
<fleurtherock> no
<enzotib> daniele007, e non può essere quello il problema?
<fleurtherock> dici che è meglio installarlo dal software center?
<fleurtherock> cmq
<enzotib> fleurtherock, dpkg -l | grep virtualbox e trovi il nome del pacchetto
<daniele007> mamma mia! no solo questa volta è succeso!!!!
<fleurtherock> non riuscivo a disinstallarlo perchè era apreta l'applicazione
<fleurtherock> ora ci sono riuscito
<daniele007> ci sarei arrivato anche io se no,il dispositivo riceve dati danneggiati
<enzotib> ah
<daniele007> sempre
<daniele007> che lo tolgo in modo sicuro o no
<enzotib> daniele007, allora non so
<daniele007> ma solo gli nultimi 2-3
<daniele007> a poi ho un naltro
<daniele007> problema,in alto a destra
<daniele007> sulla barra
<daniele007> compare un cerchio rosos conj punto esclamativo
<daniele007> con scritto
<daniele007> the update information is outdate
<daniele007> this may be causated by network
<daniele007> problems or repository
<daniele007> this is no longer aviable
<daniele007> available
<daniele007> please update manually
<daniele007> by selecting show updates
<jester-> daniele007: hai in repo cone non risponde
<jester-> di sicuro qualche ppa
<daniele007> come risolvo?
<daniele007> sempre
<daniele007> se è un problema
<jester-> segando il repo pirla
<daniele007> e cosa ne so io?
<daniele007> sto pinguino di merda fa schifo
<jester-> daniele007: fai un po vedere nel paste sudo apt-get update
<daniele007> gia fatto
<daniele007> lo da comunque
<enzotib> !enter | daniele007
<ubot-it> daniele007: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<jester-> daniele007: mica te lo ha ordinato il medico di usarlo
<enzotib> !nolinux | daniele007
<ubot-it> daniele007: Noi sei obbligato ad usare linux: per chiarirti le idee, leggi "Linux per futili motivi", http://www.ismprofessional.net/pascucci/documenti/lfm/
<jester-> daniele007: te lo danno pure a gratis
<daniele007> io lo pagato col dvd
<enzotib> t'ha fatto il pacco
<daniele007> cmq lo so,però tutti sti problemi(che sarebbero facilmente risolvibili da loro stessi)
<daniele007> potrebbero risolverli
<jester-> daniele007: ti hanno fregato
<daniele007> no
<daniele007> xk?
<jester-> daniele007: linux on si paga
<jester-> non
<daniele007> lo so
<daniele007> ma io ho preso il dvd a pagamento
<jester-> daniele007: per 2 sesterzi?
<daniele007> ?
<jester-> daniele007: il costo del dvd
<daniele007> bho 8 dollari
<daniele007> cn spedizione
<akis24> daniele007 : io uso xubuntu 12.04 è perfetta non l'ho pagata  ma solo scaricata e sopratutto non ho quei problemi la musica credo piaccia a tutti in generale
<jester-> daniele007: boccalone
<daniele007> coglioni
<daniele007> canonical come puo fregarti
<jester-> daniele007: sei tu il coglione
<mibofra_smart> ciao ragazzi
<mibofra_smart> e non :P
<akis24> mibofra_smart  ciao
<mibofra_smart> jester- , che mi so perso?
<daniele007> tu devi solo stare zitto che dai del pirla a muzzo e parli senza sapere le cose,
<jester->  nulla
<mibofra_smart> ciao akis24 :)
<daniele007> e guarda qua
<daniele007> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<daniele007> jester visto che sai tanto
<enzotib> daniele007, paghi solo le spese, e vale per chi non ha la rete veloce per scaricare la iso, ormai quasi nessuno
<enzotib> non puoi lamentarti che "l'ho pagato"
<enzotib> quindi vuoi che tutto funzioni alla perfezione
<daniele007> ma chi ah detto niente???
<daniele007> io non mi sto lamentando
<enzotib> ok
<akis24> -.-
<daniele007> che lo pagato
<enzotib> mi pareva
<jester-> daniele007: disprezzi lavoro degli altr per problemi dovuti alla tua incapacità
<daniele007> ho detto solo che lo pagato e jester è uscito fuori
<daniele007> con un pirla
<daniele007> verso di me,xk ero stato fregato
<jester-> nessuno è obbligato a comprarfe nulle da nessuno
<daniele007> e allora stai zitto boccalone non lo dai a me
<jester-> se vuoi la pappapronta invece di darti da fare giustamente paghi
<daniele007> perchè come vedi nessuno mi ha fregato
<daniele007> ma cosa??
<jester-> o verresti che canonocal che spende per darti un sietma affidablie a gratis ti pagasse pure?
<daniele007> ma cosa stai dicendo? ma come stai? secondo te non è 3 giorni che cerco di risolvere il probolema???
<daniele007> *problema?
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<daniele007> dopo 3 giorni ho deciso giustamente di provare sul supporto
<daniele007> ,ma a quanto vedo c'è gente messa peggio di me
<daniele007> in questa sezione
<jester-> daniele007: formatta linux e torna a winz e sii felice
<daniele007> no semplicemente chiederò a chi ne capisce di più
<daniele007> e non insulta a muzzo
<enzotib> daniele007, se vogliamo verificare qualche altra cosa, apri un terminale
<daniele007> nono grazie mille però
<daniele007> ho trovato uno esperto
<enzotib> !chat | daniele007
<ubot-it> daniele007: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Crili> salve gente.. alcune domande.. io sono un ex user ubuntu, ho poi usato debian per anni e ora arch, ma mi sta venendo la voglia di tornare ad ubuntu per dedicare meno tempo alla gestione del sistema e più al suo utilizzo, visto che tempo ne ho poco.. però volevo chiedervi un paio di cose: 1) esiste un supporto ufficiale a gnome a livello di pacchetti? 2) posso fare un'installazione minimale e poi da riga di comando installare io
<Crili> solo il software che voglio? Grazie
<enzotib> Crili, alla 2) la domanda è senz'altro sì
<enzotib> la 1) non l'ho capita
<enzotib> !minimale | Crili
<ubot-it> Crili: Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<Crili> dico, mentre io sono dietro alla 2, e ho il mio sistema bello e pronto con la mia riga di comando
<Crili> posso dare un aptitude o synaptic o quello che è install gnome-core?
<enzotib> Crili, certo che puoi farlo
<Crili> o c'è solo unity come de?
<Crili> ah ok..
<enzotib> Crili, assolutamente no, ci sono tutti i de che vuoi
<Crili> claro.. grazie :) domanda stupida: la lts è la 12.04 o la 12.10?
<mibofra_smart> la 12.04
<Crili> thanks.. download in corso
<enzotib> Crili, in fondo ubuntu è molto più simile a debian di quello che si creda in giro
<mibofra_smart> Crili: se aspetri aprile 2014 uscirà la LTS 14.04 XD
<enzotib> se aspetti qualche settimana c'è la 13.04, con software aggiornato
<mibofra_smart> enzotib: è già a buon punto , la beta2 è utilizzabile
<enzotib> bene
<Crili> ah si?
<Crili> mm..
<Crili> c'è una data prevista?
<mibofra_smart> magari è la dev branch piú stabile che abbia visto...
<mibofra_smart> Crili spe che te lo dico subito
<mibofra_smart> Crili: mancano 31 giorni al rilascio
<mibofra_smart> della 13.04
<mibofra_smart> un mese XD.
<mibofra_smart> http://status.ubuntu.com
<enzotib> 25 aprile
<Crili> mm..intresting..si mi sa che posso aspettare :)
<mibofra_smart> :))
<Crili> grazie mille :)
<enzotib> prego
<enzotib> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<Crili> (y)
<Crili> si..bonanotte.. in skype fa il pollice alzato..
<enzotib> ah
<enzotib> !raring
<ubot-it> raring is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<jester-> enzotib: ci dovrebbe essere anche il
<ngc6543> buon giorno a tutti
<ngc6543> ho un problema
<ngc6543> sto cercando di installare un programma
<ngc6543> per la tesi
<ngc6543> e sono in fase di stallo
<ngc6543> perchè cerco di creare una directory
<ngc6543> con sudo mkdir
<ngc6543> va tutto bene
<ngc6543> peccato che non ho idea di dove la crei la directory!!
<ngc6543> io mi metto con cd nella directory in cui devo lavorare
<Holden> !enter | ngc6543
<ubot-it> ngc6543: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ngc6543> ma la directory che creo non la vedo!
<ngc6543> scusa
<Holden> no problem occhio di gatto
<ngc6543> la mia domanda è: dove mi salva o crea le directory il comando sudo mkdir?!
<Holden> la crea all'interno della directory corrente
<Holden> dopo aver dato il comando mkdir, dovresti vederla se lanci: ls -l
<ngc6543> ma non la trovo lì, e anche facendo ls non la trovo
<Holden> forse sbagli qualcosa...
<ngc6543> probabile
<Holden> ngc6543, esegui un ls -l prima, poi dai mkdir e poi riesegui ls -l, e metti tutto su pastebin
<Holden> !paste | ngc6543
<ubot-it> ngc6543: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ngc6543> ci provo subito!grazie
<Crili> ngc6543, un dubbio: perchè sudo?
<ngc6543> perchè se faccio solo mkdir, mi dice "permesso negato"
<Crili> ah.. bèbè fai prima ciò che consiglia Holden poi semai ne riparliamo :)
<ngc6543> niente da fare. faccio ls -l nella directory di lavoro; dopo faccio sudo mkdir e dopo di nuovo ls -l e non c'è la cartella che ho creato
<Crili> fai un pastebin :p
<enzotib> !comandi | ngc6543
<ubot-it> ngc6543: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<enzotib> se sta usando sudo, probabilmente sta sbagliando
<jester-> ngc6543: domehentro o fuori dalla
<jester-> ngc6543: dentro o fuori dalla home
<Crili> cibo time..a dopo .) enzotib anche secondo me..ma con un pastebin sarebbe più semplice capire :) a poi
<ngc6543> la cartella di lavoro è documenti, quindi dentro la home
<jester-> o ha i permessi della home a buone  donne
<ngc6543> cioè?
<jester-> cioè hai permessi e gruppo home sminchiato
<jester-> ngc6543: o il filesystem non montato in scrittura
<jester-> ngc6543: fa vedere cosa risponde il comando mount, metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste | ngc6543
<ubot-it> ngc6543: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ngc6543> un dettaglio: la prima volta che ci ho provato ieri senza il comando sudo, mi ha creato la directory e la vedevo. poi l'ho cancellata per un errore e ora non riesco più a crearla
<jester-> ngc6543: mount e incolla nel pastebin
<ngc6543> come funziona il pastebin? ho incollato e dato l'avvio. ora?
<jester-> ngc6543: se non metti il link come lo v ediamo?
<ngc6543> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619123/
<jester-> ngc6543: ls -l /home
<ngc6543> fatto
<jester-> fa vedere
<ngc6543> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5619143/
<jester-> ngc6543: nome user è user o sei in sessione ospite
<ngc6543> non so, se può esserti utile per capire sono nella directory documenti nella home. scusa ma sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<jester-> ngc6543: insallando non hai scelto un nome?
<ngc6543> no
<jester-> ngc6543: dove devi crearla la cartella
<ngc6543> in Documenti o in Scaricati, nella home
<jester-> nome?
<ngc6543> mi si richiede di chiamarla /usr/local/exelis
<jester-> ngc6543: devi creare una cartella nella documenti o in /u/usr/local/sr/local/
<jester-> /usr/local
<ngc6543> devo creare la cartella /usr/local/exelis in Documenti
<jester-> ngc6543: non è la stessa cosa e a quale pro devi creare /usr/local/exelis
<ngc6543> sto seguendo le indicazioni datomi dal file di installazione del programma
<jester-> ngc6543: sicuro che sia in documenti e non in /usr/local?
<ngc6543> dopo aver creato la cartella mi dice di fare chmod a+rx /usr/local/exelis
<nicotano> salve :-)
<ngc6543> la cartella in cui devo creare quella nuova, ho deciso io che deve essere documenti
<jester-> ngc6543: quindi direttamente in /usr/local non in documenti/usr/local, occhio che p facile sminchiare il sistema, ma che roba stai installando
<ngc6543> sto installando idl, un programma di analisi dati astronomico
<jester-> ngc6543: ok mkdir -p ~/Documenti/usr/local/exselis
<jester-> e controlla e in documenti c'è usr
<ngc6543> per me è uguale, qualunque sia la cartella!basta che riesco ad uscire dalla situazione di stallo. e comunque per non incepparmi un'altra volta, perchè è più semplice "sminchiare il sistema"  in /usr/local?
<jester-> ngc6543: ok mkdir -p ~/Documenti/usr/local/exselis
<nicotano> perchè non usare /opt/nomeprogramma ?
<jester-> nicotano: cosi ha deciso e hola
<neti> Salve a tutti, qualcuno sarebbe in grado di aiutarmi con il plugin flash? mi dice troppo spesso "si è verificato un errore" crashandomi tutto.... e mi tocca aggiornare la pagina. ubuntu è 12.04 e flash è all'ultima versione.....grazie
<jester-> neti: flash messo come
<nicotano> ciao jester-  :-)
<neti> messo come in che senso?
<jester-> neti: nel seno di installato
<jester-> senso
<ngc6543> fatto mkdir -p ~/Documenti/usr/local/exselis
<neti> mmm.... non me lo ricordo.... credo nonfree extra quella roba la... come controllo?
<jester-> ngc6543: controlla se in Documenti hai una cartella usr
<Larrondo> Ciao. Mi è rimasto ancora il problema della connessione WiFi: passando da Win a Ubuntu 12.04 mi si è rallentata, avete dei suggerimenti per favore?
<ngc6543> SI! C'è
<jester-> neti: fa vedere ne pastebin la risposta al comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> ngc6543: e dentro alla usr c'è local e dentro local la exsticass
<neti> flashplugin-installer
<jester-> quindi le carterlle le ha create
<jester-> neti: fa vedere ne pastebin la risposta al comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> !paste | neti
<ubot-it> neti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ngc6543> si, ora sto provando a fare come mi chiedono "chmod a+rx /usr/local/exelis"  ma mi dice che la cartella non esiste
<enzotib> Larrondo, cosa c'entra win con ubuntu?
<jester-> ngc6543: sbagliato
<Larrondo> Quando ero Win la connessione era migliore
<Larrondo> e non me lo spiego, la postazione di lavoro è sempre quella
<ngc6543> immaginavo! sbaglio il nome della cartella?
<neti> eccomi scusa, dicevo: flash è installato con flashplugin-installer
<jester-> ng il path è quello che hai appen creato cioè ~/Docomenti/usr/local/sticass
<enzotib> Larrondo, che scheda hai?
<jester-> ngc6543: e se il programma che hai installato prevede la cartella in /usr/local non funzerà
<jester-> ngc6543: che porgramma è
<ngc6543> idl https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=gmail&attid=0.1&thid=13d6eef1a6e41abb&mt=application/pdf&url=https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui%3D2%26ik%3D48d0132ba3%26view%3Datt%26th%3D13d6eef1a6e41abb%26attid%3D0.1%26disp%3Dsafe%26zw&sig=AHIEtbSwEmIbu-sPBeseO4w6ZBp2vXX06Q
<ngc6543> io sto seguendo le indicazioni di unix
<Larrondo> Intel  945GM/GMS
<enzotib> ngc6543, il link non funziona
<jester-> ngc6543: eh ma la existicass non sa in /usr/local
<jester-> ngc6543: comunque le cartelle le hai e magari è un programma che sta nei repo senza< diventarematto
<neti> jester-: consigli? poi ti lascio in pace... :)
<ngc6543> provando chmod a+rx Documenti/usr/local/exelis mi dice directory inesistente
<jester-> neti dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'  che dice
<jester-> ngc6543: la /exelis non sta in /usr/local
<jester-> ngc6543: l'hai creata un documenti/usr/local
<enzotib> !chi | Larrondo
<ubot-it> Larrondo: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<jester-> ngc6543: se sta in via bande nere non puoi dare i permessi inn via garibaldi a una cosa che non c'è
<enzotib> Larrondo, e comunque chiedevo della scheda wireless, non quella grafica che non c'entra
<enzotib> ngc6543, è il caso che ti studi un po' come funzione linux, prima di fare cose
<enzotib> !comandi | ngc6543
<ubot-it> ngc6543: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<ngc6543> infatti ci metto Documenti/bla bla bla..
<jester-> ngc6543: se segui una guida seguila non cambiare i path a capocchia
<Larrondo> Enzotib, dov'è che posso andare a vedere che scheda Wireless monto?
<enzotib> ma l'impressione è che non abbia chiaro cos'è la struttura gerarchica del filesystem, come ci si muove, e come si fa riferimento a un file con path assoluto o relativo
<jester-> enzotib: eh
<enzotib> Larrondo, lspci | grep Wireless
<ngc6543> ho capito, io non ho creato il path /usr/local/exelis, ho creato Documenti/usr/local/exelis
<jester-> e non sforzarsi di capire le logiche
<enzotib> ngc6543, il secondo è un path relativo, dipende da dove sei
<enzotib> ngc6543, pwd per saperlo
<jester-> per quello si mette ~/
<jester-> che signifia /home/utente
<Larrondo> Enzotib, 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<ngc6543> ok .. io ora sono in documenti, /home/user/Documenti
<enzotib> Larrondo, non so
<jester-> la atheros non risulta avere problemi
<ngc6543> la mia domanda: perchè facendo chmod a+rx /usr/local/exelis mi dice che la directory è inesistente? Exelis è in usr/local
<jester-> ngc6543: madu
<jester->  chmod a+rx ~/Documenti/usr/local/exelis
<jester-> vedi che c'è
<jester-> hai capito la differenza?
<ngc6543> SI ho capito! il problema è che anche facendo chmod a+rx ~/Documenti/usr/local/exelis mi dice che non esiste!!
<jester-> poi la app la andra a cercare in /usr/local ma fa noente
<jester-> ngc6543: ls ~/Documenti/local/
<jester-> fa vedere
<jester-> ngc6543: ls ~/Documenti/usr/local/
<enzotib> ngc6543, usa un filemanager, che fa le stesse cose e ti eviti di imparare come funzionano queste cose da terminale
<jester-> eh
<jester-> sta seguendo una misteriosa guida di un misterioso programma
<ngc6543> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5619231/
<jester-> chmod a+rx /Documenti/usr/local/exelis
<jester-> ngc6543: dove la vedi la tilde
<jester-> ha ragione lui
<jester-> ngc6543:  la tilde è  ~
<jester-> se non la metti cambia il senso del percosrso
<ngc6543> ho ricontrollato.. avevo messo ~Docume.. invece di ~/Documenti !! Infatti ora ha fatto
<jester-> chmod a+rx ~/Documenti/usr/local/exelis  riesci a fare un copia incolla da qui al terminale
<jester-> ngc6543: che programma è
<jester-> é
<ngc6543> idl.. programma di analisi dati astronomico
<stefania93> ciao
<marco__> ciao a tutti
<stefania93> mi potete aiutare ?
<stefania93> ho installato ubuntu su windows 8 ma non parte
<stefania93> all' avvio esce la schermata di scelta tra i 2 s.o. e se clicco ubuntu mi dice errore
<stefania93> allora vorrei toglierlo e riprovare ma non riesco
<marco__> mmm un po di pazienza stefania che tra poco arrivano gli esperti
<stefania93> wubildr.mrr
<stefania93> ok grazie :)
<jester-> stefania93: dentro a winz8?
<stefania93> si
<jester-> stefania93: 32 o 64 bit
<stefania93> 64
<jester-> stefania93: winz parte?
<stefania93> si va....ho fatto il ripristino del netbook perche speravo si cancellasse ubuntu ma nulla
<ngc6543> sono andata avanti con l'installazione e poi arrivo a questo punto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5619268/
<jester-> ngc6543: che ti dice The /usr/local/exelis directory does not exist.
<jester-> ngc6543: visto che l'hai creata da tuttaltra parte
<ngc6543> dunque devo rifare tutto da capo, creare la cartella exelis in /usr/local
<jester-> stefania93: devi disinstallare ubuntu come se fosse un normale programma
<jester-> dal pannello di controllo
<jester-> ngc6543: e devi usare sudo seendo fuori dalla home
<ngc6543> ovviamente cancellando il path /usr/local/exelis
<stefania93> grazie jester ora provo :)
<jester-> ngc6543: non è che se rimane disturbi
<ngc6543> è possibile crearla "manualmente"la cartella entrando nella cartella usr del filesystem?
<jester-> ngc6543: la logica è la stessa sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/etc etc
<jester-> sudo chmod blabla /usr/local/quaqquà
<ngc6543> per evitare di dover rifare tutto,  dove la creo la cartella?
<ngc6543> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5619337/ perchè?!
<akis24> ciao
<jester-> ngc6543: sudo cp Documenti/idl82sp1linux.x86_64.tar.gz/ /usr/local/exelis
<jester-> fai un po di confusione coi path
<ngc6543> avevo provato prima così, ma niente.. faccio altri tentativi!
<jester-> ngc6543: gksu nautilus e usa il filemanger e copia incolla
<jester-> con gksu è come usarfe sudo da riga di comando
<sergius> salve a tutti ho un pc con dualboot win7 e ubunutu 11,04 vorrei reinstallare tutto, sia win che ubuntu nuova versione pensavo 12.04 lts. Voelvo capire se e a quali problemi vado incontro a problemi nel boot
<jester-> sergius:installi prima winz sulla parima partizione e poi ubuntu dove tipare
<jester-> se installi dopo winz sega grub
<sergius> ok, allora ricordavo bene
<jester-> prima partizione*
<sergius> si ho le partizione contate perchè oltre win e linux ho anche dati e la partizione di recovery per win
<sergius> se non ricordo male avevo fatto una partizione logica
<jester-> logica e drentro alla estesa
<jester-> ma a linux no gli frega
<sergius> controllo su g parted evitando di farvi perdere tempo
<jester-> sergius: winz va sempre sulla prima, linux dove ti pare
<jester-> met65: se lacheda è broadcom devi essere collegato a internet via cavo o cellofono
<met65> ho installato ubuntu su una partizione di windows 7.. tutto ok ma il wireless si connette ma non naviga
<jester-> met65: devi venire in canale da ubuntu
<met65> come faccio se non ho wireless ? Cavo?
<jester-> met65: eh
<met65> ok ci sentiamo fra poco grazie vado a collegare
<met65> grazie cmq!!
<sergius> jester- la prima è in fat 16 ed ha come etichetta DELLUTILITY (non so cosa sia), la seconda è il recovery di win in ntfs da 14 gb; poi win e poi nella logica dati, linux e swap
<jester-> sergius: la prima escluso recovery
<jester-> la recovery non è grande
<jester-> sergius: la prima sono utiltà di dell pc
<sergius> non capisco cosa sia sto DELLUTILITY è di appena 100 mb
<jester-> sergius: salva i dati e fai il recovery
<jester-> che non sbagli, riporti il pc a fabbrica
<sergius> ok grazie! :)
<sergius> jester- quindi posso fare il recovery che feci tempo fa e poi installare tranquillamente ubuntu? giusto?!
<jester-> sergius: eh al boot vai in recovery e ripristini il pc a fabrica poi installi ubu
<Siryo> Salve a tutti, come si può cambiare l'icona cestino (vuota/piena) al set di icone faenza? ho già scaricato da gnome look le icone da cambiare ma non saprei come fare... grz!!!....
<jester-> sergius:  backup dati è ri rigore
<jester-> Siryo: di solito è legata al tema
<jester-> ogni tema ha il suo set di icone
<jester-> Siryo: le puoi cambiare in modifica tema
<jester-> icone
<Siryo> si , vorrei cambiare solo il cestino del set faenza e ho trovato su gn look 2 icone (pieno/vuoto)...
<Siryo> ah, grazie come ci arrivo?
<jester-> !chat | Siryo
<ubot-it> Siryo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Siryo> non volevo essere offensivo.
<Siryo> grz nel senso ok, come proseguo...
<jester-> non c'è problema sono  le regole
<Siryo> ok ;)
<jester-> in chat è facile trovare pacioccatori dillok
<Siryo> w la creatività :)
<ngc6543> devo copiare un file in una cartella che io stesso ho creato in filesystem, ma non me lo fa fare perchè "solo il proprietario può modificare i permessi" si può trovare un modo per aggiarer la cosa?
<jester-> ngc6543: gksu nautilus
<jester-> e copi e incolli col filemanager che si apre  che ha i poteri di root
<ngc6543> se schiaccio il tasto destro sulla cartella non mi esce l'opzione di "apri come amministratore"
<jester-> ngc6543: leggi quello che ti si scrive?
<jester-> ngc6543: gksu nautilus
<jester-> se hai gnome o unity
<jester-> se hai altro non so il nome del filemanager
<ngc6543> ho gnome; ho letto gksu nautilus.. ma non ho idea di come/dove scriverlo
<jester-> ngc6543: nel terminale
<jester-> dove di solito si danno i comandi
<ngc6543> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5619528/ mi ha fatto inserire la password di amministratore ma non si è aperto nulla
<enzotib> ngc6543, hai sbagliat a scrivere
<enzotib> nautilus non nautilius
<ngc6543> sono fusissima.. comunque mi si apre la finestra copio il file vado nella cartella di destinazione e non me lo fa incollare
<enzotib> ngc6543, usa la stessa finestra, l'altro non l'hai aperta con gksu, quindi lì sei utente normale
<ngc6543> ce l'ho fatta! prima avevo fatto come mi hai appena scritto e non funzionava, così ho aperto un'altra finestra oltre quella del filemanager
<ngc6543> ho installato il mio benedettissimo programma! Vi ringrazio per la pazienza e per il supporto! senza di voi non ce l'avrei mai fatta!
<ngc6543> PS: Ho ubuntu da 5 giorni e non ho mai usato linux se non per piccole cose. Grazie mille!
<enzotib> ngc6543, devi prendere un po' di confidenza prima di fare cose complicate, sennò diventa una pena
<nicotano> salve
<enzotib> lo dico per te
<ngc6543> lo so..ma non credevo che dopo così poco tempo mi sarei trovata difronte ad un problema del genere! ma Nonostante lo sbatti mi sono divertita e sicuramente ci dedicherò parecchio più tempo!
<santi> Scusatemi, ho bisogno di istallare ubuntu 12.10 su un pc senza lettore cd, avrei bisogno di un programma o dove trovare il file ISO
<santi_> Scusatemi, ho bisogno di istallare ubuntu 12.10 su un pc senza lettore cd, avrei bisogno di un programma o dove trovare il file ISO
<mibofra> santi_, usa la pennetta usb
<mibofra> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<santi_> quello lo sapevo! solo che non riesco a fare il file ISO
<enzotib> !usbwin | santi_
<ubot-it> santi_: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<santi_> ok, grazie!
<leo__> salve
<leo__> qualcuno mi da una mano?
<leo__> volevo sapere quale versione di ubuntu e' consigliabile scaricare per fare un cd live e farla partire nel caso ho prob con windows  w volessi recuperare dati
<enzotib> leo__, l'ultima
<enzotib> !quantal | leo__
<ubot-it> leo__: Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<stefcas> salve, ho bisogno di una mano per l'installazione di ubuntu
<enzotib> !installazione | stefcas
<ubot-it> stefcas: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<stefcas> ho masterizzato l'iso correttamente (su un pc infatti parte correttamente), ma su un notebook si ferma al boot e non va avanti...
<enzotib> stefcas, su dvd?
<stefcas> si esatto su dvd
<enzotib> stefcas, non compare proprio niente?
<stefcas> no, mi resta la schermata nera con il cursore che lampeggia
<stefcas> ho risolto :D
<stefcas> parte dalla usb :D
<leosacc> ciao a tutti, a dopo....
<darioromanista> salve, dove posso reperire la beta del 13.04 per il mio pc che è un intel atom??
<darioromanista> non lo sa nessuno?
<darioromanista> mibofra puoi rispondermi?
<jester->   darioromanista http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+13.04+daily
<darioromanista> grazie jester.. ma è possibile anche provarla solo in live??
<mibofra> darioromanista, scusa ero distratto
<mibofra> si si
<mibofra> ovviamente puoi provarla anche il live
<darioromanista> ok grazie
<mibofra> prego
<darioromanista> mibofra ne vale la pena?? vorrei vedere sopratutto come va il kernel 3.8 .. c'è ??
<mibofra> darioromanista, si certo :)
<jester-> darioromanista: 3.8 o 3.20 sempre un netbook rimane
<darioromanista> ah si certo, ma magari è più fluido e reattivo no?
<ares_> salve
<darioromanista> salve
<massy> salve
<stefcas> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu, tutto ok. Ma non si avvia...
<krabador> stefcas, quale versione , come lo hai installato, e che cosa fa?
<darioromanista> salve, provando la live della beta di raring , essendo un beta piena di bug, c'è una remota possibilità che mi danneggi l'ahrdware della mia macchina?
<darioromanista> jester- e mibofra sapete qualcosa a riguardo?
<cristian_c> darioromanista, aspetta il rilascio ufficiale
<krabador> darioromanista, danni fisici no, ma bug potrebbero darti fastidio nell'uso
<krabador> se la usi in live, vai tranquillo
<darioromanista> no ma era solo per provare.. così per curiosità, non devo utilizzarla nell'uso normale.. però volevo saepre se poteva crearmi danni fisici
<cristian_c> darioromanista, in che senso?
<darioromanista> tipo che mi spacca processore, hard disk ecc
<krabador> darioromanista, in live non puo' succederti niente, è estremamente improbabile
<krabador> processore ed hard disk, li spacca win.
<darioromanista> aahhaha è una battuta o dici veramente?
<krabador> è una semibattuta, nel senso, che l'indicizzazione automatica ed il defrag in autoscheduling, in windows, fanno molti piu' danni di quanto si possa credere
<enzotib> darioromanista, mi ricordo che una vecchia versione di ubuntu, forse la 8.10, con certe schede di rete le friggeva
<enzotib> darioromanista, non ho mai più in seguito sentito problemi del genere
<darioromanista> ok grazie
<krabador> ed il 90% non sa neanche di avere cose del genere, nel proprio win
<darioromanista> posso fare una richiesta che non c'entra nulla ora?=
<darioromanista> come posso disattivare le impostazioni che scambiando i miei dati con amazon ??
<krabador> no, non lo prendere il mac, non è tutto oro quello che luccica
<darioromanista> intendo per la privacy
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> hai la 12.10 ?
<darioromanista> si
<darioromanista> basta andare in privacy=
<darioromanista> ?
<krabador> si, basta andare in privacy
<krabador> e metti "off" su includere risultati ricerche online
<darioromanista> ok e registra attività?
<darioromanista> krabador a cosa serve quello?? ho messo su off anche quello
<krabador> quello puoi anche lasciarlo
<krabador> darioromanista, è un'indicizzazione interna delle ricerche che fai
<darioromanista> tipo documenti recenti?
<krabador> si, le cose che cerchi piu' spesso ti appaiono al volo
<darioromanista> ok grazie
<darioromanista> invece  nella 12.04.02 non è possibile farlo???
<darioromanista> perchè su un'altra macchina ho la 12.04.2
<krabador> darioromanista, nella 12.04 non c'è tutto il discorso di amazon
<darioromanista> ah ok quindi non c'è bisogno di disattivare nulla lì?
<krabador> si, il discorso di amazon è stato introdotto con la 12.10
<krabador> figurati il 12 aprile del 2002
<darioromanista> ti ringrazio..
<krabador> di niente
<darioromanista> in settimana mi arriva un altro pc.. mi serve un sistema stabile e che non devo stare sempre a toccare.. mi consigli la 12.04.2 o la 12.10??
<krabador> 12.04.2
<krabador> senza pensarci un attimo.
<darioromanista> grazie
<darioromanista> tornando al discorso precedente, mi è venuto un dubbio.. le informazioni che canonical raccoglie per inviarle ad amazon sono le operazione che io faccio dove???
<krabador> darioromanista, poi dipende anche dall'hardware del pc.... alcune novità della 12.10 in alcuni casi vanno molto bene
<darioromanista> solo sull dash?? o anche quelle sul web ??
<krabador> anche se le schede nvidia...
<krabador> darioromanista, sono le operazioni che fai in unity
<darioromanista> krabador l'hardware è buono.. i3 .. 4gbram .. hd 500gb
<krabador> darioromanista, grafica?
<darioromanista> ad esempio?? non capisco quali operazioni sono
<darioromanista> grafica intel hd 3000
<krabador> darioromanista, ricerche
<darioromanista> ma solo nel momento in cui apro la dash quindi?
<krabador> se per esempio, nella dash di unity, scrivi "metallica" di cerca qualsiasi cosa dei metallica hai sul sistema
<krabador> tra cui risultati di amazon
<krabador> e link internet
<darioromanista> perfetto ho capito
<krabador> se in privacy, quel tasto di cui prima è attivato, quell'informazione viene inviata ad amazon
<krabador> che si fa i discorsi suoi
<darioromanista> mentre invece se sono loggato su unity e metallica lo scrivo sul browser non viene registrato?=
<krabador> stile facebook
<krabador> non da ubuntu
<krabador> e amazon
<krabador> ma , semmai da google
<darioromanista> ok perfetto
<darioromanista> grazie
<krabador> e col sistema non c'entra nulla :)
<darioromanista> prima di chiedevi la grafica.. ti ho risposto intel hd3000.. a cosa volevi arrivare?
<darioromanista> *mi
<krabador> ah, si scusa, beh, le schede nvidia con la 12.10 hanno avuto un po' di problemi
<krabador> la hd 3000, sebbene non è una scheda mostruosa, ma ha un buon driver fornito da intel
<darioromanista> aspè mo mi viene il dubbio se era 3000 o 4000 .. verifico subiito
<krabador> darioromanista, è uguale
<krabador> il discorso vale per entrambe
<darioromanista> ah ok
<darioromanista> okok grazie
<darioromanista> i kernel tra la 12.10 e la 12.04.2 sono gli stessi?
<krabador> se poi , in ubuntu, hai bisogno di software particolare, tipo all'ultima versione, purtroppo una caratteristica di ubuntu, è che il software lo lascia stare alla versione disponibile al lancio del sistema
<darioromanista> ah ok.. oddio se proprio non fa schifo non ho particolari esigenze di aggiornare
<krabador> sono pochi quelli che consentono di usare aggiornati, come firefox, thunserbird chromium  e vlc
<darioromanista> apparte firefox che potrò aggiornare no?
<darioromanista> okok mi hai risposto
<darioromanista> ma la 12.04.2 che so che nasce per sistemi con UEFI e secure boot posso installarla anche su questa macchina di cui ti parlo che ha il normale bios e non uefi?? o devo prendere laa 12.04.1?
<krabador> se non hai esigenze particolari quindi, puoi tranquillamente usare la 12.04,2
<krabador> il didscorso del uefi, è che devi impostare il discorso in presenza del bios uefi
<krabador> in assenza, non c'è nessun problema ad installare quello che ti pare
<darioromanista> ok grazie
<darioromanista> alla luce di tutto ciò, sapendo che ho bisogno di un sistema stabile e duraturo mi consigli di andare sulla 12.04 o sulla 12.10 che anche se non sarà così stabile come la 12.04 è piu aggiornaata?
<krabador> guarda, per il momento vai sulla 12.04.2, che va bene, molte cose che non sono magari aggiornate nel repo della 12.04.2 puoi spesso installarle a mano
<krabador> senza problemi
<Lena> ciao
<darioromanista> ok grazie, vado, buon sabato sera ;9
<krabador> dovresti magari porti che tipo di ambiente grafico usare
<krabador> se unity va bene
<krabador> rispetto agli altri disponibili. per esempio, lubuntu, è una scheggia, rispetto ad unity
<darioromanista> per ora usa cinnamon
<krabador> ok
<darioromanista> cosa ne pensi di cinnamon?
<darioromanista> pensi che sia buono?
<Lena> Buona sera a tutti!!! scusatemi avrei un problema con l'installazione di kubuntu 12.04.....c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare???
<krabador> darioromanista, guarda, non sono un fan di unity
<krabador> Lena, che problema hai ?
<krabador> darioromanista, il successo di cinnamon e mate, e la conferma di kde, ne è la prova
<Lena> krabador  il mio prblema è nella preparazione nn mi da la rete e sta li ore e nn carica nulla
<krabador> darioromanista, gnome shell ha avuto le sue pippe, che cinnamon ha discretamente risolto
<krabador> Lena, in wifi, o lan?
<Lena> wifi
<darioromanista> ok quindi tutto sottosommato è consigliabile se mi piace esteticamente??
<darioromanista> palro di cinnaon
<krabador> darioromanista, certo
<darioromanista> lo uso da 2 mesi
<darioromanista> e mi stavo trovando bene
<krabador> Lena, probabilmente non supporta la scheda, in live
<Lena> e quidi nn posso installarlo??
<krabador> Lena, come stai procedendo, selezionando "installa" al menu' iniziale d'avvio, oppure, fai "prova senza installare" e poi provi ad installarla?
<Lena> installa
<darioromanista> krabador allora io vado, sei stato gentilissimo, ciao
<Lena> e si blocca
<Lena> mi da il simbolo sbarrato sulla rete
<krabador> Lena, allora fai "prova senza installare" da li' puoi vedere se la scheda è supportata, settarla, e provare ad installare
<krabador> darioromanista, buona serata
<goamon> cinnamon sara l'ambiente grafico predefinito del 13.04?
<Lena> ti spiego...ho provato ad installarlo poi ho interrotto l'installazione e mi ha dato la possibilità di settare la rete e mi sono connessa in internet ho riavviato e son di nuovo bloccata
<krabador> goamon, no
<krabador> Lena, eh, non devi riavviare durante l'installazione
<Lena> ...scusa ma nn va avanti
<krabador> Lena, hai la possibilità di usare la porta lan?
<Lena> si
<goamon> ho letto su wikipedia
<krabador> Lena, allora, attacca il cavo lan, e fai l'installazione usufruendo della connessione via cavo
<Lena> ok ma senza interrompere,giusto?
<krabador> Lena, una volta finita l'installazione , setti la rete wi-fi
<krabador> Lena, certo senza interrompere
<Lena> okkkk
<goamon> era per linux mint.. scusate
<krabador> se attacchi il cavo lan, e fai partire l'installazione, non dovresti mai avere problemi di sorta
<Lena> adesso provo,grazie
<krabador> Lena, fagli fare ogni tipo di aggiornamento, quando chiesto, durante l'installazione
<krabador> goamon, beh, non credo facciano in tempo a lavorare su gnome 3.8
<krabador> goamon, sicuramente rimarranno con cinnamon, visto che praticamente è il loro
<Lena> grandeeee krabador!!!! mi ha visto la reteeeee!!!
<goamon> dice che la 13 sara con cinnamon di default
<krabador> Lena, perfetto
<goamon> come linux mit? lo conosci?
<goamon> *mint
<Lena> quindi ora x far la partizione nn ho problemi
<krabador> goamon, non possiamo parlare di queste cose qui....
<goamon> ok
<goamon> di la.. ;p
<krabador> Lena, neanche prima, per la partizione, serviva la rete
<Lena> ok ok
<krabador> Lena, scusami, hai fatto partire l'installazione da capo, dopo aver attaccato il cavo?
<Lena> no no ho lasciato che continuasse
<Lena> ho sbagliato???
<krabador> Lena, hai selezionato le opzioni di aggiornamento, all'inizio del processo di installazione?
<Lena> si ho fleggato le due caselle cerca da terze parti e scarica gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> Lena, se hai selezionato le opzioni di aggiornamento, e si bloccava prima di farti fare le partizioni, non è successo nulla
<krabador> ok allora
<Lena> ok ok x cui sono ancora salva :)
<krabador> fin quando non ha iniziato ad installare pacchetti, e le 2 caselle sono state selezionate, va bene
<Lena> ottimo spero che riesco...sto impazzendo da 3 gg con win 7 che mi si è impallato e nn parte l'avvio
<krabador> Lena, che problemi dava?
<Lena> mi diceva "errore lettura da disco" premere ctrl+alt+canc
<krabador> Lena, nell'ottica che sia stata una corruzione di win7, allora puoi stare tranquilla, ma se l'errore avveniva perchè in quella zona il disco è danneggiato....
<krabador> Lena, potrebbe essere una brutta situazione
<Lena> infatti...ero un pò in ansia :) ma ora dopo il cavo lan nn mi pare che ci siano problemi!!potevo sostituire l'hd e risolvevo tutti i problemi ma siccome sono testarda prima le voglio testare tutte
<krabador> Lena, ma per essere sicura che il disco non abbia settori danneggiati, non basta installare un'altro sistema operativo sopra
<Lena> xchè ho dati che voglio salvare
<Lena> e poi ho provato a mettere xp e nulla vista nulla
<krabador> Lena, come lo hai partizionato?
<Lena> ho la partizione del boot e c
<krabador> Lena, è ovvio solo 7 si sovrainstalla, se non formatti l'ntfs
<krabador> hai fatto a mano una partizione root?
<Lena> ...ehmmm ok ma che è l'ntfs?
<krabador> Lena, il file system delle partizioni windows
<Lena> aspetta xchè nn sono così pratica....dunque con win7 avevo la partizione x il ripristino
<Lena> ma nn mi funziona più neppure l'assist del vaio
<krabador> Lena, ecco, ma usarla ti avrebbe fatto perdere tutti i dati dentro win
<krabador> Lena, ma hai provato a richiamarla all'avvio, con i tasti preposti?
<Lena> no nn ho provato...nn so come si fa!!
<krabador> Lena, bene, mi dici il tuo modello di vaio per favore?
<Lena> vpceb3m1e
<krabador> Lena, ti conviene comunque, a prescindere di quello che vuoi usare, come sistema operativo, piter accedere alla partizione di ripristino, in modo che tu possa sempre riportarlo come quando l'hai comprato
<Lena> kabador quanto tempo ci vuole più o meno x installarsi kubuntu?
<Lena> ma nn mi facevo problemi se mi funzionava il ripristino...il guaio è che nn funzionava
<Lena> neppure ad entrare in modalità provvisoria
<krabador> Lena, allora, hai il tasto assist ?
<Lena> si
<krabador> Lena, beh, una 40ina di minuti
<krabador> Lena, a computer spento, lo premevi e non faceva nulla?
<Lena> ok ok scusa se chiedo ma nn avendolo mai installato nn so se devo rimanere ore :)
<krabador> Lena,  nono, ore no... non piu' di quelle che ti ci vorranno per far funzionare youtube...
<Lena> premendolo mi faceva una sorta di caricamento file e poi rimaneva bloccato sullo schermata di avvio e dopo un pò schermo nero e puntatore del mouse
<krabador> Lena, a computer spento il tasto assist, non faceva nulla?
<Lena> hahahaha sei incoraggiante :)
<krabador> Lena, non hai provato?
<Lena> premendolo mi faceva una sorta di caricamento file e poi rimaneva bloccato sullo schermata di avvio e dopo un pò schermo nero e puntatore del mouse
<krabador> Lena, ecco...
<krabador> quanto tempo?
<Lena> quanto tempo mi rimaneva la schermata di avvio???più o meno 10 min
<krabador> non l'hai lasciato fare?
<krabador> perchè da li' praticamente carica un piccolo win7 con le impostazioni di ripristino
<Lena> si si tutto un pomeriggio...con pc surriscaldato
<krabador> e rimaneva bloccato?
<Lena> si si
<krabador> ah, perfetto
<krabador> allora, è andato....
<Lena> no :(
<krabador> Lena, andata la partizione di ripristino
<Lena> è andato win7 o l'hd??
<Lena> okkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Lena> ma i dati in c me li posso estrarre poi?
<krabador> Lena, cosi' su 2 piedi, si è corrotto qualcosa nell'avvio della partizione di ripristino
<krabador> potrebbe non essere un danno all'hard disk
<Lena> quello che penso pure io
<krabador> come potrebbe esserlo
<krabador> se non è un danno all'hard disk, si puo' provare a ripristinarlo
<Lena> okkkk...e come posso capirlo?
<krabador> Lena, facendo una diagnostica sulla partizione
<Lena> ho provato a mettergli delle iso scaricate
<krabador> Lena, delle iso?
<krabador> Lena, dentro la partizione di ripristino?
<Lena> no nooo
<Lena> come se gli mettessi il cd di ripristino
<krabador> "Lena , The Vaio Killer"
<krabador> "Lena : Vaio Terminator"
<Lena> :) no dai
<krabador> :D
<Lena> gli voglio bene al mio vaio!!1
<krabador> è ovvio, magari è bianco...
<Lena> no no è nero
<krabador> ah, ok :D
<Lena> vabbè sono solo semplicemente sfigata!
<krabador> Lena, beh... le pippe con gli hd, corruzioni di parti di installazioni...
<krabador> Lena, è roba abbastanza frequente, con gli hd degli ultimi 4 anni, e winvista/7
<Lena> io intanto tengo le dita incrociate e che vada kubuntu poi so che impazzirò
<krabador> Lena, beh, spero che tu abbia impostato l'installazione in modo da non aver piallato l'installazione windows
<Lena> nn so sono ancora ferma alla preparazione..
<krabador> sei ancora ferma alla preparazione????
<krabador> che schermata hai davanti?
<Lena> quella di prima con la connessione
<krabador> come quella di prima con la connessione...
<krabador> dovrebbe averti chiesto delle partizioni, del nome utente
<Lena> eh si sta macinando...ci sono òe 2 palline che girano
<krabador> eh...
<krabador> lo vedi?
<krabador> gliele hai fatte girare...
<Lena> hahahaha mi sa che ormai nn più speranze
<krabador> no, tranquilla
<krabador> dovresti avere, una freccetta
<krabador> sotto a sinistra
<krabador> che ti consente di vedere
<Lena> si
<krabador> di vedere cosa sta facento
<Lena> cosa mi fa vedere????
<krabador> che cosa ti dice, nel campo sotto la scritta?
<Lena> quale scritta?
<krabador> "Lena : Vaio Ubuntizer"
<krabador> allora, sotto la scritta
<krabador> sotto le frecce
<krabador> dovresti espandere il campo
<krabador> e vedere una scritta, tipo di terminale
<Lena> nn vedo nulla
<krabador> oh, ok,
<Lena> nn mi fa vedere altro
<krabador> si, ho rivisto la schermata di installatione di kubuntu 12.04 ed è un po' diversa, dalle altre
<Lena> lo schermo è grigio le scritte grigie a parte quella della preparazione che è blu
<krabador> Lena, ma nella parte sopra "installation process"
<krabador> che ti dice?
<krabador> Lena, hai scaricato kubuntu 12.04.2, si?
<Lena> si sotto la scritta kubuntu dice "processo di installazione"
<krabador> "Lena : The Vanished Kubuntist"
<Lena> dice kubuntu 12.04
<misottele> ciao, c'è qualcuno collegato?
<krabador> misottele, che succede?
<Lena> ma nn ho .2
<krabador> Lena, vicino "processo di installazione" non dice nulla?
<krabador> Lena, quello intendo, il file iso che hai scaricato, ricordi se era 12.04.2?
<Lena> no nn ricordo
<misottele> ciao avrei bisogno di una mano per un problema
<enzotib> !chiedi | misottele
<ubot-it> misottele: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Lena> krabador volendo ho anche la versione 12.10
<misottele> ook, su un portatile con due partizioni (una con win e l'altra ubuntu) ho installato la 12.1o partendo dalla 12.04 ma al riavvio mi da "unknown filesystem, grub rescue", ma provando a ripristinarlo da live usb non riparte
<enzotib> misottele, sei da live ora?
<krabador> Lena, per il momento fai bene con la 12.04, ma tra poco ti converrà la 13.04, che ha l'ambiente grafico aggiornato, e molto migliorato
<misottele> no sono da un'altro pc su cui ho fatto la stessa identica procedura andanta a buon fine
<Lena> krabador okkk sempre se mi parte
<enzotib> misottele, riprova
<misottele> enzotib, ho riprovato già 2 volte a ripristinare grub2 e anche riscaricando la iso pensando fosse corrotta ma niente
<enzotib> misottele, la procedura si conclude correttamente?
<misottele> enzotib, si, è prorpio quello che mi ha mandato in confusione, non mi da nessun errore però poi non funziona
<krabador> Lena, come procede?
<Lena> krabador è sempre fermo
<enzotib> misottele, hai cambiato qualcosa sui dischi?
<Lena> lo fermo di cattiveria???
<misottele> no, dall'installazione gli ho dato disinstalla 12.04 e installa 12.10
<krabador> Lena, a quale percentuale s'è fermato?
<Lena> oddio nn da percentuali....
<misottele> enzotib, ora sono su fdisk mi dice che il boot è su sda2 che è windows devo provare a cambiarli quello?
<enzotib> misottele, con la procedura hai fatto la parte update-grub e anche la parte grub-install?
<krabador> Lena, in quale dei campi a sinistra si è fermato?
<Lena> sempre quella la preparazione
<krabador> Lena, che fa il led del disco?
<misottele> enzotib, nel ripristino di grub2? si ho seguito per filo e per segno quella del wiki
<Lena> krabador l'hd gira
<Lena> è fisso
<krabador> Lena, che rumore fa?
<Lena> fa un rumore impercettibile sento molto la ventola che soffia
<krabador> Lena, allora, nella schermata di installazione ci sono dei link cliccabili, tipo al centro?
<Lena> nn mi fa cliccare nulla
<Lena> solo le caselle della rete
<misottele> enzotib, ora provo a rifarlo ancora e vedo meglio se c'è qualcosa di strano
<Lena> mi sa che sono nella cacca......
<krabador> Lena, spetta
<Lena> si spetto spetto.....
<Lena> è più di 1h così
<krabador> Lena, allora, alt+f2
<Lena> cosa dovrebbe fare?
<misottele> enzotib, forse l'ho trovato
<krabador> Lena, non ti chiede di inserire un comando?
<Lena> no cotinuano a girare le palline
<Lena> e mi stanno girando anche a me
<krabador> Lena, se fai alt+tab e poi alt+f2 ?
<misottele> enzotib, che è, mi hai abbandonato? :)
<Lena> se faccio alt+tab viene fuore una finestelle con una scatola e un cd e il nome kubuntu 12.04
<Lena> conb alt+f2 nulla
<krabador> Lena, quale delle scritte a sinistra, è in rilievo, nella schermata di installazione?
<Lena> preparazione blu e le altre grigie
<Lena> cliccando alt+f3  mi si apre una finestra che dice to deskop, move
<krabador> Lena, kubuntu, è l'unica iso che hai?
<Lena> ti dicevo...ho provato tutto
<krabador> Lena, adesso come adesso
<krabador> è l'unica iso che hai ?
<Lena> xp e nn carica o meglio a metà mi dice stop con schermata blu,vista fa finta di caricare e win 7 nn parte l'avvio
<Lena> si ora si
<Lena> provo a mettere la 12.10?
<Lena> ho anche quella
<krabador> sempre kubuntu?
<Lena> si
<krabador> allora Lena resetta, e riavvia la iso, facendo "prova" e non "installa"
<krabador> era anche quello che ti avevo detto prima, per il discorso della rete
<Lena> ok...ma in questo modo le partizioni me le fa fare?
<krabador> appunto perchè in presenza di problemi, si posson mandare comandi
<krabador> se fa installa no
<krabador> Lena, il processo di installazione è identico
<Lena> okallora cmq sia stavo sbagliando il processo...se installo la partizione nn me la fa fare....giusto??
<krabador> Lena, riavvia in quel modo, e facciamo l'installazione passo passo
<krabador> Lena, comprese le partizioni
<Lena> okkk
<Lena> sperem bene!
<DD3my> printf("Buonanotte a tutti");
<Lena> ora sono alla schermata dell'ingranaggio,tra poco mi darà le scelte
<krabador> Lena, ok
<krabador> Lena, non dovrebbe metterci cosi' tanto
<krabador> non è normale
<Lena> nn so che dire
<krabador> Lena, hai riavviato e selezionato il boot, tranquillamente ?
<Lena> si si
<Lena> cmq ha sempre fatto così...mettendoci del tempo
<krabador> Lena, è una chiavetta usb?
<krabador> Lena, o il cd?
<Lena> un cd
<Lena> adesso sono alla schermata,prova e installa
<Lena> clicco prova
<krabador> spetta
<Lena> noo
<krabador> hai una penna usb da poter usare?
<Lena> si
<krabador> immagino che sei su un'altro pc, giusto?
<krabador> allora, conviene fare la penna usb
<Lena> si
<krabador> perchè probabilmente il lettore cd del tuo notebook
<krabador> lo legge tipo ad 1x
<Lena> ma nn so se me la prende...ho provato anche con gli altri s.o.
<krabador> e ci stai naturalmente mettendo una vita
<krabador> lena fatto sta a fare la penna
<krabador> nel modo giusto
<Lena> ....si hai ragione!
<Lena> posso prendere il contenuto del cd e metterlo in chiavetta?
<krabador> si
<Lena> ok allora stoppo
<krabador> ma non copia/incolla
<krabador> spetta
<jester-> Lena: sei da winz?
<krabador> che pc stai susando adesso?
<Lena> ora sto usando un vecchio pc modello touch usato x farte la cassa :)
<jester-> Lena: questo è il miglior tool in circolazione http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Lena> ha win xp
<Lena> e nero
<Lena> jester-grazie
<cristian_c> jester-, rufus?
<krabador> Lena, hai cancellato il file iso, dopo aver fatto il cd?
<Lena> no
<Lena> mi sa che sono al quanto impedita...
<krabador> perfetto, allora puoi perfettamente usare il programma
<krabador> è una fortuna che tu non l'abbia cancellato
<krabador> prendi la chiavetta, scarica il programma
<Lena> cmq ora ho visto che è la versione 12.04.1
<Lena> un secondo che formatto la chiavetta
<krabador> Lena, vai tranquilla
<Lena> ma dove lo trovo il file iso???
<Lena> sto esplorando il cd...
<krabador> Lena, quando l'hai scaricato, dove l'hai messo?
<krabador> Lena, il file che hai poi masterizzato sul cd
<krabador> dove l'hai messo?
<Lena> in download ma lo ho cancellato xchè l'ho messo su cd
<krabador> Lena, ECCO!!!!!
<krabador> :D
<krabador> era quello che ti dicevo...
<Lena> cosa ho combinato??
<krabador> Lena, niente, che adesso ti conviene riscaricarlo, piuttosto che aspettare di caricarlo sul pc
<Lena> ah ok
<krabador> quel programma per win, non consente di creare la penna dal cd, mentre su ubuntu, lo puoi tranquillamente fare
<Lena> sto scaricando la versione 12.04.2
<krabador> bravissima
<krabador> Lena, hai internet veloce?
<Lena> che differenza c'è dalla 12.04.1?
<Lena> si...discreta alice
<jester-> krabador: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> Lena, beh praticamente è piu' aggiornata
<jester-> krabador: è il miglior tool in circolazione
<Lena> ok ok bene allora
<krabador> jester-, vero, ma non consente di farla dal cd
<jester-> krabador: stavate parlando di usb, per cd non serve un tool ma la app per scrivere e non copiare la iso
<jester-> nero è er meio
<krabador> jester-, :D
<jester-> basta cliccare la iso
<Lena> ancora 10 min e cel'ho!!
<krabador> Lena, perfetto, veloce allora
<krabador> jester-, lena ha solo il cd, fatto dalla iso, ed ha cancellato la iso
<Lena> si almeno quello il pc è un baraccone
<jester-> la riscaricherà
<krabador> Lena, l'importante che adesso fa il suo dovere di farti fare una bella penna
<Lena> jester lo sto facendo :)
<Lena> si si
<Lena> intanto che scarica vado a dire al pc di avviare dalla chiavetta
<krabador> Lena, hai il tasto
<krabador> Lena, per selezionarlo all'avvio?
<krabador> tipo f12
<Lena> f2 x entrare nel boot
<krabador> f2 in bios
<Lena> si ecco giusto,scusa bios
<krabador> spesso c'è un tasto all'avvio , dove puoi selezionare il boot solo per quella volta
<misottele> bona, io rimando a domani
<krabador> cosi' quando riavvia, a fine installazione, non devi far niente
<Lena> ho capito
<Lena> con f10 mi da la schermata della modalità provvisoria ecc
<krabador> Lena, si, quello è win
<krabador> Lena,  spetta un secondo
<Lena> con f12 nn fa nulla
<Lena> ok
<krabador> Lena, si, ho visto, vai con f2 e digli della usb allora
<Lena> okkkkk provvedo!!!
<krabador> Lena, scusa la perdita di tempo
<Lena> no sono io che mi scuso!!!!
<Lena> 2 min ed ha finito di scaricare
<Lena> ok fatto
<Lena> adesso ho un file immagine
<krabador> ecco, prendi quel software
<krabador> del link di prima
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Lena> ok
<krabador> segnalato dal buon jester-
<Lena> ok scaricato sono alla finestra setup your selection page
<krabador> perfetto, selezione la versione di kubuntu
<Lena> cosa devo scegliere?
<krabador> e sotto selezioni la iso che hai scaricato
<jester->  se ha la iso deve fargli usare la iso
<Lena> kubuntu 1.04 desktop?
<Lena> 12.04*
<krabador> certo
<leosacc> notte ragazzi
<krabador> con browse, selezioni la iso che hai scaricato
<Lena> si
<krabador> Lena, poi selezioni la penna usb
<krabador> la lettera esatta
<Lena> metto la destinazione della chiavatta?
<krabador> si
<krabador> poi per lo spazio aggiuntivo metti 0
<krabador> lo step 4 metti 0
<Lena> ok
<Lena> vado
<krabador> vai
<Lena> 25%
<krabador> bene
<Lena> è veloce!
<krabador> si
<krabador> e lo sarà molto in installazione :D
<Lena> :)
<Lena> allora dici che ho preblemi con il lettore?
<Lena> nn me ne sono mai accorta l'ho usato pochissimo
<Lena> ok ha finito di estrarre
<krabador> ha fatto "ok" "completed" cose cosi?
<krabador> beh, guarda, quando hai messo il cd nel lettore, al riavvio, per farti apparire il menu' c'ha messo un margine di tempi talmente alto, che solo in lettura poteva essere il problema
<Lena> si mi dice process is complete
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> allora
<krabador> esci dal programma
<Lena> ok
<krabador> rimuovi correttamente la chiavetta con la rimozione sicura
<krabador> e via di vaio
<Lena> viaaa
<krabador> tipo che il cd viene visto male dal lettore, o per compatiilità con quel cd , o per altri problemi di lettura inerenti al lettore proprio
<krabador> la prima, succede spesso
<Lena> ho capito...nn mi legge la chiavetta mi da il solito errore
<Lena> errore lettura da disco
<krabador> Lena, allora, spegni
<krabador> disinserisci la chiavetta
<krabador> aspetta qualche secondo
<krabador> inserisci la chiavetta e riaccendi
<Lena> ok mi dice ora boot error
<krabador> premi f2 immediatamente
<krabador> allora rispegni
<Lena> ok
<krabador> stacca la chiavetta
<krabador> aspetta un'attimo, reinseriscila, accendi, e premi immediatamente f2
<Lena> va bene
<krabador> al menu del boot, adesso, che ti dice?
<Lena> dice exernal boot enble,network boot disable,select1 boot priority exsternal
<Lena> select 2 boot prioryty hd
<Lena> select 3 boot priority network
<krabador> Lena, che voci hai come priority hd?
<Lena> la seconda
<krabador> ok, se gli dai invio che ti dice?
<Lena> mi fa fare le scelte cd network chiavetta
<krabador> negli hd non ti fa scegliere niente?
<krabador> ed external, se premi invio, non ti fa scegliere niente?
<krabador> sono voci statiche?
<jester-> se il pc è vecchio non ha supporto boot usb
<Lena> ogni cosa che seleziono mi fa fare le scelte ma nn dice altro
<Lena> in parte a select 2nd boot priority mi dice internal hard disk drive
<krabador> jester-, "external" ha un menu?
<krabador> Lena,
<jester-> krabador: external di cosa
<Lena> exsternal device
<jester-> Lena: prova con external
<krabador> jester-, spesso nei menu di boot, si puo' selezionare proprio la periferica
<jester-> la usb è attaccata?
<krabador> jester-, o la modalità
<jester-> in quelli modderni ti dice anche la marca della usb
<Lena> ma nn mi dice usb o altro solo exsternal device e l'ho messo come primario
<jester-> dovrebbe essere external device
<krabador> Lena, ecco, allora salva e d esci
<Lena> ok
<Lena> :(
<Lena> boot error
<krabador_> bene
<krabador_> ci siete?
<Lena> si si
<Lena> boot error
<krabador_> ok
<Lena> e se tolgo hd dal vaio e lo metto su un'hp??
<krabador_> Lena, per fare cosa?
<Lena> magari mi da la possibità di caricare i file da chiavetta
<krabador_> Lena, potresti soltanto cercare di fare diagnostica dell'installazione di win7
<Lena> nn so faccio delle ipotesi
<Lena> e come4 faccio'
<Lena> ?
<krabador_> Lena, si, non puoi pero' installarci dentro un sistema operativo da usare poi nel vaio
<krabador_> allora Lena hai mica cancellato il file scaricato da internet?
<Lena> ho capito...
<Lena> no no questo l'ho tenuto
<krabador_> allora, possiamo provare a fare la penna usb utilizzando un'altro programma
<Lena> ok
<krabador_> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<krabador_> questo
<Lena> ok
<krabador_> che, nonostante il primo sia il piu' inidicato,  spesso da sorprese
<Lena> adesso vediamo!
<krabador_> Lena, hai formattato la chiavetta, prima?
<Lena> ha quasi finito
<krabador_> formattala con questo http://en.kioskea.net/download/start/download-127-hp-usb-disk-storage-format-tool
<krabador_> pare aiuti ad avere meno rogne al boot
<krabador_> in certe situazioni
<Lena> adesso sta formattando con quel programmino
<krabador_> perfetto
<Lena> mi ha riconosciuto pure la mia chiavetta :)
<krabador_> ci sono delle schede madri attualmente in commercio, che non vedono le penne in boot, se non formattate con quello
<krabador_> pensa un po' tu...
<Lena> ma dai
<Lena> che pignoli sti pc!!
<krabador_> Lena, si, c'è gente molto nerd dietro...
<krabador_> Lena, lo fanno apposta
<Lena> :) immagino
<Lena> formattata
<krabador_> perfetto allora, prova unetbootin
<krabador_> quel programma che ti dicevo
<Lena> dove c'è scritto selezionare distribuzione che devo fare?
<krabador_> niente
<krabador_> devi andare sotto
<krabador_> e selezionare iso
<Lena> ok
<krabador_> spuntare diskimage, lasciare iso
<Lena> spazio riservato x i file??0??
<krabador_> selezionare la iso
<krabador_> 0+
<krabador_> 0
<krabador_> si assolutamente 0
<krabador_> selezioni la corretta penna
<krabador_> e vai
<Lena> perfetto sta andando
<krabador_> oh, perfetto
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-17
<DeadlyKillerZ> Hi, can i install Ubuntu 12.10 on 128 MB RAM?
<abimeleh> buon girono
<abimeleh> sono un volontario di un progetto per riciclare vecchi computer
<abimeleh> cerco un aiuto ..vorremo intallare su Bodhi i programmi scolastici di edubuntu
<abimeleh> qualcuno saprebbe come aiutarmi_
<abimeleh> salve claudinux
<Claudinux> ciao abimeleh
<abimeleh> hai letto la mia richiesta di aiuto?
<Claudinux> no, ho appena effettuato l'accesso
<abimeleh> sono un volontario di un progetto per riciclare vecchi pc
<abimeleh> e darli a scolaresche
<abimeleh> e stimo cercando di installare su bodhi i programmi scolastici di edubuntu
<abimeleh> 3 erano scaricabili
<abimeleh> direttamente dal  pakage
<abimeleh> gli alri non saprei dove reperirli
<abimeleh> sapresti darmi un  aiuto claudilnux?
<Claudinux> abimeleh, i pacchetti contenuti in ubuntu (e quindi anche edubuntu) sono tutti reperibili qui: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<abimeleh> quindi basta che metto il nome del pacchetto che voglio e lo trovo?
<Claudinux> abimeleh, si, scegliendo anche la versione di base (precise, quantal, ecc.) e verificando le eventuali dipendenze che vanno soddisfatte per l'installazione...
<abimeleh> io ho detto any
<abimeleh> non sapendo quale e la mia ver di base
<abimeleh> diciamo che non sono espertissimo
<Claudinux> allora posso chiederti perchè non valuti di installare edubuntu direttamente? In questo modo sarebbe molto più semplice gestire i vari software...
<abimeleh> ti spiego
<abimeleh> le macchine sono p4
<abimeleh> 250 mb ram
<abimeleh> 10 gb hd
<abimeleh> le pi\ veloci
<abimeleh> ci entra edubuntu?
<abimeleh> suppongo di no..da quello che capisco
<enzotib> abimeleh, potresti installare la versione minimale di ubuntu e poi aggiungere quello che ti serve
<enzotib> !minimale | abimeleh
<ubot-it> abimeleh: Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<enzotib> perché, volendo essere pignoli, qui non si dà supporto per bodhi
<Claudinux> abimeleh, infatti, soddisfare manualmente le dipendenze di tutti i pacchetti non è sempre così banale come potrebbe sembrare
<enzotib> in effetti non dovrebbe essere difficile, dato che bodhi credo usi proprio i repo di ubuntu
<abimeleh> intato chiedo scusa s[ sono fuuori tema
<enzotib> probabilmente devi abilitare qualcosa tipo multiverse, o aggiungerli a mano del sources.list
<abimeleh> siccome credo sia un opera meritoria riciclare vecchi pc per darli a chi non n[ ha
<abimeleh> enzotib
<abimeleh> io ho usato linux
<abimeleh> ma non sono cosi avanzato
<enzotib> abimeleh, se vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat provo ad aiutarti
<abimeleh> pensavo fosse piu semplice
<abimeleh> grazie enzo
<abimeleh> cosa scrivo per entrare nel altra chat
<enzotib> /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<abimeleh> sono entrato nel canale
<abimeleh> enzotib
<abimeleh_> enzotib
<abimeleh_> ti ringrazio
<abimeleh_> dobpo il log otu
<abimeleh_> tutti i sw sono risultati intallati
<enzotib> ok
<abimeleh_> n[ manca qualcuno
<abimeleh_> come mai al riavvio mi e ritornata la tastiera americana?
<abimeleh_> per rendere definitivo il cambiamento?
<enzotib> abimeleh_, eh, vediamo, un momento che vedo
<abimeleh_> tranquillo
<abimeleh_> prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve
<akis24> giorno
<abimeleh_> giorno aki24
<abimeleh_> domanda vorrei fare un iso del sitema
<abimeleh_> mi ricordo che ci dovrebbe essere remasters ..è corrretto?
<abimeleh_> ok reamstesysy
<alnuvola> Buongiorno
<diego-prioretti> buongiorno alnuvola
<alnuvola> ho installato ubuntu 12.04 e ho installato gnome e ho selezionato lo stesso come tema, ma non c'è la possibilità di cambiare temi come si faceva con gnome art ??
<diego-prioretti> alnuvola, io ho unity e mi trovo bene nella gestione dei temi usando ubuntu-tweak.
<alnuvola> ciao diego-prioretti
<alnuvola> anche io ho tweak ma non mi fa gestire un bel niente soltanto la pulizia del sistema
<suppabear> scusate, sono un'abissale ignoranza che vuole installare ubuntu.. l'ho scaricato e messo su cd, cosa devo fare ora?
<diego-prioretti> alnuvola, clicchi su ottimizzazioni e poi su tema non escono le impostazioni per modificare gtl, teme delle icone ecc ?
<diego-prioretti> suppabear, basta che riavii il pc mettendo l'avvio del pc da cd
<suppabear> e una volta riavviato? come faccio a mettere l'avvio da  cd?
<diego-prioretti> suppabear, devi entrare nel boot, generalmente usando F2 o canc oppure F12 (da uno sguardo a questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd )
<alnuvola> No
<suppabear> diego-prioretti, ti ringrazio! gli darò una letta!
<diego-prioretti> alnuvola, usi ubuntu-tweak quello col logo verde
<alfa_> salve, ho un problema: non riesco ad installare dei plugin x la tv in streamina, il rapporto dell'errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5621831/
<alfa_> come potrei risolvere?
<alfa_> *streaming, scusate
<diego-prioretti> alfa_, che plugin devi installare? moonlight e congeneri?
<uait> ciao a tutti
<abimeleh_> ribuongiorno
<uait> potete aiutarmi in una cosa veloce veloce?
<abimeleh_> scusate l'assenza
<abimeleh_> domanda
<uait> allora
<uait> (sono nuovo di ubuntu)
<abimeleh_> ho cambito la tastire da terminale
<uait> vorrei installare google sketchup
<diego-prioretti> uait, cerca di scrivere tutto su una riga altrimenti non si capisce nulla
<uait> ok
<abimeleh_> ma sè do logout non la tiene
<abimeleh_> come faccio a mantenere la tastiera italiana?
<uait> vorrei installare google sketchup seguendo questa guida http://www.riminilug.it/tiki-read_article.php?articleId=183
<alfa_> diego-prioretti, "plugin gstreamer aggiuntivi"
<akis24> giorno
<diego-prioretti> buongiorno akis24
<akis24> diego-prioretti : giorno a te
<abimeleh_> nessuno sà darmi una risposta sulla tasiera?
<cristian_c> abimeleh_, ?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | abimeleh_
<ubot-it> abimeleh_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<abimeleh_> allora sono un volontario
<abimeleh_> di una associacione che ricicla vecchi pc
<abimeleh_> e li da a scuole
<cristian_c> quanto vecchi?
<cristian_c> preistoria?
<abimeleh_> dobbiamo usare bodhi
<abimeleh_> p4
<cristian_c> mmmm
<abimeleh_> 250mb ram
<cristian_c> abimeleh_, questo è il canale sbagliato, allora
<abimeleh_> 10 max 20 gb hdù
<cristian_c> qui ubuntu, non bodhi
<abimeleh_> si ..si nno ricordo come si fà ad entrare nel altro canale
<cristian_c> comando /join
<cristian_c> seguito da #nomecanale
<abimeleh_> si poi
<abimeleh_> ..e qule sarebbe il canle?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> lol
<abimeleh_> non cè nessuno in quel canale?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> lol
<abimeleh_> grazie lò stesso
<cristian_c> lol
<abimeleh_> come diceva mio padre..chiedere aiuto a volte ..
<akis24> abimeleh entri e esci in 8 secondi  [11:29:44] ---» abimeleh_   .. [11:29:51] «--- abimeleh_
<abimeleh_> serrve per farsid eridere
<akis24> come fai a vedere che non c'è nessuno ?
<abimeleh_> bye
<akis24> adios
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Pallino> buon giorno a tutti avrei una domanda
<Pallino> un mio amico ha un problema con la sua scheda video(troppo vecchia)c'è un modo per mettere
<Pallino> in 2d?
<enzotib> !fallback | Pallino
<ubot-it> Pallino: versione di GNOME minimale simile a GNOME 2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/Fallback
<Pallino> ottimo grazie mille proviamo subito
<lozahir> ciao, sto cercando di attivarei driver per un wifi broadcom (chipset bcm4312), ho attivato i driver aggiuntivi ma non va, quindi stavo leggendo la guida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ma non capisco se devo disattivare prima i driver aggiuntivi, blacklist qualcosa etc etc
<Lena> krabador ciaooo!!!!
<lozahir> scusate che significa, nella scheda driver aggiuntivi "il driver è attivato ma non è attualmente in uso" ? cosa dovrei fare per farglielo usare?
<krabador> lozahir, per quale scheda?
<lozahir> Krabador broadcom wireless
<lozahir> Krabador attualmente ho dato il modprobe -r a ssd wl e b43 e riavviato wl , ora per lo meno la spia wifi lampeggia
<diego-prioretti> buongiorno. Perchè appena entro su irc (con xchat) in alcune stanze esce la scritta "-NickServ- Invalid password for diego-prioretti." ?
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, boh
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, hai fatto il login?
<lozahir> Krabador per mettere in blacklist uno dei 3 moduli devo usare /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-broadcom-wireless.conf oppure /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ? sto leggendo un paio di guide che differiscono per alcuni comandi
<diego-prioretti> cristian_c, ovviamente il nick è registrato... in questa stanza non da problemi ma nella stanza promozione esce quella scritta
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, promozione?
<krabador> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> lozahir, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<diego-prioretti> cristian_c, #ubuntu-it-promo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, prova a fare nuovamente il login
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, magari il messaggio appare in un canale diverso
<diego-prioretti> cristian_c, provo a chiudere e riaprire xchat come hai suggerito
<cristian_c> ok
<lozahir> Krabador devo dare sudo update-initramfs -u (la guida che usa /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf non menziona questo comando)
<diego-prioretti> cristian_c, niente da fare... provo a sentire qualcuno in stanza #ubuntu-it-promo . grazie dell'aiuto
<lozahir> Krabador forse ho capito : update-initramfs è per applicare i cambiameti senza riavviare, giusto?
<krabador> lozahir, si
<lozahir> Krabador buono
<kiefer> ciao a tutti. Problema controllo audio con xubuntu 12.04 si può togliere ed installare un'altro controller?
<cristian_c> kiefer, di cosa parli?
<kiefer> cristian_c,  non riesco a settare la regolazione pulse audio. Se parte un filmato devo andare a cambiare le impostazioni di uscita, se guardo video in rete altro cambio. Il microfono interno non registra
<kiefer> etccc...
<cristian_c> kiefer, qui ci sono varie cose
<cristian_c> una per volta
<kiefer> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> kiefer, hai controllato alsamixer?
<kiefer> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> lol
<kiefer> cristian_c, come lo controllo?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kiefer, apri un terminale e digita: alsamixer
<kiefer> cristian_c, prendimi pure in giro
<kiefer> :-)
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> oggi siete tutti permalosi XD
<kiefer> cristian_c, ho avviato da terminale alsamixer. Simpatico. Ma quale perma.
<cristian_c> ?
<kiefer> cristian_c, mai fatto? prova a digitare da terminale alsamixer
<cristian_c> lo so
<cristian_c> è una vita che lo suo :D
<kiefer> io non
<cristian_c> *uso
<kiefer> cristian_c, ma devo farci qualche cosa?
<cristian_c> ovvio
<cristian_c> sono i canali del mixer
<cristian_c> ognuno di essi ha un significato preciso
<kiefer> cristian_c, se io modifico i livelli volume dal pulsante nella barra superiore non succede niente. ma se uso alsamixer si (non avevo letto che mi suggerivi di avviare da terminale :-)  )
<cristian_c> lol
<kiefer> cristian_c,  non trovo il controllo del microfono interno in alsam
<cristian_c> kiefer, c'è
<cristian_c> kiefer, tab
<cristian_c> !alsamixer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alsamixer'
<cristian_c> lol
<kiefer> cristian_c, io ti venero :-)
<cristian_c> mmmm
<kiefer> cristian_c, ok ho trovato il controllo microfono. ora devo fare delle verifiche. ci sono dei test che si fanno di solito per vedere se è tutto apposto?
<cristian_c> kiefer, in che senso?
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, hai risolto?
<diego-prioretti> cristian_c, magari
<cristian_c> uhm
<diego-prioretti> cristian_c, ho letto tutte le guide sul wiki e sulle FAQ di freenode...
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, il messaggio ti appare sempre in quel canale
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> dopo quanto appare?
<kiefer> cristian_c, dunque, io vedo le colonne del microfono ma non si muovono e non riesco a capire se riceve i suoni esterni, oppure devo provare a fare una registrazione con qualche programma audio?
<diego-prioretti> appena loggo... qui esce "ora parla su #ubuntu-it" e nell'altra stanza esce "-NickServ- Invalid password for diego-prioretti." . cristian_c
<cristian_c> kiefer, ma hai usato i tasti freccia?
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, ma hai il join automatico su quel canale?
<diego-prioretti> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, prova a toglierlo e a joinare manualmente
<cristian_c> così vediamo quando capita
<diego-prioretti> cristian_c, in manuale non da problemi
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, uhm
<cristian_c> interessante...
<diego-prioretti> cristian_c, forse xchat non accetta 2 join contemporaneamente? mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-844155.html
<diego-prioretti> cristian_c, leggo, provo e ti faccio sapere :)
<lollo1391> ciao, che programma posso usare per mettere le immagini iso su pennetta usb?
<diego-prioretti> cristian_c, come prima in manuale ok, in automatico niente da fare :S
<cristian_c> lollo1391, devi creare la pendrive bootabile
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | lollo1391
<ubot-it> lollo1391: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, cos'hai fatto, esattamente?
<diego-prioretti> per creare pendrive con boot basta usare lo strumento creatore dischi di avvio lollo1391
<diego-prioretti> cristian_c, come prima se loggo prima in questa stanza poi faccio il join in manuale non ci sono problemi. se metto il join in entrambe le stanze la #ubuntu-it-promo mi da quell'errore
<lollo1391> ok, mio problema è la comparsa di hd0 out of disk con tanto di rumore strano all'avvio del sistema con ubuntu 12.04 LTS. l'ho reinstallato ma dopo un po' di accensioni andate bene ikl problema e tornato, adesso provo a reinstallare la 12.10
<filippo> ciao a tutti, vorrei far partire inkscape con i menù a tendina che accanto ai comandi fanno vedere le scorciatoie da tastiera. questo non succede a causa di un programma ma facendolo partire da terminale senza il l'aspetto/comportamento standard si unity, questo si può fare ma ho perso il comando da dare, qualcuno sa come devo fare?
<filippo> :-( sono capitato nel momento sbagliato?
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, hai provato a scambiare le cose?
<cristian_c> filippo, ?
<diego-prioretti> no cristian_c ...farò manualmente anche perchè le istruzioni che ho eseguito sono valide
<cristian_c> lollo1391, magari hai soltanto copiato il file
<cristian_c> *iso
<filippo> cristian_c, vorrei far partire inkscape con i menù a tendina che accanto ai comandi fanno vedere le scorciatoie da tastiera. questo non succede a causa di un programma ma facendolo partire da terminale senza il l'aspetto/comportamento standard si unity, questo si può fare ma ho perso il comando da dare, qualcuno sa come devo fare?
<cristian_c> filippo, vuoi disattivare la hud per inkscape?
<filippo> ti spiego, oltretutto che non so cosa sia hud pur avendone sentitu parlare
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !unity | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<filippo> cristian_c, sai che ti dico, che mi sembra che hud ci fosse in quella stringa di comando, credo che sia quello che mi serve
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> filippo, leggi il glossario
<filippo> !nounity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nounity'
<filippo> !notunity
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 11.04 e successivi usano GNOME 3 con la shell !unity di default. Per usare GNOME Shell invece, installa il pacchetto "gnome-shell". Per la modalità GNOME Fallback, che è simile a GNOME 2, installa "gnome-panel". Entrambi i pacchetti aggiungono entries al menu di scelta della Sessione.
<cristian_c> filippo, ?
<filippo> cristian_c, ok, non so dove sia il glossario ma si, devo fare in modo che non venga richiamato il comportamento/vista standard di unity
<cristian_c> filippo, asp
<cristian_c> lol
<filippo> cristian_c, sono sempre qua, aspetterò
<cristian_c> filippo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Glossario
<filippo> cristian_c, sono un po' perplesso su hud. non credo che mi sia molto utile e credo che mi abbia rotto le scatole qualche volta in questi giorni a programma (inkscape) aperto
<filippo> cristian_c, mentre premevo alt + lettera per aprire un menù ed inserire immagini (non inkscape, con writer aperto) hud si apriva
<filippo> cristian_c, se disattivare hud per inkscape non mi restituisce la visualizzazione degli shortcut non mi serve
<cristian_c> filippo, prima c'era?
<filippo> no, per via di un bug di inkscape su ubuntu con Unity non spuntano
<filippo> cristian_c, solo con quel comando ci sono riuscito
<cristian_c> filippo, con gnome-shell?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<filippo> non ho intenzione di cambiare DE
<cristian_c> filippo, quale comando?
<filippo> cristian_c, ora cerco nel log della chat
<diego-prioretti> cristian_c, ho risolto !!!!!!! il problema era nella password
<cristian_c> cioè?
<cristian_c> filippo, magari lo hai nella history del terminale :D
<diego-prioretti> cristian_c, io mettevo la password su nickserv invece va su password del server (o almeno così funziona)
<filippo> cristian_c, appena lo trovo ti dico
<cristian_c> diego-prioretti, già
<cristian_c> lol
<darioromanista> salve, vorrei chiedere sulla base di cosa una versione LTS viene definita più stabile e priva di bug rispetto a una non LTS
<darioromanista> non vengono testate e contrallate anche le non lts cme la 12.10?? perchè allora si dice che una lts dovrebbe essere più stabile e presentare meno bug?
<diego-prioretti> darioromanista, si dice che le LTS sobno più stabili perchè hanno supporto per 5 anni per aggiornamenti software e aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<darioromanista> ah ok.. quindi però se io cambio una non lts ogni 2 anni ho un sistema ugualmente stabile come una lts dal punto di vista di bug e sicurezza?
<diego-prioretti> darioromanista, ovviamente. solo che il supporto è di soli 18 mesi
<darioromanista> ok grazie, quindi il motivo per cui dovrei preferire una lts a una non lts è solo il fatto che con la lts posso stare tranquillo per 5 anni?? non ci sono altri vantaggi?
<diego-prioretti> direi che il vantaggio sta nel periodo di supporto. Per i pc aziendali è fondamentale, ad esempio, che ci sia un supporto lungo e che non si debba aggiornare tutto l'OS ogni 2 anni
<darioromanista> ok ho capito..
<darioromanista> grazie
<diego-prioretti> secondo me (mio punto di vista personale) è preferibile utilizzare sempre l'ultima versione distribuita ;)
<darioromanista> ma è vero il fatto che ho sentito dire che il kernel 3.8 consuma molta più batteria rispetto al 3.5?
<diego-prioretti> con i priossimi aggiornamenti alla versione 13.04 "dovrebbero" risolvere questo problema
<cristian_c> !rilasci | darioromanista
<ubot-it> darioromanista: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<darioromanista> ok grazie diego-prioretti
<cristian_c> guardaqui
<kiefer> cristian_c, eccomi di ritorno. (problema alsamixer)  ho provato i tasti freccia. se faccio una prova di video messaggio con skype non si sente niente nemmeno la voce della tipa che ti fa la prova e dice che devi registrare
<diego-prioretti> kiefer, hai settato bene skype input e output di skype?? magari i volumi del programma sono bassi
<kiefer> diego-prioretti, prima di mettere le mani su alsamixer sentivo la voce della tipa ma non la mia prova di registrazione
<Giacominz> Problema urgente: è la prima volta che scrivo un documento con Writer, e dopo averlo chiuso e salvato quando lo riapro mi appare tutto nero! Come mai?
<diego-prioretti> kiefer, nn c'entra.. se ora hai modificato qualcosa è possibile che vadano settati i volumi su skype.
<diego-prioretti> kiefer, a parte skype come vanno ora i volumi?
<kiefer> diego-prioretti, ho provato a premere il pulsante verifica audio e si sente il suone dell'apertura skype
<diego-prioretti> kiefer, ma non si sente la voce del messaggio registrato
<cristian_c> kiefer, hai agito sui canali di alsamixer?
<enzotib> Giacominz, mai riscontrato né sentito niente di simile.
<kiefer> esatto e nemmeno quella del skype test call
<enzotib> Giacominz, hai fatto altre prove?
<kiefer> cristian_c, si infatti qualche cosa è cambiato. Prima sentivo la voce del test call che mi diceva di registrare ora nemmeno quella
<Giacominz> Ho incollato dentro l'immagine di un grafico (scaricata da interet) e se elimino il grafico le scritte riappaiono
<cristian_c> kiefer, cos'hai fatto precisamente nel mixer?
<kiefer> cristian_c, ho alzato i livelli del microfono selezionando mic in
<kiefer> cristian_c, perchè prima non sentivo la mia registrazione
<cristian_c> kiefer, usa il registratore si suoni
<cristian_c> kiefer, e posta una schermata di alsamixer
<kiefer> cristian_c, dove te la posto una la schermata?
<cristian_c> !image | kiefer
<ubot-it> kiefer: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kiefer> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622610/
<kiefer> cristian_c, ho fatto così tento è da terminale
<Giacominz> Enzotib, ho incollato dentro l'immagine di un grafico (scaricata da interet) e se elimino il grafico le scritte riappaiono.
<cristian_c> kiefer, non si capisce bene, screenshot
<kiefer> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/250613
<fuoco> ciao a tutti
<fuoco> fradeve: ciao
<diego-prioretti> ciao fuoco
<fuoco> diego-prioretti: ciao ho installato lubuntu è sto spiegando a un amico come funziona
<leosacc> giorno a tutti
<diego-prioretti> giorno leosacc
<cristian_c> kiefer, guardo
<kiefer> con cosa registro i suoni in xubuntu?
<cristian_c> kiefer, oltre a mic in cos'hai?
<kiefer> cristian_c, line in
<cristian_c> kiefer, as esempio krecord
<cristian_c> kiefer, allora mic in :)
<cristian_c> se è integrato
<akis24> sera
<kiefer> cristian_c, NIENTE CON REGISTRATORE SUONI NON REGISTRA NIENTE
<kiefer> scusate le maiuscole
<cristian_c> kiefer, posta una schermata di configurazione dell'audio
<mibofra> kiefer, schermata di alsamixer -V all
<cristian_c> mibofra, l'aveva postata :P
<mibofra> cristian_c, XD mi dai il link?
<cristian_c> asp
<kiefer> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/250618
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mibofra, http://imagebin.org/250613
<mibofra> kiefer, alza i canali :))
<cristian_c> kiefer, hai continuato a postarmi alsamixer :P
<cristian_c> XD
<kiefer> cristian_c, scusa credevo mi avessi dato tu il comando -V all
<cristian_c> lol
<kiefer> ora apro altro
<cristian_c> la finestra
<cristian_c> non il terminale
<kiefer> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/250619
<cristian_c> kiefer, scheda Configurazione
<kiefer> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/250622
<cristian_c> kiefer, prova a controllare i profili
<kiefer> cristian_c, ok adesso è tornata a funzionare la voce di test skype call
<kiefer> ma la mia rec niente
<kiefer> cristian_c, infatti il registratore suoni non va
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kiefer, elencami le opzioni
<Guest98029> ciao ragazzi qualcuno sa dirmi se si puo passare da xubuntu ad ubuntu senza per forza formattare tutto?+
<Guest98029> hi
<Guest98029> can help me? i would like to know if it is possible  change  xubuntu  with ubuntu without formatting?
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> Guest98029, puoi installare il solo ambiente grafico, da scegliere poi nella schermata di login
<cristian_c> Guest98029, installa unity o gnome-shell
<krabador> Guest98029, il canale è italiano
<Guest98029> il pannello puo influenzare  il fatto che con xubuntu non riesco ad usare clipgrab, elitube download helper?
<Guest98029> grazie comunque
<enzotib> Guest98029, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Guest98029> grazie, ma vedevo tutti nick anglofoni
<kiefer> cristian_c, thttp://imagebin.org/250623
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest98029> eram per me il link cristian'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> no
<Guest98029> scusa  e verpo
<Guest98029> kiefer
<cristian_c> kiefer, la terza
<Guest98029> fatto syta lavorando
<cristian_c> lol
<kiefer> devo riavviare a dopo
<mibofra> gcc -Wall -fPIC -s ../bin/main.o ../bin/config.o ../bin/game.o ../bin/pakman.o ../bin/geom.o ../bin/font.o ../bin/gui.o ../bin/options.o ../bin/video.o ../bin/levels.o ../bin/maze.o ../bin/ghost.o ../bin/audio.o ../bin/hud.o ../bin/input.o -o ../bin/pakman `sdl-config --libs` -lSDL_mixer -lSDL_ttf -lSDL_image -lGL
<mibofra> e dopo c'è l'errore
<cristian_c> uhm, a me è diverso
<cristian_c> mibofra, sei nel canale sbagliato :D
<mibofra> XD lol
<mibofra> sorry :))
<cristian_c> il mio è diverso
<cristian_c> lol
<kiefer> cristian_c, niente da fare  il rec non funziona
<cristian_c> kiefer, quale hai selezionato?
<kiefer> cristian_c, ok ho risolto con questo sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kiefer, ma tu hai kde
<cristian_c> -,-
<kiefer> xfce
<kiefer> cristian_c, xubuntu
<kiefer> non ho la più pallida idea di cosa usi per gestire le periferiche audio
<kiefer> cristian_c, se lo scopro la disinstallo
<enzotib> alsamixer e pulseaudio?
<enzotib> se disinstalli alsamixer non funziona più di sicuro, mentre pulseaudio si può vivere senza
<kiefer> enzotib, infatti puls mi sa che non c'è
<enzotib> kiefer, su xubuntu di norma c'è, a meno che non l'hai tolto tu
<kiefer>  enzotib no non ho tolto nulla. come faccio a verificare?
<kiefer> cristian_c, Grazie +++++++++
<enzotib> kiefer, come processo: pgrep -fl pulseaudio
<enzotib> kiefer, come pacchetto: dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio
<kiefer> enzotib, ok grazie.
<kiefer> Ora vado, un saluto a tutto il cannel ubuntu :-) it
<bellimar> Ciao a tutti. Oggi ho aggiornato il mio Ubuntu dalla versione 10.04 alla versione 12.04 tramite il gestore degli aggiornamenti. Al riavvio il boot loader non è cambiato e selezionando come SO ubuntu compare una schermata nera che non si modifica più (come se non caricasse nessun sistema operativo). Qualcuno sa se c'è qualcosa che posso fare per sistemare il problema? Grazie
<cristian_c> bellimar, troppi salti forse
<cristian_c> bellimar, ti conviene installare
<cristian_c> :D
<bellimar> Installarlo ex-novo da DVD?
<cristian_c> bellimar, sì
<cristian_c> la 12.04
<cristian_c> prova prima in live
<bellimar> Sto infatti scaricando la iso per provare. Nella nuova installazione, il grub si dovrebbe aggiornare automaticamente mantenendo anche l'avvio di win7 o si cancella tutto e devo andare manualmente a riattivare il boot di win7?
<cristian_c> bellimar, l'installazione reinstalla il grub
<cristian_c> bellimar, basta che usi la stessa partizione della 10.04
<bellimar> Ok grazie mille per le informazioni!
<bellimar> Appena completato il download provo!
<cristian_c> controla 'hash, bellimar
<cristian_c> *controlla
<cristian_c> *l'hash
<enzotib> cristian_c, in effetti non sono troppi salti, ufficialmente sono supportati il passaggio da una release alla successica oppure anche il passaggio da una LTS alla successiva
<enzotib> quini bellimar è perfettamente in regola
<bellimar> Cosa dovrei controllare dell'hash?
<enzotib> !md5 | bellimar
<ubot-it> bellimar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> enzotib, non dico questo
<cristian_c> enzotib, 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<cristian_c> enzotib, quattro salti
<cristian_c> consecutivi
<enzotib> cristian_c, ma 10.04 LTS -> 12.04 LTS è un solo salto, ufficialmente previsto, supportato e quindi, si immagina, testato
<enzotib> da una LTS alla successiva
<cristian_c> enzotib, non sapevo
<bellimar> Il salto è 1, ma la procedura che ho fatto ancora prima di farla mi sapeva di problematica. Secondo me alla fine è solo un problema di grub, che a me non sembra aggiornato (trovo ancora le vecchie diciture che avevo con la 10.04, oltre che per fortuna l'opzione win7 dal quale sto scrivendo..)
<cristian_c> enzotib, pensavo si dovesse fare tutta la trafila
<cristian_c> :D
<enzotib> bellimar, hai provato il ripristino di grub?
<bellimar> No, perché non ho sottomano un DVD per avviare la live..
<enzotib> bellimar, una pendrive?
<bellimar> Pendrive si.. ma sto completando il donwload del DVD..
<cristian_c> enzotib, quindi mi confermi questa cosa? :)
<bellimar> Ho completato il download. Cosa devo fare per ripristinare il grub?
<enzotib> cristian_c, quale?
<cristian_c> enzotib, del passaggio diretto tra LTS
<cristian_c> senza la trafila
<cristian_c> delle intermedie
<enzotib> bellimar, devi masterizzare il DVD con la iso, oppure fare una pendrive
<jk^> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> cristian_c, confermo
<cristian_c> enzotib, ottimo, non lo sapevo
<cristian_c> :)
<bellimar> ho scaricato la iso (appena 711 MB?? mi ricordavo di più nelle versioni precedenti). Ora la metto su una pendrive ed avvio la versione live. Per ripristinare il grub trovo le istruzioni sui forum o c'è qualcosa di particolare da seguire?
<enzotib> !usbwin | bellimar
<ubot-it> bellimar: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> !grub | bellimar
<ubot-it> bellimar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bellimar> Adesso provo! Grazie a tutti.
<jk^> sto cercando di virtualizzare ubuntu su oracle virtualbox ma mi appare prima questo messaggio in una finestrella piccola
<jk^> http://i50.tinypic.com/34zf7fb.jpg
<enzotib> jk^, premi ok e vai avanti
<jk^> e poi nella finestra di virtualizzazione esce scritto: "Thise kernel requires the following features, not present on the cpu: pae
<jk^> Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<enzotib> jk^, host e guest cosa sono?
<jk^> host (ospitante), guest (ospitato)
<jk^> credo
<enzotib> jk^, sì, ma che OS sono?
<jk^> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jk^> io ho xp
<jk^> sto tentanto di virtualizzare ubuntu 12.10
<enzotib> jk^, hai modificato qualcosa nelle impostazioni della vm prima di iniziale l'installazione?
<jk^> non me la fa proprio iniziare l'installazione... cmq ho messo la ram a 1024 e l'hd a 5 GB
<enzotib> jk^, in sistema->processore è checkato PAE/NX ?
<cristian_c> già
<cristian_c> sul wiki si parla di questa opzione
<jk^> sì
<jk^> ma è opaco
<cristian_c> un utente aveva risolto in questo modo
<enzotib> jk^, allora hai un pc troppo vecchio per installare 12.10
<jk^> azz
<cristian_c> sia per lubuntu che per bodhi
<cristian_c> lol
<jk^> cos'è bodhi?
<enzotib> perché se non hai PAE sull'host non puoi esportarlo al guest, e 12.10 lo richiede
<cristian_c> è un'altra distro
<jk^> ok
<jk^> :(
<jk^> potrei provare a scaricare una versione meno recente
<jk^> che vuol dire ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS?
<cristian_c> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !rilasci | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<cristian_c> 19:12:34 -- CTCP VERSION received from jk^
<devid> ciao
<devid> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare plz?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | devid
<ubot-it> devid: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<devid> ok sry
<cristian_c> ?
<Luca__> Buona sera
<Luca__> ho un problema Ho installato Ubuntu 12.10.3  la tastiera non corrisponde, Mi potete dare qualche suggerimento?
<DD3my> ciao cristian_c :)
<DD3my> domanda da porvi, per caso si è risolto il problema di facebook con gwibber?
<cristian_c> Luca__, layout diverso?
<cristian_c> DD3my, se n'era occupato mibofra, mi pare
<Luca__> Cosa vuol dire, considera che non sono molto pratico
<DD3my> cristian_c, ora lo cerco in pvt
<devid> ho appena installato linux mint su un hp omnibook xe3... quando lo facevo partire da cd funzionava bene, dopo averlo installato ho avuto problemi sulla risoluzione dello schermo, praticamente non riesco a centrarlo. ho provato a cambiare la risoluzione ma il problema persiste...
<devid> thx
<cristian_c> DD3my, ma anche in pubblico XD
<enzotib> !chat | devid
<ubot-it> devid: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Luca__, c'è il layout americano, il layout italiano, forse ti riferivi a quello
<DD3my> cristian_c, mibofra dove sei :P?
<cristian_c> Luca__, controlla nel tool della tastiera
<mibofra> DD3my, ci sono :P
<DD3my> mibofra, cristian_c mi ha detto che ti ero occupato del bug di gwibber
<DD3my> :D
<DD3my> mibofra, ora mi dovrai sopportare sappilo :)
<devid> come trovo i driver per linux?
<cristian_c> devid, ?
<cristian_c> quali driver?
<enzotib> !chat | devid
<ubot-it> devid: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<devid> driver video per ubuntu
<enzotib> devid, non imbrogliare, stavi parlandi di mint
<enzotib> parlando*
<devid> lol sry
<Luca__> Per cristian_c, scusami. dicevi, quali operazioni devo fare?
<cristian_c> Luca__, riassumi il problema
<cristian_c> rimembrami
<Luca__> Non corrispondono i tanti della tastiera
<Luca__> i segni speciali
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> Luca__, hai aperto la finestra della tastiera?
<Luca__> No dimmi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> aprila.
<Luca__> da dove
<leosacc> ciao raga
<cristian_c> che versione stai usando?
<Luca__> 12.10.3
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Luca__, de?
<Luca__> prima tutto ok adesso ha fatto un aggiornamento
<cristian_c> lol
<Luca__> e si è creato questo problema
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Luca__, sei su unity?
<Luca__> si
<diamorf> ciao a tutti amici
<diamorf> a chi posso chiedere gentilmente un'info?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<diamorf> hai ragione scusa
<diamorf> qualcuno può aiutarmi per cortesia?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> temo non hai letto il bot
<diamorf> no, infatti
<cristian_c> lol
<diamorf> spiegami cortesemente il comportamento?
<cristian_c> fai la domanda
<cristian_c> se qualcuno sa, risponde
<diamorf> non riesco a cambiare i permessi ad una partizione hd ntfs
<cristian_c> diamorf, montata all'avvio?
<diamorf> già fatto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> volevo sapere se la partizione viene  montata all'avvio
<diamorf> si
<diamorf> anche con sudo nautilus non ci riesco
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> diamorf, il punto è che non ha molto senso
<diamorf> in che senso?
<cristian_c> diamorf, i permessi su partizioni fat o ntfs hanno poco senso
<diamorf> nel mio caso devo condividerlo con un altro pc win
<cristian_c> si comportano in modo diverso rispetto alle partizioni ext ad esempio
<cristian_c> ad esempio per il proprietario
<diamorf> esatto
<cristian_c> chown
<cristian_c> diamorf, che cosa evi fare, in dettaglio?
<cristian_c> *devi
<diamorf> devo condividerlo con win 7
<diamorf> ma senza permessi non posso
<cristian_c> diamorf, non capisco
<cristian_c> spiegati
<diamorf> ho delle cartelle su questa partizione e devo poterle vedere con l'altro pc in rete.+
<diamorf> cioè la condivizione
<diamorf> risorse di rete
<diamorf> non sò se mi so spiegato
<cristian_c> diamorf, hai pensato a samba?
<cristian_c> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<diamorf> infatti uso quello
<diamorf> ma se non riesco a cambiare i privilegi
<diamorf> tutto è inutile
<cristian_c> spiega cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<jester-> diamorf: serve samba e settare una pass di rete  in winz e abilitare condivisione di files e cartella
<enzotib> i permessi li imposti in samba, non sulla partizione
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> diamorf: installa system-config-samba e usalo per settare la condivisione
<diamorf> posso
<diamorf> questo non lo sapevo
<diamorf> ora ci provo
<jester-> diamorf: è anche utile che i pc siano nello stesso gruppo tipo mshome o workgroup o sticass
<diamorf> si ci sono, ma anche se non ci fossero comunque si vedrebbero
<diamorf> con samba non si monta proprio
<diamorf> mentre con la condivisione normale tutto a posto
<diamorf> solo che da winzoz non posso vedere il contenuto e nient'altro
<jester-> diamorf: installa e usa system-config-samba e configura la condivisione, poi abilita in winz condivisione file e cartelle e scegli quali, setta una pass di rete in winz o non ti fa ccedere, poi da folemnager  sfogli la rete
<jester-> filemanager*
<diamorf> quindi ragazzi ho scoperto ancora una cosa
<diamorf> infatti come temevo se il file è di tipo NTFS, neanche con samba si condivide
<diamorf> ho appena provato a farlo
<diamorf> mentre un'altra cartella in ext3 di ubuntu va perfetto
<jester-> diamorf: se vai per i cazzi tuoi
<diamorf> jester grazie già tutto provato
<diamorf> non vado per i cazzi miei
<jester-> diamorf: se hai fatto giusto la lan va e bene
<diamorf> si è giusto
<jester-> diamorf: se hai pacioccato a mano smb.conf un po meno
<Lena> Buona sera!
<diamorf> forse non mi sono spiegato bene, la lan, condi. e tutto il resto va bene, il problema rimane solo la condivisione ntfs del ca
<diamorf> lena buona sera a te
<Lena> diamorf grazie
<diamorf> prego
<diamorf> bisognerebbe cambiare dei parametri al file fsta e non mi ricordo, che non son fare
<jester-> diamorf: ca sarebbe?
<diamorf> cambiare
<jester-> parli per enigmi?
<cristian_c> lol
<diamorf> ma quale enigmi, ora vado a trovare il file completo
<jester-> diamorf: linux scrive e legge ntfs
<jester-> tanto quanto winz
<diamorf> fstab. questo è il nome del file che è dentro la cartella ext
<jester-> che centra fstab
<diamorf> comunque va bo, non fa niente se non lo sai Jester
<diamorf> pensavo che
<diamorf> centra eccome
<diamorf> o con Chmod
<jester-> diamorf: una volta comfigurata la retel locale accedi da nautilus
<diamorf> NO
<jester-> diamorf: chmod per cosa
<diamorf> la rete è ok
<diamorf> accedo a tutto
<diamorf> solo il maledetto ntfs
<jester-> quindi?
<diamorf> quindi, so cazz
<jester-> diamorf: che fa ntfs
<diamorf> risolverò
<jester-> diamorf: non ti fa scrivere?
<diamorf> non riesco a cambiare i privilegi
<diamorf> ecco
<diamorf> alla fine posso sempre copiarlo nel ext4
<diamorf> e risolvo tutto
<diamorf> però che palle
<diamorf> no
<jester-> diamorf: in condivisione file e cartelle decidi cosa è pemesso fare nelle cartelle condivise
<diamorf> esatto
<jester-> se non ti da il permesso winz
<diamorf> non me lo da winz
<jester-> e chmod con ntfs sere come i cavoli a menrenda
<diamorf> io parlo sempre da ubuntu che non mi fa cambiare i permessi su cartelle e file che sono all'interno di file ntfs
<Luca___> dovendo installare un programma, esso si trova scompattato nella cartella Home, cliccando appare aviio da terminale, mi appare il seguente messaggio:Check for root -failed" Grazie
<jester-> diamorf: come in config samba setti e sola lettura o lettura e scrittura ì, pass o no e per quali cartelle lo stesso si fa in winz
<diamorf> Comunque grazie ugualmente perchè ho scoperto una nuova cosa grazie a  voi
<diamorf> non va bene già lo fatto
<jester-> Luca___: che programma è
<enzotib> diamorf, ntfs montato su linux, puoi impostare i permessi uguali per tutti i files in fstab, ma non credo che serva molto per samba
<Luca___> ubuntu 12.10.3
<enzotib> diamorf, non puoi cambiare i singoli files con chmod
<enzotib> Luca___, che programma?
<jester-> Luca___: che programma è
<diamorf> enzo, volevo sapere proprio con chmod
<Luca___> Chiavetta Intener Tm 102
<diamorf> fatto stà che con ntfs non me lo fa cambiare
<Luca___> tm 201
<Luca___> non la riconosce
<enzotib> diamorf, non si può e basta, non è previsto, cosa non è chiaro?
<jester-> ma che è  serata degli enigimI
<jester-> Luca___: che programma è
<diamorf> provaci e vedrai che non ci riesci a cambiare i permessi su un file che è all'interno di una partizione ntfs
<jester-> ma nienche con gid e uid se c'è di mezzo samba funza
<enzotib> diamorf, ma fai finta di non capire? infatti ti sto dicendo che non si possono cambiare con chmod
<diamorf> lo capito ca...
<jester-> diamorf: ntfs non sa cosa siano i permessi da chmod
<diamorf> ma deve esserci un metodo?
<enzotib> diamorf, te l'ho detto, puoi impostare i permessi uguali per tutti i files in fstab
<jester-> diamorf: dire a winz che cass pui fare nel suo fs in rete locale
<Luca___> Devo installa lòa chiavetta internet. La cartella è la seguente " Chiavetta internet Tm201. a finco c'è un filerinstall.sh
<cristian_c> Luca__magari la riconosce senza software
<cristian_c> Luca__, lsusb && lsusb -t
<jester-> Luca___: la attacchi e te la monta come usb normale e dentro c'è una cartella linux?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Luca__
<ubot-it> Luca__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<diamorf> va bo dai, bando alle chiacchiere da cantina, me ne devo andare, alla prossima e grazie a tutti
<cristian_c> lol
<Luca___> no, ho provatom a riavviare il pc con la chiavetta e non la riconosce è Onda TM201
<jester-> sarà il tempo qui nevica a manetta
<jester-> Luca___: la monta come usb dati?
<Luca___> la vede come cd
<cristian_c> jester-, ci sarà qualche inghippo con l'id, ma vediamo
<jester-> Luca___: cosa c'è entro
<cristian_c> Luca__espelli il cd virtuale
<jester-> dentro*
<cristian_c> magari funziona
<Luca___> dentro varie cartelle per Linux mac windows
<jester-> Luca___: dentro alla cartella linux?
<Luca___> si
<jester-> c'è un file install.sh o simile?
<Luca___> esatto
<jester-> Luca___: copia la cartella linux nelle home
<Luca___> già fatto
<jester-> Luca___: nome cartella?
<jester-> esatto lettere maiusole minuscole
<cristian_c> Luca__hai provato a espellere il cd?
<Luca___> tm201.tim.L.B04
<jester-> Luca___: apri un terminale e: cd tm201.tim.L.B04
<jester-> Luca___: chmod +x  install.sh
<jester-> Luca___: sudo ./install.sh
<cristian_c> jester-, sì, sul web dicono di fare la stessa cosa per l'installazione
<Luca___> COMANDO CD NON TROVATO
<Luca___> POTREI TRASFERIRE LA CARTELLA SCOMPATTATA IN UNA PENNETTA
<Luca___> PROVIAMO DA UNA PENNETTA USB, QUALI COMANDI?
<jester-> Luca___: comando cd no trovato? sei il solito a cui non trova le catella nella home?
<Luca___> adesso è in una pennetta collegato su USB
<cristian_c> lol
<Luca___> x jester... mi segui?
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Luca___: se sei il solito a cui non va cd e non entra in nessuna cartella nella home non ho tempo da perdere
<jester-> vai a trollare da un'altra parte
<Luca___> scusami adesso si trova in una penna usb
<jester-> o cambia tipo di trollaggio
<Luca___> mi puoi dire i comandi da dare da terminale?
<jester-> !comandi ! Luca___
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !comandi | Luca___
<ubot-it> Luca___: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<jester-> !terminale | Luca___
<ubot-it> Luca___: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<jester-> !bash
<ubot-it> bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<gleek> ciao a tutti vorrei sapere se riesco installare ubuntu 12. 04 sul mio pc anche se ho solo 512 mb di ram
<diego-prioretti> ubuntu è troppo pesante ti consiglio lubuntu
<gleek> non mi piace la grafica :(
<gleek> consigli???
<diego-prioretti> gleek, ci sono altre distro leggerissime... linux mint, bodhi linux...
<gleek> quale assomiglia i piu ad ubuntu? per lo piu mi interessa la barra latterale che ha lubuntu
<diego-prioretti> se ti serve una "barra" per i programmi puoi installare cairo-dock ma ovviamente appesantisce il sistema
<gleek> quanto l'hai grosso?
<diego-prioretti> gleek?
<gleek> dimmi
<diego-prioretti> con chi parli chiedendo "quanto ce l'hai grosso?"
<gleek> te
<vinci98> hi
<diego-prioretti> ciao vinci98
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti :)
<Gianluca0000> ciao a tutti ^^ sono nuovo sia nel forum sia nel mondo di ubuntu! avrei bisogno di una guida "spirituale" a chi posso chiedere =(?
<diego-prioretti> Gianluca0000, prova a chiedere qualcosa di specifico
<Gianluca0000> si.. ho 8000 dubbi ma ok xD formulo una domanda e posto!
<Gianluca0000> diciamo che ho scelto ubunto perchè mi è stato largamente consigliato, ho molti dubbi sul terminale.. ma sopratutto non capisco i problemi della mia scheda wi fi.. ho cercato dappertutto ma non esce niente, io ho una scheda atheros
<Gianluca0000> ar9285
<Gianluca0000> *ubuntu
<diego-prioretti> non riesci a connetterti?
<Gianluca0000> il mio vero problema è questo:
<jester-> Gianluca0000: che ubuntu hai
<Gianluca0000> per l'esame di maturità ho intenzione di portare la sicurezza delle reti wirless etc.. per farlo però devo capirle prima
<Gianluca0000> ubuntu 12 10
<jester-> atheros ha 0 problemi
<Gianluca0000> voglio recensire le wep wpa wpa psk.. premetto che qulunque cavolata la faccio sulla mia linea, e STOP io non voglio problemi legali e non sono un lamer
<jester-> Gianluca0000: c'è la wifi nell'icona di rete sulla barra? abilita rete wifi è attivata?
<Gianluca0000> jester il problema è con aircrack, non riesco a craccarmi la psw
<jester-> Gianluca0000: se wep wpa o sticass lo setti nel router
<jester-> Gianluca0000: aircrak è OT qui dentro e se non riesci a craccare è un bene, significa che la rete è sicura
<Gianluca0000> no ma non riesco a procedere perchè mi dice che la mia scheda non "inietta", non capisco.. comunque 0T che vuol dire? xD
<jester-> Gianluca0000: vuol dire off topic, fuori argomento e non è un problema ubuntu
<jester-> Gianluca0000: vai sul canale backtrack
<Gianluca0000> a okok non voglio violare niente.. posso fare delle domande di funzionamento in generale (non di aircrack?)
<jester-> Gianluca0000: ripeto non è un problema di sistma operatvo ubuntu
<jester-> operativo*
<Gianluca0000> ad esempio vedo che i programmi si installano dal terminale con un comando sudo etc.. ma come fa? come capisce come installare? cosa scaricare?
<jester-> !apt | Gianluca0000
<ubot-it> Gianluca0000: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<jester-> e guarda il software center
<HoldenC> Gianluca0000, probabilmente faresti meglio a studiare come funziona linux prima di provare a forzare una rete
<jester-> anche
<jester-> e che la si cracchi al volo con backtak è una bufala
<Gianluca0000> wow... è davvero grandioso.. comunque Holden io lo faccio volentieri, purchè trovi del materiale valido da poter ingerire in poco tempo.. la maturità si avvicina troppo in fretta
<Gianluca0000> =(
<HoldenC> Gianluca0000, ah e' quest'anno? cioe' a giugno?
<Gianluca0000> si =( indirizzo eln e tlc
<Gianluca0000> (elettronica e telecomunicazioni)
<Gianluca0000> 2° prova tlc quindi mi butto sulle reti che è un argomento super richiesto
<HoldenC> Gianluca0000, ho fatto anche io quell'indirizzo... ma non puoi orientarti verso qualcosa piu' vicina all'hw o ai circuiti?
<HoldenC> capisco
<Gianluca0000> il problema è stato il compito del 2010 ihihi non so se sai la storia xD
<HoldenC> !chat | Gianluca0000 qui mi sa che siamo ot, possiamo continuare sul canale dedicato alla chat (qui e' supporto)
<ubot-it> Gianluca0000 qui mi sa che siamo ot, possiamo continuare sul canale dedicato alla chat (qui e' supporto): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gianluca0000> ops hai ragione.. mm holden come posso contattarti in privato?
<HoldenC> Gianluca0000, non c'e' bisogno che mi contatti in privato, basta che entri nel canale che ti ho segnalato su
<jhon> aiuto sono 4 mesi che il mio ubuntu 12.4 non si aggiorna posto i dettagli dei problemi degli aggiornamenti software  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623801/
<jester-> jhon: 12.04?
<jhon> si il 12.04 ....
<jester-> jhon: che ci fanno i repo della 10,10 nella 12.04
<jhon> non lo sò neanche io .....nn sn pratico
<jester-> jhon: cosa risponde il comando lsb_relase -r
<jester-> lsb_release -r
<jhon> .... lsb_release -r Release:	12.04
<jester-> jhon: sudo apt-get update e incolla tutto nel pastebin
<jhon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623838/
<jester-> jhon: c'è qualche repo maverik che non è piu up e manca una key del ppa, o proposed sono abilitati e non è consigliabile ma dovrebbe aggiornare
<jester-> jhon: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> e fa vedere
<jester-> dai a s a richiesta chiave
<jester-> mibofra: comìè la storia per generare sources.list new?
<mibofra> jester-, mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old e poi sudo apt-get update
<mibofra> se tutto va bene il file .old poi lo può pure eliminare
<jester-> mibofra: diretto da apt-get?  12.04?
<mibofra> jester-, si
<jester-> jhon: fai il metodo mibofra
<jhon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623857/
<Lupo> Ciao a tutti
<Lupo> chi mi da una mano?
<mibofra> Lupo, dicci il problema
<Lupo> wi fi lento con 12.10
<jester-> jhon: <mibofra> jester-, mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old e poi sudo apt-get update
<mibofra> Lupo, scheda wifi?
<Lupo> provo e vi informo
<Lupo> come la posto??
<jester-> jhon: quindi sudo apt-get upgrade
<mibofra> Lupo: dai lspci se interna lsusb se esterna in un terminale, poi posta l'output su paste.ubuntu.com
<Lupo> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 090c:6300 Sil
<jester-> !paste | Lupo
<ubot-it> Lupo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jhon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623867/
<jester-> mibofra: non ha generato
<jester-> jhon: apri software center
<jhon> fatto
<Lupo> ecci
<Lupo> ecco
<jester-> jhon:  e dai sudo rm -r /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Lupo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623874/
<mibofra> jester-, al limite apre il software center prima o il software properties
<mibofra> e lo genera
<jester-> jhon: da sotft center controlla aggiornamenti
<Lupo> file o directory non esistente
<jester-> mibofra: digli come fare please
<mibofra> jester-, basta semplicemente che apre uno dei due
<jester-> mibofra: ha aperto il soft center
<mibofra> il software properties co software-properties-gtk, o dalla voce sulle impostazioni di sistema
<mibofra> jester-, dovrebbe averlo fatto
<mibofra> se apre il software properties va sul sicuro
<Lupo> il software è aggiornato
<jester-> Lupo: software-properties-gtk
<Lupo> fatto
<Lupo> spunto tutto??
<jester-> Lupo: scusa non era per te
<jester-> jhon:  software-properties-gtk
<jhon> ho aperto gestione aggiorn mi da aggiornato dovrebbe aver risolto..?
<Lupo> ok
<jester-> jhon:  chiudi e dai sudo apt-get update che vediamo
<Lupo> non ci sto a capire più niente
<Lupo> ma è per me o no?
<jester-> Lupo: lspci | grep -i network e incolla qui che è una riga
<Lupo> niente
<Lupo> nemmeno quella riga
<jester-> Lupo: lspci  ma incolla tutto nel paste non solo una parte
<Lupo> incollo questo ma niente: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> Lupo: lspci  ma incolla tutto nel paste non solo una parte
<jester-> solo lspci
<Lupo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623901/
<jhon> ok risolto Grazie tante a voi
<Lupo> posto anche lshw -C network?
<jester-> Lupo: è integrata o usb
<jester-> integrata non vede nessuna wifi
<Lupo> una wi-fi usb
<jester-> Lupo: allora lsusb
<Lupo> l'avevo fatto prima è questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623874/
<jester-> Lupo: non riesco a capire che chipset sia
<Lupo> sitecom
<jester-> Lupo: lsmob
<jester-> sitecom è la marca
<Lupo> lsmod?
<jester-> bisogna vedere che motore monta
<jester-> Lupo: si lsmod
<Lupo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623916/
<jester-> Lupo: dmesg
<Lupo> questo è il lshw -C network: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623921/
<jester-> Lupo: dmesg  non ricordo se quella che ha il firm nel posto sbagilato
<Lupo> jester: dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623925/
<Lupo> jester???
<jester-> Lupo: non vedo problemi di sorta
<Lupo> ok
<jester-> fa un po fatica a metteral up ma non ci sono errori fatali.. puoi installare linux-firmware-nonfree e i backport cw
<jester-> Lupo: è lenta molto?
<Lupo> jester iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623935/
<Lupo> no non è molto lenta
<Lupo> ma quanto basta per dar fastidio
<Lupo> vengo appena da un confronto con windows
<jester-> Lupo: funza
<Lupo> la differenza si vede
<Lupo> il computer vale per dover sistemare il wi-fi bene
<jester-> si vede che il driver de kernel attuale è un po scarsotto, magari coi backport
<Lupo> hai visto il MISC quanto è alto?? non credo sia normale
<Lupo> jester: la cosa che più mi da fastidio è nel caricamento dei film/video in streaming
<jester-> Lupo: spe
<jester-> Lupo: 12.10?
<Lupo> si
<jester-> Lupo: uname -r
<Lupo> 3.5.0-25-generic
<jester-> merd non mi parte la virtuale, vai in syanptic e cerca backport poi installa linux.backport 3.6 generic  piu o meno
<jester-> linux.backport-cw 3.6 generic  piu o meno
<Lupo> se inserisco linux oppure backport oppure linux.backport non mi trova niente synaptics come faccio??
<jester-> Lupo: conrolla in impostazioni repository se li hai abilitati in aggiornamento
<Lupo> veramente non è spuntato niente
<jester-> Lupo: spunta tutto meno proposed
<Lupo> spunto tutto in software ubuntu, altro software, aggiornamenti, autenticazione,
<Gianluca0000> ragazzi posso chiedere un aiuto a qualcuno?
<Lupo> jester: non mi da possibilità di selezionare
<Lupo> è tutto ofuscato senza possibilità di spuntare
<Lupo> Gianluca0000 che problema hai?
<jester-> Lupo: controlla in genrale che sia abilitao tutto
<jester-> Lupo: e in altro i parteners ed extra
<Lupo> jester: ok ci sono riuscito, dovevo spuntare prima tutto in software ubuntu
<jester-> eh
<Gianluca0000_> jester posso chiederti una info?
<Gianluca0000_> =(
<jester-> Lupo: poi in aggioenamenti meno proposed
<jester-> Gianluca0000_: dica
<Gianluca0000_> ho scaricato dei compact driver, ho scompattato l'archivio.. ma come si installano su ubuntu??
<Gianluca0000_> cioè nn ha un setup come il win?
<jester-> Gianluca0000_: a quale pro, è da molto che non servono
<Gianluca0000_> bhu leggevo cosi su guide e guide che ho letto.. ho le idee confuse.. devo configurare sta schedina wi fi per l'iniezione.. ho una atheros
<Gianluca0000_> ma nn va
<jester-> Gianluca0000_: devi andare sul sito aircack che ti passano il driver per la tua scheda e non seguire presunte guide a capocchia che ti seghi il sistema
<Gianluca0000_> jester non so piu che fare in 3 gg ho ingoiato 80 pag di guide sul sistema
<Lupo> jester: quale metto la generic o la quantal?
<Gianluca0000_> sono sul sito.. che devo fa? =(
<jester-> Gianluca0000_: a parte che l'argomento è ot ma se vai sul sito trovi queli schede funzano e a queli server un driver e se è a disposizione
<Gianluca0000_> oki grazie ! date tutti consigli che lascian un alone di mistero ogni volta xD
<Gianluca0000_> dai fa niente vedo da solo ^^
<Gianluca0000_> grazie lo stesso!
<Lupo> veramente più chiaro di così si muore
<Lupo> ti ha detto di non perdere tempo
<jester-> Gianluca0000_: nessun mistero è la logica della cosa
<Lupo> e di andare sul sito ufficiale
<jester-> e lascia stare le reti altrui
<Lupo> esaustivo, semplice e sbrigativo
<Gianluca0000_> jester non sono le reti altrui ad interessarmi.. ne ho gia discusso con HoldenC si tratta di una tesina di maturita visto il mio indirizzo di studio
<Lupo> jester: ho messo questi che faccio riavvio il computer?? 3.5.0-25-generic
<Gianluca0000_> tutto cio che faro sarà sulla MIA e basta, visto che pago 60 euro ogni 2 mesi non rischio la galera per avere lo stesso serivizio meno potente dal vicino ^^
<jester-> Gianluca0000_: si ho capito e ammetto la tua buona fede ma se il problema è il driver solo dal sito aircarcak trovi indicazioni
<Lupo> no scusa sono i linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-25-generic
<jester-> mi pare ci sia anche una buona guida a propsito e sul tubbo trovi video comoleti
<Gianluca0000_> scusa la mia rabbia ma sto impazzendo.. sono un po di giorni che ci perso la testa su guide che si contradicono a vicenda..
<Gianluca0000_> io voglio imparare ad usare ubuntu tutto li
<Lupo> un mi piace per Gianluca0000 :-)
<jester-> Lupo: dovrebbero essere quelli e a fai fare un aggirmento al sistema
<jester-> che sei indietro di mesi
<Lupo> riavviando il computer?
<jester-> Gianluca0000_: piu che consultare la guida della casa matre non c'è
<Gianluca0000_> grazie Lupo.. ultima cosa io ho la versione 12.10 è ok?  o devo cambiarla?
<jester-> Gianluca0000_: è ok
<Gianluca0000_> se non altro 1 buona notizia..
<Lupo> io anche ho la12.10 sto valutando se tornare alla 11.04
<Lupo> jester: il sistema mi dice che è aggiornato
<Gianluca0000_> bho a me sembra piu bello del win.. però devo imparare il terminale detto sinceramente
<Lupo> per rendere effettivi i driver backports devo riavviare??
<Lupo> ci sono dei comandi essenziali
<Lupo> gli altri pian piano per esigenza li impari
<jester-> Lupo: riavviare male non fa ma aggiorna prima
<Lupo> ma non ho capito
<Lupo> con upgrade da terminale oppure tramite il software aggiornamento dalla dash?
<jester-> vai su youtobe e cerca aircrack
<jester-> c'è vagonata di roba
<jester-> Lupo: è uguale
<jester-> termnale fa piu figo e veloce
<Lupo> con tutti e due mi dice che non c'è niente da aggiornare
<jester-> ok prova a riavviare
<Lupo> ok a dopo
<Gianluca0000_> jester son 3 anni che studio programmazione.. non son 2 stringhe a spaventarmi xd
<Lupo_> jester?
<Lupo_> jester?
<jester-> Lupo_: come prima?
<Lupo_> si
<jester-> sign
<Lupo_> invalid misc continua a crescere
<jester-> Lupo_: spera nella 13.04
<Lupo_> ok
<Lupo_> quindi mi dici perdo le speranze
<jester-> prova la live
<Lupo_> non c'è modo di prelevare eventualmente i driver dal vecchio?
<jester-> Lupo_: secondo me è il driver scarsotto, la 13.04 ha kernel 3 versioni superiore
<Lupo_> quando esce la 13.04??
<diego-prioretti> 13  (2013) 04 (aprile)
<jester-> mi pare 27aprile ma c'è la beta daily build da provare
<jester-> Lupo_: da live vedi subito
<Lupo_> ok
<Lupo_> mi dai il link per la live
<Lupo_> e un ultima cosa poi ti mollo in santa pace
<Lupo_> ho creato una pen drive multiboot tramite un software (yumi) da windows quindi ce l'ho già bella e fatta
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Lupo_> a voler aggiungere questa live senza disfare tutta la pen drive come faccio?
<jester-> Lupo_: non conosco tale yumi
<Lupo_> ok
<Lupo_> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<jester-> va se hai una usb da un paio di giga fai prima con questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> è anche il miglior pennatore in circolazione
<Lupo_> ok
<Lupo_> vado
<Lupo_> grazie per la consulenza jester
<Lupo_> almeno ci abbiamo provato
<Lupo_> domani sei qui??
<Lupo_> sei collegato?
<Lupo_> almeno ti faccio sapere
<jester-> dovrei
<Lupo_> ok
<Lupo_> ti aggiorno
<Lupo_> ciao
<Lupo_> buonanotte
<jester-> notte
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-10
<Mi-ka-el> salve
<Mi-ka-el> ho bisogno di una info
<Mi-ka-el> qualcuno disponibile?
<Mi-ka-el> …….
<Mi-ka-el> ……...
<Mi-ka-el> hellooooooooo
<akis24> giorno
<sandro_> buongiorno a tutti
<sandro_> ho la versione 13-10 di ubuntu ho istallato skipe pero' non trovo l'icona ho il programma x attivarlo come posso fare
<ghigomatto> Buongiorno, torno a proporre un problema che non riesco a risolvere: la logrotation su un server non funzia, e non so perché il server è un ubuntu 12.04 LTS con apache e php, il kernel è il seguente:  Linux newkit.datasiel.net 3.2.0-56-generic #86-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 09:20:45 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux, la macchina eroga servizi web, in cron ho messo la seguente strnga, semplice semplice: 00 00 * * *	/usr/sbin/l
<cybernova> ghigomatto, hai provato come ti era stato detto?
<ghigomatto> cybernova: potresti ricapitolarmi? È qualche gg che non mi collego. Ho fatto molte prove, ma nulla.....
<cybernova> ghigomatto, io ero rimasto che dovevi provare un singolo 0 nel campo delle ore
<ghigomatto> cybernova: già fatto, onestamente non credo fosse quello il problema, ho verificato or ora che il file envvars contiene alcune path defaults per l'ambiente apache. L'hardening dell'apache ha imposto il cambio di alcune di queste path, ora ho provato a modificare il file envvars e ho messo in cron un job che sembrerebbe aver funzionato....
<davide1> esiste drive assoluti per hardware del pc con ubuntu
<Guest13217> is there that speak italian?
<Guest13217> sorry i can speak witch people italian
<Guest13217> because i don't speack very well the lenguage english
<Guest13217> please
<cybernova> !topic | Guest13217
<ubot-it> Guest13217: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Guest13217> vici di corridoi mi dicono che posso installare il sistema operativo ubunt toch sul mio smartphone samsung galaxy s2
<Guest13217>  e vero?
<Guest13217> there is it her?
<Guest13217> help me!!!!!!!
<enzotib> !english | Guest13217
<ubot-it> Guest13217: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<cybernova> Guest13217, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100 è  in inglese, buona lettura
<Guest13217> for speak italian where it it?
<Guest13217> where is it for speak lenguage italian0'
<Guest13217> i would like add the ubunt touch on my samsung galaxy s2. is it possible?
<enzotib> Guest13217, parla italiano, per cortesia
<Guest13217> ma posso o non posso parlare in italiano mi sto perdendo :(
<enzotib> Guest13217, DEVI parlare italiano, se leggessi bene capiresti
<Tdk200> Salve a tutti
<Tdk200> volevo sapere come visualizzare i video da mediaset su lubuntu. Sembra che il plugin adatto non ci sia, dovrebbe essere silverlight
<enzotib> Tdk200, purtroppo usano silverlight, e l'alternativa open-source, moonlight, è stata abbandonata
<Tdk200> great
<Tdk200> quindi nn è possibile visualizzare i video?
<enzotib> Tdk200, hai solo lubuntu?
<Tdk200> yea
<Tdk200> aspè ho trovato una guida
<shadow91> gnubuntu
<tdk200> umm ho provato questaguida ma nn va dice che devo fare il reload della pag ma nn va
<tdk200> http://www.uielinux.org/uie-guide-e-tutorial/8-tips-a-tricks/363-vedere-i-silverlight-su-ubuntu-ma-senza-moonlight.html#
<enzotib> una guida del 2010?
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> pensavo andasse
<Tdk200> umm che roba
<Tdk200> enzotib: questa guida è da seguire?
<Tdk200> http://www.inthebit.it/pipelight-come-installare-silverlight-su-ubuntu-13-10
<enzotib> Tdk200, prova questo, mi pare che vada: http://andrealazzarotto.com/2012/11/02/ottenere-i-link-diretti-ai-video-del-portale-video-mediaset/
<enzotib> oddio, non proprio, qualcosa si e qualcosa no
<Tdk200> azz
<Guest13217> e possibile installare qualsiasi sistema operativo di ubunt sul mio samsung galaxy s2??
<Guest13217> si????
<cristian_c> trinki, parla pure. Che problemi hai con il boot?
<trinki> dopo il boot da initramfs
<trinki> cioe' no, il boot non lo fa
<trinki> esce subito initramfs
<cristian_c> trinki, hai appena installato il sistema?
<trinki> no, e' un vecchio server con una ubuntu 9.04
<trinki> da un momento all'altro il filesystem si e' messo da solo in read only
<cristian_c> trinki, ubuntu 9.04 è una release obsoleta da molto tempo
<cristian_c> non è più supportata
<trinki> appena ho riavviato non parte piu'
<trinki> se riparto da chiavetta, monto il filesystem in chroot mode (mondado i device e /proc ) reinstallo un kernel, dici che possa essere una buona soluzione per ripristinare?
<cristian_c> trinki, ti conviene eseguire un backup e installare una release a lungo termine
<cristian_c> tipo la 12.04  che è supportata per sette anni nel caso di ubuntu server, quindi 2019
<trinki> ma se succede anche li la procedura su scritta e' corretta?
<cristian_c> trinki, per essere diventato read-only, dev'essere successo qualcosa
<trinki> del tipo?
<cristian_c> trinki, per la palla di vetro dobbiamo ancora attrezzarci
<trinki> che sia successo qualcosa ci sono arrivato anche io, grazie, ma la possibile causa e' la domanda
<trinki> puo' essere stato un aggiornamento andato a male?
<cristian_c> trinki, in ogni caso, non diamo supporto a release datate in questo canale
<trinki> ok grazie comunque
<obaoba> Buongiorno. C'è qualcuno pratico di gparted?
<obaoba> mi servirebbe una spero piccola info
<obaoba> grazie! :)
<me> Salve buonasera c'è qualcuno?
<Guest72975> okok7
<Guest72975> c'è qualcuno in linea?
<Guest72975> help meeeee
<Guest72975> ??
<Guest72975> ma esiste un metodo per installare il sistema ubunt linux sui tablet
<Guest72975> ??
<Guest72975> che significa?
<Guest72975> fate come se stesse parlando con un neofita
<davide1> esiste un programma che verifica hardware del pc e ti dice dove trovare i drver
<Guest72975> mmm
<Guest72975> io ho un tablet con android installato sopra
<Guest72975> tempo fa scaricai dal sito ubunt il file iso per installare il sistema operativo ubunt sul mio pc e mi trovai bene ora vorrei fare la stessa cosa
<Guest72975> per con il tablet
<Guest72975> è possibile?
<Guest72975> ??
<Guest72975> nessuno puo darmi una mano???
<Guest72975> che significa questi mess che mi mandate??
<giullia2> Salve, vorrei eliminare un account utente ma per eseguire tale azione mi chiede la password root . Purtroppo non la conosco , come faccio a trovarla?  (ho Ubuntu 13.04)
<jighen> raga ho bisogno di aiuto... ho installato ubuntu su un pc vecchiotto con un cd di ubuntu vecchio e ora volevo aggiornarlo alla lts ma mi da errori chi mi puo aiutare?
<jighen> da terminale con il comando sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade mi da questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/7067720/
<jighen> nessuno sa darmi una mano?
<akis24> jighen: non ci sono piu' quei repo  togli la spunta sui repo backport e ridai il comando
<jighen> akis24 continua a darmi errori
<akis24> a vederli magari ...  jighen
<jighen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7067783/
<akis24> jighen:  e poi perche' installare uan versione ormai non piu' supportata  ?
<jighen> perche avevo questo cd e mi stuffava scaricare un altro iso e in piu non avevo cd o penne usb a casa xD
<akis24> jighen: hai disattivato  i repo backports ?
<jighen> sono andato su sorgenti software aggiornamenti e ho disattivato aggiornamenti non supportati (oneiric-backports)
<akis24> jighen: vedi che sono entrambe ormai senza supporto  devi installare almeno la 12.04 LTS  o versione superiore
<akis24> jighen: anche la 11.10 ormai è finita quindi niente repo attivi a parte gli indispensabili  e non è detto che l'avanzamento vada a buon fine quindi regolati per conseguenza
<jighen> akis24 ma scusa l'aggiornamento alla 12.04 lts non si puo fare? cmq con sudo apt-get update non mi da piu nessun problema
<jighen> provo ad effettuare aggiornamento
<akis24> jighen:  fai pure
<jighen> ok dal gestore aggiornamenti ho messo aggiorna alla 12.04
<jighen> inizia e poi mi dice "Sorgenti di terze parti disabilitate  Sono state disabilitate alcune voci di terze parti nel file «sources.list». È possibile abilitarle di nuovo dopo l'avanzamento di versione con lo strumento «software-properties» o con il gestore di pacchetti."
<akis24> jighen: continua che dirti poi abiliti eventualmente dopo
<jighen> ok sta aggiornando
<jighen> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<saltabecca> ciao
<saltabecca> ho appena installato 1 programma (una cag**ta) di lffl e non so come rimuoverlo:mi aiutate x favore????
<saltabecca> potreste gentilmente aiutarmi?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<saltabecca> altro casino...non sapevo
<saltabecca> come faccio?
<saltabecca> gentilmente mi togliete il ban?
<saltabecca> ho copiato cio' che avevo incollato
<saltabecca> scusate
<saltabecca> gentilmente mi togliete il ban? ho sbagliato a incollare senza usare pastebin
<akis24> devi attendere 3 minuti saltabecca
<saltabecca> mille grazie
<akis24> rientra saltabecca
<saltabecca> provo
<saltabecca> grz
<saltabecca_> ho perso tutto
<saltabecca_> bene
<saltabecca_> il comando mi ha fatto cancellare tutto
<saltabecca_> grz
<saltabecca_> jester- mi apri il privato per favore?
<jester-> saltabecca_: avanti coi carri
<laker92> hi
<loloo> Salve qualcuno può rispondere alle mie domande
<loloo> Salve qualcuno può rispondere alle mie domande
<loloo> Salve qualcuno può rispondere alle mie domande?
<akis24> loloo:  quali domande ?
<loloo> quanta RAM occupa Ubuntu 64bit Server?
<akis24> loloo: come si fa' a saperlo dipende dalle applicazioni di avvio dalla disponibilita' di ram del pc ecc
<loloo> la disponibilità è di 10GB, le applicazioni sono 3 molto potenti
<akis24> loloo: quindi nessun problema avendo 10 giga di ram ...
<loloo> di cui 5 dedicati a un MinecraftServer
<akis24> loloo: comunque per domande generiche entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<loloo> ok ciao ciao
<akis24> ciao
<jighen> raga mi potete spiegare la differenza tra gnome, gnome classic, gnome classic (no effects), ubuntu e ubuntu 2D?
<richy> ciao a tutti
<biofa> ciao, volevo saper se questa schermata top è normale, soprattutto se è normale avere cosi tanti rcob, rcos aperti, e nel caso come sistemare il tutto grazie. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7069226/
<kekkio> salve a tutti
<kekkio> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi per favore ??
<kekkio> con ki devo parlare ???
<akis24> sera
<saltabecca> ciao
<ilbere> buonasera, io go un problema con il mio portatile: ho installato l'ultima veraione di ubutu ma ho il sospetto che l'interfaccia grafica sia troppo pesante: dopo qualche  minuto la ventola impazzisce e da li a poco il pc si spegne per surriscaldamento, cosa che non mi accade con windows. Volevo sapere se esiste un'interfaccia grafica più leggera e in tal caso come installarla. Mille grazie anticipate
<enzotib> !xubuntu | ilbere
<ubot-it> ilbere: xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<Robertina> scusate ho bisogno di aiuto, posso chiedere qui? <3
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Robertina> La mia installazione di ubuntu 10.qualcosa ha dei problemi. A un certo punto diceva di non trovarmi /tmp, poi ho avviato in modalità recovery, mi ha trovato qualche errore con fsck, il desktop è tornato ma con una risoluzione che non era quella abituale. Allora ho riavviato in modalità normale, ma carica lo sfondo desktop ma non carica la barra dei menù né altre cose.
<Robertina> come posso ripristinare tutto senza perdere tutte le impostazioni e i dati?
<akis24> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<cristian_c> Robertina, la 10.qualcosa non è più supportata da un sacco di tempo
<akis24> ahh la 10.04 sorry
<Robertina> ok, avendo la 10.04, essendosi reso conto dell’errore di non aver aggiornato, ma non volendo comunque perdere le mie cose, come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> Robertina, ti consiglio un bel backup da live
<akis24> Robertina:  prova CTRL+ALT+F7 insieme e vedi se ricompare il resto
<Robertina> ok, buone notizie: ieri ho fatto l’aggiornamento, mentre facevo prove disperate, e adesso sono alla versione 12.04LTS di ubuntu. Potete aiutarmi diversamente?
<akis24> !unityreset | Robertina
<ubot-it> Robertina: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Robertina> se premo alt-f2 non appare proprio niente
<Robertina> quindi come lo apro un terminale?
<akis24> Robertina: magari guardando sul menu trovi la voce
<Robertina> non c’è nessun menù, quando faccio il boot mi appare solo lo sfondo del desktop ma nessun menù, niente. Provo ad avviare in modalità ripristino?
<akis24> Robertina: alt+f2 vedi se lo apre
<Robertina> no, come detto prima alt-f2 non apre niente
<akis24> Ctrl + Alt + t
<drox> Salve problemi con l'autorilevamento di dischi raid qualche buona anima che sa di cosa parlo
<Robertina> sono riuscita a dare unity --reset da “root” dell’avvio in modalità ripristino
<Robertina> solo che mi dà errore
<Robertina> X11 initialization failed; environment is incorrect; did you just try to reset  in a tty?; fatal: couldn’t open display
<akis24> Robertina: nessuno ti aveva detti dj farlo in avvio
<akis24> di*
<Robertina> ok, solo che non riesco a farlo diversamente, perché non mi si apre nessuna finestra di terminale
<akis24> Robertina: provato il secondo comando ?   Ctrl + Alt + t
<beppe_p> buonasera
<cybernova> !dettagli | drox
<ubot-it> drox: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<beppe_p> vorrei sapere come è possibile riparare il grub...quando persino col boot repair mi dice che grub purge è cancellato
<cristian_c> beppe_p, grub purge?
<beppe_p> si credo si chiami così
<cristian_c> beppe_p, ma che hai fatto?
<beppe_p> perchè siccome ubuntu è installato in una partizione, ma nell'altra a mio malgrado c'è win 8
<drox> Tempo fa lo ho configurato senza problemi adesso ho sovrascritto kubuntu con ubuntu 12.04 ma ho perso la connessione ai dischi Raid e non so come rispristinarla. sapreste aiutarmi
<Robertina> akis24, finalmente con crtl alt T ho potuto dare il comando unity --reset
<cristian_c> beppe_p, è bene che non lo cancelli
<cybernova> drox, raid software quindi?
<cristian_c> beppe_p,  ma come hai installato ubuntu?
<beppe_p> usb
<beppe_p> ho seguito la guida
<cristian_c> quale guida?
<akis24> Robertina: bene
<beppe_p> una che mi diceva della particolarità di installare ubuntu insieme a win 8
<Robertina> ho un sacco di warning e di errori
<cristian_c> beppe_p, quale guida?
<beppe_p> cristian_c, http://tech.attualissimo.it/come-installare-ubuntu-su-windows-8/
<akis24> Robertina: se li metti su pastebin magari li vediamo
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<beppe_p> ovviamente con qualche accortezza l'ho adattata al mio portatile
<beppe_p> scusate
<drox> cybernova, yes fake raid
<Robertina> Akis24, il comando unity --reset pare abbia smesso di agire ma non torna al prompt, è possibile? Purtroppo non posso usare pastebin perché quel portatile non è connesso alla rete.
<akis24> Robertina: riavvia e vedi che fa'
<beppe_p> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070218/
<cristian_c> beppe_p, se prendi guide a caso sul web, ci credo che poi fai danni al bootloader
<cristian_c> beppe_p, perché non hai seguito il wiki di ubuntu, invece
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> e la doc ufficiale
<Robertina> akis24, riavvio
<beppe_p> cristian_c,onestamente non ci ho pensato...sarebbe stato sicuramente meglio, ma sono danno gravi?
<cybernova> drox, mi spiace non conosco fake raid
<cristian_c> beppe_p, dipende da cos'hai fatto
<drox> mmm ma come mai non riesco a montare HD? c'è unmodo almeno per riuscire a vedere il contenuto? cybernova
<beppe_p> cristian_c, come potrei capire l'entità del danno?
<beppe_p> cristian_c , e magari postarla per aiutarmi
<cristian_c> beppe_p, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> punto per punto
<cybernova> drox, non ne ho idea, non so come funzioni fake raid
<beppe_p> cristian_c, allora con una usb ho installato ubuntu 12.04 lts
<drox> mmmmmmmm cqaspita
<beppe_p> cristian_c, ovviamente visto che win è rompi balle, si avvia per primo,
<Robertina> akis24, niente da fare, solito problema
<cristian_c> beppe_p, punto per punto
<akis24> Robertina: mi sa' di sistema rovinato ti consiglierei di provare a ripristinare
<akis24> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<beppe_p> cristian_c, poi ho trovato sempre tramite la guida il boot repair, facendolo partire senza connessione internet mi diceva che grub purge è stato cancellato
<cybernova> drox, comunque a quanto leggo fake raid non è raid software ma un misto
<Robertina> akis24, Sno stati trovati degli errori durante il controllo dell’unità disco per /; Premere F per tentare di correggere, etc etc"
<akis24> Robertina: prova a seguire le indicazioni che ti da il sistema
<cristian_c> beppe_p, non so bene a cosa ti riferisci
<cristian_c> beppe_p, ma spiega come hai installato
<Robertina> Akis24, premuto F, sono in attesa
<drox> io so che ho abilitato il raid su mb una asus è5q3 e poi ho creato tutto con mdadm... tutto funzionava ma adesso non mi monta più HD, la cosa strana è che non hanno più l'UUID
<beppe_p> cristian_c,da usb poi una volta riavviato è partito win...riavvio...premo esc e faccio partire ubuntu da hard disk...con un'altra chiavetta bootable ho lanciato una live e ho effettuato il boot repair
<beppe_p> cristian_c, ma non si completava
<cristian_c> beppe_p, un  attimo, tu stai spiegando cos'hai fatto dopo aver installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> beppe_p, a me interessa sapere come lo hai installato, invece
<cybernova> drox, se hai utilizzato mdadm, se vuoi che il raid sia assemblato in automatico devi avere il sistema con lo stesso hostname di quello dove hai creato il raid
<cybernova> per quell'informazione viene memorizzata sul superblocco
<cybernova> perchè*
<beppe_p> cristian_c, in che senso come...
<drox> mmmmmm cioè?
<cristian_c> beppe_p, punto per punto la procedura che hai eseguito
<beppe_p> cristian_c, invece di installarlo al fianco di windows ho creato la partizione etc..
<beppe_p> cristian_c,credo nel modo esatto
<cybernova> drox, cioè ubuntu deve avere lo stesso hostname che avevi quando utilizzavi kubuntu
<cristian_c> beppe_p, credi
<cristian_c> beppe_p, e il grub dove l'hai installato
<drox> cybernova, l'hostname è il nome del pc o cosa? scusa la mia ignoranza
<cristian_c> beppe_p, sarebbe importante sapere come hai partizionato
<cybernova> drox, esatto è il nome del pc
<cybernova> drox, lo vedi digitando hostname dal terminale
<drox> posso cambiarlo se lo avessi scritto sbaglaito?
<cybernova> drox, si dal file /etc/hostname
<drox> cybernova, c'è il modo di vedere come era prima?
<beppe_p> una partizione di 190 Gb per ubuntu e 500 per win...formatto, punto di mount "\"
<cristian_c> beppe_p, hai installato la 13.10?
<beppe_p> cristian_c, e poi ext4 con journaling
<beppe_p> cristian_c, no la 12.04
<cybernova> drox, prova il comando mdadm --examine --scan
<beppe_p> lts
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> beppe_p, e il grub dove l'hai installato
<cristian_c> ?
<drox> Fatto il nome è lo stesso di adesso
<cybernova> drox, mi fai vedere l'output su pastebin
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070329/ cybernova
<cybernova> drox, ok mi dici se hai un file di configurazione di mdadm in /etc/mdadm.conf o /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<beppe_p_> cristian_c, scusa mi si era impallato l'altro pc
<cristian_c> beppe_p_, perché hai scelto il partizionamento manuale?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> <cristian_c> beppe_p, e il grub dove l'hai installato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ?
<beppe_p_> cristian_c, nel caso torno qui
<cristian_c> beppe_p_, rispondi almeno alle domande
<drox> si lo ho in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf questo è il contenuto http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070370/
<beppe_p> cristian_c, potresti indicarmi quello giusto, con tutti i driver funzionanti?
<cybernova> drox, non riesco a capire come mai tu abbia 2 array uguali in quel file di configurazione, non so se è una caratteristica di fake raid(?)
<cristian_c> beppe_p, non stai rispondendo alle domande che ti ho fatto
<beppe_p> scusami sono uscito due volte perché non inviava i messaggi
<beppe_p> cosa mi avevi chiesto?
<drox> cybernova, provo a toglierne uno e riavvio? prima faccio un bakup del file che dici non penso di fare più danni di adesso
<drox> cybernova, io sapevo di un pacchetto per poter leggere alla peggio hd raid in modo almeno di aprirlo sai dirmi qualcosa di questa possibilità?
<cybernova> drox, si fai un backup del file, ma il file di dispositivo /deb/md/DATI lo vedi?
<cybernova> /dev/md/DATI
<drox> cybernova, no
<cybernova> drox, possibile ci sia qualcosa, ma io non lo conosco
<cybernova> se adesso da terminale dai: sudo mdadm --assemble --scan ti dice qualcosa?
<drox> cybernova,  un'ultima domanda da teminale sono entrato nella cartella /dev le scritte in giallo cosa sono?
<cybernova> drox, dispositivi a caratteri
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> <cristian_c> beppe_p, e il grub dove l'hai installato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> beppe_p_, perché hai scelto il partizionamento manuale?
<beppe_p> cristian_c, non lo so!
<cristian_c> lol
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070418/
<drox> cybernova,  mi sembra la risposta sempre uguale
<cybernova> drox, non il comando di prima ma: sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<beppe_p> cristian_c, non saprei risponderti ecco perché
<drox> cybernova, tra i vari dispositivi c'è un md127 che potrebbe essere ilmio RAid
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070427/ cybernova
<cristian_c> beppe_p, avvia una live
<cybernova> drox, togli quella doppia dicitura di prima facendo sempre un backup del file di configurazione
<drox> cybernova, fatto
<cybernova> drox, bene allora fai una cosa, riavvia il sistema e ricollegati
<drox> ok a dopo
<drox> intanto grazie
<cybernova> prego
<beppe_p> dopodiché?
<beppe_p> cristian_c
<beppe_p> cristian_c ho seguito completamente la guida ora è tutto ok...grazie comunque
<cristian_c> beppe_p, dopodiché , torni qui
<cristian_c> beppe_p, cioè?
<cristian_c> lol
<beppe_p> ti rigrazio comunque cristian,c
<cristian_c> ?
<xxx_> Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu su un nuovo HP con UEFI secure boot già disattivato!
<cristian_c> beppe_p, spiegati meglio
<beppe_p> cristian_c, me la stavo facendo sotto perchè pensavo di perdere dati e roba del genere, ho chiamato un mio amico e ha sistemato tutto, ora all'avvio posso scegliere tranquillamente il sistema
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<drox> cybernova, rieccoci dopo il raivvio
<beppe_p> cristian_c, a quanto mi ha detto, non avevo creato la partizione uefi utile
<cristian_c> beppe_p, sì, andava creata
<cristian_c> ma non era necessario partizionare manualmente
<cristian_c> beppe_p, si poteva installare automaticamente ubuntu a fianco di win
<cristian_c> senza sbattersi
<beppe_p> cristian_c, ti ringrazio comunque per il tempo che mi hai supportato
<cristian_c> beppe_p, mi raccomando leggi le guide ufficiali invece di quelle sul web
<cristian_c> !wiki | beppe_p
<ubot-it> beppe_p: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<beppe_p> cristian_c, seguirò il consiglio senza cimentarmi xD
<beppe_p> in guide fai da te
<cristian_c> ok
<beppe_p> buona serata signori...
<cristian_c> se segui questa rotta ti troverai bene
<beppe_p> e grazie ancora
<cristian_c> altrimenti dovrai tornare qui molto presto
<drox> cybernova, ci sei? file mdadm.conf ritornato come prima e nessun dispositivo montato!
<cybernova> drox, ok allora proviamo a fare una cosa, rimodifica il file mdadm.conf e poi dai sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<cybernova> se ci metto un pò a rispondere è perchè sto guardando il tennis
<drox> ok tranquillo cybernova fatto
<drox> cybernova, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070518/ questo è il sudo fdisk -l
<cybernova> drox, ok hai fatto questo?  ok allora proviamo a fare una cosa, rimodifica il file mdadm.conf e poi dai sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<drox> rimodifico il file mdadm.conf come?
<drox> cyber
<drox> cybernova,
<cybernova> drox, così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070643/
<drox> comando dato
<drox> cybernova,
<drox> cybernova, modifica fatta e comando dato....
<cybernova> drox, ha dato qualche output?
<drox> no
<cybernova> drox, cat /proc/mdstat
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7070656/ cybernova
<cybernova> drox, pare non sia stato assemblato nulla, ho notato comunque che l'identificativo delle partizioni che usi come raid (fd) è quello che identifica le vecchie partizioni raid mentre quello consigliato da utilizzare è da
<cybernova> però a sto punto non so che altro farti fare, magari c'entra il fake raid
<drox> mmm io ho provato ad installare xfs ma non riesco neanche con quello
<drox> la cosa che non capisco è perchè fdisk -l mi vede il file ma non riesco a montarlo
<drox> ho provato anche a scollegarne uno per vedere se almeno uno lo montasse invece nulla
<cybernova> drox, ma qual'è l'architettura di raid? hai 2 dischi sda e sdc che fanno parte di un raid di livello?
<drox> livello?
<cybernova> raid 0, 1 , 4 ,5 ,6 ecc
<drox> io ho fatto Raid mirror di sda con sdc
<drox> raid1 se non mi sbaglio
<cybernova> si
<cybernova> che compongono /dev/md/DATI
<cybernova> giusto?
<drox> si dovrebbe essere cosi
<cybernova> drox, prova a fare questa ultima cosa: sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md/DATI /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1
<drox> se in terminale scrivo cd /dev/m e faccio completare con Tab non esce md ma mapper
<drox> mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sda1: No such file or directory
<drox> mdadm: /dev/sda1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
<cybernova> mhm
<drox> se no capisco male è come se sda1 non esistesse
<drox> ma c'è, non capisco questa cosa!
<cybernova> è come se non fosse stato inizializzato come parte di un raid
<drox> a rifare la procedura di composizione del raid ma senza perdere il contenuto è possibile?
<cybernova> drox, bella domanda, non ne ho idea
<drox> :)
<drox> quello che mi scazza è che ho i file dell'ufficio in quei hd possibile che non ci sia un modo per poterli aprire
<drox> mmmmmmm devo trovare un adattatore usb-sata e vedere se come unità esterna me lo monta
<drox> se fosse da provare a formattare da zero sdb2 e 3 e installare da zero SO potrebbe essere che magari vari conflitti dei file si risolvano?
<drox> cybernova,
<cybernova> drox, non ho ben capito cosa vorresti fare
<drox> io ho comprato un hd ssd, tolgo hd che contiene ubuntu12.04 (sdb2, sdb3) e reinstallo da zero ubuntu 12.04
<drox> sul nuovo hd
<cybernova> non credo tu possa risolvere qualcosa facendo quesot
<cybernova> se non migliorare le prestazioni...ma non centra nulla con sto problema
<drox> io avevo letto che ubuntu 12.04 dovrebbe montare i raid autorilevandoli
<cybernova> eh ma hai pure adesso la 12.04
<drox> stavo pensando che avendo installato ubuntu sopra kubuntu magari qualche file o configurazione è "mutilata"
<cybernova> sei hai formattato no
<drox> non ho formattato
<drox> ;)
<cybernova> e cosa hai fatto?
<drox> avevo dei file in home che non potevo perdere
<drox> che adesso ho spostato...
<drox> avevo kubuntu alla 11.10 mi sono fottuto i driver nvidia  e la mia quadro si è bruciata, ma all'inizio nn lo sapevo, ho cercato di ripristinare i driver vesa per far funzionare ilviedo
<drox> video
<drox> ho reinstallato Desctop-kubuntu ma invece che dare reconfigure o dato configure
<drox> un disastro il pc non partiva più... in tanto con una nuova scheda video ho cercato di rifar partire il pc... inserito usb con live ubuntu12.04 e installato il sistema nuovo
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-11
<drox> ma inmanuale
<cybernova> drox, ma hai combinato un macello mai visto
<drox> ho fatto le partizione o meglio o selezionato le vecchie partizioni di sdb2 e 3 dando sempre / a sdb3
<drox> senza però formattare
<cybernova> neanche il messia potrebbe far funzionare tutto
<drox> il ssitema è ripartito, il problema è il raid
<drox> è per questo che ti chiedo, se il sistema fosse NUOVO, dovrebbe rilevare il raid senza problemi? o mi sbaglio?
<cybernova> drox, ma guarda chi lo sa...prova, tanto peggio di così è difficile
<drox> hahahahaha cybernova
<drox> ne sono convinto anch'io, unica cosa il raid è funzionante e senza problemi l'unica cosa è la configurazione giusto?
<cybernova> drox, tieni conto che sempre spostare un raid su di un sistema nuovo è sempre un problema
<cybernova> la doppia voce clone nel file di configurazione indica che c'è qualcosa che si è incasinato
<cybernova> prova con una installazione pulita
<drox> domani mi cimento e ha questo punto monto il nuovo HD SSD della corsair!!! 60GB Force ls
<cybernova> bene che son curioso come va a finire
<cybernova> dopo tutte queste ore me lo devi venire a dire
<drox> certamente anche perchè se non funziona mi serve qualcuno che mi faccia aprire e ritrovare quei file ahhahaah
<cybernova> ehe
<drox> intanto grazie e buona notte, cosi vedo anche se la gtx770 con 4gb ram funziona meglio con una installazione pulita adesso non mi sembra molto brillante!
<drox> ancora grazie e buona notte
<cybernova> prego buona notte anche a te
<naviasile> posso disturbare?
<jester-> prova
<naviasile> vista anche l'ora...cmq..parto da assoluta neofita
<jester-> cosa ti serve
<naviasile> provato ha installare su portatile acer travelmate 4220 prima xubunti 12.04 poi zorin 8
<naviasile> e in entrambi i casi , da chiavetta, fanno il live ma si fermano al momento dell'installazione completa..tutte e due le distribuzioni sempre alla fine
<jester-> naviasile: quanto spazio per linux?
<naviasile> unica partizione 80 giga
<jester-> parlo per ubuntu, hai controllato md5um della iso prima di fare la usb?
<naviasile> si, il codice è identitco
<jester-> cpn cosa hai fatto la usb
<jester-> e da quale sistema
<naviasile> ho provato test ram ed esce questo messaggio di errore "cannot load ramdisk with old kernel image"
<jester-> mmm versione ubuntu?
<naviasile> da win 7 con unetbootin
<jester-> che versione ubuntu hai preso
<naviasile> allora per zorin 8.1
<jester-> naviasile: zorin è OT e neppure lo conosco
<naviasile> e xubuntu xpocalypse remix 12.04.04
<jester-> è strano che dica vecchio kernel
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> prova a fare la usb da winz con quello
<jester-> naviasile: e prova una differente chiavetta che se ha settori danneggiati il problem rimane
<naviasile> azz..provo subito..ravano alla ricerca di nuova chiavetta..
<Venom_> hello
<Venom_> qualcuno sveglio?
<akis24> giorno
<knaigerchrome1> ciao a tutti ho eseguito più volte la procedura che mi avevate indicato, ho cambiato tastiera e il problema si è risolto per un paio di giorni ma adesso è tornato!!! perchè all'avvio mi si imposta sempre la tastiera americana? come faccio a correggere questo errore definitivamente? grazie per l'aiuto
<knaigerchrome1> adesso da solo è ritornato con la tastiera italiana....mah non ci capisco più nulla....in pratica il problema principale è che se voglio scrivere questo simbolo & lui mi scrive quest'altro ^ poi ogni tanto si ripristina alla normalità da solo.....
<Alberto__> Buongiorno a tutti
<Alberto__> Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Alberto__
<ubot-it> Alberto__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Alberto__> Sorry...
<Alberto__> Quando cerco di avviare Lubuntu da live usb sulla schermata nera mi escono queste scritte e poi non parte..
<Alberto__> *Starting enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices [ok]  *Starting configure virtual devices [ok]  *Stopping enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices [ok]  *Stopping Crash report submission daemon [ok]
<Alberto__> Questo quando seleziono(da F6) noapic
<Alberto__> In buona sostanza non riesco ad installare ne lubuntu ne xubuntu ne altro..
<sunbesun> ho un problema
<sunbesun> non riesco ad istallare ubuntu
<sunbesun> :(
<cristian_c> sunbesun, hai seguito il wiki di ubuntu?
<sunbesun> ok risolto :) grazie mille comunque
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Monica_> buongiorno a tutti...ubuntu mi sta mandando fuori di testa...spero possiate aiutarmi
<Monica_> innanzitutto, la scheda video che prima andava bene ora non funziona più...qualcuno sa dirmi perchè???
<jester-> che scheda e dopo quali azioni da problema e quale
<Monica_> dunque...la scheda è una readon hd 3650 da 512 Mb (premetto che è il pc dei miei)
<molokerzzz> buongiorno
<Monica_> fino a ieri sera funzionava perfettamente, ma oggi nisba...
<Monica_> buongiorno a te
<Monica_> le immagini sono sgranatissime
<Monica_> le dimensioni delle icone sballate
<jester-> Monica_: eh ma siccome nulla si sminchia senza un motivo cosa è stato fatto
<Monica_> e se provo ad aprire una cartella il sistema va in crash
<Monica_> non ho fatto niente di strano...
<Monica_> almeno ieri
<Monica_> l'unica cosa è stata qualche giorno fa
<molokerzzz> mi apprestavo a fare il downlad di ubuntu ma vorrei capire qual'è la differenza nelle versioni  12.04.0 lts, e quella della comunità.. sapreste aiutarmi?
<Monica_> quando ho installato un programma...ma poi il funzionamento è stata regolare per giorni
<Monica_> fino a stamattina
<jester-> molokerzzz: comincia a fare un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<molokerzzz> sarebbe?
<jester-> Monica_: tutte sono della comunità specialemte le lts
<jester-> molokerzzz / Monica_  comincia a fare un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<Monica_> non mi fa toccare nulla, si può a malapena accendere, ma appena tocco qualcosa va in crash...quindi penso vada reinstallato
<jester-> !ripristino | Monica_
<ubot-it> Monica_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> molokerzzz:  tutte sono della comunità specialemte le lts
<jester-> molokerzzz: il sistema è comune a tutte cambia la grafica
<molokerzzz> allora perchè il sito mi mette a scegliere?
<jester-> molokerzzz: scegliere cosa
<Monica_> ok, ora controllo il link...e proviamo...grazie
<molokerzzz> nella tendina del downlaod ho 3 possibilità : 13.10, 12.04.4 lts, 12.04.4 lts (versione della comunità)
<Monica_> passiamo al secondo problema... il pc, anche quando funzionava correttamente, non mi si connette...o almeno lo fa per pochissimi minuti ma senza flusso di dati...da cosa potrebbe dipendere?
<molokerzzz> volevo sapere qual'era la differenza tra le ultime due
<molokerzzz> dato che è la versione che volevo scaricare
<jester-> molokerzzz: ubuntu e kubuntu sono le principali, le derivate xubuntu e lubuntu avendo un wm anzichè un de sono piu leggere e rivolte a pc poco prestanti
<molokerzzz> ok grazie
<free_diver> Buongiorno
<Monica_> nessuna idea?brutta notizia per me...mi sa che dovrò tornare a windows...!
<Monica_> giorno
<free_diver> avrei bisogno di sapere in che formato salva gedit
<jester-> Monica_: hai letti il link wiki?
<Monica_> si ma la connessione è un problema a priori
<Monica_> non penso dipenda dal ripristino
<Monica_> è una cosa che va così da subito
<jester-> free_diver: con salva come li vedi in quali formati salva
<cristian_c> free_diver, sono file di testo, non ha molta importanza come salvi
<cristian_c> *semplici file di testo
<free_diver> cristian_c, devo effettuare una ricerca nel pc per trovare dei file salvati in questo formato
<cristian_c> free_diver, usi unity?
<free_diver> unity con gnome-shell
<jester-> free_diver: winz apre i file doc a seconda delle estensioni, linux no, mi pare che gedit salvi il nome senza estensione
<free_diver> jester-, se faccio salva non mi fa scegliere il formato
<jester-> salva come
<jester-> comunque dovrebbe essere formato testo txt
<cristian_c> free_diver, quale formato? Che estensione hai dato?
<free_diver> cristian_c, nessuna
<free_diver> ho fatto nuovo documento di testo tutte le volte
<cristian_c> free_diver, allora il file di testo non ha estensione
<free_diver> ora vorrei fare una ricerca di tutti questi documenti
<cristian_c> e non è fondamentale
<jester-> free_diver: no estensioni non puoi filtrare la ricerca
<cristian_c> eh
<free_diver> jester-, infatti
<free_diver> vi ringrazio
<free_diver> alla prossima
<Monica_> beh, davvero utile questo forum non c'è che dire. felice giornata
<sunbesun> rieccomi qua... dopo aver istallato ubuntu da virtual box al riavvio sono in windows... :'''-(
<sunbesun> c'è qualcuno che gentilmente è disposto ad aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> sunbesun, ma cos'hai fatto prima
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ti avevo chiesto se avevi seguito la guida wiki di ubuntu
<sunbesun> ho scaricato ubuntu sul dvd l'ho fatto partire con virtual box... il procedimento di creare una macchina virtuale lo sono riuscita a fare con l'auito di un utente ieri
<cristian_c> sunbesun, ma che problema avevi con l'installazione di ubuntu?
<sunbesun> dici che devo rileggermi la guida?
<cristian_c> quale guida?
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> questa?
<krabador> sunbesun, se hai installato in virtuale, puoi usarla solo in virtuale
<sunbesun> ok questo non lo sapevo...
<sunbesun> quindi?
<sunbesun> mi do all'ippica .-.
<krabador> sunbesun, se vuoi dual boot, devi fare un'installazione reale
<sunbesun> ok dove posso trovare i procedimenti dell'istallazione reale per un acer i686CPU?
<krabador> sunbesun, nel link precedente
<cristian_c> sunbesun, la guida ce ho linkato prima
<cristian_c> !installazione | sunbesun
<ubot-it> sunbesun: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sunbesun> ho tentato ma pur configurando dal bios il boot per dvd al riavvio non mi si apre la schermata che si dovrebbe aprire
<krabador> sunbesun, ma parte il DVD?
<sunbesun> e come se il mio pc fosse intollerante a programmi al di fuori di windows
<sunbesun> no
<sunbesun> ne parte da solo ne parte se clicco il contenuto...
<krabador> sunbesun, sicuro che il boot per il DVD è configurato bene?
<krabador> sunbesun, hai masterizzato correttamente la ISO?
<sunbesun> si ho anche verificato se il codice md5 coincide
<krabador> sunbesun, come hai masterizzato la ISO?
<sunbesun> l'ho scaricata e sovrascritta sul dvd
<krabador> "sovrascritta"?
<sunbesun> ho fatto copia incolla
<krabador> non va bene
<krabador> !ISO
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<sunbesun> ok grazie lo sto facendo
<sunbesun> rieccomi qui ho masterizzato, ho riavviato e sono su windows...
<cristian_c> sunbesun, devi avviare la live dvd
<cristian_c> bootando da dvd
<cristian_c> !avviodacd
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<sunbesun> l'ho già fatto precedentemente a tutto... ma non me lo legge il dvd... è come se non gli piacesse ;)
<sunbesun> per questo ho provato con virtual box
<cristian_c> sunbesun, sicuro che la iso non sia corrotta?
<cristian_c> sunbesun, puoi postare una schermata del bios'
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> che pc è?
<sunbesun> acer i5
<krabador> sunbesun, se masterizzato correttamente , il DVD funziona, a meno di lettore rovinato o supporto non supportato dal firmware del lettore
<krabador> o uefi attivato
<sunbesun> comunque come faccio a fare lo screenshoot dal bios?
<cristian_c> sunbesun, hai scaricato la versione a 32 o a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> sunbesun, foto
<sunbesun> cmq penso il problema sia il uefi
<sunbesun> versione da 32
<cristian_c> no, 64
<cristian_c> se il pc è a 64 bit, supporta uefi
<krabador> con uefi puoi installare solo 64
<krabador> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<sunbesun> ma un utente ieri mi ha detto che siccome ho un i686CPU mi serve la versione da 32
<cristian_c> sunbesun, che pc è? Puoi specificare il modello esattamente?
<cristian_c> acer non basta
<sunbesun> ook asp
<krabador> se hai un i5, l'utente di ieri ti ha disinformato
<sunbesun> acer aspire 5755G
<cristian_c> Set di istruzioni	64-bit
<cristian_c> sunbesun, è un pc con processore a 64 bit
<sunbesun> kabrador,  sono tre giorni che sto tentando di passare a ubuntu perchè windows mi ha stufato... sto cominciando a pensare che ubuntu non fa per me
<sunbesun> bene
<cristian_c> sunbesun, cioè, mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> sunbesun, se non l'hai mai usato, secondo me  è meglio se installi in dual boot
<sunbesun> sicuramente avra uefi secure boot attivato perchè non mi legge il dvd
<cristian_c> sunbesun, dopo prova in live
<cristian_c> sunbesun, 13.10?
<sunbesun> yes
<cristian_c> sunbesun, la 13.10 a 64 bit supporta  tranquillamente il secure boot
<cristian_c> ma tu hai scaricato la 32 bit
<cristian_c> quindi, meglio che scarichi la 64 bit
<sunbesun> ok riprovo a fare tutto il procedimento... vediamo che succede
<cristian_c> sunbesun, anche perché la 32 bit non riconosce tutta la ram, se è 4 GB o maggiore
<cristian_c> e la 64 bit è più performante, perché sfrutta i processori a 64 bit, più di una 32 bit
<sunbesun> ok grazie per le delucidazioni ;)
<cristian_c> sunbesun, e ti consiglio di tenere doppio sistema sul pc, così puoi utilizzare sia windows che ubuntu
<slyder> ciao a tutti
<slyder> ho cambiato scheda video da una geforce 9800GT ad una 8400se e adesso inevitabilmente schermata nera in ambiente kde.. soluzioni?
<cristian_c> slyder, in live parte la distro?
<cristian_c> con la nuova scheda, intendo
<slyder> non ho provato ma credo che funzionarebbe dato che in ambiente winzozz parte
<slyder> la scheda è funzionante
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> hai parlato di schermata nera
<cristian_c> come fa a funzionare?
<slyder> dopo il login di kubuntu resta tutto nero
<slyder> per il resto funziona tutto regolarmente.. va nel bios.. windows ecc ecc
<slyder> mi appare la finestra di login di kubuntu.. è dopo il login che c'è la schermata nera
<cristian_c> slyder, allora, prova a impostare il nomodeset
<slyder> come?
<cristian_c> slyder, dal grub
<cristian_c> slyder, quando è selezionato ubuntu, premi 'e'
<slyder> io pensavo che la geforce 9800GT e la 8400gs hanno parecchie versioni di differenza x cui pensavo che sostituendo il driver risolverei il problema
<slyder> è possibile?
<cristian_c> slyder, fai  come suggerito
<slyder> ok
<cristian_c> slyder, e sarebbe il caso di non aggiungere repository esterni o scaricare driver video non supportati ufficialmente da ubuntu
<slyder> ho premuto e
<cristian_c> cosa che potrebbe compromettere il sistema
<cristian_c> slyder, è apparsa una nuova schermata?
<slyder> e mi appare una schermata con robe varie che sconosco
<cristian_c> slyder, ok, fai una foto
<slyder> nn ho modo di farne adesso...
<cristian_c> slyder, allora ricopia a mano
<cristian_c> slyder, non hai un cellulare che fa foto?
<slyder> nono
<cristian_c> o una fotocamera
<slyder> nada
<cristian_c> allora ricopia  a mano
<slyder> ma è indispensabile fare foto x assistenze del genere? XD
<slyder> setparams 'kubuntu'
<slyder> recordfail
<cristian_c> slyder, se tu dici che hai un problema, come ti si fa a dire cosa scrivere se non posti nulla
<slyder> load_video
<slyder> gfxmode $linux_gf_mode
<cristian_c> slyder, non spezzettare , scrivi tutto insieme
<cristian_c> riga per riga
<sunbesun> rieccomi qui
<slyder> cristian_c, sto nomodeset dove lo devo inserire
<slyder> scrivere tutto sarebbe una follia
<cristian_c> slyder, oppure torni quando puoi mostrare effettivamente qualcosa
<sunbesun> non ci sono riuscita
<cristian_c> slyder, dipende da cosa hai in quella schermata, per non commettere errori
<slyder> mi assumo io il rischio in caso
<cristian_c> sunbesun, a fare che?
<slyder> :P
<cristian_c> slyder, ok
<sunbesun> ho riavviato ed ho visto le impostazioni del boot che erano carrette ma nulla
<slyder> dimmi cosa devo inserire e dove e ci penso io
<slyder> senòf accio prima a installare kubuntu da un'altro hard disk e travasare tutto
<cristian_c> slyder, hai presente dove si trova quiet splash?
<slyder> si
<cristian_c> slyder, c'è altro in quella riga dopo lo splash
<cristian_c> ?
<slyder> c'è "nomodeset" a fianco
<cristian_c> sunbesun, quale iso hai scaricato?
<slyder> si
<sunbesun> quella da 64 bit
<cristian_c> slyder, c'è già il nomodeset?
<cristian_c> uhm
<slyder> c'è $vt_hand\off
<cristian_c> slyder, ok, allora toglilo il $vt_hand\off
<slyder> ok
<cristian_c> slyder, quiet splash e poi spazio
<cristian_c> slyder, dopo lo spazio, nomodeset
<cristian_c> e poi nulla, a nuova riga
<cristian_c> quindi: quiet splash nomodeset, giusto?
<cristian_c> su quella riga
<slyder> si
<slyder> ho tolto il seguito e sta avviando
<cristian_c> il resto della schermata lo lasci così com'è
<slyder> cristian_c, perfetto
<cristian_c> slyder, ecco perché ti avevo detto di mostrare la schermata
<slyder> si è avviato!
<slyder> cristian_c, a quest'ora ancora stavo a scrivere XD
<cristian_c> slyder, perché se c'è roba aggiutiva, non possiamo saperlo
<slyder> ahaahah
<cristian_c> *aggiuntiva
<slyder> cmq adesso x ogni riavvio devo fare sta procedura oppure adesso andrà?
<cristian_c> sunbesun, hai controllato che la iso non sia corrotta?
<cristian_c> sunbesun, hai toccato le impostazioni di uefi?
<cristian_c> slyder, non l'hai salvata l'impostazione
<cristian_c> slyder, quindi puoi fare alcune cose
<cristian_c> slyder, ora che hai avviato, controlla quali driver sono presenti in Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> a seconda di questo, decidi cosa fare
<sunbesun> cristian_c, controllo subito... comunque non le ho toccate sul bios neanche conpaiono
<cristian_c> sunbesun, uefi e secure boot sono attivati?
<cristian_c> sunbesun, la 64 bit dovrebbe avviarsi anche con secure boot attivato
<slyder> c'è o un: binary xorg ecc ecc
<slyder> oppure un: nvidia_304
<cristian_c> slyder, puoi mostrare una schermata?
<cristian_c> ah
<slyder> forse ora si
<cristian_c> slyder, prova a impostare qualche driver tra quelli presenti
<cristian_c> slyder, quale era impostato adesso?
<cristian_c> slyder, hai aggiunto qualche ppa?
<sunbesun> cristian_c, il codice è ok comunque non so come vedere uefi è attivato o no
<slyder> nn ricordo
<cristian_c> slyder, se hai aggiunto qualche ppa, potrebbe essere la causa dei casini
<cristian_c> slyder, hai scaricato driver video in precedenza?
<slyder> cristian_c, nn ricordo dato che nn formatto da anni
<cristian_c> sunbesun, entrando in uefi/bios
<slyder> cristian_c, ma se uso il sistema così senza installare nuovi driver ci sono problemi?
<cristian_c> slyder, allora controlla
<cristian_c> slyder, non devi scaricare nulla di esterno
<cristian_c> ma ripeto, dipende tutto da come hai fatto
<cristian_c> *cosa
<sunbesun> cristian_c, non trovo nessun uefi in bios
<cristian_c> sunbesun, magari l'hai disattivato
<cristian_c> e questo spiegherebbe perchè non parte la 64 bit
<slyder> cristian_c, sto nomodeset che ho modificato resta così? o devo fare quella procedura ogni volkta?
<cristian_c> slyder, non l'hai salvata
<sunbesun> non ho idea di come attivarla
<cristian_c> slyder, ma ti dico di controllare i repo
<slyder> si salvava con ctrl + x?
<cristian_c> sunbesun, posta qualche foto
<cristian_c> slyder, no
<slyder> e allora nn credo di aver salvato e neppure credo di sapere come si salvava
<slyder> come si salva?
<cristian_c> slyder, se hai fatto casini, non possiamo saperlo, se non posti nulla
<cristian_c> slyder, devi modificare il file di grub
<sunbesun> come faccio a fare lo screenshoot del boot?
<cristian_c> sunbesun, foto
<slyder> allora: mi hai fatto togliere quel codice subito dopo nomodeset, e mi hai RISOLTO IL PROBLEMA adesso se riavvio devo ritogliere quel comando dopo nomodeset? oppure resta salvato? in caso contrario come salvare l'impostazione funzionante?
<slyder> nn mi serve sapere altro :)
<cristian_c> io avrei controllato  i driver, e se tutto a posto, avrei selezionato un driver in Driver aggiuntivio
<cristian_c> in modo di fare a meno di nomodeset
<sunbesun> cristian_c, come faccio a fare lo screenshoot del bios?
<cristian_c> e se hai aggiunto repo o altro, può crearti altri problemi
<slyder> cristian_c, la scheda che sto usando me la prestano x una settimana il tempo che arriva la GTX dunque nn mi serve rendere definitiva questa con dei drivers
<cristian_c> slyder, capito, ti ho già detto
<slyder> allora
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> slyder, devi modificare il file di grub
<slyder> okok
<cristian_c> lol
<slyder> c'è un modo x farlo? tipo... gedit / e un percorso che io sconosco?
<cristian_c> sunbesun, te l'ho detto prima, scatta una foto
<cristian_c> !grub | slyder
<ubot-it> slyder: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<slyder> nn sapresti l'indirizzo del grub per editarlo?
<cristian_c> slyder, ti ho linkato qualche guida
<cristian_c> leggile
<slyder> devo editare da live per forza? o posso farlo da qui?
<cristian_c> slyder, ovviamente dall'installazione
<slyder> cristian_c, se io ora che ho avviato il sistema che non partiva volessi editare con gedit il file del grub e riavviare godendomi felicemente il sistema funzionante.. è un fenomeno possibile?
<cristian_c> ti ho già detto, leggi più su
<slyder> hai detto che devo modificare il file di grub
<slyder> e che vuoi una foto...
<cristian_c> slyder, non ti ho chiesto una foto ora
<cristian_c> l'ho chiesta all'altro utente
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> slyder, ti ho linkato qualche guida
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> leggile
<symone> buon pomeriggio a tutti, c'è qualcuno disponibile per aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | symone
<ubot-it> symone: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<symone> ciao cristian
<symone> abbiamo provato a parlare l'altro giorno ma ho avuto dei problemi
<symone> e ti lasciato in tronco
<cristian_c> symone, che problemi hai?
<slyder> cristian_c, non esiste un metodo per rendere definitivo ciò che abbiamo risolto?
<cristian_c> slyder, come sopra
<slyder> mi sn perso
<cristian_c> -,-
<slyder> con le guide mi imbordello di più
<cristian_c> !grub | slyder
<ubot-it> slyder: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<slyder> per questo sono in canale
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<symone> allora, cercherò di spiegare il mio problema...lavoro molto con le fotografie, e sono passato da poco ad ubuntu, quindi non ho molta conoscenza a riguardo. il mio problema è che ho tante cartelle di fotografie, scattate in formato .cr2  (RAW). io vorrei visualizzarle in anteprima, per poter scegliere quelle che poi voglio aprire
<cristian_c> slyder, appunto, sei stato indirizzato nel modo giusto
<symone> per aprire le foto uso raw therapee, ma il mio problema è appunto capire come avere le anteprime, per poter fare delle scelte ben mirate
<cristian_c> symone, se ricordo bene, il problema era un altro
<cristian_c> symone, cioè, il fatto  che crashava nautilus
<cristian_c> anhe conj le .jpeg
<cristian_c> *anche con
<slyder> cristian_c, devo farlo per forza da cd live? o posso farlo dal sistema stesso?
<cristian_c> slyder, anche qui ti ho risposto
<symone> no no, nessun crash..diciamo che con alcuni jpg addirittura non ho le anteprime, mentre con altri si
<cristian_c> <slyder> devo editare da live per forza? o posso farlo da qui?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> slyder, ovviamente dall'installazione
<slyder> cristian_c, nn capisco a quale installazione ti riferisci.. x questo mi ero perso
<cristian_c> symone, dicevi questo quando te l'ho chiesto
<cristian_c> symone, parlavi di due finestre spente
<symone> no no...cristian mi sa che ti confondi...
<cristian_c> slyder,quella sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> slyder, la live non è il sistema installato
<slyder> ah ok
<sunbesun> cristian, mi manderesti il link per inviarti le iimagini?
<cristian_c> symone, ok
<symone> sembrerebbe quasi che ci sia bisogno di codec per visualizzare le foto, non visualizza in anteprima nemmeno i TIFF
<cristian_c> cryos_	cristian apro le cartelle che ho sulla scrivania, ci sono tutti i file, ma alcuni li visualizza, altri no
<cristian_c> cryos_	immagino che per i cr2 la cosa sia un pò più laboriosa, ma non mi visualizza nemmeno alcuni semplici jpg
<symone> esatto, cryos ero io...
<slyder> cristian_c, sono su /etc/default/grub <---- che è quello che cercavo
<cristian_c> !image | sunbesun
<ubot-it> sunbesun: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> slyder, perfetto
<cristian_c> slyder, trovi la riga facilmente
<cristian_c> slyder, e fai la stessa modifica fatta in quella schermata
<cristian_c> poi salvi il tutto
<slyder> c'è una riga che dice: quiet splash nomodeset
<slyder> è giusta?
<symone> mi ricordo che parlasti di nautilus, ma poi sono dovuto uscire per una emergenza a lavoro
<cristian_c> slyder, non l'hai modificata?
<slyder> no era già così
<slyder> è giusta?
<cristian_c> slyder,  e non c'è il vt_off eccetera?
<slyder> nono
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> strano
<slyder> già
<cristian_c> slyder, puoi postare il file su pastebin?
<slyder> si sono entrato come D4V|DE
<cristian_c> symone, però dicevi che le anteprime non le vedi non soltanto con i .cr2
<D4V|DE> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073308/
<symone> infatti, ho notato che non riesco a vedere sia i TIFF che alcuni JPG
<symone> mentre per me sarebbe molto comodo riuscire a vedere tutte le anteprime...
<cristian_c> slyder, prova a riavviare e vedi
<slyder> ok
<symone> premetto che ho ubuntu 13.10 e che,a parte alcuni tentativi di installazione di visualizzatori, non ho effettuato altro
<cristian_c> symone, come hai tentato di installarli?
<symone> tramite il software center
<sunbesun> http://imagebin.org/298663
<cristian_c> sunbesun, sembra il vecchio bios
<cristian_c> ci sta che l'hai disattivato
<cristian_c> l'uefi
<sunbesun> ti servono altre foto di altre opzioni del bios?
<cristian_c> sunbesun, controlla il manuale del tuo portatile
<cristian_c> riguardo uefi
<cristian_c> per vedere come riattivarlo
<sunbesun> cristian_c, dove lo posso trovare il manuale del mio portatile?
<symone> cristian cosa mi consigli di fare?
<sunbesun> guida e supporto tecnico?
<cristian_c> symone, 13.10?
<symone> si
<slyder> cristian_c, tutto ok ho riavviato e funziona
<cristian_c> sunbesun, non te l'hanno dato?
<cristian_c> slyder, ottimo
<sunbesun> no
<sunbesun> :(
<slyder> ti ringrazio per la pazienza :D
<cristian_c> np
<cristian_c> sunbesun, allora sul sito del produttore
<cristian_c> alla voce download
<cristian_c> sunbesun, acer, penso
<sunbesun> ok ci provo, grazie
<cristian_c> sunbesun, una volta reimpostato tutto a default, puoi usare il dvd di ubuntu a 64 bit
<cristian_c> provare in live, installare , ecc...
<cristian_c> symone, controlla i permessi dei file
<cristian_c> symone, di quelli che mostrano l'anteprima e di quelli che non la mostrano
<symone> come dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> symone, lo vedi facilmente dalle proprietà del file
<cristian_c> oltre che da terminale
<cristian_c> li confronti e vedi se è quello
<symone> ho confrontato ora 2 jpf
<symone> jpg*
<sunbesun> cristian_c, sei sicuro che il mio acer è 64bit?
<symone> uno che vedo tramite anteprima, ed uno no
<symone> i permessi sono identici
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> symone, anche il proprietario dei file?
<cristian_c> e gruppo
<symone> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> sunbesun, sì, ho controllato prima il processore
<sunbesun> ok grazie
<cristian_c> Intel® Core™ i5-2410M
<symone> sto provando a vedere anche se ci può essere un collegamento con la grandezza dei file
<symone> ma visualizza un jpg da 38Mb e non uno da 12
<symone> quindi forse non dipende da quello
<cristian_c> symone, ci sarebbe un trucco
<symone> dimmi tutto
<cristian_c> symone, usare il comando convert per convertire prima in png e poi nuovamente in jpg
<symone> ma dovrei farlo per tutti i file che non vedo?
<cristian_c> convert immaginesticass.jpg sticass.png
<cristian_c> fai una prova
<symone> ok, basta che scriva la stringa da terminale giusto?
<cristian_c> convert sticass.png immaginebuona.jpg
<cristian_c> symone, usa il terminale
<cristian_c> symone, prima in png e poi di nuovo in jpg
<symone> ok
<cristian_c> in pratica, gli fai un passaggio in png
<cristian_c> intermedio
<symone> devo installare i pacchetti
<symone> aspetta
<cristian_c> quali?
<symone> imagemagick
<symone> graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat
<symone> appena finito provo la conversione
<cristian_c> symone, ti faccio notate che fra poco devo andare
<cristian_c> *notare
<symone> tranquillo, grazie comunque...
<symone> ma nel caso, per le anteprime dei file raw?
<symone> devo installare qualche pacchetto?
<cristian_c> solo quello che ti ha chiesto il terminale
<cristian_c> symone, ah, per i raw è una questione un po' diversa
<cristian_c> ma sul forum trovi qualcosa
<cristian_c> per i .raw
<symone> eh perchè avrei priorità per quello
<symone> allora provo sul forum dai...non ti stresso ancora...
<cristian_c> un pacchett ricordo ci fosse
<cristian_c> ma non mi ricordo il nome
<symone> gnome thumbnailer o qualcosa del genere?
<cristian_c> boh
<symone> ricordo di averlo usato su una versione vecchia di ubuntu
<cristian_c> symone, comunque provare convert è cosa di pochi secondi
<cristian_c> per capire se è quello il problema o altro
<symone> devo mettere la foto in home o basta sulla scrivania?
<cristian_c> symone, basta che da terminale ti sposti nella directory della foto
<cristian_c> ora devo andare
<symone> ok
<cristian_c> ciao
<sunbesun> cristian_c, non trovo nulla inerente a UEFI nè sul manuale e nè su internet...
<symone> sunbesun è uscito cristian
<sunbesun> io mi arrendo
<sunbesun> sono tre giorni che ci sto sopra
<sunbesun> vado a rottamare il pc
<symone> io non riesco a visualizzare le anteprime delle foto
<sunbesun> qualcuno di voi sa, per grazia divina, come abilitare UEFI + secure boot su windows 7 home premium? non riesco ad istallare ubuntu per colpa di tutto ciò...
<sunbesun> :/
<symone> no sun io no, mi spiac
<sunbesun> :'(((
<symone> io non ci capisco na mazza di ubuntu
<symone> sono arrivato da pochissimo
<sunbesun> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/15719/problema-con-uefi-ed-ubuntu
<sunbesun> help me!!
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti
<silviettina> 123prova chi mi può dare una risposta veloce veloce?
<silviettina> I'll need to install file iso ubunt on cd. wich program I should download?
<cybernova> !english | silviettina
<ubot-it> silviettina: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<krabador> !iso silviettina
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iso silviettina'
<krabador> !iso | silviettina
<ubot-it> silviettina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<silviettina> nel boot del mio pc non c'è l'opzione usb, quindi devo copiare il programma su cd/dvd e avviarlo da lì. quindi avrei bisogno solo di sapere gentilmente quale programma devo scaricare per fare questa operazione di copiatura su cd/dvd
<silviettina> (perchè se ci metto direttamente lo zip scaricato da questo sito non parte.. giusto?!)
<cybernova> silviettina, <ubot-it> silviettina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<silviettina> Grazie Cybernova!! ma nello zip ci sono varie cartelle. se io apro la cartella iso è piena di files. quale scegliere? o devo masterizzare tutta la cartella? o tutto il contenuto (4-5 cartelle) del fil zip?
<cybernova> silviettina, nella guida c'è scritto, devi masterizzare il file .iso che tu vedi come file compresso nel modo spiegato dalla guida
<silviettina> ah, ok. è che sono così in panico che non leggo neanche bene :-) grazie ancora!
<cybernova> di nulla
<cybernova> silviettina, una volta masterizzata la iso segui la guida per l'installazione grafica
<cybernova> !installazione | silviettina
<ubot-it> silviettina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<silviettina> graziegrazie
<aiutoscleroooo> salve  rafagazzi volevo chiedere una mano
<krabador> aiutoscleroooo, chiedi
<aiutoscleroooo> siccome ho sessioni di gnome di xfce di ubuntu etc etc volevo sapere come potevo fare per cancellare tutto
<aiutoscleroooo> reinstallando unbuntu
<aiutoscleroooo> ho un dualboot
<aiutoscleroooo> mi interessava cancellare solo la parte che rigurda ubuntu, perchè è un casino mi si inpalla
<aiutoscleroooo> grazie mille
<beginner> salve
<krabador> salve
<beginner> qualcuno sa dirmi quale versione di linux sia adatta per elaborazione foto e video grazie
<cybernova> beginner, ubuntu studio è la distro che fa per te
<krabador> beginner, il software di "elaborazione foto e video" su linux, puo' essere installato su tutte le versioni linux
<krabador> ubuntu ha una derivata, ubuntu studio, con dentro diversi software di elaborazione grafica e audio, preinstallati
<krabador> ma tutti quei software si possono installare perfettamente su tutte le distribuzioni linux
<beginner> ok io ho letto un po' sul vostro forum ma sono confuso
<beginner> a tutt'ora cosa faccio cerco linux qualsiasi
<beginner> ?
<beginner> se volessi provare ad insatllare una distro linus completa un valido sistema operativo
<beginner> e poi in aggiunta un elaboratore grafico per foto e video un placebo di photoshop si puo' fare ?
<beginner> non mi parlate di derivate ,parlate a windows che tenta di capire linux per gentilezza perdonatemi
<krabador> beginner, puoi installare ubuntu, ed installare successivamente i software audi video disponibili
<krabador> dal software center ubuntu
<beginner> ok dove trovo un ubunt completo magari da 4gb
<krabador> beginner, www.ubuntu.com
<beginner> ho sistema a 64 bit
<beginner> ho tentato ma il download non so se sia stato fatto e  dove sia finito
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<beginner> ok inizio d aqui allora ?
<krabador> beginner, se il browser non ti ha chiesto in che cartella scaricare, sarà Downloads
<beginner> e' la versione completa a 64bit ?
<krabador> beginner, si, da installare, e provare in "sessione live"
<krabador> una volta scaricata la iso , devi fare una pendrive o un dvd
<beginner> mmmhh ok non e' cosa semplice ci provo
<krabador> mandarlo in avvio, all'accenzione del pc
<krabador> beginner, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> se hai windows
<beginner> la iso e' quella completa da 4gb ?
<krabador> !iso | beginner
<ubot-it> beginner: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<beginner> si ho xp
<krabador> beginner, se la macchina è troppo vecchia, conviene per forza ripiegare su una derivata
<krabador> ci sono xubuntu e lubuntu, per pc vecchi, o poco dotati
<krabador> beginner, che processore, ram e scheda video hai?
<beginner> ok asus m2n e sli cpu amd 3ghz 3 banchi da 1 gb king 800mgh hd 250 scheda audi creative audigy
<beginner> scheda video serie radeon x 550 mi pare da 512
<krabador> beginner, "cpu amd" è un po' generico
<beginner> ok e' a 64 bit am2
<krabador> am2 è il sochet
<krabador> soket
<krabador> socket
<beginner> si'
<krabador> eh, il modello?
<beginner> ok dovrebbe essere 5000
<beginner> mi pare
<beginner> x 5000
<beginner> ti risuta
<krabador> beginner, non capisco perchè non vai a controllare
<beginner> risulta
<krabador> visto che non sai che hrdware hai
<beginner> perche' non sto davanti al pc sono lontano su altra postazione mi spiace ma volevo tentaere di capire questo nuovo mondo tutto qua
<beginner> solo la cpu mi sfugge il resto e' ok
<krabador> si, ma non ti si possono dare risposte precise senza informazioni precise
<beginner> ok capisco magari in linea piu' gnerale non credo la cpu spusti tanto ?
<krabador> in ogni caso, prova la versione principale di ubuntu
<beginner> i dati su ram scheda video e mobo sono esatti
<krabador> con l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> all'avvio del supporto di installazione
<beginner> ok e' capire la differenza tra ubuntu e linux
<krabador> ovvero il dvd o la pendrive
<krabador> !ubuntu | beginner
<ubot-it> beginner: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> beginner, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<beginner> ok ho cliccato sul sito ma non trovo il download mi parla solo di infrarecoder
<krabador> beginner, quello è il link per il programma per masterizzare la iso
<jester-> beginner: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<beginner> si si ti ringrazio ho letto su wikipedia sono molte cose
<krabador> quello per il download era prima
<beginner> ok download desk ?
<krabador> beginner, cosa stai provando a scaricare adesso?
<beginner> nulla ho tentato prima di connettermi un a versione 64 bit ma nulla non so se si sia scaricata o meno
<beginner> poi mi sono collegato e aspetto da voi istruzioni per la versione piu' completa di ubuntu a questo punto come da voi suggerito
<beginner> considerate che a me interessa un sistema operativo completo che possa ostituire xp o w7 ma con la possibilita' di lavorare e laborare foto e video
<beginner> come facevo con photoshop e pinnacle o adobe premiere se sia possibile ovvio
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<krabador> beginner, il software win si usa in win
<beginner> si si ok era per darti una idea di cio' che vorrei
<krabador> per quello la risposta a "quale versione è migliore" non si puo' dare a secco
<beginner> capisco hai ragione mettiamola in questi termini suggeriscimi se puoi una versione completa piattaforma linux pio da li avanziamo piccoli passi
<beginner> ok ci sono 2 vesrioni 64 bit quale scelgo ?
<beginner> 12.4 lts oppure ubuntu 13.10 ????
<alfonso> buonasera
<alfonso> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | alfonso
<ubot-it> alfonso: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alfonso> mmm
<alfonso> allora iniziamo con,....
<alfonso> qualcuno puo aiutarmi???
<jester-> !qualcuno | alfonso
<ubot-it> alfonso: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alfonso> vorrei installare sul mio tablet
<jester-> !tablet | alfonso
<ubot-it> alfonso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<alfonso> il sistema operativo
<alfonso> l'unica pecca pero che non è un tablet
<alfonso> di ultima generazione ma un "DEVO"
<jester-> !tablet | alfonso
<ubot-it> alfonso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<alfonso> fa lo stesso??
<alfonso> è l'unica guida non c'è italiano essendo che non lo capisco bene l'inglese
<alfonso> ho l'etto che è possibile installarlo anche su i telefonini
<alfonso> sul gs2  è possibile?
<jester-> alfonso: di ufficiale ci sono le due guide che ti ha lincato ubot-it
<alfonso> jester: l'ho visto pero,... essendo neofita non credo che riusciro ad installarlo..
<alfonso> poi ho visto che li parlava di nexus ed io non  c'è lìho
<jester-> alfonso: for non ufficiale passa in #ubuntu-it-chat
<alfonso> cioè devo cambiare stanza?
<pitzalone> buonasera. al login di ubuntu non mi da possibilità di cambiare ambiente grafico, nonostante cambi l'opzione, continua a riposizionarsi su gnome. Sapete darmi qualche consiglio? considerate cge se uso un nuovo utente appena creato non mi dà quetso problema.
<pitzalone> pensavoad un reset dell'utente, ma no saprei come fare?
<pitzalone> sapete darmi un'indicazione allora?
<pitzalone> jester-: ci sei?
<biofa> secondo voi questa schermata di "top" è normale? spesso mozzilla si blocca.. sarà x i troppi processi attivi?
<biofa> grazie
<biofa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7075372/
<fabio_cc> biofa, a me sembra normale
<biofa> ma tutti quei processi rcoub e rcous?
<biofa> un po di tempo fa nn li avevo..
<fabio_cc> biofa, ma sono inattivi, almeno nel momento in cui hai copiato da top
<naxil81> ciao
<naxil81> ragazzi
<naxil81> ho installato java plugins
<biofa> a perchè dici che il consumo di cpu e ram ' zero?
<naxil81> init: lightdm main process (1455) terminated with status 1
<naxil81> mi da questo errore
<jester-> naxil81: java plugin?
<naxil81> si strano vero_
<fabio_cc> biofa, si
<naxil81> ho resettato perche- non mi faceva partire chrome... bo
<naxil81> al reset e- successo sto patatrack
<biofa> ok grazie
<fabio_cc> biofa, prego
<jester-> naxil81: pacchetto?
<jester-> a parte il fatto che java centra na sega con lighdm
<naxil81_> oi
<naxil81_> mi leggete_
<naxil81_> non capisco cosa e- successo_
<naxil81_> praticamente parte tutto.. poi rimangono i due schermi neri . e posso scrivere ma senza login
<naxil81_> init: lightdm main process (1455) terminated with status 1
<naxil81_> questo e- l-errore
<fabio_cc> [20:50] <jester-> naxil81: pacchetto?
<fabio_cc> [20:50] <jester-> a parte il fatto che java centra na sega con lighdm
<naxil81_> si chiamava icedtea-7 plugins mi sembra
<jester-> non risulta nessun pacchetto java plugin
<naxil81_> icedtea-7-plugins
<naxil81_> na cosa del genere
<naxil81_> ma dal terminale ho fatto remove
<jester-> toglilo è roba java open
<naxil81_> o purge non ricordo
<naxil81_> ll
<jester-> togli tutto icedtea
<naxil81_> ecco ora da live come lo tolgo_
<naxil81_> poi mi dici come mettere sta tastiera it sto a diventa matto
<jester-> madu dopo due anni ti dobbiamo imboccare ancora?
<naxil81_> mi dici i comandi da live per togliere quei pacchetti
<naxil81_> si ora sono fuori.. non ricordo piu dai
<jester-> naxil81_: sei da live?
<naxil81_> si
<naxil81_> non ho mai usato la live scusa
<jester-> devi andare in charoot
<fabio_cc> naxil81_, impostazioni di sistema -> disposizione tastiera
<naxil81_> hai ragione..
<fabio_cc> naxil81_, per mettere in it
<jester-> loadkey it
<jester-> naxil81_: quando si incrocchia lightdm vai in shell e dai startx
<naxil81_> si si
<jester-> ma secondo me hai pacioccato i driver video
<naxil81_> ma rimane tutto schermo nero
<naxil81_> ma nooo
<naxil81_> lo faccio
<naxil81_> cmq ogni tanto mi fa casina col dual screen
<jester-> che errore da startx
<naxil81_> ma cancellavo un file in .config
<naxil81_> schermi dual neri
<naxil81_> non so che errore da startx
<jester-> naxil81_: cancella .config e .compiz .compiz-1
<naxil81_> cmq dovrei avere qualche log credo
<naxil81_> cmq loadkeys it nn mi da le tastiere
<naxil81_> sicuri non faccio macello_
<jester-> naxil81_: lo hai gia fatto u maciello
<naxil81_> ma guarda che io navigavo da ora
<naxil81_> da ore
<naxil81_> ho solo scaricato java
<naxil81_> e usavo arandr per il dual screen
<naxil81_> secondo me e- quello il probl
<naxil81_> ma quando do randr da tty1 mi dice che non trova lo screen
<naxil81_> devo solo impostare una sola uscita
<jester-> naxil81_: falla corta, parti in recovery, al menu abiliti la rete, vai in root e togli ciofeca icedtea ma non è qullo
<jester-> naxil81_: sei passato dalla live direttamnte nel sistema?
<naxil81_> in che senzo_
<naxil81_> che palle
<naxil81_> ma io usavo keyctl
<naxil81_> lxkeymaps va in errore
<naxil81_> io ho messo la usb
<naxil81_> e ho dato BOOT on usb
<naxil81_> jester-:
<naxil81_> cmq ho rinominato .config
<naxil81_> sta li la ress dei video_
<fabio_cc> !enter | naxil81_
<ubot-it> naxil81_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<naxil81_> oddio sta tastiera
<naxil81_> si scusate
<fabio_cc> naxil81_, è difficile seguirti così
<naxil81_> cosa fabio}{
<fabio_cc> naxil81_, possibilmente, scrivi tutto su una riga
<naxil81_> scusate ragazzi, cmq cosa devo fare_ ho rinominato .config, ora provo se mi rimane schermo nero faccio startx e vi presente l-errore ok
<fabio_cc> naxil81_, ok, prova come ti ha detto jester-
<jester-> non c'è come non leggere
<naxil81_> chi non c-e?
<naxil81> ciao
<naxil81> jester-: praricamente quando faccio startx dice NO PROTOCOL
<naxil81> per favore mi dici x11 come e dove setta il monitor o i monitor?
<naxil81> io non so piu che fare... ma mi leggete
<Davideddu> Ubuntu ce l'ho già nel tablet, devo solo "spegnere" mir e attivare "xmir", solo che per qualche motivo mi dice che non trova i driver: il che significa che sta cercando quelli di Xorg, mentre dovrebbe usare quelli di Mir...
<drox> salve ragazzi non ce cybernova?
<jester-> al momento no
<drox> sono ancora qui per chiedere aiuto per il mio raid, adesso ho installato Ubuntu12.04 da zero su HD SSD pensavo che mi rilevasse gli HD in Raid ma ancora nulla.
<cristian_c> Davideddu, nexus 2013?
<jester-> !raid
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<Davideddu> cristian_c: Sì
<Davideddu> Nexus 7 2013 Wi-Fi
<drox> essendo che ho creato i RAID come fake-raid devo per forza installare mdamd?
<jester-> drox: mai avuto occasione di fare un raid, se non ti è di aiuto la guida non so
<cristian_c> Davideddu, ho trovato qualcosa forse, ma dovremmo spostarci nell'altro canale
<Davideddu> cristian_c: Quale? Mandami un mess privato
<Davideddu> Non me lo ricordo :P
<achab> http://imagebin.org/298864 ragazzi non riesco a connettere l'hd esterno, quello che compare è la seguente finestra. Cosa significa cio'?
<cristian_c> !chat | Davideddu
<ubot-it> Davideddu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> achab: non è che è partizone di winz8 per caso?
<jester-> se non il filesystem pare conciato male
<drox> la guida è fatta bene, ma non spiega come mountare un raid esistente e non danneggiato!
<jester-> achab: ???
<jester-> drox: guarda sul wiki ammaregano
<jester-> o forum
<naxil> ho dovuto reinstallare tutto
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<franco> Salve dovrei installare questo programma in ubuntu 12.4 , come debbo fare? http://imagebin.org/298876
<jester-> franco: non è che si capisce che roba è
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> franco: non c'è allegato file readme o file install?
<franco> jester, lo ho preso di qui, dovrebbe essere una installazione dello scanner HP g4050   http://imagebin.org/298879
<jester-> franco: vedo un purchae
<jester-> se non cacci la card mi sa che non va
<franco> jester  non capisco potresti spiegarmi??
<franco> jester, ho visto, non è chiarissimo comunque grazie
<jester-> franco: pare che hp non passi i driver linux per Scanner fotografico HP Scanjet G4050
<jester-> solo winz e osx
<jester-> franco: ti riconsiglio di installare windows in virtual machine
<franco> jester proverò, non avendolo mai fatto avrei preferito evitare, ma se non è possibile.....
<VlanX> buonasera, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a capire come posso disabilitare il journaling su ext4 per installazioni su SSD?
<drox> jester-, se vedi cybernova digli che ci sono riuscito, mi si era disattivato dal Bios la spunta del RAID!!! -.- ^_^ notte ragazzi
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-12
<naxil> !chat
<akis24> giorno
<silviettina> Buongiorno a tutti. Ieri finalmente stavo quasi per riuscire ad installare ubuntu sul mio vecchissimo pc portatile, ma ancora una volta ho avuto un ostacolo "this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cpu". quindi ora sto provvedento a scaricare ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS versione della comunità ma a 32  bit. questa volta andrà o ne devo sapere ancora una????!!
<jester-> silviettina: semplicemente hai cercato di installare la 64 bit su un pc con cpu a 32
<silviettina> sì perchè non sapevo di dover badare a questo. ma ora sono in carreggiata quindi, vero?!
<jester-> silviettina: devi rifare con la 33bit lubuntu visto che il è vecchio assai
<jester-> 32 bit*
<silviettina> ora lo sto scaricando a 32 bit. è sufficiente questo o devo conoscere altri requisiti?
<jester-> no fai normale installazione come quella che è abortita
<silviettina> perfetto, grazie mille!!!
<jester-> silviettina: se sorge qualche problema siamo qui
<silviettina> ok, grazie.
<_gianliuc_> Ciaoraga un saluto a tutti..!!!    dubbio del mercoledì ma una versione beta si aggiorna automaticamente alla versione finale di rilascio o dobbiamo reinstallare?   ringrazio in anticipo.
<jester-> _gianliuc_: si aggiorna
<jester-> anche se è possibile che rimanga qualche difetto
<franco> Salve, nonostante nelle proprietà dello script zd.php abbia detto di consentirne l'esecuzione come programma, quando la pg. web ne chiede l'esecuzione si apre la maschera di richiesta con quale applicazione aprirlo e non riesco a farlo eseguire http://imagebin.org/298946
<_gianliuc_> ok grazie jester
<tonio__> eih
<tonio__> i have a problem
<tonio__> can someone help me please
<jester-> !english | tonio__
<ubot-it> tonio__: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<tonio__> ok
<tonio__> allora parlo italiano
<tonio__> pensavo fosse inglese qui
<tonio__> mi serve 1 mano
<jester-> dica
<tonio__> praticamente, da più di 3 mesi riuscivo ad accedere tranquillamente ad 1 sito vietato in italia semplicemente cambiato gli indirizzi dns della mia connessione, per 3 mesi tutto ok fino a ieri, stamane mia madre mi riavvia il modem e ora sono nei guai...:( cosa sarà successo non riesco più ad accedere
<jester-> !chat | tonio__
<ubot-it> tonio__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabrizio_> buongiorno a tutti
<fabrizio_> Avrei bisogno di qualche dritta per configurare la ethernet di ubuntu server
<jester-> fabrizio_: configurare in che senso
<fabrizio_> jester, ho IL PC collegato in una rete aziendale e non riesco ad aggiornare o installare  nessun pacchetto di ubuntu perchè non si collega ad internet
<jester-> fabrizio_: cosa c'è nel file /etc/network/interfaces
<fabrizio_> la connessione ad internet, avviene tramite un PC con Wind xp che fa da proxy
<jester-> fabrizio_: parliamo di serve senza la grafica vero?
<fabrizio_> esatto
<jester-> la conf sta in quel file
<fabrizio_> ok. allora, mi sembra corretta. Solo che nei PC con wind funziona :) Ho in gateway con l'indirizzo del PC che fa da proxy
<fabrizio_> Ti scrivo la conf.
<fabrizio_> Auto eth0
<jester-> !paste | fabrizio_
<ubot-it> fabrizio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabrizio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7078994/
<jester-> fabrizio_: che ip ha il server internet
<fabrizio_> 192.168.20.36
<jester-> fabrizio_: na avevi detto che è un proxy?
<fabrizio_> è un pc collegato ad internet da una scheda e alla rete dall'altra con installato wingate
<jester-> sei sicuro che non ci sia altro ip in rete address 192.168.20.250
<jester-> fabrizio_: poi non so se il server che manda è un proxy
<glpiana> ola
<fabrizio_> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao fabrizio_
<mauro> ciao a tutti...ultima possibilità che concedo a ubuntu perchè non ne posso più quindi per favore se potete aiutatemi
<mauro> ho tre grossi problemi, uno audio, uno video e uno di connessione
<mauro> le schede audio e video non vengono riconosciute e la connessione non viene effettuata
<mauro> cosa posso fare???
<mauro> nessuno ha idea???
<mauro> è il supporto più inutile che abbia visto, del resto in linea con un sistema operativo che crea più problemi che altro, ma grazie ugualmente
<fabrizio_> non ha tutti i torti. Tanti nomi, ma nessuno risponde
<salentos> problemi con ubuntu 14.04 chi mi da una mano
<glpiana> !aiuto | salentos
<ubot-it> salentos: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<samu_> ciao
<Guest77528> ciao a tutti, non riesco ad installare ubuntu gnome, al termine dell'installazione viene fuori no bootable device
<glpiana> Guest77528, pc recente? con uefi?
<glpiana> !uefi | Guest77528
<ubot-it> Guest77528: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Guest77528> pc recente con legacy
<Guest77528> mi fa riavviare poi viene fuori quello
<glpiana> Guest77528, se il tuo pc ha uefi leggi la guida che ti ho indicato
<Guest77528> visiono grazie
<Guest77528> però ho disabilitato il secure boot, l'installazione va a buon fine, non credo mi riguardi quella guida
<salentos> no mi fa fare aggiornamenti delle app la versione 14.04
<jester-> !bear | salentos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bear'
<jester-> !beata | salentos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'beata'
<jester-> !beta | salentos
<ubot-it> salentos: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<akis24> ciao
<JIMMMr> salve ragazzi ho l'iso di windows 8 e dovrei installarlo su ubuntu
<JIMMMr> chi mi può dare una mano?
<krabador> ##windows
<krabador> loro lo sanno
<matteo_> Ciao a tutti, installando l'ultima versione di ubuntu ho riscontrato problemi di boot, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<akis24> matteo_: esponi i problemi magari qualcuno puo' aiutarti
<matteo_> ok adesso spiego per bene
<matteo_> Dopo aver installato ubuntu, ho provato a riavviare per poter accedere di nuovo a windows 7, ma mi da il seguente errore: A disk read error occurred, press Ctrl + Alt + Del to restart. Ho già spulciato parecchi forum su internet e ho provato tutte le possibili soluzioni tramite terminale di ubuntu, come l'update del grub, ma niente.
<akis24> matteo_:  tolto il disco dal lettore ?
<matteo_> si l'ho fatto con una live usb
<matteo_> ma la storia non è ancora finita XD avevo raggiunto il massimo di caratteri
<akis24> matteo_:  che significa ? non capisco
<matteo_> che in un solo messaggio in questa chat c'è un numero di caratteri limitati
<matteo_> comunque dicevo, siccome pensavo di aver sbagliato qualcosa durante l'installazione di ubuntu, ho formattato e cancellato le partizioni che avevo usato per ubuntu e ho provato a reinstallare
<matteo_> questa volta però ho masterizzato Super Grub Disk che mi permette di ricercare tutti i sistemi operativi all'avvio
<akis24> matteo_:  basta scrivere senza superare le quattro righe lol
<akis24> matteo_: si ma in fase di installazione devi indicare dove installare grub il bootloader
<akis24> matteo_:  anche se boot-repair dovrebbe sistemarlo
<matteo_> ho installato di nuovo ubuntu e ho sempre lo stesso problema. Con Super Grub Disk posso accedere a entrambi i SO, però vorrei trovare una soluzione definitiva
<akis24> matteo_: sei da live adesso  ?
<matteo_> no sto su windows
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<akis24> matteo_:  leggi la procedura di ripristino di grub
<akis24> matteo_: hai un solo hard-disk sul pc ?
<matteo_> ci ho già provato te l'ho detto ho provato di tutto, non va, mi da errore quando digito il comando grub-install /dev/sda
<matteo_> si
<matteo_> ora non ricordo l'errore però, dovrei rifarlo
<akis24> matteo_:  la procedura è tutta da seguire usando la live di ubuntu con cui hai installato se la leggi
<akis24> matteo_:  se neanche ci guardi non capirai come fare ..
<matteo_> si si l'ho fatta da live, ti dico che già l'ho letta scrupolosamente quella guida ma mi da errore in quel comando
<akis24> matteo_: hai un solo hard-disk sul pc ?
<matteo_> si solo uno
<akis24> matteo_: funziona di certo la procedura  comunque  hai usato per installare che opzione ?
<matteo_> installa accanto, poi ho provato sia il partizionamento automatico che quello manuale (indicando il file system e l'aera di swap)
<akis24> matteo_:   hai un sistema con uefi ?
<akis24> !uefi | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<matteo_> non credo, penso di avere un normale bios
<akis24> matteo_: hai provato se da disco live funziona tutto senza installare ?
<matteo_> intendi il boot di windows o ubuntu?
<utf-8> che sappiate esiste una versione di wings3d per linux
<akis24> matteo_:  intendo se prima di installare hai provato usando il disco e avviandolo se funzionava tutto
<utf-8> ?
<matteo_> ah si ubuntu funzionava alla perfezione live e togliendo il live cd mi ripartiva correttamente windows
<cybernova> !chat | utf-8
<ubot-it> utf-8: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> utf-8:  credo qualcosa ci sia  cerca su gogol
<utf-8> ubot-it, ok grz ero di passaggio...
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<utf-8> akis24,  ok grz, proverò "le anime morte"
<akis24> matteo_: ci servono info sul pc in questione quindi o lo accendi o provi il ripristino di grunb
<akis24> grub*
<matteo_> sto scrivendo dal pc in questione
<DoctorD90> salve! ho ubuntu saucy, volevo saxe come aggiornare bash. è alla vers. 4.3 ed io ho la 4.2.x ...come aggiorno?
<saltabecca> ciao
<akis24> matteo_: quindi sai su che partizione è ubuntu ?
<matteo_> si certo
<akis24> matteo_:  e sarebbe ?
<matteo_> dev/sda8 e dev/sda9 l'area di swap
<matteo_> e ho windows su dev/sda2
<akis24> matteo_: se avvii il disco live di ubuntu  magari proviamo a vedere di sistemare
<matteo_> forse conviene che ripeto la procedura e posto qui l'errore che mi da durante il ripristino del grub
<cybernova> DoctorD90, se con sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade non lo aggiorna devi installarlo dai sorgenti
<akis24> matteo_:  comunque devi usare la live se vogliamo provarci quindi vedi tu
<matteo_> ok adesso riavvio in live e provo
<DoctorD90> grz supernova
<DoctorD90> cybernova: *
<matteo_> eccomi da live
<akis24> matteo_:  apri il terminale di ubuntu
<matteo_> ci sono sto ripetendo la procedura
<matteo_> adesso ti dico in che comando mi da errore
<akis24> matteo_:  sudo fdisk -l   prima e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matteo_> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x8e12c728     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      409599      203776    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2     
<matteo_> aspetta non li ha incollati tutti
<akis24> matteo_:  devi usare pastebin
<akis24> ti ho dato il link per farlo
<matteo_> l-ho fatto ma devo cliccare su download as text_
<akis24> segui quello che è scritto sul link  e leggilo dai   incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> mica difficile eh matteo_
<matteo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7080331/
<akis24> matteo_: hai un sistema uefi non vorrei sbagliare  quando installi devi seguire un altra procedura
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<akis24> matteo_: se la leggi capisci anche come riparare grub
<matteo_> ok quindi e' normale che non mi funzioni la procedura di ripristino del grub_
<akis24> matteo_:  esatto ma se segui il seocondo link .. uefi trovi anche come sistemare grub
<akis24> secondo*
<akis24> bene rapido
<matteo_> akis24 scusami problemi di connessione forse hai scritto qualcosa che non ho letto
<akis24> matteo_:  esatto ma se segui il seocondo link .. uefi    trovi anche come sistemare grub
<akis24> secondo*
<utf-8> Ragionando ragionando un interrogativo su ubuntu mi è soggiunto: Questa mia versione, la 13.10, mi da un problemino sull'opzione di sospensione del sistema. Mi spiego meglio: quando arresto il sistema ok, il pc si spegne e tutto fila liscio...alla riaccesione decido quale sistema riavviare e pace. Ma quando sospendo il sistema, una volta che è entrato in sospensione, al momento della riattivazione non mi si riavvia. E così sono costretto
<utf-8> a spegnere e riaccendere il laptop.
<matteo_> si sto leggendo... quindi mi consigli di rimuovere ubuntu e reinstallarlo seguendo la procedura di questo link
<akis24> matteo_:  o la procedura o la reinstallazione seguendo il modo di installare con uefi
<matteo_> sto guardando bene le immagini... ma la schermata iniziale del live CD non e' la stessa che ho io
<matteo_> sei sicuro che il mio pc abbia uefi
<matteo_> comunque questo e' l'errore che mi da quando eseguo il comando grub-install /dev/sda http://paste.ubuntu.com/7080403/
<utf-8> Bimbi ma non c'é nessuno che sappia rispondere al mio problemino?
<akis24> matteo_:  leggi qui vedi se ti è di aiuto
<akis24> matteo_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2068553&s=73d1e844be6e9bc89d5c634a05830721
<jighen> raga come con ubuntu su internet a volte non mi vede determinati video e mi chiede di installare microsoft silverlight
<utf-8> ubot-it,
<jighen> come si fa per riuscire a vederli?
<utf-8> jighen, paradossale
<jighen> che intendi utf-8?
<utf-8> che silverlight è "griffato" microsoft. Gli unici impedimenti ceh fino ad ora ho incontrato con la visualizzazione di video ha riguardato flash player...
<utf-8> ubot-it,  Have u seen my question?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<utf-8> ubot-it, you're incredible
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<utf-8> ubot-it, have u got idea to solve my problem?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<utf-8> ubot-it, please...
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'please...'
<jighen> si ma ad esempio se vado sul sito di mediaset e cerco di vedere diretta o video vecchi mi chiede di averlo e come si fa?
<utf-8> jighen, ma che ci vai a fare, vai sul sito della rai piuttosto XD
<utf-8> jighen, a parte tutto, aspetta che faccio un tentativo pure io
<jighen> ahahah va bene aspetto te xD
<utf-8> jighen, ma anchce un banale tg5 per esempio?
<jighen> nn so darti risp asp che provo xd
<utf-8> jiRisolto, leggi qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=544843
<utf-8> jighen, Risolto, leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=544843
<jighen> solo la diretta web
<jighen> grazie
<jighen> :D
<utf-8> XD
<utf-8> che bega, passa alla rai che è meglio XD
<Samul> ciao a tutti :)
<Samul> sono su ubuntu 13.10 32 bit, e come browser utilizzo firefox. ho un database di password keepassx e vorrei poter utilizzare le password salvate lì su firefox, magari con qualche plugin addetto a ciò. ne conoscete qualcuno?
<Samul> ho provato keefox ma è obsoleto e richiede keepass (non keepassx)
<pasquale> ciao a tutti
<pasquale> REGISTER <minupafe93> <pasquale.alex10@gmail.com>
<pasquale> ,mdksòm
<akis24> sera
<Son|c`> buonasera qualcuno sa come ripristinare grub2?
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Son|c`> ok provo grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Son|c`> mmm mi dice mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<krabador> Son|c`, deve essere eseguito da sessione live
<Son|c`> sono dal live
<krabador> Son|c`, manda un pastebin di come stai eseguendo la procedura
<krabador> !pastebin | Son|c`
<ubot-it> Son|c`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Son|c`> eh non posso
<Son|c`> qua sono dal mac
<Son|c`> linux l'ho sul portatile
<Son|c`> quando faccio sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Son|c`> mi da quell'errore
<krabador> Son|c`, rientra in live qui, da quel pc, e posta l'errore, in base alla procedura
<Son|c`> non mi fa installare xchat
<cybernova> Son|c`, puoi entrare su irc direttamente dal browser
<Son|c`> ah e come?
<cybernova> Son|c`, http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> Son|c`, http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-it
<krabador> Son|c`, ma se sei in live,e connesso, te lo fa tranquillamente installare xchat
<calimero_82> buonasera a tutti
<calimero_82> ho il seguente problema: ho lubuntu 13.10 e non mi partono i video su youtube, disinstallandolo e mettendo ubuntu 13.10, il flasplayer player funziona, rimettendo lubu 13.10 ho ancora lo stesso problema, da cosa deriva? visto che funziona con ubu 13.10 e non con lubu 13.10? attuallmente ho lubuntu 13.10. grazie
<Sonico> eccomi
<Sonico> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> ah dimenticavo che prima che parti qualunque distro parte la scritta hda intel spurios respomse
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo lspci, sudo lshw -C video, tutto in pastebin
<krabador> calimero_82, dpkg -l | grep flash
<Sonico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081255/
<krabador> Sonico, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<krabador> non /dev/
<krabador> Sonico, copia ed incolla i comandi dalla guida
<Sonico> stessa cosa
<Sonico> sto copiando
<Sonico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081274/
<krabador> Sonico, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<krabador> Sonico, e pastebin di sudo fdisk -l
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081271/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081286/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081279/  krabador
<Sonico> ihttp://paste.ubuntu.com/7081292/
<krabador> Sonico, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<krabador> Sonico, ls -la    , e pastebin
<krabador> calimero_82, manda software-properties-gtk , e dimmi quale voce della lista è selezionata
<krabador> calimero_82, nella scheda driver aggiuntivi
<Sonico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081316/ krabador
<calimero_82> ok krabador
<krabador> Sonico, cd /mnt
<krabador> Sonico, ls -la , e pastebin
<Sonico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081325/
<Sonico> krabador,
<calimero_82> nvdia bynary xorg driver da nvidia 319 krabador
<krabador> Sonico, non possono andare i comandi della guida perchè non hai le cartelle in /dev/sda1
<krabador> Sonico, hai seguito la procedura per uefi, per l'installazione?
<krabador> !uefi | Sonico
<ubot-it> Sonico: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Sonico> ma io ho installato linux
<Sonico> poi ho fatto upgrade a windows 8.1 e mi ha cancellato mbr
<Sonico> quindi come risolvo
<krabador> Sonico, manda gparted, fa uno screenshot e manda il link qui
<krabador> !imagebin | Sonico
<ubot-it> Sonico: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> calimero_82, hai installato e provato chromium?
<calimero_82> no
<calimero_82> però perchè non va su lubuntu e su ubuntu si youtube? non capisco cosa differisce
<krabador> calimero_82, allora, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<krabador> calimero_82, sono tanti i misteri dell'universo
<calimero_82> sto eseguendo krabador , sto pure in chat di lubuntu e m'ìha detto uno di installare restricted extras ma non lo trovo su lubuntu software center
<calimero_82> scusa restricted formats
<krabador> calimero_82, restricred extras, da terminale
<Sonico> krabador, https://imageshack.com/i/jmotjdp
<krabador> Sonico, o reinstalli seguendo la guida uefi, oppure provi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<calimero_82> krabador:  da errori pure su chromium
<Sonico> ok provo
<krabador> Sonico, se non va, reinstalla seguendo la guida uefi
<Sonico> ma la guida uefi come faccio
<krabador> !uefi | Sonico
<ubot-it> Sonico: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> questa
<calimero_82> krabador:  che devo fa??
<Sonico> quasi quasi mi reinstallo tutto
<calimero_82> forse non è installata bene la scheda grafica?
<krabador> calimero_82, manda firefox dal terminale, vai su youtube, quando da errore, vedi cosa c'è scritto dal terminale
<krabador> e incollalo in pastebin
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081480/
<krabador> calimero_82, adesso con chromium
<calimero_82> ok
<utf-8> Buonaseeeeera
<calimero_82> e che devo scrivere sul terminale? chromium non va
<utf-8> Ragionando ragionando un interrogativo su ubuntu mi è soggiunto: Questa mia versione, la 13.10, mi da un problemino sull'opzione di sospensione del sistema. Mi spiego meglio: quando arresto il sistema ok, il pc si spegne e tutto fila liscio...alla riaccesione decido quale sistema riavviare e pace. Ma quando sospendo il sistema, una volta che è entrato in sospensione, al momento della
<utf-8> riattivazione non mi si riavvia. E così sono costretto
<utf-8> a spegnere e riaccendere il laptop.
<krabador> calimero_82, chromium-browser
<utf-8> calimero_82, si, devi digitare "chromium-browser" e non chromium
<utf-8> krabador, hai una risposta per quanto sopra?
<calimero_82> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081527/
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081527/ krabador
<utf-8> nessuno???
<utf-8> ubot-it, ?
<krabador> calimero_82, allora, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras lubuntu-restricted-addons
<calimero_82> ma sei riuscito a capire a cosa è dovuto quest' errore krabador ?
<krabador> calimero_82, hai mandato il comando?
<calimero_82> si
<calimero_82> ha finito
<utf-8_> Provo a riproporre l'interrogativo: Questa mia versione, la 13.10, mi da un problemino sull'opzione di sospensione del sistema. Mi spiego meglio: quando arresto il sistema ok, il pc si spegne e tutto fila liscio...alla riaccesione decido quale sistema riavviare e pace. Ma quando sospendo il sistema, una volta che è entrato in sospensione, al momento della riattivazione non mi si riavvia. E così sono costretto a spegnere e riaccendere il laptop
<krabador> calimero_82, pastebin di quello, e pastebin di dpkg -l | nvidia
<calimero_82> nvdia coando non trovato krabador
<krabador> calimero_82, dpkg -l | nvidia
<calimero_82> poi devo fa il pastebin di quello che s'è installato con restricted ex?
<krabador> calimero_82, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<krabador> calimero_82, si, per favore
<jester-> utf-8_: con che ambiente grafico
<calimero_82> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081603/
<jester-> utf-8_: cucuuu
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081609/ krabador
<calimero_82> ma forse 319 non va bene per la mia scheda nvidia?
<calimero_82> si chiama gs 210
<krabador> calimero_82, adesso riavvia, rientra e fa ripartire firefox
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> sempre da terminale?
<calimero_82> ok
<calimer> krabador:  eccomi
<utf-8_> jester-, scusami mi ero distratto con un'altra app.....Unity
<calimer> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> utf-8_: utilizzo kde e con 8 di ram e 4 di swap se mando un sospensione quando premo una volta il tasto power del pc si ridesta senza problemi
<calimer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081635/ krabador  niente da fa
<utf-8_> jester-, da segni di vita, ricarica tutto ma a video non compare più niente: schermo nero
<jester-> utf-8_: quanto di ram e swap
<utf-8_> jester-,  4 di ram
<jester-> swap?
<utf-8_> jester-, pensi che dipenda da quello?
<jester-> dovrebbe
<utf-8_> jester-, ho fatto un bel dual boot
<jester-> quindi?
<utf-8_> e entrambi i sistemi vanno che è una belleza
<utf-8_> bellezza*
<utf-8_> non credo che la sospensione dipenda da questo, altrimenti anche windows dovrebbe piantarsi
<utf-8_> deve esserci qualche incongruenza
<jester-> utf-8_: winz usa i suoi criteri, la regola per la sospensione è di avere swap grande quanto la ram installata
<jester-> poi unity è un po ignorante
<krabador> utf-8_, in scandinavia internet è gratis, in italia no
<jester-> utf-8_: winz se la fa da solo la swap in un file nelle stessa partizione
<utf-8_> krabador, oltretutto la scandinavia è grande
<utf-8_> jester-, come posso fare lo stesso con ubuntu?
<jester-> saranno piu le renne che gli umani e alle renne se seghi internet si incazzano
<utf-8_> jester-, ia, per usare un neologismo, swappare la ram?
<jester-> utf-8_: le distro linux vogliono la ram su partizione
<utf-8_> jester-, equamente distribuita
<calimer0_82> non va krabador  sto rimettendo driver x di xorg krabador
<krabador> calimer0_82, http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/dirette/PublishingBlock-ea74b386-9a37-4293-a06b-c003359c6ede.html?channel=Rai%204
<krabador> calimer0_82, aspetta
<krabador> calimer0_82, aspetta a cambiare il driver
<utf-8_> jester-,  informato......mea culpa! Come posso ovviare visto che al momento dell'installazione non ho creato una partizione di swap?
<calimer0_82> ah
<utf-8_> krabador,  molto sottile :)
<calimer0_82> cos'è sto link ke hai mandato della rai?
<jester-> utf-8_: bisogna vedere se è possibile ridurre la partione linux
<utf-8_> no
<jester-> utf-8_: ma non mi farei sto problema
<utf-8_> calimer0_82,  un tizio che non riusciva a visualizzare i video su mediaset e aveva bisogno di un surrogato di silverlight
<jester-> setta risparmio energia per spegnere lo schermo dopo tot minuti a stop
<krabador> calimer0_82, http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/dirette/PublishingBlock-eedb4649-b6c4-4892-a5a9-e2ca63b54bd8.html?channel=Rai%203
<calimer0_82> non lo vedo
<krabador> calimer0_82, la rai adesso è flash, vedi se funziona
<calimer0_82> ho lubu
<krabador> prova col secondo
<calimer0_82> si ma ho rimesso xorg, rimetto quello dio nvidia?
<utf-8_> non c'è l'opzione stop
<calimer0_82> perchè forse il 319 non va bene visto che la mia scheda è la 210 g
<calimer0_82> o non centra niente?
<jester-> utf-8_: non uso unity ma risparmio energia dovrebbe averlo
<krabador> calimer0_82, credi che ti sarebbe stata concessa l'installazione?
<krabador> calimer0_82, a tuo parere.
<utf-8_> jester-, si, quello è già impostato a arresto dello schermo
<krabador> calimer0_82, chi ti da aiuto, non puo' avere carte in tavola cambiate, mentre sta seguendo un percorso
<krabador> senza preavviso
<utf-8_> jester-,  e spegne quando inattivo dopo 5 min
<jester-> utf-8_: quindi fai a meno dell freeze
<calimer0_82> scusami pensavo stessi nel giusto quando ho visto 319
<utf-8_> e mo?
<calimer0_82> invece non centra niente
<calimer0_82> rimetto il 319
<calimer0_82> e faccio la prova di rai3
<krabador> calimer0_82, ok
<jester-> utf-8_: mo vedi se vale la pena di rischiare di scassare tutto per creare una swap o fare a meno dle freeze
<jester-> che poi non è garantito che con unity funzi
<utf-8_> on
<calimer0_82> cmq krabador  ne ho + di uno di driver? scelgo il 319 perhcè è il 1? dice anche tested
<utf-8_> jester-, grazie ugualmente, farò a meno della sospensione o reinstallo tutto...stavolta con la partizione opportuna
<krabador> calimer0_82, nel frattempo manda il contenuto di /etc/asound.conf
<calimer0_82> dice proprietario e testato
<krabador> calimer0_82, sudo nano /etc/asound.conf
<utf-8_> shortcut a me!!!
<krabador> calimer0_82, perchè nvidia fa 3 linee di driver
<krabador> calimer0_82, uno con le ultime novità, uno di medio periodo, ed uno per le schede piu' vecchie
<krabador> per questo motivo, le ultime schede supportano piu' di un driver
<krabador> calimer0_82, ma sono cose che vedi sul sito nvidia
<calimer0_82> io so andato sul sito per i direver per linux e mi so salvato un file .run
<calimer0_82> mai sentito quest estensione
<krabador> calimer0_82, quello è un eseguibile fatto dall'nvidia, per essere installato su linux
<krabador> calimer0_82, ma per ogni distribuzione, conviene assolutamente installare quello nel gestore di pacchetti
<krabador> in quanto inerente alle caratteristiche della distribuzione
<calimer0_82> krabador:  ho fatto sudo nano /etc/asound.conf che devo fa?
<krabador> calimer0_82, appare qualcosa?
<calimer0_82> si
<calimer0_82> gnu nano 226
<calimer0_82> con vari menù
<krabador> calimer0_82, c'è testo all'interno ?
<calimer0_82> no
<krabador> allora ctrl x, e chiudi
<calimer0_82> devo scrivere dentro ctrl x?
<krabador> ctrl x lo chiude
<calimer0_82> fatto
<krabador> nano ~/.asoundrc
<calimer0_82> fatto
<calimer0_82> è vuoto sempre
<krabador> esci
<calimer0_82> ok
<krabador> calimer0_82, in ogni caso, il cambiamento del driver della scheda video avviene al riavvio
<krabador> calimer0_82, se hai nel frattempo fatto cambi in driver aggiutivi, riavvia
<calimer0_82> devo riavviare quindi?
<calimer0_82> ok
<krabador> calimer0_82, si
<calmer0> eccomi krabador
<calmer0> ho riavviato yt ma nada
<krabador> calmer0, lsmod | grep snd
<krabador> da terminale
<calmer0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calmer0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081825/ krabador
<krabador> calmer0, anche aplay -l
<calmer0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081852/ krabador
<diodoro> Buona sera a tutti
<diodoro> Ho un problema in fase di installazione
<diodoro> c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi ?
<krabador> calmer0, hai l'hdmi della nvidia, come uscita audio predefinita
<calmer0> e quindi? era questo che dava problemi?
<calmer0> ma lhdmi non è un uscita vidfeo?
<calmer0> sorry krabador  ma non riesco a capire
<diodoro> Qualcuno mi legge ?
<krabador> calmer0, un attimo
<calmer0> scusami
<krabador> calmer0, comunque dovrebbe essere quello il problema
<calmer0> e perchè su ubuntu partiva ? :S boh
<diodoro> Hello....
<diodoro> mi legge qualcuno ?
<diodoro> C'è qualcuno che mi legge ?
<calmer0> io diodoro
<diodoro> ohhh Grazie
<diodoro> Posso chiederti un aiuto ?
<calmer0> ma tutti ti leggono, forse nessuno risponde ancora perchè non hai esposto il problema
<diodoro> ops !
<diodoro> :-)
<diodoro> ok allora il problema è questo:
<diodoro> In fase di installazione di Ubuntu
<diodoro> ad un certo punto quando inizia ad apparire la parte grafica e si vede la freccetta del cursore al centro
<diodoro> il monitor si scollega dicendo che la frequenza non è supportata.
<diodoro> Il monitor è un ACER AL 1716
<krabador> diodoro, fa partire premendo f6 e selezionando nomodeset
<diodoro> Il PC è un IBM
<jester-> diodoro: forse hai monitor e cavo vga vecchi
<diodoro> si
<diodoro> analogici
<jester-> se il cavo vga non ha 15 pin non interroga il vodeo e se il video è vecchio non è interrogabile
<jester-> diodoro: prova con nomodeset come suggerito da krabador
<diodoro> in che momento devo premere F6 ?
<jester-> al boot quando vedi l'omino in basso premi svelto enter
<jester-> li hai poi le sceelte
<diodoro> scusa enter o F6  ?
<jester-> diodoro: leggi sopra
<diodoro> che funzioni attiva nomodeset ?
<krabador> calmer0, mi puoi mandare uno screenshot di pulseaudio ?
<jester-> opzione che cerca di ovviare la problema
<jester-> ma deve essere vecchio assai il tuo hw
<diodoro> Beh si è un p4 del 2001
<jester-> diodoro: lubuntu?
<diodoro> no UBUNTU
<calmer0> krabador:  qua non funziona lo snapshot come devo fa?
<diodoro> dovrei mettere Lubuntu ?
<jester-> in pratica facendo il paragone tipo l'età dei camidi ha corca 150 anni
<jester-> diodoro: eh
<jester-> diodoro: avrai pur poca ram suppongo
<diodoro> 1, qualcosa....
<jester-> se metti la normale ammesso che si installi sarà piuttosto rincoglionito
<jester-> e dovresti prendere la 12.04
<calmer0> krabador:  io non ho collegato le casse
<krabador> calmer0, ok, lasciamo stare lo screen, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<diodoro> 1.46 di RAM
<jester-> che dalla 13.04 la retrocompatibilità è stata ridotta
<diodoro> Scarico LUBUNTU ?
<calmer0> sudo: gedit: comando non trovato krabador
<jester-> diodoro: è da stare che linux in generale ringiovanisca l'hw
<jester-> diodoro: si consiglia lubuntu 12.04
<diodoro> lo trovo qui ?
<jester-> diodoro: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<krabador> calmer0, sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<jester-> diodoro: i386
<calmer0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7081931/ krabador
<diodoro> ok... provo a scaricare LUBUNTU... caso mai... ci rileggiamo: Grazie mille....
<diodoro> CIao
<diodoro> :-)
<calmer0> che stai facendo ora krabador ? lo chiedo per curiosità :)
<krabador> calmer0, dammi un attimo per favore
<calmer0> cioè mi spiego meglio, a che servono questi comandi che sto lanciando?
<krabador> calmer0, servono a me
<krabador> calmer0, allora, apri la gestione audio
<calmer0> ok
<calmer0> e dove sta su lubu?
<krabador> calmer0, non c'è il task?
<calmer0> premo il pulsante del menù
<calmer0> no
<calmer0> no l icona dellì audio non c'è
<krabador> scusami, pure , da terminale cat /proc/asound/card*/id
<calmer0> NVidia
<calmer0> VT82xx
<krabador> da terminale sudo gedit ~/.asoundrc
<krabador> calmer0, incolli http://pastie.org/8912845
<krabador> salvi chiudi e riavvii
<krabador> calmer0,
<krabador> calmer0,
<krabador> cal
<krabador> calmer0,
<krabador> ci sei?
<calmer0> we
<calmer0> si m ero steso un sec
<krabador> calmer0, allora, non sudo gedit
<krabador> ma solo gedit
<calmer0> scusami
<krabador> è importantissimo
<calmer0> ho copiato quello che hai scritto nel paste
<calmer0> che devo fare ora?
<krabador> calmer0, è importantissimo
<krabador> che tu abbia mandato gedit ~/.asoundrc
<calmer0> ho fatto gedit e mi dice che gedit non è installato
<krabador> e non sudo gedit
<calmer0> si non ho scritto sudo solo gedit
<calmer0> ma dice che gedit non è oinstallato
<krabador> calmer0, allora nano ~/.asoundrc
<calmer0> è vuoto
<calmer0> ora ci incollo quello che sta nel paste?
<krabador> calmer0, su
<krabador> si
<krabador> poi fai ctrl x , ti chiederà di salvare
<krabador> gli dici di si
<krabador> ti chiederà il nome
<krabador> e glielo confermi
<calmer0> ho fatto ctrl + o
<calmer0> e mi chiede il nome
<krabador> calmer0, è precompilato?
<calmer0> me lo salva in homme/nomeutente/.asooundrc
<krabador> si
<krabador> te lo deve salvare li
<calmer0> ok fatto
<calmer0> ha controllato pure
<calmer0> ho fatto chiudi e poi riapri
<calmer0> ed è stato salvato :)
<krabador> adesso rm -rf /home/utente/.pulse
<calmer0> ora devo riavviare o va già ora?
<krabador> calmer0, ovviamente l'utente il tuo
<calmer0> fatto
<krabador> adesso riavvia, se no non lo prende
<calmer0> non è uscito niente con rm -rf /home/utente/.pulse
<calmer0> giusto?
<krabador> si
<calmer0> ok riavvio
<calmer0> ma mi spieghi in pratica cos hai fatto per farlo partire e perchè su ubu andav e qua no?
<calmer0> aspè riavvio
<calmer0> grande krabador  mi parte
<calmer0> :)
<calmer0> ma come hai fatto?
<krabador> calmer0, praticamente non deve stare l'hdmi come scheda di default
<calmer0> ma è un errore di lubuntu?
<calmer0> quindi tutto quello che ho scaricato extras etc non serve a niente?
<krabador> no, non a quel fino
<krabador> fine
<calmer0> e fammi capire
<krabador> in ubuntu la configurazione prende la VT in default
<krabador> in lubuntu la NVidia
<krabador> pero' è casuale
<krabador> nel senso , ogni avvio, se non si fissa cosi', come abbiamo fatto adesso
<calmer0> vt? sarebbe? ma sempre audio intendi di default giustop?
<krabador> si
<calmer0> quindi se installavo lubuntu senza la scheda nvidia
<calmer0> e poi dopo lo spegnimento la inserivo e collegavo il cavo
<calmer0> non succedeva sto casino?
<krabador> calmer0, un attimo
<krabador> calmer0, quando il sistema rileva piu' schede, il posizionamento della scheda di default avviene casuale
<krabador> calmer0, con questo settaggio avrai sempre questa
<krabador> calmer0, che è la tua principale
<calmer0> ma io ho solo 1 scheda audio e 2 schede video
<calmer0> qusta scheda audio invidia dove la vede lui?
<krabador> calmer0, l'hdmi viene rilevata anche come periferica audio
<calmer0> azz è l una
<calmer0> domani mi devo svegliare alle 6
<calmer0> scusami krabador
<krabador> addio
<calmer0> grazie ancora
<krabador> ;)
<calmer0> ci ved doma
<krabador> :D
<krabador> ciao
<calmer0> uaaaa addio?
<krabador> scherzo :D
<calmer0> sto facendo un corso di kad
<calmer0> c
<krabador> bravo
<calmer0> dalle 9 alle 18
<krabador> impegnati
<calmer0> su monitor vecchi
<calmer0> mi ammazzano gli occhi
<krabador> eh, si, è spesso cosi'.
<calmer0> domani chi caizer si alza
<calmer0> madò
<calmer0> 5 ore di sonno
<calmer0> :(
<calmer0> scappo
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-13
<andreone> Buona giornata
<andreone> Qualcuno mi aiuta a installare teamviewer su ubuntu 13.10 ?
<andreone> mi dà l' errore: La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: lib32asound2
<giacomo_do> salve e buon giorno a tutti
<giacomo_do> vorrei installare openoffice su ubuntu è difficile da fare?
<giacomo_do> perche le giude trovate fino ad ora su internet non sono unanimi
<giacomo_do> e libre office mi è andato ko
<giacomo_do> troppo presto?
<Andrea> Ciaao!
<Andrea> Mi aiutate?
<Guest5130> c.c
<Guest5130> C'è nessuno??
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pippo> salve
<pippo> che dimensioni ha piu' o meno l'immagine ISO di UBUNTU 13.10? grazie
<jester-> pippo: non ci sta su cd, serve un dv
<jester-> d
<pippo> ok, io volevo sapere pero'  il file che scarico quant'è grande
<jester-> pippo: sui 900 mb
<pippo> grazie
<jester->  ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso          16-Oct-2013 19:15  881M
<Desmic> Buongiorno a tutti, c'è nessuno che potrebbe aiutarmi ad evitare di mettere sotto i piedi hd e portatile?
<Desmic> :P
<Desmic> praticamente quella porcheria di Vista preinstallato sul mio portatile non ne vuolesapere di partire
<cristian_c> Desmic, cosa ti serve, esattamente?
<Desmic> allora ho avviato una live di ubuntu e dopo diversi tentativi sono riuscito a montare la partizione di windows (ma solo in read only perchè diceva che c'era una sessione di ibernazione che impediva il corretto mounting)
<cristian_c> Desmic, infatti
<Desmic> ho usato (da root)
<Desmic> il seguente comando:
<cristian_c> Desmic, anche se vista mi sembra strano che attivi l'ibernazione di defualt
<Desmic> mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<Desmic> scusate
<cristian_c> più facile che lo facciano 7 e 8
<Desmic> -ro
<Desmic> Anzitutto grazie per la risposta cristian
<cristian_c> Desmic, ma ancora non ho capito cosa devi fare
<cristian_c> *default
<Desmic> il problema è che il pc era stato messo in ibernazione l'ultima volta che l'ho acceso...
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> e ora che devi fare?
<Desmic> mo comunque con questo comando la partizione l'ho montata ed accedo tranquillamente a quasi tutto il disco
<Desmic> TRANNE alla cartella user (documenti desktop ecc ) e a windows
<cristian_c> Desmic, fai un backup di winz
<Desmic> appunto mi serve fare un baskup della cartella user (desktop e documenti) ma non mi ci fa accedere, le vede vuote
<Desmic> anche se apro da root nautilus stessa cosa
<Desmic> me le vede sempre vuote
<Desmic> sbaglio a montare il fs?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/145902/unable-to-mount-windows-ntfs-filesystem-due-to-hibernation
<cristian_c> Desmic, non mi pare hai usato la stessa stringa
<Desmic> si questa nuova che mi hai appena indicato l'avevo provata pure e non andava
<Desmic> non mi faceva manco accedere ai files
<Desmic> ora riesco ad accedere ma mi fa vedere tutto tranne i files in user e windows
<Desmic> magari ci riprovo... stavo valutando anche il "remove_hiberfile"
<Desmic> tanto chissene..
<Desmic> l'importante è accedere ai files
<Desmic> secondo te usando quest'ultima opzione la stringa come la dovrei strutturare?
<jester-> Desmic: il filesystem è stato ibernato invece che rilasciato
<Desmic> uh ciao jester
<Desmic> e quindi in cosa sbaglio?
<jester-> Desmic: mi pare che la user di vista è un simlink a dove non so. dovesi chiedere in ##windows
<jester-> Desmic: non essendo il sistema in uso il simlink non funza
<Desmic> ok ma posso "dire" a ubuntu di lasciar stare la modalità di ibernazione e tentare di riusare e/o forzare il mounting totale della partizione?
<jester-> Desmic: puoi provare a fare uno scandisk nel caso che invece che ibernato fosse sminchiato
<jester-> se è ibernato e basta devi avviare vista e spegnere normale
<jester-> Desmic: su che dev/partizione  sta vista
<Desmic> dev/sda1
<Desmic> vista non parte
<Desmic> lo scandisk lo posso fare anche da ubuntu vero?
<jester-> Desmic: apri un terminale
<Desmic> ci sono e pure root
<Desmic> dimmi
<jester-> Desmic: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<jester-> Desmic: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<Desmic> niente da fare
<cristian_c> Desmic, posta su pastebin
<Desmic> dice che windows è ibernato e non ne vuole saper
<jester-> che ha fatto ntfsfix
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Desmic: non parte vista?
<Desmic> no vista morto
<Desmic> un attimo che pastebin non l'ho mai usato
<Desmic> :P
<Desmic> da terminale c'è un odo per selezionare il testo e copiarlo tutto in un botto?
<jester-> Desmic: come in un editor
<cristian_c> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Desmic> perfetto un attimo che lo installo
<Desmic> :P
<Desmic> allora
<Desmic> se scrivo !pastebinit
<Desmic> mi dice event nont found
<Desmic> se invece lo metto senza il !
<Desmic> non fa na mazza
<Desmic> okokokokk
<Desmic> scusate
<Desmic> ho fatto na cazzata
<Desmic> :P
<Desmic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7084329/
<Desmic> però prima mi dice Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<jester-> Desmic: riavvia in vista a vedere che fa
<Desmic> vista parte, schermata celeste con puntatore mous centrale...
<Desmic> ci sta per una quindicina di minuti
<Desmic> poi parte il ripristino di sistema ma non rileva alcuna partizione
<Desmic> e li muore... neanche dopo diverse ore si chioda
<Desmic> avviato anche con disco di ripristino di vista e 7.... nada
<jester-> Desmic: pare che bisogna cancellare un file ma da montato in sola lettura non funza
<Desmic> eh infatti...
<Desmic> stavo pensando quasi quasi di provare ubcd x windows
<Desmic> ma ho qualche riserva onestamente
<jester-> Desmic: dove ha montato la partizione
<Desmic> ubuntu lo vedo molto più afidabile
<Desmic> dev/sda1
<jester-> va bè vista e stato il peggior os di ms
<Desmic> no
<Desmic> me è stato il peggiore
<Desmic> vista lo segue a ruota
<Desmic> gahahhahah
<jester-> Desmic: fa vedere nel paste risposta al comando mount
<Desmic> quello in read only o quello clasico?
<jester-> me parliamo di preistoria
<jester-> Desmic: dai mount nel terminale
<Desmic> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Desmic> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Desmic> eh l'output è vuoto
<jester-> Desmic: che fai giochi?
<Desmic> e infatti non invia a pastebin
<Desmic> no vedevo come si usa pastebin
<jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/  e fai a mano
<Desmic> non mi seleziona il testo nel terminale
<Desmic> lo devo copiare riga per riga
<Desmic> un attimo
<Desmic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7084387/
<Desmic> questo è senza il read only
<Desmic> con il read only non mi restituisce niente e sembra montarlo tranquillamente
<jester-> Desmic: ho chiesto risposta a semplice comando mount
<cristian_c> Desmic, ma che terminale usi?
<Desmic> terminal
<jester-> cristian_c: mi sa non sistema ubbuntu
<cristian_c> Desmic, quale terminal?
<cristian_c> ce ne sono vari
<Desmic> ubuntu 13.10 scrivo terminal nella omnibox
<Desmic> iconcina terminale nero
<Desmic> con >
<jester-> Desmic: fa vedere cosa risponde; mount
<Desmic> su dev/sda1 o senza opzioni aggiuntive?
<jester-> Desmic: mount
<jester-> e basta
<Desmic> ok
<jester-> minghia
<Desmic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7084408/
<jester-> Desmic: sudo mount -o rw /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Desmic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7084435/
<jester-> Desmic: non lo monta chiedi in ##windows come fare
<jester-> penso ci sia comando ca console winzoz da cd
<jester-> Desmic: o meglio dove cazzo stanno i dati utente
<jester-> se te lo monta in ro li recuperi
<Desmic> eh ma io infatti ci esco pazzo
<Desmic> perchè cazzarola le cartelle e i files in C li vede tutti
<Desmic> TRANNE
<Desmic> la cartella documents and settings
<Desmic> che me la da vuota
<Desmic> o meglio
<Desmic> le sotto cartelle ci sono ma sono vuote
<jester-> Desmic: e 4 è un linl che punta a non so dove i winzizsti lo sanno
<Desmic> vabbè ci provo grazie a tutti per la pazienza e per l'aiuto
<Desmic> ciao ciao
<Gian_> come devo fare
<Gian_> a mettere ubuntu in italiano
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Gian_> ma lo fatto
<Gian_> per  non me lo fa fare
<jester-> Gian_: unity?
<Gian_> it does not put me in italino
<jester-> Gian_: ho chiesto se usi unity o altro
<jester-> barra a sinistra?
<Gian_> non va
<jester-> va bè
<Gian_> come devo fare jesr
<Gian_> jester
<giacomo_do> buon pomeriggio
<giacomo_do> salve ho un problema con libre office
<jester-> descrivi
<giacomo_do> non capisco come ma writer quando lo apro mi fà vedere la finestra del file piccola
<giacomo_do> dove scrivere diciamo il foglio
<jester-> amenta lo zoom
<giacomo_do> come si fà?
<jester-> giacomo_do: allargala o manda a tutto schero
<giacomo_do> la finestra del programma è a tutto schermo..e il foglio dove scrivo che è minuscolo
<jester-> zoom
<jester-> nella barra sopra
<jester-> metti 100%
<giacomo_do> ..e dovè stò zoom'? non centra nulla l'anterpima di stampa vero?
<giacomo_do> quin sè apro i file salvati prima li apre normali i nuovi no :-)
<giacomo_do> forse debbo installare openoffice?
<jester-> guardare nel menu visualizza?
<Gianluca> come faccio a mettere mozzilla in italiano
<Gianluca> su ubuntu
<Guest37838> come faccio a mettere mozzilla in italiano
<giacomo_do> cio firefox non ti basta?
<giacomo_do> guest
<Guest37838> si mi basta firefox ma e in inglese
<giacomo_do> sei abituato a mozilla?
<jester-> giacomo_do: mozilla?
<Guest37838> si
<Guest37838> a mozzilla va bene ma e in inglese non in italiano
<jester-> ufficiale in ubuntu è firefox
<jester-> non sacciamo circa mozilla
<Guest37838> si dico firefox e in iglese
<Guest37838> come faccio a mettere in italiano
<giacomo_do> dovrebbe esserci la possibilità di scaricare la lingua italiana
<Guest37838> e dimmi come fare
<giacomo_do> o pakage..suppongo
<Guest37838> e si e dimmela cosi la scarico
<giacomo_do> calma io nel mio avevo già la versione italiana
<jester-> Guest37838: installa firefox-locale-it  poi abilita in componeti aggiuntivi
<Guest37838> e mi passi il link cosi lo trovo
<Guest37838> perfavore
<jester-> software center
<giacomo_do> io stò cercando da mè la soluzione per libreoffice :-)
<giacomo_do> o se non possibile sostiuirlo con openoffice
<Gian_> non me l fa mettere la lingua in italiano in firefox
<jester-> hai installato il pacco?
<Gian_> si ma mi dice che non e compatibile con la versione di firefox
<gnu_> salve a tutti
<gnu_> con quale comando posso ottenere l'elenco dell'hardware presente nel pc?
<Gian_> mi dice not availabile for firefox 24.0
<gnu_> e delle caratteristiche del processore e altro?
<Gian_> come mai fa cosi
<akis24> Gian_:  firefox è alla versione 27 ormai
<Gian_> si ma mi da in inglese
<Gian_> la voglio in italiano
<Gian_> per che vedo file in inglese
<akis24> Gian_:  tu che versione hai installata ?
<Gian_> lo gia trovata dentro
<Gian_> 2.4.0
<Gian_> 24.0 e akis24
<akis24> gnu_: lshw da terminale
<akis24> Gian_: che sistema hai installato ?
<Gian_> ubuntu 13.10
<Gian_> akis24
<Gian_> allora
<akis24> Gian_:  prova a dare da terminale    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gian_> dove lo trovo
<Gian_> akis24
<akis24> Gian_:  usa magari  ctrl+alt+t
<Gian_> non fa
<Gian_> akis24
<Gian_> akis24 non fa
<akis24> Gian_:  Applicazioni → Accessori → Terminale  vedi se lo trovi
<Gian_> non lo trovo e se lo disistallo
<akis24> Gian_:  è sempre presente sulle distro linux
<Gian_> e non puo entrare nel pc e fai tu
<akis24> Gian_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  leggi qui magari capisci dove trovarlo
<Gian_> si ma per levarlo dal disco e istallarlo di nuovo come faccio
<akis24> Gian_:  non devi togliere nulla
<Gian_> e dai aiutami dai
<Gian_> dai
<Gian_> ce qualcuno
<sergio_> ciao, chi può darmi un aiuto?
<krabador> sergio_, chiedi
<Gian_> kabador posso pvt
<Gian_> mi esce firefox in pvt
<krabador> "ti esce" ?
<Guest99611> ho installato ubuntu 13.10 tra le opzioni ho rischiesto la ripartizione automatica, teoricamente dovrei avere sia windos che ubuntu ma non riesco a selezionare win, parte in automatico ubuntu, in più non trovo alcuni programmi che installo e il terminale
<Gian_> si in inglese firefox esce non in italiano krabador come devo fare
<krabador> Guest82128, hai windows, quando tra le opzioni in installazione scegli "affianca ubuntu a windows"
<krabador> Gian_, che ubuntu usi?
<Guest99611> si fatto
<Guest99611> ma perchè non trovo win?
<krabador> Guest82128, cosa t'è apparso dopo?
<Guest99611> non ricordo bene è stato qualche giorno fa
<Guest99611> ma nulla di anomalo
<Gian_> uso ubuntu 13.10 krabador
<krabador> Guest82128, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted
<krabador> Guest82128, manda gparted
<krabador> ed invia uno screenshot qui
<krabador> !imagebin | Gian_
<Guest99611> non riesco a trovare il terminale da nessuna parte
<ubot-it> Gian_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest82128> krabador: stai sbagliando utente. degita Guest99611
<Gian_> no so come si fa te lo spiego il problema che il programma e in inglese
<krabador> Guest99611, in alto a sinistra clicca sull'icona , digita terminal
<Gian_> io lo voglio in italiano
<krabador> e clicca sul risultato
<Guest99611> fatto, ma non si trova in nessun modo
<Guest99611> ricerca computer e online, digito terminal ma non trova nulla
<krabador> Gian_, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<krabador> Guest99611, ctrl alt t
<Gian_> ma non lo so trovare
<Guest99611> ok aperto
<Guest99611> ora che devo fare?
<krabador> Guest99611, controlla qualche riga fa
<krabador> Gian_, parente di Guest99611 ?
<Gian_> no
<krabador> Gian_, ctrl alt t , e manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gian_> a devo sciacciare ctrl e alt
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<Guest99611> sono riuscito ad aprire il terminale, ora che devo fare per far in modo che all avvio posso selezionare il sistema operativo desiderato?
<krabador> Guest99611, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted
<krabador> manda gparted
<krabador> ed invia uno screenshot qui
<krabador> !imagebin | Guest99611
<ubot-it> Guest99611: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gian_> non so capace non puoi entrare nel pc
<Gian_> vedo tutti i programmi in inglese
<Guest99611> sto usando 2 pc, purtroppo non posso mandare l immagine
<krabador> Gian_, premi ctrl alt t
<krabador> insieme
<krabador> ce le hai 2 mani?
<Guest99611> ho digitato il comando e ora sto scaricando dei file
<Gian_> lo fatto mi ha aperto una finesctra
<Gian_> finestra
<krabador> Gian_, dentro scrivi, ed è la terza volta che ti viene detto, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<krabador> Guest99611, connettiti qui con quel pc
<Gian_> a devo scrivere quello che hai detto krabador
<Guest99611> krabador, ho fatto quanto mi hai detto e ad operazione terminate dice: operazione upgrate non valida
<Guest99611> lettura elenco pacchetti fatto
<krabador> Guest99611, infatti è sudo apt-get update
<krabador> non upgrate
<Gian_> krabador devo scrive cosa solo
<Guest99611> sto rifacendo
<akis24> Gian_:  scrivi :         sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade     e poi premi invio
<Guest99611> ora che faccio?
<Guest99611> ok mi ha solo detto fatto
<akis24> Guest99611: scrivi  gparted sul terminale
<Gian_> akis24 mi a detto password for gianluca:
<akis24> Gian_:  scrivila anche se non la vedi  e poi dai invio
<krabador> Gian_, ne hai impostata una in installazione, devi mettere quella
<VlanX> krabador: scusa quale differenza c'è tra update e upgrade?
<krabador> VlanX, update aggiorna i repository, upgrade esegue un'aggiornamento, dai pacchetti che risultano da aggiornare dopo update
<Guest99611> fatto, dice che può eseguirlo solo root
<Gian_> fatto sta caricando tutto akis24
<akis24> continuate con krabador  che vi segue
<krabador> Guest99611, sudo gparted
<Gian_> krabador sta caricando tutto
<Guest99611> si è aperta la schermata di ripartizione
<krabador> Guest99611, adesso fai uno screenshot, e lo mandi qui
<krabador> Guest99611, come richiestoti
<krabador> !imagebin | Guest99611
<ubot-it> Guest99611: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gian_> krabador sta caricando tutto
<krabador> Gian_, e fa bene
<Gian_> e dopo
<krabador> Gian_, dopo riavvii
<Gian_> ok
<krabador> Gian_, ma solo quando ha finito
<krabador> Gian_, anzi, quando ha finito,prima di riavviare, copi tutto , e incolli in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> ed incolli il link qui
<Gian_> e non so farlo kabador
<krabador> Gian_, con il mouse selezioni tutte le scritte dal terminale, copi ed incolli nel sito che ti è stato mandato, alla fine clicchi "paste" e incolli il link che generi , qui
<Guest99611> krador, puoi vedere la foto?
<Guest99611> http://imagebin.org/299129
<Gian_> ok
<krabador> Guest99611, se la foto è del disco di ubuntu, non hai piu' windows
<krabador> ha fatto una sola partizione
<krabador> ed ha installato ubuntu
<Guest99611> quindi ha cancellato tutto? bellissimo -.-
<Guest99611> ti ringrazio molto per l aiuto
<Guest99611> un ultima cosa
<Guest99611> ho installato il pacchetto mythbuntu
<Guest99611> o cmq simile, non riesco a trovarlo
<Guest99611> come lo eseguo?
<krabador> Guest99611, ricordi come hai fatto ad installarlo di preciso?
<Guest99611> il pachetto del mythbuntu...?
<krabador> Guest99611, si
<krabador> Guest99611, l'hai installato dal software center?
<Guest99611> si dal centre
<Guest99611> center
<krabador> Guest99611, allora clicca in alto a sinistra
<krabador> e inizia a scrivere mythbuntu
<Guest99611> cerca nel comuputer e online
<Guest99611> fatto
<krabador> è apparso qualcosa?
<Guest99611> da solo due ricerche nella cove FONTE
<Guest99611> voce
<krabador> Guest99611, allora, da terminale
<Guest99611> ci sono, grazie sempre per la pazienza
<krabador> Guest99611, scrivi myth, e poi premi tab un po' di volte
<krabador> Guest99611, poi incolla in pastebin il risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest99611
<ubot-it> Guest99611: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> exguest99611, sei entrato da quel pc?
<exguest99611> kradabor sono guest 99611
<exguest99611> francaubuntu@francaubuntu-1011CX:~$ myth mythbackend               mythffserver              mythshutdown mythbuntu-control-centre  mythfilldatabase          mythtranscode mythccextractor           mythhdhomerun_config      mythtv-setup mythcommflag              mythjobqueue              mythtv-setup.real mythffmpeg                mythmetadatalookup        mythutil mythffplay                mythpreviewgen            mythwikisc
<exguest99611> questa è la copia
<exguest99611> mythbackend               mythffserver              mythshutdown mythbuntu-control-centre  mythfilldatabase          mythtranscode mythccextractor           mythhdhomerun_config      mythtv-setup mythcommflag              mythjobqueue              mythtv-setup.real mythffmpeg                mythmetadatalookup        mythutil mythffplay                mythpreviewgen            mythwikiscripts mythffprobe               mythpytho
<exguest99611> non la copia per intero
<krabador> exguest99611, non puoi incollare in canale
<krabador> exguest99611, ma in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | exguest99611
<ubot-it> exguest99611: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<exguest99611> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085276/
<krabador> exguest99611, hai premuto tante volte tab...
<krabador> :)
<krabador> ok
<krabador> adesso dpkg -l | grep myth
<Guest99611> fatto
<krabador> Guest99611, incolla sempre il risultato in pastebin
<Guest99611> rifatto e non da errore, ti copio cmq la dicitura
<exguest99611> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085298/
<krabador> exguest99611, allora, da terminale, scrivi semplicemente mythbuntu e manda invio
<krabador> exguest99611, anche se ti segnalo xbmc, per lo stesso scopo
<krabador> exguest99611, http://xbmc.org/about/
<Guest99611> comando non trvato
<krabador> Guest99611, non è apparso nulla in dashboard?
<Guest99611> nulla
<Guest99611> solo comando non trovato
<krabador> Guest99611, quando hai prima fatto la ricerca nella dashboard, non è apparso nulla?
<Guest99611> non è apparso nula enon appare nulla
<Guest99611> tranne nela voce fonte
<Guest99611> ll
<krabador> prova mythtv da terminale
<krabador> Guest99611, va comunque a vedere sempre nella dashboard, nell'elenco completo delle installazioni +
<Guest99611> comando non trovato
<krabador> Guest99611, hai la richiesta della password, in avvio di sistema?
<Guest99611> no
<krabador> Guest99611, puoi terminare la sessione,e vedere se mythbuntu è selezionabile tra le sessioni
<Guest99611> ok
<Guest99611> termina sessione, attendo
<Guest99611> nulla, sono nella sessione normale
<krabador> Guest99611, non avevi nessun icona a fianco dello user name?
<Guest99611> no
<krabador> Guest99611, allora, da terminale manda mythbuntu-bare-client
<Guest99611> ho riavviato ma non cambia nulla
<Guest99611> nessun comando trovato
<krabador> Guest99611, apri il software center, cerca mythbuntu e manda uno screenshot del risultato
<krabador> Guest99611, se ti connetti con quel sistema, fai prima a mandare gli screenshot
<Guest99611> come si fanno con ubuntu?
<Guest99611> cmq nei risultati da 4 pacchetti a pagamento
<krabador> Guest99611, come hai installato mythbuntu?
<Guest99611> aggiungendo mythbunutu-control
<Guest99611> ho installato il pacchetto mythbuntu configuration application
<krabador> Guest99611, mythbuntu-control-centre
<Guest99611> mythbuntu-control-centre
<krabador> da terminale
<Guest99611> ok
<Guest99611> errore
<krabador> Guest99611, che errore?
<krabador> Guest99611, prova con mythbackend
<ex99611> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085457/
<Guest99611> guarda link
<krabador> Guest99611, allora, sudo apt-get install xbmc
<Guest99611> è migliore? perchè se non erro il mythtv da la possibilità anche di giocare tramile amulatori
<krabador> Guest99611, io personalmente non lo conosco
<Guest99611> e come posso risolverlo? non posso usare il mythttv?
<krabador> Guest99611, pero' a questo punto puoi fare sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop , lui ti installa l'ambiente completo, richiamabile all'avvio come sessione
<krabador> Guest99611, ma prova xbmc
<Guest99611> sarebbe uguale ma posso usare cmq la sessione normale giusto?
<Guest99611> possso scegliere tra le due?
<krabador> Guest99611, si
<Guest99611> ok perfetto
<krabador> puoi scegliere tra le 2
<Guest99611> sto installando
<Guest99611> ma se volessi installare ubuntu in un altro pc, questa volta come posso avere la certezza che rimanga anche win? devo seguire la procedura passo passo con la quale seleziono io stesso la ripartizione? perchè quella automatica non è stata per nulla affidabile
<Gipi> come posso installare gambas2 su ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> Gipi, su 13.10 puoi installare gambas3
<Gipi> grazie, gambas3 la ho installata, ma devo installare gesthotel e mi chiede gambas2
<krabador> Gipi, gambas2 non è nei repositories ubuntu 13.10
<Gipi> ho installato gambas 3 ma quando provo ad installare il programma mi dice> la dipendenza non puo essere soddisfatta gambas3-runtime (>)?><|":L{}
<krabador> Gipi, dpkg -l | grep gambas
<krabador> !pastebin | Gipi
<ubot-it> Gipi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gipi> scusami ma sono molto inespert, anzi, completamente nuovo e non ho capito
<krabador> Gipi, apri il terminale, digita quella linea, copia il contenuto in http://paste.ubuntu.com/, clicchi paste, ed incolli il link risultante qui
<Gipi> ho installato gambas 3 ma quando provo ad installare il programma mi dice> la dipendenza non puo essere soddisfatta gambas3-runtime (>=3.5)
<krabador> Gipi,  non ce la fai ad aprire il terminale?
<krabador> Gipi, ctrl alt t
<Gipi> si ho fatto e ho scritto quello che mi hai detto. ci sono una serie di scritte relative a gambas
<krabador> Gipi, puoi incollare tutto in pastebin
<krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> e incollare il link risultante qui
<Gipi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085592/       penso di aver fatto tutto giusto
<krabador> Gipi, perfetto
<krabador> allora il programma vuole una versione uguale o superiore a gambas3-runtime 3.5
<krabador> e su ubuntu 13.10  c'è la 3.1
<krabador> Gipi, http://gambas.sourceforge.net/en/main.html
<krabador> qui gli sviluppatori gambas indicano di installare un ppa, per avere gambas sempre aggiornato
<krabador> Gipi, o di compilarlo ed installarlo dai sorgenti
<krabador> !ppa | Gipi
<ubot-it> Gipi: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Gipi> ma una ppa cosa é
<Gipi> ma se scarico da sito ganbas la versione 3.5.2 come faccio poi ad installarla?
<krabador> un ppa è una sorgente alternativa di software, che , una volta inserita, in ubunut, ti permette di installare in ubuntu il software in essa contenuta
<krabador> il rovescio della medaglia è che spesso vengono fatti e  gestiti da cani e porci
<krabador> che possono mettere pacchetti che danno problemi, o semplicemente dopo un po' smettono di supportare il ppa
<krabador> dando problemi all'utente, per questo motivo non si da supporto a sistemi con ppa
<krabador> questo non vuol dire che ci siano ppa ben fatti, ben gestiti ed affidabili
<krabador> che non ci siano
<krabador> solo che è opportuno sapere di fare operazioni del genere a proprio rischio e pericolo
<Gipi> ma una volta scaricato il pacchetto gambas 3.5.2 dal sito gambas come faccio ad installarlo?
<krabador> Gipi, "pacchetto"
<krabador> Gipi, significa miliardi di cose
<krabador> Gipi,  che pacchetto hai scaricato?
<Gipi> scusa l'ignoranza, la release
<krabador> che cosa hai scaricato?
<Gipi> sul sito gambas c'e' un'icona con scritto "download gamas 5.5.2, la ho scaricata ma non so come installare. Sono completamente vergine di UBUNTU/LINUX
<Gipi> scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere download gambas 3.5.2
<krabador> Gipi, quello va compilato ed installato
<krabador> Gipi, nel menu a sinistra hai diverse voci , tra cui come installare in ubuntu
<Gipi> non c'è la voce installare in ubuntu
<krabador> certo che c'è
<Gipi> nel menù a sinistra sul desktop?
<krabador> compilation and installation
<krabador> ed hai ubuntu
<Gipi> ti assicuro che non c'è
<krabador> c'è
<krabador>   Compilation & Installation
<krabador> Instructions for specific distributions
<krabador> ubuntu
<krabador> http://gambasdoc.org/help/install/ubuntu?v3&view
<Son|c`> sera
<Son|c`> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Son|c`> qualcuno pu? aiutarmi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085746/
<Son|c`> sto cercando di fare i virtualhost con apache
<krabador> Son|c`, chiedi a chi si occupa di apache
<Son|c`> dove posso trovarlo?
<Gipi> grazie krabador spero di non fare casini. Ciao
<krabador> Gipi, di niente
<Son|c`> #debian.it
<Son|c`> ops sorry
<krabador> Son|c`, /join #httpd
<Son|c`> thank you
<Gian_> krabador a fatto dove te lo copio
<Gian_> il codice
<krabador> !pastebin | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gian_> krabador in poster cosa metto
<maurino74> ciao
<krabador> " fatto dove te lo copio"
<krabador> Gian_, quello che hai copiato, lo incolli in pastebin
<maurino74> ho un netbook samsung nc10 e ho appena scoperto che xp non sarà + disponibile dai primi di aprile
<maurino74> posso sostituirlo con ubuntu
<maurino74> come funziona? scusate ma sono molto ignorrante in materia
<Gian___> krabador ecco : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085813/
<Gian_> te lo mandato
<Gian_> cosa  devo fare
<krabador> Gian_, riavvia adess o
<Gian_> fatto
<Gian_> dopo kabador cosa succede
<maurino74> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<krabador> Gian_, hai aggiornato, e molto, il sistema
<krabador> Gian_, va a vedere quello che ti serviva
<krabador> !qualcuno | maurino74
<ubot-it> maurino74: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<maurino74> posso eliminare xp per ubuntu?
<Gian_> krabador na la vedo sempre in inglese
<krabador> maurino74, certo, solo che ti conviene farlo dopo aver provato il sistema e vedere innanzitutto come ti va
<krabador> maurino74, e se fa quello che ti serve che faccia
<maurino74> ho poche pretese
<krabador> maurino74, in base all'hardware a disposizione potrebbe essere piu' indicata una derivata
<maurino74> ed un netbook samsung nc10
<krabador> maurino74, allora necessariamente la derivata lubuntu
<krabador> quella piu' indicata per i netbook
<maurino74> ossia, krabador?
<Gian_> krabador quando apro firefo sopra file e tutto il resto vedo in inglese ancora
<krabador> Gian_, va nelle impostazioni e verifica che sia tutto settato in italiano
<krabador> impostazioni , lingua
<krabador> maurino74, http://lubuntu.net/
<krabador> maurino74, la derivata ubuntu con l'ambiente grafico piu' leggero disponibile
<krabador> e di base piu' simile a quello di winxp
<maurino74> krabador, devo cmq fare un backup di tutto prima, no?
<Gian_> si e in italiano krabador ma vedo firefox la icona di sopra in inglese
<krabador> Gian_, manda uno screenshot di firefox e di impostazioni lingua
<krabador> !imagebin | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> maurino74, puoi installare con l'opzione "affianca ubuntu a windows"
<krabador> e lui non ti cancella windows
<Gian_> e come su fa <krabador lo screan
<krabador> ma ti consente all'avvio della macchina di scegliere cosa caricare
<krabador> Gian_, premi il tasto stamp
<krabador> poi vai nel sito
<krabador> ed incolli l'immagine, che in automatico è stata salvata in /home/utente/immagini
<Gian_> e non fa fare fare stamp
<krabador> Gian_, deve esserci per forza, su una tastiera normale
<Gian_> si sciaccio ma non fa niente
<krabador> Gian_, va a vedere nella cartella immagini
<maurino74> krabador, grazie mille
<krabador> maurino74, in ogni caso, prima, fa un supporto di installazione, visto che hai un netbook, la pendrive
<krabador> scaricando la iso e creandola con il software apposito
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> questo, su win
<krabador> la mandi in boot, selezioni "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> puoi provarla
<Gian_> niente non c' e niente in immagini
<krabador> Gian_, scusami, che pc hai?
<maurino74> krabador, sei stato gentilissimo.. ci proverò anche se sono ignorantissimo in materia
<Gian_> 2,9 gib
<krabador> maurino74, puoi tranquillamente tornare qui, e chiedere , in procinto di fare operazioni di questo tipo
<Gian_> intel celeron
<Gian_> m cpu 530@1.73 ghz
<Gian_> tipo os 64 bit
<krabador> Gian_, apri terminale e manda gnome-screenshot
<Gian_> 114,9gb
<Gian_> e come lo apro <krabador
<Gian_> e la prma volta che uso ubuntu
<krabador> prima l'hai aperto
<krabador> la procedura è la stessa
<Gian_> aperto si e aperta la finestra
<Gian_> <krabador
<claudio369> salve sono nuovo con ubuntu 10.04
<krabador> Gian_, gnome-screenshot
<Gian_> ho fatto ctrl +alt+t
<krabador> claudio369, nuovo con una versione non piu' supportata non è un buon inizio
<Gian_> o sciacciato quello cosa faccio
<Gian_> <krabador
<claudio369> ho comperato un wifi USB e vorrei collegarlo al modem su cui sono collegato in win 7 con il fisso
<krabador> claudio369, inserisci la usb, apri il terminale e manda lsusb
<krabador> claudio369, incolla su pastebin
<Gian_> cosa facco <krabador
<krabador> Gian_, hai mandato gnome-screenshot ?
<Gian_> dice comando non esiste
<Gian_> file o directory
<krabador> Gian_, hai installato ubuntu o una derivata?
<Gian_> no ubuntu
<Gian_> dal sito lo preso
<krabador> Gian_, c'è per forza all'interno , se non ce l'hai , hai installato male
<Gian_> krabador hai skype
<krabador> Gian_, sudo apt-get install gnome-screenshot
<Gian_> fatto desso ti mando e vedi
<krabador> ok
<Gian_> dove lo carico
<krabador> claudio369, ubuntu 10.04 in versione desktop non è supportata dall'anno scorso, hai la versione server?
<Gian_> <krabador
<krabador> !imagebin | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Gian_, stai calmo
<Gian_> ok
<Gian_> tvttb
<claudio369> mi hanno montato ubuntu 10.04 su un portatile vecchio perchè dicono + leggera
<krabador> claudio369, ci sono derivate di ubuntu, supportate come ubuntu , per hardware vecchio
<krabador> claudio369, non va bene iniziare ad usare una versione non piu' supportata
<krabador> claudio369, sei qui con quella ubuntu adesso?
<gian___> krabador http://i59.tinypic.com/2ely15i.png
<gian___> ecco
<Gian_> allora ai visto
<claudio369> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11400.m1842.l3160/7?euid=788c994ecd6e4ef4be96259e1368f7ac&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.it%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D121076269892%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AL%3AOC%3AIT%3A3160 questo è l'adattatore USB comperato
<krabador> Gian_, dal terminale è evidente che hai sbagliato apposta
<krabador> Gian_, continuamente
<Gian_> cosa devo fare
<Gian_> e in inglese
<krabador> Gian_, e non si vede se firefox è in italiano o in inglese
<krabador> Gian_, e ti è stato chiesto di mandare anche una screenshot di impostazioni lingua
<Gian_> e come devo fare
<krabador> claudio369, <krabador> claudio369, inserisci la usb, apri il terminale e manda lsusb
<krabador> claudio369, e incolla su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | claudio369
<ubot-it> claudio369: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gian_> krabador come devo fare
<krabador> claudio369, ti consiglio vivamente di installare una versione di ubuntu supportata
<krabador> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<krabador> claudio369, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<Gian_> <krabador cosa faccio
<krabador> Gian_, fai
<krabador> Gian_, una
<krabador> Gian_, screenshot
<krabador> Gian_, di impostazioni lingua
<krabador> Gian_, apri il terminale e manda sudo apt-get -y install firefox-locale-it
<krabador> Gian_,e riavvia
<gian___> krabador http://i59.tinypic.com/sb3gv8.png
<gian___> vedi
<krabador> leggi
<krabador> ovviamente dopo manda il pastebin
<sergio_> ciao kabrador
<Guest73564> ciao babrador, ho installato Mythbuntu  ma da tanti probelemi
<Guest73564> già all avvio da errori
<krabador> Guest13068, io personalmente non lo uso
<Guest73564> c è un modo per vedere i canali sky?
<krabador> sergio / Guest73564 / guest99611 / exguest99611 / ex99611
<krabador> ti aspetti una risposta, ad una domanda del genere?
<Guest73564> si krabador
<gian___> vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7086108/ krabador
<krabador> Gian_, bene il locale è installato
<Gian_> cosa faccio ora ravvio
<krabador> vai a cotrollare tra le estensioni di firefox
<krabador> oppure non ti sei mai accorto che è già in italiano
<krabador> Guest73564, puoi guardare il topic
<krabador> Gian_, il locale è installato , nel senso che con il comando che hai mandato, è venuto fuori che era già installato
<krabador> Gian_, "firefox-locale-it è già alla versione più recente."
<gian___> vedi http://i59.tinypic.com/jk8v9x.png
<Gian_> <krabador
<krabador> vai in lingue, li nella schermata delle estenzioni
<claudio369> https://imageshack.com/i/0mc7obp scusa se sono lento ma ho dovuto copiare l'immagine con pennette fra un compu e l'altro
<gian___> http://i57.tinypic.com/25ioi9s.png vedi
<krabador> claudio369, allora, sembra essere riconosciuta come ralink
<Gian_> <krabador ai visto
<krabador> Gian_, l'italiano è correttamente installato
<Gian_> ma e sempre in inglese ok
<krabador> Gian_, non sei mai andato in impostazioni lingua, di sistema
<Gian_> il firefox
<krabador> per uno screenshot
<krabador> e ti è stato chiesto un paio di ore fa
<krabador> impostazioni ---- lingue
<krabador> di ubuntu
<Gian_> ti faccio vedere
<krabador> claudio369, con la 10.04 sei indietro di anni con il supporto hardware
<krabador> claudio369, prova a vedere se in network manager, riesci ad impostare una connessione wireless
<krabador> claudio369, puoi aprire il terminale, e mandare iwconfig
<krabador> e vedere se da un risultatom
<claudio369> ok dammi per piacere il tempo di familiarizzare un po con ubuntu e poi sotto la tua eventuale guida affronterò il nuovo..
<krabador> claudio369, è questo il punto, visto che devi familiarizzare, fallo direttamente con una versione contemporanea
<krabador> supportata
<krabador> claudio369, tra la 10.04 e adesso, sono cambiate un mondo di cose
<gian___> http://i57.tinypic.com/25heecx.png vedi
<gian___> vedi http://i57.tinypic.com/2me6bds.png
<krabador> Gian_, rimuovi tutte le voci di inglse
<krabador> inglese
<krabador> poi riavvia
<claudio369> lo ed etho no wireless extensions
<Gian_> fatto <krabador
<krabador> claudio369, bene, viene visto l'hardware, ma non è installata
<claudio369> il problema è che stai parlando con uno che non ha idea di come poter formattare e inserire un altro ubuntu + adeguato
<krabador> claudio369, questo è il canale ufficiale per avere questo tipo di informazionn i
<claudio369> ho anche il dischetto ma non so come inserire i drivers
<krabador> claudio369, non puoi installare i driver windows
<Gian_> e apposto e come mai in nomi dei programmi sono in inglese
<claudio369> sono anche di ubuntu
<gino_> grub resque! aiuto! non mi permette di eseguire i comandi tipo linux
<krabador> gino_, spiegati
<gino_> ho eseguito dal prompt ls
<krabador> gino_, in quale ubuntu  e che pc
<Gian_> <krabador come mai i nomi dei programmi sono in inglese
<krabador> Gian_, dopo aver rimosso tutte le lingue, hai riavviato il sistema?
<Gian_> si dice firefox broweser web
<gino_> il risultato è (hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1) (hd0,1)
<krabador> gino_, parla chiaramente del problema che hai
<Gian_> libreoffice writer
<krabador> Gian_, si chiama cosi' anche in italiano
<gino_> digitando ls (hd0)/boot il risultato è attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0
<krabador> gino_, se non parli del problema, stai parlando a caso
<Gian_> e non puo essere in italiano invece di cosi krabador
<gino_> ho istallato ubuntu, in un server della via in una cfdisc
<krabador> Gian_, è cosi' anche in italiano
<krabador> gino_, preoccupati che il sistema sia in italiano
<krabador> Gian_,
<Gian_> ok non si possono cambiare <krabador
<gino_> l'installazione si è completata ed al riavvio questo è il risultato
<Gian_> dimmi krabador
<gino_> ho riformattato e ripetuto la procedura, stesso risulatato
<krabador> Gian_, lascia stare le cose originali come teli
<Gian_> ok va bene
<krabador> gino_, quale ubuntu, e su che pc
<claudio369> mi stai dicendo che avresti la pazienza di seguirmi in un montaggio di un nuovo ubuntu? Il mio portatile è un pakard bell K5285
<Gian_> krabador ma e buona la versione che ho messa o ce un altro linux tipo quello della pc appol
<gino_> ubuntu mint  13.04 su s2100 della via
<krabador> claudio369, non so cosa credi che si faccia qui, ma questo è il canale ufficiale italiano di supporto ad ubuntu
<gino_> ho seguito anche questa guida http://askubuntu.com/questions/197833/recovering-from-grub-rescue-crash
<krabador> gino_, se è mint non è ubuntu
<Gian_> krabador ma e buona la versione che ho messa o ce un altro sistema  linux tipo quello della pc con la mela
<krabador> gino_, non ti si da supporto qui
<krabador> !chat | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gian_> krabador la verione di ubuntu e buona o no?
<gino_> con ubuntu mi ha dato la stessa cosa!
<gino_> la versione 13.11
<krabador> Gian_, a me piacciono le more, magari a te le bionde
<claudio369> ok vista anche la mia età (rimba) vediamo se riesco a seguirti nel installare il wifi stante la situazione attuale
<krabador> gino_, si, ma se adesso hai mint, non ti si da supporto qui
<krabador> claudio369, seriamente, te lo consiglio fraternamente
<gino_> ok ora formatto metto ubuntu!
<krabador> claudio369, allora, dimmi le caratteristiche tecniche del pc
<Gian_> dai krabador 13.10 va bene o c' e un altra ancora migliore krabador
<krabador> claudio369, la cpu , la ram, la scheda video
<claudio369> pentium 4  e 500 di memoria
<Gian_>  krabador 13.10 va bene o c' e un altra ancora migliore
<krabador> claudio369, allora puoi provare lubuntu, ovvero la derivata di ubuntu con l'ambiente grafico piu' leggero in assoluto
<krabador> claudio369, piu' adatto a pc datati
<krabador> claudio369, puoi scaricare la iso, masterizzarla
<krabador> claudio369, mandarla in boot, ovvero settando il pc dal bios, in modo che parta il dvd, come prima periferica
<krabador> claudio369, scegli "prova ubuntu senza installare" e vedi come va
<krabador> li dentro puoi anche inserire la usb wifi
<Gian_> kabador oltre a la 13.10 esite un altra versione
<krabador> Gian_, tra un mese la 14.04
<claudio369> ok lasciami metabolizzare quello che mi hai detto
<Gian_> ok va bene
<gino_> se installo ubuntu in un hdd di un pc pentium4 poi stacco l'hard disc e lo metto su di un pentium 2 il sistema funziona?
<Son|c`> come si registra il nome su ircnet?
<krabador> Son|c`, su freenode
<Gian_>  krabador quale skype devo mettere
<Son|c`> si ma il comando com'??
<Gian_>  krabador quale skype devo mettere
<krabador> !skype Gian_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'skype Gian_'
<krabador> !skype | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<krabador> Son|c`, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aiuto:Canale_IRC#Registrazione_e_identificazione_del_nickname
<Gian_> ma come mai  krabadornon va il wai fai
<claudio369> scaricare il lubuntu 13.10   32 bit  desktop corretto?
<Gian_> con la connessione senza fili
<Gian_>  krabador
<krabador> claudio369, si
<claudio369> grazie
<Gian_>  krabador e la connessione senza fili
<Gian_> come devo fare
<andreal> Buona sera a tutti, posso chiedere a qualcuno informazioni per un problema di permessi di una pen drive?
<andreal> ciao Krabador
<Gian_> come devo fare per il wai file
<Gian_> connessione senza filo
<claudio369> può essere soltanto 1.19 mega?
<claudio369> stò per masterizzare l'immagine su disco
<andreal> scusate ho un problema con una pen drive che in ubuntu non mi fa modificare i file e non riesco a cambiare i permessi qualcuno può aiutarmi perfavore?
<Gian_> per la connessione senza fili come devo fare
<krabador> claudio369, non puo' essere cosi' piccola
<krabador> andreal, sudo su
<krabador> andreal, nautilus
<Gian_> krabador per la connessione senza fili su ubuntu come devo fare
<andreal> scusa Krabador sudo su nautilus, come devo fare
<andreal> apro il terminale ?
<claudio369> http://imageshack.com/a/img691/218/wqyh.png prova a dare un loook
<claudio369> vado masterizzo?
<krabador> no
<krabador> quello è il torrent
<claudio369> o cavolo
<claudio369> torno indietro
<andreal> krabador provo a dare il comando sudo nautilus apro le cartelle ma non mi fa modificare i file nella pendrive
<krabador> claudio369, lo devi aprire con un client torrent
<claudio369> devo scaricare un softonic?
<krabador> claudio369, no
<Gian_> come faccio a connettermi senza filo eternet
<claudio369> scusa la mia ignoranza cosa significa un client torrent
<Gian_>  krabador per la connessione senza cavo
<cappellaio> buonasera, avevo una domanda: ho cercato di installare ubuntu su un pc ma non ci riesco in alcun modo. Ho provato ad istallarlo da cd, da pennetta, dad rete, ho provato anche con wubi ma qualsiasi cosa provi quando lo riavvio parte con windows. considerando che ho già controllato l'immagine del cd e della pennetta qualcuno ha quelche consiglio?? Grazie!
<akis24> sera
<krabador> claudio369, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/saucy/release/lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<andreal> krabador posso privato?
<akis24> cappellaio: hai impostato il pc per avviare da usb ? se usi la usb ovvio
<Gian_> per la connessione senza filo allora
<cappellaio> si, ho cambiato il boot all'accensione (con F12)
<akis24> cappellaio:  di che pc si tratta ? caratteristiche ?
<andreal> lo so ho un problema stupido
<akis24> cappellaio:  se inserisci il cd o usb che succede dacci dettagli
<andreal> ma ho una pen drive che non mi fa cancellare i file all'interno ma con win  si qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cappellaio> li ho inseriti prima di accedere a windows (li ho creati con un al'tro computer): mi si accende il computer e mi appare una schermata nera dove mi chiede di avviare windows in modalità provvisoria o normalmente
<cappellaio> prima di questa mi dice che stà cercando di partire dal cd (o usb, mi ha fatto la stessa cosa con entrambi)
<akis24> cappellaio:  da quello che dici tu neanche parte l'avvio del cd  o usb
<cappellaio> sinceramente non sono abbastanza esperto per dirlo ma a me sembra che ci provi a partire da cd o da usb ma non ce la faccia
<akis24> cappellaio:  la usb o cd dipende che vuoi usare va messa al primo posto come periferica di avvio
<akis24> cappellaio: come hai creato il cd di avvio ?
<cappellaio> lo ho fatto con i risultati che ho scritto prima: non riesce a partire da lì
<cappellaio> il cd lo ho creato con brasero
<cappellaio> e la pennetta non mi ricordo il programma ma seguendo tutte le istruzioni che c'erano sul wiki di ubuntu
<akis24> cappellaio: scritto come immagine .iso suppongo giusto ?
<cappellaio> il cd si la pennetta, credo, con un file .img (o imp)
<akis24> cappellaio: non trovo motivi per cui non debba partire il cd se scritto come iso a meno che o il file scaricato difettoso o difetto del lettore  puoi provare su  altro pc ?
<cappellaio> già provato: attualmente stò scrivendo da ubuntu su un computer che ce l'ha grazie a quel cd e lo ho anche installato su quello di mia sorella
<krabador> Gian_, apri il terminale, manda lshw -C network
<krabador> e incolla su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cappellaio> grazie 1000000 comunque per il grande aiuto: anche mio babbo (insegnante di elettronica) non mi ha saputo dare una mano :/. cercherò un altro modo magari mettendolo live su uja usb
<akis24> cappellaio: allora se hai impostato avio e tutto il problema è nel lettore cd
<cappellaio> si ma se fosse nel lettore cd non si dovrebbe presentare sulla usb
<akis24> avvio*
<cappellaio> akis24 grazie molte :D :D :D :D :D
<akis24> di nulla
<cappellaio> buonanotte a tutti :D :D :D
<claudio369> http://imageshack.com/a/img43/5880/tpfo.png dai per piacere una occhiata se masterizzo così
<andreal> notte cappellaio
<andreal> akis24 posos chiederti per un problema di permessi su una pendrive?
<akis24> claudio369: se devi creare la iso del cd si va bene
<akis24> andreal: prova a usare gparted e vedi se viene cancellata
<andreal> non voglio formattarla devo solo modificare dei file all'interno
<andreal> se vado su proprietà da solo lettura in winzoz invece funziona
<akis24> claudio369:  a proposito la iso e quasi 900 mega li ne manca tanto ancora
<akis24> andreal:  modificare in che senso ?
<andreal> akis24 nella pen drive ho dei file che non mi servono e vorrei cancellarli
<andreal> ma non formattarla completamente
<andreal> temo che se la formatto perdo i file e poi non me la fa usare
<akis24> andreal: se viene montata regolarmente dal sistema non dovresti avere problemi a farlo
<akis24> andreal: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=295902
<calmer0> ciao
<calmer0> ragazzi ad ogni avvio esce hda intel spurios respomse, che signmifica?
<andreal> akis24 grazie ora provo
<akis24> calmer0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335783  vedi qui
<calmer0> ciao akis24  sto leggendo ma che significa? che errore è?
<akis24> calmer0: è segnalato come un bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/536699
<calmer0> ma un bug di ubuntu?
<calmer0> ho lubu 13.10
<akis24> calmer0:  segui qui vedi se è il tuo caso http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=2750492
<claudio369> sto scaricando il link che mi ha dato krabador (non so quando finirà) ma dopo vorrei usare una pennetta invece del disco DVD perchè il portatile vecchio di + di 10 anni non ha dvd
<claudio369> come farò a caricare su pennetta?
<akis24> claudio369:  puoi usare la usb ma il pc ha l'avvio da usb ? non credo se si parla di un vecchio pc
<claudio369> ed allora?
<EBiForE> hai un lettore floppy ??
<calmer0> scusami akis24  se mi intrometto ma si può usare il grub e così rileva la usb no?
<calmer0> cmq ho letto che alla fine dicono di sopprimere :S
<EBiForE> oppur può usare plop da floppy
<akis24> claudio369: e allora traine le conseguenze a meno di provare a installare ubuntu da rete http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<claudio369> non voglio tediare, cerco di riassumere sul PC vecchio portatile attualmente mi hanno installato Ubuntu 10.04 ok
<claudio369> Kabrador mi ha consigliato invece di installare Ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> claudio369, il problema è che il portatile potrebbe non supportare il boot da usb
<EBiForE> scusate se sparo soluzioni casuali ma se claudio ha un lettore floppy può usare plop da floppy per far trovare la chiavetta al pc
<krabador> claudio369, lubuntu
<calmer0> we krabador
<EBiForE> plop funziona anche se la scheda madre non dovesse supportarlo
<calmer0> devo togliere quelle restricted extra che installammo ieri? o non tolgo niente?
<claudio369> ma allora per il momento mi puoi per piacere aiutare a mettere sul Ubuntu 10.04 il wifi se possibile farlo
<calmer0> ma non è offline ubuntu10.04???
<calmer0> scusa claudio369 mettiti lubu come l'ho io
<calmer0> funziona bene
<krabador> calmer0, mi spieghi perchè vuoi togliere restricted extras?
<andreal> scusate provavo a dare il comando formatta a una pen drive ma non formatta mi ricompaio sempre tutti i file la dentro
<calmer0> boh perchè forse  servivano per quel problema ed invece era un problema di conflitto che tu hai brillantemente risolto krabador
<calmer0> ma poi non capisco, perchè lubuntu aveva come scheda sonora l hdmi della scheda video??'
<claudio369> ma il compu ha + di 10 anni non ha il DVD  ma solo il CD e da quello che ho capito non va nemmeno il USB
<Loronso> ciao ragas!!
<krabador> claudio369, dovresti provare a vedere dal bios, se è consentito il boot da usb
<calmer0> pure questo mio è vecchio quanto il tuo
<calmer0> ma usa grub4dos lo metti sull hd e ti vede tutto
<krabador> calmer0, se devi dare consigli, argomenta quello che dici
<krabador> calmer0, restricted extras contiene tutta una serie di strumenti, che non vengono installati di default, per motivi di licenza, ma utili
<krabador> tra cui in mezzo il flashplayer
<krabador> quindi tieniteli
<calmer0> okok sorry
<claudio369> come guardo
<calmer0> e ma mi spieghi ssta cosa dell hdmi? se è una scheda video come fa a riconoscerla scheda audio di default?
<Loronso> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano con Rhythmbox?? ho appena aggioranto a 13.10 e dopo l' agg non mi trova più i codec mp3... ho disinstallato il programma e l' ho installato nuovamente e rilanciato da terminal l' ubuntu-restricted-extras ma ancora non funziona... qualcuno ha una vaga idea di cosa posso fare?
<krabador> calmer0, te l'ho detto ieri sera
<calmer0> e non ho capito krabador
<calmer0> era pure l 1 e 30 di notte :)
<calmer0> poi sto dormendo solo 5 ore
<calmer0> visto che m sveglio alle 6
<krabador> calmer0, allora dovresti startene meno attaccato ad un pc...
<krabador> Loronso, dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<Riccardone> Loronso: hai dato un'occhiata qui ? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=573027
<krabador> !pastebin | Loronso
<ubot-it> Loronso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calmer0> krabador:  senza che ti arrabbi mi spighi quella cosa dell hdmi? perfavore?
<krabador> Loronso, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Loronso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7086850/
<Riccardone> calmer0: krabador è una persona molto sensibile, vacci piano ...
<krabador> !chat | Riccardone
<ubot-it> Riccardone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<calmer0> infatti ho chiesto perfavore
<Loronso> Ciao Riccardone... si ho letto il post ma alla fine ho fatto anch io i vari passaggi dell' utente ma nada... :/
<calmer0> mammama i che puzz ha fatto il cane
<chahal> mi e sparita la barra laterale e sopra ....
<chahal> cm posso risolverla ?
<chahal> c'e qualcuno ?
<claudio369> http://imageshack.com/a/img824/2299/dfdu.png così è completo il download?
<akis24> chahal: hai unity ?
<krabador> chahal, apri un terminale con ctrl alt t, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<chahal> provo
<andreal> scusate non riesco a formattare la pendrive
<krabador> claudio369, no
<claudio369> devo aspettare ancora? che scarichi?
<chahal> dice operazione nn permessa
<krabador> si, non ha ancora finito
<krabador> chahal, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> !pastebin | chahal
<ubot-it> chahal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Loronso> Krabador Grazie mille!! problema risolto! ma scusa non li avevo già questi pacchetti?
<Riccardone> Loronso: una re-installazione gli ha fatto bene ...
<krabador> Loronso, non tutti
<Loronso> peeeeeeeerfetto... Grazie mille per esserci sempre!
<Loronso> vi devo una media ;)
<krabador> buon ascolto
<Loronso> grazie!
<claudio369> come vado nel bios F8? del portatile riavvio e tengo premuto F8 e poi per uscire ?
<EBiForE> F10
<krabador> claudio369, dipende, spesso è canc, spesso f2
<EBiForE> e fai discard oppure save
<EBiForE> con F10 puoi uscire e salvare o sucire e dimenticare le modifiche
<EBiForE> *uscire
<andreal> krabador scusa il disturbo provo a formattare un pen drive ma non riesco leggendo in rete alcuni parlano di gparted dici sia una soluzione valida?
<krabador> andreal, si
<krabador> andreal, che ubuntu usi?
<andreal> io uso ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> andreal, allora, apri un terminale, sudo apt-get install gparted
<andreal> il fatto e che non riesco a modificare i file nella penna, file derivati da win
<krabador> andreal, poi sudo gparted
<andreal> ma se dando formatta non funziona con gparted funziona lo stesso?
<krabador> andreal, "formatta" in che senso?
<andreal> allora premo il tasto destro del mouse sulla pennetta
<andreal> e apre la tendina e clicco formatta
<Riccardone> krabador: ma fstab la monta automaticamente in scrittura la usb-pen ?
<krabador> andreal, installa gparted che è piu' indicato
<krabador> Riccardone, dipende
<andreal> ok krabador grazie
<krabador> andreal, scusami, a pendrive inserita, puoi mandare sudo fdisk -l
<andreal> solo un'ultima domanda se poi metto file da ubuntu me li legge in win?
<krabador> ed incollare il contenuto su pastebin?
<andreal> ok
<krabador> andreal, tu formatta in fat32 e i files verranno letti dappertutto
<andreal> devo trovare la cartella da terminale e poi dare fdisk-l
<krabador> andreal, no
<krabador> puoi aprire il terminale e digitare direttamente sudo fdisk -l
<andreal> scusa ne so poco di ubuntu sono un utilizzatore base
<krabador> andreal, ctrl alt t , per aprire il terminale
<andreal> si quello lo ricordo insieme abbiamo risolto un problema di adobe flash  tempo fa
<andreal> ok mi da una risposta ora la devo postare  dove?
<andreal> scusa se uso il privato krabador
<krabador> andreal, pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | andreal
<ubot-it> andreal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7086959/
<andreal> spero di esserci riuscito
<andreal> ti compare il link?
<krabador> si
<krabador> è corretto
<krabador> andreal, è 32mb la pendrive?
<chahal> <krabador> mi dice reinstall nn trovato
<krabador> chahal, che ubuntu stai usando?
<chahal> 12.04 LTS
<andreal> si krabador è un po vecchia
<chahal> in sessione ospite fa vedere la barra laterale e anke di sopra
<krabador> andreal, allora, se hai installato gparted
<andreal> prima con i vecchi ubuntu funzionava tranquillamente
<krabador> andreal, manda sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> e sudo umount /dev/sdb
<krabador> poi manda sudo goarted
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> quest'ultimo.
<andreal> quindi l'unica soluzione formattarla?
<krabador> chahal, manda un pastebin del comando che hai mandato
<chahal> <krabador> ok
<krabador> !pastebin | chahal
<ubot-it> chahal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreal> ok grazie krabador buona notte
<andreal> buona notte a tutti
<krabador> andreal, aspetta un attimo
<chahal> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto reinstall
<andreal> dimi krabador
<andreal> dimmi
<krabador> sudo apt-get install gksu
<claudio369> facciamo piccoli passi aiutami ad installare sul ubuntu 10.04 il wifi come faccio
<krabador> andreal, poi estrai la chiavetta
<krabador> andreal, reinserisci la chiavetta, e mandi gksu nautilus
<krabador> andreal, accedi nella chiavetta
<krabador> e vedi che succese
<krabador> succede
<krabador> claudio369, perdiamo tempo se la chiavetta non è supportata
<claudio369> non riesco dicono F2 ad entrare nel bios
<chahal> <krabador> Generazione albero delle dipendenze   Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto reinstall
<claudio369> la chiavetta per montare dei drivers la vede
<krabador> chahal, il comando segnalatoti, è sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<claudio369> non so per il reboot
<andreal> cos'è gksu?
<krabador> claudio369, allora, spegni il pc, inserisci la chiavetta
<krabador> claudio369, accendi
<claudio369> ok
<claudio369> e poi
<krabador> andreal, frontend grafico per su
<krabador> andreal, è indicato per mandare eseguibili grafici in super user
<krabador> claudio369, poi in alto a destra, c'è il task di network manager, il gestore delle reti
<krabador> claudio369, ci clicci sopra col tasto sinistro, e vedi che succese
<andreal> scusa va un po in stallo ogni tanto
<chahal> <krabador> ha fatto qualcosa ma nn e cambiato nulla
<krabador> andreal, in che senso
<chahal> <krabador>  devo reavviare ?
<andreal> mi fa videata nera tipo che deve aaricare
<andreal> non centrano i comandi me lof a ogni tanto il pc
<claudio369> connessione VPN
<krabador> chahal, se non incolli in canale quello che fanno i comandi che ti vengono impartiti
<krabador> è inutile
<krabador> !pastebin | chahal
<ubot-it> chahal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreal> devo staccare krabador scusami
<krabador> ciao
<andreal> purtroppo non posso continuare stasera ti ringrazio moltissimo erp l'aiuto
<andreal> temo sia la penna datata cmq
<claudio369> aggiungi?
<krabador> chahal, se sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop, è andato a buon fine, devi riavviare
<andreal> buona notte a tutti
<krabador> claudio369, c'è una rete wireless a casa^
<krabador> casa?
<claudio369> si
<chahal> ho incollato
<krabador> claudio369, se la pendrive fosse funzionante, le avrebbe già rilevate
<krabador> chahal, non con pastebin
<chahal> provo restart
<krabador> chahal, e non quello che scegli tu di incollare, il comando deve essere completo
<chahal> ok
<claudio369> significa che l' adattatore che ho comperato non è compatibile?
<krabador> al momento no
<krabador> claudio369, manda adesso, lsusb
<krabador> e iwconfig
<chahal> <krabador> ora ?
<krabador> chahal, hai riavviato?
<claudio369> ralink tecnology
<claudio369> lo vede come prima
<krabador> claudio369, lshw -C network
<krabador> claudio369, è il caso tu ti connetta con quella macchina con un cavo ethernet
<krabador> per facilitare estremamente il supporto
<krabador> claudio369, e per poter installare eventualmente quello che puo' servire
<chahal> <krabador> nn e cambiato niente
<claudio369> http://imageshack.com/a/img547/338/brnk.png
<krabador> chahal, sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity unity-common unity-2d unity-2d-common
<claudio369> ok domani compero un altro cavo di rete cosi collego il portatile ed ho eventualmente anche una manualità con questo in windows
<krabador> chahal, e riavvia
<krabador> claudio369, se hai un solo cavo di rete, puoi attaccarlo a quella macchina,ed entrare qui
<chahal> <krabador> ho fatto...nn e cambiato niente
<krabador> chahal, se non posti il contenuto dei comandi
<krabador> per me è come se non fai nulla
<claudio369> grazie tante della tua pazienza  nell'ambiente linus sono completamente spaesato..
<claudio369> buona notte
<krabador> claudio369, buona notte
<chahal> <krabador> hon incollato i comandi in pastebin
<krabador> chahal, clicca su paste, ed incolla qui il link risultante
<chahal> user@user-HP-630-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity unity-common unity-2d unity-2d-common [sudo] password for user:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   linux-headers-3.2.0-27 linux-headers-3.2.0-51 libgtkspell0   linux-headers-3.2.0-27-gener
<chahal> <krabador>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7087099/
<krabador> chahal, ed al riavvio quante sessioni puoi selezionare?
<chahal> due
<chahal> in sessioni ospiti funziona tt normale
<krabador> chahal, allora, sudo apt-get purge ubuntu desktop && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> chahal, dopo cosa , ha iniziato a fare cosi' il sistema?
<chahal> <krabador> attacando tv
<krabador> chahal, e adesso l'hai staccata?
<chahal> <krabador> si
<krabador> chahal, ma l'hai staccata dopo averla spenta?
<krabador> chahal, sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> chahal, questo è il comando corretto
<calmer0> ma c'è il firewall su lubuntu?
<chahal> <krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7087145/
<chahal> <krabador> che devo fare si o No
<krabador> si
<krabador> devi fare si
<krabador> dopo da pure sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> calmer0, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall
<chahal> <krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7087162/
<krabador> chahal, bene prova a riavviare
<krabador> chahal, aspetta
<krabador> chahal, sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> poi riavvia
<calmer0> grazie krabador  ecco perchè c'era su puppylinux
<chahal> <krabador> nulla
<krabador> alt + f2
<krabador> unity --reset
<krabador> all'interno
<xubuntu116> Buona sera a tutti
<xubuntu116> Ho un problema con Xbuntu
<krabador> xubuntu116, chiedi
<xubuntu116> quando compare la pagina graficacon la freccina sullo sfondo grigio
<xubuntu116> il sistema si impalla
<krabador> xubuntu116, che versione, e su che hardware
<xubuntu116> e, in questo momento... lampeggia come un temporale notturno...
<xubuntu116> la versione l'ho scaricata adesso dal sito originale
<xubuntu116> l'hardware
<krabador> xubuntu116, non è una risposat
<krabador> xubuntu116, che versione e che hardware
<xubuntu116> è un pc pentium4 3 ghz con 1,46 mega di ram
<xubuntu116> 13.10
<krabador> xubuntu116, quando è stato installato?
<xubuntu116> è la versione di Xubuntu
<xubuntu116> adesso
<xubuntu116> il tentativo....
<krabador> xubuntu116, durante la procedura di installazione ci sono stati problemi?
<calmer0> notte
<xubuntu116> no ma non ha proseguito l'installazione....
<xubuntu116> nel senso che avvio da cd rom
<xubuntu116> lui inizia la sua routine
<krabador> xubuntu116, che scheda video?
<xubuntu116> e quando arriva al momento in cui comincia ad apparire l'inrterfaccia grafica con lo sfondo grigio e la freccina del cursore al centro (tipo win) impazzisce...
<xubuntu116> adesso te lo dico...
<xubuntu116> riavvio winxp
<krabador> xubuntu116, che sistema stai usando?
<xubuntu116> sono su due pc
<xubuntu116> adesso mentre scrivo su win 7
<Gian_> ciao come faccio
<krabador> xubuntu116, qual'è quello con xubuntu?
<xubuntu116> l'instyallazione che cerco di fare su una macchina con xp
<Gian_> con la connessione senza cavo
<Gian_> a farla
<krabador> xubuntu116, allora, piuttosto che riavviare xp
<krabador> xubuntu116, riavvia sempre il cd, e selezione
<krabador> seleziona "nomodeset" all'avvio del cd
<krabador> con f6
<xubuntu116> ehm troppo tardi :-)
<Gian_> giusto
<krabador> xubuntu116, vuoi aiuto o no?
<xubuntu116> si ma nel frattempo era partito xp....
<xubuntu116> sorry...
<Gian_> kabador grz per oggi
<krabador> Gian_, lshw -C network, e manda in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gian_> a scrivo come prima nel ricuadro lshw -C
<Gian_> kabador scrivo quello
<xubuntu116> >Scheda video SiS 661 fxmiu
<xubuntu116> krabador
<xubuntu116> c6
<xubuntu116> ?
<krabador> xubuntu116, fa partire il supporto di installazione
<Gian_> krabador allora
<krabador> xubuntu116, premi f6
<krabador> alla schermata di selezione
<krabador> e seleziona nomodeset
<xubuntu116> credo di averlo fatto prima....
<xubuntu116> adesso lo rifaccio....
<xubuntu116> ok ho premuto nomodeset
<xubuntu116> che adesso è selezionato
<Gian_> krabador come faccio allora
<krabador> xubuntu116, fai prova xubuntu senza installare
<krabador> se appare in inglese
<xubuntu116> ok
<krabador> puoi premere f2
<krabador> e selezionare l'italiano
<krabador> <krabador> Gian_, lshw -C network, e manda in pastebin
<krabador> Gian_, non è apparso questo messaggio?
<krabador> Gian_, dal terminale
<xubuntu116> sta lavorando....
<Gian_> si lo scrivo facendo ctrl + alt e t
<xubuntu116> c'è la scritta e i pallini sotto che scorrono....
<krabador> Gian_, si
<xubuntu116> ora dvd lavora e monitor nero
<Gian_> e scrivo
<krabador> xubuntu116, aspetta
<xubuntu116> niente.... appena appare la prima freccina.... non va più avanti e inizia fare come dei flash....
<jester-> xubuntu116: quanto è vecchio il pc
<xubuntu116> 2001 ?
<krabador> xubuntu116, iscrivilo al liceo
<xubuntu116> ma è un p4  a 3 gigahertz
<xubuntu116> ma scusate l'ignoranza qual'è la soglia di età ?
<jester-> xubuntu116: piglia lubuntu cd alternate
<jester-> xubuntu116: p4 digiamo che è bisnonno
<xubuntu116> O_O
<xubuntu116> Lubuntu ci arrivo, CD alternate meno...
<xubuntu116> dove lo trovo ?
<jester-> xubuntu116: lubuntu 12.04 che piu avanti la retrocompatibilità è stata ridotta
<krabador> xubuntu116, se fosse fiammante, staremmo ancora al p4
<gian___> krabador vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7087419/
<xubuntu116> ok vado....
<krabador> Gian_, c'è una rete wireless attiva, in questo momento, dove sei?
<Gian_> no io uso la mia telecom italia
<jester-> xubuntu116: pia alternate i386 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Gian_> krabador ho telecom io
<krabador> Gian_, per vedere se rileva reti wireless, se funziona la scheda
<xubuntu116> ok sto scaricando....
<krabador> Gian_, software-properties-gtk  da terminale, e vedi cosa ti appare nell'ultima tab a destra
<Gian_> ti copio tutto
<krabador> Gian_, appare una finestra
<krabador> Gian_, devi vedere cosa c'è nell'ultima tab a destra
<Gian_> dove dice driver aggiuntivi
<Gian_> krabador
<Gian_> dice non driver propietario in uso
<krabador> nessuna lista?
<Gian_> driver aggiuntivi non usare il dispositivo
<Gian_> dice
<krabador> Gian_, chiudi
<krabador> apri il terminale
<Gian_> sta aperto il riquadro cosa scrivo
<krabador> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> e riavvia. Se non hai una rete wireless da testare, al riavvio, manda iwconfig
<krabador> calimr0, registralo il nick
<calimr0> krabador:  stavo vedendo un video a tutto schermo su youtube s'è bloccato tutto e non partiva niente
<gian___> leggi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7087462/
<gian___> krabador
<xubuntu116> con lubutu sta caricando....
<calimr0> ah ad ogni avviao c'è quel mesaggio hda intel spurios response
<krabador> Gian_, bene, riavvia, e la scheda funziona
<Gian_> ravvio il pc
<calimr0> krabador:  c'è un registro per vedere quell errore che ha bloccato il pc a cosa è dovuto?
<krabador> calimr0, per quello all'avvio, puoi vedere nel log di ubuntu
<krabador> calimr0, per l'ultimo, nel log di xorg
<calimr0> ehm non so i percorsi
<krabador> calimr0, trovi tutto in /var/log
<Gian_> kabador non trova la mia connessione con il wi fi
<krabador> kern.log     Xorg.0.log
<krabador> Gian_, mi hai detto di non averne una
<krabador> Gian_, ce la fai a rispondere ad una domanda?
<krabador> <krabador> Gian_, c'è una rete wireless attiva, in questo momento, dove sei?
<krabador> <Gian_> no io uso la mia telecom italia
<Gian_> si ho una ed e questa Telecom-64846113 (Visibile)
<Gian_> e questa la mia rete wireless
<krabador> non potevi dirlo prima
<Gian_> allora
<Gian_> scusa
<krabador> Gian_, apri il terminale, manda iwconfig
<Gian_> fatto
<Gian_> e uscito questo
<calimr0> sto vedendo ma non ci capisco niente krabador
<gian___> vedi
<gian___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7087507/
<calimr0> vabbè notte
<Gian_> ai visto adesso
<krabador> calimr0, il log non è una cosa popolare
<calimr0> non ho capito krabador scusami
<Gian_> allora
<krabador> calimr0, il log, magari lo posti a chi ci capisce
<calimr0> sarebbe è invece che ?
<krabador> e/o fai delle ricerche
<calimr0> ah lo posso postare?
<krabador> calimr0, pretendi che cose molto tecniche siano alla tua portata
<calimr0> non vorrei scocciarti ulteriormente
<krabador> calimr0, per quanto riguarda il supporto puoi chiedere tutto
<krabador> calimr0, solo che non voglio vederti soffrire alle prese con un crudele lof
<krabador> log
<Gian_> krabador ai visto adesso
<calimr0> ma krabador forse lubuntu il 13.10 è troppo potente per questo pc?
<calimr0> devo mettere la versione 12.04?
<calimr0> cmq posto i log
<calimr0> e grazie ancora
<calimr0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimr0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7087524/
<Gian_> krabador cosa devo fare
<Gian_> ora
<Gian_> ai visto
<krabador> Gian_, la scheda funziona
<Gian_> ok
<Gian_> ma la mia rete questa Telecom-64846113 (Visibile) non la vede
<krabador> calimr0, errori xorg non ne ha dati
<krabador> calimr0, vediamo che dice il kernel, ma seleziona solo la parte piu' adiacente all'orario del problema
<calimr0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7087530/
<Gian_> krabador non mi fa accedere a  Telecom-64846113 (Visibile)
<krabador> Gian_, che dice il task di network manager in alto a destra
<Gian_> mi da tutte le reti ma la mia no
<Gian_> la Telecom-64846113 (Visibile) non la da
<jester-> se da le altre non c'è motivo che non dia la tua a meno che non c'è segnale
<Gian_> mi da tutte ma la mia no
<jester-> Gian_: cosa ti dice la logica
<jester-> la mia mi dice che un segnale radio c'è lo prendi se non c'è che centra il sistema?
<Gian_> krabador non mi da la mia rete mi da tutte ma la mia no
<jester-> madu
<jester-> krabador: esci la rete di Gian_
<calimr0> notte
<krabador> jester-, sto frugando, ma non la trovo
<Gian_> krabador non trova la mia rete
<jester-> sbrigati,  non fare lo gnorri
<krabador> jester-, sto vedendo dappertutto
<krabador> spetta che vedo nella giacca
<krabador> Gian_, prova ad impostarla a manon
<Gian_> e come devo fare krabador
<jester-> non piglia il segnale, sarà infognato rispetto alla trasmittente, non mi pare cosi difficile da capire
<Gian_> a mano
<krabador> Gian_, prima prova a cercarla, il piu' vicino possibile al modem
<krabador> Gian_, per vedere se non è una questione di distanza
<jester-> Gian_: sei sicuro di avere un modem wifi?
<Gian_> si
<jester-> quanto ssei lontano e la wifi è abilitata?
<Gian_> vedi Rete Wi-Fi (SSID)	Telecom-64846113 (Visibile) Stato Interfaccia Radio	Abilitato Canale	13 larghezza di canale	20 MHz Modalità di cifratura	WPA-PSK TKIP-AES 256 bit
<jester-> il sistema pia il problema è la trasittente cioè il router
<jester-> o sei troppo lontano o sei infognato e non prende il segnale
<Gian_> si ma non trova la mia
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-14
<jester-> madu
<Gian_> o capito ma voglio farlo funzionare jester
<jester-> Gian_: per quanto ci riguarda la wifi del sistema funza visto che prende
<jester-> se la tua non la vede lo devi risolvere tu il problema
<Gian_> e come devo fare
<jester-> controlla se il rutter è a posto, e avvicianati di piu
<jester-> è li i lproblema
<krabador> Gian_, se rileva altre reti, la scheda funziona, ed il sistema è a posto
<jester-> eh
<jester-> come dire che se non prendi telemontecarlo ma tutti gli altri canali il problema è la tv
<Gian_> lo so ma la mia non la rileva
<krabador> Gian_, percio' devi provare a vedere se te la rileva da vicino
<krabador> in modo da verificare se sei troppo lontano
<Gian_> e il modem e vicino due passi
<Gian_> a me il pc e sopra e sotto il modem
<krabador> Gian_, modem telecom?
<Gian_> si
<Gian_> Stato Collegamento Collegamento ADSL Servizio ADSL	Attivo	Telegestione	Attiva Velocità trasmissione	476 kbps	Velocità ricezione	8126 kbps Modalità ADSL	ADSL2+	VPI/VCI	8/35 Collegamento Internet Modalità	Bridged+Routed	Profilo tariffario	ADSL Res Flat Connessione automatica da modem	Attiva	 	Indirizzo IP pubblico connessione da modem	79.32.72.39 vedi
<jester-> Gian_: allora il rutter non tramette
<jester-> Gian_: la wifi è attiva nelle impostazioni router?
<jester-> il led wifi è verde?
<Gian_> Wi-Fi	Attiva	Ricevuto	 	30028	44 Inviato	37703	63
<Gian_> si e verde
<krabador> Gian_, vai in wi-fi , di gestione modem
<jester-> Gian_: che essid ha
<jester-> mica te la fa vedere col tuo nome
<jester-> <Gian_> Wi-Fi Attiva Ricevuto   30028 44 Inviato 37703 63  vuol dire che sta andando
<Gian_> questo Rete Wi-Fi (SSID)	Telecom-64846113 (Visibile)
<jester-> 64846113  no lo vdi nelle reti?
<Gian_> no
<jester-> allora il modem è cucco
<krabador> Gian_, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<krabador> ed incolla in pastebon
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> se wifi abilitata led verde sei a due passi e non la vedi
<krabador> se sei cosi' vicino, ed è tutto a posto, potrebbe esserci qualche problema col modem, a meno di non provarlo con qualcos'altro con un altro sistema
<jester-> Gian_: e togli il cavo
<Gian_> e uscito wnlano interface doesn't support scanning
<Gian_> come mai krabador
<Gian_> jester con un altro sistema va
<Gian_> allora
<krabador> Gian_, puoi provare a settarla a mano
<Gian_> e come si fa dimmelo krabador
<jester-> o a ussare l'altro sistema anche su sto pc
<krabador> nel task in altro a destra , con le freccette bianche, network manager
<jester-> ubuntu è stronza prende tutte le reti meno quella di casa
<krabador> clicca col tasto sinistro e seleziona modifica connessioni
<jester-> vado notte
<krabador> Gian_, poi aggiungi
<Gian_> krabador lo fatto ma non va
<krabador> Gian_, sicuro di aver fatto bene
<krabador> inserito corretto ssid essid
<krabador> chiave
<Gian_> si
<krabador> tipo di chiave
<krabador> Gian_, devi provare a riavviare
<Gian_> ok aspe
<Gian_> sono su crea una nuova rete wifi
<Gian_> krabador
<Gian_> modo cosa metto
<Gian_> krabador
<akis24> giorno
<gab_> salve
<gab_> scusate tuti
<gab_> avrei bisogno di un aiuto...ho installato ubuntu su un pc (solo ubuntu) però vorrei disinstallarlo
<akis24> gab_: se hai solo ubuntu sull'hard-disk formatti e basta
<gab_> come si fa akis24 ?
<akis24> gab_:  se hai il disco live di ubuntu lo avvii apri gpartded e fai formattare il disco
<gab_> ok...provo
<gab_> non mi fa partire il disco akis24 , dice "an error occured while loading the archive"
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gab_> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià
<gab_> come si formatta ubuntu?
<jester-> preciso come winzoz
<jester-> formatti la partizione
<gab_> non ho partizioni e ho solo installato ubuntu
<jester-> gab_: dati e sistemi oprativi stanno su partizione
<jester-> almeno una per disco esiste non potresti usarlo
<peppemaria> buongiorno, ho sempre utilizzato windows e ora mi trovo su ubuntu e ho difficoltà a capire come funziona questa chat
<peppemaria> come posso utulizzarla come facevo su windows?
<mettiu> ciao non riesco a vedere i dvd originali? come devo fare?
<Gian_> ciao come mai con il telefono la rete senza fili va e cn Ubuntu no
<Gian_> Risp
<jester-> mettiu: ubuntu xubuntu o lubuntu
<ExPBoy> mettiu, e che programma usi per vederli?
<jester-> si è addormito
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> Gian_ è da stanotte che ha il problema che dopo aver messo su broadcom wifi gli vede tutte le reti del circondario meno quella di casa sua
<jester-> il bello è che il cellofono la vede
<ExPBoy> avrà configurato male
<jester-> ExPBoy: dice che non la vede nella lista reti
<jester-> è stronza ubuntu
<ExPBoy> urca
<jester-> ne vede una decina meno la sua
<ExPBoy> strano
<jester-> strano si
<ExPBoy> via cavo va?
<jester-> il segnale radio non è un'opinone se non c' non c'è
<jester-> penso che usi il cavo ma risponde sempre evasivamente
<ExPBoy> allora avrà il router wifi guasto
<jester-> secndo lui funza
<jester-> tanto che il cellofono lo usa
<ExPBoy> ok allora vado a pranzo
<ExPBoy> :)
<mussetto> ciao a tutti sono nuovo di ubuntu,vorrei sapere come installare i driver di una stampante,una epson stylus 200.....
<jester-> mussetto: installando nuova stampante non c'è in lista?
<mussetto> il fatto è che non so come si fa....collego la stampante e poi....?devo scaricare qualche pacchetto..?
<jester-> mussetto: come in winz impostazioni di sistema-->stampanti-->aggiungi stampante
<jester-> mussetto: eventualmente se non c'è http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonEpl6200l
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/EpsonMulti
<mussetto> grazie!! ora provvedo subito...
<davide_> ciao a tutti
<davide_> ho installato ubuntu 13.10 ora volendo usare gnome, ho installato gnome 3.8 e ho riavviato, ma vedo ancora l'ambiente grafico originale, come faccio a passare a gnome?
<jester-> davide_: alla finestre di login si cambia la sessione
<davide_> e da dopo il riavvio non si vede più il puntatore
<jester-> davide_: come lo hai installato gnome
<davide_> ho provato a terminare la sessione, ma non mi da opzioni per cambiare ambiente
<davide_> quando loggo
<jester-> davide_: come lo hai installato gnome
<jester-> che nei repo non c'è
<davide_> ho seguito questo
<davide_> http://www.lffl.org/2013/03/gnome-38-rilasciato-le-novita-e-come.html
<jester-> davide_: come da prassi molti ppa generano questi problemi
<davide_> :/
<davide_> come mi consiglieresti di procedere?
<jester-> rimedio, se funza, installi aptitude e poi
<jester-> sudo apt-get install ppa-pruge
<jester-> sudo ppa-pruge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<jester-> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge aptitude
<jester-> sudo ppa-pruge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<davide_> dice operazione install non valida
<jester-> scrivi bene
<davide_> ops scusa
<davide_> sta lavorando alla rimozione
<jester-> spera che faccia bene
<davide_> sudo ppa-pruge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3    questo comando devo darlo sia prima che dopo l'installazione di aptitude?
<jester-> dopo
<davide_> ah ok io ho seguito in ordine e l'ho fatto prima
<jester-> è aotitude che fa il lavoro sporco, siccome che qualche coglione ha deciso di non metterlo di default va installato
<jester-> <jester-> rimedio, se funza, installi aptitude e poi
<jester-> <jester-> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<jester-> non hai letto bene
<jester-> davide_: comunque ha concluso?
<davide_> non ancora
<davide_> sta facendo tutte sostituzioni tipo: preparativi per sostituire xxx
<jester-> ok
<Gian_> ciao e buon giorno
<Gian_> come mai mi escono blocca sesione ospite e gianluca e non esce solo gianluca
<Gian_> akis24 perchè esce cosi
<Gian_> ce qualcuno
<davide_> jester-, installando aptitude mi dice che è già alla sua versione più recente
<jester-> davide_: per quello ha fatto
<jester-> se c'era dovrebbe essere andato a buon fine, dovrebbe
<davide_> ok ora cosa dovrei fare?
<jester-> riavviare
<davide_> ok
<Gian_> jester ome mai mi escono blocca sessione ospite e gianluca e non esce solo gianluca
<jester-> Gian_: cioè?
<Gian_> mi esce quando si blocca il pc che devo mettere la passwor e si riaccende esce sessione ospite e Gianluca come mai due
<jester-> perchè esiste anche una eventuale sessione ospite ma non vedo il problema
<davide_> jester-, ora mi chiede la psw per acceedere e dopo averla inserita si blocca tutto
<Gian_> e se la voglio togliere jester come devo fare
<jester-> vai in impostazioni energia e salva schermo e togli
<Gian_> a dove devo andare jester
<davide_> magari faccio così, reinstallo ubuntu, ma poi come faccio per avere la versione grafica vecchia con i pannelli sopra e sotto e con applicazioni e risorse sul pannello di sopra?
<jester-> io vado a prtanzo
<Gian_> jester  dove devo andare
<davide_> ok
<jester-> davide_: installi gnome-session-fallback ma se installi kubuntu hai un desktop convenzionale altamante configurabile
<jester-> non una vaccata
<Gian_> dove devo andare per levarlo jester
<jester-> <jester-> vai in impostazioni energia e salva schermo e togli
<jester-> <Gian_> a dove devo andare jester
<davide_> e fosse xubuntu?
<jester-> davide_: è come la bindi a la belèn
<jester-> vedi un po te
<davide_> ahah ok
<davide_> il fascino delle mature
<Gian_> non lo trovo jester trovo solo alimentazione  monitor sicurezza e privacy
<jester-> gusti so gusti nè
<davide_> grazie per ora per l'aiuto
<Gian_> non lo trovo jester
<Gian_> perfavore mi aiuti
<Gian_> risp
<daniele_> Ciao a tutti, ho installato l'estensione per chromium che permette di integrare le notifiche in unity ma pultroppo le notiche coninuano ad essere quelle tradizionali, ho ubuntu 12.04, qualche suggerimento ?
<Gian_> ce qualcuno
<Gian_> come mai mi escono blocca sessione ospite e gianluca e non esce solo
<Gian_> risp
<glpiana> ola
<nike__> ciao a tutti cerco di scaricare un qualsiasi programma da softwer ubuntu manon me lo fa fare mi dice prima scaricamento non riuscito e alla fine dice che richiede l installazione di pacchetti non fidati. chi potrebbe dire cosa devo fare??
<nike__> c'è nessuno
<glpiana> nike__, chiudi software center
<glpiana> vabbè
<glpiana> nike__, chiudi software center
<nike__> ci sono
<glpiana> nike__, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> nike__, se termina con errori, copiali su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | nike__
<ubot-it> nike__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nike__> fatto
<glpiana> nike__, ha dato errori?
<nike__> buuu ho scritto quella frase e ti ho mandato  in paste
<nike__> una lunga serie di parole..............
<glpiana> premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nike__> Paste from nicolevita at Fri, 14 Mar 2014 13:24:54 +0000
<glpiana> nike__, l'indirizzo http della pagina
<nike__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090120/
<glpiana> nike__, dimmi cosa ti risponde il comando: lsb_release -r
<nike__> dove lo trovo questo comando son una principiante
<glpiana> nike__, devi scriverlo nel terminale
<nike__> ok
<nike__> non trovato
<glpiana> nike__, scrivilo correttamente o copialo da qui
<nike__> lsb_release -r
<nike__> lo scrivo così
<nike__> niente
<nike__> non mi fa niente
<nike__> release mi dice
<Gian_> glpiana come mai mi escono blocca sessione ospite e gianluca e non esce solo
<glpiana> mi fiderò di quanto è uscito dal comando precedente. la tua versione di ubuntu è vecchia e non più supportata. dovresti aggiornare il tuo sistema
<nike__> ma come devo fare, questa veresione mi è stata mandata dopo aver mandato il mio pc asus in assistenza
<nike__> io non ne capisco nulla
<glpiana> !avanzamento | nike__
<ubot-it> nike__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<glpiana> nike__, no, sbagliato guida
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | nike__
<ubot-it> nike__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<glpiana> Gian_, non ho capito
<nike__> allora leggo passo per passo
<nike__> e installo?? non è difficile vero<''
<nike__> ??
<Gian_> ho detto che quando si blocca mi esce sessione ospite e gianluca
<Gian_> voglio solo gianluca
<nike__> gl piana ma io come faccio a spaer che versione è?
<glpiana> Gian_, ah ok, dovresti vedere se nelle impostazioni del login manager (che dovresti trovare tra le impostazioni di sistema) c'è la possibilità di togliere la sessione ospite. se non la trovi dimmelo che cerco qualcosa
<Gian_> non la trovo
<nike__> ragazzi per me è arabo, aiutami glpiana
<glpiana> nike__, dal comando di prima direi che è oneiric, la 11.10, cioè una versione di 2 anni e mezzo fa
<nike__> ok allora vado sull apagina installazione note avanzamento e scaricolaversione nuova da li??
<nike__> troppo difficile per me
<glpiana> nike__, se vuoi mettere direttamente la nuova (prima provandola da dvd o da chiavetta) scarica da qui:
<glpiana> !release | nike__
<ubot-it> nike__: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<nike__> mi serve una chiavetta o un cd??
<glpiana> nike__, una chiavetta o un dvd. diciamo che la chiavetta è meglio perchè la puoi rifare quante volte vuoi. sempre che il tuo pc faccia avvio da usb
<glpiana> Gian_, come te la cavi con terminale e editor di testi?
<Gian_> poco
<nike__> ma c'è un sistema che permette diaiutarmi con qualcuno di voi cheentra nel mio pc
<glpiana> Gian_, ti posto una guida, vedi se pensi di poterla seguire: http://www.howtogeek.com/117994/how-to-disable-ubuntus-guest-session-account/
<nike__> cmq io al momento non ho ne cd ne chiavetta...l'unica cosa devo portare il pc da un tecnico
<glpiana> nike__, qui non c'è un supporto di quel tipo
<glpiana> Gian_, qui in italiano http://www.ubuntu-linux.it/come-abilitare-o-disabilitare-la-sessione-ospite-su-ubuntu-12-04/
<nike__> capisco, cmq devo mettere la nuova versione, ok grazie andrò da un tecnico mi farò aiutare
<glpiana> !installazione | nike__
<ubot-it> nike__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> nike__, segui la guida di installazione, non è nulla di complicato
<glpiana> Gian_, che versione hai?
<Gian_> 13.10 e la verisone glpiana
<glpiana> Gian_, se quelle guide non calzano dimmelo
<Gian_> glpian mi sono fermato qua cosa devo fare dopo aver inserito la password si aprirà Gedit (l’editor di testo di Ubuntu). All’interno del testo bisogna localizzare      [SeatDefaults]     greeter-session=unity-greeter     user-session=ubuntu
<Gian_> cosa faccio glpiana
<glpiana> Gian_, una volta che hai trovato quelle righe, ne aggiungi una con scritto: allow-guest=false
<Gian_> lo scritto glpiana e dopo cosa faccio dopo averlo scritto
<Gian_> si e aperto get edit  e  ho scritto quello glpiana
<glpiana> Gian_, salva il file e chiudi gedit
<Gian_> fatto lo salvato glpiana e dopo
<glpiana> Gian_, io controllerei il file: scrivi nel terminale: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<glpiana> Gian_, copia quello che è uscito su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gian_> ho fatto ed e uscito allow-guest=flase glpiana
<glpiana> Gian_, metti su pastebin tutto l'output
<Gianluca> glpiana vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090319/
<Gian_> te lo mandato vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090319/ glpiana
<glpiana> Gian_, e tutto il resto del file che fine ha fatto? l'hai cancellato?
<Gian_> no
<Gian_> vedi
<glpiana> Gian_, era vuoto quel file?
<Guest39244> vedi glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090331/
<Gian_> vedi te lo copiato tuto
<glpiana> Gian_, ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa: quando hai aperto il file per aggiungere quella riga il file era vuoto?
<Gian_> si
<Gian_> e ho aggiunto quello
<Gian_> che mi hai detto
<glpiana> Gian_, allora se il file era vuoto non hai potuto trovare le cose scritte in quella guida. potevi anche dirlo
<glpiana> Gian_, scrivi: ls /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<glpiana> Gian_, dimmi se elnca qualcosa
<Guest39244> e uscito questo glpiana 10-ubuntu.conf           50-guest-wrapper.conf  50-xserver-command.conf 50-greeter-wrapper.conf  50-unity-greeter.conf
<Gian_> e uscito questo glpiana
<FAFFO> salve a tutti
<FAFFO> avrei un problema di surriscaldamento eccessivo
<FAFFO> del mio notebookù
<Gian_> glpiana e uscito questo glpiana 10-ubuntu.conf           50-guest-wrapper.conf  50-xserver-command.conf 50-greeter-wrapper.conf  50-unity-greeter.conf
<cristian_c> FAFFO, hai doppia scheda grafica?
<FAFFO> qualcuno sa come affrontare tale problema?
<glpiana> Guest39244, allora prova a chiudere la sessione e vedi se è risolto, se no torna qui che modifichiamo un altro file
<Gian_> a glpiana ravvio il pc allora
<Gian_> o no
<glpiana> Gian_, se vuoi puoi anche riavviarlo, ma basta chiudere la sessione
<Gian_> fatto lo ravviato glpiana
<Ser90> Sto testando la versione di Ubuntu 13.10 in Virtualbox
<Ser90> Ho aggiornato Virtualbox alla versione 4.3.8
<Ser90> da adesso non vedo più il desktop di ubuntu
<Ser90> cosa è successo?
<cristian_c> Ser90, come l'hai aggiornato?
<Ser90> ho scaricato dal sito il programma, ho disinstallato la vecchia versione per fare una installazione pulita. Specifico che il programma è su Windows 8.1
<edoedo> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> FAFFO, no privato
<FAFFO> ok sorry
<Gian_> glpiana non parte piu il pc
<FAFFO> http://www.toshiba.it/discontinued-products/satellite-a350d-10s/
<FAFFO> questo è il mio pc
<edoedo> ho un problema con una partizione, creata con unbuntu, quando ho reinstallato ubuntu e provo ad accedervi mi dice che non ho i permessi. come faccio?
<glpiana> Gian_, dove arriva il caricamento?
<Gian_> si blocca e po non partr piu il sistema
<glpiana> Gian_, premi ctrl+alt+f1 ed esegui il login testuale
<cristian_c> Ser90, con quale ubuntu?
<Ser90> La 13.10, quella attuale scaricata dal sito ufficiale
<Gian_> mi dice login incorrect
<beginner> salve qualcuno puo' aiutarmi
<Gian_> glpiana
<glpiana> Gian_, se ti dice login incorrect è perchè non scrivi correttamente user e password
<cristian_c> FAFFO, apri un terminale?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | beginner
<ubot-it> beginner: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<edoedo> qualcuno che sappia come aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> *.
<Gian_> il nome era Giuanluca
<Gian_> e la password juventus1
<beginner> ho installato ubuntu su una partizione vista
<cristian_c> Ser90, sicuro che la nuova versione di virtualbox sia compatibile con la 13.10?
<glpiana> Gian_, a parte che non è il caso di scriverli qui. riprova e scrivi correttamente (anche maiuscole e minuscole)
<edoedo> ho un problema con una partizione, creata con unbuntu, quando ho reinstallato ubuntu e provo ad accedervi mi dice che non ho i permessi. come faccio?
<beginner> ma mi accorgo che e' molto lento nell' aprire
<beginner> le icone a sinistra e' molto lento come mai ?
<Ser90> Pensavo di si, visto che la precedente mi faceva usare la 13.10 a perfezione.
<cristian_c> Ser90, controlla
<FAFFO> cristin_c ora non sto sul pc in oggetto
<cristian_c> Ser90, comunque, hai ragione
<FAFFO> magari se hai un thread di un forum o una pagina nota che parla di questo problem a
<Gian_> dice glpiana  ubuntu comes with absolutely no warranty to the extent permitted by
<FAFFO> potrei farlo poi
<cristian_c> FAFFO, quando hai a disposizione quel pc, torna qui
<glpiana> Gian_, ok, quindi ti ha fatto fare il login
<Gian_> e uscito gianluca@Gianluca:
<Gian_> e cosa faccio
<glpiana> Gian_, ora scrivi: sudo mv /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf_old
<FAFFO> ok grazie cristian_c
<Ser90> ho fatto delle ricerche e, in teoria, è compatibile, il "bug" si presenta nel momento in cui vengono installati i driver della macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> FAFFO, ha sempre dato quel problema?
<cristian_c> edoedo, che partizione?
<edoedo> ciao a tuttu! ho un problema con una partizione, creata con unbuntu, quando ho reinstallato ubuntu e provo ad accedervi mi dice che non ho i permessi. come faccio?
<cristian_c> Ser90, cioè?
<edoedo> una partizione del disco
<edoedo> in cui avevo messo tutti i miei file!
<cristian_c> edoedo, anche da live?
<edoedo> si!
<cristian_c> !ripeti | edoedo
<ubot-it> edoedo: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Gian_> dice  glpiana non e un file sudors questo evento verra segnalato
<cristian_c> edoedo, avvia una live
<cristian_c> edoedo, oppure apri gparted
<Gian_> cosa faccio cosa scrivo glpiana
<edoedo> si anche da live mi da lo stesso errore "This location could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “Miei File”.
<glpiana> Gian_, dice che glpiana non è un file sudoers???
<Ser90> Quando finisco di installare Ubuntu nella macchina virtuale, installo le Guest Addittions scaricandole dalle impostazione degli aggiornamenti di Ubuntu. terminata l'installazione e, dopo il riavvio, non vedo più la barra unity e la barra superiore
<edoedo> file system ext4
<Gian_> no dice gianluca non è nel file sudoers questo evento verra segnalato
<Gian_> gpiana
<edoedo> con gparted non riesco a fare nulla
<edoedo> io vorrei recuperare i file
<cristian_c> Ser90, quindi con ubuntu appena installato nella vm?
<glpiana> Gian_, non è l'utente amministratore uello con cui hai fatto il login? hai altri utenti su questo pc?
<Gian_> no
<Gian_> e solo quello
<Gian_> glpiana
<cristian_c> edoedo, puoi aprire gparted?
<Ser90> si esatto, appena installato...
<glpiana> Gian_, ti ha chiesto la password quando hai dato il comando?
<edoedo> si si l'ho aperto
<Gian_> si
<glpiana> Gian_, hai scritto la tua password?
<Gian_> si
<edoedo> cristia_c, ho aperto Gparted
<cristian_c> Ser90, come hai installato le guest additions?
<Gian_> mi a dato dopo gianluca@Gianluca:$
<cristian_c> edoedo, posta una schermatta
<glpiana> Gian_, mi pare strana sta cosa. scrivi: startx               vediamo se parte la grafica e facciamo da lì
<cristian_c> *schermata
<Gian_> lo fatto
<Gian_> glpiana
<edoedo> come faccio a postarla qui?
<Gian_> ma vedo la scheramta ma non vedo piu niente glpiana
<glpiana> Gian_, ha avviato la grafica?
<Gian_> no vedo rosa ma non parte niente+
<Ser90> sono andato in impostazoini di sistema, li ho aperto software e aggiornamenti, poi sono andato in Driver aggiuntivi e da li ho detto di attivare le guest addittion
<glpiana> Gian_, ctrl+alt+f1 torni al terminale e premi ctrl+c
<Gian_> fatto sciacciato ctrl+c
<glpiana> Gian_, ti ha ridato gianluca@Gianluca:$ ?
<Gian_> si
<glpiana> Gian_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<edoedo> cristian, come faccio a postare la schermata?
<edoedo> @cristian_c
<Gian_> dice gianluca non e nel file sudoers questo evento verra segnalato
<Gian_> esce glpiana
<glpiana> Gian_, bella menata. hai un livecd o una live usb?
<Gian_> o il cd di ubuntu
<glpiana> Gian_, inseriscilo e premi ctrl+alt+canc. avvia il cd di ubuntu e quando hai caricato il sistema (prova ubuntu, non installa) dimmelo
<glpiana> Gian_, cerchiamo di fare rapidi però perchè devo andare tra poco
<Gian_> non fa niente glpiana
<beginner> se poi vi avanza del tempo mi dite come risolvere il mio problema grazie
<glpiana> Gian_, non fa niente cosa?
<glpiana> Gian_, non si riavvia?
<Gian_> si non si riavvia
<edoedo>  ciao a tuttu! ho un problema con una partizione, creata con unbuntu, quando ho reinstallato ubuntu e provo ad accedervi mi dice che non ho i permessi. come faccio?
<glpiana> Gian_, il tuo pc mi sa che ha altri problemi a questo punto. scrivi exit e premi invio
<glpiana> Gian_, poi riprova ctrl+alt+canc
<Gian_> o se no spengo e riaccendo glpiana
<glpiana> Gian_, la cosa non farà bene al tuo pc. prova piuttosto a premere una sola volta il tasto di spegnimento
<Gian_> lo fatto
<Gian_> lo spento
<akis24> beginner: che problema hai ?
<akis24> !dettagli | beginner
<ubot-it> beginner: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<glpiana> Gian_, avvia da cd allora
<Gian_> adesso riacceso sta facendo glpiana e dopo
<beginner> ho installato ubuntu l'ultima versione cois per vedere come va su una partizione insieme a vista
<beginner> solo che quando clicco sulle icone della barra a sinistra si aprono molto lentamente
<akis24> beginner: installato con wubi quindi ?
<beginner> pensavo che fosse piu' veloce da come descritto
<akis24> beginner: è normale sia lento installato come descrivi tu  se lo installi normalmente le cose cambiano e di molto
<beginner> se vista di per se' e' lento mi aspettavo una velocita tale da non avere problemi in apertura e' come se la scheda video soffrisse l'apertura
<Gian_> glpiana cosa faccio
<glpiana> Gian_, apri un terminale
<beginner> ho fatto cio' che mi e' stato suggerito come lo dovrei installare non capisco
<Gian_> e uscito scitto ubuntu e sta i trattini rossi
<akis24> !installazione | beginner
<ubot-it> beginner: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<beginner> dal cd immagine
<beginner> come da manuale
<glpiana> Gian_, sta ancora caricando, dagli tempo
<Gian_> ok
<akis24> beginner:  hai detto installato su vista.... non installazione normale
<beginner> ??? cioe' lo dovevo installare su di una partizione vergine ?
<akis24> beginner: se vuoi il massimo delle prestazioni si
<Gian_> adesso mi dice istalla e dice prova ubuntu o istalla ubuntu
<Gian_> cosa faccio
<glpiana> Gian_, prova ubuntu
<beginner> ovvio deve essere cosi ma mi chiede il cd cosa vuoi fare lo vuoi provare da cd o installare accanto a vista e io0 scelto la seconda ma siccome ho una partizione volume
<beginner> di vista libera pensavo fosse andata li'
<Gian_> e partito adesso
<akis24> beginner: hai scelto di installare accanto window ?
<glpiana> Gian_, apri un terminale
<beginner> dal boot mi chiede cosa voglio fare lanciare uby o vista e io ho scelto uby ... non capisco l'errore '
<glpiana> Gian_, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<beginner> si accanto
<glpiana> !paste | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<beginner> pero' io per accanto intendevo in una altra partizione
<Ser90> i problemi relativi alle guest addition di virtual box 4.3.8 si presentano anche su Ubuntu 13.10 nella versione GNOME
<edoedo>  ciao a tutti! ho un problema con una partizione, creata con unbuntu, quando ho reinstallato ubuntu e provo ad accedervi mi dice che non ho i permessi. come faccio?
<akis24> beginner: apri gparted e posta uno screen
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<beginner> non sono al pc con il sistema ubuntu ora perche sono in un altra location cavolo ma pensi sia quello che rallenta ?
<akis24> beginner: vorrei accertarmi come hai installato
<akis24> beginner: serve il pc in oggetto
<glpiana> Gian_, dunque?
<Gianl> glpiana vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090567/
<Gian_> glpiana vedi
<beginner> ok quando mi ha chiesto di installarlo insieme a vista io ho dato l'ok ma sinceramente non sono convintissimo sia andato a finire su una partizione
<beginner> accanto
<glpiana> Gian_, il comandp è sudo fdisk -l
<beginner> perche' mi ha mostrato una schermata dove dovevo sceglire come distribuire la partizione
<beginner> mi sono impanicato perche' non essendo abituato all'interfaccia ho lanciato l'installazzione alla carlona
<Gianl> glpiana vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090574/
<akis24> beginner: a quello serviva la richiesta che ti ho fatto per vedere dove si trova  ma da quell oche dici semraa essere dentro windows quindi si è lento ...
<akis24> sembra*
<glpiana> Gianl, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<akis24> beginner: per lanciarlo avvii prima windows ?
<beginner> e' lo so mi sa che ho fatto una cosa sbagliata ma non reisco ad interpretare la schermata che viene subito dopo la scelta se tenerlo su disco o inserirlo nella partizione
<Gianl> glpiana vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090584/
<akis24> beginner: rientra qui quando sarai sul pc e chiariremo tutto
<glpiana> Gianl, dovevi dare il comando una sola volta, anche se non da ooutput
<beginner> la pagina e' diversa da quella di windows vista o xp non so dove mettere le mani
<Gian_> e cosa devo fare glpiana
<glpiana> Gianl, ora scrivi: sudo mv /mnt/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf_old
<beginner> mi dice che devo spostare la linea bianca per bilanciare la partizione ... poi non ho saputo interpretarla mi spiace
<edoedo> grazie per la considerazione!
<beginner> ok ma se ora provo su questo pc come faccio a ritornare sulla chat?
<Gianl> vedi mv: cannot stat ‘/mnt/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf’: No such file or directory
<Gianl> e uscito
<glpiana> Gianl, scrivi: ls /mnt
<akis24> beginner:  fai una foto almeno aprendo gparted e poi rientri qui dal pc attuale
<Gianl> vedi : bin    dev   initrd.img      lib64       mnt   root  srv  usr      vmlinuz.old boot   etc   initrd.img.old  lost+found  opt   run   sys  var cdrom  home  lib             media       proc  sbin  tmp  vmlinuz
<glpiana> Gianl, ok, ora scrivi: ls /mnt/etc/lightdm
<beginner> gparted hai scritto...ok ora vedo dove sta tu considera che devo imparare ancora come si usa ok sto cercando di andare ad intuito
<Gianl> vedi lightdm.conf~  lightdm.conf.d  users.conf
<akis24> beginner: che versione hai installato ?
<beginner> l'utima quella che rilasciano su internet nella pagina uffiale
<beginner> ufficiale
<beginner> che sara' la 13 ?
<akis24> beginner: riesci a aprire il terminale su ubuntu   con ctrl + alt +t
<beginner> sfondo viola
<Gianl> glpiana cosa faccio
<beginner> ci devo andare
<glpiana> Gianl, un secondo solo
<Gianl> ok
<akis24> beginner:  usi i tasti che ti ho indicato e si apre  tutti insieme ..
<beginner> lo devo caricare perche' da questo pc non e' inserito mi trovo in un altro posto ma la mia era una curiosita'
<glpiana> Gianl, intanto scrivi: ls /mnt/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<Gianl> e uscito questo ls: cannot access /mnt/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d: No such file or directory
<Gianl> ma siamo in modalita di prova di ubuntu
<glpiana> Gianl, giusto: ls /mnt/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<beginner> ok houston facciamo cosi lo carico su questo pc e vediamo cosa succede ... che dici senza che ti faccio impazzire ... cmq sembra valido come sistema anche se sarei orientato piu su ubuntu studio ... ci aggiorniamo ?
<Gianl> vedi 10-ubuntu.conf           50-guest-wrapper.conf  50-xserver-command.conf 50-greeter-wrapper.conf  50-unity-greeter.conf
<Gianl> e uscito questo
<glpiana> Gianl, cd /mnt/etc/lightdm
<akis24> beginner:  io comunque na lettura alla guida la darei ..
<beginner> anche tu hai ragioene ero troppo preso
<beginner> ragione
<Gianl> e uscito questo ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/etc/lightdm$
<glpiana> Gianl, poi scrivi: mv lightdm.conf~    lightdm.conf_old
<beginner> mi piace l'idea di un sistema cosi versatile
<glpiana> Gianl, per fare la tilde (~) usa ALT GR e il tasto "ì"
<Gianl> e uscito questo mv: cannot move ‘lightdm.conf~’ to ‘lightdm.conf_old’: Permission denied
<beginner> se posso usare ubu studio meglio di photoshop una svolta ... :)
<glpiana> ridai il comando preceduto da: sudo
<Gianl> o fatto glpiana ma e uscito questo mv: cannot stat ‘lightdm.conf~’: No such file or directory
<glpiana> Gianl, scrivi: ls
<akis24> beginner: ubuntu non sostituisce  window  ...  è alternativo  quindi farli coesistere insieme almeno all'inizio  poi dopo con l'esperienza si decide cosa usare o meno
<Gianl> vedi lightdm.conf.d  lightdm.conf_old  users.conf
<glpiana> Gianl, ok. riavvia il pc e vediamo se ora è tornato come prima
<beginner> rispetto per te akis24 ... si sono d'accordo ma magari io che lavoro con grafiaca tavoletta e foto magari con studio se ha la stessa valenza ma e' piu' veloce e non mi si icarca il pc non sarebbe poi male no !!
<Gian_> e uscito please remove installation media and close the tray (if any) then press enter:
<glpiana> Gian_, leva il cd e premi invio
<Gian_> fatto
<Gian_> premuto invio
<beginner> pero' per farli coesistere come scrivi tu devo capire come e dove inserire la partizione ubuntu
<Gian_> accesso remoto sessione ospite
<akis24> !chat | beginner
<ubot-it> beginner: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Gian_, oki, almeno riparte la grafic
<glpiana> Gian_, scappo
<Gian_> ok
<Gian_> per la connessione senza filo akis24 come devo fare
<akis24> Gian_: non saprei
<Gian_> si e ripento il led
<Gian_> del wi fi
<Gian_> sul pc
<Gian_> akis 24
<akis24> Gian_:
<Gian_> allora
<Gian_> ieri funziono il led
<cristian_c> Gian_, che problema hai?
<akis24> Gian_:  di a cristian_c  ti segue lui
<Gian_> cristan_c che il wi fi non va
<Gian_> su ubuntu
<Gian_> cristian_c non va senza filo il pc
<cristian_c> Gian_, ok
<cristian_c> Gian_, che chip wifi è?
<cristian_c> via cavo va?
<Gian_> io ho alice
<cristian_c> lol
<Gian_> si via cavo va
<Gian_> cistrian_c
<cristian_c> Gian_, non sti domandando il tipo di router o di contratto
<Gian_> allora cristian_c cosa faccio
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Gian_, che chip wifi è?
<cristian_c> *ti sto
<Gian_> e dove si vede il chip cristian_c
<cristian_c> Gian_, apri un terminale
<Gian_> faccio ctrl +alt + t
<Gian_> o fatto dopo cosa scrivo cristian_c
<cristian_c> Gian_, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Gian_, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<gianl> vedi  cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090736/
<cristian_c>   *-network DISABLED
<cristian_c> è la solita broadcom
<Gian_> e si
<cristian_c> eh, ma mica lo sapevi
<Gian_> e no
<Gian_> adesso cristian_c cosa faccio
<cristian_c> Gian_, che ubuntu è?
<Gian_> ubuntu 13.10
<Gian_>  e la versione
<Gian_> cristian_c
<cristian_c> Gian_, hai provato con una versione precedente tipo la 12.04?
<Gian_> no
<cristian_c> Gian_, perché non ho capito se è quello il problema
<cristian_c> Gian_, aspetta, ma hai seguito la guida sul wiki di ubuntu?
<Gian_> no non sono capace e la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<Gian_> e non sono capace
<cristian_c> Gian_, seguila
<Gian_> e dimmi tu come fare cristian_c
<Gian_> dai non sono capace a segiure guide
<cristian_c> Gian_, o le segui o rimani col problema
<cristian_c> fai tu
<Gian_> ok va bene e se mi dai il link
<Gian_> lo faccio
<cristian_c> Gian_, perché? Ha mai funzionato la tua broadcom?
<cristian_c> !broadcom | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Gian_> si con un altro sistema si
<cristian_c> Gian_, quale sistema?
<Gian_> windows 7
<cristian_c> Gian_, beh, su windows si installano i driver a mano, l'ho fatto anch'io
<Gian_> e come devo fare ho fatto la giuda ma niente
<Gian_> si e accesa cristian_c ma non trova la mia connessione wi fi
<Gian_> trova tutte tranne la mia
<cristian_c> Gian_, allora hai installato
<Gian_> si vedo le  connessioni wi fi ma la mia 	Telecom-64846113
<Gian_> non la trovo
<Gian_> cristian_c
<Gian_> allora cristian_c
<cristian_c> Gian_, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<gianl> cristian _c e uscito questo gianluca non è nel file sudoers. Questo evento verrà segnalato.
<cristian_c> Gian_, pastebinna
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Gian_, hai pacioccato con sudo?
<gianl> si
<cristian_c> sicuro che stai usando ubuntu originale e non distro taroccata?
<gianl> no lo scaricato dal sito vostro
<jester-> cristian_c: non è nel gruppo sudo e trolla
<cristian_c> Gian_, aggiungiti al gruppo sudo
<jester-> cristian_c: quindi don't fedd the trolls
<Gian_> e come devo fare ad aggiungermi al gruppo sudo
<jester-> hihihi
<Gian_> jester come devo fare
<jester-> di default l'user creato installando è!! nel gruppo sudo
<cristian_c> esatto
<Gian_> allora cosa faccio
<cristian_c> Gian_, se hai pacioccato , fai un ripristino
<jester-> Gian_: la pianti di trollare
<Gian_> ok
<jester-> oppure continua che sarai ignorato
<Gian_> allora come devo fare per la connessione wi fi
<Gian_> quello voglio sapere
<Gian_> stop
<jester-> porta il pc a far bendire visto che vede tutto il vicinato meno la tua
<cristian_c> Gian_, serviva il risultato di quel comando, se non puoi digitarlo è perché hai pacioccato con sudo, e a questo punto per sistema quest'ultima cosa, fai un ripristino
<Gian_> a cristian_c dove devo sciacciare per il ripristino
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Gian_
<ubot-it> Gian_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Gian_> e come mai trovo sezzione ospite e gianluca
<cristian_c> ???
<Gian_> tovo quando blocco il pc cristian sezione ospite e gianluca
<cristian_c> Gian_, non so di che stai parlando, segui la guida che risolvi il sudo
<Janshin> Ciao :)
<Janshin> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a risolvere un problema? grazie
<jester-> Janshin: descriva il problema se qualcuno sa e ha tempo ti risponde
<Janshin> OK, praticamente non riesco a fare funzionare le casse del portatile, i driver presumo siano corretti perché l'uscita audio tramite jack funziona
<jester-> Janshin: parli di casse del pc o esterne
<Janshin> quelle integrate del portatile
<jester-> Janshin: sistema in uso e pc?
<Janshin> alienware a51 m15x. ubuntu 13.10
<mettiu> ciao come faccio a trovare il numero ip di un server di rete?
<cybernova> !chat | mettiu
<ubot-it> mettiu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mettiu> in ubuntu intendo
<jester-> Janshin: mi pare che si doveva aggiunere qualcosa a un file ma k99brain non c'è che ne ha uno ugual
<jester-> Janshin: controlla le impostazioni audio canale uscita e installa pavucontrol e dai un'occhiata usandolo
<mettiu> sto cercando di mappare un nas in ubuntu secondo questa procedura.. ma non riesco. qualcuno mi sa aiutare
<mettiu> http://www.claudioromeo.it/Joomla/index.php/informatica/160-linux-mappatura-delle-unit%C3%A0-di-rete-in-ubuntu.html
<jester-> mettiu: sul manuale del nas dovrebbe essere riportato l'ip che usa
<cybernova> mettiu, niente guide non ufficiali, per trovare l'ip di un server basta pingarlo sul suo nome a dominio
<jester-> o installa etherape
<jester-> ma se non lo tampini non lo vede
<mettiu> ragazzi scusate ma se parlate cosi non capisco!!!!
<mettiu> cosa devo fare?
<mettiu> cè un comando da terminale in ubuntu per capire quali server  ci sono nella rete?
<jester-> mettiu: installa etherape lo lanci e dovrebbe farti vedere la rete
<mettiu> ok jester- installato.
<jester-> mettiu: o meglio ancora guarda nel manuale del nas
<mettiu> jester
<mettiu> Nessuna interfaccia di rete trovata o privilegi insufficienti.
<mettiu> Sarà possibile solo visualizzare pacchetti da file.
<mettiu> EtherApe richiede privilegi di amministratore (cioè root) per leggere da rete.
<mettiu> Errore pcap: no suitable device found
<mettiu> jester
<mettiu> mi da errore
<jester-> mettiu: leggendo il messaggio cosa si capisce?
<Janshin> ok, provo
<jester-> mettiu: sudo
<mettiu> jester
<mettiu> forse ho trovato il ip.
<jester-> eh
<mettiu> adesso procedo
<mettiu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mettiu> sto provando questo comando da inserire in terminale ma mi da errore
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7091146/
<Janshin> non cambia nulla :(
<mettiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7091151/
<mettiu> e questi sono gli errori che iniziano nella riga 6
<mettiu> jester-, mi manca solo di capire come inserire l'indirizzo esatto!! riesci a darmi una mano?
<xubuntu720> salve ho un problema cerco di installare xubuntu in un vecchio pc win (94 o 98 non ricordo) tramite cd ma mi spunta kernel inappropriato
<krabador> xubuntu720, copia l'errore di preciso, su una sola linea
<krabador> xubuntu720, ma molto probabilmente ti serve una versione che abbia il kernel non-PAE,
<xubuntu720> this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU    ae cmov (manca la prima lettera che non pposso leggere per via delo schermo)
<xubuntu720> stavo legendo nel forumubuntu ,ma dove posso scaricare la versione non-PAE?
<xubuntu720> la provo a cercare su google, ti ringrazio per il supporto
<krabador> xubuntu720, di base tutte le ubuntu includono kernel pae, in quanto il non pae è per cpu di 15 anni
<krabador> è una scelta di qualche tempo fa
<Janshin> jester, potresti darmi altre possibili idicazioni?
<krabador> xubuntu720, puoi solo installare xubuntu 12.04, in quanto con ancora il kernel pae all'interno , e supportata fino al 2015
<xubuntu720> grazie mille activity sei stato gentilissimo
<xubuntu720> ti auguro una buona serata
<Janshin> o qualcun'altro :)
<krabador> xubuntu720, di niente
<Janshin> mi era caduta la linea
<krabador> Janshin, a fare cosa?
<Janshin> Riassumo brevemente: Ho un problema con le casse integrate in un Alienware A51 M15x con Ubuntu 13.10 i driver sono corretti perché l'uscita audio funziona perfettamente. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? :)
<krabador> Janshin, hai selezionato da pulseaudio l'uscita giusta?
<Janshin> non cambia nulla
<krabador> Janshin, l'uscita delle cuffie funziona?
<Janshin> si
<Janshin> mi dicevano che qualcuno con lo stesso problema aveva risolto aggiungendo un file...
<jester-> UNA STRINGA in alsa,conf è k99brain che non c'è
<Janshin> "options snd-hda-intel model=ALC889A" una roba del genere
<Janshin> ?
<jester-> Janshin: esatto
<Janshin> ecco, ho fatto delle prove ma non sono riuscito
<Janshin> :-$
<akis24> Janshin: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf   scrivi dentro il file aperto   options snd-hda-intel model=auto    salva e poi riavvia il pc vedi se funziona
<Gian_> ciao come devo fare per levare sessione ospite quando si bloccaa il pc
<Gian_> e fare uscire solo Gianluca
<Janshin> ok, provo
<Gian_> jashin come devo fare
<jester-> Janshin: controlla anche di non aver installato sox
<Gian_> jester come devo fare per levare sessione ospite quando si blocca il pc
<Janshin> niente da fare -_-
<Janshin> cosa intendi con sox?
<Janshin> Swiss army knife of sound processing ?questo? no
<akis24> Janshin:  lspci | grep -i audio  e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Janshin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7091625/
<akis24> Janshin: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/intel.conf
<Janshin> e poi?
<akis24> metti dentro  il file
<akis24> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<akis24> options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<akis24> Janshin: salva il file e al solito riavvio del pc
<Janshin> ok, riavvio
<akis24> bene fai pure
<Janshin> niente da fare
<Janshin> :(
<akis24> Janshin: controllato alsamixer che i livelli siamo alzati ?
<akis24> Janshin: da terminale dai  alsamixer e posta uno screen
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Janshin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7091670/
<akis24> Janshin: se premi f6 è possibile selezionare altro  ?
<gian_> ciao ci sei
<gian_> come devo fare per istallare skype
<Janshin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7091702/
<Janshin> si
<Janshin> ?
<akis24> Janshin: spostati cone le frecce sotto speakers e premi m  dopo alza il livello
<Janshin> gian lo devi scaricare dal sito ufficiale http://www.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<krabador> !skype | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<gian_> ok kabador come faccio a levare blocco ospite e lasciare solo Gianluca
<krabador> gian_, lascialo il "blocco ospite!
<krabador> "blocco ospite"
<krabador> è una caratteristica del sistema
<Janshin> niente
<gian_> ok va bene
<akis24> Janshin:  prova a seguire qui  le opzioni sono tante e da provare una per volta  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=570828
<Janshin> quel volume si resetta ogni volta che tolgo e rimetto il jack delle cuffie
<Janshin> in ogni caso non funge
<Janshin> -_-
<Kiyubi> salve a tutti provo ad installare xubuntu 13.10 oppure xubuntu 12.04.04 in un vecchio pc win 98 tramite pc ma mi spunta:  this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: ae cmov Enable the boot_ please usa a kernel appropriate for you CPU qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore?
<gian_> kabador non riesco ad istallarlo skype
<krabador> gian_, stai seguendo il link della guida?
<gian_> si ma e difficile
<gian_> n sono capace
<gian_> e la prima volta che adopero ubuntu
<krabador> gian_, è talmente facile che non posso dirti ne piu' e ne meno quello che c'è scritto li
<krabador> non riesco a dirtelo piu' facile
<gian_> non puoi entrare nel mio pc krabador perfavore
<gian_> kabador perfavore
<krabador> apri il terminale digita   software-properties-gtk  , vai nella tab "altro software" selezioni le 2 linee "partner di canonical" clicchi su chiudi, torni al terminale,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<krabador> se non ce la fai , iscriviti ad un corso di informatica
<gian_> mi chiede password per root
<gian_> cosa metto
<gian_> krabador
<jester-> gian_: hai debian?
<jester-> ubuntu di serie non ha root abilitata
<krabador> !imagebin | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> !pastebin | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian_> come faccio a fare stamp
<krabador> gian_, con l'apposito tasto, se non va, perchè c'è tipo sabbia dentro, gnome-screenshot da terminale
<Janshin> print screen
<VlanX> hello there, I have 12.04 LTS, can you guys tell me what I need to do to restart X11 ?
<krabador> VlanX, lo so che lo sai che questo è il canale italiano
<VlanX> krabador: scusa vedevo solo l'inizio del canale, credevo di essere su #ubuntu
<VlanX> sto avendo questo problema, grazie a chiunque mi possa aiutare http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2059354
<jester-> !unityreset | VlanX
<ubot-it> VlanX: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<VlanX> jester: ogni fresh install si comporta in questo modo quindi non credo possa essere utile in questo caso
<VlanX> anche lubuntu 13.04 si comporta allo stesso modo
<jester-> VlanX: scheda grafica?
<VlanX> nessuna
<jester-> VlanX: lol
<VlanX> non è un problema della scheda grafica perchè randomicamente la grafica viene caricata correttamente
<jester-> VlanX: attacchi l'anguilla?
<VlanX> è uno xeon senza gpu
<jester-> VlanX: eh ma che scheda ha il pc
<VlanX> nessuna, è virtualizzata
<VlanX> non necessito di nessuna accelerazione
<VlanX> infatti l'host è una centOS minimal
<VlanX> solo CLI
<jester-> VlanX: fare il reset d unity non costa niente e nemmeno mettere la 13.10 che ha miglior supporto
<calmer0> ciao a tutti
<VlanX> jester-: provato innumerevoli volte a resettare unity, ora provo a mettere la 13.10
<VlanX> la 14.04 LTS non è fuori vero=?
<calmer0> ragazzi non riesco a trovare la soluzione per hda-intel spurios, ho letto nei forum di lingua
<jester-> VlanX: ma la puoi installare se ti arrangi con qualche problimino
<URUS> posso installare ubuntu o linux cmq su samsung s3 ?
<calmer0> se qualcuno mi iauta ne sarei felice
<krabador> calmer0, non esplode la macchina
<krabador> quindi stai a posto cosi'
<doink969> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto x il collegamento a internet tramite cavo ethernet...ho installato ubuntu 13.10
<calmer0> eh krabador , ciao, ma ieri mentre vedevo un film sul tubo s'è bloccato tutto
<VlanX> jester-: ora intanto provo a vedere che succede con la 13.10
<krabador> calmer0, non dipende da quello
<calmer0> e da cosa è dipeso? si può vedeer l'errore?
<jester-> prova anche ad abbassare le risoluzione
<krabador> URUS, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<krabador> calmer0, te l'ho detto ieri dove vedere i log
<calmer0> si ma non riesco a capire
<calmer0> pure se li vedo non ci capisco molto
<krabador> calmer0, allora non chiedere di vederli
<krabador> /var/log/kernel.log
<calmer0> li posso mettere su pastebin?
<URUS> krabador: ho gia visto per quello chiedo , ma non diesco a capire se viene emulato o creato un dual boot
<krabador> calmer0, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<krabador> URUS, se spulci c'è scritto
<URUS> krabador: bene grazie :)
<calmer0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calmer0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7091908/
<calmer0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7091908/ krabador
<gian_> come faccio krabador a mettere skype
<krabador> gian_, ti è stato detto
<calmer0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7091921/ krabador
<krabador> calmer0, fa una cosa, apri il terminale manda sudo mv ~/.asoundrc ~/.asoundrc_bak
<gian_> ma non riesco a farlo non sono pratico di ubunto
<calmer0> fatto krabador  che devo fare?
<krabador> calmer0, poi sudo rm ~/.asoundrc
<krabador> calmer0, riavvia
<krabador> e manda di nuovo una copia di entrambi i log
<calmer0> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/home/fabiomirko/.asoundrc": File o directory non esistente krabador
<krabador> ah, giusto , te l'ho fatto rinominare
<calmer0> e ora sai come si chiama?
<krabador> no, riavvia
<calmer0> ah ok
<krabador> ~/.asoundrc_bak è il suo nome
<calmer0> poi romando i log del kernel e di xorg giusto? ok
<krabador> riavvia e
<krabador> si, perfetto
<krabador> ti stavo giusto chiedendo questo
<calmer0> okkk
<calmer0> cmq mi auguro che quando mi compreo la maglia di ubuntu quqlcosa di soldi vi viene data per il supporto che date
<krabador> calmer0, no, la maglia di ubuntu la compri , perchè t'era piaciuta
<krabador> a noi va bene vedertela indossare
<krabador> :D
<jester-> nemmeno sanno che esistiamo
<calmer0> eh ma mica potete non avere finanziamento economico? io lo dico per principio
<jester-> è il forum la madre di tutto
<krabador> calmer0, come dice jester-, adesso sono preoccupati a fare altre cose
<jester-> fanno il tacccc
<jester-> tutti fanno il taccc
<calmer0> il taccc cos 'èè? la battutta di renato pozzetto nel ragazzo di campagna?
<krabador> calmer0, vedo che sei informato :)
<calmer0> ahaha
<calmer0> aspè riavvio e mi meto pure su chat generale
<calmer0> voglio sapere vostri pareri su la grande bruttezza
<krabador> calmer0, eeh, non ne usciamom
<krabador> :)
<jester-> uscimmo uscimmmo
<krabador> il goooooooooooooooooooooobboooooooooooooooooooo, non s'èèèèè fermaaaato mai un momeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeentoooooooooooooooooooo
<krabador> ha pareggiato con il giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigliooooooooooooooooooo
<calmer0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> calimè ti sei fatto aspettare
<calmer0> scusami krabador  discussione politica con mio nonno :)
<krabador> perfetto
<calmer0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092069/
<calmer0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092072/
<calmer0> messi krabador
<krabador> calmer0, ok
<krabador> calmer0, ti devo chiedere di far partire, materiale multimediale
<krabador> fa partire qualche pezzo col lettore
<calmer0> di vlc?
<krabador> si
<krabador> anche
<krabador> e di rifare il log dopom
<calmer0> domica?
<calmer0> domenica?
<calmer0> azz sto divenrtando cieco
<krabador> semplicemente perchè solo con il riavvio non puoi aver avuto occasione che si presentasse il problema
<krabador> nono, tra un po'
<krabador> fa un po' di cose
<krabador> usa il sistema
<krabador> manda audio
<krabador> manda video
<krabador> e rifa kernel.org
<calmer0> e mi devo scaricare qualcosa
<krabador> (shhh!!!)
<calmer0> non ho honiente di musica
<calmer0> scvusami krabador quindi devo andare via e fare qualcosa con il pc?
<calmer0> non ho capito perdonami
<krabador> no, puoi fare quello che ti pare
<krabador> ma nel frattempo usa il pc
<krabador> e tra un po' mandami il log
<calmer0> posso usare solo vlc?
<krabador> il log subito dopo il riavvio è poco
<krabador> puoi usare quello che ti pare
<calmer0> hai un link di jazz? così lo metto su vlc
<calmer0> dico radio
<calmer0> vabbè lo trovo
<calmer0> :P
<krabador> calmer0, non saprei
<calmer0> Uscita audio non riuscita:
<calmer0> Il dispositivo audio "default" non può essere utilizzato:
<calmer0> File o directory non esistente.  non vedo nenache il cono dell audio nella barra degli strumenti ora me ne sono accorto
<calmer0> krabador:  l ' errore di ieri krabador
<krabador> calmer0, apri il terminale e digita pavucontrol
<calmer0> non sento niente
<calmer0> lo sto installando non c'era
<krabador> dovevi dirmelo prima
<krabador> dimmi se sta installando anche pulseaudio
<calmer0> ha finito l'installazione
<calmer0> l ho fatto partire
<krabador> calmer0, mi leggi?
<calmer0> dice connect to pulse audio failed
<krabador> tra i pacchetti ha installato pulseaudio?
<calmer0> controllo
<krabador> calmati
<calmer0> non lo vedo
<krabador> calmer0, hai chiuso subito il terminale, appena hai installato pavucontrol?
<calmer0> no
<krabador> vedi tra i pacchetti
<calmer0> lo chiudo?
<krabador> non c'è
<krabador> é?
<krabador> ?
<calmer0> e ho visto da lì non lo vedo pulse
<krabador> allora, sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<calimero_82> finito
<krabador> pavucontrol
<calimero_82> aperto
<krabador> assegna l'uscita alla via
<krabador> e rimanda di nuovo vlc
<krabador> con opzione default
<calimero_82> ehm... come si fa?
<calimero_82> ma io vedo solo hdmi
<calimero_82> sto in uscite
<calimero_82> sta il lucchetto
<krabador> chiudi , sudo pavucontrol
<calimero_82> Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio: OK
<krabador> calimero_82, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1275022
<krabador> hai questo
<krabador> non risolto
<krabador> non hai mai chiuso il terminale, vero?
<calimero_82> quindi è un problema della mia scheda madre?
<calimero_82> no mai chiuso
<krabador> perfetto, adesso sudo apt-get purge  , ed incolli tutti i pacchetti che ti ha installato installando pulseaudio e pavucontrol
<calimero_82> (pavucontrol:3282): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_main_quit: assertion 'main_loops != NULL' failed
<calimero_82> Home directory not accessible: Permesso negato  sta questo sul terminale e non mi fa andare avanti, premo ok ma non succede nulla
<krabador> calimero_82, chiudi pavucontrol.....
<calimero_82> fatto, ho fatto sudo apt-get purge
<krabador> calimero_82, da solo?
<calimero_82> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 3 non aggiornati.
<krabador> calimero_82, che fa, non sai piu' leggere?
<calimero_82> in che senso da solo? stava aperta la finestra di pulse dell errore e non me ne ero accorto, l ho chiusa e ho lanciato iol comando che m'hai detto
<krabador> 21:30 <krabador> perfetto, adesso sudo apt-get purge  , ed incolli tutti i pacchetti che ti ha installato installando pulseaudio e pavucontrol
<krabador> vuol dire , che devi mandare sudo apt-get purge , ed a fianco, incolli tutti i pacchetti installati con pulseaudio e pavucontrol, compreso pavucontrol
<calimero_82> ho lanciato sudo apt-get purge,
<calimero_82> e come si fa a incollare i pacchetti?
<krabador> calimero_82, copia ed incolla non l'hai mai fatto in vita tua?
<calimero_82> si ma dove stanno questi pacchetti?
<calimero_82> che devo aprire?
<calimero_82> facendo sudo apt-get purge non m ha fatto avere nessun pacchetto
<krabador> calimero_82, nel terminale, che mi hai detto non aver mai chiuso, quando hai fatto l'installazione di pavucontrol, e di pulseaudio sono apparsi tutti i pacchetti che sono stati installati insieme
<calimero_82> aspetta metto tutto su paste bin
<calimero_82> non sto capendo bene
<krabador> calimero_82, no
<krabador> non mettere niente in pastebin
<krabador> metti i nomi dei pacchetti +
<krabador> a fianco di sudo apt-get purge
<krabador> e poi mandalo
<calimero_82> cioè devo scrivere sudo apt-get purge e i nomi dei pacchetti giusto? aspè
<krabador> li copi ed incolli
<krabador> a fianco
<krabador> ed è
<krabador> la quinta
<krabador> volta
<krabador> che
<krabador> ti viene segnalato
<calimero_82> ma se io non capisco bene un operazione non faccio bene a richiderla?
<krabador> calimero_82, dopo 5 volte, puoi semplicemente rileggere
<krabador> calimero_82, qui non si fanno corsi di informatica di base
<Fetentone> a posto!
<calimero_82> fatto krabador
<krabador> bene, adesso sudo mv ~/.asoundrc_bak ~/.asoundrc
<krabador> puoi riavviare
<calimero_82> non succede niente
<krabador> lascia output solo in caso di errore
<krabador> puoi riavviare
<calimero_82> riavvio
<calimero_82> rieccomi
<calimero_82> che devo fa krabador
<krabador> come puoi vedere dal link del bug, è irrisolto
<krabador> si puo' provare una soluzione
<calimero_82> me lo rimandi? ho riavviato
<calimero_82> ma è un prolema della mia scheda madre?
<krabador> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1275022
<calimero_82> grazie
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<krabador> aggiungi options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dig single_cmd=1
<krabador> salvi e riavvii
<calimero_82> gedit comando non trovato
<calimero_82> nano?
<krabador> calimero_82, nano
<krabador> o sudo leafpad
<calimero_82> devo fare inserisci?
<krabador> calimero_82, esci da nano senza salvare
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo leafpad
<Luna_> salve
<Luna_> chi può aiutarmi x una web cam storta? lol
<Luna_> praticamente si vede al contrario
<calimero_82> fatto è tutto bianco
<krabador> calimero_82, calimero che fai, come prima?
<krabador> sudo leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<calimero_82> in che senso? ho aperto ed è tutto bianco
<Luna_> :'(
<krabador> Luna_, che ubuntu?
<krabador> che webcam?
<Luna_> 12.04
<Luna_> asus
<krabador> Luna_, da terminale, manda lspci e lsusb, incolla entrambi i risultati in pastebin
<calimero_82> fatto, riavvio? ho aggoiunto i paremetri
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> calimero_82, si
<calimero_82> ok
<Fabrizio_> sera a tutti
<Fabrizio_> è possibile scaricare il dvd di ubuntu server completo?
<calimero_82> krabador:  non esce +, ma come hai fatto? grande!!!! :)
<Luna_> ok krabador te lo pasto in query?
<Luna_> ok, in chan
<akis24> !paste | Luna_:
<ubot-it> Luna_:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> calimero_82, :)    prova molto il sistema, vedi se puo' dare problemi
<krabador> calimero_82, provalo qualche giorno
<calimero_82> ok mi vedo un film
<calimero_82> ma per finire, è un problema della mia scheda madre con ubuntu?
<Luna_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092442/
<Fabrizio_> è possibile scaricare il dvd di ubuntu server completo? quello nel download non lo è!
<krabador> Fabrizio_, "completo"?
<Fetentone> Fabrizio_, che gli manca?
<krabador> calimero_82, è un problema di hda_intel
<Fabrizio_> ad esempio tutto apache2
<Fabrizio_> se non hai la connessione ad internet diretta non riesci ad installarlo
<calimero_82> ma su tutte le distro gnu/linux?
<krabador> con alsa, e la tua scheda audio
<krabador> è un problema con quell'hardware
<calimero_82> hda è l'hw della scheda audio?
<calimero_82> no non è giusto?
<calimero_82> si ho controllato è l hw
<calimero_82> ma se mi prendo una scheda audio si risolve il problema?
<calimero_82> intendo definitivamente?
<krabador> calimero_82, è il modulo del kernel interessato
<calimero_82> il kernel non è unico in un pc?
<krabador> calimero_82, se funziona cosi', lasciala stare
<krabador> calimero_82, di base ci sono problemi con il modulo e la tua scheda audio
<krabador> calimero_82, ma se ritoccando parametri, funziona, puoi stare tranquillo
<calimero_82> eh ma è integrata alla scheda madre, quindi se ne prendo una non si risolve del tutto?
<calimero_82> okok
<calimero_82> no perchè quando hai detto che è un bug irrisolto
<calimero_82> ho pensato di comprare una scheda audio
<luca> ciao sono nuovo con il sistema ubunto
<krabador> calimero_82, è un bug irrisolto, perchè dopo l'installazione, in presenza di quell'hardware da quel problema
<krabador> ma se configurando il problema non si rappresenta
<cybernova> !ubunto | luca
<ubot-it> luca: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<krabador> calimero_82, puo' andare tranquillamente
<luca> si cybernova non va quando ascolto li mp3 non me li fa sentire
<calimero_82> mi sposto su chat
<calimero_82> grazie dell'assistenza krabador
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> calimero_82, sta piu' attento
<krabador> ;)
<Fabrizio_> krabador , avrei 1 problemino con server 12.04
<Luna_> krabador: ho pastato il pastebin, visto?
<luca> krabador non vanno gli mp3 su ubuntu quando ascolto
<krabador> luca, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<luca> cosa devo copiare solo krabador
<krabador> tutto
<luca> lo fatoo
<krabador> sei gian_ , vero?
<luca> e mi ha detto sorry try again
<luca> si perchè do fastidio
<krabador> copia ed incolla correttamente
<utf-8> sapete come posso trovare il driver più opportuno alla mia scheda wireless?
<krabador> !pastebin | luca
<ubot-it> luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca> lo copiato bene
<krabador> utf-8, che ubuntu, che scheda
<krabador> !pastebin | luca
<luca> krabador
<krabador> !pastebin | luca
<utf-8> krabador, ubu 13.10, scheda: mi diresti il comando da bash per farla saltare fuori?
<luca_> vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092534/
<luca> vedi
<krabador> gianlu', se non metti la password, la vedo dura
<krabador> utf-8, sudo lshw -C network
<Luna_> krabador: nulla?
<krabador> Luna_, che cpu / ram / scheda video hai ?
<luca> lo fatto ho messo la password ma niente
<krabador> luca, se metti la password sbagliata è ovvio che non va
<luca> ho messo la giusta
<krabador> se fosse sbagliato dovrebbe darti un altro messaggio di errore
<krabador> ma ti piace fare il vago
<utf-8> krabador,  link 5100
<krabador> utf-8, posta tutto il contenuto del comando su pastebin
<krabador> !paste | utf-8
<ubot-it> utf-8: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<utf-8> krabador, ma ci sono dati sensibili O.o
<luca_> krabador vedi la metto giusta la password ed esce questo gianluca non è nel file sudoers. Questo evento verrà segnalato.
<luca_> ok
<utf-8> krabador, Beh, !paste
<utf-8> krabador,  ;)
<krabador> luca, manda in pastebin cat /etc/issue
<luca_> devo scrivere come hai detto
<krabador> cat /etc/issue
<luca_> fatto e uscito questo Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<krabador> lsb_release -a
<krabador> luca_, lsb_release -a
<luca_> vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092568/
<luca_> fatto
<luca_> kabador ho fatto ai visto
<utf-8> krabador, ?
<luca_> kabador ai visto
<krabador> luca_, ma sei entrato come guest?
<krabador> ospite
<Luna_> krabador: T3000 - 4gb - VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controlle
<luca_> no krabador come Gianluca
<luca_> e spuntata la v  su Gianluca
<luca_> krabador
<krabador> fa uno screenshot di quando clicchi sull'icona in alto a destra, del sistema
<krabador> !imagebin | luca_
<ubot-it> luca_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca_> dimmi come si fa lo stamp krabador e lo faccio io seguo alla lettera c'ho che dici
<krabador> con il tasto stamp
<krabador> lui fa lo screenshot, se non va, cerchi gnome-screenshot, nella dashboard, o lo mandi da terminale
<Luna_> :(
<krabador> Luna_, la 12.04 puo' non supportare correttamente quella webcam
<krabador> Luna_, prova una versione piu' recente, anche in live, per vedere se hanno risolto il problema
<Luna_> ok thx
<Luna_> ciao e grazie ancora :)
<luca_> krabador vedi http://i57.tinypic.com/2h5lgsg.png
<utf-8> krabador, e adesso come trovo i driver        product: WiFi Link 5100    vendor: Intel Corporation
<krabador> utf-8, il pastebin
<luca_> ai visto
<luca_> krabador adesso
<utf-8> krabador, 7092666
<krabador> luca_, devi mandare uno screenshot, del menu che appare quando clicchi l'icona a forma di rotella, in alto a destra
<luca_> e Gianluc krabador te lo sto dicendo
<luca_> e sempre Gianluca Quando entro nel pc non e ospite
<krabador> manda lo screen
<utf-8> krabador, Per il santo Ubik, sei riuscito a estrapolare qualche info?
<krabador> utf-8, non è arrivato nessun pastebin
<luca_> e non riesco a farlo della rotella krabador se no te lo facevo
<utf-8> t'ho incollato l'indirizzo
<krabador> utf-8, hai incollato un numero
<utf-8> krabador, yes
<krabador> non è un indirizzo
<krabador> se credi che lo sia....
<utf-8> krabador, basta aggiungerlo a :    http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> luca_, se l'utente principale non è sudoers, il sistema è gravemente sminchiato o installato peggio
<krabador> luca_, reinstalla, fai prima
<luca_> a ristallo ubuntu di nuovo
<krabador> utf-8, è a te che serve assistenza
<utf-8> krabador,  Lo incollo per intero:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092666/
<luca_> ti spiego quando spengo e riaccendo il pc mi dicie gianluca o ospite io metto la password su gianluca e mi connetto
<luca_> ok
<krabador> utf-8,  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<krabador> utf-8, pastebin
<utf-8> krabador, eseguo...
<luca_> allora krabador capito
<krabador> luca_, se l'utente principale non è sudoers, il sistema è gravemente sminchiato o installato peggio
<krabador> luca_, reinstalla, fai prima
<krabador> luca_, io riscaricherei e rifarei anche il supporto di installazione
<luca_> come io riscaricherei
<krabador> dal sito
<krabador> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> luca_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<luca_> da qua lo preso http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<luca_> ce lo gia
<krabador> luca_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<krabador> luca_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<utf-8> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092720/
<krabador> luca_, riscaricala per sicurezza, e rifa il supporto di installazione
<luca_> lo sto ristallando
<luca_> il sistema
<krabador> e adesso da dove scrivi?
<luca_> dal fisso
<luca_> io cio il dvd con il sistema
<calimero_82> ah dimenticavo, dove stanno le impostazioni di screensaver??
<krabador> calimero_82, in lubuntu, vedi in mezzo alle impostazioni di risparmio energetico
<utf-8> krabador, trovato qualcosa?
<luca_> krabador ce lo sul cd il sistema
<krabador> utf-8, manda iwconfig
<utf-8> krabador,  e poi sei a posto..
<krabador> utf-8, ?
<utf-8> krabador,  grazie comq, ti sei sdoppiato in quattro per aiutare tutti ;)
<luca_> cosa faccio
<calimero_82> non l ho trovata, sulla chat di lubuntu dicono che devo scaricarmi xscreensaver
<utf-8> krabador,  vedo di risolvere in autonomia...smanetto un po...se non ci riesco ripasso domani.. Notte notte
<calimero_82> :O assurdo
<krabador> utf-8, iwconfig no?
<krabador> utf-8, che fai, chiedi e te ne vai?
<luca_> krabador cosa faccio
<utf-8> krabador,  già che ci sono, tié: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092763/
<krabador> utf-8, la scheda funziona, qual'è il problema?
<luca_> ri fommatto kabadror
<utf-8> krabador,  la scheda funzione, volevo semplicemente dei driver specifici
<utf-8> krabador,  funziona*
<krabador> ne usa già uno, non usa un driver generico
<krabador> utf-8, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/Drivers/iwlwifi
<luca_> allora kabador rifomatto e dopo
<luca_> cosa faccio per sentire li mp3
<krabador> utf-8, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi
<krabador> qui c'è la pagina specifica di wireless.kernel.org
<krabador> un utente in 13.04 ne ha provato uno   http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=iwlwifi-5000-ucode-8.83.5.1-1.tgz
<krabador> ma a questo punto puoi provare l'ultimo
<utf-8> krabador, pensi che possa fare al caso mio?
<krabador> utf-8, io penso che se ti funziona non ti conviene toccare nulla
<utf-8> krabador, il   iwlwifi-3160-ucode-22.24.8.0.tgz ?
<krabador> utf-8, se vedi bene, è indicato in base al modello della scheda
<utf-8> krabador, sto valutando la possibilità di lasciare intaccato quello che ho installato grz cmq
<krabador> utf-8, si fanno ricerche di questo tipi solo le la scheda non va minimamente
<utf-8> krabador, (Y)
<Manuz> ciao raghi...ce' qualcuno'
<Manuz> nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-15
<stony> salve ho un problema con l'installazione di mysql, durante l'installazione mi ha dato un errore, il nome o la password sono presenti!
<krabador> !chat | stony
<stony> non è supporto? ho sbagliato chat?
<krabador> è la chat di supporto, ma del sistema operativo, non di mysql
<stony> ha ok!
<Gino_> buomgiorno a tutti
<Gino_> Stà iniziando ad usare ubuntu server e mi servirebbe un piccolo aiutino :)
<akis24> giorno
<dimitri> salve,
<dimitri> ho installato una versione 64 bit di ubuntuu        e mi succede una cosa strana.... ogni tanto la tastiera decide di sua spontanea volontà di ripetere velocemente le lettere che batto...... qualccccuuuuuuuuuno mi da qualche dritta in merito
<dimitri> ecco la scritta qualcuno è un esempio
<dimitri> ;-)
<cristian_c> dimitri, controlla le impostazioni della tastiera
<dimitri> cristian_c, normalmente funziona bene
<cristian_c> lol
<dimitri> lo fa di tanto in tanto
<dimitri> imppppaazzzzzzisce e si riprende da sola
<cristian_c> dimitri, noti altro?
<dimitri> ecco lo ha fatto di nuovo
<dimitri> no
<cristian_c> dimitri, hai provato con altra tastiera?
<dimitri> ho tolto la ripetizione ma poi è un calvario scrivere cancellare
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> dimitri, cioè?
<dimitri> si lo fa sia con la tastiera del portaaattttile che con una usb
<cristian_c> <dimitri> ho tolto la ripetizione ma poi è un calvario scrivere cancellare
<dimitri> aspe tolgo la ripetizione se no non scrivo bene qui
<cristian_c> lol
<dimitri> cristian_c, si se tolgo la ripetizione (come ho fatto ora) scrivo e non mi da problemi ma averla è utile (tipo qualdo devi cancellare un testo o ripetere.....serve la ripetizione altrimenti non c'era come opzione)
<cristian_c> ma va?
<dimitri> ho due ubuntu installati
<dimitri> sul 32 bit non lo fa sul 64 si
<dimitri> ho messo anche il 14.04 e anche qui lo fa
<cristian_c> dimitri, allora disattiva la ripetizione e il problema è risolto
<dimitri> non è risolto è un tampone non tanto bello
<cristian_c> tampone?
<cristian_c> dimitri, sei tu che hai attivato l'opzione, mica è ubuntu che fa gli scherzi di notte?
<cristian_c> *.
<dimitri> in che senso non capisco cosa dici
<dimitri> l'opzione ripetizione della tastiera è una opzione di base
<cristian_c> dimitri, la tastiera di default funziona, quindi sei andato tu a pacioccare
<dimitri> io la debbo toigliere per evitare il prob .... la cosa è mooolto diversa (questa volta le o le ho messe a posta io)
<cristian_c> dimitri, quindi ubuntu te la attiva di default?
<dimitri> cristian_c, ti sbagli.... se lancio una live 14.04 lo fa senza che tocco nulla niente paciocchi
<dimitri> cristian_c, ubuntu la attiva a tutti non a me
<dimitri> se installi un ubuntu a scrivi sul terminale e tieni un tasto premuto la lettera si ripete ....ma questo è da sempre
<cristian_c> dimitri, capito
<cristian_c> dimitri, scusa, ma quando tieni premuto il tasto, ovvio che si ripete
<dimitri> cristian_c, si il prob che lo deve fare solo dopo circa un secondo invece a me lo fa mentre scrivo anche veloce
<cristian_c> dimitri, non puoi regolare il parametro della ripetizione?
<cristian_c> variando il tempo
<dimitri> come vedevi prima se non leggo quello che scrivo poi alzo lo squardo dalla tastiera e troivo tasti ripetuti varie volte
<dimitri> cristian_c, l'ho messo al massimo ma lo fa lo stesso
<cristian_c> aumentando il ritardo
<cristian_c> dimitri, quindi se cambi il tempo, non succede niente
<cristian_c> qualunque valore impostato?
<dimitri> credo sia qualche bug perchè non lo fa sempre ma solo ogni tanto
<dimitri> e non credo sia un prib hardware perche stesso pc  altra installazione non lo fa
<dimitri> vabbe dai .... cerco in rete se qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso prob
<cristian_c> rispondi alla domanda
<cristian_c> dimitri, non è che il problema è legato anche a quello di nautilus?
<cristian_c> dimitri, hai per caso aggiunto ppa al sistema?
<dimitri> cristian_c, se cambio il tempo mi cambia il tempo e rallenta ma poi , di tanto in tanto, impazzisce di nuovo e lo rifa anche se metto al massimo
<dimitri> cristian_c, ti ripeto...lo fa anche se lancio una live senza fare nulla
<cristian_c> dimitri, quindi la regolazione funziona, ma ogni tanto viene dimenticata?
<cristian_c> dimitri, capito
<dimitri> esatto.... come se non gli funziona il timer della tastiera...o l'interrupt ora dovrei vedere codice ed altro e non saprei
<dimitri> non credo sia il driver tastiera perchè loo fa anche con una esterna usb
<cristian_c> dimitri, su unity?
<dimitri> yes
<cristian_c> dimitri, hai provato con altri de?
<cristian_c> che pc è?
<dimitri> un dell xps 15z
<cristian_c> dimitri, dunque?
<dimitri> si fa lo stesso
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, con quali?
<dimitri> cairo, cinnamon gnome
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> dimitri, provato xfce?
<cristian_c> dimitri, cairo è una dock, o sessione
<dimitri> lo fa anche sul terminale senza interfaccia
<cristian_c> dimitri, quale terminale?
<dimitri> xfce no
<cristian_c> dimitri, prova
<dimitri> non l'ho installata
<cristian_c> dimitri, prova in live
<dimitri> alt+ctrl+f2
<cristian_c> dimitri, hai la 13.10?
<cristian_c> dimitri, lol
<cristian_c> dimitri, che c'entra il terminale?
<dimitri> 13.04 32 nn lo fa
<cristian_c> 13.04 sempre a 64 bit?
<dimitri> 13.10 64 lo fa e lo f aanche 14.04 64
<dimitri> 13.04 a 32
<cristian_c> dimitri, con la 12.04 lo fa?
<cristian_c> a 64 bit
<dimitri> non l'ho installata
<cristian_c> lol
<dimitri> posso provare con una live
<cristian_c> dimitri, in live
<dimitri> debbo provare
<dimitri> il bello che facendolo ogni tanto non sai neppure se lo sta facendo o meno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ik_> ciao a tutti qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi. Non riesco più ad inserire le icone dei programmi sul desktop quando provo a trascinare un'icona mi dice: Si è verificato un errore nell'ottenere informazioni su «/».  Nei dettagli è scritto che la posizione specificata non è supportata
<akis24> ik_: hai unity ?  leggi qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=557075
<ik_> ho provato ma se vado su usr/share/application e non mi crea nessun collegamento per mancaza di permessi
<akis24> ik_:  devi usare  un tool  questo  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/unity-tweak-tool/  e impostare abilita e disabilita il desktop cpme cartella
<ik_> aiutami a trovare abilita e disabilita il desktop come cartella per favore
<akis24> ik_: e io non uso quel tool  lo hai installato ?
<ik_> ce lo avevo gia
<akis24> ik_: vediamo dovrei cercare io uso altro DE
<akis24> ik_:  credo dovresti vedere alla voce  > panoramica > impostazione spazio di lavoro  controlla
<ik_> no ho unity, gestore finestre, aspetto, sistema
<ik_> ok penso di aver trovato, allora?
<cristian_c> ik_, da quando si verifica questo problema?
<ik_> non lo so, me e sono accorto ieri
<cristian_c> ik_, hai aggiunto dei ppa, per caso?
<ik_> non penso che sono i ppa
<cristian_c> !ppa | ik_
<ubot-it> ik_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ik_> ho installato dal sito di microsoft skype e dal loro sito teamviewer
<cristian_c> ik_, controlla
<ik_> come faccio a controllare
<cristian_c> ik_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> ik_, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ik_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7095102/
<ik_> hai controllato cristian_c
<cristian_c> google-talkplugin.list
<cristian_c> questo è un ppa
<ik_> non penso abbia mai messo io questi
<ik_> comunque come posso risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> ik_, i ppa non si mettono da soli e ubuntu non fa gli scherzi di notte
<ik_> ok... ma non mi ricordo quando li ho messi
<cristian_c> ik_, hai lo stesso problema anche in live?
<ik_> cioè?
<cristian_c> ik_, hai detto che hai problemi a trascinare le icone sul desktop
<cristian_c> prova in live
<ik_> che cosa significa provare in live
<cristian_c> ik_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<ik_> devo farmi una distro su usb
<cristian_c> ik_, allora live usb
<ik_> non posso adesso
<cristian_c> ik_, ma va bene quella con cui hai già installato
<cristian_c> non devi rifarla
<ik_> come faccio , guidami per favore
<cristian_c> ?
<ik_> come faccio a provare in live, puoi guidarmi?
<ik_> non ho la pennetta con ubuntu
<cristian_c> ik_, prendi la usb e fai il boot da issa
<cristian_c> ik_, e come hai installato?
<ik_> non ne ho
<ik_> ho installato due anni fa
<ExPBoy> lol
<calimero_82> salve
<cristian_c> ik_, fai una live su dvd
<cristian_c> ik_, le live fanno sempre comodo
<calimero_82> all'avvio di lubuntu 13.10 s' riscontrato un problema nel sistema
<ik_> per tagliare la testa al toro è possibile rimuovere quelli
<calimero_82> nel modulo xorg, posso postare il pastebin?
<jester-> calimero_82:  rebus del giorno?
<cristian_c> lol
<calimero_82> jester-:  ho solo acceso il pc ed è uscita questa finestra d'errore
<ExPBoy> punzioni notturne di lubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> ettpareva
<calimero_82> ma non ho toccato niente
<jester-> l'altro giorno ubuntu recuperando dei files con photorec ha messo dei porni
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> il tipo è andato nelle tolle con la morosa che osservava
<ExPBoy> hihi
<calimero_82> il pacchetto è xserver-org-core 2:1.14.5-1ubuntu2-saucy1
<calimero_82> problema : crash excutablepath: /usr/bin/xorg
<calimero_82> vado a pappà buon appetito a tutti
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> calimero_82: scendi il canae dopo
<jester-> cane
<ExPBoy> ci vorrebbero un paio di picciotti extracomunitari
<cristian_c> lol
<calimero_82> ragazzi sono ritornato
<calimero_82> che devo fare?
<FILIPPO> OLAAA! Vorrei riuscire a installare ubuntu ma davvero non ci riesco  :( ho provato a fare partire il tutto dal file montato su chiavetta, ho sistemato il BIOS e tutto ma appena riavvio il sistema mi segnala errori di default ! come posso terminare l' installazione? Grazie !!
<calimero_82> FILIPPO:  penso siano a tavola i moderatori
<calimero_82> io ho seguito le guide prese dal tubo e ci son riuscito
<FILIPPO> grazie ! allora provo così
<calimero_82> se vuoi ti do il link
<calimero_82> spiega tutto
<FILIPPO> grazie mille volentieri!
<kali-user> hello guys
<kali-user> a no giusto posso parlare italiano
<kali-user> qualcuno può consigliarmi un programma per video-editing abbastanza leggero per kali linux (lo so che il forum è su ubuntu ma non ho trovato altro), grazie
<calimero_82> lo sto cerc FILIPPO
<calimero_82> era comesitec ma s'è tolto da youtube :O
<enzotib_> !chat | kali-user
<ubot-it> kali-user: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FILIPPO> ok fa nulla cercherò altri video :D
<calimero_82> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzw9YS7zlPA questo può andare
<calimero_82> raga come si risolve il problema dell errore?
<enzotib_> che errore?
<calimero_82> appena ho aperto lubuntu è comparsa una finestra che dava questo:
<calimero_82> : il pacchetto è xserver-org-core 2:1.14.5-1ubuntu2-saucy1
<calimero_82>  problema : crash excutablepath: /usr/bin/xorg
<calimero_82> ubuntu13.10 ha riscontrato un errore interno
<calimero_82> enzotib_:  tengo ancora aperta la finestra d'errore, non l ho chiusa
<enzotib_> calimero_82, capita sistematicamente?
<calimero_82> oggi ho acceso il pc
<calimero_82> e s'è verificato
<calimero_82> ieri m'ha aiutato krabador per altri problemi sulla scheda audio che aveva un bug intel hda, ora quest altro problema :(
<krabador> calimero_82, ben bene... che problema?
<calimero_82> ciao krabador, ho solo acceo il pc e s'è avviata una finestra che dice rilevato un errore nel sistema ubuntu 13.10
<calimero_82> l'ho ancora aperta, come faccio a fare il copia e incolla? cmq riguarda xorg
<krabador> calimero_82, dovresti fare una schermata, ma in una parte rilevante
<krabador> se rigiarda xorg, puoi postare /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<calimero_82> ok ora lo faccio
<calimero_82> perchè alla voce executable path il percorso è /usr/bin/xorg, quindi il problema riguarda xorg giusto krabador?
<calimero_82> o c'è una voce particolare che devo dirti?
<calimero_82> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7095552/ krabador
<krabador> calimero_82, il desktop è visualizzato correttamente?
<krabador> calimero_82, io mi devo allontanare un attimo, tu , nel frattempo , riavvia 5-6 volte il sistema per vedere se si presenta ogni volta ilsistema
<krabador> tra riavvii e spegnimenti
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> ma è normale che i tasti con gli accenti pigdin non li vede e mette punti interrogativi?
<calimero_82> ok riavvio
<calimero_82> salve al 4 riavvio non mi partiva lubuntu e sono usciti una serie di errori
<calimero_82> sto impazzendo
<calimero_82> vabbè io sto qua, :)
<Guest48877> ciao buon sabato come devo fare per mettere skype su ubuntu
<Gian> ciao buon sabato come devo fare per mettere skype su ubuntu
<nannes> ancoooora calime'.. ieri hai detto che fungeva tutto perfettamente
<test-ub>  in sbaglio ho installato su una partizione unica ubuntu13.10 ora volevo reinstallare wib8 + ubuntu, ma partizione di ripristino è andata persa e da cd non riesco avviare nessun boot... Qualcuno sa come fare?
<Gian> ciao buon sabato come devo fare per mettere skype su ubuntu
<nannes> test-ub: Spiegati:  quindi ti e' rimasto solo ubuntu adesso, in tutto l'hdd?
<nannes> !skype | Gian
<ubot-it> Gian: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<Gian> non sono capace nannes
<nannes> e che ti hanno tagliato le mani?
<test-ub> si esatto
<calimero_82> we nannes
<Gian> no e la prima volta che uso ubuntu nannes
<Gian> mi entri tu nel pc
<test-ub> ho riprovato a cancellare il tutto... partizioni ecc ma non riesco ad avviare il boot da cd riesco solo a far partire la live di ubuntu e reinstallare ubuntu su una partizione unica
<nannes> Gian:  Accendi ubuntu. Poi premi    Alt F2      e scrivi    software-properties-gtk
<test-ub> mh ok provo...
<test-ub> da li poi cosa dovrei fare?
<calimero_82> nannes io ho solo aceso il pc ad ora di pranzo e s'è aavviato un errore di xorg, krabador m ha detto di riavviare 5 6 voltee alla 5 non mi partiva niente ma solo scritte
<Gian> e dopo nannes o sciacciato
<Gian> e adesso
<Gian> mi ha a perto software e aggiornamenti
<nannes> test-ub: Devi innanzitutto procurarti un dvd per l'installazione di windows 8.   Se tu hai una licenza valida, puoi anche scaricarlo dagli archivi online della Microsoft. Cosi non ti serve piu' la partizione di ripristino.
<Gian> adesso nannes cosa devo fare
<nannes> !pazienza | Gian
<ubot-it> Gian: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<test-ub> ah ok io ho scaricato da torrent però in effetti avendo la licenza cerco sul sito di bill
<nannes> test-ub: E mentre fai il download dell'immagine ISO di Win8, dal sito microsoft, invece di girarti i pollici... inizi a fare un'altra operazione, ovvero:  INSTALLI nuovamente ubuntu, ma stavolta NON sull'intero disco, MA creando una partizione specifica, con il Partizionamento Manuale
<Gian> ok nannes o fatto cosa hai detto adeso
<test-ub> mh ecco questo è il tallone di achille
<test-ub> mi sono perso in letture e partizionamenti
<test-ub> alla fine ho capito poco
<test-ub> teoricamente faccio una swap
<test-ub> e una lvm tipo da 50gb per ubuntu
<test-ub> con un posto di moun
<nannes> no guarda, facciamo cosi, tu fai partire l'installazione, quando arrivi al momento del partizionamento ti aiutiamo da qui.
<enzotib_> !enter | test-ub
<ubot-it> test-ub: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<test-ub> ah ok allora spettate che riavvio e torno in live...
<nannes> Passo passo, cosi' non sbagli. E LVM molto probabilmente non servira' nel tuo caso...
<calimero_82> nannes:  quando hai finito con gli altri amici mia uteresti?
<nannes> Ok test-ub ;)
<test-ub> ok dieci minuti
<nannes> calimero_82: Spara l'errore... Specifico please
<Gian> allora nannes o scritto cosa hai detto si aperto sofwer ee aggiornamenti
<nannes> Gian: Ora dovresti ritrovarti davanti una finestra simile a questa. http://i.stack.imgur.com/liHb8.png  Dammi la conferma si/no
<Gian> si lo trovata adesso nannes
<nannes> Okay.. devi cliccare in alto su  "Altro Software"
<Gian> fatto fopo
<nannes> E devi verificare che la voce "Partner" sia abilitata.
<Gian> sono due disabilitate
<nannes> Abilitale per favore..
<calimero_82> allora nannes stamattina m'è uscita una finestra relativa ad un errore interno del sistema di ubuntu 13.10, e mi diceva leggendo nei dettagli che l'executable path era :/usr/bin/xorg, ora ho riavviato 5 volte, alla 5 non partiva + la schermata di lubuntu ma una shell di testi che ripeteva che il file system non partiva
<Gian> fatto nannes adesso chiudo la pagina
<nannes> Gian:  Si', clicca su 'Chiudi'
<nannes> Ed entra nel terminale Gian.
<Gian> ci sono nannes o fatto ctrl+alt+t
<calimero_82> ah dimenticavo di dire che lubuntu mi parte senza che parta il grub, solo prima è partito
<nannes> Gian: Il comando per skype e' il seguente, come spiegato nella pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<nannes> Prima verifichiamo l'architettura del tuo sistema...incolla il seguente comando:     sudo apt-get install pastebinit;uname -a|pastebinit
<calimero_82> ma io nannes ?
<calimero_82> ah no è Gian  sorry
<Gian> ci sei ho scritto e dopo cosa faccio
<nannes> mandaci il link che e' comparso nel terminale please..
<filippo> ciao ragazzi ! ho appena cambiato il sistema operativo e sono entrato nella famiglia di ubuntu :) avevo un dubbio, l' antivirus è necessario? quale consigliate?
<filippo> grazie !
<test-ub> eccoci sono tornato in live
<nannes> Nessun antivirus filippo. Vivi felice ;)
<test-ub> che faccio avvio gparted_
<test-ub> che faccio avvio gparted?
<nannes> guarda, fai prima ad avviare direttamente l'installazioen
<nannes> *zione
<test-ub> ok avvio
<test-ub> ok n-attimo
<test-ub> ok nelle opzioni scelgo altro... giusto?
<Gianl> e uscito questo nannes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7095862/
<Gian> vedi
<nannes> no gian, hai scritto male
<nannes> fai cosi
<nannes> uname -a
<nannes> e incollaci qui il risultato..
<test-ub> sono nelle pagina delle partizioni ho scelto altro... che faccio nuova tabelle partizioni?
<Gian> dice nannes comando non trovato
<nannes> non e' possibile gian. Devi essere preciso, altrimenti qui perdi tempo tu, ed io pure
<nannes> test-ub: Si esatto..
<Gian> ho sritto questo  nannes sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<nannes> test-ub: Dato che stai per installare win8, come tipologia della Tabella Partizioni  devi scegliere   GPT
<nannes> Gian: Chi te lo ha detto?
<nannes> io non ti ho dato quel comando.
<Gian> nel link che mi hai dato
<nannes> stai facendo di testa tua, non ascolti.
<test-ub> mh spe
<Gian> Utenti 64 bit  È necessario abilitare preventivamente il supporto per programmi a 32 bit per installare Skype, attraverso il comando  sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Gian> adesso cosa faccio nannes io ascolto te
<Gian> faccio come dici tu nannes
<nannes> Al link che ti ho dato prima tu hai risposto "non capisco, non lo so fare" ... quindi ti HO DATO DEI COMANDI qui nel canale.... e tu non li hai fatti. ai fatto di testa tua. A questo punto arrangiati, ti aiutera' qualcun altro. Qui siamo in tanti forse sei fortunato e trovi qualche buon anima che ti aiuta.
<nannes> *Hai
<Gian> dimmmi nannes allora
<Gian> io faccio come dici
<filippo> come mai non serve l' antivirus ? chiedo per informazioni :)
<nannes> no , non lo hai fatto. Adesso aspetta che qualcun altro ti aiuti... ora sto aiutando anche altre persone io.. Non chiamare me please.
<test-ub> nannes: io pero voglio installare ubuntu  e win quindi proseguo ora ho spazio vuoto da 500gb
<nannes> okay test-ub .. hai selezionato la tipologia  GPT ?
<test-ub> mh sai che non la trovo...
<test-ub> nannes: ho ext4 efi ecc
<nannes> filippo: Perche' non esistono veri e propri virus per il tuo nuovo sistema, o almeno NON nel modo in cui s'intendono su Windows.  GNU ha un sistema di permessi che previene qualsiasi tipo di accesso non consentito al sistema, anche da parte di applicazioni buggate.
<filippo> ok perfetto grazie mille
<nannes> test-ub: Sicuro ? Non vedi "tabella partizioni" ?  le voci dovrebbero essere "msdos", "gpt", eccetera
<filippo> ma anche se tendo a scaricare con torrent?
<calimero_82> si perchè le applicazioni di windows non funzionano su linux
<filippo> cioè scusa?
<calimero_82> tu prendi tutto quello che ti srrve dai repository
<nannes> Torrent e' un semplice programma di condivisione di contenuti.  Non c'entra molto
<nannes> Poi ricorda di non scaricare materiale protetto da CR ... finche' usi torrent per scaricare materiale sotto licenze permissive, allora e' tutto ok ;)
<nannes> Comunque sia, non ti devi assolutamente preoccupare dei normali virus ... sei immune
<test-ub> nannes: ho ext4 - ext3 -  btfrs - jfs - xfs - fat16  - fat32- efi - cifratura - swap e non usare la partizione
<nannes> no quelli sono i file system
<nannes> Okay test-ub, vuol direche e' stato tolto dal menu di installazione, quindi ti tocca farlo da gparted
<test-ub> ok chiudo installazione e vado in gparted
<filippo> grazie mille a tutti buona giornata, siete molto disponibili
<nannes> Di niente ;) Torna quando vuoi fili buona serata!
<test-ub> nannes: ok gparted 500mb non utilizzato
<nannes> devi radere al suolo il disco.
<nannes> salva  i  dati importanti prima (mi raccomando!)
<calimero_82> aahah bella radere al suolo... stile terminator :)
<test-ub> ah non c e su nulla,,, faccio cosi device > create partition table > msdos
<test-ub> giusto ho la keyb en faccio un po fativa
<nannes> ASP hai sbagliato... ti ho detto GPT ;)
<nannes> msdos e' il vecchio tipo, per win8 e' meglio usare questa ;)
<test-ub> si scusa
<test-ub> fatto gpt
<test-ub> ok fino qua ci siamo
<test-ub> nannes: ora?
<nannes> ok, fai cosi: crea solo 2 partizioni: quella di root (ubuntu) e quella SWAP
<test-ub> ok
<nannes> anzi, se vuoi puoi fare in questo modo: usare una partizione alternativa x la tua HOME
<nannes> cosi quando formatti o aggiorni il sistema, non devi fare sforzi nel salvataggio dei dati
<nannes> che dici?
<test-ub> mh okey ieri serra ho letto qualcosa sulla home
<nannes> quanto spazio vuoi dare in totale a ubu?
<test-ub> sulla home mi salva tutti i documenti ecc
<test-ub> ma io pensavo a un 50gib dici che basta.... tanto per torrent ecc posso usare una partizione dati?
<nannes> certo... 50 giga e' perfetto, hai spazio abbondante
<nannes> allora:
<test-ub> ok
<test-ub> in che ordine procedo
<test-ub> ... swap? prima
<nannes> windows si comporta in un modo particolare, quindi il modo migliore e' **creare le partizioni x ubuntu alla fine del disco** e non all inizio
<nannes> per lasciare l'inizio a win..
<test-ub> ah cavoli questo fa cambiare il compartamento...non pensavo
<test-ub> allora in fondo alla hdd
<nannes> s.. il resto lascialo libero, unpartitioned (non partizionato)
<test-ub> ok allora parto con la swap e poi metto 50gib di sistema e per la home?
<nannes> quanta ram hai?
<test-ub> mh 4 gib sai che non ricordo... dovrei andare a vedere nelle info
<nannes> no problem solo x avere un idea
<nannes> allora fai cosi
<test-ub> si
<nannes> 5 gb di swap (cosi puoi ibernare il pc quando vuoi)
<test-ub> ok
<test-ub> deve essere una partizione primaria giusto?
<nannes> 25 gb per il sistema (punto di mount    /
<nannes> e altri 20 per la home (punto di mount   /home/
<test-ub> ok il punto di mount in  gparted sarebbe da mettere nella label?
<nannes> certo primaria
<nannes> no la label non c'entra e' solo una etichetta
<test-ub> mh sai dove lo trovo? per home e mount come fyle system utilizzo lvm2 pv?
<nannes> no ma ti piace proprio sto LVM huahuaha
<nannes> A meno che tu non stia mettendo su un server, LVM non ti serve a molto......
<test-ub> ihhhihihi si dai come nome non
<test-ub> e male
<test-ub> ah ok quindi che uso
<test-ub> ?
<nannes> ext4
<test-ub> ok allora ricapitolando esce cosi
<test-ub> unollacated 414gib
<test-ub> linux swap 4,98
<test-ub> 26,37gib
<test-ub> ext4
<test-ub> 30gib ext4
<nannes> eccellente
<test-ub> spazio libero in fondo 000
<test-ub> ora devo impostare il punto di mount e home che non riesco a trovarlo
<test-ub> cerco
<nannes> guarda, lo puoi fare al momento dell'installazinoe quello
<nannes> Adesso conferma le modifiche e scrivile sul disco (pulsante verde)
<test-ub> ah ok sto scrivendo
<test-ub> ok operazione terminata ok bla bla bla
<test-ub> ora avvio installazione?
<nannes> si
<test-ub> tipo di installazione faccio altro e accedo alla tabelle partizioni
<test-ub> bene ora
<test-ub> seleziono sda2
<test-ub> e metto mount /
<Tdk200> Salve a tutti raga
<test-ub> ah devo specificare anche come utilizzarla metto ext4 con journaling e non spunto formattare o formatto?
<nannes> formatta pure.. nonostante sia stata appena creata.. in teoria non servirebbe, ma fallo x sicurezza ;)
<test-ub> ok
<Tdk200> ho cambiato hard disk perchè da un pò di tempo  all'avvio mi diceva che l'hd era danneggiato e che la sua fine era imminente. Comunque ho salvato i file che avevo da quel hd e li ho passati qui. Ho anche salvato la cartella di urban terror, unica cosa è che adesso nn mi si avvia più il file eseguibile mi chiede come aprirlo :O
<Tdk200> il file che avviavo era questo Quake3-UrT.i386
<test-ub> nannes: ok ora lacio l-installazione?
<calimero_82> we nannes è il mio turno :P :D :D
<test-ub> nannes: problema mi dice qualcosa riguardo a una efi da 30 mib pmancante
<calimero_82> ho preso il biglietto stavo nella sala d'attesa :D
<nannes> test-ub: ricontrolla tutto prima... bisogna sempre ricontrollare
<nannes> ah giusto la efi
<test-ub> cosa devo fare? creare una efi come in gparted o in  installazione?
<Tdk200> ciao krabador
<krabador> salve
<nannes> calimero_82: chiedi a krabador che ti ha aiutato lui ieri sera
<Tdk200> krabador: volevo risolvere un problema che ho con urban terror. Ho dovuto cambiare l'hd perchè mi dava messaggio di errore imminente all'avvio
<krabador> nannes, qui chiunque abbia una risposta , puo' darla
<nannes> test-ub:all'inizio del disco, crea una nuova partizione fat32, della grandezza di 250mb
<nannes> e seleziona  EFI
<krabador> nannes, non ci sono restrizioni di sorta
<nannes> lo so
<test-ub> ah okiz
<krabador> nannes, o diritti di prelazione
<nannes> ma io sto facendo altro, e cali ha bisogno d'aiuto ..
<Tdk200> ho però salvato la cartella per trasferirla su questo nuovo hd con nuova installazione di lubuntu
<test-ub> sempre primaria
<krabador> nannes, utenti di serie a, o utenti di serie b, che subiscono il potere di utenti di serie a ....
<nannes> ?
<Tdk200> però krabador non mi si avvia più il file eseguibile Quake3-UrT.i386 :O mi chiede di selezionare un applicazione per aprire il file
<nannes> e basta non farla lunga sei noioso...
<nannes> non m'interessano ste cose
<Tdk200> ciao jester-  :D
<jester-> cià
<Tdk200> :p
<krabador> nannes, concentrati appunto sul supporto, se sei qui, e non metterti a gestire il traffico.
<nannes> !invio | krabador, lo sto gia' facendo, e tu
<ubot-it> krabador, lo sto gia' facendo, e tu: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nannes> ;)
<Tdk200> jester-: dovrei risolvere un problemino con urban terror potresti aiutarmi? ho cambiato Hard disk perchè mi dava un errore imminente e la possibile perdita di dati
<jester-> quindi?
<jester-> ut sta dentro a una cartella
<nannes> test-ub: fatto?
<Tdk200> cmq ho installato tutto sul nuovo hd ed ho passato la cartelle di UT però non mi si avvia più il file avviabile Quake3-UrT.i386
<krabador> nannes, non si usa il bot a caso.
<jester-> Tdk200: facile che sia stato danneggiato, mi sa che devi riscaricare il tutto
<Tdk200> :O prima premevo 2 volte sopra e partiva mo mi chiede con quale applicazione avviarlo :O sull'altro hd nn mi era mai stato chiesto
<Tdk200> sorvole
<nannes> Inoltre, subito dopo alla partizione EFI (che deve stare all'inizio del disco)  devi fare un'ulteriore partizione della grandezza di 1 mb, tipologia Bios_grub
<nannes> test-ub ^
<jester-> Tdk200: dagli i permessi di esecuzione
<Tdk200> come?
<Tdk200> a da proprietà ok
<nannes> krabador:Infatti non e' a caso, hai spezzettato una frase su piu' righe. Adesso, please, preoccupati del supporto come stanno facendo tutti gli altri.  Stai usando tutte le tue energie per fare commenti sugli altri, invece di aiutare la gente.
<jester-> Tdk200: entri nella cartella col terminale, chmod +x Quake3-UrT.i386  quindi ./Quake3-UrT.i386
<test-ub> nannes: ti ringrazio... l'installazione è partita... poi per win8 comw farò?
<Tdk200> jester-: ho fatto prima premendo con il tasto destro sopra scheda permessi ed ho selezionato esecuzione chiunque
<nannes> test-ub: Per Win8 devi scaricare la ISO dal centro download Microsoft, e al momento dell'installazione devi selezinoare quella zona che ancora non e' partizionata. Creerai le partizioni che vuoi (una sola, o pie' di una, vedi tu), dopodiche' il resto viene fatto in automatico da windows.
<test-ub> nannes: terminata l'istallazione teoricamente grub e avvio sono già configurati?
<Tdk200> e parte ok perfetto :D
<jester-> Tdk200: ./Quake3-UrT.i386
<nannes> Ovviamente test-ub, subito dopo l'installazione di windows ti ritroverai senza grub, che verra' sostituito dal boot loader Microsoft, e a quel punto ti tocchera' fare un piccolo fix, appunto, per ripristinarlo.
<Tdk200> jester-: adesso parte
<test-ub> ah ok mentre per questa che è solo ubuntu dovrei essere già a posto?
<nannes> yes ;)
<jester-> Tdk200: se hai unsati cd o dvd cambia i permessi agli eseguibili
<Tdk200> thanks mi serviva un input mai capitata prima una cosa così
<Tdk200> no era una cartella che ho messo su una usb pen e poi ho trasferito tutto qua su questo pc
<calimero_82> we krabador  allora mi ri aiuti? :) hai visto il log di xorg?
<jester-> calimero_82: ce l'hai una sorella in età?
<jester-> krabador: viene a domicilio
<test-ub> speriamo di non bestemmiare in turco... grazie ancora.
<krabador> calimero_82, nono, nannes ha il sacro fuoco , non posso spegnerglielo, chiedi a lui, specie adesso che ha finito
<nannes> :D Penso di no.. Andra' tutto bene :) Buona fortunasssz ;)
<calimero_82> ?
<nannes> no io sono ignorante krabador, non so rispondere a cali sul suo problema..
<calimero_82> jester-:  ho 1 fratello
<jester-> non va bene i bro
<calimero_82> krabador:  ma non è che ieri quando ho aggiunto i paccchetti ho sbagliato qualcosa e s'è imballato qualche file? tra l altro non m'è mai partito il grub, solo la 6 volta che ho fatto riavvia come m hai detto tu
<krabador> calimero_82, i pacchetti installati ieri non fanno niente di strano
<calimero_82> e perchè allora tutti questi problemi?
<krabador> calimero_82, in una serie di riavvii, che problemi hai riscontrato?
<calimero_82> poi è normale che non mi parte il grub?
<calimero_82> allora dopo 4 riavvi nulla
<krabador> calimero_82,  il sistema è da solo?
<calimero_82> al 5 non partiva + la schermata di lubuntu
<calimero_82> sisi
<calimero_82> ho visto su gparted
<krabador> calimero_82, allora è normale che non parta grub
<jester-> calimero_82: tieni premuto shift al boot che lo vedi
<calimero_82> 3 patizioni
<calimero_82> 3 partizioni
<calimero_82> 1 etx4 1 allocated e dentro allocated c'è lo swap
<krabador> calimero_82, meglio che posti un immagine
<jester-> lol
<krabador> piuttosto che elencare
<calimero_82> eh ma qua non va lo screenshot
<cristian_c> ?
<calimero_82> sugli errori che so usciti dove si vede? la voce kern.log?
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  su lubuntu non c'è lo snapshoot
<cristian_c> calimero_82, fai uno screenshot. Che problemi hai?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, io li faccio
<calimero_82> io  se premo stamp non fa nulla
<cristian_c> io non premo stamp, lancio il programma che me li fa
<cristian_c> stamp lo usavo su winz :P
<calimero_82> e dove sta su lubuntu?
<calimero_82> dico il prg
<cristian_c> calimero_82, cerca nel software center
<calimero_82> come si chiama il prg? lo scarico
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo apt-get install gnome-screenshot
<nannes> no, su lubuntu non va bene quello
<calimero_82> ah perchè uso lxde?
<krabador> nannes, va piu' che bene
<nannes> sudo apt-get install scrot
<nannes> Scrot e' gia' integrato con lxde... devi solo installarlo.
<krabador> e non si porta appresso nessuna dipendenza
<krabador> calimero_82, fa pure come dice nannes
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> e dove sta scrot?
<calimero_82> l'ho messo
<calimero_82> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Tdk200> Ciao raga io vado alla prox
<calimero_82> http://imagebin.org/299484 krabador
<krabador> calimero_82, hai fatto tu il partizionamento ?
<jester-> classico da usa tutto er disco
<calimero_82> no
<calimero_82> ho fatto fare tutto a lubuntu
<calimero_82> ma che file ti serve per capire gli errori che ci sono in lubuntu?
<calimero_82> sempre il kern.log?
<calimero_82> e silenzio fu
<krabador> calimero_82, ti consiglierei di riavviare, per vedere all'insorgere dell'errore, la possibilità di fare uno screenshot dell'errore,e di creare un log del report
<krabador> calimero_82, con gli altri log, facciamo il quadretto
<calimero_82> il prob krabador  è che l ultimo errore che ti dicevo era priva dell avvio del sistema operativo, come si fa?
<calimero_82> prima
<krabador> calimero_82, proviamo a vedere con kernel.org, ma , ti preciso, che a fianco c'è l'orario, copia solo le parti dell'orario interessato, e non da giorni prima
<calimero_82> mi dici il percorso?
<calimero_82> la cartella è sempre var?
<krabador> /var/log/kernel.log
<krabador> kern.log
<calimero_82> si sto cercando di vedere l'ora
<calimero_82> intendo l'ra del problema
<calimero_82> non ci riesco krabador , posso mandartelo dalle 15 in poi?
<krabador> calimero_82, hai avuto anche report di errori, a sistema operativo caricato?
<calimero_82> si quando l ho aperto
<calimero_82> all 1
<calimero_82> alle 13
<calimero_82> m'è uscita quella finestra: lubuntu ha riscontrato un errore nel sistema interno
<calimero_82> executable path: /usr/bin/xorg
<calimero_82> ti posto tutto quello che è successo dalle 13 in pii?
<calimero_82> poi
<calimero_82> alle 13 ho acceso il pc
<krabador> calimero_82, no, riavvia, mettiti a premere shift, apparirà grub, selezioni la prima linea in alto, premi e , dove vedi quiet splash , cancelli e scrivi verbose, poi premi f10
<calimero_82> aspè me le segno,ma la prima cosa è ubuntu13.10
<calimero_82> se sceglo il 1 non mi parte lubuntu scusami?
<krabador> calimero_82, non ti ho detto di premere invio alla prima linea in alto
<krabador> calimero_82, deve essere selezionata, ovvero evidenziata, nella media quella in alto lo è già, premi il tasto e
<calimero_82> ahh premi il tasto e
<calimero_82> avevo capito e congiunzione scusami :)
<calimero_82> scusa scusa
<calimero_82> f10 sarebbe salva ed esci giusto?
<krabador> calimero_82, f10 manda in avvio
<krabador> esegue grub con quella voce modificata solo per quella volta
<krabador> non è una modifica permanente
<calimero_82> ma quella modifica a che serve?
<krabador> vedrai passo passo quello che fa il sistema
<krabador> sta attento agli errori
<calimero_82> ah ok
<calimero_82> e come me li segno?
<calimero_82> carta e penna^
<calimero_82> ?
<krabador> calimero_82, dovrebbero essere presenti nel log dopo
<krabador> o cerchi di premere immediatamente bloc scorr
<calimero_82> ah sarebbe blocco scorrimento
<calimero_82> ecco a che serviva
<calimero_82> miii è una bomba gnu/linux
<calimero_82> devo fare una domanda su #ubuntu-it-chat
<MinaVagante> ciaoa a tutti
<calimero_82> ciao MinaVagante
<MinaVagante> mi spiegate, x cortesia, come si fa a selezionare tutti i messaggi per cancellarli in thunderbird? Ho ribaltato tutte le opzioni e non ho trovato la dicitura seleziona tutto
<MinaVagante> qualcuno puo dirmelo x favore??
<calimero_82> krabador:  posso mettere in pausa virtualmanager? o devo chiudere e perdo tutto il setup?
<nannes> "Seleziona tutto" ha sempre una scorciatoia, che di solito e' la seguente combinazione di tasti:   Ctrl  A
<calimero_82> scsau si chiama virtualbox
<MinaVagante> si nannes, hai ragione...pero se volessi selezionare x esempio 25 messaggi e lasciarne qualcuno???
<nannes> comunque se vuoi eliminarli tutti, MinaVagante, puoi direttamente usare la funzione "svuota cartella"
<MinaVagante> non ce l'ho nannes...
<MinaVagante> ho già provato ma niente
<calimero_82> nannes posso mettere in pausa virtualbox per il setup?
<calimero_82> se no mi tocca aspettare per riavviare
<nannes> si, nella colonna a sinistra, clic destro sulla cartella di riferimento e si apre il menu a tendina MinaVagante
<nannes> MinaVagante:Se vuoi cancellarli tutti e lasciarne qualcuno, e' semplice"  Dopo aver premuto Ctrl A     tieni premuto Ctrl   e mentre lo tieni,  con il mouse fai UN SOLO click sui messaggi che vuoi tenere.
<MinaVagante> nannes: ...no, l'ho gia provato....non c'è quella opzione
<nannes> Verranno Deselezionati subito con il click.
<MinaVagante> nannes: ma è laborioso...non c'è modo di selezionarli scorrendo?
<nannes> esattamente come ho detto
<MinaVagante> comunque se vuoi ti mando screeen shot...non esiste "svuota cartella"
<calimero_82> krabador:  ora riavvio, per andare in grub devo premere shift destro o snistro? devo premere o tenere premuto? grazie
<MinaVagante> grazie per l'informazione....farò come mi hai appena detto
<nannes> np, io non ricordo la dicitura esatta, ora non ho thunderbird davanti a me MinaVagante
<krabador> calimero_82, destro, e premi ritmicamente
<Gian> ciao bbuon sabato
<Gian> a tutti
<calimero_82> ok vado
<MinaVagante> se vado con ts dx sulla cartella posta ricevuta nel menu a tendina non compare niente che dica di svuotare cartella o cancellare messaggi
<Gian> krabador per skype come devo fare
<nannes> Okay MinaVagante, ti ho gia' risposto. usa ctrl A
<nannes> Altrimenti scarica una estensione per fare quel  che ti serve, e' sicuramente disponibile.
<Gian> ciao nannes buona sera
<MinaVagante> grazie mille nannes  :)
<krabador> !skype | Gian
<ubot-it> Gian: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<Gian> si ma non sono capace io non capisco di pc tanto krabador
<krabador> Gian, cambia disco
<Gian> lo capito
<krabador> Gian, ieri hai avuto tutte le indicazioni poissibili ed immaginabili
<krabador> Gian, che puoi rileggere nel log
<Gian> lo so
<Gian> ma o ristallato il sistema
<calimero8282> krabador:  ho fatto per 2 volte, è uscito grub loading e non s'è caricato nulla, m'ha portato direttamente su lubuntu
<krabador> Gian, allora, terminale, software-properties-gtk, vai nella tab altro software, selezioni le 2 righe "partner di canonical" , chiudi, torni nel terminale , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<krabador> calimero8282, ti sei messo a premere shift insistentemente, dal riavvio?
<calimero8282> si
<calimero8282> è sucita pure la scritta grub lloading
<calimero8282> ma poi va direttamente su lubuntu
<krabador> calimero8282, vabeh, hai avuto errori?
<calimero8282> no
<krabador> calimero8282, sia durante che adesso?
<calimero8282> si nessun errore
<calimero8282> però così è instabile
<krabador> calimero8282, dipende
<krabador> calimero8282, diverse segnalazioni durante il caricamento sono totalmente ignorabili
<krabador> non sono problemi
<Gian> o fatto krabador sta caricando tutto
<krabador> e apport, il sistema di segnalazione errori, qualche volta ipersegnala
<krabador> Gian, perfetto
<Gian> io ascolto te
<Gian> senza litigare
<calimero8282> ma se la rifaccio l'installazione è una cretinata krabador ?
<krabador> calimero8282, lo sai che puoi anche tatuarti davide mengacci, senza che nessuno ti dica nulla
<calimero8282> ahahaha
<calimero8282> vabbè però sapere che ci sono errori nel sistema non è che mi faccia piacere
<calimero8282> non può essere che io ieri abbia sbagliato qualche passaggio che m 'hai detto?
<krabador> calimero8282, ci sono errori che sono "non errori"
<calimero8282> eh ma è normale che non va neanche il grub?
<krabador> calimero8282, solo quello di appor, a sistema operativo caricato, va individuato, per vedere se è un vero problema
<krabador> calimero8282, anche apport, non fa sempre segnalazioni reali
<krabador> calimero8282, infatti c'è chi lo disabilita
<Andreone> Ciao a tutti
<Andreone> Mi aiutate a configurare un dvb-t ?
<cristian_c> Andreone, non tutti i dvb-t sono supportati in linux
<cristian_c> Andreone, il tuo è compatibile?
<Andreone> Non lo so
<cristian_c> Andreone, fai una ricerca
<cristian_c> Andreone, se devi acquistare hardware controlla che sia supportato
<cristian_c> da linux
<Andreone> sarebbe questo il mio
<Andreone> http://www.amazon.it/RICEVITORE-DIGITALE-TERRESTRE-ANTENNA-NOTEBOOK/dp/B00BGD2CEC
<Gian> krabador vedi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7096730/
<krabador> Gian, ok
<krabador> Gian, puoi lanciarlo
<Gian> e come lo lancio krabador
<krabador> skype , da terminale, oppure in alto a sinistra premi, scrivi skype e hai l'icona
<Gian> fatto
<Gian> e dove la trovo la icona krabador
<Gian> sempre
<Matt_91> Andreone, ti consiglio di usare Kaffeine l'unico che funziona veramente bene per la tv
<krabador> https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html    Gian
<Gian> a ok rimane sempre sul desktop
<Gian> kabrador
<krabador> Gian, https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/unity-dash-intro.html
<teoreds> Hi
<teoreds> ciao
<teoreds> chi mi può aiutare? ho un problema grave direi.
<Gian> ok
<Gian> grz krabador
<teoreds> ragazzi è questa la chat per il supporto?
<jester-> !qualcuno | teoreds
<ubot-it> teoreds: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> teoreds, si, ma niente "mis sono lasciato con la tipa..." e cose del genere
<cristian_c> Andreone, se vuoi cerchiamo di capire se è compatibile o meno
<Gian> grz per l' aiuto krabadore
<Gian> krabador
<teoreds> Allora forse dovrei aprire un topic. comunque il mio problema è questo: ho installato ubuntu 13.10 per provare questo sistema operativo, nel farlo ho per sbaglio formattato il computer e perso quindi tutto ciò che avevo,windows compreso. ciò non conta perchè volevo trasferirmi su ubuntu per sempre e non avevo dati importanti. il vero problema è che nell'avviare ubuntu mi va in low graphics mode. sono sicuro che mancano dei dr
<teoreds> il cavo ethernet non so come fare ad installarli
<cristian_c> teoreds, ma arrivi sul desktop, giusto?
<teoreds> ho scoperto però che se accendo vado in recovery e clicco torna al boot normale mi parte ubuntu non in low graphics ma comunque con dei problemi
<teoreds> cristian come parte ubuntu va in low graphics non vedo il desktop
<teoreds> quindi ho la console
<teoreds> e basta
<cristian_c> teoreds, ma in live fungeva?
<krabador> teoreds, allora, quando avvii, hai grub, la schermata di selezione?
<teoreds> e ovviamente senza internet perchè il cavo ethernet sembra non esista neanche.
<teoreds> sì krabador
<teoreds> ho il grub
<teoreds> se clicco esc per 2 volte
<teoreds> prima che vada in low graphics
<krabador> teoreds, allora, avvii, in grub selezioni la prima voce in alto, premi il tasto e, e scrivi nomodeset, a fianco alla voce che contiene quiet splash
<teoreds> cristian.. in live? scusami ma non sono molto "esperto"
<teoreds> nel grub non c'è nessuna voce in alto
<cristian_c> teoreds, è quella modalità che ti permette di provare il sistema senza installarlo
<teoreds> posso scrivere help per vedere i comandi
<cristian_c> sull'hard disk
<teoreds> cristian non l'ho provata
<teoreds> ho fatto direttamente l'install
<cristian_c> teoreds, secondo me, dovresti provare a far partire il sistema con nomodeset
<cristian_c> teoreds, fai prima una prova in live
<cristian_c> se funge, si applica al sistema
<cristian_c> installato
<teoreds> intanto provo a far partire il sistema con nomodeset
<teoreds> come devo fare? sono nel grub
<cristian_c> teoreds, premi 'e'
<cristian_c> stiamo parlando del sistema installato, non della live
<teoreds> certo
<cristian_c> hai premuto 'e' nel grub?
<teoreds> ma nel grub se premo "e" me lo scrive come comando
<cristian_c> lol
<teoreds> penso stiamo parlando di 2 cose diverse
<cristian_c> allora non sei nel grub
<teoreds> ho uno sfondo viola
<teoreds> con scritto grub>
<teoreds> se clicco help vedo dei comandi
<teoreds> scrivo
<teoreds> *
<teoreds> e se clicco tab vedo sempre dei comandi
<krabador> teoreds, scusami, ma appena appare grub, che voci hai ?
<teoreds> per arrivare in questo "grub" ho premuto esc mentre si avviava ubuntu e poi nuovamente esc
<teoreds> niente ho solo scritto "grub>"e la possibilità di scrivere
<krabador> teoreds, stiamo parlando del sistema installato?
<teoreds> sì
<teoreds> allora ragazzi scusatemi mi sono spiegato male
<teoreds> non sono molto esperto
<teoreds> comunque
<teoreds> per arrivare al grub
<teoreds> come devo fare?
<jester-> premi a ripetizione il tasto maiusc mentre fa il boot
<teoreds> ok lo faccio subito
<teoreds> ecco
<teoreds> fatto ho anche premuto 'e'
<cristian_c> ottimo
<krabador> teoreds, "e" va premuto in presenza del menu
<krabador> t'è apparso il menu?
<teoreds> le opzioni ubuntu recovery e system setup?
<teoreds> quello è il menu?
<krabador> teoreds, si, il tasto "e" va premuto sull'opzione in alto
<teoreds> sìsì
<krabador> teoreds, in ogni caso, che cpu / ram / scheda video hai ?
<teoreds> tutto corretto
<teoreds> allora 8 gb di ram
<teoreds> scheda grafica ati radeon hd 7790
<teoreds> processo amd fx 6350
<teoreds> processore*
<teoreds> comunque
<teoreds> premo e
<teoreds> e mi si apre credo un file
<krabador> righe di testo
<krabador> giusto?
<teoreds> con come prima riga 'setparams 'ubuntu''
<teoreds> e poi altre righe scritte sotto
<krabador> teoreds, allora, va nella linea che contiene alla fine, quiet splash
<krabador> teoreds, e scrivi nomodeset, a fianco
<teoreds> la riga quiet splash non è modificabile ma sotto sì
<teoreds> lo scrivo sotto a quiet splash?
<krabador> teoreds, la riga con quiet splash, a fianco, è modificabilissima
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> scritto
<krabador> teoreds, mettiti completamente a destra di quella linea, col cursore, premi la barra e continua a scrivere
<krabador> teoreds, deve essere a fianco di quiet splasj
<teoreds> è normale che di fianco a quiet splash ci sia un altra cosa scritta?
<krabador> splasj
<krabador> splash
<teoreds> sìsì l'ho scritto a fianco
<krabador> che scritta è?
<teoreds> però la riga è così 'quiet splash $vt_handoff nomodeset'
<teoreds> è normale?
<cristian_c> teoreds, cancella il $vt_handoff
<teoreds> ok
<cristian_c> teoreds, quindi hai: quiet splash nomodeset
<cristian_c> teoreds, fatto questo, premi f10 mi pare
<krabador> f10
<cristian_c> per bootare su ubuntu
<teoreds> fatto
<teoreds> allora è partito come se fossi andato in recovery mode e cliccato su normal boot o come si chiama
<teoreds> cioè
<teoreds> con degli errori
<teoreds> e problemi che mi segnala
<teoreds> comunque parte
<teoreds> il cavo ethernet non viene comunque identificato
<cristian_c> teoreds, che tipo di errori? dove?
<cristian_c> teoreds, e in che senso non è identificato?
<krabador> teoreds, posta su pastebin il contenuto di /var/log/kern.log
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> il cavo ethernet
<teoreds> non lo trova comunque
<teoreds> e mi da ogni tanto problem detected
<teoreds> e mi chiede se fare "cancel" o "report"
<epokdue> buonasera a tutti
<cristian_c> teoreds, per favore dacci dettagli
<teoreds> ora copio su pastebin
<krabador> !paste | teoreds
<ubot-it> teoreds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<teoreds> il problema è che il file è lungo penso più di 400-500 righe
<teoreds> e non avendo internet su quel computer
<teoreds> non posso incollarlo da nessuna parte
<epokdue> avrei bisogno di un aiuto non sono molto pratico di ubuntu ma l'ho voluto istallare lo stesso, ho la nuova versione 13.10 64-bit e non riesco a far riconoscere la chiavetta internet come tale. qualcuno mi può indicare una guida molto semplice. ps: ah non riesco nemmeno ad aprire i file .deb
<epokdue> la chiavetta è una k4201
<cristian_c> epokdue, ma in live fungeva?
<cristian_c> oppure non funge solo dopo aver installato il sistema?
<epokdue> la chiavetta non l'ho provata in live
<cristian_c> ok
<epokdue> ora sono collegato via cavo
<cristian_c> epokdue, che problemi hai con il deb?
<cristian_c> *i
<teoreds> krabador o cristian come posso fare? non ho internet perchè non mi trova il cavo..
<cristian_c> teoreds, non hai una pendrive usb?
<teoreds> sì ce l'ho
<cristian_c> usala
<teoreds> speriamo me la riconosca
<epokdue> me li apre con il gestore archivi
<krabador> teoreds, ed immagino che non ci sia una scheda wi-fi
<cristian_c> teoreds, perché non dovrebbe?
<epokdue> e non me li istalla
<krabador> teoreds, crea il file di testo del log, salvalo in pendrive, vieni su questo pc, e mandalo in pastebin
<cristian_c> epokdue, gdebi è installato?
<epokdue> oppure mi apre il "ubuntu sofwa centerre
<epokdue> no ho provato ma non lo istalla
<cristian_c> epokdue, ubuntu software center non va bene?
<epokdue> ho provato a istallare di tutto nelle ultime 4 ore
<epokdue> cioè da li riesco a scaricare tutto
<epokdue> ma i programmi che mi servono per far rilevare la chiavetta non ci sono
<teoreds> krabador mi dispiace ma non mi legge la chiavetta
<teoreds> mancano proprio i drivers secondo me
<krabador> teoreds, la motherboard ha uefi?
<teoreds>   sì
<krabador> teoreds, l'hai disabilitato?
<teoreds> non lo so. come faccio a controllare? entro nel bios?
<epokdue> cristian_c,  non voglio farti perdere tanto tempo ti dico solo che ho provato a seguire un sacco di guide ma non ne esco
<krabador> teoreds, si
<teoreds> ok riavvio
<epokdue> cristian_c, quindi se me ne puoi consigliare una in più sarà apprezzato
<cristian_c> epokdue, cerca di ricostruire cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> epokdue, qui non si consigliano guide esterne, anzi si invita ad evitarle
<cristian_c> proprio per evitare casini
<teoreds> allora
<teoreds> dentro al bios
<teoreds> trovo la voce uefi da tante parti: la prima è in boot option
<teoreds> cioè la seconda boot option inizia con UEFI:
<krabador> teoreds, puoi fornire il modello della motherboard?
<teoreds> poi boot mode selection = uefi and legacy poi other pci device rom priority = Uefi oprom
<epokdue> cristian_c, ho istallato ubuntu sostituendo win8, e ho subito istallato wine perchè pensavo che avrei potuto far partire mobile broadband vodafone da li ma non parte dopo l'istallazione, poi ho provato a creare io la connessione
<teoreds> ok solo un secondo
<teoreds> che non mi ricordo
<cristian_c> epokdue, come hai installato wine?
<teoreds> Gigabyte 970A-D3
<epokdue> cristian_c, poi ho provato ha istallare un sacco di programmi ma non riesco
<epokdue> cristian_c, cmq si ho wine, perchè ho sbagliato?
<krabador> teoreds, un attimo
<teoreds> certo ;D
<cristian_c> epokdue, ti ho chiesto come l'hai installato
<cristian_c> epokdue, e poi, quali programmi?
<epokdue> cristian_c, tramite ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> ok
<krabador> teoreds, allora entra in boot #1
<cristian_c> epokdue, dunque, cos'altro hai fatto?
<krabador> teoreds, e cambia boot mode selection
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> cosa metto?
<krabador> legacy only
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> poi?
<krabador> teoreds, adesso cosa appare in boot #1 ?
<epokdue> cristian_c, i programmi istallati sono q4wine, virtual usb analyzed, Rete(impostazione), e la lingua italiana per il menu
<cristian_c> epokdue, comunque , la connessione la si crea dal network manager
<cristian_c> epokdue, non hai digitato comandi, vero, per installarli?
<teoreds> boot option #1
<cristian_c> compreso wine
<teoreds> sempre come prima se intendi quella
<teoreds> sempre ubuntu
<epokdue> cristian_c, si ho provato il terminale ma mi dic che non trova i file per l'installazione
<cristian_c> epokdue, no, io sto parlando dei programmi che hai installato
<epokdue> cristian_c, no ho semplicemente aperto ubuntu software center e li ho cercati una volta trovati li ho istallati
<krabador> teoreds, come è messo Storage Boot Option Control ?
<cristian_c> epokdue, ok
<teoreds> legacy only
<cristian_c> epokdue, ora, apri un terminale
<krabador> ok
<epokdue> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> epokdue, collega la vodafone
<epokdue> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> epokdue, e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg | tail
<krabador> teoreds, vai su peripherals, e controlla la lan
<cristian_c> epokdue, posta tutto il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | epokdue
<ubot-it> epokdue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<teoreds> onboard lan controller è enabled
<teoreds> è l'unica opzione con "lan" che c'è
<krabador> perfetto, da un'occhiata al sata
<epokdue> cristian_c, credo di averlo fatto
<krabador> teoreds, OnChip SATA Type
<krabador> che impostazione ha?
<teoreds> onchip sata type è Native IDE
<krabador> ok, perfetto , salva e riavvia
<cristian_c> epokdue, posta il link al paste qui in canale
<epokdue> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7097104/
<cristian_c> epokdue, non hai digitato bene
<cristian_c> epokdue, c'è solo la prima parte
<teoreds> sempre low graphics mode
<teoreds> uff
<epokdue> cristian_c, questo è tutto quello che c'è http://paste.ubuntu.com/7097120/
<cristian_c> epokdue, ripeto, copia e incolla il comando
<cristian_c> epokdue, non l'hai digitato come l'ho scritto
<epokdue> cristian_c, ah ok capito scusa
<teoreds> krabador va sempre in low graphics mode
<krabador> teoreds, devi ripetere il discorso di grub
<teoreds> ok
<epokdue> cristian_c, credo ora sia giusto http://paste.ubuntu.com/7097128/
<cristian_c> epokdue, è apparso qualcosa sul desktop dopo aver collegato la vodafone?
<krabador> teoreds, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111223
<krabador> prova con la versione a 32bit
<krabador> teoreds, sarebbe consigliabile un upgrade di bios
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> comunque ho fatto con nomodeset
<teoreds> è partito senza questa volta presentare errori
<epokdue> cristian_c, no sul desktop niente di particolare a parte "«Vodafone Mobile Broadband» contiene software progettato per essere avviato automaticamente. Eseguirlo?"
<krabador> teoreds, bene allora
<teoreds> comunque non trova ethernet
<teoreds> e neanche chiavetta
<krabador> ecco
<teoreds> o magari sono io che non guardo dove devo
<teoreds> per trovare la chiavetta
<krabador> nel post del forum internazionale
<krabador> che ti ho postato
<krabador> dice che effettivamente ci sono problemi con quella scheda
<krabador> etheret e usb
<krabador> pare che funzionino solo le usb 3.0
<teoreds> che sarebbero le entrate usb blu vero?
<teoreds> ho dovuto mettere tastiera e mouse lì
<teoreds> per farli funzionare
<teoreds> in altre porte non andavano
<krabador> si
<krabador> teoreds, un utente ha provato 32bit e 64bit , e dice che nella 32 va tutto , e nella 64 ci sono questi problemi
<teoreds> quindi scarico la versione 32 bit?
<krabador> teoreds, per il momento è consigliabile, sto informandomi anch'io a riguardo
<teoreds> ok :D
<teoreds> funzioni o no ora scarico la 32 e ti ringrazio infinitamente per il supporto dato
<teoreds> ti faccio sapere
<krabador> teoreds, figurati, di niente
<krabador> teoreds, effettua un upgrade del bios
<cristian_c> epokdue: -cristian_c, no sul desktop niente di particolare a parte "«Vodafone Mobile Broadband» contiene software progettato per essere avviato automaticamente. Eseguirlo?"
<cristian_c> nessuna icona sul desktop?
<epokdue> cristian_c, no a parte quando ho istallato la sua applicazione tramite wine
<cristian_c> epokdue, dicevo quando hai collegato la vodafone
<epokdue> cristian_c, quando collego la chiavetta non compaiono icone
<krabador> teoreds, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111223&page=4&p=12851568#post12851568
<krabador> teoreds, è stato risolto in quel modo
<cristian_c> epokdue, ok
<cristian_c> epokdue, installa usb-modeswitch
<cristian_c> epokdue, apri un terminale
<teoreds> ok krabador ma alt+f2 lo faccio durante il boot di ubuntu?
<teoreds> o dentro ubuntu?
<epokdue> cristian_c, ok aperto
<krabador> teoreds, si, ti fanno modificare la riga di grub
<teoreds> quindi devo entrare nel grub?
<krabador> teoreds, modifica come detto nel thread
<krabador> da dentro ubuntu
<krabador> spero tu non abbia riavviato
<teoreds> nono
<teoreds> tranquillo
<krabador> perfetto
<teoreds> ho aspettato
<cristian_c> epokdue, sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch-data usb-modeswitch
<krabador> teoreds, mastichi l'inglese?
<teoreds> sì diciamo di sì
<teoreds> il problema è che facendo quel comando quando premo alt+f2 non succede nulla
<teoreds> mi esce sotto l'immagine di 3 rotelline con scritto sotto il comando fatto
<teoreds> se lo faccio nel terminale
<teoreds> mi dice che non ho gksudo installato
<krabador> alt f2 fa apparire un campo di scrittura
<krabador> teoreds, non è scrivibile?
<teoreds> sì fa apparire come se cliccassi in alto a sinistra
<teoreds> cioè nel cerca
<teoreds> però non mi cerca
<teoreds> mi dice run a command
<teoreds> lo scrivo e non fa niente
<teoreds> mi compare solo sotto con l'immagine di 3 rotelline
<krabador> teoreds, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub ?
<teoreds> sìsì
<teoreds> se lo faccio nel terminale invece
<krabador> teoreds,  allora, apri il terminale
<teoreds> dice che non ho gksudo installato
<krabador> manda sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> e fa la stessa cosa
<teoreds> ok funziona
<teoreds> proseguo con la guida
<krabador> si, perfettamente
<krabador> teoreds, disabilita assolutamente la voce iommu, in bios
<krabador> dopo aver fatto tutto
<teoreds> credo di aver salvato il file comunque in terminale mi diceva che non è root il proprietario di quel file
<teoreds> che ho modificato
<teoreds> per mettere iommu=soft
<teoreds> comunque, ora che ho salvato il file e fatto update-grub
<teoreds> devo riavviare ed entrare nel bios o rimodificare il file
<teoreds> e togliere iommu=soft ?
<teoreds> ho paura a riavviare :S
<krabador> teoreds, allora
<krabador> se hai fatto tutto correttamente ed hai salvato correttamente
<teoreds> non ne sono sicuro perchè appunto mi diceva che non è root il proprietario del file
<teoreds> comunque riaprendolo dopo
<teoreds> ho visto che la voce iommu=soft
<krabador> teoreds, puoi controllare aprendo con gedit il file che hai modificato
<teoreds> si è salvata
<teoreds> credo di sì
<krabador> per vedere se ci sono i cambiamenti che hai fatto
<teoreds> ok ci sono
<krabador> dopo aver dato  sudo update-grub  puoi riavviare, e andare subito in bios
<teoreds> ok
<krabador> a disabilitare l'opzione iommu
<teoreds> iommu controller
<teoreds> è disabled
<krabador> perfetto
<teoreds> ma lo era già
<teoreds> è uguale?
<krabador> adesso con l'opzione che hai inserito in grub
<krabador> fa partire il sistema
<teoreds> faccio load optimized defaults?
<teoreds> nel bios
<krabador> teoreds, per il momento lascia stare cosi'
<krabador> solo con lo iommu
<krabador> disabilitato
<krabador> poi proviamo con optimized
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> devo entrare nel grub
<teoreds> quando avvio
<teoreds> oppure
<teoreds> si è risolto
<teoreds> il problema di low graphics?
<krabador> teoreds, per il momento non entrare nel grub
<teoreds> ok
<krabador> vediamo che fa dopo quesat modifica
<krabador> è l'unica permanente che è stata fatta al grub
<teoreds> però da quello che ho capito
<teoreds> quelli che hanno fatto quei 2 post
<teoreds> avevano il problema delle usb e ethernet
<teoreds> ma non della low graphics
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> in base a quello che fa adesso
<teoreds> ok è partito sempre in low graphics
<krabador> andiamo a modificare
<krabador> ok
<krabador> allore
<krabador> allora
<krabador> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krabador> e aggiungi nomodeset
<krabador> salva
<krabador> e riavvia
<teoreds> ok quindi riavvio entro nel grub e aggiungo nomodeset
<teoreds> comunque posso anche non farlo perchè la low graphics
<teoreds> mi apre la console
<teoreds> non posso farlo subito da lì?
<krabador> teoreds, si, puoi fare la modifica da li
<krabador> anzi
<krabador> teoreds, premi ctrl alt f2
<krabador> e ti va direttamente in un terminale a tutto schermo
<krabador> da cui fai il login testuale
<krabador> e puoi lanciare i comandi
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> ci sono
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> fatto il login?
<teoreds> sì
<teoreds> sto scrivendo il codice
<teoreds> il comando
<krabador> bene allora sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krabador> e va a mettere nomodeset a fianco a quier splash
<krabador> quiet splash
<teoreds> gtk warning: cannot open display
<krabador> non ho fatto in tempo a dirti
<krabador> sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krabador> questo è quello che devi mettere qui
<teoreds> ok ci sono
<teoreds> bel file incasinato
<teoreds> dove devo andare?
<krabador> ecco , raggiungi la prima voce di caricamento , denominata "ubuntu"
<krabador> ed avrai quello che ti appariva con il tasto e
<krabador> vai a fianco di quiet splash , e metti nomodeset
<teoreds> ok
<krabador> teoreds, se no guarda, esci senza salvare
<krabador> riavvia , mettiamo nomodeset
<krabador> e facciamo poi la modifica
<krabador> piu' facilmente
<teoreds> oddio
<krabador> fa ctrl x, ti chiederà di salvare
<teoreds> ho anche salvato
<teoreds> :S
<krabador> teoreds, hai salvato il file modificato come?
<krabador> dovevi negare
<teoreds> control x
<krabador> cavolo...
<teoreds> poi Y
<krabador> ma perchè y
<teoreds> perchè non avevo ancor
<teoreds> letto che avevi detto di no
<krabador> hai fatto bene la modifica?
<teoreds> D:
<teoreds> sì
<teoreds> quiet splash nomodeset
<krabador> teoreds, se hai fatto bene la modifica non è successo nulla
<krabador> ok
<krabador> tutto ok
<teoreds> almeno che non ci siano più quiet splash
<krabador> sperando che non ti sia scappata qualche altra lettera in giro
<teoreds> perchè ho fatto control W per trovarlo
<krabador> teoreds, non fa niente
<krabador> controlliamo dop o
<teoreds> ok
<krabador> adesso puoi riavviare con sudo shutdown -r now
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> fatto
<teoreds> si sta riavviando
<teoreds> non vado nel grub
<teoreds> giusto?
<krabador> teoreds, se la modifica va bene non serve
<teoreds> ommioddio
<teoreds> va tutto bene
<teoreds> ethernet connesso
<teoreds> usb trovata
<teoreds> niente low graphics
<teoreds> sei dio
<andrel_> buona sera a tutti
<andrel_> ciao Krabador ti volevo ringrazia per il problema che ho avuto con la pen drive, ho risolto con i modi che mi hai detto
<andrel_> per fortuna non ho perso i dati che mi ha permesso di copiare sul pc
<krabador> andrel_, ricordami su cosa ti ho aiutato :D
<krabador> andrel_, è facile dire, "di niente" :D
<andrel_> allora avevo una vecchia pen drive dopo aver passato dei file da un pc win l'altro giorno non mi consentiva più di cancellare i file al suo interno
<andrel_> mi permetteva di copiarli e di inserirli in una cartella della scrivania
<teoreds> krabador io ti ringrazio nuovamente e mi scuso per il tempo portato via
<krabador> andrel_, ah, perfetto, con gparted è andato tutto liscio?
<andrel_> poi con gparte ho formattato la pennetta
<krabador> teoreds, è andato?
<teoreds> se posso lasciare un feedback da qualche parte lo lascio volentieri
<andrel_> e rimesso i file
<teoreds> sì è andato
<teoreds> ethernet tutto ok usb pure
<andrel_> ora funziona sia su ubuntu che su win perfettamente
<teoreds> e niente low graphics
<krabador> teoreds, perfetto, adesso allora, controlla
<krabador> teoreds, perfettissimo
<krabador> :D
<krabador> andrel_, pian piano le partizioni delle pendrive possono corrompersi
<krabador> di tanto in tanto bisogna formattarle
<teoreds> grazie infinitamente
<andrel_> forse quando avrò rimosso la pennetta non l'avro fatto  bene da windovs
<teoreds> ora posso cimentarmi nel mondo di ubuntu
<teoreds> grazie!
<krabador> teoreds, di nulla, adesso ti conviene fare un bell'aggiornamento
<teoreds> ovvero?
<teoreds> del bios?
<andrel_> avrò fato io male qualcosa togliendola
<teoreds> di ubuntu?
<krabador> teoreds, con il pc collegato in internet, manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade da terminale
<andrel_> ok
<krabador> teoreds, poi ti consiglierei di riavviare, e di entrare di nuovo, sempre con il pc connesso ad internet, il tutto da terminale ctrl alt f2
<andrel_> ora esco grazie a tutti  ciao krabador
<krabador> teoreds, pero' sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> andrel_, se smontate male
<krabador> andrel_, le pendrive possono subire corruzione del file system
<krabador> pefetto
<cristian_c> lol
<teoreds> ora ho fatto il update e upgrade
<teoreds> poi riavvio efaccio update e dist-upgrade?
<krabador> teoreds, si
<teoreds> ok
<krabador> adesso bene con sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<krabador> poi fai  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, da terminale a tutto schermo, dopo il riavvio, sempre premendo ctrl alt f2
<teoreds> ctrl alt f2 apre il terminale giusto?
<krabador> si, quello a tutto schermo che hai usato prima
<teoreds> adesso sta ancora facendo l'upgrade
<krabador> sisi, dagli tempo
<teoreds> ctrl alt f2 in ubutnu
<teoreds> o mentre si avvia?
<krabador> no, dopo il riavvio, in ubuntu
<teoreds> ok ;D
<krabador> teoreds, e dopo quell'ultima cosa, dai sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> con quello per il momento sei a posto
<teoreds> ok :)
<teoreds> sono abituato coi server debian che ci mettevano un secondo a fare update e upgrade
<teoreds> qua ci vuole un pochino di più vedo xd
<krabador> teoreds, appena installato ubuntu, ne ha di cose da aggiornare
<teoreds> ah ok
<teoreds> una completa traduzione in italiano non c'è veor?
<teoreds> non va bene
<teoreds> di nuovo low graphics
<teoreds> krabador ci sei?
<akis24> sera
<Gian> akis24 sera
<akis24> sera Gian
<Gian> come faccio a mettere il TeamViewer  e supremo
<Gian> su ubuntu
<Gian> akis24
<akis24> Gian: teamviewer devi scaricare il deb dal loro sito
<Gian> akis24 dove lo scarico
<akis24> Gian:  cerca su gogol
<Gian> ok dopo scaricato akis24 come faccio
<teoreds> krabador
<teoreds> ci sei?
<akis24> Gian: usa gdebi per installarlo almeno verifichi se ha problemi di dipendenze
<Gian> non me lo fa istallare akis24
<Gian> akis non me lo fa istallare
<teoreds> qualcuno sa se krabador ritorna?
<Gian> akis24 non me lo fa istallare
<teoreds> qualcun altro che mi può aiutare?
<enziosavio> Che  messaggio  da ?
<enziosavio> Che  messaggio  da  Gdebi  !
<Gian> non me lo fa istallare akis24
<enziosavio> Per  la  terza  volta  che  messaggio  da  sto  Teamviewer
<Gian> allora
<teoreds> chi può aiutarmi?
<akis24> !qualcuno | teoreds
<ubot-it> teoreds: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<teoreds> akis
<teoreds> allora prima sono stato assistito da krabador ma gli ho detto che era tutto ok ed è andato
<teoreds> il problema è che non è più tutto ok
<teoreds> praticamente
<teoreds> la mia scheda madre
<teoreds> 970A-d3 gigabyte
<teoreds> non è compatibile con ubuntu 64 bit
<teoreds> allora ho seguito questa guida:
<teoreds> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111223&page=4&p=12851568#post12851568
<teoreds> tutto ok ora mi legge usb
<teoreds> e va internet
<teoreds> il problema è che quando avvio ubuntu
<teoreds> va in low graphic
<teoreds> e per risolvere
<teoreds> devo andare nel grub
<teoreds> premere e
<teoreds> ('e')
<teoreds> e si apre un file
<teoreds> devo trovare quiet splash mi pare
<Gian> akis24 come mai non me lo fa istallare
<teoreds> togliere una cosa
<teoreds> e mettere al suo posto
<teoreds> nomodeset
<teoreds> e allora ubuntu parte
<teoreds> come posso risolvere questo?
<teoreds> prima l'assistente mi ha fatto modificare un file
<teoreds> e mi ha fatto mettere appunto nomodeset
<teoreds> definitivamente però
<teoreds> non ha funzionato
<teoreds> cioè
<teoreds> ha funzionato ma solo ad un avvio
<teoreds> poi ha rifatto low graphic
<enziosavio> Entra  nel  bios  e  attiva  IOMMU
<teoreds> il file era in /boot/grub/grub.cfg mi fare
<teoreds> già fatto enzio
<teoreds> asp
<teoreds> no enzio
<teoreds> mi ha detto la guida di prima di disabilitarlo
<akis24> Gian: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  poi   sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386  ancora sudo apt-get update  e poi provi a installare teamviewer
<teoreds> perchè ho modificato un file
<teoreds> e ho aggiunto iommu=soft
<teoreds> e la guida diceva chiaramente di entrare subito nel bios e disabilitare iommu
<teoreds> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111223&page=4&p=12851568#post12851568
<teoreds> questa è la guida
<akis24> Gian: scarica la versione 32-Bit / Multiarch
<enziosavio> Io  ho  letto  in  una  recensione  su  Ama//on  che  va  attivato
<teoreds> lo farei ma ho paura che tu non sapendo tutti i comandi fatti in precendenza mi faccia abilitare cose che non devo. sapete se krabador è andato off senza chiudere o ritornerà?
<teoreds> enzio potresti leggerti i log della chat così possiamo continuare
<enziosavio> Guarda  che  non  è  un  azione  irreversibile  ,  se  non  va  rientri  nel  Bios  e  rimetti   come  prima
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> allora faccio subito
<epokdue> mi servirebbe avere indicazioni per poter usare la chiavetta internet k4201
<teoreds> fatto
<teoreds> devo entrare nel grub
<teoreds> oppure è già a posto
<teoreds> la graphic?
<teoreds> ok mi dice che è ancora in low
<teoreds> cosa faccio?
<teoreds> ctrl+alt+f2?
<teoreds> o riavvio e entro nel grub?
<epokdue> ho provato tutte le opzioni possibili
<Gian> akis24 non me la fai istallare
<akis24> Gian: che versione hai scaricato ?
<Gian> quella che hai detto
<akis24> Gian:  che errore hai ?
<Gian> non me lo fai istallare lo carica e poi non fa niente
<teoreds> enziosavio ci sei?
<akis24> Gian: a capirti ci vuole un traduttore  riavvia il pc e riprova
<Gian> akis24 ce lo fatto
<Gian> lo istallato
<akis24> ne sono lieto per te e per me
<Gian> e per supremo come faccio
<akis24> Gian: supremo esiste nei repo ufficiali ?
<Gian> come nel repo ufficiali
<enziosavio> Si  ,  non  ho  seguito  dal  principio  ,  quindi  non  ho  idea  di  dove  ti  trovi  ,  se  hai  installato  se  non  parte  l' installazione  ecc
<epokdue> non sono molto esperto di ubuntu ma ho istallato la versione13.10 da quando ho installato non riesco a far rilevare la chiavetta inernet come tale e non riesco ad installare i file .deb vi prego datemi una mano sono quattro ore che provo
<Gian> devo andare sul sito akis24
<akis24> Gian: vedo tv io tu fai come vuoi e non lamentarti se rovini il sistema
<Gian> non devo rovinare il sistema dimmi dove trovo supremo
<teoreds> allora enzio ho un problema con la scheda madre. non è proprio compatibile con ubuntu 13.10 64 bit quindi ho cambiato il file /etc/default/grub mettendo iommu=soft
<teoreds> e ho risolto il problema che non andavano usb e ethernet
<teoreds> poi per risolvere la low graphics
<enziosavio> Metti  nomodeset
<teoreds> ho cambiato ilfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg aggiungendo nomodeset
<teoreds> salvato riavviato
<teoreds> andato solo per una volta
<teoreds> poi tornato buggato
<teoreds> in low graphics
<teoreds> poi mi hai detto di attivare iommu in bios
<teoreds> e l'ho fatto
<teoreds> ora ho avviato ubuntu e mi ritrovo low graphics
<teoreds> cosa faccio? entro nel terminale che mi da con low graphics?
<enziosavio> Quando  avvii  vedi  il  Grub
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> devo mettere la voce nomodeset?
<enziosavio> si
<enziosavio> F6
<teoreds> F6???
<teoreds> entro nel grub con esc
<teoreds> e vedo ubuntu system setup ect..
<teoreds> poi?
<teoreds> premo 'e' ?
<enziosavio> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png
<teoreds> ma dove trovo quella schermata?
<teoreds> nel disco d'installazione?
<enziosavio> Allora  non  vedi  il  Grub
<teoreds> ma il grub lo vedo
<teoreds> però ci sono solo 3 opzioni
<teoreds> ed è diverso
<teoreds> da quello screen
<teoreds> entro nel grub premendo esc
<teoreds> durante l'avvio
<teoreds> di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !enter | teoreds
<ubot-it> teoreds: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<teoreds> ok scusate .-.
<fabio_cc> teoreds, nessun problema
<gian> ciao come faccio ad istallare supremo su ubuntu
<teoreds> enzio ci sei?
<enziosavio> Si  ,che  scheda  video  ha  il  tuo  computer , ATI ?
<teoreds> ati radeon hd 7790
<enziosavio> Ctrl+Alt+F2  entri  nella  console  ,  se   si  prova  a  installare  i  driver  Radeon  #sudo apt-get install fglrx
<teoreds> ok
<teoreds> entrato
<teoreds> faccio il comando
<teoreds> senza il #
<teoreds> giusto?
<teoreds> ok fatto
<enziosavio> Occhio  a  non  continuare  a  spezzare  le  frasi
<teoreds> ah sì giusto scusa
<enziosavio> È  partita  l'  installazione  dei  driver  ?
<teoreds> sì
<teoreds> 6 da installare 0 da aggiornare
<teoreds> ha già finito
<teoreds> reboot?
<enziosavio> Reboot
<teoreds> ha funzionato
<teoreds> tutto ok
<teoreds> il boot è sempre pieno di schermate nere
<teoreds> ma non mi lamento
<teoreds> l'importante è che poi vada
<teoreds> almeno che ci sia una soluzione precisa anche per quello
<teoreds> io ti ringrazio
<teoreds> :-)
<enziosavio> Non  ho  capito   se  va  o  non  va
<teoreds> va
<teoreds> è partito ubuntu
<teoreds> provo a riavviare
<teoreds> perchè anche prima è andato una volta
<teoreds> poi no
<enziosavio> Non  spezzare  o  ti  ca//iano
<teoreds> oddio giusto che brutta abitudine che ho xd
<gian> enzoisavio come faccio a scaricare supremo
<teoreds> ok
<enziosavio> Cosa  è  supremo  ?
<gian> e per entrare nel pc
<teoreds> funzionato benissimo anche adesso. ti ringrazio davvero enzio finalmente posso usare ubuntu anche se ho una scheda madre che non era compatibile :D
<teoreds> se da qualche parte posso lasciare un feedback sul supporto lo faccio volentieri. in ogni caso di nuovo grazie
<enziosavio> Ma  è  un  programma  per  Windows
<gian> ciao  come faccio ad usare supremo
<krabador> !chat | gian
<ubot-it> gian: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gian> krabador per mettere supremo su ubyntu
<krabador> !chat | gian
<ubot-it> gian: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gian> krabador ho detto su ubuntu vorrei mettere supremo
<krabador> !chat | gian
<ubot-it> gian: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gian> o fatto
<vice_> ciao a tutti
<vice_> c'é qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | vice_
<ubot-it> vice_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<vice_> ok grazie
<vice_> o installato ubunto 13.10 x 64   messo la lingua italiana  resta sempre in inlese
<jester-> l'hai aggiunta, trascinata in cima alla lista e cliccato apply to system whide?
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano
<ubot-it> Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<vice_> si lo fatto ma non mi cambia
<vice_> devo installare questi pacchetti? language-pack-it  language-pack-it-base  language-pack-gnome-it  language-pack-gnome-it-base  language-support-it
<vice_> da dove li scarico?
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano
<jester-> vice_: hai unity?
<ubot-it> Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<vice_> no
<jester-> cosa hai
<vice_> lo devo installare?
<vice_> unity
<jester-> vice_:  Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html
<vice_> ok lo installo
<jester-> installi cosa
<jester-> vice_: apri un terminale
<vice_> ok
<jester-> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> COSA RISPONDE
<vice_> nulla
<jester-> scrivi bene
<vice_> copio e incolla
<jester-> vice_: forse non hai una ubuntu?
<jester-> altrimenti risponde
<vice_> si ho scaricato ubuntu
<jester-> e installata?
<vice_> almeno quello rieco a farlo
<vice_> si installata su hd
<jester-> vice_: quindi per es me risponde kde-plasma
<jester-> se hai unity risponde ubuntu
<vice_> mi puoi ri scrivere il comando
<jester-> eggi sopra
<vice_> io noto che è un po lento come sistema
<vice_> me lo aspettavo piu veloce
<jester-> dipende dal pc
<jester-> mia nonna è piu lenta di ia sorella
<vice_> il comando è questo
<vice_> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> eh
<vice_> non mi da nulla come risposta il terminale
<jester-> versione installata?
<vice_> 13.10 x 64
<jester-> barra a sinistra?
<vice_> si
<jester-> allora deve rispndere ubuntu
<jester-> comunque per la lingua  https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html
<vice_> io ho scaricato la versione di ubuntu 13.10 x 64  due giorni fa , poi lo installata sul pc ho seguito la procedura x la lingua
<vice_> niente sempre inglese
<Alberto> Ciao
<utf-8> Salve, ci sono forme di vita in questo giorno a quest'ora su questo canale?
<gian> ciao  vorrei mettere qualche progamma su ubuntu tipo supremo
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-16
<privato89> ciao
<privato89> C'è qualcuno che sappia aiutarmi???
<akis24> giorno
<chahal> mi e sparita la barra laterale e quella di sopra...cosa posso fare ?
<cristian_c> ChanServ, in seguito a cosa?
<cristian_c> *chahal
<chahal> nn lo so ...e sucesso dopo che ho cominciato attaccare TV
<cristian_c> chahal, ok
<chahal> <cristian_c> come posso risolverla ?
<chahal> qualcuno mi aiuti
<cristian_c> chahal, hai riavviato il sistema?
<chahal> <cristian_c>
<chahal> <cristian_c> si
<cristian_c> chahal, con la tv scollegata?
<chahal> <cristian_c> la notte ho spento in mattina trovato cosi
<chahal> <cristian_c> tv e staccato
<cristian_c> chahal, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> chahal, sono scomparse quando hai collegato la tv?
<chahal> <cristian_c> si
<chahal> <cristian_c> ma in sessione ospite funziona tutto
<dimitri> salve, ogni volta che tento di installare qualcosa che ha a che fare con video mi dice "richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati" ora volevo installare ffmpeg e mi dice così
<cristian_c> !unityreset | chahal
<ubot-it> chahal: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<cristian_c> chahal, utilizzi unity, giusto?
<cristian_c> dimitri, hai risolto con la tastiera?
<dimitri> cristian_c, no ci ho rinunziato.... per ora faccio senza la ripetizione ;-)
<chahal> <cristian_c> non capisco tanto di ubuntu io...ma unity sto usando ...
<cristian_c> dimitri, ma sulla 12.04 64 bit c'è lo stesso problema?
<cristian_c> chahal, segui il bot
<dimitri> cristian_c, l'ho lanciato e sembrava di no ma sai poi la installi e dopo un po' si presenta
<dimitri> non è una cosa che verifichi al volo
<chahal> <cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7100563/
<chahal> <cristian_c> controlla x favore
<chahal> ma e risolto
<chahal> grazie
<cristian_c> dimitri, capito, magari poi riprovi
<cristian_c> dimitri, invece riguardo ffmpeg
<cristian_c> chahal, prego
<dimitri> non mi fa instllare niente che ha a che fare con video
<dimitri> mi dice richiede pacchetti non fidati
<cristian_c> dimitri, ma dove?
<chahal> <cristian_c> ho un altra domanda
<dimitri> software center
<dimitri> anzi mi correggo me lo chiede sempre anche con altri software
<dimitri> c'e' qualche prob come pulisco ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, puoi provare da terminale?
<cristian_c> dimitri, pulire?
<dimitri> repository e autoenticazione
<dimitri> se faccio apt-get update mi da
<dimitri> W: Errore GPG: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com raring Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<cristian_c> dimitri, hai aggiunto dei ppa?
<dimitri> si
<dimitri> e mi sa che qualcuno fa casino
<cristian_c> dimitri, ok, allora digita in un terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> dimitri, e copia il risultato su pastebin
<dimitri> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7100610/
<cristian_c> dimitri, guarda, hai tantissimi ppa e inoltre hai attivati i proposed
<cristian_c> dimitri, essendo che la 13.04 è pure scaduta, ti conviene installare un'altra ubuntu
<cristian_c> tipo la 12.04 o 13.10
<dimitri> ok
<cristian_c> *attivato :P
<blond> buongiorno a tutti
<test-ub> Doppia installazione problematica se installo prima ubuntu utilizzando gpt, dopo non riesco ad installare win8 mi dice che impossibbile installare in partizione 2 / 0 se invece prima installo win8 dopo da live ubuntu vedo l'hdd vuoto come non partizionato
<test-ub> tra l'altro per avviare l'installare di windows devo mettere il bios in compatibile mode uefi... qualcuno puo' dari qualche info a merito?
<cristian_c> test-ub, come installi?
<test-ub> allora ieri con aiuto di nennes avevo formatto creato le partizioni e installato ubuntu da live questo funzionava
<test-ub> poi ho lanciato iso di windows che all'inizio non partiva ho dovuto cambiare la compatibili cms  da bios e qunado ceercavo di installare win mi diceva impossibile installare in partizione 2 .0
<test-ub> allora ho provato a formattare da utility windows installare windows per poi affiancare ubuntu ma nulla da fare gparted o l-installer mi dice di formattare
<cristian_c> test-ub, non credo sia necessario partizionare
<cristian_c> c'è l'opzione installa accanto
<test-ub> no cancella hdd
<test-ub> cifra usa lvm altro
<cristian_c> test-ub, c'è anche installa accanto, se non si è pacioccato
<test-ub> e' quella la stranezza non c'e'
<test-ub> 4opzioni
<test-ub> idee? che posso fare?
<cristian_c> test-ub, dovremmo vedere le partizioni
<cristian_c> test-ub, hai possibilità di scattare foto?
<test-ub> si
<cristian_c> ok
<test-ub> faccio uno screen
<test-ub> e poi dove lo posto?
<cristian_c> !image | test-ub
<ubot-it> test-ub: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<test-ub> http://imagebin.org/299571
<cristian_c> test-ub, è gpt o ms-dos?
<test-ub> ok mi si era impallato il pc hai visto il messaggio che mi eace
<test-ub> e poi mi di ce che tutto lo spazio è unlocated
<cristian_c> test-ub, è gpt o ms-dos?
<test-ub> e nn saprei è la formattazione creata da Windows
<test-ub> dovredde essere gpt penso
<cristian_c> test-ub, controlla
<test-ub> mh ok be ma dovredde essere giusto gpt o msdos? se dovessi fipartire da 0
<test-ub> cosa mi conviene fare?
<cristian_c> test-ub, se è win 8 penso che voglia gpt
<cristian_c> anche per via dell'uefi penso
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<test-ub> ok facciamo così mi leggo la guida e poi se bo ancora problemi mi rifaccio vivo. ora devo scappare grazie x l'aiuto.
<achab> ragazzi come faccio a visualizzare quanta ram ho, da terminale?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> achab:  da terminale scrivi free
<achab> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<achab> akis24: quanti convenevoli
<achab> Exit
<pdor> chi puo aiutarmi coi comandi iw reg set e txpower ?  non mi funziona sudo  iwconfig wlan0 channel 13
<jester-> pdor: iwconfig wlan0 channel 13  cambiai il canale wifi ma temporaneamente, al reboot torna come era prima
<pdor> si ma posso fare un file.sh
<pdor> il fatto e' che miu dice busy
<pdor> e ho il tx power a 15 grrrrr
<jester-> la stringa  lo cambia il canale?
<pdor> no
<jester-> sicuro?
<jester-> controllato in iwconfig e ifsonfig?
<jester-> ifconfig*
<pdor> midError for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<pdor>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
<pdor> iwconfig si
<jester-> sconnetti la wifi
<jester-> poi dai il comando
<pdor> gia fatto
<pdor> iwconfig non mi dice che canale usa
<jester-> ifconfig?
<ExPBoy> pdor, resetta il router
<pdor> e come .)
<ExPBoy> spegnilo aspetti 10 secondi e riaccendilo
<pdor> e come uso ifconfig per vedere che canale sto usando
<pdor> cmq lo scopo finale e' portare ilsegnale almenoa 20 dbm
<pdor> il txpower
<jester-> comunque come dice ExPBoy il canale lo assegna il rutter
<ExPBoy> eh ma quello non dipende dal canale
<pdor> pareche il canale 13 sia meno ostico da cambiare
<ExPBoy> ma va la
<jester-> poi channel auto si sintonizza
<pdor> eh pare
<ExPBoy> pdor, non diciamo cavolate dai
<jester-> lo devi cambiare nel router e il sistema si adegua
<pdor> c'e un canale che e' piu facile da smanettare^
<ExPBoy> ok
<ExPBoy> fa come vuoi
<pdor> ti dico quello che ho letto
<jester-> pdor: ma leggi o cosa
<pdor> https://forums.kali.org/archive/index.php/t-4129.html
<ExPBoy> bella roba
<jester-> pdor: frega una sga del forum
<ExPBoy> che è sto kali?
<jester-> per di piu kali
<ExPBoy> mi sa che sei nel canale sbagliato
<pdor> e' kali ma dovrebbe andare cn tutti i linux no_?
<jester-> pdor: il canale lo cambi nel router e il sistema si adegua
<pdor> sono comandi iwconfig
<jester-> pdor: nei forum c'è poca roba buona e tanta scrausa
<ExPBoy> -.-
<ExPBoy> pdor, comunque io ti ho detto come fare poi vedi tu
<jester-> pdor: è come e tu volessi sintonizzarti su rai2 usando nella radio ricevente un altro canale tipare logico?
<jester-> pdor: se no vai in #kali che ti sistemano
<davide> chi fuu
<checco>  
<davide> per ampliare la rete wifi, all'ultimo piano connesione lenta, e molte volte si disconnette
<jester-> trasmettitori e ripetitori piu potenti
<jester-> o una la rete lettrica
<jester-> o usa*
<davide> la rete lettrica no posso. xchè sono 2 impianti elettrici separati. ci son o2 contatori
<jester-> è una questione di potenza dell' hw piu che di configurazione
<davide> avevo gia pensato a power line, ma non penso fnziona con 2 impianti separti
<davide> è possibile metteree un altro routwer all'ultimo pano cosi metto un power line
<jester-> davide: ripetitori o altro abbonamento
<davide> in che senso altro abbonamento;)
<jester-> se è separato impianto elettrico per logica lo è anche la linea telefonica
<davide> si
<jester-> se devi portare su il segnale servono degli acces point
<jester-> se piu di uno servono dei ripetitori
<davide> il router wifi è uno solo
<davide> access point locollego col cavo rj45 al router
<jester-> si ma lo devi mettere a una certa distanza e in posizione piu favorevole
<jester-> se lo metti vicino al router non cambia niente
<davide> grazie, ma non metto de i cavi er casa guardo dei ripetitori..
<davide> cosa mi consiglki per ripetitori wifi bouin;)
<davide> scusa ripetitori wifi..validi;)
<jester-> proprio non saprei vedi magari su amazon
<jester-> roba di marca conosciuta
<davide> grazie ,,bye
<jester-> tipo netgear linksys
<neramarea> ...sera. scusate, ma c'è modo di installare ia32-libs sulla 12.04 64 bit senza rimuovere tre quarti di sistema?
<krabador> neramarea, "rimuovere tre quarti di sistema" ?
<neramarea> eh, sì... non ne vuol sapere... come faccio a farti vedere da terminale cosa dice synaptic a proposito? aptitude non lo so usare...
<krabador> neramarea, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<krabador> copi ed incolli su pastebin
<cristian_c> non chiede la conferma prima di installare?
<krabador> !paste | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> se uno non la da, credo non installi
<neramarea> non basta a farti capire... comunque http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7102767/
<neramarea> controllando le dipendenze, synaptic vorrebbe praticamemnte smontare tutto...
<krabador> neramarea, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> neramarea, hai ppa installati ?
<neramarea> un sacco
<krabador> neramarea, hai sminchiato parte delle dipendenze di ia32-libs allora
<neramarea> poddarsi
<krabador> neramarea, è il minimo che possa capitare con "un sacco" di ppa
<krabador> eh, no, non "poddarsi"
<krabador> se un ppa ha dentro librerie che sono dipendenze di pacchetti nei repo ubuntu, succedono queste cosa.
<neramarea> altri modi di far girare un programmino che funziona solo su 32 bit sul mio 64?
<krabador> neramarea, preoccupati di vedere quali librerie a 32 occorrono nello specifico a quel programma
<krabador> e prova ad installarle a mano
<neramarea> mmmh
<neramarea> non ne ha...
<krabador> neramarea, se " non ne ha" solo installandolo , funziona
<krabador> ma io controllerei meglio
<akis24> sera
<neramarea> a quanto pare synaptic non trova responsabili, nè dipendenze... ma può essere perchè non è nei repo?
<krabador> neramarea, scusami, ma, non stiamo parlando di nulla
<krabador> neramarea, di che programma stai parlando?
<neramarea> inflator
<neramarea> una gui
<neramarea> che sui 32 bit funziona, ma sul 64 no
<krabador> neramarea, se l'hai già installata, prova a lanciarla dal terminale, ti dice che errore incontra
<krabador> neramarea, non è nei repo ufficiali della 12.04, l'hai preso da ppa, o l'hai compilato a mano?
<neramarea> non fa quello che dovrebbe (la graphical ui): apre un terminale e lancia il comando che dovrebbe, ma senza argomenti, quindi è inutile. come potrei "aprire" il programma e vedere che operazioni detta?
<krabador> neramarea, allora
<krabador> neramarea, non hai mai provato a vedere, se la lanci dal terminale, che messaggi lascia nello stesso terminale?
<neramarea> lancia semplicemente il comando "reaver", senza argomenti
<krabador> neramarea, allora, a parte le dipendenze devastate dai vari ppa, non è un problema del sistema, ma di questo specifico software, non presente tra l'altro nei repo ufficiali, che vuoi lanciare
<krabador> neramarea, ti invito a consultare una loro documentazione
<neramarea> speravo di restringere la cosa alle lib, sai com'è... ;-) comunque, c'è modo di "aprire" un eseguibile e vedere cosa diamine fa?
<krabador> no, puoi solo vedere eventuali file di configurazione
<neramarea> ok
<krabador> tra l'altro, se "parte e lancia un comando" la fase delle dipendenze è finita, a meno che quel comando non sia appunto una dipendenza non presente nel sistema
<Gian> ciao come faccio a mette su ubuntu supremo
<krabador> !chat | Gian
<Gian> krabador come lo faccio istallare
<krabador> Gian, qui si da assistenza al sistema, per il software, consulta documentazioni e risorse dello staff del software
<Gian> ok mi serve per entrare nei pc
<Gian> krabador
<krabador> Gian, non interessa a cosa ti serva, qui si fa assistenza al sistema, non al software, specie se di terze parti, e non per ubuntu
<Gian> ok va bene
<guernica> salve non riesco ad installare ubuntu su ibm r32
<krabador> guernica, hai il pentium m?
<krabador> guernica, puoi indicare l'hardware di preciso?
<eliosmx> ciao a tutti
<eliosmx> ho un problema con ubuntu , non riesco ad installare una brother mfc235c
<jozef19> salve a tutti!
<jozef19> chi puo' darmi una mano con un problema con la dash di ubuntu 13.10?
<krabador> che problema è?
<jozef19> volevo togliere la ricerca online di amazon ecc ecc dalla dash, ma la dash sembra non funzionare piu' ora!
<krabador> jozef19, cosa hai fatto?
<jozef19>  tramite dash-plugins ho disattivato i plugin
<jozef19> solo che ora non ricerca piu niente
<krabador> jozef19, hai seguito guide?
<jozef19> si ma non mi ricordo quale! poi dal terminale ho dato: sudo apt-get install unity-lens-shopping e dopo il restart funzionava la dash! ma dopo che ho spento il pc di nuovo non funziona piu'!
<krabador> !unityreset | jozef19
<ubot-it> jozef19: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jozef19> ok ci provo
<jozef19> io ho ubuntu 13.10
<jozef19> ho dato nel terminale: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools, poi ho dato:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz al secondo comando non fa niente!
<achab> ragazzi sapreste spiegarmi il motivo del fatto che non riesca a visualizzare i video youtube su gmediafinder? grazie
<krabador> jozef19, riavvia
<jozef19> ok
<krabador> achab, gmediafinder?
<krabador> achab, su che ubuntu? è predente flashplugin?
<krabador> *presente
<achab> su ubuntu 13.10
<achab> krabador: penso di si
<achab> come faccio a vederlo
<achab> ?
<krabador> achab, cat /etc/lsb_release
<krabador> achab, cat /etc/lsb-release
<krabador> questo , scusa,l'altro ha un errore
<achab> saucy 13.10
<achab> krabador: mentre per vedere se ilflashplugin è presente??
<krabador> achab, dpkg -l | grep flash
<krabador> !paste | achab
<ubot-it> achab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<achab> scusami krabador ma la connessione è veramente lenta
<krabador> quindi
<krabador> ?
<achab> non riesco neanche ad aprire la pagina iniziale di firefox comunque http://paste.ubuntu.com/7103826/
<achab> sembrerebbe installato o mi sbaglio?
<krabador> achab, dai comunque un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ubuntu-restricted-extras
<achab> krabador: E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<achab> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<jozef19> #kabrador
<jozef19> @kabrador
<jozef19> KABRADOR la dash non funziona ancora
<achab> cosa significa
<achab> io non sto facendo nessuna nuova installazione o update
<krabador> achab, hai gestore di pacchetti aperto ?
<achab> e non ho aperto neanche synaptic
<krabador> !imagebin | jozef19
<ubot-it> jozef19: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<achab> krabador: ci sei?
<achab> mi potresti ridare il comando
<achab> ?
<krabador> achab, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ubuntu-restricted-extras
<akis24> sera
<achab> krabador: scusami ma mio fratello sta facendo l'aggiornamento e mi ha succhiato tutta la linea... comunque Il pacchetto "flashplugin-nonfree" non ha candidati da installare
<krabador> e ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<achab> Il pacchetto flashplugin-nonfree è un pacchetto virtuale fornito da:  adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.346-0quantal1  flashplugin-installer:i386 11.2.202.346ubuntu0.13.10.1  flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.346ubuntu0.13.10.1
<krabador> achab, non puoi incollare in canale, se hai linee da far vedere , usa pastebin
<krabador> !paste | achab
<achab> sembrerebbe letto informazioni che lo riguardano
<ubot-it> achab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> e ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<achab> come faccio a vedere se è installato o no?
<achab> krabador: ubuntu-restricted-extras è installato
<krabador> achab, il comando che ti ho mandato era sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ubuntu-restricted-extras
<achab> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras l'ho lanciato e il terminale mi ha comunicato che il programma è installato
<krabador> manda un pastebin
<achab> esatto krabador
<krabador> !paste | achab
<ubot-it> achab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<achab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7104006
<mzgatto> salve
<mzgatto> devo installare lo scanner samsung scx-4200 . come fare?
<achab> krabador: ho "pastato"
<krabador> achab, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<achab> krabador: è già alla versionepiù recente
<achab> krabador: comunque da firefox i video riesco a visualizzarli, e il programma che non mi permette di vederli e scaricarli
<achab> il programma è sempre il gmediafinder
<krabador> in presenza di restricted extras, e di flash , non è un problema del sistema ma del programma
<krabador> non è nei repositories ufficiali, ed io non lo conosco
<krabador> !chat | achab
<ubot-it> achab: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<achab> grazie krabador
<krabador> achab, cerca di stare lontano dai ppa
<krabador> achab, danno problemi, e non si da supporto qui a sistemi con ppa all'interno
<guernica> krabador...scusa
<guernica> si ho pentium
<guernica> ibm r32
<krabador> guernica, con quell'hardware l'unica soluzione puo' essere lubuntu
<guernica> ah ecco perche non va
<guernica> carica tutto ma si blocca alla prima schermata
<guernica> e poi schermata iniziale
<krabador> guernica, se hai 256mb è abbastanza scontato
<guernica> per scaricare lubuntu
<guernica> come faccio
<krabador> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<krabador> puoi scrivermi di preciso il modello del processore?
<guernica> asp leggo il bios
<guernica> pentium 4 processor-m 1.60ghz
<guernica> 512 mb ram
<krabador> guernica, se il processore non ha l'estenzione pae, hai bisogno di una versione non-pae
<krabador> guernica, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<guernica> che significa pae
<krabador> guernica, puoi leggere il link
<guernica> ah ok
<gianlu90> salve, non riuscendo piu ad accendere il mio pc con ubuntu ho cercato di recuperare i file dalla partizione creando una live usb, ma non mi danno i permessi per aprire la cartella desktop
<gianlu90> c e nessuno_
<fabio_cc> gianlu90, gksudo nautilus
<gianlu90> mi succede che apro la cartella dell utente, sta 3 ore a caricare, e nn carica niente..
<fabio_cc> prova a fare una verifica del filesystem con gparted
<gianlu90> [ normale che ci mette parecchio_
<gianlu90> ?
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-09
<gina14> salve, non sono molto esperta, cosa devo fare per poter mettere ubuntu nel mio pc tramite chiavetta USB?
<cristian_c> gina14, devi scaricare il file .iso, prima di tutto dal sito di ubuntu
<cristian_c> gina14, secondo: su quale pc?
<gina14> ok
<gina14> è un acer ferrari
<cristian_c> gina14, acer ferrari 3000?
<cristian_c> o acer ferrari one 200?
<gina14> 4000 series
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> gina14, quello con xp?
<gina14> xo non so se da 32 bit o 64
<gina14> si
<cristian_c> gina14, quanta ram?
<gina14> 1,5
<gina14> gb
<cristian_c> gina14, allora, al massimo quel pc supporta xubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> gina14, scarica una delle due
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<cristian_c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<gina14> dp aver scaricato lo metto direttamente nel pennino?
<cristian_c> gina14, no
<cristian_c> gina14, stai utilizzando windows?
<gina14> prima formatto il pc?
<gina14> si
<gina14> 7
<cristian_c> gina14, no
<cristian_c> !usbwin | gina14
<ubot-it> gina14: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<gina14> quanti gb servono?8?
<cristian_c> gina14, poco
<cristian_c> gina14, quanto è capiente?
<cristian_c> gina14, aspetta, intendi per la usb o sul disco?
<cristian_c> !requisiti | gina14
<ubot-it> gina14: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<gina14> ho una pen drive da 8gb
<cristian_c> gina14, va benissimo, anzi...
<cristian_c> gina14, considera che una da 2 GB va più che bene
<gina14> ok
<cristian_c> gina14, creata la usb live, imposti il bios per il boot da usb
<cristian_c> si avvia e poi scegli Prova invece di Installa
<cristian_c> lo provi sul tuo pc, se ti soddisfa, installi sul disco
<gina14> Se non mi soddisfa rimango senza sistema operativo?
<gina14> Cristian_c?
<cristian_c> gina14, in che senso?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> si avvia e poi scegli Prova invece di Installa
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lo provi sul tuo pc, se ti soddisfa, installi sul disco
<cristian_c> gina14, ho parlato di provare, non di installare
<gina14> Se cliccherò su prova ma poi non lo installo che succede? Ritorna il Windows?
<cristian_c> gina14, l'hard disk non lo tocchi in modalità di prova
<gina14> Perfetto
<gina14> Un ultima domanda
<cristian_c> gina14, poi per l'installazione
<cristian_c> !installazione | gina14
<ubot-it> gina14: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gina14> Con Ubuntu posso istallare i vari programmi come vlc,  emule, Chrome, ecc ?
<cristian_c> !programmi | gina14
<ubot-it> gina14: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<cristian_c> gina14, così hai una panoramica
<cristian_c> ovviamente non puoi installare un programma di windows in ubuntu
<cristian_c> se non ha la versione ubuntu
<gina14> Ok
<cristian_c> con wine si può far qualcosa, ma non c'è nessuna garanzia di riuscita, quindi le applicazioni che esistono solo per windows, è meglio utilizzarle su windows
<gina14> Ok grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<gigirock> Buongiorno per tutto il gg , siamo a risolvere problematiche informatiche...se avete problemi esistenziali #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> ?
<brainstorming> ciao a tutti
<brainstorming> ho ubuntu 14.04 server e una scheda di rete realtek 8168 ed ho problemi con i driver, non mi si connette più in rete. ho provato a seguire qualche guida senza succeso. potreste iutarmi per favore?
<brainstorming> cristian_c ho provato a seguire la guida che mi avevi dato per i driver r8168 ma non ho avuto risultati
<cristian_c> brainstorming, ti ho dato più di un link
<brainstorming> cristian_c si ma non ho risolto :(
<Carlin0> brainstorming, ma quando dici : non mi si connette più , prima si connetteva ? e poi cosa hai fatto ?
<cristian_c> eh, già
<brainstorming> allora avevo installato ubuntu e tutto andava... poi è saltata la corrente e da lì non è più andata la scheda di rete
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> brainstorming, reinstalla
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> o ripristina
<cristian_c> altrimenti è un guasto hardware
<Carlin0> brainstorming, diciamo anche che un server connesso col wifi ... non è il massimo eh
<cristian_c> Carlin0, ihihihi
<brainstorming> non con wifi
<brainstorming> via cavo di rete
<Carlin0> brainstorming, quella che tu citi è una scheda wifi
<brainstorming> a me esce ethernet controller realtek semiconductor rtl8111
<Carlin0> e gia hai cambiato
<Carlin0> <brainstorming> ho ubuntu 14.04 server e una scheda di rete realtek 8168 ed ho problemi con i driver
<cristian_c> mi sembra anche su asus vivo pc ci sia lo stesso chip
<brainstorming> cristian_c esce rtl811/8168/8411
<Carlin0> brainstorming, prova a dargli questo comando → sudo dhclient eth0
<cristian_c> confermo
<brainstorming> non da nessun output
<Carlin0> ma lo accetta ?
<Carlin0> prova a fare un ping
<brainstorming> rmane in attesa con - che lampeggia
<Carlin0> cmq 99% se non va la scheda ethernet è andata a escort
<cristian_c> eh
<gigirock> ma un server serio ha + di una porta ethernet
<cristian_c> utilizzare gruppi di continuità...
<Carlin0> brainstorming, con 10€ te la cavi
<brainstorming> si ma non è un server serio è un pc adattato a server
<brainstorming> mi sa che faccio un backup e poi provo a ripristinare il sistema
<gigirock> brainstorming, non serve a niente...
<gigirock> brainstorming, guasto hardware... metti le protezioni contro le sovratensioni che vendo io
<brainstorming> gigirock non so se è un guasto hardware o no
<Carlin0> brainstorming, 99% lo è
<brainstorming> eh ma per esserne sicuro all 100% devo comunque formattare o ripristinare
<gigirock> brainstorming, spera che da bios puoi disabilitare la sk ethernet altrimenti son ''''zzi
<gigirock> brainstorming, no
<Carlin0> brainstorming, non devi per forza formattare
<cristian_c> !ripristino | brainstorming
<ubot-it> brainstorming: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> basta che lanci una live e vedi se va o no
<gigirock> brainstorming, prendi un cavo di rete fai un loop e vedi se va la skeda
<cristian_c> Carlin0, giusto
<cristian_c> però è un server
<cristian_c> con ubuntu server
<Carlin0> cristian_c, è un pc adattato
<gigirock> non c'e' la live per i server
<brainstorming> è vero non ci avevo pensato
<Carlin0> scarichi la live e provi
<brainstorming> beh anche con ubuntu desktop va bene tanto devo solo vedere se funziona
<Carlin0> certo
<gigirock> brainstorming, butti giu' eth0 poi quando ritorna su vedi se carica tutto , a quel punto devi testare hw
<gigirock> brainstorming, che versione server e' 12 ?
<brainstorming> 14
<gigirock> k
<gigirock> cmq scommetto un dito della mano di Carlin0 che e' un problema hw
<gigirock> brainstorming, ma sto 'server' e' collegato ad uno switch di rete ?
<Carlin0> se la scheda eth non va è ciucca
<gigirock> Carlin0, magari la porta dello switch e' andata ad escort
<gigirock> o magari attaca e stacca hanno messo il cavo sbagliato
<Carlin0> durante il blackout ...
<gigirock> o magari un pezzetto di carta e' andato sul connettore ethernet e non fa il contatto
<gigirock> brainstorming, cmq se e' un pc desktop magari ci sono i diagnostici .... e puoi testare la sk ethernet
<brainstorming> no lo switch funziona
<gigirock> brainstorming, si ma la porta dove e' collegato il pc in questione ha i led accesi ?
<cristian_c> led giallo e led verde
<brainstorming> si
<brainstorming> rettifico: ho riavviato e fino a quando non attivato la scheda con ifconfig up lampeggiava solo quella arancione... poi dopo aver dato il compando si è accesa l'altra spia ed è arancione fissa
<cristian_c> ok
<brainstorming> l'altro giorno però sono sicuro che fossero arancione e verde
<gigirock> brainstorming, arancione fissa cosa significa per quello switch ?
<gigirock> zio arancione vuol dire kaputt...
<brainstorming> adesso sto facendo partire la live...
<brainstorming> con ubuntu live rimane sempre arancione ma naviga
<gigirock> brainstorming, naviga in che senso ?
<gigirock> arancione puo' essere che si colleghi a 10 Mb
<gigirock> brainstorming, controlla nella configurazione dell eth0 che sia configurata la velocita' come 'auto' e non 10 o 100 Mbit
<Matefan> ciao
<roby65> ciao a tutti....sono nuovo di ubuntu....e  ho diversi problemi dopo l'installazione .Ho la versione 14.04 e come primo ostacolo non riconosce la scheda wireless. Ho seguito un tutorial. ma i risultati sono stati non buoni....cerco aiuto e suggerimenti...grazie
<Carlin0> roby65, dai il comando sudo lshw e metti l'output in patebin
<brainstorming> gigirock è già su auto
<Carlin0> !paste | roby65
<ubot-it> roby65: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cettino85> salve. ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu da usb su netbook olibook m1030
<brainstorming> cettino85 che problema hai?
<cettino85> alla fine dell'installazione mi dice che non è possibile copiare alcuni file e termina l'installazione
<cettino85> ho usato due chiaviusb diverse credendo fosse un problema della chiavetta
<cettino85> ho cambiato l'hard disk
<krabador> cettino85, controllla l'md5 della iso
<krabador> !hash | cettino85
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hash'
<krabador> !md5 | cettino85
<ubot-it> cettino85: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cettino85> che cosa è
<cettino85> ?
<krabador> !md5 | cettino85
<ubot-it> cettino85: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cettino85> non ho capito
<krabador> hai aperto il link del wiki?
<cettino85> s
<cettino85> poi
<krabador> lo leggi
<krabador> spiega tutto
<cettino85> Questa pagina non esiste ancora. È possibile creare una nuova pagina vuota, oppure usare uno dei modelli di pagina
<cettino85> che spiega scusa?
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum
<brainstorming> ragazzi se faccio il backup di ubuntu server così http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/BackupConTar vengono backuppati anche i file di sistema?
<cettino85> quindi vorresti dire che potrebbe essere corrotto il livecdusb che creo con unebootin?
<cettino85> e md5 mi dice se sia corrotto o meno?
<krabador> cettino85, tu controlla, se la tua impronta diverge da quella segnalata, hai iso corrotta
<krabador> brainstorming, "vengono indicate tutte le directory da escludere dal backup. Non è necessario fare il backup di tutto quanto, alcune directory non sono indispensabili. Assicurarsi di non includere anche il file di backup stesso, altrimenti si potrebbero avere strani risultati. È anche consigliato non includere le cartella /mnt e /media: nel caso ci siano altre partizioni montate, si farebbe il backup anche di quelle. "
<brainstorming> krabador grazie me l'ero perso -.-
<krabador> brainstorming, se non escludi niente , lui fa tutta la root, e se hai home separata o partizioni montate, lui fa pure quelle
<brainstorming> ok grazie
<brainstorming> krabador se voglio escludere la directory con i driver basta sys?
<brainstorming> in pratica ho un server lamp e devo ripristinare il sistema per problemi alla scheda di rete..
<akis24> sera
<marcoscimmia> buongiorno a tutti qualche giorno ho fatto l'avanzamento da ubuntu 12.04 a 14.04 il sistema si avvia normalmente e funziona tutto bene fino al login. una volta logato la barra applicazioni a destra  è dai colori distorti e quella in alto di sistema a bande orizzontali fluo... a volte tutto se freezza altre volte
<marcoscimmia> si riesce ad interaggire con grande lentezza
<marcoscimmia> ho fatto aggiornamenti da terminale ma non sembra che la cosa migliori assolutamente
<marcoscimmia> credo, forse sbagliando che il problema sia "grafico" ma se provo ad avviare da opzioni avanzate da boot con interfaccia grafica semplificata tutto si pianta...
<marcoscimmia> suggerimenti su qual strada seguire?
<akis24> marcoscimmia: apri il terminale e dai  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  e metti tutto su paste
<akis24> !paste | marcoscimmia
<ubot-it> marcoscimmia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcoscimmia> akis24 0 da aggiornare installare o rimuovere
<akis24> marcoscimmia:  metti su paste ..
<marcoscimmia> purtroppo non posso è su un'altro pc
<akis24> marcoscimmia:  tipo pc ? ram ?  scheda video ?
<marcoscimmia> pc hp ram 4gb sk video nvidea
<marcoscimmia> se hai un comando per farmi dare questi dati te li posto
<akis24> marcoscimmia: hai provato da live a vedere come girava il sistema prima di aggiornare ?
<marcoscimmia> prima di aggiornare tutto ok la live non parte adesso e non mi da opzione di ripristino...
<akis24> marcoscimmia: hai driver nvidia proprietari installati ?
<marcoscimmia> ho su quelli  di nvidea consigliati
<akis24> marcoscimmia: prova a usare i driver open disattiva i nvidia e vedi se cambia qualcosa .. in meglio
<marcoscimmia> akis24 sai suggerirmi come farlo da terminale? c
<akis24> marcoscimmia: fallo dal menu >  " driver aggiuntivi "
<marcoscimmia> ci provo... ma la vedo dura :)
<mikrokernel> Sapete se c'è un linux per processori motorola?
<krabador> "processori motorola" tipo?
<oreste> buona sera
<oreste> sto cercando supporto
<oreste> ho provato ad installare ubuntu 14.04 sul pc ma, una volta impostato il boot sul supporto removibile, riavvio e mi da errore "UI"
<akis24> oreste: hai usato disco dvd o usb ?
<oreste> Akis24: usb
<akis24> oreste: come hai creato la live usb con che programma ?
<oreste> unetbootin
<oreste> unetbootin-windows-608
<oreste> precisamente
<oreste> ho provato anche a crecare "UI" nel file syslinux.cfg ma senza successo
<akis24> oreste: immagino ti trovi su windows ? hai scaricato il file .iso  ? controllato integrita' del file per sicurezza ?  prova a usare  ubwin per creare la usb
<akis24> !usbwin | oreste
<ubot-it> oreste: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<oreste> ok
<oreste> faccio un tentativo, grazie ad entrambi
<Oreste> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<Oreste> non trova le impostazioni di default UI
<Oreste> non so di cosa si tratti
<akis24> Oreste: dove hai scaricato il file ?
<Oreste> la iso?
<akis24> Oreste:  si
<Oreste> dal sito di ubuntu
<akis24> Oreste: allora per prima cosa controlla md5sum del file  ..
<akis24> !md5sum | oreste
<ubot-it> oreste: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mikrokernel> Sapete se c'è un linux per processori motorola?
<mikrokernel> tipo Amiga
<akis24> Oreste: controlla con esattezza la versione scaricata e relativa impronta
<akis24> !chat | mikrokernel
<ubot-it> mikrokernel: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Oreste> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-i386
<mikrokernel> ok
<Oreste> intendi questa?
<akis24> si esatto Oreste
<Oreste> che devo farci?
<Oreste> corrisponde a questa stringa
<Oreste> c4d4d037d7d0a05e8f526d18aa25fb5e
<akis24> Oreste: se guardi dove hai scaricato troverai anche il file relativo all'impronta md5sum   verifica che al controllo corrisponda
<akis24> Oreste:  leggi la guida su come verificare al link che ti ho postato prima ..
<Oreste> puoi ripostarlo
<Oreste> di da 404
<Oreste> mi*
<akis24> Oreste: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum
<Oreste> e diverso
<Oreste> devo riscaricare l iso?
<akis24> oreste riscarica il file .iso quell oche hai è corrotto
<Oreste> ok
<akis24> Oreste: l'impronta esatta dovrebbe essere questa a8a14f1f92c1ef35dae4966a2ae1a264  per il file   ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<Oreste> ok ora riscarico il file e controllo
<Oreste> però ho provato a installare anche la versione 14.10 e mi dava errore lo stesso
<akis24> Oreste: prima di creare la live usb formatta la usb stessa
<Oreste> ok
<jimmib> salve a tutti ,non ricordo il sito con tutti  i driver per installare stampante brother   grazie
<Oreste> perfetto adesso la stringa è uguale a quella che mi hai dato tu posso procedere con l'installazione?
<akis24> jimmib: magari vai sul sito della brother
<akis24> Oreste:  si certo
<Oreste> ok
<jimmib> c'era un sito apposito cmq provo
<akis24> jimmib: forse ti riferisci a questo  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner#Brother
<jester-> sera
<lillo> buona sera , qualcuno può essere così gentile da informarmi quando sarà disponibile da scaricare ubuntu 1
<lillo> 15.04
<lillo> grazie
<jimmib> graziie ma era un'altro c'erano i driver di tutti i modelli brother
<akis24> lillo: aprile credo salvo ritardi
<akis24> lillo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<lillo> su un sito c'era scritto oggi addirittura ..........
<akis24> eh sono le versioni beta lillo  non finale
<lillo> conviene istallare la beta o è meglio aspettare.......
<akis24> lillo: aspettare se si vuole la versione stabile
<lillo> ok
<lillo> questo è il sito , system , ..........che vuol dire
<lillo> http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/ubuntu-15-04-il-9-marzo-2015-sara-il-giorno-di-systemd-185212/
<akis24> lillo: niente link non ufficiali nel canale di supporto  comunque significa solo che viene inserito qualcosa che prima non veniva usato e sostituisce altro
<akis24> !chat | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lillo> ok
<Tony99000> Sera
<Tony99000> C'è nessuno? Avrei bisogno di un'informazione
<alcormizar> Salve, sto installando edubuntu a fianco di win7 su un netpc samsung n150 tramite pendrive usb e, dopo aver scaricato ed installato tutto, al riavvio compare questa scritta : 1.555984 kernel panic - not syncising: not working init found.ecc.Il computer è talmente bloccato che per farlo ripartire devo togliere la batteria. La versione è quella a 64
<alcormizar> bit. da cosa può dipendere
<esu> io sinceramente non sono esperto e qui nel gruppo c'è gente davvero brava
<esu> però ti dico che potresti installare la versione 32 bit
<esu> forse è quello il problema
<alcormizar> E' quello che pensavo di fare, solo che nell'attesa del download volevo sapere se c'erano delle soluzioni diverse. Grazie comunque.
<krabador> alcormizar, puoi precisare il modello della cpu?
<Sanko> Salve,
<Sanko> sono nuovo e poco esperto ancora !!
<Sanko> ho installato ubuntu 14.04.02 lts (gnu/linux 3.16.0-30) per powerpc-smp ppc)
<Sanko> tutto bene...però adesso all'avvio parte graficamente con i soliti puntini poi esce al terminal chiede login e pass una volta inseriti rimane li senza nessun msg di errore
<Sanko> come posso avviarlo in modalità grafica ?
<Sanko> il pc è un power mac G3
<Sanko> grazie per l'aiuto !
<fabio_cc> Sanko, da dove l'hai scaricata la versione di ubuntu per powerpc?
<Sanko> ritrovo il link e te lo dico !
<Sanko> 1 minuto !
<fabio_cc> Sanko, ok
<Sanko> http://mirror.crazynetwork.it/ubuntu/release/14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<Sanko> da qui !
<Sanko> e qualche mese che lavoro di nuovo con linux !!
<Sanko> sempre aandato tutto a meraviglia !!
<Sanko> rianimato macchine vecchissime
<fabio_cc> Sanko, quello è il link per la versione 32 bit PC
<Sanko> ma qui non riesco a capire perchè fa cosi !
<Sanko> quindi ?
<fabio_cc> Sanko, non mi risulta che esista ubuntu 14.04 per powerpc, vorrei capire dove hai scaricato la iso
<fabio_cc> Sanko, mi correggo, esiste per la versione server
<Sanko> scusami da qui !
<Sanko> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/release/ubuntu-14.04.2-server-powerpc.iso
<Sanko> io ho trovato questa e dopo aver creato il cd ha fatto il boot installato senza nessun errore ma non parte in modalità grafica !
<Sanko> ..quindi solo server ?
<Sanko> non c'è nessuna versione per power ?
<fabio_cc> Sanko, rianimato macchine vecchissime per far cosa?
<Sanko> per scuole primarie
<Sanko> li buttavano quindi con ubuntu rianimati e resi di nuovo funzionanti !
<Sanko> visto che winzoz XP non girava più
<Sanko> esiste una versione light ma grafica per vecchi power pc serie G ?
<Luciph3r> Sanko: ne hai da vendere serie G ?
<Luciph3r> g5
<krabador> Luciph3r, non è questo il luogo, per favore
<Luciph3r> krabador: ragione ... scusa ...
<Luciph3r> Sanko: in pvt eventualmente
<Sanko> ok !
<krabador> Sanko, lubuntu è la piu' usata per g series
<fabio_cc> Sanko, si 14.04 solo server
<Sanko> grazie krabador
<fabio_cc> Sanko, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<Sanko> mi dai un link per un iso per power
<fabio_cc> Sanko, effettivamente lubuntu trovi anche 14.04
<Sanko> grazie fabio..ma secondo te non esiste nessuna versione grafica anche solo come lubuntu ?
<krabador> "ma secondo te non esiste nessuna versione grafica" --- lubuntu è desktop
<fabio_cc> Sanko, [21:26] <krabador> Sanko, lubuntu è la piu' usata per g series
<fabio_cc> [21:26] * aqua_spacing è uscito ()
<fabio_cc> [21:29] <fabio_cc> Sanko, effettivamente lubuntu trovi anche 14.04
<alcormizar> Scusate ma una telefonata imprevista mi ha distolto dalla chat. La cpu è un  Atom N450. grazie.
<Sanko> Gente vi ringrazio tantissimo per la disponibilità e scusate se vi ho fatto perdere tempo !!
<Sanko> proverò le varie dritte che mi avete dato !
<Luciph3r> facci sapere ...
<eneandic> ciao volevo chiedere se qualcuno riusciva a dirmi la differenza , nel momento in cui io voglia scaricare la versione14.04 di ubuntu, tra la normale versione lts e quella "della comunità"
<krabador> eneandic, la versione della comunità ha dei componenti localizzati in italiano
<krabador> niente di piu'
<fabio_cc> eneandic, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/CdItaliano#Personalizzazioni
<eneandic> in parole povere non ci sono sostanziali differenze?
<fabio_cc> eneandic, esatto
<eneandic> più che altro io ho gia installato sul computer ubuntu 12.4 ma ormai mi da un sacco di problemi dovuti ad alcuni errori degli  aggiornamenti ,l'idea era resettare tutto il computer con il sistema aggiornato ...
<eneandic> può andare bene?
<fabio_cc> eneandic, be si non ha molto senso che correggi gli errori che hai sulla 12.04 e poi aggiornare a 14.04
<fabio_cc> eneandic, fai prima a mettere direttamente 14.04.2 da zero
<eneandic> e come faccio? scusa la mia ignoranza
<fabio_cc> eneandic, in che senso? intendo una installazione da zero, da dvd o pendrive
<fabio_cc> !installazione | eneandic
<ubot-it> eneandic: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<eneandic> ok quindi mi scarico la versione 14.04.2 e la installo da zero
<eneandic> cosi avrei il computer pulito completamente esatto?
<krabador> eneandic, hai una scheda ati?
<eneandic> non ho idea di cosa sia
<fabio_cc> eneandic, che scheda video hai?
<eneandic> non lo so dove posso trovare queste informazioni?
<fabio_cc> eneandic, sei su ubuntu adesso?
<krabador> eneandic, cosa sai del pc di cui stai parlando?
<eneandic> si
<fabio_cc> eneandic, lspci | grep -i vga
<eneandic> ahah ben poco
<fabio_cc> eneandic, si era notato
<eneandic> sono qua apposta
<eneandic> :)
<fabio_cc> eneandic, con quel comando che ti ho dato si può sapere che scheda video hai
<fabio_cc> eneandic, è da dare nel terminale
<eneandic> intel corporation mobil 4 series chipset
<krabador> eneandic, copia tutto, incolla in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | eneandic
<ubot-it> eneandic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> eneandic, non copiare a mano
<krabador> e incolla qui il link
<eneandic> integrated graphics controller
<krabador> eneandic, ok che sei inesperto, ma hai letto?
<eneandic> enni@enea-laptop:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<eneandic> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<eneandic> enni@enea-laptop:~$ ^C
<eneandic> enni@enea-laptop:~$
<eneandic> si si
<eneandic> con calma arrivo
<krabador> eneandic, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> copi ed incolli nel pastebin, non qui dentro, qui dentro incolli solo il link
<eneandic> ok ma cosa è il pastebin
<eneandic> ?
<Luciph3r> eneandic: un sito dove puoi incollare tutto il testo cosi che gli altri possano leggere
<Luciph3r> !pastebin | eneandic
<ubot-it> eneandic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eneandic> l'ho copiato
<fabio_cc> eneandic, adesso metti il link alla pagina qui in canale
<eneandic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10570705/
<eneandic> grazie per la pazienza
<krabador> eneandic, software-properties-gtk, nel menu a tendina "scarica da" , nella prima tab a sinistra della pagina che appare, seleziona un'altro server per repositories
<eneandic> devo cambiare dove c'è scritto syntax?
<krabador> eneandic, no
<krabador> eneandic, software-properties-gtk , da terminale, fa apparire una finestra
<eneandic> ci sono
<krabador> la prima tab a sinistra di questa finestra, ha un menu a tendina
<krabador> "scarica da"
<krabador> seleziona altro
<krabador> al che selezioni italia, e la voce con garr in mezzo
<eneandic> fatto
<krabador> tasto in basso a destra
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<eneandic> fatto
<krabador> torni nel terminale, sudo apt-get update e stessa storia di prima
<krabador> pastebin
<eneandic> sta scaricando
<eneandic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10570789/
<krabador> eneandic, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  , riavvia, e puoi tenerti anche questo
<eneandic> nel riavviare il computer dopo sono a "posto"
<eneandic> ?
<krabador> si, avevi problema con la sincronizzazione dei repositories, che adesso, cambiandoli, hai risolto
<krabador> gli aggiornamenti, per quel motivo, erano bloccato
<krabador> con sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , adesso te li farà fare, e se è un bel po' di tempo che erano bloccati , te ne proporrà parecchi
<eneandic> quindi finisce di scaricare chiudo tutto,riavvio ed ho finito?
<krabador> eneandic, a meno che non hai altri problemi, hai finito.
<eneandic> me ne sta scaricando 11
<krabador> eneandic, fa pastebin
<eneandic> sono all'80%
<eneandic> no ho sbagliato a leggere mi da' tempo stimato 1 ora
<krabador> eneandic, fa il pastebin dei pacchetti elencati al momento di accettare
<eneandic> intendi quando mi dice che devo scaricare dei file e se continuare o meno?
<krabador> vediamo se indovini
<eneandic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10570859/
<krabador> eneandic, è qualche anno che non aggiorni
<krabador> :D
<fabio_cc> lol
<eneandic> lo so  :)
<eneandic> quindi ora lascio finire il download e riavvio?
<krabador> eneandic, si
<fabio_cc> eneandic, spero che tu abbia una connessione veloce :)
<eneandic> si dai abbastanza altrimenti finirà mio fratello piu tardi
<krabador> eneandic, è che oltre lo scaricamento c'è l'installazione
<krabador> eneandic, come mai hai deciso di ricaricare ubuntu dopo anni?
<eneandic> perchè era un computer che non usavo dove lo avevo installato e ora l'ho rispolverato
<eneandic> e allorà mi sa che finirò domani mattina ahaha
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-10
<viceee> ciaooooo
<viceee> :)
<viceee> ciao
<viceee> come va?
<Macedone> Buongiorno c'e' qualcuno? xD
<akis24> giorno
<gigirock_> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente ubuntu 14.10 su portatile core i5
<akis24> gigirock_:  vedi se ti è utile http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/31995/problema-update-somma-hash-non-corrispondente
<fabio_cc> gigirock_, con la variante che invece di scegliere "server principale" puoi scegliere "altro" e poi "seleziona server migliore"
<gigirock_> eh mi sa che su questo pc sono tedesco.....
<gigirock_> no ha vinto il garr che sara' il + vicino ma e' anche lentissimo
<fabio_cc> gigirock_, si può capitare che come server migliore per lo scaricamento venga selezionato un server tedesco, dipende magari se ripeti l'operazione domani te ne seleziona un altro
<gigirock_> no e' che io ho un ip tedesco su questo pc
<fabio_cc> gigirock_, non c'entra molto, viene effettuato un test per determinare da quale server riesci a scaricare più velocemente, ripeto anche a me a volte seleziona dei server in germania
<gigirock_> fabio_cc: ma quello e' perche' tampini sempre le turiste tedesche ......
<fabio_cc> gigirock_, comunque in questo modo dovresti risolvere il problema dell'update
<gigirock_> fabio_cc: akis24 si risolto grz
<fabio_cc> gigirock_, siamo in supporto, non in chat :)
<gigirock_> si si ok
<Oreste> buongiorno
<Oreste> ciao akis24
<akis24> giorno Oreste
<Oreste> continua a darmi lo stesso errore=(
<Oreste> hai altre idee sulle cause?
<Oreste> ieri ho provato con un altro pendrive da 2gb
<Oreste> ma niente..
<akis24> Oreste: riassumi l'errore che ti da' se poi ci posti qualche screen o contenuto dell'errore precisamente  è meglio
<Oreste> ok
<Oreste> a dp
<Oreste> eccomi qui, dove posso postare l immagine?
<akis24> !image | Oreste
<ubot-it> Oreste: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/4834/gyS6gf.jpg
<Oreste> e questo l errore.. io tra qualche minuto dovrei andare a lavoro=/
<akis24> Oreste: e ci serve tempo .. intanto dimmi una cosa versione di winz al momento ?
<Oreste> win 7
<akis24> Oreste: se devi andare magari dopo proviamo qualche altra cosa
<Oreste> grazie akis, sn pure a piedi oggi=)
<akis24> Oreste:  oppure intanto leggi qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/329704/syslinux-no-default-or-ui-configuration-directive-found?rq=1
<akis24> di nulla
<Oreste> mm.. non capisco.. dice di aprire il file syslinux.cfg e modificarlo?
<akis24> Oreste:  e ci sono diverse proposte sembra in quel caso
<akis24> Oreste: rinominarli è una delle opzioni
<Oreste> devo rinominare il file?
<Oreste> tipo: syslinux.cfg in mboot.c32?
<akis24> Oreste: rinominare la cartella   isolinux -> syslinux (cartella)   isolinux.bin -> syslinux.bin    isolinux.cfg -> syslinux.cfg
<Oreste> provo piu tardi... grazie di nuovo=)
<akis24> Oreste:  prego
<michele993> salve
<michele993> qualcuno mi sa dire come aggiungere altri os nel grub?
<fabio_cc> michele993, dipende, spiega quello che è successo
<michele993> niente vorrei aggiungere un'altro os oltre a windows e ubuntu
<fabio_cc> michele993, che sistema operativo?
<michele993> android, crhome os
<michele993> voglio provare
<Matt_91> michele993, lo installi anche android usa grub e vanno bene in sieme, al massimo se non parte più ripristini il grub michele993
<Matt_91> !grub | michele993
<ubot-it> michele993: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pegasus> salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | pegasus
<ubot-it> pegasus: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest66534> mi serve il vostro aiuto
<fabio_cc> chiedi
<Guest66534> ho un asus eeepc
<Guest66534> con processore atom e 1 gb di ram
<Guest66534> vorrei installare linux che versione mi consigliate
<Guest66534> grazie
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, sicuramente lubuntu
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, che è adatto per i netbook
<Guest66534> dove lo scarico
<Guest66534> e possibile avere un link di riferimento
<Guest66534> grazie
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, sai se il processore del tuo eeepc è a 32 o 64 bit?
<Guest66534> 32
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, ok
<Guest66534> i driver sono riconosciuti ?
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, prima di installare lo proverai in live, e potrai verificare il riconoscimento dell'hardware
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, tu scarica la iso, poi creerai una chiavetta avviabile
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, ho notato che quel link ti fa scaricare la 14.04.2
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, se vuoi la 14.10, più nuova, vai qui: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, in particolare: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, la 14.10 però sarà supportata per meno tempo rispetto alla 14.04
<Guest66534> grazie
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, prego, so che ti ho dato un bel pò di informazioni tutte in una volta, chiedi per qualunque dubbio
<Guest66534> come creo lo chiavetta
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, suppongo che sei da windows
<Guest66534> si
<fabio_cc> !usbwin | Guest66534
<ubot-it> Guest66534: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Guest66534> e semplice come cosa
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, abbastanza, comunque se hai dubbi manda screenshot di quello che stai facendo
<fabio_cc> !image | Guest66534
<ubot-it> Guest66534: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest66534> mi consigliate il dual boot ?
<Guest66534> ho un hd da 160
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, hai già usato ubuntu o stai cominciando?
<Guest66534> vorrei mettere windows e linux
<Guest66534> ora mi avvicino
<Guest66534> x la prima volta
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, appunto, soprattutto se stai cominciando è meglio che li tieni tutti e due, poi dipende dalle tue esigenze
<Guest66534> mi consigliate il dual boot ?
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, si
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, leggi anche queste guide
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Guest66534
<ubot-it> Guest66534: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest66534> avendo un hd da 160 come mi consigliate la partizione
<Guest66534> di che grandezza
<Guest66534> avendo un hd da 160 come mi consigliate la partizione di che grandezza ?
<Matt_91> Guest66534, 40gb per il / e il resto per /home
<Matt_91> magari se ci fai anche la swap uguale alla ram che hai non è male
<Guest66534> 40 gb linux il restante windows
<fabio_cc> Matt_91, lascia anche windows
<Guest66534> quindi 40 x linux e il restante windows ?
<Matt_91> Guest66534, si potrebbe andare bene
<Guest66534> ok
<Guest66534> grazie
<Guest66534> siete utilissimi
<fabio_cc> Guest66534, i requisiti li vedi qui
<fabio_cc> !requisiti | Guest66534
<ubot-it> Guest66534: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Oreste> ciao a tutti ho un problema
<cristian_c> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Oreste> ho messo ubuntu su pendrive ma al riavvia mi da un errore
<Oreste> =(
<cristian_c> 1) Quale errore?
<cristian_c> 2) Quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> 3) Quale pc?
<cristian_c> per iniziare
<Oreste> la versione di ubuntu e la 14.04 presa dal sito
<Oreste> ho verificato e non risulta corrotta
<Oreste> l errore e questo http://askubuntu.com/questions/329704/syslinux-no-default-or-ui-configuration-directive-found?rq=1
<cristian_c> Oreste, hai eseguito il boot da usb, giusto?
<Oreste> si
<cristian_c> Oreste, come hai creato la usb?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> 3) Quale pc?
<Oreste> un pc fisso, cosa vuoi sapere?
<Oreste> con Universal-USB-Installer e unetbootin-windows-608
<cristian_c> Oreste, le caratteristiche
<Oreste> tutti e 2
<Oreste> asp
<Oreste> amd athlon 64 x 2 dual core, 2gb di ram e nvidia geforce 9500gt
<cristian_c> Oreste, come hai formattato la pendrive?
<Oreste> fat32
<cristian_c> Oreste, hai provato la rinomina suggerita?
<cristian_c> di file e cartelle
<Oreste> si ho provato a cambiare isolinux in syslinux sia i file k la cartella
<Oreste> stesso errore
<cristian_c> Oreste, quale sistema stai utilizzando in questo momento?
<Oreste> win 7
<cristian_c> Oreste, hai provato con un dvd?
<Oreste> ultimate 32bit
<Oreste> non ho il lettore
<cristian_c> Oreste, quale file iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> Oreste, ma non è un pc fisso?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Oreste> si
<cristian_c> Oreste, intendo, file .iso a 32 o a 64 bit?
<Oreste> ho tolto il lettore quando ho cambiato case
<cristian_c> ok
<Oreste> 32bit
<Oreste> la versione 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> Oreste, puoi postare una schermata dell'errore?
<Oreste> si
<cristian_c> una tua foto
<Oreste> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img540/4834/gyS6gf.jpg
<cristian_c> veloce
<Oreste> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img540/4834/gyS6gf.jpg
<cristian_c> Oreste, l'hai fatta ora?
<Oreste> stamattina
<Oreste> grazie al aiuto di un ragazzo della chat
<Oreste> k adesso non e collegato
<cristian_c> Oreste, mmmmm
<cristian_c> Last Modified Date/Time = 2015:03:04 13:29:29
<cristian_c> Oreste, direi di no
<cristian_c> :P
<Oreste> =p
<cristian_c> Oreste, ?
<cristian_c> non si dicono le bugie
<Oreste> impossibile
<Oreste> O,o
<Oreste> l ho fatta stamattina di fretta prima delle 10
<Oreste> con l s3 neo
<Oreste> e mi sn registrato stamattina su quel sito
<Oreste> e se vuoi te lo dimostro xke ho 30 gg di prova
<Oreste> e ne restano 29
<Oreste> U,U
<cristian_c> Original Date/Time = 2015:03:04 13:29:29
<cristian_c> Digitization Date/Time = 2015:03:04 13:29:29
<shez_> salve a tutti
<Oreste> io la foto l ho fatta stamattina
<shez_> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.10, a volte quando accendo il pc non visuallizzo il puntatore del mouse. Il mouse funziona, solo il puntatore scompare.
<cristian_c> Oreste, forse ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> shez_, caratteristiche del pc?
<cristian_c> Oreste, ti passo il link al forum
<cristian_c> Oreste, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4260278
<Oreste> grazie, adesso controllo
<cristian_c> Oreste, prova at invece di fat32
<cristian_c> fai un tentativo
<Oreste> ok
<shez_> cristian_c, asrock 990fx ext3 con cpm atlon am3 8 cpu
<cristian_c> *prova fat
<cristian_c> shez_, e quale scheda grafica?
<Oreste> sto provando
<shez_> cristian_c, dovrebbe essere una ndivia 256 mb credo...
<cristian_c> Oreste, in pratica la devi formattare nuovamente
<cristian_c> se non funge rifai proprio la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> shez_, ok, ma quale?
<cristian_c> shez_, quindi non è una apu?
<cristian_c> shez_, tra l'altro mi ricordo il tuo nick
<shez_> cristian_c, non saprei dirti se è apu ma ti posso garantire che è datata
<cristian_c> ah
<shez_> cristian_c, si non è la prima volta che vengo qui....
<cristian_c> shez_, puoi dire il nome esatto della cpu?
<shez_> amd
<shez_> asp..
<shez_> cristian_c, fx 8320
<cristian_c> ok
<glpiana> ola
<cristian_c> shez_, la cpu non mi sembra affatto datata
<shez_> cristian_c, no, la scheda video e il case sono datati...
<shez_> :)
<cristian_c> ok, non è una apu
<cristian_c> quindi c'è soltanto la nvidia datata
<cristian_c> su slot pci
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<shez_> cristian_c, si è esatto
<cristian_c> shez_, ok
<cristian_c> vediamo un po'
<cristian_c> shez_, apri un terminale
<shez_> ok
<pozzy> salve ragazzi e da un po che non frequento il forum di ubuntu vorrei scaricarmi la nuova 14.4 ha ha ha non sono piu capace di trovarla...dove la posso trovare?
<glpiana> !release | pozzy
<ubot-it> pozzy: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> shez_, lshw -c display | grep driver
<pozzy> grazie mille panico!!!
<cristian_c> shez_, risultato su pastebin
<shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/cYavYzLT
<cristian_c> shez_, c'è qualcosa che non va
<cristian_c> configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<cristian_c> shez_, lspci | grep VGA
<cristian_c> shez_, è una scheda amd, non nvidia
<shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/EgHNWwuV
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550]
<cristian_c> la serie 4xxx se non sbaglio non ha più il supporto ai driver proprietari
<cristian_c> shez_, in Driver aggiuntivi non trovi niente?
<shez_> cristian_c, ok provo, ma dopo l'installazione non dava nulla
<cristian_c> shez_, guardaci adesso
<cristian_c> shez_, digita anche: uname -a
<shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/DFHDTHge
<cristian_c> Linux wim20 3.13.0-46-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 2 18:26:13 UTC 2015 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> e anche questo non torna
<cristian_c> <shez_> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.10, a volte quando accendo il pc non visuallizzo il puntatore del mouse. Il mouse funziona, solo il puntatore scompare.
<cristian_c> shez_, digita: cat /etc/issue
<shez_> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<cristian_c> 14.04, non 14.10
<shez_> cristian_c, nessun driver aggiuntivo
<shez_> cristian_c, ma la 14.04 non è LTS
<cristian_c> shez_, lo è
<cristian_c> !rilasci | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<shez_> allora è la 14.04
<cristian_c> shez_, eh
<cristian_c> shez_, sulla live hai provato?
<shez_> no
<cristian_c> eh, bisogna provare
<cristian_c> shez_, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> risultato su pastebin
<shez_> cristian_c, con che versione provo?
<cristian_c> shez_, ?
<cristian_c> digitalo qui
<cristian_c> sulla 14.04 che stai utilizzando
<shez_> cristian_c, sto aggiornando .......
<cristian_c> shez_, ?
<cristian_c> shez_, vorrei dare un'occhiata all'output
<shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/HNB8JpuN
<oreste> sn tornato
<oreste> era quello il problema, FAT non FAT32
<oreste> )(
<cristian_c> oreste, ottimo
<oreste> pero
<cristian_c> quell'utente ha risolto in quel modo
<cristian_c> oreste, ?
<oreste> grazie)
<oreste> pero
<oreste> al momento di scegliere la tastiera non risponde e sn costretto ad entrare nella modalita di prova
<cristian_c> shez_, ci ha messo 6 secondi
<cristian_c> oreste, ma è meglio così
<cristian_c> la modalità di prova
<oreste> da qui ho provato a installare ma al momento di scegliere non
<cristian_c> oreste, così lo testi, come suggerito pure sul wiki di ubuntu
<oreste> trova la partizione
<cristian_c> oreste, ?
<cristian_c> oreste, ma in live funge bene?
<oreste> vorrei installarlo direttamente
<oreste> si
<oreste> ottimo
<shez_> cristian_c, troppo?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> oreste, cosa intendi con  'non trova la partizione'?
<cristian_c> shez_, poco
<oreste> asp
<cristian_c> shez_, un attimo
<oreste> non mi trova l hdd del pc
<oreste> non mi fa scegliere dove installarlo
<cristian_c> shez_, io farei prima una prova in live
<cristian_c> prima di ragionare su qualsiasi altro discorso
<oreste> ma non e la prima volta che provo ubuntu
<cristian_c> oreste, posta una schermata di gparted
<oreste> device per l installazione del bootloder
<oreste> loader
<oreste> dev sda
<cristian_c> shez_, potrebbe pure essere un problema con unity
<cristian_c> shez_, controlla le impostazioni di compiz
<cristian_c> prova a disattivare un po' di effetti
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> oreste, posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> shez_, hai sempre avuto questo problema sin dall'installazione?
<oreste> Cristian_c,S
<oreste> sembra funzionare
<shez_> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> oreste, ?
<cristian_c> shez_, da quando?
<shez_> cristian_c, 2-3 in due settimane
<cristian_c> poco
<cristian_c> shez_, appunto, controlla gli effetti
<cristian_c> shez_, da quanto tempo hai installato?
<cristian_c> shez_, hai messo mano alle impostazioni di sistema?
<shez_> cristian_c, 4 mesi circa, no non ho toccato nulla di importante.....
<cristian_c> shez_, prova a disattivare qualche effetto grafico e prova anche in live
<cristian_c> shez_, se non vedi miglioramenti, allora prova con altri ambienti desktop
<cristian_c> o con altre release di ubuntu supportate
<shez_> cristian_c, ora devo andare, posso ritornare questa sera se ti trovo poi ti dico i risultati delle prove
<cristian_c> shez_, per capire da dove proviene il problema
<shez_> cristian_c, ok, cmq fino al 20 febbraio circa non ci aveva mai fatto....
<shez_> ok vado, cmq grazie
<eliomex55> Buonasera. Avrei bisogno di una mano...
<eliomex55> C'è nessuno?
<krabador> eliomex55, chiedi
<eliomex55> Ho una workstation su cui c'è un UEFI bios
<eliomex55> Ho fatto una USB con l'ultima linux LTS disponibile tramite Unetbootin
<eliomex55> Non ne vuole sapere di avviarsi
<eliomex55> Ho disabilitato avvio protetto e fast boot
<eliomex55> che faccio?
<tommaso> Buongiorno, potete aiutarmi con l'accesso al forum di ubuntu? ero un utente anni fa, non ricordo lo username e non posso iscrivermi nuovamente perche l'indirizzo emai è gia in uso
<krabador> eliomex55, cosa fa, quando provi ad avviarla?
<krabador> tommaso, ci sono le procedure per il recupero delle credenziali , nella schermata di accesso
<eliomex55> non trova nessun dispositivo di avvio
<krabador> eliomex55, la pendrive appare in una lista di dispositivi conosciuti?
<eliomex55> Non vedo nessuna lista
<krabador> in bios, o nella lista di scelta rapida di boot?
<eliomex55> nella scelta rapida di boot prima appariva adesso non più poichè ho anche l'opzione di poter attivare il boot da dispositivi di boot precedenti a UEFI
<krabador> eliomex55, spegni, stacca la pendrive, inseriscila, accendi, accedi a bios, e vedi se è listata tra le periferiche a cui è possibile assegnare il boot
<eliomex55> adesso non posso più accedere a queste opzioni in quanto mi chiede di disabilitare l'avvio protetto del sistema nonostante sia già disattivato
<krabador> eliomex55, consulta il manuale della scheda madre, per vedere come districarti su questo fronte, i bios non sono tutti uguali, cosi' come le loro impostazioni
<eliomex55> Posso fornire tutte le info a riguardo. Sono a mancanza di manuale
<tommaso> @krabador,  mi chiede sia username che email, con la sola email dice che le credenziali non sono state trovate
<krabador> eliomex55, questo per verificare che non ci sia un problema fisico con la pendrive
<krabador> !usbwin | eliomex55
<ubot-it> eliomex55: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> prova , inoltre a rifarla con questo software
<krabador> previa formattazione
<eliomex55> La stessa pendrive è stata utilizzata per altre installazioni
<eliomex55> anche post questo problema
<eliomex55> Risolto il problema. Grazie JRABADOR
<eliomex55> KRABADOR*
<fabio_cc> eliomex55, bene :)
<fabio_cc> krabador è dovuto andar via
<yarid> tommaso prova a guardare qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/memberlist.php?mode=searchuser
<fabio_cc> !chat | tommaso
<ubot-it> tommaso: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> fabio_cc, qui non si da supporto per problemi con la registrazione al forum, prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<tommaso> va bene mi sposto grazie
 * smibo saluta fabio_cc 
<fabio_cc> ciao smibo
<Nippon> Sera a tutti, vorrei chiedere gentilmente il vostro aiuto perchè da quando sono passato da ubuntu versione12 alla versione 14 ho riscontrato problemi con la stampante
<fabio_cc> Nippon, modello di stampante?
<Nippon> purtroppo non riesco più a stampare.
<Nippon> Canon MP600R
<Nippon> probabilmente saranno cambiati i parametri di configurazione e i driver
<fabio_cc> Nippon, quindi hai avanzato di versione o hai installato da zero?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, scusa, "quindi" non c'entra
<Nippon> ho avanzato
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ok, per far funzionare la stampante hai dovuto installare dei driver o andava da sola?
<Nippon> mi ricordo che anche con la versione 12 ho avuto non poche difficoltà e ho dovuto installare dei driver apposta per la mia stampante
<fabio_cc> Nippon, mi sai dire da dove li hai presi?
<Nippon> non mi ricordo è passato tanto tempo
<fabio_cc> Nippon, possibile che hai seguito questo wiki? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/CanonMp150     dovrebbe andare anche per il tuo modello
<fabio_cc> MP600R 	4A9:1719 	2400 	? 	? 	- 	? 	working but buggy at 2400DPI. TBD
<Nippon> Mi ricordo qualcosa come CUPS MP810
<Nippon> e funzionava
<fabio_cc> Nippon, adesso cosa succede quando provi a stampare?
<Nippon> niente
<Nippon> posso mandarti un immagine con imagebin.org?
<fabio_cc> !image | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Nippon> imagebin.org non funziona più??
<Nippon> posso farlo con imagebin.org?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, fai come ti viene meglio
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/330979
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ricordavo bene, imagebin è segnalato come malevolo
<fabio_cc> Nippon, per favore usa imgur
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/330980
<Nippon> ok, devi darmi il tempo per registrarmi
<fabio_cc> Nippon, imgur è senza registrazione
<fabio_cc> Nippon, è imageshack che la richiede
<Nippon> ok, sono entrato con l'account di facebook
<Nippon> https://imgur.com/edit
<fabio_cc> Nippon, non è quello il link
<Nippon> dove si trova il link?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, è come quello che hai postato ma ci devono essere dei numeri, lo devi copiare dalla barra dell'indirizzo
<Nippon> http://imgur.com/y6kSdTI
<fabio_cc> Nippon, puoi fare un tentativo veloce, se non hai già provato, rimuovi la stampante e la aggiungi di nuovo
<fabio_cc> Nippon, li da Stampanti, dove ti trovi
<Nippon> faccio elimina
<fabio_cc> Nippon, si, poi aggiungi
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> adesso ho fatto aggiungi
<fabio_cc> Nippon, sulla sinistra la elenca?
<Nippon> http://imgur.com/coTlkOu
<Nippon> posso selezionare la canon e andare avanti?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, si, prova
<Nippon> ok
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ma è connessa via ethernet? vedo che la classifica come stampante di rete
<Nippon> tramite una porta del router wifi
<Nippon> cavo LAN
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ok
<Nippon> niente, non va
<Nippon> provo con la stampa di prova
<Nippon> mi appare che la stampante è inattiva
<Nippon> http://imgur.com/k1eZhA9
<fabio_cc> Nippon, la scritta "Inattiva - Rendering completed" è normale
<fabio_cc> Nippon, l'unica prova da fare è provare a stampare
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> niente
<Nippon> http://imgur.com/Pc2UDFA
<fabio_cc> Nippon, nelle proprietà della stampante, clicca su "produttore e modello" e posta la schermata
<fabio_cc> Nippon, scusami, dove dice produttore e modello, clicca su cambia
<Nippon> dove esattamente?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, impostazioni -> stampanti -> doppio click sulla tua stampante -> pulsante "cambia" nella riga dove c'è "produttore e modello"
<fabio_cc> posta la schermata
<fabio_cc> Nippon, prima eri in quella finestra
<Nippon> ok e dopo
<fabio_cc> Nippon, dovrei vedere la schermata
<Nippon> mi chiede di selezionare il produttore
<fabio_cc> Nippon, mi serve vedere quale è selezionato
<Nippon> http://imgur.com/vquBuZT
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ok, ho capito cosa volevi dire, ora fai avanti
<fabio_cc> Nippon, e posta di nuovo la schermata
<Nippon> http://imgur.com/1zHHivm
<fabio_cc> Nippon, strano, il driver mi sembra quello giusto
<fabio_cc> Nippon, dpkg -l | printer-driver-gutenprint
<fabio_cc> Nippon, dpkg -l | grep printer-driver-gutenprint
<Nippon> mi ricordoche prima funzionava con quello della MP810
<Nippon> anche se la mia è una MP600R
<fabio_cc> Nippon, be faremo anche questa prova
<fabio_cc> Nippon, dammi l'output del secondo comando, il primo era sbagliato
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> davide@davide-desktop:~$ dpkg -l | grep printer-driver-gutenprint
<Nippon> ii  printer-driver-gutenprint                                   5.2.10~pre2-0ubuntu2                                i386         printer drivers for CUPS
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ok ci stanno
<fabio_cc> Nippon, sicuro che non fosse della MP830?
<Nippon> la 830 invece della 810? Mi hai fatto venire il dubbio :-)
<Nippon> può darsi
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ho trovato un thread dove risolvo così
<fabio_cc> Nippon, torna di nuovo su cambia produttore e modello
<Nippon> ok, bene
<fabio_cc> Nippon, prova a selezionare la canon MP830
<fabio_cc> Nippon, posta anche schermata, così vedo quello che scegli
<Nippon> http://imgur.com/oHdbRis
<Nippon> vado avanti?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ok, prosegui
<Nippon> http://imgur.com/ZvB8ciV
<Nippon> qui cosa devo scegliere?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, usare il nuovo ppd
<fabio_cc> Nippon, (la prima)
<Nippon> ok, avvio la stampa di prova?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, si
<Nippon> niente, mi ricordo che sull' URL c'èra l'indirizzo ip della stampante
<Nippon> adesso c'è cnijnet:/00-00-85-84-54-11
<Nippon> che è l'indirizzo MAC del Wired LAN
<fabio_cc> Nippon, c'era qualcosa come ipp://192.168.1.3?
<Nippon> mi ricordo che c'èra un indirizzo IP
<Nippon> prova a mettere il suo indirizzo
<fabio_cc> Nippon, lo conosci?
<Nippon> devo scrivereipp://192.xx
<Nippon> penso di si
<Nippon> provo
<fabio_cc> Nippon, ipp è un possibile protocollo
<fabio_cc> Nippon, falla la prova
<Nippon> http://imgur.com/lCSgb0g
<Nippon> dice che la stampante non risponde
<fabio_cc> Nippon, facciamo una cosa leggermente diversa, però devi essere certo dell'ip se no è inutile
<Nippon> c'è un modo per vedere ed essere sicuri tramite terminale?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, prova a pingarla, ping 192.168.1.133
<Nippon> ping 192.168.1.133
<Nippon> PING 192.168.1.133 (192.168.1.133) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Nippon> From 192.168.1.129 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<Nippon> From 192.168.1.129 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<Nippon> From 192.168.1.129 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<fabio_cc> Nippon, usa pastebin :)
<fabio_cc> Nippon, comunque direi che 192.168.1.133 non è
<Nippon> http://imgur.com/0tPHEf5
<fabio_cc> Nippon, dovresti vedere nel manuale della stampante
<Nippon> li ho stampati tramite la stampante
<fabio_cc> Nippon, quindi sei sicuro che l'ip è quello?
<Nippon> c'è un modo per vederlo?
<fabio_cc> Nippon, cos'è che gai stampato tramite la stampante
<fabio_cc> ?
<fabio_cc> *hai
<Nippon> dovrebbe essere quello
<Nippon> la configurazione della stampante tramite tastiera della stampante
<fabio_cc> Nippon, puoi controllare nell'interfaccia web del router, dovresti poter vedere gli ip delle interfacce connesse alla rete
<fabio_cc> Nippon, oppure se la stampante ha un display, anche nelle impostazioni di rete della stampante
<Nippon> ok, farò questa prova. Proverò anche a vederlo con windows e poi farò la prova. se non andrà bene ti cercherò ovunque :-)
<Nippon> con una taglia di milioni di € :-D
<fabio_cc> Nippon, lol
<Nippon> Comunque grazie
<Nippon> a presto
<Nippon> seii stato di grande aiuto
<fabio_cc> Nippon, comunque il succo sarebbe, che una volta che hai l'ip torni sulle proprietà della stampante, poi clicchi su "cambia" dove c'è URI della periferica, selezioni stampante di rete -> trova una stampante di rete
<fabio_cc> e nel campo host metti l'ip, a determinare il  protocollo ci dovrebbe pensare il sistema
<fabio_cc> Nippon, prego
<fabio_cc> adesso vado a cenare
<marioco> buonasera chat
<marioco> è successo un fatto curioso ieri
<marioco> la barra inferiore è scomparsa!!
<marioco> ho cercato di ripristinare con le indicazioni che ho trovato on-line
<marioco> adesso è sparito tutto
<marioco> aiuto!!!
<cristian_c> le indicazioni che hai trovato online?
<marioco> si ho provato con sudo apt-get install desktop
<krabador> marioco: hai installato driver proprietari di schede grafiche precedentemente ?
<marioco> no non credo di aver installato nulla
<marioco> linux me l' ha installato un amico io sono ignorante in materia
<marioco> cosa posso fare ?
<marioco> dai nessuno mi può aiutare?
<kilkenny> buonasera
<kilkenny> devo installare un file con estensione .tar.xz e ho ubuntu 14.10...come si fa?
<cristian_c> kilkenny, non si installa, si apre
<cristian_c> visto che è un archivio
<cristian_c> kilkenny, che cosa devi fare, esattamente?
<kilkenny> si, ciao! so che è un archivio, ma contiene un software che devo installare...
<kilkenny> una volta estratto...cosa c'è da fare?
<cristian_c> kilkenny, beh, intanto aprilo per vedere cosa c'è dentro
<kilkenny> fatto!
<cristian_c> poi non so di quale software stai parlando
<kilkenny> tor browser
<cristian_c> kilkenny, troverai le istruzioni contenute al suo interno
<kilkenny> esattamanete quello che ho trovato
<kilkenny> grazie mille comunque
<cristian_c> di niente
<Oreste> ciao
<Oreste> sto ancora provando ad installare ubuntu
<Oreste> sono nelle modalita di prova
<Oreste> quando provo ad installarlo, non trova nessuna partizione
<Oreste> ho provato da windows a creare una piccola partizione(mi ha dato 7 gb)
<Oreste> e l ho formattata in fat32
<Oreste> ma continua a non riconoscerla
<cristian_c> Oreste, fa vedere una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Oreste> gparted
<cristian_c> lol
<Oreste> O,o
<drago17> sera
<Oreste> ciao
<drago17> posso chiedere un info ?
<Oreste> cos e il gparted
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> !gparted | Oreste
<ubot-it> Oreste: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> !info gparted
<ubot-it> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18.0-1 (trusty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<drago17> ho un canale irc,vorrei gestirlo con kvirc o xchat,qualuno sa dirmi per favore come avere un bot lista ?
<cristian_c> drago17, questo ha poco a che fare con ubuntu
<cristian_c> drago17, domanda nel canale #freenode
<cristian_c> se il canale si trova sulla rete Freenode
<drago17> no aspe ho dedicati ubuntu,ma non voglio usare wine tutte le volte
<cristian_c> ?
<drago17> :(
<cristian_c> mah
<drago17> ho posto male la domanda
<cristian_c> lol
<drago17> come fare un bot lista su ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> drago17, ti ho già detto dove rivolgerti
<drago17> ok provo :)
<drago17> grazieee !!
<cristian_c> di niente
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img911/2763/N1RISK.png
<Oreste> ecco
<cristian_c> Oreste, non ho capito il senso di quella partizione in fat
<Oreste> la cancello
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> era una domanda, diciamo
<Oreste> pensavo ke ubuntu non risconoscesse ntfc
<Oreste> ntfs
<drago17> scusate ma parlare in #freenode è un casino ?
<cristian_c> Oreste, no, le usa, non accade il contrario
<cristian_c> windows non riconosce le partizioni ext
<Oreste> cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> Oreste, qual è il problema con l'installazione?
<Oreste> quando arrivo al momento di scegliere in quale partizione installarlo
<Oreste> non trova alcuna partizione
<cristian_c> Oreste, hai scelto il partizionamento manuale?
<Oreste> in che senso
<cristian_c> Oreste, hai fatto partire l'installer e...
<cristian_c> !installazione | Oreste
<ubot-it> Oreste: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<francesco__> salve, sul mio ubuntu gnome 14.04 da un pò spariscono le icone sia quelle del vassoio di sistema sia quelle all'interno del menù exposè qualcuno sa cosa potrei provare a fare?
<cristian_c> francesco__, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> francesco__, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> francesco__, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | francesco__
<ubot-it> francesco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco__> ok
<francesco__> http://pastebin.com/TnuTKU0C
<francesco__> eccolo
<cristian_c> francesco__, cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<francesco__> cristian_c, devo incollarti l'output?
<cristian_c> francesco__, su pastebin
<francesco__> http://pastebin.com/d5kNrEHV
<cristian_c> francesco__, hai attivato i repository proposed
<cristian_c> oltre a un elenco sterminato di ppa
<francesco__> cristian_c,  quindi si è aggiornato qualcosa che non doveva aggiornarsi?
<francesco__> non capisco
<cristian_c> !ppa | francesco__
<ubot-it> francesco__: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> francesco__, perché hai attivato i proposed?
<francesco__> cristian_c,  non mi ricordo probabilmente dovevo installare qualcosa
<cristian_c> francesco__, i proposed hanno lo stesso tipo di pacchetti degli altri repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> a parte la versione
<cristian_c> francesco__, intanto comincia col disattivare i repository proposed
<francesco__> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> francesco__, da Sorgenti software, puoi
<francesco__> cristian_c,  si fatto
<cristian_c> francesco__, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> francesco__, poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<francesco__> cristian_c,  in questo modo aggiorna i pacchetti alla versione più nuova che trova nei ppa?
<francesco__> cioè se con i proposed ho aggiornato un pacchetto adesso lo riporta indietro?
<cristian_c> francesco__, ora hai soltanto disattivato i proposed
<cristian_c> non viene comunque eseguito un upgrade, ma vengono esclusi
<cristian_c> dall'update
<francesco__> ok
<cristian_c> francesco__, i ppa sono altra storia
<cristian_c> francesco__, va detto che hai discretamente preso a martellate il tuo OS
<cristian_c> aggiungendo ben 3 ppa relativi a gnome 3
<francesco__> cristian_c, ogni tanto mi diverto a provare, spesso senza capire quanta roba sto aggiungendo
<cristian_c> francesco__, sì, ma non sull'os principale
<cristian_c> francesco__, apri synaptic, se non ce l'hai installato , installalo
<cristian_c> francesco__, hai digitato i comandi che ho indicato prima?
<francesco__> cristian_c,  si ce l'ho
<francesco__> si sta lavorando
<krabador> francesco__, con quell'ottica, non meravigliarti se qualcosa va storto
<cristian_c> francesco__, inoltre, disattiva anche i ppa gnome
<francesco__> cristian_c,  tutti?
<cristian_c> sempre da Sorgenti software
<cristian_c> nei hai aggiunti 3
<cristian_c> direi tutti e tre
<francesco__> cristian_c,  xorg-edgers è uno dei tre?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> francesco__, dovresti sapere cosa hai aggiunto
<cristian_c> e a cosa si riferiscono
<francesco__> cristian_c, ne ho trovati 2
<cristian_c> gnome3-team-gnome3-next-trusty.list
<cristian_c> nome3-team-gnome3-staging-trusty.list
<cristian_c> gnome3-team-gnome3-trusty.list
<cristian_c> 3
<francesco__> cristian_c,  ok fatto
<cristian_c> francesco__, vai nella tua home
<francesco__> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> francesco__, localizza la cartella .config
<cristian_c> se non la vedi, premi Ctrl+h
<francesco__> cristian_c, si la vedo
<cristian_c> francesco__, rinominala in .config_old
<francesco__> cristian_c, ok fatto
<cristian_c> francesco__, riavvia il sistema e fai una prova
<francesco__> ok provo
<francesco_> cristian_c,  ok è tornato come nuovo
<francesco_> il problema sembra essere risolto
<francesco_> cristian_c,  grazie mille vedrò di essere meno maldestro con i ppa prometto u.u
<krabador> francesco_, tanti tutti insieme mischiano troppo le carte
<cristian_c> troppi, maledetti e subito (cit.)
<krabador> francesco_, fa tutte le prove che vuoi, ci mancherebbe, osserva pero' cosa fanno le varie modifiche che apporti
<cristian_c> una bella sandbox, o ancora meglio macchina virtuale
<francesco_> ok terrò questo bello pulito e farò le prove kamikaze su un altra partizione :D
<cristian_c> ottimo
<francesco_> grazie ancora ragazzi
<francesco_> ciao
<ZioSam90> salve, qualcuno può darmi due dritte?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ZioSam90
<ubot-it> ZioSam90: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ZioSam90> chiedo scusa
<ZioSam90> ho un pc con installato windows 8 e mi da un sacco di problemi. Ho provato a installare Ubuntu 14.04 tls e mi trovo bnissimo. il pc risponde bene nonostante il fatto che sia datato. Ora voglio formattare tutto, eliminare tutte le partizioni del disco e installare come unico sistema operativo ubuntu 14.04 tls. Purtoppo la versione di windows è altam
<ZioSam90> ente instabile e non posso operare da lie non ho un lettore ottico. Quindi ho bisogno di sapere come fare il tutto agendo con una pendrive usb.
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-11
<akis24> giorno
<Oreste> giorno
<Oreste> ciao akis24
<Oreste> sn riuscito ad avviare la verisone di prova di ubuntu
<Oreste> il problema era nella formattazione del pendrive
<Oreste> va formattato in fat, non in fat32
<Oreste> adesso pero vorrei ancora il tuo aiuto
<akis24> Oreste:  ciao ti avevo detto di farlo in fat .. se non erro
<akis24> Oreste:  di pure se posso volentieri
<Oreste> si, ma ero convinto intendessi il fat32(
<akis24> fa nulla oreste proseguiamo :)
<Oreste> avviata la versione di prova, vado ad installare la versione completa e non mi risulta nessuna periferica di massa dove installare il sistema operativo, io ho un hdd da 160 sn riuscito a partizionare 7gb per ubuntu, deve avere qualche formato particolare per essere risconosciuto
<Oreste> sto usando gparted
<akis24> Oreste: di solito si usa creare partizione in formato ext4 per ubuntu
<Oreste> ho provato, anche con linux swap
<Oreste> riprovo
<Oreste> fatto, e applicato
<akis24> Oreste:  apri un terminale e dai sudo fdisk -l e metti su pastebin  oppure screen di gparted  metti su image
<Oreste> mi linki il sito di image
<akis24> !image | Oreste
<ubot-it> Oreste: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/2711/Wh6865.png
<Oreste> su sda2 c e ancora windows 78
<Oreste> 7
<Oreste> dovrei eliminarlo, ma ho paura di non riuscire a portare a termine l installazione d ubuntu
<akis24> Oreste:  per ora non togliere nulla ...  comunque mi sembra piccolina una partizione di 7 giga per ubuntu in totale
<akis24> Oreste:  tra le altre cose dovresti ancora creare la partizione di swap
<Oreste> non riesco ad ridurre altro dal hdd principale
<Oreste> la partizione di swap
<Oreste> bastano 100mb o no)
<akis24> Oreste: di solito prima si deframmenta windows poi si procede a ridimensionare la partizione principale secondo le necessita'  ..
<Oreste> mmm
<Oreste> devo aver fatto qualche danno xk win non si avvia piu, a questo punto cancello la partizione con dentro windows
<akis24> Oreste:  quanta ram hai ?
<Oreste> 2
<Oreste> gb
<Oreste> ho bruciato un banco di ram ultimamente e sn rimasto con 2gb
<akis24> Oreste: si hai combinato qualche danno infatti nessuna partizione ha il flag di boot .. scusa due minuti e torno
<Oreste> ok
<akis24> Oreste: se hai il disco di winz ti consiglierei di provare a ripristinare  il sistema  e poi si installa ubuntu  altrimenti si procede in maniera diversa  scegli tu che fare se non hai conoscenza di ubuntu sarebbe meglio per ora installarlo accanto a windows stesso
<Oreste> avevo gia provato il 12 in dual con windows
<Oreste> vorrei installare direttamente ubuntu
<Oreste> se ho problemi posso sempre tornare a win7
<Oreste> quello lo so fare
<akis24> Oreste: hai detto che non si avvia piu' poco fa' a meno che reinstalli tutto
<Oreste> si, ho creato un pendrive con dentro l installer di win7
<Oreste> quindi se dovesse capitare che non mi trovo piu bene con ubuntu, posso tornare a win7 quando voglio..
<Oreste> e cosi k ho installato la prima volta win7
<Oreste> quando ho provato ad avviare win7, quindi ho tolto in pennino con dentro ubuntu, mi dava un errore, forse dovuto al boot?
<akis24> Oreste: se all'installazione usi l'opzione " usa tutto il disco " fara' da solo
<Oreste> usa tutto il disco?
<Oreste> adesso provo =)
<Oreste> mannaggia al mio inglese
<akis24> Oreste:  si se vuoi altrimenti si ridimensiona la partizione di windows ecc
<akis24> Oreste: quando avvii la live prima seleziona lingua italiana ..
<Oreste> aspe ke ti faccio uno screen..
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/5544/dfbHoU.png
<Oreste> e qui che non capisco
<akis24> Oreste:  chiudi l'installer per adesso e riavvialo di nuovo
<Oreste> devo fare direttamente installa
<Oreste> chiuso
<Oreste> ecco fatto
<akis24> Oreste: riaprilo e vedi all'avvio le varie voci presenti
<akis24> Oreste: ti consiglio di seguire la guida di installazione  ti sarebbe utile
<akis24> !installazione | Oreste
<ubot-it> Oreste: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Oreste> sono alla selezione lingua
<akis24> Oreste: se apri la guida avrai tutti i passi da fare per comprendere cosa fare
<Oreste> si, sto guardando, ma non trovo "installa ubuntu da periferica usb"
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Oreste> oh
<ExPBoy> Oreste, un consiglio se apri il wiki trovi un po di tutto
<akis24> Oreste:  la guida serve comunque anche se usi la usb o dvd cambia nulla ai fini di installare sul pc
<Oreste> ok, sto guardando installazione standard su usb, buongiorno expboy
<ExPBoy> Oreste, si ma segui anche la guida all'installazione
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/3834/Gs5nXd.png
<Oreste> questo che errore e?
<ExPBoy> eh che non leggi le guide
<Oreste> c sto provando,xo mi sfugge qualcosa
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/3834/Gs5nXd.png questo passaggio sul mio pc nn c e..
<Oreste> volevo dire questo http://imageshack.com/a/img661/9321/9cMfqQ.png
<akis24> Oreste:  che voci hai ? posta uno screen
<Oreste> 1 http://imageshack.com/a/img673/1703/7gXoh9.png
<jester-> non hai messo il punto di mount
<Oreste> mount?
<Oreste> 2 http://imageshack.com/a/img538/8087/2So8av.png
<jester-> eh
<Oreste> come lo metto?
<Oreste> 3 http://imageshack.com/a/img538/8087/2So8av.png
<jester-> devi andare sulla partizione-->modifica--> usare come ext4-->montare come /-->formattare
<Oreste> tutto l hdd?
<akis24> Oreste: pagina successiva  e sempre screen
<Oreste> 3 http://imageshack.com/a/img537/1742/iDfcxx.png
<Oreste> e qui non so k fare
<jester-> hai zompato tutto
<Oreste> zompato?
<jester-> =saltato
<Oreste> no
<Oreste> queste 3 fasi, se provo a proseguire
<Oreste> si chiude o si blocca
<jester-> Oreste: solo ubuntu o affianco a winz
<Oreste> akis, formatto tutto?
<jester-> Oreste: solo ubuntu o affianco a winz
<akis24> Oreste: rispondi  a jester-
<Oreste> jaster, ho windows sotto, ma vorrei avere solo ubuntu
<Oreste> voglio togliere windows
<jester-> Oreste: allora scegli usa tutto il disco
<jester-> e non moificre niente circa il boot loader
<Oreste> dove devo scegliere"usa tutto il disco2?
<Oreste> disco"?
<jester-> ore intallando arrivi a un punto che propone delle scelte
<Oreste> allora avvio l installer di ubuntu
<jester-> dopo scelta lingua e tstiera
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/4263/f6uxpZ.png
<Oreste> quando faccio installa mi da questo errore
<Oreste> questa e la mia situazione sul hdd
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img901/576/BdRpbX.png
<jester-> riavvia installazione e scegli usa tutto il disco, li sei all'ultimo passo
<Oreste> avvio l installer
<Oreste> e compare la scelta della lingua
<Oreste> faccio avanti
<jester-> perché quello negli shot che è
<Oreste> ?
<jester-> shot=foto del desktop che haipostato
<Oreste> dopo la scelta della lingua va direttamente qui http://imageshack.com/a/img537/839/FiVM8c.png
<Oreste> faccio avanti
<jester-> Oreste: avanti
<Oreste> si
<Oreste> e va qui http://imageshack.com/a/img673/4037/riwXwb.png
<Oreste> e adesso?
<Oreste> non trova nessuna partizione
<jester-> Oreste: avanti
<jester-> Oreste: ma è impossibile che arrivi subito li
<jester-> pii pel culo o cosa
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/4949/UVj3h0.png
<Oreste> ma forse perche c e ancora win7?
<jester-> Oreste: se ne frega di winz 7 che cazzo di ubuntu  stai installando
<Oreste> 14.10
<jester-> Oreste: salti dei passi
<Oreste> l ho notato anche io, ma e l intaller k da questo errore.. voglio dire non dovrebbe essere una cosa cosi difficile installarlo, "avanti""avanti"installa" ecc ecc
<Oreste> ho guardato la guida e porta alcuni passaggi k qui nn c sn
<jester-> Oreste:  dopo la lingua propone delle scelte la rpima delle quali usa tutto il disco
<Oreste> le "salta" l installer
<Oreste> mi aiuti a formattare correttamente tutto il disco?
<Oreste> il tuo disco com e?
<akis24> Oreste: lascia per ora l'installer chiudilo  e apri gparted  e prepariamo il disco per ubuntu  ..  proviamo
<Oreste> si
<akis24> Oreste: elimina tutte le partizioni  presenti
<Oreste> asp
<Oreste> ok
<akis24> Oreste:  man mano che fai posta screen dopo applicate le modifiche ..
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/8176/lDfRZy.png
<Oreste> adesso devo fare "nuovo"
<akis24> Oreste:  clicca sopra  lo spazio non allocato  dalla finestra che appare  " nuova  e ridimensiona a 30 0 40 giga  ext4 "
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img905/5517/1sKe6N.png
<akis24> Oreste: la prima non allocata sempre ext4
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img905/5517/1sKe6N.png
<Oreste> cosi?
<Oreste> cazz
<akis24> Oreste: è lo stesso screen di prima
<Oreste> aspetta
<Oreste> si, scusami
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/2686/TwkXEj.png
<Oreste> cosi?
<Oreste> prima ho messo 40000 e mi ha formattato i restanti 100000 in ext4
<Oreste> non me ne sn nemmeno accorto
<akis24> Oreste: ascolta segui bene .. ora modifica allo stesso modo lo spazio non allocato
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/651/Z4qoAc.png
<Oreste> giusto?
<akis24> Oreste: diciamo di si si prosegue ..  formatta la partizione da 107 giga come ext4
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img911/5638/EWgNKM.png
<Oreste> pero mi ha dato un errore
<Oreste> l ha fatto
<akis24> Oreste: che errore ?
<Oreste> quando ha formattato, pero il risultato e giusto?
<jester-> Oreste: non ha ancora fatto un cazzo fino a che non fai esegui
<Oreste> vuoi dire applica?
<akis24> Oreste: ridimensiona la partizione da 40 giga a 15 circa e lascia lo spazio vuoto a destra .. .
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img633/3994/s18ny6.png
<Oreste> applico?
<akis24> Oreste:  vabbe' spazio vuoto a sinistra cosi  al contrario dai
<Oreste> come lo sposto?
<akis24> Oreste: annulla la modifica e rifai al contrario
<akis24> Oreste:  la freccia arancione ti permette di tornare indietro ..
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img633/9339/qyAFdQ.png
<Oreste> cosi?
<akis24> Oreste:  santa pazienza  riesci a fare le partizioni una dietro l'altra ?  sembra una scacchiera il disco cosi  comunque dall ospazio nno allocato crea la swap da 2 giga circa
<akis24> Oreste:  santa pazienza  riesci a fare le partizioni una dietro l'altra ?  sembra una scacchiera il disco cosi  comunque dallo spazio non allocato crea la swap da 2 giga circa
<Oreste> come creo la swap
<Oreste> ?
<akis24> Oreste:  come hai creato le altre usando opzione linux-swap
<Travis_> ma è normale che un ultrabook sia così dannatamente lento con ubuntu 14.10 a 64b ??
<Oreste> akis, http://imageshack.com/a/img912/6071/AHrdK2.png
<akis24> Travis_: ram ? cpu ?
<akis24> Oreste: applica le modifiche ..
<Oreste> akis, fatto
<akis24> Oreste: clicca col destro del mouse su /sda2  dalla finestra che appare  " gestione flag > boot  metti la spunta e applica "
<Oreste> akis, fatto
<akis24> Oreste: e io non vedo un ...
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/2749/JC1qTp.png
<akis24> oreste riavvia la live e vediamo con installer cosa fare
<Oreste> eccomi
<Oreste> ho riavviato la live
<akis24> riavvia installer  oreste
<akis24> Oreste: se hai le opzioni di installazione scegli " altro "
<Oreste> dopo la lingua, il passaggio 2 lo salta e passa al 3
<akis24> Oreste: dai fammi vedere al solito
<Oreste> come si chiama quel sito x caricare le foto
<ExPBoy> uhm
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Oreste> mi fa scegliere la lingua poi subito http://imageshack.com/a/img908/7641/RKmyGz.png
<Oreste> e poi questo http://imageshack.com/a/img673/3540/gihjVS.png
<Oreste> vado avanti_
<Oreste> devo andare avanti giusto
<akis24> Oreste: vai avanti .. vediamo
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img910/7633/1dIb5O.png
<Oreste> errore
<Oreste> vado su gparted
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img537/7799/wRlO1b.png questa e la situazione
<akis24> Oreste:  l'errore è dovuto che in fase di partizionamento dovresti aggiungere come punto di mount " / "   a  /sda1
<akis24> Oreste:  io devo andare al momento
<Oreste> non ho capito, da gpartion vado su sda1 poi?
<Oreste> ok, c a presto spero..
<akis24> Oreste: in fase di installazione per come si trova al momento il tuo disco  /sda1  punto di mount /     /sda2  /home
<akis24> ci leggiamo
<Oreste> non ho capito k significa ma ok=) a piu tardi
<Oreste> punto di mount..
<ryuujin> uhm
<Oreste> ciao a tutti
<Oreste> ho dei problemi nel insallare ubuntu
<Oreste> qualcuno puo seguirmi passo passo
<Oreste> ciao
<Oreste> ciao
<akis24> ciao
<rachele> ciao beli
<rachele> Come funziona questa chat? Sono nuova di qui e non vorrei recare disturbo
<akis24> nessun disturbo rachele
<cristian_c> rachele, fai la domanda che hai fatto in #ubuntu
<rachele> Come faccio a cambiare lo sfondo del desktop?
<cristian_c> rachele, su unity?
<rachele> Su linux
<Oreste> ciao
<rachele> ciao
<rachele> come stai?
<Oreste> ciao akis24
<Oreste> bene, tranne ke non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<Oreste> U,U
<rachele> ah
<rachele> ma tecnicamente, non dovresti aver già installato ubuntu visto che ti trovi in quwsta chat ;)
<rachele> *questa
<Oreste> sto usando la live
<rachele> dove hai problemi durante l'installazione?
<Oreste> pero anche da windows potrei accedere a questa chat
<Oreste> e non so k importanza abbia..
<akis24> Oreste: fai una cosa ricarica le impostazioni di default del bios  e ovviamente metti la usb come periferica di avvio
<akis24> !chat | rachele
<ubot-it> rachele: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Oreste> ok
<Oreste> a dp
<Oreste> eccomi
<akis24> Oreste:  perfetto al solito postare screen e contenuti a ogni operazione
<Oreste> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> Oreste: intanto riapri installer e vedi se è cambiata qualcosa ..  ossi se viene visto il disco e le partizioni
<akis24> ossia*
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img909/8305/bkTMvs.png
<akis24> Oreste: avevo detto prova dall'installer non da gparted
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/6341/TcfhCA.png
<akis24> Oreste: chiudi gparted per ora
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/4921/UjL2X4.png
<Oreste> si, stavo controllando ke non ci fossero cambiamenti nelle partizioni
<akis24> Oreste: da solo non cambia nulla
<Oreste> ok, non avevo letto bene
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/3076/D2Ydmc.png
<akis24> Oreste: chiudi installer
<Oreste> ok
<akis24> Oreste:  apri il terminale  e senza chiuderlo da ora in poi dai i comandi che ti posto  e metti tutto su paste
<Oreste> pari il terminale in ke senso?
<Oreste> ok, ho capito
<Oreste> trovato
<akis24> Oreste: dai questo  sudo -s  e poi subito dopo  fdisk -l   e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | Oreste
<ubot-it> Oreste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img913/1514/0HQLY8.png
<krabador> Oreste, apt-get install hdparm pastebinit && hdparm -i /dev/sda | pastebinit
<akis24> Oreste:  apt-get install dmraid
<Oreste> asp.. prima apt-get
<Oreste> poi install
<Oreste> dmraid
<akis24> Oreste:  dalli uno per volta e usa sempre paste
<krabador> Oreste, la prima linea restituisce direttamente il link del pastebin
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/8069/ivojiA.png
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img537/9697/Fwoqmg.png
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img911/5697/Vj6CVC.png
<Oreste> la prima linea?
<cristian_c> <krabador> Oreste, apt-get install hdparm pastebinit && hdparm -i /dev/sda | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Oreste, leggi attentamente
<Oreste> io stavo leggendo da akis
<cristian_c> 'apt-get install hdparm pastebinit && hdparm -i /dev/sda | pastebinit'
<cristian_c> senza virgolette
<krabador> Oreste, ok, gli altri utenti qui, ci sono per distruggere i pc di chi entra
<Oreste> =O
<Oreste> quindi cristian?
<Oreste> devo scrivere : apt-get e fare invio
<krabador> Oreste, ma ti sembra quello che ti è stato segnalato?7
<Oreste> non ci sto capendo niente.. akis mi ha aiutato fin ora
<Oreste> vabe
<cristian_c> Oreste, digita in un terminale: sudo lshw
<Oreste> ok
<krabador> Oreste, semplicemente , ti sono state segnalate delle linee, le copi ed incolli nel terminale
<krabador> Oreste, sono inerenti al reperimento di informazioni sul tuo sistema
<Oreste> poi?
<Oreste> apt-get install hdparm pastebinit && hdparm -i /dev/sda | pastebinit
<krabador> Oreste, apt-get install hdparm pastebinit && hdparm -i /dev/sda | pastebinit  ----<
<Oreste> fatto
<krabador> restituisce un link
<krabador> che puoi incollare qui
<cristian_c> il link
<Oreste> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Oreste> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Oreste> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Oreste> posso mandare tutta la pagina
<krabador> Oreste, avevi mandatu sudo su, prima
<krabador> era inerente al precedente stato del terminale
<krabador> Oreste, allora adesso diventa sudo apt-get install hdparm pastebinit && sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda | pastebinit
<Oreste> sudo lshw
<krabador> Oreste, vai con ordine
<Oreste> ok, prima sudo
<krabador> Oreste, sudo apt-get install hdparm pastebinit && sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get install dmraid
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Oreste> aspe, uno alla volta
<Oreste> questo "sudo apt-get install dmraid"
<Oreste> poi "sudo lshw | pastebinit"
<cristian_c> Oreste, quale hai digitato ora?
<Oreste> d accapo perfavore
<cristian_c> Oreste, ok
<cristian_c> Oreste, sudo apt-get install dmraid | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Oreste, dimmi quando hai fatto
<Oreste> fatto
<cristian_c> posta il link ora
<Oreste> l immagine?
<cristian_c> Oreste, cosa ti risponde il comando?
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img911/2046/cMGQEJ.png
<cristian_c> Oreste, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/2353/zMFRSG.png
<cristian_c> Oreste, sudo apt-get install dmraid | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Oreste, e posta il link che ti da come risultato
<Oreste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580373/
<Oreste> finalmente l ho trovato
<cristian_c> Oreste, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Oreste, e posta il link che ti da come risultato
<Oreste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580373/
<Oreste> nn e questo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580373/
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Oreste, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Oreste> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Oreste> questo?
<cristian_c> Oreste,  cosa ti risponde l'ultimo comando?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Oreste, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<cristian_c> digitalo
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img901/4233/8OzlvU.png
<cristian_c> Oreste, ok, ma perché non posti il link che ti da come risultato?
<cristian_c> invece di usare imageshack
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Oreste, e posta il link che ti da come risultato
<cristian_c> cosa che non hai fatto
<Oreste> non capisco di k link parli
<cristian_c> Oreste, il risultato del comando
<akis24> Oreste: sotto ogni riga di comando hai dei link con numeri ci servono quwelli
<akis24> quelli*
<Oreste> allora, riapro il terminal
<akis24> Oreste: non è aperto ?
<cristian_c> Oreste, te l'avrà ripetuto varie volte, ci arriva chiunque
<Oreste> l ho chiuso
<Oreste> adesso l ho riaperto
<Oreste> digito sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Oreste> giusto?
<cristian_c> e posti il link risultante
<akis24> [15:12:18] <akis24> Oreste:  apri il terminale  e senza chiuderlo da ora in poi dai i comandi che ti posto  e metti tutto su paste
<cristian_c> Oreste, ci pensa pastebinit a farlo
<cristian_c> basta che posti qui il link risultante dal comando
<cristian_c> copia e incolla qui il link
<akis24> Oreste: cerchiamo di capirci eh  altrimenti amen e buona fortuna  segui cristian_c  e tieni quel terminale aperto
<Oreste> ok, ho capito l errore, sulla mia tastiera nn  c e il tasto paste ma solo stamp
<cristian_c> Oreste, ti si è fatto installare pastebinit per evitarti di incollare su pastebin
<cristian_c> ma tu continui con imageshack
<Oreste> ok, ho capito l errore
<cristian_c> il che è veramente seccante
<Oreste> mi spiace, ma abbiamo quasi finito
<cristian_c> Oreste, abbiamo ricopiato a mano il link dall'immagine di imageshack, comunque
<cristian_c> abbiamo il risultato di lshw
<Oreste> ok, k devo fare?
<cristian_c> sto guardando il paste
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580384/
<cristian_c> Oreste, ok, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> se non l'hai già aperto
<Oreste> si
<Oreste> e aperto
<cristian_c> Oreste, sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sda | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Oreste, ti restituirà un link
<cristian_c> posta questo link in canale
<Oreste> ho fatto invio ma ancora nn e successo nulla
<Oreste> "sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<cristian_c> aspetta
<Oreste> sicuro k il comando e esatto?
<cristian_c> Oreste, il cursore lampeggia?
<Oreste> si
<cristian_c> aspetta
<Oreste> ok
<akis24> Oreste: aspetta comunque e non chiudere nulla  se hai delle richieste dal terminale  confermale  suppongo con y/n  nel caso chiedi qui
<Oreste> aspetto, continua a lampeggiare
<akis24> aspettiamo al momento Oreste
<akis24> Oreste: ha spia hard-disk accesa come se lavora ?
<Oreste> ho staccato il led di stato
<akis24> Oreste: bravo risparmi corrente ..
<cristian_c> lol
<Oreste> continuo ad aspettare?
<cristian_c> Oreste, lampeggia il cursore?
<Oreste> si
<cristian_c> Oreste, premi il tasto y
<cristian_c> sulla tastiera
<Oreste> si, y e invio?
<cristian_c> sì
<Oreste> succede questo
<Oreste> y
<akis24> dai sempre y fino alla fine
<Oreste> non funziona
<akis24> dai invio
<Oreste> non succede nulla
<akis24> Oreste:  a schermo sul terminale non appare nulla ?
<Oreste> no
<cristian_c> ecco qui sarebbe utile una schermata
<akis24> vediamola Oreste  posta uno screen
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img908/4687/RTjnY4.png
<cristian_c> io non vedo y
<cristian_c> sicuro l'hai digitata?
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/5844/P3b9wG.png
<cristian_c> <Oreste> succede questo
<cristian_c> <Oreste> y
<cristian_c> Oreste, ora c'è y
<cristian_c> prendi in giro?
<cristian_c> qui non c'era: http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img908/4687/RTjnY4.png
<Oreste> no, ma inizio a credere ke lo stiate facendo voi...
<cristian_c> Oreste, se fai una ricerca in rete, vedrai che il comando esiste e a cosa serve
<cristian_c> quindi, no, non ti stiamo prendendo in giro
<Oreste> ok, e k e da ieri ke io e akis buttiamo sangue
<Oreste> non succede nulla..
<akis24> Oreste:  qui si supporta non si prende in giro nessuno e nessuno ha voglia di perdere tempo sia chiaro
<Oreste> ^CKeyboardInterrupt caught.
<akis24> Oreste:  chiudi il terminale riaprilo  e dai solo   dmraid -E -r /dev/sda     ci posti uno screen  e basta
<Oreste> errore
<akis24> Oreste:  errore al comando ?
<Oreste> you mast be root
<akis24> Oreste: sudo -s   e poi subito dopo   dmraid -E -r /dev/sda
<akis24> su due righe Oreste  non unica ..
<Oreste> ok
<Oreste> si, e tornato a lampeggiare
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img633/6262/rodq0S.png
<akis24> Oreste:  se puoi aspetta  qualche minuto vediamo se restituisce qualcosa
<Oreste> ok, grazie
<Oreste> l avevo gia installato qualche tempo fa, da cd.. e non mi dava tutti sti problemi.. non pensavo fosse cosi difficile
<akis24> Oreste:  che versione ?
<Oreste> mi ricordo solo k era 14
<akis24> Oreste:  14.04 allora non ci sono altre versioni a parte la 14.10
<cristian_c> Oreste, ma questo disco da dove proviene?
<akis24> Oreste: e non era meglio usare la 14.04 che è supportata fino al 2019
<Oreste> l avevo masterizzato io
<cristian_c> Oreste, il disco rigido
<Oreste> anke se la scaricassi non avrei dove installarla, non ho alti pendrive
<Oreste> da un vecchio pc
<cristian_c> Oreste, e magari questo disco faceva parte di un raid
<Oreste> raid? wow?
<cristian_c> che magari riconosciuto dal sistema, ma non dall'installer
<cristian_c> quindi quel comando va a rimuovere eventuali metadati del raid
<cristian_c> rendendo possibile il riconoscimento anche dall'installer
<cristian_c> questo stavamo cercando di farti fare
<Oreste> pero win7 da pendrive me l ha installato
<akis24> Oreste: a creare una iso su usb non è che ci voglia granche' ne cancelli una e rifai con la 14.04 reinstalli e vivi felice  oppure ritorni a winz  che dirti .. abbiamo provato di tutto
<cristian_c> oppure è un problema di riconiscimento di certi dischi sata
<cristian_c> essendo preso da un vecchio pc, ci sta
<Oreste> akis, sto lavorando dal pennino, ho solo ubuntu live e non ho altri pendrive..
<cristian_c> Oreste, puoi aprire il monitor di sistema?
<Oreste> asp cristian
<Oreste> da dove si apre con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Oreste, icona in alto a sinistra
<Oreste> trovato
<cristian_c> Oreste, posta una schermata che contenga sia il terminale che il monitor di sistema
<cristian_c> alla voce Processi
<Oreste> devo fare piu di uno screen per i processi
<cristian_c> Oreste, non importa
<cristian_c> come viene
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img633/2492/EuaHaU.png
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/9378/0dTFxe.png
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img907/5740/Tf3SM3.png
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/7277/Aio5b0.png
<Oreste> ecco
<cristian_c> Oreste, ah, hai lanciato il comando da root
<Oreste> si
<cristian_c> quindi fai mostrare anche i processi root
<Oreste> ?
<cristian_c> Oreste, sì, c'è un'opzione per mostrare anche i processi di root
<cristian_c> se guardi è scritto ubuntu come utente
<Oreste> da terminale?
<Oreste> si, ho capito
<Oreste> l user e ubuntu, quindi?
<cristian_c> Oreste, vai nel menu View
<cristian_c> e spunta All processes
<Oreste> ok
<Oreste> fatto
<cristian_c> Oreste, posta schermata con terminale e monitor di sistema
<Oreste> ah, ecco sudo e dmraid
<cristian_c> fai vedere
<cristian_c> così vediamo se è attivo
<cristian_c> il processo
<cristian_c> Oreste, mi suggerivano anche una soluzione per il tuo problema
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img673/294/zui8KF.png
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img633/5051/JMAACO.png
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img537/6329/bQcoiT.png
<Oreste> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/8493/dRHNxu.png
<Oreste> fatto
<cristian_c> non vedo più la colonna cpu
<Oreste> dmraid mostra valori tra 50 e 49
<cristian_c> Oreste, se vuoi lasciamo perdere e ti illustro il metodo
<cristian_c> Oreste, 50 e 49 cosa?
<Oreste> la % cpu della dmraid
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> è tanta roba
<cristian_c> Oreste, quindi sta lavorando?
<cristian_c> 160 GB?
<Oreste> 160gb
<Oreste> qual e il tuo metodo?
<cristian_c> mi è stato suggerito
<Oreste> ah
<cristian_c> Oreste, ma da quanti minuti sta lavorando?
<cristian_c> che pc è?
<cristian_c> (a parte il disco)
<Oreste> 50mn
<cristian_c> Oreste, comunque, il metodo è: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4M && sync
<Oreste> devo digitarlo nel terminale?
<cristian_c> Oreste, il comando che ho indicato ora ci metterà delle ore per finire
<cristian_c> ma dicono che brasa tutto
<Oreste> mmm
<cristian_c> Oreste, hai cose importanti sul disco?
<cristian_c> e va dato a partizioni smontate
<Oreste> l ho formattato e partizionato con l aiuto di akis, ma e stata una mia richiesta
<cristian_c> Oreste, quindi se vedi che il comando che ora stai aspettando da un pezzo che finisca, non finisce
<cristian_c> provi con dd... eccc
<Oreste> cristian ti ringrazio e ringrazio anke akis ma credo k lascero perdere..
<Oreste> c sto impazzendo dietro..
<cristian_c> Oreste, dicono che dd funzi perfettamente
<cristian_c> se ci sono cose da eliminare, le elimina completamente
<cristian_c> senza appello
<Oreste> e le partizioni ke ho fatto?
<cristian_c> quindi quello funziona, ma ovviamente è lento come comando
<Oreste> lo provo
<cristian_c> Oreste, dd le distrugge tutte
<cristian_c> Oreste, fai così
<Oreste> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4M && sync
<cristian_c> Oreste, smonta le partizioni
<Oreste> si
<cristian_c> annulla tutto
<cristian_c> e dai il comando che hai indicato ora
<cristian_c> <Oreste> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4M && sync
<cristian_c> Oreste, e lasci il pc a lavorare
<cristian_c> chiudi tutto , eh
<cristian_c> tutte le altre applicazioni
<cristian_c> fra qualche ora torni e vedi se ha finito
<cristian_c> Oreste, una volta finito, rifai la tabella delle partizioni e rifai le partizioni
<cristian_c> l'installer dovrebbe vedere il disco
<Oreste> ok
<Oreste> chiudo anche il browser?
<cristian_c> Oreste, quindi dopo averlo digitato, puoi andare a fare altro
<cristian_c> Oreste, meglio se chiudi anche il browser
<Oreste> ok, grazie=)
<cristian_c> chiudi le applicazioni aperte
<cristian_c> digiti il comando
<Oreste> buonasera
<Oreste> =)
<Oreste> ha funzionato e adesso mi sto godendo ubuntu.. grazie ;)
<akis24> bravo Oreste
<cristian_c> Oreste, ringrazia cybernova
<cristian_c> è una sua idea :P
<Oreste> grazie a tutti  e 3
<Oreste> =)
<akis24> si il merito è suo cybernova
<Oreste> grazie cybernova
<Oreste> adesso sto scaricando un paio di programmi
<Oreste> un po lentucci a scaricare devo dire=/
<cybernova> lol prego
<Oreste> che app mi consigliate?=)
<cristian_c> !programmi | Oreste
<ubot-it> Oreste: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<Oreste> mi laggano persino i video di youtube =O
<cristian_c> Oreste, ma che pc è?
<Oreste> è un fisso. Cpu amd athlon 5000+, scheda video nvidia geforce 9800 e 2  gb di ram
<cristian_c> Oreste, è una cpu massimo 2008?
<krabador> Oreste, sudo apt-get nvidia-331
<krabador> Oreste, sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<krabador> il secondo
<Oreste> ok
<NYW9999> c'è qualcuno?
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Oreste> ciao
<Oreste> ciao cyber
<Oreste> ciao cristian
<Oreste> non posso fare a meno di notare k e decisamente lento a scricare
<Oreste> e normale?
<jester-> Oreste: dipende da che banda hai
<Oreste> ciao jaster
<Oreste> scusa, jester
<Oreste> sn abiuato con win.. 40 mb in pochi secondi...
<Oreste> rispetto a win e sensibilmente lento nel download, mi chiedevo se e normale o se va sbloccato qualcosa
<jester-> Oreste: fai un test http://www.speedtest.net/it/
<stegalli> ciao , per sbaglio ,non so cos ho fatto e quando riavvio ubuntu mi esce una scritta : l unità disco (e il percorso della chiavetta )non è ancora pronta o non presente
<jester-> stegalli: installato su usb?
<Oreste> ciaooo
<krabador> Oreste, hai installato e provato il driver?
<Oreste> si, sto facendo lo speed test
<Oreste> =O
<Oreste> ping 253 e 0,89 in download
<Oreste> e ho una 7mb O,o ok, non e eccezionale ma neanche un mb in download
<jester-> Oreste: che tipo di adsl hai
<jester-> fa un po schifo
<krabador> Oreste, collegato in lan o wireless?
<Oreste> wi fi
<krabador> Oreste, condividi per favore il risultato speedtest
<jester-> prova ad attaccare o cavo di rete
<krabador> e , come dice jester- poi prova ad attaccare il cavo
<Oreste> devo rifarlo allora
<Oreste> nn posso attaccarlo al cavo
<jester-> Oreste: quanto sei lontano dal router
<Oreste> non molto
<Oreste> 3 metri
<jester-> Oreste: sudo lshw -C | grep network
<jester-> Oreste: sudo lshw -C network
<stegalli> si , non so cos ho fatto con G parted ,o boh
<Oreste> jester mi dice "command not found"
<stegalli> stamattina appena acceso il pc è uscita la schermata viola con scritto "L'unità disco per /tmp non è ancora pronta o non è presente" e dopo pochi secondi si è avviato Ubuntu normalmente. Volevo sapere da cosa poteva dipendere questo messaggio
<krabador> Oreste, sudo lshw -C network , copia ed incola questo nel terminale
<krabador> Oreste, e invio
<krabador> stegalli, com'è partizionato il disco?
<krabador> Oreste, pastebin poi
<Oreste> sudo lshw -C network me lo fa fare ma pastebin no
<krabador> Oreste, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Oreste> ah ok ^^
<krabador> Oreste, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo, restituirà un link , lo copi e lo incolli qui
<stegalli> ci sono 3 partizioni (compresa quella di swap
<francesc1> Buona sera a tutti. Vorrei abilitare l'anteprima delle finestre aperte in ubuntu ma in compiz non c'è "Extra". Uso ubuntu 14.04, qualche suggerimento? Grazie
<krabador> francesc1, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Oreste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10581625/
<krabador> francesc1, ma attendo , che puo' fare danni
<francesc1> krabador, in realtà ho già installato compiz, solo che non vedo la voce extra
<krabador> francesc1, in ubuntu 14.04 non va installato compiz, c'è già
<krabador> francesc1, compizconfig-setting-manager è uno strumento di settaggio di compiz, per fare setting di caratteristiche non settabili di base su ubuntu
<francesc1> krabador, ho fatto come hai detto, bisogna avviarlo da terminale?
<krabador> francesc1, no, anche dalla dashboard
<francesco_> krabador, la voce extra non c'è
<Oreste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10581625/
<Oreste> giusto?
<krabador> francesco_, scorri le varie voci,
<krabador> poi , qualcosa di decente, ti prende sempre cifre abbastanza importante, l'unica cosa possibile,  a poco  è la serie x11 , semi-rugged per le scuole
<Simon71> buonasera a tutti.
<michelino> ciao simon
<Simon71> avrei un problema dopo aver installato Ubuntu sul mio Vaio portatile. Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<krabador> Simon71, poni la tua domanda
<francesco_> krabador, ho risolto installando anche questi altri pacchetti: sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins compiz-plugins-default compiz-plugins-extra compiz-plugins-main compiz-plugins-main-default
<krabador> bene, vacci piano con la configurazione
<fraaaa> buonasera, devo installare ubuntu ma nei requisiti sono richiesti almeno 15Gb di memoria. Non c'è nessuna possibilità di  installarlo su 12 gb?
<krabador> francesc1, hanno smesso di svilupparlo anni fa
<Simon71> ho installato l'ultima versione. quando vado sull'icona in alto a dx di ubuntu, appare una schermata nera
<krabador> fraaaa, hai un disco di quella grandezza?
<krabador> fraaaa, se non hai i requisiti minimi, come mai sei obbligato a farlo?
<krabador> Simon71, icona in alto a destra, raffigurante cosa?
<fraaaa> no ho una partizione ''sprecata'' nel senso che non riesco ad unirla alla partizione principale, quindi avevo pensato di installare ubuntu anche perchè mi serve
<Simon71> scusa a sinistra, da dove si dovrebbero fare le ricerche.
<Simon71> sembrerebbe instabile
<krabador> Simon71, puoi elencare le caratteristiche del pc, per favore
<Simon71> Sony vgn-fz21m
<krabador> Simon71, non il modello del vaio, ma cpu, scheda video, quantitativo di ram installata
<Simon71> Processore Intel Core 2 Duo T7250, 2.00 GHz, 2MB cache L2, FSB 800 MHz
<Simon71> Scheda Video NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT, 256MB dedicati
<Simon71> 2048 MB DDR2 667MHz
<krabador> Oreste, lspci -vvnn | grep Atheros
<Oreste> ok
<krabador> Simon71, allora, sudo apt-get install nvidia-331, riavvii, e vedi se hai lo stesso problema
<Oreste> krabador sicuro sia giusta perchè non mi trova niente
<krabador> fraaaa, ubuntu , con un po' di programmi, e la home, dentro l'unica partizione, si riempirebbe in 2 minuti
<fraaaa> va bene
<krabador> fraaaa, carica ubuntu in live session, con l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare" quando fai partire il supporto di installazione
<krabador> fraaaa, sgombera un po' di spazio dalla partizione adiacente, ed assegnalo alla partziione di cui parli
<fraaaa> non riesco
<fraaaa> ci sto provando
<krabador> fraaaa, ma da live?
<krabador> fraaaa, posta immagine allora
<fraaaa> va bene
<krabador> immagine di gparted
<krabador> Oreste, prova lspci -vvnn | grep atheros
<Oreste> sudo lo devo mettere?
<krabador> Oreste, anche senza
<Oreste> ok provo
<Oreste> niente, non funziona
<krabador> Oreste, prova lspci -vvnn | grep ath
<krabador> Oreste, prova lspci -vvnn | grep Ath
<fraaaa> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/sy7Vs4sDT9qTz7BwZItV
<fraaaa> voglio espandere la D
<Oreste> ok ha funzionato, ora che devo fare?
<krabador> fraaaa, ma hai letto quello che ti ho scritto prima?
<krabador> Oreste, posta qui la linez
<krabador> *a
<Oreste> posto una foto o direttamente la linea?
<fraaaa> che devo farlo da live session?
<krabador> Oreste, la linea
<Oreste> oreste@Ganu:~$ lspci -vvnn | grep Ath
<Oreste> 00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration [1022:1100]
<Oreste> 00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map [1022:1101]
<Oreste> 00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller [1022:1102]
<Oreste> 00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control [1022:1103]
<Oreste> oreste@Ganu:~$
<krabador> fraaaa, appunto. "ci sto provando" ---> non da live session
<fraaaa> devo partizionare da live session? Non posso farlo da win?
<krabador> fraaaa, gestione disco, in windows non consente operazioni di ridimensionamento
<krabador> fraaaa, hai bisogno di supporto , o no?
<Oreste> scusate sono crashato
<Oreste> cmq è arrivata la linea?
<krabador> Oreste, i lunghi output attivano il floodboot
<Oreste> scusate nn lo sapevo
<krabador> Oreste, non era "una linea" il tuo output
<fraaaa> provo domani, grazie dell'aiuto
<Oreste> quindi cosa dovrei fare, scusami?
<krabador> fraaaa, in windows devi munirti di software apposito
<krabador> per maneggiare partizioni
<krabador> Oreste, per lunghi output, pastebin
<krabador> !paste | Oreste
<fraaaa> ma io riesco a creare altre partizioni, solo che non riesco ad unire la D con la nuova
<fraaaa> ma solo la c
<krabador> fraaaa, allora
<krabador> fraaaa, stai cercando di usare "gestione disco"
<fraaaa> però ok domani provo come hai detto tu
<krabador> che NON lo consente
<krabador> ok?
<fraaaa> ok
<krabador> fraaaa, ubuntu in live session, ha uno strumenti molto potente di gestione partizioni
<krabador> fraaaa, che farà quello che ti serve. Se fai un supporto di installazione o dvd, o pendrive, potrai mandarlo in boot, entrare in live session, connetterti qui
<krabador> fraaaa, e fare tutto in diretta
<fraaaa> non funziona se faccio partire la ISO che ho scaricato??
<fraaaa> devo fare per forza il boot?
<krabador> fraaaa, la iso, esiste, per farla partire in un supporto
<krabador> fraaaa, non è un programma che lanci
<krabador> va messa o in dvd, o in pendrive usb, e fatta partire in avvio del pc, settando in bios, usb, o dvd, in base a quello che hai , come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> fraaaa, nel caso del cd va masterizzata in una modalità apposita
<krabador> e nel caso della pendrive, va usato un programma apposito
<Oreste> non ho capito "Oreste, per lunghi output, pastebin "
<fraaaa> non dove usare un programma per la pendrive
<fraaaa> ora non ricordo il nome
<krabador> fraaaa, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> fraaaa, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<fraaaa> si propro questo
<krabador> Oreste, va nel sito pastebin, incolla il risultato del comando, clicca paste, incolla poi il link qui
<krabador> Oreste, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> fraaaa, in questi 2 link trovi , nel primo, come fare la pendrive, nel secondo come fare il dvd
<krabador> in modo da scegliere
<fraaaa> ma va bene la iso che ho scaricato ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop?
<krabador> è l'ultima versione della long term support, quella supportata 5 anni
<krabador> fraaaa, che pc hai a disposizione per ubuntu?
<krabador> fraaaa, se troppo vecchio, puo' essere piu' indicata una derivata ufficiale
<fraaaa> vuoi le caratteristiche?
<krabador> elenca cpu , scheda video, e ram
<krabador> modelli precisi
<Oreste> non so usare questi siti
<Oreste> vuoi vedere uno screen?
<Oreste> !image
<krabador> Oreste, vai in quel sito, incolli il contenuto del comando che hai mandato
<fraaaa> 2.2Ghz , intel gma4500m fino 796 mb dvmt, 4 gb
<fra_dolcino> ciao, ho xubuntu 14.04 che non si avvia più, non ho fatto modifiche al sistema, solo aggiornamenti, ho provato a far avviare Boot Repair da una chiavetta usb ma pur avendo settato in bios avvio da usb, non parte
<krabador> fra_dolcino, hai il supporto di installazione di xubuntu?
<krabador> Oreste, clicca poi paste, ed incolli il link
<fra_dolcino> krabador, cosa intendi per "supporto di installazione"?
<krabador> Oreste, sai fare copia/incolla ?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, il supporto di installazione, che hai usato per isntallare il sistema
<Oreste> si, ma di cosa?
<fra_dolcino> krabador: ho una live di xubuntu 14.04
<krabador> fra_dolcino, ecco, il supporto di installazione
<fra_dolcino> krabador, suggerisci di provare a far partire quella?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, fa partire xubuntu 14.04 in live, e segui la regolare procedura di ripristino di grub
<Oreste> krabador, c sn troppe persone.. aspetto k finisci o provo un altro giorno se per te e un problem
<krabador> fra_dolcino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> Oreste, del comando che ti ho fatto mandare prima
<Oreste> rimandalo perfavore...
<Oreste> lspci -vvnn | grep Ath questo?
<krabador> si
<krabador> fraaaa, 2.2ghz non significa nulla
<krabador> fraaaa, il modello preciso della cpu, per favore
<Oreste> fatto
<Oreste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10581874/
<fra_dolcino> krabador, quali motivi possono esserci per cui grub si danneggi così dal punto in bianco senza aver fatto nessuna modifica al sistema?
<fraaaa> intel pentium t4400 (2.2Ghz, 800Mhz fsb)
<krabador> fraaaa, beh , con i requisiti ci stai
<krabador> puoi provare, allora
<krabador> fra_dolcino, che schermata hai , quando cerchi di caricare il sistema?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, si congela al simbolo di xubuntu, con la clessidra che si ferma, oppure alla schermata nera con il trattino fermo
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ho cercato di far partire la live della distro ma non si avvia da usb anche se è impostato in bios
<krabador> fra_dolcino, allora , all'avvio del pc, mettiti a premere shift
<krabador> apparirà grub, premi il tasto "e" , in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto , vai poi a cancellare "quiet splash " premi poi f10
<fra_dolcino> krabador, il menu grub con la bash e grub>?
<krabador> no
<krabador> scusami, ma hai grub in avvio, o no?
<fra_dolcino> krabadro: il problema è che dal bios non mi sceglie il disco usb, anche se sta al primo posto
<fra_dolcino> non è che devo togliere Uefi e mettere Legacy nel bios?
<Stefy90> Ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 mantenendo anche windows 8. é andato tutto a buon fine, però all'avvio mi visualizza questo messaggio " Your screen, graphics card , and imput device settings could not be detected correctly. you will need configure thede yourself." mi sapete dire a cosa è dovutao questo errore? grazie a tutti
<cristian_c> Stefy90, non so, ma posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | Stefy90
<ubot-it> Stefy90: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, ?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, si scusa, eri entrato dopo aver posto la domanda
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, problemi di boot, con xubuntu 14.04, forse grub si è danneggiato per qualche motivo, non riesco a far partire la live da usb, anche se è selezionato in bios
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, la live non c'entra con grub
<Oreste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10581874/
<Oreste> ciao cristian
<cristian_c> Oreste,  quale problema hai stavolta?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, si, stavo cercando di far partire una live o boot repair perché all'avvio si congela
<Oreste> hahaha
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, quale live stai utilizzando?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, xubuntu 14.04, la stessa installata sul laptop
<Oreste> sto vedendo se posso velocizzare il download..
<cristian_c> Oreste, onestamente, hai confrontato gli speedtest da windows e da ubuntu?
<cristian_c> quantitativamente parlando, intendo
<cristian_c> più o meno nello stesso momento
<Oreste> mmm no
<cristian_c> Oreste, fallo
<cristian_c> in rapida successione
<Oreste> non ho win
<cristian_c> vai in windows, esegui speedtest e salvi il risultato
<cristian_c> lol
<Oreste> hahah
<cristian_c> Oreste, non puoi reinstallarlo?
<cristian_c> Oreste, comunque, c'è un'opzione in speedtest che ti permette di salvare un banner con i risultati
<Oreste> mi ricordo anche 6mb
<cristian_c> Oreste, fai come suggerito
<cristian_c> Oreste, poi è sempre consigliato un dual boot
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, 64 bit?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, sì
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, esattamente, cosa ottieni con la usb?
<cristian_c> posta una schermata
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, nulla, non vuole avviare da usb, ho provato prima con boot repair e poi con live 14.04
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, viene ignorata?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, controlla impostazioni del bios
<cristian_c> ma se è andata al momento dell'installazione senza legacy, dubito che cambiare da uefi a legacy possa migliorare
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, si sto cercando di accedere di nuovo, mi cambia sempre il tasto per accedere, non capisco
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tasto per accedere al bios?
<cristian_c> che pc è?
<Oreste> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4206650813
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ok ora ci sono
<cristian_c> Oreste, installa windows è confronta
<cristian_c> in dual boot
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, laptop acer e1-570g, abbastanza recente
<cristian_c> che ti ritorna pure utile il winz
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, è abilitato uefi, secure boot, e al primo post c'è Usb Hdd
<Oreste> adesso vedo se posso usare un altro pc con dentro gia windows
<Stefy90> Questo è l'errorettp://imgur.com/O4E3Wb8
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, forse usb hdd non va bene
<Stefy90> http://imgur.com/O4E3Wb8
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, come hai creato la usb live?
<cristian_c> Oreste, sarebbe preferibile lo stesso pc
<cristian_c> Stefy90, ok
<cristian_c> Stefy90, hai trovato subito il problema?
<cristian_c> dopo l'installazione
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, con unetbootin
<Stefy90> Già dal primo avvio. Durante la prova in live funzionava tutto bene.
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, quali altre opzioni hai oltre a usb hdd?
<cristian_c> Stefy90, ok
<cristian_c> Stefy90, quale pc hai?
<Stefy90> Un asus P551C con processore intel core i3 da 1,8 GHz e 4 GB di ram
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, usb hdd, ubuntu, atapi cdrom, usb fdd, network boot ipv4, usb cdrom, ntwork boot ipv6
<cristian_c> Stefy90, ok
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, puoi postare una schermata?
<peppe__> ciao a tutti, tentando di fare l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 14-04  un messaggio dice :scaricamento delle informazioni dal repository non riuscito controllare la propria connessione ad intrnet.
<peppe__> la mia connessione funzia
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, si, un momento sto riavviando un'altra volta, ho provato a selezionare USB Fdd
<cristian_c> Stefy90, di p551c ce ne sono di vari tipi
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, no, fdd non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, usb fdd è floppy disk usb
<fra_dolcino> eh lo so
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ma invece lo prende come usb :) robe da matti
<cristian_c> peppe__, attualmente è 13.10?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, com'è collegato il floppy?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, selezionando ubs fdd, ha fatto partire la live, ovviamente non ho nessun floppy
<peppe__> cristian_c, no io ho installato 14-04
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, MA LOL!
<cristian_c> ihihiih
<cristian_c> robe da matti
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ma LOL veramente...che roba è
<cristian_c> non ho idea, ma può capitare
<fra_dolcino> tre ore me la meno sul perché non fa partire la live, è sballato il bios
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, l'importante è che sei riuscito :)
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c,  :D
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, sarà stata acer :P
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ora che devo scegliere?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, non so cosa devi fare in live
<Stefy90> cristian_c, sulla targhetta dietro il pc c'è scritto solo quella sigla. che altre informazioni ti servono?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, try xubuntu without installing, install xubuntu, oem install, cherck disc
<cristian_c> <peppe__> ciao a tutti, tentando di fare l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 14-04  un messaggio dice :scaricamento delle informazioni dal repository non riuscito controllare la propria connessione ad intrnet.
<cristian_c> <peppe__> cristian_c, no io ho installato 14-04
<cristian_c> ?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, correggere il grub, ammesso che sia quello, per riuscire a far partire il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> Stefy90, uhm, ok
<cristian_c> praticamente la targhetta non dice tutto
<cristian_c> Stefy90, caratteristiche del pc le sai?
<peppe__> cristian_c, il S.O. installato è ubuntu 14-04 LTS
<Stefy90> cristian_c ti posto una foto anche di quella.
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, bios uefi, giusto?
<cristian_c> Stefy90, non importa
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> peppe__, hai detto che vuoi aggiornare a 14.04
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, hanno aggiornato le guide wiki su grub
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ora forse devo fare come se dovessi far partire l'installazione poi dovrebbe chiedere se devo ripristinare e basta....vero?
<cristian_c> !grub | fra_dolcino
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, dai un'occhiata al primo link, hanno cambiato varie cose
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> ora dovrebbe essere più al passo con i tempi
<Stefy90> cristian_c, ok
<peppe__> cristian_c, scusa mi sono espresso male.voglio fare solo gli aggiornamenti proposti dalla versione installata
<cristian_c> Stefy90, basta che mi dici le caratteristiche del pc, per meglio identificarlo
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> peppe__, ah, gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<peppe__> cristian_c, si
<Stefy90> cristian_c cosa ti serve precisamente?
<cristian_c> Stefy90, cpu, ram, hard disk, scheda grafica
<cristian_c> cose così
<cristian_c> peppe__, apri un terminale
<peppe__> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> peppe__, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peppe__> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582113/
<cristian_c> W: Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 9641080A705C2B92
<cristian_c> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/djcj/vlc-stable/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<cristian_c> peppe__, disattiva quel ppa
<peppe__> cristian_c, ppa??
<cristian_c> peppe__, io fossi in te disattiverei i ppa a prescindere, tranne quelli sicuri
<peppe__> cristian_c, come si fa?
<cristian_c> peppe__, digita: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> risultato su pastebin
<Stefy90> crisian_c  computer:PC ACPI basato su x64  scheda audio: Realtek High definition audio. Processore: intel core i3-3217 CPU @ 1,80 GHz. Scheda video: Intel HD graphics 4000. Hard disk: HGST HTS545050A7E680. é abbastanza?
<cristian_c> Stefy90, sì, tanta roba
<cristian_c> la ram?
<cristian_c> trovato
<cristian_c> 4 GB?
<Stefy90> esatto 4GB 3,89 utilizzabile
<cristian_c> la versione senza blututtto?
<cristian_c> P551CA-SX299D ?
<Stefy90> niente blutotooth
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ASUS P551C-SX299H
<cristian_c> trovato anche questo
<peppe1> cristian_c, mi si disconnesso il pc.
<peppe1> è
<cristian_c> Asus P551CA-SX299H
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere questo
<cristian_c> con scheda grafica migliore
<peppe1> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582126/
<cristian_c> il D ha scheda grafica più scrausa
<cristian_c> peppe1, hai fatto fuori i repository universe?
<cristian_c> djcj-vlc-stable-trusty.list
<cristian_c> strukturag-libde265-trusty.list
<peppe1> cristian_c, sinceramente non lo so io normalmente faccio gli aggiornamenti suggeriti dal sistema e basta
<cristian_c> peppe1, il problema è il ppa vlc
<cristian_c> peppe1, però hai anche aggiunto ppa
<cristian_c> vari ppa
<cristian_c> Stefy90, allora
<Stefy90> Sto cercando ma non riesco a trovare...
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<Stefy90> SX299H
<cristian_c> Stefy90, sto pensando a una soluzione
<cristian_c> qui ci vorrebbe l'aggiornamento driver intel, a quanto ho capito
<cristian_c> oppure
<cristian_c> Stefy90, 14.04?
<Stefy90> Esatto
<cristian_c> Stefy90, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> avvia una live
<cristian_c> Stefy90, anzi, vai in modali di ripristino
<cristian_c> *modalità
<cristian_c> peppe1, attiva i repository universe
<cristian_c> peppe1, poi apri synaptic
<peppe1> cristian_c, come faccio?
<cristian_c> se non ce l'hai , installalo
<cristian_c> peppe1, per i repository universe, devi aprire Sorgenti software
<Stefy90> cristian_c ci sono
<cristian_c> Stefy90, in modalità di ripristino?
<Stefy90> si
<cristian_c> Stefy90, ok, allora digita: lspci
<Stefy90> aspetta, a me appare il recovery menu. evidentemente non sono nel posto giusto..
<cristian_c> Stefy90, scegli shell di root
<cristian_c> anzi, con rete
<Stefy90> ok..
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, non è grub, ho usato Boot Repair, ha reinstallato grub, ma dopo il riavvio si impianta di nuovo all'avvio
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, apre la schermata blu di xubuntu, segue la schermata nera con il trattino e si congela
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, la live va bene?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, live di Boot Repair si, di xubuntu no, mi dava un errore (- ubi-partman fail with exit code 10)
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> ma avevi installato con la stessa live?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, grub l'avrei ripristinato, perché ho una schermata nuova di grub all'avvio
<fra_dolcino> ho usato Boot Repair
<cristian_c> ok
<Stefy90> cristian_c sono sul recovery menu, cosa devo scegliere?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, hai il log di boot repair?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, quando provo ad avviare dal disco, ancora lo stesso problema
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Stefy90, scegli shell di root
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> anzi, con rete
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, posta il log su pastebin
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10582218/
<Stefy90> cristian_c fatto, però si ferma dicendomi che non trova i supporti per due periferiche
<cristian_c> eccomi
<cristian_c> Stefy90, sei collegato via ethernet?
<cristian_c> Stefy90, digita comunque: lspci
<cristian_c> Unusual EFI: Please report this message to boot.repair@gmail.com
<cristian_c> BIOS is EFI-compatible, and is setup in EFI-mode for this live-session.
<cristian_c> SecureBoot disabled. (maybe sec-boot, Please report this message to
<Stefy90> no via wifi, ma posso collegarmi anche via ethernet.
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato, pubblicando un indirizzo mail, lol
<cristian_c> Stefy90, collegati via ethernet, se puoi
<cristian_c> Stefy90, ma comunque, digita anche il comando
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, il punto è che hai disattivato il secure boot
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ora controllo
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, sono nel bios, secure boot is enabled ;(
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, un altro utente qualche tempo fa giurava fosse attivo
<cristian_c> giorni dopo è tornato ammettendo che effettivamente era disattivato
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ti fotografo la schermata
<cristian_c> ok
<Stefy90> cristian_c Ispci:command not found
<cristian_c> Stefy90, lspci
<cristian_c> non Ispci
<Stefy90> Scusa la pensavo una i grande non una l. comunque si visualizza la lista delle periferiche.
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/aKr0d2L
<cristian_c> grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --target=x86_64-efi --uefi-secure-boot : exit code of grub-install :0
<cristian_c> dev'essere stato boot-repair ad attivarlo, credo
<cristian_c> You can now reboot your computer.
<cristian_c> Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda1/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file!
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ti faccio vedere la schermata di grub che ho ora
<cristian_c> Stefy90, posta una foto
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Stefy90> http://imgur.com/DLNageD
<Stefy90> eccola
<cristian_c> Stefy90, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073483
<cristian_c> Stefy90, proviamo il workaround
<cristian_c> Stefy90, fai partire ubuntu come al solito
<cristian_c> fino alla schermata low graphics mode
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, fatto?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, mi sto incasinando tra i due pc e il cellulare, arrivo, sto condividendo la foto
<Stefy90> cristian_c ci sono
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Stefy90, ok
<cristian_c> Stefy90, hai davanti quella schermata?
<Stefy90> si
<cristian_c> Stefy90, premi ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> Stefy90, cos'hai davanti ora?
<Stefy90> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS lucy-X551CA tty1
<Stefy90> lucy-X551CA login:
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Stefy90, digita il tuo nome utente e dai invio
<cristian_c> poi ti  chiederà la password
<cristian_c> digitala e poi invio
<cristian_c> <Stefy90> Un asus P551C con processore intel core i3 da 1,8 GHz e 4 GB di ram
<cristian_c> Stefy90, semmai è x551ca
<cristian_c> non p551c
<cristian_c> Stefy90, fatto?
<Stefy90> sulla targhetta c'è scritto P551C.... aspetta, nel casino non mi ricordo piu la password
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/boGWjug
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, scusa l'attesa, mi sono incasinato un attimo con altre faccende
<cristian_c> vi incasinate tutti, capita :D
<cristian_c> è sfocata
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, managgia interpreto....EFI/ubuntu/mokmanager.efi è quella che non si vede
<cristian_c> ok
<Stefy90> niente, non me la sono segnata e non mi ricordo na mazza!!!
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda1/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi file!
<cristian_c> <fra_dolcino> cristian_c, managgia interpreto....EFI/ubuntu/mokmanager.efi è quella che non si vede
<cristian_c> vedo che nel log di boot repair sono stati fatti dei cambiamenti
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, secondo me, dipende da questo
<cristian_c> il nome  del file è diverso
<cristian_c> Stefy90, senza password è un problema anche utilizzarlo il sistema
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, uhm...e quindi cosa potrei fare?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, cosa fa System setup?
<Stefy90> L'avevo impostato in modo che non chiedesse la password all avvio..
<cristian_c> Stefy90, quello è un buon modo per impararla
<cristian_c> a memoria
<cristian_c> io sempre uso il login con password
<cristian_c> il che è anche sicuro
<cristian_c> per evitare accessi indesiderati
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, fa finta di avviarsi e si impianta
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/554723/cant-boot-to-grub-ubuntu-on-dual-boot-machine
<cristian_c> sicuro non ci fosse windows?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, c'era ma è stato tolto
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, potrebbe c'entrare qualcosa, ma assicuro che non è dual-boot, a meno che non sia rimasto qualche refuso
<Stefy90> mea culpa ;(
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, potrebbe c'entrare in che senso?
<cristian_c> non potevi dirlo prima?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, pensavo fosse stata fatta tabula rasa
<cristian_c> Stefy90, fai un backup da live e poi reinstalla
<cristian_c> oppure fai un ripristino di sistema
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, spiegati meglio
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ho comprato pc l'anno scorso e ho tolto windows subito
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, quando si è manifestato il problema?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ieri, non ne ho mai avuti fin'ora
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, non ho fatto cose strane, utilizzo quotidiani, niente pacciocchi nel sistema
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, come hai rimosso windows?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, mi colpisce tu non possa usare la live
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ora posso usare la live, c'era il problema delle voce sballate in bios
<cristian_c> ok
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, per ora ho provato solo Boot Repair
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, la live di xubuntu?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ora provo
<cristian_c> eh
<Stefy90> cristian_c tu quando ci sei in chat?
<cristian_c> Stefy90, non riesci a ripristinare?
<cristian_c> Stefy90, purtroppo senza password non puoi accedere al tuo utente
<cristian_c> Stefy90, volevo farti fare il login da console tty
<Stefy90> no il problema è un altro, domani la sveglia suona presto e sarebbe meglio che io spenga e vada a letto...
<cristian_c> e poi utilizzare il comando: sudo service lightdm restart
<cristian_c> Stefy90, assolutamente, puoi fare queste cose appena puoi
<cristian_c> Stefy90, anche perché al pc puoi accedere da live
<cristian_c> quindi non sei senza pc
<Stefy90> no beh  ma non mi è indispensabile il pc, quindi se sei in chat anche domani o nei prossimi giorni magari ci risentiamo
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, cosa potrei fare? far partire l'installazione da live e vedere se c'è una sezione per il ripristino e riparazione errori?
<cristian_c> Stefy90, sì, comunque l'operazione la puoi fare anche da te
<cristian_c> intendo il backup e ripristino o reinstallazione
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, intendevo stefy
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, sei in live?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, tra un istante
<Stefy90> ok va bene per questo ci penso io, poi in caso ritorno qui. intanto grazie mille!!! :)
<cristian_c> Stefy90, ok
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-12
<lavy14> buongiorno a tutti, sapete dirmi se posso istallare AMULE sul mio pc con ubuntu? è sicuro o devo istallare un programma antivirus? e se sì quale?
<lavy14> utilizzo ubuntu da pochissimo quindi ancora sono alle prime armi
<fabio_cc> ciao | lavy14
<fabio_cc> !ciao | lavy14
<ubot-it> lavy14: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> lavy14, per installare amule, o lo cerchi nell'ubuntu software center, oppure apri un terminale e digiti: sudo apt-get install amule
<lavy14> fabio_cc, grazie! per caso è necessario o comunque prudente istallare un antivirus? se sì, quale?
<fabio_cc> lavy14, non è necessario, ad ogni modo leggi i seguenti link e poi decidi
<fabio_cc> !antivirus | lavy14
<ubot-it> lavy14: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav  Vedi anche:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<lavy14> grazie
<fabio_cc> lavy14, prego, ti chiariranno le idee riguardo i virus in ambiente GNU/Linux, soprattutto il secondo link
<lavy14> mi sto trovando veramente molto bene con ubuntu
<fabio_cc> lavy14, mi fa piacere :)
<lavy14> :-)
<fabio_cc> lavy14, su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice puoi trovare molte informazioni utili, a maggior ragione che sei alle prime armi
<lavy14> fabio_cc, molto gentile
<fabio_cc> lavy14, siamo qua per questo :)
<lavy14> ti saluto, buona giornata
<akis24> giorno
<dodo> ho provato ubuntu da disco su un mac ma non vengono rilevati nè mouse nè tastiera
<fabio_cc> dodo, mac con processore intel?
<dodo> si intel core 5
<fabio_cc> dodo, versione di ubuntu?
<dodo> 14.04
<fabio_cc> dodo, hai verificato il checksum md5 della iso?
<dodo> fabio_oc, no non so come si fa
<fabio_cc> !md5 | dodo
<ubot-it> dodo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<dodo> fabio_oc, grazie proverò
<fra_dolcino> è normale che la partizione boot sia formattata in fat32?
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, direi di no, posta l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc premetto che sono dalla live xubuntu 14.04, ora posto
<fabio_cc> !paste | fra_dolcino
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584198/
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, -l senza lo spazio
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, usa copia e incolla
<fra_dolcino> si, scusa
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584202/
<fra_dolcino> il problema è che si congela all'avvio, pensavo fosse grub e l'ho ripristinato con BootRepair, ma non è cambiato nulla
<fra_dolcino> guardando le partizioni ho visto questa cosa della partizione boot che mi sembrava strana
<fra_dolcino> quando ho comrato il pc, c'era su windows, ma l'ho cancellato, risistemando le partizioni con la home separata
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, hai uefi
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, posta uno screenshot di gparted
<fabio_cc> !image | fra_dolcino
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, http://imgur.com/i0bSw4s
<fra_dolcino> fabio_cc, si uefi è abilitato
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, la partizione efi era pre-esistente all'eliminazione di windows?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, era molti mesi fa, non ricordo bene, ma penso di sì
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, http://askubuntu.com/questions/554723/cant-boot-to-grub-ubuntu-on-dual-boot-machine
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, sudo efibootmgr
<cristian_c> e posta l'output
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, non riconosce il comando
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, prima di lanciarlo, digita: sudo modprobe efivars
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584245/
<fra_dolcino> purtroppo mi devo assentare, tornerò, grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<CiroN> Eccomi qua
<fabio_cc> !ciao | CiroN
<ubot-it> CiroN: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<CiroN> non ho i caratteri speciali x un <hke scrivo da ubuntu live. Devo mettere Ubuntu 14 al fianco di winzoz 8 su un HP con processore I3
<CiroN> come posso fare
<gigirock> jester-, alla prima compilazione non dare parametri cosi' ti installa lo scheletro di default
<gigirock> poi fai -fgo o quello che ti serve
<fabio_cc> CiroN, cosa intendi dire con "non ho i caratteri speciali"?
<CiroN> la tastiera su ubu live e settata in inglese, ma nn importa. Devo solo mettere ubuntu 14 al fianco di winzoz 8
<CiroN> secur bot e gia sbloccato
<cristian_c> secure boot può anche rimanere attivo
<fabio_cc> CiroN, per risolvere al volo il problema con la tastiera, apri un terminale e digita: setxkbmap it
<fabio_cc> !uefi | CiroN
<ubot-it> CiroN: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<CiroN> fabio cc patizionamento automatico non lo fa ubuntu 14
<cristian_c> CiroN, beh, dioende
<cristian_c> +dipende dalla tua situazione
<fabio_cc> CiroN, dipende, tu non specifichi se hai 14.04 o 14.10
<fabio_cc> CiroN, Allo stato attuale solo la versione 14.10 di Ubuntu è in grado di offrire la modalità di installazione automatica con Windows in modalità UEFI.
<fabio_cc> Per le versioni precedenti l'unica via sicura percorribile per l'installazione dual boot con Windows è rappresentata dal partizionamento manuale.
<CiroN> 14.04
<fabio_cc> CiroN, ora ci siamo
<CiroN> va be che se mi guidi il partizionamento manuale lo posso fare anche live con gparted?
<fabio_cc> CiroN, e comunque nel wiki è spiegato come effettuare il partizionamento manuale
<fabio_cc> CiroN, si, è meglio da live con gparted
<cristian_c> CiroN, hai scaricato la 14.04.1 o la 14.04.2?
<CiroN> si ma avendo un disco grande vorrei prendere
<CiroN> tutta la parte libera.
<CiroN> come vedo la versione?
<fabio_cc> CiroN, da terminale dai lsb_release -ds
<CiroN> è 14.04.1
<CiroN> 64 bit ovviamente
<cristian_c> CiroN, quando l'hai scaricata?
<cristian_c> CiroN, da un mesetto è disponibile la 14.04.2
<cristian_c> l'ho scaricata io l'altro giorno
<CiroN> infatti è stato masterizzato a gennaio
<cristian_c> e lo installi ora?
<CiroN> si perchè anche la mia famiglia adesso vuole conoscere ubuntu dopo tante insistenze mie
<CiroN> sto facendo passare anche altre persone
<cristian_c> CiroN, un attimo
<cristian_c> CiroN, prima di far pubblicità, si dovrebbe un minimo capire come pacioccare il sistema
<cristian_c> altrimenti poi si trovano spiazzati
<cristian_c> e poi si dovrebbero convincere da soli, e non spinti a farlo da qualcuno
<CiroN> cristian l'hanno già visto
<jester-> e alla prima cosa a cui serve winz ci fai pure la figura del bamba
<cristian_c> ehhhhh
<CiroN> cristian ho mostrato loro già il 12 che avevo all'epoca
<gigirock> CiroN, vai vai ubuntali tutti
<cristian_c> CiroN, eh, ma ne caso ci fossero problemi
<cristian_c> o servisse applicazioni presente solo su winz e mac os
<cristian_c> cosa fai?
<jester-> fai il backup del cellofono se ci riesci con linux
<CiroN> cristian ho visto anche questa cosa
<CiroN> tutto compatibile
<cristian_c> CiroN, allora propendi per installazione in dual boot con winz
<CiroN> tra un po arriverà anche in mano ad aziende e associazioni che frequento
<cristian_c> almeno hanno il winz in caso di bisogno
<CiroN> infatt
<CiroN> ma adesso mi sarebbe stato piu utile l'affiancamento automatico per velocizzare la cosa
<CiroN> ma nn l'ho trovato
<cristian_c> CiroN, puoi sempre farlo
<cristian_c> ma se è uefi stai attento
<cristian_c> che la cosa è un po' più complessa, nel partizionamento manuale
<CiroN> siccome non sono bravo ancora a fare un perfetto partizionamento manuale sono qui
<cristian_c> CiroN, a maggior ragione, dovresti imparare tutte le basi prima di consigliare ubuntu a destra e a manca
<cristian_c> per non ricevere delusioni
<CiroN> 3
<CiroN> capito
<pafurijaz> Ciao a tutti, scusate se mi intrometto, qualcuno puo' indicarmi come si installano i driver intel EMGD? in questa pagina (https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/ubuntu/emgd?field.series_filter=utopic) Sono in pricipiante.
<cristian_c> <fabio_cc> CiroN, e comunque nel wiki è spiegato come effettuare il partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> <fabio_cc> CiroN, si, è meglio da live con gparted
<jester-> CiroN: in ditta che cazzo ci fanno che non esistono o quasi applicativi
<cristian_c> CiroN, segui il consiglio di fabio
<cristian_c> !gparted | CiroN
<ubot-it> CiroN: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<CiroN> va be lo seguo parola per parola
<cristian_c> eh
<CiroN> mi faccio coraggio, anche se mi sarebbe stato piu facile l'aiuto via chat
<cristian_c> CiroN, le cose non sono esclusive
<CiroN> fare insieme la partizione
<cristian_c> CiroN, puoi leggere la guida wiki e poi chiedere qui in caso di dubbi
<CiroN> va bene, capito
<cristian_c> CiroN, le guide wiki sono fatte per essere lette da chi conosce poco l'OS
<cristian_c> poi come fai con gli amici e i parenti se serve aiuto? :D
<CiroN> quello che non so chiedo sempre a voi o cmq li faccio comunicare con voi come faccio io, in modo da essere anche attivi nel loro nuovo pc
<cristian_c> non funziona così
<cristian_c> che tu fai pubblicità, e poi ce li sbologni a noi, ihih
<CiroN> altrimenti nessuno capirà mai le difficoltà
<CiroN> no, devono farsi le ossa da soli, non solo grazie a me
<CiroN> altrimenti non capiranno mai le difficoltà
<cristian_c> CiroN, a mio avviso se consigli qualcosa, poi dovresti assistere tu stesso in caso di problemi, imho
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, hai atom?
<cristian_c> !gma
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gma'
<cristian_c> !poulsbo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'poulsbo'
<cristian_c> !intel
<ubot-it> Schede audio intel HDA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel - Schede video intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel
<pafurijaz> Si, ed è la solita gma500
<cristian_c> brutta bestia
<cristian_c> la scheda gma
<pegasuss> salve
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/Poulsbo
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/Emgd
<pegasuss> posso
<pafurijaz> si ho trovato un tutorial su come installare ma mi sembra fuori dalla mia portata troppe cose oscure da fare
<cristian_c> !chiedi | pegasuss
<ubot-it> pegasuss: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, il wiki ubuntu non l'hai consultato?
<jester-> pafurijaz: se hai un hw poco linux digeribile lascia perdere
<jester-> se il pc non è scarsotto mettilo inmacchina virtuale
<pafurijaz> si ho consulatato lew wiki ed il forum sia italiano che inglese, tutto ieri ho cercato su freenode alcuni aiuti, ed ora sono giunto qua dove si parla italiano.
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, da quanto tempo usi ubuntu?
<pegasuss> ho un asus eee pc 900 con hd 12 gb ripartito  15 gb lnux 5 xp ho installato xp tutto ok provo ad installare lubuntu 14.4 da usb al install grub  mi da errore come fare ? grazie
<cristian_c> il 9 pollici?
<cristian_c> uno dei primi eeepc
<pegasuss> 10
<jester-> quello con il disco di cartone?
<cristian_c> lol
<pegasuss> si ahah
<pegasuss> aiutatemi
<CiroN> Cristian mi trovo solo 5 mb liberi, il resto sono 5 partizioni di windows
<pafurijaz> Uso ubuntu da non molto ma sono anni che conoso linux ma solo da un po' ho l' ho installato in tutti i miei 4 pc anche compilato alcune applicazini,
<cristian_c> CiroN, posta schermata gparted
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, allora un po' ne sai
<cristian_c> di linucs
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, lo dico perché se eri inesperto non ne valeva la pena
<pafurijaz> si un pochino ma configurare xorg-  my spaventa
<CiroN> cristian_c devo registrarmi per forza?
<cristian_c> CiroN, no
<cristian_c> su imgur no
<cristian_c> pegasuss, il disco è piccolino
<cristian_c> pegasuss, posta schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, fino ad ora cos'hai fatto?
<pegasuss> nn uso gpary
<cristian_c> ?
<pegasuss> nn uso gparted
<cristian_c> pegasuss, se non trolli posta schermata del partizionatore
<fabio_cc> pegasuss, e specifica anche che errore ottieni e quando
<pegasuss> intall-grab errore grave
<pafurijaz> cristian_c sul eeepc ho provato ad aggiungere ed installare le repository ma crea dei casini anche nel layout della tastira che magicamente diventa americana. su tutti gli altri ho installato che i driver propietari di intel e nvidia e non ho avuto problemi.
<cristian_c> pegasuss, posta schermate altrimenti la vedo dura
<CiroN> cristian_c http://imgur.com/bIWt5PW
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, ok, ma io parlavo del pc in questione
<pafurijaz> cristian_c devo configurare questo file https://github.com/EMGD-Community/intel-binaries-linux/blob/master/config/xorg.conf/ASUS_T91.conf
<cristian_c> CiroN, pc  con uefi, sicuro?
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, vorrei prima capire cos'hai pacioccato in quel pc
<CiroN> cristian_c ha windows 8
<cristian_c> CiroN, dovresti ridurre la sda4 , ma vedo che ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> CiroN, ma fallo da windows stesso, gestione disco
<cristian_c> te lo fa fare winz
<cristian_c> CiroN, e leggi le guide wiki, che già in installazione dice di ridurre in caso
<cristian_c> !installazione | CiroN
<ubot-it> CiroN: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pafurijaz> cristian_c: Devo ancora ripartire con tutto perchè ho rimosso tutto quello che avevo fatto l'altro giorno perchè nulla andava. ora ho lubuntu 14.10 che con i driver di default, con una buone prestazioni generali, un pc usabile per molte cose, ma lento nella grafica.
<pafurijaz> non vorrei dover reinstallare tutto come mi è capitato in passato.. le ho provate tutte sul quel pc
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard#Precauzioni_per_Windows
<CiroN> cristian_c devo tornare dopo in chat, vado da mia nonna, grazi per avermi aiutato sino ad ora, a dopo
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, in pratica hai reinstallato e ha un sistema pulito?
<cristian_c> *e hai
<cristian_c> CiroN, e leggi le guide wiki
<cristian_c> :P
<CiroN> Grazie anche a voi tutti, a dopo
<pafurijaz> un sacco di distro nel tempo da puppy eecpc a linux mint a lubuntu che sembra essere la scelta migliore
<pafurijaz> si ho un simtema pulito ed aggiornato, e con altre cosette installate, ma niente a che fare con drivers
<fabio_cc> pegasuss, allora?
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, ok
<cristian_c> l'importante è che non hai pacioccato con l'os
<cristian_c> avevi aggiunto questo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/emgd-1.8 ?
<cristian_c> in precedenza
<pafurijaz> Niente pastrocchi infatti non volevo fare cavolate ed ho cercato di chiedere con qualcuno, ma per ora non ho avuto fortuna nel forum.
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, dicevo, nella precedente installazione avevi provato i ppa suggeriti da wiki emgd?
<cristian_c> quelli che ho citato
<pafurijaz> Avevo aggiunto questa perchè supporta l'utopic ppa:thopiekar/emgd
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> <pafurijaz> Ciao a tutti, scusate se mi intrometto, qualcuno puo' indicarmi come si installano i driver intel EMGD? in questa pagina (https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/ubuntu/emgd?field.series_filter=utopic) Sono in pricipiante.
<cristian_c> perché vuoi installare i driver closed emgd?
<cristian_c> c'è uno scopo preciso?
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, questa l'hai vista: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/PsbGfx ?
<franco56> buongiorno
<franco56> sono nuovo nell'uso di ubuntu
<franco56> vorrei sapere per favore come faccio a vedere la usb? grazie
<fabio_cc> !ciao | franco56
<ubot-it> franco56: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pafurijaz> per una questione di prestazioni video sia nel browser e poi perchè volevo un pc funzionante così ora è lentino, si l'ho vista quella guida ma fa rifermiento a cose obsolete e non più compatibili
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, il pc non è un fulmine di guerra
<fabio_cc> franco56, devi essere un pò più specifico, non ti funzionano le porte usb? che versione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> dubito che sia soltanto una questione di driver
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, a castrare ci sono anche cpu e ssd
<cristian_c> abbastanza archeologici
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, i psb_gfx dovrebbero funzare
<cristian_c> Ubuntu 12.10 e versioni successive
<cristian_c> Non è necessaria alcuna modifica al sistema,ad ogni modo è sconsigliato aggiornare da Ubuntu 12.04 a causa della lentezza generale dell'interfaccia utente.
<franco56> non riesco a vederle per esempio : su windows vai computer e ti fa vedere tutti i dischi anche quelli rimovibili
<cristian_c> franco56, ho capito, ma cosa dovresti fare?
<cristian_c> franco56, quale ubuntu hai installato e su quale pc?
<franco56> per ora niente
<cristian_c> lol
<franco56> stavo solo imparando
<pafurijaz> Ti dirò non è lentissimo anzi direi che funziona benino rispetto ad xp se non fosse per la grafica
<franco56> ma non riesco a trovare la chiavetta che ho inserito
<franco56> ubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, cos'ha la grafica?
<cristian_c> franco56, che procedura hai seguito?
<franco56> ho scaricato il file ISO
<pafurijaz> non è accelerata ed il mitico processore della PowerVR non va
<cristian_c> franco56, sei su winz, giusto?
<franco56> ho masterizzato e installato con windows su lo stesso disco
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, eh, ma con quella scheda non si può pretendere
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, quindi ti serve l'accelerazione 2d?
<franco56> e mi fa il root con le 2 versioni da usare
<cristian_c> franco56, che c'entra usb?
<cristian_c> ?
<franco56> niente
<fabio_cc> franco56, ma hai installato o no? prima hai detto di no
<fabio_cc> ?
<fabio_cc> franco56, non prenderci in giro, per favore
<franco56> ma se per esempio devo usare qualche file sulla chiavetta come la uso se non la trovo?
<franco56> ma cosa no???
<franco56> a che ti riferisci del mio no?
<pafurijaz> ultima domanda se seguo questa guida (https://github.com/EMGD-Community/intel-binaries-linux)e poi mi accingo a fare i passi di questa guida poi dopo nel file che devo configurare basta cambiare la risoluzioni e i depth del colore?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | franco56
<ubot-it> franco56: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<fabio_cc> franco56, ricominciamo, poni il problema, e forse riusciremo a darti una risposta
<franco56> allora
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, prima vorrei sapere se ti serve accelerazione 2d, altrimenti è operazione inutlle (e forse anche rischiosa)
<franco56> io inserisco una chiavetta usb nel pc
<franco56> ubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> franco56, con quale sistema?
<franco56> come faccio a vedere sta chiavetta?
<pafurijaz> si e se possibile ma anche quella 3D
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, ok, ora ho capito il tuo problema
<franco56> ok
<fabio_cc> franco56, devi avviare il pc con la chiavetta inserita
<fabio_cc> !usb | franco56
<ubot-it> franco56: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, 14.04?
<franco56> no
<fabio_cc> !installazione | franco56
<ubot-it> franco56: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> franco56, ma sei su windows, ora?
<franco56> non devo installare con chiavetta
<fabio_cc> franco56, e cosa vuoi fare?
<pafurijaz> Ho la 14.10
<franco56> no ora sono con ubuntu
<cristian_c> franco56, non si capisce il problema della usb
<franco56> 14.10
<cristian_c> franco56, quindi hai già installato?
<franco56> siii
<franco56> ma con dvd masterizzato
<pegasuss> help
<cristian_c> !image | pegasuss
<ubot-it> pegasuss: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pegasuss> nn posso
<pegasuss> allora
<fabio_cc> franco56, ok, è lo stesso
<pafurijaz> Cavolo siete molto gentili ragazzi qua è una battaglia per gli aiuti
<pegasuss> vi spiego
<franco56> scusa lo stesso cosa?
<pafurijaz> site veramente multi task
<fabio_cc> franco56, o hai installato con il dvd, o con la chiavetta, non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, un attimo
<cristian_c> che controllo
<franco56> si immaggino
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, gli emgd hanno supporto ad accelerazione 2d e 3d?
<cristian_c> puoi confermare?
<franco56> ma io ora che sono con 14.10 vorrei aprire la chiavetta che ho inserito nella usb ma dov'è????? non so come trovarla non ho mai usato 14.10
<cristian_c> franco56, la pennetta di memoria?
<cristian_c> una pennetta dati?
<franco56> pennetta dati
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> franco56, l'hai collegata alla porta usb, in questo momento giusto?
<fabio_cc> franco56, ti dovrebbe comparire una icona nella barra sulla sinistra
<franco56> la classica da 1.9 gb
<franco56> ehhhh e quello che mi asppettavo ma non compare nulla
<pafurijaz> si dovrebberò avere entrambi si 2d che 3d, già dalle prime versioni si poteva avere l'accelerazione con alcuni problemi sul 3d
<cristian_c> franco56, se non è inserita, inseriscila
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, ok
<franco56> e inserita
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, un attimo ancora
<cristian_c> franco56, digita: sudo fdisk -l && dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !paste | franco56
<ubot-it> franco56: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<franco56> fatto cristian
<cristian_c> franco56, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> e il link al paste qui in canale
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, il ppa per utopic che hai indicato, non funza?
<franco56> cos'è pastebin?
<cristian_c> https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/ubuntu/emgd?field.series_filter=utopic
<fabio_cc> franco56, leggi
<cristian_c> !paste | franco56
<ubot-it> franco56: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<franco56> che casino
<cristian_c> franco56, se non posti su pastebin come facciamo a vedere cos'hai sul terminale?
<franco56> si scusa
<franco56> ma mi apre una pagina sul web e non capisco
<cristian_c> franco56, installa pastebinit
<cristian_c> franco56, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<franco56> poster sarebbe il mio nik?
<cristian_c> franco56, sì
<franco56> ok
<franco56> ora come te lo invio?
<cristian_c> franco56, hai premuto paste=
<cristian_c> *?
<franco56> si fatto
<pafurijaz> Funziona non saprei, ho provato così: dopo aver aggiunto la ppa ho installato con sudo apt-get install emgd-driver, ho riavviato e tutto era incasinato dalla risoluzione alla velocità dimezzata al layout della tastiera! e a quel punto mi sono fermato, e ho reinstallato lubuntu e poi ho cercato auito
<cristian_c> franco56, posta il link della pagina
<franco56> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584843/
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, quindi avevi aggiunto il repo, poi apt-get update e poi apt-get install emgd-driver?
<cristian_c> giusto
<cristian_c> ?
<pafurijaz> si
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, ok
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, quindi quei ppa non vanno bene, forse
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdf: 1,9 GiB, 2062548992 bytes, 4028416 sectors
<cristian_c> /dev/sdf1  *       32 4028415 4028384  1,9G  e W95 FAT16 (LBA)
<franco56> si credo sia la mia chiavetta cristian
<cristian_c> [ 3025.440511] sdf: partition table partially beyond EOD, truncated
<cristian_c> [ 3025.440516] sdf: p1 size 4067027304 extends beyond EOD, truncated
<cristian_c> [ 3025.443387] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk
<pafurijaz> non saprei ma in giro nella rete dicono che quei driver son quelli nuovi da usare per la gma500 e i pulsbo gfx son obsoleti. forse il problema è che bisogna configurare il file https://github.com/EMGD-Community/intel-binaries-linux/blob/master/config/xorg.conf/ASUS_T91.conf
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, i poulsbo sono obsoleti, è scritto anche nel wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, ma dici dopo aver installato i ppa?
<cristian_c> franco56, ma la pennetta non la monti solo in ubuntu?
<cristian_c> franco56, puoi postare una schermata di gparted?
<franco56> ok
<BlackKatMike> Ciao a tutti... immagino che ormai sarà una domanda che gira da ore e chiedo scusa... it.archive.ubuntu.com sembra giù. Notizie?
<franco56> mi dice che il programma non e installato
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, io leggo asys t91
<cristian_c> *asus
<pafurijaz> no dopo aver installato i driver ma io non capisco bene il modo, in questa pagina ci sono alcuni passaggi, ma non sono sicuro di capire tutto il meccanismo. https://github.com/EMGD-Community/intel-binaries-linux
<cristian_c> franco56, sudo apt-get install gparted
<franco56> e che posso installarlo qui : sudo apt-get install gparted
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, ok
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, ok, ho visto la guida su github
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, forse è meglio se ne parliamo in #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> BlackKatMike, non saprei se ci sono problemi, ma puoi sempre aprire software-properties-gtk, cliccare sul menu a tendina, scegliere altro, e poi seleziona server migliore
<cristian_c> franco56, installalo pure
<pafurijaz> ok devo entrare in quel canale??
<cristian_c> pafurijaz, sì
<fabio_cc> pafurijaz, prima devi entrare
<cristian_c> visto che è guida non ufficiale
<fabio_cc> pafurijaz, scusa, ho letto male
<fabio_cc> :D
<BlackKatMike> fabio_cc: sì, lo so, era giusto per curiosità :) grazie.
<franco56> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584891/
<franco56> cristin mi ha dato questo
<franco56> non mi scarica i pacchetti
<fabio_cc> franco56, casca a fagiolo, segui quello che ho scritto a BlackKatMike
<fabio_cc> [12:01] <fabio_cc> BlackKatMike, non saprei se ci sono problemi, ma puoi sempre aprire software-properties-gtk, cliccare sul menu a tendina, scegliere altro, e poi seleziona server migliore
<franco56> ma cosa cristian?
<cristian_c> BlackKatMike, sì, abbiamo tutti lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> i server saranno ciucchi
<cristian_c> franco56, non puoi installare gparted
<cristian_c> a meno di non cambiare il server
<franco56> io ho fastweb
<cristian_c> lol
<fabio_cc> lol
<franco56> lol
<fabio_cc> franco56, leggi quello che ti ho scritto
<franco56> dove?
<fabio_cc> [12:05] <fabio_cc> [12:01] <fabio_cc> BlackKatMike, non saprei se ci sono problemi, ma puoi sempre aprire software-properties-gtk, cliccare sul menu a tendina, scegliere altro, e poi seleziona server migliore
<franco56> i server
<fabio_cc> e 2
<franco56> e na parola hahahaha
<fabio_cc> franco56, è semplice
<fabio_cc> franco56, nel terminale scrivi software-properties-gtk
<franco56> da dove si apre??? hahahaha scusa cristian ma non so usare ancora 14.10
<fabio_cc> franco56, premi ctrl+t
<fabio_cc> franco56, ctrl+alt+t
<franco56> fatto
<fabio_cc> franco56, scrivi software-properties-gtk
<fabio_cc> franco56, usa copia/incolla
<franco56> sono su software aggiornamenti
<fabio_cc> franco56, ok clicca sul menù a tendina, e scegli altro
<franco56> come cambio i server?
<BlackKatMike> Speriamo che il mirror italiano dei repo torni su... devo staccare. Grazie e ciao!
<fabio_cc> franco56, se leggessi quello che ti scrivo
<fabio_cc> BlackKatMike, mica è l'unico italiano
<fabio_cc> BlackKatMike, comunque puoi seguire anche tu questo procedimento
<jester-> BlackKatMike: è rotto da un anno e nessuno la aggiusta ma un server vale l'altro
<franco56> sono su : scelta server da cui scaricare
<franco56> su ITALIA
<franco56> ci sono 6 server
<cristian_c> franco56, scegline uno , tranne quello in uso
<cristian_c> se c'è , crazynetwork
<franco56> si c'è
<jester-> minghia averla li belle che biotta e non trovare il verso..................
<cristian_c> allora seleziona quello
<cristian_c> ihihi
<franco56> adesso?
<franco56> faccio scegli server per chiuder?
<cristian_c> scegli server
<BlackKatMike> jester-: parlo di it.archive.ubuntu.com, veramente lo uso quotidianamente tra aggiornamenti ed altro, ultimamente, non mi sembra rotto da un anno. Forse intendevi un altro repo? Cmq poco male, finché è giù ne ho scelto un altro.
<cristian_c> l'importante è che funzi un altro
<fabio_cc> franco56, scusa ero al telefono
<jester-> BlackKatMike: è rotto quindi cambialo
<BlackKatMike> Scusate ragazzi ma devo staccare sul serio ora, mi ero collegato solo x curiosità sullo stato del repo. Ciao e grazie!
<BlackKatMike> jester, sì, già cambiato.
<BlackKatMike> ciaooo!
<franco56> tranquillo intanto sta aggiornando la cache
<fabio_cc> ciao BlackKatMike
<franco56> cavolo mi dice non riuscito????
<franco56> devo cambiare ancora server??
<fabio_cc> franco56, clicca su seleziona server migliore
<franco56> ok e me l'ha messo anche nel terminale
<cristian_c> franco56, confermano che crazynetwork funza
<cristian_c> cos'hai fatto dopo averlo selezionato?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<franco56> ho fatto scegli server
<cristian_c> e poi?
<franco56> ha fatto la cache
<franco56> e mi ha detto che non e riuscito
<franco56> ripeto l'operazione?
<fabio_cc> franco56, ma ti va la connessione a internet?
<franco56> si si
<fabio_cc> franco56, sei dallo stesso pc?
<cristian_c> franco56, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> ripasta
<fabio_cc> franco56, ok
<franco56> come dallo stesso pc?
<franco56> certo
<fabio_cc> franco56, okok, apposto
<franco56> adesso mi da  crazynetwrork
<fabio_cc> franco56, metti su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<franco56> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584956/
<franco56> mi pare che sia un server diverso da quello impostato che è:crazynetwork
<cristian_c> franco56, non mi hai seguito
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> franco56, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> ti pare che sia lo stesso comando?
<franco56> può darsi cristian che e un c.... di casino per me hehehe scusa
<cristian_c> franco56, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> e posta su pastebin il risultato di quel comando
<franco56> ti posro il risultato ok
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<franco56> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10584974/
<cristian_c> W: Impossibile recuperare cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.1)/dists/utopic/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Usare apt-cdrom per far riconoscere questo CD-ROM da APT. apt-get update non può essere usato per aggiungere nuovi CD-ROM
<cristian_c> franco56, il problema è che hai attivato repo dvd
<cristian_c> franco56, vai a disattivarlo da Sorgenti software
<cristian_c> e poi ridigita sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> disattiva cd rom
<franco56> da dove ci arrivo?
<cristian_c> franco56, come prima
<cristian_c> franco56, da dove hai cambiato i server?
<cristian_c> franco56, una volta aperto Software e aggiornamenti, seleziona la scheda Altro software
<cristian_c> lì puoi togliere la spunta a cdrom...
<cristian_c> poi premi chiudi
<franco56> non c'è cdrom
<franco56> cdrom lo vedo in software ubuntu
<franco56> nella peima finestra
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> franco56, posta schermata
<cristian_c> altrimenti non se ne esce
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> franco56: eticehtta altro software togli la spunta dalla prima riga in alto
<cristian_c> franco56, sei nuovo ma già le mani non le tieni a posto, ihihi
<jester-> cristian_c: ha fatto ubuntu da sola
<franco56> quella e già tolta
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<cristian_c> franco56, non mi pare visto che apt-get update non mente
<jester-> allora non dovrebbe vedere il cdrom
<cristian_c> posta la schermata
<franco56> come te la posto?? non mi fa copia incolla
<jester-> franco56: si ha a vaga senzazione che tu stia trollando
<franco56> hahahaha
<ExPBoy> :)
<franco56> allora nella prima scermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<franco56> SOFTWARE UBUNTU
<franco56> in fondo
<ExPBoy> ?
<fabio_cc> franco56, la schermata la prendi con il tasto stamp
<franco56> li c'è  installable da cd.rom/dvd
<fabio_cc> franco56, devi postare la schermata
<franco56> non riesco
<cristian_c> qual è o problema?
<franco56> non mi fa fare copia incolla
<ExPBoy> franco56, non devi fare copia incolla
<franco56> altro non sapreo come fare
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> franco56, ultimo tentativo
<cristian_c> hai fatto la foto?
<fabio_cc> franco56, ma perché non leggi?
<fabio_cc> [12:46] <fabio_cc> franco56, la schermata la prendi con il tasto stamp
<fabio_cc> franco56, ma la mia scrittura è invisibile
<fabio_cc> ?
<franco56> ma dov'è sto tasti stampa?????
<cristian_c> ah, non l'hai fatta
<fabio_cc> franco56, sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> sulla tastiera, altrimenti prendi la fotocamera e ci fai una bella foto
<cristian_c> :P
<ExPBoy> dopo il tasto F12
<jester-> cristian_c: dont feed the troll
<fabio_cc> ExPBoy, da me è dopo pausa lol
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> avrai una tastiera figa
<franco56> cavolo
<fabio_cc> ExPBoy, :D
<jester-> a me fra ins e pausa
<fabio_cc> jester-, lol
<jester-> accipicchia
<ExPBoy> sopra a ins e a destra di F12
<ExPBoy> (e basta)
<franco56> ok ma dopo come la mando? dove la salva??
<jester-> c'è scritto stamp
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> e quattro
<cristian_c> franco56, si trova nella home
<franco56> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10585039/
<ExPBoy> :(
<jester-> che bel trulà
<ExPBoy> ok tempo perso
<cristian_c> eh
<fabio_cc> .
<franco56> la vedi??
<fabio_cc> franco56, basta
<fabio_cc> franco56, devi leggere quello che ti si scrive
<jester-> !troll | franco56
<ubot-it> franco56: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<franco56> ok scusate
<franco56> non riesco
<franco56> devo andare a lavorare
<cristian_c> buon lavoro
<franco56> grazie di tutto siete stati gentilissimi
<jester-> pure il buon giobbe si sarebbe scassato i maroni circa un'ora fa
<franco56> grazie cristian
<cristian_c> lol
<franco56> hahaha cia a tutti
<jester-> che lavoro fai di bello
<ExPBoy> seee
<jester-> il sigiunatt?
<ExPBoy> hihi
<maxel---maxel> salve
<maxel---maxel> è qui che si chiede quando si ha un problema?
<maxel---maxel> ho un problema
<maxel---maxel> volevo installare ubuntu studio e andando nel boot non mi riconsce la chiavetta usb
<massy> buongiorno , ho bisogno di un consiglio .un conoscente mi ha consigliato di passare al sistema operativo linux , dove posso acquistarlo .grazie
<glpiana> ola
<fraaaa> come si gestiscono le partizioni su ubuntu
<gigirock> fraaaa, con gparted
<gigirock> !info gparted | fraaaa
<ubot-it> fraaaa: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18.0-1 (trusty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<fraaaa> ma devo installarlo
<fraaaa> sono in versione live
<gigirock> fraaaa, no penso che ci sia , che versione di live stai usando ?
<krabador> fraaaa: se vuoi installare in dual boot con windows , ed hai quella famosa partizione da 12 GB , apri gparted , ridimensioni quella adiacente , assegni lo spazio all'altra, e fai partire l'installazione
<fraaaa> krabador ci provo
<krabador> fraaaa: il tutto è molto più rapido e indicato , se win è deframmentato
<fraaaa> in file system cosa metto_
<fraaaa> ho anche la lingua e la tastiera inglese non riesco ad inserire la punteggiatura
<krabador> ext4
<fraaaa> ora mi trovo in questa situazione, devo unire una partizione ntfs e una ext4. Come si fa_
<fraaaa> riesco solo a ridimensionarle
<fraaaa> ora le ho formattate entrambe ntfs
<fraaaa> non trovo il comando unisco
<fraaaa> unisci*
<krabador> fraaaa, fino ad adesso si è parlato di ridimensionare , e aggiungere spazio , non di unire
<fraaaa> come si fa ad assegnare lo spazio ad una partizione
<krabador> ma hai aperto gparted per uno scopo o per giocarci ?
<fraaaa> per uno scopo
<krabador> e allora perché hai formattato, piuttosto che chiedere come ridimensionare?
<fraaaa> perche cosi entrambe le partizioni erano ntfs
<fraaaa> non riesco a ridimensionare mi fa solo diminuire
<krabador> tasto destro sulla partizione, "ridimensiona/sposta" o "resize/move"
<krabador> se in inglese
<fraaaa> ci sono
<krabador> puoi cliccare sui bordi della partizione , in un lato o in un altro per togliere spazio
<fraaaa> e per aggiungerlo_
<krabador> fraaaa: ma se hai formattato entrambe in NTFS, non ti servono ?
<krabador> in tal caso , puoi eliminarle entrambi e crearne una nuova
<fraaaa> provo
<krabador> fraaaa: per aggiungerlo , se prima non sgomberi spazio , non puoi assegnarlo ad altre , sempre con resize / nove
<krabador> *move
<krabador> fraaaa: niente di quello che fai in gparted diventa effettivo finquando non cliccji sulla v verde , che applica le modifiche
<fraaaa> 15 gb si riempiono subito_
<fraaaa> se uso ubuntu
<fraaaa> ?
<krabador> quindi , se tieni a dati , pensa bene a quello che stai facendo
<krabador> fraaaa: si
<fraaaa> quanti me ne consigli_
<krabador> fraaaa: questo disco , cosa deve contenere?
<fraaaa> al massimo solo programmi
<fraaaa> niente file tipo musica video o altro
<krabador> l'hard disk in toto, intendo
<fraaaa> il disco contiene circa 220 gb per win, e 15 linux, ma posso dedicare piu spazio a linux se [ necessario
<krabador> fraaaa: ma non hai formattato entrambe le partizioni?
<fraaaa> ho sistemato
<fraaaa> ora ne ho due
<krabador> fraaaa: se hai formattato non hai più win
<ExPBoy> fraaaa,  magari puoi postare la schernata di gparted che vediamo?
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fraaaa> ora se mi dici che 15gb bastano per linux lo installo su 15 gb
<krabador> fraaaa: minimo 20
<fraaaa> come si fa la foto alla schermata
<krabador> ma non devi farci un favore
<krabador> premi il tasto stampa
<ExPBoy> :(
<krabador> stamp
<fraaaa> ok e poi_
<krabador> vai sul sito indicato
<krabador> troverai l'immagine nella cartella immagini
<fraaaa> comunque non ho formattato la partizione di win
<krabador> fraaaa: in ogni caso , te lo ripeto, niente di quello che hai fatto in gparted è effettivo fin quando non premi la v verde
<fraaaa> quello che ho fatto [ ridurre di qualche gb la partizione di win poi unificarla con quella da 12
<krabador> puoi ripensarci fino all'ultimo momento
<Angelory> Buonasera a tutti. Non riesco a trovare una stampante compatibile co linux ubuntu 14.04, mi potreste aiutare grazie
<esu> prendi una qualunque stampante HP
<krabador> Angelory: moltissime stampanti hp sono perfettamente supportate
<Angelory> ciao esu e krabador, anche se sulla scheda della stampante non esiste la compatibilità?
<krabador> Angelory: guarda la disponibilità del driver
<krabador> Angelory: sempre sul sito hp
<Angelory> krabador: adesso vedo, grazie
<esu> installa hplip
<esu> contiene moltissimi driver hp
<esu> comunque controlla su internet per essere sicuro
<Angelory> esu: grz.....
<vinx> Salve,
<krabador> !ciao | vinx
<ubot-it> vinx: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<vinx> Vorrei installare Ubuntu in macchina virtuale che girerà sotto windows 8, ho un pc con 4gb di ram, i3 e 500 gb di hard disk,  che programma mi consigliate tra Virtualbox, vmware , etc? Avrò delle prestazioni accettabili con il mio sistema?
<jester-> vinx: vmware player
<esu> vinx: le prestazioni su macchina virtuale sono sempre peggiori
<vinx> si è chiaro
<esu> alla macchina virtuale potrai affidare al massimo 2 GB di ram
<jester-> vinx: con 2 gb ram per parte sarà accettabile
<esu> vinx: ti consiglio di ripiegare su una derivata: Xubuntu o Lubuntu
<esu> Unity secondo me è troppo pesante per una macchina con soli 2gb di ram
<vinx> intendo dire, dato che ubuntu richiede una certa ram, è meglio una versione più leggere tipo xubuntu, etc, oppure posso comunque  usare ubuntu  e non avere grandi rallantementi?
<vinx> ho 4gb di ram, pensi che possa andare?
<CiroN> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<vinx> Buon pomeriggio
<CiroN> fabio_cc stamattina, inerente al pc HP con Win8 da affiancare ad ubuntu, mi si diceva di sistemare l'hdd da windows, ed eccomi quà
<krabador> vinx: possono essere accettabili , Ubuntu principale, ha Unity che ha un certo peso a livello grafico
<krabador> vinx: fa una bella partizione , lo usi realmente e risolvi il problema
<unqou> una domanda, a cui non riesco a dare una risposta.... è possibile "ripulire" la lista contenuta nella "notify icon" (o come si chiama)? Mi riferisco a quella icona a forma di busta che c'è in Unity, nella zona in cui si vede anche l'ora (giusto per capirci)
<unqou> grazie
<unqou> (ovviamente... se è possibile chiedo come si deve fare xD)
<vinx> faccio una prova con vmware, se mi rendo conto di avere basse prestazioni allora partiziono
<vinx> perdonate l'ignoranza, vmware è gratuito?
<vinx> o ne esiste una versione gratuita?
<vinx> l'ho gia usato ma adesso non ricordo se si poteva installare una versione di prova
<johack> salve a tutti!!! qualcuno mi sa dire come fare un pò di pulizia??
<unqou> vinx: prova VirtualBox
<unqou> johack... precisa meglio la tua domanda
<vinx> si VirtualBox lo conosco, l'ho gia usato
<unqou> in che senso "fare un po' di pulizia"?
<johack> eliminare cose che nn servono, tipo i kernel vecchi
<unqou> quindi sostanzialmente disisntallare completamente moduli non più utilizzati ed installati, giusto?
<vinx> vmware però mi sembrava più "scattante"
<unqou> purtroppo in questo non saprei aiutarti in modo consapevole, perché ancora non credo di avere una risposta precisa
<johack> unqou:giusto
<unqou> nel senso che con apt-get uninstall rimuovi un singolo modulo
<johack> unqou: mi conviene aspettare qualcuno che sappia aiutarmi
<unqou> però non rimuovi la roba attorno
<unqou> sì ti conviene...
<johack> unqou: grazie lo stesso
<unqou> perché ho una idea generale di come funzioni apt-get, ma non sufficientemente approfondita per esserti d'aiuto
<unqou> (il mio vero nickname, comunque.... è quello che si leggerebbe sotto-sopra :P)
<johack> nobun
<unqou> yep xD
<johack> :)
<unqou> uso qui unqou per una questione legata ad un altro chan qui su freenode :P
<unqou> (dove comunque sanno chi sono ;)+
<johack> unqou: ok
<krabador> johack: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<unqou> salve krabador  :)
<krabador> johack: rimuovi poi tutti i kernel , tranne gli ultimi 2
<krabador> con sudo apt-get remove --purge
<johack> krabador: http://pastebin.com/WJH7q9ix
<krabador> salve unqou
<johack> krabador: mi dici come disistallare??
<krabador> johack, quanta bella roba
<krabador> johack: te l'ho appena detto
<johack> krabador: razie grazie
<johack> krabador: non conosco il comando
<johack> krabador: scusa nn avevo letto!!! dopo il purge che ci va??
<krabador> tutti i kernel che vuoi disinstallare
<krabador> copi ed incolli i loro nomi , con uno spazio in mezzo
<krabador> johack: tutti tranne i 2 più recenti
<unqou> krabador: provo a riformularti la mia domanda....
<johack> krabador: parto dal 24 fino all 44
<johack> krabador: con gli extra come mi comporto??
<krabador> johack: sia linux-image che linux-image-extras
<unqou> krabador: che tu sappia,  è possibile "ripulire" la lista contenuta nella "notify icon" (o come si chiama)? Mi riferisco a quella icona a forma di busta che c'è in Unity, nella zona in cui si vede anche l'ora (giusto per capirci)
<sib> qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano con tomcat?
<johack> krabador: cè qualche altra cosa che posso fare fuori xkè inutile??
<krabador> i pacchetti degli aggiornamenti
<krabador> johack: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> unqou: non saprei , cosa ti si accumula?
<johack> krabador: niente altro??
<unqou> le etichette di disponibilità di Pidgin (dopo aver usato pidgin una volta), ora mi notifica anche thunderbird da quando ho iniziato ad usarlo ed infine mi mette l'icona di xchat
<krabador> unqou: è la sua utilità
<unqou> stavo pensando di fare un refresh ogni tanto, giusto per tenerlo più in ordine, visto che poi forse passerei ad HexChat visto che è il miglioramento di xchat
<unqou> sì lo so krabador
<unqou> ma mi chiedevo se si poteva anche togliere roba, volendo.... e come
<krabador> quello puoi farlo
<krabador> riavvio
<unqou> ok a dopo... intanto grazie :)
<sib> ieri ho installato tomcat e andava tutto bene, visualizzavo la pagina corretta in localhost:8080... Oggi ho riacceso il pc e fatto ripartire tomcat, ma se provo a caricare localhost:8080 mi carica una pagina completamente bianca. Caricando invece localhost (senza specificare la porta) mi appare la pagina corretta, ma se provo ad aprire i file che h
<sib> o nella cartella ROOT mi da errore 404... Qualche suggerimento?
<unqou> sib: io uso xampp e non tomcat
<unqou> ma intanto credo che uno dei problemi è che hai localizzato in ROOT
<unqou> probabilmente non hai eseguito tomcat in root? (provo ad azzardare)
<johack> krabador: cè un modo per gestire a meglio la RAM del sistema?
<unqou> al momento non è connesso... sta riavviando il pc
<krabador> unqou, che ubuntu?
<johack> krabador: esiste qualche programma per la gestione ottimale della ram??
<krabador> johack, su linux la ram si usa
<sib> unqou: scusami ma non sono molto pratico, ho iniziato da poco... Cosa intendi per localizzare in ROOT? Comuqnue la cosa strana è che fino a ieri funzionava e non ho cambiato nulla
<unqou> krabador: ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 64bit
<unqou> sib... purtroppo non conosco tomcat, perché uso xampp per quello che tu stai facendo
<sib> ok grazie lo stesso
<unqou> ma immagino che tu debba lanciare tomcat coi permessi di root se hai messo i file in ROOT
<unqou> tipo
<johack> krabador: http://pastebin.com/E2Zr9uJv
<unqou> gksudo -k -u root /percorso/topcat
<sib> ho avviato tomcat da terminale con il comando sudo
<unqou> va benissimo anche sudo
<krabador> johack, molto bene
<krabador> unqou, per l'attività in corso, ha "pulisci" in basso
<unqou> è disattivato
<sib> ma pare che non funzioni... beh vediamo se riesco a trovare qualcosa in rete, per adesso non ho trovato nessuno con il mio stesso problema
<johack> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean  non mi cancella nulla!!!
<johack> krabador: posso fare altro?
<unqou> krabador: purtroppo "pulisci" mi appare disattivato
<unqou> sennò lo usavo :P
<krabador> unqou, si attiva quando si accumulano eventi
<krabador> johack, il secondo non ha output
<krabador> johack, hai sgomberato la cartella con i pacchetti scaricati durande gli aggiornamenti
<johack> krabador: finito allora??
<krabador> johack, quanta ram hai?
<johack> krabador: 4gb
<krabador> johack, che ubuntu stai usando, con che cpu e scheda video?
<johack> krabador: sono un portatile asus x52j intel core i5, geforce 310m, ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> johack, allora puo' andare cosi', usi driver proprietari per la scheda?
<johack> krabador: non so
<krabador> johack, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<CiroN> chiedo scusa se insisto ma sono in panne e voglio vedere la felicità di mia madre sul suo viso, mettendole il pc a posto insieme a voi, mi aiutereste per piacere? Grazie  per avermi letto
<krabador> CiroN, se riguarda ubuntu, chiedi pure
<CiroN> ok
<gigirock> se per la mamma ................
<krabador> per tutto il resto, ci sono i centri assistenza
<johack> krabador: http://pastebin.com/bmnSzTaj
<CiroN> gigirock il pc è di mia madre, davvero
<gigirock> !domanda | CiroN
<ubot-it> CiroN: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> unqou, un attimo
<CiroN> krabador, ti spiego: Ho win 8 e dovrei mettere Ubuntu 14.04.1 a fianco, sto leggendo la pagina che spiega l'installazione uefi, partendo dalla gestione del disco sotto  win per fare  spazio alle nuove partizioni manualmente, ma temo di combinare casini
<krabador> CiroN, allora, va disabilitato secure boot, e fastboot da bios
<johack> krabador: devo procedere in qualche modo?
<CiroN> krabador mi riconnetto quando ho fatto
<CiroN> grazie, a dopo
<fra_dolcino> ho xubuntu 14.04 su acer e1-570g, scheda grafica nvidia optimus 740M, più intel integrata, all'avvio, probabilmente dopo normali aggiornamenti del giorno prima non si avviava più, congelandosi subito dopo la schermata blu con logo
<fra_dolcino> ho provato a fare BootRepair, portandolo a termine con una live, ma il problema non si è risolto
<krabador> fra_dolcino, hai solo xubuntu in questa macchina?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, quando l'ho comprato c'era anche windows che è stato tolto subito dopo, un anno fa circa
<krabador> fra_dolcino, solo per sapere se hai un solo sistema
<fra_dolcino> ho provato la modalità ripristino e ora mi apre la schermata testuale di login, con messaggio di errore initctl: event failed
<krabador> fra_dolcino, "provato" ---> cosa ha fatto di preciso?
<fra_dolcino> eventualmente posso accedere da live sul pc danneggiato
<krabador> fra_dolcino, hai home separata?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ho fatto clean, dpkg non completato perché non si connetteva alle repo e boot
<fra_dolcino> krabador: la home separata non sono sicuro, posso postare la schermata di gparted?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, torna in console di recovery , con un cavo lan
<krabador> e ripedi dpkg
<krabador> *ripeti
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok, un mpomento
<krabador> fra_dolcino, quantomeno, quando sei andato in recovery console, hai provato ad abilitare la rete tramite "networking" ?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, si, l'ho fatto
<fra_dolcino> con cavo attaccato
<krabador> fra_dolcino, che messaggio ha restituito?
<fra_dolcino> ora riprovo e ti dico
<fra_dolcino> sono nel menù recovery
<fra_dolcino> krabador, tenta di connettersi, ma la schermata di bash scompare subito dopo, tornando al menu principale, mi pare di aver letto "could not find device..." è possibile fermare quella schermata'
<krabador> unqou, ls -la ~/.config/indicators/messages
<unqou> grazie krabador :)
<unqou> ora provo
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok sta scaricando
<krabador> unqou, è per vedere che cosa c'è dentro
<krabador> fra_dolcino, bene
<unqou> immaginavo .... ma proviamo a vedere che da :)
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ho aggiunto i permessi di root prima, forse era quello
<unqou> krabador: ls: impossibile accedere a /home/user/.config/indicators/messages: File o directory non esistente
<fra_dolcino> krabador, mi fa aggiornare il kernel
<unqou> (ovviamente "user" è il mio nome utente)
<krabador> unqou, prova a vedere se hai .config/indicators
<unqou> mi pare di no
<johack> salve a tutti!!!1
<johack> krabador: devo procedere in qualche modo??
<krabador> johack, hai installato un driver nvidia, ed è in uso, ma antecedente all'ultimo disponibile
<johack> krabador: quindi?? questo influenza in qualche modo le prestazioni della ram?
<krabador> johack, non piu' di tanto, e se ti vanno bene le prestazioni video, puoi lasciarlo stare cosi'
<unqou> krabador: confermo.... non ho nemmeno .config/indicators
<unqou> provo a dare un find
<johack> krabador: l'unico problema che ho è che quando uso chrome mi succhia tanta ram!! e nn solo, devo stare attento a mantenere + programmi aperti
<krabador> johack, chrome è pesante in fatto di ram
<johack> krabador: quindi pensavo esistesse un utility che mi gestisse al meglio il consumo di ram
<krabador> johack, e ti ripeto, che su linux la ram si usa
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ho tentato di nuovo il ripristino, completandolo, ma al riavvio dopo la breve comparsa del simbolo xubuntu, si apre la schermata nera e si congela di nuovo
<krabador> fra_dolcino, fa apparire grub in avvio, premi il tasto "e" in corrispondenza della prima voce, va a cancellare "quiet splash" premi f10
<krabador> e vedi dove si blocca
<unqou> krabador.... se faccio      find $HOME | grep indicators            non appare nulla
<krabador> unqou, l'indicatore in questione, envelope, non ha modi diretti per essere settato
<fra_dolcino> krabador, la partizione boot, è formattata in fat32, non è strano?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, in sistemi con uefi no
<fra_dolcino> krabador, può essere quello il problema?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, no
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok sto provando quanto detto sopra nella schermata di grub dopo aver premuto "e"
<krabador> unqou, allora, ls -la /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ho cancellato la voce che conteneva "quiet splash" con backspace. l'intera riga
<krabador> fra_dolcino, non l'intera riga, solo quiet splash
<fra_dolcino> krabador,
<fra_dolcino> ok
<fra_dolcino> krabador, cancello "quite splash_acpi_backlight=vendor"?
<unqou> krabador: mi dà questo risultato --> rw-r--r-- 1 root root   40 apr 29  2014 empathy
<unqou> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   39 ott 27 17:57 pidgin
<unqou> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   44 feb 23 22:09 thunderbird
<fra_dolcino> krabador, letto male, non c'era underscore, quindi solo "quite splash" spero di non fare casini
<krabador> fra_dolcino, per favore, non girarci intorno
<krabador> fra_dolcino, tasto "e" alla prima voce grub, cancella le 2 parole
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ho premuto f10, è tornato al log-in testuale
<fra_dolcino> krabador, faccio un altro reboot
<krabador> unqou, allora, creando una cartella ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/   , all'interno puoi inserire le voci dei software che non vuoi che il tuo utente, veda, in quell'indicator
<unqou> grazie... ora provo
<krabador> voci che devono essere avere questo percorso /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications
<fra_dolcino> krabador, arrivato al menu grub scelgo la prima voce "ubuntu" per avviare il sistema, ma come prima si blocca con la schermata nera
<krabador> unqou, puoi anche cancellare le voci da quella cartella, ma poi varrebbe per tutti
<krabador> fra_dolcino, non ci siamo capiti
<unqou> ora provo
<fra_dolcino> krabador, su quale punto?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, al menu grub, scegli la prima voce , premi "e" , cancella quiet splash, premi f10 , e vedi per filo e per segno cosa fa la macchina
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ripeto l'operaizione
<fra_dolcino> krabador, premendo f10 si riavvia, ma non riesco a leggere i testi che scorrono, sono veloci
<fra_dolcino> krabador, provo a vedere in /var/log se trovo qualcosa
<krabador> fra_dolcino, come termina l'avvio senza quiet splash?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, hai installato driver proprietari della scheda video?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, con log-in testuale
<fra_dolcino> krabador, erano installati driver proprietari per nvidia, è una optimus con intel integrata, io di solito usavo intel
<krabador> fra_dolcino, esegui il login testuale, manda sudo apt-get update , riporta se hai errori alla fine
<fra_dolcino> si switchavano manualmente, ma nvidia dava problemi, c'era un bug
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok
<fra_dolcino> krabador, con update non da nessun errore
<krabador> fra_dolcino, dpkg -l | grep nvidia, e riporta per favore i pacchetti che ti vengono listati
<fra_dolcino> nvidia-331-updates, nvidia331-updates-dev, nvidia-common, nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates, nvidia-prime, nvidia-settings
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ci sono altri dettagli, ma per poterli copiare dovrei accedere dalla live, dato che scrivo da un altro pc
<krabador> fra_dolcino, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok
<fra_dolcino> krabador, l'asterisco sta per?
<maxel---maxel> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | maxel---maxel
<ubot-it> maxel---maxel: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fra_dolcino> krabador, cioè li devo cancellare tutti?
<maxel---maxel> è qui che si chiedono aiuti quando si ha problemi?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, vuoi provare cancellando uno alla volta?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, vanno cancellati tutti
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok :)
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> maxel---maxel, se hai ubuntu si
<fra_dolcino> krabador, via tutto
<maxel---maxel> non propio ubuntu
<maxel---maxel> perche lo voglio installare
<krabador> maxel---maxel, allora, mi spiace
<krabador> aahh, allora ok
<krabador> :D
<unqou> krabador: ho provato a copiare tutti i files che c'erano in /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications   e metterli in ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/  ma sembra che tutto sia esattamente come prima (non ho riavviato il pc. comunque)
<maxel---maxel> emm..
<maxel---maxel> io ho un bios uefi
<krabador> unqou, devono avere il percorso completo
<unqou> quindi applications-blacklist deve avere a sua volta come subdirectories  /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications  ?
<akis24> sera
<maxel---maxel> qualcuno che mi aiuti?
<maxel---maxel> sera
<jester-> maxel---maxel: circa?
<jester-> sera akis24
<akis24> sera jester-
<maxel---maxel> circa cosa?
<jester-> maxel---maxel: aiuto
<krabador> unqou, conpi con cp il percorso completo delle entries in /usr/share/indocators/messages/applications
<fra_dolcino> maxel---maxel, poni la domanda per esteso
<maxel---maxel> ok
<fra_dolcino> krabador, purgata nvidia, riavvio?
<krabador> unqou, cp /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/evolution ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/   ad esempio
<krabador> fra_dolcino, si
<unqou> krabador: io avevo fatto      cp /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/* .
<unqou> ed ero ovviamente dentro a     ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/    quando ho eseguito il comando
<jester-> usare il file manager è troppo semplice?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ;°( neanche quello aiuta, si congela come al solito
<maxel---maxel> ho un bios uefi e sto cercando di installare ubuntu studio e usando Unetbootin ho creato una chiavetta usb ma dopo andando nel boot ce scritto 4.usb e poi lo metto come 1.usb ma non si avvia non so se mi sono spiegato bene
<CiroN> Sera a tutti
<jester-> !uefi | maxel---maxel
<ubot-it> maxel---maxel: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<CiroN> krabador ci sei?
<maxel---maxel> ok
<maxel---maxel> maa
<maxel---maxel> una cosa
<akis24> maxel---maxel: dica pure
<maxel---maxel> avevo gia installato ubuntu su un notebook col classico bios
<maxel---maxel> e devo fare procedimenti diversi per un notebook con uefi?
<akis24> bene ora invece devi seguire la guida per installazione uefi
<krabador> maxel---maxel, ovviamente si
<maxel---maxel> ok
<krabador> maxel---maxel, in ogni caso , ricrea la pendrive con universal usb installer
<maxel---maxel> se avro altri problemi verro di nuovo qui
<krabador> !usbwin | maxel---maxel
<ubot-it> maxel---maxel: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> dopo averla formattata
<maxel---maxel> quello lo gia fatto
<krabador> unqou, quanti e quali software hai nell'indicator ?
<maxel---maxel> e poi ho anche disattivato il secure boot
<CiroN> Krabador sono in modalità uefi disattivata, ora dovrei fare il partizionamento manuale giusto?
<krabador> maxel---maxel, hai detto unetbootin
<maxel---maxel> ho provato con unetbootin
<maxel---maxel> ma non ha fuzionato
<maxel---maxel> e poi ho fatto la stessa cosa ma con universal usb installer
<maxel---maxel> e non fuziona
<unqou> nella "busta" ci sono pidgin, thunderbird ed xchat  attualmente
<unqou> non mi pare ci sia epiphany ma potrei sbagliare
<unqou> la gran parte dello spazio me lo occupa pidgin comunque
<krabador> maxel---maxel, ricrea la pendrive con Universal USB Installer ,e  segui la guida uefi
<maxel---maxel> ci provo
<krabador> unqou, se è in /user/share/ ...   , c'è, anche se non lo usi
<Enrg1999> Buonasera. Ho un dubbio. Vale la pena di fare l'avanzamento di versione da xubuntu 14.04 a xubuntu 14.10? Grazie
<krabador> Enrg1999, la prima è supportata 5 anni, in bug e sicurezza, ma con il parco software , tranne firefox e pochi altri, ancorato ad aprile 2014, la seconda è tutta aggiornata ad ottobre 2014 , ma supportata solo 9 mesi
<jester-> Enrg1999: dipende dalle tue esigenza e per cosa lo usi il pc
<krabador> Enrg1999, tieni in considerazione che tra un mese esce 15.04
<Enrg1999> Quindi mi conviene aspettare quella?
<jester-> ma non puoi avanzare direttamente
<CiroN> non so come continuare per mettere ubuntu 14.04.1 al fianco di win 8
<Enrg1999> Uso il pc per navigare in internet e per la scuola(freepascal e libreoffice) nient'altro
<Enrg1999> Ok e apparte aggiornamenti dei programmi non c'è niente di nuovo?
<krabador> Enrg1999, se non ti interessano per forza le ultime versioni di sofrware vari, e le prestazioni 3d della scheda video, che è vincolata al driver, che nella lts non viene aggiornato, puoi usare 14.04
<Enrg1999> Ok capito grazie a tutti
<Enrg1999> E' sempre una comunità bellissima e pronta ad aiutare questa. Grazie ancora
<fra_dolcino> come è possibile ottenere i permessi da una live per poter accedere ai propri documenti?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, cosa è successo al riavvio?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, purtroppo non ha risolto la cosa la rimozione dei driver nvidia, ha fatto la stessa cosa, cioè si è congelato
<krabador> sempre col login testuale?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, no, si congela e basta, subito dopo una breve comparsa del logo xubuntu
<fra_dolcino> krabador, è andato al log in testuale solo dopo il ripristino mi pare
<krabador> fra_dolcino, sempre premendo " e " da grub, cancella quiet splash, scrivi nomodeset e prova
<CiroN> Vi prego di aiutarmi ad installare ubuntu al fianco di win 8 su questo pc, molte cose non le capisco da solo
<jester-> CiroN: la 14.10 fa da sola, basta sceglere installa a finco
<jester-> fianco
<krabador> CiroN, va pero' a disabilitare "avvio rapido " all'interno di windows 8
<jester-> in opzioni di avvio
<CiroN> krabador è uscita la scritta su desktop: secureboot non è configurato correttamente
<krabador> win8  è stato installato con secureboot abilitato, è normale che te lo segnali
<CiroN> quindi nessun problema? cmq cosa strana, mi faceva fare comunque partire con il live di ubuntu anche con secure attivato
<krabador> CiroN, hai scaricato 14.10?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, mettendo nomodeset al posto di  quiet splash, torna al log in testuale
<CiroN> no, mo la scarico
<CiroN> quando esce la 15.10 si aggiorna da solo?
<krabador> CiroN, la 15.04, esce ad aprile, la 15.10 a ottobre
<krabador> si potrà fare avanzamento , ma non devi smanettare troppo col sistema
<jester-> e stare alla larga dai ppa
<krabador> fra_dolcino, fa il login testuale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CiroN> ok, seguirò i votri consigli e vi contatterò per ogni dubbio
<maxel---maxel> ciao
<maxel---maxel> krabador
<maxel---maxel> ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare?
<krabador> maxel---maxel, io leggo solo "krabador"
<krabador> se specificassi la domanda
<fra_dolcino> krabador, sto facendo reboot dopo update e dist-upgrade ma niente da fare ;°°(
<maxel---maxel> te lo dico adesso il problema
<krabador> maxel---maxel, tieni presente una cosa, qui dentro poni direttamente la domanda, se qualcuno puo' e vuole risponderti lo fa, e la presenza del nick nella lista utenti non è sinonimo assoluto di attesa di domande da parte dei presenti
<maxel---maxel> ok
<maxel---maxel> ho provato a fare quello che mi hai detto e ho disattivato il fast startup e il secure boot ma andando nel boot c'era solo 4.usb neanche il nome del chiavetta neanche uefi li vicino e poi lo messo come 1.usb ma non funziona ancora
<krabador> maxel---maxel, è il menu rapido di boot in avvio, o le impostzioni in bios?
<maxel---maxel> ero andato nel bios e li c'era anche la opzione boot
<krabador> fra_dolcino, in ogni caso, cosa ha fatto sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<maxel---maxel> che cosa facco ora?
<krabador> maxel---maxel, spegni la macchina , stacca la pendrive, riattaccala, accendi, e intepella subito il menu rapido di boot in avvio, se disponibile, e prevalentemente abilitato
<maxel---maxel> ok
<fra_dolcino> krabador, non succede niente, scarica, estraie, configura, nessun errore
<widecurio64> salve a tutti! ho un problema con l'installazione dei driver nvidia!
<krabador> fra_dolcino, è utile sapere cosa
<jester-> widecurio64: di che tipo
<fra_dolcino> krabador, dovrei postarti tutto l'output?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, si
<widecurio64> del tipo che avvio il file .run e mi dice:You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING THE
<widecurio64>          NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<krabador> fra_dolcino, ci vogliono informazioni per dare supporto
<widecurio64> devo uscire da X ma non so come si fa!
<krabador> widecurio64, stai cercando di installare il .run scaricato dal sito?
<widecurio64> si
<krabador> widecurio64, in ubuntu è consigliato usare quello pacchettizzato e presente nei repositories ufficiali
<jester-> widecurio64: non funziona usa driver aggiuntivi e installa il testato
<widecurio64> ma nei driver aggiuntivi non mi mette niente!
<maxel---maxel> ciao
<jester-> widecurio64: sicuro di avere una invidia?
<maxel---maxel> krabador non ha funzionato
<krabador> maxel---maxel, a sapere che hai fatto...
<jester-> widecurio64: lspci e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | widecurio64
<ubot-it> widecurio64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<widecurio64> si gtx 750 ti
<widecurio64> e quale risposta----------'
<krabador> widecurio64, che ubuntu?
<widecurio64> ?
<jester-> widecurio64: al comando lspci nel terminale
<widecurio64> kubuntu
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ma posso farlo dalla live??
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10586919/
<jester-> widecurio64: 14.10?
<widecurio64> si
<widecurio64> 64 bit
<jester-> widecurio64: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<fra_dolcino> krabador, o per forza dall'ubuntu testuale
<widecurio64> lo sta facendo
<maxel---maxel> ho spento il notebook. ho tolto la chiavetta. ho rimesso la chiavetta. ho acceso il notebook. ho premuto f12 per andare nel boot. ho messo da 4.usb a 1.usb. ho premuto invio e poi mi è partito windows (10)
<jester-> widecurio64: poi riavvia se non funza serve un ppa
<jester-> che poi non ti farà avanzare
<CiroN> provo ad installarlo, a piu
<CiroN> tardi
<widecurio64> ok, ma se non va neanche il ppa devo installare quelli che si trovano sul sito!
<jester-> widecurio64: il ppa va perchè ha versioni piu recenti
<jester-> widecurio64: dimentica quelli del sito
<maxel---maxel> ho provato di tutto (quasi tutto)
<maxel---maxel> cosa posso fare ancora
<maxel---maxel> aiutoooooo
<widecurio64> ok
<maxel---maxel> cosa faccio?
<widecurio64> ha finito, riavvio e vengo!
<maxel---maxel> qualcuno mi puo ascoltare pf?
<krabador> maxel---maxel, quale versione di ubuntu stai cercando di far partire?
<maxel---maxel> ubuntu studio 14.10
<krabador> maxel---maxel, controlla l'hash della iso scaricata
<krabador> !md5 | maxel---maxel
<ubot-it> maxel---maxel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<krabador> se coincide , rifà un'altra pendrive
<krabador> questo , dando per scontato che secure boot sia correttamente disabilitato
<maxel---maxel> cos'è e come faccio a controllare l'hash?
<krabador> il link sopra
<maxel---maxel> ok
<krabador> maxel---maxel, pc fisso o notebook? se fisso segnala scheda madre, se notebook segnala il modello
<maxel---maxel> ho un notebook
<widecurio64> eccomi
<widecurio64> allora ha parzialmente funzionato!
<maxel---maxel> toshiba satellite p70-a-11r
<krabador> widecurio64, nel senso?
<widecurio64> adesso finalmente ho la mia risoluzione ma quando sposto le finestre ad esempio vengono come tagliate!(non so spiegare)
<maxel---maxel> krabador gli hash coincidono
<krabador> widecurio64, allora, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> widecurio64, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> widecurio64, se usi ubuntu e non derivata
<widecurio64> io ho derivata!
<krabador> widecurio64, se cerchi supporto devi specificare
<widecurio64> sorry ma lo ho scritto prima che uso kubuntu
<maxel---maxel> krabador cosa faccio se coincidono gli hash?
<krabador> scorri i messaggi indietro
<maxel---maxel> ok
<maxel---maxel> ma se l altra pen drive non funziona?
<krabador> maxel---maxel, una cosa per volta
<maxel---maxel> ok
<maxel---maxel> come sempre ci provo e ritorno
<widecurio64> comunque io che ho kubuntu che devo fare?
<krabador> widecurio64, allora, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> al riavvio sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-346
<krabador> riavvii
<widecurio64> ok comunque al primo comando mi scriveva alcune cose come non installate
<widecurio64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587050/
<krabador> widecurio64, hai messo sudo , prima del comando?
<widecurio64> si
<krabador> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<krabador> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<krabador> non è andato a buon fine, hai gestore di pacchetti aperto, o software center?
<widecurio64> si, visto ora
<krabador> rimandalo
<widecurio64> ok
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<widecurio64> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<widecurio64>  nvidia-331
<widecurio64> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<widecurio64> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<widecurio64>  nvidia-331
<krabador> non si puo' incolare in canale, il flood bot caccia fuori , per non intasare
<krabador> widecurio64, fa il pastebin completo
<widecurio64> di?
<krabador> widecurio64, del comando di prima?
<maxel---maxel> ciao
<maxel---maxel> krabador no nha funzionato neanche con una chiavetta che avevo di 4 gb
<maxel---maxel> ha
<maxel---maxel> ce qualcuno?
<CiroN> Rieccomi, ho installato perfettamente Ubuntu 14.10 al fianco di win ma non riesco a cambiare l'ordine di boot in uefi, come si fa??
<CiroN> adesso sono sul boot manager di uefi ma non so come cambiarne l'ordine
<krabador> CiroN, che voci hai?
<krabador> CiroN, parte il sistema che hai installato?
<CiroN> le voci sono: OS boot Manager (se lo premo,parte win)
<CiroN> Ubuntu (ST500LT012-1DG142) Ripetuto con la prima lettera minuscola nella terza riga
<CiroN> se  premo la 2° riga  Ubuntu parte perfettamente
<krabador> CiroN, devi spostare , con i tasti supportati dal tuo bios, la voce e metterla per prima
<CiroN> l'ultima riga è Boot From EFI File
<CiroN> se vado su BIOS,ne boot manager non vedo ubuntu, lo vedo solo qui
<krabador> CiroN, sposta boot from efi file, per prima
<CiroN> da dove sono, mi fa solo selezionale, nessuno spostamento è possibile in questa schermata
<krabador> CiroN, se non lo spostamento, la numerazioe
<krabador> *numerazione
<CiroN> non tic
<krabador> CiroN, i bios non sono tutti uguali, hanno inmpostazioni di interfaccia diverse per consentire le operazioni
<krabador> tasti preposti diversi
<CiroN> io adesso sono sul boot manager di uefi, ma fa solo selezionare
<krabador> CiroN, leggi la documentazione del tuo notebook
<krabador> per sapere come muoverti nel bios
<CiroN> poi sotto c'è scritto di premere f10 per il BIOS set-up optional
<CiroN> option
<krabador> CiroN, abbi pazienza, ma hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<CiroN> non è uscita alcuna documentazione inerente BIOS
<krabador> CiroN, il manuale del notebook o della scheda madre
<CiroN> nulla
<krabador> ha una sezione all'interno, sebbene sempre meno esplicative
<CiroN> magari
<krabador> CiroN, ma hai scaricato la documentazione ?
<CiroN> no
<CiroN> rieccomi
<widecurio64> ragazzi ho un problema!
<Peppe25> Salve
<autumn> buonasera, come posso fare per il trasferimento tra android e ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Peppe25
<ubot-it> Peppe25: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Peppe25> ho un problema con la scheda di rete, in pratica ho installato ubuntu e il computer (hp dv6-1130el) non mi fa ad accedere ad internet tramite wi-fi mentre con ethernet si
<fabio_cc> !ciao | autumn
<ubot-it> autumn: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, apri un terminale e dai il seguente comando: lspci -k
<fabio_cc> !paste | Peppe25
<ubot-it> Peppe25: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> autumn, spiegati meglio
<autumn> fabio esiste un software ufficiale ubuntu... non so
<fabio_cc> autumn, non capisco cosa vuoi fare
<autumn> voglio passare foto.. video e dati da uno smartphone android ad un pc con sistema ubuntu
<autumn> molto semplicemente
<Peppe25> fatto fabio_cc poi che devo fare?
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, devi mettere il link qua in canale
<fabio_cc> autumn, hai provato a collegarlo e poi attivare sul cellulare la connessione usb come dispositivo di memoria di massa?
<Peppe25> che link? fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, ma non hai letto?
<fabio_cc> leggi più su
<cristian_c> autumn, nome dello smartphone
<Peppe25> fatto fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, hai messo su pastebin?
<Peppe25> sisi
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, scrivi qui il link alla pagina che si è creata su pastebin
<Peppe25> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587462/ fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, versione di ubuntu?
<Peppe25> 14.04 LTS
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, dai il seguente comando: sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, metti sempre output su pastebin
<Peppe25> adesso mi chiede password
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, si mettila
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, poi voglio vedere output per assicurarmi che proceda tutto bene
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, ti farò installare il driver che dovrebbe farti funzionare il wifi
<Peppe25> non mi fa scrivere
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, non vedi niente ma in realtà scrive
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, tu digita la password
<fra_dolcino> esiste nei repo ubuntu un tool testiale per verificare se la RAM è danneggiata?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buonasera! non riesco ad installare bene apache2 ho seguito la guida ma mi manca qualche file...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, il test della ram si fa in un certo modo
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, quanti banchi sono installati?
<fabio_cc> fra_dolcino, il test della ram avviene solitamente nella fase di post
<fabio_cc> !apache | alexxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx: apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<Peppe25> mi dice che e' errata
<Peppe25> fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, riprova, avrai sbagliato a digitare
<alexxxxxxxxxx> eh l'ho letto ma non trovo il file default
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, banco da 4 gb
<cristian_c> solo uno?
<Peppe25> fabio_cc non va l?ho messa gia tre volte
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, devi mettere la password che metti quando accedi ad ubuntu. Per caso hai bloc maiusc attivato?
<Peppe25> quella metto e il bloc maiuscolo e' disattivato
<cristian_c> Peppe25, mi viene un sospetto
<cristian_c> <Peppe25> fabio_cc non va l?ho messa gia tre volte
<cristian_c> ad esempio, hai usato '?' al posto di '
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, la tastiera è impostata in italiano? i simboli ti combaciano?
<cristian_c> Peppe25, puoi postare lo stesso il contenuto del terminale su pastebin?
<Peppe25> nono
<Peppe25> si lo posto
<Peppe25> fatto
<fabio_cc> Peppe25, il link
<Peppe25> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587582/
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, se hai più di un banco, rimuovine uno e prova
<cristian_c> se ne hai solo uno installato, sostituiscilo e prova
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, è un laptop
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> a meno che non sia saldata
<cristian_c> o che sia in garanzia il pc stesso
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, forse i file che cerchi sono /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf e /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.conf
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si esatto
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, può essere che il pc non si avvia perché c'è la ram danneggiata?
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, e la stanno
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, prova
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma ho fatto un casino, ora sto insatallando quello xamp che mi hai linkato
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, ma è sufficiente sudo apt-get install apache2
<cristian_c> infatti
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, e al resto ci pensa lui
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si l'ho fatto e ho anche impostato i parametri e scaricato anche php e mysql
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma non so come iniziare, e la guida mi chiede il file defalt ma io ho solo quei 2, che tra l'altro sono quasi tutti #commenti
<cristian_c> Peppe25, visto
<alexxxxxxxxxx> fabio, è compatibile questo xampp con tutto quello che ho scaricato in precedenza?
<cristian_c> Peppe25, quindi anche in questa sessione hai fatto il login con quella stessa password?
<Peppe25> si
<cristian_c> Peppe25, per caso , la password è 'linux'?
<Peppe25> si
<cristian_c> Peppe25, ho un'idea migliore
<cristian_c> Peppe25, entra in recovery
<Peppe25> poi
<cristian_c> Peppe25, dimmi quando hai avviato la recovery?
<cristian_c> *.
<cristian_c> Peppe25, il pc è quello da cui scrivi?
<Peppe25> dov' e' la recovery?
<Peppe25> si si
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, no, xampp ha già tutto, quindi va in conflitto con le cose già installate
<cristian_c> Peppe25, quando avvii il pc, nel grub
<cristian_c> Peppe25, non hai modo di chattare da altro dispositivo?
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, o usi xampp, o installi singolarmente apache, php, mysql, etc...
<Peppe25> no
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ho gia installato singolarmente
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma ora che devo fare?
<cristian_c> Peppe25, che ne so, uno smartphone, tablet o altro pc
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, lo so, infatti se vuoi usare xampp dovresti prima rimuovere i pacchetti installati
<alexxxxxxxxxx> tra l'altro non riesco manco ad avviarlo sto xampp al primo comando gia mi dice che non lo trova, eppure l'ho modificato con il suo nome giusto....boh
<Peppe25> si ho un tablet
<alexxxxxxxxxx> quindi fabio come disinstallo tutto?
<cristian_c> Peppe25, non puoi chattare qui da quello, mentre usi il pc in recovery?
<cristian_c> in modo da poterti guidare
<cristian_c> in tempo reale
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, il mio consiglio è sempre quello di usare apache, php... etc dei repository
<cristian_c> concordo con fabio_cc
<alexxxxxxxxxx> eh io ho usato quelli
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, cosa devi fare?
<cristian_c> qual è il tuo problema, esattamente?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> devo scrivere in php e creare siti ma come localhost, non metterli sulla rete, perche sono prove
<cristian_c> ok, ma il problema?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> php, html5 e css3
<alexxxxxxxxxx> il problema è che non so che fare....ho installato apache, mysql e php, ma ora?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non so se ho fatto bene e non so cosa fare.... :(
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, dopo aver installato
<cristian_c> !apache
<ubot-it> apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<alexxxxxxxxxx> eh si cristian ma non ci capisco niente di quella guida di apache....
<cristian_c> Aprire il proprio browser e accedere all'indirizzo http://127.0.0.1 oppure http://localhost. Se l'installazione è andata a buon fine sarà possibile leggere il messaggio:
<cristian_c> mi sembra abbastanza umano
<alexxxxxxxxxx> è scritta proprio male...
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si mi esce IT WORKS e tutta la trafila sotto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> poi?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, come hai intenzione di organizzare il sito?
<cristian_c> come fai di solito?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> beh quando usavo html creavo il file index.html e ci scrivevo dentro le cose e poi lanciavo il web browser
<alexxxxxxxxxx> e creavo il file css
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, metti il tutto in una cartella
<cristian_c> e la cartella mettila in /var/www
<cristian_c> ed eventuralmente in /var/www/html
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah
<cristian_c> se quella è la document root
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si lì ho già un file index.html devo usare quello o posso crearne altri?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, controlli i permessi e poi riavvii apache
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, quello creato da te?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> quando riavvio apache mi dà una sorta di errore
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, postalo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> se mi ricordi il comando e il link :P
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ls -l /var/www
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, e poi: ls -l /var/www/html
<alexxxxxxxxxx> trovato nei comandi usati prima, intendevo il restart apache ;)
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, sudo service apache2 restart
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587681/
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, non è grave, non  compromette il funzionamento del server e del tuo sito
<alexxxxxxxxxx> quindi posso scrivere in php e me lo utilizza in automatico, non devo fare nient'altro?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, basta che piazzi i tuoi siti nella posizione giusta
<fabio_cc> alexxxxxxxxxx, hai installato php?
<cristian_c> e che digiti l'indirizzo corretto nel browser
<alexxxxxxxxxx> in var/www/html
<cristian_c> tra l'altro si può verificare con phpinfo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si ho installato php e ho fatto la configurazione seguendo una guida trovata in rete
<alexxxxxxxxxx> e pure mysql
<cristian_c> non oso immaginare
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ;)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> infatti secondo me ho fatto un casino
<fra_dolcino> come faccio a capire se la mia home è separata?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non potete aiutarmi a verificare che php e mysql siano impostati bene?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, per php basta che usi lo script phpinfo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> come si fa?
<cristian_c> che tra l'altro ti da tutte le informazioni
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, apri un editor di testo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> poi?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/1YWYVHa
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, aspetta un attimo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah ok ti aspetto
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fra_dolcino2> magari meglio uno screen di gparted
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, http://pastebin.com/zCtjZNAN
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok lo salvo con estensione .php?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, incolla il testo nell'editor e salvalo come phpinfo.php
<cristian_c> e inserisci il file in /var/www/html
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non me lo fa inserire in quella cartella
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, controlla i permessi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ls -l /var/www
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, e poi: ls -l /var/www/html
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, un attimo di pazienza
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ancora niente
<cristian_c> !paste | alexxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, sudo parted -l
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587767/
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587773/
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, manca tutto il discorso www
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah
<alexxxxxxxxxx> aiutami please
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, il gruppo non dev'essere root ma www
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ...
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, hai due partizioni ext4
<fra_dolcino2> una piccola che dovrebbe essere quella per il sistema operativo e una grande per i dati
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> provo
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, cat -n /etc/fstab
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587810/
<fra_dolcino> se c'è ancora la home separata reinstallo tutto e buonanotte
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, ma sei in live?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, scusa, ma non riesci ancora a bootare xubuntu?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, si sono in live, posso accedere in testuale
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, oggi, prima che te ne andasti
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, non sono riuscito a risolvere
<cristian_c> stavo per dirti un modo per provare a risolvere
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, evitando di cancellare tutto il disco e rifare la tabella
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cristian che faccio ti aspetto?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, stamattina dici....
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> !apache
<ubot-it> apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, sono dovuto andare a lavorare
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma non la capisco quella guida, te l'ho detto...
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ti ricordi ancora cosa volevi dirmi_
<cristian_c> sudo chown -R yourname:www-data cartella
<cristian_c> sudo chmod -R g+s cartella
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, sì, lo so, dicevo che mi era venuta un'idea
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, in pratica invece di rifare tutta la tabella dopo il backup
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, potresti semplicemente rifare la partizione efi
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, visto che hai diversi file .efi installati
<cristian_c> visti nel log di boot repair
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, guarda i comandi che ho postato
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si non mi trova il file
<alexxxxxxxxxx> che devo mettere al posto di yourname?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, digita: whoami
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, non saprei come procedere in questo senso, per questo pensavo di verificare se la home e' separata in modo da formattare tutto
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, al posto di cartella, metti il percorso della cartella del tuo sito
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, è abbastanza semplice
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, potresti semplicemente rifare la partizione efi
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, apri gparted, brasi la fat32 e la rifai
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<alexxxxxxxxxx> e al posto di data cartella?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, al posto di cartella, metti il percorso della cartella del tuo sito
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non mi trova il file boh
<alexxxxxxxxxx> devo scrivere tutto il percorso var\www\html o solo html?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, hmmmm ok
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, quale comando hai usato esattamente?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> sudo chown -R alessandro:www-data html
<cristian_c> Creare la partizione EFI con le seguenti caratteristiche:    Deve trovarsi all'inizio del disco e in formato fat32.    La dimensione deve essere fra i 100 MiB e i 250 MiB.    Deve avere attivo il flag boot.
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, visto?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, il percorso
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, al posto di cartella, metti il percorso della cartella del tuo sito
<cristian_c> html non è il percorso completo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> da var o da home?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, sudo chown -R alessandro:www-data /var/www/html
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, quindi vado in gparted da live, clicco col detro sulla partizione e la formatto come...
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, la elimini
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, e la rifai
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ahm...che paura
<cristian_c> la fat32, quella di boot
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, tocchi solo quella
<cristian_c> Creare la partizione EFI con le seguenti caratteristiche:    Deve trovarsi all'inizio del disco e in formato fat32.    La dimensione deve essere fra i 100 MiB e i 250 MiB.    Deve avere attivo il flag boot.
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok fatti entrambi i comandi
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, rispetto i criteri che ho postato qui
<cristian_c> *rispetta
<cristian_c> sulla creazione della partizione
<cristian_c> Partition Table: gpt
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, sto eliminando la partizione
<cristian_c> comunque è già gpt la tabella
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, sì, quella di colore verde
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ora e' unallocated
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, controlla che sia in cima al disco, ma non è detto
<cristian_c> poi controlla la dimensione come indicato
<cristian_c> e il flag boot
<fra_dolcino2> se 251 non e/ un problema_
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok cristian_c ora ho inserito lo script phpinfo nella cartella giusta, mo che faccio?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, max 250 MiB
<fra_dolcino2> ok, allora la ridimensioni un pochino, ma escono messaggi minacciosi se tento di farlo
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, i permessi vanno bene?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, allora lascia com'è
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, applica le modifiche
<cristian_c> se esce di pochissimo, non credo cambierà molto
<alexxxxxxxxxx> credo di si, sono riuscito a trasportare il file dentro var/www/html
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma non so che fare ora
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, avevi digitato anche il secondo comando?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, free space preceding mi mette 1 mg, va bene_
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, riavvia apache
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok fatto
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, digita nel browser l'indirizzo dello script
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/wXUuq2q
<cristian_c> non so cosa digitavi prima
<cristian_c> mi pare localhost bla bla bla
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ah, 1 va bene
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, allora addo
<cristian_c> di solito è sempre così, se lo era anche prima di eliminarla, va bene
<cristian_c> ok
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, si pare identica
<cristian_c> mmmm, però label non è flag, giusto?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, un campo flag non c'e'
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, infatti
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ti devo fare il past di tutte quelle tabelle cristian?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, secondo te dopo devo disattivare Secure Boot?
<cristian_c> ah, i punti di mount vanno specificati nell'installer, azzz
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, no
<fedexj> mado che figata che e ubuntuuuuuu xD
<cristian_c> Una volta creata, selezionare il menù Partizione → Gestione flag e selezionare boot (vedi figura in basso a destra).
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale#UEFI_-_Tabella_partizioni_GPT
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ecco come si imposta il flag
<fra_dolcino2> si si, trovato
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, anche una schermata non sarebbe male
<cristian_c> ma se lo posta, è ottimo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma è na roba lunghissima, saranno almeno 30 schermate
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ho messo boot
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, da gestione flag?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, devo aggiungere flag anche ad altre partizioni???
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, confermo da gestione flag
<alexxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10587927/
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, no
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, solo di quella che hai toccato
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web#Supporto_PHP_e_MySQL
<cristian_c> così vedi se hai installato i pacchetti giusti
<cristian_c> mysql
<cristian_c> MySQL Support	enabled
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, rifatta e flagata la partizione di boot, posso riavviare_
<cristian_c> Client API version	5.5.41
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, sì
<cristian_c> penso di sì
<fra_dolcino2> sperem
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, però forse andrebbe rifatto il punto di mount
<fra_dolcino> azz
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, infatti ora non riesco più a far nulla mi dice no Bootable Device
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, però forse andrebbe rifatto il punto di mount
<cristian_c> in pratica devi reinstallare grub
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, usa boot repair
<fra_dolcino> ah ok
<cristian_c> che te lo reinstallerà nella partizione efi che hai appena creato
<cristian_c> sperando che stavolta le cose vadano a posto
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, creo un attimo la live di bootrapair
<cristian_c> Durante la procedura di installazione, nella creazione dei punti di mount indicare la partizione EFI come EFI boot partition.
<cristian_c> ma siccome hai già installato, usa boot repair
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, puoi usare boot repair anche dalla live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> non per forza ti serve il disco dedicato
<fra_dolcino> ah si
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<alexxxxxxxxxx> si cristian_c ho installato tutti i pacchetti giusti
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ok
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, prova il tuo sito
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma non ce l'ho ancora ;)
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ma in html che file hai?
<cristian_c> lol
<alexxxxxxxxxx> na cagata che avevo fatto per prova
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, crea una cartella dentro html, con i file index.html e il .css
<cristian_c> di cui parlavi prima
<alexxxxxxxxxx> eh l'ho persa quando ho cancellato per sbaglio windows mentre tentavo di installare ubuntu in dual boot, mi sono appoggiato al touchpad mentre guardavo Il Segreto ed è partito il tutto lol
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ok, la faccio da live allora
<fra_dolcino> installo un attimo
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ho avviato boot repair e faccio recommended repair
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, la partizione efi precedente era stata creata quando esisteva ancora windows sul tuo pc
<cristian_c> quindi non l'avevi creata da ubuntu , se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> ma ce l'avevi già
<cristian_c> o no?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, a me pare di avere rifatto le partizioni da capo dopo aver tolto windows
<fra_dolcino> ho un problema
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, dice: GPT detectred. Please create BIOS boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performet via tools such as Gparted. then try again
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, ma tu avevi installato ubuntu in modalità legacy?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, non mi ricordo, non credo, lo so che è terribile sentire affermazioni del genere
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale#BIOS_-_Tabella_partizioni_GPT
<cristian_c> perché è riservato a bios tradizionale
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, oggi era abilitato UEFI nel bios
<fra_dolcino> quando sono andato a vedere e secure boot enable
<cristian_c> Creazione partizione d'avvio bios_grub
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, segui la link che ho postato
<cristian_c> su come creare la partizione d'avvio
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok cristian_c funziona tutto, grazie mille, poi ti farò uno script di ringraziamento ahahahhahaha
<cristian_c> e poi riavvia boot repair
<fra_dolcino> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buonanotte
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, notte
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, mi dice che devo prima smontare tutte le partizioni, corretto?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, in live puoi farlo
<fra_dolcino> ok
<fra_dolcino> umount su ciascuna allora
<fra_dolcino> giusto?
<cristian_c> ma in merito a quale operazione ti viene chiesto di smontare?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, in merito della creazione della partition table
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, scusa ma
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ho smontato
<fra_dolcino> non dovevo?
<cristian_c> chi ti ha detto di creare una tabella delle partizioni?
<cristian_c> non c'è scritto nella procedura
<cristian_c> o forse vuoi fare tabula rasa di tutto?
<cristian_c> Selezionare il menù Partizione → Nuova.
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, no no...sto sbandando....ora ho visto
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ma come faccio a montare ora le partizioni?
<cristian_c> Alla voce File system selezionare nel menù a tendina non formattato (o unformatted vedi figura in basso a sinistra).
<cristian_c> In alternativa è possibile selezionare pulito (cleared) qualora la precedente opzione non fosse selezionabile.
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, le rimonti,ma le puoi anche lasciare non montate
<cristian_c> in live
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, se vado in Partizione...non mi dà nuova...è opaca
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, quanto spazio hai a disposizione
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> posta foto
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, semplicemente non è cliccabile "New" è opaco
<cristian_c> posta foto
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, il tasto stamp non funziona con la live, non so come fotografare menu a tendina aperto altrimenti
<cristian_c> funge anche in live
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, hai premuto stamp?
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, deve essere layout di tastiera diverso
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, apri gnome screenhot
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, fatto, ma non so come lasciare menu a tendina aperto quando clicco sul screenshoter
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, metti un timeout
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, non ho questa opzione
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> dopo X secondi
<fra_dolcino> ah si
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, ok
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/rxHFHuZ
<cristian_c> ci credo
<cristian_c> non c'è spazio disponibile
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, devo ridimensionare la partizione piu grande?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362689/gpt-detected-please-create-a-bios-boot-partition-while-using-boot-repair
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, può darsi che tu abbia avviato la live in modalità legacy
<cristian_c> invece che in modalità uefi
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, era in uefi oggi pomeriggio e non ho piu toccato bios
<fra_dolcino2> non saprei
<cristian_c> Third, if you can figure out how to boot your live CD in EFI mode, Boot Repair should fix the problem. Alternatively, you should be able to use a CD-R or USB flash drive version of my rEFInd boot manager to get Linux booted. Once Linux is up and running, you should be able to use efibootmgr to restore GRUB as the default boot loader, but the details depend on how it's configured now. Briefly, you must use the -o
<cristian_c>  option to efibootmgr to set GRUB's entry as the first one.
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, forse il peccato originale è quando hai tolto windows rifacendo le partizioni
<cristian_c> quando hai iniziato ad accusare problemi?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ieri, all'improvviso,
<cristian_c> da solo dubito possa accadere una cosa del genere
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, e vero che ho smanettato all'inizio per togliere windows e rifare le partizioni, ma non ho piu avuto problemi
<fra_dolcino2> cioe da maggio dell'anno scorso
<cristian_c> ripeto all'improvviso senza fare niente, dubito che ubuntu smetta di bootare
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> non credo
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, a questo punto, data la stranezza della situazione
<cristian_c> io farei un backup
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, poi lascia il bios uefi con secure boot attivo
<cristian_c> in uefi mode
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, non ho un disco esterno
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ok per uefi, ma devo creare sta partizione prima
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2,hai dei dvd?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, no, brasi tutta la tabella
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, in questo momento no
<cristian_c> e allora la vedo difficile
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, non e possibile fare la partizione bios?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, quel messaggio di boot repair sembra sia dovuto ad un avvio della live in bios mode
<cristian_c> invece che uefi mode
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, segui questa
<cristian_c> Scaricare l'iso di Linux-Secure-Remix 64 bit.
<cristian_c> ecc,...
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, altro non so dirti
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, fai sapere se funziona
<cristian_c> :)
<fra_dolcino2> proviamo anche questa
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ma non poter eseguire un backup mi sembra sbagliato
<cristian_c> il backup è fondamentale anche quando un sistema funziona
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ma se ho la home separata non posso formattare?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, il backup era da intendersi nell'eventualità di rifare completamente la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> il che sottintende la distruzione di tutte le partizioni
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ma visto che al momento non puoi backuppare...
<cristian_c> prova con la riparazione da parte di linux secure remix
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-13
<multy73> ciao
<multy73> Che differenza c'è fra mic e internal mic nei pannelli di alsamixer e  [regolazione volume pulseadio]?
<multy73> È corretto che il microfono con jack collegato al front panel (desktop) viene visto come internal mic:1?
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<fra_dolcino> ciao, com'è possibile accedere e copiare i file di un sistema danneggiato da live usb? cioè come si ottengo i permessi dal momento che alcune cartelle sono negate
<gigirock> !chroot | fra_dolcino
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<mykevirus> Buongiorno
<glpiana> ola
<mykevirus> Ho acquistato un nuovo notebook Asus, ho installato Ubuntu e con una certa meraviglia mi sono accorto che il WiFi e il touchpad non funzionano,  qualcuno sa dirmi perchè?
<glpiana> mykevirus, funzionavano quando l'hai provata in live prima di installarla?
<mykevirus> non l'ho provato in live perchè lo usavo già sul vecchio notebook e quindi non ci ho pensato
<mykevirus> è il caso di provare? ma cosa cambia?
<glpiana> mykevirus, il sistema va sempre provato prima di installarlo perchè ogni pc ha hardware diverso.
<glpiana> mykevirus, quando hai installato però il touchpad andava? durante la procedura di installazione intendo
<mykevirus> il touch non andava, quindi ho inserito un mouse esterno, pensando che il problema si sarebbe risolto e ho continuato lìinstallazione.
<glpiana> mykevirus, è il pc da cui stai scrivendo ora?
<mykevirus> si, ma ora sono su windows, il mio modello è l'Asus A551L
<glpiana> mykevirus, anzitutto collegati qui dal pc in questione, via cavo ovviamente visto che il wifi al momento non va
<mykevirus> ok, quindi devo riavviare ed entrare con kubuntu?
<glpiana> mykevirus, sì
<mykevirus> ok a fra poco allora
<mykevirus> rieccomi
<mykevirus> glpiana
<glpiana> mykevirus, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
<glpiana> mykevirus, poi riavvia e vediamo se il touchpad va. riavvia solo se non da errori ovviamente
<mykevirus> nessun errore mi dice che è già alla versione piu recente
<mykevirus> riavvio comunque?
<glpiana> no
<mykevirus> ok
<glpiana> mykevirus, metti su pastebin l'output di: lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | mykevirus
<ubot-it> mykevirus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mykevirus> un momento
<mykevirus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10589807/
<glpiana> mykevirus, scrivi: sudo rmmod psmouse                e subito dopo: sudo modprobe psmouse
<glpiana> mykevirus, vedi se così funziona. poi io sparisco, ti seguirà cristian_c
<mykevirus> ok grazie
<mykevirus> scusate ho dovuto riavviare
<cristian_c> mykevirus, stai usando il mouse?
<mykevirus> non funziona ancora
<mykevirus> si uso il mouse
<cristian_c> mykevirus, intanto hai provato i comandi di glpiana?
<mykevirus> cristian_c ho usato i comandi indicati e non va
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> se digiti: xinput list, ottieni qualcosa del tipo:
<cristian_c> ⎜   ↳ ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad                 id=16 [slave  pointer  (2)]
<cristian_c> ?
<mykevirus> cristian_c ora provo, vuoi sapere il modello di notebook?
<mykevirus> ora non mi funziona neanche il mouse aspetta un pò
<glpiana> mykevirus, staccalo e riattaccalo
<cristian_c> uhmmmmm
<mykevirus> fatto, non va o meglio funzina solo quando il cursore si trova nella paginadi firefox o sulla scrivania, ma on riesco a cliccare sull'icona del  terminale che sta nella barra in basso
<cristian_c> ok
<mykevirus> anzi ora non funziona neanche sulla scrivania ma solo nella pagina di firefox, mah!
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi hai problemi di blocchi
<cristian_c> sull'input
<mykevirus> ehm! non saprei proprio.
<mykevirus> ma il vero problema è il wifi, perchè questo lo risolvo col mouse esterno.
<cristian_c> mykevirus, intanto , fai una cosa
<cristian_c> mykevirus, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mykevirus> come apro il terminale con scorciatoie da tastiera? col mouse non riesco
<cristian_c> ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> mykevirus, 14.04?
<cristian_c> mykevirus, digita: lsb_release -a
<mykevirus> trl+alt+t non funziona, ora sto usando kubuntu, l'avevo messo perchè ubuntu non andava e ho provato con kubuntu, siccome continuava a non andare l'ho lasciato
<mykevirus> vi serve ubuntu? o è lo stesso
<mykevirus> cristian_c mi sa che devo riavviare
<cristian_c> mykevirus, digita anche: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> mykevirus, nella dash lo trovi
<cristian_c> mykevirus, oppure: alt+f2
<cristian_c> prova
<mykevirus> cristian_c facciamo una cosa, purtroppo devo fare delle commissioni, quando ritorno, mi ricollego e se ti trovo ancora continuiamo. Va bene?
<cristian_c> mykevirus, non so
<cristian_c> mykevirus, ho trovato anche un workaround
<cristian_c> per il mouse
<cristian_c> *touchpad
<mykevirus> solo una cosa è uguale kubuntu o ubuntu?
<cristian_c> mykevirus, cambia l'ambiente desktop
<mykevirus> quindi metto ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<cristian_c> mykevirus, puoi utilizzare quello che vuoi
<mykevirus> cristian_c cosa è un workaround?
<cristian_c> il problema non dipende da qello
<cristian_c> mykevirus, un modo per aggirare il problema
<cristian_c> mi è stato dato un link a launchpad in cui hanno trovato un modo per aggirare il problema
<cristian_c> su questi asus
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> mykevirus, 14.04?
<cristian_c> comunque, non hai risposto alla domanda
<mykevirus> 14.10, non puoi passarmi il link? o non è previsto dalle regole del canale?
<cristian_c> mykevirus, no, posso passartelo benissimo
<cristian_c> mykevirus, se ci capisci
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1314198
<cristian_c> mykevirus, allora, il mouse usb dovrebbe non avere problemi disattivando il touchpad dal bios
<mykevirus> ti ringrazio cristian_c ora purtroppo devo scollegarmi, proverò piu tardi e nel caso vi ricontatto.
<cristian_c> mykevirus, se si vuole invece utilizzare il touchpad, occorre impostarlo come se fosse un mouse, e quindi perdendo il multitouch  e altre tipiche cose dei touchpad
<cristian_c> con apposito parametro di boot
<cristian_c> nel grub
<mykevirus> ok, grazie mille
<cristian_c> ciao
<mykevirus> vi ricontatterò se continuerò ad avere problemi
<cristian_c> mykevirus, magari segnati tutte le operazioni che fai
<cristian_c> anche per il wifi
<mykevirus> si certamente.
<Dialogica> Buongiorno, ho problemi con la connessione wifi
<Dialogica> ovvero, se il router si spegne il pc non riprende la connessione e sono dunque costretta al reboot
<Danilo> Come mai non riesco ad installare xubuntu? quando riavvio il picci legge la chiavetta che ho impostato dal bios come sorgente ma poi non avvia l'installazione
<Danilo> pc
<Danilo> Grazie per la risposta  ;-)
<Matt_91> Danilo, potrebbero esserci degli errori nell'immagine scaricata
<Matt_91> Danilo, a me è capitato più e più volte
<Danilo> provo a riscaricare allora . Grazie !
<Danilo> magari il programma che mi scrive l'immagine sulla chiavetta potrebbe compromettere qualche file
<Matt_91> Danilo, fai un md5sum
<Matt_91> Danilo, fai prima ;)
<Matt_91> !md5 | Danilo
<ubot-it> Danilo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<CiroN> Buon venerdì
<CiroN> Buon venerdì
<CiroN> Ho bisogno di impostare ubuntu come primo sistema operativo in un dual boot con Win8, come si fà?
<CiroN> nella sequenza di boot da "bios di Ydra" per HP 15, non mi porta Il nome di ubuntu
<Lupin> Salve a tutti
<cristian_c> !grub | CiroN
<ubot-it> CiroN: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> primo link
<Lupin> !guida avanzata ubuntu client
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> lol
<CiroN> cristian_c va bene anche se parliamo di uefi?
<cristian_c> Lupin, no privato
<cristian_c> CiroN, hai aperto il link?
<Lupin> ok
<CiroN> si
<cristian_c> hai letto anche?
<cristian_c> CiroN, hai installato prima windows?
<CiroN> cristian_c il W8 è preinstallato su questo pc
<CiroN> Si ho anche letto, anche se non ci capisco molto, lo ammetto
<cristian_c> CiroN, sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> e posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<CiroN> asp allorami riconnetto da ubuntu, pensavo si dovesse risolvere da win, a tra poco
<cristian_c> lol
<ciro_n> cristian_c rieccomi
<ciro_n> In riferimento al boot di GRUB, all avvio di ubuntu da impostazioni uefi di win8 (l unico modo per accedere a ubuntu) ordine di boot grub era a posto
<cristian_c> ciro_n, che cosa fai esattamente per avviare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ciro_n> cristian_c accedo tramite
<ciro_n> impostazioni uefi
<cristian_c> ciro_n, ti ho chiesto un comando e un'immagine
<cristian_c> nulla di tutto ciò è stato postato
<ciro_n> non posso dartelo
<cristian_c> come pensi si possa darti una mano?
<cristian_c> ciro_n, ?
<ciro_n> cristian_c faccio la procedura da capo, la fotografo e poi torno qua
<cristian_c> ciro_n, se puoi, digita anche il comando
<cristian_c> così abbiamo un quadro più completo
<maxel---maxel> ciao
<maxel---maxel> ho un problema
<cristian_c> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ciro_n> cristian_c win c, impostazioni, modifica impostazioni pc, risoluzione problemi, opzioni avanzate, Impostazioni UEFI, riavvia,  f9,  ubuntu  (seconda riga)
<cristian_c> ciro_n, puoi postarla la schermata richiesta?
<maxel---maxel> non riesco a installare ubuntu studio 14.10 su un notebook con bios UEFI
<cristian_c> épostare
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, ubuntu studio ha la modalità live, per caso?
<maxel---maxel> non lo so
<maxel---maxel> e che
<ciro_n> cristian_c dv riavviare, faccio tutto e ti condivido le foto
<ciro_n> cristian_c a tra poco
<maxel---maxel> cro una chiavetta usb con dentro ubuntu studio tramite usb universal installer e poi andando nel bios metto la sezione usb al primo posto ma poi mi avvia normalmente windows 8
<maxel---maxel> creo una chiavetta....
<cristian_c> ah, pare ci sia
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, uhm, quindi non riesci neanche a bootare da usb?
<maxel---maxel> esatto
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, quali opzioni hai nel bios?
<cristian_c> 'sezione usb'
<cristian_c> puoi essere più specifico?
<maxel---maxel> ok
<cristian_c> se hai una foto, ancora meglio
<maxel---maxel> allora aspetta che cerco di inviarti alcune foto
<cristian_c> ok
<maxel---maxel> ma ti  faccio vedere il bios?
<cristian_c> sì
<maxel---maxel> e tutte le sezione anche?
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, diciamo che quella del boot interessa di pi
<cristian_c> *più
<maxel---maxel> ok
<GOKBLA> BUONGIORNO
<GOKBLA> VOLEVO SAPERE SE CÈ QUALCHE MODO DI CONTATTARE SERVIZIO ASSISTENZA TECNICA TELEFONICAMENTE?
<cristian_c> GOKBLA, no, non è un canale di assistenza tecnica propriamente detto, si fa supporto volontario
<cristian_c> e per piacere non usare il maiuscolo
<GOKBLA> OK
<GOKBLA> GRAZIE
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | GOKBLA
<ubot-it> GOKBLA: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<GOKBLA> volevo sapere e da un po ogni volta che sto nel pc mi viene una schermata nera
<cristian_c> GOKBLA, specifica se stai parlando di ubuntu
<cristian_c> eventualmente quale ubuntu, ecc...
<GOKBLA> ubuntu 14.4
<cristian_c> !dettagli | GOKBLA
<ubot-it> GOKBLA: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> spiega esattamente dall'inizio
<cristian_c> il problema
<maxel---maxel> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/PkRzV62xRHKtoE7kVZMy https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/MTEFfjnHSCWFiaJVLXwA https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/i74VJqoThaHi9uK1tVcb https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Caa8r7H1ShGoaeOBFmye https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/s3e1XkvRUjiNiKZlsx5Q https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HJQC5zdRRASN4Q2KkHrj https://www.fi
<maxel---maxel> lepicker.io/api/file/cyJyZO8ySmSAKdLw0kBf
<GOKBLA> ok, come guardo questi dettagli via comando cosi posso incollare qua direttamente?
<maxel---maxel> qui ci sono le immagini
<maxel---maxel> cristian_c
<maxel---maxel> non te GOKBLA
<maxel---maxel> se ti ho confuso
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, riguardo la seconda schermata, in quel momento la usb è collegata al pc?
<maxel---maxel> si
<cristian_c> GOKBLA, vorrei che spiegassi tutta la situazione
<cristian_c> per meglio valutare
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, ok, visto
<maxel---maxel> ok
<cristian_c> la quinta schermata, guardala
<maxel---maxel> quindi quale sarebbe l errore?
<cristian_c> più che errore guarda le impostazioni
<cristian_c> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/s3e1XkvRUjiNiKZlsx5Q
<cristian_c> Secure Boot [Disabled]
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, perché l'hai disattivato?
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> il nome del file preciso
<ciro_n> cristian_c eccomi
<GOKBLA> allora i miei problemi riguardano a: come installare correttamente la scheda grafica nvidia, senza che mi dia dei problemi, come poter e se sipuo cancellare versioni precedenti di kernel    e se questo mi porta ad avere problemi una volta cancellati? quando accendo il pc tutto ok si carica ecc. poi dopo un po appare una schermata in nero e  viene d
<GOKBLA> i nuovo alla normalita
<maxel---maxel> ubuntustudio-14.10-dvd-amd64
<ciro_n> cristian_c mi mandi link per condividere le foto per piacere?
<maxel---maxel> nelle guide avevo visto che si disattivava
<maxel---maxel> allora era il secure boot?
<cristian_c> GOKBLA, ok, quindi suppongo tu abbia smanettato
<cristian_c> anche con i driver
<GOKBLA> volevo sapere se fosse possibile e come si fa, quando installa una nuova versione di qualcosa come ad esempio java, hplip versioni nuove e poter cancellare le precedenti che rimangono ed entrano in conflitto
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, ok
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, quali guide, per la precisione?
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, visto che la 64 bit supporta il secure boot
<cristian_c> GOKBLA, una nuova versione?
<cristian_c> come le installi?
<maxel---maxel> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, in ogni caso, secondo me andrebbe aggiornata quell'informazione
<cristian_c> perché nel frattempo il secureboot è stato supportato
<maxel---maxel> ah ok
<cristian_c> per la 64 bit, mentre la 32 bit richiede ancora la disattivazione
<maxel---maxel> quindi se provo attivando la secure boot funziona (io ho un sistema a 64 bit)
<GOKBLA> al dire il vero al inizio di accensione pc pure da qualche errore, come ad esempio non entra direttamente al user e password esce una schermata in nero come si trattasse di un prompt di comandi con login, senza interfaccia grafica diciamo
<maxel---maxel> ?
<GOKBLA> ma non sapete se ce un supporto a pagamento?
<glpiana> !chat | GOKBLA
<ubot-it> GOKBLA: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, prova ad attivarlo
<maxel---maxel> ok
<cristian_c> !image | ciro_n
<ubot-it> ciro_n: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<GOKBLA> quindi solo in chat volontario?
<cristian_c> GOKBLA, probabilmente hai smanettato con l'os
<cristian_c> da quel che hai detto
<cristian_c> ma se non spieghi...
<GOKBLA> io realmente non ho fatto niente
<GOKBLA> solo aggiornamenti automatici
<cristian_c> <GOKBLA> allora i miei problemi riguardano a: come installare correttamente la scheda grafica nvidia, senza che mi dia dei problemi, come poter e se sipuo cancellare versioni precedenti di kernel    e se questo mi porta ad avere problemi una volta cancellati? quando accendo il pc tutto ok si carica ecc. poi dopo un po appare una schermata in nero e  viene d
<cristian_c> questo mi fa pensare il contrario
<cristian_c> <GOKBLA> volevo sapere se fosse possibile e come si fa, quando installa una nuova versione di qualcosa come ad esempio java, hplip versioni nuove e poter cancellare le precedenti che rimangono ed entrano in conflitto
<GOKBLA> sono domande riguardo ad quello che ho sentito nei forum per internet
<cristian_c> GOKBLA, e qui si da supporto solo a versioni dei pacchetti software presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> GOKBLA, ecco perché sei stato mandato in -chat
<GOKBLA> ok grazie a tutti
<fraaaa> ragazzi devo installare ubuntu
<glpiana> !installazione | fraaaa
<ubot-it> fraaaa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fraaaa> sisi ma non ho capito cosa devo scegliere
<glpiana> fraaaa, a che proposito?
<fraaaa> ho creato una partizione di  gb che voglio dedicare a linux, nel menu di installazione cosa devo scegliere_
<fraaaa> installa a fianco di win oppure vado in altro e scelgo la partizione_
<fraaaa> ho risolto
<cristian_c> installa a fianco?
<fraaaa> no aspetta non mi trovo
<cristian_c> !dettagli | fraaaa
<ubot-it> fraaaa: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<maxel---maxel> ciao
<maxel---maxel> cristian_c non funziona anche se ho il secure boot attivo
<fraaaa> allora mi trovo nel men\ di installazione, devo scegliere il tipo di installazione. Ora io vorrei installare ubuntu su una partizione di Gb che ho gia creato
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, hai controllato che il file .iso non sia corrotto?
<cristian_c> !imd5 | maxel---maxel
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imd5'
<cristian_c> !gparted | fraaaa
<ubot-it> fraaaa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<fraaaa> adesso sono nel men\ partizione, come faccio a scegliere la partizione di  gb_
<cristian_c> se non hai le opzioni di installazione automatica
<cristian_c> fraaaa, ma non l'avevi già creata?
<ciro_n> cristian_c ecco il link http://imgur.com/MncdmFg
<glpiana> fraaaa, la partizione che hai creato la svuoti e ci crei un bello spazio per il sistema e la home e una partizione di swap grande quanto la ram del tuo pc
<maxel---maxel> come faccio a controllare se è corrotto?
<glpiana> !md5 | maxel---maxel
<ubot-it> maxel---maxel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> !md5 | maxel---maxel
<fraaaa> la formatto ntfs, ma non ho capito dal menu partizioni come faccio a scegliere dove installare linux
<glpiana> fraaaa, perchè ntfs?
<fraaaa> e che devo fare_
<maxel---maxel> ho trovato un file che si chiama md5sum.txt ma aprendolo ci sono scitte infinite
<glpiana> fraaaa, legere la guida per l'installazione è un ottimo inizio
<fraaaa> la sto leggendo
<fraaaa> ext4
<glpiana> fraaaa, bene, quando hai finito di leggere possiamo parlare dell'installazione
<maxel---maxel> ora con cosa devo vedere se è uguale il codice
<cristian_c> maxel---maxel, sì
<cristian_c> confronta l'impronta
<cristian_c> se è uguale la .iso non è corrotta
<fraaaa> inserisco ext4 e automaticamente parte l installazione su quella partizione_
<cristian_c> fraaaa, allora, prima leggi tutto
<cristian_c> vedo che hai una fretta assassina di installare
<glpiana> fraaaa, se tu non avessi creato precedentemente la partizione avresti potuto usare l'installazione automaticca che creava spazio di fianco a windows
<glpiana> fraaaa, potresti rimuovere la partizione, lasciare lo spazio libero e qa quel punto ti verrebbe proposto di usare lo spazio non partizionato
<fraaaa> glpiana lo so, solo che gia avevo una partizione libera
<glpiana> ma la fretta è semre cattiva consigliera
<glpiana> fraaaa, in ogni caso ti ho detto cosa fare, leggi bene sopra
<fraaaa> se mi dicessi come scegliere la partizione su cui installare linux dal menu partizioni te ne sarei grato
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<ciro_n> cristian_c sei riuscito a vedere il link?
<cristian_c> ciro_n, ma non è grub, non è roba ubuntu
<cristian_c> è roba winz?
<cristian_c> ciro_n, devi fare così ad ogni avvio del pc per avviare ubuntu?
<ciro_n> si, purtroppo
<ciro_n> :(((((((
<cristian_c> ciro_n, io ora devo andare
<cristian_c> prova qui ancora o sulle altre risorse di supporto
<cristian_c> ciao
<ciro_n> ok, grazie per quello che hai fatto per me fino ad ora.
<ciro_n> ciao
<ciro_n> Riassumendo ciò che ho fatto con cristian_c e voi altri che mi avete aiutato sino ad ora: Ho installato Ubuntu 14.10 al fianco di win8, ora il problema è farlo partire  prima. Questo è il link delle foto scattate ad ogni perazione eseguita per accedere ad ubunu http://imgur.com/MncdmFg
<ciro_n> chi mi può aiutare gentilmente per mettere Ubuntu come primo OS?
<ciro_n> come si può notare in foto, l'ordine di Grub è perfetto, il problema lo pone probabilmente il bios UEFI di Ydra per HP
<ciro_n> Aiuto!!!!! Vi pregoooo!!!!!!
<ciro_n> non essendo problema di ubuntu provo a chedere nella chat libera
<desversen> Ciao a tutti ! Domanda veloce: sto facendo una chiavetta con Ubuntu, per provare la Live su un PC, ma non so che versione scegliere...è un vaio con processore intel a 2.16Ghz
<desversen> 2 giga di ram..
<desversen> ragazzi qualcuno mi legge?
<luby19> Ho una domanda
<akis24> sera
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<esu> Secondo voi Unity quanto puzza da 1 a 10?
<jester-> secondo te la bionda quanto puzza? e la mora?
<esu> bella dokanda
<jester-> a  me piace rossa e non mi frega di qunto puzzi
<ciro_n> rieccomi, jester- ascolta adesso sono seriamente intenzionato a mettere solo ubuntu su questo pc con W8 e Ubuntu, ci sono delle cose che dev o fare prima dell'installazione da pc?
<ciro_n> da cd
<ciro_n> chedo scusa se sto disturbando tutti, ma ho urgenza di mettere questo pc in funzione
<sta_> tieni windows 8, mi sa che è meglio..
<ciro_n> noooooooo, lo stiamo schifando in casa
<esu> ciro_n: scarica xubuntu
<esu> ubuntu normale è pesante
<ciro_n> su un I3 assolutamente no, poi non ci devo installare nulla di particolare
<sta_> è più stabile di ubuntu (win 8), tienilo, ascolta  me
<ciro_n> lo skifo
<sta_> c'è di peggio nella vita
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buongiorno cari, il mio problema è questo: dopo aver installato ieri apache2, php, mysql, il php funziona, ma sembra non comunicare con html, se creo un file html e inserisco dentro uno script in php non mi riconosce il linguaggio. secondo voi è un problema di configurazione e/o installazione?
<ciro_n> mi stà dando solo problemi: i miei che non sanno usare i pc mi han chiesto di mettere altro, soprattutto mia madre
<esu> ciro_n: xubuntu 14.04
<ciro_n> no perchè non comunica con l'hd messo in rete domestica
<sta_> xubuntu fa proprio cagare, dai.. ciro_n, vai di ubuntu se proprio prio
<akis24> !chat | all
<ubot-it> all: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maxel---maxel> Ciao
<ciro_n> sta_ :) nooo, non è così, l'ho usato, manca la funzione per vedere le periferiche in rete domestica wifi
<maxel---maxel> Ho sempre più problemi
<maxel---maxel> ho un bios uefi
<esu> ubuntu mate?
<ciro_n> ci si sente piu tardi
<esu> non l'ho mai provata
<esu> cerca su internet
<esu> magari fa al caso tuo
<ciro_n> nemmeno io l'ho provata
<maxel---maxel> e ho scoperto che ho ubuntu studio con un iso corrotto
<maxel---maxel> cioe
<maxel---maxel> con il mdssum che non coincidono
<ciro_n> mi piace ubuntu e ne amo il concetto per cui è nato, anche se collaborare non  è sempre facile, specie se si trova rompic come me ;)
<maxel---maxel> o codice hash
<akis24> maxel---maxel: riscarica e ricontrolla  che sia corretto
<maxel---maxel> Ok
<ciro_n> cmq a piu tardi, grazie davvero per avermi sopportato e supportato tra ieri e oggi. Un abbraccio a tutti, anche se non ci si conosce di persona
<ciro_n> Buon proseguio
<maxel---maxel> Ma se lo ricarico dallo stesso link del ios che ho adesso il codice cambia?
<maxel---maxel> o devo andare in un altro sito?
<maxel---maxel> C'è qualcuno?
<maxel---maxel> C'è qualcunoooo
<maxel---maxel> Salve
<maxel---maxel> Ho problemi seri
<Guest53325> ragazzi ho un problema tempo fa avevo installato ubuntu con windows 8.1 però non riuscivo a far partire il dualboot partiva automaticamente windows...ho provato boot repair e tutto ma senza alcun successo...alla fine ho rinunciato per tempo e lavoro però ora vorrei tornarci...qualcuno sa come fare per lanciare sto maledetto dualboot?
<DQ> ragazzi ho un problema tempo fa avevo installato ubuntu con windows 8.1 però non riuscivo a far partire il dualboot partiva automaticamente windows...ho provato boot repair e tutto ma senza alcun successo...alla fine ho rinunciato per tempo e lavoro però ora vorrei tornarci...qualcuno sa come fare per lanciare sto maledetto dualboot?
<jester-> DQ: ubuntu installata?
<DQ> si lo avevo installato
<sta_> che versione?
<jester-> DQ: che rilascio
<DQ> e non ricordo credo 13 o 14
<DQ> non meno di 13 comunque
<sta_> credo che fino alla 14.04 non funzionava il dualboot in uefi
<jester-> DQ: scarica la 14.10 che è la piu uefi compatibile e reinstalla
<jester-> DQ: a 64 bit
<sta_> la 14.04 funge cmq, con uefi e dualboot
<DQ> quindi la 14 non funzionava con uefi?
<sta_> si funge
<DQ> ah quindi cosa consigliate
<jester-> [18:00:39] <jester-> DQ: scarica la 14.10 che è la piu uefi compatibile e reinstalla
<DQ> va bene allora provo...caso mai non dovesse andare?
<jester-> DQ: vedremo in da farsi e segui pure la guida uefi
<jester-> !uefi | DQ
<ubot-it> DQ: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<maxel---maxel> ciao
<DQ> ok ultima cosa...ora non ho dvd dovrei installare da usb come faccio?
<maxel---maxel> ho un problema
<maxel---maxel> ho un sistema con bios uefi
<jester-> !usb | DQ
<ubot-it> DQ: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin | DQ
<ubot-it> DQ: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<maxel---maxel> e
<maxel---maxel> ho creato una chiavetta con usb universal installer
<maxel---maxel> e poi ne lboot ho settato come dispositivo primario l usb
<maxel---maxel> ma mi sta facendo ripartiare normalmente windows
<maxel---maxel> ho una versione di ubuntu studio 14.04.02
<jester-> maxel---maxel: non parte la usb?
<maxel---maxel> no
<maxel---maxel> no non parte
<jester-> maxel---maxel: se la usb è fatta bene non è un problema di ubuntu ma della configurazione del tuo pc
<jester-> leggere il manuale?
<maxel---maxel> non lo trovo
<jester-> guarda sul sito
<maxel---maxel> provo a vedere
<jester-> conunque se non hai menu avvio veloce da tasto Fx si entra nel bios e si setta per primo la usb che deve essere connessa
<ciro_n> Rieccomi dal pc hp con solo ubuntu!!!
<ciro_n> vorrei dare il mio grazie e tutto il mio affetto a tutti gli sviluppatori dei sistemi Ubuntu e derivate! Senza voi il mondo sarebbe schiavo completamente delle multinazionali e non saremmo liberi di scegliere ciò che nasce dalla vostra fantasia!!!! Davvero grazie di cuore!!!!!!
<ciro_n> Tutti abbiamo difetti e pregi, giornate storte e dritte ma se il fine porta a meraviglie del genere, bisogna solo tener duro ed andare avanti insieme agli affetti!!!! Forza ragazzi, non mollate mai !!!! Aspetto di poter vedere anche Ubuntu touch, forzaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!
<ciro_n> vado a salutare anche l'altra chat, vi voglio bene!!!!!!!
<maxel---maxel> ho un problema
<maxel---maxel> e sto impazzendoooooooooo da l altroieriiiiii
<sambuco> eggia'
<jester-> maxel---maxel: sempre pc che non fa boot da usb?
<ciro_n> Rieccomi! vorre abbracciare tutti!!!!!!!
<maxel---maxel> si
<maxel---maxel> ho trovato navigando sul bios
<jester-> maxel---maxel: [18:11:39] <jester-> maxel---maxel: se la usb è fatta bene non è un problema di ubuntu ma della configurazione del tuo pc
<jester-> [18:13:00] <jester-> conunque se non hai menu avvio veloce da tasto Fx si entra nel bios e si setta per primo la usb che deve essere connessa
<maxel---maxel> che cerca una modalita csm e una uefi
<maxel---maxel> ho impostato la modalita csm
<maxel---maxel> e lo fatta partire
<jester-> maxel---maxel: è inutiile che spammi qui il problema è che devi settare il pc per fare boot da usb
<ciro_n> ora vi lascio aiutarvi che ho da finire di settare ubuntu, un bacio a tutti!!!!
<maxel---maxel> ma poi mi dice no bootable device
<maxel---maxel> vado a riprovarci
<jester-> maxel---maxel:  potrebbe essere la usb fatta male. il pc non ha cdrom?
<maxel---maxel> dentro per ora no
<jester-> maxel---maxel: cosa hai usato per far la usb
<maxel---maxel> universal usb installer
<jester-> maxel---maxel: formattata la usb, scelto altro, usare la iso. cerca la iso e messa sul device giusto?
<maxel---maxel> non ho capito
<maxel---maxel> cioe la iso l ho messo nella chiavetta giusta
<maxel---maxel> e ho riprovato a rimettere la iso adesso
<jester-> usando usb installer che passi hai fatto
<sambuco> direi di verificare se l'hw supporta il boot da usb, poi usare dd per la chiavetta e infine verificare il boot sequence
<Gian90> salve a tutti ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 su di un vecchio pc , ma credo di avere problemi con i driver della scheda video la mia è una Ati radeon x300
<jester-> sambuco: non esiste dd in winzoz
<sambuco> http://sourceforge.net/projects/windd/
<maxel---maxel> visto che su universal usb installer non c'è ubuntu studio ho fatto su ''try unlisted linux iso'' e poi ho selezionato la iso e poi ho fatto su create
<jester-> Gian90: dovrebbe andare con gli open radeon
<jester-> maxel---maxel: la iso l'hai scaricata con il tool?
<maxel---maxel> no
<maxel---maxel> lo scaricata manulmente dal sito ufficiale https://ubuntustudio.org/
<maxel---maxel> usando un file torrent
<jester-> maxel---maxel: quindi devi cliccare sul box andare in fondo e scegliere installa da iso o simile
<Gian90> jester il problema è che in dettagli mi da scritto Grafica Vesa : V380
<jester-> andare a prendere la iso con search e poi settare la lettra del dev in cui metterla
<maxel---maxel> si
<jester-> Gian90: lsmod | grep radeon nel terminale
<jester-> maxel---maxel: una volta fatto cosa vedi nella chiavetta aprendola da winz
<maxel---maxel> winz o windows?
<jester-> maxel---maxel: winz = acronimo di winz
<jester-> di windows
<maxel---maxel> ah
<maxel---maxel> aprendola
<maxel---maxel> trovo soltanto una cartella con scritto virtualbox
<jester-> maxel---maxel: nella usb?
<maxel---maxel> si
<jester-> maxel---maxel: quindi non c'è la live
<maxel---maxel> da cosa posso sapere se ce la live?
<Gian90> una volta inserito che valore mi dovrebbe uscire ?
<jester-> maxel---maxel: dovresti vedere delle cartelle tipo sysylunx & co
<jester-> maxel---maxel: per quello non boota in pratica non hai fatto la usb
<maxel---maxel> aaa
<maxel---maxel> e allora
<maxel---maxel> da cosa lo faccio
<jester-> a allora vedi di farla come si deve
<maxel---maxel> provo a fare una usb con dentro ubuntu studio14.10
<maxel---maxel> forse cambia
<jester-> maxel---maxel: non hai settato il tool a dovere
<Gian90> perchè al primo avvio mi era uscito assenza di segnale dallo schermo poi ho ripristinato gli errori e si è vista la schermata
<maxel---maxel> ok
<maxel---maxel> ho capito
<jester-> maxel---maxel: comincia a formattare la usb in fat
<maxel---maxel> si
<jester-> [18:35:04] <jester-> Gian90: lsmod | grep radeon nel terminale cosa risponde
<maxel---maxel> lo formattato
<Gian90> nulla non da risposta
<jester-> maxel---maxel: se si non avresti virtualbox dentro alla chiavetta
<jester-> Gian90: che ati hai detto di avere?
<Gian90> Ati radeon x300
<jester-> Gian90: driver aggiuntivi vede qualche driver?
<Gian90> no nessuno
<jester-> Gian90: sei da ubuntu?
<Gian90> in che senso ?
<jester-> se chatti da ubuntu
<Gian90> si
<jester-> Gian90: lspci e metti la riposta nel pastebin
<jester-> |paste | Gian90
<maxel---maxel> jester- ma su universal usb installer nel primo step non trovo ubuntu studio
<jester-> maxel---maxel: se hai la iso mica la deve scaricare
<jester-> maxel---maxel: vai in fondo la menu
<maxel---maxel> si
<maxel---maxel> e poi
<jester-> ultima voce è?
<maxel---maxel> ''try unlisted linux iso''
<jester-> eh setta quella
<jester-> poi searche e vai sulla iso scaricata
<maxel---maxel> era quella che avevo fatto prima
<jester-> sei andato a prendere la iso?
<maxel---maxel> si
<Gian90> messo poi ?
<jester-> guarda in explorer che lettera ha la usb
<maxel---maxel> ha la lettera H
<jester-> Gian90: copia qui il link alla pagina
<jester-> maxel---maxel: setta H e fai scrivi
<Gian90> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10592094/
<maxel---maxel> cioe create
<maxel---maxel> ?
<jester-> Gian90: pare non carichi il driver radeon
<Gian90> come posso risolvere ?
<jester-> Gian90: sudo echo radeon >>/etc/modules
<Gian90> mi da permesso negato
<jester-> maxel---maxel: logico che è create
<maxel---maxel> ah ok era una domanda stupida
<jester-> Gian90: sudo echo radeon >>/etc/modules
<jester-> Gian90: sudo
<Gian90> niente permesso negato
<jester-> Gian90: hai una debian?
<jester-> con sudo i permessi li hai in ubuntu
<Gian90> essendo alle prime armi non so cosa sia un debian
<jester-> Gian90: se ubuntu sudo chiede la pass utente e procede
<jester-> se poi hai mint o ciofeche varie è altro paio di maniche
<Gian90> no ho Ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> Gian90: fa vedere che risponde: groups
<jester-> incolla qui ch è una sola riga
<Gian90> gianluca adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<maxel---maxel> jester- ho creato la usb
<jester-> Gian90: fai copia incolla da qui la terminale
<jester-> Gian90: sudo echo radeon >>/etc/modules
<jester-> e dai la pass che usi per loggare
<jester-> che non vedi ma la scrive
<Gian90> bash: /etc/modules: Permesso negato
<Gian90> questo mi esce non mi permette di digitare la password
<jester-> [18:59:18] <jester-> e dai la pass che usi per loggare
<jester-> [18:59:28] <jester-> che non vedi ma la scrive
<maxel---maxel> jester- cosa faccio ora creata la usb?
<jester-> maxel---maxel: se vuoi che la crei mi par elogico che devi cliccare create
<maxel---maxel> lo gia creata
<jester-> maxel---maxel: controlla cosa c'è dentro
<maxel---maxel> ti posso mandare un immagine che e meglio
<Gian90> forse sbaglio io ma appena copio e incollo la stringa premo invio mi esce quel messaggio senza l'opportunità di digitare la password
<maxel---maxel> almeno valuti tu
<jester-> Gian90: e 4 la pass non la vedi ma la digita, digitala e dai enter
<Gian90> la digito ma me la scrive la vedo e poi mi dice comando non trovato
<jester-> Gian90: sudo echo radeon >>/etc/modules
<jester-> digita la pass e dai enter
<jester-> non la te la fa vedere digitandola
<maxel---maxel> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/EKswXlaQThm1YyoiFscl
<maxel---maxel>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4lz9CqL3Q261Plr8Hkx2
<maxel---maxel> e la immagine del contenuto della chiavetta usb
<Gian90> niente non va
<jester-> maxel---maxel: èa paosto avvia da usb
<maxel---maxel> ok grazie
<maxel---maxel> ora provo
<jester-> Gian90: hai unity?
<Gian90> cos è ?
<jester-> Gian90: hai la barra a sinistra sul desktop?
<Gian90> si
<jester-> terminale e: sudo /etc/modules
<jester-> terminale e: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<Gian90> mi compare un'altra schermata
<jester-> Gian90: dovresti aver aperto un file di testo
<jester-> o no
<Gian90> si aperto
<jester-> Gian90: sotto aggiungi: radeon e salva
<Gian90> lo aggiungo in fondo dopo lp ?
<jester-> si sotto per conto suo
<Gian90> salvato
<jester-> riavvia
<Gian90> il sistema ?
<jester-> eh
<Gian90> ok riavvio il pc
<Gian90> grazie dell'aiuto mi ricollego tra un pò , sei stato gentilissimo e disponibile
<maxel---maxel> rieccomi
<maxel---maxel> non ha funzionato
<maxel---maxel> mi ha rimandato a windows
<maxel---maxel> mettendo come primo usb
<maxel---maxel> ce qualcuno
<sambuco> zzz
<sambuco> ti prego, cambia sto nick che mi fa male vederlo ..
<jester-> maxel---maxel: la usb pare a posto quindi hai il solito problema che è del pc
<maxel---maxel> nnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooo
<Ric_> Ciao!
<maxel12-21> ciao
<maxel12-21> ma allora cosa potrebbe essere
<maxel12-21> sono io maxel---maxel
<akis24> maxel12-21: hai disabilitato fast boot  su windows 8 ?
<jester-> eh che ne sacciamo come è combinato il tuo pc, secure boot è disattivato?
<maxel12-21> si
<maxel12-21> e si
<jester-> il bios la usb la vede?
<maxel12-21> quando vado nel bios ce scritto solo usb
<jester-> eh
<jester-> settata come boot?
<maxel12-21> era settata cosi
<maxel12-21> 1.HDD1/SSD1
<maxel12-21> 2.HDD2/SSD2
<jester-> devi settare la usb
<jester-> per primo
<maxel12-21> dopo l ho settata cosi
<maxel12-21> 1,USB
<maxel12-21> 2.HDD1/SSD1
<maxel12-21> e cosi via
<maxel12-21> e non ha funzionato
<maxel12-21> dopo andando nelle impostazioni avanzate del bios ho trovato due modalita
<maxel12-21> una che era gia settata era la uefi mode
<maxel12-21> l altra era la csm mode
<maxel12-21> praticamente erano delle impostazioni di boot
<maxel12-21> quindi per provare ho attivato la csm mode
<maxel12-21> e ho avviato
<maxel12-21> e poi mi è venuto questo errore
<jester-> maxel12-21: lascia in uefi e setta la usb per primo
<maxel12-21> ah
<maxel12-21> avevo fatto cosi
<maxel12-21> ma mi ha avviato windows 8
<maxel12-21> sarà un problema di fabbricazione?
<jester-> maxel12-21: non credo
<maxel12-21> e allora cosa potrebbe essere?
<jester-> maxel12-21: bisognerebbe avere davanti il tuo pc
<maxel12-21> ok
<maxel12-21> complicato
<maxel12-21> una volta avevo scaricato e installato ubuntu su un vecchio notebook che non aveva l uefied era andato a meraviglia
<maxel12-21> provo a scaricarlo su un virtualbox
<shez_> salve a tutti
<maxel12-21> salve
<shez_> ho u problema con ubuntu 14.04
<shez_> dopo aver aggiornato il kernel mi sono trovato il cestino pieno e per svuotarlo ci metto veramente molto (ore) e non ho buttato via nulla qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester-> shez_: fatto strano
<shez_> jester-, prima del aggiornamento del kernel mi aveva segnalato la partizione root piena, ho tolto un po' di roba e ho buttato via tutto, il cestino era vuoto, poi ho aggiornato...
<jester-> shez_: sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<jester-> shez_: sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/info/*
<shez_> jester-, il primo comando lo sta già eseguendo da un (15 minuti) ci deve fare?
<jester-> [19:47:17] <jester-> shez_: sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*  va che sono 2  minuti
<shez_> jester-, la macchina su cui gira ubuntu è nuova
<jester-> shez_: se il cestino è pieno non si è riempito da solo
<shez_> jester-, avevo dato quel comando da prima che entrassi in chat, sono entrato perchè 15 minuti mi sembravano troppi....
<jester-> shez_: ti ho dato la stringa alle 19:47:17
<shez_> jester-, si lo so ma ancora lavora
<shez_> jester-, cmq aspetto.....
<jester-> shez guarda dentro a .local/share/Trash/files
<shez_> jester-,?
<Gian90> Purtroppo non ho risolto con il problema della scheda grafica ancora non va , mi da VESA: V380
<Gian90> devo entrare in modalità provvisoria altrimenti schermo spento e segnale assente del monitor
<maxel12-21> ciao
<Gian90> ciao maxel
<maxel12-21> io continuo a impazzir
<maxel12-21> e
<maxel12-21> non ce la faccio
<maxel12-21> ho sempre lo stesso problema
<fabio_cc> maxel12-21, chiedi
<maxel12-21> ho un bios uefi
<maxel12-21> ho creato una chiavetta usb con ubuntu studio 14.10 usando universal usb installer
<maxel12-21> ma andando nel boot setto l usb come disco primario ma mi avvia windows
<maxel12-21> io ora devo andare pero
<Gian90> fabio puoi aiutarmi ?
<fabio_cc> Gian90, non so di preciso quale sia il tuo problema
<Gian90> Ho installato Ubuntu 14.04.02 ( Unity ) ma all'avvio lo schermo mi da segnale assente
<Gian90> Riesco ad accedere solo in modalità provvisoria
<fabio_cc> Gian90, ma in live ti funzionava?
<Gian90> Si con la chiavetta usb
<Gian90> Anche adesso funziona solo che entro in modalità recovery
<Gian90> altrimenti lo schermo mi da segnale assente
<fabio_cc> Gian90, quindi se avvi da live e fai "prova ubuntu" tutto funziona correttamente?
<krabador> Gian90, allora, prova, all'avvio del sistema premere il tasto e , in corrispondenza della prima voce di grub , cancelli poi le parole quiet splash, scrivi nomodeset al loro posto, premi f10 e vedi cosa fa
<fraaa> ma è possibile cambiare il colore arancione alle cartelle?
<fabio_cc> fraaa, hai provato a cambiare tema?
<Gian90> Krabador non so se siano i driver della scheda video
<fraaa> si
<fabio_cc> fraaa, e quindi?
<fraaa> le cartelle sono sempre arancioni
<krabador> Gian90, la x300, che prima hai detto di avere, è supportata da un solo driver
<krabador> Gian90, fa la prova che ti ho chiesto per favore
<Gian90> ok
<fraaa> mi cambia il colore della finestra, ma resta comunque il colore arancione della cartella
<carrapipano> Ciao. Ho un problemino: se ditito il tasto ù sulla mia tastiera, mi va in schermo intero, e se digito il tasto ', se sono sul web, mi fa la funzione cerca, mentre su word il rientro numerato. cosa posso fare?
<Gian90> Rieccomi
<Gian90> Krabador ho fatto come tu mi hai detto sostituendo a quiet splash nomodetest , mi sono comparse altre due schermate e poi la schermata iniziale di ubuntu dove mettere la mia password
<krabador> Gian90, e allora?
<Gian90> è partito normalmente dopo questa operazione
<Gian90> quello che mi chiedo è una modifica definitiva o ogni volta devo fare questa procedura ?
<krabador> Gian90,no, adesso era uan prova
<Gian90> ok
<Gian90> Adesso nei dettagli - Grafica - Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV370
<krabador> Gian90, per averlo definitivamente, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub , lo metti a fianco a quiet splash (togliendolo abiliti il caricamento verbose, che esteticamente non piace a tutti, ma utile per capire dove si blocca in avvio)
<krabador> salvi , sudo update-grub
<krabador> e stai apposto
<kokhenhain> Ciao vorrei sapere come scaricare i file ubuntu sul tablet per poi trasferirli sulla chiavetta in un secondo momento
<Gian90> Ora provo
<fabio_cc> kokhenhain, spiegati meglio
<krabador> kokhenhain, su tablet, dipende da che sistema c'è, se hai android, scopri dove android mette la roba
<Gian90> senza le virgolette scrivo nomedetest di fianco a quiet splash giusto ?
<Gian90> nomodetest*
<kokhenhain> ho un computer senza sistema operativo e vorrei installare ubuntu
<fabio_cc> kokhenhain, ora ho capito, fai come ha detto krabador
<krabador> kokhenhain, per fare un supporto di installazione ti serve un pc
<krabador> kokhenhain, scaricare la iso, masterizzarla in dvd
<krabador> kokhenhain, o fare pendrive, ma non copiando semplicemente la iso dentro
<krabador> !iso | kokhenhain
<ubot-it> kokhenhain: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | kokhenhain
<ubot-it> kokhenhain: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> ma seguendo queste indicazioni
<kokhenhain> Pensavo di scaricare i file sul tablet e trasferirli su chiavetta ma non me li scarica, perché parte una video
<krabador> kokhenhain, senti
<carrapipano> Ciao. Ho un problemino: se ditito il tasto ù sulla mia tastiera, mi va in schermo intero, e se digito il tasto ', se sono sul web, mi fa la funzione cerca, mentre su word il rientro numerato. cosa posso fare?
<krabador> kokhenhain, sul tablet non puoi fare il supporto di instalazione
<kokhenhain> Ok
<krabador> kokhenhain, puoi scaricare solo il file, da mettere in chiavetta, per poi mettere la chiavetta in un pc, copiarla dentro
<krabador> e usare uno du questi software che ti ho indicato
<krabador> per renderla bootabile
<Gian90> Krabador ora provo a riavviare
<krabador> Gian90, se non mandi sudo update-grub
<krabador> non funzionerà
<Gian90> l'ho mandato
<Gian90> mi dice nomodetest not found
<fabio_cc> Gian90, nomodeset
<kokhenhain> Si ma non mi scarica i file e questo il problema sul tablet parte vlc come per vedere un video e poi si ferma
<fabio_cc> [20:53] <krabador> Gian90, allora, prova, all'avvio del sistema premere il tasto e , in corrispondenza della prima voce di grub , cancelli poi le parole quiet splash, scrivi nomodeset al loro posto, premi f10 e vedi cosa fa
<Gian90> ah ok ok
<akis24> sera
<fabio_cc> kokhenhain, scusami ma questo non c'entra nulla con il supporto ubuntu
<fabio_cc> kokhenhain, ti è stato spiegato come creare un dvd o chiavetta avviabile, ti serve un pc
<Gian90> ok ora riavvio
<Superlino> buona sera a tutti!
<Superlino> è la prima volta che installo Ubuntu nel mio computer e devo dire che è eccezionale!
<Superlino> c'è nessuno?
<akis24> !nessuno | Superlino
<ubot-it> Superlino: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Superlino> ok
<Superlino> scusate
<Superlino> ho un problema su skype... la mia cam si vede al contrario
<fabio_cc> Superlino, forse puoi risolvere con v4l2ucp
<Gian90> Ragazzi scusate ma mettendo nomodeset non funziona
<fabio_cc> Superlino, provalo: sudo apt-get install v4l2ucp
<Gian90> forse sbaglio io in qualcosa ?
<cagias> scusate l'ignoranza ma come posso installare lubuntu da terminale.?
<Superlino> ok grazie provo subito
<fabio_cc> cagias, intendi dire che hai ubuntu, e vuoi avere anche l'ambiente desktop di lubuntu?
<cagias> si
<fabio_cc> Superlino, intanto installalo
<Gian90> krabador non è che devo mettere nomodetest ?
<fabio_cc> cagias, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<krabador> Gian90, se ha funzionato con la prova di prima
<krabador> Gian90, vuol dire che funziona
<krabador> Gian90, lo metti a fianco di quiet splash, in /etc/default/grub?
<Gian90> ho messo nomodeset e poi ho salvato , con la prova di prima avevamo messo nomodetest
<fabio_cc> Gian90, non è vero, krabador ti aveva detto nomodeset
<krabador> Gian90, per favore...
<fabio_cc> [20:53] <krabador> Gian90, allora, prova, all'avvio del sistema premere il tasto e , in corrispondenza della prima voce di grub , cancelli poi le parole quiet splash, scrivi nomodeset al loro posto, premi f10 e vedi cosa fa
<krabador> Gian90, ti faccio presente che il canale ha il log, consultabile pubblicamente
<Gian90> infatti
<krabador> Gian90, controlla piu' che altro di aver fatto le cose correttamente
<krabador> Gian90, non si mettono cose nei file di testo a caso
<cagias> ho provato prima inserendo quel comando. pero' finito il download dei file e' rimasto il prompt in attesa di comandi. ed allora ho spento il pc e quando si e' riacceso avevo sempre xubuntu
<Gian90> quindi devo mettere nomodetest o nomodeset ?
<krabador> ma in un modo ben preciso, ed ogni errore di ortografia non sarà funzionante
<krabador> Gian90, puoi risponderti da solo
<fabio_cc> cagias, devi scegliere all'avvio
<krabador> Gian90, vedendo quello che ti ho segnalato
<krabador> scorrendo indietro questa chat
<fabio_cc> cagias, prima di mettere la password
<cagias> riprovo.
<fabio_cc> Superlino, hai installato?
<Gian90> Ho messo nomodeset di fianco a quiet splash nelle virgolette , salvato , dato l'altro comando sudo update-grub
<Gian90> tutto giusto ?
<krabador> fino ad adesso si
<Gian90> ok ho riavviato adesso sembra che vada nei dettagli - grafica mi da Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.5, 128 bits)
<krabador> buon sistema
<cagias> ho provato ad installare lubuntu sopra xubuntu da terminale ma una volta riavviato il pc non mi da la possibilita di scegliere tra uno dei due e mi chiede la password per cominciare la sessione di xubuntu
<fabio_cc> cagias, si che te la da, devi cliccare o su un pulsantino vicino a dove scrivi la password, oppure un'icona in alto a destra
<fabio_cc> cagias, non c'è bisogno che riavvii, basta che fai termina sessione
<cagias> non lo so che ho fatto.pero' ho provato a premere quel pulsantino e mio fa scegliere solo il tipo di ospite che deve fare il log in
<fabio_cc> cagias, prova così:  menu impostazioni -> sessione e avvio -> metti la spunta su " mostra il selettore all'accesso ",  poi chiudi sessione  e vedi se ti fa scegliere l'ambiente da avviare
<cagias> provo
<Gian90> grazie dell'aiuto
<krabador> Gian90, have fun :D
<cagias> come faccio a togliere xubuntu da terminale e lasciare solo lubuntu?
<krabador> cagias, allora, molto semplicemente non hai insatllato lubuntu
<krabador> ma solo l'ambiente grafico su xubuntu
<krabador> la base è xubuntu
<cagias> percio devo scaricare lubuntu e metterlo su cd e installarlo da solo?
<krabador> potresti disinstallare l'ambiente grafico di xubuntu, mettendo fortemente a rischio l'integrità del sistema
<krabador> cagias, esatto
<fabio_cc> cagias, si
<krabador> cagias, se si sceglie un ambiente grafico, è il caso di usare la derivata ubuntu che la usa
<cagias> grazie ragazzi sempre disponibili.
<fabio_cc> cagias, prego :)
<manit3> ciao a tutt@
<krabador> !ciao | manit3
<ubot-it> manit3: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<unaformica> ciao buonasera, mi sapete dire come si disinstalla un programma su lubuntu?
<krabador> unaformica, installato come?
<unaformica> dal software center
<krabador> unaformica, puoi disistallarlo anche da li
<unaformica> ho installato un traduttore di lingue dal software center ma il programma sembra non funzionare, inserisco le parole ma non traduce niente, sapete xkè?
<fabio_cc> unaformica, come si chiama?
<unaformica> Traduttore di lingue
<vittorio> ci sono parecchie recensione negative che dicono che non funziona
<unaformica> ah ok
<unaformica> mi sapete indicare un programma per traduzioni italiano-inglese x lubuntu?
<unaformica> leggo ora che è una gnome interface a libtranslate, forse ha bisogno di libtranslate per funzionare?
<Carlin0> se si appoggiava a google ovvio che non funzioni più
<unaformica> xkè carlino?
<Carlin0> google vuole che si usi il suo sito
<unaformica> ke è anche abbastanza pacco oltretutto
<Carlin0> non permette più ad altri di appoggiarsi a lui
<unaformica> con ubuntu software center trovo programmi che girano anche su lubuntu o no?
<fabio_cc> unaformica, puoi installare qualunque applicazione, ma se sono per altri ambienti desktop, verrano installate molte librerie relative a tali ambienti
<fabio_cc> unaformica, ma non è un problema
<fabio_cc> unaformica, certo se usi lubuntu perché il pc non è recentissimo, meglio che usi le applicazioni per lxde (ambiente desktop di lubuntu) in modo da non appesantire il sistema
<unaformica> quindi un sacco di spazio ciucciato per librerie inutili?
<fabio_cc> unaformica, non inutili, ma necessarie al funzionamento dell'ipotetico programma
<unaformica> ah ok
<unaformica> leggevo anche che può servire installare un antivirus su lubuntu per evitare di passare virus nello scambio file con pc windows, sì?
<fabio_cc> !antivirus | unaformica
<ubot-it> unaformica: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav  Vedi anche:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<krabador> unaformica, tendenzialmente non serve antivirus
<unaformica> ok grazie. una curiosità, il mondo di ubuntu/linux considerando che è opensource è gestito da volontari, da un'organizzazione o  da professionisti freelance?
<krabador> la quarta.
<unaformica> hehe cioè?
<fabio_cc> unaformica, forse ti può interessare: https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html
<krabador> unaformica, sono le multinazionali, che lo fanno per avere un nemico, e poter far parlare di loro
<fabio_cc> unaformica, e soprattutto: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/storia-filosofia
<krabador> unaformica, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source
<krabador> unaformica, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<krabador> unaformica, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_libero
<unaformica> grazie mi divertirò a leggerne un po'. ma quindi voi della comunità ubuntu-it, support eccetera lavorate volontariamente o siete retribuiti?
<krabador> unaformica, dove pubblicherai l'intervista?
<fabio_cc> unaformica, tutti volontari :)
<fabio_cc> krabador, lol
<unaformica> semplice curiosità :) sto facendo un pensierino ai lavori freelance e volevo sapere come è organizzato l'ambiente lavorativo di linux
<krabador> unaformica, sei uno sviluppatore?
<unaformica> no per niente :) forse aspirante
<krabador> unaformica, ti consiglio allora di acquisire referenze a riguardo , molte risposte le avrai man mano
<unaformica> grazie per le info e buona notte
<fabio_cc> unaformica, buonanotte :)
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-14
<sssssssssssss> dddddddddddddd
<sssssssssssss> dddddddddddddd
<sssssssssssss> dddddddddddddd
<sssssssssssss> dddddddddddddd
<sssssssssssss> dddddddddddddd
<dddddddddddd> Carlin0
<dddddddddddd> mi hai kickatt
<dddddddddddd> o
<dddddddddddd> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<krabador> diiisposable heeeeroessss
<akis24> giorno
<devuser> Salve non so se è il disco ma ogni tanto quando uso VMware e lo chiudo si blocca tutro
<devuser> Ho cliccato tasto power e riavviato e adesso non ho più Unity
<devuser> Non vedo ne la barra laterale ne quella in alto
<cristian_c> devuser, VM di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> su quale os hai installato vmware?
<devuser> 14.04 lts
<devuser> No Vmware Player
<cristian_c> devuser, ?
<cristian_c> devuser, quindi ubuntu 14.04 lts come vm?
<devuser> No non hai capito non è ubuntu virtualizzato
<cristian_c> lol
<devuser> Quello è di default
<devuser> Winzoz virtualizzo
<devuser> Per photoshop
<devuser> Eheh
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> devuser, ma un bel dual boot
<cristian_c> prima windows viene brasato e poi ci si lamenta quando ci si accorge che serve
<devuser> No uso poco windows
<cybernova> devuser, vmware player non essendo un pacchetto dei repo non è supportato qui dentro
<devuser> Che ostilità :) non mi sono lamentato che serve windoss
<devuser> Non ho chiesto aiuto su vmware
<devuser> Keep calm
<cybernova> devuser, nessuna ostilità sono le regole
<devuser> Io rispetto le regole tu non leggi cosa scrivo
<cristian_c> devuser, il dual boot è la soluzione migliore in questi casi
<devuser> mi è sparira Unity
<devuser> Stop
<cristian_c> che poi immagino photoshop abbia qualche difficoltà in vm
<devuser> Immagini male
<cybernova> devuser, ho letto benissimo cos'hai scritto e da come lo hai scritto parrebbe sia un problema collegato a vmware player
<devuser> C' è un modo per lanciare unity?
<cristian_c> essendo un'applicazione non certo 'leggera'
<devuser> Cristian photoshop gira benissimo
<cristian_c> devuser, puoi resettarlo
<devuser> Ho 16 gb di ram ssd e i7
<cristian_c> !unityreset | devuser
<ubot-it> devuser: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<cristian_c> devuser, beh, in questo caso, può farcela...
<devuser> Non va
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> devuser, definisci non va
<devuser> Allora installato dconf-tools
<devuser> Eseguito il.comando e non succede nulla
<cristian_c> devuser, puoi spiegare passo passo cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> ?
<devuser> Ho aperto terminale
<devuser> Installato dconf
<devuser> E fatto reser
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> devuser, il comando viene terminato?
<devuser> dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<devuser> Si termina
<cristian_c> ok
<devuser> Funziona tutto :(
<cristian_c> devuser, senza messaggi, giusto?
<cristian_c> devuser, ?
<devuser> Si senza messaggi
<cristian_c> devuser, hai provato in shell tty?
<devuser> ctrl+f2
<cristian_c> ctrl+alt+f1
<devuser> Si alt vero
<cristian_c> comunque
<cristian_c> devuser, probabilmente è come ti hanno detto
<cristian_c> un problema connesso a vmware
<cristian_c> che qui non è supportato
<cristian_c> hai detto che succede quando chiudi vmware
<devuser> No ogni tanto si blocca quando lo chiudo
<devuser> Poi o si riprende
<cristian_c> ma sempre in quell'occasione?
<devuser> O riavvio e non ho nessun problema
<cristian_c> devuser, forse anche con 16 GB e intel core i7 qualche problema di gestione di risorse forse c'è
<devuser> No non penso... Sia quello
<cristian_c> magari nella chiusura, e sarebbe comunque un problema di vmware
<cristian_c> presumibilmente
<devuser> Adesso vmware è chiuso
<devuser> E non interferisce con Unitu
<cristian_c> hai detto che il problema avviene durante la chiusura
<cristian_c> e si ricade sempre sulla stessa ipotesi
<devuser> Ti stai focalizzando solo su vmware
<devuser> Il problema adesso è Unitu
<devuser> Unity
<cristian_c> devuser, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> testa allo stesso modo con virtualbox
<cristian_c> se non avviene niente quando lo chiudi, allora comincia a pensare che il problema sia vmware
<cristian_c> :P
<devuser> Va be dai
<devuser> Grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> devuser, mi suggeriscono altri comandi
<cristian_c> in aggiunta a quello di dconf
<cristian_c> devuser, anzi, prova a rinominare ~/.config in ~/.config-old
<devuser> Ok
<cristian_c> poi riavvia il pc
<cristian_c> ah, ma avevi detto che riavviando si sistemava da solo
<devuser> Mai sparita Unitu
<devuser> Unity
<cristian_c> ?
<devuser> La prima volta che succede
<devuser> Ho il freeze del sistema
<cristian_c> ma oltre al launcher sparisce altra roba?
<devuser> Poi riavvio
<devuser> Si anche il pannello
<devuser> In alto
<cristian_c> il pannello in alto
<cristian_c> appunto, la parola freeze mi fa pensare a quel che avevo detto prima
<devuser> Ok
<devuser> Rinominando config
<devuser> Funziona
<devuser> Vmware non c' entra nel senso che causa il freeze
<cristian_c> devuser, senza riavviare?
<devuser> Si ho riavviato
<cristian_c> devuser, beh, se lo produce, c'entra
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> devuser, ma non si risistemava da solo riavviando?
<cristian_c> ah, ok, ora è chiaro
<devuser> Si ma stavolta qualche software
<devuser> Usava Unity
<devuser> E ha creato problemi
<devuser> Ascoltavo musica con rhytmbox
<devuser> Etc etc
<devuser> Ritorno a lavoro...devo risistemare il laungher uffa
<b00k3r> giorno
<franco56> buongiorno
<franco56> io ho lo stesso problema dell'altro giorno
<franco56> come fare apparire la chiavetta quando la inserisco nella porta usb
<fabio_cc> franco56, inserisci la chiavetta, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && dmesg | tail
<fabio_cc> franco56, poi metti l'output su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | franco56
<ubot-it> franco56: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<franco56> ok
<franco56> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596029/
<franco56> fabio se sono lento porta pazienza xchè non ci capisco niente con ubuntu e poco che l!ho installato
<fabio_cc> franco56, tranquillo
<fabio_cc> franco56, ora dai sudo fdisk -l
<fabio_cc> franco56, metti sempre su pastebin
<franco56> ok
<franco56> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596054/
<fabio_cc> franco56, ora digita: mount
<fabio_cc> franco56, sempre su pastebin
<franco56> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596066/
<fabio_cc> franco56, prova così: sudo mkdir /mnt/pendrive/
<franco56> e posto ancora?
<fabio_cc> franco56, non dovrebbe scrivere nulla
<franco56> infatti
<fabio_cc> franco56, sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt/pendrive/
<franco56> non scrive nulla
<fabio_cc> franco56, metti su paste
<franco56> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596094/
<fabio_cc> franco56, ok, prova così: sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sdf1 /mnt/pendrive/
<franco56> niente fabio
<fabio_cc> cosa niente?
<franco56> non scrive nulla
<fabio_cc> franco56, ok, ma non si è aperto nulla?
<franco56> no scusa
<franco56> aspetta
<franco56> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596111/
<fabio_cc> franco56, metti di nuovo l'output del comando mount su pastebin
<franco56> e sarebbe??
<fabio_cc> franco56, digita: mount
<franco56> ok
<fabio_cc> franco56, metti su pastebin
<franco56> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596136/
<fabio_cc> franco56, ok, proviamo ancora: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdf1 /mnt/pendrive/
<franco56> si
<fabio_cc> metti su pasteib
<fabio_cc> pastebin
<franco56> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596140/
<fabio_cc> franco56, lsusb -v -d 0930:6545
<fabio_cc> franco56, hai dati importanti su quella chiavetta?
<franco56> ok
<franco56> un po
<fabio_cc> franco56, ok
<danilo> Ciao a tutti. ho installato xubuntu ma il pc portatile mi si scalda troppo e poi va in crash. Cosa potrebbe essere ?
<fabio_cc> danilo, che pc?
<franco56> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596149/
<danilo> un amilo fujitsu siemens con processore amd
<fabio_cc> danilo, dai un pò più di dettagli, modello del processore, quantità di ram
<franco56> fabio non  e che c'è qualche casino con i server che non ho installato bene? xchè venerdi forse ho fatto qualche casino ?
<fabio_cc> franco56, stiamo cercando di capire
<cristian_c> danilo, esattamente quale fujitsu amilo?
<franco56> ho fatto delle operazioni con cristian e forse non ho concluso bene la configurazione
<fabio_cc> franco56, hai cambiato i server dei repository
<franco56> si
<fabio_cc> franco56, se riesci a installare programmi e aggiornamenti è ok, comunque non c'entra con questo problema
<franco56> e dato che non riuscivo a stargli dietro non capendo bene chissà forse ho fatto casino e dopo sono dovuto andar via
<fabio_cc> franco56, intanto vediamo per la chiavetta
<franco56> ok
<fabio_cc> franco56, quello non c'entra
<franco56> si ma rìera cominciato tutto per la chiavetta che non riesco a vedere
<franco56> comunque ok fai tu
<fabio_cc> [11:59] <cristian_c> danilo, esattamente quale fujitsu amilo?
<cristian_c> <fabio_cc> danilo, dai un pò più di dettagli, modello del processore, quantità di ram
<cristian_c> :)
<fabio_cc> danilo, il supporto si fa in chan non in privato
<fabio_cc> cristian_c, :)
<danilo> fabio scusa sono nuovo
<fabio_cc> danilo, ok
<danilo> allora è un AMD turion 800 mhz 512 ram
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> danilo, ubuntu con unity?
<cristian_c> ah, xubuntu
<danilo> cosa significa?
<cristian_c> danilo, non è troppo pesante pure xubuntu?
<cristian_c> per quel pc
<danilo> cosa devo usare? Prima c'era installato xp e anche se non era una scheggia non andava in crash
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | danilo
<ubot-it> danilo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<cristian_c> danilo, ma prima di installare, prova in live
<danilo> con il live riesco a capire anche se va in crash?
<cristian_c> danilo, diciamo che capisci come va
<fabio_cc> franco56, scusa per l'attesa
<franco56> tranquillo
<danilo> ok tu dici che il problema di tutto è la versione quindi. impegna troppo il processore e me lo manda in crash? ho capito bene?
<franco56> intanto saltu cristian se e lo stesso di venerdi
<franco56> saluto
<cristian_c> danilo, dalle caratteristiche che hai elencato, mi sembra di sì
<danilo> ok ci provo allora . grazie del consiglio
<fabio_cc> franco56, tu in precedenza avevi fatto qualche tentativo per sistemare la chiavetta?
<franco56> no
<fabio_cc> franco56, ok
<franco56> anche xchè non saprei che fare
<franco56> non riesco avederla
<franco56> di solito appare nella barra a sinistra dello schermo
<franco56> ma ora no
<fabio_cc> franco56, intanto creiamo una immagine di backup del device, perché quando si effettua questo tipo di operazioni qualcosa può andare male
<fabio_cc> franco56, ma prima funzionava?
<franco56> no
<fabio_cc> franco56, ti riferisci ad altre chiavette
<franco56> da quando ho installato la 14.10
<franco56> no solo a questo che ho inserito
<cristian_c> franco56, con altri sistemi operativi viene montata?
<franco56> si
<cristian_c> ah
<franco56> con wundoes la vedo tranquillamente
<franco56> windoews
<fabio_cc> franco56, ma allora prova a fargli uno scandisk approfondito da windows
<fabio_cc> franco56, oppure da windows copi i dati, e poi proviamo a formattarla
<franco56> ma fabio il problema e che non so aprirla
<cristian_c> su windows?+
<franco56> da dove si apre qui?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> franco56, con altri sistemi operativi viene montata?
<cristian_c> <franco56> si
<franco56> si maio voglio farlo da qui
<fabio_cc> franco56, se funzionasse, ti comparirebbe sulla sinistra
<cristian_c> franco56, sudo fdisk -l
<franco56> imparare qui
<fabio_cc> franco56, alt
<fabio_cc> franco56, la tua chiavetta ha dei problemi
<cristian_c> franco56, anzi, posta una schermata di gparted
<fabio_cc> franco56, accedi da windows, e copia tutti i dati, che potresti perdere
<cristian_c> franco56, ma questa volta caricala su qualche servizio
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<franco56> cavoloooo
<franco56> ho cambiato chiavetta e mi appare sulla stringa a sinistra
<fabio_cc> franco56, un altra chiavetta?
<franco56> ma come e possibile???
<franco56> si
<fabio_cc> franco56, ti ho detto che è quella chiavetta in particolare ad avere problemi
<franco56> ho inserito un'altra chiavetta e si vede
<fabio_cc> franco56, è normale
<fabio_cc> franco56, ma leggi o no?
<cristian_c> franco56, inserisci la pendrive problematica
<cristian_c> digita il comando: sudo fdisk -l
<franco56> si asp
<cristian_c> e posta la schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> solo per vedere la situazione
<franco56> niente
<franco56> asp
<franco56> siamo alle solite
<franco56> con gparted mi dice che non e installato
<cristian_c> franco56, sudo apt-get install gparted
<cristian_c> ora i server funzano
<cristian_c> non sei in live, vero?
<franco56> in che senso live?
<cristian_c> è l'ubuntu installato su hard disk, vero?
<franco56> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> franco56, installa gparted
<cristian_c> e posta la schermata
<franco56> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596243/
<cristian_c> fatto
<cristian_c> crazynetwork funza pure bene
<akis24> Le memorie USB che aderiscono alle specifiche U3 sono chiamate "U3 smart drives" da U3.com. "U3 smart drives" si differenziano dalle tradizionali chiavi di memoria perché contengono l'U3 Launchpad come software preinstallato, software che emula il menu di avvio di Windows, e che controlla l'installazione e l'utilizzo dei programmi installati sulla stessa chiavetta.
<franco56> non so lol
<cristian_c> franco56, lancia gparted e seleziona la pendrive
<akis24> ma che bello mancava anche questa lol
<akis24> scusate :)
<franco56> per installare gparted mi dice che devo essere un root
<cristian_c> franco56, l'hai già installato
<cristian_c> ma lol
<franco56> già installato???
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> <franco56> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596243/
<franco56> ha si si con sudo ecc ecc lol
<cristian_c> franco56, quando lo lanci ti viene chiesta la password
<franco56> e allora la chiavetta??? xchè non la vede?
<cristian_c> visto che è un'operazione di root
<cristian_c> franco56, hai lanciato gparted?
<franco56> asp
<franco56> allora mi compare una finestra che mi dice che devo avere i privilegi del root
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> franco56, quando lo lanci ti viene chiesta la password
<franco56> xchè può creare danni alle partizioni
<cristian_c> hai digitato la password?
<franco56> no
<franco56> non me lo da
<cristian_c> ?
<franco56> mi compare subito la finestra con quello che ti ho scritto
<cristian_c> franco56, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> premi tasto stamp , troverai una schermata nella tua home
<cristian_c> caricala su un servizio di hosting immagini
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<franco56> come faccio a caricarla?
<franco56> mi dice salva
<cristian_c> franco56, salvala sul desktop, ad esempio
<fabio_cc> franco56, prima la salvi, poi vai su imgut e la carichi
<fabio_cc> *imgur
<franco56> e dovè?
<cristian_c> !imgur
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imgur'
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> franco56, ti si è postato il link varie volte
<cristian_c> franco56, https://imgur.com/
<franco56> si apre una pagina
<cristian_c> franco56, upload images
<franco56> si fatto
<cristian_c> ok ,caricala e poi posta il link all'immagine
<franco56> ma devo fare altro? o tu la vedi?
<cristian_c> franco56, se non posti il link, non la possiamo vedere
<cristian_c> ma l'hai caricata?
<franco56> Schermata del 2015-03-14 12:31:46.png
<franco56> https://imgur.com/
<cristian_c> franco56, l'hai caricata su imgur?
<franco56> si
<cristian_c> franco56, posta il link alla schermata
<akis24> start upload .. franco56
<franco56> https://imgur.com/hEoQPYQ
<cristian_c> ohhh
<franco56> scusate ragazzi
<cristian_c> franco56, eh, l'hai lanciato da terminale
<franco56> ma non ho mai fatto ste operazioni
<franco56> hahaha cosa???
<cristian_c> lancialo o dal launcher, oppure digita: sudo gparted
<franco56> fatto
<cristian_c> si è aperto?
<franco56> asp che ti posto tutto
<franco56> sii
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> posta schermata gparted
<franco56> ok
<franco56> https://imgur.com/NmTp8vD
<cristian_c> prima seleziona la pendrive dal menù in alto a destra
<cristian_c> scusa, ma cosa c'entra software e aggiornamenti?
<franco56> ??
<cristian_c> franco56, non hai postato la schermata di gparted
<franco56> quella del terminale?
<franco56> o la foto?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lancialo o dal launcher, oppure digita: sudo gparted
<cristian_c> franco56, ma hai digitato: sudo gparted?
<franco56> si
<franco56> asp
<cristian_c> hai detto che si è aperto
<franco56> ti posto quella del terminale
<cristian_c> ma la schermata di gparted mica l'hai potata
<cristian_c> *postata
<cristian_c> lancia gparted, per piacere
<franco56> il link per favore di paste
<cristian_c> franco56, non serve
<cristian_c> posta la schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> se appare
<franco56> [sudo] password for franco:
<franco56> Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager.
<franco56> Too few arguments.
<franco56> ======================
<franco56> libparted : 3.2
<franco56> ======================
<franco56> scusate
<franco56> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596374/
<franco56> ti ho postato la schermate cristian
<fabio_cc> franco56, quando copi l'output da terminale, devi copiare a partire dal comando che hai dato tu
<cristian_c> franco56, ma non si apre la finestra con gparted?
<franco56> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596386/
<franco56> ok fatto
<franco56> si si apre
<franco56> ti riferisci a quella delle partizioni?
<cristian_c> franco56, ok, e perché non posti la schermata di gparted?
<cristian_c> eh
<franco56> e te lo mandato su imgur
<cristian_c> non hai mandato la schermata di gparted
<franco56> te la rimando
<cristian_c> franco56, non la stessa
<cristian_c> franco56, devi digitare sudo gparted per avviarlo
<franco56> asp
<cristian_c> ti si è ripetuto varie volte
<akis24> a capirsi questo è gparted franco56  quando si apre http://gparted.org/screens/gparted-main-window.png
<franco56> https://imgur.com/jvHDSnZ
<franco56> questa e quello che si apre con sudo gparted
<fabio_cc> franco56, non dire cose che non sono vere
<fabio_cc> franco56, c'è un limite alla pazienza
<cristian_c> franco56, nella schermata manca il terminale
<fabio_cc> franco56, o mandi la schermata di gparted, oppure il supporto finisce qui
<franco56> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596408/
<franco56> questo e quello del terminale
<cristian_c> ok, come non detto
<fabio_cc> franco56, in quella schermata il terminale non è nemmeno aperto
<fabio_cc> franco56, finiscila
<franco56> hooo io non vi capisco
<franco56> e quelo che so fare
<franco56> e che mi da il pc
<franco56> sudo gparted  e quelloo che succede
<fra_dolcino> ciao! help per problemi seri con boot loader e partizione di avvio
<fra_dolcino> mando sintesi del problema in pastebin se qualcuno è disponibile
<fra_dolcino> qualcuno per un'occhiata al BootRepair Summary?
<gigirock> aspe che tolgo xchat
<giuseppe_> Salve a tutti, sto con la versione di ubuntu 12.04 lts e non mi fa fare più l'avanzamento alle versioni più aggiornate, mi esce sempre problema di rete, ho provato anche con altri server e fa la stessa cosa> Qualcuno mi può aiutare, grazie
<krabador> giuseppe_, con altri qua
<krabador> quali?
<giuseppe_> cosa quali?
<giuseppe_> li ho provati tutti i server
<giuseppe_> anche quello consigliato per la mia zona
<krabador> giuseppe_, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | giuseppe_
<ubot-it> giuseppe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giuseppe_> si gli aggiornamenti normali me li fa fare ho già fatto lìapdate e mi funziona
<krabador> puoi postare l'output
<giuseppe_> si un attimo
<giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597245/
<giuseppe_> quindi?
<krabador> ppa danno fastidio per avanzamento
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<giuseppe_> cosa significa?
<giuseppe_> sono delle librerie?
<krabador> "Trovato http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release" nel comando sudo apt-get update
<krabador> segnala che hai inserito dei repositories esterni
<krabador> detti ppa
<krabador> per installazione software fuori dai repositories ufficiali
<giuseppe_> li devo cancellare?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<krabador> nonostante venghino ufficialmente bloccati nel tentativo di salto di versione
<krabador> danno comunque problemi
<giuseppe_> ok quindi cosa devo fare?
<giuseppe_> sai a cosa servono questi ppa.launchpad?
<giuseppe_> perchè io non ricordo di averli installati
<krabador> giuseppe_, non lo ricordi, ma l'hai fatto
<krabador> e lo si fa , seguendo guide non ufficiali
<giuseppe_> a cosa servono?
<giuseppe_> non vorrei che poi non mi funziona qualcosa
<krabador> giuseppe_, e te lo poni adesso il problema?
<krabador> non quando fai cose a caso?
<krabador> giuseppe_, software-properties-gtk da terminale
<giuseppe_> ma quindi di specifico sipuò risalire a cosa sono collegati?
<krabador> giuseppe_, allora
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giuseppe_> ok
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<giuseppe_> ok
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<krabador> tutto insieme
<giuseppe_> ok
<giuseppe_> a cosa serve?
<krabador> rilascia un link che copi qui dentro
<giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597311/
<krabador> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597349/
<giuseppe_> ?
<krabador> giuseppe_, software-properties-gtk , va nella tab altro software, fa per favore uno screenshot della schermata
<krabador> premento stamp, e andando poi su imgur
<krabador> !image | giuseppe_
<ubot-it> giuseppe_: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giuseppe_> http://imgur.com/aj9bbMH
<giuseppe_> ho provato a disabilitare la spunta su ppa-launchpad ma fa la stessa cosa
<krabador> giuseppe_, disabilita la spunta launchpad, chiudi correttamente
<krabador> giuseppe_, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<giuseppe_> si ho già fatto poi ho riaperto ma fa la stessa cosa
<jester-> balle
<giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597430/
<krabador> giuseppe_, sudo do-release-upgrade
<giuseppe_> "non riuscito potrebbe dipendere da un problema di rete"
<giuseppe_> mi da il not found sul mio ip che sigifica?
<krabador> giuseppe_, sudo do-release-upgrade | pastebinit
<giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597448/
<giuseppe_> è un probelma di ip?
<krabador> giuseppe_, software-properties-gtk da terminale, cambia il server nel server principale
<krabador> giuseppe_, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<giuseppe_> s ho cambiato
<krabador> giuseppe_, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597485/
<krabador> giuseppe_, da quanto ci stai provando?
<giuseppe_> a fare l'aggiornamento di versione?
<giuseppe_> e da più di un anno che è così
<jester-> minchia
<giuseppe_> forse di più pure
<giuseppe_> jester ma che vuoi?
<jester-> eh un anno che è rotto mica è poco
<giuseppe_> cosa è rotto il server?
<jester-> il sistema
<giuseppe_> quindi non posso fare niente?
<jester-> o hai il sources.list mutilato
<giuseppe_> devo riformattare ?
<Mao--> Ciao a tutti!
<Mao--> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano?
<giuseppe_> vabbè io vado grazie lo stesso
<krabador> Mao--, se non chiedi non sai
<Mao--> Avrei un piccolo problema che credo sia relativo ad alsamixer
<Mao--> in pratica se provo ad abbassare il volume sul mio Olibook M1030
<Mao--> sotto il 50% non si sente praticamente nulla
<Mao--> ah dimenticavo che dato che il netbook non è una macchina molto performante, utilizzo Lubuntu
<krabador> Mao--, pcm e master come sono ?
<Mao--> Sono nuovo dell'ambiente Linux... l'ho installato solo qualche giorno fa perché mi serve per l'università :p. Se mi indichi il comando da eseguire ti dico
<krabador> Mao--, apri il terminale, manda alsamixer
<krabador> e controlla il livello di pcm e master
<krabador> Mao--, se metti le cuffie cambia qualcosa?
<Mao--> no stesso problema
<Mao--> pcm 100, master 56
<jester-> Mao--: con mater al massimo senti o no
<Mao--> con master al massimo non cambia nulla
<jester-> cioè?
<Mao--> sotto il 50% non si sente nulla
<Mao--> nel senso che dalla barra di sistema dove c'è l'icona del volume. se metto 50 o un valore minore
<Mao--> non sento assolutamente nulla
<Mao--> praticamente mi gestisce male il volume
<Mao--> invece di gestimerlo su una scala da 1 a 100
<Mao--> lo fa da 50 a 100
<Mao--> Non so se rendo l'idea.
<Mao--> Però per farvi capire in questo momento dalla barra di sotto ho il volume control a 75, mentre da terminale nell'alsamixer a 52
<jester-> Mao--: eh ma al 100% senti a sufficenza o no
<Mao--> sì certo... Ripeto: il mio problema è relativo alla gestione non accurata del volume
<Mao--> a 100% si sente certo... ma non capisco perché il volume lo scala tra 50 e 100
<Mao--> e non da 1 a 100
<jester-> Mao--: non mi sembra un problema
<Mao--> Beh lo è... se lo voglio mettere a 40 non posso perché non si sente nulla
<krabador> Mao--, ma quando è a 50 , quanto è avvertibile?
<Mao--> 0 krabador.
<krabador> e 51?
<Mao--> è come se 50 fosse lo 0.
<Mao--> davvero molto basso
<Mao--> credo sia come se
<Mao--> ogni 1 che aggiungo
<Mao--> lui aumenta di 2 su una scala da 1 a 100
<Mao--> qualcuno mi può dire che dB gain ha in alsamixer a 50?
<Mao--> nel master
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ho uno strano problema... ho installato ubuntu 12.04 su un p4 3ghz con 1 gb di ram, pero' il sistema e' un po' lento, e l'hd macina di brutto
<naxil> problema swap?
<nttgcc> buonasera, ho problemi con wifi e lan, chi mi può aiutare?
<naxil> nttgcc che problema?
<naxil> non chiedere se puoi chiedere.. esponi il problema
<nttgcc> durante l'installazione da live, di ubuntu 14.04, non riesco a connettermi a internet in alcun modo, ne tramite wifi ne tramite lan
<naxil> in basso a destra vedi le due frecciette?
<nttgcc> ora sto scrivendo da un secondo pc
<naxil> puoi scrivere sull'altro pc?
<nttgcc> l'altro pc è offline
<nttgcc> ma ce l'ho qua a fianco
<nttgcc> in basso a destra non vedo niente, in alto a destra c'è il segnale del wifi vuoto
<nttgcc> ora sull'altro pc ho aperto ubuntu in versione live7
<naxil> apri il terminale
<nttgcc> ok
<naxil> e digita ifconfig
<naxil> e metti il tutto su pastebin se puoi...
<nttgcc> fatto
<naxil> vedi lo e eth1?
<naxil> o eth0?
<nttgcc> no, solo eth0 ed lo, entrambi "interface doesn't support scanning"
<nttgcc> su pastebin dall'altro pc non posso farlo..
<naxil> nttgcc ma il cavo lan e' collegato?
<nttgcc> ora no, lo collego e ripeto
<naxil> il cavo viene da un router/modem adsl?
<nttgcc> si
<nttgcc> un router utilizzato come bridge
<naxil> se lo metti su windows internet va al volo?
<nttgcc> si
<naxil> secondo me si tratta solo di configurare la connessione da networkmanager
<nttgcc> e come?
<naxil> quando lo colleghi, si auto connette?
<nttgcc> no, non si connette ne wifi ne lan
<naxil> premendo sull'icona wifi dovresti vedere Ethernet Connection o auto ethernet
<nttgcc> ripetendo il comando precedente il risultato non è cambiato
<nttgcc> vedo ethernet networks, ma è grigio non cliccabile
<naxil> ma leggi qualcosa cosi? Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:4d:78:83:18
<naxil> per capire se ubuntu ti riconosce l'hw lan
<naxil> cmq premendo il destro sull'icona lan dovresti avere EDIT CONNECTIOn
<nttgcc> su  eth0 si, su lo vedo local loopback
<nttgcc> fatto edit connection
<nttgcc> vedo scritto wired connection 1
<nttgcc> 44 minutes ago
<naxil> ecco
<naxil> edita wired connection 1
<naxil> e imposta
<nttgcc> si ci sono, cosa devo impostare?
<akis24> sera
<naxil> nttgcc, scusami ero in bagno
<naxil> nttgcc, non so come hai impostato la tua rete
<nttgcc> non lo so neanche io...
<nttgcc> cosa dovrei fare?
<naxil> io ti consiglio di lasciare tutto DHCP e mettere IGNORE su ipv6
<naxil> stacchi e riattacchi il cavo LAN e controlli che si colleghi in automatico
<nttgcc> non è cambiato niente...
<naxil> dovresti avere la scheda
<nttgcc> dhcp l'ho potuto mettere solo su ipv4, nelle altre schede non l'ho trovato.
<nttgcc> che scheda?
<naxil> su ipv6 metti ignore
<naxil> per schede intendo le schede del menu configurazione
<naxil> dopo che fai i cambiamenti, ricollegati
<nttgcc> messo ignore, ok capito
<naxil> nella prima scheda
<naxil> c'e' scritto tipo "auto connect"
<nttgcc> si era flaggato
<naxil> nella prima "GENERAL"
<naxil> ecco
<naxil> collega il cavo lan
<naxil> ma sul pc le vedi le lucine che lampeggiano?
<naxil> cmq ci sta che la live non attiva qualche cosa.. (strano pero'), ma hai provato ad instalalre?
<nttgcc> ok si è appena connesso!
<naxil> va?
<naxil> apri il temrinale e scrivi ping google.it
<naxil> se pinga.. sei connesso
<nttgcc> si grazie infinite
<naxil> allora era ipv6?
<naxil> allora cancella winzoz e metti ubuntu a vita
<nttgcc> l'intenzione è quella!
<mesai> salve, dopo innumerevoli tentativi non riesco a montare box.com...prima con connessione al server era così semplice .
<mesai> come posso tornare al vecchio connessione al server ?
<mesai> salve, dopo innumerevoli tentativi non riesco a montare box.com...prima con connessione al server era così semplice .
<mesai> salve, dopo innumerevoli tentativi non riesco a montare box.com...prima con connessione al server era così semplice. Vorrei tornare alla vecchia versione software che mi consentiva un accesso semplice
<akis24> !chat | mesai
<ubot-it> mesai: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mesai> perche non inerente..un vostro software on funziona come prima
<akis24> mesai: che stai a dire quale software ?
<mesai> nautilus credo..connessione al server
<akis24> mesai: dai un occhiata qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/237529/how-can-i-use-box-com-to-sync-my-home-directory-across-machines   per il resto se hai domande prova in chat
<mesai> già fatto ...con la veccia versione non avevo bisogno di tutti sti casini
<mesai> vorrei tornare solo alla vecchia versione
<mesai> cosa devo fare ?
<akis24> la vecchia versione ormai è andata... anche se la reinstalli non ha piu' supporto
<akis24> mesai:  comunque se vuoi scaricarle cerca qui http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<mesai> aiaiaiaaii....devo fare tutti quei casini da terminale e alla fine non mi vanno neanche?
<mesai> ora provo a vedere
<mesai> sono mezzo ignorante...come dovrei fare a istallarlo da una release?
<akis24> !installazione | mesai
<ubot-it> mesai: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<maxel12-21> salve
<maxel12-21> avrei un problema
<maxel12-21> wubi
<maxel12-21> su wubi
<mesai> forse sono imbranato io: ho bisogno di avere una soluzione semplice per connettermi a un server come era nelle versioni ubuntu 10.0
<maxel12-21> stavo cercando di installare ubuntu 14.04 con wubi ma durante l installazione mi venne un errore ''permision denied''
<maxel12-21> e mi ha rimandato a un log
<maxel12-21> e il log sarebbe questo
<maxel12-21> 03-14 20:46 INFO   root: === wubi 14.04 rev286 ===
<maxel12-21> 03-14 20:46 DEBUG  root: Logfile is c:\users\maxel\appdata\local\temp\wubi-14.04-rev286.log
<maxel12-21> 03-14 20:46 DEBUG  root: sys.argv = ['main.pyo', '--exefile="C:\\Users\\Maxel\\Desktop\\wubi.exe"']
<maxel12-21> 03-14 20:46 DEBUG  CommonBackend: data_dir=C:\Users\Maxel\AppData\Local\Temp\pylD48D.tmp\data
<maxel12-21> 03-14 20:46 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: 7z=C:\Users\Maxel\AppData\Local\Temp\pylD48D.tmp\bin\7z.exe
<maxel21-12> ciao
<mesai> salve, dopo innumerevoli tentativi non riesco a montare box.com...prima con connessione al server era così semplice. Vorrei tornare alla vecchia versione software che mi consentiva un accesso semplice
<akis24> maxel12-21: ormai usare wubi è sconsigliato specie se si ha window8 non funzionerebbe  e non postare in canale se vuoi metti su paste
<akis24> mesai: ancora ??
<maxel21-12> akis24 io ho windows 7
<maxel21-12> uso wubi perche non riesco a scaricare ubuntu studio attraverso chiavetta usb
<mesai> akis24: esiste o non esiste un modo per avere le opzioni di prima su connessione al server di nautilus?
<maxel21-12> ma allora come faccio a farvi vedere il log
<akis24> !paste | maxel21-12:
<ubot-it> maxel21-12:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> mesai: non saprei
<mesai> esiste un modo per avere le opzioni di prima su connessione al server di nautilus?
<maxel21-12> scusate il mio pc è andato in arresto anomalo
<maxel21-12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10599653/
<maxel21-12> questo il log
<maxel21-12> per chi non lo sapesse
<maxel21-12> volevo installare ubuntu 14.04 con wubi
<maxel21-12> ma poi mi dava un errore con scritto
<maxel21-12> permission denied
<yarid_> [ 'sera / 'giorno ] a tutti XD
<nttgcc> buonasera sto provando a installare ubuntu ma non riesco a connettermi ne via lan ne via wifi
<nttgcc> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<iolpe> ciao a tutti, ho avviato lubuntu 14.04 da live e mi chiede utente e password cosa devo mettere?
<iolpe> ciao a tutti, ho la live di lubuntu 14.04 e mi chiede utente e password, cosa devo mettere?
<nttgcc> buonasera sto provando a installare ubuntu ma non riesco a connettermi ne via lan ne via wifi
<Carlin0> nttgcc, via lan intendi via cavo ?
<nttgcc> carlin0 si
<nttgcc> prima mi è stato suggerito di mettere su ipv6 "ignore" e ha funzionato
<Carlin0> nttgcc, ma hai gia installato o no?
<nttgcc> poi ho dovuto interrompere l'installazione e ora che ho ripreso questo metodo non funziona più
<jester-> iolpe: quando chiede
<jester-> nttgcc: per installare non serve ne lan ne wifi
<nttgcc> sono in fase live
<nttgcc> si ma prima di installarlo vorrei sapere con certezza se riesco a far funzionare internet
<Carlin0> nttgcc, ma ora sei da live ?
<jester-> nttgcc: dipende dalla scheda wifi chehai se broadcom serve una manovra e pure il cavo lan
<nttgcc> si esatto.. sto scrivendo da un altro pc
<jester-> col cavo eth funza di sicuro automatico
<nttgcc> jester- come faccio a vedere se è broadcom?
<jester-> la wifi se serve si sistema
<jester-> apri un terminale
<nttgcc> ok
<jester-> lspci | grep -i network
<nttgcc> jester- ok è broadcom
<jester-> allora procurati un cavo eth
<nttgcc> si è già collegato
<jester-> fa vedere la risposta
<jester-> al coamdo dato prima
<Carlin0> col cavo dovrebbe andare eh
<nttgcc> sto scrivendo da un altro computer
<nttgcc> carlin0 no purtroppo non va...prima avevo risolto impostando l'ipv6 su ignore ma ora non ha funzionato
<jester-> installa che col cavo se non hai una eth ignornte va di sicuro
<nttgcc> jester- copme
<nttgcc> come faccio a vedere se ho una eth ignorante?
<jester-> nttgcc: in live vedi subito se va
<nttgcc> non va è collegato e non va
<jester-> apri il browser e vai evedi
<nttgcc> ho provato,. non va
<jester-> lspci | grep -i ethernet
<nttgcc> 85:00.0 ethernet controller: marvel technology group ltd.88e8042 pci-e fast ethernet controller
<iolpe> jester- chiede quando ha caricato il s.o.  è proprio la classica schermata peima di entrare in qualsiasi lubuntu... anche sugli altri che ho io.... ma essendo solo caricata in live non ho idea di cosa scrivere come user e pass
<iolpe> è la live lubuntu 14.04
<jester-> nttgcc: ifconfig
<jester-> c'è una eth?
<jester-> iolpe: non mi risulta che avviando la live chieda una pass
<nttgcc> jester- si eth0 un attimo e invio la foto
<jester-> nttgcc: ha un address assegnato?
<iolpe> qualcun'altro ha idee? garantisco che me la sta chiedendo
<jester-> iolpe: facendo cosa
<iolpe> facendo niente... è la prima schermata dopo che ho scelto "nomodeset" , aggiunto vga 785, e dato avvio selezionando prova  lubuntu senza istallarlo
<jester-> iolpe: versione ubuntu?
<iolpe> lubuntu 14.04
<jester-> prorpio non esiste che chieda la pass, comunque batti a vuoto
<iolpe> gia fatto....
<iolpe> provato anche administrator admin root toor
<iolpe> ecc ecc ecc
<jester-> iolpe: togli la vga 785 a vedere
<jester-> o prova ubuntu ma non chiede la pass di solito
<jester-> a meno che stai installando qualche tarocco
<nttgcc> jester- questo è il risultato di ifconfig http://i61.tinypic.com/30vkdjs.jpg
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-15
<jester-> nttgcc: la scheda è su, nel router NAT è abilitato?
<nttgcc> penso di si perchè nell'altro pc il cavo eth funziona
<jester-> non assegna ip
<jester-> stacca l'altro pc
<nttgcc> si è staccato
<nttgcc> ora è connesso via eth solo il pc con ubuntu
<jester-> nttgcc: sudo service network-manager restart
<jester-> batti la pass in binaco
<nttgcc> jester-  http://i58.tinypic.com/28swmme.jpg
<jester-> ha ragione
<jester-> nttgcc: sudo service network-manager restart
<jester-> non menager
<jester-> nttgcc: sudo route
<jester-> cosa c'è a default
<nttgcc> jester- http://i62.tinypic.com/2qissit.jpg
<jester-> secondo me è il ruttere che non assegna ip
<jester-> nttgcc: ip del router?
<jester-> nttgcc: sudo dhclient eth0
<jester-> o il cavo è cassato
<jester-> o è incrociato
<nttgcc> nessuna risposta a questo comando
<jester-> prova col cavo del pc che va
<jester-> è tornato la promt?
<nttgcc> jester- questo il risultato http://it.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=i1y7tz&s=8#.VQTOtuF4aAY
<jester-> nttgcc: sta facendo ma non  conclude
<jester-> nttgcc: control-c
<nttgcc> fatto
<jester-> cambia il cavo che se è ciucco è tempo perso
<nttgcc> il cavo funziona infatti collegandolo al secondo pc ho la connessione.non capisco come mai prima sia sato sufficiente imposta ipv6 su ignore mentre ora non funziona più nulla
<jester-> nttgcc: riavvia la live
<jester-> oppure che ip ha il router
<jester-> nttgcc: hai fastweb?
<nttgcc> Indirizzo IPv4 : 192.168.1.101
<nttgcc>   Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
<nttgcc>  Gateway predefinito: 192.168.1.1
<nttgcc> no tiscali
<jester-> nttgcc: che dati sono
<iolpe> ciao notte grazie
<nttgcc> credevo fossero i dati dell'ip da windows su terminale ho dato ipconfig
<jester-> ipconfig non esiste in linux
<nttgcc> si ho provato da windows.. su ubuntu non conosco il comando..qual è?
<jester-> nttgcc: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1
<nttgcc> jester- http://i57.tinypic.com/11rda8l.jpg
<jester-> nttgcc: secondo me la live è bacata. controlla md5sum della iso usata
<jester-> se giusto fai la usb con il tool winzoz
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> o la porta è cotta
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<nttgcc> non ho capito cosa devo controllare della md5sun?
<nttgcc> *sum
<jester-> leggi la guida
<jester-> se l'ash non corrisponde la iso è bacata
<BlackVirus> nttgcc, il sum e come un numero di serie originale
<nttgcc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10600506/
<nttgcc> quale numero devo controllare?
<jester-> nttgcc: e leggila sta guida
<jester-> è uno solo
<jester-> ed è del file iso che hai usato per fare la live
<nttgcc> ma io nel file iso se apro il file md5sum mi apre tutto quell'elenco
<BlackVirus> nttgcc,  la iso che hai scaricato  mettila nella home
<nttgcc> puoi dirmi il comando per accedere nella cartella root?
<BlackVirus> poi apri il terminale
<BlackVirus> di root
<BlackVirus> ti leggita la guida
<BlackVirus> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<nttgcc> il punto è che io il file iso ce l'ho sulla partizione di windows e quindi devo accedere a windows da ubuntu per poi spostare il file .iso sulla home di ubuntu per poter dare quel comando.no?
<akis24> giorno
<yarid> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<andrewldn> salve a tutti,sono nuovo di qui. Voglio installare ubuntu in un pentium 4  ram 2gb 30gb HD come devo procedere ? scarico ubunto lo masterizzo su cd e faccio avvio da cd-rom? è sufficente questo? grazie
<cristian_c> andrewldn, ubuntu è troppo per quel pc
<cristian_c> andrewldn, al massimo ci girerà lubuntu
<andrewldn> non capisco
<cristian_c> !requisiti | andrewldn
<ubot-it> andrewldn: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<andrewldn> capisco
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<cristian_c> !iso | andrewldn
<ubot-it> andrewldn: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> andrewldn, lo provi in modalità live
<cristian_c> e se tutto va bene, lo installi sull'hard disk
<andrewldn> te dici in modalità live con cd
<cristian_c> sì
<andrewldn> che differenza cè tra averlo installato e live cd?
<andrewldn> non salva?
<cristian_c> andrewldn, che non è installato sul disco
<cristian_c> in modalità live l'hdd non viene toccato
<andrewldn> grazie cristian_c il fatto ho questo pc da tavolo e non sò come sfruttarlo attualmente cè xp ma nn gira bene..se metto il win 7 andrebbe al limite
<cristian_c> andrewldn, ovviamente, il pc se è troppo vecchio è meglio lasciar perdere
<cristian_c> andrewldn, ti suggerisco di utilizzare un pc più recente
<mtjbuntu> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | mtjbuntu
<ubot-it> mtjbuntu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<carlos77> ciao   avrei bisogno di un aiuto    ho sky e volevo vedere  sky go   pero mi chiede il Silverlight
<fabio_cc> !pipelight | carlos77
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pipelight'
<fabio_cc> carlos77, aspetta che ti do il link
<carlos77> ok
<fabio_cc> carlos77, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<fabio_cc> carlos77, versione di ubuntu?
<mtjbuntu> scusate la domanda da niubbo (lo sono, ubuntu da due giorni), ma perchè su Ubuntu 14.04 c'è ancora il kernel 3.16 se sono già usciti il 3.18 e il 3.19 stabili?
<carlos77> lubuntu
<fabio_cc> carlos77, versione?
<fabio_cc> carlos77, 14.04, 14.10?
<carlos77> 14.04 lts
<fabio_cc> carlos77, ok, segui il wiki
<fabio_cc> mtjbuntu, anche la 14.10 ha il kernel 3.16
<carlos77> mi da questo avviso e  poi non fa  niente  "Ciò richiede l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate."
<carlos77> che faccio
<fabio_cc> carlos77, metti su pastebin tutto quello che hai fatto
<fabio_cc> !pastebin | carlos77
<ubot-it> carlos77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mtjbuntu> grazie fabio_cc :)
<mtjbuntu> ma dici che posso installare il 3.19 senza problemi se lo hanno rilasciato ma non viene usato?
<mtjbuntu> ho un po' la fissa dell'aggiorna a tutti i costi :(
<fabio_cc> mtjbuntu, se vuoi un sistema stabile, devi usare il kernel dato con la distribuzione, se usi altri kernel lo fai a tuo rischio
<mtjbuntu> perfetto, dissipato ogni dubbio, grazie ancora fabio_cc :)
<fabio_cc> mtjbuntu, prego :)
<mtjbuntu> pensavo fosse un aggiornamento che prima o poi occorre cmq fare... ;)
<mtjbuntu> 20 anni di windows sono duri da smaltire :D
<fabio_cc> mtjbuntu, :)
<fra_dolcino> problema con boot loader e partizioni sballate riporto qui la domanda posta per esteso su ubuntu forum http://paste.ubuntu.com/10602820/
<jester-> fra_dolcino: se hai il menu grub al boot il problema è del sistema non del boot loader
<fra_dolcino> jester-, non c'è più dopo che ho fatto aggiunto la partizione bios boot  e ultimo BootRepair, aggravadno stupidamente la situazione
<jester-> fra_dolcino: partizione bios boot?
<fra_dolcino> ora come ho scritto nel posto ho tolto questa partizione
<fra_dolcino> si ora è segnata come unallockated
<jester-> fra_dolcino: devi riportare come in precedenza cosa hai ridotto per crare la partizione
<jester-> winzoz parte?
<fra_dolcino> jester-, winzoz non c'è, l'ho tolto subito dopo acquisto del pc mesi fa, rifacendo le partizioni
<fra_dolcino> un' altra cosa sconsiderata come mi diceva qualcuno qui
<jester-> fra_dolcino: hai fatto male, mp hai un pc inservibile
<jester-> fra_dolcino: ti conviene creare una nuova tabella gpt e reinstallare
<fra_dolcino> jester-, e i dati?
<jester-> li recuperi dalla live
<fra_dolcino> jester-, avrei bisogno di un disco esterno, giusto?
<jester-> prima di procedere a creare tabella e partizione
<jester-> fra_dolcino: dipende da cosa hai da recuperare, un backup regolare se si hanno dati importanti dovrebbe essere la norma
<jester-> capita pure che i dischi si fottano
<fra_dolcino> jester-, se faccio un attimo la live di xubuntu, ora ho solo bootrepair, mi spieghi come si recuperano i dati da live?
<jester-> fra_dolcino: apri il file manager vai sulla partizioone home e fai
<jester-> copi e incolli nella usb o hd esterno
<fra_dolcino> jester-, non ci sono permessi per alcune cartelle, c'è una x sopra
<jester-> le live sono come un coltellino svizzero
<jester-> fra_dolcino: secondo me hai sminchiato i permessi di tutto il sistema
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, hai provato da chroot come ti aveva suggerito gigirock?
<jester-> fra_dolcino: lancia il filemanager con sudo
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, non ho avuto modo, ora sono libero posso
<jester-> se rimane bloccato hai i filesystem a bottane
<fra_dolcino> jester-, sto avviando la live
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ho un problema, BootRepair lo avvia, mentre la live no, dice BusyBox v1.21 (ubuntu1:1.21-0-1ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) Enter "help" for a list of built-in commands.
<fra_dolcino> (initramfs) Unable fo find a medium containing a live file system
<jester-> fra_dolcino: avvia la live non ammucchiare le situazioni
<jester-> [12:09:49] <fra_dolcino> (initramfs) Unable fo find a medium containing a live file system
<jester-> il cd o usb sono ciucchi
<fra_dolcino> jester-, sto usando usb
<fra_dolcino> jester-, posso provare a rifarla con unetbootin
<jester-> fra_dolcino: controlla md5sum della iso che se ha errori perdi solo tempo
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<fra_dolcino> jester-, scarico un'altra live
<jester-> fra_dolcino: chesum sballato?
<jester-> checksum
<jester-> fra_dolcino: a 64 bit nè
<fra_dolcino> jester-, semplicemente non corrisponde a quelli riportati nella pagina sopra
<jester-> fra_dolcino: appunto per quello non si avvia
<fra_dolcino> il fatto che sia xubuntu penso non c'entri niente, c'è l'asterisco, quindi immagino valga per le derivate
<jester-> se l'ash non corrisponde significa che la iso è scaricata con errori
<fra_dolcino> jester-, l'avevo già provata e andava, non so se il file può corrompersi anche successivamente...
<jester-> se hai dei settori danneggiati sul disco puo succdere di tutto
<fra_dolcino> la live di ubuntu dovrebbe avere controllo disco...
<jester-> da file che spariscono a file che non si aprono etc etc
<jester-> non controlla la superficie per controllare da live devi fare fsck -c /dev/sticass
<jester-> se ha settori danneggiati è da buttare
<fra_dolcino> >_<
<fra_dolcino> jester-, a parte che questo posso controllarlo subito da BootRepair, c'è il terminale
<fra_dolcino> jester-, al posto di sticass, cosa ci fa? sda1, 2, 3 ecc?
<jester-> yess
<fra_dolcino> uno per uno? o sda li controlla tutti?
<jester-> uno per uno
<fra_dolcino> jester-, per farlo però ho bisogno dei permessi, dice you must have r/w access or be root
<jester-> non so come si diventa root in boot repair
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, scusa, ma perché non usi boot repair direttamente dalla live di xubuntu?
<cristian_c> come ti si era detto
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, sto scaricando una nuova live, quella non si avvia più, forse è danneggiata
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, fai il controllo hash
<cristian_c> *checksum
<fra_dolcino> cristian_c, mi ha suggerito prima jester- di fare confronto ma effettivamente non combaciava con quelli indicati alla pagina di ubuntu-help
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino, sei sicuro di aver confrontato il file giusto?
<cristian_c> 64 bit
<cristian_c> come suggerito da jester
<Stefy90> Ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu ed è andato tutto bene. l'unico problema che ho è la scheda wifi che non la riconosce. Chi sa darmi qualche consiglio?
<fabio_cc> Stefy90, apri un terminale e dai lspci -k
<fabio_cc> Stefy90, poi metti su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | Stefy90
<ubot-it> Stefy90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Stefy90> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603064/
<fabio_cc> Stefy90, ifconfig -a
<fabio_cc> Stefy90, sempre su paste
<Stefy90> ok
<Stefy90> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603083/
<fabio_cc> Stefy90, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<fabio_cc> Stefy90, dai il comando iwconfig
<fabio_cc> Stefy90, metti sempre su paste
<Stefy90> ho la versione 14.04 LTS
<fabio_cc> Stefy90, ok dai il comando
<Stefy90> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603094/
<fabio_cc> Stefy90, rfkill list
<fabio_cc> Stefy90, sempre su paste
<Stefy90> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603108/
<fabio_cc> Stefy90, non hai un tasto per accendere il wifi?
<fabio_cc> Stefy90, o un tasto a parte o un tasto fn+qualcosa
<Stefy90> si da pc posso fare il classico fn+f2 però non accade niente, ed anche sul menu connessioni di ubuntu la voce "abilita wifi" è bloccata.
<fabio_cc> Stefy90, quindi se premi la combinazione la voce abilita wifi non si sblocca
<cristian_c> Stefy90, premilo una volta sola e poi digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> Stefy90, digita anche: dmesg | tail
<Stefy90> effettivamente il pc mi dice wifi disabilitata da interruttore hardware.
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Stefy90, posta i risultati su pastebin
<Stefy90> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603146/
<cristian_c> Stefy90, ma l'hai premuto adesso?
<Stefy90> si, l'ho premuto...
<cristian_c> Stefy90, allora, controlla nel bios
<cristian_c> se è bloccato da lì
<Stefy90> fabio_cc io ho installato ubuntu a fianco di windows, può dipendere anche da quello che la scheda wifi mi da problemi?
<cristian_c> Stefy90, quale combinazione hai premuto adesso?
<Stefy90> fn+f2
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Stefy90, guarda nel bios
<cristian_c> e controlla che anche in windows sia attivo il wifi
<Stefy90> ok, mi faccio risentire dopo, grazie
<Stefy90> cristian_c ho controllato su windows e la scheda funziona e anche la combinazione di tasti, e sul bios la scgheda è attivata
<cristian_c> Stefy90, ora su ubuntu, digita: rfkill list
<Stefy90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603280/
<cristian_c> Stefy90, interessante
<cristian_c> si è ribaltato ora
<cristian_c> Stefy90, il blocco si è spostato
<cristian_c> su phy0
<cristian_c> Stefy90, premi il tastino e ridigita: rfkill list
<Stefy90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603310/
<cristian_c> Stefy90, mmmmm
<cristian_c> qualcosa è cambiato però
<cristian_c> quando hai provato in winz
<cristian_c> Stefy90, aspetta
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/548592/wi-fi-is-disabled-by-hardware-switch-asus-x551cx551ca-ubuntu-14-04
<cristian_c> Stefy90, è il tuo caso
<Stefy90> ora lo leggo
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ho avviato una live nuova, ho provato a seguire la guida Chroot, posto output di fdisk -l
<fra_dolcino2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603397/
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, quella è la live
<cristian_c> non è chroot
<cristian_c> aaahhh, ok
<cristian_c> non avevo capito bene
<cristian_c> sda?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ok, sono qua per ulteriori delucidazioni
<cristian_c> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, sudo parted -l
<Stefy90> cristian_c non riesco a capire bene sta guida
<cristian_c> Stefy90, a cosa ti riferisci?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603440/
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ecco , ora hai le partizioni
<cristian_c> in bocca al lupo
<Stefy90> cristian_c la pagina che hai linkato prima
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ma cosa dovrei fare, non ho capito, sembra che il sistema non deve essere in GPT
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, leggi la guida chroot
<cristian_c> Stefy90, cosa non ti convince?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, dice di montare la partizione nella quale risiede il sistema, intende la partizione da 20 GB in ext, non quella grande con i dati...
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, hai individuato la partizione tramite sudo parted -l?
<cristian_c> però aspetta
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, chiedevo sopra a quale partizione si riferisce, ovvero devo montare la partizione in ext da 20 GB nella quale è installato il sistema, non quella dati
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, si aspetto
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, fammi vedere la schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> così ci togliamo il dubbio
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603440/ questo è l'output
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ok, un momento, apro gparted
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, hai la /home separata?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, credo di si, scusa la vaghezza, penso di averlo fatto quando ho comprato il pc, dopo aver tolto windows, c'è modo di verificare? (ora posto screenshot gparted)
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, di solito te lo dice /etc/fstab
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, intanto ecco foto gparted http://imgur.com/Cx82kDs
<cristian_c> sda2 o sda4
<cristian_c> una delle due
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, /etc/fstab va aperto con un editor di testo?
<cristian_c> a occhio dire sda2
<cristian_c> che è la più piccola
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, etc/fstab che risiede sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> non quello della live
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ma dalle dimensioni non ti ricordi?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, non puoi montare le partizioni per vedere cosa c'è dentro?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, sono montate due partizioni, una con il sistema, l'altra con la home, posso vedere le cartelle, ma non posso accedervi perché non ho i permessi
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, quindi ora sai qual'è quella di sistema?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> quella su cui hai installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> e quella devi usare per chroot
<cristian_c> curiosamente hai la swap montata
<cristian_c> e le altre no
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, nel file manager io le vedo montate entrambe, sistema e dati, devo comunque fare sudo  montu?
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<fra_dolcino2> o faccio direttamente sudo chroot /mnt
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, prova in chroot
<Stefy90> cristian_c niente da fare, ho seguito la guida ma non cambia niente!
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, attenzione a non digitare sda1
<cristian_c> che è la partizione efi e non c'entra
<cristian_c> Stefy90, cos'hai fatto?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ok...quella che dovrebbe essere Efi ma viene rilevata con Gpt
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, utilizza i comandi sulla partizione giusta
<cristian_c> non so quale sia tra sda2 e sda4, tu però lo sai
<Stefy90> cristian_c ho fatto quello che c'era nella gida in fondo alla pagina.
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Stefy90
<ubot-it> Stefy90: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ho fatto chroot e ora dovrei essere root
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, controlla di esserlo
<cristian_c> è cambiato il prompt?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, pwd
<fra_dolcino2> root@ubuntu:/#  ora è così
<cristian_c> ok
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, quale password??
<fra_dolcino2> non me l'ha chiesta ....
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, non ho parlato di password
<cristian_c> digita: pwd
<fra_dolcino2> aaa
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ok
<fra_dolcino2> c'è poco output posto qui: root@ubuntu:/# pwd
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> posta pure
<fra_dolcino2> ho messo pwd output è solo /
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ls /home
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, dovrei prima andare nella home?
<fra_dolcino2> cd /home
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> :(
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603608/
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, cat /etc/fstab
<fra_dolcino2> a parte che sono nella partizione in cui non c'è la home
<cristian_c> mmmm, mi sembra tu sia ancora in live
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ho montato la partizione con il sistema
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, cat /etc/fstab
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603619/
<cristian_c> # /home was on /dev/sda4 during installation
<cristian_c> # / was on /dev/sda2 during installation
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, separata
<cristian_c> ora lo sai
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, bene
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, vuoi montare la /home?
<cristian_c> in chroot
<cristian_c> immagino tu voglia salvare i dati della home
<cristian_c> *backup
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, certo
<cristian_c> ok
<fra_dolcino2> o fare reinstall salvando la home intatta se è possibile
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, mount -t ext4 /dev/sda4 /home
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> 'fare reinstall salvando la home intatta'
<Stefy90> cristian_c ho fatto questa procedura che ho trovato sulla pagina che mi avevi indicato tu. http://imgur.com/q0HKKzh
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, monta la home
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, avevo letto che è possibile formattare il pc e che separare la home separata serve apposta, per permettere format senza perdere dati
<cristian_c> Stefy90, perché hai pubblicato una schermata?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ok, monto la home
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, tu non devi formattare nulla
<cristian_c> non ci siamo capitio
<cristian_c> -o
<Stefy90> cristian_c per farti vedere la procedura che ho provato ad eseguire
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, praticamente tutti qui ti hanno suggerito di brasare la tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, comunque, se il problema dipende da operazioni sbagliate sul sistema, e ci sta perché hai detto che xubuntu ha smesso di bootare improvvisamente
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ok, ciò non equivale a formattare quindi, sto facendo solo il backup
<cristian_c> Stefy90, quali comandi hai digitato esattamente?
<cristian_c> quali operazioni hai svolto
<cristian_c> e quali risposte hai ottenuto?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, credo di avere montato la home
<fra_dolcino2> ma non c'è output, torna solo al nom utente
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, forse il ripristino funzionerebbe per danni al sistema, ma se poi hai pacioccato anche con partizioni uefi, ecc.., allora la strada maestra è rifare la tabella
<cristian_c> quindi ti serve il backup
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ok
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, qual è il nome utente?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, whoami
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, root
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, personalmente, io ho un pc con uefi, acquistato senza sistema operativo
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, quando ho creato le partizioni con gparted, ho scelto ms-dos come tabella invece di gpt
<cristian_c> in modo da utilizzarlo come un pc classico
<Stefy90> come descritto nella procedura prima ho provato a modificare i file di testo "/etc/rc.local con gedit. poi vedendo che non funzionava nulla ho ripristinato il file di testo coe l'originale.
<cristian_c> ok
<Stefy90> Dopo aver fatto questo ho provato a dare nel terminale il comando
<Stefy90> sudo -i
<Stefy90> echo "options asus-nb-wmi wapf=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<Stefy90> exit
<Stefy90> però anche in questo caso non ha funzionato nulla.
<cristian_c> Stefy90, rc.local si tocca per rendere definitiva una modifica al volo
<cristian_c> Stefy90, quindi le cose si fanno prima al volo
<cristian_c> se funzionano poi si rende definitivo inserendo i comandi in /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> Stefy90, visto che queste cose vengono applicate al boot
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ora per iniziare a copiare qualcosa faccio tutto da riga del comando con cp?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, se vuoi
<cristian_c> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, e ti guardi come si usa cp
<fra_dolcino2> purtroppo devi travasare poco per volta, ho solo una chiavetta da 8 gb e un pc dove depositare
<Stefy90> però anche in questo caso non ha funzionato nulla.
<cristian_c> Stefy90, cioè?
<Stefy90> cristian_c susaho sbagliato a inviare. Comunque nella guida c'era specificato chiaramente che dopo aver modificato il ile bisognava fare il reboot, l'hofatto ma non ha funzionato nulla.
<cristian_c> Stefy90, digita i comandi in un terminale
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> Stefy90, lsmod
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603731/ omette la directory che volevo copiare
<Stefy90> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603732/
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, e ti guardi come si usa cp
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, non l'hai letta, eh?
<cristian_c> Stefy90, modinfo asus-nb-wmi
<Stefy90> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603755/
<cristian_c> Stefy90, sto guardando
<Stefy90> cristian_c vai tranquillo.
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181558
<cristian_c> cat /etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603778/ ora dove sbaglio?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, hai ancora sbagliato
<Stefy90> cristian_c che percorso è quello li?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, dev/sdc1 non è un punto di mount
<cristian_c> Stefy90, digita il comando: cat /etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, controlla dove viene montata sdc1
<Stefy90> cristian_c mi dice file o directory non esistente.
<cristian_c> Stefy90, ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, /media/ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, la pendrive si chiama ubuntu?
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, no, se vado in proprietà della cartella, si chiama EF45-8DA8
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, quindi: cp -r /home/dusko/Lavoro /media/ubuntu/Backup ?
<Stefy90> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603806/
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, controlla dove viene montata sdc1
<cristian_c> Stefy90, echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=4" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf
<Stefy90> cristian_c mi dice: "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=4"
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Stefy90, l'aveva fatto anche prima?
<cristian_c> quando avevi digitato il comando manualmente, secondo la pagina che avevi letto
<cristian_c> <Stefy90> cristian_c susaho sbagliato a inviare. Comunque nella guida c'era specificato chiaramente che dopo aver modificato il ile bisognava fare il reboot, l'hofatto ma non ha funzionato nulla.
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> non l'avevi provato
<Stefy90> esatto non l'avevo fatto.
<cristian_c> Stefy90, riavvia il pc
<cristian_c> e non toccare tasto wifi
<Stefy90> ok
<cristian_c> Stefy90, vedi se è attiva con rfkill list
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, me li ha copiati nel posto sbagliato, sulla partizione del sistema
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, per indentificare il percorso della chiavetta come faccio?
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ti avevo detto di controllare
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ti ha creato una partizione di nome Backup su sda2?
<cristian_c> *una directory di nome backup
<Stefy90> cristian_c eccomi, ho riavviato. adesso il wifi sta funzionando e non ho toccato il tasto del wifi.
<cristian_c> Stefy90, rfkill list
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, ho creato una cartella backup, entrando nella cartella della chiavetta attraverso filemanager, cliccando col destro e facendo crea cartela
<cristian_c> Stefy90, bene,  allora funziona il workaround
<cristian_c> nel topic sul forum in inglese è scritto:
<cristian_c>  Reboot and the wifi should be active now. Unfortunately, Fn+F2 still won't work. A workaround, until it gets fixed, is given in the next post below. I'll update this post if (and when) found a fix to that.
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, non ci stiamo capendo
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, hai detto di aver copiato per errore sulla partizione di sistema di ubuntu
<cristian_c> in /media/ubuntu
<Stefy90> cristian_c pazienza se il tasto non funziona. l'importante è che funzioni la scheda!!!
<cristian_c> <fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, me li ha copiati nel posto sbagliato, sulla partizione del sistema
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, sì, credevo che fosse il percorso della chiavetta
<cristian_c> Stefy90, infatti è un workaround
<Stefy90> adesso funziona sempre e non si disattiva mai?
<cristian_c> Stefy90, per il tasto viene spiegato anche come, ma per il momento funziona e basta il wifi
<cristian_c> Stefy90, purtroppo non puoi disattivarlo al momento
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, o almeno andando a vedere nelle proprietà della direcotry, diceva che era quello
<cristian_c> senza metterci mano
<cristian_c> Stefy90, nel topic è scritto
<cristian_c> quindi se l'unico tuo interessa era navigare in wifi, sei a posto per il momento
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ls -l /media
<Stefy90> cristian_c non ce alcun problema. va benissimo così!! ti ringrazio tantissimo!!
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, schermata di gparted su sdc
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, ma forse hai guardato in chroot
<cristian_c> Stefy90, di niente :)
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10603906/
<cristian_c> Stefy90, purtroppo c'è un bug e finché non lo risolvono...
<Stefy90> cristian_c grazie ancora e a risentirci!! :)
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, spiega cos'è dusko e cos'è ubuntu
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, schermata gparted con la chiavetta, arrivo
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, senti, se non sai dov'è montata una pendrive , fai sudo umount /dev/sdc1 sudo mkdir cartella (dove ti pare, col nome che vuoi ) sudo mount /dev/sdc1 cartellacreata
<fra_dolcino2> cristian_c, erano due cartelle vuote, create automaticamente
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, ok
<FreeWolF> ciao a tutti
<pierantonio> salve
<pierantonio> riscontro un problema con la connessione wireless
<pierantonio> non mi trova nessuna rete
<pierantonio> se collego il cavo ethernet mi collego tranquillamente
<pierantonio> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> pierantonio, apri un terminale e digita: iwconfig && ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> pierantonio, poi digita anche: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> pierantonio, incolla tutti i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | pierantonio
<ubot-it> pierantonio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pierantonio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10604099/
<pierantonio> ecco a te
<cristian_c> pierantonio, aspetta che il secondo comando finisca
<cristian_c> pierantonio, l'ha eseguito ora?
<cristian_c> intendo  lshw -C network
<AlessandroG9> aiuto aiuto! D:
<AlessandroG9> ho un brutto problema con ubuntu 14.04
<pierantonio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10604130/ ecco a te cristian
<cristian_c>        product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<cristian_c> !broadcom | pierantonio
<ubot-it> pierantonio: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<AlessandroG9> all'accensione esce scritto: c'è stato un errore nel montaggio di /boot/efi. poi esce scritto premi s per saltare il montaggio o premi m per il ripristino manuale ovviamente io scelgo s, poi quando si accende la connessione non c'è!
<AlessandroG9> esce scritto disconnesso
<AlessandroG9> cosa devo fare???
<cristian_c> pierantonio, a proposito
<AlessandroG9> perchè non mi si connette più???
<cristian_c> pierantonio, hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<AlessandroG9> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> AlessandroG9, avevo chiesto a pierantonio
<AlessandroG9> che devo fare???
<AlessandroG9> si ho visto
<AlessandroG9> ho sbagliato
<AlessandroG9> chi sa come risolvere questo problema???
<AlessandroG9> non posso avere minecraft su ubuntu se poi non ci gioco in multiplayer
<AlessandroG9> cmq se nn avete capito:
<AlessandroG9> all'avvio esce scritto "errore nel montaggio di /boot/efi"
<AlessandroG9> poi dice:premi s per saltare il montaggio o premi m per il ripristino manuale ovviamente io scelgo s
<AlessandroG9> ma quando vado alla scrivania non funziona la connessione esce solo scritto "disconnesso"
<AlessandroG9> risolvete urgente
<AlessandroG9> se sapete qualcosa mandate un email qua: ale03giannoni@gmail.com
<AlessandroG9> adesso sloggo
<fra_dolcino2> per copiare i file da live questa mi sembra la soluzione molto piu pratica, soprattutto per i meno esperti
<fra_dolcino2> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-Permessi-di-root-su-ubuntu-live
<cristian_c> fra_dolcino2, per piacere, non postare link a risorse esterne qui in canale
<cristian_c> grazie
<pierantonio> cristian mi si era scollegato il cavo ethernet
<pierantonio> allora? come risolvo il problema?
<cristian_c> pierantonio, hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<pierantonio> mmm no
<pierantonio> come li faccio?
<cristian_c> pierantonio, da Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> 'aggiornamenti software'
<pierantonio> ok poi
<pierantonio> ?
<pierantonio> ok, sta facendo il download
<pierantonio> dovrebbe risolversi il problema in questo modo?
<cristian_c> pierantonio, ha finito?
<pierantonio> non ancora
<cristian_c> pierantonio, fatto?
<pierantonio> hei cristian
<pierantonio> ho appena aggiornato e riavviato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> va?
<pierantonio> no
<pierantonio> non trova reti
<cristian_c> !broadcom | pierantonio
<ubot-it> pierantonio: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<pierantonio> ora che devo fare?
<cristian_c> pierantonio, hai aperto il link?
<pierantonio> si poi?
<cristian_c> leggi
<pierantonio> è una guida?
<cristian_c> sì
<pierantonio> ok
<pierantonio> la seguo e ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> pierantonio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_con_connessione_internet
<cristian_c> pierantonio, 14.04?
<pierantonio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10604553/     questo è il risultato dei primi due comandi
<pierantonio> come proseguo=
<pierantonio> ?
<pierantonio> perdonami ma è il mio primo giorno con ubuntu
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<cristian_c> non molto diverso dal risultato di lshw
<cristian_c> pierantonio, comunque, semplicemente ha una tipica scheda wifi broadcom
<cristian_c> che richiede installazione firmware
<cristian_c> pierantonio, ma non hai risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pierantonio, 14.04?
<pierantonio> si mi sembra che prima ho aggiornato alla 14.04
<cristian_c> aggiornato?
<cristian_c> hai detto primo giorno
<cristian_c> lol
<pierantonio> si primo giorno
<pierantonio> più che primo giorno, prime ore
<pierantonio> quindi? che faccio ora?
<cristian_c> pierantonio, allora hai installato la 14.o04, giusto?
<cristian_c> *14.04
<pierantonio> ahhahahaha si
<pierantonio> eventualmente, come controllo?
<cristian_c> pierantonio, hai installato tramite dvd?
<pierantonio> tramite usb
<cristian_c> pierantonio, controlla sulla usb
<pierantonio> si, cosa controllo?
<cristian_c> pierantonio, come hai creato la usb?
<pierantonio> LinuxLive USB Creator
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non conosco
<pierantonio> comunque ho installato la 14.04.2 LTS
<cristian_c> pierantonio, ok
<cristian_c> pierantonio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_con_connessione_internet
<cristian_c> pierantonio, segui attentamente le indicazioni contenute in questo paragrafo
<pierantonio> ok
<pierantonio> wait please
<cristian_c> ok
<nu2zi> come si elimina un account da questo forum
<Guest81059> Salve da qualche settimana ho fatto l'aggiornamento a 14.04 da 12.04 e da quel momento quando entro nel portale TIMinternet non rileva che io stia navigando con un numero tim può esserci una correlazione tra le due cose? grazie in anticipo P.s. sono un neofita di linux
<nu2zi> come si elimina un account da questo forum
<cristian_c> !forum | nu2zi
<ubot-it> nu2zi: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<jester-> nu2zi: questo non è il forum
<nu2zi> ok
<pierantonio> cristian ci sei?
<pierantonio> allora
<pierantonio> ho riavviato
<pierantonio> ora mi trova le reti
<pierantonio> ma quando clicco per inserire la password mi di questo errore
<pierantonio> Connection activation failed
<pierantonio> (1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/7' failed in libnm-glib.
<pierantonio> come procedo?
<jester-> pierantonio: sicuro di avere una ubuntu doc?
<pierantonio> l'ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale
<jester-> proprio non esiste quel path in ubuntu
<jester-> e tantomeno si è mai visto una cosa del genere
<pierantonio> ahahahhahaha che sfiga
<cristian_c> pierantonio, esattamente, cos'hai fatto
<pierantonio> ho installato i driver b43
<pierantonio> e ho riavviato
<cristian_c> pierantonio, iwconfig && ifconfig -a
<jester-> il problema è che majoranisti e mintisti e qualche debianista vengono a giurare di avere ubuntu viisto che per quelle distro l'assistenza fa pena
<cristian_c> poi: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> come prima
<stefano67> ciao a tutti, scusate ma devo risolvere un problemino, skype, non si sente e non si avvia la cam...
<jester-> e accertati nel rutter di aver la wpa2 come protezione
<cristian_c> stefano67, e con cheese?
<jester-> stefano67: installato come?
<pierantonio> rutter?
<stefano67> installato da internet
<jester-> router
<stefano67> si avvia
<stefano67> si apre
<cristian_c> ok
<stefano67> mi da i contatti
<cristian_c> stefano67, intendevo cheese
<stefano67> cheese?
<cristian_c> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 47 kB, installed size 397 kB
<pierantonio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10604818/  ecco a voi
<jester-> stefano67: va minga ben, toglilo, abilita i repo parteners e indipendent e installalo da apt
<stefano67> per me sarebbe piu facile se palaste austroungarico
<jester-> |info skype
<cristian_c> pierantonio, e i primi due comandi?
<jester-> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<cristian_c> anzi, il primo
<stefano67> che dovrei fare
<pierantonio> cristian , dimmi cosa devo scrivere nel terminal
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pierantonio, iwconfig && ifconfig -a
<jester-> [17:49:08] <jester-> stefano67: va minga ben, toglilo, abilita i repo parteners e indipendent e installalo da apt
<stefano67> Jester mi consigli di disinstallarlo?
<stefano67> ma c'è nessuno che mi può aiutare passo passo...
<jester-> [17:49:08] <jester-> stefano67: va minga ben, toglilo, abilita i repo parteners e indipendent e installalo da apt
<pierantonio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10604845/   ecco cristian
<stefano67> jester se ripeti un'altra volta non è che capisco meglio...
<stefano67> puoi aiutarmi?
<jester-> [17:49:08] <jester-> stefano67: va minga ben, toglilo, abilita i repo parteners e indipendent e installalo da apt
<jester-> piu chiaro di cosi
<jester-> stefano67: vai in sorgenti software
<cristian_c> !skype | stefano67
<ubot-it> stefano67: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<stefano67> ok
<cristian_c> jester-, ma leggere oggigiorno fa male
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> eh si perde la vista
<pierantonio> cristian allora?
<cristian_c> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<cristian_c>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<stefano67> leggo, e anche molto, solo che per me, parteners e indipendent  questo è tedesco mi capite ?
<stefano67> comunque grazi
<stefano67> e
<jester-> stefano67: vai in sorgenti software
<stefano67> ok
<cristian_c> pierantonio, lsb_release -a && cat -n /etc/issue
<cristian_c> !repository | stefano67
<ubot-it> stefano67: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<stefano67> ubout... grazie provo con i tuoi link
<pierantonio> cristian, mi dice:   No LSB modules are available.
<cristian_c> !paste | pierantonio
<ubot-it> pierantonio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pierantonio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10604890/
<solaris82> salve ragazzi sto cercando di far partire ubuntu da usb ma non parte, mi spiego meglio o preso ubuntu 14.4 tramite  unetbootin-windows-608.exe lo installato su usb vado nel bios metto usb come boot primario ma non parte ubuntu possiedo  Samsung i3 NP300E5C-S02IT
<solaris82> come devo fare?
<cristian_c> pierantonio, puoi postare una schermata dell'errore?
<krabador> !usbwin| solaris82
<ubot-it> solaris82: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> prova con questo
<solaris82> non esce nessun errore parte automaticamente windows
<krabador> solaris82: formatta prima
<solaris82> lo avevo già formattata in fat32
<solaris82> ok lo scaricato adesso
<solaris82> mi consigliate usare iso o scaricarlo tramite quel programma?
<krabador> USA la ISO scaricata
<krabador> ma controlla prima l'hash
<krabador> !md5 | solaris82
<ubot-it> solaris82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<solaris82> come ricavo md5?
<solaris82> sto portando ubuntu 14.4.1 64bit su usb
<solaris82> spero parta adesso
<solaris82> md5 controllato e ok
<krabador> solaris82: hai formattato prima?
<solaris82> si fat 32
<solaris82> poi il programma mi ha chiesto di formattare di nuovo in fat 32 e lo fatto adesso sta portando su usb
<solaris82> come termina vi posto clipboard
<solaris82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10605101/
<solaris82> eccolo
<krabador> ok , smonta correttamente , riavvia e prova a farla partire
<solaris82> ok
<solaris82> adesso tolgo hdd dove è installato windows così se mi da errore lo posto
<solaris82> a dopo
<solaris82> eccomi ritornato
<solaris82> fatto ma non parte
<solaris82> in pratica il pc non vede usb inserita non dà nessun errore
<solaris82> ecco la foto
<solaris82> http://soshackintosh.altervista.org/bios/IMG_20150315_183801.jpg
<cristian_c> solaris82, hai la stessa situazione?
<solaris82> ecco le foto delle impostazioni del bios
<solaris82> si
<krabador> pc uefi?
<solaris82> http://soshackintosh.altervista.org/bios/IMG_20150315_183815.jpg
<solaris82> http://soshackintosh.altervista.org/bios/IMG_20150315_183822.jpg
<solaris82> http://soshackintosh.altervista.org/bios/IMG_20150315_183830.jpg
<solaris82> http://soshackintosh.altervista.org/bios/IMG_20150315_183837.jpg
<solaris82> ops errore
<krabador> pc uefi?
<solaris82> scusate per gli spazzi
<krabador> rispondi?
<solaris82> nelle foto ci sono tutte le impostazioni del bios
<solaris82> sarebbe uefi?
<solaris82> scusa ignoranza :(
<solaris82> http://soshackintosh.altervista.org/bios/IMG_20150315_183815.jpg
<solaris82> http://soshackintosh.altervista.org/bios/IMG_20150315_183822.jpg
<solaris82> http://soshackintosh.altervista.org/bios/IMG_20150315_183830.jpg
<krabador> basta
<solaris82> http://soshackintosh.altervista.org/bios/IMG_20150315_183837.jpg
<solaris82> sono 4 foto
<krabador> sono 2 volte che le posti
<cristian_c> solaris82, ok
<solaris82> scusa
<cristian_c> solaris82, usb hdd forse non va bene
<cristian_c> sembrerà strano
<cristian_c> ma usb fdd
<solaris82> ma prima funzionava
<krabador> solaris82: disabilta uefi boot Support
<solaris82> poi a chiesto agg. bios e non va più
<solaris82> ok ci provo
<solaris82> fatto ma nulla
<solaris82> :(
<solaris82> ;(
<krabador> solaris82: spegni , stacca pendrive, reinseriscila, accendi , prova a vedere se è listata
<solaris82> lo fatto più volte tolto batteria tolto tutto ma nulla non vede usb lo inserita in tutte e 3 le usb ma nulla ;(
<solaris82> sto impazzendo ;(
<krabador> dopo averla rifatta?
<krabador> l'occhiolino , è perchè dovrebbe essere scontato che tu stia impazzendo?
<solaris82> si hihihi
<krabador> beh, niente è scontato . potresti anche mentire
<krabador> solaris82: prova le altre 2 opzioni USB
<krabador> se non va , cambia pendrive
<solaris82> xchè dovrei mentire? :/
<solaris82> le altre due non so come fare
<solaris82> la prima usb hdd ok
<krabador> le selezioni
<solaris82> ma le altre 2?
<solaris82> sono già selezionate
<krabador> leggi la schermata, te lo dice
<solaris82> nel boot e selezionato 1 posto usb hdd poi 2 usb cd 3 usb fdd se non parte 1 parte 2 e così via ma rivela solo dvd
<jester-> solaris82: perchè non fai un dvd ?
<boschi> avrei un quesito ... router <-- eth0 --> ubuntu [ proxy ] <-- wlan0 --> clients ( esiste una guida di come configurare questa archittettura ? ).
<solaris82> xchè possiedo già un dvd ma mi serve su usb perchè su live tramite dvd se faccio le operazioni le salva? no
<krabador> solaris82: prova le altre 2 opzioni USB , la schermata di dice come spostarle per prima
<jester-> boschi: wlan (wifi) non centra con eth a cavo
<krabador> solaris82: ti serve qualcuno che prema i tasti per te?
<solaris82> no
<solaris82> lo fatto
<solaris82> ma non funziona
<jester-> il proxy lo fai sia su wifi che eth
<jester-> solaris82: non è che hai copiato la iso tal quale per caso?
<krabador> solaris82: carica le impostazioni default del BIOS e riprova
<krabador> sol
<krabador> solaris82: se non va , cambia pendrive
<boschi> pc collegato a router via eth0. Con proxy share wifi, Rif router non wifi
<solaris82> se vi ho mandato anche  questo link http://paste.ubuntu.com/10605101/
<jester-> solaris82: visto il tuo nick hai un pc sparc?
<solaris82> ???
<solaris82> cosa jester?
<jester-> solaris è un sistema operativo unix di oracle per pc sparc
<krabador> solaris82: per favore , fa quanto segnalato
<solaris82> no
<solaris82> va bo
<solaris82> lo fatto ma non và
<solaris82> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> solaris82: come sei rapido
<krabador> solaris82: riprova , per favore
<solaris82> se possiedo 2 pc
<solaris82> è normale che con uno provo e con un altro chiedo aiuto
<krabador> default BIOS e tutte e 3 le voci USB?
<solaris82> si
<krabador> solaris82: cambia pendrive
<boschi> Avrei un router collegato ad un solo pc e vorrei usare il pc in questione ( e qui ho montato squid3 ) per gestire wifi altri pc.
<solaris82> si tutte è 3 le voci usb sono attive
<solaris82> adesso cambio usb
<krabador> solaris82: mi sa che non ti è chiaro il punto sulle voci USB
<jester-> boschi: stai facendo confusione
<krabador> devi selezionarle come prime nell'elenco
<krabador> solaris82: una alla volta
<krabador> solaris82: non controllare se sono attive
<solaris82> forse non sono stato chiaro o cambiato le voci
<solaris82> prima era 1 usb hdd e 2 usb cd
<solaris82> poi ho fatto 1 usb cd e 2 usb hdd
<krabador> non è importante cosa ci sia per seconda
<solaris82> poi 1 usb fdd e 2 usb hdd
<krabador> l'importante è la prima
<solaris82> ma non funziona
<solaris82> spero mi sia spiegato meglio
<solaris82> adesso
<boschi> volevo semplicemnte dire che ho un pc con wifi ... un router senza wifi ...  router < --- eth --> pc e dal medesimo pc < --- wlan0 --- squid3 ----> altri client  con wifi.
<krabador> solaris82: quando si chiede assistenza , essere chiari su quello che si fa è un dovere
<jester-> boschi: non sacciamo
<solaris82> ma lo detto prima di aver cambiato
<solaris82> le impost.
<krabador> solaris82: vai con altra pendrive
<solaris82> come finisce il pass. provo
<solaris82> provato ma non và
<solaris82> sempre lo setto problema vede solo dvd
<solaris82> ci rinuncio
<krabador> solaris82: controlla uefi sia disabilitato
<solaris82> si disattivato
<solaris82> grazie per il tempo che mi avete dedicato
<boschi> grazie se trovo qualcosa prima di concretizzarlo faro' rif. a te jester. Tnx
<jester-> boschi: se ci erudisci ti saremo grati
<FreeWolF> ciao a tutti
<FreeWolF> ho una domanda velocissima: se dovessi installare Ubuntu adesso, mi consigliate la versione 14.10 o la 14.04? Quando uscirà la 15, probabilmente aggiornerò subito e se tutto va bene farò la stessa cosa anche con la 16 (sempre se non muoio prima)
<jester-> FreeWolF: se intendi  avanzare usa la 14.10
<FreeWolF> da quello che ho capito la differenza è che la 14.10 ha i vari pacchetti più aggiornati ma "solo" nove mesi di supporto, mentre la 14.04 ha i pacchetti più vecchi ma con il supporto più lungo
<FreeWolF> ok, grazie mille
<jester-> non potresti passare dalla 14.04 alla 15.04 diretto
<FreeWolF> a ok
<krabador> FreeWolF: aspetta un mese
<krabador> e installa 15.04
<FreeWolF> posso passare dalle versioni 14.10 alla 15.10 senza problemi
<FreeWolF> ma non dalla 14.04 alla 15.04
<FreeWolF> ok
<FreeWolF> kabrador: ci avevo pensato in effetti, la beta non la metto su per il momento
<krabador> FreeWolF: tieni lontano il martello dall'hd , però
<FreeWolF> perchè ? :)
<krabador> se ti metti a smanettare pesantemente con software non ufficiale
<krabador> da guide non ufficiali
<krabador> mettendo PPA  ecc
<krabador> avrai problemi nell'aggiornamento
<FreeWolF> a beh, non è la prima volta che mi "salta" l' installazione
<FreeWolF> diciamo che non ho dei grossi problemi a formattare, anche se eviterei
<browser> ciao
<browser> sera
<browser> volevo farvi una domanda per quanto riguarda l'installazione su android-studio
<FreeWolF> comunque, sintetizzando: se voglio fare l'upgrade all' uscita della 15.x mi consigliate di mettere su la 14.10 che si può aggiornare alla 15.10 senza problemi, mentre se metto su la 14.04 NON si può aggiornare alla 15.04....giusto?
<krabador> vuoi una conferma con valore legale?
<FreeWolF> ahaha no no :)
<jester-> !chat | browser
<ubot-it> browser: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> 14.10 e passi a 15.04 , 14.04 non puoi
<browser> scusate se mi intrometto ma la 14.10 ancora non è un lts conviene farlo??
<browser> cioè conviene installare la 14.10??
<jester-> se ti piacciono le milf tieni la 14.04 se le sbarbate le non lts
<FreeWolF> bel paragone
<browser> mmmh ok
<browser> cmq dovrei instalalre android-studio su ubuntu... dopo aver installato i repository " paolo rotolo" quando vado ad installare android-studio mi da problemi sulle dipendenze
<browser> mi sapreste dire il problema?
<jester-> !chat | browser
<ubot-it> browser: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<clacla> salve. il netbook MSI U90 con XP non si avvia. nel senso che appare il logo Windows XP ma resta fisso così, e la barra dove normalmente scorre quando sta caricando è vuota... premetto che non sono un esperto, ma sta cosa non era mai accaduta e modifiche hw o sw non ne sono state eseguite. cosa posso fare? ora vi sto scrivendo da un macbook...
<jester-> clacla: andare a chiedere i ##windows
<clacla> cioè devo cliccare su ##windows?
<jester-> clacla:  /j ##windows
<clacla> su qualche forum mi pare di aver letto che è possibile riavviare XP con Ubuntu... ho capito bene? e si come?
<jester-> clacla: è posdibile copiare o scrivere nella partizione winz sempre il flisystem non sia a buone donne
<krabador> clacla, puoi solo caricare la sessione live di ubuntu, ed essendo pc con xp , meglio lubuntu, per accedere alla partizione windows, ma non ripari windows
<krabador> visto che ci sono una marea di motivazioni per cui possa non partire, che non sono argomento di questo canale
<clacla> in ##windows mi hahi riposto "we don't speak italian!", per me è già difficile spiegare in italiano il mio problema, figuriamoci in inglese... che faccio? mollo?
<krabador> clacla, puoi rivolgerti ad un centro assistenza
<clacla> lo faro... grazie lo stesso
<akis24> sera
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-14
<paolo43> ciao
<paolo43> Microsoft has just blackmailed linux twice in one single week  http://techrights.org/2016/03/10/charm-offensives-distract/
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> paolo43, evita se puoi
<paolo43> e perché mai? perché NON dovrei mettere la gente al corrente di ciò che sta accadendo intorno a GNU/linux?
<ExPBoy> perchè questo è un canale di supporto
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo43> la gente si preoccupa solo di avere un'interfaccia grafica ottimizzata; di avere gli altri che gli fanno gli aggiornamenti; correggono i bugs, e gli fanno una distribuzione abbastanza leggera, poi per loro sono dovuti i giochi, ma pensare alla sopravvivenza di GNU/linux NO!
<paolo43> bel modo di concepire la filosofia di un sistema operativo che è nato come Software Libero e che per alcune distribuzioni è pieno di NON free software Ubuntu compreso
<paolo43> Non a caso esistono distribuzioni GNU/linux 100% Software Libero quali: GNU/linux Blag, GNU/linux Dragora, GNU/Dynebolic, GNU/linux gNewSense, GNU/linux GuixSD, GNU/linux Musix, GNU/linux Parabola, GNU/Trisquel, GNU/linux Ututo ed infine altri e due sistemi operativi Software Libero GNU/Hurd, GNU/KFreeBSD
<paolo43> se il licensing per voi va da una parte e l'esistenza di GNU/linux da un'altra, allora stiamo messi proprio male
<Carlin0> !chat | paolo43
<ubot-it> paolo43: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> see
<paolo43> l'introduzione di qualsiasi NON free software DEVE essere evitata affinché un domani nessuna corporazione del NON free software possa accampare diritti su GNU/linux, poi liberi di ripetere la medesima solfa. Io spero solo che gli utenti siano più svegli e decidano di dare un cambiamento. Canonical come RedHat, Novell avrebbero dovuto rifiutare qualsiasi partnership con microsoft ed altre aziende; ma all'etica ed alla filosofia nonché all'esistenza di GNU
<Carlin0> paolo43, ,a lo capisci l'italiano ?
<paolo43> io si e tu?
<Carlin0> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<remix_tj> paolo43: qui se offtopic
<remix_tj> puoi parlarne a piacimento su #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolo43> una notizia si da su qualsiasi canale
<remix_tj> paolo43: ho come l'idea che tu non sia particolarmente sveglio
<remix_tj> ecco
<remix_tj> meglio
<sephirot> salve a tutti
<sephirot> Ho un problemino relativo all'installazione da usb
<glpiana> sephirot, esponilo
<sephirot> Praticamente quando seleziono la periferica dal bios, mi ritrovo con la schermata di caricamento di windows
<glpiana> sephirot, come hai preparato la usb?
<sephirot> ho scaricato l'iso, verificato la dimensione e l'ho estratta su chiavetta
<glpiana> sephirot, non va fatta così
<glpiana> !usbwin | sephirot
<ubot-it> sephirot: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<sephirot> Ah ecco, perfetto. Grazie a tutti, provo così, gentilissimi!
<felpato> ciao a tutti mi sapete dire dove trovo un manuale pdf (da scaricare)  su come funziona lubuntu o piu' in generale,grazie
<ziopippo01> ciao a tutti, volevo un'informazione
<ziopippo01> siccome volevo installare ubuntu, volevo sapere se era possibile installare programmi come any video converter
<ziopippo01> o songr
<ziopippo01> imgburn tutti questi programmi diciamo un po particolari che per quanto ho letto in rete sembra che non ci sono epr ubuntu
<ziopippo01> *per ubuntu
<Carlin0> ziopippo01, per la conversione video ci sono parecchi programmi
<diamorf> ciao a tutti
<diamorf> Ho risolto con testdisk, ho recuperato tutti i dati
<diamorf> Ora ho installato nuovamente ubuntu, però ho notato che ogni tanto, ,mai fatto prima, si blocca, e non posso fare altro che spegnerlo
<diamorf> Come mai? Se qualcuno ne è a conoscenza? Grazie
<lubu80> giorni a tutt mi potreste dare una mano devo installare un mail server sul mio pc
<Nick33> ciao, posso chiedere un informazione per un problema tecnico?
<akis24> chiedi Nick33
<Nick33> ACER ASPIRE E14 ES-411-P059 Pentium, 2 gb RAM DD3, scheda Intel HD Graphics. 500 GB HD.
<Nick33> Ho un problema che a ruota interessa i tre sistemi operativi finora provati: Xubuntu 14.04 LTS, Lubuntu e Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (quello che ho su ora). Quando spengo o faccio anche il semplice riavvio, compare la schermata che precede lo spegnimento (quella del logo di ubuntu), lo schermo poi diventa nero... ma il pc rimane acceso, lo si sente dal rumor
<Nick33> e. E quindi devo tenere premuto il pulsante di accessione per spegnerlo "brutalmente". Ho cercato in lungo e in largo soluzioni, le ho provate tutte, ma niente da fare.
<Nick33> Se qualcuno riesce a guidarmi a fare qualche prova, gliene sarei grato.
<akis24> cristian_c:  è pronto ad aiutarti  .. arriva
<cristian_c> grrr
<akis24> hahahahahah
<Nick33> insomma mi scaricate
<cristian_c> Nick33: no
<akis24> Nick33:  quindi resta fermo senza riavviarsi giusto o spegnersi  ?
<Nick33> yes
<cristian_c> 'le ho provate tutte'
<Nick33> tutte quelle che ho trovato, ammesso che le ho provate nel modo giusto, non sono un grande esperto ecco, anzi
<akis24> Nick33:  se apri il terminale e dai   sudo shutdown -h now   che succede ?
<cristian_c> Nick33: e ancora aspettiamo di sapere cos'hai provato
<Nick33> succede la stessa cosa, già provato
<Nick33> ho provato a modificare il grub, dove qualcuno nei forum ha dato dei consigli, ma ho l'ho modificato male, o nn va..
<cristian_c> Nick33: e poi?
<Nick33> scorri le prime righe e posizionati su questa riga
<Nick33> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Nick33> modificala aggiungendo acpi=force
<Nick33> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force"
<Nick33> non va
<lubu80> scusate l'intromissione dovrei insallare un mail server su ubuntu 15.10 grazie
<cristian_c> lubu80: c'è anche una domanda o volevi renderci soltanto partecipi della cosa?
<furiasse> ciao a tutti
<akis24> ciao furiasse
<lubu80> stavo continuando a scrivere
<cristian_c> beh, allora hai ringraziato in anticipo ;)
<lubu80> potreste darmi un link dove poter studiare i vari passaggi ?
<lubu80> grazie
<cristian_c> !mail
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mail'
<akis24> lubu80:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Mail
<cristian_c> lubu80: la documentazione ufficiale sul wiki di ubuntu
<furiasse> ha! ci sono...... allora, è la prima volta che entro, sto cercando di avvicinarmi a linux,,,,e ho qualche problema prima di iniziare. ci sarà siccuro  qualcuno più esperto per darmi una dritta...
<akis24> ci sei si
<cristian_c> *doc del wiki ufficiale di ubuntu
<lubu80> non funziona su ubuntu 15.10
<lubu80> ok niente grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> lubu80: senti
<cristian_c> lubu80: vuoi che ti mandiamo qualcuno a casa tua?
<cristian_c> a controllare cosa non funziona, visto che non hai minimamente spiegato che cosa intendi con 'non funziona'
<cristian_c> furiasse: se hai problemi specifici con il funzionamento del sistema, puoi chiedere tranquillamente
<furiasse> ho cercato di scaricare il file .iso di kubunto, ma mi ritrovo scaricato un file  compresso che quando vado a scompattare contiene una serie di cartelle e file ma nessun file con estensione iso.
<lubu80> mailscanner non riesco a installarlo
<lubu80> forse è in un'altra repository
<furiasse> domanda ... non dovrebbe essere un solo file con estensione . iso?? se si...  dove lo trovo??
<akis24> furiasse: non devi scompattare il fime ma masterizzarlo come file immagine su dvd oppure crearti una usb live
<akis24> file*
<furiasse> ma comunque è giusto che quello che ho scaricato  contiene diverse cartelle ? allora non è da scaricare un file unico.iso
<lubu80> comunque sia grazie lo stesso e buon proseguimento
<cristian_c> furiasse: il file che scarichi è già i formato .iso
<cristian_c> in
<cristian_c> se non lo scompatti non puoi masterizzarlo
<cristian_c> *se lo scompatti
<lubu80> http://forum.ubuntu.it/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=582718&mobile=off
<cristian_c> Si ricorda che MailScanner è disponibile solo per Ubuntu 12.04.
<cristian_c> lubu80: hai 12.04?
<lubu80> no ubuntu 15.10
<furiasse> ok stasera ci riprovo, grazie per le risposte ragazzi, ora vi lascio torno al lavoro ciao
<cristian_c> lubu80: e ti è sfuggita la nota subito sotto il comando, nella guida?
<cristian_c> 'Si ricorda che MailScanner è disponibile solo per Ubuntu 12.04.'
<cristian_c> presa dalla guida wiki linkata da akis24
<lubu80> no ho letto pure quella dopo versioni precedenti o superior
<cristian_c> lubu80: e allora fai a meno di installare il pacchetto
<cristian_c> lubu80: se il wget non va
<lubu80> non solo non va ma mi da pure che potrebbe essere rischioso per il sistema
<cristian_c> lubu80: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mailscanner
<cristian_c> lubu80: se guardi nel manuale di wget è spiegato che il comando semplicemente scarica file da un indirizzo web
<lubu80> si ho già fatto tutte le procedure per installare i pacchetti
<lubu80> ma il file nel sistema viene riconosciuto come bug
<lubu80> quindi nello specifico desideravo sapere se magari qualche anima pia avesse la mia stessa versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> O.o
<lubu80> e avesse risolto in qualche modo con qualche soluzione che io sicuramente sconosco
<cristian_c> bug?
<cristian_c> lubu80: da dove hai reperito il pacchetto?
<cristian_c> e quale versione?
<lubu80> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/mailscanner
<lubu80> e poi ho voluto comunque forzare l'installazione
<lubu80> ma mi ha crashato il sistema
<cristian_c> lubu80: al link che hai mandato non è presente nessun pacchetto
<cristian_c> lubu80: quale versione hai scaricato?
<falco85> buonasera a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | falco85
<ubot-it> falco85: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<falco85> vorrei chiedervi aiuto: premettendo che sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu, ho appena installato ubuntu 14 lts sul mio notebook ed ho notato che i video su youtuve non si vedono in maniera fluida. Posso fare qualcosa? Grazie in anticipo
<akis24> falco85:  di che pc si parla cpu ram scheda video ?
<falco85> scheda video geforce go 7300
<falco85> intel centrino duo
<falco85> asus z92j
<akis24> falco85: su quel pc sarebbe meglio installarci xubuntu o lubuntu  considera che i video richiedono parecchie risorse
<akis24> quanta ram falco85 ?
<falco85> ho provato ad installare l'ambiente grafico xubuntu e va molto meglio
<falco85> come faccio a risalire alla ram?
<Carlin0> falco85, hai installato il flash-plugin ?
<falco85> no carlin0
<Carlin0> per vedere la ram scrivi free nel terminale
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<falco85> ma se mi consigliate xubuntu, riformatto ed installo quello direttamente
<falco85> ora apro terminale e controllo la ram
<falco85> falcone@falcone:~$ free
<falco85>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<falco85> Mem:       1024644     989132      35512      14020      15664     181852
<falco85> -/+ buffers/cache:     791616     233028
<falco85> Swap:      1558844       7660    1551184
<akis24> daglie è serata oggi
<Carlin0> ha la ram completamente impegnata
<akis24> 1gb se non erro
<akis24> falco85: non incollare in canale ..
<falco85> quale sarebbe la riga della ram? scusate l'ignoranza
<falco85> si, ho notato...scusate
<Carlin0> un gb di ram di cui 989132 in uso
<akis24>  falco85  Mem:       1024644     989132      35512      14020      15664     181852
<falco85> praticamente è piena
<akis24> falco85:  ti consiglio di installare lubuntu .. o al massimo xubuntu
<gianco62> ciao a tutti, sono alle prime armi con la versione 14.04 da un pò di tempo non ho più l'icona di connessione, e quindi il sistema mi da un mes di errore:"network manager in crash".che faccio!???
<falco85> anche se aumento la ram?
<akis24> falco85: se aumenti la ram le prestazioni miglioreranno di sicuro  vedi te che fare ..
<falco85> ok, proverò! mentre per il video cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> ma cmq il processore resta quello che è falco85 , forse meglio qualcosa di + leggero
<falco85> lubuntu?! :-)
<Carlin0> per il video il discorso è quello se hai una cpu scarsa e un gb di ram tutta impegnata è normale che vada a scatti
<Carlin0> gianco62, ma non è mai andata o è sparita di colpo?
<falco85> nn so quanta ram posso aggiungere...la porto al massimo e metto qualcosa di più leggero
<falco85> grazie per i consigli.. buona serata
<krabador> falco85, se ti vuoi piu' bene , nel mercato dell'usato, allo stesso prezzo della ram di un pc vecchio
<krabador> trovi intere configurazioni piu' recenti
<krabador> con cui lavorare meglio.
<falco85> la prendo da un altro pc vecchio.. sulla ram non ho problemi. Purtroppo al momento manca tutto il resto!
<krabador> falco85, preparati ad accontentarti comunque, con la massima ram possibile, messa in una configurazione vecchia
<gianco62> no ha sempre funzionato l'ho disconnesso una sera e l'indomani era così
<Carlin0> gianco62, e cosa facesti quella sera ?
<cristian_c> gianco62: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<falco85> si, lo so... per il momento mi serve giusto per scrivere e andare su internet
<krabador> falco85, allora non preoccuparti del video ;)
<falco85> e ma su internet guardo video
<falco85> non mi preoccupo comunque, chiedevo solo se si poteva migliorare
<Carlin0> falco85, ma se hai già un gb di ram impegnata prima di aprire i video fai anche altr
<krabador> falco85, nello stesso modo con cui si possa far sembrare una 104enne come belen.
<falco85> certo, infatti ho detto che aumentero la ram per quanto possibile e installero xubuntu, inoltre vi ho pure ringraziato, ma se dovete offendermi, preferisco togliere il disturbo
<falco85> non è colpa mia se i ladri ieri mi hanno rubato due computer
<krabador> aaaah, e dillo prima...
<falco85> :-)
<krabador> con la stizza che stavi dimostrando , stavi quasi tu, offendendo noi, per metterti in guardia che con rottami , ormai non ci si va piu' da nessuna parte, per la pesantezza che hanno raggiunto i contenuti multimediali
<falco85> è una soluzione temporanea e fortunatamente veloce
<cristian_c> tra l'altro flash richiede cpu con supporto sse2
<falco85> io lavoro con macbook
<Carlin0> è stato Chertan ... ci sono i testimoni
<cristian_c> assente sui vecchi pc
<krabador> contenuti multimediali che si sottovalutano sempre, quando si cerca di configirare una macchia "giusto per andare su internet e scrivere"
<falco85> cmq non capisco in cosa avrei dimostrato "stizza", perdonami
<falco85> credo di essere stato educato e di non aver preteso o offeso niente e nessuno
<krabador> falco85, "inoltre vi ho pure ringraziato, ma se dovete offendermi, preferisco togliere il disturbo"
<krabador> falco85, ok, hai altre domande ?
<falco85> Carlin0
<falco85> falco85, ma se hai già un gb di ram impegnata prima di aprire i video fai anche altr
<falco85> krabador
<falco85> falco85, nello stesso modo con cui si possa far sembrare una 104enne come belen
<falco85> no, non ho altre domande
<falco85> vi ho gia salutato prima ed educatamente attendevo una risposta
<falco85> buonaseta
<krabador> falco85, con gli utenti meno esperti, servono esempi semplici, per evitare che si colpevolizzi il sistema operativo
<gianco62> scusa sono distratto da un imprevisto
<felpato> premessa:sto' facendo fare cd consigliato da cristian ;nel frattempo ho  fatto prove cioe' ho provato lubuntu 14.04.1 senza installarlo e  va bene mi da' tutte le risoluzioni dello schermo perche' installato no?
<jester-> felpato: schea video?
<jester-> scheda
<felpato> si
<jester-> felpato: che tipo
<krabador> felpato, installato , al momento, quale sistema c'è?
<felpato> acer 270 ho richiesto dati al terminale
<felpato> lubuntu 14.04.1
<jester-> felpato: che tipo di scheda
<krabador> "" cioe' ho provato lubuntu 14.04.1 senza installarlo"" ---> è installato o no
<felpato> vga compatible controller silicon integrad sistem sis 65 m650 740 pci agp vga display adapter
<felpato> si e' installato
<felpato> e ho inserito cd prova senza installare
<jester-> felpato: con la fu sis non c'è verso a  meno che trovi i driver sul sito, se ancora esiste
<gianco62> Scusa Carlin0 se ho troncato la comunicazione ma ho un bimbo piccolo a cui badare che si è svegliato prima del tempo
<felpato> allora provo a installare qualche altro sistema come ha consigliato cristian ma la prova live non serve a niente come ho verificato
<krabador> gianco62, tranquillo, cerca di riportare il risultato del comando segnalatoprima
<felpato> cioe' prova va' installi no
<krabador> felpato, sono interpellate altre modalità
<felpato> magari
<krabador> è un'affermazione, la mia.
<krabador> felpato, quali risoluzioni hai , nell'installato ^
<krabador> ?
<felpato> solo una 740  630 circa e automatico
<cristian_c> felpato> premessa:sto' facendo fare cd consigliato da cristian ;nel frattempo ho  fatto prove cioe' ho provato lubuntu 14.04.1 senza installarlo e  va bene mi da' tutte le risoluzioni dello schermo perche' installato no?
<cristian_c> felpato: puoi aprire un terminale?
<felpato> adesso mi sposto pc
<cristian_c> ok
<felpato> ok ci sono
<cristian_c> felpato: digita: uname -a | pastebinit
<rickyrubbit> ciao a tutti
<felpato> ci sono
<cristian_c> felpato: digita: uname -a | pastebinit
<rickyrubbit> qualcuno sa aiutarmi su come configurare un dns server??
<cristian_c> rickyrubbit: scusa la domanda, ma la premessan è d'obbligo
<cristian_c> che ci fai con un dns server?
<rickyrubbit> mi serve per configurare un virtualhost
<felpato> uname -a *] pastebinit
<krabador> felpato, che cosa stai facendo ?
<cristian_c> rickyrubbit: come sei messo a conoscenza della shell *nix?
<krabador> felpato, apri il terminale
<krabador> copia il comando di cristian_c
<krabador> ìncollalo
<krabador> premi invio
<rickyrubbit> molto bene...sono certificato redhat =P
<rickyrubbit> cristian_c
<felpato> ok
<rickyrubbit> solo volevo capire meglio su ubuntu, è leggermente differente
<cristian_c> !dns
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dns'
<cristian_c> rickyrubbit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dns
<rickyrubbit> grazie mille cristian_c
<felpato> ok fatto scusate
<krabador> felpato, visto che ci sei, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<cristian_c> felpato: il comando ti restituisce un link
<felpato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15385573/
<cristian_c> felpato: anche del primo comando
<felpato> PCI (sysfs)
<krabador> felpato, fatti sentire quando hai il risultato del comando di cristian_c
<jester-> anmò un P4?
<felpato> mi sono perso che primo comando?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> felpato: digita: uname -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> postato ben due volte
<felpato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15385624/
<felpato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15385624/
<felpato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15385624/
<cristian_c> felpato: non hai 14.04.1
<cristian_c> ma 14.04.4
<cristian_c> felpato: siamo punto e a capo
<felpato> ho letto nel disco quando fa' l'istallazione
<jester-> felpato: hai l distro versione mosè
<krabador> felpato, hai detto che hai provato in live 14.04.1 avendo un determinato risultato ed hai chiesto come mai la cosa fosse diversa con quella installata
<krabador> se l'installata è diversa considerando che hai un pc del 2002, come si fa a porre la questione ?
<jester-> e installata non è 14.04
<cristian_c> felpato: quantomeno hai fornito informazioni fuorvianti
<felpato> poi lo installo
<krabador> felpato, torna qui quando hai fatto, buon lavoro,
<felpato> dove e' l' inghippo?
<felpato> come faccio  a fare un buon lavoro
<krabador> felpato, l'unica altra prova che puoi fare, è, al caricamento di ubuntu, premere "e" in corrispondenza della prima riga di grub, cancellare quiet splash , digitare nomodeset al posto suo, premere f10
<felpato> grazie scusate la mia non conoscenza del informatica questo mondo mi piace troppo c'e' gente che chiede 50 euro per installare linus penso di aver capito che questo sarebbe contrario ai pensieri
<felpato> che lega questa comunita'
<felpato> ciao io in un modo o nell'altro arrivo sempre
<Skaff> ciao ragazzi mi servirebbe assolitamente aiuto
<krabador> !chiedi | Skaff
<ubot-it> Skaff: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !ciao | Skaff
<ubot-it> Skaff: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Skaff> ah si scusate sono nuovo e non conosco le regole. E tra l'altro non sono sicuro se sono ancora sano di mente. In pratica mi sembrava di avere lun rootkit su windows. ho disisntallto windows e ho messo ubuntu e anche qui ho l'oimpressione di nnon essere solo
<krabador> Skaff, se abiti in città, non lo sei sicuramente.
<Skaff> no dico di non essere solo sul mio computer
<Skaff> nelle opzioni c'e' stranamente un guest session
<Skaff> ubuntu mi chiede i cookie
<krabador> niente di strano.E' di default, ed i cookie, quando vai in siti che li sfruttano, devono avvertire. In Italia lo dice la legge.
<Skaff> e il guest session?
<krabador> ti ho risposto.
<Skaff> non mi stai facendo capire scusa
<krabador> <krabador> niente di strano.E' di default.
<Skaff> tu cosa ne pensi ubot?
<neolinux> buonasera a tutti scusate il disturbo ma vorrei essere sicuro di aver ben capito...A partire da Ubuntu si "ramificano le varie distro ufficiali elencate nel wiki....Una cosa non mi è ben chiara ad esempio la differenza tra Ubuntu e Lubuntu sta solo ed escusivamente nella grafica dove nel primo c'è unity e nel secondo LXDE o ci sono anche differenze
<neolinux>  di funzionalità ?
<akis24> neolinux: stessa base e D.E.  diverso
<neolinux> ok quindi mi confermi che hanno stesse funzionalità giusto ?
<akis24> neolinux:  si di base sono identiche poi i pacchetti installati cambiano secondo le distro  ma la base e funzionalita' sono identiche
<neolinux> quindi esistono alcuni pacchetti (che sarebbero i programmi per chi viene da windows) che possono essere solo installati ad esempio in ubuntu e non su Lubuntu ?
<akis24> neolinux: esempio..  per masterizzare ubuntu usa brasero .. xubuntu usa xfburn .. kubuntu usa k3b
<akis24> !chat | neolinux
<ubot-it> neolinux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neolinux> ok grazie mille
<neolinux> gentilissimo
<akis24> di nulla
<luke179> ciao a tutti ragazzi! sono un super novello di ubuntu! avrei bisogno di un aiuto e non so nemmeno se questa può essere la sede giusta. c'è qualcuno? :)
<jester-> luke179: dica
<jester-> luke179: alura?
<luke179> quando provo a digitare dal terminare sudo apt-get update, mi ritrovo dopo una sfilza di stringhe questo risultato:
<luke179> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/plippo/t101mt/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<luke179> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/thefanclub/grive-tools/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<luke179> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<luke179> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/plippo/t101mt/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<luke179> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/thefanclub/grive-tools/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<luke179> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<akis24> luke179:  non incollare troppe righe .. ecc
<jester-> novello ma con ppa
<akis24>  quello di sicuro
<luke179> scusate mi si era impallato il pc ci siete ancora?
<jester-> LucaLumetti: se incolli in canale il bot ti butta fuori
<akis24> luke179:  usa paste per farci vedere ...
<akis24> !paste | luke179
<ubot-it> luke179: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> luke179: sei supernovello ma pieno di ppa talemnte seri che hanno spento pure i server
<luke179> ahahah esatto! adesso ve lo mando con paste
<luke179> sempre se riesco a capire come funziona! mamma mia sono un disastro! ahahah
<jester-> leggi cosa ti  ha detto il bot
<jester-> si però i ppa sei stato lesto a metterli
<luke179> Recuperati 21,3 MB in 3min 4s (115 kB/s)
<luke179> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/plippo/t101mt/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<luke179> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/thefanclub/grive-tools/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<luke179> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<jester-> !paste | luke179
<ubot-it> luke179: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> luke179: devi togliere il ppa
<jester-> !ppapurge
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppapurge'
<jester-> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jester-> luke179: comunque non fa nessun danno, semplicemente apt li ignora
<luke179> quindi dovrei disabilitare i ppa?
<jester-> o ti tieni il messaggio
<luke179> il problema che tutte le volte che provo ad installare qualcosa poi non ce la faccio per esempio volevo installare Ubuntu After Install
<luke179> e non me lo fa completare sempre per lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> luke179: che ci fai, con 'ubuntu after install'?
<luke179> sto provando a smanettare un po sul terminale, e ho trovato una guida "trucchi, consigli per Ubuntu post installazione"
<jester-> ottimo modo per sminchiare il sistema
<luke179> perfetto allora meglio che stia fermo! ahahah
<cristian_c> luke179: a parte che puoi eseguire queste cose da te
<cristian_c> senza aggiungere ppa
<cristian_c> luke179: ma c'è pure una guida wiki ufficiale per la 'post-installazione'
<jester-> accà non sacciamo di robe extra
<cristian_c> luke179: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/PostInstallazione
<luke179> lo stesso problema l'ho riscontrato anche cercando di abilitare il multitouch nel mio asus t101mt, dalla guida di wiki.ubuntu
<cristian_c> luke179: quale guida?
<cristian_c> luke179: e che problemi hai col touch?
<cristian_c> touchpad o touchscreen?
<luke179> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/T101MT
<luke179> non ho il multitouch sullo schermo
<cristian_c> used:
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> Ubuntu 10.04-11.04
<cristian_c> luke179: ma la guida non è un po' vecia?
<luke179> è lo so ma per il 15.10 non ho trovato nulla
<cristian_c> luke179: prima di tutto, sistema questione ppa
<akis24> luke179:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  da terminale   e poi ancora  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit    e posta il link che appare in terminale qui in canale
<cristian_c> poi leggi la guida post-installazione che ti ho linkato
<cristian_c> e infine affronti problema touch
<cristian_c> una cosa alla volta
<luke179> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15387564/
<luke179> mi è uscito questo!
<akis24> luke179:  sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit
<luke179> gli scrivo quello che mi hai scritto?
<akis24> luke179:  si e posta sempre il link che appare
<jester-> che bei ppa
<luke179> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<luke179> mi è uscito questo
<cristian_c> luke179: ppa plippo e grive tools non esistono per 15.10
<akis24> luke179:  bene sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> e quindi 404 not f0und
<luke179> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit ho copiato e incollato questo ma nulla! non mi da nulla
<cristian_c> luke179: lascialo lavorare
<cristian_c> luke179: il cursore lampeggia?
<cristian_c> o escono dei messaggi?
<luke179> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15387604/
<luke179> eccolo
<akis24> luke179:  dai  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<luke179> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15387614/
<akis24> luke179:  sembra tutto a posto
<cristian_c> luke179: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/PostInstallazione
<cristian_c> buona lettura
<luke179> perfetto ora provo a leggermi questa guida! sperando di risolvere qualche prob! grazie mille ragazzi! un servizio h24 in chat cosi è sicuramente un buon inizio con questo sistema operativo!
<luke179> :)
<akis24> eh specie se non aggiungi ppa luke179
<cristian_c> luke179: il touch è resistivo o capacitivo?
<luke179> resistivo!
<cristian_c> luke179: non ho esperienza
<cristian_c> non so se funge nello stesso modo dei capacitivi
<cristian_c> su ubuntu
<luke179> ragazzi ora farò una domanda super stupida e scontata...ma...cosa sono i ppa?
<jester-> !ppa | luke179
<ubot-it> luke179: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<luke179> aaaaaa ok! perfetto! thanks delle info allora!
<cristian_c> luke179: per il touch ti suggerisco di descrivere bene il tipo di problema riscontrato
<cristian_c> prima di avventurarti in operazioni del genere
<luke179> il problema per esempio è che se voglio fare uno zoom su un documento con 2 dita non posso
<luke179> mentre prima con windows riuscivo a farlo
<SpakkaByTe> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | SpakkaByTe
<ubot-it> SpakkaByTe: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-15
<wifidisperato> salve. un wi if usb che funzioni con ubuntu 15. esiste? grazie
<akis24> wifidisperato: certo che esistono usb che funzionino con ubuntu   vedi qui  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<akis24> wifidisperato:  http://forum.ubuntu.it/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=566879
<wifidisperato> grazie akis24, leggo e provo se qs tplink wn722n riesce a fare il lavoro. recuperare vecchio hardware a volte è un poco faticoso
<akis24> di nulla
<Marco_24> buongiorno!
<akis24> !ciao | Marco
<ubot-it> Marco: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Marco_24> avrei bisogno di un aiuto, ho installato mint su pc da  una live usb, il problema è che ora all'avvio invece di chiedermi il sistema operativo con cui aviarsi si avvia direttamente mint
<Marco_24> come posso risolvere?
<akis24> Marco: sei sul canale di supporto a ubuntu  ..
<akis24> !mint
<ubot-it> Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<Marco_24> pensavo fosse lo stesso, ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Marco_24> akis so che non è il posto adatto, ma non riesco proprio a trovare nessuno sul forum di mint
<Marco_24> non è che potresti darmi una dritta?
<akis24> Marco_24:  quello che sapevo ti ho scritto  per il resto non saprei
<akis24> !chat | Marco_24
<ubot-it> Marco_24: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andresghedo999> Buongiorno, ho un asus K501UX con scheda grafica Geforce gtx 950 nvidia. Non riesco ad installare ubuntu sulla macchina perchè si blocca all'avvio live (o in fase di installazione). Riesco a farlo partire solo in nomodeset ma la grafica è davvero orribile e non riesco ad impostare i driver nvidia una volta installato ubuntu (ciò micapita sia con la
<andresghedo999>  14-04 che con la 15.10). Ho provato veramente una serie infinite di proposte online ma nessuna andta a buon fine. Se avete una guida che possa fare al caso mio ve ne sarei grato! Grazie
<wifidisperato> confermo, tplink wn722n funziona con ubuntu. di nuovo grazie
<akis24> andresghedo999: prova a avviare usando con f6 opzione " nomodeset"  vedi che fa'
<SuperStep> Salve!
<SuperStep> Ho un problema di installazione con i driver amd catalyst ufficiali
<SuperStep> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !ati | SuperStep
<ubot-it> SuperStep: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati | Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<SuperStep> allora
<SuperStep> i driver ufficiali hanno un problema con i 6 monitor
<SuperStep> mentre quelli presenti in driver aggiuntivi hanno un problema con l'accellerazione hardware
<ExPBoy> 6 monitor?
<SuperStep> :D
<ExPBoy> ame con 24 va benissimo
<SuperStep> sto cercando la pagina di launchpad con il bug
<SuperStep> 1 secondo
<SuperStep> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1390234
<SuperStep> in particolare l'ultimo commento di Marko
<SuperStep> dice che e stato fixato con i driver 15.3
<SuperStep> ho un chip Readon HD 7850
<SuperStep> ma a quanto pare non sono capace a scegliere il driver giusto dal sito del produttore
<luca88> CIAO A TUTTI
<SuperStep> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download
<Carlin0> SuperStep, cmq qui non si da supporto a software fuori dai repo
<SuperStep> Ah ok
<SuperStep> grazie mille comunque
<luca88> ho un problema; ho un hd da due tera; un tera é destinato a window dieci; e nell altro tera volevo mettere ubuntu; ho partizionato la parte destinata ad ubuntu; su gpart vede tutte le partizioni ma l installer di ubuntu non  vede nulla (scusatemi ma i numeri non me li fa scrivere)
<Carlin0> luca88, con cosa hai partizionato ? che filesystem hai creato ?
<ExPBoy> e che versione di ubuntu vuoi installare?
<luca88> voglio mettere ubuntu 15, ho l hd partizionato in sda uno nfts riservato al sistema ed sda2 nfts (tutto per window)
<ExPBoy> !installazione | luca leggiti sta roba
<ubot-it> luca leggiti sta roba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<luca88> invece x ubuntu ho sda3 ext4 e sda4 linux swap
<luca88> l'ho già letta... ma non mi risolve il problema
<Carlin0> luca88, ma l'installer non ti propone ad esempio : installa ubuntu al fianco di win ?
<luca88> no
<Carlin0> ah ... quindi non lo vede
<ExPBoy> partizionato sbagliato dai
<luca88> linstaller parte chiedendo la lingua, poi mi dice che vuole la connessione e poi arriva un riquadro bianco, vuoto e sotto c'è un più un meno e un modifica... se ci clicco sopra si chiude l'installer
<ExPBoy> uhm
<Carlin0> luca88, usi dvd o chiavetta usb ?
<luca88> usb
<Carlin0> e come l'hai fatta ?
<ExPBoy> verificato se il file immagine non è corrotto?
<Carlin0> !usbwin | luca88
<ubot-it> luca88: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<luca88> quando l'ho scritto su chiavetta non mi ha dato nessun problema, nessun messaggio strano, e anche durante lo scaricamente è andato tutto liscio (la chiavetta è da 4 gb)
<Carlin0> con che programma l'hai fatta luca88  ?
<Carlin0> !md5 | luca88
<ubot-it> luca88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<luca88> rufus
<ExPBoy> lol
<Carlin0> usa quello indicato dal link luca88
<Carlin0> !usbwin | luca88
<ubot-it> luca88: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<luca88> ora lo faccio
<luca88> ora mi scarica ubuntu. ci aggiorniamo piu tardi :)
<luca88> grazie mille x ora
<luca88> il programma ha finito. ora provo a far partire la live e l'installer giusto?
<ExPBoy> e meno male che hai letto la guida
<luca88> ora sono con la live. e mi ripropone il medesimo problema
<luca88> nella sezione tipo di installazione non mi fa vedere nulla
<cristian_c> luca88: scegli l'opzione 'Altro'
<luca88> non da nessun altro
<luca88> nella 3 sezione tipo di installazione viene un riquadro vuoto, sotto vengono + - modifica e se li clicco si chiude l-installer
<cristian_c> luca88: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | luca88
<ubot-it> luca88: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca88> http://prnt.sc/afhs14
<luca88> le sda1 e 2 sono quelle con window
<cristian_c> allora Altro c'è
<cristian_c> luca88: hai un problema su sda2
<luca88> Unable to read the contents of this file system!
<luca88> Because of this some operations may be unavailable.
<luca88> The cause might be a missing software package.
<luca88> The following list of software packages is required for ntfs file system support:  ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g.
<cristian_c> è è molto strano
<luca88> ieri sera ho provato a vedere di mettere sto ntfs 3g e mi diceva k era gia presente
<cristian_c> infatti
<cristian_c> luca88: allora, chiudi l'installer
<cristian_c> ma resta sempre sul desk5op
<cristian_c> t
<luca88> ok
<cristian_c> luca88: poi apri un terminale
<cristian_c> e digiti: ubiquity
<luca88> ok
<cristian_c> o forse sudo ubiquity, ma non ricordo se è necessario il sudi
<cristian_c> sudo
<luca88> mi ha ap[erto installa
<cristian_c> luca88: digita do ubiquity e da do invio, si apre l'installer
<cristian_c> luca88: scegli l'opzione 'Altro'
<luca88> continuo a non vedere l opzione altro xd
<cristian_c> luca88: e come l'hai aperta la schermata che hai postato?
<cristian_c> nella foto c'è
<luca88> c e solo +-modifica
<cristian_c> dai su
<cristian_c> luca88: se scegli Indietro, cosa esce?
<maxxx> salve , qualcuno ha riscontrato problemi con telegram dopo gli aggiornamenti recenti dell os?
<cristian_c> !info telegram
<ubot-it> Package telegram does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> !chat | maxxx
<ubot-it> maxxx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maxxx> ok grazie
<luca88> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu guardando da qui, la schermata dove devo scegliere di installare ubuntu affianco a window o al posto o altro, a me non viene
<cristian_c> luca88: non hai risposto alla domanda
<luca88> cliccando indietro va alla pagina 2 in cui mi dice k devo avere la connessione e almeno 6gb liberi
<luca88> preparazione allinstalzzazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> luca88: quindi la schermata 'installa a fianco', 'cancella disco', 'reinstalla' e 'altro', non appare?
<cristian_c> come da wiki
<luca88> si, NON mi appare
<cristian_c> luca88:
<cristian_c> luca88: e sul terminale, cosa appare?
<cristian_c> dato che hai lanciato l'installer da terminale
<luca88> sul terminale nulla,
<luca88> mi apre l-installer grafico e basta
<cristian_c> quindi dopo ubiquity, solo cursore lampeggiante?
<luca88> si
<cristian_c> luca88: quindi dopo che appare la richiesta di usare una connessione e di al,e o 6 gb liberi, premendo avantive apparendo la tabella vuota, sul terminale non esce nessun messaggio?
<cristian_c> *di rete
<luca88> nessun messaggio
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> luca88: da live, le ntfs sono visibili?
<cristian_c> le puoi montare nel file manager?
<luca88> allora nella banda a sx quella delle ap, me le fa vedere tutte
<luca88> xò non mi fa entrare
<cristian_c> che esce?
<luca88> unable to access
<cristian_c> luca88: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> luca88: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<luca88> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<luca88> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> luca88: installalo
<luca88> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<luca88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15391064/
<luca88> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<luca88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15391066/
<cristian_c> errori non ne da
<luca88> :(
<cristian_c> luca88: hai messo mano alle partizioni su windows ultimamente?
<luca88> no
<luca88> il pc è nuovo di pacca
<cristian_c> luca88: che processore è?
<luca88> dv vadoa vederlo?
<cristian_c> luca88: la tabella delle partizioni è dos, cioè vecchio stampo
<cristian_c> luca88: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<luca88> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<luca88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15391072/
<cristian_c> luca88: il pc è stato venduto con winz 10?
<luca88> wind l'ha messo su dopo
<luca88> il pc è stato assemblato (cioè non è uno di mediaword)
<cristian_c> ho visto
<cristian_c> dici che è nuovo
<cristian_c> luca88: ma ha hardware vecchio
<cristian_c> sul sito intel il procio è segnalato come uscito nel 2009
<cristian_c> ho detto vecchio, non scarso ;)
<luca88> è nuovo nel senso che non c'è mai stato null'altro sopra
<cristian_c> sì, nel senso che anche il resto dell'hardware èmediamente datato
<luca88> cm l'ha assembratop ha messo il w10 :) poi dei pezzi so che erano su un altro pc k non era quasi mai stato usato
<cristian_c> anche se magari con buone prestazioni
<cristian_c> luca88: tornando al problema
<cristian_c> il bios della scheda madre
<cristian_c> non riesco a trovare il nome della scheda madre ma suppongo abbia un vecchio bios
<cristian_c> invece che bios uefi
<luca88> ha il bios vecchioi
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> l'hai installato tu winz 10?
<luca88> l'ha installato il ragazzo che ha assemblato il pc
<cristian_c> sembra un problema di riconoscimento di win 10 su tabella dos, a occhio
<cristian_c> niente raid, quindi...
<luca88> non ho idea di ciò k stai dicendo XD
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<cristian_c> per capirci qualcosa
<cristian_c> su cosa può essere successo
<cristian_c> luca88: mi era venuto anche il dubbio che la partizione da 1 TB fosse troppo grande
<cristian_c> il disco è da 2 TB, giusto?
<luca88> si
<luca88> l'ext 4 è da 780gb e il linux swap da 600mb
<cristian_c> sto guardando ancora
<cristian_c> luca88: le partizioni le hai create tramite gparted?
<luca88> si
<cristian_c> luca88: ho come l'impressione che il problema sia lato windows
<cristian_c> luca88: a mio avviso, dovresti avviare win 10
<cristian_c> e analizzare il disco da lì
<cristian_c> magari da gestione disco, ecc...
<cristian_c> se ci sono problemi con il partizionamento
<luca88> se rifaccio le partizioni da window dovrebbe sistemarsi quindi?
<cristian_c> luca88: non in questo senso
<cristian_c> luca88: quel simbolino in gparted accanto a sda2 non dovrebbe apparire
<cristian_c> e teoricamente in live dovresti poter accedere alle partizioni di windpws
<cristian_c> cpsa che attualmente non ti riesce , per motivi oscuri
<cristian_c> luca88: teoricamente, rifacendo le partizioni di wnz 10, potresti rifare la tabella in gpt
<cristian_c> invece che dos
<luca88> allora provo, coinviene che le rendo lo spazio non allocato prima?
<cristian_c> anche perché windows è normalmente installato su sistemi uefi
<cristian_c> luca88: sda1 cos'è?
<cristian_c> sda2 è win 10 vero e proprio, ma sda1?
<luca88> il booth di window
<cristian_c> sta cosa no mi torna
<cristian_c> riapro l'immagine che hai postato
<luca88> c'è scritto riservato al sistema 500mb
<cristian_c> bisogna vedere a cosa serve
<cristian_c> se è una partizione di ripristino di windows, o altro
<cristian_c> luca88: prima di ripartizionare, però, io farei un conrollo del discp
<cristian_c> disco
<cristian_c> da windows 10
<luca88> allora vado in win e provvedo
<cristian_c> per vedere se escono fuori anomalie
<cristian_c> luca88: sì, vedi se hai software adeguato
<luca88> nel caso lo scarico, che programma mi serve?
<cristian_c> luca88: meglio domandare in ##windows
<cristian_c> se conosci un minimo di inglese
<Carlin0> luca88, ma quello che ti ha assemblato il pc e installato win ha un negozio o un laboratorio ?
<luca88> si
<Carlin0> hai la licenza di win 10 luca88 ?
<luca88> si
<cristian_c> luca88: è la prima volta che vedo un problema del genere nell'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> e sul web non trovo lamentele su problemi simili
<cristian_c> quindi il dubbio viene
<Carlin0> se hai la licenza puoi reinstallarlo quindi
<cristian_c> biaogna vedere se con o senza partizione di ripristino di windows
<cristian_c> *s
<luca88> si, ma preferirei evitare dato k ho appena finito di mettere tutti i progrtammi xd
<Carlin0> se ha la licenza scarica e installa
<cristian_c> io due paroline al ragazzo gliele direi, imho
<cristian_c> per capire
<Carlin0> sopratutto se è un professionista ...
<luca88> ieri sera ero con lui e non riuscivamo a mettere ubuntu, ma non è molto esperto di ubuntu
<cristian_c> va beh, normale
<luca88> di pc ne fa a spesso e non hanno mai avuto problemi del genere
<cristian_c> però non mi torna il discorso di come ha installato windows
<cristian_c> luca88: però tu hai scheda madre antica + win 10
<cristian_c> che è un'accoppiata non molto frequente
<luca88> w10 lo montava anche il mio portatile che ha 15 anni
<luca88> senza troppi problemi
<cristian_c> luca88: che cpu ha il tuo portatile?
<luca88> amd mi pare
<luca88> non ricordo più
<luca88> ora vado a vedere ste partizioni da wind
<luca88> devo scaricare qualchje software particoalre?
<cristian_c> luca88: non lo chiedere a noi, non siamo i più indicati
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<cristian_c> per darti suggerimenti in tal senso
<luca88> allora ci aggiornamo più tardi. vedo cosa riesco a fare
<Iperbole> salve
<Iperbole> mi serve un consiglio su come accedere alla partizione di windows da ubuntu
<Iperbole> mi fa vedere il disco ma mi dice che devo montarlo
<Iperbole> mi dice di fare questa cosa: Error mounting /dev/sda4 at /media/david/42EC3BC8EC3BB4CF: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o
<Iperbole> che faccio?
<Carlin0> ma chi lo dice Iperbole il terminale ?
<Iperbole> si
<Iperbole> in pratica quando ci clicco su mi si apre una finestra di errore e la prima riga dice questo
<Carlin0> ma hai provato ad aprirla dal gestore file ?
<Iperbole> da li la apro certo
<Carlin0> Iperbole, che ubuntu è?
<Iperbole> studio
<Carlin0> release ?
<Carlin0> 15.10 , 14.04 ...
<Iperbole> 14
<Carlin0> Iperbole, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Iperbole, sudo fsdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> il 2° comando crea un link , postalo qui
<Carlin0> ops scusa
<Carlin0> Iperbole, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> questo è giusto
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15391401/
<Carlin0> sda4 non esiste pare
<Iperbole> e quindi?
<Iperbole> gparted?
<Carlin0> hai un asola partizione , o almeno così vede il disco
<Carlin0> quindi se una partizione non esiste non puoi montarla
<Carlin0> è quasi ovvio
<artek1> buonasera,qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<wadzi> !domanda artek1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'domanda artek1'
<wadzi> ! aiuto artek1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aiuto artek1'
<wadzi> ! chiedi artek1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiedi artek1'
<SpakkaByTe> ciao a tutti
<SpakkaByTe> gentilmente qualcuno puo aiutarmi? niente di difficile credo
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | SpakkaByTe
<ubot-it> SpakkaByTe: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<SpakkaByTe> grazie bot
<SpakkaByTe> praticamente quando installo un programma da terminale poi non riesco a trovarli in cerca sul computer
<SpakkaByTe> tipo xscreensaver installato da terminale riesco a lanciarlo da terminale ma in cerca sul computer niente
<Mr_Pan> SpakkaByTe, che distro   ?
<SpakkaByTe> ubuntu 15.10
<Mr_Pan> SpakkaByTe, io l'ho appena installato e nel menu lo trovo sotto la voce Screensaver ...
<SpakkaByTe> io no
<SpakkaByTe> nessun risultato corrispondente alla ricerca
<Mr_Pan> SpakkaByTe, lo hai installato ? sicuro  ?
<SpakkaByTe> certo da terminale parte
<Mr_Pan> uhmm...
<SpakkaByTe> funziona tutto perfettamente tranne questo anche con altri prog ma se lo installo da usc nessun probl
<SpakkaByTe> 22353 raffaele  30  10  180108  26812  21060 S  12,0  0,7   0:03.29 glmatrix
<SpakkaByTe> come vedi e installato
<Mr_Pan> SpakkaByTe, non posso aiutarti oltre ... io ho xubuntu installato e lo vedo nel menu alla voce screensaver ... n
<SpakkaByTe> grazie cmq pan
<Mr_Pan> SpakkaByTe, prego
<LelixSuper> salve, vorrei fare due domande
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | LelixSuper
<ubot-it> LelixSuper: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Claudiese> Problema mount -t ufs -o ufstype, che cosa devo mettere in ufstype e dopo che faccio qualsiasi type spunta la lista dei comando tipo che ho sbagliato qualcosa
<LelixSuper> in effetti ha ragione il bot. La prima: questo pacchetto https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glfw3 non è disponibile per Ubuntu 14.04 vero?
<Mr_Pan> !GLFX03
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'GLFX03'
<Mr_Pan> !info glfx03
<ubot-it> Package glfx03 does not exist in wily
<LelixSuper> Wily?
<Mr_Pan> LelixSuper, a un rapido ocntrollo  direi di no
<Mr_Pan> LelixSuper, il bot è agiornato all'ultima versione di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> *+g
<LelixSuper> ok grazie. La seconda domanda: vorrei pachettizzare un programma per renderlo disponibile su launchpad. Ho trovato questa risorsa http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ ; c'è qualche altra cosa che dovrei sapere?
<Claudiese> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | Claudiese
<ubot-it> Claudiese: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Claudiese> Leggi sopra... prima del login
<gianfry> ciao
<Mr_Pan> LelixSuper, se hai seguito quella guida allora ci sei ....
<LelixSuper> ok, volevo sapere se stavo seguendo la guida giusta, grazie per l'aiuto :)
<Mr_Pan> Claudiese, ho letto devi avere la pazienza di aspettare qche qualcuno ti risponda ... non serve ripetere ...
<Mr_Pan> ciao LelixSuper
<Claudiese> È il bug di fsck from util....
<Claudiese> Ho aggiornato il kernel dice di fare quel comando che non funziona
<Mr_Pan> Claudiese, se sei certo che sia un bug segnalalo sull'apposito bugtrack di ubuntu
<Claudiese> Lo hanno già segnalato... ma non riesco a trovare risposta
<TheSilver> Buongiorno :) Ho la versione 14.04 LTS di Ubuntu e ieri mentre aggiornavo il sistema sono incappato in errori che non riesco a risolvere :( Ho provato a cercare online e a risolvere con l'opzione install -f ma nulla. L'output dell'errore è questo http://pastebin.com/mK6zhPWZ
<krabador> che fuso orario c'è da te?
<TheSilver> ??
<TheSilver> Ora l'ho capita :) Buongiorno = Buonasera. Dai vabbè era una forma di cortesia XD
<krabador> TheSilver, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> TheSilver, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<TheSilver> Non posso fare nessun install. Ho il sistema praticamente bloccato. Se faccio upgrade, dist-upgrade o qualche install mi dice che devo correggere prima i problemi che ho specificato sopra :(
<TheSilver> Provo quel comando ls, anche se penso sia collegato al comando che hai messo prima.
<TheSilver> Ok avevo già installato pastebinit :) Ecco : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15393880/
<krabador> !ripristino  | TheSilver
<ubot-it> TheSilver: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> fai molto prima, e ricordati di fare un backup di dati che ti servono
<TheSilver> :( :( Ok. Grazie comunque :) Ciao
<accia> come scarico ubuntu tramite un cd ??
<nick00> salve, una domanda al volo...sto per scaricare ubuntu mate ma ho notato che non posso scegliere la lts...come mai?
<nick00> è un progetto che verrà abbandonato?
<krabador> ubuntu mate 14.04 non esisteva
<krabador> è derivata ufficiale da 15.04 in poi.
<krabador> 16.04, che esce il 21 aprile, è LTS
<nick00> okok e eventualmente mi fa fare automaticamente l'upgrade a 16.04
<nick00> ?
<krabador> nick00, si , lo puoi fare.
<nick00> oook grazie mille parto subito con l'installazione
<SpakkaByTe> Mr_Pan, ho risolto :)
<Mr_Pan> SpakkaByTe, bene , come  ?
<SpakkaByTe> dovevo configurare un file e riavviare il pc
<SpakkaByTe> sudo gedit /etc/xdg/autostart/screensaver.desktop
<Claudiese> salve, ho un problema con Xorg (X11
<krabador> del tipo ?
<Claudiese> salve, ho un problema con Xorg (X11) "No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it." solo se apro con sudo
<Claudiese> ho già fatto export DISPLAY=:0.0
<krabador> Claudiese, sistema , ambiente grafico, scheda, e driver utilizzato.
<Claudiese> Ubuntu 15:10, Lubuntu, ATI HD 3000, non sò, oggi ho avuto un problema con fsdk e ho reinstallato light... e adesso ho questo problema
<Claudiese> sapresti come risolverlo?
<krabador> ati hd 3000, hai per forza il driver opensource, è l'unico che supporta quella generazione
<Claudiese> sicuramente
<krabador> Claudiese, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Claudiese, ls -la /etc/X11 | pastebinit
<Claudiese> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15395657/
<krabador> Claudiese, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Claudiese> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15395737/
<krabador> Claudiese, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep xerver-xorg | pastebinit
<Claudiese> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15395754/
<Claudiese> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep xorg | pastebinit
<Claudiese> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15395767/
<Claudiese> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15395773/
<krabador> perchè hai installato roba da xorg-edgers?
<Claudiese> in realtà non lo so cosa ho fatto, sono nuovo di linux.. usavo winzoz ma lavoravo con i server linux...
<SpakkaByTe> raga come si aggiunge un utente nella schermata di login?
<Claudiese> adduser?
<SpakkaByTe> no quello so farlo
<Claudiese> dovrebbe farlo in automatico...
<SpakkaByTe> no
<Claudiese> prova a fare il login facendo "Altri"
<Claudiese> e vedi se te lo salva
<SpakkaByTe> ho 3 utenti di cui 1 io amministratore 2 mia ragazza 3 sessione ospite ma quando accendo il pc me ne mostra solo uno
<SpakkaByTe> devo editare un file non ricordo quale
<krabador> SpakkaByTe, dall'ambiente grafico
<krabador> impostazioni
<krabador> utenti
<krabador> aggiungi
<krabador> that's it
<krabador> Claudiese, hai aggiunto un ppa che ha sostituito componenti xorg , al sistema
<Claudiese> quindi che devo fare?
<Claudiese> SpakkaByTe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344414
<Claudiese> ah già risolto.. apposto xD
<krabador> SpakkaByTe, lo fai comodamente da ambiente grafico, gestire gli utenti
<krabador> Claudiese, auguri e figli maschi.
<SpakkaByTe> krabador, devo premere su accesso automatico?
<Claudiese> krabador io che devo fare? no intendevo per il problema di spakka...
<krabador> SpakkaByTe, impostazioni--utenti
<krabador> SpakkaByTe, aggiungi chi ti pare, se con diritti di amministrazione o no
<krabador> Claudiese, disinstallare quello che hai messo da ppa
<SpakkaByTe> mas quello l'ho fatto
<Claudiese> che cosa è O.o
<krabador> Claudiese, e rimettere i componenti di default
<krabador> Claudiese,  xorg-edgers-ubuntu-ppa-wily.list
<krabador> non c'è finito da solo nel sistema ;)
<krabador> SpakkaByTe, lightdm, mostra tutti gli utenti creati correttamente nel sistema a meno di non aver martellato qualcosa
<Claudiese> cosa è questo file?
<SpakkaByTe> krabador, ok risolto
<krabador> Claudiese, il log di questo canale ha , negli anni, il tuo nick , piu' volte, sicuro che non sai minimamente cosa sia un ppa?
<Claudiese> no D:
<Claudiese> ah si.. ma non so cosa ho installato
<krabador> Claudiese, porta il pc da un prete, se fa le cose da solo ...
<Claudiese> sicuramente l'ho fatto io, ma non so cosa ho fatto xD
<krabador> allora, il fosforo puo' aiutarti
<krabador> !ppa-purge | Claudiese
<ubot-it> Claudiese: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Claudiese> ma non so come si chiama la ppa che ho aggiunto che ha fatto questo casino
<krabador> te l'ho riportato precisamente.
<krabador> Claudiese, e lo trovi specificato <Claudiese> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15395754/    qui
<Claudiese> Could not find package list for PPA:
<Claudiese> ppa:webupd8team-ubuntu-java-wily.list ppa:webupd8team-ubuntu-java-wily.list
<krabador> scusami, che c'entra questo?
<Claudiese> ?
<Claudiese> niente fatto ...
<Claudiese> comunque, l'ho fatto ma niente... sempre errore x11....
<krabador> non mi sembra tu abbia riavviato...
<krabador> e , tra l'altro "l'ho fatto" , fino a quando non riporti cosa hai fatto, e con che risultati, è un'affermazione decisamente arbitraria.
<Claudiese> root@Claudio-PC:/home/claudio/Minecraft# sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/java
<Claudiese> Updating packages lists
<Claudiese> PPA to be removed: webupd8team java
<Claudiese> Package revert list generated:
<Claudiese>  oracle-java9-installer-
<Claudiese> root@Claudio-PC:/home/claudio/Minecraft# sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/java
<Claudiese> Updating packages lists
<Claudiese> PPA to be removed: webupd8team java
<Claudiese> Package revert list generated:
<Claudiese>  oracle-java9-installer-
<Claudiese> Disabling webupd8team PPA from
<SpakkaByTe> ultima richiesta di aiuto ^^ ho loggato l'utente della mia ragazza e ho visto che facendo "su" si logga come root come posso evitare questo?
<krabador> SpakkaByTe, senza chiedere password ?
<SpakkaByTe> no no con
<krabador> beh, è normale allora
<SpakkaByTe> ah ok
<SpakkaByTe> tutto apposto allora
<SpakkaByTe> :)
<krabador> SpakkaByTe, preoccupati che gli utenti non sappiano la password dell'utente amministratore
<krabador> in modo che puoi effettuare modifiche al sistema con qualsiasi utenza
<SpakkaByTe> no no ho messo una pass tosta per quello
<SpakkaByTe> ma se fa sudo -i non ha stessi risultati?
<krabador> perfetto , è quella la logica, le operazioni di amministrazione le fa l'amministratore, da qualsiasi utenza, inserendo la password
<krabador> SpakkaByTe, sudo è per un singolo comando
<SpakkaByTe> aspetta provo
<krabador> per un tempo prefissato, non chiede la password per vari comandi sudo
<krabador> per chiederla poi nuovamente , trascorso quel tempo
<krabador> SpakkaByTe, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo
<SpakkaByTe> perfetto tutto ok ^^
<gianfry> c'è qualcuno????
<luca88> ciao a tutti, ci riprovo, ho un problema durante l'installazione di ubuntu da live usb, non mi vede le partizioni
<cristian_c> luca88: hai fatto la prova?
<luca88> si, ho provato anche a rifare le partizioni da window ma non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> luca88: con quali dimensioni?
<luca88> sempre 600mb x la swap e 780gb x la ext4
<cristian_c> luca88: le altre
<luca88> pensavo di provare cn un altra distro, magari non da problemi
<luca88> le altre sono le stesse, non ho formatto win
<cristian_c> lol
<luca88> non ho il cd di installazione
<cristian_c> luca88:  e come le hai fatte le partizioni 'da win 10'?
<luca88> minitool partition wizard free, e poi ha un programma tipo gpart di default
<luca88> le partizioni solo di  wind le aveva fatto il ragazzo k l'ha iinstallato
<cristian_c> luca88: ah, quindi il programma crea anche partizioni ext?
<luca88> quello di defaul no, ma wizard si
<luca88> anche la swap crea
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> luca88: io una prova la farei
<luca88> prova di cosa di preciso
<cristian_c> luca88: cioè provare, da win 10 a ridurre la sda2
<cristian_c> che è win 10, se non sbaglio
<luca88> si
<luca88> ma a cosa mi serve ridurre lo sapazio di win?
<cristian_c> ma dipende da quanto win ti permette di ridurre la partizione
<cristian_c> luca88: l'importante è che sia sotto il terabyte
<luca88> wind ha 1 tera intero
<cristian_c> magari ridurla a 900 GB
<cristian_c> luca88: poi dipende anche molto da quanto spazio libero hai sulla sda2
<luca88> sulla partizione di wind ho occupato solo 6gb su 1,6 tera
<luca88> ho ancora 1tb bello libero
<cristian_c> luca88: beh, potresti ridurre, tramite apposito strumento di windows integrato, la partizione
<cristian_c> a circa 900
<cristian_c> quindi un taglio di 100 GB
<cristian_c> e vedere se l'installer di ubuntu lo digerisce
<luca88> poi posso rimetterglieli nel caso?
<cristian_c> luca88: altra cosa in più che puoi fare è la seguente:
<cristian_c> luca88: si, poi puoi riallargarla, sempre da windows
<cristian_c> luca88: potresti anche , oltre a ciò, provare a usare un'altra release di ubuntu
<cristian_c> luca88: hai scaricato 15.10, giusto?
<luca88> si
<luca88> volevo provare cn quella gnome o addirittura mint
<cristian_c> luca88: magari, puoi scaricare anche 14.04 e vedere se l'installer della 14.04 ti fa lo stesso scherzo
<cristian_c> luca88: per mint non so aiutarti, hai piena libertà di provare le distro che preferisci
<luca88> ora sto riducendo lo spazio, e riprovo con ubuntu... se non va provo cn un altra versione
<cristian_c> sì, 14.04
<cristian_c> o una distro a tua scelta
<luca88> le partizioni devono essere tutte primarie vero?
<cristian_c> luca88: no
<cristian_c> su tabella dos, possono essere sia primarie che extended
<cristian_c> ovvero contenenti partizioni logiche
<cristian_c> luca88: e hai comunque il limite di 4 primarie
<cristian_c> o di 4 logiche per ogni partizione estesa
<luca88> la swap e la xte sono primarie
<cristian_c> luca88: per come l'hai fatte tu , sì
<cristian_c> ma potevi anche inserire ext e swap all'interno di una estesa
<cristian_c> volendo
<cristian_c> *le
<luca88> ora ho pocomeno di 998gb x win (500mb di"riservato al sistema") non allocati. 780 xt4, 600mb swap
<luca88> non allocati 800 e passa, mi ha cancellato un pezzo di frase
<luca88> provo a riavviare e vedere di far partire l'installer
<cristian_c> luca88: occhio alla conversione tra gigabyte e gibibyte
<cristian_c> impostarlo a 999 potrebbe comunque farti sforare
<luca88> rieccomi, non è cambiato nulla, tolto a saltare la pagina "installa accanti, al posto di, altro) continua a non farmi vedere le partizioni
<cristian_c> luca88: posta una schermata di gparted
<luca88> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/OdefUECThGcp3uyCXWvp?signature=9a41a9d8b572cd1819e4074cf6231b0d7f98aa8ed0bc11448d0024accb4493b3&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTgwODc2MDN9
<cristian_c> luca88: 1.06 TB
<luca88> quella è lo screen vecchio
<luca88> ora avrebbe solo lo spazio ridotto
<cristian_c> luca88: 'schermata *aggiornata* di gparted'
<cristian_c> magari così è più chiaro
<luca88> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/LTczmGZfSdeDErr17k7A?signature=eb7fd6ae60fcc556620e97ac43c6fd18c94e63c6a26e28662a069150b4e04116&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTgwODc4NzZ9
<luca88> ora sono su win k sto scaricando gnome
<cristian_c> 'gparted'
<cristian_c> luca88: comunque 'gnome'
<cristian_c> di per se è un desltop
<cristian_c> desktop
<luca88> lo so, era giusto x distinguere la derivata
<cristian_c> a quanto so, soltanto kubuntu ha un'installer differente
<cristian_c> -'
<luca88> sto scaricando anche la 14 lts
<krabador> luca88, puoi controllare in windows, se "avvio rapido " è selezionato ?
<luca88> come devo fare?
<krabador>  Opzioni risparmio energia  ---   Specifica comportamento pulsanti di alimentazione  --- Modifica le impostazioni attualmente non disponibili --- controlli se  in Impostazioni di arresto  è selezionato avvio rapido
<luca88> si è impostato
<krabador> luca88, disabilitalo, spegni, fa ripartire l'installazione di ubuntu
<luca88> ma non vedo cosa centra col fatto k l'installer di ubuntu non vede le partizioni
<cristian_c> non avevo pensato al fastboot :O
<luca88> cmq dopo provo, appena finisce di scaricare le altre isop da provare
<cristian_c> luca88: no, gparted da un pallino rosso proprio su sda2, che è winz
<krabador> luca88, "<luca88> ma non vedo cosa centra ... " con tutto il rispetto, non spetta ad un utente inesperto
<krabador> ;)
<cristian_c> la possibilità che il problema sia fastboot diventa terribilmente 'reale'
<luca88> si xò gpart mi dice k manca un file che in realtà c'è
<krabador> luca88, disabilita avvio rapido
<krabador> spegni
<krabador> fa partire l'installer
<luca88> cmq ti ringrazio, e ora provo
<krabador> fino a quando non lo fai ù
<krabador> ci giriamo i pollici
<cristian_c> luca88: prova ora
<cristian_c> senza scaricare altre distro
<luca88> non è cambiato nulla
<luca88> almeno ho fatto lo scrernshot a gpart
<luca88> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/LOMYtDPRLOnvMjIRHwMQ?signature=c9ca55d30a8309c5210e0df7da3d192066640a2c0afc120be3c2f2cf1048bea0&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTgwODkyOTN9
<krabador> chiudi gparted
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<luca88> ho chiuso firefox x errore
<luca88> cosa devo scrivere nel terminale_
<luca88> sudo
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> metti la spunta a tutto tranne a sources/sorgente
<krabador> la togli alla voce cdrom
<krabador> chiudi la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install ntfs-3g | pastebinit
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-16
<luca88> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<luca88> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<luca88> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<luca88> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<luca88> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<luca88> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<luca88> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<luca88> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<luca88> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<luca88> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<luca88> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<luca88> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cristian_c> luca88:
<luca88> la chat mi aveva bannato x 3 minuti O_O
<cristian_c> bono
<cristian_c> luca88: non floodare il canale
<cristian_c> che il bot una terza possibilità non te la da
<luca88> k vuol dire floddare
<cristian_c> !flood
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flood'
<cristian_c> !paste | luca88
<ubot-it> luca88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca88> ok :)
<krabador> luca88, il bot t'ha detto molto precisamente che non si puo' incollare in canale
<krabador> luca88, nonostante l'ora , svegliati , per favore
<luca88> cmq ho il terminale aperto
<luca88> ho provato a dare sudo apt-get ntfs-3g
<krabador> sbagliato
<krabador> scopri l'errore.
<luca88> ci manca install
<krabador> luca88, nonostante l'ora , svegliati , per favore , vol.2
<krabador> luca88, altrimenti puoi tornare tranquillamente domani
<luca88> dove sta l'errore in sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g? il comando l'ha preso e mi dice k ho già la versione aggiornata
<krabador> luca88, non frignare, sei tu quello che ha scritto  "<luca88> ho provato a dare sudo apt-get ntfs-3g" , ed è questo quello che ho rilevato, per cui ti sto invitando a svegliarti
<luca88> cmq mo cosa devo fare?
<krabador> luca88, verificare di non avere problemi di connessione, chiudere tutte le istanze eventualmente aperte a gestori di pacchetti, come il software center, digitare nel terminale sudo apt-get update
<krabador> invio
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> chiudere gparted
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<luca88> la connessione è ok, le istanze sn tutte chiusde
<luca88> ho dato sudo-aptget update, pare andato a buon fine
<luca88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15398524/
<krabador> luca88, puoi tranquillamente installare in /dev/sda3
<krabador> che problema c'è ?
<luca88> il problema è che io apro install ubuntu 15.10
<luca88> mi chiede di scegliere la lingua
<luca88> mi dice k devo avere almeno 6gb e la connessione
<luca88> e poi mi viene una schermata con una tabella vuota
<krabador> luca88, quando ti chiede dove installare, seleziona "altro"
<luca88> quella schermata la salta
<krabador> non puo' saltarla
<luca88> non me la fa vedere
<krabador> in quella stessa schermata , tra le opzioni, chiede di usare tutto il disco
<luca88> e non mi appare
<luca88> mi va direttamente ad una schermata in cui dovrebbe esserci la rabella delle partizioni, ma la tabella è vuota
<luca88> ci sono solo i tasti cliccabili +- modifica
<luca88> se li clicco si chiude l'installer
<luca88> c'è poi una stringa cn scritto device per l'installazione del boot loader
<luca88> senza altre opzioni
<krabador> luca88, quella è "altro" ma non appare da sola
<luca88> a me appare da sola
<luca88> la schermata in cui dovrebbe chiedere dove voglio installare non me la da
<krabador> luca88, mount | pastebinit
<krabador> luca88, df -h | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo blkid | pastebinit
<luca88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15398582/
<luca88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15398584/
<luca88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15398591
<luca88> queste stringhe cosa dicono?
<cristian_c> luca88: te l'ho detto anche oggi
<cristian_c> il man è tuo amico
<luca88> il df -h e il blkid oggi non li avevo ancora dati come comandi
<krabador> luca88, fa ripartire, per favore di nuovo la procedura di installazione, e fa uno screenshot , in quel punto
<krabador> !image | luca88
<ubot-it> luca88: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca88> http://prnt.sc/afsi1o
<krabador> luca88, in presenza di avvio rapido disattivato , con os win8/10, ed il partizionamento che presenta il disco in base ad i comandi mandati, o la tua configurazione hardware è vittima di un bug del sistema di rilevamento delle partizioni dell'installer, o la tabella partizioni presenta anomalie da scorretto rimaneggiamento gpt, o raid, per il quale serve fixare la tabella partizioni. Il tutto, nelle mani di un utente inesperto è assolutament
<krabador> e sconsigliato
<cristian_c> luca88: fossi in te, io andrei dal 'ragazzo'
<cristian_c> che ha montato il disco, partizionato, e installato windows
<luca88> il problema è k non se ne intende di linux
<cristian_c> se è un problema di tabella
<cristian_c> è un problema di tabella
<cristian_c> al di là
<luca88> il problema di tabella come si risolve?
<cristian_c> luca88: forse ti dovrebbe spiegare
<cristian_c> come ha configurato il tutto
<cristian_c> prima di fornirti il prodotto chiavi in mano
<cristian_c> luca88: e da dove ha prelevato il disco da 2 tb, ecc...
<krabador> luca88, scarica una daily live di 16.04, fa supporto di installazione, mandala in live, fa iniziare il processo di installazione e vedi se va
<cristian_c> luca88: ma come dire, stiamo andando offtopic...
<luca88> il disco l'ha comprato in negozio
<luca88> era proprio nuovo
<cristian_c> luca88: e il resto della macchina no?
<luca88> poi window l'ha installato come lo installa su altri pc, e non ha mai dato problemi di partizioni
<cristian_c> luca88: comunque , prova con la daily della 16.04, se vuoi tentare
<cristian_c> come è stato spiegato
<krabador> luca88, scarica una daily live di 16.04, fa supporto di installazione, mandala in live, fa iniziare il processo di installazione e vedi se va --- dovesse andare, la cosa va a delineare uno scenario ben preciso
<luca88> la mainboard e la scheda video erano di un pc k non ha mai usato
<luca88> dom,ani mattina provo, volevo provare anche con la 14 lts
<luca88> ha il bios normale
<krabador> luca88, 14.04.4 e 15.10 , hanno lo stesso kernel
<krabador> il rilevamento hardware è identico
<luca88> altre distro?
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<krabador> buonanotte luca88
<luca88> notte, e grazie!
<luca88> speriamo k con la 16 vada
<Guest10138> buon giorno a tutti!
<Guest10138> <Guest10138> ho un problema con il mio Xubuntu 14.04
<Guest10138> <Guest10138> mi è apparso un punto esclamativo con fondo rosso nella barra degli avvisi
<Guest10138> <Guest10138> se ci clicco sopra mi dice the information is outdated etcc...
<Guest10138> <Guest10138> ...please update manually by 'show update'
<Guest10138>  buon giorno a tutti!
<Guest10138> ho un problema con il mio Xubuntu 14.04
<Guest10138> mi è apparso un punto esclamativo con fondo rosso nell area notifiche
<Guest10138> se ci clicco sopra mi dice the information is outdated etcc...
<Guest10138> ...please update manually by 'show update'
<Guest10138>  lancio il gestore degli aggiornamenti e mi dice che il sistema è aggiornato
<francysdog> ciao a tutti
<francysdog> ubuntu 14.04 , ho creato un'icona sulla scrivania, dovrei fare in modo che al click mi apra una pagina internet
<francysdog> come si fa?
<francysdog> carlin0 mi dai la dritta? :)
<sheyla> francysdog, puoi creare un .desktop
<sheyla> touch prova.desktop
<sheyla> nano prova.desktop
<sheyla> [Desktop Entry]
<sheyla> Encoding=UTF-8
<sheyla> Name=Prova
<sheyla> Type=Link
<sheyla> URL=iltuourl
<glpiana> sheyla, pastebin :)
<sheyla> Per tre righe mi pareva inutile ^^
<sheyla> Comunque scusate
<glpiana> sheyla, ma ubot-it è impostato così :)
<ExPBoy> poi sono 7 righe :)
<sheyla> Dai io sono stato basso però sono 6 non 7
<sheyla> ahahaha
<ExPBoy> no conta meglio :P
<sheyla> No io ne vedo sempre 6
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sheyla> giorno
<lazca> buongiorno a tutt
<lazca> tutti
<akis24> !ciao | lazca
<ubot-it> lazca: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lazca> qualcuno può aiutarmi a riparare il boot loader?
<akis24> !chiedi | lazca
<ubot-it> lazca: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lazca> sono stanco di partire sempre con il cd di supergrub
<lazca> in pratica ho sostituito l'hd in un altro pc, con le varie installazioni e facevo partire con supergrub
<akis24> !grub | lazca
<ubot-it> lazca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lazca> poi ho rimesso l'hd nel suo pc "originale" e non parte più
<lazca> si l'ho visto+
<lazca> grazie
<lazca> prima potevo scegliere il sistema con cui partire, ora non più
<lazca> devo obbligatoriamente partire con il cd
<akis24> lazca: hai provato ad aggiornare grub una volta avviato il sistema  .. da terminale dai sudo update-grub
<lazca> si, ho provato, però, dato che ho vari sistemi, mi consigli di entrare con una live, oppure no
<lazca> akis24 guarda qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15400822/
<akis24> lazca: prova a riavviare e vedi se grub appare ..
<lazca> va bene, grazie a tra poco
<krabador> associazione italiana per i diritti di fabio
<francysdog> ciao
<francysdog> ubuntu 14.04 quale versione di flash player devo scaricare (youm-.tar-.rpm-apt)?
<krabador> nessuna di queste
<lazca> akis24 purtroppo il grub non e- apparso, ora pero sono entrato con la usb live  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15400896/
<krabador> francysdog, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree   , tieni presente che flash ufficialmente supportato da adobe, in linux, è rimasto ad una versione 11.2 manutenuta solo in sicurezza, hanno smesso di supportarlo uffcialmente. Per usare l'ultima , o installi chrome , o installi chromium + pepperflashplugin-nonfree.
<luca88> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di un aiuto nell-installazione di ubuntu 16 lts
<luca88> e la prima volta
<luca88> fino a questa mattina ubuntu 14, ubuntu 15 non mi vedevano le partizioni, invece ubuntu 16 non da problemi
<krabador> luca88, "altro" selezioni la partizione ext4, ti assicuri che il boot loader si installi in /dev/sda SENZA numero di partizione, e vai avanti
<jester-> luca88: 16.04 è beta
<jester-> e se la vee lei la vedono pure le altre
<lazca> qualcuno puo aiutarmi a risolvere il problema di boot loader?
<krabador> !grub | lazca
<ubot-it> lazca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui il link ripristino
<krabador> da live.
<jester-> lazca: hai 27 distro e non si sa da quale è installato  rub
<lazca> esatto
<luca88> device per l'installazione dev sda  ATA ST2000DM001-1CH1 (2.0TB)
<jester-> lazca: e se hai uefi o mbr
<luca88> devo metterlo li giusto
<jester-> quanti dischi hai e quale parte al boot
<jester-> luca88: si se parte sda
<lazca> ho solo un disco da 500 dove ci sono varie distro come vedi
<pigeta> buongiorno
<jester-> se parte sda sudo grub-install /dev/sda e poi sudo update-grub
<pigeta> da oggi non riesco più a loggare con la mia user name e password
<luca88> mi dice non è stato definito alcun file sistem root, correggere questo problema dal menù partizionamento
<pigeta> ora sto usando un sessione ospite
<jester-> pigeta: disco pieno?
<pigeta> controllo
<jester-> luca88: usare come ext4 montare come /
<luca88> jester puoi dirmi la procedura?
<krabador> luca88, fa come ti ho detto
<krabador> luca88, cosa che non stai facendo
<krabador> <krabador> luca88, "altro" selezioni la partizione ext4, ti assicuri che il boot loader si installi in /dev/sda SENZA numero di partizione, e vai avanti
<jester-> krabador: è un classico
<luca88> se clicco avanti mi da quel messagio
<krabador> luca88, selezionare la partizione ext4, comporta cliccare su "modifica" , "file system ext4 con journaling"  "punto di mount     /   "
<krabador> e vai avanti
<jester-> formattare
<pigeta> in teoria no
<pigeta> 60 di 225 liberi
<pigeta> gigabite
<jester-> pigeta: df -h
<lazca> errore: recupero del percorso canonico di "/cow" non riuscito mi dice questo quando cerco di installare grub
<jester-> lazca: con sudo grub-install /dev/sda?
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/bzhV9QQ6
<luca88> mi è venuto un errore
<luca88> errno 5
<lazca> si mi da errore
<jester-> lazca: disco ciucco?
<luca88> il disco è nuovo
<krabador> come quello di luca88 ...
<krabador> luca88, mostra l'errore
<krabador> !image | luca88
<ubot-it> luca88: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pigeta> se do da terminale
<pigeta> su pigeta :setgid: Operazione non permessa
<jester-> pigeta: metti la pass e cosa succede
<pigeta> se al login metto user e password torna al login
<pigeta> come se fosse errata
<glpiana> pigeta, potresti avere il disco pieno
<luca88> ha crasdhato e si è chiuso or aho fatto ripartire l'installer e pare andare
<jester-> lazca: ma stai trafficando da live?
<glpiana> pigeta, passa in console con ctrl+alt+f1 ed esegui il login testuale. così controlli la password. se entri, scrvi: df         per controllare lo spazio
<jester-> cow sta li dentro
<luca88> si
<lazca> si
<krabador> luca88, ma sei lazca ?
<jester-> lazca: da li col cazzo che aggiorni grub se non sei in chroot
<lazca> perche
<luca88> non avevo letto il nome
<lazca> quindi
<jester-> lazca: perchè la mamma non ti fa il caffè se non leggi le guide
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> jester-, lazca si vergogna a chiederti se passi da lui, a sistemargli il problema
<jester-> ma frequentate la stessa classe e oggi vi hanno mollato prima?
<jester-> krabador: dipende se ha sorelle e come sono
<luca88> quanto dovrebbe durare l'aggiornamento dell'ora dal server ntp?
<glpiana> luca88, secondi in linea di massima
<SuperStep> Salve
<luca88> saranno almeno 4 minuti
<SuperStep> Qualcuno sa come si imposta lo schermo di riferimento per notify-osd al posto dello schermo con il focus?
<glpiana> SuperStep, vedi se qui trovi qualcosa di utile: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128474/how-to-customize-on-screen-notifications
<SuperStep> ok grazie
<SuperStep> no lo avevo gia provato e gia installato
<SuperStep> questo configura l'aspetto ma non su quale schermo
<glpiana> SuperStep, non devi per forza limitarti a leggere la prima schermata della pagina. puo scorrerla e vedere cosa altro viene riportato più sotto
<luca88> qui l'installazione di ubuntu 16.04 sta ancora sull'aggiornamento dell'ora
<glpiana> luca88, 16.04 non è ancora uscita ufficialmente. joina l'apposito canale
<glpiana> !beta | luca88
<ubot-it> luca88: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<SuperStep> glpiana, questo thread e specifico sulla configurazione dell'aspetto
<luca88> sono stato obbligato ad usare la 16.04 perchè le versioni precedenti non mi vedevano le partizioni
<glpiana> SuperStep, sotto parla anche di posizione
<SuperStep> mi sono spiegato male io
<SuperStep> ho piu' di un monitor,
<glpiana> luca88, ti ripeto che se stai installando 16.04 non sei sul canale corretto. usa quello apposito
<SuperStep> vorrei settare su quale monitor deve uscire la notifica
<SuperStep> tramite dconf editor riesco a dire di stare statico
<SuperStep> in apps > notify-osd > multihead-mode: dont-focus-follow
<glpiana> SuperStep, http://askubuntu.com/questions/33140/notify-osd-and-dual-monitors
<SuperStep> perfetto
<SuperStep> a me serve l'inverso
<SuperStep> serve settare il monitor di riferimento
<glpiana> SuperStep, prova cambiando l'opzione
<SuperStep> l'altra opzione e' dont-focus-follow
<SuperStep> ma non c'e' un'opzione per settare il monitor di default
<SuperStep> ammeno che non sposto l'offset fino a farlo andare in un'altro monitor
<SuperStep> provo
<SuperStep> no, ha un limite che non mi fa superare
<lucapez> ciao ragazzi volevo chiedere un informazione, è possibile trasformare un documento in formato .xoj in pdf? cosi una volta che creo un file con xournal posso aprirlo anche con windows senza problemi.
<ales15botrob> ciao a tutti ho un problema con l'istallazione chi mi da una mano per favore ?
<ales15botrob> praticamente sto cdercando di istallare tramite vitual box ma dice "host memory low"
<ubimaior> c'è percortesia qualcuno che possa indicarmi come installare ubunto?
<SuperStep> certo
<SuperStep> hai gia' scaricato la iso dal sito ufficiale?
<ubimaior> si
<SuperStep> ok, quello che devi fare e scrivere la iso su un supporto di massa (chiavetta usb/ dvd)
<SuperStep> se sei da windows ed utilizzi un supporto usb puoi utilizzare questo software per scrivere la iso sulla chiavetta usb
<SuperStep> un secondo mi sfugge il nome...
<SuperStep> anche questo va bene: https://unetbootin.github.io/
<SuperStep> una volta copiata la iso sul supporto, riavvii il sistema e nella fase di boot scegli come disco di avvio il supporto sul quale hai copiato la iso
<SuperStep> in genere sulla maggior parte delle schede viene utilizzato il tasto F8 per scegliere su quale disco fare il boot
<SuperStep> se non e questo oppure manca la selezione rapida
<Tyk> Ciao, un buon programma winzoz per montare ISO di ubuntu GNOME su USB?
<SuperStep> quando avvii la macchina entri nel bios e scegli come disco principale il supporto stesso
<SuperStep> Tyk, per montare che intendi?
<ubimaior> ma si affianca al windows esistente sul pc?
<Tyk> Burn ISO to USB
<SuperStep> ubimaior, puoi affiancarlo a windows tranquillamente, ma nel caso in cui hai gia tutto il disco partizionato, devi ripartizionare il disco lasciando dello spazio per il nuovo sistema, oppure installare fisicamente un nuovo disco
<SuperStep> Tyk, questo puo' andar bene? https://unetbootin.github.io/
<Tyk> Yes THX
<SuperStep> n.p.
<ubimaior> in che tempistica devo partizionare il disco e come?
<SuperStep> esistono utiliti come gparted che trovi gia nella live di ubuntu
<SuperStep> ma se non sei un utente esperto con il sistema di partizionamento potresti cancellare il contenuto del disco
<SuperStep> come si partiziona e' abbastanza semplice
<SuperStep> una volta aperto gparted semplicemente ridimensioni la dimensione della partizione principale e lasci il resto non partizionato
<SuperStep> nella fase di installazione autimaticamente il sistema prendera' lo spazio restante
<ubimaior> grazie...faccio un tentativo
<SuperStep> N.B. ripartizionare un disco puo' causare la predita di dati (anche dell'intero sistema) quindi crea una copia di backup dei dati che proprio non puoi perdere
<SuperStep> per accedere allo strumento di partizionamento una volta partita ubuntu live
<SuperStep> apri la dash (tasto super (icona windows)) e scrivi gparted nella input di ricerca
<SuperStep> ora devo andare
<SuperStep> in bocca al lupo
<ubimaior> grazie mille
<maraaaa> ciao ragazzi/e.. ho un problema con l'audio con il mio ubuntu 14.04.. qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<K1ngx> salve a tutti ho un problema con la sospensione del mio ubuntu-mate
<chiara> Ciao! Ho una versione di ubunto troppo vecchia (12.04) e non riesco ad aggiornare manualmente perche` mi da mille problemi e ho provato in tutti i modi. Se scarico la nuova versione in chiavetta e la faccio partire da linux mi aggiorna il sistema operativo come voglio io o puo` darmi errori? Grazie.
<chiara> ubuntu*
<cristian_c> chiara: a parte che il supporto alla 12.04 è ancora attivo
<cristian_c> e scade solo il prossim'anno
<cristian_c> chiara: poi, non capisco quali siano i problemi di aggiornamento a 14.04
<cristian_c> chiara: se scarichi la 14.04 e la trasferisci su usb, potrai installare la 14.04, da zero
<LucaMAre> Ragazzi ho un problema qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> !chiedi | LucaMAre
<ubot-it> LucaMAre: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<LucaMAre> Quando cerco di installare VLC mi esce il seguente messaggio: Le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte Questo problema potrebbe essere causato dalla mancanza o dalla possibilità di non installare pacchetti software aggiuntivi. Potrebbe inoltre esserci un conflitto tra pacchetti software che non possono essere installati nello stesso m
<LucaMAre> omento.
<LucaMAre> E quando clicco su dettagli esce questo: I seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<LucaMAre> vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.1) ma 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.1 sta per essere installato
<LucaMAre>      Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) ma 2.19-0ubuntu6.7 sta per essere installato
<LucaMAre>      Depends: libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1) ma 2.5.2-1ubuntu2.5 sta per essere installato
<LucaMAre>      Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) ma 1:4.9.3-0ubuntu4 stLea per essere installato
<Lucaaa> Aiuto sono uscito per sbaglio e non riesco più a rientrare nel canale come LucaMAre e neanche vedere le vostre risposte
<akis24> Lucaaa: ti leggiamo.. non incollare in canale ..
<akis24> Lucaaa:  versione di ubuntu ?
<Lucaaa> Come faccio a vederla (l'ho installata oggi) non ho installato ubuntu ma elementary os ma essendo basata su ubuntu ho pensato di chiedere qua se ho sbagliato chiedo scusa :)
<akis24> Lucaaa: qui si supporta ubuntu e derivate ufficiali  .. e basta
<akis24> !chat | Lucaaa
<ubot-it> Lucaaa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lucaaa> Ah ops ciao e grazie lo stesso
<chiara> ok, mi consigliate 14.04 piuttosto che la 15 allora?
<tury> ciao a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | tury
<ubot-it> tury: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tury> volevo impedire l'installazione di un pacchetto su ubuntu con : sudo su
<tury> echo "nomePacchetto hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<tury> va bene secondo voi? grazie
<akis24> tury:  bastava impostarlo anche da synaptic → pacchetto → blocca versione
<tury> ho provato da synaptic se blocco la versione lo propone ugualmente durante gli aggiornamenti per l'installazione
<akis24> tury:  lo segnala ma se togli la spunta non lo installa  comunque dovrebbe andare anche col comando che hai postato
<tury> in che senso togli la spunta? bloccandolo, accanto sulla sinistra appare un catenaccio
<akis24> tury:  mi riferivo quando il gestore aggiornamenti segnala il pacchetto che non vuoi installare
<nemoubuntu> Salve , sto provando ad installare ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS da usb su un pc con windows xp che voglio eliminare  , ad un certo punto - TIPO DI INSTALLAZIONE - mi appare il messaggio "NESSUN FILE SYSTEM DI ROOT , CORREGGERE QUESTO ERRORE DAL MENU DI PARTIZIONAMENTO"" e non vado avanti , che cosa devo fare ?
<akis24> nemoubuntu: togli il maiuscolo  ..
<tury> akis24: ok perdonami
<akis24> nemoubuntu: in fase di installazione quando crei la partizione di sistema devi indicare il punto di mount  ext4  /
<nemoubuntu> dove ?
<akis24> nemoubuntu:  quando crei le partizioni per installare di solito minimo due una di swap e l'altra di sistema ext4  punto di mount /
<nemoubuntu> la finestra TIPO DI INSTALLAZIONE  non mi da' possibilta' di aprire nulla ,
<tury> akis24: in software aggiornamenti mi propone esegui avanzamento parziale e da qui non posso deselezionarlo, o continua i quest'ultimo non c'è
<akis24> nemoubuntu: togli il maiuscolo e due .. niente terzo avviso eh  .. leggi qui e impara   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<tury> akis24: scusami sto provando da una beta ubuntu 16.04
<akis24> tury:  i modi sono due ..  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=225416   vedi quale preferisci .. sempreche' non hai letto prima
<akis24> !beta | tury
<ubot-it> tury: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<tury> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<dany> Salve
<krabador> !ciao | dany
<ubot-it> dany: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dany> sapete dirmi i requisiti di sistema per ubuntu
<dany> sono indeciso se istallare ubuntu o qualche derivata più light
<krabador> dany, hai mai dato un'occhiata al sito ufficiale?
<krabador> "light" dipende da come stai messo
<dany> ho provato ma sinceramente non ho trovato nulla. So che in linea di massima ubuntu e, ancor di più le sue derivate, non è avido di risorse
<krabador> discretamente falso, nel senso, ubuntu main, con unity, vuole hardware abbastanza recente per girare fluidamente , avendo un ambiente grafico pesante, con effetti, eccetera
<dany> intel core2 duo t7300 2 Ghz, 800 mhz fsb 4gb ram
<krabador> dany, che cpu / vga / e quanta ram hai =
<krabador> ok, con quella cpu e ram, ce la fai ad avere una buona esperienza ubuntu
<dany> nvidia geforce 8600m
<krabador> sei allineato ad usare tutte
<dany> parliamo di un portatile
<krabador> !derivate | dany
<ubot-it> dany: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<krabador> puoi scaricare ubuntu, fare una pendrive, come supporto di installazione, farla partire in boot, caricare la sessione di prova, e giudicare tu stesso
<krabador> come di sembra che vada.
<krabador> tutto cio' lo puoi fare anche per le altre.
<dany> @krabador intendi che mi convengono le derivate?
<krabador> cerca di evitare kubuntu, che monta una versione dell'ambiente grafico , kde, che presenta problemi di vario tipo
<dany> pensavo a xuuntu
<krabador> non ti resta che provare.
<dany> xubuntu
<krabador> !usbwin | dany
<ubot-it> dany: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | dany
<ubot-it> dany: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> nel caso di un dvd.
<dany> @krabador puoi spiegarmi meglio questi link?
<Mr_Pan> dany, delle guide
<krabador> aprendoli , ti sembrano strani ?
<dany> ok geniale! Con s.o. windows ormai questo vecchietto si è piantato!
<krabador> dany, windows non è linux, prima di buttartici completamente , verifica che faccia tutte le cose che ti servono
<dany> scusate l'ottusità, ma oltre per provarlo, ha senso lasciare ubuntu su pendrive ed utilizzarlo così?
<krabador> dany, no
<krabador> dany, so che ti sembra una cosa rivoluzionaria, ma in pendrive hai un sistema di prova
<krabador> ed un sistema da usare quotidianamente deve essere un sistema installato
<dany> @krabador istallai ubuntu come secondo sistema operativo già 7/8 anni fa
<krabador> dany, e allora sai che installandolo, se c'è windows, crea il dual boot
<krabador> che ti permette all'accensione di scegliere cosa caricare.
<dany> esatto
<krabador> ed anche che in usb hai un sistema di prova
<dany> così era
<krabador> non è cambiato niente.
<dany> in usb non l'ho mai provato
<dany> quindi crea ancora una partizione in un file system che non è ntfs?
<krabador> !installazione | dany
<ubot-it> dany: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<venda> Ciao, ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 sul mio portatile. Nella Live e durante l'installazione il touchpad funzionava correttamente, ma dalla prima volta che mi sono loggato è scomparso persino il cursore. Come posso risolvere?
<Io22> Salve
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-17
<fsociety> ciao a tutti
<fsociety> scusate il disturbo sono nuovo del forum....
<fsociety90> posso farvi una domanda?
<fsociety90> sono nuovo del forum e ho un problema con il wifi del mio pc
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !paste _| fsociety90
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste _'
<krabador> !paste  | fsociety90
<ubot-it> fsociety90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pappo88> buonasera
<pappo88> o un piccolo problema
<lazca> ciao a tutti
<lazca> Si può installare un unico boot loader per i vari sistemi presenti in un solo hd?
<glpiana> lazca, non è che si può farlo. è così che funziona
<lazca> si grazie, il mio problema. scusa un attimo
<lazca> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15406843/
<lazca> voglio semplicemente che sia presente un solo boot loader per queste vari sistemi
<glpiana> lazca, non mi sono spiegato. non hai alternative, puoi avere un solo boot loader, non è una scelta
<lazca> una volta compare quello di mint, a volte quello di backboc ecc. io ne ho bisogno solo di uno
<lazca> quello che pensavo anche io
<glpiana> lazca, appare l'ultimo boot loader installato
<lazca> quindi i precedenti non vengono visti, o sostituiti?
<glpiana> lazca, quando installi una distribuzione, a meno di tue modifiche, l'installer va a piazzare il boot loader in /dev/sda (assumendo che il tuo disco sia sda)
<lazca> ok
<glpiana> se c'è già installato altro, va a sostituirsi a ciò che c'era prima. il boot loader uno è e uno rimane
<lazca> senti glpiana, l'ultima cortesia, quando scelgo di partire con ubuntu 14.04, nel b. l. mi compare solo in riga di comanda, la grafica niente
<lazca> Perchè?
<lazca> probabilmente ho fatto qualche casino perchè ho spostato l'hd da un pc all'altro
<glpiana> scusa lazca, che intendi per b. l.?
<lazca> scusa il boot loader
<glpiana> lazca, dopo aver spostato questo disco hai aggiornato il boot loader installato?
<lazca> sai che non mi ricordo se ho dato sudo grub upgrade?
<lazca> ah si, entravo tramite il cd di supergrub
<lazca> quale potrebbe essere il problema del perchè ubuntu appare solo con riga di comando?
<glpiana> lazca, il comando non sarebbe comunque quello. avvia la distribuzione che attualmente comanda il tuo boot loader e in un terminale dai: sudo update-grub
<lazca> scusami volevo dire quello che hai scritto tu
<glpiana> lazca, così cominci a mettere a posto il boot loader. poi, fatto questo, avvia ubuntu e vediamo anzitutto come si comporta
<lazca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15406876/
<glpiana> lazca, sei sicuro sia questa la distribuzione collegata al grub installato attualmente?
<lazca> windows lascialo perdere perchè stava in un altro hd, ora sono con backbock dev/sda7
<lazca> no certo che no, dimmi tu, che fare
<glpiana> lazca, allora mettiamola così: è l'ultima distribuzione che hai installato?
<lazca> l'ultima installata è ubuntu 14.04 in sda8 con home separata
<lazca> volevo farti vedere anche gparted come si chiama quel sito dove posso caricare le immagini?
<glpiana> lazca, allora è da ubuntu che davi dare sudo update-grub per avere un bootloader aggiornato
<glpiana> lazca, non ho necessità di vedere gparted, grazie
<lazca> va bene
<lazca> il problema che quando entro in riga di comanda, ci sono anche errori, ora non ricordo
<lazca> faccio così, ora provo, con update grub, e ti faccio sapere, a tra poco, grazie
<lazca> glpiana grazie a dopo
<lazca> glpiana quando mi compare il boot loader e scelgo di partire con ubuntu, si riavvia almeno tre volte, poi mi entra finalmente, dopo
<lazca> che sono apparse varie scritte mi chiede login e pass
<lazca> però ogni comando che do mi dice: no directory loggin in with home=/
<lazca> impossibile aprire /var/lib/sudo/... file o directory non esistente
<lazca> sicuramente faccio prima a installarlo nuovamente, giusto?
<luca88> ciao a tutti, sto ancora tentando di installare sto dannato ubuntu, sul gruppo di facebook (ubuntu-it) mi hanno passato una guida di un tizio che ha un problema simile al mio
<luca88> utilizzando il comando gdisk -l /dev/sda mi dice che ha trovato un GPT invalido e un valido MBR, convertire MBR in GPT
<luca88> la guida consiglia di procedere con fixpart
<jester-> luca88: è un disco aggiunto o quello di serie del pc
<luca88> ho solo 1 hd, quello di serie (partizionato)
<jester-> luca88: quindi non hai un pc uefi ma con mbr, che difficoltà hai installando
<luca88> apro installer, mi chiede la lingua, mi dice che devo avere internet e passa DIRETTAMENTE alla schermata del partizionamento (altro), quindi salta una schermata.
<luca88> la schermata partizionamento si presenta vuota e non mi da la possibilità di far nulla perchè non c'è nulla da cliccare
<jester-> luca88: dovrebbe dare delle opzioni: usa tutto il disco installa accanto manuale
<luca88> no, non mi da quella schermata
<luca88> la salta
<jester-> allora o non installi ubuntu ma il solito travo o la iso usata per fare l'installer ha errori
<jester-> luca88: hai enz installato ?
<jester-> winz
<luca88> ho win 10
<akis24>  luca88 versione di ubuntu che provi a installare ?
<luca88> las iso è perfetta, l'ho verificata, e mi da lo stesso problema con ubuntu 14, 15, gnome 15, xubuntu 15, linux mint cinnamon
<luca88> sto tentando con la 15
<akis24> luca88: posta qualche screen delle schermate
<luca88> NB: ho provato anche con la 16.04 beta, e l'errore non si presenta, però si blocca durante il processo di installazione
<akis24> luca88: leggi o vai per conto tuo ?
<jester-> luca88: non è problema di 15 a altro o il disco è ciucco tanto da non essere rilevato oppure la live è venuta farlocca
<jester-> luca88: hai winzoz o altro sistema operativo installato?
<luca88> ho window 10 installato
<jester-> luca88: e funza?
<luca88> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/lwHat4WR6aKL6lIfCPKY?signature=61957c1aebf8bbd6cdcee57524c99c0af3e563520a56c7154b242f4b0faf163a&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTgyMTM2NTh9
<luca88> funziona perfettamente senza nessun problema
<jester-> luca88: daprova ubutu e li da gparted lo vede il disco?
<luca88> g parted vede tutto, difatti ho fatto la partizione con quello
<jester-> hai controllato nel bios se veramente hai mbr e se hai uefi disattivato secure boot?
<luca88> nello screen c'è l'installer, gpart, e il messaggio di gdisk del terminale
<luca88> uefi non c'è, ho il bios normale, fast boot l'ho disattivato
<jester-> luca88: per logica in installazione-->altro il disco lo vede
<jester-> non ci sono balle
<jester-> sempre che hai fatto qualche vaccata installando
<jester-> cioè partizionando
<akis24> luca88: come mai la ext4 non ha nessun punto di mount ?
<luca88> ho ridotto la partizione di window (quasi 2tera, l'ho ridotta a 560gb da mettere a linux) e l'ho formattata in ext4 e swap
<luca88> come è scritto sul wiki di ubuntu
<luca88> da dove metto il punto di mount?
<jester-> da manuale
<jester-> usare come etx4 -->formattare--> montare come /
<jester-> o scegli installa accanto
<luca88> si... ma il problema è che quello me lo fa fare nell'installer, ma L'INSTALLER non vede nessuna partizione. e quindi non mi fa fare nessun mount
<luca88> in gpart, posso solo "dividere" e formattare le partizioni.
<luca88> gpart vede l'hd e l'installer no
<jester-> luca88: non so a sto punto hai un installer stronzo tutto particolare
<luca88> mettendo la stessa chiavetta su un altro pc, l'installer funziona giusto
<jester-> luca88: allora il problema è del pc
<luca88> e questo problema me lo da con tutte le distro citate prima, tranne che con la 16
<luca88> e come lo risolvo?
<jester-> che ne so. il pc ce l'hai tu danti e tu ci hai smanettato
<jester-> luca88: fai una cosa
<luca88> il poc l'ho comprato l'altro ieri e non ho fatto ancora praticamente nulla... tolto seguire i consigli di chi stra su sta chat XD
<jester-> luca88: cancelli le due partizioni e lasci spazio non allocato, quindi sceglierai indtalla su spazio libero contiguo
<luca88> http://superuser.com/questions/744916/ubuntu-14-04-installer-doesnt-show-existing-partitions
<luca88> in quella guida uno ha avuto un problema simile al mio...
<jester-> luca88: e ripeto, entra nel bios e controlla se hai uefi o mbr
<jester-> luca88: sarà mica pc msi per caso?
<luca88> chè?
<luca88> è un pc assemblato
<jester-> che pc è
<jester-> luca88: un desktop ?
<luca88> si si
<jester-> eh fai i passi descritti sopra
<luca88> si
<luca88> ma il problema dell'installe non cambia
<jester-> se hai efi e non disattivi secure boot potrebbe essere il motivo
<jester-> madu
<luca88> ma non ho uefi
<jester-> controlla passo passo
<jester-> roba recente è tutta efi a neno che hai montato una piastra vecchia
<luca88> la scheda madre non è nuova
<luca88> è stata presa da un pc praticamente inutilizzato
<jester-> ok cancella la swap e la ext4 e poi scegli di installare su spazio libero contiguo che si arrangia l'installer a fare il resto
<luca88> scusami ma da dove scelgo questa cosa?
<jester-> prova ubuntu -->installa ubuntu
<luca88> ok
<jester-> linuga bla bla bla
<luca88> mi chiede la lingua -> avanti
<jester-> ti da delle opzioi frale quali installa su spazi olibero
<luca88> mi chiede di mettere internte e i softwere di 3 parti
<luca88> e poi non mi da la schermata k dici tu, ma mi da SUBUTO, DIRETTAMENTE quella k ho postato
<luca88> senza nessuna opzione o cose cliccabili
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> luca88: e su altri pc va bene dicevi
<luca88> si
<ExPBoy> mi sa che quella piastra...
<ExPBoy> che procio monta?
<jester-> luca88: a e 4 cancella le partizioni linux e poi prova
<luca88> processore intel core i5
<ExPBoy> luca88, allora non dovresti avere problemi
<luca88> riprovato ma non cambia nulla
<jester-> luca88: a e 4 cancella le partizioni linux e poi prova
<luca88> le partizioni linux non ci son più ora c'è solo spazio non allocato
<jester-> se una scheggia
<ExPBoy> :)
<jester-> luca88: non c'è installa su spazio libero?
<luca88> ci mette poco gpart
<luca88> se ci mette 1 minuti è tanto da quanto ho visto
<jester-> luca88: c'è l'opzione ?
<luca88> no
<jester-> e che quali altre opzioni vedi
<luca88> nessuna
<jester-> ma va
<luca88> vuoi un video?
<jester-> hai un hd timidissimo
<ExPBoy> mi sorge un dubbio
<luca88> le UNICHE cose k posso scegliere è se mettere un altra lingua, o i software di terze parti
<jester-> luca88: dopo di che arriva alle opzioni
<luca88> quali opzioni?
<jester-> se salta non è normale, ma su altri pc lo stesso installer va bene
<luca88> esatto
<eugenio_> ciao, qualcuno di voi ha idea di come potrei aprire dei file lotus123?
<jester-> luca88: le opzioni di installazione
<jester-> luca88: appunto installa di que installa di la altro
<akis24> eugenio_:  chiedi su ##windows
<luca88> quelle non me le da
<jester-> luca88: boh
<jester-> è da far benedire
<luca88> sono 3 gg che scrivo su questa chat... ma nessuno riesce a capirci nulla
<jester-> ExPBoy: che dubbio?
<luca88> non c'è nessun posto in cui posso rivolgermi a qualcuno che programma si ubuntu??
<jester-> luca88: se l'installer su altri pc funza per logica l'intaller è ok, se uno specifico pc fa scherzi da prete come possiamo risalire al problema visto che non è un problema della live
<luca88> anche xkè è proprio strano che l'installer dei 14 e 15 faccia cilecca... e quello della 16 "funzioini"
<eugenio_> akis24, ok
<jester-> luca88: ultima risosrsa reset del bios
<jester-> reset bios a default
<luca88> a cosa comporterebbe il reset del bios?
<luca88> non ho il cd di installazione di window, e pertanto sarebbe un casino se formatto window
<jester-> che nel caso avessi fatto qualche settaggio pirla lo riporta a default
<jester-> che centra formattare winz
<luca88> mi hanno detto pure di riformattare win
<jester-> devi resettare il bios e rimettere la data
<luca88> e come si fa?
<jester-> ci entri e resetti
<jester-> tasto canc al boot
<jester-> freccia a destra vai su ultimo tab e fai
<jester-> poi esci salvando i cambiamenti
<luca88> proverò :) speriamo in bene
<luca88> grazie
<jester-> luca88: dopo di che vai in winzoz utilità disco
<jester-> e controlli che ci sia spazio non allocato
<jester-> se ci sono ancora le partizioni le seghi da li
<luca88> ok
<luca88> ho fatto cià hai detto nelbooth, mentre c'ero ho dato un occhiata alla scheda boot, e c'era abilitato un quick boot. devo disabilitarlo?
<jester-> luca88: non è che hai messo un alimentare vecchio per caso?
<jester-> no
<luca88> di vecchio c'è solo la mainboard e la scheda video
<jester-> defi fare solo load setup defualt e poi controllare la data
<jester-> e il supporto ram se hai piu di 4 gb
<luca88> ho 4 gb di ram
<luca88> k volevo poi espandere
<jester-> si va bè si fa comunque dopo
<luca88> nel supporto ram cosa dovrebbe esser settato?
<jester-> luca88: se ul problema persiste prendigli una piastra nuova che i5 merita
<jester-> luca88: non sono tutti uguali è roba del tipo rest ram o expand ram
<jester-> o support ram sticazzi
<luca88> piuttosto che comrpare un altra mainboard sto senza ubuntu XD
<jester-> non overloccare
<luca88> che ha un suo costo la mainboard
<jester-> eeeh un procio da 200 e rotti cocozze e fai economia su ram e piastra
<jester-> con 70 prendi una buona
<jester-> in pratica un i5 senza un supporto adeguato è zoppo
<luca88> cmq dopo vedo se i cambiamenti hanno funzionato :) ora scappoa mangiare k poi devo andare a lavoro
<luca88> ti ringrazio cmq!!!
<glpiana> eugenio_, libreoffice dovrebbe poter aprire quei file
<gianco62> Ciao a tutti uso la versione 14.04 e da qualche tempo senza aver fatto nulla in particolare mi è sparita l'icona di connessione quindi non sono più in grado di navigare, il messaggio che mi viene dato è errore di sistema network manager tipo di errore crash. Qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<gianco62> Ho beccato il momento che non c'è nessuno in collegamento?
<glpiana> gianco62, hai il pc sottomano?
<gianco62> Ciao, si sono connesso da un portatile ma quello in panne è un fisso e ce l'ho qui
<glpiana> gianco62, apri un terminale e scrivi: ifconfig
<glpiana> vedi la scheda eth0?
<gianco62> ok fatto
<glpiana> vedi la scheda eth0?
<gianco62> mi era caduta la connessione scusa
<glpiana> fa nulla. vedi schede elencate?
<gianco62> non vedo nulla nella schermata del terminale c'è solo il nome utente e quello che ho digitato io il resto e nero
<glpiana> hai scritto ifconfig, hai premuto invio e ti ha ridato il prompt? senza nessuna aggiunta?
<gianco62> no scusa ma non avevo premuto invio ora l'ho fatto e sonoconparse delle scritte che ti dico
<gianco62> ci sono scritte un pò di cose cosa devo cercare in particolare?
<Carlin0> !paste | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> gianco62, la prima cosa che leggi cos'è?
<Carlin0> caduto di nuovo :P
<akille> ciao, avevo un account amministratore su ubuntu gnome, però per sbaglio lho settato come normale, quindi non sono più tra i sudoers e nn posso fare nulla, come risolvere?
<Mr_Pan> akille, al momento dell'installazione hai settato una password di root... usa quella
<akille> no, ho settato la pass dell'user che era admin
<akille> dovrebbe essere quella no?
<akille> Mr_Pan:
<akille> quindi in definitiva non ci sono utenti amministratori nel mio sistema e quindi nessun sudoers, se inserisco come id di login root e pass quella dell'utente che era prima admin mi da errore di login
<Mr_Pan> akille, l'utente root è normalmente disabilitato
<akille> quindi devo reinstallare il sistema?
<akille> Mr_Pan:
<Mr_Pan> akille, da terminale    prova a digitare  su    e poi la password
<Mr_Pan> dell'utente root non dell'utente normale ... dovresti averla settata in precedenza
<Mr_Pan> akille, con calma ... sto facendo anche altro ... e sto per uscire .. .fai questa prova
<akille> l'installer di ubuntu gnome non me lha chiesta
<akille> autenticazione non riuscita
<akille> grazie comunque
<akille> a priori
<SpakkaByTe> buongiorno a tutti ho un problemino con xscreensaver a ogni riavvio del sistema devo aprire xscreen server a mano per far partire il servizio come posso farlo automaticamente?
<SpakkaByTe> xscreensaver volevo dire
<krabador> SpakkaByTe, hai un non problema, ubuntu non ha xscreensaver in default come gestione di quel tipo di servizio, e la sua installazione non prevede la configurazione in avvio
<jester-> sera
<Guest62856> Ciao ho un problema con un notebook Dell
<Guest62856> non mi riconosce la wifi
<Guest62856> o il collegamento internet
<Carlin0> che ubuntu Guest62856 ?
<aganger> Ciao sono nuovo di Ubuntu. Ho scaricato installato Ubuntu 15 su un pc HP e non riesco a farlo partire come sistema unico e prioritario. Premesso che ho formattato il PC ed ho scelto ubunto dal bios prim
<Guest62856> 14.04 LTS
<cristian_c> aganger: su usb?
<Guest62856> 14.04 LTS Carlin0
<Carlin0> Guest62856, ma con ethernet va ?
<krabador> aganger, pc con uefi ?
<Guest62856> no Carlin0
<aganger> Si
<Carlin0> Guest62856, è un pc nuovo ?
<krabador> aganger, e cosa fa quando accendi ?
<Guest62856> Carlin0: no è un Studio 1555 del 2010
<aganger> Non parte. Mi da te righe adesso
<krabador> Guest62856, sudo lshw -C network , in quel pc , fa un file di testo
<krabador> !paste | Guest62856
<ubot-it> Guest62856: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> aganger, "Mi da te righe adesso" ---> ?
<krabador> aganger, hai un menu all'accensione ?
<aganger> No
<aganger> Parte solo con usb d'id'installazione
<krabador> aganger, puoi controllare le voci di boot, dal bios ?
<aganger> Si le ho controllate
<krabador> eeeeee ?
<aganger> Grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> O.o
<Carlin0> DDT
<Vittorio> Salve, chiedo il supporto di qualche persona pia e gentile che potrebbe aiutarmi con una sfortunata installazione ;)
<akis24> !chiedi | Vittorio
<ubot-it> Vittorio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Vittorio> Grazie, comunque in pratica stavo cercando di installare kubuntu 14.04 lts sul mio pc, una volta fatto ho notato però che i driver della scheda di rete non erano presenti o comunque non funzionanti, ho riaperto windows quindi per scaricarli e sono tornato su ubuntu per installarli, il problema è che quando provo a dare il comando make in pratica mi
<Vittorio>  comunica di non avere installato il pacchetto gcc, ma come detto prima io non ho la connessione a internet. La domanda è quindi come posso installare quel pacchetto senza la connessione?
<cristian_c> Vittorio: ma vediamo che scheda è
<cristian_c> Vittorio: wifi o cavo?
<Vittorio> cavo lan
<cristian_c> Vittorio: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Vittorio: fa un file di testo
<cristian_c> !paste | Vittorio
<ubot-it> Vittorio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Vittorio> non sono da ubuntu naturalmente, altrimenti non avrei il piacere di poter scrivere qui, va bene se mando una foto?
<jester-> Vittorio: lubuntu?
<jester-> perché di soloto gcc è preinstallato
<Vittorio> comunque la scheda è questa: realtek express gigabit ethernet controller rtl8111
<jester-> solito
<cristian_c> Vittorio: la 8111 va
<cristian_c> è pure comune
<cristian_c> Vittorio: digita il comando, incolla su un file di testo la risposta
<Vittorio> ok, vado su ubuntu
<cristian_c> trasferisci il file sul pc da cui stai scrivendo
<Vittorio> il fatto è che è lo stesso
<Gixna> Buonasera
<akis24> Gixna: ci hai gia' salutato prima .. in chat
<Gixna> ah, siete gli stessi dell'altra chat scusate
<Gixna> ho un problema con ubuntu 15.10 64 bit in modalità live da chiavetta usb
<akis24> Gixna:  esponi il problema
<Gixna> non mi trova la scheda wifi e dice che 'unica connessione disponibile è via ethernet
<Gixna> e poi non trova la scheda video dedicata, ma solo quella integrata alla cpu
<Gixna> ho un laptop asus con processore core i5 5200U e una scheda video AMD Radeon R5 M240
<akis24> Gixna:  di solito il problema wifi  si risolve dopo aver installato
<akis24> Gixna: versione di ubuntu ?
<akis24> ah sorry 15.10
<Gixna> ahh ok grazie
<Framira> ragaaaaaaa.
<awar_> sera a tutti
<awar_> avrei un piccolo problema con la scheda video su debian
<awar_> praticamente non riesco ad installarne i driver
<awar_> se metto quelli proprietari mi si blocca all'avvio
<awar_> http://pastebin.com/BwN9qWGy
<cristian_c> awar_: e chiedi nel canale di ubuntu, per questo?
<awar_> ovvio
<cristian_c> non è tanto ovvio
<awar_> su debian non mi ascoltano proprio
<cristian_c> anzi, per niente ovvio
<awar_> pensavo che qualcuno con un pò più di esperienza potesse aiutarmi
<cristian_c> awar_: e quindi se non trovavi nessuno disponibile quu a rispondere, avresti fatto il giro di tutte le distro?
<cristian_c> !chat | awar_
<ubot-it> awar_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<awar_> ah, capisco. Sorry
<HansAndrea> Salve a tutti, ho un problema nell'aggiornamento a Ubuntu 15.10. Una volta finito l'aggiornamento e fatto riavviare il pc, mi appare solo la schermata tipo terminale e non si avvia ubuntu. A chi devo rivolgermi per chiedere aiuto?
<krabador> !ripristino | HansAndrea
<ubot-it> HansAndrea: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<HansAndrea> grazie! provo a vedere cosa riesco a fare!
<krabador> se vuoi andare sul sicuro, scarica il supporto, fa la pendrive o il dvd, fa partire l'installazione, quando ti chiede dove installare , seleziona "altro" NON selezioni la formattazione, ma selezioni la vecchia root
<krabador> quando ti chiede il nome utente, ne crei uno col nome diverso del precedente
<krabador> quando ha finito sposti le cose dalla vecchia home alla nuov
<krabador> nuova
<krabador> that's it
<HansAndrea> cerco prima di salvare comunque tutti i miei file su un hard disk esterno per qualsiasi evenienza... poi faccio la usb live con la 15.10 e faccio Reinstalla, che dovrebbe mantenere cmq i file, giusto? Non ho capito bene cosa intendi su selezione "altro".. devo selezionare la vecchia root e crearn una nuova cosi che poi sposto i dati da quella vecch
<HansAndrea> ia alla nuova, giusto?
<krabador> HansAndrea, backup per sicurezza,ovvio. "altro" ti apparirà come opzione
<krabador> e fa quanto detto .
<HansAndrea> ok grazie!
<krabador> di niente, se hai problemi, chiedi.
<HansAndrea> appena ho un hd abbastanza grande passo i file e poi faccio come detto. nel caso chiederò ancora aiuto a voi, grazie mille intanto!
<krabador> HansAndrea, se stai veramente attento, la procedura non cancella dati dall'installazione
<krabador> dati personali, della /home
<krabador> ovviamente , gestisci come ti senti piu' sicuro
<HansAndrea> si lo so! ma preferirei comunque avere una sicurezza in più! grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-18
<zombie__> :*
<eesti> ciao
<eesti> c'è qualc'uno che può aiutarmi?
<eesti> ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti e l'istallazione di programmi su ubuntu 14.10
<Carlin0> è fuori supporto la 14.10
<Carlin0> devi reinstallare
<Carlin0> o la 14.04 o la 15.10
<eesti> ok quindi farò una chive usb e formatterò con l'ultima versione  grazie
<fede> ciao  tutti ho un problema urgente da risolvere non riesco ad aggiornare ubuntu 14.10
<fede> ho formattato il pc con quella versione di ubuntu e adesso oltre che non riuscire ad installare nessun programma non riesco nemmeno ad estrarre il file delle versioni superiori e non riesco nemmeno a trasferirlo sulla chiavetta per fare di nuovo la formattazione con una versione superiore sapete cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> fede apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | fede
<ubot-it> fede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> fede, il problema comunque potrebbe nascere dal fatto che il supporto è terminato la scorsa estate
<glpiana> infatti non è più presente nei mirror
<fede> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15413323/
<fede> e come faccio ad aggiornare il sistema?
<fede> devo usare un altro computer?
<glpiana> fede, non necessariamente. scrivi nel terminale: usb-creator-gtk
<glpiana> fede, hai installato da usb o da dvd?
<fede> ho istallato da usb
<glpiana> fede, ok. hai dato il comando che ti ho detto?
<EBiForE> Qualcuno sa dirmi come far funzionare il wi-fi in ubuntu 14.04 su pc portatile sony vaio svf15a29m ? Grazie !
<Madmax> Buongiorno a tutti?
<Madmax> ho un problema nel modificare lo swappiness nel sysctl.conf
<Madmax> non c'è la riga vm.swappiness per modificare il valore
<Madmax> grazie
<GAM3INFINITY> posso avere aiuto?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedere | GAM3INFINITY
<ubot-it> GAM3INFINITY: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Mr_Pan> !chied | GAM3INFINITY
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chied'
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | GAM3INFINITY
<ubot-it> GAM3INFINITY: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mr_Pan> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<GAM3INFINITY> allora ho installato kali linux mi trovo bene però voglio installare windows xp per questioni di gioco percè su linux (minecraft lagga) però non voglio eliminare linux come faccio?
<GAM3INFINITY> ciao
<umberto> Ciao, ho un problema. Il mio pc con ubuntu va lento, ho un zamzung n  130 con 1 gb ram, 1.6 GHz e 250 gb HDD..come posso velocizzarlo?
<umberto> *samsungo
<umberto> *sumsung
<glpiana> umberto, puoi passare a una versione con meno pretese grafiche, come xubuntu
<umberto> e cosa cambia da ubuntu?
<glpiana> GAM3INFINITY, questo canale riguarda ubuntu, non kali o altre distribuzioni
<GAM3INFINITY> ok
<glpiana> umberto, l'interfaccia grafica, che è più leggera di unity
<GAM3INFINITY> ma non so dove chiedere
<glpiana> GAM3INFINITY, anzitutto passa su #ubuntu-it-chat e poi vediamo
<GAM3INFINITY> io ti consiglio umberto lubuntu 12.10
<umberto> grazie gpliana
<GAM3INFINITY> ok
<umberto> ciao
<tantalos> ciao ragazzi... sapete se posso masterizzare una iso in sessione aperta?
<Carlin0> tantalos, cosa vuoi dire ?
<krabador> che nel tartaro si sta male.
<Carlin0> cosa avrà voluto dire ? → → →
<Carlin0> 14:50:47<tantalos> ciao ragazzi... sapete se posso masterizzare una iso in sessione aperta?
<krabador> Carlin0, la sessione di masterizzazioe
<krabador> *ne
<krabador> lasciare il disco aperto
<Carlin0> aperta ?
<krabador> che con le iso non va bene
<krabador> Carlin0, si, viene lasciata aperta, quando è impostato il multisessione
<Carlin0> nel senso : poi aggiungo altra robba ?
<krabador> si
<Carlin0> capit
<tantalos> si infatti... perche' son costretto ad usare un DVD... 3/4 restera' vuoto... e magari ci masterizzo in futuro altre versioni di ubuntu..
<tantalos> pero' non so se con la sessione aperta poi riesco a istallare..
<krabador> tantalos, hai letto ?
<krabador> tantalos, non è che devi convincere.
<krabador> <krabador> che con le iso non va bene
<Carlin0> tantalos, usa un rw o una chiavetta usb
<tantalos> ok
<tantalos> grazie!
<Carlin0> se vuoi sparagnare ...
<tantalos> non sparagno, mi spiace sprecare
<Gigio> Salve, avrei bisogno di un'informazione tecnica. Non conosco questo sistema operativo anche se me hanno parlato bene. Vorrei provare ad istallarlo su un portatile acer aspire 3000 del 2004 con proc. amd single core 1.6 ghz e 1 gb di ram in quanto il pc con win xp è diventato lentissimo. I miei requisiti di sistema sono sufficienti? grazie
<krabador> Gigio, te ne hanno parlato bene, non partire col piede sbagliato , assegnando alla prova il riciclo di hardware di 12 anni fa
<Carlin0> Gigio, se vuoi provare prova lubuntu che è + leggero
<Gigio> La mia curiosità era se valeva la pena istallare un sistema operativo linux su un pc un po datato, in quanto non vorrei ancora cambiarlo.  Non  ho mai usato sistemi linux, mi hanno detto sono più leggeri... non so se sono nel forum giusto per info tecniche...
<Gigio> posso scaricare Iubuntu sempre da questo sito?
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> Gigio, 1) questo non è un forum 2) la maggior leggerezza di linux, è un concetto che va contestualizzato
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<krabador> con pc datati , non è se valga la pena installare linux, ma usare proprio il pc datato, visto che il web, ed i contenuti multimediali sono di fatto diventati pesanti a prescindere dal sistema operativo utilizzato
<Gigio> ok. grazie a tutti per le risposte. se piu leggero provo ad istallare lubuntu e se non dovesse "alleggerirlo" valuterò piu avanti l'acquisto di un'altra macchina.
<akis24> Gigio: hai finito ?
<cristian_c> Gigio: problemi di connessione?
<enniozz> ciao a tutti! ho appena installato kubuntu.. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enniozz> nella live ero riuscito a connettermi con la scheda di rete...
<enniozz> ora riesco solo tramite tethering
<enniozz> aiuto D:
<krabador> con questa pioggia e questo vento, anche luciano a 'sto convento.
<dannije999> scusa sacro sacrissimo dio krabador
<luciano> buona sera , vorrei cortesemente un consiglio se possibile , sto cercando un dispositivo hdmi wireless per poter collegare il pc con sistema operativo ubuntu 15.10
<luciano> alla tv
<krabador> una key intendi ?
<luciano> si
<luciano> tipo anycast
<luciano> compatibile con ubuntu
<krabador> luciano, ok il sistema, ma questo canale è propriamente per il supporto al sistema
<krabador> !chat | LucaLumetti
<ubot-it> LucaLumetti: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | luciano
<ubot-it> luciano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luciano> ok
<candido> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | candido
<ubot-it> candido: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<candido> scusate ragazzi, ho un problema con installare ubuntu sul netbook di una mia amica. Il portatile in questione è un Asus EeePc. Ho scaricato ubuntu, messo nella pennetta usb con "creatore dischi di avvio" del mio pc. Installato sul computer plop boot manager. Pero dopo cho riavviato il pc ie partito plop, selezione USB ma rimane bloccat in Device Co
<candido> nnected....qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<krabador> 1) scarica lubuntu
<krabador> 2) fa il supporto con universal usb installer
<krabador> !usbwin | candido
<ubot-it> candido: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> fa partire in boot , se hai problemi , chiedi
<candido> ok provo
<candido> grazie mille
<krabador> de nada
<krabador> o meglio, quello che la tua amica da a te, dallo come donazione a canonical
<candido> eccomi, nulla ho provato con universal usb installer, trasferendo il file Lubuntu nella usb. Ma quando riavvio il computer e parte il programma Pop boot e chiedo di avviare da usb rimane bloccato in device connected
<candido> *plop boot manager
<candido> suggerimenti?
<candido> hem c'è nessuno che mi sappia aiutare
<candido> ?
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-19
<th34lch3m1st> ciao
<th34lch3m1st> ho un'icona di nome x-nautilus-desktop nei segnalibri di nautilus che prima non c'era. C'é l'icona della cartella con il simbolo dell'ethernet sopra. Che roba é?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> volevo un chiarimento sul comportamento di cups riguardo lle porte aperte
<sacarde> su 3 ubuntu diverse
<sacarde> http://digilander.libero.it/sacarde/np/netstat-cups
<akis24> !chat | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sacarde> ok
<fabmer> non riesco ad installare ubuntu non mi parte il dvd con l'immagine iso anche se ho settato il bios per partire da dvd cosa posso fare?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> fabmer: come hai creato il disco live ?
<ExPBoy> segui la guida e vedrai che ci riesci
<fabmer> ho provato a seguire la guida ma non c'è verso
<ExPBoy> uhm
<fabmer> non riesco a fare il boot da dvd
<akis24> fabmer: come hai masterizzato il file iso ce lo dici oppure no ?
<ExPBoy> sicuro di aver scritto l'immagine su disco e non copiato i file?
<fabmer> ho scaricato il file poi ho fatto tasto destro scrivi su dvd
<akis24> fabmer:  masterizza come file immagine .. se no hai voglia
<ExPBoy> e meno male che hai seguito la guida
<fabmer> come faccio a verificare se il dvd è giusto io vedo un file .iso sul dvd
<ExPBoy> ok stop
<akis24> !masterizzazione | fabmer
<ubot-it> fabmer: masterizzazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione
<akis24> fabmer:  e con questo sempre se leggi sei a posto  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<fabmer> boh probabilmente ho il masterizzatore che non funziona perchè ho fatto tutto quello che c'è scritto nella guida
<akis24> fabmer: con cosa masterizzi che programma ?
<fabmer> ho windows 10
<fabmer> ho fatto come dice la guida per windows 8 e superiori
<akis24> Scaricare ed installare il programma ISO Recorder reperibile a questo indirizzo;
<akis24> Selezionare il file ISO, premere il tasto applicazioni (tasto destro) e selezionare il comando del menu a tendina "Copia immagine su CD".
<akis24> fabmer:  questo dice la guida ..
<fabmer> questo ho fatto
<akis24> fabmer:  se scrivevi correttamente non avevi il file .iso dentro il disco ma una serie di cartelle ..
<fabmer> infatti se metto il dvd nel lettore vedo un file che si chiama ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<fabmer> ah ecco grazie
<fabmer> ci riprovo allora
<fabmer> sei stato molto gentile grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<fabmer> la documentazione per preparare il dvd di installazione dice che se si dispone di windows 8 o supperiori fare tasto destro sul file iso e selezionare "copia immagine su cd" ma se io non ho questa funzione cosa posso fare?c
<akis24> fabmer:  prova a installare ISO Recorder  e fai con quello
<fabmer> ok
<akis24> fabmer: nel caso non sia possibile installare quello usa  CDBurnerXP  ch è testato anche per win10
<Guest75991> buongiorno, Purtroppo ho problemi a installare Ubuntu 15.10 in parallelo a windows 10 sul mio HP envy con UEFi
<Guest75991> vorrei chiedere gentilmente alcune informazioni o un manuale per riuscire ad installarlo con successo. Grazie anticipatamente
<akis24> !uefi | Guest75991
<ubot-it> Guest75991: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest75991> la ringrazio moltissimo e mi permetto di farle un'altra domanda...su un'altro pc, durante l'installazione di Ubunto, mi esce l'errore " unable to install GRUB in dev/sda questo è un errore fatale". Le potrei chiedere gentilmente se c'è un modo per risolvere anche questo imprevisto?
<Guest75991> la ringrazio ancora
<akis24> Guest75991:  dipende da tante cose .. controllato iso che sia integra ? dvd o usb live ?
<Guest75991> utilizzo la usb live
<akis24> Guest75991:  se usi windows usa questo programma per creare la usb .. →
<akis24> !usbwin | Guest75991
<ubot-it> Guest75991: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Guest75991> grazie mille...provo immediatamente
<akis24> di nulla
<zombie__> lee lèè
<zombie__> tutt aizat i cul sti femmn r ogg!!
<Carlin0> !chat | zombie__
<ubot-it> zombie__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zombie__> grazieee
<Terenzio> Buongiorno e buon S. Giuseppe ,festa del papa' , una richiesta di sapere se la versione Ubuntu 15.10 e' utilizzabile per tablet andrid .Diversamente indirizzatemi Voi. Grazie
<Terenzio> O la trovo nello storie di Google? Preferisco che sia senza pubblicità'.
<manu93> Ciao a tutti =) Internet sul mio pc va veramente lento... Ho ubuntu 15.10 installato su un PC asus... Non credo sia un problema del modem in quanto sul cellulare funziona tutto bene
<manu93> Sapreste darmi due dritte?
<Kobol> Ciao a tutti
<Kobol> C'è nessuno? :) volevo fare una domanda su un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Kobol
<ubot-it> Kobol: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Kobol> giusto... ok. Ho fatto la pennina USB con la ISO da avviare al boot con unetbootin. Ho cambiato la priorità nel boot. La pennina non parte comunque.
<Kobol> Nel senso che proprio la ignora, mi fa partire windows normalmente.
<Kobol> comunque non ho un BIOS tanto vecchio da non supportare l'avvio da pennina, l'ho già fatto tante volte...
<Kobol> Posso aggiungere che ho controllato i requisiti, se mai c'entrasse qualcosa, e che nel BIOS si vede che la pennina viene letta.
<Kobol> la formattazione della pennina va bene NTFS?
<akis24> alfonso_1234444: fai allenamento su rientri e uscite ?
<Carlin0> lol
<akis24> quasi lo aiuto .. ;)
<Carlin0> sei un benefattore akis24
<akis24> eh c'hai ragione
<Mr_Pan> ehhma oggi telcon adsl ha problemi di dns e sarcaziz
<Mr_Pan> ;)
<akis24> alfonso_1234444:  alla prossima sei fuori ... avvisato
<vincenzoml> Ciao a tutti, ho appena reinstallato ubuntu a mia madre, era dal 2013 che non glielo aggiornavo :) però firefox è in inglese e non c'è verso di convincerlo
<cristian_c> vincenzoml: 15.10?
<cristian_c> !info firefox-locale-it
<ubot-it> firefox-locale-it (source: firefox): Italian language pack for Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 41.0.2+build2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 330 kB, installed size 543 kB
<Carlin0> eh se è del 2013 ho paura che ..........
<vincenzoml> cristian_c: ho installato firefox-locale-it ed ho anche riavviato
<vincenzoml> Carlin0: ed ho *reinstallato* ubuntu 15.10, ed è quindi ora che sto configurando da zero il sistema che vedo firefox in inglese e non riesco a cambiarlo
<cristian_c> vincenzoml: fai un esempio di ciò che vedi in inglese?
<vincenzoml> i menu
<vincenzoml> file edit history bookmarks etc.
<cristian_c> vincenzoml: sei andato in 'supporto lingue'?
<vincenzoml> si ma ci rivado
<cristian_c> vincenzoml: firefox preinstallato?
<vincenzoml> si
<vincenzoml> dove è supporto lingue, non lo trovo nelle preferenze
<vincenzoml> addons
<cristian_c> O.o
<vincenzoml> ah ecco
<vincenzoml> non avevo notato
<cristian_c> mi sa che non ci sei mai andato...
<vincenzoml> c'ero andato ma non avevo notato i punti esclamativi
<cristian_c> vincenzoml: che punti?
<vincenzoml> ci sono dei punti esclamativi rossi su tutti i language pack (en_US, etc. e anche it_IT) che dicono che il mio language pack non è compatibile con il mio ... ah
<vincenzoml> forse ci sono
<vincenzoml> la directory .mozilla
<Carlin0> vincenzoml, apri un terminale
<vincenzoml> devo toglierla
<cristian_c> vincenzoml: il tuo....?
<vincenzoml> il mio firefox :)
<Carlin0> vincenzoml, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> vincenzoml, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<vincenzoml> penso che devo levare il vecchio .mozilla
<vincenzoml> asp prima di tutto provo sull'utente ospite e torno
<Carlin0> vincenzoml, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Carlin0> posta i link che escono vincenzoml
<vincenzoml> ok, anche l'utente guest ha lo stesso problema
<vincenzoml> Carlin0: tutti wily, comunque ho riformattato, poi rimontato la vecchia ome
<vincenzoml> forse provo a fare un dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> vincenzoml: ti fa schifo aprire il terminale?
<vincenzoml> no
<vincenzoml> mi fa schifo pastare su pastebin il sources.list di default di wily, ma lo faccio lo stesso :)
<Carlin0> vincenzoml, se vieni qui a chiedere aiuto segui quello che ti si chiede
<cristian_c> o hai paura che prendono in ostaggio un parente, se lo fai?
<Carlin0> se no non ha senso
<vincenzoml> va bene ma non ci scaldiamo nessuno, ho passato anni sulla chat di ubuntu+1 ad aiutare i newbie, poi sono passati gli anni e sono diventato vecchio, ma capisco quello che dite
<vincenzoml> eccolo qua
<vincenzoml> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15429387/
<Carlin0> anche l'altro
<vincenzoml> è vuoto!
<vincenzoml> è normale che sources.list.d sia vuoto?
<Carlin0> è un bene che sia vuoto
<vincenzoml> comunque concretamente firefox mi dice che i miei language pack sono disabilitati perchè non compatibili con ff 41.0.2
<vincenzoml> ma nel mentre sto facendo un dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> ma fammi capire una cosa : in fase di installazione hai scelto la lingua ? eri connesso ?
<vincenzoml> si si
<vincenzoml> (ad entrambe :))
<vincenzoml> al riavvio mi ha comunque chiesto di installare i pacchetti per la lingua
<vincenzoml> poi comunque ho controllato e firefox-locale-it non era installato
<jester-> sera
<vincenzoml> poi l'ho installato
<vincenzoml> ma il problema è rimasto
<vincenzoml> bene
<Mr_Pan> vincenzoml, io ho FF 45 e nelle impostazioni >> lingue ho scaricato Italiano Language Pack
<vincenzoml> il dist-upgrade ha risolto il problema, non volevo farlo perchè su rete cellulare
<vincenzoml> grazie comunque!
<vincenzoml> evidentemente avendo installato firefox-locale-it dopo l'installazione, nel mentre c'era stato un aggiornamento di FF che io non avevo
<vincenzoml> per l'appunto da F 41 a FF 45 immagino
<vincenzoml> quindi i language pack erano più nuovi
<vincenzoml> va bene
<vincenzoml> riavvio il browser
<criii_> Ciao! ho bisogno di aiuto... ho creato la pennina USB per l'installazione con LiLi USB creator. All'avvio si blocca subito su schermata nera e scritta syslinux etc una scritta sul copyright. cosa posso fare?
<jester-> criii_: rifare la penna
<akis24> !usbwin | criii_
<ubot-it> criii_: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<criii_> Oh, grazie :) provo subito
<jester-> criii_: e prima controllare md5sum della iso
<jester-> !mad5 | criii_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mad5'
<jester-> !md5 | criii_
<ubot-it> criii_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<criii_> cos'è?
<criii_> ah vediamo
<Dexter00> Salve ragazzi, posso chiedere un consiglio?
<krabador> Dexter00, dipende
<Dexter00> Vorrei un consiglio su quale Net/Notebook acquistare per farci girare Ubuntu mate, non so se posso chiedere qui
<krabador> ubuntu mate è già piu' leggera di ubuntu main .
<krabador> in ogni caso #ubuntu-it-chat è meglio, per discussioni del genere
<krabador> !chat | Dexter00
<ubot-it> Dexter00: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Dexter00> grazie, scusate
<andry_> o
<andry_> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | andry_
<ubot-it> andry_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<rickubuntu> Hello!
<krabador> what's up man
<krabador> what do you think about italy !!!
<rickubuntu> ehmm... it's a nice place to live in! :D
<rickubuntu> OK i just solved my installation issue right now! Thank for supporting :)
<krabador> non hai chiesto niente
<krabador> spiega almeno cosa hai risolto ... ;)
<rickubuntu> eh infatti hahaha
<rickubuntu> era un problema con l'integrity check della 14.04.4. Mi dava 1 errore. Mi stavo chiedendo perche.
<rickubuntu> stavo installando da chiavetta, immagine montata con LiLi. Risolto montandola con UnetBootin
<krabador> rickubuntu, consulta la documentazione del sistema che intendi installare
<krabador> non tutti i sistemi funzionano perfettametne con tutti i programmi per creare pendrive avviabili
<krabador> cosi' come tutti i sistemi, vedono le pendrive in modo diverso
<rickubuntu> giusto giusto
<krabador> e possono non supportare software piuttosto che altri
<krabador> !usbwin | rickubuntu
<ubot-it> rickubuntu: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<rickubuntu> Ah grazie! Mi tornerà utile alla prossima install!
<krabador> unetbootin impedisce di caricare la sessione live di ubuntu , settando ulteriori parametri di avvio
<krabador> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<rickubuntu> Si, ne ero al corrente! Crepi il lupo e altrettanto a voi!
<rickubuntu> Grazie per il supporto! Buona notte!
<linux191> buonasera ragazzi
<linux191> volevo chiedere un aiuto
<linux191> sono molto ignorante con ubuntu e volevo sapere come installare root
<cristian_c> !aiuto | linux191
<ubot-it> linux191: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> linux191: root non si installa
<cristian_c> linux191: che ci devi fare con root?
<linux191> ho sentito dire che per aggiornare pacchetti e installare alcuni programmi richiede root
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-20
<personal0> ce qualcuno ?
<personal0> Carlin0 ci sei ?
<Mr_Pan> |qualcuno
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<personal0> ho un problema con le librarie mysql
<personal0> e non riesco a capire perchè non le riesce a leggere
<personal0> checking for libmysqlclient... configure: error: Unable to find mySQL
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<personal0> ok
<Firevex> Aiuto!!!
<Firevex> Volevo installare Ubuntu 15.10 ma tutte le procedure presenti su internet risultano incompatibili con quest'ultimo e il download di Ubuntu 15.04 non c'è più!!!
<Ciro_N82> Buon giorno a tutti e buona domenica! Ho aggiornato l'HP6730s a ubuntu 1604 ma ho problemi a connetterlo con wifi, va solo col cavo, come si fà?
<Ciro_N82> vi prego di aiutarmi per piacere, il pc è di vitale importanza per il mio amico proprietario del dispositivo, inquanto ha grossi problemi di memoria a breve termine
<Ciro_N82> Vabbè, formatto il pc riportandolo al 14, buona giornata
<Ciro_N82> mi spiace tanto che non mi possiate aiutare, stimo il vostro impegno cmq.
<ExPBoy> ?
<pinguino-81> ciao a tutti sono il pinguno volevo sapere se su andorid esiste un ativirus free
<pinguino-81> ??? ho una minaccia nel cell
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pinguino-81> sapete per caso
<Carlin0> pinguino-81, sei italiano?
<pinguino-81> si
<Carlin0> e allora leggi
<ExPBoy> pinguino-81, questo è il canale di supporto per ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pinguino-81> sono un pinguino linux e android
<ExPBoy> :\
<criii_> Ciao! Scusate, ho scaricato Rufus per fare la pennina bootabile. Metto la ISO nel programma e dice "Questa immagine usa Syslinux 6.03/20150107 ma questa applicazione include solo i file di installazione per Syslinux 6.03/2014-10-06" Dice che devo scaricare due file aggiuntivi: ldlinux.sys e ldlinux.bss. Li ho scaricati da qua (va bene?) http://rufus.akeo.ie/files/syslinux-6.03/ e poi dove devo metterli?
<Mr_Pan> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Mr_Pan> lascia perdere Rufus
<criii_> Ah, capito. Ho già provato con quel programma Universal USB Installer, però all'avvio rimango bloccata subito su schermata nera con scritto tipo syslinux 6.03 e qualche scritta sul copyright
<criii_> Nel frattempo sto provando a riscaricare la ISO
<criii_> c'è qualcos'altro che posso fare per quel problema?
<fabio_cc> criii_, ma che iso stai utilizzando?
<criii_> quella ubuntu 15.10 per 64 bit
<fabio_cc> criii_, ok
<fabio_cc> criii_, Universal USB Installer non dovrebbe dare alcun problema
<criii_> E cos'è che può dare quel problema che mi succede?
<fabio_cc> criii_, leggi con attenzione la guida che ti ha linkato Mr_Pan (il secondo link)
<fabio_cc> criii_, anche la iso corrotta potrebbe dar problemi
<Mr_Pan> criii_, dopo che hai scaricato la ISO devi ocntrollarla com MD5
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<criii_> Grazie a tutti
<Mr_Pan> prego
<criii_> Ora mangio e poi riprovo!
<Guest80334> ciao a tutti ho provato a  fare il boot da usb seguendo le istruzioni del sito ma all'avvio mi parte il messaggio missing operation system qualcuno saprebbe dirmi il perchè ?
<Carlin0> Guest80334, con cosa hai fatto la chiavetta
<Guest15349> Buongiorno, vorrei chiedere una informazione. Ogni volta che accendo il pc si avvia in automatico windows 10, e per entrare in gnu grub devo ogni volta cliccare esc--> F9, selezionare Ubuntu e poi si apre il gnu grub. Vorrei sapere se esiste un modo per avviare direttamente gnu grub
<cristian_c> Guest15349: beh, la guida wiki a grub è molto chiara in merito
<cristian_c> !grub | Guest15349
<ubot-it> Guest15349: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Guest15349> la ringrazio molto. Cerco di risolvere immediatamente il problema. grazie mille
<Pixit> Salve c'è nessuno?
<Mr_Pan> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Pixit> :D
<Pixit> Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 15.10
<Pixit> Ogni volta che finisce e dice di riavviare mi fa
<Pixit> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/0z5cPgr5Rz285Gygf3YB?signature=a7d3f72ac68382afaed5f62aaec6b67ec510de8949c1f0b2e7f69f58c73a9490&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0ODYzNDB9
<Pixit> Provato più volte ma stesso risultato cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> uhm
<Pixit> x.x
<cristian_c> bella la foro
<cristian_c> foto
<cristian_c> non avevo mai visto una schermata con il monitor quasi del tutto ripiegato
<cristian_c> sulla tastiera
<Pixit> ?
<Pixit> Questione di prospettiva boh ahah
<Pixit> Quindi devo rinunciare a installare ubuntu o c'è qualcosa che si possa fare?
<angelmate1404lts> strano io una schermata di questa non lo mai vista
<cristian_c> Pixit: prima devo leggere il testo
<Pixit> x.x
<cristian_c> nella scomoda posizione in cui l'hai immortalato
<Pixit> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vSRsXXbTxOZx3Sbi99xQ?signature=d97cf49a5afd42a526dbde1a2a27ec7b2da83069e0550e9542d9cdc346cd38d3&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0ODY4MDl9
<Pixit> Meglio?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> problemi col disco, suppongo
<Pixit> Cosa potrei fare?
<cristian_c> comunque grazie per avermi ricordato dell'esistenza del parametro di boot rootdelay, btw
<Pixit> :O
<cristian_c> Pixit: allora:
<cristian_c> un attimo
<f843d0> Pixit: hai provato in live?
<f843d0> Pixit: niente pvt, è useless
<f843d0> Pixit: rispondi in canale, altri utenti potrebbero avere idee migliori delle mie e delle tue
<Pixit> Va bene
<Pixit> Nope non ho provato e non so cosa sia ahah
<cristian_c> Pixit: pensi  che faccia ridere la cosa?
<cristian_c> (chiedo)
<Pixit> Non credo D:
<f843d0> Pixit: quando operi il boot da disco, puoi anche decidere di non installare e procedere con la modalità live
<Pixit> Ah si appena provata quest'ultima volta
<Pixit> Ma stesso risultato
<cristian_c> Pixit: problemi col disco
<f843d0> Pixit: significa che l'OS è caricato in memoria e ti permette di avere una anteprima di come funziona
<cristian_c> com ho scritto prima e come si evince dalla schermata
<angelmate1404lts> e da live Pixit puoi controllare anche hard disk
<Pixit> Si il live parte
<Pixit> Ma quando decido di installarlo si presenta questo problema al riavvio
<cristian_c> Pixit> Ah si appena provata quest'ultima volta
<f843d0> Pixit: ma stesso risultato
<f843d0> Pixit: was?
<cristian_c> Pixit: semplicemente, da live controlla lo stato del disco
<cristian_c> Pixit: di che pc si tratta
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> e cosa era installato sull'hard disk?
<Pixit> Allora il live è la modalità "prova linux senza installarlo" giusto? E lì si avvia
<Pixit> Un ho paviliom g6 windows7
<Pixit> Hp*
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Pixit: avvia la live e manda schermata di gparted
<Pixit> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZRrouzgT2KpayM99BMAp?signature=43b1af8b2f5470c7ec83ef48a9c150513f023ce4c4f0bfa945b324ac859a7864&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0ODczNzZ9
<Pixit> Ok non so se possa essere utile ma da quì quando si parte di ubuntu si presenta il problema
<Pixit> Faccio partire la live?
<f843d0> Pixit: 15:28 < cristian_c> Pixit: avvia la live e manda schermata di gparted
<Pixit> Okk la schermata di gparted sarebbe?
<f843d0> Pixit: avvia un terminale, sudo gparted, dovrebbe presentarti una schermata
<angelmate1404lts> Pixit,  falla partire da live e poi cerca  il programma gparted  e fagli una foto una volta aperto
<f843d0> Pixit: per capire lo stato del disco, serve quella schermata
<Pixit> Ok trovata
<f843d0> Pixit: tasto Stamp dovrebbe muovere l'immagine nella clipboard
<Pixit> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GgiIkxBRziXqEKdxcYXw?signature=a18ddb714c2ae8efd3f3fd7ce55f8565c436eeabf19cd9bd8b7366e67704a1cc&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0ODc1OTd9
<Pixit> È giusta?
<f843d0> Pixit: in un certo senso, giusto è giusto. Hai installato Ubuntu su /dev/sda1?
<Pixit> No ho solo spuntato l'opzione cancella quello che c'è prima e installa ubuntu quindi come agisca dopo averlo fatto non saprei
<Pixit> Cioè quando lo installi ci sono due ospzioni una è questa mentre l'altra ti permette di scegliere si quale partizione installarlo
<Pixit> Nessuna idea quindi? x.x
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> di pazienza
<Pixit> Va bene
<angelmate1404lts> io formatterei hardisk e istallerei provando da live
<cristian_c> gparted non mostra stranezze
<Pixit> Provando da live già tentato quindi procedo con la formattazione?
<cristian_c> Pixit: apri un terminale
<Pixit> Fatro
<Pixit> Fatto*
<cristian_c> Pixit: digita: sudo fdiak -l
<cristian_c> Pixit: digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> la seconda riga
<cristian_c> la prima è errata
<cristian_c> !paste | Pixit
<ubot-it> Pixit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonio7351> Buonasera,ho un Netbook ACER Aspire One AOA150, con montato sopra Windows 7 Ultimate, il mio hard Disck e' di 160Gb. e la memoria Ram e' di 1 Gb.vorrei installare Ubuntu, mi puo' dire che versione posso usare per questo tipo di PC..da premettere che non sono bravo, sono un Pensionato e vorrei possibilmente dei consigli semplici...La ringrazio della
<antonio7351>  sua gentilezza e attendo sue notizie..saluti.
<Carlin0> antonio7351, che cpu ha ?
<angelmate1404lts> atom antonio7351 ?
<Mr_Pan> antonio7351, con quel pc e quella quantità di Ram la versione da utilizzare è Lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !derivate | antonio7351
<ubot-it> antonio7351: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<antonio7351> mi dia il tempo di controllare e poi ....Chipset Intel i945GS3 Rev.03 ..CPU Intel Atom N270  1,60 Ghz.
<Pixit> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZM2J7YY0T3nSMVujimgh?signature=adc2af375753291e2f8620f6aa9c062800ad2c46f1a6c5fba2fb52c05352e22e&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0ODg0NjF9
<Pixit> Sbaglio qualcosa o?
<Carlin0> antonio7351, segui i consigli già dati , installa lubuntu
<antonio7351> Mi scusi ma non avevo letto le sue specifiche, mi sono perso tutto, adesso ho capito...
<cristian_c> apro la foto, un attimo
<cristian_c> Pixit: sei il primo utente che manda schermata con schermo così inclinato
<Pixit> Sto dal telefono...
<cristian_c> Pixit: poi ti era stato suggerito il servizio di paste, non le foto
<Carlin0> Pixit, usa il pastebin ...
<Carlin0> !paste | Pixit
<ubot-it> Pixit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonio7351> scusatemi, posso capire definitivamente cosa devo scaricare e da dove????
<Carlin0> antonio7351, devi scaricare lubuntu
<Carlin0> segui il link delle derivate antonio7351
<Carlin0> !derivate | antonio7351
<ubot-it> antonio7351: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Pixit1> ok capito
<Pixit1> ok no non ho capito come funzioni il past devo registrarmi e farmi un account al forum?
<Carlin0> no Pixit1
<Carlin0> basta incollare nell'apposito spazio e premere paste
<Pixit1> Va beh mi sa che dovrò rassegnarmi con ubuntu e accettare il vecchio windows
<angelmate1404lts> Pix
<Carlin0> win non esclude ubuntu , possono convivere
<Pixit1> Si ma ubuntu non riesco proprio a farlo partire questa non è la prima volta che ci provo
<angelmate1404lts> Pixit1,  prova a formattare il tuo hardisk e istalla da live
<Pixit1> angel ricevuto il mio past o non ho capito come si usa? <.<
<Carlin0> pasta in canale Pixit1 : l'intelligenza collettiva è superiore a quella individuale
<Pixit1> allora dovrei formattare giusto? apro gparted e cosa dovrei fare?
<angelmate1404lts> Pixit1,  ti dico non ho ricevuto niente e poi come dice Carlin0  e giusto . Cmq ecco come devi fare  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Exxh-mAXsQ
<akis24> angelmate1404lts: stiamo andando alla deriva qui si postano e si seguono guide ufficiali    e non link presi sul web ...
<akis24> !installazione | Pixit1
<ubot-it> Pixit1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Pixit1: incolla il contenuto del terminale sul sito pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Pixit1
<ubot-it> Pixit1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Pixit1: mi pare molto semplive
<Pixit1> akis lho letto tutto ma non mi è di nessun aiuto
<cristian_c> c
<angelmate1404lts> akis24,  perdonami
<akis24> !partizioni | Pixit1
<ubot-it> Pixit1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<akis24> angelmate1404lts:  volevo solo avvisare ...
<cristian_c> Pixit1: il copia e incolla sul sito pastebin non è un problema di sistema operativo
<cristian_c> ma riguarda la minima capacità nell'usare un pc
<akis24> Pixit1:  se ti impegni e leggi bene le guide ti si aiuta e ci riesci come hanno fatto in tanti .. vedi tu
<Pixit1> ma sul sito di pastebin una volta che clicchi paste cosa dovresti fare?
<cristian_c> Pixit1: hai incollato e poi specificato il nick?
<Pixit1> si
<cristian_c> una volta fatto questo, dacci l'url del paste
<Pixit1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15437436/
<cristian_c> l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ok
<akis24> Pixit1: una che copi e incolli su quella pagine cio' che ti viene richiesto e premi paste ti si apre una pagina con il risultato di quello che hai fatto copi il link della pagina qui in canale
<akis24> una volta *
<cristian_c> Pixit1: ok, con il paste ci siamo
<cristian_c> Pixit1: con il copiare e incollare i comandi, un po' meno
<cristian_c> Pixit1: il comando era: sudo fdisk -l
<Pixit1> non ho potuto copiarlo e incolarlo in quanto la cronologia del comando era sul cell ora sono su pc e non c'era
<cristian_c> te l'ho ripostato
<akis24> segui cristian_c e le sue indicazioni  Pixit1  e vedrai che ci riesci il comando da dare e sudo fdisk -l     lettera elle .. eh
<Carlin0> Pixit1, cmq il comando è sudo fdisk -l (è una elle)
<krabador> Pixit1, non fa niente se adesso non sei nelle condizioni di ricevere assistenza
<Pixit1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15437468/
<Pixit1> ecco fatto
<krabador> Pixit1, torna quando hai la giusta concentrazione, e la macchina sottomano
<krabador> Pixit1, sei allineato a questo ?
<Pixit1> krabador io ci sono
<cristian_c> allora:
<krabador> Pixit1, da quanto fatto fino  adesso, è audace crederlo ;)
<cristian_c> Pixit1: sudo blkid
<Pixit1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15437488/
<Carlin0> Pixit1, la chiavetta come l'hai fatta ?
<Pixit1> Con universalusbinstaller
<krabador> Pixit1, il pc ha disco con partizione linux e swap,che c'è all'interno?
<cristian_c> Pixit1: la foto dell'errore
<cristian_c> non è più raggiungibile
<Pixit1> Non ne ho idea. La prima volta che ho fatto partire l'installazione di Ubuntu mi ha chiesto tra cancellare quello che c'era prima o fare una partizione io ho scelto di cancellare...
<cristian_c> Pixit1: puoi caricarla nuovamente?
<Pixit1> si un attimo entro dal telefono
<antonio7351> Buonasera, ho scaricato Lubuntu 15.10 ma mi da dato Ubuntu 15.10, e' la stessa cosa??
<krabador> Pixit1, no
<krabador> antonio7351, no
<krabador> antonio7351, se ti ha dato ubuntu, NON hai scaricato lubuntu
<antonio7351> e allolra da dove devo scaricare Lubuntu
<krabador> antonio7351, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/
<krabador> !derivate | antonio7351
<ubot-it> antonio7351: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<krabador> !lubuntu | antonio7351
<ubot-it> antonio7351: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<krabador> ma questo punta a 15.04
<Carlin0> eh , non è aggiornato
<antonio7351> Quindi vado su questo link e procedo
<krabador> antonio7351, vai nel primo
<Pixit1> ... un attimo cristian
<Carlin0> no parti da quello delle derivate che ti ho indicato anche prima
<krabador> antonio7351, lubuntu ha anche sito ufficiale, che google, te lo dice chiaro chiaro ;)
<Pixit1> ma che diamine perché mi si disconette
<Pixit1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GjHcd4jrTDusVcikngLO?signature=ee82a2c5a4ed9f16d3e1af4b7830cfdf94ee2461fc1b3feed304036c884a917b&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0OTEwNDR9
<Pixit1> ok questa è l'unica foto che è rimasta
<krabador> !grub | Pixit1
<ubot-it> Pixit1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino
<krabador> e fa sapere.
<Pixit1> Però windows non c'è più in quanto è stato cancellato
<cristian_c> dev/sda1: UUID="80fd330f-bb2f-42f6-a823-37ae6d12f923" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="dd6c72d6-01"
<cristian_c> l'errore è su sda1
<cristian_c> confrontato con l'errore della foto
<krabador> Pixit1, si hai solo partizione linux e swap. o reinstalli un'altra volta assicurandoti che il bootloader finisca nel disco giusto, ovvero sda, SENZA numero di partizione
<krabador> oppure prova a ripristinare il bootloader.
<Pixit1> ok quindi provo a ripristinare il bootloader
<cristian_c> Pixit1: sicuro di aver installato grub in sda?
<Pixit1> Io non ho fatto nulla ho solo seguito l'installazione di Ubuntu cliccando avanti
<Pixit1> bootloader ha finito riavvio e provo se funziona giusto?
<krabador> Pixit1, sicuro di aver seguito i passaggi correttamente
<cristian_c> Pixit1: è quello il ptoblema
<krabador> di non aver ricevuto errori
<cristian_c> 'fare cose senza prestare attenzione'
<krabador> e di aver , prevalentemente , indicato il disco giusto ?
<antonio7351> OK ..ho scaricato lubuntu 15.10, adesso devo fare un CD/DVD Iso e poi devo far partire dal masterizzatore entrando nel BOOt
<krabador> antonio7351, lo vedi nel manuale del notebook/netbook, come entrare nel bios per settare il boot
<Pixit1> Errori non ce ne sono stati e quando si arriva all'installazione in cui ti chiede se cancellare o scegliere io ho fatto cancellare
<Carlin0> !iso | antonio7351
<ubot-it> antonio7351: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> Pixit1, intendo adesso
<Pixit1> quindi non mi ha chiesto di indicare nessun disco
<Mr_Pan> antonio7351, esatto . ma il tuo netbook non ha dvd/cd. hai un lettore esterno usb  ?  oppure crea una usb
<Pixit1> Ho seguito alla lettera le istruzioni che mi sono state date
<Pixit1> Provo a riavviare vediamo
<krabador> Pixit1, <krabador> Pixit1, sicuro di aver seguito i passaggi correttamente
<krabador> <krabador> di non aver ricevuto errori
<krabador> ?
<krabador> Pixit, <krabador> e di aver , prevalentemente , indicato il disco giusto ?
<antonio7351> no' ho un lettore esterno, quindi ,USB posso procedeere in questo modo...
<Pixit1> Si
<krabador> antonio7351, se il bios ti consente di settarlo correttamente come prima periferica di boot, vai tranquillo.
<antonio7351> Si infatti, premendo F12 entro nel BIOS e mi legge il masterizzatore, vado avanti cosi???
<krabador> antonio7351, ti manca solo il dvd
<krabador> :D
<krabador> masterizza come da guida indicata da Carlin0
<antonio7351> il DVD lo faccio subito,
<Pixit> Ok niente stesso errore provo a reinstallarlo indicando la partizione?
<antonio7351> va bene..grazie
<krabador> Pixit, reinstalla indicando la partizione, e stando attendo a dove viene messo il boot loader
<Pixit> Ok vi tengo aggiornati
<Kobol> Salve! Una volta ho usato questo comando per sistemare il fatto che non mi funzionassero le impostazioni per l'illuminazione (sempre al massimo) da ubuntu 12.qualcosa e ha funzionato.Ora ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu 15.10 provo a darlo e non va più sempre dallo stesso portatile acer. Il comando è: sudo sed "s/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=\)\"\"/\1\"acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor\"/" /etc/default/grub -i     e  poi sudo update-grub   m
<Kobol> sed: espressione -e #1, carattere 72: opzione di `s' sconosciuta
<krabador> Kobol, da "ubuntu 12" a 15.10 , sono passati 3 anni, che per il kernel non sono pochi
<Kobol> Ok quindi è per quello... un comando aggiornato per questa cosa quale può essere?
<krabador> Kobol, prova innanzitutto a vedere se persiste il problema ,senza fare nulla
<Kobol> riavviando? persiste
<krabador> Kobol, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Kobol, lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Kobol> e poi riavvio?
<krabador> no
<krabador> incolli i link qui
<krabador> i link che verranno prodotti dagli ultimi 2
<Kobol> Ok! Riavvio e torno perché ora sono da windows. Torno subito.
<Pixit1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/LmRauQxIQdGHyXmlJ3Tr?signature=2e387a0c8ac954ab4af62b1ad50c1b824ec75c5ac2c9477d5c39196cc1d2df6f&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0OTI0MTd9
<Pixit1> ok qui cosa faccio
<krabador> "altro"
<Pixit1> ed elimino o altrimenti non mi fa andare avanti
<krabador> selezioni /dev/sda1 , clicchi su "modifica" , setti "file system ext4 con journaling"  punto di moun " / " , spunti la formattazione
<cristian_c> Pixit1: e guarda cos'è specificato in 'bootloader'
<Kobol> Rieccomi
<Pixit1> mhmmm se clicco su altro non mi fa andare avanti
<cristian_c> Pixit1: una domanda
<krabador> Pixit, esci dal programma di installazione
<krabador> Pixit, apri il terminale
<cristian_c> Pixit1: come hai creato la live?
<Pixit1> chiavetta
<krabador> Pixit, sudo gparted
<krabador> manda screen di cio' che appare
<Pixit1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Pjz08UpcTdifLLV5YoIx?signature=330b850ccffb9dae217d6a78d9dd7c7f4d949dd68ae5004e84ded58cb6a5505b&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0OTI2OTh9
<Kobol> krabador, per la cosa dell'illuminazione, ho fatto:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15437815/        http://paste.ubuntu.com/15437818/
<krabador> Kobol, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Kobol> Fatto.
<krabador> Kobol, metti a  fianco di quiet splash, acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor
<krabador> dentro le virgolette e separate da uno spazio, da splash
<krabador> salvi chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<Kobol> Grazie. Riavvio!
<krabador> Pixit1, chiudi gparted, chiudi software center, fa partire l'installazione, selezioni "altro"  e manda immagine
<brian72> salve a tutti e buon pomeriggio
<krabador> !ciap | brian72
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciap'
<krabador> !ciao | b00k3r
<ubot-it> b00k3r: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | brian72
<ubot-it> brian72: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> eccolo .
<Carlin0> lol
<brian72> ho un problema con ubuntu , dopo avvio di ubuntu lo schermo rimane nero , sono andato fino alla schermata di emergenza ,
<Pixit1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FyyweNUIQpCr6rwF3PiH?signature=07f61d332b2ce1e94867dfa6b2edfeb9d29d7bc7880b81bc97b320a944ebbf53&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0OTMxODZ9
<brian72> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/immagini/3_riconfigura_grafica.png
<brian72> ma a questa schermata non funziona il mause e non riesco a selezionare ok
<krabador> brian72, e i maiorana non hanno saputo dirti niente ?
<brian72> krabador: non ho capito
<krabador> Pixit1, allora lo vedi che ti fa andare avanti ?
<Pixit1> krabador ora si prima no
<krabador> eeeh
<krabador> non hai fatto il sacrificio agli dei , prima.
<krabador> <krabador> selezioni /dev/sda1 , clicchi su "modifica" , setti "file system ext4 con journaling"  punto di moun " / " , spunti la formattazione
<Pixit1> krabador sicuramente :3
<brian72> krabador: ahahaha , se solo riuscissi a premere ok ,
<brian72> krabador: come posso fare ?
<krabador> brian72, seleziona la seconda voce del grub, in avvio, successivamente la voce con recovery, dell'ultimo kernel installato
<krabador> attacchi un cavo lan ,al pc
<krabador> selezioni "networking" dal menu che appare, successivamente root
<brian72> heee mmm , non ho un cavo :,(
<krabador> brian72, allora, fa la stessa cosa, sperando che la wireless sia supportata. in recovery puo' non andare
<Pixit1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/VIPam6IVRpiFvGjXshVE?signature=524f5680ef0e3a74492fc2495e2221a3a1268c3ce64f382d5fdfc2c0847bb412&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0OTM0Mjd9
<Pixit1> ok giusto prima di procedere?
<brian72> krabador:  infatti non va , ho gia provato
<krabador> brian72, allora
<krabador> o cavo
<krabador> o
<krabador> !ripristino | brian72
<ubot-it> brian72: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> Pixit1, va bene, va bene anche il bootloader
<krabador> va avanti e clicca su installa
<Pixit1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uHdyb76zRV651mtUyAci?signature=1fa9bc3b3dcef8b9dfdc91bc4027adf68f1d5fa4b40315b27fcabbf6405885c2&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0OTM1NjB9
<brian72> krabador:  e non ci sarà verso di cliccare su ok ? , visto che il mouse non si vede sul display magari con la tastiera ?
<Pixit1> krabador quindi sempre avanti
<krabador> Pixit1, putroppo non posso cliccare per te :D
<Pixit1> krabador :3
<planet1> ho due pc identici collegati tra loro da un router e con installato ubuntu-mate e non c'è verso di farli comunicare tra loro neanche con samba.
<Pixit1> krabador ok attendo che finisca e ti faccio sapere se presenta problemi
<krabador> brian72, se fornissi qualche informazione in piu' sul sistema, e su cosa è successo prima dell'insorgere del problema, argomentiamo un altro scenario
<brian72> planet1: prova con un lento :)
<krabador> brian72, se no , segui tranquillamente il ripristino. Soluzione rapida e funzionale
<brian72> krabador:  il sistema e alla versione 14.04
<brian72> krabador: per quanto riguarda il ripristino da live ho paura che si cancelli tutto
<brian72> krabador: il problema si e verificato dopo un aggiornamento
<brian72> krabador: credo , anzi sono sicuro che sia un driver grafico a non funzionare o a fare i capricci
<krabador> brian72, non succede, se usi la stessa live, o successiva, e clicchi su "altro " selezioni la vecchia root, e NON selezioni la formattazione. Quando chiesto crei utente con nome diverso del primo
<krabador> al riavvio hai /home/vecchioutente
<krabador> /home/nuovoutente
<krabador> that's it
<brian72> krabador: but i have much fear
<krabador> non aver paura.
<krabador> e poi , se per esempio, dicessi, tipo che scheda hai, che driver usa
<brian72> krabador: i want try press ok
<krabador> era tutto parte di "se fornissi qualche informazione in piu' sul sistema"
<brian72> krabador: intel , scheda condivisa e un portatile
<krabador> brian72, a secco allora, seconda voce del grub, e penultimo kernel in lista, non recovery
<krabador> hai provato ?
<brian72> krabador: si e non e cambiato nulla , si avvia il tutto ma dopo la scritta ubuntu schermo nero ,
<brian72> pero dalla recovery mi ha chiesto di istallare pacchetti non verificati ,
<krabador> e succede quando si inseriscono ppa
<krabador> che , la direbbero LUNGA
<brian72> la prima volta ho detto si , il problema persiste , la seconda volta ho detto no , il problema persiste
<brian72> krabador: O.O ppa ? ma lo uso solamente per scrivere file ,
<cristian_c> ?
<Pixit1> A me con una versione differente di Ubuntu faceva la stessa cosa brian72
<brian72> krabador: e un mini laptop , di quelli piccolini , lo porto con me per scrivere notizie che poi verranno stampate sul giornale di sicilia , lo uso per il catagolo di tutto cio che vendo e compro on line
<brian72> Pixit1: che tipo di versione ?
<Pixit1> qui in chat mi avevano detto che la colpa è della scheda video che presenta problemi di compatibilità
<Pixit1> ubuntu 14 se non erro
<brian72> Pixit1:  si , 14.04 e credo che il problema sia la grafica
<Pixit1> dava gli stessi problemi che brian72 ha esposto e mi suggerirono di cambiare versione
<krabador> brian72, se non entri in recovery connesso, non si puo' intervenire nel dettaglio
<krabador> intel integrata , con 14.04 funziona con un driver solo.
<brian72> krabador: questo lo so , pero vorrei solamente riuscire a cliccare ok , http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/immagini/3_riconfigura_grafica.png in questa schermata
<brian72> krabador: nien altro
<krabador> brian72, non risolve
<brian72> krabador: davvero ?
<krabador> brian72, ripristina , e tieniti un sistema affidabile
<brian72> krabador: cioe la 10.10 ?
<krabador> brian72, e che c'entra 10.10 ?
<brian72> krabador:  era una battuta su sistema affidabile , dopo quella versione cioe 10.10 , tutte le altre versioni hanno sempre dei problemi random porca miseria
<planet1> di che cosa si sta parlando?
<Pixit1> planet1 del problema di brian72 che ha con il suo laptop mini
<brian72> Pixit1: agiungerei anche della nostalgia di ubuntu 10.10
<planet1> a ok che sistema operativo usa?
<brian72> 14.04
<krabador> brian72, lubuntu 15.10 , per un netbook puo' andare, se hai 1gb ram li dentro
<brian72> krabador: ed e affidabile ?
<brian72> Scopri Ubuntu
<brian72> Veloce, sicuro ed elegantemente semplice.
<brian72> Ubuntu è usato da più di 20 milioni di persone in tutto il mondo ogni giorno.
<brian72> Scopri Ubuntu
<brian72> Veloce, sicuro ed elegantemente semplice.
<planet1> io lo provato su vari laptop  il 14.04 e dava dei problemi con schede video,lan wifi
<brian72> krabador: avvinado da live la versione 15 cosa devo selezionare per non formattare ?
<krabador> "altro" , la vecchia partizione e lasci sgombra la casella di formattazione
<krabador> la vecchia partizione = root dell'attuale sistema
<planet1> io le derivate le ho abbandonate e uso solo le tre versioni di ubuntu
<Pixit> Ok provato ma al riavvio sempre lo stesso problema...
<krabador> "solo le tre versioni di ubuntu" ---> che sarebbero?
<brian72> krabador: esiste qualche sito per comprare dischi originali ubuntu ?
<planet1> ubuntu-mate  ubuntu-gnome  e ubuntu
<krabador> planet1, le prime 2 sono 2 derivate.
<krabador> brian72, si, puoi andare tranquillamente nel sito ufficiale
<Mr_Pan> brian72, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/richiedi-cd
<brian72> krabador: non hanno le versioni prima della 14
<planet1> vero ma sono molto simili ad ubuntu in tutto e su macchine piccole funzionano egreggiamente
<Mr_Pan> brian72, e che te ne fai di versioni precedenti alla 14  !?!?
<brian72> planet1:  mi stai confondendo , io voglio ubuntu , non derivate ,
<krabador> brian72, non sono piu' supportate
<krabador> brian72, perchè dovrebbero averle ?
<brian72> Mr_Pan: la utilizzo al posto delle versione antecedenti
<krabador> brian72, le derivate ufficiali, sono supportate da canonical...
<brian72> krabador: anche xp nn e supportato la trovi in giro
<Pixit> krabador cosa altro potrei tentare di fare?
<krabador> brian72, ed in un netbook , è molto meglio la derivata lubuntu
<krabador> Pixit, entra qui da live, per favore.
<Pixit> Va bene
<brian72> krabador: ho provato gia derivati , ma sono istabili e danni miriadi di provblemi
<krabador> brian72, microsoft non te lo vende piu', usato è un altro discorso, che puoi affrontare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> brian72, ma quando mai ..
<planet1> in questo momento io sto lavorando in live con una chiavetta dal l'ufficio e sto usando ubuntu-mate
<krabador> brian72, l'hardware supportato da ubuntu, è supportato identicamente dalle derivate ufficiali
<cristian_c> Pixit: ma hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<krabador> !md5 | Pixit
<ubot-it> Pixit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<krabador> controlla l'md5 della iso scaricata
<Pixit1> krabador ok rieccomi
<krabador> Pixit1, apri il terminale, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> metti la spunta a tutto tranne che a sources/sorgente, e la togli da cdrom
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<brian72> http://www.ebay.it/sch/Sistemi-operativi-/11226/i.html?_nkw=windows+xp+professional&_frs=1
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<brian72> nuovo
<krabador> !chat | brian72
<ubot-it> brian72: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<planet1> non ne sarei sicuro che le derivate sopportino quello che sopporta ubuntu al contrario sarebbero inutili e non verrebbero aggiornate
<krabador> planet1, convoglia meglio le tue energie, come per capire che un sistema in live, non è un sistema completo, per fare determinate operazioni
<Pixit1> krabador fatto
<krabador> Pixit1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Pixit1> krabador fatto
<planet1> e questo da che cosa l'hai dedotto
<krabador> Pixit1, lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> Pixit1, incolla qui il link
<krabador> Pixit1, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo, non il penultimo
<Pixit1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15438340/
<krabador> Pixit1, questo non serve.
<Pixit1> krabador quindi sudo pastebinit _
<krabador> Pixit1, sveglia
<krabador> <krabador> Pixit1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <Pixit1> krabador fatto
<krabador> <krabador> Pixit1, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Pixit1> fatto
<krabador> Pixit1, te lo tieni per te il link ?
<Pixit1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15438371/
<Pixit1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15438371/
<Pixit1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15438371/
<krabador> eeeh, quanti..
<Pixit1> oh scusa per il repost
<krabador> Pixit1, leggi nell'etichetta sotto il notebook, la sigla del modello preciso, per favore
<Pixit1> 584037-001
<krabador> ...
<krabador> non il model number
<Pixit1> krabador product key?
<Pixit1> E' un hp pavilion g6
<krabador> stai , con una maestria veramente invidiabile
<krabador> evitando di dire che modello è , sto notebook
<Pixit1> krabador ti mando la foto faccio prima mi sa
<antonio7351> Ecco....ci risiamo, ho installato lubuntu 15.10 dal DVD, ha fatto tutte le operazioni. poi ho tolto il disco dal masterizzatore dopo che mi dato RIAVVIA, e quando si e' riavviato, come al solito parte Windows 7 e non lubuntu, che devo fare a questo punto...grazie
<antonio7351> c'e' qualcuno in rete che mi puo' dare una riposta ...
<krabador> Pixit1, basta solo il modello
<Pixit> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/N6dXLZ4RRkWNdcbswXtW?signature=4983afc460b6bac23235deaa7eb302892be382172924ee84eb72fd039c396770&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0OTY3NTd9
<krabador> antonio7351, fa partire ildvd ,con "prova lubuntu senzainstallare"
<Pixit> Ecco
<krabador> antonio7351, connettiti ad internet, ed entra qui
<krabador> Pixit, non questa targhetta...
<Pixit> Solo questa c'è
<krabador> sotto al notebook c'è una targhetta che dice i dettagli del pc
<Pixit> Nope non c'è nulla oltre a questa...
<krabador> Pixit, allora trova l'esatto modello del pc
<Pixit> Va bene
<cristian_c> Pixit: hai acquiatato il pc nuovo?
<cristian_c> ti hanno fornito un manuale o un qualcosa?
<Pixit1> cristian_c questo computer ha 3 anni mi sono trasferito diverse volte quindi no..
<cristian_c> Pixit1: di solito
<cristian_c> la targhetta o si trova sulla cornice dello schermo
<krabador> Pixit1, se l'hai trovato in una delle case in cui sei andato ad abitare, si
<cristian_c> o sul fondo
<Pixit1> krabador simpatico..
<krabador> Pixit1, altrimenti, già sulla scatola c'è il modello
<cristian_c> Pixit1: per esempio: se puta caso tu dovessi reinstallare windows, come faresti a scaricare i giusti driver?
<cristian_c> senza poter identificare il pc
<krabador> Pixit1, lo sei ancora di piu' tu, che ci fai perdere tempo mentre aspettiamo di sapere che modello è il tuo pc
<Pixit1> cristian_c non lo farei...
<Pixit1> krabador se non lo so con certezza che ci posso fare..non vado a ricordarmi il modello di un pc che ho comprato molto tempo fa
<krabador> certo, dopo 20 anni di matrimonio come fai a ricordarti il nome della moglie
<Pixit1> g6-1319-sl
<krabador> vedi che se ti impegni...
<krabador> ;)
<cristian_c> è un po' come conservare bollette e ricevute
<cristian_c> in caso di problemi....
<Pixit1> cristian_c eheh a queste cose ancora ci sono arrivare l'esperienza mi formerà..
<Pixit1> arrivato*
<Pixit1> cioè se mettono la descrizione del pc sotto la batteria che ci posso fare io..
<Pixit1> Ma come mai vi serviva il modello preciso di computer?
<krabador> se fosse stato uefi, con uefi disabilitato e disco pacioccato.
<krabador> !md5 | Pixit1
<ubot-it> Pixit1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<krabador> come chiestoti prima, controlla md5 della iso scaricata
<Pixit1> krabador non me lo carica D:
<krabador> quale dei 2 ?
<Pixit1> il secondo sono tre righe e me le carica il primo  nope
<Pixit1> ok leggo e procedo a fare md5
<krabador> eeh, il gruppo web è oberato di lavoro, e si riflette sulla fluidità del sito
<krabador> Pixit1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<krabador> vedi come verificare, in base al sistema a disposizione
<Pixit1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/KAlCjjgxRfmU0cxEC9to?signature=8cdfe68f2a980441acb5c71287807ba865c5f7690f3c6d42dd2258e2357ee53a&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0OTc5OTF9
<Pixit1> krabador qui cosa dovrei fare
<krabador> hai aperto il link che ti ho appena postato?
<Pixit1> ok l'iso già scaricata
<krabador> <krabador> come chiestoti prima, controlla md5 della iso scaricata
<krabador> e 3
<Pixit1> quando poi sotto clicco su md5sun mi si apre quei 4 codici
<krabador> verifica se il tuo md5
<krabador> è lo stesso
<krabador> di md5 riportato sul sito
<Pixit1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4W3m94IVSIKF8AAHRNLS?signature=df233834430b6fa5640d4e3cd88752a8a9678c5c34112a7af26cdfa931983b26&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0OTgxNzl9
<Pixit1> cioè quando ci clicco mi apre questo cosa dovrei fare
<krabador> Pixit1, da quando stai in germania
<krabador> non capisci l'italiano ?
<Pixit1> ...
<krabador> <krabador> verifica se il tuo md5
<krabador> <krabador> è lo stesso
<krabador> <krabador> di md5 riportato sul sito
<Pixit1> 1)come faccio a verificare il mio md5
<Pixit1> 2) md5 sul sito a quale ti riferisci a quello che trovo aprendo il link?
<krabador> Pixit1, e secondo te, io che cosa li posto a fare i link ?
<krabador> <krabador> Pixit1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS ---> <krabador> <krabador> di md5 riportato sul sito
<Pixit1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/WM4VJOEmQ2ez7BT09b66?signature=15d7584b633f527313ef3448da3b4111db204b4e0aa6851852f812dbddd84cb2&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0OTg0MjR9
<Pixit1> questo no? quando ci clicco mi apre una finistrea con 4 iso
<Pixit1> e cosa ci dovrei fare.
<krabador> Pixit1, cosa significa "controllare" ?
<krabador> "verificare"
<Pixit1> Si ma se ad uno che non ha mai visto dei pomodori gli dici verifica quali pomodori sono marci e quali no
<Pixit1> quella persona come lo fa a fare?
<krabador> Pixit1, la persona che non ha mai visto i pomodori, si iscrive all'istituto agrario, se non vuole problemi
<Pixit1> Sto seguendo i link che mi reindirizzano sempre a quella cosa che ti ho già postato ora cosa dovrei verificare
<krabador> Pixit1, devi controllare
<krabador> che il tuo
<krabador> sia identico a quello riportato sul sito
<krabador> se rileggessi i messaggi scritti
<krabador> troveresti che ti è stato detto 5 volte
<Pixit1> ok il mio come lo faccio a vedere?
<krabador> Pixit1, rileggendo uno dei 3 messaggi in cui t'è stato riportato il link che te lo spiega
<krabador> passi che il primo è del wiki italiano che ha problemi ad aprirsi
<Guest40860> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | Guest40860
<ubot-it> Guest40860: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest40860> ubuntu 14.04 un buon programma per fare screencast?
<krabador> !chat | Guest40860
<ubot-it> Guest40860: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pixit1> Non riesco a capire ancora se devo vedere il mio md5 dal terminale o cosa.
<Pixit1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/8bgUsPBbQhi6jkWzOXxK?signature=6ff272a278d925b6c64d4c6de02e9dfcab1f7f0d0bc6fd250ca7a902a4e66fff&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0OTg5NDl9
<Pixit1> va beh non ci sto capendo più niente su cosa fare e no
<cristian_c> pixq
<cristian_c> Pixit1:
<krabador> Pixit1, non vomitare nel terminale qualsiasi cosa ti capiti a tiro
<krabador> Pixit1, in base a quale sistema è il sistema in cui hai scaricato la iso di ubuntu di cui hai fatto la pendrive
<krabador> vedi nel link che ti è stato segnalato, quale è il metodo per controllare l'md5
<Pixit1> krabador mi dice di scaricarlo manualmente o cliccare sull'incona md5 che ti ho screennato prima
<Pixit1> cliccandoci mi rimanda appunto a quelle 4 righe
<krabador> Pixit1, se ti dicesse di spararti, lo faresti ?
<Pixit1> krabador nope
<krabador> segui solo il punto in cui ti spiega come verificare il tuo
<krabador> con quello del link http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<krabador> ce la puoi fare ?
<krabador> <krabador> Pixit1, in base a quale sistema è il sistema in cui hai scaricato la iso di ubuntu di cui hai fatto la pendrive
<cristian_c> !info md5sum
<ubot-it> Package md5sum does not exist in wily
<Pixit1> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/a2Rt4yvLQ5eDyTvJhB1L?signature=0df3f1b9ad5088ebda423102047ab56833f2cd9caa76303eec1d9d8dc5711358&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTg0OTkyNDd9
<Pixit1> qua no?
<krabador> senti Pixit1
<krabador> dove
<krabador> è
<krabador> fisicamente
<krabador> la tua iso ?
<Pixit1> nella pendrive
<krabador> sbagliato
<cristian_c> Pixit1: dove hai scaricato il file .iso?
<cristian_c> dal browser
<krabador> l'hai cancellata, dopo averla scaricata ?
<Pixit1> lho scaricata su windows
<Pixit1> ma appunto è andato cancellato
<cristian_c> Pixit1: aul serio, ma moltissimi utenti qui, ci mettono un quarto del tempo a estrarre il cpdice md5 dal file .iso
<cristian_c> e compararlo c0n quello dato sul sito
<Pixit1> e dove dovrei trovarlo il file .iso se non c'è più
<cristian_c> perché forse leggono le istruzioni su come estrarlo
<cristian_c> giò abbondantemente linkate
<cristian_c> Pixit1: allora c'è un altro modo
<krabador> Pixit1, è semplicemetne una cosa che andava segnalata circa un'ora fa
<krabador> Pixit1, ma qui , non si sta parlando di inesperienza ubuntu.
<cristian_c> Pixit1: sì, un difetto di comunicazione da parte tua
<cristian_c> Pixit1: è su usb o su dvd?
<Pixit1> ma ve lho detto 2 ora fa che windows e' stato cancellato
<Pixit1> e che lho montato su usb
<cristian_c> Pixit1: con quale programma'
<cristian_c> ?
<Pixit1> universalusbinstaller
<krabador> Pixit1, dovevi dire "la iso è andata via con windows"
<cristian_c> allora:
<krabador> piuttosto che metterti a seguire una guida per un file che non avevi piu'
<cristian_c> sucdvd si può esegire controllo md5 dal programma di masterizzazione
<krabador> Pixit1, riscarica la iso
<Pixit1> krabador .
<krabador> rifà la pendrive
<cristian_c> o da verifica su dvd
<krabador> Pixit1, ma prima di rifare la pendrive, verifica md5 di questa iso
<krabador> al che fai la pendrive
<krabador> e riesegui  la reinstallazione
<krabador> torna solo in caso di problemi.
<Pixit1> come faccio a fare la pendrive se l'unico sistema "operativo" rimastomi e' il live?
<krabador> Pixit1, un mondo duro, ma ti sei improvvisato sistemista, con enormi lacune al di fuori del mondo ubuntu
<cristian_c> Pixit1: dd
<cristian_c> is the way
<Pixit1> non mi sono improvisato niente ho solo voluto installare ubuntu in quanto windows era andato
<cristian_c> !info dd
<ubot-it> Package dd does not exist in wily
<krabador> Pixit1, se md5 di iso scaricata di cui hai fatto pendrive, era corrotta, seni nel pieno di cosa significa usare una pendrive con iso corrotta
<cristian_c> Pixit1: ok, un'ultima cosa, hai solo la usb della live, o possiedi altri supporti?
<Pixit1> nope solo l'usb
<Pixit1> non era corrotta
<cristian_c> una sola usb?
<Pixit1> di questo ne sono certo ed il problema non va cercato nell'errore o non della iso scaricata
<Pixit1> si
<krabador> Pixit1, senza verifica di md5 non si puo' affermare in nessun modo
<krabador> senza verifica di md5 "non era corrotta" non ha nessun valore.
<cristian_c> Pixit1: se non hai altre usb
<cristian_c> beh, come dire...
<Pixit1> ne ho scaricate tra ieri e oggi un 5 di iso "diverse" provando a installare con lo stesso risultato
<Pixit1> quindi tutte e 5 le iso scaricate tra ieri e oggi erano corrote?
<Pixit1> quindi il file che vi è nel server a disposizione è corrotto esso stesso?
<krabador> Pixit1, nessuno puo' sapere il tuo passato, io posso parlare solo per quello che ho di fronte
<cristian_c> Pixit1: il punto è che nella guida all'installazione sivfa diretta menzione della necessità di controllare il file .iso
<cristian_c> prima di procedere oltre
<cristian_c> cosa che non hai chiaramente fatto
<Pixit1> Va beh come sempre
<Pixit1> nessun aiuto disponibile e ubuntu va a farsi un giro nel ripostiglio dimenticato da dio
<cristian_c> in mancanza di altre usb, di un masterizzatore, di altri pc da cui poter scsricare e controllare .iso
<Pixit1> in quanto da problemi su problemi
<krabador> Pixit1, a te, da problemi su problemi
<krabador> Pixit1, in bocca al lupo per tutto
<krabador> !chat | Pixit1
<ubot-it> Pixit1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Pixit1: per favore no  inquinare il log, con considerazioni
<krabador> del tutto arbitrarie.-
<Pixit1> cristian_c questa è la realta. Sistema semplice da usare? Si certo pieno di bug che neanche ti parte bella roba
<antonio7351> buonasera,ho installato lubuntu 15.10 dal  DVD ISO, al riavvio, parte sempre Windows 7 e non mi da' la possibilita' di scegliere quale sistema operativo devo sceh
<krabador> antonio7351, ti è stato chiesto prima, di caricare il dvd , con "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> ed entrare qui, da quella sessione
<antonio7351> scegliere, quindi che devo fare
<krabador> antonio7351, entra qui , da "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<antonio7351> va bene provvedo subito...attendi..
<antonio7351> cioe' dal dvd, ma devo spegnere il PC e posi lo faccio partire dal BOOT ??
<antonio7351> e cosi' oppure non ho capito...
<krabador> cosi'.
<krabador> fai partire il dvd , scegli "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<antonio7351> ecco ci sono ..
<krabador> antonio7351, bene
<krabador> antonio7351, apri il terminale
<antonio7351> come devo procedere, tengo il DVD inserito e mi trovo sulla chat...
<krabador> antonio7351, apri il terminale
<krabador> che trovi nel menu di lubuntu
<krabador> oppure premendo ctrl alt t
<krabador> contemporaneamente
<krabador> una volta aperto, copi   software-properties-gtk
<krabador> incolli nel terminale
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> alla finestra che appare, metti la spunta a tutto tranne che a sources/sorgente, e la togli dalla voce "cdrom"
<antonio7351> si' si e' aperta una finestra che devoi fare..
<krabador> una volta fatto, chiudi correttamente la finestra, torni nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sempre copia, incolla, invio
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo , ti restituirà un i
<krabador> un link, nel terminale
<krabador> che devi incollare qui.
<antonio7351> sta' procedendo come mi hai detto ...
<antonio7351> adesso si e' fermato e cosa faccio??
<krabador> antonio7351, li hai mandati tutti, questi comandi ?
<antonio7351> penso di si' -....adesso esce la scritta lubuntu@lubuntu:
<krabador> rileggi attentamente i miei messaggi
<krabador> l'ultimo della serie di comandi che ti ho mandato , produce un indirizzo web
<frenk> ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu 16.04 e da qualche tempo mi compare il simbolo del divieto in alto a dx con scritto che i pacchetti installati presentano delle dipendenze irrisolte. class 'key error'.the cache has no package named wine 1.6-i386.
<antonio7351> scusami ma mi sono bloccato....quale e' il link.....
<krabador> frenk, ubuntu 16.04 non ha ancora supporto qui
<frenk> ah..
<krabador> frenk, non ha di fatto supporto, in quando è in sviluppo
<frenk> consigli?
<krabador> e se ne consiglia l'uso solo a tester, o ad utenti esperti
<antonio7351> Krabador, scusami ma non so' piu' procedere,,
<krabador> frenk, una versione in sviluppo, puo', per un enorme coefficiente di motivi, lasciarti a piedi senza preavviso
<frenk> tornare indietro si puo?
<krabador> antonio7351, e sai leggere gli ultimi messaggi che ti ho mandato ?
<krabador> !ripristino | frenk
<ubot-it> frenk: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con una versione precedente .
<krabador> supportata
<frenk> grazie mille. gentilissimi. buonasera
<krabador> de nada
<antonio7351> va bene ho aperto la finestra e poi ho spuntato 4 caselle tranne l'ultima e poi close
<krabador> antonio7351, tranne "sources/sorgente" e "cdrom"
<antonio7351> adesso come procedo??
<krabador> poi, antonio7351 , ti sono stati dati una lista di comandi da copiare ed incollare nel terminale
<antonio7351> me li ripeti per favore...
<krabador> antonio7351, non te la prendere, ma l'inesperienza, non ti esime dal leggere
<krabador> quello che gli utenti qui dentro scrivono al fine di fornire assistenza.
<antonio7351> lo so' grazie e sono alle prime armi...mi dispiace sto' tentando di imparare anche se alla mia eta' ormai....
<antonio7351> possiamo passare avanti, c'e' sempre quella finestra nera aperta e non so' procedere...
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> <krabador> sempre copia, incolla, invio
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> quest'ultimo , ti restituirà un i
<krabador> <krabador> un link, nel terminale
<krabador> <krabador> che devi incollare qui.
<antonio7351> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$
<antonio7351> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$
<antonio7351> lubuntu@lubuntu:
<krabador> una volta aperta quella famosa finestra, hai messo le spunte, giusto?
<krabador> una volta chiusa la finestra, cosa hai fatto ?
<antonio7351> non lo so' ma ho chiuso la finestra con 4 spunte tranne l'ultima
<krabador> antonio7351, <krabador> una volta chiusa la finestra, cosa hai fatto ?
<SpakkaByTe> buonasera a tutti ho un problemino con xscreensaver praticamente se sto guardando film/video si attiva lo stesso ce modo per risolvere?
<krabador> xscreensaver, non è il gestore salvaschermo di default
<SpakkaByTe> lo so
<krabador> del suo funzionamento col sistema, leggi la loro documentazione
<krabador> o parlane in #ubuntu-it-chat
<SpakkaByTe> grazie mille
<krabador> de nada
<coghi233> salve ho provato a scaricare uma mi chiede di formare un cd... nn avendo un lettore \masteriz.... è possibile salvarlo o esportarlo magari in una chiavetta....grazie
<krabador> !usbwin | coghi233
<ubot-it> coghi233: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !usbwin | coghi233
<ubot-it> coghi233: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Guest61483> ho un vecchio computer posso caricare questo sistema operativo?
<cristian_c> Guest61483: elenca le caratteristiche del 'vecchio computer'
<Guest61483> non saprei ti ricontattero quando avro più informazioni.
<cristian_c> Guest61483: ok
<krabador> Guest61483, se per vecchio intendi 10 anni, o piu', vai di lubuntu direttamenet .
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-13
<pac> Buongiorno, ho installato xubuntu 16.10 su due macchine diverse. In una mi riconosce tranquillamente il bluetooth, nell'altra nulla. Ho provato a seguire diverse guide ma il risulta è sempre negativo. Nel gestore non riesco ad impostare nessuna nuova periferica. Avete dei consigli?
<pac> altra domanda: questo comando è tuttora valido su ubuntu 16.10 sudo apt-get install libltdl7
<pac> Buongiorno, non sono capace di fare funzionare questa periferica: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04ca:2006 Lite-On Technology Corp. Broadcom BCM43142A0 Bluetooth Device
<debianccux> ciao ragazzi
<debianccux> ho un problemino
<debianccux> ho installato debia 7.11
<debianccux> ma all'avvio del sistema operativo
<debianccux> GNU GRUB version 1.99
<debianccux> grub>
<debianccux> che devo fare??????
<pac> salve, sono riuscito ad abilitare il bluetooth attivando il secure boot, a ma non trova  nessuna periferica. Avete dei suggerimenti?
<David77> Buongiorno a tutti! Visto che "Da Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, il programma predefinito per la gestione dei pacchetti è apt, di cui se ne consiglia l'utilizzo in alternativa ad apt-get" esiste un comando sostitutivo di apt-get -f install (tenta di riparare i pacchetti con delle dipendenze non soddisfatte) per la 16.04 in caso ci fossero dipendenze non soddisfatte installando un .deb? grazie
<Noha> Aggiornamento 16.04. Terminato il pc si blocca. Arresto forzato. Riavvio schermata tutta nera. Con dvd e chiavetta non va.
<Noha> Con la recovery mode nemmeno
<rikan> buongiorno :) è questo il posto giusto per cercare aiuto?
<rikan> c'è qualcuno?
<denise> ciao :) c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Guest28820> ciao :) c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<David77> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gabriele> signori come faccio a mettere in blacklist bluetooth e wifi?
<gabriele> entrambi non funzionano dopo sospensione
<Guest28820> ho installato sul mio dell nuovo (con ssd e 16 gb di ram) ubuntu 16.04 in dual boot con windows 10. Il giorno dopo, avendo riscontrato vari problemi nell'installazione di root (è un programma del CERN, non c'entra con root di ubuntu) ho deciso di fare una reinstallazione di ubuntu. Ora, dopo la reinstallazione ci mette più di un minuto ad arrivare
<Guest28820> alla schermata di log in, prima ci metteva meno di 10 secondi! Non riesco in alcun modo ad individuare il problema..
<Guest28820> tra l'altro credo che il problema possa riguardare il fatto che la reinstallazione mi ha creato in automatico la partizione di swap che dopo ho eliminato. potrebbe essere che il sistema durante il boot cerchi la swap, che non trova, e questo lo rallenta? Se sì, coe posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> Guest28820, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<Guest28820> no sono su windows, molto ingenuamente! posso entrare in ubuntu comunque..
<Guest28820> ci metto un minuto!
<Carlin0> entra che controlliamo sta cosa della swap
<Guest28820> grazie :) arrivo!
<denise28820> @Carlin0 eccomi, sono quella della swap
<denise28820> ora sono in ubuntu
<Carlin0> denise28820, usi ibernazione o sospensione ?
<denise28820> l'opzione dell'ibernazione non è presente e ho disattivato la sospensione in generale
<Carlin0> perchè se le usi la swap occorre , se invece no ne puoi fare a meno
<denise28820> e sai come posso controllare se è attiva? io la swap l'ho eliminata completamente perchè non ne ho bisogno
<Carlin0> denise28820, ubuntu normale o qualche derivata ?
<denise28820> quello normale, 16.04 LTS
<Carlin0> denise28820, non serve controllare se tu quando spegni , spegni e non usi quelle opzioni sei a posto
<Carlin0> ok denise28820 apri un terminale
<denise28820> fatto
<Carlin0> denise28820, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> denise28820, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> denise28820, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<Carlin0> denise28820, gli ultimi 2 comandi producono un link , incollali qui
<denise28820> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24170591/
<denise28820> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24170592/
<denise28820> ecco :)
<Carlin0> denise28820, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Carlin0> denise28820, ti si apre il file fstab metti all'inizio della penultima riga il carattere cancelletto #
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi
<denise28820> fatto ma il terminale mi dice una cosa strana quando premo salva
<denise28820> ** (gedit:3047): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: Impostazione dell'attributo metadata::gedit-encoding non supportata
<denise28820> va bene lo stesso?
<Carlin0> nulla ...è solo un warning
<Carlin0> ora controllo se hai fatto giusto
<Carlin0> denise28820, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<denise28820> ah ottimo, ti ringrazio :)
<Carlin0> ops scusa
<Carlin0> denise28820, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<denise28820> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24170603/
<Carlin0> perfetto denise28820 ora la swap è disabilitata il sistema operativo non la cerca +
<denise28820> ti ringrazio, sei stato davvero gentilissimo :)
<Carlin0> prova speriamo sia sollo quello
<denise28820> ora riavvio :)
<denise28820> Carlin0 ci ha messo circa 5 secondi ad avviarsi, il problema è risolto! grazie ancora :)
<Carlin0> mi fa piacere denise28820 :o)
<denise28820> passa una buona giornata! ciao ciao :)
<Alfredo> gigirock: fatto ma non funzia
<gigirock> Alfredo, ma hai riavviato ?
<gigirock> alfredo aplay -L e aplay -l cosa danno ?
<Alfredo> gigirocK: ho riavviato il server alsa
<Alfredo> gigirock: http://pastebin.com/FGqqEHAk
<Alfredo> gigirock: http://pastebin.com/cMW7p0G0
<gigirock> Alfredo, riavvia tutto
<Alfredo> gigirock: ok
<Alfredo> gigirock: :-(
<gigirock> Alfredo, vieni nell'altro canale
<Alfredo> gigirock: quale?
<gigirock> ubuntu-it-chat
<Alfredo> gigirock: libera?
<Alfredo> ma non è questa?
<David77> Buongiorno a tutti! Visto che "Da Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, il programma predefinito per la gestione dei pacchetti è apt, di cui se ne consiglia l'utilizzo in alternativa ad apt-get" esiste un comando sostitutivo di apt-get -f install (tenta di riparare i pacchetti con delle dipendenze non soddisfatte) per la 16.04 in caso ci fossero dipendenze non soddisfatte installando un .deb? grazie
<Carlin0> David77, metti in paste ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<David77> Carlin0 perché non c'è una opzione sostitutiva? la mia domanda è solo se mai mi capitasse di avere delle dipendenze non soddisfatte dall'installazione di un .deb, cosa che fortunatamente non ho al momento
<Carlin0> David77, metti in paste ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> David77, e anche cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<David77> Carlin0 eccolo https://paste.ubuntu.com/24171222/ a cosa ti serve per curiosità?
<Carlin0> David77, quel ppa che hai aggiunto potrebbe essere la causa dei tuoi problemi
<David77> Carlin0 non ho problemi e nessun ppa aggiunto, la mia è una domanda se esistesse un'alternativa a quel comando SE avessi problemi. passo in chat
<Carlin0> io vedo un ppa proposed ...
<David77> Carlin0 non era un ppa ma un backup (ovviamente inutile e che non viene caricato) per eliminare i proposed come mi ha fatto fare f843d0 a dicembre 2016
<Carlin0> David77, i proposed una volta abilitati non basta disabilitarli
<David77> Carlin0 era un bug della 16.04 (poi risolta successivamente nel repo dopo un mese) ma f843d0 mi ha fatto eliminara la virgoletta sul proposed che era attiva anche se veniva disabilitata (bug). era appena installato e quindi mai installato nessun proposed
<pac> ciao a tutti, sono su xubuntu 16.10 e improvvisamente il mouse  ha perso la connessione bluetooth. Mi esce questo errore connessione fallita: blueman.bluez.Dbusfailederror avete dei suggerimenti?
<cristian_c> pac: la batteria del mouse è carica?
<pac> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> pac: apri un terminale
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> pac: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: il pastebin non funziona, dove ti posso incollare l'output?
<pac> cristian_c: ora è partito
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24171995/
<cristian_c> pac: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24172003/
<Mr_Pan> pac, i ppa sono il male...
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<pac> cristian_c: lo temevo è sigil che da fastidio?
<pac> cristian_c: l'eliminazione del ppa elimina anche la relativa applicazione?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> skippy-xd-daily , tra l'altro
<cristian_c> il massimo dell'instabilità
<pac> cristian_c: ora cerco di togliere tutto
<pac> cristian_c: scusami, ho tolto i ppa da synaptic va bene lo stesso?
<f843d0> pac: se funziona ora, forse si
<cristian_c> pac: assolutamente no
<pac> cristian_c: no purtroppo non si abbina
<cristian_c> ti avevo mandato le indcazioni del bot di ppa-puege
<cristian_c> purge
<pac> cristian_c: ma come si fa a sapere quali ppa ci sono, non sono riuscito a trovare il comando che restituisce l'elenco
<cristian_c> pac: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24172205/
<pac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24172205/
<cristian_c> ok, hai solo quei due ppa
<cristian_c> pac: history | grep add-apt-repository
<pac> cristian_c: quindi questi sono ancora da togliere, giusto?
<pac> cristian_c: con sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rgibert/ebook
<pac>  -r
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> pac: quel comando non rimuove i ppa
<cristian_c> usa ppa-purge
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Ak3ron> buonaseva
<lubuntinux> Buonasera a tutti,vorrei un informazione se possibile,vorrei sapere quando termina il supporto per la versione di lubuntu 14.04.....mi hanno detto che termina ad aprile di quest'anno....
<cristian_c> forse è veramente tre anni
<cristian_c> anche se ad aprile scade il supporto alla 12.04
<cristian_c> lubuntinux: 'mi hanno detto' chi?
<lubuntinux> ma sul wiki dice che è supportato fino al 2019
<cristian_c> la 14.04 essendo una lts ha supporto di 5 anni
<lubuntinux> su altri forum...
<cristian_c> 'su altri forum'
<lubuntinux> è una stronzata giusto?
<lubuntinux> Dura 5 anni quindi?
<cristian_c> io mi attengo alle info rilasciate da canonical
<cristian_c> cioè che le lts hanno supporto per 5 anni, e le non lts hanno supporto per sei mesi
<cristian_c> 14.04 è una lta
<cristian_c> lts
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<lubuntinux> Ok grazie!! :)
<cristian_c> di niente
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-14
<mr_lemo> the walking dead
<ExPBoy> mha
<carlos85> buongiorno a tutti! avrei un problema: non riesco ad entrere nell'uefi bios premendo F2,canc,esc (le ho provate tutte all'avvio)
<carlos85> potrei accederci da command mode?
<gigirock> carlos85, di che pc stiamo parlando ?
<carlos85> un samsung
<gigirock> con win 10 installato ?
<carlos85> si si, non trova il boot e non parte win
<carlos85> l'unica cosa che riesco a fare è inserire la usb con ubunto e premendo c va su grub>
<gigirock> carlos85, non essere criptico ....
<carlos85> ok scusa
<gigirock> !dettagli | carlos85
<ubot-it> carlos85: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<carlos85> è un pc con windows intallato, ho una partizione libera, dato che non trova il boot di windows pensavo di farlo partire manualmente
<gigirock> carlos85, prima cosa quando vedi grub> prova a scrivere exit e poi invio e vediamo dove finisci.-.....
<carlos85> riparte il pc
<gigirock> carlos85, 2nda cosa la usb con ubuntu deve essere fatta per uefi bios ....
<gigirock> !rufus | carlos85
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<carlos85> fatto
<gigirock> !usb-win | carlos85
<ubot-it> carlos85: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<carlos85> quello è gia fatto
<gigirock> carlos85, allora e' molto strano che la usb n avii ubuntu
<carlos85> ho provato a installare ubuntu in parallelo, ma al momento in installare il grub crasha
<carlos85> penso perche ci sia il secure boot enabled
<carlos85> non riesco ad entrare nell' uefi bios
<carlos85> altrimenti lo disattiverei
<gigirock> carlos85, ad ogni riga che scrivi si apre uno scenario diverso siccome non conosciamo i tuoi trascorsi...... ci puoi spiegare cosa stai facendo ?
<carlos85> allora il problema principale è che non carica il boot per avviare windows
<carlos85> l'unico modo per avviare qualcosa è inserire la usb di ubuntu
<carlos85> fatta con rufus
<gigirock> carlos85, se non inserisci nessuna chiavetta e avvi il pc cosa succede ?
<carlos85> non fa niente
<gigirock> schermo nero ?
<carlos85> dice premere F4 per provare a trovare altri boot
<gigirock> ah.. eccco e non puoi scegliere niente ?
<carlos85> no nulla
<gigirock> ok marca modello del pc ?
<carlos85> samsung serie 5 ultra
<carlos85> modello NP540U3C
<carlos85> inoltre, se entro in command line. provo grub>ls. mi dice Secure Boot forbids loading module from (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/ls
<carlos85> inoltre ancora, windows è installato su SSD da qualche giga, HDD da 500 è vuoto
<gigirock> carlos85, vado a pranzo quando torno ci guardo .....
<carlos85> ok, penso sarò ancora qui
<carlos85> buon pranzo
<Carlin0> carlos85, ma in pratica il problema  è win che non si avvia ?
<carlos85> si
<Carlin0> ma ubuntu è installato ?
<carlos85> si ma dato che l'avevo messo prima di windows, su una partizione del HDD da 10 giga
<carlos85> installando windows su SSD da 25 giga, ha perso la grub
<Carlin0> allora basta che ripristini il grub
<Carlin0> carlos85, hai uefi ?
<carlos85> si, ma non ci riesco ad entrare
<Carlin0> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<carlos85> nel UEFI bios dico
<Carlin0> usa bootrepair carlos85 , leggi la guida
<carlos85> ok dai ci provo
<Carlin0> a dopo
<carlos85> a dopo, grazie
<max86> salve a tutti... come installo linux su un poortatile? ho scaricato la iso.. fatto il dvd...boot da disco e poi?
<max86> quacluno connesso?
<Alfredo_1> Buongiorno, mi si sconfigura la scheda audio. Alsamixer la riconosce benissimo e come principale sulle prefrenze dell'audio-hardware non viene riconosciuta
<Alfredo_1> Ubuntu Mate 16.10 schesa soundblaster 16 value
<max86> beato a te io e dalle 9 che provo a installare linux...è sto cominciado a pemsare di nn essere ben voluto da tux!
<Alfredo_1> max86: che problemi hai incontrato nell'installazione?
<Carlin0> max86, su che pc installi ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<steed> ho installato ubuntu 16.04 lts su un pc industriale. quando vado nelle impostazioni il display si spegne per qualche secondo poi si riattiva
<steed> qualche idea?
<Carlin0> steed, che cpu ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<pac> buon pomeriggio, sono su xubuntu 16.10 e ho collegato uno scanner epson perfection v10. Ho già fatto diversi tentativi  ma non sono ancora riuscito a farlo funzionare. Avete dei consigli?riuscito
<steed> Integrated Intel® Gen8 Intel® Graphics DX 11, OGL3.2
<steed> 8 Gb ram
<steed> N3150 quadcore
<pac> ha senso ancora cercare di fare funzionare con xubuntu 16.10 uno scanner epson di 10 anni fa o è meglio pensare di sostituirlo. La pagina dei drivers è praticamente scomparsa. Cosa suggerite?rs di
<max86> salve, ho un pronlema strano.. nn mi funziona sulla shell la lettera h.. ma solo in minuscolo e soilo nel terminale
<eugenio_> ciao, ho un problema di configurazione e forse conflitti tra pacchetti openjdk in ubuntu server 14.04
<eugenio_> qui l'output del apt-get upgrade: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24176868/
<Carlin0> eugenio_, ls /etc/apt/sources.liist.d/
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<eugenio_> Carlin0, vuoto
<Carlin0> eugenio_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> ah scusa avevo sbagliato
<Carlin0> eugenio_, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<eugenio_> sisi source.list.d è vuoto
<eugenio_> Carlin0, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24176885/
<eugenio_> cmq no ppa
<Carlin0> eugenio_, sudo apt-get -f install risolve qualcosa ?
<eugenio_> già provato, no purtroppo
<eugenio_> da lo stesso output che ho postato in precedenza
<eugenio_> Carlin0, idee su come risolvere?
<Carlin0> bhe però tomcat 7 da dove esce cisto che nei repo della 14.04 ce la 6 ?
<Carlin0> visto*
<gerardo_> ciao a tutti!
<Carlin0> eugenio_, ?
<eugenio_> Carlin0, non saprei non ho istallato io tomcat7
<Carlin0> eugenio_, arriva da fuori dei repo tomcat7
<Carlin0> eugenio_, sudo apt-get purge tomcat*
<Carlin0> e poi
<Carlin0> sudo apt-get -f install
<eugenio_> Carlin0, siamo sicuri...che poi riesco a ripristinare tomcat, ci stanno girando n applicazioni
<Carlin0> tomcat su quella release ha il 6 non il 7 eugenio_ chiedi a chi l'ha installata allora
<Carlin0> e cmq non è configurata
<eugenio_> prima di operare, volevo aggiungere che lo scopo del gioco oltre a sistemare questo problema è continuare ad avere tomcat7 e aggiungere openjdk8, che ne dici? è infattibile? ovviamente mantenendo la 14.04 (nb alcune app sono incompatibili con laa 16.04)
<eugenio_> cosa mi consigli?
<Carlin0> eugenio_, chiedi a chi l'ha installato tomcat7
<eugenio_> ok, se lo trovo
<eugenio_> tu che mi consiglieresti?
<Carlin0> di non fare pasticci come invece fate eugenio_
<eugenio_> ok, cmq pensi sia infattibile tenere su una 14.04 tomcat7, che richiede openjdk7 e un'altro openjdk8?
<Carlin0> conflitti con le dipendenze come dimostrato
<eugenio_> cmq tomcat7 c'è nella 14.04: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&section=all&arch=amd64&keywords=tomcat&searchon=names
<Carlin0> è il 6 guarda bene
<eugenio_> si, sotto c'è anche il 7
<eugenio_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/tomcat7
<Carlin0> e allora prova a purgarlo sistemare le dipendenze e reinstallarlo
<Carlin0> tanto non è configurato
<eugenio_> purgandolo non tolgo vero la webapp dir?
<pac> ciao  a tutti sto cercando di installare uno scanner su xubuntu 16.10 dovrai dare questo comando: tar xaf iscan-gt-s600-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb.tar.gz
<pac>    cd iscan-gt-s600-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb
<pac>    ./install.sh è sufficiente scrivere sudo prima?
<pac> cristian_c: Grazie per il supporto di ieri, ho risolto il problema del mouse!
<cristian_c> pac: riguardo i ppa?
<pac> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> perfetto
<pac> cristian_c: posso disturbarti ancora?
<cristian_c> !tizio
<ubot-it> non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<pac> cristian_c: perfetto, allora, ho installato xubuntu su un altra macchina e questa a non funzionare è lo scanner. Questa volta però è un problema di drivers, sembrano non aggiornati per 16.10.
<pac> lo scanner viene riconosciuto Bus 001 Device 017: ID 04b8:012d Seiko Epson Corp. GT-F650 [GT-S600/Perfection V10/V100]
<pac> ma non riesco ad installare i drivers
<cristian_c> pac: definisci 'non riesco ad installare'
<pac> cristian_c: quando clicco sul deb si apre software ma dice che è un software di terze parti e non si apre.
<cristian_c> pac: cos'hai provato a fare prima di ciò?
<cristian_c> pac: con quale programma?
<pac> cristian_c: cosa intendi con quale programma
<cristian_c> pac: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pac> cristian_c: non restituisce nulla
<cristian_c> pac: non importa se non vuoi concentrarti, fa lo stesso
<pac> cristian_c: il terminale è fermo sul cursore
<cristian_c> allora aspetta
<pac> cristian_c:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24177390/
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24177390/
<cristian_c> pac: non serve linkare due volre
<cristian_c> volte
<pac> cristian_c: il primo non dava il link
<cristian_c> pac: vedo che sei abbonato ai ppa
<cristian_c> tra l'a,tro gli stessi di ieri
<cristian_c> *altro
<pac> cristian_c: solo uno e ho visto che non dava problemi almouse
<pac> cristian_c: cme gli stessi
<pac> cristian_c: ne ho messo solo uno
<cristian_c> pac: qui non se ne da supporto
<pac> cristian_c: si lo so
<cristian_c> e allora, che fai, ci provi lo stesso? ;)
<pac> cristian_c: quindi in teoria dovrei avere la macchina pulita?
<cristian_c> pac: puoi fare quello che ti pare, ma ti si sconsigkia fortemente l'uso di repository di terze parti, se non li sai gestire?
<cristian_c> *.
<pac> cristian_c: ma come si fa se si cerca un programma non presente uffucialmente?
<cristian_c> pac: puoi fare un esempio?
<cristian_c> generalmente, ciò che serve lo trovi nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<pac> cristian_c: certo, cercavo un programma per scrivere un ebook, con audio, video immagini e testo, ma non ho trovato nulla di adeguato.
<cristian_c> e non puoi semplicemente scaricare il deb dal sito ufficiale?
<pac> cristian_c: se non questo che mi chiede di installare i ppa
<cristian_c> e instalarlo con dpkg o gdebi
<pac> cristian_c: queste info mi mancano non sapevo esistesse una strada differente
<cristian_c> pac: non ha un sito ufficiale sto programma?
<pac> cristian_c: temo di no
<cristian_c> pac: sveglia ;)
<cristian_c> pac: come si chiama?
<pac> cristian_c: in qualche ci sarei arrivato a forza di google
<pac> cristian_c: sigil
<cristian_c> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sigil_(software)
<cristian_c> Sito ufficiale, sigil-ebook.com.
<cristian_c> ma guarda un po'...
<cristian_c> Binari precompilati di Sigil, github.com.
<cristian_c> ma guarda un po', vol. 2
<pac> cristian_c: ma è da li che ho seguito la procedura, almeno credo. Guarderò con calma, se esiste la maniera di non sporcare la macchina meglio evitare.
<cristian_c> pac: leggi meglio
<pac> cristian_c: sicuramente, però con il traduttore non è il massimo!
<cristian_c> [18:01] <cristian_c> pac: non ha un sito ufficiale sto programma?
<cristian_c> [18:01] <pac> cristian_c: temo di no
<cristian_c> Binari precompilati di Sigil, github.com.
<cristian_c> oltre a Codice sorgente di Sigil, github.com.
<Imenez> buonasera, non riesco a togliere i vecchi kernel dalla partizione /boot che è piena, come posso fare?
<f843d0> Imenez: come provi a rimuoverli? Che versione di Ubuntu?
<Imenez> vers. 16.04 server lancio il comado "sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-4.4.0-{31,42,45}-generic"
<Imenez> ma mi dice che ci sono delle dipendenze
<f843d0> !paste | Imenez
<ubot-it> Imenez: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Imenez> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJVQA6kOYh5
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178347/
<Imenez> allora lancio sudo apt-get -f install
<Imenez> mi chiede di scaricare il nuovo kernel ma poi non lo installa perche non ho spazio.... e sono di nuovo al punto di partenza
<f843d0> Imenez: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> Imenez: uname -a | pastebinit
<Imenez> ???
<Imenez> devo lanciare quei comandi?
<f843d0> Imenez: non so, ti sembra Manzoi?
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178382/
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178382/
<f843d0> Imenez: ma che kernel c'è in uso?
<f843d0> Imenez: Linux Tartaruga...
<Imenez> è un nome per un pc lento... mi sembrava adatto
<f843d0> Imenez: si perfetto, ma quindi si parla almeno di un kernel compilato da te
<f843d0> Imenez: df -H | pastebinit
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178400/
<cristian_c> linux tartaruga....
<f843d0> (btw, è l'hostname, semplicemente)
<Imenez> figurati, a malapena sono riuscito ad installare
<Imenez> ti pare possibile che possa compilare il kernel?
<f843d0> Imenez: si, puoi compilarlo altrove e poi operare il deployment
<f843d0> Imenez: ma non andiamo troppo fuori tema
<f843d0> Imenez: dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Imenez: ho il terribile sospetto tu abbia cifrato la partizione di sistema
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178410/
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178410/
<Imenez> e come avrei fatto?
<f843d0> Imenez: in fase di installazione premendo conferme a caso
<f843d0> Imenez: sudo apt-get -f install | pastebinit
<Imenez> se fossi come dici, riuscirei ad entrare in quella partizione da una live ubuntu?
<f843d0> Imenez: seguiamo i comandi o facciamo filosofia?
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178473/
<Imenez> eseguo
<f843d0> Imenez: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-headers-4.4.0-31 | pastebinit
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178496/
<cristian_c> Imenez: se hai cifrato, il problema è che hai la partizione /boot separata risicata
<cristian_c> non proprio una mossa geniale, in fase d'installazione
<cristian_c> Imenez: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178507/
<cristian_c> Imenez: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<f843d0> Imenez: sudo rm -rf /boot/*-4.4.0-{31..59}-*
<f843d0> Imenez: digita con cura il comando che ho suggerito
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178515/
<f843d0> Imenez: è potenzialmente distruttivo
<Imenez> posso fare copia e incolla?
<Imenez> per non sbagliare..
<f843d0> Imenez: devi, molto meglio
<Imenez> fatto
<f843d0> Imenez: df -H | pastebinit
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178526/
<Imenez> 21% grande!!!!!
<cristian_c> Imenez: non ci facciamo mancare neanche i ppa?
<cristian_c> a che scopo tualatrix su ubuntu server?
<Imenez> ppa?
<cristian_c> tualatrix-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list
<f843d0> Imenez: sudo apt-get -f install
<Imenez> pensavo che potevo risolvere con ubuntu tweacch
<f843d0> !chi | Imenez
<ubot-it> Imenez: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Imenez> ma non è stato cosi
<cristian_c> Imenez: unity tweak tool è già presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> non ti serve un ppa
<cristian_c> Imenez: lascia perdere le 'guide online'
<cristian_c> cerca di attenerti il più possibile alla doc e al wiki ufficiali ubuntu
<Imenez> cristian_c:      ma sulle guide non c'è tutto tutto
<Imenez> f843d0: ma quindi alla fine il disco è cifrato o no?
<cristian_c> beh, nelle guide non viene spiegato come montare una batteria per auto
<cristian_c> Imenez: sudo fdiak -l | Imenez
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> Imenez: sudo fdiak -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Imenez: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Imenez: il terzo comando
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178576/
<f843d0> Imenez: il disco è cifrato. E comunque bisogna pulire apt. Hai dato 21:20:04< f843d0> Imenez: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<cristian_c> Imenez: hai due dischi con linux/ubuntu
<Imenez> cristian_c: alla fine per imparare qualche casino lo devi fare
<Imenez> f843d0: si dato
<f843d0> Imenez: bene. sudo apt-get autoremove | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Imenez: non è un modo saggio per imparare, quello che hai seguito finora
<Imenez> cristian_c: hai sicuramente ragione, mi sono dovuto arrangiare con quel poco che potevo avere
<cristian_c> Imenez: lascia perdere le 'guide online'
<cristian_c> cerca di attenerti il più possibile alla doc e al wiki ufficiali ubuntu
<cristian_c> Imenez: hai mandato il comando di f843d0
<cristian_c> ?
<Imenez> si
<f843d0> Imenez: eh, ci sarebbe un link
<Imenez> è ancora fermo...
<f843d0> E allora aspettiamo
<f843d0> Del resto sta smascellando un zilione di kernel
<Imenez> f843d0: ma poi si può togliere l'atra roba della cifratura?
<f843d0> Imenez: quello no. Ormai è così.
<f843d0> Imenez: ci vuole una fresh install fatta con criterio per risolvere quella situazione
<Imenez> sto pensando a come posso aver fatto a fare quel casino
<f843d0> Imenez: tra l'altro, visto che a breve il sistema dovrebbe tornare a funzionare normalmente, basta fare il backup dei dati e ripartire da zero.
<f843d0> Imenez: semplice, durante l'installazione viene chiesto se si vuole attivare la cifratura. Si risponde si, e il casino è pronto
<Imenez> giuro che non sono solito dire "si" a tutti
<Imenez> :)
<f843d0> Imenez: peccato, saresti il mio tipo, anche senza cast.
<Imenez> pensa che dalle prime battute avrei detto che mi odiassi
<f843d0> Supposizione ben riposta
<Imenez> vedi, tartaruga.... viene fuori sulla distanza :D
<Imenez> f843d0:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178644/
<f843d0> Imenez: dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit
<Imenez> f843d0:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178660/
<f843d0> Imenez: dpkg -l | grep "^rc" | pastebinit
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178681/
<f843d0> Imenez: dpkg -l | grep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3 | pastebinit
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178686/
<f843d0> Imenez: dpkg -l | grep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3 | tr '\n' ' ' | pastebinit
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178688/
<f843d0> Imenez: $(sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3 | tr '\n' ' '))
<f843d0> Imenez: quando ha finito, dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit
<Imenez> f843d0: ok
<Imenez> f843d0: così giusto per la cronaca, posso sapere piu o meno cosa ho combinato?
<f843d0> Imenez: continui aggiornamenti senza rimozione di legacy, su un sistema con /boot striminzita, hanno intasato la partizione
<Imenez> f843d0: nel caso di nuova installazione aumento la partizione /boot ?(consiglio)
<f843d0> Imenez: nel caso di nuova installazione, non operare la cifratura del disco e non creare partizioni per gestire il sistema.
<f843d0> Imenez: lascia che /, /boot, /home, /usr, /var... siano tutti nella stessa partizione. Ha senso invece creare una partizione separata ad hoc per salvare i dati, in modo che se il sistema dovesse risultare compromesso, una fresh install troverebbe i dati intatti su un'altra partizione.
<cristian_c> Imenez: se non cifri, nessuna /boot separata, a meno che non ti metta a partizionare manualmente il disco
<f843d0> Imenez: vediamo a che punto sta, da un altro terminale, lancia il comando che ho scritto prima: dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178755/
<f843d0> Imenez: il terminale su cui hai lanciato il comando "lungo" è fermo?
<Imenez> f843d0: si
<f843d0> Imenez: uhm, qualcosa non torna. ps aux | grep apt | pastebinit
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178766/
<f843d0> Imenez: sudo kill -9 3557 3598
<f843d0> Imenez: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Imenez> f843d0: da quale terminale?
<f843d0> Imenez: indifferente
<Imenez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178776/
<f843d0> Imenez: $(sudo apt-get -y --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3 | tr '\n' ' '))
<Imenez> f843d0: Lettura:comando non trovato
<f843d0> Imenez: dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit
<Imenez> f843d0:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24178784/
<f843d0> Imenez: questo sistema ora è libero (cit. Poltergeist)
<f843d0> Imenez: come esercizio, leggi...
<f843d0> !ppa | Imenez
<ubot-it> Imenez: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<f843d0> Imenez: puoi provare un riavvio ma sono piuttosto fiducioso che funzioni
<Imenez> f843d0:  provo
<f843d0> Imenez: non usare PPA, e se /boot è così minuscola...
<f843d0> Imenez: quando aggiorna i kernel, fai pulizia
<Imenez> f843d0:  ma mo per fare pulizia dopo gli aggiornamenti basta un autoremove?
<Imenez> f843d0: e comunque lo sapevo che i ppa sono il male ma ero disperato e non sapevo che fare :(
<f843d0> Imenez: l'autoremove dovrebbe bastare
<Imenez> f843d0: ok è ripartito
<f843d0> Imenez: ja klar. Fertig.
<Imenez> ma mi dice che ci sono 102 pacchetti da aggiornare e 5 di sicurezza nella prima schermata
<Imenez> f843d0: oddio adesso c'ho la fobia di fare pasticci!!!
<f843d0> Imenez: per prima cosa, leggi quello che è stato suggerito
<f843d0> Imenez: rimuovi il PPA il prima possibile. Poi, puoi procedere all'aggiornamento.
<Imenez> f843d0: la domanda sorge spontanea, come riconosco i ppa?
<f843d0> Imenez: hai letto per più di 30s le guide?
<f843d0> !ppa | Imenez
<ubot-it> Imenez: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Imenez> f843d0: ti assicuro che lo sto leggendo ma non mi è molto chiaro (il mio inglese non è un granchè) :(
<f843d0> Imenez: ora è tardi e vado a dormire. Se incerto, non toccare niente e chiedi lumi nei prossimi giorni.
<Imenez> f843d0: già, grazie comunque dell'aiuto e del tempo speso. mi sa che forse è il caso che ricominci tutto da capo con una nuova installazione
<Mr_Pan> Imenez, sarebbe meglio il sistema é troppo compromeso
<Mr_Pan> *compromesso
<Imenez> Mr_Pan: ciao, però ci sono delle cose che vorrei sapere prima di rifare tutto. mi potresti dare 15 min ancora che ti spiego quali sarebbero i miei obbiettivi?
<Alessandro> ciao a tutti
<Imenez> Mr_Pan: Mi piacerebe avere un server "casalingo" con cui fare download via torrent sftp con chiavi rsa e avere un'interfaccia di gestione sia per i download che per tutto il resto via web (attualmente ho installato webmin)
<Guest27298> volevo chiedere un informazione su un problema
<Mr_Pan> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Mr_Pan> Imenez, installa un programma per torrent (Trasmission) e attiva l´interfaccia web
<Mr_Pan> Imenez, questo non é argomento di questo canale
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Imenez> Mr_Pan: ok cambio chat
<Mr_Pan> Guest27298, la domanda  ?
<Imenez> buona notta e grazie!
<Guest27298> scusate il ritardo ma ho avuto un imprevisto
<Delirium> sera a tutti , volevo sapere se esiste un canale di supporto in italiano per kali o essendo un derivato .deb posso chiedere qui
<Guest27298> ho installato da poco ubuntu 16.04, stasera ho collegato il portatile alla tv con cavo hdmi per vedere premium play ma sul computer si vedeva la partita invece sul televisore si vedeva solo il desktop con le icone dei programmi. Da cosa può dipendere?
<Mr_Pan> Guest27298, da gestione schermi dovevi selezionare il monitor corretto ...
<Mr_Pan> scegliere se duplicare o se gestirli come 2 schermi separati
<Guest27298> perchè però si vede il desktop sul televisore?
<Guest27298> in pratica è come quando uso più finestre
<Mr_Pan> Guest27298, eh allora ... se vedi il desktop lanci il browser e vedi quell oche vuoi ...
<Mr_Pan> Guest27298, si ...
<Guest27298> veramente il browser era giaà aperto
<Mr_Pan> Guest27298, potevi spostarlo dal laptop alla tv ...
<Mr_Pan> Guest27298, semplicemnte trascinando la finestra ...
<Guest27298> prima con win 10 appena collegavo il pc il televisore diventava come lo schermo del pc
<Mr_Pan> Guest27298, duplicava gli schermi
<Guest27298> ho capito
<Mr_Pan> Guest27298, di default con linux li sdoppia
<Guest27298> perfetto
<Guest27298> purtroppo è da 3 giorni che uso ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Guest27298, passa di qua se hai altri dubbi o domande
<Guest27298> sicuramente, grazie mille e buonanotte
<Delirium> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24179072/ se qualcuno di buon cuore vuole aiutarmi . ringrazio anticipatamente
<Mr_Pan> Delirium, questo è il canale di supporto per ubuntu e derivate tu usi Kali ...
<Mr_Pan> Delirium, comunque hai qualche casino nel file sources.list ... controllalo ... o cerca on line un file base e sostituiscilo
<Delirium> ok
<Delirium> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-15
<Alfredo_1> Buongiorno
<Alfredo_1> Problemi con scheda audio: soundblaster 15 live value, su ubuntu mate 16.10. E' regolarmente settata come principale e default, viene regolarmente riconosciuta da alsamixer, ma funziona a scatti. Se vado su sistema-preferenze-audio-sistema non me la riconosce. Poi talvolta lancio alsamixer, ME LA RICONOSCE DI NUOVO, lancio magari un filmato su yout
<Alfredo_1> ube, e si risconfigura. Any suggest per favore?
<Alfredo_1> "16 live value"
<Alfredo_1> Problemi con scheda audio: soundblaster 15 live value, su ubuntu mate 16.10. E' regolarmente settata come principale e default, viene regolarmente riconosciuta da alsamixer, ma funziona a scatti. Se vado su sistema-preferenze-audio-sistema non me la riconosce. Poi talvolta lancio alsamixer, ME LA RICONOSCE DI NUOVO, lancio magari un filmato su yout
<Alfredo_1> ube, e si risconfigura. Any suggest per favore?
<glpiana> Alfredo_1, quello che puoi fare per poter avere più informazioni è controllare l'output del comando ' dmesg | tail' al momento in cui l'audio smette di funzionare
<Alfredo_1> glpiana:fatto ma non mi da alcun riferimento alla scheda audio
<glpiana> Alfredo_1, ha smesso proprio ora di funzionare?
<Alfredo_1> glpiana: guarda, tutto a posto per un mesetto, una decina di giorni fa dopo alcuni aggiornamenti, ha iniziato a mettermi di default la scheda integrata, ho editato il file alsa-base.conf mettendola la sblaster come default e ok, andato tuttto bene un paio di giorni, poi nulla, si sconfigura da sè, come non riconoscesse il driver. Ho rimosso e reins
<Alfredo_1> tallato tutto alsa e pulseaudio, ma ancora nulla
<Dupos> Buongiorno a tutti
<Alfredo_1> Dupos: Buongiorno
<Dupos> ho un problema devo attivare un cavetto adattatore USB - Seriale
<Dupos> con il comando lsusb vedo il cavetto
<Dupos> Bus 008 Device 002: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<glpiana> Alfredo_1, intendevo, visto che hai scritto che l'audio a volte va a volte no, ha smesso in questo istante di funzionare, dato che hai dato il comando che ti ho suggerito?
<Dupos> con il comando dmesg | grep usb
<glpiana> Dupos, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4160592 vecchia discussione ma magari ti torna utile
<Alfredo_1> glpiana: non è che smette di funzionar,e funziona ma a scatti, come se il driver non fosse corretto
<glpiana> Alfredo_1, metti su pastebin l'output di lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Alfredo_1
<ubot-it> Alfredo_1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alfredo_1> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/cqubrSRR
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> Alfredo_1, hai controllato in alsamixer se hai qualche impostazione errata?
<Alfredo_1> ExPBoy: si..i livelli audio sono ok, la sblaster è settatata come default
<Dupos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24181591/
<gigirock> Dupos, ok quale e' il problema ?
<gigirock> Dupos, tu hai processore e relativo chipset amd o intel ?
<gigirock> dupos per provare o colleghi qualcosa sulla linea rs232 o 'chiudi' il tx con rx
<Dupos> esatto ho intel centrino
<gigirock> Dupos, ok allora procedi quel modulo dovrebbe essere utilizzabile dal sistema
<Dupos> usando Putty configurato in serialepuntando ttyUSB0 mi da fatal error
<ExPBoy> Dupos, quindi il tuo problema è collegarti con il pc?
<gigirock> Dupos, allora togli l'adattatore dalla usb , aspetti 5 secondi poi lo inserisci ancora e ci mandi in paste le ultime 20 righe di dmesg
<Dupos> impostando  sudo modprobe PL2303  che è l'identificativo del cavo mi da not found in directory /Lib/modules/4.4.0-66-generic
<Dupos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24181628/
<ExPBoy> O_O
<gigirock> Dupos, il modulo e il device sono configurati correttamente adesso devi avere un collegamento rs232 valido.... la cosa + semplice e' collegare tx con rx (2)
<Imenez> Buongiorno, sto facendo l'installazione di ubuntu server ma non so che opzione scegliere per il partizionamento visto che la volta precedente ho fatto un pasticcio (ho cifrato il disco senza volerlo e ho fatto una partizione /boot troppo piccola incasinando un po' tutto) quindi sono ripartito da capo ma stavolta prima di scegliere chiedo :)
<gigirock> Imenez, che dischi hai ? quanti ?
<Imenez> gigirock: ciao, ne ho 3 montati 1 per il sistema da 160gb e gli altri due vorrei tenerli per i dati (1Tb e 500Gb)
<Dupos> ho provato con Cutecom impostando /dev/ttyUSB0  ma da errore Could not open /dev/ttyUSB0
<gigirock> Imenez, quello per il sistema e' un hardisk 'bootabile' tutti e tre i dischi sono sul bus principale '
<gigirock> Imenez, quello per il sistema e' un hardisk 'bootabile' tutti e tre i dischi sono sul bus principale ?
<Imenez> gigirock: sono tutti e tre dischi interni sata
<ExPBoy> lol
<gigirock> Imenez, ok allora procedi con l'installazione e togli fisicamente i due dischi dati... installa tutto standard senza scegliere cript o altre amenita' fai una partizione / unica tipo ext4 , il grub si installa nel device e non nella partizione
<Imenez> gigirock: ok, ma quando arrivo alla scelta del partizionamento disco che opzione devo scegliere? "usa l'intero disco"?
<gigirock> Imenez, certo , usa tutto il disco da 160Gb
<Imenez> gigirock: procedo
<glpiana> Alfredo_1, per "andare a scatti" intendi che emette l'audio con continue interruzioni?
<Imenez> problema, in avvio non parte la scheda di rete e non so cosa fare
<Carlin0> Imenez, ethernet ?
<Imenez> Carlin0: pci dovrebbe essere RTL8169sc (cosi c'è scritto sul chip)
<Carlin0> Imenez, ma è una scheda ethernet o wifi ?
<Imenez> Carlin0: ethernet
<Carlin0> e l'altra volta andava ?
<Imenez> Carlin0: si... ma ho rifatto una nuova installazione per sistemare la questione partizioni
<Carlin0> installi da chiavetta o dvd ?
<Imenez> Carlin0: usb
<Carlin0> come l'hai preparata ?
<Imenez> Carlin0: con la iso e Rufus
<Carlin0> controlla il md5sum della iso
<Imenez> Carlin0: ma durante l'installazione me l'ha rilevata
<Carlin0> ah e poi ?
<Carlin0> ma quindi hai installato ?
<Imenez> Carlin0: si si
<Carlin0> Imenez, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Imenez> Carlin0: poi volevo mettere ip statico
<Carlin0> riesci a metterlo in paste ?
<Imenez> Carlin0: ho cambiato quel file scrivendo le righe necessarie e  non è piu andato
<Carlin0> ah ecco ... allora rimetti a posto
<Imenez> Carlin0: ho provato a rimetterlo come lo avevo trovato ma non è piu andato
<Carlin0> dopo aver rimesso a posto hai riavviato ?
<Imenez> Carlin0: si
<Imenez> Carlin0: faccio una foto col cell e te lo riscrivo a mano
<Carlin0> devo andare ora Imenez mi spiace
<Carlin0> a dopo ..
<gigirock> pasta Imenez pasta
<Imenez> gigirock: rifaccio l'installazione
<gigirock> ma no dai ..... Imenez
<gigirock> imenez e' facile : https://paste.ubuntu.com/24181965/
<Imenez> gigirock: ma se la scheda non va.... devo riscrivere a mano tutto il contenuto :\
<gigirock> Imenez, leggi il mio paste....
<gigirock> Imenez, 6 un fannullone devi scrivere 6 righe !
<Imenez> gigirock: lol... cosi ho fatto (come ho sempre fatto) ma non va :(
<gigirock> Imenez, sudo service networking restart che messaggi da' ?
<Imenez> gigirock: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24181983/
<gigirock> Imenez, sudo ifconfig e metti in paste
<Imenez> gigirock: job for network.service fail because the control process exited with error code
<gigirock> Imenez, la scheda non si chiama eth0 ma quel nome che hai postato...
<Imenez> gigirock: ifconfig mi vede solo il loopback
<gigirock> Imenez, la porta ethernet fisica e' collegata a qualche rete ?
<gigirock> Imenez, guarda che nelle 2 righe di conf hai sbagliato a scrivere hai scritto enxxxxx una volta e anxxxx l'altra volta
<Imenez> gigirock: si la scheda si chiama enp2s1 e si il cavo è attaccato
<gigirock> auto enp2s1
<gigirock> iface ****anp2s1 inet dhcp
<gigirock>  cosi' hai pastato Imenez
<Imenez> gigirock: errore di battitura sul file sono uguali
<gigirock> la rete ha un dhcp ?
<Imenez> gigirock:  sto riscrivendo tutto a mano :O
<gigirock> bravo
<gigirock> vado a mangiare ciao
<Imenez> gigirock: si dhcp
<Imenez> gigirock: ecco intanto allora rifaccio l'installazione
<Imenez> gigirock: buon appetito
<Imenez> ho rifatto l'installazione da capo e ora la scheda funziona
<Imenez> ma se modifico il file /etc/network/interfaces  per impostare ip statico smette di funzionare
<Imenez> questo il file originale :https://paste.ubuntu.com/24182436/
<Imenez> modifico così https://paste.ubuntu.com/24182454/
<ale1953> buongiorno a tutti
<ale1953> come si istalla lubuntu
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ale1953> grazie
<Imenez> per installare transmission server  è sufficente installare il transmission-daemon?
<Carlin0> p   transmission-cli                - client BitTorrent leggero
<ale1953> c'e' una comunita' di ubunto in ancona o dintorno per farmi dare un aiuto per istallare lubuntu
<Carlin0> ale1953, cerca i lug (linux user group)
<ale1953> grazie
<Tony0> carlin0 volevo installare ubuntu a fianco di windows 7 ma quando faccio partire l'installazzione mi da solo il drive da 500gb e non quello da 250gb dove voglio fare la partizione
<Carlin0> !tizio | Tony0
<ubot-it> Tony0: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Tony0> volevo installare ubuntu a fianco di windows 7 ma quando faccio partire l'installazzione mi da solo il drive da 500gb e non quello da 250gb come risolvo?
<Carlin0> Tony0, sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tony0> ok adesso faccio partire l'installazzione e poi ti faccio il paste ok? a dopo
<xubu> ciao. volendo fare le copie, seguendo questa guida trovata nel forum http://www.riminilug.it/tiki-read_article.php?articleId=203 dove dice di avviare da menù di recovery usando la root, questa dopo un po' si disattiva e forse qui ho fatto casino: il disco home ed il disco usb non si montano più. potreste cortesemente darmi qualche indicazione, poic
<xubu> hè da far la copia non riesco più ad avviare...
<xubu> *dalla copia sono passato a non riavviare più il sistema....
<Carlin0> xubu, sei pregato di non postare in canale link non proveniente dal wiki ufficiale ubuntu
<xubu> scusa Carlin0 ma non si tratta di lug riminesi?
<Carlin0> non si tratta cmq di documentazione ufficiale
<xubu> sì ha i anche ragione ma sono convegni ubuntu, dico bene?
<Carlin0> xubu, capisci l'italiano ?
<xubu> ok capito. Carlin0 il problema, a prescindere dal sito, resta, è possibile ricevere supporto?
<Carlin0> in pratica cosa hai fatto xubu ?
<Carlin0> xubu, volevi separare la /home dalla / ?
<xubu> volevo copiare la mia home, come di solito. questa volta ho trovato le indicazioni sul forum di ubuntu e le ho seguite per avere solo il vantaggio che i caratteri speciali da live non coincidono con i tasti, ma dalla root del recovery sì.
<xubu> Carlin0: i dischi in pratica non si montano più, anche se contengono i dati
<Carlin0> eh xubu ma bisognerebbe sapere cosa hai fatto di preciso , cmq quella guida non è per copiare ma per spostare la /home
<xubu> Carlin0: no scusami fare solo le copie, ho il disco così ripartito sda1 uefi-sda2 swap sda3 / e sda4 home
<xubu> volevo copiare la home
<Carlin0> e cosa hai fatto in concreto ?
<Carlin0> che comandi hai dato ?
<xubu> come detto sopra, la root della recovery dopo un certo tempo azzera la shell e ripresenta le opzioni del recovery, forse in quel frangente ho fatto casino
<Carlin0> che comandi hai dato ?
<xubu> Carlin0: da root di recovery quelli che vedi nel sito
<xubu> cd / mkdir /Tmp etc etc
<Carlin0> etc fino a dove ?
<xubu> al lancio delle copie che non copia poichè non monta i dischi, se vuoi ti scrivo l'errore, lo devo copiare dal pc incasinato, porta pazienza
<Carlin0> a parte che (a mio parere) toccare il sistema operativo con lo stesso in uso è da suicidio
<Carlin0> la cosa andava fatta da live
<xubu> Carlin0: e allora, ho capito l'errore
<xubu> comunque te lo scrivo:
<xubu> error mounting /dev/sda4 at /media/lubuntu/numeri della uuid command line mont -t exta -0 uhelper=udisk2,nodev, nosuid etc etc... non so se tibasta per capire
<xubu> lubuntu è la dir di una vecchia live
<Carlin0> xubu, ma se tu volevi "solo" copiare la home perchè hai seguito la guida per separarla ?
<xubu> Carlin0: trovata una live ubuntu mate 16,04 su cd se mi piloti posso eseguire
<Carlin0> eh prova a rinominare la vecchia home
<xubu> Carlin0: per metterla su un altro disco usb esterno
<garfield59> Ciao a tutti. Durante un upgrade alla 16.04 si è bloccato tutto e al riavvio ho solo la modalità testuale. Se tento di lanciare startx mi segnala errori. Chi può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> e cancella quel che hai messo in fstab
<xubu> Carlin0: rinominare come?
<Carlin0> mi spiace devo andare ora
<xubu> ahia :)
<xubu> Carlin0: posso un'ultima cosa?
<xubu> sul desktop della live in prova, il disco home si vede idem il disco usb
<xubu> nessuno?
<xubu> ok tolgo il disturbo
<garfield59> Nessuno per un crash di sistema durante un upgrade?
<akis24> garfield59: prova ad avviare da recovery mode abilitando prima il supporto di rete e poi la shell di root magari si riesce a provare di resuscitarlo
<garfield59> Ho provato con un DVD live e con una chiavetta USB, ma non me li riconosce. In tutti e due i casi mi dice "floppy not bootable"
<garfield59> Come abilito il supporto di rete?
<garfield59> Da recovery mode non parte, va in tty1
<cristian_c> garfield59: scusa, ma cosa c'entra la live col problema della 'modalità testuale'?
<cristian_c> garfield59: nel senso, se la live non parte è un proble a di tipo diverso
<garfield59> Ho provato a ripristinarlo con una live visto che non arrivavo da nessuna parte in altro modo
<cristian_c> sulla carta non sono collegati, a meno di guasti nel pc
<akis24> garfield59: live di quale versione ?
<garfield59> 16.10, poi la 12.04 e altre. Nessun risultato
<akis24> garfield59: devi usare la versione del sistema che era installato .. ma se hai provato a fare tutte queste prove ormai dubito che si riesca a ripristinare
<garfield59> Quando accendo il pc, dopo la schermata di BIOS rimane il trattino che lampeggia e basta
<garfield59> Problema HW dici?
<akis24> garfield59: purtroppo è impossibile sapere a che punto era l'avanzamento ecc probabile che grub non si avvii ecc
<garfield59> Grub si avvia e chiede utente e password, poi non so che fare
<akis24> garfield59: hai provato ad accedere da recovery mode ?
<garfield59> Sì, mi dice che non trova la cache
<akis24> garfield59: non saprei che dirti a questo punto se non provare il ripristino della versione installata con una live uguale
<garfield59> Fatto, ma non c'è verso. Una vale l'altra
<cristian_c> garfield59: come hai impostato il bios?
<cristian_c> di che macchina parliamo?
<garfield59> Boot da ATAPI DVD
<garfield59> Portatile Packard Bell Easynote MH36U109IT
<cristian_c> garfield59: cpu a 32 o 64 bit?
<garfield59> 32
<cristian_c> garfield59: quale file .iso hai masterizzato?
<cristian_c> il nome esatto del file
<Imenez> ciao, ho un dubbio su come procedere: devo montare i due dischi che contengono dati su ubuntu server in maniera che vengano sempre montati al riavvio. Devo editare il file fstab, corretto?
<garfield59> ubuntu-15-10-32-bit-multi-ubu.iso
<cristian_c> garfield59: 1) perché 15.1'0? 2) nome esatto, per favore
<garfield59> Il nome esatto è questo
<David77> garfield59: ma quindi ha su bios come primo boot il DVD e come secondo USB e come terzo l'HDD? altrimenti dovrebbe esserci anche il Boot Select se attivo da bios (spesso F12) e da li si sceglie da dove fare il boot. quell'iso non mi sembra una ufficiale
<cristian_c> garfield59: e allora non è ubuntu ufficiale
<David77> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> perché sul sito ufficiale non esiste un file con quel nome
<cristian_c> Imenez: sì
<cristian_c> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<garfield59> 15.10 era la versione già installata. La 16.04 che ho provato era ufficiale e non è successo nulla lo stesso
<cristian_c> 15.10 tra l'altro non è supportata in questo canale
<garfield59> Adesso è installata la 16.04. solo che ha dato problemi
<garfield59> Faccio un breve riassunto. Installato la 16.04 e segnalava errori ma funzionava. Però il pc non si spegneva in nessun modo.
<cristian_c> garfield59: io ti ho chiesto quale file hai scaricsto
<cristian_c> scsricato
<garfield59> Ho forzato lo spegnimento con l'interruttore e lì non è più ripartito
<cristian_c> mi hai risposto con un file che non esiste neanche nei canali ufficiali di download
<garfield59> La 15.10 che ti dicevo. Gli altri .iso erano allegati alle riviste Gnu Linux
<cristian_c> garfield59: per favore, scarica una versione non farlocca di ubuntu
<cristian_c> masterizzala, e mandala in boot
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> masterizzala a bassa velocità, e prima ancora controlla l'md5 del file .iso
<cristian_c> tanto per stare sul sicuro
<David77> questo è un nome corretto: ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> esatto
<garfield59> Trovata, sto scaricando. Ok, a dopo e grazie per ora
<cristian_c> di niente
<mcxubuntu> come creare dvd x installazione xubuntu
<cristian_c> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<cristian_c> !iso | mcxubuntu
<ubot-it> mcxubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<emanuele76> qualcuno p aiutarmi ad installare gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | emanuele76
<ubot-it> emanuele76: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<emanuele76> mi dice che il pacchetto  danneggiato e non lo installa come divento amministratore per installaro con apt-get install f
<f843d0> !dettagli | emanuele76
<ubot-it> emanuele76: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> emanuele76: sudo apt-get install -f
<cristian_c> in merito all'ultima domanda.
<emanuele76> dopo il comando sudo mi chiede la pws  e non me la fa scrivere ubuntu 16.10
<David77> la scrivi ma non te la fa vedere
<emanuele76> riprovare mi scriv
<David77> dopo averla digitata enter o return
<emanuele76> non las scrive
<David77> quanto te la chiede la scrivi e poi invio. ricorda che le maiuscole e le minuscole sono diverse
<emanuele76> adesso mi scrive impossibile trovare il pacchetto dopo apt-get install f
<emanuele76> e sono entrato come root
<David77> come chiesto da f843d0 dettaglia il tutto
<Imenez> ho scritto la riga per editare il file fstab per montare un hd https://paste.ubuntu.com/24183904/ è corretta?
<cristian_c> Imenez: hai provato il comando mount -a?
<cristian_c> per vedere se è corretta
<cristian_c> emanuele76: 'sono entrato come root' <- quindi non hai digitato il comando suggerito prima?
<emanuele76> penso di avere risolto qualcosa grazie
<Imenez> cristian_c: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24183960/
<cristian_c> Imenez: verifica l'uuid
<Imenez> cristian_c: sono un asino... c'era un carattere sbagliato nell' uuid
<cristian_c> no problema
<cristian_c> si sbaglia e si impara ;)
<Imenez> cristian_c: devo metterci altre opzioni nella riga secondo te?
<cristian_c> Imenez: hai provato nuivamente: mount -a?
<cristian_c> ovviamente prima smonta il disco, in modo che recuperi le info di montaggio da fstsb
<Imenez> cristian_c: si adesso lo ha montato correttamente
<cristian_c> fstab
<cristian_c> Imenez: perfetto, riavvia e prova per sicurezza
<Imenez> cristian_c: Funziona... ora provo con l'altro
<nicoloca> come fare dvd installazione xubuntu
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> nicoloca: mi pare sia già stata fatta questa domanda poco fa
<cristian_c> nicoloca: domanda a mcxubuntu
<nicoloca> ok
<Guest45137> buonasera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> Guest45137, buoansera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Guest45137
<ubot-it> Guest45137: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest45137> grazie
<Guest45137> volevo un consiglio su un buon lettore di file audio
<Mr_Pan> vlc
<Guest45137> lo devo impostare come lettore principale per file audio e video
<Guest45137> sapete dirmi dove trovare una guida per lmms
<cristian_c> Guest45137: da riga di comando?
<cristian_c> prrché lmms?
<Guest45137> con windows avevo provato fl studio e questo mi sembrava simile
<Guest45137> vorrei provare a creare qualcosa
<Guest45137> mi suggerite qualcosa di meglio?
<cristian_c> fruity loops
<cristian_c> Guest45137: ah, non un riproduttore
<cristian_c> per creare musica, intendi, mixare tracce, eccc...
<Guest45137> si
<Guest45137> ma mi serve anche un riproduttore
<cristian_c> Guest45137: uno tra i tanti riproduttori ti è stato consigliato
<cristian_c> !peogrammi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'peogrammi'
<cristian_c> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<Guest45137> ok grazie mille
<cristian_c> di niente
<Guest45137> scusa ancora, ma per fruity loops serve un programma come wine?
<Guest45137> buonanotte
<pedar> buona sera
<pedar> sto tentando di installare ubuntu 16.04 in dual boot con win 10 preistallato su Asus N552VW-FI202T VivoBook Portatile ma continua a darmi problemi
<pedar> soluzioni o aiutino?
<pedar> nessuna idea?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | pedar
<ubot-it> pedar: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pedar> dual boot win 10 preinstallato e ubuntu 16.04 problemi
<pedar> ok nessuno in grado di aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> pedar, se non descrivi il problema, non ti aiuterà nessuno
<fabio_cc> pedar, sei entrato alle 21:10 e ancora non hai detto qual è il problmea
<fabio_cc> *problema
<cristian_c> pedar: dovresti prestare più attenzione a quello che scrive ubot-it ;)
<pedar> l'ho scritto fabio_cc
<pedar> sto istallando ubuntu 16.04 con win 10 preistallato su Asus N552VW-FI202T VivoBook Portatile
<pedar> mi esce la maschera del dual boot ma non va
<pedar> adesso lo sto facendo per la 4 volta...
<fabio_cc> [21:10:05] * pedar (02ee9534@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.2.238.149.52) è entrato
<fabio_cc> [21:10:24] <pedar> buona sera
<fabio_cc> [21:11:12] <pedar> sto tentando di installare ubuntu 16.04 in dual boot con win 10 preistallato su Asus N552VW-FI202T VivoBook Portatile ma continua a darmi problemi
<fabio_cc> [21:11:22] <pedar> soluzioni o aiutino?
<fabio_cc> [21:13:22] <pedar> nessuna idea?
<fabio_cc> [21:24:22] <pedar> dual boot win 10 preinstallato e ubuntu 16.04 problemi
<fabio_cc> [21:26:39] * nevil ha chiuso la connessione (Client Quit)
<fabio_cc> [21:36:56] <pedar> ok nessuno in grado di aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> pedar, hai detto solo che da problemi, ma non avevi detto il problema
<pedar> ok scusatemi
<pedar> ma quando non mi funziona qualcosa mi faccio prendere la mano
<cristian_c> pedar: piuttosto che ripetere qualcosa in modo identico
<cristian_c> cerca di concentrarti su cosa non va
<cristian_c> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> pedar: cerca di fornire tutti i dettagli possibili
<cristian_c> per aiutarti a farti aiutare
<pedar> allora per prima cosa ho disattivato il secure boot
<cristian_c> e poi?
<pedar> poi ho installato ubuntu 16.04 affianco a win 10 come da soluzione proposta da ubuntu
<pedar> raga non so che è successo ma ora funziona il dual boot (sembra almeno)
<pedar> ho provato seguendo una guida a modificare un parametro nomodeset e sembra funzionare anche se ho una qualità video orrenda
<cristian_c> un attiko
<pedar> probabilmente non usa i driver giusti della scheda video
<cristian_c> pedar: hai scheda nvidia
<cristian_c> pedar: quale nvidia?
<pedar> aspetta che vado a guardare sulle caratteristiche tecniche
<pedar> nVidia Geforce GTX 960M
<cristian_c> pedar: apri Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> pedar: dimmi quando l'hai aperto
<pedar> dove li trovi?
<cristian_c> cercalo nella dash
<cristian_c> il sistema è in inglese o in italiajo?
<cristian_c> *italiano
<pedar> italiano
<cristian_c> ok, apri la dash e scrivi driver aggiuntivi
<pedar> trovati
<cristian_c> pedar: quali driver elenca?
<pedar> mi dice che usa x.org x server
<cristian_c> ok, ma quali driver elenca?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pedar> il primo sito e down per manutenzione
<cristian_c> pedar: scegline hno di tua preferenza
<cristian_c> l'importante è linkare la schermata
<pedar> cristian_c finchè non arriva il link da confermare non posso fare nulla
<pedar> in più ora l'ho riavviato e non riconosce piu' la password
<pedar> e anche se vado in sessione ospite chi butta fuori
<cristian_c> -,-
<pedar> che bip succede?
<cristian_c> pedar: non conosci nessun sito di hosting immagini?
<cristian_c> imgur, tinypic, ecc....
<cristian_c> non dovevi riavviare
<cristian_c> pedar: hai impostato solo nomodeset?
<pedar> no
<pedar> si
<cristian_c> ....
<pedar> solo nomodeset
<cristian_c> pedar: e come l'hai impostato, esattamente?
<pedar> all'avvio della live con f6 se non ricordo male
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pedar: ma tu dici di averlo installato
<cristian_c> che c'entra la live?
<pedar> esattamente cosi
<pedar> Following ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2316462&highlight=ASUS I was able to run the installation CD. I set in the grub menu "nomodeset" and the installation didnot require any manual intervention. I have now dual boot Win 10 and Ubuntu 16.04 under uefi.
<pedar> non ricordo come sono entrato nel grub
<pedar> cmq posso rifare tutto da capo dal momento che sia su win che su ubuntu non ho nulla
<pedar> anzi a sto punto credo mi convenga....non legge la password ha un video obbrobbioso
<pedar> riparto con la live
<pedar> faccio bene cristian_c?
<cristian_c> no
<pedar> ok
<cristian_c> pedar: se hai già installato il sistema, non capisco il senso di bootarla
<cristian_c> pedar: l'importante è che tu accedi al grub fel sistema installato
<pedar> vero ma se non riesco ad entrare nel sistema nemmeno come ospite..
<pedar> ti seguo pari pari
<pedar> sono con due pc
<cristian_c> pedar: hai accesso al grub?
<pedar> come faccio?
<pedar> come avrai capito non sono praticissimo di linux
<cristian_c> quando accendi la macchina, appare il grub dopo la schermata del produttore?
<cristian_c> con la scelta 'ubuntu', 'opzioni avanzate', eccc,...
<pedar> adesso sono con grub>
<pedar> è quello che volevi?
<cristian_c> no
<pedar> ok
<cristian_c> quella è grub console
<pedar> che non ci serve
<cristian_c> pedar: il momento precedente
<cristian_c> prima di quella
<pedar> quella con ubuntuùopzioni avanzate
<pedar> ecc ecc
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> appare?
<pedar> si
<cristian_c> pedar: arriva a quella intanto
<pedar> ok
<cristian_c> in corrispondenza di 'ubuntu', premi 'e'
<pedar> ok
<pedar> setparams ecc.ecc.
<cristian_c> pedar: cancella quiet splash
<cristian_c> inserisci nomodeset al loro posto
<cristian_c> premi f10
<pedar> non c'è
<cristian_c> c'è
<cristian_c> quiet splash c'è
<cristian_c> cancella le due stringhe
<cristian_c> scrivi nomodeset al loro posto
<cristian_c> premi f10
<pedar> nomodeset è scritto prima di quiet spash
<cristian_c> strano
<pedar> allora..
<cristian_c> hai detto di averlo inserito sull live con f6
<cristian_c> cancella quiet splash
<cristian_c> premi f10
<pedar> fatto
<cristian_c> dovrebbe permetterti di arrivare come prima al desktop
<pedar> esatto
<cristian_c> dopodiché apri driver aggiuntivi
<pedar> non posso
<cristian_c> descrivi quali driver elenca
<pedar> non riesco ad entrare
<pedar> password non la prende
<pedar> sessione ospite non va
<cristian_c> pedar: sicuro di non aver toccato qualcos'tro?
<cristian_c> pedar: magari è errata
<pedar> sicuro
<cristian_c> pedar: controlla bloc musc
<cristian_c> *block maiusc / cals lock
<cristian_c> *caps
<pedar> se metto password mi si apre un pop up in alto che dice si è verificato un errore a programma di sistema
<cristian_c> non ho idea
<cristian_c> pedar: proverei a reinstallare evitando pasticci
<pedar> infatti
<cristian_c> pedar: aolo che dopo aver instalato, dal grub premi 'e', cancelli quiet splash, aggiunvi nomodeset, f10
<pedar> riparto con la live
<cristian_c> dopodiché vai in driver aggiunfivi e selezioni il driver appropriato per la tua nvidia
<cristian_c> purtroppo i driver open nouveau sono buggati su ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma con i driver proprietari non ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> ovviamente parlo sempre dei driver open o proprietari, per la nvidia
<pedar> riparto con live o con install direttamente?
<cristian_c> pedar: anc hs install, se hai già provato il sistema in live
<cristian_c> *anche
<pedar> e reinstallo al posto di quello che ho hia installato giusto
<cristian_c> se riscontri che in live, a parte il video, va tutto bene. puoi direttamente bootare l'install
<cristian_c> pedar: sì
<cristian_c> non ap se hai solo ubuntu o windows o altro in dual b0ot
<cristian_c> b0ot
<pedar> solo win 10 preistallato
<cristian_c> pedar: quindi occhio alle opzioni di installazione
<cristian_c> pedar: però ho un sospetto
<cristian_c> se ti appare f6
<pedar> scusa?
<cristian_c> pedar: è un pc nuovo quindi?
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pedar> arrivato ieri
<pedar> sono alla pagina elimina ubuntu e reinstalla
<pedar> faccio quella o altro dove scelgo le partizioni?
<cristian_c> pedar: appare questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=01-16.04.png ?
<pedar> no
<cristian_c> oppure questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Grub.jpg
<cristian_c> bootando la live
<cristian_c> pedar: però hai parlato di f6
<pedar> questo
<pedar> però mi stai facendo venire il dubbio che f6 l'ho letto da qualche parte ma non l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> pedar: ok, comunque, procedi con le opzioni di installazione, scegliendo l'opzions dual boot
<pedar> è dalle 18 che sto dietro a sta cosa
<cristian_c> ah,k
<pedar> quindi elima ubuntu 16.04 e reinstalla
<cristian_c> pedar: meglio così se non l'hai toccato
<cristian_c> pedar: verifica solo che appaia l'opzione giusta tra quelle di installazione
<cristian_c> pedar: NON scegliere 'cancella il disco e reinstalla ubuntu'
<cristian_c> altrimenti perderai windows 10
<pedar> no no
<cristian_c> pedar: se ci sono problemi arrivato a quel punto, torna pure qui
<cristian_c> !installazione | pedar può esserti molto utile
<ubot-it> pedar può esserti molto utile: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pedar> ho scelto elimina ubuntu 16.04 e reinstalla
<pedar> cristina_c spero solo di tornare per ringraziarti
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere l'opzione corrstta
<cristian_c> *corretta
<cristian_c> pedar: in bocca al lupo
<pedar> grazie anche se ho scritto cristina
 * cristian_c è abituato :(
<pedar> notte e a domani per (spero) i ringraziamenti
<cristian_c> buona notte, pedar
<kPlamah> wow.
<kPlamah> esiste ancora mirc :°)
<Ajabulle`> qualcuno vivo o tutti bot?
<motore> buonasera a tutti, non riesco a far funzionare la stampante collegata al router tramite usb
<motore> il ruoter (asus) dice che è abilitata "modalità monopolio 192.168.1.2"....... ma non riesco a installarla da "stampanti"
<motore> ho provato a cercare su forum, ma le soluzioni proposte non funzionano....
<cristian_c> motore: consulta il manuale della stampante
<cristian_c> motore: dovrebbe essere necessario aggiungerla come stampante di rete dalla finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> e naturalmente abiitare il print server sul modem/router
<motore> cristian_c   sto provando dalla finestra stampanti... ma non riesco.......
<motore> Modello di stampante:  Hewlett-Packard HP Color LaserJet 1600  Stato stampa:  Abilitato
<cristian_c> motore: dovrebbe essere necessario aggiungerla come stampante di rete dalla finestra stampanti
<motore> sul router sembrerebbe tutto ok, ma dalla finestra stampanti non la vedo
<cristian_c> e naturalmente abiitare il print server sul modem/router
<cristian_c> 'aggiungi stam'ante'
<cristian_c> di rete
<motore> ok... trova stampante --->
<cristian_c> ....
<motore> stampante windows via samba ---->
<cristian_c> motore: consulta il manuale della stampante, riguardo la determinazione dell'ip e quant'altro...
<cristian_c> motore: se usa il prptocollo smb allora è quello
<motore> dal manuale della stampante non ricavo nulla di buono...... non parla di rete.....
<cristian_c> motore: e anche il manuape del router
<motore> provo....
<motore> negativo... sul manuale c'è indicata solo di scaricare un exe... per configurare la stampante di rete con s.o. windows
<motore>  ASUS EZ Printer Sharing (solo sistema operativo Windows) FAQ   Download Now!
<cristian_c> motore: prova protocollo samba , se lo supportw
<cristian_c> a
<motore> niente da fare.. non riesco proprio a trovare nulla.
<Carlin0> ma hai provato a installarla collegandola direttamente al pc ?
<cristian_c> motore: per l'uso come stampante di rete, devi specificare l'ip
<cristian_c> e il router ti da un'idea di quale sia
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-16
<ignifugo> qup
<stefano_> buon giorno
<stefano_> ho lanciato filezilla e fin qua tutto bene , nel momento in cui ho minimizzato la finestra questa è scomparsa ma il processo è ancora in esecuzione. c'è un modo da terminale per farla riapparire?
<gigirock> stefano_, ci dici in che contesto ?
<gigirock> cmq generalmente alt + tab  o windos + tab 'ciclano' tra le finestre .... prova
<stefano_> ho lanciato filezilla e fin qua tutto bene , nel momento in cui ho minimizzato la finestra questa è scomparsa ma il processo è ancora in esecuzione. c'è un modo da terminale per farla riapparire?
<gigirock> stefano_, hai letto ?
<gigirock> stefano_, ci dici in che contesto ?
<gigirock> cmq generalmente alt + tab  o windos + tab 'ciclano' tra le finestre .... prova
<stefano_> gigirock, ho gia provato la finestar è come se non esistesse
<stefano_> è rimasto solo il processo in background
<stefano_> che tra le altre cose lavora
<stefano_> dato che mi sta scaricando dall'ftp
<gigirock> stefano_, e allora dal terminale ps -ea | grep filezilla
<gigirock> poi un bell kill #processo e vediamo chi vince...............
<stefano_> e questo ero capace pure io a farlo :P
<stefano_> se facciuo cosi mi perdo la coda su filezilla
<stefano_> tutto li il problema
<gigirock> stefano_, si sara' sminkiata la finetra o l'istanza del programma
<stefano_> sarò costretto a killare
<stefano_> credo
<gigirock> yes..
<gigirock> stefano_, potresti provare via dbus ma non saprei che comando dare
<gigirock> !dbus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dbus'
<stefano_> o usando DISPLAY
<gigirock> cmq procedi con il kill che e' na certezza
<gigirock> stefano_, se alt tab non seleziona la finestra vuol dire che il processo n ha generato la finestra
<stefano_> e ma la finestra c'era si è chiusa al minimize
<gigirock> stefano_, quale e' lo shotcut di maximize ?
<gigirock> stefano_, quale e' lo sho*rtcut di maximize ?
<stefano_> super + M
<stefano_> credo
<stefano_> confermo
<gigirock> stefano_, prova ctrl w o win w
<gigirock> stefano_, anche ctrl alt tab
<gigirock> -......
<gigirock> eh ha premuto poweroff
<Rino_8-3> Salve
<pac> Buon pomeriggio a tutti, sto cercando di fare funzionare il mio scanner editando con gedit sudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules, ho inserito il mio scanner # Epson perfection V10
<pac>   ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="012d", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<pac> LABEL="libsane_rules_end" ma senza successo.
<MajorDeew> Salve
<MajorDeew> C'è qualcuno?
<David77> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<MajorDeew> ??
<David77> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<MajorDeew> vabbè comunque... Un mio amico ha installato sul portatile Ubuntu Mate. lo ha usato per un bel po di tempo, però oggi, dopo un aggiornamento di pacchetti (probabile kernel) e un successivo reboot, gli si prensenta la scritta "missing operative system". come può risolvere senza formattare tutto?
<MajorDeew> Non gli si presenta neanche un prompt, GRUB, non può fare niente
<David77> MajorDeew: chiedi al tuo amico di venire quì nel canale
<MajorDeew> è seduto vicino a me
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> seguite la guida per il ripristino
<mateitalia> salve a tutti mi dice scheda wifi disattivata come faccio ad attivarla
<MajorDeew> si ma di solito, se è un problema di grub, si presenta un prompt minimale GRUB>
<mateitalia> acer es15
<mateitalia> acer es1 522 255q
<mateitalia> che devo fare
<Carlin0> mateitalia, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<David77> !dettagli | mateitalia
<ubot-it> mateitalia: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<mateitalia> ubuntu mate 32 bit dice che la scheda di rete wifi no funziona
<Carlin0> mateitalia, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<mateitalia> si sono da ubuntu dimmi
<mateitalia> che devo fare
<Carlin0> mate apri un terminale e scrivi
<Carlin0> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> mateitalia, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> mateitalia, il 2° comando genera un link , incollalo qui
<MajorDeew> Scusate se vi interrompo, è possibile ripristinare il sistema installato nel harddisk tramite una libe boot usb di Ubuntu Mate?
<mateitalia> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhO19VvwkjT0
<mateitalia> che devo fare ora
<Carlin0> MajorDeew, hai seguito la guida che ti ho indicato ?
<Carlin0> mateitalia, dai il 2° comando
<MajorDeew> Carlin0 non carica niente, non carica grub, ne il sistema, si presenta solo una scritta "Missing Operative System..."
<Carlin0> mateitalia, rispondi alla domanda ...
<Carlin0> MajorDeew, hai seguito la guida che ti ho indicato ?
<mateitalia> si perche
<Carlin0> ops
<mateitalia> che devo fare reinstallare il sistema
<Carlin0> MajorDeew, rispondi alla domanda
<Carlin0> MajorDeew, hai seguito la guida che ti ho indicato ?
<Carlin0> 15:32:02<Carlin0> mateitalia, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> 15:32:26<Carlin0> mateitalia, il 2° comando genera un link , incollalo qui
<MajorDeew> Carlin0, adesso la seguo, non avevo visto la seconda parte
<mateitalia> sto facendo sudo apt get per vedere di aggiornare il sistema
<Carlin0> vabbè mateitalia quando ti decidi a dare il 2° comando faccelo sapere
<mateitalia> quale comando scusami no sto capendo
<Carlin0> allora rileggi
<MajorDeew> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<mateitalia> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjqX2Zr28uy
<mateitalia> ho fatto e riporta solo questo come comando
<MajorDeew> Carlin0 ma se fosse realmente un errore di grub, installazione corrotta o quant'altro, che messaggi di errore dovrei ricevere?
<MajorDeew> Grazie ciccio, sei un dio
<MajorDeew> no però apparte gli scherzi, grazie mille, abbiamo fatto tramite lave usb, non con super grub o altro
<Carlin0> è lo stesso
<Carlin0> MajorDeew, quindi risolto ?
<MajorDeew> haha si, grazie mille
<Carlin0> bene :o)
<pac> sono su xubuntu 16.10 e prima di cambiare il mio scanner volevo provarlo a farlo funzionare ma con questa procedura non riesco: gedit sudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules, ho inserito il mio scanner # Epson perfection V10
<pac>   ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="012d", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<pac> LABEL="libsane_rules_end"  è giusto o sto sbagliando qualcosa?
<David77> pac ma con, per esempio, spimple scan hai visto se funziona?
<pac> David77: si ma non trova nulla
<David77> pac non so se è argomento per il canale, ma sulla mia 16.04 2 scanner, vecchi, che funzionavano sulla 14.04 sulla 16.04 non andavano
<pac> David77: non è un a buona notizia, quindi devo cambiarlo?
<Carlin0> pac, magari prova da live prima di installare
<pac> Carlin0: la live di 16.10?
<matteo777> ciao ragazzi.
<matteo777> ho un problema con ubuntu: ieri ho fatto l'aggiornamento, ho la versione 14.04. Dopo aver riavviato il sistema è notevolmente meno reattivo e inoltre non riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo con i tasti del notebook...
<David77> matteo777 hai fatto un normale aggiornamento o hai fatto un avanzamento alla 14.04?
<matteo777> normale aggiornamento
<matteo777> come al solito
<David77> mi sembra strano. hai riscontrato degli errori durante l'aggiornamento?
<matteo777> il giorno prima ho tentato l'avanzamento alla 16.04 lts ma non è andato a buon fine, così ho dovuto ripristinare la 14.04.
<matteo777> praticamente me l'ha reinstallata e funzionava bene ma dopo l'aggiornamento di ieri ho questi problemi.
<matteo777> ho notato però che il sistema si avvia e si spegne più rapidamente
<David77> forse è l'avanzamento non riuscito che ha dato problemi e il successivo ripristino. in che senso è meno reattivo?
<matteo777> i programmi si aprono e si chiudono più lentamente
<matteo777> anche il semplice browser
<matteo777> però il ripristino in teoria mi ha reinstallato il sistema da zero, infatti funzionava bene fino all'aggiornamento di ieri
<matteo777> quasi quasi provo a mettere la live della 16.04 lts su usb e installarla da lì invece di fare l'upgrade da "aggiornamento software"...cosa dici?
<akis24> matteo777:  il sistema per quanto funzionante è parzialmente incasinato  dai tentativi effettuati salvati quello che ti serve e reinstalla la 16.04 da zero " il ripristino ha solo corretto quanto era stato cambiato "
<matteo777> la posso installare usando la live da usb?
<akis24> matteo777:  ovvio che si se il pc permette l'avvio da usb
<matteo777> sì, anche perche il notebook dell non ha un lettore dvd
<akis24> matteo777:  creati la usb con rufus e procedi all'installazione
<matteo777> ah ok, creatore di dischi di avvio non va bene?
<akis24> matteo777: se hai winz usa rufus oppure puoi anche fare con il comando dd da linux
<akis24> matteo777: creatore dischi non sono certo funzioni specie le versioni precedenti
<matteo777> rufus non l'ho installato
<matteo777> non lo trovo neanche nel software center nè in gestore pacchetti
<akis24> matteo777:  basta scaricarlo e avviarlo .. senza installazione  →  https://rufus.akeo.ie/?locale=it_IT
<akis24> matteo777:  rufus si usa con sistema windows .. non su linux
<matteo777> ho linux
<matteo777> ho installato ubuntu 14.04
<matteo777> provo con creatore di dischi di avvio
<akis24> puoi sempre usare il comando dd da terminale  o provare con creatore dischi ma credo che con la 16.04 potrebbe avere problemi a creare la usb
<matteo777> mmm...da terminale non sono un granchè
<akis24> :-)
<matteo777> sono un po' arrugginito coi comandi
<akis24> prova con creatore dischi poi si vede nel caso
<matteo777> grazie mille per il momento
<matteo777> gentilissimi+
<akis24> di nulla
<giors> buongiorno chiedo scusa ho dimenticato la pssword come posso recuperarla ?
<fra95> Qualcuno online?
<f843d0> !qualcuno | fra95
<ubot-it> fra95: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fra95> Dunque, sto avendo molti problemi con l'installazione di Ubuntu 16.10 su Usb. La memoria dove da stamani sto cercando di installare è una Patriot Memory Supersonic Rage 2. Inizialmente finita l'installazione il sistema nemmeno si avviava. Dopo aver riscaricato e flashato di nuovo la iso il sistema si avvia, ma ci impiega un secolo; successivamente
<fra95> è inutilizzabile: dal clic col destro all'apertura del menu passano 3 minuti di media
<fra95> Le ho provate veramente tutte. Mi va più veloce su una SD con adattatore usb 2.0 che su questa, che dichiarano 400 in lettura e 200 in scrittura.
<f843d0> fra95: è per questo che vendono gli hard disk
<fra95> Ma a me serve su Usb
<fra95> Altrimenti non avrei questo problema
<fra95> E per diverso tempo ho usato l'Sd, ma lo spazio sta finendo
<f843d0> fra95: hai controllato su quel computer e su quella usb port le performances, da un OS funzionante?
<f843d0> fra95: e poi dipende anche dall'hardware dell'host. Un sistema live come gira li sopra?
<fra95> Ho cambiato 2 pc e provato tutte le porte, benchmark non ne ho fatti ma bootano (entrambi) Kali e Ubuntu
<fra95> Però se uso questa memoria ho problemi
<fra95> Ora sto provando ad installare con partizionamento manuale
<f843d0> fra95: ogni tanto dare risposte precise e fornire quadri completi aiuta, ma continua pure le tue installazioni
<fra95> Uno è uno zenbook con i7 7600U e 8 di ram
<fra95> Nell'hardisk c'è windows e periodicamente ci uso le due live che ho
<fra95> Porte tutte 3.0
<fra95> L'altro è un toshiba un po' datato, sempre 8 di ram, niente hard disk (lo uso solo per le live)
<fra95> Processore è un i7 HQ di cui non ricordo la sigla perchè è passato del tempo, se mi dai un attimo entro nel bios e guardo
<fra95> E non c'è bisogno di innervosirsi, mi sembra di aver chiesto con educazione
<f843d0> fra95: ma quindi, Ubuntu 16.10 live, non dà problemi, e risponde ragionevolmente in tempi buoni. Invece, installato sul device USB, fa fatica. E' corretto?
<fra95> Esattamente
<f843d0> fra95: io sono tranquillissimo, è solo fastidioso dover estorcere informazioni con le pinze
<fra95> Quando lo lancio da SD con un'adattatore usb 2.0 va bene, quando uso questa nulla da fare
<f843d0> fra95: hai a disposizione un'altra memoria USB su cui provare l'installazione?
<fra95> già provato con una corsair
<f843d0> fra95: und?
<fra95> voyager gt 3.0, di qualche anno fa
<fra95> Boota puntuale ma un po' laggoso, ed è colpa della memoria
<fra95> ma come si comporta su questa veramente è inutilizzabile
<f843d0> fra95: e allora, se l'installazione è stata eseguita allo stesso modo, specificando gli stessi File System e opzioni, è la memoria che ha qualche problema
<fra95> Qualche consiglio? non ci faccio nulla e mi arrendo?
<f843d0> fra95: provare un'altra memoria?
<f843d0> fra95: ormai non costano granchè, e ti togli ogni dubbio.
<f843d0> fra95: comunque, usare sistemi installati in live, ha poco senso, in generale.
<fra95> dubbi non ne ho, se sto chiedendo è perchè ho esigenza di usare questa usb (che ho pagato bene essendo una 128 con quelle caratteristiche) con ubuntu in live. Se non c'è soluzione o non ne siete a conoscenza (ed è ammissibile, visto che ho cercato ovunque e non ho trovato nulla) non ha molto senso dire "usa l'hardisk" "le live non hanno senso" "cam
<fra95> bia memoria"
<f843d0> (sull'ultima affermazione, intendo sistemi installati su dispositivi rimovibili con persistency)
<fra95> Se puoi aiutarmi te ne sono grato, altrimenti pazienza, ma ad aggirare il problema posso farcela da solo
<f843d0> Come si può dire che non ha molto senso affermare "usa l'hardisk" "le live non hanno senso"?
<f843d0> fra95: i PC usano gli HDD da 30 anni. E le live servono per provare o riparare... vedi un po' tu
<f843d0> fra95: e ancora, la panoramica potrebbe essere importante, del tipo: è stata fatta la partizione di swap? Se si, da quanto? Che file system? Tutte lacrime nella pioggia...
<Imenez> Salve, e possibile avere una condivisione Samba con permessi diversi per utenti diversi (mi spiego utente 1 sola lettura, utente2 lettura scrittura)
<Guest19010> buonasera atutti
<Guest19010> volevo chiedere se è possibile spostare la doc dei programmi in basso come il mac invece che a sinistra
<f843d0> Imenez: credo tu possa farlo specificando writable = no per lo share, e quindi, write list = utente2
<Guest19010> scusa ma ho ubuntu da 5 giorni e sinceramente quello che mi hai scritto è come l'arabo
<Imenez> f843d0: grazie per la risposta
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, quello che ha scritto f843d0 non era per te
<Imenez> Guest19010: rispondeva a me
<Guest19010> scusa
<Imenez> ;)
<f843d0> Guest19010: kein problem. Che versione di Ubuntu?
<Guest19010> 16.04
<f843d0> Guest19010: dovrebbe essere possibile da quella release con il seguente comando: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, prima prova alt + clic sx del mouse sulla barra e trascinala in basso
<pedar> buona sera a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | pedar
<ubot-it> pedar: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pedar> cristian_c operazione dual boot fallita
<Guest19010> adesso provo
<pedar> cia fabio_cc
<Guest19010> con alt+ tasto sx niente
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, strano, anche io ho 16.04 e funziona
<Guest19010> veramente non riesco a toccare la doc perchè mi seleziona sempre un programma
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, alt + click col sx e mentre tieni premuto la trascini in basso fino alla base
<Guest19010> provo a togliere qualche prog. e lasciare uno spazio vuoto
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, certo, su uno spazio vuoto
<pedar> chi ha voglia e tempo per seguirmi nel tentativo di creare un dual boot?
<fabio_cc> pedar, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<fabio_cc> pedar, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi
<pedar> fabio qual'è il messaggio per postare la foto del sistema?
<Guest19010> purtroppo non si muove
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, ma è una derivata?
<fabio_cc> pedar, http://prnt.sc/
<Guest19010> non so
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, è ubuntu o una derivata?
<Guest19010> ubuntu
<pedar> fabio_cc (se hai tempo) guarda http://prntscr.com/eku19a
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, fai così: clic alt+clic dx sulla barra
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, scegli proprietà
<pedar> e dimmi dove posso installare 16.04
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, orientamento: basso
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, che poi è lo stesso che ti avrebbe fatto fare f843d0 con il comando che ti ha dato prima
<Guest19010> non mi esce proprietà
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, premi alt, non alt gr
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, è impossibile
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, mentre premi alt clicca con il tasto destro
<Guest19010> provo con riga di comando
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, ok, in ogni caso, è impossibile che non funzioni nel modo che ti ho spiegato.
<pedar> raga se ho win 10 + office 365 + photoshopelementes quanti giga di spazio devo tenere?
<fabio_cc> pedar, che c'entra ubuntu?
<Guest19010> risolto con riga di comando. Grazie mille per le vostre risposte. si può sempre contare su di voi.
<pedar> fabio_cc era per vedere quanto spazio devo ridimensionare
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, scusami, dimentico sempre che io uso gnome-flashback
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, tu ti riferivi al launcher di unity
<Guest19010> si
<f843d0> pedar: ehm, il disco da quanto sarebbe?
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, ok allora è normale
<pedar> fabio_cc con 235 Gb per Ubuntu vado alla grande. Giusto?
<pedar> f843d0 http://prntscr.com/eku19a
<Guest19010> buonanotte a tutti
<fabio_cc> Guest19010, distrazione mia :)
<fabio_cc> ciao Guest19010
<pedar> notte
<cristian_c> pedar: e quale sarebbe il problema?
<fabio_cc> pedar, si certo che vanno bene
<pedar> ciao cristian_c
<pedar> ieri sera ubuntu non partiva. Oggi ho ripristinato il pc con le opzioni di fabbrica tramite un programma asus
<cristian_c> e...
<pedar> adesso ho il pc "vergine"
<pedar> http://prntscr.com/eku19a
<pedar> e vorrei installare dietro tuo aiuto il dual boot con ubuntu
<cristian_c> pedar: la guida wiki non funziona'
<cristian_c> ?
<pedar> ovviamente se ha voglia e tempo di seguirmi
<cristian_c> pedar: nessun probkema, ma essendo una chat pubblica, rivolgiti al canale
<cristian_c> non si fa assistenza ad personam
<pedar> ok
<pedar> adesso disabilito dual boot
<pedar> e vedo che succede
<f843d0> 21:32:24< pedar> adesso disabilito dual boot <--- cioè?
<f843d0> pedar: ma l'hai letta la guida indicata da fabio_cc ?
<pedar> ops secure boot
<cristian_c> pedar: ma perché non provi senza disattivarlo?
<cristian_c> pedar: ma sopratutto, qual è il problema?
<pedar> provo
<pedar> ho paura di fare qualche cazzata
<pedar> istallandolo male
<pedar> installandolo
<pedar> adesso provo con il secure boot attivato
<fabio_cc> pedar, appunto, la guida dovrebbe evitarti di commettere errori
<cristian_c> pedar: fai pure con cakma
<cristian_c> la fretta può essere una cattiva consigliera
<pedar> sto provando con secure boot disabilitato
<pedar> primo problema: maschera viola bloccata con scritta ubuntu e sotto i pallini rossi e con spia disco fisso che non da segni di vita
<cristian_c> pedar: h la nvidia giusto?
<nike61> ciao, sono un nuovo utente di ubunto versione 12. non riesco ad aggiornare le repository. Mi dice di controllare il collegamento internet. Ma internet funziona
<pedar> si
<cristian_c> nike61: lo sai che fra un mese scade il supporto della 12.04?
<cristian_c> pedar: e hai impostato nomodeset come spiegsto ieri'
<pedar> no
<pedar> sono entrato con Try Ubuntu without installing
<cristian_c> pedar: eh, era scontato che lodovessi fare
<pedar> spengo e riaccendo e vado su ubuntu pigio e
<pedar> giusto?
<nike61> no, non lo sapevo. Ubunto è installato su un Salellite che girava con XP non so se è adatto allaversione 14
<cristian_c> pedar: esatto
<cristian_c> nike61: se il pc è particolrmente vecchio, potrebbe essere necessario usare lubuntu
<cristian_c> per avere qualcosa di vagamente accettabile
<pedar> cristian_c elimino quiet spash --- e metto nomodeset
<cristian_c> pedar: occhio ai trattini
<cristian_c> pedar: prova a eliminare solo quiet splash
<cristian_c> se c'è $vt_hdoff, elimina anche quello
<pedar> fatto ora f10 se non ricordo male
<nike61> infatti ho formattato e installato solo ubunto. Volevo vedere come andava
<cristian_c> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<cristian_c> intendevo
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<pedar> cristian_c i trattini li lascio?
<nike61> cosa sono le repository?
<cristian_c> pedar: c'è $vt_handoff?
<cristian_c> !repoaitory | nike61
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'repoaitory'
<cristian_c> !repository | nike61
<ubot-it> nike61: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<nike61> grazie
<pedar> cristian_c perfetto ora carica (installa) ubuntu con grafica orrenda ma questo lo sapevo...
<cristian_c> pedar: e qual è il problema con l'installazione?
<pedar> ora sono al punto dove mi chiede se eliminare 16.04 e reinstallarlo
<pedar> ma se il pc era pultito????
<cristian_c> pedar: manda una schermata di gparted
<pedar> e dove la trovo se sta installando?
<cristian_c> pedar: non sei sulla live?
<cristian_c> 'try ubuntu'
<pedar> quando ho inserito nomodeset + f10 è partita l'installazione in automatico
<cristian_c> pedar: nel menu precedente, intendo
<pedar> devo pigiare "e" dove c'è try ubuntu?
<pedar> ok trovato gparted
<pedar> un secondo e mando schermata
<pedar> cristian_c http://prntscr.com/ekupo9
<pedar> sda
<pedar> http://prntscr.com/ekupy7
<pedar> sdb
<pedar> http://prntscr.com/ekuq6w
<pedar> sdc
<cristian_c> pedar: hai spazio non allocato
<pedar> nell'sda si
<pedar> 235 giga
<pedar> lo installo li scegliendo l'opzione altro?
<cristian_c> pedar: eh, non è un problema reinstallare o installare ubuntu lì
<pedar> qual'è il problema?
<cristian_c> pedar: perché semplicemente non fai partire l'installazione?
<pedar> adesso dalla live dici?
<cristian_c> sì
<pedar> dicendogli quando arriva a reinstallo ubuntu do la conferma?
<cristian_c> pedar: sì, se non c'è altro
<viatore_roma> Buonasera, dopo un'interruzione improvvisa, alla riaccensione del pc ubuntu mi da questa schermata, ho digitato   fsck /dev/sda1  e mi risponde che  " Serve accesso di tipo r/w al filesystem, o è necessario essere root". Un aiuto su come posso procedere? grazie mille!
<pedar> altro che vuol dire?
<cristian_c> basta che non selezioni 'cancella il disco e reinstalla ubuntu'
<viatore_roma> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/cqgJCV3cT3hmlpNWxqJB?signature=62f38324c838e448209a0674831edcd9304134dbfc55506f43e6a4c7e546ae12&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODk3MDE2MzZ9
<cristian_c> viatore_roma: reinstalla il sistema e procurato un gruppo di continuità
<cristian_c> *procurati
<cristian_c> pedar: 'altro' è partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<viatore_roma> possibilità di recuperare i dati sull'hard disk?
<cristian_c> viatore_roma: da live
<pedar> cristian_c e non è il caso...
<cristian_c> viatore_roma: avvii la live e backuppi i dati della home
<cristian_c> pedar: infatti, sfrutta l'opzione che avevi indicato, evitando l'opzione a cui ho fstto riferimento prima
<cristian_c> basta che non selezioni 'cancella il disco e reinstalla ubuntu'
<viatore_roma> ok grazie, ci proverò. un'ultima cosa, se backappo tutta la cartella home mi si salva tutto, pure i segnalibri? grazie ancora per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> segnalibri di cosa?
<viatore_roma> firefox
<cristian_c> no, quelli no
<cristian_c> almwno non facilmente
<cristian_c> i segnalibri avreeti dovuto prima esportsrli, oppure sincronizzarli con firefox sync
<cristian_c> pedar: dopodiché, una volta installato, se necessario reimposta nomodeset nel grub (non in live)
<cristian_c> pedar: e una volta sul desktop apri Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> pedar: sarei grato se salvassi una schermata di Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> da postarr quando richiesto
<cristian_c> *postare
<pedar> sta installando...
<pedar> se vuoi la posto ora
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> forse è meglio dopo
<pedar> ok
<pedar> finita installazione...maschera viola
<pedar> dopo il riavvio
<cristian_c> pedar: hai fatto quanto detto?
<pedar> esattamente quello che hai detto
<cristian_c> e non parte con il nomodeset?
<pedar> no
<pedar> adesso ho spento il pc e riavviato
<pedar> compare in alto a sx una scritta piccolissima
<pedar> ed il disco non da segni di vita
<cristian_c> pedar: ma avevi rimosso il quiet splash?
<pedar> certo che si
<pedar> rientro con la live?
<cristian_c> pedar: e cosa appariva?
<pedar> quando?
<cristian_c> dopo aver premuto f10
<pedar> una serie di comandi poi la scrivania
<pedar> rifatto ora
<cristian_c> 'maschera viola'
<cristian_c> pedar: sinceramente non capisco quale problema stai denunciando
<pedar> allora una volta installato apparsa maschera viola senza scritto nulla e la lucina del disco fisso era spenta
<cristian_c> il tutto dopo aver rimoss quiet splash e selezionato nomodeset?
<cristian_c> *aggiunto
<pedar> si
<pedar> in serie
<cristian_c> hai detto che è apparsa la scrivania....
<cristian_c> -,-
<pedar> ho disattivato secure boot
<pedar> sulla maschera try ubuntu ecc.ecc ho cancellato quiet splash e scritto nomodeset
<pedar> poi f10
<pedar> apparsa scrivania ubuntu
<pedar> ho cliccato su installa ubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi hai riavviato la livw?
<cristian_c> parlavi di siatema insrallato, non di livw
<pedar> cristian_c...seguimi
<pedar> allora 1 operazione secure boot enabled
<pedar> 2 operazione maschera con try ubuntu o install ubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi hai reinstallato con secure boot disabilitato
<pedar> 3 operazione dove c'è try ubuntu ho pigiato e canscellato quiet splash e scritto nomodeset
<pedar> 4 operazione f10
<pedar> si ho reinstallato con secure boot disabilitato
<pedar> continuo...
<pedar> 5 operazione scrivania ubuntu (della live) con grafica orrenda
<pedar> 6 operazione cliccato su installa ubuntu
<pedar> finita l'installazione mi ha chiesto di riavviare
<pedar> ho riavviato togliendola chiavetta
<pedar> maschera viola con lucetta del disco fisso spenta
<pedar> a quel punto ho spento (forzando lo spegnimento) il pc
<pedar> ora ho ripetuto le operazioni fino al punto 5
<pedar> in pratica sono con la scrivania con la grafica orrenda
<cristian_c> pedar: manda la schermata di Driver aggiuntivi
<pedar> http://prntscr.com/ekuxtf
<cristian_c> pedar: seleziona i 367.57
<pedar> dove scusa?
<cristian_c> pedar: non la vedi la schermata?
<cristian_c> che tu stesso hai linkato
<pedar> domandona la schermata che ti ho mandato era quella di ieri sera
<cristian_c> .....
<pedar> ora ho 361.42
<cristian_c> hai cambiato versione di ubuntu?
<pedar> no
<pedar> giuro
<cristian_c> pedar: ti ho chiesto di mandare una schermata del sistema installato poco fa
<cristian_c> pedar: puoi mandare una schermata 'reale'?
<pedar> subito
<pedar> il tempo di fare foto con cellulare
<pedar> eccola
<pedar> http://prntscr.com/ekvdnt
<cristian_c> pedar: potevi anche collegarti in chat dal sistema installato
<pedar> si ma se dovevo riavviare ecc.ecc.
<cristian_c> pedar: selezionani 361.42
<cristian_c> pedar: perché riavviare?
<pedar> fatto poi apply changes
<pedar> e il pallino rosso ritorna su using x.org ecc ecc
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> pedar: spetta
<cristian_c> pedar: apri un terminale
<pedar> ok
<cristian_c> pedar: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pedar> ok
<cristian_c> pedar: digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<pedar> dopo il meno di dpkg è una l
<cristian_c> pedar: copia e incolla :;
<cristian_c> è una elle
<pedar> apro chat altro pc
<cristian_c> pedar: il comando restituisce un link
<cristian_c> posta il link in canale
<pedar1> mi ridai il comando per favore?
<cristian_c> pedar: digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<pedar1> nessun link
<pedar1> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<pedar1> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<pedar1> solo questo
<gigirock> pedar1, hai fatto copia incolla del comando ?
<pedar1> si
<pedar1> non devo mettere davanti sudo
<gigirock> no
<gigirock> prova a dare il comando senza | pastebinit
<cristian_c> pedar1: digita: sudo ubuntu-drivers list ! pastebinit
<cristian_c> pedar1: digita: sudo ubuntu-drivers list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> pedar1: il secondo
<pedar1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24191552/
<cristian_c> pedar1: sudo apt-get install -y nvidia-361| pastebinit
<pedar1> non succede nulla
<pedar1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24191579/
<cristian_c> pedar: digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<pedar1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24191584/
<cristian_c> pedar1: i driver nvidia sono installati, ma prima
<cristian_c> pedar1: dovresti disattivare il cdrom
<cristian_c> dalla lista dei repository attivi
<cristian_c> pedar1: digita: sudo software-properties-gtk
<pedar1> fatto
<pedar1> disattivato cdrom da other software
<cristian_c> pedar1: seleziona 'altro software'
<pedar1> giusto?
<cristian_c> pedar1: sì
<pedar1> poi close
<cristian_c> pedar1: dopodiché: salva a chiudi la finestra
<cristian_c> pedar1: se preferisci imposta la lingua italiana da Supporto lingue
<cristian_c> a quanto pare non l'avevi fatto prima
<pedar1> quello posso farlo dopo
<cristian_c> pedar1: ti ha chiesto di eseguire gli aggiornamenti?
<pedar1> si e non l'ho fatto
<pedar1> dovevo?
<cristian_c> pedar1: questo dovresti farlo
<pedar1> mi ridai il comando per favore?
<cristian_c> pedar1: non te l'ho mai dato
<cristian_c> pedar1: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y | pastebinit
<pedar1> quello per per disattivare cd rom
<pedar1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24191627/
<cristian_c> pedar1: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pedar1> ** (appstreamcli:13876): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way.
<pedar1> AppStream cache update failed.
<pedar1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24191637/
<pedar1> prima ho questo
<pedar1> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmkKmJDKZuM
<pedar1> poi questo
<pedar1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24191637/
<pedar1> fatto un po' di casino con copia e incolla
<pedar1> scusa
<cristian_c> pedar1: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y | pastebinit
<pedar1> lampeggia poi si ferma poi lampeggia
<cristian_c> allora aspetta
<pedar1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24191682/
<pedar1> prima pero'...
<pedar1> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBOmBokoyT8
<cristian_c> Get:405 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/restricted amd64 nvidia-361 amd64 367.57-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 [4,802 B] Get:406 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/restricted amd64 nvidia-367 amd64 367.57-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 [69.8 MB]
<cristian_c> pedar1: creeo che tu ora abbia i 367
<cristian_c> pedar: digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<pedar1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24191720/
<pedar1> no
<pedar1> 361.42
<gigirock> pedar1, ma che sk hai ?
<cristian_c> pedar1: apri driver aggiuntivi
<pedar1> 367
<pedar1> apply
<pedar1> semaforo verde su nvidia
<pedar1> close
<pedar1> mi dice che ho installato un driver proprietario
<cristian_c> bene
<pedar1> a sto punto chiudo ubuntu live e provo a vedere cosa succede o reinstallo ubuntu?
<cristian_c> pedar1: riavvia il pc
<cristian_c> pedar1: perché reinstalli?
<pedar> riavviato
<pedar> scritta piccola in alto
<pedar> su maschera nera
<cristian_c> pedar: ma hai rimosso il dvd?
<pedar> la chiavetta
<cristian_c> ho come l'impressione che ogni volta che riavvii il pc, riparta la live
<cristian_c> hai rimosso la usb quando hai riavviato il pc?
<pedar> si
<gigirock> pedar, scrivi whoami
<cristian_c> allora non dovrebbe accadere quello che affermi
<pedar> adesso guardo nel boot se la prima opzione
<cristian_c> pedar: visto che i driver nvidia 367 sono attualmente installati
<pedar> è la chiavetta
<cristian_c> pedar: ripeto, la usb non è collegata, vero?
<pedar> no
<pedar> nel boot
<pedar> 1 opzione ubuntu sandisk
<pedar> 2 windows boot manager
<pedar> 3 ubuntu sandisk
<pedar> fast boot disabilitato
<pedar> cosi come secure boot
<pedar> davanti a sandisk PO
<pedar> PO:
<pedar> cristian_c come vedi c'è da picchiare la testa contro un muro
<gigirock> si pedar la tua
<pedar> perchè gigirock?
<cristian_c> 'ubuntu sandisk'
<cristian_c> mi chiedo cosa c'entra col sistema installato
<pedar> ho scritto le opzioni del boot
<cristian_c> ce ne dovrebbe essere una chiamata grub
<cristian_c> o quanto meno ubuntu
<cristian_c> o uefi ubuntu, o uefi grub
<pedar> no
<pedar> no
<pedar> 3 opzioni quelle che ti ho detto
<pedar> scritto
<cristian_c> pedar: se entri in live e ci fsi vedere u a shermata di gpsrted è meglio
<cristian_c> pedar: altrimenti, usa boot repair
<cristian_c> che se il grub npn compare, è un problema
<cristian_c> pedar: ma il sistema è installato, ripeto, con i driver video giusti
<cristian_c> il punto è semplicemente capire che fine ha fatto grub
<cristian_c> pedar: poi ho la sensazione che tu prima non hai avviato ubuntu installato, ma la live
<cristian_c> temo tu abbia fatto aggiornamenti e installato i driver nvidia sulla live
<pedar> sono dentro
<pedar> schermata strana
<pedar> icone piccolissime
<cristian_c> pedar: ecco, magari la prossima volta facci sapere se sta9 avviando la live usb o il sistema installato su hdd
<pedar> stavo lavorando sulla live perchè il sistema installato non parte
<pedar> cristian_c guarda che schermata che ho
<pedar> http://prntscr.com/ekw34y
<cristian_c> pedar: ti avevo detto più volte come far avviare il sistema installato
<cristian_c> e ti avevo pregato di avviare quello
<cristian_c> cosa che ora si scopre non hai assolutamente fatto
<pedar> ok adesso schermata grafica SULLA LIVE è perfetta
<cristian_c> pedar: visto che sei sulla live, manda schermata gparted
<PEDAR1> prnt
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: ?
<PEDAR1> dove mando gli screenshot?
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: un sito di hosting immagini a tua scelta
<PEDAR1> l'ho sull'altro pc l'indirizzo
<cristian_c> imgur, tinypic, ecc...
<PEDAR1> non ne conosco
<gigirock> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: usa quello che hai usato più volte oggi...
<cristian_c> non diciamoci sempre le stesse cose
<PEDAR1> http://prntscr.com/ekw6os
<PEDAR1> http://prntscr.com/ekw713
<PEDAR1> http://prntscr.com/ekw74b
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: che risoluzione ha il tuo schermo?
<PEDAR1> ora?
<PEDAR1> 2048*1152
<PEDAR1> quella di partenza era 3840*2160
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: siamo alle solite, non hai installato in alcun modo ubuntu
<PEDAR1> scusa ma se ho avviato l'installazione
<PEDAR1> mi ha chiesto quello che chiede di solito
<cristian_c> e tra l'altro non ci hai mai fatto vedere una schermata dell'installazione in corso
<PEDAR1> è arrivato alla fine
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: l'hai conclusa o solo avviata?
<PEDAR1> conclusa
<PEDAR1> dai non sono scemo
<PEDAR1> scusa
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: quanti dischi hai nel pc?
<PEDAR1> uno di un tera
<PEDAR1> e uno ssd da 512
<cristian_c> ahhh
<PEDAR1> esce cosi' dall'asus
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: perché hai installato ubuntu sul secondo disco?
<PEDAR1> l'ha installato in automatico
<cristian_c> beh
<PEDAR1> io GIURO non ho fatto altro che seguire quello che diceva ubuntu
<PEDAR1> lo devo installare sull'sda?
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: sto cercando di riarprire le tre schermwte
<cristian_c> ad altissima risoluzione
<PEDAR1> deco ripostarle con altra risoluzione
<cristian_c> lascia perdere
<cristian_c> vediamo se c'è anche sdb
<PEDAR1> ok
<PEDAR1> si c'è
<cristian_c> http://prnt.sc/ekw713
<cristian_c> hai fsto un mezzo macello
<cristian_c> *fatto
<PEDAR1> tipo?
<cristian_c> PEDAR1:sul secondi disco hai una partizione efi che non si sa bene  cosa serva
<cristian_c> a
<PEDAR1> guarda cmq che ha fatto tutto il pc
<cristian_c> alcune partizioni di microaoft più o meno sconosciute
<cristian_c> e in più le partizioni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> il tutto inserito amcasaccio
<PEDAR1> formatto sdb1 e sdb5?
<gigirock> PEDAR1, mantieni la calma
<PEDAR1> ok
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: forse dovevi specificare all'inizio dei due dischi
<PEDAR1> ti confesso una cosa
<cristian_c> e della situazione delle partizioni, precedente all'installazione
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: spetta
<PEDAR1> l'ho scoperto quando ho fatto gparted
<gigirock> ...di avere 2 dischi ?
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: i tuoi peoblemi con ubuntu derivano dal pasticcio dei dischi, non da altro
<PEDAR1> si gigirock
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: la efi è ok, se rimane sul disco 1
<cristian_c> quello principale
<PEDAR1> ho preso il pc con amazon
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: ti do un suggerimento
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: di partizionare manualmenre
<cristian_c> o meglio scelgiere 'altro' durante l'installaziobe
<PEDAR1> disco1 = sda1
<cristian_c> creare una partizikne sul primo disco dove leggi 'spazio non allocato'
<cristian_c> installarla lì, e intallare il grub sulla efi sempre del primo disco
<PEDAR1> ok
<PEDAR1> new
<cristian_c> il secondo lascialo stare che ha delle strane partizioni microaoft
<cristian_c> quindi usa solo l'hdd da 1 tera, l'ssd lasclalo stare
<PEDAR1> quindi sull'sda1 nell'unallocated formatto come ext4?
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: o meglio cancellamsdb5 e sdb6
<cristian_c> non so la efi sullìssd chi l'abbia creata
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: sda non sda1
<PEDAR1> si sda
<PEDAR1> scusa
<maerz> sera
<gigirock> sera a te
<PEDAR1> sera
<PEDAR1> formatto la partizione di 235 giga come ext4 e come primaria giusto?
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: sì, sul disco sda
<cristian_c> lo spazio non allocato da 235 , lo trasformi in ext4
<cristian_c> sul secondo disco cancelli la ext4 e la swap
<PEDAR1> FATTO
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: premi k'icona col segno di spunta per applicare le modifiche
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: manda una schermata, che con tutto quello che è successo vorrei evitsre che per un'incomprensione si scopra che alla fine non è steto fstto
<PEDAR1> http://prntscr.com/ekweqn
<PEDAR1> http://prntscr.com/ekwevb
<PEDAR1> cristian_c svolto bene il compito?
<PEDAR1> direi di si...dai
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: ho visto la prima
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> PEDAR1: chiudi gparted
<PEDAR1> ok
<cristian_c> lancia l'installer di ubuntu
<pedar> per la 6volta...azzzz....
<cristian_c> e appena arrivato alla
<pedar> installa ubuntu a fianco di window boot manager
<pedar> o altro?
<cristian_c> e appena arrivato alla schermata di scelts, selezioni 'altro'
<pedar> ok
<pedar> ci sono
<cristian_c> pedar: dopodiché selezioni la partizione ext del primo disco (per intenderci la ext4 in sda)
<cristian_c> doppio clic su di essa
<pedar> ok
<cristian_c> imposti / come punto di mount e spunti la casella 'formatta'
<cristian_c> dopodiché dal menù in basso selezioni la partizione efi sda1 in fat32 per l'installazione del bootlosder grub
<cristian_c> bootloader
<pedar> non ho nelle opzioni punto di kount
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pedar> scusa devo usarla se non ricordo male come file system con journaling
<pedar> file system ext4
<pedar> giusto cristian_c
<cristian_c> sì
<pedar> ok
<cristian_c> pedar: hai scelto ext4?
<pedar> si
<pedar> non va bene?
<cristian_c> imposti / come punto di mount e spunti la casella 'formatta'
<pedar> fatto
<cristian_c> dopodiché dal menù in basso selezioni la partizione efi sda1 in fat32 per l'installazione del bootlosder grub
<pedar> la formatto in fat32
<pedar> giusto?
<cristian_c> no no no
<cristian_c> pedar: mi spiego meglio
<cristian_c> in basso c'è un menù a tendina
<cristian_c> installazione del bootloader
<pedar> no
<cristian_c> non toccare niente nella tabella
<pedar> c'è una serie di file system
<pedar> area swap
<cristian_c> pedar: manda una schermata
<pedar> area di boot bios riservata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pedar1> http://prntscr.com/ekwk84
<cristian_c> non toccare niente nella tabella
<cristian_c> quindi annulla
<cristian_c> invece per la ext4 è ok
<cristian_c> pedar1: stavo dicendo, che per il bootlosder npn devi selezionare la efi nella tabella
<cristian_c> ma il menù in basso che prima hai negato esserci, ma che nella schermata si vede chiaramente
<cristian_c> la sdhermata che hai postato
<pedar1> dev/sda
<cristian_c> va cambiato
<cristian_c> in sda1
<cristian_c> cioè la partizione efi
<pedar1> in windows boot manager
<cristian_c> .....
<cristian_c> sandisk è l'hard disk con windows?
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-17
<cristian_c> quindo sda e sdb sono entrambi 500 gb
<cristian_c> pedar1: comunque, per il bootloader seleziona sda1
<pedar1> quello in ntfs è windows di sicuro
<cristian_c> dal menù a tendina in basso
<pedar1> quindi partizione efi in windows boot manager
<pedar1> come lo è gia
<cristian_c> prima era sda
<cristian_c> non era sda1
<pedar1> a ok
<cristian_c> http://prnt.sc/ekwk84
<pedar1> capito la differenza
<cristian_c> nei sistemi uefi con tabella gpt il grub si installa nella partizione uefi
<cristian_c> sempre
<pedar1> memorizzo anzi faccio schermata
<pedar1> screenshot
<cristian_c> esatto
<pedar1> per mia conoscenza
<pedar1> adesso installo?
<cristian_c> magari manda la schermata per sicurezza
 * cristian_c non si fida
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pedar1> http://prntscr.com/ekwnci
<cristian_c> pedar1:
<pedar1> dimmi
<cristian_c> pedar1: fai clic su installa
<pedar1> non è stata selezionata nessuna partizione come swap
<cristian_c> non importa
<cristian_c> avrai sufficiente ram
<cristian_c> e probabilmente non iberni ubuntu
<cristian_c> pedar1: al termine dell'installazione , ti verrà chiesto di riavviare
<pedar> ok
<cristian_c> e durante il riavvio verrà chiesto di rimuovere la usb
<pedar> ok
<cristian_c> dopo averla rimossa, il pc completerà il riavvio e dovrebbe apparire il grub
<pedar> ok
<cristian_c> probabilnente senza i driver nvidia, il sistema non si avvierà
<cristian_c> ma tu sai come avviare, togliendo quiet splash, aggiungendo nomodeset e premendo f10
<pedar> ok
<cristian_c> una volta sul desktop del sistema installato su hard disk
<pedar> poi vado nei driver
<pedar> e cambio
<cristian_c> potrai aprire Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> installi i 361 o 367, a seconda della situazione
<cristian_c> fai aggiornamenti e quant'altro
<pedar> intanto toccando ferro mi dici PER FAVORE come faccio a ringraziarti?
<cristian_c> riavvi, e dovrebbe avviarsi il sistema con i driver giusti, senza nessun intervento da parte tua
<pedar> non è da tutti aiutare uno sconosciuto fino all'una di notte
<cristian_c> pedar1: beh, se riesci ad avviare senza problemi è già un ringraziamenti
<cristian_c> o
<cristian_c> pedar1: ma va là, non è la prima volta
<pedar> no dai non mi sembra giusto
<pedar> siamo al riavvio
<cristian_c> vediamo
<pedar> uscito subito grub ed è partito ubuntu
<cristian_c> vediamo
<cristian_c> hai rimosso la usb?
<pedar> si
<pedar> riavvio
<cristian_c> vediamo
<pedar> e si incarta
<cristian_c> hai impostato nomodeset?
<pedar> no
<cristian_c> fallo, come spiegsto poco fa
<cristian_c> ovvismente, senza usb collegata
<pedar> dopo quietspash c'è dollarovt_handoff
<pedar> levo pure quello?
<cristian_c> pedar: ma sì
<cristian_c> pedar: purtroppo è un noto problema delle schede nvidia
<cristian_c> di default ci sono i driver open nouveau
<cristian_c> che però sono buggati su ubuntu
<pedar> per ora scermo viola
<cristian_c> ma con i driver proprietari nvidia non ci sono problemi, il punto è che devi prima installarli, da driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> pedar: sicuro di aver rimosso quiet splash?
<pedar> partito
<cristian_c> ok
<pedar> devo solo cambiare la risoluzione
<pedar> madomani ho il treno alle 6 e credo di dover dormire
<pedar> altrimenti moglie mi uccide
<cristian_c> comunque sai più o meno come fare
<cristian_c> quindi non mi dilungo
<cristian_c> e ti auguro buona notre
<cristian_c> notte
<pedar> al limite ci sentiamo domani
<cristian_c> pedar: a domani
<pedar> GRAZIE DI CUORE!!!!
<cristian_c> ciao
<Alpha87> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhO1x9q1Qwi0
<Alpha87> Ciao a tutti
<Alpha87> Qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi qualche guida x novizi?? Ho installato ieri x la prima volta Ubuntu 16.04 lts
<Alpha87> È la prima volta che utilizzo linux
<Alpha87> Magari qualche libro da acquistare
<Alpha87> O guide online...
<Alpha87> Qualcuno potrebbe consigliarmi? Mi ha sempre affascinato questo mondo ma non mi ero mai deciso ad entrarci
<Alpha87> C'è nessuno???
<Alpha87> Ehila
<Matteo777> Ciao ragazzi, ho chiesto aiuto ieri in chat perchè dopo il tentativo di upgrade da 14.04lts a 16.04lts e successivo ripristino alla versione di partenza ho problemi di rallentamento e non riesco s regolare la luminosita del notebook
<Matteo777> Ho provato a inatallare la 16 da usb ma non parte l'installazione
<Matteo777> ho privato anche a reinstallare la 14 sempre da usb ma anche quella non parte
<gigirock> Matteo777, praticamente un disastro
<Matteo777> Non avendo un lettore cd/dvd devomper forza farlo tramite chiavetta, ma non sembra funzionare. Bios è a posto e legge la chiavetta per il boot ma una volta selezionata l'opzione install schermo nero e stop
<gigirock> Matteo777, allora usi la versione 1604 ?
<Matteo777> nel bios ho una opzione per il ripristino alla distro di fabbrica cioè la 14.04 che è quella che attualmente ho installato dopo il ripristino
<Matteo777> ma dopo aver fatto l'aggiornamento classico ha cominciato a darmi problemi
<gigirock> Matteo777, nel bios ? cioe' quel pc e' venduto con ubuntu installato ?
<Matteo777> sì è un dell
<gigirock> ah ok, che sk video monta ?
<Matteo777> sk?
<gigirock> scheda
<Matteo777> ah, devo controllare perchè ora non sono a casa.
<gigirock> Matteo777, marca modello di codesto pc ?
<Matteo777> controllo un secondo
<gigirock> Matteo777, se e' un pc dell usando il serial number che trovi su uni sticker sotto il prodotto puoi andare sul sito dell e controllare se ci sono particolari procedure per procedere all'aggiornamento
<Matteo777> Inspiron 15 3000 series
<gigirock> Matteo777, gia' nel bios puoi prendere il serial number ,,,, non postarlo qui per una questione di sicurezza...
<Matteo777> avendo fatto il ripristino mi ha cancellato tutti i dati come se avesse reinstallato tutto da zero, è possibile che sia rimasto qualcosa dal precedente tentativo di upgrade?
<gigirock> Matteo777, si e' possibile se non hai specificato 'formatta' , non sovrascrive molti file di configurazione
<Matteo777> è strano perchè subito dopo il ripristino funzionava tutto bene, dopo aver fatto l'update tramite aggiornamento software ho cominciato ad avere problemi
<Matteo777> stasera a sto punto provo ancora a fare il ripristino. Cosa dite?
<gigirock> Matteo777, si anche se e' strano che un pc progettato per ubuntu non possa avanzare dalla 12 alla 16
<Matteo777> dalla 14 alla 16. Durante il pricesso di upgrade mi dava messaggi di problemi e alla fine ha incasinato tutto
<gigirock> Matteo777, cmq se non hai niente da perdere io lascerei la directory di ripristino e farei una installazione da zero della 1604
<Matteo777> lo farei anch io se mi partisse da usb
<Matteo777> ma non parte, dopo aver se,ezionato install ubuntu mi ai annerisce il monitir e non succede piu nulla
<gigirock> Matteo777, quando sarai davanti al pc vieni qui che capiamo come fare, se quel pc e' del 2012 o giu' di li non dovremmo aver problemi almeno nell'avvio dalla chiavetta
<Matteo777> stasera allora rientro, per il momento vi ringrazio
<Matteo777> gentilissimi
<gigirock> u r welcome
<Matteo777> ciao  e  grazie ancora! ;)
<Carlin0> Vi cercava coso™
<portiere> Salve faccio il portiere in un palazzo e la società per cui lavoro mi acquista un portatile freedos serve registrare la licenza per installarci ubuntu o derivate
<akis24> portiere: non serve nulla la scarichi e provi o installi o entrambe le cose
<portiere> Grazie!
<akis24> di nulla
<fralogos32> ciao
<fralogos32> vorrei imparare a programmare linux
<gigirock> fralogos32, seconda domanda ?
<fralogos32> comincio con il C
<akis24> !chat | fralogos32
<ubot-it> fralogos32: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fralogos32> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<emy> salve
<emy> ho un problema con hardisk esterno il pc mi dice che devo formattrlo nn lo riconosce
<emy> volevo sapere se posso accedere a questo disco e fare il salvataggio con upunto da chiavetta usb senza istallarlo su pc . grazie
<Alessandro> ciao a tutti
<Guest84949> mi consigliate alcuni client di posta elettronica per ubuntu 16.04 magari in italiano?
<Carlin0> thunderbird
<Guest84949> sinceramente non mi piace
<Guest84949> ho provato anche barsa ma...non è un granchè
<Carlin0> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<Guest84949> a dopo, grazie.
<Carlin0> !info claws-mail
<nike61> ciao a tutti, ubuntu non riesce a fare gli aggiornamenti della cache, nella maschera aggiornamento software clicco sul pulsante verifica e appare la finestrrella aggiornamento
<Carlin0> nike61, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<nike61> della cache, scaricamento da ubuntu archive, poi però dice aggiornamento delle repository non riuscito, controllare
<nike61> la linea
<nike61> si sono su ubuntu
<Carlin0> nike61, che ubuntu ?
<nike61> versione 12
<Carlin0> nike61, apri un terminale  e scrivi lsb_release -a
<Carlin0> nike61, copia la risposta nel paste
<Carlin0> !paste | nike61
<ubot-it> nike61: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nike61> mi sta chiedendo una mail
<Carlin0> ma va
<nike61> sono nuovo con ubuntu, ho sempre usato windows
<Carlin0> e cosa non capisci ?
<nike61> quando faccio gli aggiornamenti non capisco perchè mi dice che non aggiorna la cache
<nike61> pur installando gli aggiornamenti
<Carlin0> ma leggi cosa ti scrivo ?
<akis24> nike61: tra le altre cose ubuntu 12.04 lts è quasi arrivata a fine supporto → aprile 2017   se fosse 12.10 è abbondamente fuori supporto
<cristian_c> nike61: nessuna richiesta mail
<cristian_c> nike61: scarica una versione ancora supportata
<nike61> è montato su un Satellite che aveva xp non credo regga versioni piùpesanti
<akis24> si sulla parabola è montato nike61  scrivi bene in italiano magari ti si capisce
<Carlin0> nike61, se non rispondi a cosa ti si chiede è impossibile aiutarti
<cristian_c> nike61: quindi hai già provato lubuntu ed è pesante?
<nike61> questa versione va bene, è solo quell'aggiornamento della cache che non capisco
<cristian_c> nike61: bene, il punto è che comunque fra un mese scade il supporto
<Carlin0> nike61, rileggi quanto scritto se ti decidi a collaborare bene  se no ciao
<cristian_c> per la quale non potrai più riceverr assistenza in questo canale, nike61
<cristian_c> *ricevere
<cristian_c> nike61: inoltre, manda il comando richiesto da Carlin0
<nike61> sto cercando di creare l'account
<cristian_c> nike61: e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<nike61> ma non lo prende
<cristian_c> nike61: nessun accouht è richiesto per mandare il pastebin
<cristian_c> *account
<cristian_c> !paste | nike61
<ubot-it> nike61: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> perfetto
<garfield59> Ciao a tutti. Devo formattare e reinstallare il sistema, ma prima vorrei salvare i miei dati su un'altra partizione da creare. Chi mi aiuta?
<Carlin0> garfield59, copia / incolla non è difficile
<garfield59> Non lo sarebbe, ma sono nei guai per un upgrade fallito. Ho avviato la macchina con una live USB però nautilus non mi riconosce l'autorità di spostare i dati
<Carlin0> aprilo con sudo nautilus
<garfield59> Già fatto. Non mi riconosce lo stesso
<cristian_c> -,-
<garfield59> Non mi chiede nemmeno la pw
<Carlin0> non deve chiedere pass  da live
<cristian_c> garfield59: manda schermata
<garfield59> Un attimo e arriva
<gigirock_> .... se la installazione precedente era criptata....
<garfield59> Mi ricordi dove incollare lo screenshot?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gioalaro> buona sera
<Gioalaro> i requisiti minimi richiesti per ubuntu 16.10?
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<garfield59> http://imgur.com/a/Pgrji
<gigirock_> garfield59: in che live 6 ?
<garfield59> 16.04
<gigirock_> Si ma unity kde xfce ..... ?
<egdo> ciao
<cristian_c> garfield59: hai postato la schermata, ma la schermata non mostra il problema
<garfield59> Il file da cui l'ho messa su chiavetta è ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> garfield59: posta una schermata che mostri il problema
<garfield59> http://imgur.com/a/q8ftI
<cristian_c> garfield59: come si è aperta questa finestra di nautilus?
<garfield59> Da terminale: sudo nautilus
<garfield59> Esco un istante e rientro
<garfield59> ci sono
<cristian_c> garfield59: stai cercando di accedere alla partizione di ubuntu?
<garfield59> non ancora, prima voglio salvare tutto in una cartella e poi creare la nuova partizione dove spostarla
<cristian_c> ehm...
<cristian_c> garfield59: 'the location cpuld not be displayed'
<cristian_c> su quale partizione?
<cristian_c> *could
<garfield59> sda1
<cristian_c> e cosa c'è su sda1?
<garfield59> tutto
<cristian_c> .....
<cristian_c> che partizione è sda1?
<garfield59> ext4
<cristian_c> garfield59: c'è ubuntu su sda1?
<garfield59> si
<cristian_c> quindi stai cercando di accedere alla partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma non ci riesci
<garfield59> no
<cristian_c> garfield59: apri gparted e manda una schermata
<garfield59> sto crcando di separare
<garfield59> http://imgur.com/a/iLzjh
<garfield59> il problema e ch non riesco a copiare le cartelle che mi interessa salvare perche non ho l-autorizzazione
<cristian_c> garfield59: vuoi effettuare il backup prima della separazione?
<garfield59> si
<cristian_c> garfield59: sei in live, giusto?
<garfield59> si
<cristian_c> garfield59: a quanto ho capito riesci ad accedere alla partizione ma non a una cartella specifica della partizione
<cristian_c> giusto?
<garfield59> si ma ad alcune singole cartelle, che poi sono quelle che mi interessano, mi dice che non ho l autorizzazione
<cristian_c> beh, prova a verificare quali differenze di permessi ci sono tra le une e le altre
<cristian_c> lo fai da terminale con ls
<cristian_c> utilizzando l'opzione -l
<garfield59> cioe?
<garfield59> scusa ma non c e un modo per diventare super user sulla live?
<cristian_c> garfield59: sudo comando
<cristian_c> garfield59: hai già provato a verificare i permessi sulla partzione?
<cristian_c> garfield59: anche da nautilus, eh
<cristian_c> cartella 1 -> proprietà->permessi, cartella 2 -> proprietà -> permessi, ecc...
<garfield59> sudo su nautilus come comando non va
<garfield59> aspetta che guardo
<cristian_c> garfield59: evita il su, se possibile
<cristian_c> rischi solo di fare pasticci
<cristian_c> garfield59: sudo è già adeguato per lp scopo
<garfield59> quindi scrivo solo sudo nautilus_
<cristian_c> *lo
<cristian_c> garfield59: sì
<cristian_c> gigirock_: dopodiché verifica i permessi da nautilus, come esemplificato prima, per le varie directory della partizione
<cristian_c> quelle cui riesci ad accedere e quelle a cui non riesci ad accedere
<cristian_c> -a
<garfield59> http://imgur.com/a/wBSNz
<cristian_c> garfield59: e quindi?
<garfield59> e quindi anche cosi non mi fa copiare le cartelle
<cristian_c> garfield59: hai fatto quanto suggerito?
<garfield59> ce l ho fatta
<cristian_c> garfield59: come hai risolto?
<garfield59> cambiando le proprieta
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> quindi hai modificato i permessi
<garfield59> si
<er68> Buon pomeriggio, ho un problema con cron su un server Ubuntu: ho eseguito:
<er68> sudo su
<er68> crontab -e
<er68> ed ho inserito la riga
<er68> * * * * * date >> /home/prova.txt
<cristian_c> er68: per forza sudo su?
<cristian_c> er68: che guida hai seguito?
<er68> devo far partire gli script come root
<cristian_c> er68: e devi anche loggarti come root per modificare il crontab?
<er68> no, potrei eseguire anche sudo crontab -e
<er68> vedo lo stesso file
<er68> il problema è che vedo in /var/log/syslog le righe di attivazione ogni minuto
<er68> mentre il file /home/utente/prova.txt (nella riga precedente ho dimenticato di mettere /utente) si aggiorna solo se sono connesso al sistema
<er68> questi i dati della macchina Linux srv0179603 4.4.0-31-generic #50~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 01:07:32 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> !cron
<ubot-it> cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<er68> @ubot-it avevo letto anche questa guida, non capisco perché non esegue quando mi disconnetto
<cristian_c> er68: perché hai dotato il file di estensione txt?
<er68> @cristian_c non c'è un motivo, in effetti, il comando che dovrei far partire realmente va a scrivere in un .log
<er68> ho aggiunto anche 2> /home/utente/prova-2.txt per beccare eventuali errori; niente da fare
<motore> buona sera a tutti, chi mi può dare una mano a collegare via usb la stampante al router asus DSL-N14U.  SUl pc ubuntu 14.04lts
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | motore
<ubot-it> motore: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<garfield59> cristian grazie di tutto
<cristian_c> er68: gli asterischi sono massimo 5
<cristian_c> er68: tu hai usato cinque asterischi più la data date, presumo
<rambo19997> salve, posso chiedere aiuto per un problema alla scheda grafica che ho avuto con ubuntu, anche se ora utilizzo linux mint?
<cristian_c> minuti,  ore, giorno del mese, mese, intervallo giorni della settimana
<cristian_c> sono cinque campi, er68
<cristian_c> er68: hai usato sei campi, più il nome del file
<cristian_c> !mint
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mint'
<cristian_c> rambo19997: consulta le risorse messe a disposizione da mint
<motore> il router vede la stampante, ma come faccio a collegarla? da aggiungi stampante ho provato in tanti modi.... non conosco l'IP...
<Mr_Pan> motore, di solito il router ti fornisce una condivisione di rete a cui puntare
<er68> @cristian_c ho messo 5 asterischi perché voglio far partire un job ogni minuto, da date a fine riga, è il comando che voglio far eseguire al job
<cristian_c> motore: ho un tragico deja-vu....
<f843d0> 19:06:32< motore> buona sera a tutti, chi mi può dare una mano a collegare via usb la stampante al router asus DSL-N14U.  SUl pc ubuntu 14.04lts <--- collegare via usb la stampante al router?!
<cristian_c> er68: io mi sono attenuto alla spiegazione del wiki
<cristian_c> su quanti campi si possano utilizzare
<motore> Mr_Pan, non capisco... all'indirizzo 192.168.1.1 del router vedo il pc e e la stampante.... ma poi da aggiungi stampante non riesco... sono andato per mille tentatitvivi...
<Mr_Pan> !chat | motore
<ubot-it> motore: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<motore> okil wiki....l'ho letto e cercato di seguirlo
<f843d0> er68: secondo me puoi provare a fornire il path completo al comando
<f843d0> er68: nel tuo caso * * * * * /bin/date >> /home/prova.txt
<cristian_c> er68: ahhh, date è il comando....
<cristian_c> rediretto su file di testo
<cristian_c> er68: come non detto :D
 * cristian_c è troppo distratto
<er68> @f843d0 mi era venuto il dubbio e l'ho fatto alle 19:06, ho visto che aveva aggiornato il file e mi sono scollegato, adesso ho riattivato la sessione e c'è un buco dalle 19:06 alle 19:20
<er68> mi sta capitando solo su questa macchina e sulla gemella
<f843d0> er68: ahhh ovvio
<f843d0> er68: hai la home criptata
<er68> provo a spostare i file in una directory esterna alla home
<f843d0> er68: bravo, fai /bin/date >> /tmp/mymarvellous.log
<f843d0> er68: vedrai che il problema non persiste
<er68> @f843d0 grazie infinite :-)
<f843d0> er68: bitteschön
<cristian_c> :O
<er68> @f843d0 complimenti, non ci sarei mai arrivato da solo
<pac> Buonasera, sto cercando di installare una multifunzione della brother. La macchina non è nuova e  non riesco a fare funzionare lo scanner. La stampante grazie ai driver forniti dalla brother funziona ma quelli dello scanner risultano obsoleti come ammesso dal servizio di supporto. Mi hanno consigliato di rivolgermi alla comunità. Non so quanto cost
<pac> i una multifunzione oggi,ma se posso evitare è sicuramente meglio riuscire a fare funzionare quello che ho. Potete suggerirmi qualche soluzione?
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Mr_Pan> magari il modello ...
<Mr_Pan> versione di unbuntu ..
<Mr_Pan> pac anche se il supporto ti ha gia detto che non viene piu supportata magari e' tra quelle del progetto openprinting
<Mr_Pan> pac
<pac> Certamente, anzi chiedo scusa per l'omissione. Sono su Ubuntu 16.10, la macchina è una brother dcp 8025 d. Preciso che con la 12.10 andava tutto bene.
<pac> Mr_Pan: non conosco quel progetto, spero non sia in inglese :-)
<Mr_Pan> pac, ce lo dici il modello della multifunzione ?  ?
<Mr_Pan> scusa ho letto ora
<pac> Mr_Pan: di nulla
<Mr_Pan> pac pienamente supportata >> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Brother/Brother-DCP-8025D
<pac> Mr_Pan: la stampante si ma lo scanner non riesco proprio
<pac> Mr_Pan: questi però non li homai visti
<Mr_Pan> pac
<Mr_Pan> provali non so dirti altro
<pac> Mr_Pan: vado tranquillo con il deb?
<Mr_Pan> pac,  ? ? tranquillo  ? ?
<pac> Mr_Pan: non vado a peggiorare la situazione non sono così esperto e credo di averne già fatte parecchie di cose strane.
<pac> Mr_Pan: ho provato con il deb, ma non va ancora. Grazie comunque per l'assistenza!
<Mr_Pan> pac, prego
<Mr_Pan> pac, scusa
<pac> Mr_Pan: dimmi
<Mr_Pan> pac, ma se apri un programma tipo simple scan ... lo scanner viene rilevato  ?
<Mr_Pan> come fai a dire che non funyiona
<pac> Mr_Pan: no
<pac> Mr_Pan: lo scanner funziona,ma non viene visto. però conlsusb risulta
<cristian_c> pac: con quali applicazioni hai testato?
<pac> Mr_Pan: simple scan
<pac> Mr_Pan: non va bene?
<Mr_Pan> pac, ai seguito la guida ufficale brother  ?  http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html?c=us_ot&lang=en&comple=on&redirect=on
<pac> Mr_Pan: onestamente non ci ho capito molto e mi sono fidato di questo http://www.marcosbox.org/2014/08/brother-scanner-ubuntu-linux.html
<Mr_Pan> pac, ma esist ela guida del produttore... e quella guida che hai seguito non e' per il tuo modello ...
<pac> Mr_Pan: si ho sostituito i suoi parametri con i miei ossia marca modello id prima e seconda parte ma nulla da fare
<pac> Mr_Pan: ho provato anche con altro scanner inserendo le info ricavate da lsusb  fallito anche questo si tratta di un epson perfection v10
<Mr_Pan> pac, non e' che puoi provare modelli a casa
<Mr_Pan> caso
<pac> Mr_Pan: ho provato 2 macchine che ho sempre utilizzato con ubuntu. Possibile che la 16.10 abbia modificato tutta la situazione?
<Mr_Pan> pac, ma ci sono i driver ufficiali ... perche non li usi  ?
<Mr_Pan> pac, http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<pac> Mr_Pan: è quello che ho fatto prima di sentire il supporto visto che non vanno
<cristian_c> pac: esattamente cos'hai fatto?
<pac> Mr_Pan: ho cercato i driver della mia macchina sul sito della brother e ho fatto l'installazione. Risultato la stampante funziona, ma lo scanner no. Dovendo portare avanti un lavoro ho cercato di fare la stessa cosa col lo scanner epson e visto l'insuccesso m ho contatto i supporti che mi hanno detto le stesse cose:ossia non garantiamo nulla per li
<pac> nux si rivola alla comunità.
<cristian_c> che c'entra epson con brother?
<cristian_c> O.o
<pac> cristian_c: sono due macchine diverse  che ho in casa
<cristian_c> pac: e sopratutto come interviene la guida di marcosbox in quello che hai fatto?
<pac> cristian_c: per caso cercando disperatamente una soluzione al problema su google
<Mr_Pan> pac, ma i driver dello scanner brother li hai installati   ?
<cristian_c> pac: quindi hai soltanto installato i driver?
<pac> Mr_Pan: si ho installto prima quello della stampante e poi quello dello scanner
<cristian_c> non hai fatto nient'altro?
<pac> cristian_c: e ne ho fatte parecchie di cose ormai che non le ricordo tutte, ma quello sicuramente si.
<cristian_c> pac: così non aiuti a farti aiutare
<pac> cristian_c: se pensi che valga la pena riprendere tutto da zero, provvedo subito
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<cristian_c> O.o
<pac> cristian_c: non ho il cd ho fatto tutto da chiavetta
<cristian_c> pac: manda la usb in boot e segui la guida al ripristino presente nel wiki di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> pac, s enon hai dati e hai voglia ti conviene ripartire da un sistema pulito
<cristian_c> pevio backuo dei dsti
<cristian_c> *dati
<cristian_c> pac: dopodiché , una volta ripristinato, dai: sudo simple-scan
<cristian_c> oppure sudo xsane
<pac> cristian_c: perfetto provvedo subito grazie!
<cristian_c> per capire se come root avvenga la scansione
<cristian_c> a volte è un problema di permessi, risolvibile aggiugendo l'utente al gruppo scanner, ecc...
<ester> l estate addosso rep
<cristian_c> ester: perfetto
<f843d0> ester: per i problemi mentali, ci sono altri canali
<ester> grazie
<cristian_c> ester: hai richieste di supporto tecnico ad ubuntu, anche?
<ester> no no tranquillo
 * cristian_c shrugs
<pac> cristian_c: eccomi installazione pulita.
<pac> cristian_c: però non ho potuto fare il test che mi hai consigliato, i relativi programmi sono da installare e non so se posso farlo.
<f843d0> pac: perchè non potresti farlo? Finchè installi dai repository della distro, puoi installare quel che vuoi, sostanzialmente
<pac> perfetto allora provo grazie
<pac> cristian_c: test fatto con xsane non trova nulla
<Mr_Pan> pac, posta il risultato del comando lsusb per favore
<pac> Mr_Pan: certamente  ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24197310/
<Mr_Pan> pac, quella e' la stampante
<Mr_Pan> io sono dell idea che dovresti installare i driver brother e seguira la procedura indicata sul sito
<pac> Mr_Pan: è questa  Brother Industries, Ltd DCP-8025 d
<Mr_Pan> lo so
<pac> Mr_Pan: ho provato ma senza buon fine, posso rifare. Però ubuntu ha già dentro i driver per la stampante
<Mr_Pan> pac scanner parlo  dello scanner
<pac> Mr_Pan: e non so se dovrei utilizzare quelli per la stampante e altri per lo scanner
<pac> Mr_Pan: ok posso provare solo quello prima è una cosa che non ho fatto ancora
<Mr_Pan> pac, si e' da due ore che provo a dirtelo ... vai sul sito ... prima ti o mandato i link per stampante e scanner
<pac> Mr_Pan: però ho cancellato tutto, potresti gentilmente segnalarmelo non vorrei sbagliare fonte
<Mr_Pan> pac, qui driver e istruyioni per lo scanner >>> http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<pac> Mr_Pan: grazie ora provo
<Mr_Pan> pac, PREGO
<Mr_Pan> prego
<pac> Mr_Pan: troppo inglese, pensavo fosse sufficiente installare il deb. C'è tutta una procedura che non riesco a capire già a partire dal sudo iniziale.
<pac> Mr_Pan debbo entrare come sudo e digitare questo "ln -s /etc/init.d/cupsys /etc/init.d/lpd"
<pac> Mr_Pan: è possibile, non è che combino disastri?
<pac> Mr_Pan: ho provato mi dice directory non esistente
<andrea> come posso avviare ubuntu da usb?
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-18
<aceraaspire> buon giorno a tutti ho un problema con aspire acer e1 no mi vede la scheda wifi
<aceraaspire> che devo fare
<aceraaspire> ho gia fatto apt get e update ma niente da fare
<aceraaspire> mi dice wifi non attivo ma e attivo invece
<aceraaspire> ce nessuno online
<Carlin0> aceraaspire, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<shez_> buongiorno a tutti
<f843d0> !ciao | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<shez_> ho installato lubuntu su un portatile con 2 HD di cui uno da 4GB e uno da 16 GB ho messo la /home e la swap sul HD da 16 GB e il sistema su quello da 4 GB (per problemi hardware HD bootabile è solo quello da 4 GB da come ho capito) ora la versione che ho installato è la 16.04 LTS ora devo aggiornare, ma il sistema mi richiede di iberare 474 Mb di spazio che non sembra abbia come posso fare?
<shez_> premetto che molti aggiornamenti software li ho fatti un po' per volta, ma per quanto riguarda gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza relativi al sistema non so se sia consigliabile farli un po' er volta.... qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi se c'è qualche pacchetto posso installare singolarmente senza incasinare il sistema?
<Carlin0> shez_, prova col comando sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get clean
<shez_> si ora vedo
<Carlin0> dovrebbe liberare un po di spazio ma cmq 4 gb per ubuntu so davvero pochini
<shez_> Carlinn0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu questa pagina non si riferisce alla versione LTS?
<Carlin0> shez_, risolve o no quel comando ?
<shez_> Carlin0, asp...
<shez_> Carlin0, il comando che mi hai dato ha fatto diminuire lo spazio richiesto ma mi mancano ancora 357 mb
<Carlin0> shez_, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> metti in paste shez_
<shez_> Carlin0, ok ci vora un pò devo collegarmi con l'altro pc
<shez_> *vorrà
<Carlin0> shez_, devo andare tra un po quindi forse è meglio che mi dai gli output richiesti
<shez_> Carlin0, pastebin.com/0ExUSCNq
<Carlin0> hai un solo kernel non si può recupera nulla
<shez_> ah ok
<f843d0> shez_: sudo apt-get install localepurge
<shez_> se durante l'installazione metto altre partizioni nel HD da 16 posso recuperare spazio? tipo /boot?
<Carlin0> shez_, separare la partizione di /boot è una pessima idea ...
<shez_> ah va bena...
<shez_> *bene
<Carlin0> 4 gb per / so pochini anche se quella pagina wiki dice che bastano , ma come vedi la realtà è ben diversa
<shez_> f843d0, si stoconfigurando il pacchetto....
<shez_> ho deselezionato la lingua italiana, mi mancano ancora 322 mb
<Uzzi> sto uscendo scemo a far finzionare Firex+Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_121-b13)
<akis24> Uzzi: dai un occhiata https://bugs.openjdk.java.net/browse/JDK-8174150
<aceraaspire> si dimmi
<aceraaspire> che devo fare carlino
<aceraaspire> ma no ce nessuno oggi qui
<Mr_Pan> aceraaspire, che hai fatto
<Carlin0> aceraaspire, che ubuntu ?
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | aceraaspire
<ubot-it> aceraaspire: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> !nessuno | aceraaspire
<ubot-it> aceraaspire: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<aceraaspire> si ubuntu
<aceraaspire> 16.04.2
<Carlin0> aceraaspire, apri un terminale
<Carlin0> aceraaspire, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> aceraaspire, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> aceraaspire, l'ultimo comando crea un link , incollalo qui
<Carlin0> ecco perfetto
<cristian_c> magari l'ha incollato nel posto sbagliato
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> notare l'orario →
<Carlin0> 07:31:31<aceraaspire> buon giorno a tutti ho un problema con aspire acer e1 no mi vede la scheda wifi
<aceraspire> carlino cosa devo scrivere nel terminale scusa
<Carlin0> aceraaspire, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> aceraaspire, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> aceraaspire, l'ultimo comando crea un link , incollalo qui
<aceraspire> http://pastebin.com/CBaMUWxW
<aceraspire> apposto
<aceraspire> ora
<aceraspire> che devo fare
<Carlin0> vediamo un attimo
<Carlin0> aceraspire, non diamo supporto a  mint
<aceraspire> come mint e ubuntu no
<Carlin0> !buntu
<ubot-it> Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<f843d0> Come la pizza è spezzatino
<Carlin0> !mint | aceraspire rivolgiti qui
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mint'
<Carlin0> ops l'hanno tolta
<Carlin0> !linuxmint | aceraspire rivolgiti qui
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linuxmint'
<akis24> devono rimetterla a breve
<Carlin0> manco questa , e vabbè
<Carlin0> ahahhahha
<cristian_c> è tornato enrico
<cristian_c> ops
<massimoF> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | massimoF
<massimoF> ho un vecchio pc con 2 giga di ram e un processore celeron 1,20gh che versione di ubunto mui consigliate
<massimoF> volevo abituare i miei figli anche ad altri sistemi operativi oltre windows
<massimoF> ora c'è istallato xp
<Carlin0> massimoF, riesci a darci il modello esatto di cpu ? ... magari anche la scheda video
<massimoF> asus k50c
<Carlin0> il modello di cpu non di pc
<Carlin0> il processore
<pogues> ho un problema con l'installazione in dual boot di ubuntu con win7
<massimoF> scheda video SiS mirage 3 Graphic
<Carlin0> massimoF, e il processore ?
<massimoF> Intel® Celeron® Processor 220 : 1.2 GHz
<Carlin0> ok nattimo
<Carlin0> pogues, che problema ?
<Carlin0> massimoF, il processore è abbastanza scarso quindi a mio parere ti conviene qualcosa di leggero come lubuntu
<Carlin0> massimoF, 32 bit ovviamente
<akis24> .lubuntu
<upperbot> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<massimoF> ok grazie
<massimoF> posso lasciare la doppia partizione?
<akis24> massimoF: si puoi usare l'opzione " installa accanto a windows "
<Carlin0> se hai abbastanza spazio si massimoF poi installare al fianco e all'avvio ti farà scegliere quale OS usare
<massimoF> ottimo scarico subito
<massimoF> grazie a presto
<pogues> non mi si presenta l'opzione installa affianco a win7
<Carlin0> pogues, sei da live ora ?
<pogues> ora da win
<pogues> ho fatto altro...ma mi da uno spazio non allocato tra le altre cose, che non mi fa usare
<pogues> nel senso, ho selezionato altro come tipo di installazione
<Carlin0> pogues, avvia una live e vieni qui
<pogues> okay
<pogues> sono da live ora
<Carlin0> pogues, apri un terminale e dai questo comando
<Carlin0> pogues, sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> pogues, metti il risultato in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<Carlin0> .paste
<upperbot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<b0000lt> buona sera
<pogues> ok un attimo
<pogues> aahrg non riesco a fare la sbarra verticale
<b0000lt> sul mio portatile ho installato ubuntu  ma vorrei fare un multi boot qualcuno ha una guida ?
<Carlin0> pogues, è una elle
<akis24> .installazione
<upperbot> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> pogues, sudo fdisk -l
<pogues> da comando non trovato
<pogues> momento
<f843d0> pogues: copia e incolla i comandi, e ordina un cervello su Amazon
<pogues> fatto
<Carlin0> 17:13:18<Carlin0> pogues, metti il risultato in paste
<pogues> si l ho messo
<Carlin0> ci dai il link o tiriamo a indovinarlo ?
<pogues> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24202352/
<pogues> dunque
<Carlin0> pogues, hai 4 partizioni primarie che sono il massimo consentito , devi eliminarne una e al suo posto creare una partizione estesa all'interno della quale creare partizioni logiche
<pogues> come capisco quale eliminare
<f843d0> pogues: ma perchè installi sistemi operativi? E' Sabato, un amico per un aperitivo, no?
<Mr_Pan> f843d0, naaaaaaaaaaaa troppo facile ........ :D
<f843d0> Mr_Pan: non ho manco detto _amica_
<Carlin0> devi vedere cosa ce dentro e magari salvare anche il contenuto pogues  per poi rimettrlo dentro , quelle cose dei portatili non saprei dirti
<pogues> tutti estremamente simpatici, sul serio
<cristian_c> pogues: fermo un attimo, fai un backup di una partizione non necessaria al momento
<b0000lt> io esco per le 23 30 prima vorrei farlo anche io ma mi servirebbe una mano
<cristian_c> pogues: comw ti ha apiegato Carlin0 hai 4 partizioni primarie
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | b0000lt
<Carlin0> f843d0, tanto tornerebbe qui lunedì , non dare consigli inutili LOL
<f843d0> b0000lt: se hai già cominciato a leggere la documentazione che ti ha suggerito akis24, forse ce la fai
<pogues> questo [ l unico motivo per cui non mi da l opzione di cui dicevo prima?
<Carlin0> esatto pogues
<pogues> ho anche la dannata tastiera in inglese
<Carlin0> 4 partizioni primarie
<pogues> okay
<f843d0> Eh, magari setxkbmap -layout it
<f843d0> E X ti sorride
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | b0000lt
<cristian_c> uhm
<b0000lt> ammazza come siete fiscali
<cristian_c> pogues: hai uefi?
<pogues> forse no
<cristian_c> pogues: per favore verifica tale circostanza
<pogues> so che il tipo di partizionatura, o come si dice non so, [ MBR
<pogues> da dove si vede?
<cristian_c> pogues: dal bios
<cristian_c> innanzitutto
<cristian_c> !uefi
<pogues> ???
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi
<pogues> in ogni caso, il partizionamento non e] gpt
<cristian_c> certo che non lo è
<cristian_c> pogues: all'avvio comunque non hai impostato la lingua italiana
<pogues> non basta per dire che non e[ uefi?
<cristian_c>  osa strana per un sistema legacy
<pogues> si l ho impostata
<cristian_c> *cosa
<cristian_c> pogues: dovresti saperlo tu se è uefi o meno
<cristian_c> o magari un pc uefi impostato in modalità legacy
<pogues> graficamente il bios non [ come quello nelle immagini di quel link che hai mandato
<cristian_c> 'tastiera in inglese' cit.
<f843d0> 17:28:46< f843d0> Eh, magari setxkbmap -layout it
<pogues> si, ma io la lingua l ho impostata correttamente
<pogues> infatti tutto il resto compare in italiano
<pogues> ma in alto risulta EN e non IT
<pogues> o insomma quello che dovrebbe esserci ci fosse la solita tastiera
<cristian_c> pogues: questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=01-16.04.png
<pogues> si quella
<cristian_c> o bios normale o bios uefi in legacy
<cristian_c> pogues: ok, hai già iniziato a operare il backup?
<cristian_c> di una delle quattro partizioni
<pogues> non ancora
<pogues> ora torno a win
<cristian_c> pogues: potresti mandare una schermsta di gpsrted?
<cristian_c> prima
<cristian_c> gparted
<cristian_c> !image
<cristian_c> uhm
<pogues> si
<pogues> mmmh
<pogues> non riesco a incollare lo stamp che faccio
<cristian_c> pogues: la incolli su un sito web di host immagini
<cristian_c> e poi incolli qui l'url dell'immagine
<pogues> sito tipo?
<cristian_c> qualunque, imgur, tinypic, ecc...
<pogues> non sono per nulla pratica di queste robe
<pogues> non so se si capisce
<pogues> sono su imgur
<pogues> ma lo stamp non ha grandi effetti
<cristian_c> pogues: quindi non haivlw
<cristian_c> pogues: quindi non hai creato la schermata?
<pogues> no
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> pogues: hai premuto tasto stamp, ad esempio?
<pogues> esatto
<cristian_c> nella home troverai la schermata che cerchi
<pogues> cioe dove sta il simbolo di ubuntu? non vedo nulla
<cristian_c> no, nel gestore file e cartelle
<cristian_c> hai presente la barra a sinistra suo desktop?
<cristian_c> *sul
<pogues> sisi ho aperto
<pogues> file
<pogues> dentro ci stanno documenti e cose cosi ma non sto trovando
<cristian_c> nella home direttamente
<pogues> ci sono desktop e tante cartelle
<cristian_c> pogues: facciamo una cosa: riesci a scattare una foto allo schermo?
<pogues> si
<pogues> poi?
<cristian_c> bene, problema risolto
<pogues> aspetta
<cristian_c> poi la carichi su imgur o un sito di tua preferensa
<cristian_c> z
<pogues> http://imgur.com/a/ygHBq
<cristian_c> pogues: dovresti dedicere quale backuppare
<cristian_c> tutto sommato la sda4 non sembra così fondsmentale per il funzionamento del pc
<cristian_c> intendo quella con l'etichetta HP_TOOLS
<pogues> si lo credo anch io
<cristian_c> tra l'altro è pure piccola, appena 100 mb
<pogues> dunque dovrei fare il backup di quella, eliminarla da windows e?
<cristian_c> pogues: io farei un backup della partizione (può sempre tornare utile)
<cristian_c> pogues: la puoi eliminare anche da gparted stesso, in live
<pogues> non posso tipo prenderla e copiarla su una chiavetta da live giusto?
<cristian_c> pogues: hai 275 gb di spazio non allocato in mezzo al disco, ti conviene crearci una partizione esteda
<cristian_c> estesa
<cristian_c> pogues: e come faresti?
<pogues> ma che ne so
<cristian_c> pogues: comunque, puoi bqckupparla su usb
<pogues> okayokay vedo di fare tutto ci;
<f843d0> Io scriverei gli offset del disco, e farei un dd della partizione verso un *.img et similia
<f843d0> Quindi, salvo il file da qualche parte, ed ecco che si può ripristinare esattamente la condizione
<cristian_c> comunque, in gparted basta che sia smontata, selezionata e scegliere Partition->Copy
<pogues> che significa smontata_
<cristian_c> per l'offset non so, non ho idea se ci siano rischi in tal senso
<cristian_c> non  c'è il simbolo del lucchetto, quindi è smontata
<cristian_c> volendo si può utilizzare appunto dd in alternativa
<cristian_c> pogues: il punto è che il metodo di gparted permette di incollare
<cristian_c> pogues: il punto è che il metodo di gparted permette di incollare  (su altro dispositivo) sempre in formato partizione
<cristian_c> e non come file
<cristian_c> ecco
<pogues> comunque
<pogues> cristian_c ho scoperto di non riuscire ad aprire la partizione HP TOOLS
<cristian_c> pogues: aprirla?
<cristian_c> pogues: ma non dovevi backupparla?
<pogues> cristian_c si, ma volevo vedere cosa effettivamente contenesse.
<pogues> leggendo in giro pare ci possano essere driver
<pogues> cristian_c in goni caso non me la fa selezionare per poterla backuppare
<pogues> *ogni
<pogues> cristian_c non so se sia inclusa nelle altre, ora sto facendo un backup di quello che mi fa selezionare, cioè le altre due
<cristian_c> pogues: non riesci a selezionarla in gparted?
<cristian_c> pogues: comunque, con gparted puoi solo copiarla come partizione
<cristian_c> se vuoi backupparla come file, usa dd
<pogues> ero in windows
<gisberto12> ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | gisberto12
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-19
<Ciprovo76> Buongiorno
<Ciprovo76> C'è nessuno che abbia qualche minuto da dedicarmi?
<pogues> salve. ho il problema di avere 4 partizioni primarie e voglio installare ubuntu affianco di win 7. Apposto di eliminare una delle partizioni, se la convertissi in logica? risolverei il problema?
<pogues> pensavo di  operare sulla hp tools
<pogues> Prima, pensando al eliminazione, ho tentato di farne un backup ma senza successo. In sede di backup mi si da la possibilità di backuppare solo le altre 3
<pogues> nessuno?
<Lorenzo67> Buongiorno a tutti
<pogues> riscrivo
<pogues> devo insatallare ubuntu in dual boot con win 7 su un portatile che ha 4 partizioni
<pogues> apposto di eliminarne una, risolvo se la converto da primaria a logica?
<pogues> non riesoc nemmeno a farne il backup, perchè mi si da la possibilità di backuppare le altre 3 e non quella che voglio eliminare.
<pogues> la HP TOOLS
<Mr_Pan> pogues, e come la fai a convertire... ? ? ? ?
<pogues> da gestione computer
<pogues> anzi no
<pogues> con mini partition tool, c'è una voce che dice converti
<pogues> set partition as logical
<gino> buon giorno. come posso vedere l'anteprima delle immagini con ubuntu 16.10?
<Carlin0> gino, crea una live e usala
<gino> no Carlin0 ho già installato il 16.10
<gino> ma non riesco a vedere l'anteprima delle immagini (mie) nella cartella
<Carlin0> ahhhhh
<Carlin0> non saprei
<gino> ok grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> gino: su nautilus?
<gino> come entro in nautilus?
<gino> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> gino: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/nautilus-preview.html
<gino> impostazioni di sistema
<cristian_c> gino: ma hai letto al link?
<gino> non conosco inglese
<cristian_c> gino: veramente la pagina è completamente in italiano
<cristian_c> ....
<ExPBoy> lol
<gino> no inglese
<cristian_c> gino: l'ho aperta poco fa
<cristian_c> gino: manda pure schermata
<ExPBoy> seee
<gino> File manager preview preferences
<ExPBoy> gino, hai installato ubntu da poco?
<gino> si
<cristian_c> gino: ma hai impostato la lingua italiana nel sistema?
<gino> come mando schermata?
<gino> se vado impostazioni e tutto il resto è in italiano
<cristian_c> gino: stai utilizzando firefox?
<gino> si
<cristian_c> gino: firefox è configurato in italiano?
<gino> si
<cristian_c> gino: apri un terminale
<gino> ok
<gino> fatto
<cristian_c> gino: in firefox apei le preferenze
<cristian_c> gino: poi, modifica->contenuti
<gino> ho scaricato il traduttore delle pagine per firefox. ho riavviato firefox e adesso vedo anteprima immagini
<cristian_c> O.o
<ExPBoy> :(
<gino> cosa sia successo non lo so ma è cosi
<gino> direi che funziona
<gino> grazie
<shez_> salve a tutti
<shez_> ho risolto il problema di installare lubuntu in meno di 4 GB sfruttando un altro hd di da 16
<shez_> in pratica al momento dell'installazione ho creato sul HD da 16 quattro partizioni con punto di mount /tmp e /usr /home e una per la swap, sul HD da 4 GB ho messo la root /
<shez_> il problema sembra risolto....
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> ma perché questi accrocchi...
<cristian_c> poi le memorie esterne non sono adatte a contenere un sistema in esecuzione
<shez_> cristian_c, è un eeepc vecchio, non è un accrocco...
<shez_> cmq adesso va
<Carlin0> per ora
<shez_> ?
<Claudio> Effettivamente mancava qualcosa. Buongiorno :)
<wallbroken> salve
<wallbroken> conoscete qualche tool di backup?
<Carlin0> wallbroken, grsync
<wallbroken> non è un bool di backup
<wallbroken> è un tool di sincronizzazione
<wallbroken> un tool di backup fa ben altro
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<Carlin0> quella pagina indica rsync  di cui grsync è la gui
<akis24> eh basta leggere
<Carlin0> wallbroken, devi fare backup dati o cosa
<wallbroken> di cos altro faresti un backup tu?
<Carlin0> partizioni o dischi interi
<wallbroken> e cosa cambia? quello dipende dal path che indichi nel backup
<Carlin0> di un OS
<wallbroken> se intendi un backup di basso livello, non è quello che voglio fare
<wallbroken> tu intendi qualcosa come clonezilla
<wallbroken> e no, non è ciò che voglio
<cristian_c> wallbroken: fai prima a spiegare qual è il tuo obiettivo specifico
<akis24> wallbroken: quando finisci di fare polemica e dici chiaramente che devi o cosa vuoi fare ne riparliamo tra le altre cose sei nel canale di supporto è la richiesta che fai non è argomento pertinente al canale
<wallbroken> un backup di dati personali, con la possibilità di distruggere alcuni dati di cui mi voglio disfare (caratteristica che non sono ancora riuscito a trovare)
<cristian_c> elimina è un'opzione da scartare?
<akis24> wallbroken: a eliminare prima cio' che non devi salvare no vero ?
<wallbroken> diciamo che tu fai un backup, in quel backup  è contenuto un file che in un secondo momento ti accorgi che è sensibile e lo devi distruggere, il backup deve dare la possibilità di farlo
<cristian_c> elimina è un'opzione da scartare?
<wallbroken> elimina cosa? l'intero backup?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> il fil da eliminre
<cristian_c> +a
<wallbroken> e come fai? è incluso nell'intero archivio del backup
<f843d0> Chi ha mai detto che deve essere un archivio
<cristian_c> wallbroken: infatti avresti dovuto specificarlo
<cristian_c> wallbroken: che formato deve avere il backup?
<cristian_c> (sempre che ne debba avere uno)
<wallbroken> non mi interessa il formato, mi interessa che rispetti i requisiti che ho avanzato
<cristian_c> wallbroken: facciamo così: il tipo di compressione
<f843d0> wallbroken: e allora, proprio come detto all'inizio, utilizza rsync & co per sincronizzare due folders, uno verso il supporto del backup. Hai il FS, quando vuoi cancellare qualcosa, libero di farlo
<cristian_c> wallbroken: ma poi hai dato un'occhiata al portale backup sul wiki che ti era stato linkato prima?
<wallbroken> f843d0, non posso usare la tua soluzione
<wallbroken> perchè tale soluzione ha una grossa mancanza
<wallbroken> la verifica tramite hash sulla coerenza dei file
<wallbroken> cosa che un backup fa
<cristian_c> un backup è un archivio
<cristian_c> semmai il software o il formato
<cristian_c> lo supportano
<wallbroken> cristian_c, ho già provato tonnellate di tool dalla pagina di wikipedia "comparison of backup tools"
<cristian_c> wallbroken: ma chi ha parlato di wikipedia?
<wallbroken> io
<cristian_c> wallbroken: e perché lo dici a me?
<f843d0> wallbroken: inoltre, nessuno ti vieta di fare uno script da due soldi che passi in rassegna i file e verifichi l'md5 tra backup e sorgente
<wallbroken> perchè i tool inclusi nella pagina linkata sono già stati provati in quanto inclusi in quella di wikipedia
<wallbroken> duplicity è il più carino, ma manca di quel requisito
<cristian_c> wallbroken: hai già effettuato una ricerca in synaptic?
<wallbroken> ricerca di che? l'unica cosa che puoi fare è prenderne uno ad uno e tentare
<wallbroken> cmq da quanto ho capito, nessuno qui potrebbe aiutarmi, quindi come non detto.
<cristian_c> rsync ha un'opzione per il controllo del checksum
<cristian_c> wallbroken: una ricerca in synaptic
<wallbroken> quello vale per il contronto
<cristian_c> dei software dedicati al backup
<wallbroken> se hai 2 file, rsync li può confrontare tramite checksum
<wallbroken> ma non c'entra niente con ciò che voglio fare io
<cristian_c> wallbroken: bene, ma cerca di spiegarlo sinteticamente
<wallbroken> un'altra alternativa sarebbe usare un filesystem con controllo CRC
<wallbroken> quindi zfs, btrfs
<cristian_c> altrimenti per le chiachiere c'è il canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<wallbroken> non c'e nient altro da dire, per me è chiusa qua la questione
<f843d0> Ottimo, ciao
<cristian_c> *choacchiere
<cristian_c> s/o/i
<viceee> buona sera , ubuntu 16.04lts gnome quando collego il cellulare va in carica ma non riesco a copiare i dati, e come se ubuntu non riconosce il cellulare (provato su w7 funziona)
<cristian_c> viceee: no tutti gli os sono uguali
<viceee> posso fare qualcosa ?
<cristian_c> non hai neanche specificato di quale cellulare stai parlando
<viceee> alcatel pop c9
<cristian_c> né se ha una o più modalità di collegamento
<viceee> lo collego con cavo usb
<cristian_c> viceee: quindi se stai parlando di uno smartphone android, assicurati di averlo settato per il collegamento usb tramite mtp
<viceee> dovrebbe essere automatico?
<cristian_c> viceee: non devi chiederle qui queste cose
<viceee> il debug usb è attivo
<cristian_c> viceee: rilggi pure le righe sovrastanti
<cristian_c> *rileggi
<viceee> mi puoi far capire?
<cristian_c> viceee: quindi se stai parlando di uno smartphone android, assicurati di averlo settato per il collegamento usb tramite mtp
<viceee> non posso settarlo se non lo vede
<cristian_c> viceee: in bocca al lupo per tutto
<viceee> speravo in un aiuto per far vedere il cell ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> viceee: non ha senso inquinare ulteriormente il canale su cose già dette
<cristian_c> permle chiacchiere per favore spostati nell'altro canale
<viceee> ok passo sulla chat.... un giorno capirò a cosa serve questo canale di supporto..... forse solo a voi stessi sviluppatori
<cristian_c> viceee: hai altre richieste di supporto ad ubuntu?
<viceee> grazie
<cristian_c> viceee: a dare risposte a domande serie
<ick> ?
<Alfonso> come si installa il driver b43 in xubuntu?
<f843d0> !bcm | Alfonso
<ubot-it> Alfonso: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-12
<Konsu> ciao a tutti
<Konsu> vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio portatile acer extensa5620z
<Konsu> è un 64 Bit e ha solo 1 Gb di ram
<Konsu> potreste suggerirmi una versione adatta di Ubuntu e dirmi dove trovarla?
<ryuujin> Konsu: il tuo portatile e' un po' datato. Dovresti installare una distribuzione Ubuntu leggera
<ryuujin> puoi dare un'occhiata a lubuntu
<ryuujin> !lubuntu | Konsu
<ubot-it> Konsu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<ryuujin> Poi torna qui se hai dubbi
<Konsu> Grazie mille, entrerò su uno dei link che mi hai suggerito :)
<[Enrico]> Konsu: tieni presente che 1 GB di ram è veramente poco per un sistema moderno, ci fai veramente poco e andrà parecchio lento
<Konsu> Si lo so, ma purtroppo ho un portatile con queste caratteristiche per ora, e non ho grandi pretese :)
<Konsu> ho usato in passato sia ubuntu che lubuntu, mi sono trovata bene e vorrei installarlo nuovamente
<Konsu> non capisco se  la versione 16.10 di lubuntu potrebbe andar bene
<[Enrico]> Konsu: no la 16.10 non è più supportata è a fine vita
<[Enrico]> Konsu: la 16.04 è las LTS (long time support) al momento, l'ultima è la 17.10
<Mr_Pan> Konsu, meglio 16,04 LTS
<Konsu> edove posso trovare questa versione, potreste mandarmi il link per favore?
<Mr_Pan> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<Konsu> ok trovato, adesso la sto scaricando
<Konsu> grazie mille :)
<Konsu> con 1 Gb dovrebbe andare bene anche questa versione ?
<gerry123> buongiorno a tutti. Ho installato Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ed ho un problema con lo scanner CanoScan Lide120. Con i software proposti lo vede in elenco, come scanner, ma quando faccio acquisisci non parte neppure la scansione
<Mr_Pan> Konsu, con 1 gb di ram ?
<Mr_Pan> Konsu, lubuntu o xubuntu e sei al limite ...
<gerry123> aiutooooo
<Mr_Pan> gerry123, 1 gb di ram... il SO potrebbe anche andare in maniera accettabile ma come apri un browser (ff o chrome) si inchioda tutto
<[Enrico]> Konsu: alla fine l'unico modo per sapere se tu funziona in modo accettabile è provare
<Konsu> sin ad ora ho usato un ubuntu 15.10 ed era abbastanza fluido, solo che mi hanno fatto una ripartizione sbagliata e ho quello spazio inutilizzato, ecco perchè vorrei installare di nuovo tutto con un unica partizione
<[Enrico]> Konsu: se la 15.10 era accettabile dovrebbe esserlo anche la 16.04
<[Enrico]> e poi la 15.10 è a fine vita da anni, sei senza aggiornamenti che è molto male
<[Enrico]> quindi dovresti comunque reinstallare
<Konsu> infatti...
<[Enrico]> e fai sempre gli aggiornamenti mi raccomando :)
<Konsu> scusate se non vi taggo nelle risposte ma non lo so fare su questa chat...vi ringrazio per l'aiuto
<[Enrico]> nessun problema
<Konsu> adesso appena scarica tutto provo ad installare da sola..spero di nn fare danni :)
<[Enrico]> Konsu: fai anche un backup dei tuoi dati prima
<[Enrico]> così se sbagli hai una seconda copia
<Konsu> Enrico mi potresti mettere in difficoltà con questo suggerimento xD
<[Enrico]> lol
<Mr_Pan> Konsu, hai un disco usb o una chiavetta ? ?   prima di reinstallare attaccale copiaci su tutti i tuoi documenti importanti ...
<Konsu> si si..quello l'ho appena fatto
<Konsu> sul pc non c'è più nulla
<[Enrico]> beh allora a posto così
<[Enrico]> se quello che c'è su può essere cancellato, non c'è problema :)
<Konsu> Grazie di nuovo... :)
<filippo> buonasera, ieri ho aggiornato il computer di mio padre  e oggi mi ha detto che non li funziona il volume ma prima di aggiornarlo ero certo che funzionasse
<filippo> come risolvo ?
<gigirock_> filippo: dicendo la versione il modello di pc etc etc
<filippo> sinceramente non lo so sul terminale c'è scritto hp pavilon dv5 notebook
<filippo> credo sia il nome della macchina
<gigirock_> Apri terminale e scrivi Aplay -L
<gigirock_> L minuscolo
<filippo> fatto
<filippo> ora cosa facccio
<leo80> buona sera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> filippo, hai dato aplay -l  ?   incolla il risultato su paste
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Guest61723> buongiorno il pc lenovo x220 con ubuntu 16.04 si accende senza la icone sul lato sinistro e senza i comandi in alto.praticamente non posso fare nulla
<tab-tabbina> ciao a tutti! Ho un problema con l'installazione di pacchetti e aggiornamenti da ormai una settimana, ho guardato qui sul forum ma non riesco a risolvere
<Mr_Pan> tab-tabbina, che tipo di problema ?
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale e scrivi
<tab-tabbina> mi dice che il pacchetto pulse deve essere reinstallato ma non trova l'archivio
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update&sudo apt upgrade - y | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> tutto su una riga
<Mr_Pan> incolla qua il link che ti restituira' quel comando che ti ho dato
<Mr_Pan> -y senza spazio
<tab-tabbina> credo di aver sbagliato qualcosa
<tab-tabbina> devo scrivere tutto o solo fino a "-y"?
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update&&sudo apt upgrade -y ¬
<Mr_Pan> spetta
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update&&sudo apt upgrade -y | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> tutta la riga
<Mr_Pan> fai copia e incolla
<tab-tabbina> fatto
<tab-tabbina> però non mi restituisce un link, sono un bel pò di righe
<tab-tabbina> e in mezzo ci sono circa 5 link
<Mr_Pan> tab-tabbina, hai scritto tutta la riga completa  ?
<tab-tabbina> sisi
<Mr_Pan> da sudo a 9999
<Mr_Pan> alla fine cii deve esser eun link  http://.....
<tab-tabbina> alla fine mi dice
<tab-tabbina> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPRqovOvYFG
<Mr_Pan> quello e' il link ...
<Mr_Pan> no deve essr eun linnk termbin.com/.....
<tab-tabbina> non viene fuori, l'ho rifatto tre volte pure
<Mr_Pan> ok ok
<tab-tabbina> riuscita
<Mr_Pan> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tab-tabbina> http://termbin.com/86ug
<Mr_Pan> ah ok
<Mr_Pan> no ...
<tab-tabbina> non è questo?
<Mr_Pan> si si ho sbgliato comando
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<tab-tabbina> http://termbin.com/k8ku
<Mr_Pan> tab-tabbina, da terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tab-tabbina> ok e poi?
<Mr_Pan> metti un # davanti alla/e riga/he dove trovi CD-ROM solo all inizio
<Mr_Pan> poi dai ctrl+x   invio e salva
<tab-tabbina> fatto
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update&&sudo apt upgrade -y
<tab-tabbina> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0KngLrKgs4  ok ho sbagliato qualcosa
<Mr_Pan> sui qualcosa nel file sources.list ...
<Mr_Pan> aprilo e ricontrolla la riga 1 ...
<Mr_Pan> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tab-tabbina> eb# cdrom:[Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20170215.2)] etc etc
<Mr_Pan> eb ?? cancella
<tab-tabbina> c'è una "d" all'inizio
<Mr_Pan> il primo carattere della riga deve essere #
<tab-tabbina> fatto
<Mr_Pan> salva esci
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update&&sudo apt upgrade -y
<tab-tabbina> E: Il pacchetto pulse deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio
<tab-tabbina> mi si è aperto ubuntu software per installare pulse secure ma non si installa
<Mr_Pan> !info pulse
<ubot-it> Package pulse does not exist in xenial
<tab-tabbina> dovrebbe essere un programma per la vpn
<tab-tabbina> in effetti da quando ha cercato di installarlo non mi installa più nulla
<Mr_Pan> tab-tabbina, si instalalno solo programmi da repositorz non presi in giro ...
<tab-tabbina> me l'ha fornito l'università a dire il vero
<tab-tabbina> pensavo non ci fossero problemi
<Mr_Pan> ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> metti qua  il link
<tab-tabbina> http://termbin.com/l8wk
<Mr_Pan> hai pur edei ppa ... dropbox e spotify che possono rendere instabile il sistema e futuri agigornamenti
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<tab-tabbina> difatti volevo disinstallarli
<Mr_Pan> tab-tabbina, non posso aiutarti oltre ... pulse non e' nei repository ... lo avrai installato a mano ...
<tab-tabbina> non c'è un modo di disinstallarlo?
<Mr_Pan> tab-tabbina, come lo hai installato   ?   e' un file .deb  ?
<Mr_Pan> o era un file compresso tar.gz con un install manuale  ?
<tab-tabbina> cioè io sono andata sul sito dell'università, ho scaricato il file, ci ho cliccato sopra e mi si è aperto il programma di installazione
<Mr_Pan> dammi il link  ?
<tab-tabbina> ho cliccato su installa e quando era quasi alla fine si è arrestata l'installazione
<Mr_Pan> tab-tabbina, no niente qua non posso aiutarti
<Mr_Pan> qui si da supporto solo a programmi ufficiali presenti nei repo
<Mr_Pan> magari passa su chat
<Mr_Pan> !|chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tab-tabbina> http://www.univr.it/main?ent=catdoc&id=4706&idDest=1&sServ=264&serv=39
<tab-tabbina> l'ho scaricato da qui
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ice88> ciao a tutti ragazzi!Guardate io sono proprio un nubbo di ubunto.Ho appena installato la versione 16.10(l'unica che avevo in una vecchia chiavetta) per resuscitare un vecchio portatile
<Ice88> detto questo ho bisogno di masterizzare una iso
<Ice88> ho scaricato la .deb di k3b,la apro metto installa ma non mi ionstalla nulla
<Ice88> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> Ice88, la 16.10 è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> scarica la 16.04
<Ice88> ok ma come faccio ad installarla da questo adesso?
<Ice88> se scarico anche la iso
<Ice88> come la monto?
<Ice88> nn riesco a creare ne dvd ne chiavette di installazione
<zap_> ciao si puo installare la versione di ubuntu 18.04 in versione beta?o è meglio aspettare aprile?
<Carlin0> se hai la 16.10 installata usa creatore dischi di avvio per preparare la chiavetta Ice88
<Carlin0> !alfa | zap_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alfa'
<Carlin0> !beta | zap_
<ubot-it> zap_: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Ice88> grazie carlino,solo che sono nuovo e non trovo o meglio non so avviare nulla o quasi su ubuntu
<Ice88> dove trovo il 'creatore dischi' o cm lo faccio partire?
<Carlin0> !usb | Ice88 leggi la guida
<ubot-it> Ice88 leggi la guida: Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Ice88> ok grazie.Un'ultima cosa,mi conviene scaricare ubuntu 16.04.04 lts o il 17.10?
<Carlin0> la 16.04
<Ice88> ok perfetto!Grazie
<Carlin0> !prego | Ice88
<ubot-it> Ice88: di nulla
<chia> ho un problema con l'audio. Funziona da audacity ma tutto ciò che è su internet (youtube, spotify ecc.. ) risulta muto. Alsa mixer versione 1.1.3 è regolarmente funzionante. Come posso fare?
<Carlin0> chia, che ubuntu usi ?
<chia> lubuntu 17.10
<Carlin0> chia, apri un terminale e scrivi alsamixer poi posta una schermata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chia> https://prnt.sc/iqbttz
<chia> non so se sono riuscita a caricare immagine
<fabio_cc> chia, si ci sei riuscita
<Carlin0> sembra tutto a posto ... non saprei
<chia> è solo l'audio dai canali internet che non funziona
<fabio_cc> chia, puoi aprire le impostazioni audio di lubuntu e postare le schermate delle varie schede? non riesco ad essere più preciso perché non uso lubuntu
<fabio_cc> chia, ci dovrebbe essere la possibilità di mutare singole applicazioni, non vorrei fosse questo il caso
<fabio_cc> chia, il browser deve eesere aperto
<chia> non so come fare ad aprire le impostazioni audio
<Carlin0> chia, dal menù principale → audio e video → regolazione del volume pulseaudio
<fabio_cc> chia, mi raccomando apri firefox o il browser che utilizzi per internet
<chia> https://prnt.sc/iqc0iq
<chia> ho aperto firefox che utilizzo normalmente
<insology> Ciao  a tutti
<chia> ciao
<insology> Sto avendo qualche problema con passwd :(
<insology> non mi lascia cambiare la pw di nessun utente
<Carlin0> spiega il problema insology
<fabio_cc> insology, cosa scrivi di preciso?
<insology> passwd utente
<Carlin0> e lui cosa risponde ?
<insology> sia in fase di cambio pw che in fase di creazione nuovo utente
<insology> il log è questo PAM audit_log_acct_message() failed: Operation not permitted
<insology> da shell passwd: System error
<insology> passwd: password unchanged
<Carlin0> no in fase di creazione devi dare sudo adduser utente e  poi ti chiede la pass sono 2 cose diverse
<insology> si si lo so
<insology> dicevo che sia in fase di creazione utente che di modifica pass di utente esistente da stesso problema
<insology> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<Carlin0> insology, devi cambiare la tua pass ?
<insology> no
<insology> versione kernel 4.4.0-116-generic
<insology> sto cambiando la pw di un'altro utente da sudo
<Carlin0> le pass di chi ?
<Carlin0> mettiamo sia ugo
<insology> la pw di ugo
<Carlin0> conosci la sua pass ?
<insology> si
<Carlin0> fai su ugo
<Carlin0> ti fa loggare ?
<insology> si
<Carlin0> e poi fai solo passwd
<fabio_cc> chia, apri un terminale
<insology> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<insology> passwd: password unchanged
<fabio_cc> chia, sudo pulseaudio --start
<fabio_cc> chia, metti tutto quello che ottieni su ubuntu paste
<fabio_cc> !paste | chia
<ubot-it> chia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Carlin0> insology, la cosa sa tanto di permessi pasticciati
<insology> infatti, ma non ho toccato nulla al livello di permessi
<insology> -rw-r--r--   1 root root    1891 mar 12 22:53 passwd
<insology> -rw-r-----   1 root shadow  1520 mar 12 23:04 shadow
<Carlin0> se già hai provato a cambiare la pass usando sudo hai toccato insology
<insology> ma ho sempre cambiato le pass da sudo con passwd nomeutente
<chia> mi dà comando non trovato
<insology> ma a prescindere anche se creo un nuovo utente, in fase di creazione quando chiede la pw da lo stesso problema
<fabio_cc> chia, hai usato copia/incolla o hai scritto a mano?
<chia> copia/incolla
<fabio_cc> chia, start-pulseaudio-x11
<chia> sempre comando non trovato
<fabio_cc> chia, dpkg -l | grep pulse | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> insology, come ultima spiaggia puoi provare da recovery ,  ma cmq è evidente che qualcosa è successo
<fabio_cc> chia, poi metti qui il link ottenuto
<insology> mi sono accorto dopo un aggiornamento di sistema
<Carlin0> dopo un aggiornamento ?
<insology> si
<insology> cmq con echo 'ugo:test' | sudo chpasswd me la cambia
<Carlin0> insology, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> insology, posta il link che esce
<chia> http://termbin.com/dycl
<fabio_cc> chia, credo sia sbagliato il link, manca qualche lettera?
<insology> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOgn4XpErF3
<chia> ti mando schermata
<chia> https://prnt.sc/iqc98z
<fabio_cc> chia, è dyc1 non dycl, devi usare copia/incolla
<chia> scusa è dyc1
<fabio_cc> chia, mi sembra che manchino dei pacchetti, solo che adesso devo andare
<chia> grazie comunque, possiamo fare domani sempre in serata? buona notte
<Carlin0> chia, prova a scrivere nel terminale sudo apt install pulseaudio
<chia> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlGV8m93YsZ
<fabio_cc> chia, non ci sono solo io :) buonanotte
<Carlin0> chia, metti in pastebin lsb_release -a
<chia> scusa ma non so come si fa?
<Carlin0> come hai fatto fino ad ora
<gigirock> chia, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Carlin0> oppure lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<chia> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQL0y1YENsR
<chia> No LSB modules are available.
<chia> http://termbin.com/pzsk
<Carlin0> chia, non hai la 17.10 ma la 17.04 che è fuori supporto
<gigirock> chia, devi reinstallare perche' la 1704 ha terminato il supporto
<chia> ok. grazie a tutti
<gigirock> 2018-02-27  Remove EOLed zesty.
<cybornaut> ciao a tutti
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<giovanni> non riesco ad installare ubuntu su un netbook
<giovanni> il netbook in questione é un 2 in 1 della lenovo: ideapad miix 320 versione 10 pollici
<giovanni> Quando inserisco la pennetta USB  e scelgo di installare, non carica nulla
<giovanni> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<gigirock> giovanni, nn e' un notebook allora
<giovanni> gigirock non si puo' installare ubuntu su un netbook?
<giovanni> o meglio, su questo netbook?
<giovanni> Perché su un acer tempo fa misi ubuntu e andava una bomba
<giovanni> sempre netbook
<gigirock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/935657/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-miix-320 leggi qui non sembra essere possibile
<gigirock> giovanni, non tutti gli hardware sono uguali.....
<giovanni> gigirock, nell'ultimo commento danno una soluzione mettendo dei comandi, ma é riferito ad ubuntu o debian? Poi quello che ha provato 18.04 dice che in parte funziona ma a me non va neanche quello. Non credo abbia un brutto hardware :(
<giovanni> Grazie mille per l'aiuto comunque
<gigirock> giovanni devi creare una chiavetta che boota uefi e disabilitare secure boot dal bios
<gigirock> giovanni, se vuoi provare con 1804 prova co xubuntu che e' gia' una beta
<giovanni> il secure boot l'ho già disabilitato. Per la prima cosa esiste una guida? Non basta fare la semplice chiavetta bootabile con uno dei tanti programmini?
<gigirock> !chat | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giovanni> Ok! Grazie mille :)
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-13
<mardel88> ciao a tutti. ho provato ad impostare su ubuntu 17.10 una vpn (nordvpn) con username e password della vpn.... ma dopo venti secondi la vpn si toglie da sola. riesco a mettere la password solo se la salvo per tutti gli utenti... ma dopo un po' sparisce da sola
<mardel88> con pptp
<Claudio> Ciao e tutti
<psychicist> Ciao
<disperato> Ragazzi vi prego aiutatemi non so che sta succedendo al mio pc . Quando lo accendo mi appare schermata grub e busybox e se faccio La reimpostazione di fabbrica mi si blocca sempre
<sprovveduto> Vorrei utilizzare la mi a stampante Samsung sf760p con ubuntu ma non riesco e non sono un esperto di Ubuntu pertanto non so dove mettere mano. Come posso fare?
<sprovveduto> Quando tento di stampare segnala: /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb does not exist!
<Carlin0> sprovveduto, come l'hai installata ?
<sprovveduto> Non l'ho installata io. L'ha fatto mio figlio ma ora non è presente ed io ho bisogno di usarla...
<sprovveduto> La mia versione Ubuntu è la 16.04 LTS
<Carlin0> si ma bisogna anche sapere cosa ha fatto
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, se apri Stampanti la vedi elencata  ?
<sprovveduto> Sì
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, ha mai funzionato  ?  ci hai gia stampato  ?
<sprovveduto> solo che nello stato della stampante indica "Interrotta - Backend \usr\lib\cups\backend\usb does not exist!
<sprovveduto> Sì, un paio di mesi fa...
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, apri un terminale (ctrl+t)
<ryuujin> le samsung hanno un installaer con un driver universale di solito
<ryuujin> reperibile sul sito samsung
<Mr_Pan> remix_tj, esistono i driver apposta per questo modello ma sono in tar.gz  e non so se sprovveduto sia in grado poi di aprilo e lanciare installer
<ryuujin> Mr_Pan: r+tab :D
<ryuujin> e so' due volte che chiami remix_tj :P
<sprovveduto> Aperto il terminale ;-)
<sprovveduto> #ubuntu-it
<sprovveduto> è in attesa  :~$
<Mr_Pan> sudo service cups restart
<Mr_Pan>    
<Mr_Pan> scrivi inserisci la password (alla cieca) e dai invio
<Mr_Pan> vedi se lo stato della stampante cambia ...
<sprovveduto> No, non pare cambiato nulla. Stessa segnalazione...
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto la stampante e´ connessa usb  ?
<Mr_Pan> se te la faccio cancellare poi riusciamo a ricollegarla ?
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, sempre da terminale dai questo comando
<Mr_Pan> lpstat -p
<Mr_Pan> ti dovrebbe restiutre il nome della stampante comela vede nel sistema
<Mr_Pan> a quel punto se hai il nome digita
<sprovveduto> è collegata usb e, con il tuo aiuto, immagino di sì...
<Mr_Pan> cupsenable <printername>      <<<< usa il nome ottenuto dal precedente comando
<Mr_Pan> dammi un cenno quando hai fatto ...
<sprovveduto> fatto
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, cosa?
<sprovveduto> su una stampa di prova lasciata da mio figlio trovo come Job ID: Samsung-SF-760-Series-438 ma il nome apparso a me sul terminale è Samsung-SF-760-Series (senza il numerello finale), significa qualcosa?
<sprovveduto> fatto cupsenable Samsung-SF-760-Series
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, ok e niente e´ambiato nello stato della stampante  ?
<sprovveduto> E' apparso un punto esclamativo rosso e nello stato della stampante appare:Inattiva - Il file "/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb" non è disponibile: No such file or directory
<sprovveduto> e in effetti, se io entro in quel path non trovo alcuna directory usb
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, ok prova a selezionarla e vedi le prorpieta
<Mr_Pan> mi interessa sapere le righe dove indica il driver in uso , il percorso ecc
<sprovveduto> URI della periferica: usb://Samsung/SF-760%20Series?serial=Z6RWB8KC8B03HYA&interface=1
<sprovveduto> Messaggio di stato
<sprovveduto> !Manca un filtro di stampa per la stampante Samsung-SF-760-Series
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto selezionala e cancellala
<sprovveduto> eliminata
<Mr_Pan> da terminale
<Mr_Pan> cd /
<sprovveduto> appare /$ invece di ~$
<Mr_Pan> wget http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/DR/201512/20151211142640507/uld_v1.00.37_00.99.tar.gz
<Mr_Pan> tar -zxvf uld_v1.00.37_00.99.tar.gz
<Mr_Pan> cd uld
<Mr_Pan>  ./install.sh
<Mr_Pan> segui le istruzioni e installa i driver samsung .. una volta finito apri Gestione Stampanti
<sprovveduto> alla richiesta dell'url mi restituisce not found
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, errore mio cartella sbagliata
<Mr_Pan> cd /home/<nomeutente>
<Mr_Pan> da li
<Mr_Pan> wget http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/DR/201512/20151211142640507/uld_v1.00.37_00.99.tar.gz
<Mr_Pan> <nomeutente> e´ il tuo utente con cui sei connesso
<Mr_Pan>   poi     tar -zxvf uld_v1.00.37_00.99.tar.gz
<Mr_Pan> poi  cd uld
<Mr_Pan> poi   sudo ./install.sh
<Mr_Pan> swgui le istruzioni fino alla fine
<sprovveduto> Connessione scaduta al primo tentativo e, al secondo, seppur connesso segnala di nuovo 404 Not Found
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, fai copia e incolla o scrivi a mano  ?   io ho provato e mi scarica il file ...
<sprovveduto> Ho provato attraverso il browser e mi segnala che il sito è in blacklist
<sprovveduto> come posso bypassare?
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, nn ho idea perche´ hai in blacklist...
<sprovveduto> perché non sono collegato con la mia linea...
<sprovveduto> sono riuscito a scaricarlo su un altro pc
<sprovveduto> posso mettere su una usb e trasferirlo?
<sprovveduto> mi dai una mano?
<sprovveduto> Sono riuscito a prendere il file via usb, ho seguito le istruzioni che mi avevi dato ed ho installato i driver segnala di aver installato con successo sia la stampante che lo scanner. ma nelle stampanti non vedo il nuovo hardware
<sprovveduto> Se faccio aggiungi mi chiede l'uri, che cosa devo mettere? Il vecchio percorso?
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, eccomi .. sono al lavoro ... mi sono dovuto allontanare
<Mr_Pan> d aGestione Stampanti aggiungi nuova stampante seleziona usb ... nella lista dei modelli ora dovresti avere la 760
<sprovveduto> Ci mancherebbe... Grazie
<sprovveduto> Non ho la possibilità di scegliere USB ma solo Inserire l'URI oppure Stampante di rete
<Mr_Pan> uhmm
<sprovveduto> Quando apro stampanti segnala "Non ci sono ancora stampanti configurate
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, devi agigungerla .. clicca agiungi +
<sprovveduto> Quando faccio aggiungi posso solo scegliere URI o stampante di rete...
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, in URI scrivi solo   ipp:     e vai aavanti
<Mr_Pan> ti chiedera marca e modello cerca la tua e prova ad isntallare
<sprovveduto> MI appare un'altra finestrella con Errore del server CUPS
<sprovveduto> server-error-internal-error
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto
<Mr_Pan> proviamo a reibnstallare cups
<sprovveduto> volentieri... se hai tempo...
<Mr_Pan> d aterminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo dpkg-reconfigure cups
<Mr_Pan> dimmi cosa hai come risposta
<sprovveduto> va bene se sono in ~/uld$ ?
<sprovveduto> o devo cambiare directory?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> va bene
<sprovveduto> mi segnala che cups è rovinato o non completamente installato
<Mr_Pan> ecco il problema
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, prova a reinstalalr ecups
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install cups
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, anzi prima prova con
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install -f
<sprovveduto> quando ho confermato con S segnala una serie di file Not Found
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto,
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update&&sudo apt -y upgrade
<sprovveduto> Ricordo che tutto il problema è nato dopo un aggiornamento, forse ho fatto qualcosa che non avrei dovuto...
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install -f
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install cups
<Mr_Pan> vai in ordine
<sprovveduto> Impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti. Potrebbe essere utile eseguire apt -get upgrade o --fix-missing
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, hai gia fatto apt -y upgrade?
<Mr_Pan> se si prova con sudo apt --fix-missing
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, hai taccato qualcosa in sources.list?
<sprovveduto> Non credo...
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, hai dato i comandi che ho scritto sopra?
<sprovveduto> sì ma c'erano un sacco di not found, posso rifare da capo?
<sprovveduto> da apt install -f ?
<Mr_Pan> si
<sprovveduto> dopo sudo apt update&&sudo apt -y upgrade segnala Stable Release Not Found
<sprovveduto> ora in attesa di una connessione a archive.ubuntu.com
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, scrivi
<sprovveduto> Ora pur segnalando 7 errori dice fatto
<Mr_Pan> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> alla fine ti dara un link http:....   copialo qui
<sprovveduto> La stessa segnalazione di prima impossibile scricare alcuni pacchetti...
<sprovveduto> ora do l'ultimo comando che mi hai indicato...
<sprovveduto> Non ha restituito alcun link
<sprovveduto> E' rimasto inerme per qualche minuto e poi è tornato al prompt
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, devedarti un link vei bene
<Mr_Pan> http://termbin ...
<sprovveduto> nessun link
<Mr_Pan> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999      >>>  comando unico ... lo devi scrivere tutto su una riga ...
<sprovveduto> è esattamente così.. C'è uno spazio dopo cat, dopo list, dopo |, dopo nc e dopo .com, giusto?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> hai in BL pure termbin ...
<sprovveduto> va bene sempre che il mio prompt dia :~uld$ vero?
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, ma e´ il tuo pc di casa ?  ti conviene fare ste cosa da csa
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, si non incide in quale cartella sei
<Mr_Pan> e´ un laptop  ?
<sprovveduto> sì
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, colelgati di nuovo quando sarai a csa ... ora sei in ufficio e ti bloccano un sacco di conenssioi ...
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, s enon risolvi prima il casino che hai nei repository , aggiornamenti, cups ecc ecc e´ inutile tentare di installare la stampante ...
<Mr_Pan> e forse andava senza rimuoverla se avessimo sistemato prima cups ..
<sprovveduto> Bene, d'accordo. Riproverò da casa... Grazie infinite per il supporto e la grande disponibilità!
<sprovveduto> ...e l'estrema chiarezza! Grazie!!!
<Mr_Pan> ok ciao
<Mr_Pan> se ti serve aiuto passa di qua qualcuo lo trovi sempre (tranne di notte come fa qualcuno alle 03:00...)
<leo80> buona sera a tutti
<Guest57938> ciao
<Guest57938> ho un problema con il boot qualcuno puo darmi una mano ?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest57938> ok
<Guest57938> motherboard gigabyte settata in boot uefi&legacy. sata mode settato su ide, boot regolare. se metto ahci nel bios salvo e resetto parte regolare, se resetto di nuovo si blocca al boot. entro nel bios rimetto ise e tutto funziona regolarmente.
<Mr_Pan> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mr_Pan> Guest58398, mi sembra un problema di settaggi hw piu che di ubuntu in se
<scabbia> ciao a tutti...sono nuovo e totalmente ignorante...credo non sia una frase originale qua
<scabbia> volevo installare la 17.10
<scabbia> da ignorane sara una versione duratura o dopo qualche mese dovro cambiare versione
<scabbia> elimino lubuntu e metto la 17.10  mi serve una versione che duri del tempo e sia affidabile
<scabbia> vado tranquillo o avete consigli ?
<Dvno> sleave!
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-14
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<giovanni> ho installato ubuntu mate su un lenovo ideapad miix 320
<giovanni> ora vorrei configurare il touch screen
<giovanni> viene riconosciuto ma va per i fatti suoi
<Mr_Pan> sprovveduto, hai risolto  ?
<shakraw> Ciao a tutti, ho un server su cui devo configurare 4-5 account "equivalenti" a root, senza utilizzare sudo, e che nei log siano riportati gli effettivi account che hanno eseguito il comando. Avete conoscenze in merito o sapete darmi indicazioni su dove andare a cercare? thx
<ryuujin> shakraw: uid 0 e e acct?
<ryuujin> auditd
<ryuujin> considera che se dai privilegi elevati... non puoi impedire determinate cose... non se se con grsecurity
<Mr_Pan> mi chiedo perché?! ..
<shakraw> ryuujin, ho letto se imposto uid 0 ai vari account , nei log non si riesce a distinguerli.
<Mr_Pan> mpStart123!
<ryuujin> shakraw: ma poi considera che non ha senso dare privilegi elevati a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, esatto ...
<Mr_Pan> a quel punto lascia il server senza password fai prima e ti risparmi la fatica ...
<ryuujin> shakraw: che problema devi risolvere?
<ryuujin> spostiamoci in chat pero'
<ryuujin> !chat | shakraw
<ubot-it> shakraw: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<wakka> ciao a tutti
<wakka> qualcuno può aiutarmi con la domanda sul forum
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | wakka
<ubot-it> wakka: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<wakka> lol ok
<wakka> E: Tipo "wget" non riconosciuto alla riga 1 nel file delle sorgenti /etc/apt/sources.list.d/lutris.list E: Impossibile bloccare la directory dell'elenco
<wakka> questo file lutris.list mi blocca
<Carlin0> wakka, apri il terminale e scrivi ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> wakka, incolla qui il link che esce
<wakka> http://termbin.com/fkjv
<Carlin0> wakka, usi mint ?
<wakka> si
<wakka> serena 18.1
<Carlin0> !chat | wakka
<ubot-it> wakka: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> wakka, passa in chat , in questo canale non si da supporto a mint
<doomed> Ho un problema con ubuntugnome 16.04 al boot ci mette 3min e mezzo prima che arrivi alla schermata di login,e dopo il login altrettanto lento prima del desktop. mi hanno detto che e anche un problema di swap non attiva, andando a controllare risulta la uuid diversa  nel file fstab
<doomed> ho provato a editare il file ma non so perchè cè qualche problema quando lo salva
<doomed> non cè nessuno in linea che mi puo aiutare
<Mr_Pan> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<doomed> Mr_ Pan se nessuno mi risponde da una domanda fatta dalle 12.10 allora suppongo che nn cè nessunoallora
<doomed> la riformulo
<doomed>  Ho un problema con ubuntugnome 16.04 al boot ci mette 3min e mezzo prima che arrivi alla schermata di login,e dopo il login altrettanto lento prima del desktop. mi hanno detto che e anche un problema di swap non attiva, andando a controllare risulta la uuid diversa  nel file fstab
<doomed>  ho provato a editare il file ma non so perchè cè qualche problema quando lo salva
<Mr_Pan> doomed, 1 - sei capitato in orario in cui molte persone sono a pranzo / pausa
<Mr_Pan> 2 - molti di quelli che sono qui si trovano a lavoro / scuola ecc e non si puo´ smepre risponder e
<Mr_Pan> 3 - magari chi e´ disponibile non sa darti una risposta
<Mr_Pan> doomed, che problema ti da quando salvi fstab  ?
<Mr_Pan> doomed, per editare e salvare fstab lo devi aprire con sudo ....
<Mr_Pan> 4 - qua non ci paga mica nessuno ...
<doomed> Mr_Pan io non pretendo niente
<doomed> ho richiesto aiuto, e tu mi rispondi come se fossi un deficiente
<doomed> intendo io
<doomed> Mr_Pan comunque mi da questo problema qui : (gedit:3199): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: Impostazione dell'attributo metadata::gedit-position non supportata
<Mr_Pan> doomed, tenti di aprirlo con gedit  ?   devi sempre mettere sudo davanti
<doomed> Mr_Pan si
<Mr_Pan> doomed, hai provato cusando nano  ?   ricordati sudo ...
<doomed> non mi ricordo il comando
<Mr_Pan> lo stesdso di gedit solo che al posto di gedit scrivi nano
<Mr_Pan> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<doomed> Mr_Pan  dove c'e scritto swap was on dev/sda3 during installation e li che cambio uuid giusto?
<Mr_Pan> doomed, se devi cambiare UUID dello swap si
<doomed> sotto ce cosi #uuuid il numero e uguale
<Mr_Pan> doomed, il # indica che la riga e´ comemntata ..
<Mr_Pan> *commentata quindi non viene presa in considerazione
<zap_> ciao ho installato ubuntu 17.10, ieri tutto ok oggi non si apre il programma "xchat" ho provato a reinstallare ma niente,c'è qualcosa che posso fare?
<doomed> Mr_Pan allora ho decommentato anche dove ce scritto swap
<Mr_Pan> ok
<doomed> e uuid
<Mr_Pan> zap_, devi usare hexchat ... xchat non  viene + sviluppato
<zap_> ha ok grazie
<doomed> Mr_Pan l'ultima riga  è commentata cosi #/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<doomed> la lascio comè
<Mr_Pan> doomed, si ma mi sembra una partizione cifrata!? non toccarla
<doomed> ok
<doomed> home e swap cifrata
<doomed> Mr_Pan come dicevo il mio portatile al boot ci mette 3min e mezzo prima del login
<Mr_Pan> doomed, ma allora ci sta ... deve decriptar ela home ad ogni avvio
<Mr_Pan> doomed, errore grande e´ la swap cifrata ... in pratica non viene usata ..
<doomed> Mr_Pan non lo sapevo
<doomed> mi serve la swap perche ho 4g di ram
<doomed> ma fino a qualche giorno fà non ci metteva cosi tanto
<Mr_Pan> doomed, io fossi in te ... farei instalalzione pulita e lascia perdere home criptate ecc non servono
<doomed> è un installazzione  pulita rifatta da poco
<Mr_Pan> doomed, rifalla senza home criptata ... .
<doomed> Mr_Pan https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5dy2NVN8rV/
<Mr_Pan> doomed, che processore ha il tuo pc ?
<Mr_Pan> doomed, hdd o ssD?
<doomed> HD Intel core 3
<Mr_Pan> doomed, reinstalal senza cifratura vedrai che le prestazioni miglioreranno
<Mr_Pan> oltr enon posso dirti
<doomed> Mr_Pan non mi ha mai dato questi problemi
<doomed> ma non penso di instalalre senza cifratura
<Mr_Pan> doomed, ok problemi tuoi
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<doomed> Mr_Pan ok grazie ciao
<Mr_Pan> zap_, hai risolto con hexchat?
<Hirpus> Salve. Ho un grosso problema con il boot, lentissimo, oltre 5 minuti.
<Hirpus> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlJzlxpA3hP
<Hirpus> Eseguito il "systemd-analyze blame", le prime due voci (oltre il minuto) sono: "dev-sda3.device" e "ufw.service"
<Mr_Pan> Hirpus, hai per caso la criptazione del disco attiva?
<Hirpus> di una parte
<Mr_Pan> Hirpus, di cosa?
<Hirpus> Intanto buon pomeriggio Mr_Pan :-)
<Mr_Pan> Hirpus, si
<Hirpus> ricordo di aver creato una cartella criptata, con AES Crypt
<Hirpus> 524 MB
<MoL0ToV> ciao
<leo80> buona sera a tutti
<zap_> Mr_Pan, ho installato hexchat  ma non riesco ad entrare nel canale di ubuntu forse mi manca qualcosa
<Mr_Pan> zap_, devi configurarlo ...
<Mr_Pan> zap_, nela lista canali trovi gia freenode sleeyionalo e clicca su connetti
<Mr_Pan> una volta connesso nella rig abianca in basso scrivi    /j #ubuntu-it   e sari connesso
<zap_> Mr_Pan, ok grazie ora provo
<zap_> Mr_Pan, finalmente sono entrato ,ma se voglio entrare in un'altro canale devo sempre anteporre " /j  " prima del nome?
<Carlin0> !chat | zap_
<ubot-it> zap_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> zap_, si
<Krust> Buonasera Raga, sono nuovo nel mondo linux ed oggi ho installato con successo la
<Krust> Lubuntu su netbook acer aspire one, ma ho riscontrato un piccolo problema. all'avvio del pc va subito in stand by... devo aspettare un po e solo successivamente premendo il tasto accensione il pc parte
<Krust> per il resto il pc funziona molto bene. se qualcuno riuscisse a darmi una mano vi sarei molto molto grato.
<nuovo> Salve
<nuovo> sono qua perche ho lo stesso problema dell'altra volta
<nuovo> purtroppo non riesco a mettere wind 10 nella penina
<nuovo> starup e solo per i cd
<nuovo> però mi avevate scritto anche un codice per farlo tramite terminale, potete riscrivermelo?
<Carlin0> nuovo, windows ?
<nuovo> si
<nuovo> sto sempre aggiustando quel pc
<Carlin0> !windows | nuovo qui sei offtopic
<ubot-it> nuovo qui sei offtopic: Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<nuovo> ok allora metto lubuntu
<nuovo> cosi siamo nella chat giusta
<nuovo> devo mettere la iso di lubuntu nella pennina
<Carlin0> !usb | nuovo
<ubot-it> nuovo: Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<nuovo> carlino mi avevate dato un codice
<Carlin0> nuovo, leggi la guida
<nuovo> carlino lo letta
<nuovo> ma purtroppo thether non mi funziona
<nuovo> e startup e per soli cd
<nuovo> un utente mi ha dato un comando per il terminale l'altra volta
<Carlin0> no va anche per le penne usb
<nuovo> a me non va
<nuovo> Carlin0:  non mi da avvia
<nuovo> Carlin0:  che devo fare?
<Carlin0> nuovo 1) non diamo supporto a windows 2) leggi la guida 3) se la chiavetta non boota è un problema hardware 4) smettila di chiamarmi
<nuovo> ancora con sto windws
<nuovo> lol
<nuovo> va be vado su quello internazionale
<nuovo> adesso vuoi bannarmi? :D
<MoL0ToV> ma come gli viene in mente di chiedere supporto per windows qui? :)
<leo80> buona notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-15
<ZaxMGSBHM> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<ZaxMGSBHM> Fabio Attoy chatchatt Carlin0 Janvitus xdb6f mapreri meti m1t0 ViCe95_ Acn0w ryuujin ubot-it finsternis fabio_cc Mr_Pan stryx` GrandePuffo sonne matteo iSagitt Guest58398 Kanwulf weltall enzotib remix_tj ubuntulog sanova clakes pietroalbini LucaLumetti b00k3r
<BitByBit> Buo9ngiorno a tutti.. Avrei una richiesta per qunato riguarda l'avvio di uno script allo startup di ubuntu. Non sono molto afferrato ma non vorrei mai che ci fosse un problema con gli utenti. Lo script infatti risiede nella home di un utente. Se faccio il run dello script da shell funziona, ma quando lo imposto in crontab con il suffisso @reboot, all'avvio non viene eseguito.
<Mr_Pan> BitByBit, lo script contiente comandi che devono essere lanciati con dirittti di amministratore?
<BitByBit> si
<Mr_Pan> BitByBit, ecco perche´ non va... lo hai messo nel crontab utente ...
<Mr_Pan> BitByBit, loggati con diritti di amministratore (sudo) e da li crontab -e    e scrivi @reboot .....
<BitByBit> buongiorno Mr_Pan . scusa non ti avevo salutato. Adesso ho capito.
<Mr_Pan> BitByBit, il crontab sará eseguito con diritti di root
<Mr_Pan> BitByBit, buongiorno :D
<BitByBit> Mr_Pan, una domanda: con questa riga, posso vedere a console il messaggio mentre fa il boot? echo "Starting PPP service" > /dev/console
<Mr_Pan> BitByBit, direi di si ma nn ne sono certo
<BitByBit> Mr_Pan, Nok, grazie. ora il comando @reboot sh /home/gw/startppp.sh funziona. l'output dello script viene stampato sulla console. Il targhet delo script però non fa quello che dovrebbe fare:)
<Mr_Pan> BitByBit, ok bene pe rle prime cose ... il resto dell oscript te lo devi vedere tu :D
<BitByBit> Mr_Pan, è possibile vedere se lo script viene lanciato prima che vi siano i prerequisiti di caricamento del sistema? Pe resempio: lo script avvia una sessione ppp con un modem, vorrei sapere se il modem è stato caricato dal sistema e quindi se l'esecuzione dei comandi ha effetto
<gigirock> BitByBit, devi testare il device se si e' montato tipo if /dev/etc etc
<gigirock> BitByBit, oppure metti lo script in ritardo di tot secondi cosi' 6 sicuro che tutto sia avvenuto
<gigirock> !chat | BitByBit Mr_Pan
<ubot-it> BitByBit Mr_Pan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BitByBit> gigirock, capito. devo un po' approfondire il discorso. Se metto un if però o lo fa o non lo fa.. posso tipo mettere un while così resta appeso in standby fino a quando non avviene la condizione?
<BitByBit> gigirock, ok. grazie
<gigirock> BitByBit, certo tutto si puo' fare
<matteo> orrore, ma fare chiamare lo script da /etc/ppp/ip-up in modo che sei sicuro che PPP sia su?
<plutox> buongiorno tt
<plutox> ho perso dati di accesso per accedere su ubuntu.it
<plutox> la mail è corretta ma non ricordo nome utente in fase di registrazione
<plutox> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<Emix> Ciao ragazzi, scusate il disturbo, sto avendo problemi con l'installazione di Ubuntu sul mio pc, posso chiedervi qualche info?
<gigirock_> ecco fatto
<simone11111111> Ciao ragazzi! Avete una iso di ubuntu a 32 bit per partizioni GPT? Va bene qualsiasi versione. Grazie!!
<Carlin0> simone11111111, lubuntu o xubuntu
<ryuujin> Emix: hai risolto con la connessione?
<simone11111111> Carlin0 lubuntu
<Carlin0> eh simone11111111 scaricala
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<simone11111111> Scusami,sono un pò negato sulle versioni da scaricare...poichè a me serve per partizione gpt UEFI,mi puoi inviare il direct o il magnet link? Grazie mille!
<Carlin0> simone11111111, basta che scarichi la 32 bit e va bene sia per uefi che non
<Carlin0> simone11111111, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<simone11111111> Mi fa questo errore quando provo a crearla: https://imgur.com/a/giu0U ,perchè?
<Carlin0> simone11111111, rimanda il link dela foto che so caduto
<simone11111111> https://imgur.com/a/giu0U
<Carlin0> che programma usi simone11111111 ?
<simone11111111> rufus
<Carlin0> simone11111111, prova con etcher https://etcher.io/
<simone11111111> ok ti faccio sapere
<simone11111111> Carlin0 non funziona ugualmente purtroppo
<Carlin0> come non funziona ? cosa fa ?
<simone11111111> Non mi riconosce la chiavetta
<simone11111111> In realtà  il prog, essendo che fa tutto da solo, non mi ha dato la possibilità di scegliere di fare la pen drive per uefi
<simone11111111> e quindi  il pc non la riconosce  da UEFI
<simone11111111> https://imgur.com/a/gyS45 ecco l'errore
<kodann> ciao a tutti! ho una domanda da farvi, siccome a gennaio ho dovuto flashare il bios, visto che con ubuntu 17.10 sono incappato nel bug che andava a comprometter il bios, chiedo: le iso ufficiali attualmente scaricabili sia di ub 17.10 che 16 lts, sono state fixate o bisogna per forza eseguire il test d integrità della iso scaricata per non richiare
<kodann> ?
<kodann> w
<kodann> rischiare
<ste> ciao ho lo stesso problema e nessuno ha risposto a questa domanda sul forum https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=623017#p5004896
<ste> siam messi male?
<ste> reinstallo?
<zap_> installato gparted su ubuntu 17.10 ma non si apre, soluzioni?
<Carlin0> zap_, segui queste semplici istruzioni per disabilitare wayland https://raw.githubusercontent.com/carlin0/Varie/master/Dis%20wayland
<zap_> Carlin0, ora funzia grazie mille, e anche xchat che ieri non si apriva ora funziona.
<Carlin0> ottimo zap_
<zap_> Carlin0, ottimo grazie a te!!!
<Carlin0> !prego | zap_
<ubot-it> zap_: di nulla
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
<Marko> buonasera
<Marko> qualcuno pu; aiutarmi _
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Marko
<ubot-it> Marko: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Marko> non riesco a loggarmi su ubuntu.it
<Marko> no ricordo il nick ma solo la mail
<Carlin0> Marko, intendi il sito ?
<Marko> si per entrare nel forum
<Carlin0> ah il forum
<Marko> e possibile recuperare i dati
<Carlin0> noi qui non possiamo farci nulla scrivi una mail a gruppo-forum@ubuntu-it.org
<Marko> il forum di ubuntu.it
<Marko> ti ringrazio molto
<Marko> ciao buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-16
<Guest68794> Buongiorno
<Guest68794> avrei bisogno di alcune indicazioni sull'installazione
<Guest68794> Nello specifico ho un vecchio portatile con Vista e vorrei darlo a mia mamma per imparare
<Guest68794> Non ha il lettore cd funzionante e non fa il boot da periferiche esterne
<Guest68794> Cercavo un suggerimento per poter installare Ubuntu
<Guest68794> Ho provato con VirtualBox di Oracle creando una macchina virtuale Linux
<Guest68794> ma l'installazione dall'iso scaricata va in errore
<Guest68794> Qualcuno ha dei suggerimenti?
<h_boyz> Buongiorno, dopo un aggiornamento non mi si avvia più il sistema operativo, vedo schermo nero e con ctrl+alt+f1 non mi fa entrare nella console ma vedo solo una schermata bianco/grigia. Grazie in anticipo
<h_boyz> Aggiungo che tentando di accedere in recovery mode, rimane sovra impresso un errore:
<ryuujin> h_boyz: che errore?
<h_boyz> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gs6blKR67Y29qTdS6pGlxRax-NHkScFK/view?usp=drivesdk
<Carlin0> !ripristino | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> h_boyz, hai provato ad avviare con un kernel vecchio ?
<h_boyz> Si. Qualsiasi cosa faccio mi parte con schermo nero, anche da console ripristino qualunque scelta dopo poco ridà schermo nero.
<h_boyz> Ma la riga linux in questa schermata è giusta?
<Carlin0> h_boyz, quale riga ?
<h_boyz> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nDWKCdx9_UPcWNjo4Ri9mMmAZtS3-rnq/view?usp=drivesdk
<Carlin0> h_boyz, hai provato ad avviar econ un kernel vecchio ?
<h_boyz> Si ma fa lo stesso
<Carlin0> h_boyz, al 99% problemi dopo aggiornamenti = ppa aggiunti
<gigirock> h_boyz, che versione e che de avevi ?
<h_boyz> Kubuntu 16.04
<h_boyz> Ma non ho fatto aggiornamento versione
<Carlin0> a che versione ?
<h_boyz> Nessuna ho fatto solo apt upgrade
<Carlin0> hai detto prima che è successo dopo un aggiornamento
<gigirock> h_boyz, la stringa e' giusta se vuoi eliminare quiet e splash hai un po di + di debug
<gigirock> cmq hai cipollato anche lo screen del grub .........
<h_boyz> Si aggiornamento pacchetti
<Carlin0> hai messo ppa ?
<h_boyz> Si ma solo con immagine niente di più , lo ho sempre fatto
<Carlin0> e stavolta ti è andata male
<h_boyz> Si alcuni si. Per darktable, digikam e gimp
<h_boyz> Esatto
<h_boyz> Perché se provo ad attivare la rete da console di ripristino, dopo aver confermato il remount in scrittura mi fa schermo nero invece di tornare alla console di ripristino?
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gigirock> h_boyz, il sistema e' compromesso ci sono reazioni incontrollate
<h_boyz> Capito!
<h_boyz> Sono in live-usb , ma non ho l'opzione reinstalla
<Carlin0> h_boyz, basta che installi sopra ma senza formattare la partizione
<h_boyz> Ok , allora setto file system e punto mount / ma non Flagg formatta giusto?
<h_boyz> I file in questo modo rimangono ovviamente
<Carlin0> la home resta intatta il resto de sistema viene sovrascritto
<h_boyz> Ok procedo. Grazie mille. Poi vi comunico l'esito
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
<N3mo> Buonasera a tutti. Esiste un changelog da Kubuntu 16.04 a 18.04 per vedere cosa hanno implemetato /modificato rispetto all' ultima LTS?
<Carlin0> N3mo, /join #ubuntu-it-dev
<N3mo> Grazie
<io1234> Ho istallato ubuntu e la recezione del segnale wifi del pc è nettamente diminuita, come posso risolvere il problema?
<gigirock> io1234, nettamente diminuita puo' dipendere solo dal driver e dalla 'frequenza' con cui viene trasmesso il segnale, oggi giorno ci sono reti wifi a 2.5 o 5 Ghz , possono avere 'potenze' diverse
<gigirock> io1234, devi controllare se in driver aggiuntivi c'e' qualche nuovo driver
<ryuujin> io1234: che scheda wireless hai? io con le intel stesso problema...
<Carlin0> segnale alto o basso l'importante è che sia stabile
<Carlin0> poi non è detto che non fosse win a segnare sbagliato
<gigirock> siete sicuri delle segnalazioni ?
<[Enrico]> io1234: come hai confrontato la ricezione del segnale tra prima e dopo? molti tool fanno un pessimo lavoro nel riportare queste informazioni, per questo chiedo
<ryuujin> a me cadeva proprio... alla fine ho rimediato con il cavo
<ryuujin> quindi penso fosse un problema di driver
<Carlin0> ryuujin, strano cmq con le intel , è un classico problema realtek quello
<[Enrico]> inoltre ci sono anche problemi di scala, molti tool usano in modo molto poco chiaro la % di ricezione (che non ha senso) che è una scala molto arbitraria. I decibel sono una buona scala, ma è logaritmica, se il tool te lo "linearizza" potresti avere un confronto tra mele e arancie :)
<[Enrico]> ryuujin: Carlin0 ha ragione le intel, almeno quelle degli ultimi 5 anni, sono veramente ottime
<[Enrico]> ryuujin: in ubuntu c'è stato anche l'annoso problema del database delle frequenze consentite per stato
<[Enrico]> non era aggiornato e molti router nuovi non funzionavano
<[Enrico]> dovrebbero averlo risolto oggi tuttavia
<Carlin0> [Enrico], infatti basta che sia stabile anche se lo segna basso ... almeno IMHO
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: usa wavemon, ti segna i decibel. sotto i -80 non funziona un tubo
<[Enrico]> sopra i -70 va benino
<[Enrico]> sopra i -60 va molto bene
<[Enrico]> purtroppo wavemon non segna il livello di rumore.... ma molte schede wireless non lo riportano nemmeno correttamente
<[Enrico]> ma lo puoi leggere da /sys di solito
<io1234> Adesso devo tnere il pc al massimo a qualche metro dal modem non di più, dove prima prendeva benissima ora non rintraccia nemmeno la wi fi
<[Enrico]> io1234: sarebbe utile sapere marca e modello della scheda. fai un paste dell'output del seguente comando dato in un terrminale: lspci -nn | grep -i network
<[Enrico]> !paste | io1234
<ubot-it> io1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<[Enrico]> bello
<Guest46406> ciao a tutti stò provando ad istallare xubuntu ma sullo schermo mi compare solo un trattino bianco su sfondo nero che dovrei fare?
<peppe124ub> con cosa hai creato la chiavetta
<peppe124ub> o il disco (eventualmente)
<Guest46406> con il portatile ho fatto il cd
<Guest46406> può essere che non lo regge? O.o
<peppe124ub> hai quindi masterizzato la iso su disco con lo strumento di sistema?
<Guest46406> si
<peppe124ub> hai per caso cambiato o toccato la CPU del pc?
<Guest46406> mi è uscito masterizza quando ho aperto xubuntu e l'ho fatto da li
<peppe124ub> ok
<Guest46406> ho appena finito di costruire questo pc con pezzi vecchi
<peppe124ub> esatto
<peppe124ub> quindi la cpu o non è montata bene (qalche èin non tocca)
<peppe124ub> (qualche pin non tocca) oppure è danneggiata
<Guest46406> ma senza disco nel bios mi entra
<peppe124ub> si, lo so
<peppe124ub> ho avuto un problema simile anchio il bios funzionava e l'OS no ho rimontato e ha funzionato
<Guest46406> ok provo a vedere grazie mille, x curiosità se non me lo regge cosa esce fuori?
<peppe124ub> il bios sfrutta 16 sui 32 o 64 bit della CPu perciò ci sono alcunio pin che al bios non servono
<peppe124ub> che cpu è comunque
<Guest46406> un amd del 2009 non ricordo il modello
<peppe124ub> quanti ghz e quanti core è lo sai???
<Guest46406> spè forse dovrei provare a scaricare la versione a 32 pin al posto di quella da 64 non ci avevo riflettuto
<peppe124ub> non è quello il problema
<peppe124ub> il kerne a 64 bit ti da un errore se trova una CPU a 32 bit e ti scrive tanto di testo
<Guest46406> non ricordo, ora tolgo il dissipatore
<Guest46406> può essere che ho messo male la pasta termica??
<peppe124ub> rispondendo alla prima domanda che non avevo notato:   se non lo regge esce un kernel panic (un messaggio di errore del kernel)
<peppe124ub> che pasta termica è?
<peppe124ub> argentata? quella bianca siliconica?
<Guest46406> m2
<Guest46406> bianca
<peppe124ub> dovrebbe essere la siliconica (che  isolante) e non dovrebbe portare problemi
<Guest46406> amd sempron
<peppe124ub> piuttosto controlla se nel socket della cpu ci sono pin otturati, ossidati
<peppe124ub> controlla se hai avvitato la vite del socket
<Guest46406> ok grazie, i filini del processore sembrano intatti
<peppe124ub> buono
<Guest46406> quale vite sarebbe?
<peppe124ub> quella dove metti la cpu
<peppe124ub> si trova la vicino e serve per fissare la cpu
<peppe124ub> oppure a posto della vite potrebbe esserci un'asta che si solleva e si abbassa
<Guest46406> ah l'asta ok
<Guest46406> sembra tutto apposto apparte un pò di polvere, strano avevo gia pulito tutto
<peppe124ub> riavvia e fammi sapere
<Guest46406> beh non ho cambiato nulla rispetto a prima dubito funzioni
<peppe124ub> beh potrebbe partire
<peppe124ub> se non parte la CPU potrebbe essere danneggiata
<Guest46406> capito grazie mille
<peppe124ub> hai rimontato e avviato?
<Guest46406> no ho provato a vedere se avevo un altro processore, ho trovato un amd athlon del 2005 adesso provo quello
<peppe124ub> 2005 ??? dubitoo che sia a 64 bit
<peppe124ub> fra poco devo lasciare la chat
<peppe124ub> da quello che trovo online però dovrebbe essere 64 pure quello
<Guest46406> beh almeno capisco se il problemma era il processore o l'entrata
<Guest46406> mi dà lo stesso trattino quindi dev'essere la scheda madre
<Guest46406> dovrò cambiare quella temo, grazie dell'aiuto
<peppe124ub> arrivederci, devo andare
<Guest46406> buon weekend
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-17
<Mr_Pan> buongiorno
<jk^> .Trash-1000: Impossibile cestinare il file: Argomento non valido
<jk^> provavo a cancellare tutto il contenuto di una pendrive compresi i nascosti, e mi esce questo messaggio
<gianni> buongiorno
<Guest57125> c'è qualcuno a cui poter chiedere informazioni?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<CrAsH> Buongiorno a Tutti!
<ste> ciao, e' un problema noto che su mate non va la rete?
<Carlin0> ste, di solito va ...
<ste> devo reinstallar eh?
<ste> c'e' una richiesta nel forum a cui non ha risposto nessuno
<Carlin0> ste, senza sapere che errore da è un po vago ?
<Carlin0> ste, non va connesso via cavo al router ?
<ste> se non installo nfs mi dice che non e' installato samba
<ste> si nemmeno col cavo va
<Carlin0> ste, che versione di ubuntu ?
<ste> e se installo nfs, quando cerco di aggiungere cartelle va in crash
<ste> 17.10
<Carlin0> ste, hai dei dati da salvare ?
<ste> ho ricaricato smb.conf da usr share samba mi sembra
<ste> ho sempre dei dati da salvare....
<Carlin0> installa ext4 e prova la 16.04 che è più stabile
<ste> perche?
<ste> perche i dati?
<Carlin0> se devi reinstallare ...
<ste> ext4 e' un pacchetto ? io sono gia formattato in ext4 :)
<ste> Carlin0: dici che posso usare aptik ? almeno i programmi installati? la home no eh?
<Carlin0> basta anche copia / incolla su disco esterno
<ste> quindi posso usralo? senza fare mischioni?
<Carlin0> ste, ma da quanto hai installato ?
<ste> usarlo
<ste> non da molto, ma la home la tiro dietro da parecchio
<ste> me la tiro
<Carlin0> e non si è mai connesso ?
<ste> fino alla 17.04 mi pare andasse
<ste> ma adesso mi hanno messo la fibra
<Carlin0> hai avanzato di versione quindi
<ste> si andava mi pare ...fino alla 17.04 non la uso spessissimo
<ste> si
<Carlin0> reinstalla e installa la 16.04 oppure prova un ripristino
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ste> che mi dici di lubuntu lxle?
<ste> sta diventato parecchio lento mate
<Carlin0> !qualeubuntu
<ubot-it> Per poter direzionare al meglio i consigli su quale delle versioni ufficiali di Ubuntu può fare al caso tuo, indica CPU, quantitativo di RAM e modello VGA (marca e modello).
<Carlin0> a dopo , devo andare
<ste> azzz
<ste> quad cpu 2.2
<ste> 4 giga
<ste> la vga la sto cercando
<supertelle> ubuntu 16.04 lts xerus xenial non parte dopo login aiutatemi grazie
<supertelle> buongiorno a tutti
<ste> Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<supertelle> intel n2840
<ste> disco pieno supertelle?
<supertelle> no
<ste> errore tipo non e' possibile accedere al disco o insomma qualcosa che ti dice che non hai i permessi?
<supertelle> provato a partire da recovery e poi comando resume ma nulla
<ste> prova a fare esc e vedi i messaggi che dice, se non trovi uno migliore di me che ti aiuta
<ste> e poi cerca l'errore su internet
<supertelle> ubuntu parte come sempre arriva al login si connette al wifi faccio login invio e parte a caricare poi si ferma e ci rimane il cursore del mouse che si muove
<ste> ah quindi parte
<supertelle> dopo esc quando? al boot o al lofin
<ste> nono
<ste> esc dopo grub per vedere se riesci a vedere gli errori, ma se parte la grafica.... non so che dirti
<supertelle> scusa cosa è il grub
<ste> prova a cercare su google schermata nera mouse ubuntu
<supertelle> in questo momento sto usando un altro pc
<ste> il menu che ti fa scegliere se avviae in ripristino o no....per esempio e' grub
<ste> mado che italiano
<ste> scu
<ste> capito?
<supertelle> ok capito
<ste> fidati abbastanza ciecamente solo del forum ubuntu
<supertelle> se premo esc mi da la possibilita di partire in modalita recovey avviare ubuntu ecc
<supertelle> la schermata e viola non nera
<supertelle> cmq io posso farlo partire da usb si puo fare qualcosa il quella maniera
<ste> se sai quale e' il problema forse ma non e' detto
<ste> mi sembra che premendo esc dopo che hai scelto cosa far partire da grub, invece della grafica vedi i messaggi del sistema, credo
<supertelle> non lo so ho provato da recovery con il controllo del filesistem ma non da errori
<ste> prova ad andare in prompt dei comandi da ripristino e dai starx e vedi che dice
<ste> startx
<ste> fai partire la grafica manualmente e vedi i messaggi
<ste> con startx
<supertelle> l ho fatto ripartire c'entra nulla che per un attimo si vede recovery journal?
<ste> si che hai forzato lo spegnimento.... non dovrebbe essere un problema per forza
<ste> ma meglio non spegnerlo mentre il disco sta lavorando
<supertelle> non riconosce il comando starx
<supertelle> non l'ho mai spento quando il disco lavora
<supertelle> e possibile reinstallare ubuntu senza perdere i dati sul disco
<ste> lo sto verificando anche io quello
<ste> ma non credo sia necessario per te
<ste> 11:49:04) ubot-it: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ste> ma che ubuntu hai?
<ste> questo e' il link che mi hanno dato
<ste> ma prova altri modi
<supertelle> sono ripartito da recovery caricando il kernel precedente 114 sono riuscito a passare oltre il login e arrivare al terminale
<ste> perche' il precedente?
<supertelle> perche sono presenti due kernel 114 e 116
<ste> io non sono esperto ma direi di usare l'ultimo
<supertelle> ho aggiornato il bootloader al 114 anziche al 116
<ste> oddio qui nn ti seguo
<ste> forse hai fatto danni
<supertelle> adesso da terminale sono riuscito a entrare col comando sudo nautilus
<ste> buio
<supertelle> la procedura e reversibile
<supertelle> no ho la finestra con tutte le icone
<ste> scusa ma non ho mai fatto cose del genere
<ste> io sono al buio :)
<ste> terminale in grafica?
<supertelle> praticamente si è aperta una finestra con privilegi di root e piu vedere tutto il contenuto del hd
<supertelle> come se fosse file manager per intenderci
<supertelle> su ubuntu c'e un programma che si chiama ubuntu twekly o qualcosa si simile che riporta il sistema operativo  acome quando  era inizialmente installato
<ste> non conosco
<supertelle> puoi cercarlo su ubuntu software center per cortesia grazie
<ste> ho software boutique ... non lo trovo
<ste> ma mi suona strano un programma del genere da usare senza live
<ste> segui il link che hanno dato anche a me piuttosto
<ste> non hai una live?
<ste> stessa versione
<ste> se non l'hai falla prima o poi serve, usa unetbootin
<supertelle> si c'e lho per sicurezza su una penna usb
<supertelle> sono  ripartito superato il login schermata viola e si ferma click pulsante destro e mi permette di lanciare il terminale
<ste> bisogna vedere che errore da
<ste> e da li partono i programmi?
<supertelle> lanciato comando startx mi da /dev/sda2 recovering journal  e sotto /dev/sda2: clean 247027/915712 files  2178419/3662080 blocks
<ste> e poi nient'altro?
<supertelle> nientaltro
<supertelle> ritorna al terminale
<ste> ma dal terminale riesci a far partire i programmi?
<supertelle> si riesco ad esempio a far partire nautilus, bleachbit
<supertelle> quale e il comando per far partire il gestore pacchetti?
<ste> mi sa che e' una cavolata
<ste> synaptic se l'hai installato
<supertelle> o per riattivare il menu indicator
<ste> scusa devo andare
<supertelle> c e qualcuno in linea
<supertelle> ciao marcello puoi aiutarmi
<Carlin0> !ripristino | supertelle
<ubot-it> supertelle: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<supertelle> grazie
<vict> Ho installato Lubuntu 17.10.1 cancellando il precedente Windows XP. Adesso Gnome non mi fa vedere i film in DVD.  Inserendo il DVD si apre la finestra di Gnome che resta nera. Con Windows potevo vedere i DVD senza problemi.
<vicc> Ho installato Lubuntu 17.10.1 cancellando il precedente Windows XP. Adesso Gnome non mi fa vedere i film in DVD.  Inserendo il DVD si apre la finestra di Gnome che resta nera. Con Windows potevo vedere i DVD senza problemi.
<ste> ciao sto reinstallando ubuntu mate 17.10 con il ripristino, ma mi dice che manca la partizione efi, in realta c'e' , ma continua a dirmi di crearla altrimanti l'installazione non funziona, che faccio cancello la partizione e poi la ricreo? sicuri?
<ste> Carlin0:
<Carlin0> ste, hai altri sistemi installati in quel pc ?
<ste> NO
<ste> ops
<ste> altre partizioni
<Carlin0> ste, premesso che sarebbe meglio la 16.04 alla 17.10
<Carlin0> non ne so nulla di uefi
<ste> sob
<Carlin0> !uefi | ste
<ubot-it> ste: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ste> sisi lo so
<ste> ma chiedo se durante l'installazione cancellarla e ricrearla e' possibile e se poi funziona
<Carlin0> ma se non hai altro installato sarebbe meglio passare in legacy mode forse
<ste> cioe?
<ste> mi sembra che lo da anche in installazione normale quell'errore
<Carlin0> impostare il bios in legacy mode e installar eil grub su MBR alla vecchia maniera
<ste> da dove? setup bios del pc?
<Carlin0> si
<ste> non mi risulta
<ste> spe
<ste> e dove imposto grub nel mbr?
<Carlin0> ste, dovrebbe farlo da solo
<ste> ah ok
<Carlin0> cmq ripeto : di uefi ne so zero
<ste> ma tenuto conto che e' un ripristino dovrebbe reinstallarmelo come era prima no?
<ste> o fare casino
<ste> ?
<ste> ehm gia che son qui.... qualcuno conosce un sudoku che ti mostra le possibilita? ehm :)
<ste> una volta lo faceva
<ste> e io facevo il figo :)
<ste> ah poi
<ste> lubuntu lxle
<ste> 4gb ram
<ste> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ste> cpu 2.2mhz*4
<ste> Carlin0:
<Carlin0> cpu non sai il modello ?
<ste> intel
<ste> spe
<Carlin0> intel è la marca
<ste> core i3-2330m
<ste> 2.2 ghz*4
<ste> volgio un sistema piu veloc epossibile e usarlo con parecchi programmi
<Carlin0> potresti anche mettere xubuntu credo
<ste> 64bit
<ste> con xubuntu ci ho lottato anni
<ste> e' migliorato?
<ste> perche' non lubuntu?
<Carlin0> mai avuto problemi ... poi fai tu
<ste> non ti sparivano i pannelli?
<Carlin0> no mai successo
<ste> qui assistete anche lubuntu o solo ubuntu kubuntu e xubuntu?
<Carlin0> tutte le derivate ufficiali
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<ste> quindi non lubuntu lxle?
<Carlin0> lubuntu si lxle mai sentito
<ste> ed e' una baggianata metterlo su un pc abbastanza potente come il mio?
<ste> lubuntu lxde
<Carlin0> le derivate ufficiali sono quelle che vedi nel link postato da ubot-it
<ste> lxde e' uffuciale
<ste> i
<Salvo321> Buongiorno a tutti
<Salvo321> ho un problema con la riproduzione di file audio e video
<Salvo321> quando provo ad aprirli mi dice che non sono presenti i codec per la riproduzione e che devo installarli
<Salvo321> come devo fare??????????????????
<Salvo321> c'è nessuno??
<stormsh> scarica i codec
<Salvo321> grazie...come e da dove??
<Salvo321> quando provo ad prire un mp3 me lo apre automaticamente con il programma x i video
<delfino> Buonasera. Ho un portatile HP con 500gb di hard disk 8GB RAM e Windows 10 che trovo orribile e si riavvia da solo.
<Salvo321> e anche se lo apro con rythmbox mi dice che nn è possibile aggiungere il file x la riproduzione
<delfino> potete darmi istruzioni per installare Ubuntu per favore ?
<salvo321> come posso fare??
<vicc> Ho installato Lubuntu 17.10.1 cancellando il precedente Windows XP. Adesso Gnome non mi fa vedere i film in DVD. Inserendo il DVD si apre la finestra di Gnome che resta nera. Con Windows potevo vedere i DVD senza problemi.�
<gigirock> vicc, hai installato programmi particolari per il DVD ?
<vicc> non ho installato nulla. Uso Gnome che ho trovato in Lubuntu.
<gigirock> vicc, non capisco cosa sia quel gnome
<gigirock> vicc, sudo apt install libdvd-pkg libdvdread4 python3 cosi' installi i vari codec e librerie
<gigirock> ma se fai sudo apt install vlc , fai prima
<vicc> andando in" Audio Video" di Lubuntu si trova il programma Gnome MPV
<gigirock> vicc, ottimo programma ma devi abilitare tutte le librerie nonfree
<vicc> come faccio ad abilitare le librerie?
<gigirock> apri il programma software e aggiornamenti e selezioni altro software.......
<gigirock> vicc, sudo apt install libdvd-pkg libdvdread4 python3 cosi' installi i vari codec e librerie
<gigirock> vicc, da quanto usi ubuntu ?
<vicc> uso Lubuntu da ieri
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> vicc, allora premi ctrl alt t....
<gigirock> vicc, che succede ?
<vicc> ho provato e ho un messagio di rifiuto che cerco di inviare
<gigirock> vicc, hai aperto il terminale ?
<vicc> ho aperto il terminale e dato il comando suggerito sudo apt install livdvd-pkg livdvdead4 eccetera
<gigirock> vicc, una cosa alla volta fai sudo apt update
<vicc> Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<vicc> fatto
<vicc> ho fatto sudo apt update  e alla fine dice che tutti  i pacchetti sono aggiornati
<gigirock> vicc, allora apri il programma software e aggiornamenti
<vicc> trovo solo il programma Aggiornamenti Software. Alla fine dice che il software e' aggiornato
<gigirock> nel menu preferenze ci dovrebbe essere software e aggiornamenti
<gigirock> vicc altrimenti installa vlc
<vicc> e' vero. l'ho trovato
<gigirock> ok aprilo e usa la linguetta...altro software e spunta "partner di canonical"
<vicc> che devo fare in Software e aggiornamenti, cosa devo scegliere
<vicc> fatto, lo devo lanciare?
<gigirock> no , adesso controlla in 'driver aggiuntivi' ,,,
<vicc> risponde:nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<gigirock> ok allora usa chiudi .
<vicc> chiede se voglio ricaricare
<gigirock> si conferma
<vicc> ha finito e la finestra si e' chiusa
<gigirock> ok dal terminale ancora sudo apt upgrade
<vicc> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<gigirock> vicc, sudo apt install libdvd-pkg
<vicc> stà girando e scaricando
<vicc> ha finito
<gigirock> vicc, sudo apt install libdvdread4
<vicc> libdvdread4 is already the newest version (5.0.3-2).
<vicc> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<gigirock> vicc mpv dvd://
<vicc> dice che il programma mpv non è installato  e dà il comando per installarlo. devo dare questo comando?
<gigirock> vicc,  no fai andare il gnome mpv che usavi prima per il DVD
<vicc> sudo apt install mpv
<vicc> sudo apt install mpv
<vicc> indendi dire che devo aprire Gnome?
<gigirock> si
<gigirock> si vede ?
<vicc> il Gnome si apre da solo se inserisco il DVD. ho aperto  il Gnome ma adesso non so come chiamare il DVD.
<vicc> Posso inserire in DVD e cosi si apre  Gnome?
<gigirock> si
<vicc> inserito in DVD ma il Gnome non si apre più. posso aprire Gnome dal menu ma poi non so come fargli vedere il DVD
<gigirock> vicc , facciamo facile sudo apt install vlc
<vicc> sto installando vlc
<gigirock> raspberry, installa wechat per cli
<raspberry> Buonasera, sto cercando di installare ubuntu come unico sistema operativo su un pc nuovo con preinstallato windows 10. Nella giuda mi dice di capire inizialmente se utilizza bios o uefi,e ho dato il comando https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6BT6gFd56J/
<gigirock> raspberry, da dove dai quel comando dalla chiavetta usb con live ?
<raspberry> si
<raspberry> si
<gigirock> raspberry, allora dai sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<gigirock> raspberry, che ubuntu vorresti installare ?
<raspberry> ho una versione 17.10 sulla chiavetta usb
<raspberry> non so se e la piu adatta per il mio pc, scusate se scrivo senza accenti ne apostrofi ma la tastiera non mi risponde ai caratteri speciali. non posso neanche fare la chiocciola. ma penso sia un problema solo della live
<gigirock> raspberry, quando hai avviato dalla chiavetta hai ustato tipo uefi:nomedellachiavetta ?
<raspberry> no, ho usato il pannello di controllo di windows 10 che riavvia a partire dalla chiavetta usb
<raspberry> comunque di risposta ho ricevuto un link ad una pagina web
<gigirock> raspberry, allora se hai letto le guide devi disabilitare fast boot e secure boot
<gigirock> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<raspberry> esatto, stavo proprio seguendo quella guida quando mi ha dato quella risposta
<raspberry> http://termbin.com/ywj9
<gigirock> raspberry, ma e' un computer o che cosa ?
<raspberry> un portatile nuovo
<gigirock> che portatile ?
<raspberry> hp stream 14ax014nl
<raspberry> con windows 10 e una cosa impossibile, non voglio saperne niente. spero di non avere problemi di wifi o altri perche questo pc non ha neanche la porta ethernet
<gigirock> raspberry, ma quel coso ha un vero hardisk ?
<raspberry> mini hd da 32 gb
<gigirock> mmmh , bisogna modificare il bios per secure boot e fast boot , poi puoi partizionnare e installare
<raspberry> e come devo fare?
<raspberry> sto leggendo la guida dedicata
<gigirock> raspberry, devi accedere al bios di solito premendo il tasto esc o del all'avvio...
<raspberry> si ma devo prima modificare il fast boot, per questo non riuscivo ad entrare nelle impostazioni di uefi
<gigirock> esatto prima disabiliti il fast boot nel win10 poi secure boot poi avvi dalla chiavetta partizioni e installi
<raspberry> ok allora vado, grazie e buonaserata.
<Raspberry> Buonasera, ho un problema al riavvio di ubuntu post installazione. Mi ha dato dei messaggi di errore anche se era andato tutto a buon fine.
<Raspberry> Ora sto usando il cellulare Perché la schermata è completamente bloccata
<Carlin0> Raspberry, che ubuntu su che pc ?
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Raspberry> 17.10 su hp stream 14
<Raspberry> Si è ripreso forse, da solo. Si pare di si
<Raspberry> Scusate ma me ne stavo andando nel panico prima del previsto.
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-18
<gabri> Credevo di aver fatto tutto per bene per affiancare ubuntu 17.10 a windows 10, ho partizionato da Windows belasciando per ubuntu 10GB su C:/ e 20GB su D:
<gabri> Ho fatto una prova live e tutto andava bene, togliendo la chiavetta di ubuntu ripartiva windows
<gabri> Quindi ho rilanciato live e arrivato alla scrivania l'ho installato.
<gabri> Si è installato tutto benissimo
<gabri> Ho riavviato e mi dava 5 scelte, la prima era per ubuntu e funzionava benissimo
<prj> Ho lununtu 17.10 quando apro un programma di un applicazione da terminale la apre ma mi da questo errore Qapplication: invalid style override passed, ignoring it.  inotify_add_watche("/.config/lxqt/lxqt.conf") failed: "No such file or  directory
<Carlin0> prj, che programma apri ?
<prj> sia texstudio ma anche altri kalzium o avogadro
<Carlin0> prj, e dove li hai presi questi programmi ?
<prj> tramite il terminale sudo apt-get install
<prj> dovrei prenderli dal centro software ?
<umby96> Buongiorno a tutti, ho scaricato la versione 17.10 di Ubuntu da installare sul mio portatile HP Pavilion con processore e scheda grafica AMD tramite chiavetta, tuttavia quando vado ad effettuare il boot per far partire l'installazione mi ritrovo la schermata nera senza che accada niente, qualcuno saprebbe gentilmente aiutarmi? Grazie mille
<davidepajot> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con i driver wifi nel mio Lenovo, ho aperto una discussione, attendo ansioso il vostro aiuto, vi ringrazio in anticipo!
<davidepajot> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=627308
<Carlin0> davidepajot, non funziona il wifi ? o funziona male ?
<davidepajot> Non funziona proprio, ho cercato varie soluzioni su internet ma non ho risolto
<Carlin0> davidepajot, sei connesso via cavo ora ?
<davidepajot> Esatto, ho anche un adattatore esterno wifi da connettere via usb della tp link e funziona, ma vorrei risolvere per poter utilizzare il modulo wifi del mio pc
<Carlin0> davidepajot, apri un terminale e scrivi lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> davidepajot, incolla qui il link che esce
<davidepajot> http://termbin.com/i5er
<Carlin0> davidepajot, non saprei aiutarti ma ti posso dire che hai una scheda di rete abbastanza rognosa
<davidepajot> Con Manjaro linux non mi ha mai dato problemi, solo con ubuntu e debian, comunque ti ringrazio per la disponibilità
<Carlin0> davidepajot, cmq guardando la tua discussione su forum ti dico che qui sei offtopic in quanto non usi una derivata ufficiale
<davidepajot> KdeNeon non è Ubuntu based? Comunque non sapevo di essere offtopic, chiedo scusa
<Carlin0> !derivate | davidepajot queste sono le derivate ufficiali
<ubot-it> davidepajot queste sono le derivate ufficiali: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> poi di ubuntu/debian based sono 3/400 se dovessimo seguirle tutte addio
<davidepajot> Ho avuto lo stesso problema con Kubuntu, comunque anche nel forum sono offtopic?
<Carlin0> sul forum te la vedi con loro ... non ne so nulla
<davidepajot> Ah okay pensavo fossero collegate le due cose, ti ringrazio e scusa ancora
<Carlin0> di nulla
<eeeh> ciao a tutti
<eeeh> ho fatto aggiornamento ed ora nn ho piu dash e louncher ....
<Carlin0> eeeh, riesci ad aprire un terminale ?
<eeeh> che fare ? sono  principiante ....
<Carlin0> prova ctrl + alt + t
<eeeh> ora ho fatto accesso con sessione ospite che sembra funzionare ma lenta
<Carlin0> eeeh, allora avrai pasticciato le conf del tuo utente
<eeeh> si riuscivo ad aprire finestra  ma nn andava
<eeeh> nn saprei e successo dopo ggiornamento
<Carlin0> eeeh, apri un terminale
<Carlin0> eeeh, scrivi nel terminale (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> eeeh, incolla qui il link che esce
<eeeh> ok c provo
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla del comando
<Carlin0> così non sbagli
<eeeh> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgKEYAKVRiv nn capisco se ha fatto linvio ...
<Carlin0> eeeh, scrivi nel terminale (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> scrivilo tutto
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla
<eeeh> ok c provo
<eeeh> parentesi  incluse ??
<Carlin0> si fino al 9999
<eeeh> fatto
<Carlin0> passami il link che è uscito
<eeeh> cosa fa il link che e uscito ??
<ste> ciao non riesco a dividere file con engrampa
<ste> che formato bisogna usare?
<ste> o se ci sono altri programmi per comprimere e dividere
<gigirock> ste che file ? che engrampa ?
<gigirock> !info engrampa
<ubot-it> engrampa (source: engrampa): archive manager for MATE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.0-2 (xenial), package size 217 kB, installed size 1071 kB
<ste> ho un file di 9giga da salvare su fat32
<ste> ci sei ora?
<gigirock> ah ok e che formato vuoi ?
<ste> sai che ci siano altri programmi che invece lo fanno bene?
<ste> uno non compresso ma diviso in file piu piccoli di 2 giga
<ste> credo di non esserci mai riuscito con linux a farlo
<ste> e non ci sono discussioni in giro
<gigirock> ste, ma i files risultanti saranno tanti .zip per esempio ?
<ste> si esatto
<gigirock> aspe
<ste> ma da engrampa non tutti i formati hanno la possibilita di suddividere i file
<gigirock> ste, dalla riga comandi fai cosi : zip mymusic.zip -r /home/gigirock/Musica/*.mp3 -s 1m
<ste> ok grazie
<gigirock> ste, in questo caso sono tanti file da 1 mega ma in fat32 puoi fare fino a 4 gb
<ste> e se faccio zip mymusic.zip -r /home/gigirock/Musica/*.mp3 -s 1000m?
<gigirock> si ok sono tanti file da 1gb
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-11
<xubuntu11w> Sono abbastanza nuovo nel mondo Linux, ho installato Xubuntu 18.04 (32-bit) su un vecchio laptop Toshiba Satellite M40-284 (PSM44E). Non riesco a regolare la retroilluminazione dello schermo
<xubuntu11w> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/fPYVGxnhPB/
<Mr_Pan> xubuntu11w, https://askubuntu.com/questions/762764/cant-change-brightness-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts/763010   la sezione che riguarda ubuntu 18.04
<Mr_Pan> devi smanettare un po ma alla fine dovrebbe andare
<xubuntu11w> Mr_Pan, grazie, provo appena arrivo in postazione. Però mi sembra strano che in "/sys/class/backlight/" non ci sia niente
<accendino> salve a tuti
<accendino> tutti
<leo_capuano> salve
<leo_capuano> cerco l'ultima versione di ubuntu a 32 bit, possibile?
<Mr_Pan> leo_capuano, uan derivata (lubuntu xubuntu ecc) 18,04/18,10
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<xubuntu11w> Mr_Pan, "acpi_backlight=vendor" e "xbacklight" non hanno funzionato. La grafica è ATI, non Intel; come posso capire se ci sono driver mancanti? La cartella "/sys/class/backlight" è vuota
<Carlin0> xubuntu11w, le schede video ati hanno i driver open integrati nel kernel
<xubuntu11w> Carlin0, Quindi non dovrebbe essere presente almeno un'opzione nella cartella "backlight"?
<Carlin0> xubuntu11w, non so nulla di pc portatili ...
<xubuntu11w> Carlin0, grazie comunque
<Carlin0> segui Mr_Pan che li usa ... io uso solo desktop
<xubuntu11w1> Mr_Pan, l'outout di "find /sys -type f -name brightness" non è simile a quello riportato nella guida.
<xubuntu11w1> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/NjWXdWzP67/
<xubuntu11w1> output*
<mircosab> salve ho dei problemi con ubuntu18.04 non mi si avvia il bluetooth, vorrei passare alla versione 18.10 come faccio senza perdere i dati dell'hard disk?
<David77> Buon pomeriggio a tutti! Esiste un pacchetto che, quando la partizione root, o la partizione intera se root+user, arriva sotto un certo limite deciso da un alert del tipo 'Attenzione: disco pieno! Muovere i dati su altro dispositivo'? grazie. per prevenire l'errore di "Low Disk Space"
<David77> matteo invece tutto ok per l'installazione con la installazione con la Broadcom Limited BCM43142 :)
<matteo> come hai fatto con la firma?
<matteo> hai spento secureboot o hai aggiunto una chiave?
<David77> matteo ho fatto con 'Enroll MOK and Change secure boot state' dopo aver messo una password in fase di post installazione quando messo il driver proprietario da tethering usb. grazie. sicuramente è da modificare ilwiki
<David77> previsto da ubuntu 18.04
<David77> non so se con quel sistema previsto da 18.04 lo autofirma o disabilita il secure boot per il driver. ma funziona
<matteo> non so, io ho spento secureboot e tolgo lo shim di grub, avvio grub direttamente non firmato
<David77> adesso parte sempre senza problemi o richieste di password. l'ho inserita una sola volta
<David77> matteo invece sai se esiste un pacchetto che lo spazio root non sia sotto un certo livello, esempio 1GB? certo potrei anche fare uno script autopartente ma sarebbe bello ci fosse un pacchetto pronto sul repo ufficiale di ubuntu
<David77> un warning quando lo spazio root arriva per esempio sotto 1GB
<matteo> una volta mi arrivavano dei warning grafici, ma sono anni che non mi serve spazio
<David77> e non ti ricordi quale erano :( è utile sopratutto se si ha un 'disco' da 32GB
<David77> esiste un gconf-editor per lubuntu? oppure gconf-editor carica troppo lubuntu?
<David77> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/gconf-editor
<David77> scusate basta gsettings
<M3ts> Qualcuno sa come mai facendo partire l’installazione da live mi si blocca tutto? Sto cercando di installare ubuntu in dual boot su un asus con scheda video nvdia
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-12
<topo88> ciao ho scaricato ubuntu per installarlo su un acer aspire D270 ma rimane bloccato al riavvio con lascritta started update UTMP about system runlevel changes
<ziomike> ciao
<ziomike> vorrei installare la versione 1.8
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-13
<van87> Buongiorno, non so se sono nel posto giusto ma volevo segnalare che da circa 2 settimane non riesco a ricevere tramite browser i feed RSS; credo sia per la manutenzione del sito, infatti se provo ad aggiungerlo da nuovo segnala errore. in ogni caso le importanti news settimanali le leggo direttamente dal sito :)
<billy44> Ciao a tutti , sto cercando di creare un'intallazione automatica di ubuntu server tramite chiavetta usb. Ho cercato online ma non è stato soddisfacente. Quindi vorrei capire se fosse possibile creare una chiavetta bootable che faccia l'installazione di ubuntu server in automatico
<Mr_Pan> billy44, che intendi "in automatico"  ?  che infili la usb e senz afare nulla ti installa ubuntu server ?
<Mr_Pan> billy44, sarebbe anche fattibile credo ... ma di fatto come fai a settare il giusto disco, lo spazio ecc ecc   ?
<Mr_Pan> billy44, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch04s06.html
<Carlin0> credo si possa fare anche quello , ma dovrebbe creare un installer ad hoc (cosa non facile)
<Mr_Pan> guida vecchia prendi ocn le molle quelle che c'e´  scritto e fai dei test magari su macchine virtuali
<Mr_Pan> ciao ...
<billy44> solo che non riesco a capire se bisogna creare un file shell oppure modificare un file all'interno della iso
<billy44> Per quanto riguarda selezionare il disco, siccome ce n'è uno solo lo identifica già come primario
<EverFreenode> Ciao belli
<EverFreenode> giorno
<Mr_Pan> !qualcosa | EverFreenode
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcosa'
<Mr_Pan> aiuto | EverFreenode
<Mr_Pan> !aiuto | EverFreenode
<ubot-it> EverFreenode: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Guest53000> salve qualle sistema mi consigliate per un mini portatile 1g memorria
<Guest53000> salve c'e qualcuno
<Guest53000> portatile da 1gb laptop da 10 consiglio per sistema operativo?
<David77> lubuntu
<Guest53000> non va in blocco come win 7
<Guest53000> starter
<David77> sono 2 sistemi totalmente diversi
<David77> io utilizzo ubuntu da anni
<David77> consiglio la versione LTS come la 18.04 o la 16.04
<Guest53000> sarebe lts?
<David77> Long Time Support
<Guest53000> io vorrei poter finalmete usare quell pc senza che si blochi
<David77> quì noi volontari parliamo e cerchiamo di aiutare su ubuntu non di altri sistemi
<Guest53000> ho capitto ma tu dici che risolvo il problema
<David77> cosa vuol dire risolvere? la quasi maggioranza dei 'blocchi' è dovuta ad operazioni fatte male dagli utilizzatori
<Carlin0> un gb di ram come apri un sito si blocca tutto ...
<Carlin0> pc scarso non puoi pretendere
<David77> Carlin0 non esageriamo dai
<David77> dipende forse dal sito. ho una macchina con meno di 1GB e non si blocca con 'un sito' ;)
<Carlin0> David77, è inutile alimentare false speranze , la gente installa ubuntu quando win non riesce più a far nulla ma il fatto è che oggi anche ubuntu è diventato esoso
<Carlin0> ubuntu ci gira , per carità ma i siti di oggi non sono come quelli di 10 anni fa
<Guest53000> faro un test su una macchina virtuale con 1 gb di memmoria
<David77> certo Carlin0 con un pc scarso puoi avere solamente scarse opzioni. con lubuntu (non utilizzando libreoffice che è pesante) puoi fare il minimo indispendabile.
<David77> Guest53000 fai 'prova lubuntu' da live e vedi come ti risponde
<Guest53000> la verzione alternate che significa
<Carlin0> la alternate ha un installer non grafico ma il risultato finale è lo stesso
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - magari scegli la 32 bit
<David77> scusa ho sbagliato
<David77> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<David77> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/lubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-i386.iso - 32 bit
<Guest53000> ok grazie a tutti ora provo
<David77> prego
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-14
<linuxg> buonasera
<linuxg> buonasera
<linuxg> qualcuno mi può aiutare ad installare flash player per mozzilla
<linuxg> ?
<Mr_Pan> linuxg, a cosa ti serve ?   flash e´ deprecato
<linuxg> per aprire una web app
<Mr_Pan> linuxg, https://askubuntu.com/questions/771988/flash-plugin-for-firefox-on-ubuntu-16-04   segui questa
<Mr_Pan> linuxg, oppure questa
<Mr_Pan> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<linuxg> ho gia estratto la cartella tar.gz
<linuxg> ottenendo la cartella flash_player_npapi_linux.x86_64
<linuxg>    lash_player_npapi_linux.x86_64$ sudo apt install libflashplayer.so
<linuxg> ho provato anche
<linuxg> sudo cp /home/mionome/flash_player_npapi_linux.x86_64/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<linuxg> nn va
<linuxg> nn succede niente
<linuxg> forse ho omesso di dire che ho lubuntu 18.10
<linuxg> allora non va nessuna guida
<linuxg> forse ho fatto qualche casino con il terminale, esiste un modo per rimettere tutte le repository di default
<linuxg> ?
<Carlin0> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 29.0.0.140ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Carlin0> linuxg, sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<linuxg> dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<Carlin0> !paste | linuxg copia tutto in pastebin
<ubot-it> linuxg copia tutto in pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<linuxg> tutto tutto?
<linuxg> è molta roba
<linuxg> linuxg@linuxg:~$ sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<linuxg> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<linuxg> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<linuxg> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<linuxg> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto flashplugin-installer
<Carlin0> ho detto in pastebin non in canale
<Carlin0> !paste | linuxg copia tutto in pastebin
<ubot-it> linuxg copia tutto in pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<linuxg> a ok
<Carlin0> leggi
<linuxg> scusa sono alle prime armi
<linuxg> questo è uno
<linuxg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tbFxZNzxZh/
<Carlin0> linuxg, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<linuxg> dice tutti i pacchetti sono aggiornati
<Carlin0> metti in paste tutto
<linuxg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zsvc34Jbhy/
<Carlin0> !vedisources | linuxg
<ubot-it> linuxg: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<linuxg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dDxZwRH5Dk/
<Carlin0> cioè , hai cancellato il sources.list ?
<linuxg> puo essere
<linuxg> avevo installato qualcosa che bloccava tutto è provavo a cancellarla
<Carlin0> lsb_release -r
<Carlin0> cosa dice ?
<linuxg> no lsb modules are avaible
<Carlin0> e basta ?
<linuxg> si
<Carlin0> hai fatto troppi casini non si capisce nemmeno che versione hai , la prossima volta evita di cancellare  file a casaccio
<linuxg> si
<linuxg> ho lubuntu 18.10
<linuxg> quindi nn mi dire che devo reinstallare tutto
<n_lona> qualcuno può aiutarmi con audio di una vecchia scheda madre che però utilizzo ancora?
<n_lona> non mi funzionava audio e continua a non funzionare con xubuntu 18.04  asrock fm2a75m-dgs
<lan> salve
<n_lona> https://pastebin.com/UhuN6cwK
<lan> sto tentando di scaricare ubuntustudio ma il server mi da il seguente errore file not found
<MATADORES> buona sera
<MATADORES> esiste qualcosa per installare su usb piu iso?
<Mr_Pan> certo MATADORES
<Mr_Pan> cerca yumi
<Mr_Pan> cambiamo canale siamo ot qui
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andribbass> Salve a tutti! Avrei bisogno di un aiuto, ho installato su un mio PC Ubunto ma per questioni di velocità vorrei passare a Lubuntu. Come posso realizzare ciò? E' per caso necessario installare Lubuntu da iso? Grazie per chi risponderà
<Mr_Pan> Andribbass> in teoria no perché la "base" e' la stessa cambia solo la parte grafica che puoi comunque installare
<Mr_Pan> ma ci sono un paio di cos da sapere 1. maggiore spazio occupato sul disco perche'  entrambi gli ambienti grafici  2. ti ritroveresti alcune applicazione "doppie"
<Mr_Pan> l'alternativa e'reinstallare
<Andribbass> Si Mr_Pan preferirei reinstallare anche perché é un PC molto datato
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Andribbass> Devo comunque reinstallare su iso via usb?
<Carlin0> usb o dvd come credi
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-15
<David77> buongiorno a tutti! sul repository di xenial il php è ancora alla 7.0.x. vorrei evitare il mettere PPA. quando pensate che metteranno almeno la 7.1.x visto che la 7.0 è già andata end of life da 2 mesi e mezzo? a chi potrei chiederlo? grazie
<Carlin0> David77, da quanto usi ubuntu e derivate ?
<David77> ciao Carlin0. mmmm mi sa dalla 12.04
<Carlin0> è una distro fixed , certi pacchetti non avanzeranno mai
<David77> anche se vanno in end of life come il php?
<Carlin0> e anche se php 7.0 è eol funziona lo stesso
<David77> certamente funziona ma non ha più i fix di sicurezza :( di solito quando non ci sono più fix di sicurezza viene cambiato, in questo caso, php che si collega con php7.0. se viene aggiunto php7.1 php si collega a quello
<David77> nuovi pacchetti ogni tanto vengono aggiunti anche nelle distro fixed
<Carlin0> chi l'ha detto che non ha fix di sicurezza ? https://usn.ubuntu.com/3902-1/ questo è del 6 marzo
<Carlin0> la release finchè è supportata ha fix di sicurezza
<Carlin0> pochi giorni fa hanno fixato php5 sulla 12.04 https://usn.ubuntu.com/3902-2/
<David77> Carlin0 lo dice il sito ufficiale di php. http://php.net/supported-versions.php la 7.0.33 è uscita il 6 dicembre 2018 - http://www.php.net/ChangeLog-7.php#7.0.33 - ma forse ubuntu fa un'eccezione ? alle volte viene inibito l'utilizzo di php eol
<Carlin0> 12.04 esm
<Carlin0> David77, i fix arrivano da canonical non da php
<David77> quindi i fix non arrivano da php ma vengono fatti direttamente da ubuntu
<Carlin0> ogni distro (fixed) pensa ai suoi
<David77> mi hai battuto sul tempo :) peccato che plesk o cpanel per esempio mettono 'obsolete' le 7.0 e alle volte le tolgono proprio quindi bisogna utilizzare per forza la 7.1
<Carlin0> in quel caso devi aggiornare release
<David77> Carlin0 grazie delle info. concordi con me di NON usare PPA? aggiornare release, per esempio, su un vps ubuntu non è proprio così immediato
<Carlin0> dipende quanta roba hai installato ... cmq si aggiornano anche i vps
<kiol> ciao gente
<kiol> sono su ubuntu 18.04
<kiol> non ricordo più il tasto che premevo per visualizzare l'url completo nel browser
<kiol> mi aiutate?
<kiol> non ricordo se era 1 tasto oppure 2...
<kiol> ricordo che c'era un metodo
<David77> in che senso?
<David77> kiol non ho capito che intendi come url completo
<kiol> se sono in scrivania
<kiol> vorrei leggere sulla finestra
<kiol> "/home/kiol/Scrivania"
<kiol> c'è un tasto o un gruppo di tasti che fa questo
<David77> allora non da firefox (browser) ma dal gestore dei file. vai su home e poi clicchi su scrivania
<kiol> no no il browser non centra nulla
<David77> (19:54:33) kiol: non ricordo più il tasto che premevo per visualizzare l'url completo nel browser
<kiol> non hai capito
<kiol> ahhh scusa
<kiol> mea culpa
<kiol> l'url completo nella finestra dell'OS
<kiol> scusa
<David77> ripeto: apri il gestore dei file e lì trovi anche la Scrivania con /home/kiol/Scrivania. non lo puoi fare dalla scrivania 'vera'
<David77> la 'Scrivania' non da Home NON è una cartella
<kiol> si può fare o forse non hai ancora capito
<kiol> mi spiego come un cane bastonato
<kiol> scusami
<kiol> quando tu sei in scrivania
<kiol> vedi la casetta poi leggi Home, poi Scrivania ed infine una freccia
<kiol> c'è un tasto o una combinazione di tasti
<kiol> che trasforma la grafica in /home/kiol/Scrivania
<kiol> e funziona ovviamente per qualsiasi directory
<David77> quando tu sei nella scrivania, senza aprire il gestore NON sei in una finestra e quindi non puoi vedere la posizione della cartella (per me sarebbe inutile). se vuoi la posizione di un file nella scrivania basta che fai proprietà e trovi la posizione (così si chiama)
<kiol> ecco cominci a capire
<kiol> se fai proprietà leggi cartella superiore
<kiol> e li trovi parte del link
<kiol> c'è un modo per far comparire il link completo senza premere su proprietà
<kiol> Scrivania ovviamente è un esempio
<David77> aspetta forse ho capito. io uso lxde o xfce sono arrugginito su altri DE. prova a cliccare nella barra (se presente) se no dovrebbe esserci un opzione su visualizza
<David77> mi sembra si chiami 'Barra di posizione'
<kiol> hehe...
<kiol> no
<kiol> ricordo anche questo
<kiol> l'unico modo è con i tasti della tastiera
<kiol> scusa devo andare a mangiare, mia mamma urla
<kiol> leggo quando torno
<David77> premi invio sulla barra o Ctrl-L
<David77> https://askubuntu.com/questions/101100/switch-from-path-bar-to-location-bar-permanently-in-nautilus
<kiol> bravissimo!
<kiol> Ctrl+L!
<kiol> grazie mille!
<David77> prego
<kiol> per caso sai anche spiegarmi perché docker non funziona
<kiol> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N6r9rNXv24/
<David77> https://askubuntu.com/questions/941816/permission-denied-when-running-docker-after-installing-it-as-a-snap
<kiol> ho trovato da un'altra parte lo stesso codice
<kiol> quel $USER va copiato tale e quale oppure è il mio utente ubuntu?
<David77> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/47854463/got-permission-denied-while-trying-to-connect-to-the-docker-daemon-socket-at-uni
<kiol> provo a riavviare, grazie
<kiol> rieccomi
<kiol> ho installato docker ma se digito docker-machine ip
<kiol> ottengo
<kiol> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rh75BGsFFp/
<kiol> boh...
<kiol> sul mio ubuntu non riesco ad installare docker
<Carlin0> sudo apt install docker
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-16
<Innerina> Esiste un programma per ubuntu che fa tutto quello che fa questo sito? https://smallpdf.com/it
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-17
<gabriele> Ho Xubuntu. Quando copio un file su una chiavetta USB si apre una finesta con il trasferimento del file, ma dopo 5 secondi si blocca
<gabriele> Poi se aspetto si chiude la finestra e ha copiato il file
<gabriele> Però il problema è che non mi fa vedere in tempo reale la percentuale dell'operazione di "copiamento" del file
<gabriele> c'è qualcuno?
<gianmaubuntu> Ciao ho bisogno di un aiuto per configurare la connessione di rete
<gianmaubuntu> ho appena installato la versione 18.04 LTS di ubuntu ma non mi legge nè la connessione WiFi, nè quella LAN
<Mr_Pan> gianmaubuntu> hai attaccato il cavo di rete al pc ?
<Mr_Pan> molto strano che non venga rilevata
<gianmaubuntu> certo, prova a connettersi ma poi riporta il messaggio: connessione non riuscita
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-09
<Ilfreddo> Ciao c'è nessuno?ho bisogno di aiuto per Ubuntu su PC fisso
<Ilfreddo> C'è nessuno?
<lx> salve, sono uno studente di sicurezza e con il professore stiamo facendo esempi su ubuntu, vorrei sapere se c è qualcuno che può rispondere a qualche domanda riguardo il SUID
<kiokoman> fai le domande se qualcuno sa risponderà
<lx> abbiamo visto un esmpio di escalation base che funziona su ubuntu 16 e non nelle successive, premetto che siamo agli inizi ma vorrei tracciare e capire come è stato patchato il problema. cosa è stato cambiato per far sì che il bit S non abbia questo comportamento?
<lx> non abbiamo ancora parlato delle policies, non so se qualcosa integrato in selinux o altro che adesso è utilizzato, oppure era un problema nella shell. ho visto che anche nel kernel ci sono riferimenti ma non saprei dire nè cercare con esattezza dove queste cose sono gestite
<[Enrico]> lx: i binari SUID sono gestiti dal kernel. SELinux non è in uso su Ubuntu. Ubuntu usa AppArmor di default
<lx> si, nel frattempo sto vedendo e facendo prove
<lx> ho disabilitato apparmor e ancora non funziona, ora sto vedendo il kernel
<lx> c è una syscall chiamata setuid, quindi suppongo che sia lì il punto
<[Enrico]> lx: no
<[Enrico]> lx: un binario con bit S settato semplicemente parte con un utente diverso di default. Diciamo che to hail binario foo, e il suo owner è pippo. Se tu sei l'utente pluto e lanci il binario foo (suppoinendo tu abbia i permessi per farlo) il processo foo viene lanciato con utente pippo, non pluto
<[Enrico]> tuttavia questo funziona solo se il file system su cui foo risiede è montato *senza* l'opzione nosuid (che ovviamente disabilita questo comportamento)
<[Enrico]> lx: quindi quando fai il tuo test devi assicurarti di essere in una cartella su un file system dove SUID sia abilitato
<lx> noi usiamo tmp
<[Enrico]> lx: che nelle versioni recenti è nosuid :)
<lx> nell fstab non ho visto nosuid
<[Enrico]> lx: è un default. Controlla in /proc/mounts
<lx> tmp sarebbe tmpfs?
<[Enrico]> comunemente, ma non necessariamente
<lx> la partizione principale però non ha nosuid, se non è messo in altre parti. vuol dire che è vulnerabile?
<[Enrico]> lx: una partizione non è considerata vulnerabile se permette il SUID
<[Enrico]> è una cosa perfettamente normale avere il SUID
<[Enrico]> senza il SUID sudo non funziona
<lx> ma se è rischioso, non dovrebbe essere abilitato solo in alcuni punti ben definiti? così da non permettere attacchi?
<[Enrico]> lx: si è giusto non abilitarlo per tutte le partizioni. infatti per le chiavfette USB è disabilitato di default tipicamente (e si dovrebbe anche aggiungere noexec imho). Tuttavia per / va abilitato, per questo normalmente si mettono /tmp, /var/tmp /home eccetera in altre partizioni
<lx> ah, ora capisco il senso della home separata, pensavo fosse per abitudini vecchie xD
<[Enrico]> lx: la protezione in / ce l'hai con DAC e MAC (se usi SELinux o AppArmor). Un utente normale non può fare il chown di un file, quindi non può fare privilege escalation
<[Enrico]> lx: avere la /home separata è in generale una buona idea
<[Enrico]> lx: solo root può fare il chown di un file, quindi basta evitare che file scritti nel sistema vengano scritti con owner root e SUID, a meno che non siano fidati (come i pacchetti Ubuntu per esempio)
<lx> posso chiederti cosa succede al binario con suid quando lo avvio sotto nosuid? ignora il bit e va in errore oppure continua se può funzionare senza permessi? non ho fatto DAC e MAC. root fa chown ma tutti fanno chmod che e quindi possono mettere suid
<lx> io non penso solo a root, root è un possibile obiettivo, ma se l utente ha ciò che voglio a me basta scalare sull'utente interessato e quindi avere comunque un privilegio in più rispetto al mio bloccato
<[Enrico]> lx: tutti fanno chmod si, ma solo su file di cui sono owner. Se non sei l'owner non puoi fare chmod. Se non sei root, non puoi aggiungere il SUID a un binario di cui l'owner è root
<[Enrico]> lx: e lo stesso vale per un qualunque altro utente
<[Enrico]> lx: il DAC lo hai fatto di sicuro. I permessi UNIX sono DAC
<lx> i permessi si, ma non ho mai sentito la parola DAC dal prof
<[Enrico]> lx: Discretionary Access Control
<[Enrico]> lx: comunque sia se tu sei l'utente pippi e vuoi scalare a utente pluto non puoi ne fare il chown di un programma con SUID a pluto e non puoi fare il chmod di un programma non SUID di cui l'owner è pluto. L'unico modo per attaccare è convincere l'utente pluto a scaricare un programma ostile. Che sia SUID o no, poco importa a quel punto
<[Enrico]> ora devo uscire, mi riconnetto dopo
<lx> si intendevo che lui avvia qualcosa, altrimenti non si pone il problema perchè dovresti avere un exploit nel sistema che fa leva su qualcosa indipendente. Ti ringrazio delle risposte :)
<[Enrico]> lx: si beh se l'utente avvia qualcosa è fregato, anche se non è SUID. Tuttavia se hai /tmp e /home con noexec per l'utente diventa difficile riuscire a fare questa cosa
<[Enrico]> o/
<SAX> ?
<Ilfreddo> Ciao a tutti c'è nessuno?ho un problema con la configurazione del WiFi di Ubuntu sul mio fisso
<Ilfreddo> ...
<Danyjoker> Salve, ho installato su un vecchio portatile ubuntu 10.04 (asus k53u). Installazione avvenuta con successo però già al riavvio si blocca sulla schermata viola con scritto ue lacontinuamente delle scritte in dos e il pc non parte. E' l'unico sistema operativo installato sul pc
<Mr_Pan> Danyjoker> avevi fatto la prova con la live prima di installare  ?
<Danyjoker> Su ubuntu 10.04 non ha la live
<Danyjoker> almeno non l'iso che ho scaricato
<Mr_Pan> 10.04 ...  ?  ?
<Mr_Pan> Danyjoker> ế leggermente fuori supporto direi
<Danyjoker> si perchè ho letto su un forum che era la versione adatta al mio notebook
<Danyjoker> la 19 ho provato ma non parte nemmeno la live
<Mr_Pan> Danyjoker> ammesso che parta non avrai aggiornamenti di nessun tipo ... che te fai
<Mr_Pan> Danyjoker> certo che ha la live la 19.04
<Mr_Pan> Danyjoker> intanto processore e ram di questo portatile   ?
<Danyjoker> lubuntu 19 nemmeno parte l'installazione, fa il solito problema ma sulla prima scritta di avvio
<Danyjoker> la 19 infatti ho provato la live ma non funziona
<Danyjoker> il notebook ha 4 gb di ram ssd da 120gb e processore amd c-50 dual core da 1ghz
<Mr_Pan> Danyjoker> ok ram ci sei pure ma il processore veramente scarso
<Danyjoker> scheda video amd radeon hd 6250
<Danyjoker> eh lo so
<Mr_Pan> li puoi fare girare giusto lubuntu
<Danyjoker> per quello optavo per un ubuntu datato o lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> scarica la iso decidi tu se lts o no
<Mr_Pan> e fai il test con la live prima di installare
<Danyjoker> lubuntu 19 si blocca subito dopo aver scelto la provare la live
<Danyjoker> di*
<Mr_Pan> si ok magari all avvio devi selezionare una delle opzioni che sdi trovano ssotto F6 tipo nomodeset noacpi ecc
<Mr_Pan> prova a selezionare nomodeset e vedi se si avvia
<Danyjoker> ok provo subito
<Danyjoker> avevo già fatto il dvd
<Mr_Pan> Danyjoker> si ma di che versione ?
<Mr_Pan> ddvd ?  ma non é meglio una usb  ?
<Danyjoker> ho fatto il dvd perchè da usb mi fa il solito problema
<Danyjoker> e ho provato con quello
<Danyjoker> faccio partire la live ma dopo la scritta sullo sfondo blu viene un schermata nera e in alto a sinistra lampeggia la linguetta e li si blocca
<lx> ma non è meglio debian vanilla per quel portatile? la famiglia ubuntu usa troppe risorce per pc datati e te ne rimangono poche per te
<lx> oppure un altra cosa completamente ancora più leggera
<Danyjoker> del tipo?
<Mr_Pan> Danyjoker> hai letto cosa ho scritto sopra    ? devi premere F6 allàvvio e selezionare nomodeset ...
<Danyjoker> Ho letto e fatto ma fa così ugualmente
<lx> manjaro, elementaryOS, deepin, queste sono tutte user-friendly, puoi togliere un paio di cose pre-installate che non usi e sono abbastanza leggere e soprattutto aggiornate
<lx> l'unico problema che puoi avere è che i driver catalyst non ci sono per nessuna distro recente a meno di fare patch, downgrade di pacchetti ecc.., io non ho mai provato i driver open, ma dicono che adesso per le schede vecchie come la tua sono al pari degli amd, forse giusto poco meno ma non dovresti risentirne
<Danyjoker> mi serve solo per far visualizzare powerpoint,pdf e video
<Mr_Pan> lx> questo é il canale di supporto ufficiale per ubuntu e derivate
<Mr_Pan> quelle citate non rientrano nella categoria derivate ufficiali
<Mr_Pan> ti invito ad andare su
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lx> ah, ok, scusami
<robilive> Sera
<robilive> Ho un problema con i driver video credo, dopo il login mi appare lo sfondo del desktop e nulla più. Avevo provato ad installare dei driver proprietari amd e non aveva mai finito la procedura con successo, pensavo non fosse cambiato nulla invece dopo aver riavviato ho avuto la sorpresa...
<vitodoc> robilive: la cosa più semplice che puoi fare è avviare con un kernel precedente
<robilive> vitodoc lo farei volentieri, solo che dopo un decennio che non usavo un pc non ricordo come si faccia. Grub non compare all'inizio, non ho la gui e da riga di comando non ho memoria...
<vitodoc> appena accendi il pc premi il tasto esc o lo shift per visualizzare il grub. Da li segli recovery e seleziona un kernel precedente
<robilivetest> Provo!
<robilivetest> vitodoc allora, recovery non lo avevo. Tra le impostazioni avanzate comunque c'era un altro kernel ma non è cambiato nulla
<robilive> Ci mancava la connessione ballerina...
<robilive> Niente, sempre sfondo desktop
<Robilivetest> Non c'è modo da live di riconfigurare?
<Robilivetest> Uhm, è come se non partisse X...
<robilivetest> Qualche idea/guida per risolvere con la scheda video amd? Non capisco dove sia il problema...
<Carlin0> qual'è il problema ?
<robilivetest> Carlin0, ho un notebook da poco. Non aveva molte opzioni di regolazione video ed ho pensato di installare l'ultimo driver amd (e non è andato a buon fine). Al riavvio mi loggo ma ho solo lo sfondo del desktop.
<Carlin0> hai installato driver presi fuori dai repo ?
<robilivetest> Carlin0 dal sito amd mi sa, stavano su una guida per ubuntu (19.04 o 18.10, non ricordo)
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto per roba fuori dai repo , cmq per la cronaca le ati/amd vanno tranquilllamente con i driver open
<robilivetest> Perfetto, mi sapresti dire come reinstallare quelli open? Considera che non riesco neanche a trovarla sta scheda online (radeon r2)
<Carlin0> non so come e cosa hai installato ..
<robilivetest> Ho controllato, mo sa che ho fatto una minchiata... Il nome dovrebbe essere amdgpu-pro e credo di capire che sta scheda non sia tanto pro :')
<robilivetest> Ho provato a disinstallarli ma da errori di dipendenze. Consigli un apt --fix-broken che non va a buon fine.
<Carlin0> ma era un deb o cosa ?
<robilivetest> */consiglia
<robilivetest> Tar
<Carlin0> bonanotte
<robilivetest> :'D
<robilivetest> Non ho modo  da live di sovrascrivere?
<Carlin0> puoi contrllare se oltre al ./install ci sia anche l'./unistall manon tutti lo hanno
<Carlin0> robilivetest, piuttosto di sovrascrivere ... aspè...
<robilivetest> Aspetto.
<robilivetest> No, uninstall non ce ne sono, però c'è il comando amd-pro-uninstall che non va a segno
<Carlin0> fai un lavoro pulito https://pastebin.com/raw/WBEGB61b
<robilivetest> Uhm, sto scrivendo dal telefono ed il pc pc ha solo terminale. Ho modo di pastebinnare comunque?
<robilivetest> Ah, certo, hai scritto tu... Volo.
<Carlin0> se il pc è in rete aggiungi al comando | nc termbin.com 9999
<robilivetest> A quale comando? Al get selection?
<Carlin0> al posto di dpkg --get-selections > my-packages
<Carlin0> dpkg --get-selections | nc termibn.com 9999
<Carlin0> ops scusa
<Carlin0> dpkg --get-selections | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> poi ti segni il link e dopo lo recuperi
<robilivetest> Ok, ma non ho capito cosa fare dopo aver "salvato" i pacchetti... Formatto?
<robilivetest> Ma cose da pazzi, ho inserito una pendrive e me l'ha aperta sulla gui, però continuo a non avere pannelli con menu nè icone sul desktop. È strano...
<robilivetest> Ok, stacco, grazie di tutto, spero di risolvere in qualche modo. Notte.
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-10
<Rlwebdesigner> Buon giorno ho istallato ubuntu server v. 16.04.6 a 32 bit sul mio pc il pici si è riavviato e il monito nero non so cosa fare chiedo aiuto grazie
<Gae> Buongiorno, ho da poco istallato xubuntu su un vecchio netbook asus ma sto riscontrando alcune anomalie. 1) Non funziona la scheda audio 2) all'avvio mi compare un messaggio di errore
<Gae> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi per favore?
<Mr_Pan> Gae> quale messaggio di errore
<Mr_Pan> Gae> che versione hai installato
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | Gae
<ubot-it> Gae: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Gae> Si tratta di un ASUS Eee PC R101D con processore Intel Atom N455 RAM 1Gb XUBUNTU 18.04 LTS 32bit
<Gae> Della scheda audìo/video non ho info... Si tratta senz'altro di una scheda audio integrata
<Gae> Per vedere esattamente il messaggio di errore dovrei riavviare il pc...se lo faccio riesco a recuperare la chat?
<sardonico> perché non hai installato la versione a 64 bit?
<Gae> il win7 che avevo era a 32 bit e ho pensato di istallare la versione a 32bit
<Gae> potrei cambiarla eventualmente giusto
<sardonico> devi reinstallare nel caso
<Gae> ok
<Gae> a questo punto provo a istallare la versione a 64 bit
<Gae> grazie a tutti!
<mastroearendil> buongiorno a tutti
<mastroearendil> desideravo chiedere il vostro aiuto
<mastroearendil> sto provando a installare Ubuntu 18.04 su un ASUS con Windows 10, appena acquistato
<mastroearendil> sono riuscito a entrare nella Live e a verificare le funzionalità
<mastroearendil> adesso stavo eseguendo "install"
<mastroearendil> tuttavia, dopo la schermata "Aggiornamenti e altro software"
<mastroearendil> mi appare Tipo di installazione, ma non con la grafica descritta nella guida (installa accanto a Windows o da solo), ma con una sorta di tabella
<mastroearendil> #installation
<Mr_Pan> mastroearendil> che tabella
<mastroearendil> c'è scritto in alto "Device / Tipo / Punto di Mount / Formattare / Dimensione /Utilizzato / sistema
<mastroearendil> l'unico elemento, sotto device, è /dev/sda
<mastroearendil> in basso appare
<mastroearendil> Device per l'installazione del boot loader
<Carlin0> mastroearendil, non ti appare "installa al fianco di win " ?
<mastroearendil> e compare il pennino
<mastroearendil> @Carlin0 no, appare direttamente questo
<Carlin0> mastroearendil, come hai preparato la chiavetta ? con che programma ?
<vitodoc> Hai disattivato il secure boot e avvio veloce ?
<mastroearendil> balena etcher
<Carlin0> avvio veloce probabile responsabile
<mastroearendil> ho disabilitato solo l'avvio veloce
<Carlin0> quello di windows ?
<mastroearendil> sì, quello di windows
<mastroearendil> ma non il secure boot
<RLwebdesigner> ho istallato ubuntu 16.4.6 Server di 32 bit ma al riavvio ho lo schermo nero  , qualcuno mi può aiutare
<mastroearendil> mi consigliate di ripetere la procedura, seguendo le istruzioni ASUS per la disattivazione di avvio veloce e secure boot
<Carlin0> ok allora probabilmente hai avviato la chiavetta in modalità diversa da come è installato win mastroearendil e cmq se disabiliti anche secure boot è meglio
<mastroearendil> invece della semplice spunta su risparmio energia?
<Carlin0> RLwebdesigner, il server non ha interfaccia grafica
<vitodoc> mastroearendil:  controlla se nel bios hai una voce analoga ad avvio veloce.
<Carlin0> mastroearendil, certi pc hanno diverse opzioni su come avviare usb se sbagli accade quello
<mastroearendil> grazie a tutti, sto riprovando
<mastroearendil> quando mi appare il load iniziale dei possibili boot, ho "UEFI: sandisk"
<mastroearendil> è corretto?
<Carlin0> mastroearendil, non sonosco tutti i pc ...
<Carlin0> conosco*
<mastroearendil> ho disattivato il fast boot e il secure boot dal BIOS
<mastroearendil> però quando avvio dal pennino mi dà "fatal error" con schermata nera
<mastroearendil> dicendo "failed to open EFI/BOOT/mmfxi64
<mastroearendil> (qualcosa del genere, è molto veloce)
<vitodoc> con quale modalità hai avviato la pennetta ?
<mastroearendil> @vitodoc intendi come ho scritto l'immagine?
<vitodoc> No se in uefi i normale.
<vitodoc> Mi viene in mente che forse win non è stato chiuso correttamente bloccando di conseguenza l'hd
<mastroearendil> nel boot mi appare solo "UEFI: sandisk"
<vitodoc> prova ad avviare win e riavviare
<mastroearendil> ok, grazie
<mastroearendil> niente, dà lo stesso errore, il file che non trova è EFI/BOOT/mmx64.efi
<vitodoc> prova a rifare la pennetta
<mastroearendil> ok
<mastroearendil> bisognava anche mettere SATA in AHCI, e dopo aver rifatto la chiavetta con Rufus ha funzionato
<mastroearendil> grazie a tutti
<vitodoc> Di nulla
<giuuuls> salve, vorrei avviare una connessione vpn da ubuntu montato su macchina virtuale, come faccio?
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto a installazioni virtuali
<giuuuls> Ok, grazie lo stesso
<Pierturello> Ciao a tutti! Abbiamo creato una nuova community italiana sulla rete decentralizzata Matrix. La community si chiama Repressione Digitale ed è nata con lo scopo di risvegliare l'attenzione delle persone riguardo alla pivacy online e di diffondere la conoscenza della crittografia, della sicurezza informatica e della decentralizzazione. Questo è il link per accedere alla home della community: https://riot.im/app/#/group/+repressione
<Pierturello> gitale:matrix.org
<Carlin0> !chat | Pierturello
<ubot-it> Pierturello: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SmokeFN> ciao a tutti
<SmokeFN> devo disinstallare virtual box dal terminale
<Carlin0> SmokeFN, quindi ?
<SmokeFN> il comando è questo? sudo apt-get --purge remove VirtualBox VMs
<Carlin0> non credo
<SmokeFN> uhmm
<Carlin0> SmokeFN, dai questo comando
<Carlin0> dpkg -l | grep virtualbox | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> e incollla qui il link che esce
<SmokeFN> https://termbin.com/v4bn
<Carlin0> SmokeFN, sudo apt purge  virtualbox-6.1
<SmokeFN> ok fatto
<SmokeFN> grazie
<Alexandro92> Ciao!
<Carlin0> !ciao | Alexandro92
<ubot-it> Alexandro92: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alexandro92> ho un problema con l'installazione di un software
<Alexandro92> qualcuno di voi potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Alexandro92> ho installato installato ATOM EDITOR DI TESTO un pò di tempo fa, ma l'altro giorno ha smesso di funzionare. Ho deciso di disinstallarlo per poi installarlo nuovamente. Ho disinstallato il software ma rimane comunque l'icone dello stesso. Se provo ad installarlo nuovamente, mi compaiono due ATOM nel menu principale ma ugualmente non si avviano entra
<Alexandro92> mbi. Come posso comportarmi?
<Carlin0> hai installato : come ?
<Alexandro92> attraverso lo store app di ubuntu
<Carlin0> Alexandro92, prova a scrivere nel terminale snap list
<Carlin0> e vedi se appare
<Carlin0> sti snap sono una porcata
<Alexandro92> non compare
<Alexandro92> ho provato anche ad installarlo dal sito ufficiale..... ma mi da lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> Alexandro92, ma dallo store app vedi : è uno snaaap o un deb ?
<Alexandro92> la sorgente è: snap store
<Mr_Pan> Alexandro92> appunto hai lo snap ancora in esecuzione
<Alexandro92> siccome non sono esperto, potreste spiegarmi un attimo come fare per rimuovere il tutto?
<Alexandro92> ve ne sarei grato
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale
<Mr_Pan> e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> snap list
<Mr_Pan> e avrai la lista dei pacchetti snap in esecuzione
<Mr_Pan> mi devo assentare un attimo
<Alexandro92> Ok.. Ora non compare più ATOM. Tanto meno lo trovo nel mio menu principale.
<Carlin0> se riesci evita gli snap
<Carlin0> non è un formato nativo
<Alexandro92> ok allora effettuo il download dal sito ufficiale che è un .deb
<Alexandro92> ho effettuato il download del software e l'ho installato, ma ugualmente non si avvia
<Alexandro92> non riesco a trovare il problema,
<Alexandro92> nessuno può consigliarmi una soluzione?
<gios> ciao a tutti
<gios> ho un problema sull'installazione di un app
<gios> ho installato l'app ma non si avvia
<gios> come potrei risolvere?
<frankuy> ciao
<alex92> ciao a tutti
<alex92> ho bisogno di un vostro aiuto
<alex92> mi capita che installando un applicazione, una volta terminato il download, l'applicazione non si avvia.. quale potrebbe essere il problema?
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-11
<Winjam79> Buon giorno a tutti. Volevo porvi una domanda. Ho riesumato un vecchio pc e l'ho un po' riassemblato. All'avvio grub mi dice che ha problemi con il file sistem. Volevo sapere se eiste una distribuzione da installare su usb che possa farmi da diagnostica per il pc
<Carlin0> !chat | Winjam79
<ubot-it> Winjam79: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Winjam79> Chiedo scusa non avevo visto l'altra chat. Buona giornata
<Kobol> Buongiorno, ho appena installato xubuntu 19.10 su un non troppo datato portatile acer. Ad ogni accensione parte il controllo del filesystem, rallentando un po'l'avvio, è possibile disabilitare questa procedura automatica o, meglio forse per sicurezza, impostarla in modo che la faccia ogni 50 avvii ? grazie
<Mr_Pan> Kobol> se parte il check del FS evidentemente non viene spento correttamente
<Kobol> lo fa sempre, che sia stato spento, riavviato o spento non correttamente
<vitodoc> probabile che l'hd sia danneggiato
<Kobol> il controllo del disco si risolve senza errore alcuno e per ora non da problemi
<Kobol> mi sembra più un impostazione del sistema, che ripete la procedura ad ogni avvio
<Kobol> anche perchè non ha iniziato a farlo dall'oggi al domani, ma già dal primo avvio post installazione
<Mr_Pan> Marc0F3> troverai pace con sto nick?!?!
<mauroc> buona sera, ragazzi avrei un problema con il mio portatile. Ho appena acquistato uno schermo ultrawide e non viene rilevato dal mio portatile. Avete qualche suggerimento? Premetto che l'uscita hdmi ha sempre funzionato con un altro monito 16:9
<Carlin0> mauroc, ma si tratta di uubntu o lo fa anche con windows ?
<Carlin0> ubuntu*
<mauroc> e non saprei, nn ho windows
<Carlin0> perchè come hai posto la questione era un po dubbia la cosa
<mauroc> ah.. no, cmq ho solo ubuntu sul portatile
<mauroc> non c'è un comando per fare il "discovery" dei monitor collegati?
<Carlin0> non sono pratico , aspetta se qualcuno ne sa di più di me
<Carlin0> non uso portatili
<Mr_Pan> mauroc> ma dalla gestione SChermo non viene rilevato
<mauroc> no
<Mr_Pan> se fai CTRL-P
<Mr_Pan> scusa
<Mr_Pan> tasto windows - p
<mauroc> nada
<Mr_Pan> nn lo vede ?
<mauroc> niente
<Mr_Pan> allor uscita del portatile nn sta funzionando
<Carlin0> o il monitor nuovo
<Mr_Pan> si anche
<mauroc> il monitor funziona, perchè se ci collego la ps4 va
<Mr_Pan> hai giá provato a riavviare il portatile con il monitor esterno collegato e acceso  ?
<mauroc> al portatile se collego un altro monitor, sempre hdmi, va :(
<mauroc> si, provato a riavviare
<mauroc> provato a cambiare cavi.. in effeti uno sembrava nn funzionare con ps4+nuovo monitor
<Mr_Pan> mauroc> e allora se la porta va .. il monitor va... qualcosa impedisce la comunicazione tra i due ...
<Mr_Pan> oppure non é che devi selezionare un qualche ingresso sul monitor nuovo  ?
<mauroc> l'ingresso è selezionato
<mauroc> sto provando anche brutalmente a staccare il cavo da ps4 e collegarlo al pc
<mauroc> niente, ps4 va, portatile no
<Mr_Pan> mauroc> in questo momento se colleghi il laptop ad un monitor esterno funziona  ?
<Mr_Pan> o alla tv  ...
<mauroc> si
<Mr_Pan> problemi i frequenze!?!
<Mr_Pan> *di
<mauroc> questo nn te lo saprei dire
<mauroc> da terminale nn posso fare un check?
<Mr_Pan> mauroc> ma se non lo rileva ...
<mauroc> io ho l'impressione, forse è una cavolata, che il monitor switchi troppo velocemente tra una sorgente e l'altra
<mauroc> e il portatile non abbia il tempo di rilevare il collegamento
<mauroc> ..nn so come spiegarlo meglio... praticamente il monitor "cicla" sulle sorgenti hdmi1, hdm2, display port
<mauroc> niente, avevo trovato l'impostazione per disabilitare la ricerca della sorgente automatica, settata quella sul pc e riavviato sperando che lo vedesse, ma niente
<simone87_> buonasera, vorrei scaricare xubuntu senza torrent ma il link mi da pagina bianca, come mai?
<ivan83> salve a tutti, sto cercando di scaricare ubuntu, ma avendo un pc 64 bit mi fa scaricare la versione 64. mi servirebbe il 32 per un pc datato
<simone87_> da questo link non è possibile eseguire il download
<simone87_> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<ivan83> ho cercato na non ho trovato la versione che vorrei scaricare ovvero ubuntu 19.10 32 bit
<sardonico> ubuntu non supporta più i 32 bit
<sardonico> che processore ha il tuo pc?
<ivan83> è un po vecchiotto. attualme te ho linux xp, un attimo e vedo le caratteristiche
<ivan83> a me servirebbe per utilizzare ddrescue, tra le "derivate", lo trovo su una qualsiasi versione?
<ivan83> pentium m
<Mike66> buonasera, un aiuto per driver scheda GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a sistema Ubuntu 18.04
<Zaganator> Salve a tutti quanti, qualcuno conosce instant ink dell HP
<rm-rf> salve
<Zaganator> sera
<rm-rf> ho un problema: ho una zona di disco non allocato vicino alla partizione /dev/sda8 che è montaa su /.. come posso dare a questa partizione lo spazio non allocato?
<rm-rf> tra l'altro per averle vicine ho dovuto disattivare la swap, spostarla e riattivarla.. non so se potrebbe creare danni tutto ciò
<rm-rf> ma non credo, anche se sono un po' ignorante
<rm-rf> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<rm-rf> sapete estendere la partizione principale?
<angelo72> buonasera a tutti mi sto affacciando adesso al mondo linux....ho installato xubuntu e non riesco a stampare .....in pratica ho il tasto aggiungi stampante disabilitato......qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta?
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-12
<simone87> buongiorno, ieri ho scaricato il derivato xubuntu per un pc datato; dopo averlo scaricato non sono più riuscito a far funzionare il mouse. potrebbe essere un problema di driver? come posso aggiornare i driver senza utilizzare il mouse?
<simone87> grazie mille
<Zaganator> @simone87 sono anche io uno "nuovo" ma se vuoi e aggiornare da terminale lo puoi lanciare da tastiera con la combinazione CTRL + ALT + t
<Zaganator> una volta lanciato il terminale puoi dare questo comando:
<Zaganator> sudo apt update (e inserire la password di sistema per amministratore che hai impostato in fase di installazione SO)
<Zaganator> sudo apt upgrade
<Zaganator> ma non so se con una semplice operazione di aggiornamento tu riesca a riprendere possesso del mouse
<simone87> ok grazie mille
<simone87> fatto ora mi da la lista dei pacchetti aggiornabili
<simone87> come faccio ad aggiornarli?
<Zaganator> scrivi sudo apt update
<simone87> si quello l'ho fatto
<simone87> dopo aver lavorato un pò ora mi dice
<Zaganator> a volte è un'ottima idea riavviare il pc...
<simone87> "3 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati: eseguire apt list --upgradable per vederli"
<simone87> ho scritto apt list --upgradable e ora mi ha dato i tre pacchetti aggiornabili
<simone87> come faccio a lancare l'aggiornamento?
<simone87> di questi tre pacchetti?
<Zaganator> dai il comando update
<Zaganator> scrivendo prima:
<Zaganator> sudo apt
<Zaganator> scusa upgrade
<Zaganator> ....perdonami sto facendo altre cose
<simone87> ma figurati sei fin troppo disponibilie e gentile
<simone87> ok ha finito di aggiornare ora come faccio a riavviare senza mouse?
<Zaganator> di solito con CTRL + ALT + Canc termini la sessione e poi dando di nuovo la stessa combinazione di tasti spegni
<Zaganator> ricordati comunque che ci sono una marea di shortcut da utilizzare...
<simone87> grazie mille
<simone87> esiste una wiki con tutti gli shortcut?
<Zaganator> in questo momento ti potrebbero far comodo CTRL + Tab per passare al campo attivo successivo e Maiusc + Tab per il campo precedente
<Zaganator> certo la usai tempo fa per un problema simile...
<Zaganator> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<Zaganator> buona giornata
<simone87> ora il mouse funziona
<simone87> grazie davver
<simone87> buona giornata anche a te
<simone87> mi correggo....ha di nuovo smesso di funzionare
<wifioff> Buongiorno! da premettere che ho già cercato su internet ma non ho trovato soluzione. Vorrei disattivare il wifi, qualcuno sa dirmi la procedura da fare?
<vitodoc> rfkill block wifi
<Carlin0> wifioff, che scheda wifi hai ?
<Carlin0> ah disattivare ?
<wifioff> si
<Carlin0> lo fai tranquillamente dall'icona network manager
<Carlin0> levi la spunta da "abilita wifi"
<wifioff> ora provo
<Carlin0> ed è fatta
<wifioff> ho installato network-manager solo che quando faccio la ricerca del software non mi esce
<Carlin0> wifioff, ma che OS stai usando ?
<wifioff> ubuntu
<Carlin0> se usi ubuntu network manager è già installato
<wifioff> cioè xubuntu
<Carlin0> idem
<wifioff> e non c'era da me
<wifioff> l'ho dovuto installare
<Carlin0> hai l'icona delle connessioni ?
<wifioff> no
<Carlin0> le cose sono 2 : o non stai usando xubuntu , o l'installazione è andata davvero male
<vitodoc> o lo ha rimosso
<wifioff> sulla prima ti ssicuro che è xubuntu
<wifioff> sulla seconda forse è come dici tu
<Carlin0> temo che a rimuoverlo si porti via mezzo sistema
<wifioff> ma una domanda, se volessi farlo da terminale conoscete la riga di comando?
<vitodoc> rfkill block wifi
<Carlin0> ma no aspe...
<wifioff> si
<Carlin0> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubot-it> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.20-1ubuntu1 (disco), package size 313 kB, installed size 2072 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Carlin0> wifioff, sudo apt install network-manager-gnome
<wifioff> faccio subito
<Carlin0> e dovrebbe metterti l'icona delle connessioni
<Carlin0> forse richiede un riavvio
<wifioff> ok l'ho installata
<Carlin0> la vedi ?
<Carlin0> se non la vedi riavvia
<wifioff> scrivendo nel riquadro di ricerca network mi viene fuori una icona "grigia" con su scritto rete
<wifioff> è questa?
<Carlin0> si ma riavvia
<wifioff> faccio subito
<vitodoc> sudo service network-manager start
<vitodoc> è andato
<Carlin0> ti deve apparire vicino all'orologio
<Carlin0> ops
<wifioff> allora ho riavviato, cliccato sulla icona, e in termini non tecnici, è apparsa una schermata nera (tipo terminale) sulla quale sono apparse numerose scritte e velocemente si è chiuso tutto
<Carlin0> ti deve apparire vicino all'orologio
<wifioff> le due frecce ?
<wifioff> in senso opposto?
<Carlin0> la icona cambia spesso tu cliccaci sopra e vedi cosa esce
<Carlin0> ce ne sono diverse
<wifioff> mi esce una piccola finestra
<wifioff> con su scritto
<wifioff> abilita funzione di rete
<wifioff> abilita wifi
<Carlin0> abilita wifi?
<wifioff> entrambe hanno la spunta
<Carlin0> leva la spunta
<wifioff> ok tolgo la spunta
<wifioff> fatto
<Carlin0> e se vuoi riattivarla la rimetti
<wifioff> e perché sul pc la luce sul wifi resta accesa?
<Carlin0> probabilmente lato hardware la scheda è accesa , ma  è disabilitata lato software
<vitodoc> ci sono 2 tipi di block, uno è software e l'altro è hardware. Con la spunta disattivi il wifi a livello software.
<wifioff> e se volessi disattivare il lato hardware?
<Mr_Pan> lato hw devi vedere la combinazione di tasti sul computer
<Mr_Pan> di solito FN + Fxx
<Carlin0> lato hardware non hai un tasto apposito ?
<wifioff> ora vedo
<Carlin0> cmq qui suliamo da ubuntu
<Carlin0> esuliamo*
<wifioff> grazie mille sei stato gentile
<wifioff> buona giornata
<wifioff> cia
<wifioff> ciao*
<GEFF878> buongiorno, dove posso trovare la sezione dei driver per mouse nel derivato xubuntu?
<tux> pnen drive live ubuntu 19.10 è rovescaito  non posso installarlo
<tux> spiego meglio provo la live di ubuntu su notebook hp elitebook per instaalallrlo ma il sistema è rovesciatoho provato su un altro pc ma sempre rovesciato coem mai
<GEFF878> buongiorno, dove posso trovare la sezione dei driver per mouse nel derivato xubuntu?
<tux37> aiuzz......provo una live ubuntu 19.10   ma il sistema è rovesciato non capisco provato anche su un altro pc sempre rovesciato
<geff8787> buongiorno, dove posso trovare la sezione dei driver per mouse nel derivato xubuntu?
<paoloubuntu> salve
<paoloubuntu> sto installando ubuntu server su virtualbox, in fase di installazione iniziale non mi compare la lingua italiana. cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto  ainstallazioni virtuali
<paoloubuntu> quindi cosa devo fare?
<Mr_Pan> paoloubuntu> la versione server non ha italiano come lingua
<paoloubuntu> ah ok
<Carlin0> e non ha interfaccia grafica
<Mike66> buonasera, qualcuno mi puo' dire dove reperire i drive NVIDIA   GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 650a
<Mike66> per ubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> Mike66, uubntu non te li propone in automatico ?
<Carlin0> !nvidia | Mike66
<ubot-it> Mike66: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<Dubhe86> Ciao a tutti! qualcuno che mi puo aiutare con le impostazioni del monitor, con ubuntu 19.04?
<Alessandro-sag> Buona sera, ho installato Ubuntu 19.10, ma alla maggior parte degli avvi mi appare lo schermo nero, ancora prima della schermata dove poter mettere mano al bios, il monitor non da proprio segni di vita
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-13
<tux> provo in live ubuntu 19.10 con stupore è rovesciato lo provo su un altro pc sempre rovesciato  coinvece con win niente tutto ok..come mai
<fabio_cc> tux: è capovolto sinistra/destra oppure sotto/sopra?
<tux> sotto sopra ma già da live per provarlo
<fabio_cc> tux: prova da terminale: xrandr -o inverted
<fabio_cc> tux: per aprire il terminale premi ctrl+alt+t
<tux> si fatto risulta diritto  ma quando lo installo sempre rovesciato come mai che con le distro precedenti mai fatto
<fabio_cc> tux: posso farti fare uno script che verrà eseguito automaticamente all'avvio
<fabio_cc> tux: probabilmente è un bug, io ti consiglierei di usare ubuntu 18.04 fino all'uscita di ubuntu 20.04
<tux> dove lo trovo
<tux> e dammi anche lo script
<fabio_cc> tux: intendi ubuntu 18.04?
<tux> anche c on 19.04 da live è rovesciato
<tux> si ubuntu 18.04
<fabio_cc> tux: ubuntu 18.04 lts: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=lts&arch=amd64&version=desktop
<fabio_cc> tux: ora ti faccio lo script
<fabio_cc> tux: ovviamente dovrai usarlo sul sistema installato, lo script
<tux> lcerto
<fabio_cc> tux: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GqFv4kkRXT/
<fabio_cc> tux: lo salvi in un file di testo e gli dai il permesso di esecuzione
<fabio_cc> tux: da terminale chmod +x ruota_schermo.sh   (se lo chiami ruota_schermo.sh)
<fabio_cc> tux: poi lo devi aggiungere in Applicazioni d'avvio
<fabio_cc> tux: il permesso di esecuzione puoi darlo anche da interfaccia grafica andando facendo clic dx sul file di testo -> proprietà -> permessi -> consentire l'esecuzione del file come programma
<paolotto> salve, ho questo problema dal momento in cui digiro iwconfig
<paolotto> no wireless extensions
<paolotto> digito
<paolotto> come posso risolvere? grazie anticipatamente
<[Enrico]> paolotto: probabilmente la tua scheda wireless non è supportata
<paolotto> azzz
<paolotto> cosa si puo' fare?
<paolotto> collegarlo via cavo?
<Carlin0> paolotto, che scheda è?
<[Enrico]> paolotto: se effettivamente la scheda è un modello non supportato so Linux la cosa più facile è cambiarla. Le Intel funzionano benissimo e costano molto poco (30 euro le più veloci)
<paolotto> aspetta che ti dico il modello
<paolotto> sono con un portatile
<paolotto> asus
<paolotto> asus x52J
<Carlin0> quello è il portatile , interessa sapere il tipo di scheda wifi
<[Enrico]> !nc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nc'
<[Enrico]> non mi ricordo mai com'è il comando
<paolotto> aspetta un attimo che verifico
<Carlin0> nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> ma non credo sia collegato col pc
<paolotto> che sarebbe?
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: ah giusto :/
<[Enrico]> dovrebbe collegarlo col cavo
<Carlin0> paolotto, apri un terminale e scrivi lspci | grep -i net
<[Enrico]> paolotto: sul computer con wireless che non funziona, apri un terminale e lancia: lspci
<[Enrico]> paolotto: dovresti cercare le righe con scritto qualcosa tipo "Network controller"
<Carlin0> ti dirà che schede di rete ha il pc
<[Enrico]> uno di quelli è la wireless
<paolotto> Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
<[Enrico]> ora devo uscire, meeting di lavoro. Buona fortuna!
<Carlin0> paolotto, quella è la ethernet , vedi l'altra
<paolotto> asp
<paolotto> Qualcomm atheros AR9285
<Carlin0> dovrebbe andare senza far nulla quella scheda
<paolotto> intanto non la vedo
<paolotto> dal comando che mi hai dato vedo solo la ethernet
<paolotto> è possibile perchè ho installato ubuntu server su virtualbox? e comunque scheda di rete da virtualbox è messa in bridge
<Carlin0> ah è una installazione virtuale ?
<paolotto> ho installato ubuntu server su virtualbox
<paolotto> cosa cambia?
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto
<paolotto> ah ok
<paolotto> allora faccio la partizionee installo ubuntu server normale
<Carlin0> cmq ...
<Carlin0> dai una occhiata qui https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4898844
<paolotto> ok
<paolotto> grazie mille
<Lello> Buongiorno. Ho aggiornato Ubuntu sul mio PC. Ora ho 18.04.4 LTS. Ho però dei problemi. Se faccio click su Cestino o su Computer, Mozilla mi segnala 'Indirizzo non interpretabile' . Cosa devo fare? Grazie in anticipo
<xubuntu> Ciao
<Amed> Salve a tutti, sono al mio primo messaggio, mi sono iscritto ieri. ho un sistema Xubuntu 18.04.4 LTE a 32bit
<Mr_Pan> ciao Amed
<Carlin0> Amed, ti sei iscritto dove ?
<Amed> credo di aver combinato un guai, in quanto per recuperare spazio di sistema ho cancellato il penultimo Kernel da quel momento, dopo aver spento e riacceso, mi si presenta una interfaccia grafica a caratteri più grossi della solita e, soprattutto, non riesco più a fsre connessione wi-fi . sto pensando di ricaricare la release 18.04.4 scaricandola su
<Amed>  USB da un altro pc dove ho windows 10. Chiudo una mano per risolvere il mio problema. Grazie
<Amed> al forum di Ubuntu
<Carlin0> cancellato in che modo ?
<Carlin0> beh qui non è il forum
<Amed> quindi non posso porre in questa sede la questione?
<Carlin0> si che puoi ma rispondi alla domanda
<Carlin0> cancellato in che modo ?
<Amed> cancellato con un comando da terminale
<Carlin0> tipo ?
<Mr_Pan> trovato su qualche sito on line a caso ...
<Carlin0> che comando di preciso ...
<Mr_Pan> Amed> per regola é bene tenere oltre al kernel in uso 2 kernel piú vecchi per ogni evenienza
<Amed> aspetta che lo recupero, lo avevo preso interrogando da non iscritto il forum per liberare spazio
<Amed> vero temo che il guaio che ho combinato è proprio quello, cancellato il penultimo col comando sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-4.15.0-76-generic
<Carlin0> Amed, quel comando non fa danni
<Amed> credo fosse 4.15.0.88-generic
<Mr_Pan> quel comando cancella solo un singolo kernel e niente altro ... danni non ne fa ...
<Amed> durante l'esecuzione mi ha dato un avvertimento del timo che se avessi cancellato avrei potuto avere problemi , penso che mi convenga reintallare la versione, giusto?
<Mr_Pan> e tu hai proseguito !?!?
<Mr_Pan> Amed> se hai dati da salvare ... fai prima a reinstallare
<Amed> son convinto di aver risposto di no, ma ciò nonostante il risultato è stato quello che ho indicato sopra.
<Amed> c'ho provato ma con scarsi risultati. ho scaricato su USB da un pc Asus con windows 10 il file xubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-i386
<Amed> ho tentato di caricarlo sul vecchio pc co il Xubuntu  "scassato" ma non riesco a far partire il caricamento da USB. Ho il dubbio che quello che ho scaricato non sia la versione completa e giusta
<Amed> come posso fare?
<Amed> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Guest555> buongiorno, vorrei sapere se Lubuntu riconosce qualunque chiavetta internet key
<Guest555> c'è nessuno?
<Mr_Pan> Amed> hai solo cpiato il file su usb o lo hai installato con un programma tipo rufus o Etcher    ?
<Guest555> l'ho installato con rufus
<Mr_Pan> Guest555> !chiedi
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan> Amed> per settare avvio da usb devi controllare nel bios
<Guest555> ho installato Su una chiavetta usb, lubuntu e vorrei sapere se per andare su internet con una chiavetta internet key è possibile, oppure ci vogliono abilità di programmazione che io non ho per la configurazione hardware ecc.
<Amed> ho solo copiato il file su USB, non l'ho intallato con alcun programma
<lello1948> ho una domanda da fare su ubuntu 18.04. C'è qualcuno disposto a rispondere?
<AndroUser> Ubuntu 18.04 aggiorno al19.10 al ravvio shermo nero   non riesco piu a fare niente neanche a installare un altro os
<AndroUser> Anche installando il 19.10da live schermo rovesciato ma c,e un bug a tutti e, cosi anche aggionardo
<AndroUser> Pc morto perche
<AndroUser> E cosi per tutti
<AndroUser> Non riesco a capire  allora e vero che mi dicono che e meglio win problemi non ce ne sono
<AndroUser> Aiuzzz
<gio_piunno> ciao, sto provando ad istallare Ubuntu 19.10 su una ssd, seguento il procedimento illustrato al seguente link: https://florisvanbreugel.wordpress.com/2018/03/23/installing-ubuntu-on-an-external-ssd-drive-on-a-macbook/
<gio_piunno> ho riscontrato un problema nel momento della creazione del file -efi
<fabio_cc> gio_piunno: non diamo supporto a procedure riportate su siti non ufficiali
<fabio_cc> gio_piunno: https://help.ubuntu-it.org/        https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org
<fabio_cc> gio_piunno: in particolare: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<fabio_cc> gio_piunno: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<paolotto> ho un problema serio con la scheda di rete ehernet
<paolotto> non funzionaaaa
<paolotto> aiutatemi per favore
<paolotto> sono con un portatile
<paolotto> ethernet
<paolotto> versione ubuntu server
<paolotto> Trovo qualcuno?
<paolotto> potete aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | paolotto
<ubot-it> paolotto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan> Server? Senza gui?
<Mr_Pan> Come sei collegato adesso?
<paolotto> ciao scusami
<paolotto> senza gui
<paolotto> sono in chat con un altro pc
<paolotto> server senza gui
<paolotto> ragazzi mi aiutate per favore
<Carlin0> paolotto, se non spieghi il problema sarà difficile
<paolotto> ciao
<paolotto> ho appena installato ubuntu server su un portatile asus, ad installazione finita non ho internet
<paolotto> nel senso che la scheda di rete non acquisisce l'indirizzo ip
<paolotto> come se non ci fosse hardware di rete
<paolotto> considera che sono un neofita
<Carlin0> un server non è roba per neofiti
<paolotto> lo capisco... mi cimento nelle cose
<paolotto> soprattutto nel settore informatico
<Carlin0> prova a dare il comando "sudo netplan try"
<paolotto> ovviamente non ho avuto modo di installare interfaccia grafica gui
<paolotto> asp che lo faccio subito
<Carlin0> il server è senza gui
<paolotto> essatto
<paolotto> do you want to keep these settings?
<paolotto> sotto c'è il tempo che scorre in secondi
<paolotto> ho accettato la new configurazione
<paolotto> adesso che faccio?
<Carlin0> dovrebbe essere connesso
<paolotto> faccio un ping su gooogle?
<Carlin0> ping -c 3 google.com
<paolotto> aspetta che lo faccio
<paolotto> temporary failure in name resolution
<Carlin0> ping -c 3 8.8.8.8
<paolotto> ok un attimo
<paolotto> mi da ping: connect: network is unreachable
<Carlin0> manca la rete
<paolotto> intanto è collegato via cavo
<Carlin0> che versione di ubuntu ?
<paolotto> ultima
<Carlin0> 19.10 ?
<Carlin0> o 18.04
<paolotto> esatto
<paolotto> 19.10
<paolotto> cosa faccio?
<paolotto> attendo tue
<paolotto> in sostanza c'è la network disabilitata
<paolotto> almeno credo
<paolotto> mi hanno lasciato in asso in chat
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> la scheda ethernet é in stato down  ?
<Mr_Pan> da terminale scrivi
<Mr_Pan> ip addr
<paolotto> ok
<paolotto> poi?
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> se non mi dici cosa leggi ...
<paolotto> ah ok scusami
<Mr_Pan> la sk enp....
<Mr_Pan> enp....
<paolotto> lopopback up, lower up
<paolotto> down
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> come si chiama la sk   ?
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> facciamo cosi ... scrivi questo comando
<paolotto> ok
<Mr_Pan> ip addr | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> avrai come risultato un link http... copialo e incollalo qui in canale
<paolotto> provo
<paolotto> mi da temporary failure
<paolotto> che faccio?
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> si scusa il portatile non é cionnesso a internet ... errore mio
<paolotto> esatto
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> riesci a dirmi il nome esatto della sk di rete
<Mr_Pan> enp.......
<paolotto> come se ci fosse la network disabilitata
<Mr_Pan> lo vedi con il comando
<Mr_Pan> ip addr
<paolotto> ok
<paolotto> sia ethernet che wireless sono down
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> mi devi dare i nomi
<paolotto> broadcast multicast
<Mr_Pan> no
<paolotto> ens5f5: broadcast
<Mr_Pan> enp...
<Mr_Pan> ohhh quella é la ethernet
<Mr_Pan> il cavo é inserito   ?
<paolotto> assolutamente si
<paolotto> è down
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo ip link set ens5f5 up
<paolotto> ok
<Mr_Pan> ip addr
<paolotto> poi?
<Mr_Pan> ora la sk ethernet dovrebbe essere in stato up
<paolotto> qlen 1000 link
<paolotto> sempre down
<paolotto> qdisc fq_codel state DOWN
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> su quel cavo arriva connessione  ?
<paolotto> assolutamente si
<paolotto> con windows funziona
<Mr_Pan> riprova ip addr
<paolotto> ok
<paolotto> sia eht che wireless DOWN
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> sicuro che la sk ethernet si chiama ens5f5  ?
<paolotto> la scheda è in realtà una gigabit
<Mr_Pan> e quindi  ?
<paolotto> come vcedo il nome esatto della scheda?
<Mr_Pan> ip addr
<paolotto> mi da 1: lo:
<Mr_Pan> ok
<paolotto> 2: ensf5f: no-carrier
<Mr_Pan> ok
<paolotto> 3: wls1: broadcast
<Mr_Pan> ecco ci sta scritto no carrier ... alla 2....
<paolotto> broadcast multicast, up
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> il niome é diverso da quello che mi hai dato prima ...
<paolotto> mtu 1500 qdisc fq_codel state DOWN
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> fermo!
<paolotto> ok
<Mr_Pan> il nome ESATTO dell sk 2
<Mr_Pan> prima mi hai scritto ens5f5
<Mr_Pan> ora hai scritto ensf5f
<Mr_Pan> sono diversi !
<paolotto> ok
<Mr_Pan> allora quello giusto  ?
<paolotto> ens5f5
<Mr_Pan> sicuro 100% .. .ricontrolla
<paolotto> èscritto così
<paolotto> al 100%
<paolotto> ens5f5
<Carlin0> paolotto, prima di mettere su un server dovresti studiar eun po e conoscere un minimo linux , anche perchè per un server hai scelto la versione peggiore
<Mr_Pan> sudp ip link set ens5f5 up
<Mr_Pan> se non va questo ti devo salutare
<paolotto> provo
<kiokoman> *sudo
<Mr_Pan> *sudo scusa
<Mr_Pan> thanks kiokoman
<paolotto> cannot find device ensf5f
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> quello é il nome che mi hai dato tu ...
<Mr_Pan> ricontrolla
<paolotto> inet?
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> io non ho scritto quello
<paolotto> centra nulla?
<Mr_Pan> paolotto addio
<paolotto> perdonami quello che vedo scritto è ens5f5
<kiokoman> ma se dice no carrier vuol dire che il cavo è scollegato
<Mr_Pan> eh ..
<paolotto> ti assicuro che è collegato
<vitodoc> cambia cavo per sicurezza
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> ultimo tentativo poi ti abbandono
<paolotto> fatto anche questo
<Mr_Pan> devi leggere con clama il nome della sk
<Mr_Pan> fermi tutti per favore !
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> concentrati e leggi bene e scrivi meglio
<Mr_Pan> 1. leggi il nome dell sk
<paolotto> lo
<Mr_Pan> 2. scrivi qui il nome della sk ethernet
<paolotto> ens5f5
<Mr_Pan> sicuro ? ricontrolla  ?
<kiokoman> https://chirale.org/2018/05/09/cannot-connect-to-wired-connection-on-ubuntu-solved/
<paolotto> è questa
<kiokoman> probabile
<Mr_Pan> kiokoman> niente link esterni presi a caso per favore
<kiokoman> non era preso a caso.. comunque avevo gia' visto una cosa del gener
<kiokoman> genere
<Mr_Pan> sudo ip link set ens5f5 up
<paolotto> la mia scheda con windows è un atheros
<kiokoman> fagli cambiare la speed
<paolotto> atheros gigabit
<kiokoman> se dice no carrier non rileva la velocità della porta
<kiokoman> autonegoziazione fallita
<kiokoman> o hai il cavo che non fuzniona bene xd
<paolotto> facendo sudo lshw -C network
<paolotto> mi esce il nome esatto della scheda
<paolotto> JMC250 PCI EXPRESS GIGABIT
<Carlin0> o sbaglia a dare i comandi → 21:31 <paolotto> cannot find device ensf5f
<Carlin0> sta scheda cambia nome ogni volta che lo scrive
<paolotto> non ho sbagliato nulla
<Mr_Pan> quella non é la sk ... é il nome del controller
<paolotto> qualcomm atheros
<Carlin0> paolotto, il canale è loggato .....quello che scrivi rimane dai ...
<paolotto> ho riportato quello che mi avete chiesto
<paolotto> logical name mi da ens5f5
<Carlin0> paolotto, hai scritto ...
<Carlin0> 21:31 <paolotto> cannot find device ensf5f
<paolotto> esatto
<paolotto> confermo
<Carlin0> ora se il terminale risponde quello significa che hai sbagliato a scrivere il comando
<paolotto> ho riportato quello che vedo
<Carlin0> perchè hai cambiaot di nuovo il nome alla scheda
<paolotto> ripeto, ho riportato quello che vedo scritto
<paolotto> non mi posso inventare le cose...
<Carlin0> e nemmeno il terminale se le inventa
<Mr_Pan> [21:35:57] <Mr_Pan> sudo ip link set ens5f5 up   <<< ho scritto altro ...
<paolotto> raga per stasera vado a letto che sono distrutto
<paolotto> domani vi ricontatto
<paolotto> grazie mille per mla vostra disponibilità che avete ogni giorno!!!
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<Help> Buonasera
<Help> Ho un problema con lubuntu
<Guest50305> non riesco a scaricare visual studio code
<Mr_Pan> Guest50305> !chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gio_piunno> ciao a tutti, propongo un problema classico, poiché sto provando ad istallare ubuntu 19.10 su ssd esterno. Non ho connessione wifi perché non ho i drivers e non ho ethernet. Dove posso scaricare i drivers e come posso salvarli sull'usb da cui faccio il boot iniziale?
<Mr_Pan> gio_piunno> hai giá provato live prima di installare   ?  sei certo che la wireless non venga rilevata ?
<gio_piunno> si ho provato più di una volta senza mai successo
<Mr_Pan> gio_piunno> da dove scaricheresti i driver per l sk   ?
<Mr_Pan> se hai un altro pc allora fai prima ad installare e poi caricare a mano i driver
<gio_piunno> va bene adesso c provo, grazie
<dureman> ciao , non riesco a far partire ubuntu da usb
<dureman> mi potete aiutare
<dureman> ?
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-14
<alx123> buongiorno
<alx123> non riesco a scaricare lubuntu dal vostro sito.
<alx123> errore 404
<Guest6961> Non riesco a immettere iso di ubuntu sul pc
<Guest6961> come devo fare?
<bbanner> cosa intendi per mettere iso di ubuntu sul pc
<Carlin0> !installazione | Guest6961
<ubot-it> Guest6961: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<tux> Aggiorno il mio pc da 18.04 al 19.10 al ravvio schermo nero non parte piu e cosi per tutti o c,e un bug
<Carlin0> gli avanzamenti di versione non sempre vanno a  buon fine
<tux> Ok ma anche da live 19.10 schermo rovesciato ho provato su 3pc sempre schermo rovesciato cosavsuccede imposs
<tux> Con altrevdistro 18.10 tutto ok con 19.04 e 19.10 schermo rovesciato
<Carlin0> tux , con la 18.04 anche schermo rovesciato ?
<tux> No perfetto
<Carlin0> penso sia un problema della 19.10 perchè se ne lamentano in molti , in linea di massima noi a parte che per esigenze specifiche consigliamo di restare su LTS
<tux> Dici che tengo la18.10fino a che esce la 20.04
<Carlin0> la 18.04 non la 18.10
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<tux> Quindi 18.10
<Carlin0> la 18.04 non la 18.10
<Carlin0> la 18.04 non la 18.10
<tux> Scusami
<tux> Finche esce20.04
<Carlin0> tra un mesetto
<Carlin0> a fine aprile dovrebbe uscire
<tux> Ok mi raccomando lts
<tux> E gurardate questo bug
<Carlin0> non siamo sviluppatori
<tux> Allora passa parola
<tux> Chuiudoe Grazie
<Carlin0> !bug | tux il bug lo deve segnalar echi ne soffre per poter eventualmente dare altre specifiche
<ubot-it> tux il bug lo deve segnalar echi ne soffre per poter eventualmente dare altre specifiche: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<paolosp> salve, in fase di installazione di ubuntu server versione18 non mi riconosce la scheda di rete enp0s3 eth. cosa posso fare dalla shell per portare la scheda in up?
<paolosp> in fase di installazione non mi rilasci ip alla scheda di rete
<paolosp> collegato via cavo
<andreaPCX> Salve
<andreaPCX> c'è qualcuno connesso?
<andreaPCX> vedo 26 utenti.
<andreaPCX> comunque, se c'è qualcuno, vorrei chiedere aiuto su un fastidioso problema
<paolosp> potreste aiutarmi?
<andreaPCX> ciao paolosp
<paolosp> ciao
<paolosp> ho scrito il problema sopra
<andreaPCX> anche io ho un problema con ubuntu
<andreaPCX> io sono appena eentrato, non vedo cosa hai scritto
<paolosp> aspettiamo qualcuno
<andreaPCX> uffa
<andreaPCX> help me!!!
<andreaPCX> heeeeelp
<paolosp> questa è la comunity numero 1 in italia!!!
<paolosp> gente preparata
<andreaPCX> perfetto! Numero 1 in assenza di gente che ti aiuta
<Carlin0> andreaPCX, invece di far echiacchiere inutili spiega il problema
<andreaPCX> scusa
<andreaPCX> vado subito al dunque
<paolosp> ci sarei anch'io
<Carlin0> e ricordatevi che : siamo volontari
<andreaPCX> ho già scritto su unforum, e sulla sezione "CHIEDI"
<andreaPCX> ho un problema AUDIO
<andreaPCX> ogni volta che si riproduce un qualsiasi audio
<paolosp> in fase di installazione di ubuntu server verisone 18 la scheda di rete non prende nessun indirizzo ip
<andreaPCX> c'è un fastodioso effetto "BUMP"
<paolosp> come se fosse in down
<Carlin0> !ripeti | paolosp
<ubot-it> paolosp: Non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a disposizione dalla comunità.
<paolosp> scusa
<andreaPCX> il mio problema audio, si presenta su vari dispositivi dove ho installato ubuntu
<andreaPCX> ho provato anche installando ZORIN OS
<andreaPCX> è c'è lo stesso identico problema
<Carlin0> andreaPCX, che versione di ubuntu ?
<andreaPCX> ho installato l'ultima disponibile. 19.10
<andreaPCX> PC FISSO ASUS P5KC ... NOTEBOOK HP %£=
<andreaPCX> ..HP530
<Carlin0> hai provato anche la 18.04 ?
<andreaPCX> praticamente, appena il pc deve emettere un qualsiasi audio, scoppietta
<andreaPCX> provo a scaricarla e la installo
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<andreaPCX> ok, grazie.
<andreaPCX> allora provo, sperando che li non ci siano gli stessi problemi.
<paolosp> a me chi da una mano?
<Carlin0> prova ma di solito le LTS sono più stabili
<Carlin0> paolosp, abbiamo già porvato ed esaurito le idee ieri ora aspetta che magari arrivi qualcuno che ne sa di più sull'argomento
<paolosp> ciao ho scoperto che la mia scheda si chiama enp0s3
<paolosp> ieri qualcuno mi aveva dato un comando link up che non ricordo piu'
<paolosp> attendo qualcuno grazie
<paolosp> c'è qualcuno?
<paolotto> salve, c'è qualcuno per me?
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> perché cambi nick   ?
<Mr_Pan> sudo ip link set enp0s3 up
<paolotto> ci provo
<Mr_Pan> come mai oggi ha un nome diverso da ieri  ?
<paolotto> così
<paolotto> non c'è un motivo ovviamente
<Carlin0> da solo non cambia
<paolotto> certo che
<paolotto> l'ho cambiato senza nessun motivo comunque sono sempre io
<paolotto> ho dato il comando adesso cosa devo fare?
<Mr_Pan> ip addr e vedi se risulta up
<Mr_Pan> se trovi scritto no carrier allora il problema é sul cavo
<Mr_Pan> ho esaurito le risposte
<Carlin0> paolotto, se vuoi usare un server DEVI STUDIARE !!!
<paolotto> non mi ha dato nulla
<paolotto> quello che sto facendo
<paolotto> però devo farvi i complimenti perchè siete un team spettacolare ragazzi!!!
<paolotto> ora per capire se effettivamente funziona?
<Mr_Pan> paolotto> il comando ip addr cosa ha restituito
<paolotto> stato sempre down
<paolotto> ragazzi non ce la faccio piu' credetemi
<paolotto> c'è altro da poter fare?
<paolotto> raga mi connetto piu' tardi
<Mr_Pan> uhmmm
<paolotto> mi puoi aiutare mr_Pan?
<Mr_Pan> ora o piu'tardi   ?
<paolotto> facciamo piu' tardi
<paolotto> grazie Mr_Pan
<paolotto> a dopo
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Carlin0> era stanco ...
<Mr_Pan> nn capisco la scheda di rete che rimane down boh
<paolotto> eccomi Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> sudo ifup enp0s3
<paolotto> provo
<paolotto> se installo il sistema su virtualbox non ho questi problemi, rilascia subito indirizzo ip
<paolotto> se invece lo installo normalmente ho questi problemi
<paolotto> dalla macchina virtuale ho enp0s3
<paolotto> mentre se lo installo normale su un pc mi spunta ensf5f
<paolotto> realmente non so il nome della mia scheda di rete
<paolotto> sto impazzendo
<paolotto> da windows si chiama atheros gigabit
<paolotto> raga installo ubuntu normale vediamo se mi da lo stesso problema
<paolotto> vi faccio sapere
<paolotto> a dopo
<andreaPCX> Ciao
<andreaPCX> Torno di nuovo per chiedere auito dopo il consiglio di sostituire il OS da ubuntu 19.10 a 18.04.4 lts
<andreaPCX> purtroppo ho lo stesso identico problema audio, al momento della riproduzioni ci sono delle forti botte di rumore
<andreaPCX> quando fermo la riproduzione la botta avviene dopo circa 5 sec.
<andreaPCX> ripeto, l problema me lo fa sia sul fisso che sul portatile
<andreaPCX> nessuno ha notato questo problema? a nessuno è mai capitato?
<andreaPCX> non voglio tornare a windows  :(
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio
<andreaPCX> grazie @vitodoc ma in quella pagina non ce niente che riesca a far risolvere quel problema.
<vitodoc> Unica probabile soluzione che ho trovato.... non sò altro.
<Geff8787> Buonasera, dopo aver installato xubuntu, non riesco più ad usare il mouse, funziona solo il tasto destro. Ho provato anche con un altro mouse. Potete aiutarmi a risolvere il problema? Grazie mille
<Geff8787> Come faccio a verificare i driver oppure il corretto funzionamento delle porte USB?
<Geff8787> Buonasera, dopo aver installato xubuntu, non riesco più ad usare il mouse, funziona solo il tasto destro. Ho provato anche con un altro mouse. Potete aiutarmi a risolvere il problema? Grazie mille
<Geff8787> Come faccio a verificare i driver oppure il corretto funzionamento delle porte USB?
<and> ciao ragazzi ho dei problemi con lubuntu 19.10. C'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere dei consigli?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | and
<ubot-it> and: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<and> ho installato lubuntu 19.10 da zero, mi funziona tutto solo che nella pagina iniziale di login vedo lo schermo lampeggiare continuamente. In qualche modo riesco ad inserire la password e funziona tutto benissimo... Cosa potrebbe essere?
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-15
<franco> hi guys, is someone able to explain me why ubuntu doesn't start after installed on pen drive?
<franco> okay il canale è italiano scusate, qualcuno è capace di spiegarmi perchè ubuntu non mi parte automaticamente dopo averlo installato su pennetta e riavviato il pc?
<luigi2938238> c'è qualcuno online?
<luigi2938238> in via del campo c'è una bambini
<luigi2938238> lol
<ugone> ciao Qualcuno è su ubuntu mate 20.04 per un microtest? vorrei sapere se si popola di applicazioni  software boutique. Non che mi possa servire ma non appare assolutamente niente e mi sembra stranissimo
<Mr_Pan> ugone> la 20.04 é ancora in beta quindi da non utilizzare per ora
<Mr_Pan> ugone> nel caso dovresti andare nel gruppo #ubuntu-it+1 dedicato alle nuove versione ancora non rilasciate
<ugone> ho già postato la domanda su +1 ma sembra leggermente inattivo il canale :-) Qui c'è un po + di movimento Ps è almeno da ubuntu 9.04 che uso le beta :-)
<Mr_Pan> ugone> ma qui non diamo supporto alle +1 mi dispiace
<Mr_Pan> ugone>   e comunuque io sto usando la 20.04 (lubuntu) e si ho le applicazione nel sw center
<ugone> grazie
<Deltaland> ciao
<Deltaland> come va?
<Deltaland> ho un problema con portatile samsung
<Deltaland> e ho voluto installare prima ubuntu e poi Mint
<Deltaland> dopo le varie installazioni e aggiornamenti al riavvio mi da sempre lo stesso messaggio: " (initramts)_
<gigirock> Deltaland: e' un po scarna la tua indicazione, cosa hai installato ?
<Deltaland> adesso linux Mint mate
<Deltaland> prima avevo provato ubuntu
<Deltaland> Ho già due pc con ubuntu da anni
<gigirock> Deltaland: quando dici installato intendi dire che nell hardisk hai messo solo linux mint mate ?
<Deltaland> un desktop e un portatile
<Deltaland> si
<Deltaland> ho fatto partire installazione e ho selezionto la prima voce cancella e installa
<Deltaland> e ho seguito le istruzioni
<Deltaland> fino al riavvio e dopo gli aggiornamenti
<Deltaland> quando sempra che tutto funzioni al riavvio compare busybox v1..... (initramfs)
<Deltaland> prima volta che vedo una schermata cosi da anni
<Deltaland> e ho ubuntu dal 2009
<Deltaland> con desktop
<Deltaland> con questo portatile samsung non esco vivo
<gigirock> ok , allora, spegni il pc.. (non riavvio) , riaccendilo dopo 30 secondi , visto che stai reinstallando da zero io rifarei tutta l'installazione..
<gigirock> il portatile samsung e' di ultima generazione ?
<Deltaland> aspetto che lo vado a prendere
<Deltaland> il modello è sf510 è di mio cognato
<Deltaland> aveva prima window e non funzionava bene
<Deltaland> su internet dico che del 2010
<Deltaland> il mio desktop e il mio portatile sono del 2009
<Deltaland> e funzionano bene
<Deltaland> al avvio mi da la scelta tra linux mint 19.3 mate
<Deltaland> opzioni avanzate linux mint
<Deltaland> memori test
<gigirock> ma se selezioni mint19.3 funziona ?
<Deltaland> memory test serial console
<Deltaland> adesso ho scelto la prima voce
<Deltaland> e molto lento adesso cè la schermata nera
<Deltaland> adesso ce il simbolo del Mint
<gigirock> premi esc dovresti vedere cosa succede....
<Deltaland> adesso e uscito la scritta (initramfs)
<Deltaland> premo esc non succede niente
<gigirock> Deltaland: quel pc dovrebbe avere una scheda nvidia , quindi sarebbe meglio farlo partire con l'opzione nomodeset.....
<Deltaland> cosè nomodeset?
<gigirock> Deltaland: in questo momento quel samsung e' connesso via wifi ?
<gigirock> !nomodeset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nomodeset'
<Deltaland> adesso no perche c+
<Deltaland> cè la scitta busybox v1...... commands. (initramfs)
<gigirock> si si ok , allora se hai altri pc cerca su internet la guida per il nomodeset , al menu principale devi premere e poi editare la riga linux..... non e' una cosa cosi' semplice da spiegare in chat...
<Deltaland> ok ma devo ripartire dal installazione USB
<gigirock> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio Deltaland per esempio
<Deltaland> dal live mint?
<Deltaland> ok ci provo
<gigirock> Deltaland: dovresti farlo dal sistema installato...
<Deltaland> grazie
<Deltaland> e come faccio se adesso non posso accedere
<Deltaland> lo rinstallo
<gigirock> Deltaland: prima di avviare c'e' un menu, e' quel menu che devi modificare....
<gigirock> Deltaland: leggi le guide !
<gigirock> ciao
<badguy82> Buongiorno a tutti! Ho un sistema con win10 (hd C:) e win 7(hd D:). Ovviamente ho il bootloader di win10 che mi chiede di scegliere all'avvio. Vorrei sostituire Win7 con Ubuntu senza fare casini (non sono molto pratico). Ho preparato live usb avviabile. Qualcuno sa indicarmi come procedere? Oppure un link ad una guida?
<gerard91> Buongiorno
<gerard91> buongiorno
<gerard91> ho un problema con il mio lenovo modello g 50-70
<gerard91> dopo aver installato ubuntu , all'avvio durante il caricamento di win 10 da errore splash screen
<gerard91> lo schermo è di colore purple
<badguy82> Buongiorno a tutti! Ho un sistema con win10 (hd C:) e win 7(hd D:). Ovviamente ho il bootloader di win10 che mi chiede di scegliere all'avvio. Vorrei sostituire Win7 con Ubuntu senza fare casini (non sono molto pratico). Ho preparato live usb avviabile. Qualcuno sa indicarmi come procedere? Oppure un link ad una guida?
<Carlin0> !installazione | badguy82
<ubot-it> badguy82: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Carlin0> badguy82, formatta la partizione dedicata a win 7 e in quello spazio installa ubuntu
<badguy82> Grazie mille. Così facendo il bootloader già installato vedrà ubuntu?
<Carlin0> ubuntu installa il suo bootloader
<badguy82> Perfetto. Grazie infinite
<Guest95936> Ciao, ho appena installato il terminale ubuntu tramite Microsoft store
<Guest95936> ma non riesco a trovare la directory principale
<Guest95936> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest29273> ciao...appena installato ubuntu 19.10...vorrei installare il pacchetto cifs-utils ma apt non me lo da' disponibile
<Guest29273> risolto
<paolo777> Ho install. xubuntu 19,10 , funziona bene , ma non sono riuscito in nessuna maniera anche in aiuto da vari post a far funzionare i suoni di sistema ----qualche aiuto?
<gigirock> paolo777: naturalmente hai gia' guardato nelle impostazioni audio
<gigirock> paolo777: che de usi ?
<paolo777> tutto tranquillo
<paolo777> ho fatto 1000 prove
<paolo777> concosco poco linux... dimmi x DE intendi?
<Zare> Ciao... uso lubuntu, mi e sparita la scrivania... tutto nero e non ho piu icone.. che faccio?
